# CONNECTIONS 4 #123



## nitz8catz

Continuing our conversation from 
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-527438-1.html


----------



## nitz8catz

Good early morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 3:53 am EST and I'm getting food for the cat and getting back to bed for another hour. Chat with you soon.


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning from a dull, damp Wales, DH is off to the solicitors again. The house will go back on the market at the end of the week, same price on the site but a higher acceptance price needed. We'll see if that works. Apart from that the gas should come today or we will be at war with someone else, dinner is ready, (duck risotto) so it'll be another day of snooker and knitting. See you later. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from a dull, damp Wales, DH is off to the solicitors again. The house will go back on the market at the end of the week, same price on the site but a higher acceptance price needed. We'll see if that works. Apart from that the gas should come today or we will be at war with someone else, dinner is ready, (duck risotto) so it'll be another day of snooker and knitting. See you later. xx


Hope that works. Sending you lots of love and hugs xxx


----------



## jinx

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from a dull, damp Wales, DH is off to the solicitors again. The house will go back on the market at the end of the week, same price on the site but a higher acceptance price needed. We'll see if that works. Apart from that the gas should come today or we will be at war with someone else, dinner is ready, (duck risotto) so it'll be another day of snooker and knitting. See you later. xx


Good for your spouse. Keeping after the solicitor might bring positive action. Something is terrible wrong with this transaction. I know things are done differently across the pond, but this situation should not have to be tolerated.


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> Good for your spouse. Keeping after the solicitor might bring positive action. Something is terrible wrong with this transaction. I know things are done differently across the pond, but this situation should not have to be tolerated.


http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-540032-1.html#12330227

Hi Jinx. Mav has opened a new thread for us. This is the link. Xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

PurpleFi said:


> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-540032-1.html#12330227
> 
> Hi Jinx. Mav has opened a new thread for us. This is the link. Xxx


Oops, you're here before me xxxx


----------



## jinx

PurpleFi said:


> Oops, you're here before me xxxx


Morning. Thanks for trying to help me. Every morning it seems Paradise is growing smaller and smaller. We are so lucky to have members on connections that are computer savvy to start new threads and open a forum on ravelry for us.


----------



## jinx

Morning from my little corner of the world. I had an interesting day yesterday. I had received a flyer from a bank offering $300.00 for opening a free checking account in their bank. Daughter went with me to make sure I did not miss a loophole in the offer. No loopholes, opened the account. Then they offered $200.00 for opening charge account. The catch to that is you have to spend $2,000.00 in three months. Easy for me to do as we are buying a new bed this month. Wondering how they can recoup that much money on a regular person that not have a large income and the same person pays credit card bills every month. Also this regular person is keeping the account at her other bank and will close this account in 4 months. I was upfront and told them I would be closing it as I was just opening it for the free$$$$. He said they knew many people would do as I planned, but assumed most would not follow through with their plans.


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> Morning from my little corner of the world. I had an interesting day yesterday. I had received a flyer from a bank offering $300.00 for opening a free checking account in their bank. Daughter went with me to make sure I did not miss a loophole in the offer. No loopholes, opened the account. Then they offered $200.00 for opening charge account. The catch to that is you have to spend $2,000.00 in three months. Easy for me to do as we are buying a new bed this month. Wondering how they can recoup that much money on a regular person that not have a large income and the same person pays credit card bills every month. Also this regular person is keeping the account at her other bank and will close this account in 4 months. I was upfront and told them I would be closing it as I was just opening it for the free$$$$. He said they knew many people would do as I planned, but assumed most would not follow through with their plans.


You're a canny lass. xx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Continuing our conversation from
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-527438-1.html


Thanks Nitzi!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from a dull, damp Wales, DH is off to the solicitors again. The house will go back on the market at the end of the week, same price on the site but a higher acceptance price needed. We'll see if that works. Apart from that the gas should come today or we will be at war with someone else, dinner is ready, (duck risotto) so it'll be another day of snooker and knitting. See you later. xx


Oh good for you!! Not sure he realised that he was killing you slowly but if this doesn't sort him out, don't know what will, assuming he hasn't actually backed out? The duck risotto sounds devine!! xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a slightly coo Surrey. The central heating came on this morning. I knew getting all those summer clothes out was a mistake. Got to get my things ready to go to Wonderwool in Wales on Friday and then shortly after I come back we are off to visit the family in France.

Going to get some washing done today and then have a bit of a tidy up. Mr. P will no doubt be watching the snooker.

Thanks Mav for getting us sorted again, you're a star.

Happy Tuesday everyone. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Saturday 9 June is Worldwide Knit in Public Day, are any of you getting involved in a knitting along?


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Morning from my little corner of the world. I had an interesting day yesterday. I had received a flyer from a bank offering $300.00 for opening a free checking account in their bank. Daughter went with me to make sure I did not miss a loophole in the offer. No loopholes, opened the account. Then they offered $200.00 for opening charge account. The catch to that is you have to spend $2,000.00 in three months. Easy for me to do as we are buying a new bed this month. Wondering how they can recoup that much money on a regular person that not have a large income and the same person pays credit card bills every month. Also this regular person is keeping the account at her other bank and will close this account in 4 months. I was upfront and told them I would be closing it as I was just opening it for the free$$$$. He said they knew many people would do as I planned, but assumed most would not follow through with their plans.


You're such a smart cookie, so glad there were no loopholes and that you can benefit from their optimism!! You can buy new bedding and pillows now to complement your new bed!!! xx


----------



## skybluesam

Happy Tuesday to all from cold and damp Coventry. At least there's a bit of sunshine on here.


----------



## PurpleFi

skybluesam said:


> Happy Tuesday to all from cold and damp Coventry. At least there's a bit of sunshine on here.


Hello skybluesam, haven't seen you on this thread before, nice to see someone else from the UK. Do come and join us here we are all mad but a very friendly group of girls.


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning again. It is 6:18 am EST and 7'C (45'F). It's getting overcast today with showers starting after supper. Yesterday was sunny so I walked the loop behind the Town of Whitby. I'm not in shape. The loop took me 15 minutes at the end of last summer. Yesterday it took me 30 minutes.


----------



## nitz8catz

I'm sorry, I'm going to sign off now.
I'm just going to put this on.
http://globalnews.ca/news/4161785/pedestrians-hit-white-van-toronto/


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a slightly coo Surrey. The central heating came on this morning. I knew getting all those summer clothes out was a mistake. Got to get my things ready to go to Wonderwool in Wales on Friday and then shortly after I come back we are off to visit the family in France.
> 
> Going to get some washing done today and then have a bit of a tidy up. Mr. P will no doubt be watching the snooker.
> 
> Thanks Mav for getting us sorted again, you're a star.
> 
> Happy Tuesday everyone. xx


Good morning love!! xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning again. It is 6:18 am EST and 7'C (45'F). It's getting overcast today with showers starting after supper. Yesterday was sunny so I walked the loop behind the Town of Whitby. I'm not in shape. The loop took me 15 minutes at the end of last summer. Yesterday it took me 30 minutes.


Sending you lots of love and hugs xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Good morning love!! xxx


Hi Honey, how you doing? Must get together soon. xx


----------



## London Girl

Just got back from my doctor's appointment and am happy to report that my blood sugar is down!! Saw a lovely Chinese doctor today, she was really sweet and has ordered another blood test to check if my thyroid might be underactive.

Off to the cinema today to see......The Guernsey Literary and Potato Peel Pie Society........hmmm, sounds interesting!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Honey, how you doing? Must get together soon. xx


Absolutely, give me a date and I'll be there!! xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Just got back from my doctor's appointment and am happy to report that my blood sugar is down!! Saw a lovely Chinese doctor today, she was really sweet and has ordered another blood test to check if my thyroid might be underactive.
> 
> Off to the cinema today to see......The Guernsey Literary and Potato Peel Pie Society........hmmm, sounds interesting!! xxxx


Well done on getting your blood sugar down. Enjoy the film and if you do there is a book called Jersey under the Jackboot written about the Jersey Resistance during WW2.


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Absolutely, give me a date and I'll be there!! xxxx


Soon as I come back from France. xx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> I'm sorry, I'm going to sign off now.
> I'm just going to put this on.
> http://globalnews.ca/news/4161785/pedestrians-hit-white-van-toronto/


I was so sorry to hear about this on the radio this morning, thought of you immediately. Why did this happen if it is not terrorist related? :sm25: :sm22:


----------



## jinx

Morning. Happy Tuesday to you. Nice to have you drop in.


skybluesam said:


> Happy Tuesday to all from cold and damp Coventry. At least there's a bit of sunshine on here.


----------



## jinx

nitz8catz said:


> I'm sorry, I'm going to sign off now.
> I'm just going to put this on.
> http://globalnews.ca/news/4161785/pedestrians-hit-white-van-toronto/


The world has gone mad.


----------



## London Girl

skybluesam said:


> Happy Tuesday to all from cold and damp Coventry. At least there's a bit of sunshine on here.


....and a Happy Tuesday to you too skybluesam!! Some of us were near Coventry a few weeks ago in a KP get together!! Cooler but bright and 13'C here in London!!


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Soon as I come back from France. xx


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: xxxx


----------



## jinx

London Girl said:


> Just got back from my doctor's appointment and am happy to report that my blood sugar is down!! Saw a lovely Chinese doctor today, she was really sweet and has ordered another blood test to check if my thyroid might be underactive.
> 
> Off to the cinema today to see......The Guernsey Literary and Potato Peel Pie Society........hmmm, sounds interesting!! xxxx


Good news indeed. Those darn thyroids can cause so many problems. 
I afraid to even guess what a potato peel pie is.


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Good news indeed. Those darn thyroids can cause so many problems.
> I afraid to even guess what a potato peel pie is.


Hopefully, I will be able to tell you all about it later in the day!! :sm09: x


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> Good news indeed. Those darn thyroids can cause so many problems.
> I afraid to even guess what a potato peel pie is.


The Channel Islands were the only part of Britain to be occupied during WW2 and conditions were very harsh and food extremely scarce. Mr P and a I lived in Jersey when we were first married and heard some amazing stories from people who lived through it.


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Oh good for you!! Not sure he realised that he was killing you slowly but if this doesn't sort him out, don't know what will, assuming he hasn't actually backed out? The duck risotto sounds devine!! xxxx


Now waiting for him to transfer money, says it takes 3 days so Friday is C (contract) day supposedly. It takes a lot to get me down but he's managing it with spades.
I must admit the risotto was pretty yummy. xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Now waiting for him to transfer money, says it takes 3 days so Friday is C (contract) day supposedly. It takes a lot to get me down but he's managing it with spades.
> I must admit the risotto was pretty yummy. xxxx


He obviously has a Masters in Getting Jacky Down, the b******!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: Only three more days until Friday!! xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Just got back from my doctor's appointment and am happy to report that my blood sugar is down!! Saw a lovely Chinese doctor today, she was really sweet and has ordered another blood test to check if my thyroid might be underactive.
> 
> Off to the cinema today to see......The Guernsey Literary and Potato Peel Pie Society........hmmm, sounds interesting!! xxxx


Glad blood is OK, if your thyroid is underactive it'll be the only thing about you that is. xxxx :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Glad blood is OK, if your thyroid is underactive it'll be the only thing about you that is. xxxx :sm09: :sm09:


Thank you dear, I tried to get that across to the doctor but not sure she believed me! We shall see!! xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Thank you dear, I tried to get that across to the doctor but not sure she believed me! We shall see!! xxxx


Yep, off for an afternoon of knitting, watching snooker and the rain come down. No sign of the gas man yet. Sometimes think the whole world is out to get me. xxxx :sm16: :sm16:


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Yep, off for an afternoon of knitting, watching snooker and the rain come down. No sign of the gas man yet. Sometimes think the whole world is out to get me. xxxx :sm16: :sm16:


Ok I'll cross absolutely everything on my way to Wales and I can do that as I'm mot driving xxxxx


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Continuing our conversation from
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-527438-1.html


Thanks for doing this, it makes it much easier to find our next chapter!????


----------



## Xiang

Hello all, it is now 2230hrs, and I have been trying to add some more length to my jacket, but I seem to have stuffed up the last row I knitted last night, so now I am tinking back, at least it is only one row, this time; then I will try again to knit the row correctly!! 

Well I am now going to catch up on the postings, then try to crrect my knitting, before I had off to bed. Have a wonderful day, xoxoxo


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Hope that works. Sending you lots of love and hugs xxx


I do, too, Jacky. The deal we thought we had on the rental house isn't going to happen, so .... :sm03:


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Now waiting for him to transfer money, says it takes 3 days so Friday is C (contract) day supposedly. It takes a lot to get me down but he's managing it with spades.
> I must admit the risotto was pretty yummy. xxxx





London Girl said:


> He obviously has a Masters in Getting Jacky Down, the b******!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: Only three more days until Friday!! xxxx


Jacky it is great to see that the end of your saga is nigh! I hope the transfered funds don't take the 3 days to clear; any money transfers here, are completed on the next business day, even cheques, I thought that the banks over there would have the same time-line for transfers as we have here!
I will keep my fingers crossed for you. xoxoxo


----------



## jinx

Miss Pam said:


> I do, too, Jacky. The deal we thought we had on the rental house isn't going to happen, so .... :sm03:


Often when a deal falls through it is just so a better deal can present itself. Hope this happens for you.


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Good early morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 3:53 am EST and I'm getting food for the cat and getting back to bed for another hour. Chat with you soon.


I hope you got a little more sleep, but it wouldn't have been very long though! I hope you have a good day at work. xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> Good for your spouse. Keeping after the solicitor might bring positive action. Something is terrible wrong with this transaction. I know things are done differently across the pond, but this situation should not have to be tolerated.


I agree Jinx.????????


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> Oops, you're here before me xxxx


 :sm06: :sm23: :sm06: :sm23:


----------



## Xiang

skybluesam said:


> Happy Tuesday to all from cold and damp Coventry. At least there's a bit of sunshine on here.


Happy Tuesday to you also, from the Antipodes, although it is now almost in the wee hours of the morning!

I have just discovered a very interesting thing today, and that is that the meaning of 'Antipode' is 'diametrically opposite' to somewhere else, and that is why Australia was called the Antipodes!

Have a good day!


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> I'm sorry, I'm going to sign off now.
> I'm just going to put this on.
> http://globalnews.ca/news/4161785/pedestrians-hit-white-van-toronto/


That was on our news earlier today, my heart goes out to everyone in Canada, and specifically those in the immediate vicinity, of this horrific action!
I have no other words! ????????????


----------



## LondonChris

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from a dull, damp Wales, DH is off to the solicitors again. The house will go back on the market at the end of the week, same price on the site but a higher acceptance price needed. We'll see if that works. Apart from that the gas should come today or we will be at war with someone else, dinner is ready, (duck risotto) so it'll be another day of snooker and knitting. See you later. xx


I so, so hope you get your house sorted out soon. It's not fair what has happened to you. I hope your buyer has an enormous bill from his solicitor!


----------



## binkbrice

PurpleFi said:


> Saturday 9 June is Worldwide Knit in Public Day, are any of you getting involved in a knitting along?


Do you have something in mind?


----------



## Xiang

Miss Pam said:


> I do, too, Jacky. The deal we thought we had on the rental house isn't going to happen, so ....





jinx said:


> Often when a deal falls through it is just so a better deal can present itself. Hope this happens for you.


Ditto from me also, Pam! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

And now I am heading off to bed now, I am not going to fix my error in my knitting tonight, I will have to do it tomorrow at craft!

Goodnight all, xoxoxo


----------



## truthandlight

Good Morning from a sunny Western Washington USA. Nothing exciting to report from this corner of the globe...Just being retired and lazy now a days, except for my fingers knitting up a storm. The hubby has been pressure washing the outside of the house and rain gutters to keep the manufactured home park management happy.

Blessings to all you lovely ladies on here!!!


----------



## binkbrice

Thank you Nitzi!

I hope you all are enjoying your day!


----------



## Barn-dweller

Miss Pam said:


> I do, too, Jacky. The deal we thought we had on the rental house isn't going to happen, so .... :sm03:


Join the 'waiting' club. xx


----------



## Islander

jinx said:


> Morning. Thanks for trying to help me. Every morning it seems Paradise is growing smaller and smaller. We are so lucky to have members on connections that are computer savvy to start new threads and open a forum on ravelry for us.


I agree, thank you Mav and Binky. Xxx


----------



## lifeline

London Girl said:


> Just got back from my doctor's appointment and am happy to report that my blood sugar is down!! Saw a lovely Chinese doctor today, she was really sweet and has ordered another blood test to check if my thyroid might be underactive.
> 
> Off to the cinema today to see......The Guernsey Literary and Potato Peel Pie Society........hmmm, sounds interesting!! xxxx


I'm interested to know what you think of the film. I read the book a few years back and so considering going to see the film


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> Oh good for you!! Not sure he realised that he was killing you slowly but if this doesn't sort him out, don't know what will, assuming he hasn't actually backed out? The duck risotto sounds devine!! xxxx


I would love if another stepped in and started a bidding war now!


----------



## Islander

truthandlight said:


> Good Morning from a sunny Western Washington USA. Nothing exciting to report from this corner of the globe...Just being retired and lazy now a days, except for my fingers knitting up a storm. The hubby has been pressure washing the outside of the house and rain gutters to keep the manufactured home park management happy.
> 
> Blessings to all you lovely ladies on here!!!


Hi Ruth, glad you are keeping well and happy!


----------



## Islander

Xiang said:


> Happy Tuesday to you also, from the Antipodes, although it is now almost in the wee hours of the morning!
> 
> I have just discovered a very interesting thing today, and that is that the meaning of 'Antipode' is 'diametrically opposite' to somewhere else, and that is why Australia was called the Antipodes!
> 
> Have a good day!


Good morning Judi! Xxx


----------



## Islander

Xiang said:


> That was on our news earlier today, my heart goes out to everyone in Canada, and specifically those in the immediate vicinity, of this horrific action!
> I have no other words! ????????????


Everyday something sad and unnecessary happens all over the world, things have changed and not for the best. We are our own worst enemy I'm afraid.


----------



## Islander

skybluesam said:


> Happy Tuesday to all from cold and damp Coventry. At least there's a bit of sunshine on here.


Welcome from Canada Blueskysam. There's alway's sunshine here!


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> Glad blood is OK, if your thyroid is underactive it'll be the only thing about you that is. xxxx :sm09: :sm09:


I can attest to that! Xxx


----------



## Islander

Miss Pam said:


> I do, too, Jacky. The deal we thought we had on the rental house isn't going to happen, so .... :sm03:


If things were to go the way they should I think we'd all fall over......hoping the next deal will go better. Such a waste of everyone's time. Xxxx


----------



## Islander

No laptop yet...the garden is keeping me distracted! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Yep, off for an afternoon of knitting, watching snooker and the rain come down. No sign of the gas man yet. Sometimes think the whole world is out to get me. xxxx :sm16: :sm16:


Well, _we_ got you and we're happy about that! Hope you are!! xxxx :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> Yep, off for an afternoon of knitting, watching snooker and the rain come down. No sign of the gas man yet. Sometimes think the whole world is out to get me. xxxx :sm16: :sm16:


You're just being tested...I think you're stronger than you know! ONe of the things I admire about you sister! Xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

binkbrice said:


> Do you have something in mind?


Might have a knit in in the town centre. X


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> I do, too, Jacky. The deal we thought we had on the rental house isn't going to happen, so .... :sm03:


Oh dear, sad to hear this is happening on both sides of the pond! Better luck next time Pam!! xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Miss Pam said:


> I do, too, Jacky. The deal we thought we had on the rental house isn't going to happen, so .... :sm03:


So sorry Pam. Hope something turns up soon xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Islander said:


> No laptop yet...the garden is keeping me distracted! Xxxx


Hi Trish. All the bluebells are coming out in my garden...


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> Happy Tuesday to you also, from the Antipodes, although it is now almost in the wee hours of the morning!
> 
> I have just discovered a very interesting thing today, and that is that the meaning of 'Antipode' is 'diametrically opposite' to somewhere else, and that is why Australia was called the Antipodes!
> 
> Have a good day!


Pretty much diametrically opposed to us in the UK, I would have thought!! :sm09: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

truthandlight said:


> Good Morning from a sunny Western Washington USA. Nothing exciting to report from this corner of the globe...Just being retired and lazy now a days, except for my fingers knitting up a storm. The hubby has been pressure washing the outside of the house and rain gutters to keep the manufactured home park management happy.
> 
> Blessings to all you lovely ladies on here!!!


Hi Ruth, lovely to see you and glad to hear that all is well in your neck of the woods!! x


----------



## PurpleFi

This is a photo of a house designed by the architect Lutchens in the 1910s. Its just round the corner from me...


----------



## London Girl

lifeline said:


> I'm interested to know what you think of the film. I read the book a few years back and so considering going to see the film


I enjoyed it very much, we both did, no swearing, no sex and no gore, just a bit of old fashioned romance! I would urge everyone to go and see it 8/10!!


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> I can attest to that! Xxx


oxoxoxoxoxoxo


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Trish. All the bluebells are coming out in my garden...


All the bluebells are being dug out of my garden before they kill my heucheras again!!! :sm14: :sm16: :sm09: xxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> This is a photo of a house designed by the architect Lutchens in the 1910s. Its just round the corner from me...


Lovely blossom! I remember Mr P pointing that out to me on our way to the car show!!


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Lovely blossom! I remember Mr P pointing that out to me on our way to the car show!!


????????????


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Well, _we_ got you and we're happy about that! Hope you are!! xxxx :sm23: :sm23:


Excluding all you of course, you're the only ones who are keeping me afloat at the moment. xxxx ❤❤❤


----------



## jinx

Who could that be lurking in the pretty flowers? Yesterday when I left I noticed the daffodils were again try to bloom. When I got home one was open.There is a snow pile a few feet high directly across from the flowers.


PurpleFi said:


> Hi Trish. All the bluebells are coming out in my garden...


----------



## RookieRetiree

So sorry to hear of the house troubles. Praying things turn around quickly. [[[[[GROUP]]]]] hug.


----------



## RookieRetiree

[[[double hug]]]


----------



## Miss Pam

jinx said:


> Often when a deal falls through it is just so a better deal can present itself. Hope this happens for you.


That's what I keep telling myself, Jinx! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Xiang said:


> That was on our news earlier today, my heart goes out to everyone in Canada, and specifically those in the immediate vicinity, of this horrific action!
> I have no other words! ????????????


We had it on our news last night and my heart and prayers go out to everyone. Another senseless tragedy. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Xiang said:


> Ditto from me also, Pam! xoxoxo


Thank you, Judi! I know this will all come together when the time is right, but it's so very hard to remain patient and positive! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

truthandlight said:


> Good Morning from a sunny Western Washington USA. Nothing exciting to report from this corner of the globe...Just being retired and lazy now a days, except for my fingers knitting up a storm. The hubby has been pressure washing the outside of the house and rain gutters to keep the manufactured home park management happy.
> 
> Blessings to all you lovely ladies on here!!!


Good to hear from you, Ruth! Enjoy the wonderful sunshine we're having this week. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Join the 'waiting' club. xx


I've been in it for awhile now -- just a silent partner. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Islander said:


> If things were to go the way they should I think we'd all fall over......hoping the next deal will go better. Such a waste of everyone's time. Xxxx


I agree completely! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Oh dear, sad to hear this is happening on both sides of the pond! Better luck next time Pam!! xxxx


We can hope!!! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> So sorry Pam. Hope something turns up soon xxxx


Thank you! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Trish. All the bluebells are coming out in my garden...


So pretty!!! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> This is a photo of a house designed by the architect Lutchens in the 1910s. Its just round the corner from me...


What a great photo! xxxooo


----------



## linkan

London Girl said:


> Just got back from my doctor's appointment and am happy to report that my blood sugar is down!! Saw a lovely Chinese doctor today, she was really sweet and has ordered another blood test to check if my thyroid might be underactive.
> 
> Off to the cinema today to see......The Guernsey Literary and Potato Peel Pie Society........hmmm, sounds interesting!! xxxx


I hope you don't join this club! The thyroid stopped doing its job club!


----------



## binkbrice

PurpleFi said:


> This is a photo of a house designed by the architect Lutchens in the 1910s. Its just round the corner from me...


That is a different design for sure!


----------



## PurpleFi

binkbrice said:


> That is a different design for sure!


It is. He had quite s distinctive style. X


----------



## Islander

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Trish. All the bluebells are coming out in my garden...


Bently looks lovely amongst the bluebells...I have none, the elk ate them down to little nubs. :sm03:


----------



## Islander

PurpleFi said:


> This is a photo of a house designed by the architect Lutchens in the 1910s. Its just round the corner from me...


well kept....the flowering cherries are beautiful!


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> All the bluebells are being dug out of my garden before they kill my heucheras again!!! :sm14: :sm16: :sm09: xxx


I just found out the elk and deer won't touch hellebores...going toget some. Tomorrow I am staking 12 peonies and they are loaded with buds this year. I've never been able to get rid of my bluebells as the bulbs are very deep! Xoxoxox.


----------



## Islander

Did anyone notice that we're on "main forum"? :sm08:


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a dull but dry (at the moment) Wales. It poured with rain all yesterday afternoon but it has laid the dust from the timber lorries for a while. Just hanging around again today, think I'll make the most of it as hopefully soon it will be all go????????. Going to try and stay calm today although if the gas doesn't come I might not manage it. Oh well knitting and snooker here I come, back later. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a dull but dry (at the moment) Wales. It poured with rain all yesterday afternoon but it has laid the dust from the timber lorries for a while. Just hanging around again today, think I'll make the most of it as hopefully soon it will be all go????????. Going to try and stay calm today although if the gas doesn't come I might not manage it. Oh well knitting and snooker here I come, back later. xx


Morning Jacky xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Surrey, although the clouds are building and it will probably rain later as the window cleaner is here later.

Off to the supermarket later and then going to start getting things ready for Wales. The forecast doesn't look brilliant so I am taking fleeces and waterproofs. Luckily the show is under cover so it really won't matter what the weather is doing.

The bike is nearly all yarn bombed now, just have to fix lots of bits so the spokes get covered too.

Happy Wednesday everyone. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey, although the clouds are building and it will probably rain later as the window cleaner is here later.
> 
> Off to the supermarket later and then going to start getting things ready for Wales. The forecast doesn't look brilliant so I am taking fleeces and waterproofs. Luckily the show is under cover so it really won't matter what the weather is doing.
> 
> The bike is nearly all yarn bombed now, just have to fix lots of bits so the spokes get covered too.
> 
> Happy Wednesday everyone. xx


And a good morning to you. Yes the weather forecast isn't too good for the weekend and it is quite cold here at the moment and as you know the buildings are vast, not heated and well ventilated. I'm hoping to make it one of the days but who knows what will happen by the weekend. Looking forward to seeing the bombed bike. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> And a good morning to you. Yes the weather forecast isn't too good for the weekend and it is quite cold here at the moment and as you know the buildings are vast, not heated and well ventilated. I'm hoping to make it one of the days but who knows what will happen by the weekend. Looking forward to seeing the bombed bike. xx


Thanks Jacky I've let the rest of the gang know. Xx


----------



## skybluesam

Good morning from Coventry to all. Nothing to tell worth telling. Just hope everyone has a lovely day.


----------



## lifeline

London Girl said:


> I enjoyed it very much, we both did, no swearing, no sex and no gore, just a bit of old fashioned romance! I would urge everyone to go and see it 8/10!!


Thanks for the info


----------



## lifeline

skybluesam said:


> Good morning from Coventry to all. Nothing to tell worth telling. Just hope everyone has a lovely day.


Do keep popping in, get to know us and let us get to know you


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:30 am EST and 9'C (48'F). It's raining. My grass is getting green and the trees are just ready to pop.
I can't knit at work, but I can take a project to work with me and pet the yarn all day long. I have a really soft ball to take today. I want to make a sheep with loops of yarn all over it. :sm01:
There are 3 sports playoffs happening tonight in Toronto. The sports square will have big screens set up and there will be a huge tailgate party for everyone in the square with lots of fast food wagons.
And I started another project with some really soft baby yarn that I found in Walmart last night. (Like I need another project ) :sm16:


----------



## nitz8catz

skybluesam said:


> Good morning from Coventry to all. Nothing to tell worth telling. Just hope everyone has a lovely day.


You have a lovely day too.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey, although the clouds are building and it will probably rain later as the window cleaner is here later.
> 
> Off to the supermarket later and then going to start getting things ready for Wales. The forecast doesn't look brilliant so I am taking fleeces and waterproofs. Luckily the show is under cover so it really won't matter what the weather is doing.
> 
> The bike is nearly all yarn bombed now, just have to fix lots of bits so the spokes get covered too.
> 
> Happy Wednesday everyone. xx


It also rains when I wash the car. :sm01: 
It sounds like very little of the original bike will be showing. Well done.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a dull but dry (at the moment) Wales. It poured with rain all yesterday afternoon but it has laid the dust from the timber lorries for a while. Just hanging around again today, think I'll make the most of it as hopefully soon it will be all go????????. Going to try and stay calm today although if the gas doesn't come I might not manage it. Oh well knitting and snooker here I come, back later. xx


That's good that the rain knocked down the dust. Enjoy the knitting. Work on something big so it will keep your lap warm.


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> Did anyone notice that we're on "main forum"? :sm08:


oops. Sorry about that. I'd move us if I could.
Expect more people to wander in.


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> I just found out the elk and deer won't touch hellebores...going toget some. Tomorrow I am staking 12 peonies and they are loaded with buds this year. I've never been able to get rid of my bluebells as the bulbs are very deep! Xoxoxox.


O O O Hellebores will grow in shade. I have to look for some now.
They're also called Lenten rose.


----------



## nitz8catz

Miss Pam said:


> I've been in it for awhile now -- just a silent partner. xxxooo


I hope a better offer comes your way soon.


----------



## nitz8catz

Miss Pam said:


> We had it on our news last night and my heart and prayers go out to everyone. Another senseless tragedy. xxxooo


And it looks like his only reason for this insanity is that he couldn't get dates with women.
A memorial has been set up on a wall near the site.
http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/toronto/memorial-honours-toronto-van-attack-victims-1.4633211


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> Who could that be lurking in the pretty flowers? Yesterday when I left I noticed the daffodils were again try to bloom. When I got home one was open.There is a snow pile a few feet high directly across from the flowers.


I saw a young lady sunbathing on a lounger with a snow bank melting behind her.
We Canadians take every opportunity to soak up Vitamin D. :sm02:


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Excluding all you of course, you're the only ones who are keeping me afloat at the moment. xxxx ❤❤❤


<Hugs> to you. I'm hoping you hear something soon.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Lovely blossom! I remember Mr P pointing that out to me on our way to the car show!!


And I remember passing it a couple of times with Mrs. P. 
It is a unique building.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> I enjoyed it very much, we both did, no swearing, no sex and no gore, just a bit of old fashioned romance! I would urge everyone to go and see it 8/10!!


A film with a story. Haven't seen one of those for a while.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Trish. All the bluebells are coming out in my garden...


Pretty kitty in the flowers.
Mama-kitty has been outside, but she hasn't gone any farther than the patio. She doesn't like getting her feet wet.
Bella-kitty meowed when her feet touched a patch of snow that was just on the edge of the patio. I have such wuss kitties.


----------



## nitz8catz

The grandfather clock has just told me that I'm late.
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## jinx

nitz8catz said:


> I saw a young lady sunbathing on a lounger with a snow bank melting behind her.
> We Canadians take every opportunity to soak up Vitamin D. :sm02:


I can relate. We just have a lake separating us from Canada. We also have to take advantage of every opportunity to soak up Vitamin D.


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> No laptop yet...the garden is keeping me distracted! Xxxx


My laptop died a few months ago????, and my tablet???? is at risk of being replaced, very soon; possibly before we leave the country! It is misbehaving itself, very badly!????


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Oh dear, sad to hear this is happening on both sides of the pond! Better luck next time Pam!! xxxx


Hopefully some really great Karma will come to you both, in the extremely near future! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

At present, I am watching a program about the burgeoning weight problem in UK (although it does signify most of the 'afluent' world), and for ALL of those who seriously strugglewith their wieght, there is actually a genetic reason, why one person will have more difficulty losing weight, than another person. The factor that has been discovered are known as 'Obesity Genes', and 3 out of 6 people, are affected by this gene. ????????

It is a very interesting program, and I think I will be watching it again, when I am not so distracted! 。・°°・(＞_＜)・°°・。


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Trish. All the bluebells are coming out in my garden...


Beautiful flowers! My Wattle trees have been tricked into thinking it is Spring here, and they are flowering now!


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> I just found out the elk and deer won't touch hellebores...going toget some. Tomorrow I am staking 12 peonies and they are loaded with buds this year. I've never been able to get rid of my bluebells as the bulbs are very deep! Xoxoxox.


I had the same trouble, they still keep popping up and all I can do is pull the leaves off, I'm sure that makes them stronger!! ???? Xxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a dull but dry (at the moment) Wales. It poured with rain all yesterday afternoon but it has laid the dust from the timber lorries for a while. Just hanging around again today, think I'll make the most of it as hopefully soon it will be all go????????. Going to try and stay calm today although if the gas doesn't come I might not manage it. Oh well knitting and snooker here I come, back later. xx


Big hugs dear. xxxx


----------



## London Girl

skybluesam said:


> Good morning from Coventry to all. Nothing to tell worth telling. Just hope everyone has a lovely day.


You too dear!!


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Pretty much diametrically opposed to us in the UK, I would have thought!! :sm09: xxxx


Yes, I forgot to include that small bit of info! ????????????????
I had always wondered why that had been used for Australia!????


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> This is a photo of a house designed by the architect Lutchens in the 1910s. Its just round the corner from me...


Thatnwould be an interesting house to see inside! I grew up in a house made sometime in the late 1800's; and it was a brilliant place to be a child in, there were so many hiding places, and a circular route that we occasionally played chasey, with mum. It consisted of the kitchen, a hallway (divided by a swing door, with a glass window), the dining room and a walk through pantry! We did all get in trouble from dad when we played chasey, especially if the door swung too far, and broke the glass window on the coathooks on the wall by the door!

There was one huge problem with it though, it needed a lot of work done on it, and being a child, that was something I didn't understand at all, so the house was sold, and we moved. I was so upset with mum & dad, at the time????????; but when I finally asked dad why we had to leave that house, I understood totally, and then I actually apologised to him for being so angry with him; thankfully he forgave me, and the place we moved to, was a great place also! ????????????????????????


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> I enjoyed it very much, we both did, no swearing, no sex and no gore, just a bit of old fashioned romance! I would urge everyone to go and see it 8/10!!


That sounds interesting, I will have to try and find it online, so I can watch it at home. ????


----------



## Xiang

Miss Pam said:


> We had it on our news last night and my heart and prayers go out to everyone. Another senseless tragedy. xxxooo


Yes, and they seem to be getting far too common! I just wish some people would learn how to solve their problems, without causing death, and destruction to others, who they have absolutely no connection too ..... there must be something different their tiny minds could do!????????????


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> Bently looks lovely amongst the bluebells...I have none, the elk ate them down to little nubs. :sm03:


Whoops ........ I sawthe flowers, but missed Bently, but in my defence, I _was_ multi-tasking at the time! ????????


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey, although the clouds are building and it will probably rain later as the window cleaner is here later.
> 
> Off to the supermarket later and then going to start getting things ready for Wales. The forecast doesn't look brilliant so I am taking fleeces and waterproofs. Luckily the show is under cover so it really won't matter what the weather is doing.
> 
> The bike is nearly all yarn bombed now, just have to fix lots of bits so the spokes get covered too.
> 
> Happy Wednesday everyone. xx


Will you be able to post a photo of the bike when it is finished, so that those of us who are unaable to visit your aeea can also see it? xoxoxo


----------



## PurpleFi

skybluesam said:


> Good morning from Coventry to all. Nothing to tell worth telling. Just hope everyone has a lovely day.


Good afternoon, do tell us a bit about yourself (if you don't mind) as we'd live to get to know you ????


----------



## PurpleFi

Xiang said:


> Will you be able to post a photo of the bike when it is finished, so that those of us who are unaable to visit your aeea can also see it? xoxoxo


Cos I will Judi xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

nitz8catz said:


> It also rains when I wash the car. :sm01:
> It sounds like very little of the original bike will be showing. Well done.


The aim is to cover it. Xx


----------



## PurpleFi

This is the bike so far. Got to cover the spokes and finish off the back wheel.


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a dull but dry (at the moment) Wales. It poured with rain all yesterday afternoon but it has laid the dust from the timber lorries for a while. Just hanging around again today, think I'll make the most of it as hopefully soon it will be all go????????. Going to try and stay calm today although if the gas doesn't come I might not manage it. Oh well knitting and snooker here I come, back later. xx


I hope you're having a good day! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> I hope a better offer comes your way soon.


Thanks, Mav! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> This is the bike so far. Got to cover the spokes and finish off the back wheel.


Well done! xxxooo


----------



## RookieRetiree

Awesome


----------



## Barn-dweller

Miss Pam said:


> I hope you're having a good day! xxxooo


Not really, still no gas and DH doesn't seem bothered, luckily the sun is out this afternoon but the house really needs a bit of heat. So I'm just quietly simmering here trying not to bite his head off. I'm happily knitting away ignoring him. xx :sm15:


----------



## RookieRetiree

I wish ignoring would work.


----------



## Barn-dweller

RookieRetiree said:


> I wish ignoring would work.


Well at least I don't have to speak to him. Have banged off an e-mail to the gas company. Got a message beck that it will be answered within 24 hours!!!!!!!!!! xx


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Not really, still no gas and DH doesn't seem bothered, luckily the sun is out this afternoon but the house really needs a bit of heat. So I'm just quietly simmering here trying not to bite his head off. I'm happily knitting away ignoring him. xx :sm15:


I'm sorry! I would be doing exactly what you're doing. Sending hugs your way! xxxooo


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> This is the bike so far. Got to cover the spokes and finish off the back wheel.


The spokes might be tricky, good luck with that!! I-cord?!! The bike looks fabulous!! :sm23: xxxx


----------



## binkbrice

PurpleFi said:


> This is the bike so far. Got to cover the spokes and finish off the back wheel.


Very nice!!


----------



## binkbrice

Woke this morning to find one of our kittens had died last night, it was the most curious one and it was always trying to find Michael ????


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> The spokes might be tricky, good luck with that!! I-cord?!! The bike looks fabulous!! :sm23: xxxx


Thank you. Not going to do each spoke individually but sew shapes to them like flowers and stars and stuff. Xx


----------



## London Girl

binkbrice said:


> Woke this morning to find one of our kittens had died last night, it was the most curious one and it was always trying to find Michael ????


Oh, I'm so sorry about that, it must have been distressing for you all, wonder what happened to it :sm03: :sm03: :sm03: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Thank you. Not going to do each spoke individually but sew shapes to them like flowers and stars and stuff. Xx


That's a relief!! xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

binkbrice said:


> Woke this morning to find one of our kittens had died last night, it was the most curious one and it was always trying to find Michael ????


Oh, so sad. xx


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a dull but dry (at the moment) Wales. It poured with rain all yesterday afternoon but it has laid the dust from the timber lorries for a while. Just hanging around again today, think I'll make the most of it as hopefully soon it will be all go????????. Going to try and stay calm today although if the gas doesn't come I might not manage it. Oh well knitting and snooker here I come, back later. xx


I managed to get the logging trucks from checking their loads in the village...it is making a difference. Better days will be coming to you my dear. Xxxxx


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> Oh, so sad. xx


I'm sorry too. HUgs xxx


----------



## Islander

PurpleFi said:


> Thank you. Not going to do each spoke individually but sew shapes to them like flowers and stars and stuff. Xx


Wish I'd hired you to decorate for my wedding....you have such flare Josephine! Xxxxx


----------



## Islander

Xiang said:


> Whoops ........ I sawthe flowers, but missed Bently, but in my defence, I _was_ multi-tasking at the time! ????????


YOur forgiven! How are things in Aussie land and your grands? Xox


----------



## PurpleFi

Islander said:


> Wish I'd hired you to decorate for my wedding....you have such flare Josephine! Xxxxx


Would have been honoured to do it. Going to play with spinning wheels this weekend. Wish you were with me. You would love Wonderwool xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## grandma susan

hellooooooo again, Ive sent you all two messages on page 357 or whatever and Im not sending them again. Im back with you all thats what counts. Shall have to catch up 11 pages.


----------



## grandma susan

skybluesam said:


> Good morning from Coventry to all. Nothing to tell worth telling. Just hope everyone has a lovely day.


Nice to meet you Sky. Im grandma susan and the only sane one in this group. You are very welcome to join us. You'll soon get used to us. Nutty as fruitcakes thats what we are. (except me)


----------



## grandma susan

PurpleFi said:


> This is the bike so far. Got to cover the spokes and finish off the back wheel.


Brilliant.... Trust you!!!!


----------



## grandma susan

RookieRetiree said:


> I wish ignoring would work.


hahaha love your humour.


----------



## grandma susan

binkbrice said:


> Woke this morning to find one of our kittens had died last night, it was the most curious one and it was always trying to find Michael ????


AW im sorry lisa. hope the children are ok.


----------



## jinx

binkbrice said:


> Woke this morning to find one of our kittens had died last night, it was the most curious one and it was always trying to find Michael ????


So sad.


----------



## jinx

grandma susan said:


> Nice to meet you Sky. Im grandma susan and the only sane one in this group. You are very welcome to join us. You'll soon get used to us. Nutty as fruitcakes thats what we are. (except me)


Me thinks thou dost protest too much. :sm23: :sm22: :sm04:


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> AW im sorry lisa. hope the children are ok.


And from me too Lisa xx


----------



## lifeline

binkbrice said:


> Woke this morning to find one of our kittens had died last night, it was the most curious one and it was always trying to find Michael ????


That is sad. Sorry to hear that


----------



## SaxonLady

I just popped in to say Hi to my friends in a horribly busy week. I hope to catch up tomorrow but I have a meeting followed by collecting the twins from school for the evening.


----------



## Miss Pam

binkbrice said:


> Woke this morning to find one of our kittens had died last night, it was the most curious one and it was always trying to find Michael ????


Oh, I'm so sorry! Sending many comforting hugs to all of you. xxxooo


----------



## Islander

grandma susan said:


> Nice to meet you Sky. Im grandma susan and the only sane one in this group. You are very welcome to join us. You'll soon get used to us. Nutty as fruitcakes thats what we are. (except me)


She's one of the best Grandma Susan she is!


----------



## Islander

PurpleFi said:


> Would have been honoured to do it. Going to play with spinning wheels this weekend. Wish you were with me. You would love Wonderwool xxxxxxxxxxxx


LOts of giggles and wine! WIth you in thought xoxoxox :sm02:


----------



## Barn-dweller

grandma susan said:


> hellooooooo again, Ive sent you all two messages on page 357 or whatever and Im not sending them again. Im back with you all thats what counts. Shall have to catch up 11 pages.


Been back to read your other posts. He's at the end of the line now and must cough up some money on Friday or else. They say revenge is a dish served cold, so we are lining up the problems for him. Barely any logs left, gas will be in short supply, grass desperately needs cutting, all tradesmen's addresses will be missing as will our forwarding address. That's what we've got lined up so far, plenty of time to think of more things. xx


----------



## RookieRetiree

Barn-dweller said:


> Been back to read your other posts. He's at the end of the line now and must cough up some money on Friday or else. They say revenge is a dish served cold, so we are lining up the problems for him. Barely any logs left, gas will be in short supply, grass desperately needs cutting, all tradesmen's addresses will be missing as will our forwarding address. That's what we've got lined up so far, plenty of time to think of more things. xx


Plastic wrap over the toilet bowl?


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Been back to read your other posts. He's at the end of the line now and must cough up some money on Friday or else. They say revenge is a dish served cold, so we are lining up the problems for him. Barely any logs left, gas will be in short supply, grass desperately needs cutting, all tradesmen's addresses will be missing as will our forwarding address. That's what we've got lined up so far, plenty of time to think of more things. xx


That's a good start for your list of revenge. :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

RookieRetiree said:


> Plastic wrap over the toilet bowl?


It's a thought but no dirty tricks just going to try and make things extremely awkward for him after he's moved in. Have also warned to neighbours what he's like. xx :sm15: :sm15:


----------



## Barn-dweller

Miss Pam said:


> That's a good start for your list of revenge. :sm24: xxxooo


I'm working on it, just sitting knitting helps the brain wander through all possibilities. xx


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> Cos I will Judi xxxx


Thanks xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> This is the bike so far. Got to cover the spokes and finish off the back wheel.


That looks good, where is it going to be displayed?


----------



## Xiang

binkbrice said:


> Woke this morning to find one of our kittens had died last night, it was the most curious one and it was always trying to find Michael ????


????That is so sad, was the kitten sickly, or was this a total shock?


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> YOur forgiven! How are things in Aussie land and your grands? Xox


Thank you. It's all going good here, and the gk's are all wonderful. Where ever we run into the younger family, the twins run up to us for hugs, and the older two, come up to us, in a much calmer manner! The oldest of all of them, has been given a car, by her nanna, and is just waiting for it to be transfered into her name! She was 16 in November, and is in the process of learning to drive. xoxoxo


----------



## binkbrice

Xiang said:


> ????That is so sad, was the kitten sickly, or was this a total shock?


It's eyes were matted but we had put medicine in them so I really don't know she was only 6 or 7 weeks old.


----------



## linkan

PurpleFi said:


> This is the bike so far. Got to cover the spokes and finish off the back wheel.


Brilliant so far! ????


----------



## linkan

Absolutely nothing going on here today. 
Don't want to sew..don't want to knit..don't want to be awake... I'm dragging knuckles today. Roll on Friday so i can get my thyroid meds filled. I'm assuming that's why lol.
Dh's boss took a vacation last week so there was a whole week no payday. Didn't really have enough time to save up for it. Changing that policy immediately.
Started charging the kids rent ! Y'all be proud, because it was a super hard decision for me.
Secret is we plan on putting the money aside for when they move and give it back to them then.


----------



## linkan

binkbrice said:


> It's eyes were matted but we had put medicine in them so I really don't know she was only 6 or 7 weeks old.


Awww I'm sorry sis i know y'all love them kitties


----------



## linkan

My dd1 is trying to put me in a dirt nap though.
I haven't brought it up but she has just gone nuts.
She is engaged again ! To a guy she dated at 15. Her first love.
They got a marriage license but haven't actually done the deed yet. Although she is posting on Facebook that she is married.
We DO NOT APPROVE of the guy at all!!
He has a violent history. In and out of jail.. Drugs... He's supposedly been clean for two years according to her. But she just keeps rushing headlong into these relationships. It's terrible. I had hoped she would come around.she and he are staying with one of her friends for a month which means they quit their jobs..i don't get how they think they are going to survive. He will not be living here that's for sure. 
I haven't talked about it with y'all because i just couldn't yet. 
I swear the kids just can't both be doing well at the same time.


----------



## jinx

Barn-dweller said:


> It's a thought but no dirty tricks just going to try and make things extremely awkward for him after he's moved in. Have also warned to neighbours what he's like. xx :sm15: :sm15:


No toilet paper and no light bulbs?


----------



## linkan

Susan congrats on the winnings !!???? love you all xoxox


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> No toilet paper and no light bulbs?


Light bulbs must be included as agreed, but toilet paper just one or two sheets if I can work it right. xx :sm09:


----------



## linkan

jinx said:


> No toilet paper and no light bulbs?


I like that one for sure !


----------



## linkan

Barn-dweller said:


> Light bulbs must be included as agreed, but toilet paper just one or two sheets if I can work it right. xx :sm09:


They actually made you agree to leave light bulbs??!! That's crazy


----------



## jinx

linkan said:


> They actually made you agree to leave light bulbs??!! That's crazy


I thought the same thing.


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> I thought the same thing.


Some people don't, we're not that bad. Mind you I don't think it's dawned on them yet that you need a two piece ladder to reach the bulbs in the lounge and we've given our big ladders to our neighbour. xx :sm15: :sm15:


----------



## linkan

jinx said:


> I thought the same thing.


Maybe give every other one a little shake......


----------



## linkan

Barn-dweller said:


> Some people don't, we're not that bad. Mind you I don't think it's dawned on them yet that you need a two piece ladder to reach the bulbs in the lounge and we've given our big ladders to our neighbour. xx :sm15: :sm15:


Ooooo.. Yea not worth messing with that then.


----------



## binkbrice

jinx said:


> I thought the same thing.


Me too!


----------



## binkbrice

linkan said:


> Maybe give every other one a little shake......


 :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## binkbrice

linkan said:


> Absolutely nothing going on here today.
> Don't want to sew..don't want to knit..don't want to be awake... I'm dragging knuckles today. Roll on Friday so i can get my thyroid meds filled. I'm assuming that's why lol.
> Dh's boss took a vacation last week so there was a whole week no payday. Didn't really have enough time to save up for it. Changing that policy immediately.
> Started charging the kids rent ! Y'all be proud, because it was a super hard decision for me.
> Secret is we plan on putting the money aside for when they move and give it back to them then.


I'm dragging today too...... :sm16:


----------



## Miss Pam

linkan said:


> My dd1 is trying to put me in a dirt nap though.
> I haven't brought it up but she has just gone nuts.
> She is engaged again ! To a guy she dated at 15. Her first love.
> They got a marriage license but haven't actually done the deed yet. Although she is posting on Facebook that she is married.
> We DO NOT APPROVE of the guy at all!!
> He has a violent history. In and out of jail.. Drugs... He's supposedly been clean for two years according to her. But she just keeps rushing headlong into these relationships. It's terrible. I had hoped she would come around.she and he are staying with one of her friends for a month which means they quit their jobs..i don't get how they think they are going to survive. He will not be living here that's for sure.
> I haven't talked about it with y'all because i just couldn't yet.
> I swear the kids just can't both be doing well at the same time.


I'm so sorry, Angela. I can only imagine how stressful this is for you. Sending many warm and comforting hugs. xxxooo


----------



## jollypolly

London Girl said:


> Just got back from my doctor's appointment and am happy to report that my blood sugar is down!! Saw a lovely Chinese doctor today, she was really sweet and has ordered another blood test to check if my thyroid might be underactive.
> 
> Off to the cinema today to see......The Guernsey Literary and Potato Peel Pie Society........hmmm, sounds interesting!! xxxx


I have found you all... yay...I wish our countries exchanged films. I'd like to see the one you mention. Good news on your blood sugar.


----------



## jollypolly

When I was looking for a duplex or inlaw apartment in a house I couldn't find one. The two I found, things fell through. But I found a better home and didn't need an inlaw/duplex now so it happened for the best. This one wasn't available when I was looking. My belief is I had to wait to find the right one with help from a higher power.


----------



## jollypolly

I did a fabulous shoulder join if I do say so myself (I made it up). But when I had to do the side seam I couldn't remember how I did it. Now I've done it traditional way and I think I remember how I did the shoulder join. 
I bought a shawl with an interesting pattern and they said to take one in a cellophane. Got it home and found it's a mermaid tail afghan ???????????? is there an easy way to figure out the pattern. I've thought of using a darning needle and following their thread with white yarn. It's driving me crazy to figure out the pattern. The tail will fit one of my legs. 
I've finished the baby sweater, light blue. I did size 6 months in case it took a long time to do. Now I'm doing the pants. Is it odd to give a newborn a size 6 month gift?


----------



## jollypolly

binkbrice said:


> Do you have something in mind?


Wow I'd not heard if it. That's a great idea. People think knit and crochet are outdated but of course that's so not so. ????I'd lie to see this symbol knitted or crocheted to show solidarity among us and worn on our collars.


----------



## jollypolly

PurpleFi said:


> This is a photo of a house designed by the architect Lutchens in the 1910s. Its just round the corner from me...


Interesting style Love your bluebells (with kitty) and the cherry blossoms. We had a cherry tree where the flowers filled our second story picture window in the kitchen. And there was a join between the kitchen and added section and the birds would build their nest in the space so we could hear the baby birds chirp as we sat at the kitchen table. Lucky accident. If I could build a house I'd make those features part of the design. The window had valence and curtains with cut work that framed the blossom filled window. Just lovely. I miss that kitchen. Here we have a small window and small kitchen but it's nice.


----------



## jollypolly

linkan said:


> I hope you don't join this club! The thyroid stopped doing its job club!


Or the limp and sit down club.


----------



## jollypolly

Islander said:


> I just found out the elk and deer won't touch hellebores...going toget some. Tomorrow I am staking 12 peonies and they are loaded with buds this year. I've never been able to get rid of my bluebells as the bulbs are very deep! Xoxoxox.


The peony plants I planted last year didn't come up I wonder if they will this year. Is there a ground cover I could use to replace my front lawn?


----------



## jinx

jollypolly said:


> I did a fabulous shoulder join if I do say so myself (I made it up). But when I had to do the side seam I couldn't remember how I did it. Now I've done it traditional way and I think I remember how I did the shoulder join.
> I bought a shawl with an interesting pattern and they said to take one in a cellophane. Got it home and found it's a mermaid tail afghan ???????????? is there an easy way to figure out the pattern. I've thought of using a darning needle and following their thread with white yarn. It's driving me crazy to figure out the pattern. The tail will fit one of my legs.
> I've finished the baby sweater, light blue. I did size 6 months in case it took a long time to do. Now I'm doing the pants. Is it odd to give a newborn a size 6 month gift?


I never give newborn size. Babies grow so quickly that they in be in the 6 month size at 2 months with room to grow.


----------



## jinx

linkan said:


> My dd1 is trying to put me in a dirt nap though.
> I haven't brought it up but she has just gone nuts.
> She is engaged again ! To a guy she dated at 15. Her first love.
> They got a marriage license but haven't actually done the deed yet. Although she is posting on Facebook that she is married.
> We DO NOT APPROVE of the guy at all!!
> He has a violent history. In and out of jail.. Drugs... He's supposedly been clean for two years according to her. But she just keeps rushing headlong into these relationships. It's terrible. I had hoped she would come around.she and he are staying with one of her friends for a month which means they quit their jobs..i don't get how they think they are going to survive. He will not be living here that's for sure.
> I haven't talked about it with y'all because i just couldn't yet.
> I swear the kids just can't both be doing well at the same time.


Sorry you are having to deal with those issues. Why oh why can't the younger generations listen and learn from their elders?


----------



## linkan

Hiya Polly , glad your projects are going quickly i would love to see some pics.
I usually make things larger for babies so they will wear them longer.
I never make small blankets either. I like to make them big enough to enjoy even as a toddler.


----------



## linkan

jinx said:


> Sorry you are having to deal with those issues. Why oh why can't the younger generations listen and learn from their elders?


I know right ! Everything goes in one ear and out the other.
Doesn't seem to bump into much on it's way out with this one.


----------



## linkan

Miss Pam said:


> I'm so sorry, Angela. I can only imagine how stressful this is for you. Sending many warm and comforting hugs. xxxooo


Thanks ladies, I'm bound and determined to stay cheerful. And they are bound and determined to turn my hair gray !


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a cold, damp Wales. DH was on to the gas people first thing and guess what, their computer is down, they will ring us back, boy to we seem to chose them. Finished another shawl (in the 'to block' pile), think I will do a hat next to use up the yarn. See y'all later. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

linkan said:


> Thanks ladies, I'm bound and determined to stay cheerful. And they are bound and determined to turn my hair gray !


So sorry for all the trouble you are having. Hope your DD sorts herself out and listens to her Mom. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a grey and windy Surrey. Off to pack my bag for Wales - boots, raincoat and woolly jumpers.

Happy Thursday everyone. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey and windy Surrey. Off to pack my bag for Wales - boots, raincoat and woolly jumpers.
> 
> Happy Thursday everyone. xx


We don't need any more woolly jumpers here thank you, the fields are full of them. xx :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## jinx

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey and windy Surrey. Off to pack my bag for Wales - boots, raincoat and woolly jumpers.
> 
> Happy Thursday everyone. xx


With the clothes you are packing and a few bottles of wine you should be warm and toasty in Wales. Enjoy yourself.


----------



## jinx

Barn-dweller said:


> We don't need any more woolly jumpers here thank you, the fields are full of them. xx :sm23: :sm23:


Hoping they are staying out of your yard. But them who cares if they come to visit?


----------



## jinx

Morning from my little corner of the world. The world has been off kilter this week. Every place I go and every place I phone I find polite, friendly, and helpful people. Can a bit of sunshine and warm weather make such a difference? Hope everyone enjoys their day.


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:25 am EST and 4'C (39'F). It's cool and damp, but will get sunny this afternoon.
Admin split up our old thread (and the thread before that). I guess he's back. I'm glad that I left room for him.
There was a soggy moggy sitting on the back step waiting for some milk.
I crochetted some more last night.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> Morning from my little corner of the world. The world has been off kilter this week. Every place I go and every place I phone I find polite, friendly, and helpful people. Can a bit of sunshine and warm weather make such a difference? Hope everyone enjoys their day.


It definitely makes a difference. People are looking up instead of where they are stepping so they don't get wet feet.
I hope you have a lovely day too.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> We don't need any more woolly jumpers here thank you, the fields are full of them. xx





jinx said:


> Hoping they are staying out of your yard. But them who cares if they come to visit?


You're not putting in a garden so let them "fertilize" the grass for you :sm08:


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey and windy Surrey. Off to pack my bag for Wales - boots, raincoat and woolly jumpers.
> 
> Happy Thursday everyone. xx


I should wear boots today too, but I'm just going to jump over the puddles :sm01:


----------



## jinx

Morning. That is lovely work.


nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:25 am EST and 4'C (39'F). It's cool and damp, but will get sunny this afternoon.
> Admin split up our old thread (and the thread before that). I guess he's back. I'm glad that I left room for him.
> There was a soggy moggy sitting on the back step waiting for some milk.
> I crochetted some more last night.


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Hoping they are staying out of your yard. But them who cares if they come to visit?


Think our regular visitors have had their lambs and have got their hands full at the moment or they have been moved to fields further away. xx


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a cold, damp Wales. DH was on to the gas people first thing and guess what, their computer is down, they will ring us back, boy to we seem to chose them. Finished another shawl (in the 'to block' pile), think I will do a hat next to use up the yarn. See y'all later. xx


Keep knitting to keep your spirit up.
What shawl did you do?


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> You're not putting in a garden so let them "fertilize" the grass for you :sm08:


There's plenty of that around. xx :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> Keep knitting to keep your spirit up.
> What shawl did you do?


It's called Casual Lace Knit Shawl. Nice and easy to do so no brain strain. xx


----------



## nitz8catz

linkan said:


> Thanks ladies, I'm bound and determined to stay cheerful. And they are bound and determined to turn my hair gray !


Time for funky hair color.! How about blue? or Purple?
I think this might be one battle where you're just going to have to bite your tongue. Your daughter knows how you feel. Hopefully she'll remember that when this "fling" blows up she can come home to you. 
<Hug> to you.


----------



## nitz8catz

jollypolly said:


> The peony plants I planted last year didn't come up I wonder if they will this year. Is there a ground cover I could use to replace my front lawn?


Those peony plants may surprise you yet. Ours were always late risers too.


----------



## nitz8catz

jollypolly said:


> Interesting style Love your bluebells (with kitty) and the cherry blossoms. We had a cherry tree where the flowers filled our second story picture window in the kitchen. And there was a join between the kitchen and added section and the birds would build their nest in the space so we could hear the baby birds chirp as we sat at the kitchen table. Lucky accident. If I could build a house I'd make those features part of the design. The window had valence and curtains with cut work that framed the blossom filled window. Just lovely. I miss that kitchen. Here we have a small window and small kitchen but it's nice.


You could always put a birdhouse up near the window of the kitchen. There is a garage in our court with a birdhouse on the side of it. There have been house sparrows in it every year.


----------



## nitz8catz

jollypolly said:


> I did a fabulous shoulder join if I do say so myself (I made it up). But when I had to do the side seam I couldn't remember how I did it. Now I've done it traditional way and I think I remember how I did the shoulder join.
> I bought a shawl with an interesting pattern and they said to take one in a cellophane. Got it home and found it's a mermaid tail afghan ???????????? is there an easy way to figure out the pattern. I've thought of using a darning needle and following their thread with white yarn. It's driving me crazy to figure out the pattern. The tail will fit one of my legs.
> I've finished the baby sweater, light blue. I did size 6 months in case it took a long time to do. Now I'm doing the pants. Is it odd to give a newborn a size 6 month gift?


I've always been bad at seams. I took a class, and it helped a little. I really need to take a seaming class every other year. If only I could knit sweater pieces that fast.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Some people don't, we're not that bad. Mind you I don't think it's dawned on them yet that you need a two piece ladder to reach the bulbs in the lounge and we've given our big ladders to our neighbour. xx :sm15: :sm15:


I think not a lot has dawned on him.
Roll on Friday.


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> We don't need any more woolly jumpers here thank you, the fields are full of them. xx :sm23: :sm23:


See you haven't lost your sense of humour xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> With the clothes you are packing and a few bottles of wine you should be warm and toasty in Wales. Enjoy yourself.


Thank you, we will. Taking you all with me in spirit xxxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:25 am EST and 4'C (39'F). It's cool and damp, but will get sunny this afternoon.
> Admin split up our old thread (and the thread before that). I guess he's back. I'm glad that I left room for him.
> There was a soggy moggy sitting on the back step waiting for some milk.
> I crochetted some more last night.


That's gorgeous xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

linkan said:


> They actually made you agree to leave light bulbs??!! That's crazy





jinx said:


> I thought the same thing.


When we moved into this house, the previous tenants had taken all the light fixtures upstairs, bulbs included, and twisted the wires together. Every time that I turned on the electricity the major breaker for the house would blow. We untwisted the wires and the major breaker kept blowing. We had to call our electrician friend in and the bad wiring ended up being behind the socket for the wired-in fire alarm, because, yes, they had taken that too. We spent the first couple of days in our new house buying light fixtures for the upstairs so we could turn on the lights up there.
So here, you do have to specify to leave all light fixtures.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> That's gorgeous xxxx


Thank you. It's the same pattern that Pam did, just in stripes, not the beautiful cherry gradient that Pam used.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Thank you, we will. Taking you all with me in spirit xxxxxx


I need a mini-me to send across the pond to you. :sm01: 
I'll be checking out spinning wheels next weekend at the rescheduled Port Hope Fibre Festival.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> It's called Casual Lace Knit Shawl. Nice and easy to do so no brain strain. xx


Thanks. I'll look that one up.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> Morning. That is lovely work.


Thanks. I've wanted to do a crochetted shawl for a while. DD keeps making such beautiful ones (without patterns)


----------



## nitz8catz

Grandfather clock has told me that I'm late.
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## jinx

PurpleFi said:


> Thank you, we will. Taking you all with me in spirit xxxxxx


Glad to know we are going with you and your spirits. :sm02:


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> See you haven't lost your sense of humour xxx


I'm trying. Yes I know very. xx :sm09: :sm16:


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:25 am EST and 4'C (39'F). It's cool and damp, but will get sunny this afternoon.
> Admin split up our old thread (and the thread before that). I guess he's back. I'm glad that I left room for him.
> There was a soggy moggy sitting on the back step waiting for some milk.
> I crochetted some more last night.


That crocheting is looking good, Mav! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Thank you, we will. Taking you all with me in spirit xxxxxx


I'm sure we'll all have a wonderful time!!! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> Thank you. It's the same pattern that Pam did, just in stripes, not the beautiful cherry gradient that Pam used.


I think you're going to enjoy crocheting that pattern. It was a fun one. xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> I'm trying. Yes I know very. xx :sm09: :sm16:


Groan! But I love you anyway xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Groan! But I love you anyway xxx


Aaaaaahhh. xx


----------



## binkbrice

jollypolly said:


> I did a fabulous shoulder join if I do say so myself (I made it up). But when I had to do the side seam I couldn't remember how I did it. Now I've done it traditional way and I think I remember how I did the shoulder join.
> I bought a shawl with an interesting pattern and they said to take one in a cellophane. Got it home and found it's a mermaid tail afghan ???????????? is there an easy way to figure out the pattern. I've thought of using a darning needle and following their thread with white yarn. It's driving me crazy to figure out the pattern. The tail will fit one of my legs.
> I've finished the baby sweater, light blue. I did size 6 months in case it took a long time to do. Now I'm doing the pants. Is it odd to give a newborn a size 6 month gift?


I don't think so I usually gift a newborn item and something bigger!


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> I just popped in to say Hi to my friends in a horribly busy week. I hope to catch up tomorrow but I have a meeting followed by collecting the twins from school for the evening.


Good of you to pop in dear, at least we know you are still on the planet!! :sm23: xxxx


----------



## binkbrice

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:25 am EST and 4'C (39'F). It's cool and damp, but will get sunny this afternoon.
> Admin split up our old thread (and the thread before that). I guess he's back. I'm glad that I left room for him.
> There was a soggy moggy sitting on the back step waiting for some milk.
> I crochetted some more last night.


Nitzi that is beautiful I sure wish I could crochet like that!!


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Been back to read your other posts. He's at the end of the line now and must cough up some money on Friday or else. They say revenge is a dish served cold, so we are lining up the problems for him. Barely any logs left, gas will be in short supply, grass desperately needs cutting, all tradesmen's addresses will be missing as will our forwarding address. That's what we've got lined up so far, plenty of time to think of more things. xx


 :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: It couldn't happen to a nicer fella!! How about a nice fat prawn tucked in somewhere he can't find it but the smell will drive him mad!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> Absolutely nothing going on here today.
> Don't want to sew..don't want to knit..don't want to be awake... I'm dragging knuckles today. Roll on Friday so i can get my thyroid meds filled. I'm assuming that's why lol.
> Dh's boss took a vacation last week so there was a whole week no payday. Didn't really have enough time to save up for it. Changing that policy immediately.
> Started charging the kids rent ! Y'all be proud, because it was a super hard decision for me.
> Secret is we plan on putting the money aside for when they move and give it back to them then.


That will be a lovely surprise for them!! I gave my mum 2/3 of my pay, 1/3 for housekeeping and she saved the rest for me until I got married!!


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> My dd1 is trying to put me in a dirt nap though.
> I haven't brought it up but she has just gone nuts.
> She is engaged again ! To a guy she dated at 15. Her first love.
> They got a marriage license but haven't actually done the deed yet. Although she is posting on Facebook that she is married.
> We DO NOT APPROVE of the guy at all!!
> He has a violent history. In and out of jail.. Drugs... He's supposedly been clean for two years according to her. But she just keeps rushing headlong into these relationships. It's terrible. I had hoped she would come around.she and he are staying with one of her friends for a month which means they quit their jobs..i don't get how they think they are going to survive. He will not be living here that's for sure.
> I haven't talked about it with y'all because i just couldn't yet.
> I swear the kids just can't both be doing well at the same time.


Aww, big hugs for you dear, that's not good to be going through and it's easy to say that she has to make her own mistakes but we all know who will be picking up the pices when it all goes wrong!! xxxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> No toilet paper and no light bulbs?


 :sm24: x


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> They actually made you agree to leave light bulbs??!! That's crazy


That obviously sums up the guy perfectly!!! xxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Some people don't, we're not that bad. Mind you I don't think it's dawned on them yet that you need a two piece ladder to reach the bulbs in the lounge and we've given our big ladders to our neighbour. xx :sm15: :sm15:


Hehehe!! xxx


----------



## London Girl

jollypolly said:


> I have found you all... yay...I wish our countries exchanged films. I'd like to see the one you mention. Good news on your blood sugar.


Thanks dear! have just found out that the meds I take to lower cholesterol can push your blood sugar up!! They can also make you gain weight!!:sm16: xxx


----------



## binkbrice

London Girl said:


> Thanks dear! have just found out that the meds I take to lower cholesterol can push your blood sugar up!! They can also make you gain weight!!:sm16: xxx


I am supposed to take cholesterol meds and blood pressure but I don't like how I feel on them and the blood pressure meds always makes mine drop to low!


----------



## London Girl

jollypolly said:


> When I was looking for a duplex or inlaw apartment in a house I couldn't find one. The two I found, things fell through. But I found a better home and didn't need an inlaw/duplex now so it happened for the best. This one wasn't available when I was looking. My belief is I had to wait to find the right one with help from a higher power.


One certainly seems to need the help of a higher power when moving house these days!!! I had to look up what a duplex is but I believe they are what we call a maisonette!!


----------



## London Girl

jollypolly said:


> I did a fabulous shoulder join if I do say so myself (I made it up). But when I had to do the side seam I couldn't remember how I did it. Now I've done it traditional way and I think I remember how I did the shoulder join.
> I bought a shawl with an interesting pattern and they said to take one in a cellophane. Got it home and found it's a mermaid tail afghan ???????????? is there an easy way to figure out the pattern. I've thought of using a darning needle and following their thread with white yarn. It's driving me crazy to figure out the pattern. The tail will fit one of my legs.
> I've finished the baby sweater, light blue. I did size 6 months in case it took a long time to do. Now I'm doing the pants. Is it odd to give a newborn a size 6 month gift?


Not at all, they grow so fast.....!!!


----------



## London Girl

jollypolly said:


> The peony plants I planted last year didn't come up I wonder if they will this year. Is there a ground cover I could use to replace my front lawn?


My front lawn was ground cover sedum for a couple of years but the guy who ripped up the lawn didn't go deep enough so the grass began to come through it. We have a fake lawn out there now, a great investment!!!


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:25 am EST and 4'C (39'F). It's cool and damp, but will get sunny this afternoon.
> Admin split up our old thread (and the thread before that). I guess he's back. I'm glad that I left room for him.
> There was a soggy moggy sitting on the back step waiting for some milk.
> I crochetted some more last night.


That's very pretty!!


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: It couldn't happen to a nicer fella!! How about a nice fat prawn tucked in somewhere he can't find it but the smell will drive him mad!!! xxxx


That thought had of course crossed my mind but that might have some come-back, although if I dropped one behind the cooker and not notice :sm15: He'll be too busy anyway with all the jobs that need doing. If the windows aren't cleaned soon he won't be able to see out of them. xxxx :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> Those peony plants may surprise you yet. Ours were always late risers too.


They can be finicky Polly, they don't like being moved, sometimes takes them a couple of years to flower again. Also the tubers might be getting old and dying out? Keep the faith! xxx


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> That thought had of course crossed my mind but that might have some come-back, although if I dropped one behind the cooker and not notice :sm15: He'll be too busy anyway with all the jobs that need doing. If the windows aren't cleaned soon he won't be able to see out of them. xxxx :sm23: :sm23:


You're evil June! :sm09: :sm23: :sm24: If it were me I'd leave messages on those windows....like "welcome home!" xoxoxox


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> My front lawn was ground cover sedum for a couple of years but the guy who ripped up the lawn didn't go deep enough so the grass began to come through it. We have a fake lawn out there now, a great investment!!!


Mines just about all moss...no upkeep Polly!


----------



## Islander

binkbrice said:


> I am supposed to take cholesterol meds and blood pressure but I don't like how I feel on them and the blood pressure meds always makes mine drop to low!


Hope your Dr is monitoring you. xoxo


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> That will be a lovely surprise for them!! I gave my mum 2/3 of my pay, 1/3 for housekeeping and she saved the rest for me until I got married!!


I did that too, she saved me quite a nest egg.


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> I need a mini-me to send across the pond to you. :sm01:
> I'll be checking out spinning wheels next weekend at the rescheduled Port Hope Fibre Festival.


Do some hands on!


----------



## Islander

Miss Pam said:


> I'm sure we'll all have a wonderful time!!! xxxooo


Yes we will! :sm24: :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> Think our regular visitors have had their lambs and have got their hands full at the moment or they have been moved to fields further away. xx


 I always love the bleating this time of year. xoxo


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> Time for funky hair color.! How about blue? or Purple?
> I think this might be one battle where you're just going to have to bite your tongue. Your daughter knows how you feel. Hopefully she'll remember that when this "fling" blows up she can come home to you.
> <Hug> to you.


Best advise ever. Been there, they can bring you to your knees! Sending support and hugs Angela. xox


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> When we moved into this house, the previous tenants had taken all the light fixtures upstairs, bulbs included, and twisted the wires together. Every time that I turned on the electricity the major breaker for the house would blow. We untwisted the wires and the major breaker kept blowing. We had to call our electrician friend in and the bad wiring ended up being behind the socket for the wired-in fire alarm, because, yes, they had taken that too. We spent the first couple of days in our new house buying light fixtures for the upstairs so we could turn on the lights up there.
> So here, you do have to specify to leave all light fixtures.


I bought new fixtures for the bathroom, when DH took the old out it was wired to an extension cord, everything is haywire in this house. I will have to get a certified in, but in the meantime I am using only the upper ceiling lamp, and lord knows how that's wired! :sm16:


----------



## Islander

Off to outside to get my hands dirty now, supposed to be the hottest day of the week! xxxxx


----------



## linkan

Mav your crochet is phenomenal as always !


----------



## linkan

Thanks for the hugs and all the kind words gals. I feel better having confided in you all. Xoxoxo


----------



## PurpleFi

Islander said:


> Off to outside to get my hands dirty now, supposed to be the hottest day of the week! xxxxx


It not hot here, that was last week xx


----------



## linkan

I've considered purple hair.. I like the ombre purple look. I'm just to cheap to do it lol ! I don't even get my hair cut but once every few years ????

I'd much rather buy yarn ????????


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> You're evil June! :sm09: :sm23: :sm24: If it were me I'd leave messages on those windows....like "welcome home!" xoxoxox


Moi?

That was part of a story I heard where a couple split up, not at all amicably. The wife got the house so the husband, before he left, put a prawn inside the metal curtain pole. After a few weeks, the smell was unbearable and in desperation, the wife moved out and let the husband have the house. She wanted to leave him nothing, so she took everything, including the curtain pole (and probably the light bulbs!) with her to her new house, which strangely, she found also had the same awful smell.........!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## linkan

London Girl said:


> Moi?
> 
> That was part of a story I heard where a couple split up, not at all amicably. The wife got the house so the husband, before he left, put a prawn inside the metal curtain pole. After a few weeks, the smell was unbearable and in desperation, the wife moved out and let the husband have the house. She wanted to leave him nothing, so she took everything, including the curtain pole (and probably the light bulbs!) with her to her new house, which strangely, she found also had the same awful smell.........!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


I didn't say it, but i was thinking a nice fish head tucked away somewhere... I think i saw it on a cartoon once where it was put in the air conditioner or the chimney.


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> I didn't say it, but i was thinking a nice fish head tucked away somewhere... I think i saw it on a cartoon once where it was put in the air conditioner or the chimney.


E-e-ew!!! That's nasty! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## linkan

Oh my I've not seen Josephine's mini me's in a long time Mav ! ???? fond memories those.


----------



## linkan

London Girl said:


> E-e-ew!!! That's nasty! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


Sometimes my brain gets a little wicked lol????teeheehee


----------



## binkbrice

Islander said:


> Hope your Dr is monitoring you. xoxo


Ummm yeah we'll go with that :sm16:


----------



## linkan

binkbrice said:


> Ummm yeah we'll go with that :sm16:


I don't take mine either...makes me cough constantly. And that makes me pee a little. Soooooo . yup


----------



## Miss Pam

linkan said:


> Thanks for the hugs and all the kind words gals. I feel better having confided in you all. Xoxoxo


That's what we're here for!!! xxxooo


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> I don't take mine either...makes me cough constantly. And that makes me pee a little. Soooooo . yup


You have to weigh up what you prefer, I guess!!! xxxx


----------



## LondonChris

PurpleFi said:


> This is the bike so far. Got to cover the spokes and finish off the back wheel.


Looks great!


----------



## PurpleFi

LondonChris said:


> Looks great!


Thanks Chris. How are you xx


----------



## LondonChris

I have been lost! I could not find you, thanks to Jinx who found me & put me on the right path. I’ve had a busy week, had DD up here as she can hardly walk on her leg. She’s now wearing one of those boots, the boys say she turning into a robot! 
Tonight DD has gone back to our Choir, she’s not been since February, she was very pleased to be going back & having some time for her. That means that they are all staying here, camping in our sitting room! At the moment I’m on the sofa with 2little boys asleep on me, I can’t lift them so awaiting their mum to get home, otherwise I’m here to morning! Got my new glasses today, very different!


----------



## linkan

Miss Pam said:


> That's what we're here for!!! xxxooo


Thanks Pam ???? i appreciate every one of you.


----------



## linkan

LondonChris said:


> I have been lost! I could not find you, thanks to Jinx who found me & put me on the right path. I've had a busy week, had DD up here as she can hardly walk on her leg. She's now wearing one of those boots, the boys say she turning into a robot!
> Tonight DD has gone back to our Choir, she's not been since February, she was very pleased to be going back & having some time for her. That means that they are all staying here, camping in our sitting room! At the moment I'm on the sofa with 2little boys asleep on me, I can't lift them so awaiting their mum to get home, otherwise I'm here to morning! Got my new glasses today, very different!


Glad she found you !


----------



## Xiang

Hello all, I was just making my lunch, and put some beetroot on my chicken schnitzel; and I found myself wondering if beetroot is a food item that is usedas a salad, a hot vegetable, or not at all. This has come about, because I found that it isn't available at Mcdonald's or Hungry Jacks; unless they are having an "Australian" burger as a special. I love beetroot on hamburgers, so I don't get the fast food ones, if I don't feel like making my own, then I will go to the best place to get them from ....... a Service Station, the ones that cater to long distance travellers, have great kitchens and know how to use them!


----------



## Islander

Xiang said:


> Hello all, I was just making my lunch, and put some beetroot on my chicken schnitzel; and I found myself wondering if beetroot is a food item that is usedas a salad, a hot vegetable, or not at all. This has come about, because I found that it isn't available at Mcdonald's or Hungry Jacks; unless they are having an "Australian" burger as a special. I love beetroot on hamburgers, so I don't get the fast food ones, if I don't feel like making my own, then I will go to the best place to get them from ....... a Service Station, the ones that cater to long distance travellers, have great kitchens and know how to use them!


mmmmm!...beetroot! xxx


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Been back to read your other posts. He's at the end of the line now and must cough up some money on Friday or else. They say revenge is a dish served cold, so we are lining up the problems for him. Barely any logs left, gas will be in short supply, grass desperately needs cutting, all tradesmen's addresses will be missing as will our forwarding address. That's what we've got lined up so far, plenty of time to think of more things. xx


Well by the time you read this, it will be Friday, and I hope you have lined up plentyof revenge dishes, to keep him busy for quite a while; I also hope the funds are in yiur account when you check! xoxoxo


----------



## Islander

Our dogwoods are out, filling the whole back mountain.. they are lovely.


----------



## Islander

And my gifted daffs from the sisters are exquisite!


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> My dd1 is trying to put me in a dirt nap though.
> I haven't brought it up but she has just gone nuts.
> She is engaged again ! To a guy she dated at 15. Her first love.
> They got a marriage license but haven't actually done the deed yet. Although she is posting on Facebook that she is married.
> We DO NOT APPROVE of the guy at all!!
> He has a violent history. In and out of jail.. Drugs... He's supposedly been clean for two years according to her. But she just keeps rushing headlong into these relationships. It's terrible. I had hoped she would come around.she and he are staying with one of her friends for a month which means they quit their jobs..i don't get how they think they are going to survive. He will not be living here that's for sure.
> I haven't talked about it with y'all because i just couldn't yet.
> I swear the kids just can't both be doing well at the same time.


I hope it all works out for the best! Unfortunately we can't make them see their errors, until they decide that they are with the wrong person, we just have to be there to pick up the pieces! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Thanks dear! have just found out that the meds I take to lower cholesterol can push your blood sugar up!! They can also make you gain weight!!:sm16: xxx


I refuse to take any medication that has a documented side effect of weight gain, I put that on easily enough without my medications helping me! DH changed his eating habits, to lower his cholesterol, before he ould consent to take medications! He was successful with his decrease in weight, so no cholesterol medication in this house hold!


----------



## lifeline

Islander said:


> Our dogwoods are out, filling the whole back mountain.. they are lovely.


Beautiful, I especially like that top picture


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Moi?
> 
> That was part of a story I heard where a couple split up, not at all amicably. The wife got the house so the husband, before he left, put a prawn inside the metal curtain pole. After a few weeks, the smell was unbearable and in desperation, the wife moved out and let the husband have the house. She wanted to leave him nothing, so she took everything, including the curtain pole (and probably the light bulbs!) with her to her new house, which strangely, she found also had the same awful smell.........!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


I think that was a film, a few years back :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> Our dogwoods are out, filling the whole back mountain.. they are lovely.


They are pretty, are they perfumed as well?


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> And my gifted daffs from the sisters are exquisite!


I love daffodils, but it is pointless growing exotics here, because as soon as summer hits, they all die; unless the exotics are from a region with a similar climate!????


----------



## PurpleFi

Islander said:


> Our dogwoods are out, filling the whole back mountain.. they are lovely.


They look beautiful xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Islander said:


> And my gifted daffs from the sisters are exquisite!


Aren't they just. So glad they came up xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> Our dogwoods are out, filling the whole back mountain.. they are lovely.


Very pretty, our blossom is at last beginning to come out and the trees are starting to green up, maybe Spring is getting here at last. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a cold, very wet Wales (bring your waterwings Josephine). Today should be the day we exchange contracts but I'm sure he will find a way to stretch it over the weekend. Probably off shopping this morning, it's a bit difficult when you don't know how long you are shopping for but at least I get dinner out, then home and knitting. I think I might go to Wonderwool tomorrow if nothing has happened and console myself with buying lots of yarn, I know, more to pack but who cares I've got the urge. Will ring you if I turn up tomorrow Josephine. Have a good day it'll soon be the weekend. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a cold, very wet Wales (bring your waterwings Josephine). Today should be the day we exchange contracts but I'm sure he will find a way to stretch it over the weekend. Probably off shopping this morning, it's a bit difficult when you don't know how long you are shopping for but at least I get dinner out, then home and knitting. I think I might go to Wonderwool tomorrow if nothing has happened and console myself with buying lots of yarn, I know, more to pack but who cares I've got the urge. Will ring you if I turn up tomorrow Josephine. Have a good day it'll soon be the weekend. xx


Everything crossed and more. Hope it goes ok today. Great if you make it to Wonderwool. I will have my phone on. Waterwings and wellies at the ready!!! xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a cold, grey and wet Surrey. Bags all packed including plenty of the red stuff. Leaving about 10.30. I shall report back in if and when I get a signal.

Have a good week end everyone. Back home sometime Monday. xx


----------



## LondonChris

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a cold, very wet Wales (bring your waterwings Josephine). Today should be the day we exchange contracts but I'm sure he will find a way to stretch it over the weekend. Probably off shopping this morning, it's a bit difficult when you don't know how long you are shopping for but at least I get dinner out, then home and knitting. I think I might go to Wonderwool tomorrow if nothing has happened and console myself with buying lots of yarn, I know, more to pack but who cares I've got the urge. Will ring you if I turn up tomorrow Josephine. Have a good day it'll soon be the weekend. xx


I think you deserve a trip to Wonderwool, you have been through so much, make sure you get something for YOU!


----------



## LondonChris

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a cold, grey and wet Surrey. Bags all packed including plenty of the red stuff. Leaving about 10.30. I shall report back in if and when I get a signal.
> 
> Have a good week end everyone. Back home sometime Monday. xx


Have a great time! Don't worry about any felting wool for me, we seem to have loads I. The family now!


----------



## LondonChris

BEAUTIFUL !


----------



## LondonChris

Islander said:


> And my gifted daffs from the sisters are exquisite!


BEAUTIFUL


----------



## LondonChris

linkan said:


> Glad she found you !


Thanks, so am I would hate to loose you all.
I am so sorry to hear about your problems, kids! Hope it can be resolved to you satisfaction, but of course she knows best. We are all having a horrible time because of my SIL's departure, he seems to be the only one enjoying life on his own.


----------



## LondonChris

Islander said:


> Our dogwoods are out, filling the whole back mountain.. they are lovely.


Is Dogwood a national plant, I think I read about it I think. It's very beautiful.


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:12 am EST and 0'C (32'F). Sunny but clouding over this afternoon. We have SNOW in the forecast on the weekend. I'm glad that I didn't take my winter tires off.
Knit Night was fun. They are a very giggly group.
I ended up knitting 1 row on my Railings shawl 3 times as I dithered about whether I had enough yarn in that colour or not. I think now that I will be able to finish the section and have a yard or two to spare.
I just heard Louis Arthur Charles for the new prince. I don't think Louis was even on the radar over here.
And it's FRIDAY????????‍♀????️????❤


----------



## LondonChris

Morning all from a very damp & miserable London, I want the sun back.
I haven’t any plans for today unless it’s sitting down, my legs seem to have packed up, I’m having a PPS day. DD & O are here in the messy camping ground which was once our sitting room, totally given up now. She is in so much pain with her leg, will be glad when she goes to the hospital next week. 
I think I’m going to start making my bunting, having a party next month for my Big birthday, that might me happier, I can make my own mess then! Moaning over, sorry! Love you all. Xx


----------



## nitz8catz

LondonChris said:


> Morning all from a very damp & miserable London, I want the sun back.
> I haven't any plans for today unless it's sitting down, my legs seem to have packed up, I'm having a PPS day. DD & O are here in the messy camping ground which was once our sitting room, totally given up now. She is in so much pain with her leg, will be glad when she goes to the hospital next week.
> I think I'm going to start making my bunting, having a party next month for my Big birthday, that might me happier, I can make my own mess then! Moaning over, sorry! Love you all. Xx


We had a campground in our living room long ago. Go all the way. Have smores and hot dogs and beans. Sing camp songs. Enjoy your sitting time.
The sun will come out again soon.


----------



## nitz8catz

LondonChris said:


> Is Dogwood a national plant, I think I read about it I think. It's very beautiful.


Our Eastern Dogwood is listed as a species at risk. So many have been ripped out around here. We have one in our back yard but it doesn't do well in shade.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a cold, grey and wet Surrey. Bags all packed including plenty of the red stuff. Leaving about 10.30. I shall report back in if and when I get a signal.
> 
> Have a good week end everyone. Back home sometime Monday. xx


Have fun at Wonderwool and squish some wool for all of us.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a cold, very wet Wales (bring your waterwings Josephine). Today should be the day we exchange contracts but I'm sure he will find a way to stretch it over the weekend. Probably off shopping this morning, it's a bit difficult when you don't know how long you are shopping for but at least I get dinner out, then home and knitting. I think I might go to Wonderwool tomorrow if nothing has happened and console myself with buying lots of yarn, I know, more to pack but who cares I've got the urge. Will ring you if I turn up tomorrow Josephine. Have a good day it'll soon be the weekend. xx


I think Wonderwool (and Josephine's company) will be just the distraction that you need.
Fingers crossed that all goes well today.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Very pretty, our blossom is at last beginning to come out and the trees are starting to green up, maybe Spring is getting here at last. xx


Everything here is still in bud. I think it's all going to wait until after this weekend.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> I love daffodils, but it is pointless growing exotics here, because as soon as summer hits, they all die; unless the exotics are from a region with a similar climate!????


Exotic cactii??


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> And my gifted daffs from the sisters are exquisite!


They're beautiful. I'm glad that they were elk-proof.


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> Our dogwoods are out, filling the whole back mountain.. they are lovely.


Those look like our Eastern flowering dogwood that are quickly disappearing here. We also have the red bark Dogwoods.Same flowers.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> Hello all, I was just making my lunch, and put some beetroot on my chicken schnitzel; and I found myself wondering if beetroot is a food item that is usedas a salad, a hot vegetable, or not at all. This has come about, because I found that it isn't available at Mcdonald's or Hungry Jacks; unless they are having an "Australian" burger as a special. I love beetroot on hamburgers, so I don't get the fast food ones, if I don't feel like making my own, then I will go to the best place to get them from ....... a Service Station, the ones that cater to long distance travellers, have great kitchens and know how to use them!


I have a beetroot tea. It's a lovely colour and has lots of spices in it.
I'm weird in this house. I like pickled turnip and sourkraut on my hamburgers. I usually end up with a wet bun.
My favourite burger is a home-made one that we call "meaty things". It's made with equal parts of ground out beef and portobello mushrooms, covered with mozzarella cheese.


----------



## nitz8catz

LondonChris said:


> I have been lost! I could not find you, thanks to Jinx who found me & put me on the right path. I've had a busy week, had DD up here as she can hardly walk on her leg. She's now wearing one of those boots, the boys say she turning into a robot!
> Tonight DD has gone back to our Choir, she's not been since February, she was very pleased to be going back & having some time for her. That means that they are all staying here, camping in our sitting room! At the moment I'm on the sofa with 2little boys asleep on me, I can't lift them so awaiting their mum to get home, otherwise I'm here to morning! Got my new glasses today, very different!


I'm glad that Jinx found you and led you back to us.
I hope that your DD heals quickly.


----------



## LondonChris

nitz8catz said:


> We had a campground in our living room long ago. Go all the way. Have smores and hot dogs and beans. Sing camp songs. Enjoy your sitting time.
> The sun will come out again soon.


The boys are loving it! I got told we need popcorn tonight. Think I might go & stay at their house! :sm01: :sm01: :sm01:


----------



## LondonChris

nitz8catz said:


> I'm glad that Jinx found you and led you back to us.
> I hope that your DD heals quickly.


Thank you so much, you have made me smile.


----------



## nitz8catz

linkan said:


> I didn't say it, but i was thinking a nice fish head tucked away somewhere... I think i saw it on a cartoon once where it was put in the air conditioner or the chimney.


One of my old neighbours had a husband that fooled around on her but wouldn't move out. She got some poison ivy and rubbed it all over his underwear drawer when he was away with his "girlfriend". Both the husband and girlfriend ended up going to the doctor with a "mysterious" rash in their private parts. He moved out after that.
I think that is the ultimate "get-even" trick.


----------



## nitz8catz

linkan said:


> Mav your crochet is phenomenal as always !


Thank you. I've wanted to do a crochet shawl for some time after watching my DD pump them and blankets out every week. She has a pile now.
And thank you for leading me back to my crochet. Your left handed crochet videos are forever in my bookmarks.


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> Off to outside to get my hands dirty now, supposed to be the hottest day of the week! xxxxx


Enjoy playing in the gardens,.


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> I bought new fixtures for the bathroom, when DH took the old out it was wired to an extension cord, everything is haywire in this house. I will have to get a certified in, but in the meantime I am using only the upper ceiling lamp, and lord knows how that's wired! :sm16:


Wow.
We were adding a new server in the computer room at work and we found one of the power bars that was supposed to power a bunch of servers was plugged into an extension cord under the floor!!!!!
They had electricians in to check and re-wire everything after that.
This house is pretty good, except for the windowed extension in the kitchen. Apparently it was wired to "an old standard". A whole bunch of black wires and only ONE white neutral return wire. That kept the electrician busy for an afternoon. I also have one wire that is terminated inside a wall of the kitchen behind our cabinets. But it is secured and capped so it's fine so long as we don't have to move the kitchen cabinets again.


----------



## nitz8catz

Grandfather clock is telling me its time to go again.
Everyone have a great day.
Happy Friday.


----------



## nitz8catz

LondonChris said:


> The boys are loving it! I got told we need popcorn tonight. Think I might go & stay at their house! :sm01: :sm01: :sm01:


Yes, yes. That sounds like fun.


----------



## LondonChris

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:12 am EST and 0'C (32'F). Sunny but clouding over this afternoon. We have SNOW in the forecast on the weekend. I'm glad that I didn't take my winter tires off.
> Knit Night was fun. They are a very giggly group.
> I ended up knitting 1 row on my Railings shawl 3 times as I dithered about whether I had enough yarn in that colour or not. I think now that I will be able to finish the section and have a yard or two to spare.
> I just heard Louis Arthur Charles for the new prince. I don't think Louis was even on the radar over here.
> And it's FRIDAY????????‍♀????️????❤


Prince George also has Louis in his name. Louis Montbatton was a very influential uncle of Prince Phillip also a cousin of the Queen. He was much loved by many. He was killed in an attack by the IRA in a bombing attack.


----------



## Miss Pam

Good morning from a bit cooler Pacific Northwest. We were up to 81F here yesterday and supposed to be back down to 61F today. Rain is supposed to be moving in by this evening. I'm off for a knit and chat meet-up with a couple of friends this morning. I hope all is going well with everyone. Love you all lots! xxxooo


----------



## jinx

Miss Pam said:


> Good morning from a bit cooler Pacific Northwest. We were up to 81F here yesterday and supposed to be back down to 61F today. Rain is supposed to be moving in by this evening. I'm off for a knit and chat meet-up with a couple of friends this morning. I hope all is going well with everyone. Love you all lots! xxxooo


Morning. You are so lucky. We are down in the 40's with snow in the forecast. Big big sigh. :sm25: :sm25:


----------



## PurpleFi

Arrived safely in Wales. Our cottage is a converted chapel and my bedroom has a stained glass window. And.......IT'S NOT RAINING xxxxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Arrived safely in Wales. Our cottage is a converted chapel and my bedroom has a stained glass window. And.......IT'S NOT RAINING xxxxxx


Croeso. You must have brought some fine weather with you, it's poured with rain all morning but I think it has just about stopped here as well. xx


----------



## Islander

Xiang said:


> They are pretty, are they perfumed as well?


No I don't think they have a smell.


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a cold, very wet Wales (bring your waterwings Josephine). Today should be the day we exchange contracts but I'm sure he will find a way to stretch it over the weekend. Probably off shopping this morning, it's a bit difficult when you don't know how long you are shopping for but at least I get dinner out, then home and knitting. I think I might go to Wonderwool tomorrow if nothing has happened and console myself with buying lots of yarn, I know, more to pack but who cares I've got the urge. Will ring you if I turn up tomorrow Josephine. Have a good day it'll soon be the weekend. xx


We will exchange our nice weather for cold and wet starting tomorrow. I hope you find lots of yarn to make you happy Jacky. xoxo


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:12 am EST and 0'C (32'F). Sunny but clouding over this afternoon. We have SNOW in the forecast on the weekend. I'm glad that I didn't take my winter tires off.
> Knit Night was fun. They are a very giggly group.
> I ended up knitting 1 row on my Railings shawl 3 times as I dithered about whether I had enough yarn in that colour or not. I think now that I will be able to finish the section and have a yard or two to spare.
> I just heard Louis Arthur Charles for the new prince. I don't think Louis was even on the radar over here.
> And it's FRIDAY????????‍♀????️????❤


I had guessed Philip Charles. Why do they have to pick these old king names?


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> Those look like our Eastern flowering dogwood that are quickly disappearing here. We also have the red bark Dogwoods.Same flowers.


These red barks are gorgeous, I bet they would do well here, protected of course from you know who...xxx


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> I have a beetroot tea. It's a lovely colour and has lots of spices in it.
> I'm weird in this house. I like pickled turnip and sourkraut on my hamburgers. I usually end up with a wet bun.
> My favourite burger is a home-made one that we call "meaty things". It's made with equal parts of ground out beef and portobello mushrooms, covered with mozzarella cheese.


That's my kind of burger! um um!!!


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> Wow.
> We were adding a new server in the computer room at work and we found one of the power bars that was supposed to power a bunch of servers was plugged into an extension cord under the floor!!!!!
> They had electricians in to check and re-wire everything after that.
> This house is pretty good, except for the windowed extension in the kitchen. Apparently it was wired to "an old standard". A whole bunch of black wires and only ONE white neutral return wire. That kept the electrician busy for an afternoon. I also have one wire that is terminated inside a wall of the kitchen behind our cabinets. But it is secured and capped so it's fine so long as we don't have to move the kitchen cabinets again.


I had a 200 amp box installed a few years ago as an upgrade, the main wiring is going to be a major as they have to go into plaster and lath walls. Some areas are still knob and tube. Going to have to be a person with heavy pockets that takes this house over.


----------



## Islander

LondonChris said:


> Prince George also has Louis in his name. Louis Montbatton was a very influential uncle of Prince Phillip also a cousin of the Queen. He was much loved by many. He was killed in an attack by the IRA in a bombing attack.


Well then that is an honour to be named Louis. xxx


----------



## RookieRetiree

PurpleFi said:


> Arrived safely in Wales. Our cottage is a converted chapel and my bedroom has a stained glass window. And.......IT'S NOT RAINING xxxxxx


Wonderful.


----------



## Islander

Miss Pam said:


> Good morning from a bit cooler Pacific Northwest. We were up to 81F here yesterday and supposed to be back down to 61F today. Rain is supposed to be moving in by this evening. I'm off for a knit and chat meet-up with a couple of friends this morning. I hope all is going well with everyone. Love you all lots! xxxooo


We're going back to the 50's next week...it's always colder here by the water. I planted lots of seeds and now the rain can do it's work. Happy knitting to you! xxx


----------



## Islander

jinx said:


> Morning. You are so lucky. We are down in the 40's with snow in the forecast. Big big sigh. :sm25: :sm25:


Sharing a big sigh with you Jinx. xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> We will exchange our nice weather for cold and wet starting tomorrow. I hope you find lots of yarn to make you happy Jacky. xoxo


Intend to go mad tomorrow. Guess what, he still hasn't signed so am really p****d off and we have put the house back on the market. Have told the estate agent to tell him what is happening and the price is about to go up if he still wants it if he doesn't pull his finger out. So Wonderwool here I come. xx


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> Intend to go mad tomorrow. Guess what, he still hasn't signed so am really p****d off and we have put the house back on the market. Have told the estate agent to tell him what is happening and the price is about to go up if he still wants it if he doesn't pull his finger out. So Wonderwool here I come. xx


I really don't know how you're keeping it together, there has to be some good come out of the $%^#Z you've put up with. There should be a penalty for the all work that has been done by you and the solicitors that he's abused. You take it out on yarn, that is a healthy solution. ❤ xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> Hello all, I was just making my lunch, and put some beetroot on my chicken schnitzel; and I found myself wondering if beetroot is a food item that is usedas a salad, a hot vegetable, or not at all. This has come about, because I found that it isn't available at Mcdonald's or Hungry Jacks; unless they are having an "Australian" burger as a special. I love beetroot on hamburgers, so I don't get the fast food ones, if I don't feel like making my own, then I will go to the best place to get them from ....... a Service Station, the ones that cater to long distance travellers, have great kitchens and know how to use them!


Bleurghhhh, beetroot! :sm14: It takes all kinds, I guess!! :sm23: xxx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Our dogwoods are out, filling the whole back mountain.. they are lovely.


Beautiful, thanks for sharing, Trish!! xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Intend to go mad tomorrow. Guess what, he still hasn't signed so am really p****d off and we have put the house back on the market. Have told the estate agent to tell him what is happening and the price is about to go up if he still wants it if he doesn't pull his finger out. So Wonderwool here I come. xx


So sorry. See you tomorrow. Xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Bleurghhhh, beetroot! :sm14: It takes all kinds, I guess!! :sm23: xxx


Love it. Its a superfood. Xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Bleurghhhh, beetroot! :sm14: It takes all kinds, I guess!! :sm23: xxx


Quite agree. xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> And my gifted daffs from the sisters are exquisite!


They grew up nicely!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> I refuse to take any medication that has a documented side effect of weight gain, I put that on easily enough without my medications helping me! DH changed his eating habits, to lower his cholesterol, before he ould consent to take medications! He was successful with his decrease in weight, so no cholesterol medication in this house hold!


I'm working on it!!


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a cold, very wet Wales (bring your waterwings Josephine). Today should be the day we exchange contracts but I'm sure he will find a way to stretch it over the weekend. Probably off shopping this morning, it's a bit difficult when you don't know how long you are shopping for but at least I get dinner out, then home and knitting. I think I might go to Wonderwool tomorrow if nothing has happened and console myself with buying lots of yarn, I know, more to pack but who cares I've got the urge. Will ring you if I turn up tomorrow Josephine. Have a good day it'll soon be the weekend. xx


Have a good time if you go, make us proud by buying as much yarn as you can carry!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Everything crossed and more. Hope it goes ok today. Great if you make it to Wonderwool. I will have my phone on. Waterwings and wellies at the ready!!! xx


You have a lovely time too and then come back and tell us all about it, Jacky will be too busy!!! xxxx


----------



## linkan

PurpleFi said:


> Arrived safely in Wales. Our cottage is a converted chapel and my bedroom has a stained glass window. And.......IT'S NOT RAINING xxxxxx


That sounds adorable! Pics please when you get a moment..enjoy your stay!


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:12 am EST and 0'C (32'F). Sunny but clouding over this afternoon. We have SNOW in the forecast on the weekend. I'm glad that I didn't take my winter tires off.
> Knit Night was fun. They are a very giggly group.
> I ended up knitting 1 row on my Railings shawl 3 times as I dithered about whether I had enough yarn in that colour or not. I think now that I will be able to finish the section and have a yard or two to spare.
> I just heard Louis Arthur Charles for the new prince. I don't think Louis was even on the radar over here.
> And it's FRIDAY????????‍♀????️????❤


Nor here!! I'm guessing it is to honour Lord Louis Mountbatten, the Queen and PrincePhilip's cousin, to whom Prince Charles was very close and who died when the IRA blew his fishing boat up.


----------



## linkan

nitz8catz said:


> Thank you. I've wanted to do a crochet shawl for some time after watching my DD pump them and blankets out every week. She has a pile now.
> And thank you for leading me back to my crochet. Your left handed crochet videos are forever in my bookmarks.


I'm glad your enjoying it. Thank goodness for youtube right ! 
I've always loved crochet, it's changed so much since i was a kid. 
Of all the new things I've learned to do the past few years knitting is still my favorite . After all... It lead me to all of you.????


----------



## London Girl

LondonChris said:


> Morning all from a very damp & miserable London, I want the sun back.
> I haven't any plans for today unless it's sitting down, my legs seem to have packed up, I'm having a PPS day. DD & O are here in the messy camping ground which was once our sitting room, totally given up now. She is in so much pain with her leg, will be glad when she goes to the hospital next week.
> I think I'm going to start making my bunting, having a party next month for my Big birthday, that might me happier, I can make my own mess then! Moaning over, sorry! Love you all. Xx


Sorry DD's leg is giving her such pain. Forgive me but I can't remember what is wrong with it. Give her gentle healing hugs from me!! xxx


----------



## linkan

Islander said:


> And my gifted daffs from the sisters are exquisite!


Beautiful flowers and great shots.


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> We had a campground in our living room long ago. Go all the way. Have smores and hot dogs and beans. Sing camp songs. Enjoy your sitting time.
> The sun will come out again soon.


....but maybe don't light a campfire in the middle of the living room floor!!! :sm06: :sm23: xxx


----------



## London Girl

LondonChris said:


> Prince George also has Louis in his name. Louis Montbatton was a very influential uncle of Prince Phillip also a cousin of the Queen. He was much loved by many. He was killed in an attack by the IRA in a bombing attack.


Oh, you got there before me, well done!! Do you know that was nearly 40 years ago and feels like yesterday?!! xxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Arrived safely in Wales. Our cottage is a converted chapel and my bedroom has a stained glass window. And.......IT'S NOT RAINING xxxxxx


Yay!! Hope that continues and you have a dry weekend - not wine-wise though!!
:sm23: :sm23:


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Intend to go mad tomorrow. Guess what, he still hasn't signed so am really p****d off and we have put the house back on the market. Have told the estate agent to tell him what is happening and the price is about to go up if he still wants it if he doesn't pull his finger out. So Wonderwool here I come. xx


Speechless!!! You go and enjoy yourself and forget all about him for a while! Josephine, if you see our Jacky, please give her a big hug from me!! xxxxx


----------



## grandma susan

home safe and sound from Whitby. will tell you about it tomorrow. Im just going to roll into bed. Have a great night, love you all my dear sisters,


----------



## LondonChris

Miss Pam said:


> Good morning from a bit cooler Pacific Northwest. We were up to 81F here yesterday and supposed to be back down to 61F today. Rain is supposed to be moving in by this evening. I'm off for a knit and chat meet-up with a couple of friends this morning. I hope all is going well with everyone. Love you all lots! xxxooo


Hope you had fun.


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Speechless!!! You go and enjoy yourself and forget all about him for a while! Josephine, if you see our Jacky, please give her a big hug from me!! xxxxx


I'm pretty speechless as well, only because I daren't open my mouth for the obscenities that might come out of it. Wish you were coming as well tomorrow, do you realise it's a year since you were here? xxxx


----------



## LondonChris

Barn-dweller said:


> Croeso. You must have brought some fine weather with you, it's poured with rain all morning but I think it has just about stopped here as well. xx


Hope the sun shines all day in Wales for both of you tomorrow, hope it does here. Tonight is very chilly & damp.


----------



## Miss Pam

jinx said:


> Morning. You are so lucky. We are down in the 40's with snow in the forecast. Big big sigh. :sm25: :sm25:


Can't believe you are still getting forecasts for snow! Come on spring!!! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Arrived safely in Wales. Our cottage is a converted chapel and my bedroom has a stained glass window. And.......IT'S NOT RAINING xxxxxx


That sounds like fun. Glad you got there safely and that it's not raining!!! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Intend to go mad tomorrow. Guess what, he still hasn't signed so am really p****d off and we have put the house back on the market. Have told the estate agent to tell him what is happening and the price is about to go up if he still wants it if he doesn't pull his finger out. So Wonderwool here I come. xx


Unbelievable!!!! I'm feeling your frustration and anger with this guy. Sending you many warm and comforting hugs!!! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

LondonChris said:


> Hope you had fun.


I did, thank you! :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Speechless!!! You go and enjoy yourself and forget all about him for a while! Josephine, if you see our Jacky, please give her a big hug from me!! xxxxx


Will do xx


----------



## binkbrice

Barny I am so sorry this guy has not played nice I hope you get a better offer quickly, what does this mean for your bungalow that you wanted?


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Exotic cactii??


Yes cacti work well, as do geranium & palegonium, and these have a wonderful aroma in my yard. ????????


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> I have a beetroot tea. It's a lovely colour and has lots of spices in it.
> I'm weird in this house. I like pickled turnip and sourkraut on my hamburgers. I usually end up with a wet bun.
> My favourite burger is a home-made one that we call "meaty things". It's made with equal parts of ground out beef and portobello mushrooms, covered with mozzarella cheese.


That burger sounds delicious, I love the portabello mushrooms, but turnips and saurkraut are definately not on my list of foods! My nfavourite burger consists of the bun, meat, beatrroot, egg, bacon, bbq sauce & mayo! No tomato, or lettuce! ????????


----------



## Xiang

LondonChris said:


> The boys are loving it! I got told we need popcorn tonight. Think I might go & stay at their house! :sm01: :sm01: :sm01:


I think I would have to do that! Have fun with the camping indoors ...... it gets easier, as the kids get older. ????


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> One of my old neighbours had a husband that fooled around on her but wouldn't move out. She got some poison ivy and rubbed it all over his underwear drawer when he was away with his "girlfriend". Both the husband and girlfriend ended up going to the doctor with a "mysterious" rash in their private parts. He moved out after that.
> I think that is the ultimate "get-even" trick.


I love it ....... I can only wish my ex had another woman, instead of what he did ....... I would have been in gaol, if I had gone through with what I wanted to do to him! Sanity reigned on that day, and I threw him away, and lived a better life! ????????????????


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Intend to go mad tomorrow. Guess what, he still hasn't signed so am really p****d off and we have put the house back on the market. Have told the estate agent to tell him what is happening and the price is about to go up if he still wants it if he doesn't pull his finger out. So Wonderwool here I come. xx


I have no words for this, but plenty of thoughts ...... Have a great time at Wonderwool. xoxoxo


----------



## linkan

So dd1 came today and took the rest of her things.
She is officially married. And they plan on moving to Florida where she is going to be a live in Nanny. He gets to go too only if he gets a job.
Ds told her she wasn't his sister and that he wouldn't be talking to her till she got her life right. 
I don't agree with that part and tried to convince him otherwise. He feels she uses and abuses us and it makes him a very angry person.
I've let her know we love her of course.. I made that clear when she first started this madness. And I'll always be here for her. 
I can't sleep for worrying about her.
She isn't leaving for another month or so. I hate the idea of her being so far away.
They are trying to get pregnant too.
That means my grand baby would be so So far away I'd never see them???? 
Oh my heart.


----------



## linkan

grandma susan said:


> home safe and sound from Whitby. will tell you about it tomorrow. Im just going to roll into bed. Have a great night, love you all my dear sisters,


Rest well love you xoxo


----------



## Barn-dweller

binkbrice said:


> Barny I am so sorry this guy has not played nice I hope you get a better offer quickly, what does this mean for your bungalow that you wanted?


If he doesn't sign the contract very soon it means I will have to suggest to the owner that they put it back on the market as it is not fair on them to keep them hanging around and the search will start again. xx :sm25: :sm25: :sm13:


----------



## Barn-dweller

Xiang said:


> I have no words for this, but plenty of thoughts ...... Have a great time at Wonderwool. xoxoxo


I bet your thoughts aren't as bad as mine. xx :sm15: :sm15:


----------



## Barn-dweller

linkan said:


> So dd1 came today and took the rest of her things.
> She is officially married. And they plan on moving to Florida where she is going to be a live in Nanny. He gets to go too only if he gets a job.
> Ds told her she wasn't his sister and that he wouldn't be talking to her till she got her life right.
> I don't agree with that part and tried to convince him otherwise. He feels she uses and abuses us and it makes him a very angry person.
> I've let her know we love her of course.. I made that clear when she first started this madness. And I'll always be here for her.
> I can't sleep for worrying about her.
> She isn't leaving for another month or so. I hate the idea of her being so far away.
> They are trying to get pregnant too.
> That means my grand baby would be so So far away I'd never see them????
> Oh my heart.


Just stick in there, it might work, miracles do happen sometimes. xx


----------



## lifeline

Barn-dweller said:


> If he doesn't sign the contract very soon it means I will have to suggest to the owner that they put it back on the market as it is not fair on them to keep them hanging around and the search will start again. xx :sm25: :sm25: :sm13:


Hoping something happens soon Jacky. 
Enjoy your day at Wonderwool.


----------



## Barn-dweller

lifeline said:


> Hoping something happens soon Jacky.
> Enjoy your day at Wonderwool.


I intend to spend, spend, spend. I've broken into my piggy bank and am armed and ready. One snag might be DH is coming with me. Hopefully he will get bored and go off for a walk round Builth for a while, then I will go mad. xx :sm15: :sm15:


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning from a cool but dry Wales. Off to Wonderwool in a while and hopefully catch up with Josephine. xx


----------



## lifeline

Barn-dweller said:


> I intend to spend, spend, spend. I've broken into my piggy bank and am armed and ready. One snag might be DH is coming with me. Hopefully he will get bored and go off for a walk round Builth for a while, then I will go mad. xx :sm15: :sm15:


When you get there say "thanks for driving me here,here's a tenner,go for coffee"


----------



## Barn-dweller

lifeline said:


> When you get there say "thanks for driving me here,here's a tenner,go for coffee"


I'll let him hang around for a while, he might put his hand in his pocket. xx :sm23:


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> I intend to spend, spend, spend. I've broken into my piggy bank and am armed and ready. One snag might be DH is coming with me. Hopefully he will get bored and go off for a walk round Builth for a while, then I will go mad. xx :sm15: :sm15:


See you later xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from Wales. Getting ready to go to Wonderwool and meet Jacky. Xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from Wales. Getting ready to go to Wonderwool and meet Jacky. Xx


Good morning, glad it's dry, what time are you going? xx


----------



## lifeline

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from Wales. Getting ready to go to Wonderwool and meet Jacky. Xx


Enjoy. John Arbon has pictures on Instagram of Wonderwool exclusives, you'll be in your element


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> home safe and sound from Whitby. will tell you about it tomorrow. Im just going to roll into bed. Have a great night, love you all my dear sisters,


Love you too Susan, hope you had a good time, I was with you in spirit!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> I'm pretty speechless as well, only because I daren't open my mouth for the obscenities that might come out of it. Wish you were coming as well tomorrow, do you realise it's a year since you were here? xxxx


I know!! How that year has flown, wonder what we'll all be doing this time next year?! Hope you are very well established in your perfect new home by then! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

LondonChris said:


> Hope the sun shines all day in Wales for both of you tomorrow, hope it does here. Tonight is very chilly & damp.


Very dull and drizzly here in London, 12'C is to be our max. Really need to do some house clean-up today, I've been doing too much gallivanting lately and have neglected it! :sm16: :sm14: :sm25: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> So dd1 came today and took the rest of her things.
> She is officially married. And they plan on moving to Florida where she is going to be a live in Nanny. He gets to go too only if he gets a job.
> Ds told her she wasn't his sister and that he wouldn't be talking to her till she got her life right.
> I don't agree with that part and tried to convince him otherwise. He feels she uses and abuses us and it makes him a very angry person.
> I've let her know we love her of course.. I made that clear when she first started this madness. And I'll always be here for her.
> I can't sleep for worrying about her.
> She isn't leaving for another month or so. I hate the idea of her being so far away.
> They are trying to get pregnant too.
> That means my grand baby would be so So far away I'd never see them????
> Oh my heart.


Oh honey,please try and hold on to the positive, it may all fall apart and you'll have her back before you know it, this all seems to have happened too quickly for it to last very long, let's hope the baby doesn't happen until she's back near you and with someone lovely. I understand DS's attitude, it's just instant reaction, I expect, hopefully, he'll get over it. Love you girl and sending you huge comforting cyber hugs! xxxxxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning, glad it's dry, what time are you going? xx


Hope you girls have a wonderful time at Wonderwool, I am with you both in spirit!! xxxx


----------



## jinx

I swear that man has a mental problem. Are you sure he has the money? I do not understand the way real estate transaction work in your little corner of the world, but this is maddening.


Barn-dweller said:


> Intend to go mad tomorrow. Guess what, he still hasn't signed so am really p****d off and we have put the house back on the market. Have told the estate agent to tell him what is happening and the price is about to go up if he still wants it if he doesn't pull his finger out. So Wonderwool here I come. xx


----------



## jinx

Miss Pam said:


> Can't believe you are still getting forecasts for snow! Come on spring!!! xxxooo


I did not look too closely but I do not see any snow on the ground this a.m. Might of had a bit in the overnight hours.


----------



## jinx

linkan said:


> So dd1 came today and took the rest of her things.
> She is officially married. And they plan on moving to Florida where she is going to be a live in Nanny. He gets to go too only if he gets a job.
> Ds told her she wasn't his sister and that he wouldn't be talking to her till she got her life right.
> I don't agree with that part and tried to convince him otherwise. He feels she uses and abuses us and it makes him a very angry person.
> I've let her know we love her of course.. I made that clear when she first started this madness. And I'll always be here for her.
> I can't sleep for worrying about her.
> She isn't leaving for another month or so. I hate the idea of her being so far away.
> They are trying to get pregnant too.
> That means my grand baby would be so So far away I'd never see them????
> Oh my heart.


You were wise to give her a soft place to land if/when things fall apart. Wishing you and her the best for the future.


----------



## Miss Pam

linkan said:


> So dd1 came today and took the rest of her things.
> She is officially married. And they plan on moving to Florida where she is going to be a live in Nanny. He gets to go too only if he gets a job.
> Ds told her she wasn't his sister and that he wouldn't be talking to her till she got her life right.
> I don't agree with that part and tried to convince him otherwise. He feels she uses and abuses us and it makes him a very angry person.
> I've let her know we love her of course.. I made that clear when she first started this madness. And I'll always be here for her.
> I can't sleep for worrying about her.
> She isn't leaving for another month or so. I hate the idea of her being so far away.
> They are trying to get pregnant too.
> That means my grand baby would be so So far away I'd never see them????
> Oh my heart.


My heart breaks for you, Angela! I'm so sorry you are having to deal with all of this. Will keep you all in my thoughts and prayers. Sending you many warm and comforting hugs! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> I intend to spend, spend, spend. I've broken into my piggy bank and am armed and ready. One snag might be DH is coming with me. Hopefully he will get bored and go off for a walk round Builth for a while, then I will go mad. xx :sm15: :sm15:


I hope you can relax and have a good time and that your DH disappears for at least a couple of hours so you can truly have some time to yourself there. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from a cool but dry Wales. Off to Wonderwool in a while and hopefully catch up with Josephine. xx


Big hugs to both of you! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

jinx said:


> I did not look too closely but I do not see any snow on the ground this a.m. Might of had a bit in the overnight hours.


Hopefully you don't have any snow. We've got rain back this morning for a few days. xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> I know!! How that year has flown, wonder what we'll all be doing this time next year?! Hope you are very well established in your perfect new home by then! xxxx


Unfortunately don't have an e-moji of a flying pig. xxxx :sm09:


----------



## Barn-dweller

Miss Pam said:


> I hope you can relax and have a good time and that your DH disappears for at least a couple of hours so you can truly have some time to yourself there. xxxooo


Yes lost him soon after we'd got in (after he'd paid), met up with Josephine straight away and we had a wander round together before she went back to her friends, perhaps a good job as she was a bad influence. Have got lots of yarn (will post a picture later), spent way too much but who cares. Quite a good day really, ignoring buyer problems, on the way home we met the gas tanker in our lane so we now have heat and hot water. And the sun is shining. Now collapsed in my chair after all the walking around. Met up with DH once at the show and sent him off to have dinner and then met up with him at the car where he was reading his paper. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

My Wonderwool haul. xx


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> My Wonderwool haul. xx


A great day and great purchases! :sm24: :sm24: Glad you now have heat and hot water. xxxooo


----------



## RookieRetiree

Barn-dweller said:


> My Wonderwool haul. xx


Beautiful.


----------



## jinx

You made a great haul. Job well done.


Barn-dweller said:


> My Wonderwool haul. xx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Unfortunately don't have an e-moji of a flying pig. xxxx :sm09:


Always happy to help!! :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> My Wonderwool haul. xx


Ooooh, you've got some yummy-looking yarn there hun!! xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Ooooh, you've got some yummy-looking yarn there hun!! xxxx


Yes, cost me a bomb but who cares. DH bought me the two blue skeins and the pattern. Wish you had been there too. xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Yes, cost me a bomb but who cares. DH bought me the two blue skeins and the pattern. Wish you had been there too. xxxx


A man who buys you yarn and patterns is not at all bad, I won't hear a word against him!! :sm23: xxxx


----------



## SaxonLady

Miss Pam said:


> I do, too, Jacky. The deal we thought we had on the rental house isn't going to happen, so .... :sm03:


after all this time!?


----------



## SaxonLady

truthandlight said:


> Good Morning from a sunny Western Washington USA. Nothing exciting to report from this corner of the globe...Just being retired and lazy now a days, except for my fingers knitting up a storm. The hubby has been pressure washing the outside of the house and rain gutters to keep the manufactured home park management happy.
> 
> Blessings to all you lovely ladies on here!!!


Hi there! Knitting up a storm is good, till the real weather gets better.


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> This is a photo of a house designed by the architect Lutchens in the 1910s. Its just round the corner from me...


Did he not like windows?


----------



## SaxonLady

binkbrice said:


> Woke this morning to find one of our kittens had died last night, it was the most curious one and it was always trying to find Michael ????


Are you insinuating that curiosity killed the cat? Any idea what did? That is so sad.


----------



## lifeline

Barn-dweller said:


> Yes lost him soon after we'd got in (after he'd paid), met up with Josephine straight away and we had a wander round together before she went back to her friends, perhaps a good job as she was a bad influence. Have got lots of yarn (will post a picture later), spent way too much but who cares. Quite a good day really, ignoring buyer problems, on the way home we met the gas tanker in our lane so we now have heat and hot water. And the sun is shining. Now collapsed in my chair after all the walking around. Met up with DH once at the show and sent him off to have dinner and then met up with him at the car where he was reading his paper. xx


A great day through and through :sm02:


----------



## lifeline

Barn-dweller said:


> My Wonderwool haul. xx


Oooooooohhhhhhh


----------



## SaxonLady

SaxonLady said:


> I just popped in to say Hi to my friends in a horribly busy week. I hope to catch up tomorrow but I have a meeting followed by collecting the twins from school for the evening.


I didn't make it back to you until now. I don't want another busy week like the last one. I'm exhausted.


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Been back to read your other posts. He's at the end of the line now and must cough up some money on Friday or else. They say revenge is a dish served cold, so we are lining up the problems for him. Barely any logs left, gas will be in short supply, grass desperately needs cutting, all tradesmen's addresses will be missing as will our forwarding address. That's what we've got lined up so far, plenty of time to think of more things. xx


Ship in the sheep!


----------



## SaxonLady

binkbrice said:


> It's eyes were matted but we had put medicine in them so I really don't know she was only 6 or 7 weeks old.


I hope it wasn't cat flu.


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> A man who buys you yarn and patterns is not at all bad, I won't hear a word against him!! :sm23: xxxx


I think he realises how near the edge I am, I could get away with almost anything at the moment, not that I would take advantage. xxxx :sm16: :sm16: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## SaxonLady

linkan said:


> My dd1 is trying to put me in a dirt nap though.
> I haven't brought it up but she has just gone nuts.
> She is engaged again ! To a guy she dated at 15. Her first love.
> They got a marriage license but haven't actually done the deed yet. Although she is posting on Facebook that she is married.
> We DO NOT APPROVE of the guy at all!!
> He has a violent history. In and out of jail.. Drugs... He's supposedly been clean for two years according to her. But she just keeps rushing headlong into these relationships. It's terrible. I had hoped she would come around.she and he are staying with one of her friends for a month which means they quit their jobs..i don't get how they think they are going to survive. He will not be living here that's for sure.
> I haven't talked about it with y'all because i just couldn't yet.
> I swear the kids just can't both be doing well at the same time.


I agree, There's always something with one of our many offspring.


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> Ship in the sheep!


Change the last letter of ship to a t and we've plenty of that around our garden already. xx :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## SaxonLady

jinx said:


> I thought the same thing.


Removing all the light fittings would be very ungentlemanly.


----------



## grandma susan

Hello girls, I've not gone to Stephens this weekend. He is going diving in the morning. We also have the Yorkshire bike race coming passed my house twice tomorrow and our roads are closed for four hours so I wouldn't be able to get home until after 4pm.

I went grocery shopping today and nearly got some yarn for someone but it was the wrong price.

I hope you had a great day purple and I hope that jacks has got something sorted out with the house. I'm going back to page 12 to catch up. See yawl soon.


----------



## SaxonLady

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:25 am EST and 4'C (39'F). It's cool and damp, but will get sunny this afternoon.
> Admin split up our old thread (and the thread before that). I guess he's back. I'm glad that I left room for him.
> There was a soggy moggy sitting on the back step waiting for some milk.
> I crochetted some more last night.


Pretty. I wish it had printed the true colour.


----------



## grandma susan

Islander said:


> She's one of the best Grandma Susan she is!


And you are one of my sisters forever. I love you


----------



## grandma susan

linkan said:


> My dd1 is trying to put me in a dirt nap though.
> I haven't brought it up but she has just gone nuts.
> She is engaged again ! To a guy she dated at 15. Her first love.
> They got a marriage license but haven't actually done the deed yet. Although she is posting on Facebook that she is married.
> We DO NOT APPROVE of the guy at all!!
> He has a violent history. In and out of jail.. Drugs... He's supposedly been clean for two years according to her. But she just keeps rushing headlong into these relationships. It's terrible. I had hoped she would come around.she and he are staying with one of her friends for a month which means they quit their jobs..i don't get how they think they are going to survive. He will not be living here that's for sure.
> I haven't talked about it with y'all because i just couldn't yet.
> I swear the kids just can't both be doing well at the same time.


My heart goes out for you Angela. You must be peeped off. I'm here if you need to unload.


----------



## Barn-dweller

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, I've not gone to Stephens this weekend. He is going diving in the morning. We also have the Yorkshire bike race coming passed my house twice tomorrow and our roads are closed for four hours so I wouldn't be able to get home until after 4pm.
> 
> I went grocery shopping today and nearly got some yarn for someone but it was the wrong price.
> 
> I hope you had a great day purple and I hope that jacks has got something sorted out with the house. I'm going back to page 12 to catch up. See yawl soon.


Nothing sorted out on the house, but did meet up with Josephine at Wonderwool and spent lots of money on lots of yarn. xx


----------



## grandma susan

nitz8catz said:


> When we moved into this house, the previous tenants had taken all the light fixtures upstairs, bulbs included, and twisted the wires together. Every time that I turned on the electricity the major breaker for the house would blow. We untwisted the wires and the major breaker kept blowing. We had to call our electrician friend in and the bad wiring ended up being behind the socket for the wired-in fire alarm, because, yes, they had taken that too. We spent the first couple of days in our new house buying light fixtures for the upstairs so we could turn on the lights up there.
> So here, you do have to specify to leave all light fixtures.


How do some folks think of these tricks. They must be crazy


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Yes lost him soon after we'd got in (after he'd paid), met up with Josephine straight away and we had a wander round together before she went back to her friends, perhaps a good job as she was a bad influence. Have got lots of yarn (will post a picture later), spent way too much but who cares. Quite a good day really, ignoring buyer problems, on the way home we met the gas tanker in our lane so we now have heat and hot water. And the sun is shining. Now collapsed in my chair after all the walking around. Met up with DH once at the show and sent him off to have dinner and then met up with him at the car where he was reading his paper. xx


That was just the day you needed. Well done.


----------



## grandma susan

PurpleFi said:


> It not hot here, that was last week xx


That was our summer????


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> My Wonderwool haul. xx


I'm drawling. That must have cheered you up at least a bit.


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> A man who buys you yarn and patterns is not at all bad, I won't hear a word against him!! :sm23: xxxx


an absolute gem!!!


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> That was just the day you needed. Well done.


Yes it was a great day, came home and had a nice hot bath in a warm bathroom and almost feel human again. xx :sm09:


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> I think he realises how near the edge I am, I could get away with almost anything at the moment, not that I would take advantage. xxxx :sm16: :sm16: :sm23: :sm23:


of course not; far too much of a lady!


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> I'm drawling. That must have cheered you up at least a bit.


Now to decide what to do with it all. xx :sm24:


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> an absolute gem!!!


or an easy get-out birthday present. xx :sm16:


----------



## SaxonLady

Now I've caught up I feel human again as well. I shall go and knit in my comfy chair if I don't fall asleep.


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> of course not; far too much of a lady!


Moi? :sm23:


----------



## grandma susan

Barn-dweller said:


> Intend to go mad tomorrow. Guess what, he still hasn't signed so am really p****d off and we have put the house back on the market. Have told the estate agent to tell him what is happening and the price is about to go up if he still wants it if he doesn't pull his finger out. So Wonderwool here I come. xx


I'm so sad for you. You have more patience than me. I'd have got rid of him ages ago. He's stalled for long enough. Hope his wheel falls off.


----------



## grandma susan

linkan said:


> So dd1 came today and took the rest of her things.
> She is officially married. And they plan on moving to Florida where she is going to be a live in Nanny. He gets to go too only if he gets a job.
> Ds told her she wasn't his sister and that he wouldn't be talking to her till she got her life right.
> I don't agree with that part and tried to convince him otherwise. He feels she uses and abuses us and it makes him a very angry person.
> I've let her know we love her of course.. I made that clear when she first started this madness. And I'll always be here for her.
> I can't sleep for worrying about her.
> She isn't leaving for another month or so. I hate the idea of her being so far away.
> They are trying to get pregnant too.
> That means my grand baby would be so So far away I'd never see them????
> Oh my heart.


I feel your hurt. I wish I could hug you. Love you xxx


----------



## LondonChris

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from a cool but dry Wales. Off to Wonderwool in a while and hopefully catch up with Josephine. xx


Have a good day & spendup, you deserve it! I'm spechless about that man.


----------



## LondonChris

linkan said:


> So dd1 came today and took the rest of her things.
> She is officially married. And they plan on moving to Florida where she is going to be a live in Nanny. He gets to go too only if he gets a job.
> Ds told her she wasn't his sister and that he wouldn't be talking to her till she got her life right.
> I don't agree with that part and tried to convince him otherwise. He feels she uses and abuses us and it makes him a very angry person.
> I've let her know we love her of course.. I made that clear when she first started this madness. And I'll always be here for her.
> I can't sleep for worrying about her.
> She isn't leaving for another month or so. I hate the idea of her being so far away.
> They are trying to get pregnant too.
> That means my grand baby would be so So far away I'd never see them????
> Oh my heart.


All I can do is send you lots of hugs & hope all worries turn out not as bad as you think they will. I can imagine your DS is understandably so cross with his sister for hurting you so much. All my love ve xx


----------



## LondonChris

Barn-dweller said:


> My Wonderwool haul. xx


Lovely, beautiful colours, hope you are going to make something for you?


----------



## LondonChris

It’s very late! Still camping here. We took them all out this afternoon & then some dinner, made a good change. My DD is so down, worrying about the boys, her leg & now wondering if her DH will turn up tomorrow to see the boys. He is living in Surrey now, not far away. He told her he might come after dinner tomorrow to see the boys, first time in 5 weeks. Shame he couldn’t have come & taken them out to dinner, she hasn’t got hardly any money, thank God we can afford to help her until all her money has been sorted out. I would love to get him in my house to tell him what I think. I can’t believe somebody can change in such a short time. Rant over, I’ve got the baby to sleep, I’m off to bed to read my book. Love to you from Fed Up Chris....????????????????????


----------



## Miss Pam

SaxonLady said:


> after all this time!?


Yes. :sm13: xxxooo


----------



## run4fittness

Islander said:


> Our dogwoods are out, filling the whole back mountain.. they are lovely.


These are beautiful, Trish. :sm24:


----------



## binkbrice

Barn-dweller said:


> My Wonderwool haul. xx


What a great haul!


----------



## binkbrice

SaxonLady said:


> Are you insinuating that curiosity killed the cat? Any idea what did? That is so sad.


I didn't even think of that...no I don't know what happened we were treating it's eyes but I guess something else was wrong with it!


----------



## binkbrice

Barn-dweller said:


> Now to decide what to do with it all. xx :sm24:


Knit it :sm16: :sm06: :sm16:


----------



## linkan

SaxonLady said:


> Are you insinuating that curiosity killed the cat? Any idea what did? That is so sad.


Dear God i love you!!!!!


----------



## linkan

I've caught up and i have terrible news.
DS was going to be grilling for the guys in the home that he looks after. And was very badly burned. His entire right hand 2nd degree is what they told us.
He called me crying from the ER so i rushed over and he put his head on my chest like when he was a wee one. It broke my heart. We've just gotten settled at home now but, he'll have to go to a hand surgeon first thing Monday.
I've got a picture if y'all want to see how bad it is. I didn't post it just in case it was to much for anyone.


----------



## Islander

linkan said:


> I've caught up and i have terrible news.
> DS was going to be grilling for the guys in the home that he looks after. And was very badly burned. His entire right hand 2nd degree is what they told us.
> He called me crying from the ER so i rushed over and he put his head on my chest like when he was a wee one. It broke my heart. We've just gotten settled at home now but, he'll have to go to a hand surgeon first thing Monday.
> I've got a picture if y'all want to see how bad it is. I didn't post it just in case it was to much for anyone.


What a lot you have on your plate, sending healing thoughts and hoping your DS has been given something to help with the burn pain to keep him comfortable. You're a good mom. xoxo


----------



## Islander

LondonChris said:


> It's very late! Still camping here. We took them all out this afternoon & then some dinner, made a good change. My DD is so down, worrying about the boys, her leg & now wondering if her DH will turn up tomorrow to see the boys. He is living in Surrey now, not far away. He told her he might come after dinner tomorrow to see the boys, first time in 5 weeks. Shame he couldn't have come & taken them out to dinner, she hasn't got hardly any money, thank God we can afford to help her until all her money has been sorted out. I would love to get him in my house to tell him what I think. I can't believe somebody can change in such a short time. Rant over, I've got the baby to sleep, I'm off to bed to read my book. Love to you from Fed Up Chris....????????????????????


Hoping tomorrow will be a better day for all, sending love. xoxox


----------



## Islander

run4fittness said:


> These are beautiful, Trish. :sm24:


Thank you Janetlee, you're always so kind! No dogwoods your way?


----------



## Islander

grandma susan said:


> And you are one of my sisters forever. I love you


Ditto ❤


----------



## Islander

SaxonLady said:


> I didn't make it back to you until now. I don't want another busy week like the last one. I'm exhausted.


You need some me time now...xoxox


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> I think he realises how near the edge I am, I could get away with almost anything at the moment, not that I would take advantage. xxxx :sm16: :sm16: :sm23: :sm23:


I admire how well you've contained yourself. xoxo


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> My Wonderwool haul. xx


 :sm06: And which yarn will you pick first Jacky?


----------



## Islander

Laptop is back and I've only had it one day before locking myself out by changing a login password and forgetting it. Apple is calling me in the morning, I really am a dumb a** xoxox


----------



## lifeline

Islander said:


> Laptop is back and I've only had it one day before locking myself out by changing a login password and forgetting it. Apple is calling me in the morning, I really am a dumb a** xoxox


Oh no!


----------



## lifeline

linkan said:


> I've caught up and i have terrible news.
> DS was going to be grilling for the guys in the home that he looks after. And was very badly burned. His entire right hand 2nd degree is what they told us.
> He called me crying from the ER so i rushed over and he put his head on my chest like when he was a wee one. It broke my heart. We've just gotten settled at home now but, he'll have to go to a hand surgeon first thing Monday.
> I've got a picture if y'all want to see how bad it is. I didn't post it just in case it was to much for anyone.


Glad you are able to be with him. That's a terrible thing to have happened


----------



## lifeline

LondonChris said:


> It's very late! Still camping here. We took them all out this afternoon & then some dinner, made a good change. My DD is so down, worrying about the boys, her leg & now wondering if her DH will turn up tomorrow to see the boys. He is living in Surrey now, not far away. He told her he might come after dinner tomorrow to see the boys, first time in 5 weeks. Shame he couldn't have come & taken them out to dinner, she hasn't got hardly any money, thank God we can afford to help her until all her money has been sorted out. I would love to get him in my house to tell him what I think. I can't believe somebody can change in such a short time. Rant over, I've got the baby to sleep, I'm off to bed to read my book. Love to you from Fed Up Chris....????????????????????


Rest up when ever you can


----------



## lifeline

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, I've not gone to Stephens this weekend. He is going diving in the morning. We also have the Yorkshire bike race coming passed my house twice tomorrow and our roads are closed for four hours so I wouldn't be able to get home until after 4pm.
> 
> I went grocery shopping today and nearly got some yarn for someone but it was the wrong price.
> 
> I hope you had a great day purple and I hope that jacks has got something sorted out with the house. I'm going back to page 12 to catch up. See yawl soon.


A wise decision to not go to Stephen's. Enjoy a quiet day


----------



## Barn-dweller

binkbrice said:


> Knit it :sm16: :sm06: :sm16:


Yes but what and where do I start? xx :sm09:


----------



## Barn-dweller

linkan said:


> I've caught up and i have terrible news.
> DS was going to be grilling for the guys in the home that he looks after. And was very badly burned. His entire right hand 2nd degree is what they told us.
> He called me crying from the ER so i rushed over and he put his head on my chest like when he was a wee one. It broke my heart. We've just gotten settled at home now but, he'll have to go to a hand surgeon first thing Monday.
> I've got a picture if y'all want to see how bad it is. I didn't post it just in case it was to much for anyone.


Talk about getting kicked when you're down, you really are being put through it at the moment hope you can stay strong and deal with it all. You're a Mum, you'll cope. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> :sm06: And which yarn will you pick first Jacky?


I don't know, I'm just sitting here looking at it wondering which one to start with. Will have to look through my patterns and see what's there. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning from a slightly sunny Wales but a cold breeze. Having a non-day today apart from getting dinner. Big decisions on which yarn to start with that I got yesterday. See you later, have a restful Sunday. xx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Now to decide what to do with it all. xx :sm24:


You'll think of something and if not, we are happy to help you with it!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

binkbrice said:


> Knit it :sm16: :sm06: :sm16:


.....dear Henry, dear Henry......!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xx


----------



## linkan

Ds called dd1 on video chat this morning... Finally a beginning to a bridge????


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> I've caught up and i have terrible news.
> DS was going to be grilling for the guys in the home that he looks after. And was very badly burned. His entire right hand 2nd degree is what they told us.
> He called me crying from the ER so i rushed over and he put his head on my chest like when he was a wee one. It broke my heart. We've just gotten settled at home now but, he'll have to go to a hand surgeon first thing Monday.
> I've got a picture if y'all want to see how bad it is. I didn't post it just in case it was to much for anyone.


Oh my dear, when will trouble leave you and your family alone? I am so sorry this has happened and hope by now he is not in too much pain. My heart goes out to you dear friend, wish I could hug it all away for you :sm03: :sm03: :sm03: xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## linkan

London Girl said:


> Oh my dear, when will trouble leave you and your family alone? I am so sorry this has happened and hope by now he is not in too much pain. My heart goes out to you dear friend, wish I could hug it all away for you :sm03: :sm03: :sm03: xxxxxxxxxx


Thanks all the love on here really do help. Y'all are my rocks!


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> Ds called dd1 on video chat this morning... Finally a beginning to a bridge????


A little bit of good news, hope there's a lot more to come xxx


----------



## linkan

I'm gonna go ahead and post the pic... My poor boy bless his heart and thank God it wasn't worse. I was able to hold his hand while they debrided it. It was awful.


----------



## linkan

The white parts are the skin that's still there.


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> You'll think of something and if not, we are happy to help you with it!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


Yes I can picture you all diving in. xxxx :sm23:


----------



## Barn-dweller

linkan said:


> The white parts are the skin that's still there.


Hopefully the burns haven't gone too deep and it will all heal. xx


----------



## linkan

Barn-dweller said:


> Hopefully the burns haven't gone too deep and it will all heal. xx


Everybody cross your fingers and toes again that it does.


----------



## RookieRetiree

I cringe because I know how painful that must be. My prayers go out for good healing and hugs to you and your son.


----------



## linkan

RookieRetiree said:


> I cringe because I know how painful that must be. My prayers go out for good healing and hugs to you and your son.


Thanks gals xoxox


----------



## linkan

Time to try to sleep... It's nearly 6am here. 

Xoxoxoxo????


----------



## jinx

linkan said:


> I've caught up and i have terrible news.
> DS was going to be grilling for the guys in the home that he looks after. And was very badly burned. His entire right hand 2nd degree is what they told us.
> He called me crying from the ER so i rushed over and he put his head on my chest like when he was a wee one. It broke my heart. We've just gotten settled at home now but, he'll have to go to a hand surgeon first thing Monday.
> I've got a picture if y'all want to see how bad it is. I didn't post it just in case it was to much for anyone.


It is terrible he got burned. Hoping the pain is under control. So wonderful you were there to comfort him.


----------



## jinx

Islander said:


> Laptop is back and I've only had it one day before locking myself out by changing a login password and forgetting it. Apple is calling me in the morning, I really am a dumb a** xoxox


Oh jeez, sounds like something I would do. Did the password come to you in your dreams? I go bonkers with all the passwords. Just when I remember a password without looking it up they ask me to change it.


----------



## jinx

Morning. I vote for the blue with the new pattern. Hubby might think it was real special if he saw you using it.


Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from a slightly sunny Wales but a cold breeze. Having a non-day today apart from getting dinner. Big decisions on which yarn to start with that I got yesterday. See you later, have a restful Sunday. xx


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> I'm gonna go ahead and post the pic... My poor boy bless his heart and thank God it wasn't worse. I was able to hold his hand while they debrided it. It was awful.


Oh bless him, give him a gentle hug from me and tell him we all wish him a very quick recovery xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Morning. I vote for the blue with the new pattern. Hubby might think it was real special if he saw you using it.


Can't use that one until Tuesday. xx :sm18: :sm18:


----------



## LondonChris

linkan said:


> I've caught up and i have terrible news.
> DS was going to be grilling for the guys in the home that he looks after. And was very badly burned. His entire right hand 2nd degree is what they told us.
> He called me crying from the ER so i rushed over and he put his head on my chest like when he was a wee one. It broke my heart. We've just gotten settled at home now but, he'll have to go to a hand surgeon first thing Monday.
> I've got a picture if y'all want to see how bad it is. I didn't post it just in case it was to much for anyone.


So sorry this has happened to your DS, hope he is not in too much pain. Sending big hugs to you & DS. THINKNG OF YOU. XX


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Can't use that one until Tuesday. xx :sm18: :sm18:


Haha, I get it!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

I have it on my calendar that it is our Nitzy's birthday today so...

HAPPY BIRTHDAY NITZ !!!! XXXX


----------



## lifeline

Happy birthday Mav. Have a wonderful day x


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> So dd1 came today and took the rest of her things.
> She is officially married. And they plan on moving to Florida where she is going to be a live in Nanny. He gets to go too only if he gets a job.
> Ds told her she wasn't his sister and that he wouldn't be talking to her till she got her life right.
> I don't agree with that part and tried to convince him otherwise. He feels she uses and abuses us and it makes him a very angry person.
> I've let her know we love her of course.. I made that clear when she first started this madness. And I'll always be here for her.
> I can't sleep for worrying about her.
> She isn't leaving for another month or so. I hate the idea of her being so far away.
> They are trying to get pregnant too.
> That means my grand baby would be so So far away I'd never see them????
> Oh my heart.


Oh Ange, my heart breaks for you! I was going to put something here, in the hope of you living with less pain, than you are feeling now, but I was not able to do it gently, but your dd has brought you both to the time that all parents, over many generations, have raised their children to be - independent! Unfortunately we cannot choose the person that we think (sorry about the clumsiness of this, but I am not really good with this) is the best person for them to live their life with. We have to try, as the parent, to let our babies go their own way as adults, in this world, hoping that they will make it; but being there for them if things do go pear-shaped. Keep yourself occupied with your favourite craft, and also keep the lines of communication open, so that she knows that you remain a support for her, whenever she might need you!

I hope I have put this in such a way, that it is not delivered like the smashing of a sledgehammer. (Unfortunately I know I have done that at odd times in the past) xoxoxo


----------



## Miss Pam

linkan said:


> I've caught up and i have terrible news.
> DS was going to be grilling for the guys in the home that he looks after. And was very badly burned. His entire right hand 2nd degree is what they told us.
> He called me crying from the ER so i rushed over and he put his head on my chest like when he was a wee one. It broke my heart. We've just gotten settled at home now but, he'll have to go to a hand surgeon first thing Monday.
> I've got a picture if y'all want to see how bad it is. I didn't post it just in case it was to much for anyone.


I'm so sorry, Lisa! Sending many healing hugs to him and much love and comforting hugs to all of you. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Islander said:


> Thank you Janetlee, you're always so kind! No dogwoods your way?


We have a beautiful red dogwood in our front yard, but it doesn't bloom for another month or so.


----------



## Miss Pam

linkan said:


> I'm gonna go ahead and post the pic... My poor boy bless his heart and thank God it wasn't worse. I was able to hold his hand while they debrided it. It was awful.


That looks so painful! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> I have it on my calendar that it is our Nitzy's birthday today so...
> 
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY NITZ !!!! XXXX


Happy Birthday to Mav from me, too! I hope it's a wonderful day for you! xxxooo


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> I bet your thoughts aren't as bad as mine. xx :sm15: :sm15:


Ooohhh ...... I don't know, but you deserve to have the most wicked thoughts, concerning revenge & his safety. xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

lifeline said:


> When you get there say "thanks for driving me here,here's a tenner,go for coffee"


Hahahaha ..... that is a brilliant idea! Have a ball, at Wonderwool, Jacky! xoxoxo


----------



## SaxonLady

LondonChris said:


> It's very late! Still camping here. We took them all out this afternoon & then some dinner, made a good change. My DD is so down, worrying about the boys, her leg & now wondering if her DH will turn up tomorrow to see the boys. He is living in Surrey now, not far away. He told her he might come after dinner tomorrow to see the boys, first time in 5 weeks. Shame he couldn't have come & taken them out to dinner, she hasn't got hardly any money, thank God we can afford to help her until all her money has been sorted out. I would love to get him in my house to tell him what I think. I can't believe somebody can change in such a short time. Rant over, I've got the baby to sleep, I'm off to bed to read my book. Love to you from Fed Up Chris....????????????????????


I'm sorry you are going through all this. I know how much it hurts when your children's lives seem to fall apart. I feel so grateful that they have you, you'll get your daughter through.


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> My Wonderwool haul. xx


Ooohhh ...... yum ........ I love the blue/green yarn, any idea on what it will be, when it grows up? The other colours are beautiful also! Happy knitting! xoxoxo


----------



## SaxonLady

linkan said:


> Dear God i love you!!!!!


and very glad to hear it I am!! Love you too, oodles and oodles.


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Always happy to help!! :sm23: xxxx


Excellent, but I hope that it isn't needed! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Xiang

I am off to bed now, will continue catchup later. Have a wonderful day! xoxoxo


----------



## SaxonLady

linkan said:


> I've caught up and i have terrible news.
> DS was going to be grilling for the guys in the home that he looks after. And was very badly burned. His entire right hand 2nd degree is what they told us.
> He called me crying from the ER so i rushed over and he put his head on my chest like when he was a wee one. It broke my heart. We've just gotten settled at home now but, he'll have to go to a hand surgeon first thing Monday.
> I've got a picture if y'all want to see how bad it is. I didn't post it just in case it was to much for anyone.


My heart aches for you. Nothing can tear us apart like our children hurting. I wish I could whisk him over here to our famous burns unit. They seem to perform miracles, and all free.


----------



## SaxonLady

Islander said:


> You need some me time now...xoxox


I stole it this morning - I slept for 12hours!


----------



## SaxonLady

linkan said:


> Ds called dd1 on video chat this morning... Finally a beginning to a bridge????


silver linings.


----------



## SaxonLady

linkan said:


> I'm gonna go ahead and post the pic... My poor boy bless his heart and thank God it wasn't worse. I was able to hold his hand while they debrided it. It was awful.


He has such beautiful hands. Healing vibes coming his way.


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> I have it on my calendar that it is our Nitzy's birthday today so...
> 
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY NITZ !!!! XXXX


Yeah. Happy birthday Mav xxxxx


----------



## SaxonLady

Now I must do some work. My washing pile is disgusting.


----------



## LondonChris

linkan said:


> I'm gonna go ahead and post the pic... My poor boy bless his heart and thank God it wasn't worse. I was able to hold his hand while they debrided it. It was awful.


Poor man, hope the pain is lessening. Xx


----------



## LondonChris

SaxonLady said:


> I'm sorry you are going through all this. I know how much it hurts when your children's lives seem to fall apart. I feel so grateful that they have you, you'll get your daughter through.


I certainly hope so, I'm trying really hard. I just get so upset when she is.


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> I have it on my calendar that it is our Nitzy's birthday today so...
> 
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY NITZ !!!! XXXX


Oh yes, so it is, Happy Birthday from me too Nitzy. Enjoy and it's on a no work day too. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Xiang said:


> Ooohhh ...... yum ........ I love the blue/green yarn, any idea on what it will be, when it grows up? The other colours are beautiful also! Happy knitting! xoxoxo


If you mean the varigated one guess what? It's going to be a colourful shawl. xx :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> Now I must do some work. My washing pile is disgusting.


I've got one of those piles, maybe tomorrow. xx :sm16:


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> I've got one of those piles, maybe tomorrow. xx :sm16:


Just done my ironing! It was only 5 bits and I wouldn't have had to do them if DH dried them without mashing them up but he'll only, quite rightly, tell me to do the washing myself if I don't like it and I don't want to do that!!!


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Just done my ironing! It was only 5 bits and I wouldn't have had to do them if DH dried them without mashing them up but he'll only, quite rightly, tell me to do the washing myself if I don't like it and I don't want to do that!!!


That's one reason why I love my tumble drier.


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> That's one reason why I love my tumble drier.


He'd still take them out of there and scrunch them up!! Have had two before but no room now.


----------



## binkbrice

Barn-dweller said:


> Can't use that one until Tuesday. xx :sm18: :sm18:


Hhhmmm why Tuesday specifically?


----------



## binkbrice

Happy Birthday Mav ????!


----------



## Barn-dweller

binkbrice said:


> Hhhmmm why Tuesday specifically?


 :sm07: :sm07: :sm07: :sm15:


----------



## London Girl

binkbrice said:


> Hhhmmm why Tuesday specifically?


Hint: Check your birthday list!!! :sm24: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Hint: Check your birthday list!!! :sm24: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


Spoilsport. xxxx :sm23:


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Spoilsport. xxxx :sm23:


Wouldn't want you missing out on all those birthday greetings love!!! xxxx :sm24:


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Wouldn't want you missing out on all those birthday greetings love!!! xxxx :sm24:


Not sure it's going to be much of a birthday this year, might have to lose our bungalow that day. xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Not sure it's going to be much of a birthday this year, might have to lose our bungalow that day. xxxx


C'mon, think positive, it might be the day you _get_ your bungalow!!! What a birthday present _that_ would be!!xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> C'mon, think positive, it might be the day you _get_ your bungalow!!! What a birthday present _that_ would be!!xxxx


Do you really believe that much in miracles? xxxx :sm03:


----------



## PurpleFi

Happy Birthday to you
Happy birthday to you 
HAPPY BIRTHDAY DEAR MAV
Happy birthday to you.XXXXXXXXX


----------



## PurpleFi

Had another great day at Wonderwool. Now going out for dinner. Xx


----------



## linkan

Miss Pam said:


> I'm so sorry, Lisa! Sending many healing hugs to him and much love and comforting hugs to all of you. xxxooo


Love you too Pam .. I'm Angie lol binky is Lisa ????????


----------



## linkan

Happy birthday Mav ! Love ya loads????????????????????????????????


----------



## Islander

linkan said:


> Ds called dd1 on video chat this morning... Finally a beginning to a bridge????


Keep that communication happening, good on DS. :sm24: xoxo


----------



## Islander

Happy Birthday Mav! Happy Birthday to you..Eh! ???????????? ????


----------



## grandma susan

I watched all the bikes go by as marg, John and me had coffee at the end of their drive. There was probably 15/20 police bikes and cars, 30+ rally cars. And of course maybe 100 bike riders. It was fantastic to watch. Further into town there were games and treats for children. There was a brass band. We didn't go into town. 

The couple next door, Karen the crippled paralyses lady's husband Andrew has been taken into hospital yesterday. That leaves her daughter (in 30s) to see to visiting and seeing to her mam. I've been in this afternoon and early evening to check on her and make her tea, until her daughter comes home. She won't be long now.

I've just renewed house and car insurance so I'm well and truly skint now. 

Hope you've all had a good weekend. I've got a man coming to morrow tea time to advise me on my new heating and hopefully give me an estimate.


----------



## grandma susan

linkan said:


> I've caught up and i have terrible news.
> DS was going to be grilling for the guys in the home that he looks after. And was very badly burned. His entire right hand 2nd degree is what they told us.
> He called me crying from the ER so i rushed over and he put his head on my chest like when he was a wee one. It broke my heart. We've just gotten settled at home now but, he'll have to go to a hand surgeon first thing Monday.
> I've got a picture if y'all want to see how bad it is. I didn't post it just in case it was to much for anyone.


Omg send him my love. You are having one hell of a week. Love you


----------



## Islander

All those bikes would have been something to see! So heartwarming that your friend has you for these emergencies. You are doing an awesome job running your household too. xoxox


----------



## grandma susan

linkan said:


> I'm gonna go ahead and post the pic... My poor boy bless his heart and thank God it wasn't worse. I was able to hold his hand while they debrided it. It was awful.


Good god......will he have to have a skin graft? He must be in agony, bless him. I bet you feel helpless.


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> I have it on my calendar that it is our Nitzy's birthday today so...
> 
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY NITZ !!!! XXXX


Sorry nits....happy birthday to you. Xx


----------



## Islander

LondonChris said:


> I certainly hope so, I'm trying really hard. I just get so upset when she is.


Chris, just keep remembering everything in the long run will work out. ♥ and hugs to you both.


----------



## LondonChris

Happy birthday, Mav. Hope you have had a good day. ????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## Islander

jinx said:


> Oh jeez, sounds like something I would do. Did the password come to you in your dreams? I go bonkers with all the passwords. Just when I remember a password without looking it up they ask me to change it.


I know what the password and hint is...it just doesn't work. The second account has locked me out now, and that password was actually working last night. Apple support said they can help, but the drive is repairing itself right now so I have to wait until it's finished. If nothing else, I'm learning a lot in the process!


----------



## Islander

Xiang said:


> Oh Ange, my heart breaks for you! I was going to put something here, in the hope of you living with less pain, than you are feeling now, but I was not able to do it gently, but your dd has brought you both to the time that all parents, over many generations, have raised their children to be - independent! Unfortunately we cannot choose the person that we think (sorry about the clumsiness of this, but I am not really good with this) is the best person for them to live their life with. We have to try, as the parent, to let our babies go their own way as adults, in this world, hoping that they will make it; but being there for them if things do go pear-shaped. Keep yourself occupied with your favourite craft, and also keep the lines of communication open, so that she knows that you remain a support for her, whenever she might need you!
> 
> I hope I have put this in such a way, that it is not delivered like the smashing of a sledgehammer. (Unfortunately I know I have done that at odd times in the past) xoxoxo


So beautifully said June. Angela we're aways here for you... Mom's for Moms. xoxoxo


----------



## Islander

linkan said:


> I'm gonna go ahead and post the pic... My poor boy bless his heart and thank God it wasn't worse. I was able to hold his hand while they debrided it. It was awful.


It is beautiful and clean for healing. That must have been difficult for both of you, I know it would have been for me if it was one of my kids. xoxox


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> Do you really believe that much in miracles? xxxx :sm03:


What else is there left but murder! xoxox :sm23:


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> What else is there left but murder! xoxox :sm23:


At least I'd get a new home, three meals a day and no logs to do. Prison isn't sounding too bad at the moment. xx :sm17:


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> At least I'd get a new home, three meals a day and no logs to do. Prison isn't sounding too bad at the moment. xx :sm17:


And you could start your own knitting group... :sm17: xxx


----------



## Miss Pam

linkan said:


> Love you too Pam .. I'm Angie lol binky is Lisa ????????


Oh, good grief! I know that!! :sm12: Sorry! And I knew it was you! xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a, so far, sunny Wales. Today is D-day. DH will tell solicitor and estate agent that if he doesn't sign by midday tomorrow we will lose our bungalow and we will rip up the contract and buyer will have to re-negotiate, (and it won't be lower). This can't go on, I can't take any more, not that I want to start all over again with viewers etc. Right moan over have a good day. xx


----------



## jinx

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a, so far, sunny Wales. Today is D-day. DH will tell solicitor and estate agent that if he doesn't sign by midday tomorrow we will lose our bungalow and we will rip up the contract and buyer will have to re-negotiate, (and it won't be lower). This can't go on, I can't take any more, not that I want to start all over again with viewers etc. Right moan over have a good day. xx


Here is wishing this ordeal will be over for you. You are correct this cannot go on.


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Here is wishing this ordeal will be over for you. You are correct this cannot go on.


Hi jinx, latest is he didn't put the transfer of money in 'til Friday so it will be Wed. at the earliest, not sure I believe that. 
I was wondering if everyone had moved and hadn't told me it's been so quiet on here this morning. xx


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> I watched all the bikes go by as marg, John and me had coffee at the end of their drive. There was probably 15/20 police bikes and cars, 30+ rally cars. And of course maybe 100 bike riders. It was fantastic to watch. Further into town there were games and treats for children. There was a brass band. We didn't go into town.
> 
> The couple next door, Karen the crippled paralyses lady's husband Andrew has been taken into hospital yesterday. That leaves her daughter (in 30s) to see to visiting and seeing to her mam. I've been in this afternoon and early evening to check on her and make her tea, until her daughter comes home. She won't be long now.
> 
> I've just renewed house and car insurance so I'm well and truly skint now.
> 
> Hope you've all had a good weekend. I've got a man coming to morrow tea time to advise me on my new heating and hopefully give me an estimate.


You are such a lovely neighbour. I wish you were mine. What is wrong with Andrew? Will he be gone long?


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Hi jinx, latest is he didn't put the transfer of money in 'til Friday so it will be Wed. at the earliest, not sure I believe that.
> I was wondering if everyone had moved and hadn't told me it's been so quiet on here this morning. xx


In my case, I don't move - out of bed that is. It was 9.30 before I got up and I've been busy since then. Im here now, having cleared the two most important things off my list.


----------



## SaxonLady

It's cold and wet here today, so I'm going nowhere.


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> It's cold and wet here today, so I'm going nowhere.


The sun is still trying here but there's a very cold wind, oh well the fire is going and knitting to hand. That's it for the day. xx


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> The sun is still trying here but there's a very cold wind, oh well the fire is going and knitting to hand. That's it for the day. xx


too right.


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:49 am EST and 2'C (36'F). We didn't get the snow that they forecast for the weekend. Woohoo. I had my usual weekend, grocery shopping, running errands, and doing laundry. My sister and BIL showed up last night to take us all to Oshawa, about 45 minutes away, so we could go to Red Lobster for my birthday. There were 3 other birthdays going on at the same time, so "Happy Birthday" was being sung all the while that we were there. Mum kept trying to get the servers to sing to me and I kept shushing her.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> The sun is still trying here but there's a very cold wind, oh well the fire is going and knitting to hand. That's it for the day. xx


That sounds like a good day to me.
I'll be heading to the garage after work to try to get an oil change. I'm still having to get in line with all the people changing to their summer tires.
I do have the bag with the crocheted flowers so I can work on them while I wait for service. (So long as the line isn't too big)


----------



## nitz8catz

SaxonLady said:


> It's cold and wet here today, so I'm going nowhere.


Knitting day!!!


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Hi jinx, latest is he didn't put the transfer of money in 'til Friday so it will be Wed. at the earliest, not sure I believe that.
> I was wondering if everyone had moved and hadn't told me it's been so quiet on here this morning. xx


At this point, I wouldn't believe it either. Not until your bank account shows the money.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a, so far, sunny Wales. Today is D-day. DH will tell solicitor and estate agent that if he doesn't sign by midday tomorrow we will lose our bungalow and we will rip up the contract and buyer will have to re-negotiate, (and it won't be lower). This can't go on, I can't take any more, not that I want to start all over again with viewers etc. Right moan over have a good day. xx


<Hugs> to you. That's all I can say.


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> I know what the password and hint is...it just doesn't work. The second account has locked me out now, and that password was actually working last night. Apple support said they can help, but the drive is repairing itself right now so I have to wait until it's finished. If nothing else, I'm learning a lot in the process!


It sounds like too much happened at the same time. I hope you get it sorted out soon.


----------



## nitz8catz

LondonChris said:


> Happy birthday, Mav. Hope you have had a good day. ????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


Thank you for the birthday wishes. I had a really decadent Brownie Overload, (hot brownies, icecream, caramel sauce and whip cream) for dessert/birthday cake.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Sorry nits....happy birthday to you. Xx


Thank you Susan.


----------



## jinx

Barn-dweller said:


> Hi jinx, latest is he didn't put the transfer of money in 'til Friday so it will be Wed. at the earliest, not sure I believe that.
> I was wondering if everyone had moved and hadn't told me it's been so quiet on here this morning. xx


If we deposit a check our bank does not credit our account for about 3 days. Takes them time to verify there is money in the other persons account to cover that check. So maybe his excuse is plausible. 
I was glad to see your post. Otherwise I would have thought everyone left me behind like my parents did one time when I was in a restroom. :sm03:


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> I watched all the bikes go by as marg, John and me had coffee at the end of their drive. There was probably 15/20 police bikes and cars, 30+ rally cars. And of course maybe 100 bike riders. It was fantastic to watch. Further into town there were games and treats for children. There was a brass band. We didn't go into town.
> 
> The couple next door, Karen the crippled paralyses lady's husband Andrew has been taken into hospital yesterday. That leaves her daughter (in 30s) to see to visiting and seeing to her mam. I've been in this afternoon and early evening to check on her and make her tea, until her daughter comes home. She won't be long now.
> 
> I've just renewed house and car insurance so I'm well and truly skint now.
> 
> Hope you've all had a good weekend. I've got a man coming to morrow tea time to advise me on my new heating and hopefully give me an estimate.


This month was a tight month for me too.
I hope you get a good estimate for the heating.
What was the bike ride for?


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> Happy Birthday Mav! Happy Birthday to you..Eh! ???????????? ????


Cute. Thank you.


----------



## nitz8catz

linkan said:


> Happy birthday Mav ! Love ya loads????????????????????????????????


Thank you Ang. I hope your DS has lots of pain meds and is on his way to healing. I'm sure that picture looks better than when he first went to the hospital.


----------



## jinx

SaxonLady said:


> It's cold and wet here today, so I'm going nowhere.


Sorry your weather is unpleasant. Our temperature should reach at least 20C with abundant sunshine. No snow in the forecast.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Had another great day at Wonderwool. Now going out for dinner. Xx


I hope you squished all the wool for us.
I have so many patterns I want to knit this year.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Happy Birthday to you
> Happy birthday to you
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY DEAR MAV
> Happy birthday to you.XXXXXXXXX


Beautiful singing as usual.
:sm11:


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Do you really believe that much in miracles? xxxx :sm03:


I do believe in positive thought. I've seen some wonderful things happen when a lot of positive thought is involved. And prayer.


----------



## nitz8catz

binkbrice said:


> Happy Birthday Mav ????!


Thanks Lisa.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> He'd still take them out of there and scrunch them up!! Have had two before but no room now.


My DD does that with her T-shirts. She takes them out of the dryer and scrunches them into her laundry bag to take back upstairs. I keep telling her it would only take a minute to fold them properly.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Just done my ironing! It was only 5 bits and I wouldn't have had to do them if DH dried them without mashing them up but he'll only, quite rightly, tell me to do the washing myself if I don't like it and I don't want to do that!!!


My stuff comes out of the washing machine and gets hung on the lines around the furnace. I only have a couple things that I put in the dryer. 
The furnace is off during the day now, I just put it back on at night.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> If you mean the varigated one guess what? It's going to be a colourful shawl. xx :sm09: :sm09:


The varigated one would be nice with a solid. 
I want to try Birds of a Feather
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/birds-of-a-feather-14


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Oh yes, so it is, Happy Birthday from me too Nitzy. Enjoy and it's on a no work day too. xx


Birthdays on a weekend are always best. :sm01:


----------



## nitz8catz

SaxonLady said:


> Yeah. Happy birthday Mav xxxxx


Thank you Janet.


----------



## nitz8catz

Miss Pam said:


> Happy Birthday to Mav from me, too! I hope it's a wonderful day for you! xxxooo


Thanks Pam. It wasn't a bad day at all, and a wonderful dinner.


----------



## nitz8catz

Miss Pam said:


> We have a beautiful red dogwood in our front yard, but it doesn't bloom for another month or so.


Ours hasn't even opened its leaves yet.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> Oh Ange, my heart breaks for you! I was going to put something here, in the hope of you living with less pain, than you are feeling now, but I was not able to do it gently, but your dd has brought you both to the time that all parents, over many generations, have raised their children to be - independent! Unfortunately we cannot choose the person that we think (sorry about the clumsiness of this, but I am not really good with this) is the best person for them to live their life with. We have to try, as the parent, to let our babies go their own way as adults, in this world, hoping that they will make it; but being there for them if things do go pear-shaped. Keep yourself occupied with your favourite craft, and also keep the lines of communication open, so that she knows that you remain a support for her, whenever she might need you!
> 
> I hope I have put this in such a way, that it is not delivered like the smashing of a sledgehammer. (Unfortunately I know I have done that at odd times in the past) xoxoxo


Well said Judi.


----------



## nitz8catz

lifeline said:


> Happy birthday Mav. Have a wonderful day x


Thanks Rebecca. Happy Monday to you.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> I have it on my calendar that it is our Nitzy's birthday today so...
> 
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY NITZ !!!! XXXX


Very colourful. Thanks for the birthday wishes.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> Morning. I vote for the blue with the new pattern. Hubby might think it was real special if he saw you using it.


That's a good idea.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> Oh jeez, sounds like something I would do. Did the password come to you in your dreams? I go bonkers with all the passwords. Just when I remember a password without looking it up they ask me to change it.


I have PasswordKeeper, so I only have to remember one password, and it remembers all my other passwords for me.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> If we deposit a check our bank does not credit our account for about 3 days. Takes them time to verify there is money in the other persons account to cover that check. So maybe his excuse is plausible.
> I was glad to see your post. Otherwise I would have thought everyone left me behind like my parents did one time when I was in a restroom. :sm03:


I have an account with Tangerine bank. They take 3 days to do everything, even moving money between their own accounts.!
Oops. At least the "Home Alone" kid got left alone at home.


----------



## jinx

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:49 am EST and 2'C (36'F). We didn't get the snow that they forecast for the weekend. Woohoo. I had my usual weekend, grocery shopping, running errands, and doing laundry. My sister and BIL showed up last night to take us all to Oshawa, about 45 minutes away, so we could go to Red Lobster for my birthday. There were 3 other birthdays going on at the same time, so "Happy Birthday" was being sung all the while that we were there. Mum kept trying to get the servers to sing to me and I kept shushing her.


Sounds like a nice birthday celebration. Hope you enjoyed that part of your special day.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> Sorry your weather is unpleasant. Our temperature should reach at least 20C with abundant sunshine. No snow in the forecast.


I'm getting that tomorrow. I'll have to dig out the summer pants and tops.


----------



## nitz8catz

My Blackberry is complaining about something so I should get going.
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## jinx

nitz8catz said:


> I have an account with Tangerine bank. They take 3 days to do everything, even moving money between their own accounts.!
> Oops. At least the "Home Alone" kid got left alone at home.


I wasn't at home. I ended up walking home. They said they knew I would show up some time.


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a, so far, sunny Wales. Today is D-day. DH will tell solicitor and estate agent that if he doesn't sign by midday tomorrow we will lose our bungalow and we will rip up the contract and buyer will have to re-negotiate, (and it won't be lower). This can't go on, I can't take any more, not that I want to start all over again with viewers etc. Right moan over have a good day. xx


Fingers crossed and sending you many warm, calming and comforting hugs!!! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:49 am EST and 2'C (36'F). We didn't get the snow that they forecast for the weekend. Woohoo. I had my usual weekend, grocery shopping, running errands, and doing laundry. My sister and BIL showed up last night to take us all to Oshawa, about 45 minutes away, so we could go to Red Lobster for my birthday. There were 3 other birthdays going on at the same time, so "Happy Birthday" was being sung all the while that we were there. Mum kept trying to get the servers to sing to me and I kept shushing her.


That sounds like a good birthday! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> At this point, I wouldn't believe it either. Not until your bank account shows the money.


Exactly right! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> Thank you for the birthday wishes. I had a really decadent Brownie Overload, (hot brownies, icecream, caramel sauce and whip cream) for dessert/birthday cake.


Yummy!!!! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> Ours hasn't even opened its leaves yet.


Ours is just now showing the green of the leaves so will be awhile yet for the flowers to bloom. xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi

Home in under 4 hrs and dry all the way and no rain while we were there. Will catch up later xxx


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Home in under 4 hrs and dry all the way and no rain while we were there. Will catch up later xxx


Glad you made it home safely. :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## RookieRetiree

3rd grade robotics. DGS continually amazes and stirs great pride. You can also see just how tall he is next to a classmate.


----------



## Miss Pam

RookieRetiree said:


> 3rd grade robotics. DGS continually amazes and stirs great pride. You can also see just how tall he is next to a classmate.


Definitely amazing! :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## binkbrice

nitz8catz said:


> The varigated one would be nice with a solid.
> I want to try Birds of a Feather
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/birds-of-a-feather-14


That is very pretty! I just might have to get that one, I am going to be doing her little so faded pullover for my great nieces.


----------



## binkbrice

RookieRetiree said:


> 3rd grade robotics. DGS continually amazes and stirs great pride. You can also see just how tall he is next to a classmate.


That is amazing Michael's sister is in robotics I need to find out when she is having their thing.


----------



## RookieRetiree

binkbrice said:


> That is amazing Michael's sister is in robotics I need to find out when she is having their thing.


I think I was still eating school paste in 3rd grade! I hope you can go see her class projects.


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Do you really believe that much in miracles? xxxx :sm03:


Yes, always!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> I watched all the bikes go by as marg, John and me had coffee at the end of their drive. There was probably 15/20 police bikes and cars, 30+ rally cars. And of course maybe 100 bike riders. It was fantastic to watch. Further into town there were games and treats for children. There was a brass band. We didn't go into town.
> 
> The couple next door, Karen the crippled paralyses lady's husband Andrew has been taken into hospital yesterday. That leaves her daughter (in 30s) to see to visiting and seeing to her mam. I've been in this afternoon and early evening to check on her and make her tea, until her daughter comes home. She won't be long now.
> 
> I've just renewed house and car insurance so I'm well and truly skint now.
> 
> Hope you've all had a good weekend. I've got a man coming to morrow tea time to advise me on my new heating and hopefully give me an estimate.


Oh dear, more bad news! Hope Andrew isn't in for anything too serious, Karen will be lost withoout him but she's lucky to have you keeping an eye out for her!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> At least I'd get a new home, three meals a day and no logs to do. Prison isn't sounding too bad at the moment. xx :sm17:


Not sure they'd let you knit unless it was with blunt needles!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a, so far, sunny Wales. Today is D-day. DH will tell solicitor and estate agent that if he doesn't sign by midday tomorrow we will lose our bungalow and we will rip up the contract and buyer will have to re-negotiate, (and it won't be lower). This can't go on, I can't take any more, not that I want to start all over again with viewers etc. Right moan over have a good day. xx


Would you have him back if he was the only viewer interested? Pretty sure I wouldn't!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:49 am EST and 2'C (36'F). We didn't get the snow that they forecast for the weekend. Woohoo. I had my usual weekend, grocery shopping, running errands, and doing laundry. My sister and BIL showed up last night to take us all to Oshawa, about 45 minutes away, so we could go to Red Lobster for my birthday. There were 3 other birthdays going on at the same time, so "Happy Birthday" was being sung all the while that we were there. Mum kept trying to get the servers to sing to me and I kept shushing her.


Mums eh?!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Thank you for the birthday wishes. I had a really decadent Brownie Overload, (hot brownies, icecream, caramel sauce and whip cream) for dessert/birthday cake.


Sounds divine!! :sm06: :sm09: xxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> The varigated one would be nice with a solid.
> I want to try Birds of a Feather
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/birds-of-a-feather-14


That's gorgeous but $8.50 for a pattern seems a lot!!


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Very colourful. Thanks for the birthday wishes.


It took me ages but you're worth it!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> I'm getting that tomorrow. I'll have to dig out the summer pants and tops.


I think we have 20'C forecast for Friday!! Yay!!!!


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> I wasn't at home. I ended up walking home. They said they knew I would show up some time.


Oh. Well I guess you survived!!! xxx


----------



## London Girl

RookieRetiree said:


> 3rd grade robotics. DGS continually amazes and stirs great pride. You can also see just how tall he is next to a classmate.


Wow, I'm proud of him too!! So this little guy is only 8? Very grown up, I'd take him to be at least 10!! Tell him we said 'Well done'!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Ok, that's me all caught up!! Hectic day today, Zumba followed by coffee with the girls and then a speedy dash hope to bolt some lunch, get cleaned up and changed and head into the charity shop for the afternoon! It was fun today, I was taught to use the steamer, what a little miracle, I want one now!!

Jill and I went to a quiz night at the local Wetherspoons last night and we came fourth!! Sadly there were only four teams! :sm19: :sm12: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## RookieRetiree

London Girl said:


> Wow, I'm proud of him too!! So this little guy is only 8? Very grown up, I'd take him to be at least 10!! Tell him we said 'Well done'!!! xxxx


He turned 9 in February, but with his size and maturity (and smarts) he does seem older. He can hang with the 5th graders with no problem.


----------



## lifeline

London Girl said:


> Ok, that's me all caught up!! Hectic day today, Zumba followed by coffee with the girls and then a speedy dash hope to bolt some lunch, get cleaned up and changed and head into the charity shop for the afternoon! It was fun today, I was taught to use the steamer, what a little miracle, I want one now!!
> 
> Jill and I went to a quiz night at the local Wetherspoons last night and we came fourth!! Sadly there were only four teams! :sm19: :sm12: :sm23: xxxx


Good result for the quiz night. 
If you got a steamer you could block items made with acrylic, I keep thinking about one


----------



## London Girl

lifeline said:


> Good result for the quiz night.
> If you got a steamer you could block items made with acrylic, I keep thinking about one


You did realise we came fourth out of four teams, yes?!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## lifeline

London Girl said:


> You did realise we came fourth out of four teams, yes?!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


I did yes, I had in mind it's better than having come 5th :sm23: but forgot to say


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Not sure they'd let you knit unless it was with blunt needles!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


Arm knitting? xxxx :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Would you have him back if he was the only viewer interested? Pretty sure I wouldn't!! xxxx


If we lose the bungalow, no way. xxxx


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Oh. Well I guess you survived!!! xxx


It obviously wasn't dark, or is that the reason.....?


----------



## linkan

Thanks for all the well wishes everyone. He really appreciated it and so do i.
Judi, you can't say things the wrong way tho me because i know where your heart is at no matter what. But what you said was fine anyway lol. I know i have to let her fly. I hate it. But i do know it.
Ds went to the hand surgeon today. They put him in a glove with the silverdeen , and wrapped the wrist. Much easier than wrapping each finger and the whole hand. 
They will re evaluate in two weeks. He has pain still but doesn't have feeling in some of his fingers quite right... Hard to explain.

I have faith that he will be fine. Scarred but fine. 
The last few days have been a trial but today seemed much better. Sweet pea was here and she told Ethan if he needed to do anything to tell her so she could do it for him. So sweet. 
We got suckered into laundry with that one.
LoL
Love and hugs all xoxox


----------



## jinx

Maybe his fingers are a bit numb? Hope the pain lessens a bit every hour.
Those little ones always bring joy back into our lives. She is a real sweetheart.


linkan said:


> Thanks for all the well wishes everyone. He really appreciated it and so do i.
> Judi, you can't say things the wrong way tho me because i know where your heart is at no matter what. But what you said was fine anyway lol. I know i have to let her fly. I hate it. But i do know it.
> Ds went to the hand surgeon today. They put him in a glove with the silverdeen , and wrapped the wrist. Much easier than wrapping each finger and the whole hand.
> They will re evaluate in two weeks. He has pain still but doesn't have feeling in some of his fingers quite right... Hard to explain.
> 
> I have faith that he will be fine. Scarred but fine.
> The last few days have been a trial but today seemed much better. Sweet pea was here and she told Ethan if he needed to do anything to tell her so she could do it for him. So sweet.
> We got suckered into laundry with that one.
> LoL
> Love and hugs all xoxox


----------



## lifeline

Happy birthday Jacky. Have a great day x


----------



## lifeline

linkan said:


> Thanks for all the well wishes everyone. He really appreciated it and so do i.
> Judi, you can't say things the wrong way tho me because i know where your heart is at no matter what. But what you said was fine anyway lol. I know i have to let her fly. I hate it. But i do know it.
> Ds went to the hand surgeon today. They put him in a glove with the silverdeen , and wrapped the wrist. Much easier than wrapping each finger and the whole hand.
> They will re evaluate in two weeks. He has pain still but doesn't have feeling in some of his fingers quite right... Hard to explain.
> 
> I have faith that he will be fine. Scarred but fine.
> The last few days have been a trial but today seemed much better. Sweet pea was here and she told Ethan if he needed to do anything to tell her so she could do it for him. So sweet.
> We got suckered into laundry with that one.
> LoL
> Love and hugs all xoxox


Children are great in these situations, I've found it to be the case many times


----------



## PurpleFi

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU 
HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU 
HAPPY BIRTHDAY DEAR JACKY
HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO EWE 

Lots of love and hugs xxxxxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

lifeline said:


> Happy birthday Jacky. Have a great day x


Thanks Rebecca I'll try. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY DEAR JACKY
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO EWE
> 
> Lots of love and hugs xxxxxxx


Ha Ha, thanks Josephine. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a very sunny, but not that warm yet, Surrey. Had really good drive home in the dry yesterday, but boy was I tired when I got in, we had not stopped all week end but it was great.

After we arrived on the Friday we had a walk round the town and brought back fish and chips for our evening meal. We then started knitting and crocheting for our yarn bombing and polished off some wine.

On the Saturday we were up earlish and were able to walk to the show which was great as there were huge long queues of card waiting to get into the show ground. Hadn't been there long and I met up with Jacky. It was great to see her and meet her DH. He quickly disappeared and Jacky and I had a wander round. She bought some gorgeous yarn and a pattern.

I then rejoined my friends and spent a lot of time looking at all the felting and buying bits and pieces for that. The stall holders were really helpful and I learnt a lot.

Saturday evening we staying in and after dinner we played some silly games (with wine) and then got on with more yarn bombing. We seemed to be on a butterfly theme. (Pictures to follow).

Sunday we again walked back to the show which wasn't quite a busy as Saturday so more time to talk to stall holders, several of which we knew. This time a long chat with some weavers and lots of good advice. It was really nice having the two days so we could really take in everything and also go back to stalls we visited the day before.

I didn't go mad with buying yarn, just a few bits to have a go at weaving, some cotton scrim and fine silk for Nuno felting, a tiny 3 gauge peg loom,a pack if needles and a fine crochet hook. (again pictures to follow)

Sunday evening we went out for a lovely meal at a local cafe and back to our cottage for the last bit of yarn bombing.

It was a really great week end, good company, good food and wine and loads of yarn and inspiration. Needless to say we are going back next year.

Now I really must do some catch up. I love you all. xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all, dull and sunny here, DH has gone to chase the estate agents to put the house back on the market, apart from that and getting meals I'm going to have another nothing day oh well lots of knitting and snooker time. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Ha Ha, thanks Josephine. xx


You're welcome. It was great seeing you on Saturday and meeting John. Still got everything crossed for you., love and hugs xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> You're welcome. It was great seeing you on Saturday and meeting John. Still got everything crossed for you., love and hugs xxx


Yes it was great to meet up even though John didn't hang around for long, not sure why he came really but at least I got my entrance fee paid for and shawl pattern and yarn. xx


----------



## London Girl

lifeline said:


> I did yes, I had in mind it's better than having come 5th :sm23: but forgot to say


That true, that _would_ have been embarrassing!!! :sm12: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> Thanks for all the well wishes everyone. He really appreciated it and so do i.
> Judi, you can't say things the wrong way tho me because i know where your heart is at no matter what. But what you said was fine anyway lol. I know i have to let her fly. I hate it. But i do know it.
> Ds went to the hand surgeon today. They put him in a glove with the silverdeen , and wrapped the wrist. Much easier than wrapping each finger and the whole hand.
> They will re evaluate in two weeks. He has pain still but doesn't have feeling in some of his fingers quite right... Hard to explain.
> 
> I have faith that he will be fine. Scarred but fine.
> The last few days have been a trial but today seemed much better. Sweet pea was here and she told Ethan if he needed to do anything to tell her so she could do it for him. So sweet.
> We got suckered into laundry with that one.
> LoL
> Love and hugs all xoxox


How lovely that Sweet Pea has a heart as big as yours Nonna!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all, dull and sunny here, DH has gone to chase the estate agents to put the house back on the market, apart from that and getting meals I'm going to have another nothing day oh well lots of knitting and snooker time. xx


Sounds like the perfect way to spend your birthday - well, almost! Have the best day you can and try and stay positive, who knows what's around the corner?!! HAPPY BIRTHDAY, LOVE!!!xxxxxx


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Thanks Rebecca I'll try. xx


You will because we wish it. Happy birthday.


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Sounds like the perfect way to spend your birthday - well, almost! Have the best day you can and try and stay positive, who knows what's around the corner?!! HAPPY BIRTHDAY, LOVE!!!xxxxxx


Thanks June, not easy but I'll try, Ive got a permanent headache at the moment and I'm sure it's just tension I feel like an overwound clock spring. Just want to go back to bed and forget today. No I must snap out of it and not let that pita ruin my day. xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> You will because we wish it. Happy birthday.


Thanks Janet. xx


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all, dull and sunny here, DH has gone to chase the estate agents to put the house back on the market, apart from that and getting meals I'm going to have another nothing day oh well lots of knitting and snooker time. xx


what if the money is in the bank tomorrow?


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> what if the money is in the bank tomorrow?


Then a miracle will have happened and it will be all go. xx


----------



## London Girl

Good morning all from a fine and sunny London, YAY!!! 

Had a bit of drama here this morning. I was cleaning my teeth, having just flushed the loo (TMI!!)when I glanced into the shower to see some delightful dirty scrum around the plughole. I stepped and hosed it down, feeling rather baffled, and it all came bubbling back up again, I was seriously worried the tray would overflow! We tried plunging it but it didn't seem to help so we scooped out the water into a bowl, which we poured down the loo. DH flushed is and everything came back up the drain again!:sm06: :sm22: I was freaking out, what a wuss!! Anyway, we scooped it out again but didn't flush and sent for the drain experts. They will be here around 12 and are charging £85, which I think is pretty good, to 'jet the stack'. Watch this space!!

Have a nice day!! xxxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Thanks June, not easy but I'll try, Ive got a permanent headache at the moment and I'm sure it's just tension I feel like an overwound clock spring. Just want to go back to bed and forget today. No I must snap out of it and not let that pita ruin my day. xxxx


Quite right, you are stronger than that!! Understand the headache, happens to me when I get stressed too. Love you!! xxxx


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a fine and sunny London, YAY!!!
> 
> Had a bit of drama here this morning. I was cleaning my teeth, having just flushed the loo (TMI!!)when I glanced into the shower to see some delightful dirty scrum around the plughole. I stepped and hosed it down, feeling rather baffled, and it all came bubbling back up again, I was seriously worried the tray would overflow! We tried plunging it but it didn't seem to help so we scooped out the water into a bowl, which we poured down the loo. DH flushed is and everything came back up the drain again!:sm06: :sm22: I was freaking out, what a wuss!! Anyway, we scooped it out again but didn't flush and sent for the drain experts. They will be here around 12 and are charging £85, which I think is pretty good, to 'jet the stack'. Watch this space!!
> 
> Have a nice day!! xxxxx


I hope I forget that before bedtime. You'll give me nightmares!


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a fine and sunny London, YAY!!!
> 
> Had a bit of drama here this morning. I was cleaning my teeth, having just flushed the loo (TMI!!)when I glanced into the shower to see some delightful dirty scrum around the plughole. I stepped and hosed it down, feeling rather baffled, and it all came bubbling back up again, I was seriously worried the tray would overflow! We tried plunging it but it didn't seem to help so we scooped out the water into a bowl, which we poured down the loo. DH flushed is and everything came back up the drain again!:sm06: :sm22: I was freaking out, what a wuss!! Anyway, we scooped it out again but didn't flush and sent for the drain experts. They will be here around 12 and are charging £85, which I think is pretty good, to 'jet the stack'. Watch this space!!
> 
> Have a nice day!! xxxxx


Not the best start to a day, it can only improve. xxxx


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> I hope I forget that before bedtime. You'll give me nightmares!


 :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: Sorry but can you imagine how I felt actually being faced with that??!!!!xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Not the best start to a day, it can only improve. xxxx


I certainly hope so, we have cinema tickets for this afternoon so I hope he gets it sorted quickly - when he gets here!!!xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

My haul and our yarn bombing efforts from the weekend


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: Sorry but can you imagine how I felt actually being faced with that??!!!!xxxx


How awful. Hope it gets sorted pdq xx


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:55 am EST and 2'C (36'F). Sunny. This afternoon it will go up to 18'C (64'F), then the thunderstorms begin. And they were forecasting snow just this last Sunday!
We have shoots coming up in the garden and the bunnies are eating them just as fast.
My crocheted flowers are starting to turn into circles and I"m into another colour on my crocheted shawl.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> My haul and our yarn bombing efforts from the weekend


You have some nice varigated yarn there. What are you planning? 
Why did you yarn bomb a fireplace mantel?


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a fine and sunny London, YAY!!!
> 
> Had a bit of drama here this morning. I was cleaning my teeth, having just flushed the loo (TMI!!)when I glanced into the shower to see some delightful dirty scrum around the plughole. I stepped and hosed it down, feeling rather baffled, and it all came bubbling back up again, I was seriously worried the tray would overflow! We tried plunging it but it didn't seem to help so we scooped out the water into a bowl, which we poured down the loo. DH flushed is and everything came back up the drain again!:sm06: :sm22: I was freaking out, what a wuss!! Anyway, we scooped it out again but didn't flush and sent for the drain experts. They will be here around 12 and are charging £85, which I think is pretty good, to 'jet the stack'. Watch this space!!
> 
> Have a nice day!! xxxxx


You've never had the joy of digging up a septic system. Which I've done twice, once at the beginning of winter when the ground was starting to harden. My father never got the tank pumped out in time and EVERYTHING plugged. It was coming up tub and sinks whenever the toilet was flushed. And outside the front yard was wet and squishy. You get used to the smell of bleach. It's better than the alternative. I feel for you.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Thanks June, not easy but I'll try, Ive got a permanent headache at the moment and I'm sure it's just tension I feel like an overwound clock spring. Just want to go back to bed and forget today. No I must snap out of it and not let that pita ruin my day. xxxx


It is Tuesday. You can play with your new yarn now.
Today sounds like a good day to go to town and have lunch out.


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> My haul and our yarn bombing efforts from the weekend


Nice haul and love the colourful yarn bomb bits!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> How awful. Hope it gets sorted pdq xx


He's not here yet, grrrr!!! xx


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all, dull and sunny here, DH has gone to chase the estate agents to put the house back on the market, apart from that and getting meals I'm going to have another nothing day oh well lots of knitting and snooker time. xx


Happy Birthday?
I say that with a question mark because I'm sure it would be happier if you knew everything was settled. 
Enjoy your knitting and snooker time.


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:55 am EST and 2'C (36'F). Sunny. This afternoon it will go up to 18'C (64'F), then the thunderstorms begin. And they were forecasting snow just this last Sunday!
> We have shoots coming up in the garden and the bunnies are eating them just as fast.
> My crocheted flowers are starting to turn into circles and I"m into another colour on my crocheted shawl.


Lovely!! I especially like the shawl!! xx


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a very sunny, but not that warm yet, Surrey. Had really good drive home in the dry yesterday, but boy was I tired when I got in, we had not stopped all week end but it was great.
> 
> After we arrived on the Friday we had a walk round the town and brought back fish and chips for our evening meal. We then started knitting and crocheting for our yarn bombing and polished off some wine.
> 
> On the Saturday we were up earlish and were able to walk to the show which was great as there were huge long queues of card waiting to get into the show ground. Hadn't been there long and I met up with Jacky. It was great to see her and meet her DH. He quickly disappeared and Jacky and I had a wander round. She bought some gorgeous yarn and a pattern.
> 
> I then rejoined my friends and spent a lot of time looking at all the felting and buying bits and pieces for that. The stall holders were really helpful and I learnt a lot.
> 
> Saturday evening we staying in and after dinner we played some silly games (with wine) and then got on with more yarn bombing. We seemed to be on a butterfly theme. (Pictures to follow).
> 
> Sunday we again walked back to the show which wasn't quite a busy as Saturday so more time to talk to stall holders, several of which we knew. This time a long chat with some weavers and lots of good advice. It was really nice having the two days so we could really take in everything and also go back to stalls we visited the day before.
> 
> I didn't go mad with buying yarn, just a few bits to have a go at weaving, some cotton scrim and fine silk for Nuno felting, a tiny 3 gauge peg loom,a pack if needles and a fine crochet hook. (again pictures to follow)
> 
> Sunday evening we went out for a lovely meal at a local cafe and back to our cottage for the last bit of yarn bombing.
> 
> It was a really great week end, good company, good food and wine and loads of yarn and inspiration. Needless to say we are going back next year.
> 
> Now I really must do some catch up. I love you all. xxx


That sounds like a lot of fun.
Toronto's Knitter's Frolic was on this last weekend, but I didn't go. Too many people for me. The Frolic has gotten so big that it has spilled out of its original building to the surrounding buildings, and you can't walk without knocking someone.

I'm glad that you and your friends had a wonderful time. DD wants to get one of those tiny peg looms.


----------



## nitz8catz

linkan said:


> Thanks for all the well wishes everyone. He really appreciated it and so do i.
> Judi, you can't say things the wrong way tho me because i know where your heart is at no matter what. But what you said was fine anyway lol. I know i have to let her fly. I hate it. But i do know it.
> Ds went to the hand surgeon today. They put him in a glove with the silverdeen , and wrapped the wrist. Much easier than wrapping each finger and the whole hand.
> They will re evaluate in two weeks. He has pain still but doesn't have feeling in some of his fingers quite right... Hard to explain.
> 
> I have faith that he will be fine. Scarred but fine.
> The last few days have been a trial but today seemed much better. Sweet pea was here and she told Ethan if he needed to do anything to tell her so she could do it for him. So sweet.
> We got suckered into laundry with that one.
> LoL
> Love and hugs all xoxox


I'm hoping that the mitten will help him heal quickly.
Sweet pea is lovely. Did she help with the laundry?


----------



## nitz8catz

lifeline said:


> Good result for the quiz night.
> If you got a steamer you could block items made with acrylic, I keep thinking about one


I had one. Past tense. Mum used it. Now it leaks everywhere and needs new seals. I should have watched her because I don't know how she could have made it squirt everywhere.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Ok, that's me all caught up!! Hectic day today, Zumba followed by coffee with the girls and then a speedy dash hope to bolt some lunch, get cleaned up and changed and head into the charity shop for the afternoon! It was fun today, I was taught to use the steamer, what a little miracle, I want one now!!
> 
> Jill and I went to a quiz night at the local Wetherspoons last night and we came fourth!! Sadly there were only four teams! :sm19: :sm12: :sm23: xxxx


Rebecca's right, you could have come in fifth. :sm01:


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> You've never had the joy of digging up a septic system. Which I've done twice, once at the beginning of winter when the ground was starting to harden. My father never got the tank pumped out in time and EVERYTHING plugged. It was coming up tub and sinks whenever the toilet was flushed. And outside the front yard was wet and squishy. You get used to the smell of bleach. It's better than the alternative. I feel for you.


Thanks dear and my problems sounds very minor compared to your experience!!! :sm06: :sm25:


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> That's gorgeous but $8.50 for a pattern seems a lot!!


I don't remember it being that expensive when I got it. She must have had a sale on.
Have you noticed that the prices for patterns on Ravelry have, in general, all gone up?


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> I had one. Past tense. Mum used it. Now it leaks everywhere and needs new seals. I should have watched her because I don't know how she could have made it squirt everywhere.


Your mum seems to be quite a 'talented' lady! :sm23:


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Sounds divine!! :sm06: :sm09: xxx


The server brought 4 spoons which was a good idea, but even 4 of us couldn't finish it.


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> The server brought 4 spoons which was a good idea, but even 4 of us couldn't finish it.


I think I would have held onto all four spoons until I knew I couldn't take any more!!! :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Mums eh?!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


I kept threatening to take her to Montana's restaurant for her next birthday. They make the birthday girl wear cow horns and the whole restaurant has to sing to her. She thought it was a grand idea. So I might just take her. :sm16:


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Not sure they'd let you knit unless it was with blunt needles!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


No. In both UK and US, select prisoners get to participate in knitting classes, and needlework classes.
http://blog.loveknitting.com/knitting-in-prison/


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Lovely!! I especially like the shawl!! xx


Thank you. I'm letting the yarn colour change where the ball changes. Except on the popcorn rows. My order muppet can't handle when some of the popcorns are a different colour. :sm17:


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> I think I would have held onto all four spoons until I knew I couldn't take any more!!! :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


I'd already had a full shrimp and lobster dinner so I was fine with sharing.


----------



## nitz8catz

I need to get going now.
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> Happy Birthday?
> I say that with a question mark because I'm sure it would be happier if you knew everything was settled.
> Enjoy your knitting and snooker time.


Thanks, not the sort of day I would choose but hey ho what's another year. xx


----------



## Miss Pam

lifeline said:


> Happy birthday Jacky. Have a great day x


And a big Happy Birthday to you, Jacky, from me, too! I hope you're having a wonderful day. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a fine and sunny London, YAY!!!
> 
> Had a bit of drama here this morning. I was cleaning my teeth, having just flushed the loo (TMI!!)when I glanced into the shower to see some delightful dirty scrum around the plughole. I stepped and hosed it down, feeling rather baffled, and it all came bubbling back up again, I was seriously worried the tray would overflow! We tried plunging it but it didn't seem to help so we scooped out the water into a bowl, which we poured down the loo. DH flushed is and everything came back up the drain again!:sm06: :sm22: I was freaking out, what a wuss!! Anyway, we scooped it out again but didn't flush and sent for the drain experts. They will be here around 12 and are charging £85, which I think is pretty good, to 'jet the stack'. Watch this space!!
> 
> Have a nice day!! xxxxx


I hope the expert was able to get it all cleaned out for you! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Quite right, you are stronger than that!! Understand the headache, happens to me when I get stressed too. Love you!! xxxx


I've been having a headache nearly every day for the last couple of months -- I'm sure a good amount of it is due to stress! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> My haul and our yarn bombing efforts from the weekend


It all looks great! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:55 am EST and 2'C (36'F). Sunny. This afternoon it will go up to 18'C (64'F), then the thunderstorms begin. And they were forecasting snow just this last Sunday!
> We have shoots coming up in the garden and the bunnies are eating them just as fast.
> My crocheted flowers are starting to turn into circles and I"m into another colour on my crocheted shawl.


Both the flowers and the shawl are looking great!!! xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

Miss Pam said:


> And a big Happy Birthday to you, Jacky, from me, too! I hope you're having a wonderful day. xxxooo


Thanks Pam. xx


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Thanks Pam. xx


I know it's not the best day possible for you, but I do hope it's a decent one. Sending you many warm and comforting hugs!!!! xxxooo


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: Sorry but can you imagine how I felt actually being faced with that??!!!!xxxx


Totally, that's why I might have nightmares.


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> My haul and our yarn bombing efforts from the weekend


Lots of wonderful stuff. That rich purple hank is just amazing.


----------



## SaxonLady

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:55 am EST and 2'C (36'F). Sunny. This afternoon it will go up to 18'C (64'F), then the thunderstorms begin. And they were forecasting snow just this last Sunday!
> We have shoots coming up in the garden and the bunnies are eating them just as fast.
> My crocheted flowers are starting to turn into circles and I"m into another colour on my crocheted shawl.


lovely work Mav. The bunnies are obviously starving.


----------



## PurpleFi

nitz8catz said:


> No. In both UK and US, select prisoners get to participate in knitting classes, and needlework classes.
> http://blog.loveknitting.com/knitting-in-prison/


Our WI has a link to a WI in a womens prison and we supply them with yarn and needles for their craft group. They produce some lovely work.


----------



## PurpleFi

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:55 am EST and 2'C (36'F). Sunny. This afternoon it will go up to 18'C (64'F), then the thunderstorms begin. And they were forecasting snow just this last Sunday!
> We have shoots coming up in the garden and the bunnies are eating them just as fast.
> My crocheted flowers are starting to turn into circles and I"m into another colour on my crocheted shawl.


They're looking good xxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Angela, so sorry to read about your DSs accident. Hope his hand recovers quickly. xxxxxx


----------



## binkbrice

linkan said:


> Thanks for all the well wishes everyone. He really appreciated it and so do i.
> Judi, you can't say things the wrong way tho me because i know where your heart is at no matter what. But what you said was fine anyway lol. I know i have to let her fly. I hate it. But i do know it.
> Ds went to the hand surgeon today. They put him in a glove with the silverdeen , and wrapped the wrist. Much easier than wrapping each finger and the whole hand.
> They will re evaluate in two weeks. He has pain still but doesn't have feeling in some of his fingers quite right... Hard to explain.
> 
> I have faith that he will be fine. Scarred but fine.
> The last few days have been a trial but today seemed much better. Sweet pea was here and she told Ethan if he needed to do anything to tell her so she could do it for him. So sweet.
> We got suckered into laundry with that one.
> LoL
> Love and hugs all xoxox


That is so sweet!!


----------



## binkbrice

nitz8catz said:


> I don't remember it being that expensive when I got it. She must have had a sale on.
> Have you noticed that the prices for patterns on Ravelry have, in general, all gone up?


It was showing $7 when I looked at it!


----------



## binkbrice

Happy Birthday Jacky!????


----------



## binkbrice

Well I finished the body of the Granito last night and that was a pain literally K1P1 for 8 rows plus bind off I was going to do more ribbing till I saw it was that one and said nope not doing that for 20 rows.....it looks good!


----------



## Barn-dweller

binkbrice said:


> Happy Birthday Jacky!????


Thank you. xx


----------



## linkan

PurpleFi said:


> My haul and our yarn bombing efforts from the weekend


What a haul !????


----------



## linkan

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:55 am EST and 2'C (36'F). Sunny. This afternoon it will go up to 18'C (64'F), then the thunderstorms begin. And they were forecasting snow just this last Sunday!
> We have shoots coming up in the garden and the bunnies are eating them just as fast.
> My crocheted flowers are starting to turn into circles and I"m into another colour on my crocheted shawl.


So beautiful????????????????


----------



## linkan

nitz8catz said:


> I'm hoping that the mitten will help him heal quickly.
> Sweet pea is lovely. Did she help with the laundry?


She absolutely did bless her little heart. She pout the clothes in the washer as i handed them out.. And then into the dryer. She folded towels and swept her floor. She was my little angel.


----------



## linkan

nitz8catz said:


> I kept threatening to take her to Montana's restaurant for her next birthday. They make the birthday girl wear cow horns and the whole restaurant has to sing to her. She thought it was a grand idea. So I might just take her. :sm16:


Texas roadhouse made me ride a saddle while everyone sang one year.. I was mortified.


----------



## linkan

PurpleFi said:


> Angela, so sorry to read about your DSs accident. Hope his hand recovers quickly. xxxxxx


He said thank you... Day3


----------



## linkan

Happy birthday Jacky !????????????????????


----------



## Barn-dweller

linkan said:


> Happy birthday Jacky !????????????????????


Thank you, I'm trying to but even the postman went straight past us. xx :sm25:


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> You've never had the joy of digging up a septic system. Which I've done twice, once at the beginning of winter when the ground was starting to harden. My father never got the tank pumped out in time and EVERYTHING plugged. It was coming up tub and sinks whenever the toilet was flushed. And outside the front yard was wet and squishy. You get used to the smell of bleach. It's better than the alternative. I feel for you.


Having a tank pump out is a very festive holy event! It's been over a decade and I'm probably due... :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## lifeline

Miss Pam said:


> I've been having a headache nearly every day for the last couple of months -- I'm sure a good amount of it is due to stress! xxxooo


Feeling for those of you suffering headaches, I feel your pain


----------



## Islander

Happy Birthday dear sister! Hope your day is full of goodness. xoxo


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> I'd already had a full shrimp and lobster dinner so I was fine with sharing.


I'd kill for a shrimp and lobster dinner! xxx


----------



## Islander

Miss Pam said:


> I've been having a headache nearly every day for the last couple of months -- I'm sure a good amount of it is due to stress! xxxooo


Hot baths, aromatherapy, massage, walks on the beach, a good cup of Yorkshire tea, winning the lottery.
Thinking of you. xoxox


----------



## Islander

linkan said:


> He said thank you... Day3


DS hand is looking better. Keep up the good work.xxx


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> I hope the expert was able to get it all cleaned out for you! xxxooo


All done in 30 minutes and he cleaned up all the grot before he went, which I was expecting to do!! Really impressed with the company and very reasonable cost!!! I must admit, we did have a little bit of a panic when we first found it!!

Went to the cinema after that, saw Phantom Thread, Daniel Day lewis's final film. Loved seeing all the lovely dresses from the 50s but the end was a little weird!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> He said thank you... Day3


I'm sure it's still extremely painful but is starting to look a little better! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Thank you, I'm trying to but even the postman went straight past us. xx :sm25:


Oh! So much for first class post!! :sm22: :sm03: :sm25: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> I'd kill for a shrimp and lobster dinner! xxx


Me too sister!! xxxx :sm08: xxxx


----------



## lifeline

London Girl said:


> All done in 30 minutes and he cleaned up all the grot before he went, which I was expecting to do!! Really impressed with the company and very reasonable cost!!! I must admit, we did have a little bit of a panic when we first found it!!
> 
> Went to the cinema after that, saw Phantom Thread, Daniel Day lewis's final film. Loved seeing all the lovely dresses from the 50s but the end was a little weird!!! xxxx


Glad it's all been sorted and in time for getting to the cinema


----------



## LondonChris

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a, so far, sunny Wales. Today is D-day. DH will tell solicitor and estate agent that if he doesn't sign by midday tomorrow we will lose our bungalow and we will rip up the contract and buyer will have to re-negotiate, (and it won't be lower). This can't go on, I can't take any more, not that I want to start all over again with viewers etc. Right moan over have a good day. xx


You moan away, you have every right to do so.


----------



## LondonChris

RookieRetiree said:


> 3rd grade robotics. DGS continually amazes and stirs great pride. You can also see just how tall he is next to a classmate.


He is tall, a budding engineer, his robot looks great


----------



## LondonChris

PurpleFi said:


> My haul and our yarn bombing efforts from the weekend


You & your friends were certainly busy with your bombing. Pleased your weekend was so successful.


----------



## LondonChris

Happy Birthday, Jackie. I hope you have had a good day, despite all your worries.


----------



## LondonChris

London Girl said:


> Me too sister!! xxxx :sm08: xxxx


And me! Wish they sold that in Welling!!


----------



## LondonChris

What a day for birthdays, dear Jackie on here. Went to our club we had a birthday today & 2 more tomorrow, had 3 cakes. One lady has dementia, some weeks she is difficult but today she was very happy. Somebody told her it was her birthday tomorrow. She turned to me & said my birthday is 2nd May, so I said that’s tomorrow. She was very happy as she went home with cake, flowers etc, bless her, we found out she will be 80.


----------



## LondonChris

It would of been my DDs anniversary today, she was dreading the day. She wrote something lovely on Facebook, as they do. She got so many positive messages from so many. Most of them had no idea of what has been happening. 
Some of the mums at school took her for lunch in the park as well.


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> Happy Birthday dear sister! Hope your day is full of goodness. xoxo


Thank you Trish. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

LondonChris said:


> Happy Birthday, Jackie. I hope you have had a good day, despite all your worries.


Thank you Chris. xx


----------



## jinx

Happy Birthday Jackie. Hoping your present comes tomorrow.


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Happy Birthday Jackie. Hoping your present comes tomorrow.


Thank you jinx, fingers crossed. xx


----------



## linkan

Islander said:


> DS hand is looking better. Keep up the good work.xxx


Thanks.. The silverdeen is covering up the really bad badness????

But it does look better where the skin stayed intact. ????


----------



## LondonChris

linkan said:


> Thanks.. The silverdeen is covering up the really bad badness????
> 
> But it does look better where the skin stayed intact. ????


Certainly looks better today.


----------



## LondonChris

Morning all, we don’t seem to have the promised sunshine here yet. I’m just having a few minutes before I go to see my dentist. He is so nice I look forward to seeing him, until I walk in his surgery! DH is taking me out for Brunch afterwards, if I can eat. Hope you all have a good day. Hugs. Xxxx


----------



## LondonChris

Scary photo alert....my new glasses they are very different for me. Purple & turquoise.


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning from a cloudy, damp Wales, boy did it rain in the night. Off to do the washing in a minute and then a bit of housework, maybe, as the house is back on the market. Won't overdo it though, then knit and wait. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

LondonChris said:


> Scary photo alert....my new glasses they are very different for me. Purple & turquoise.


They look lovely Chris and so do you. xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a drizzly Surrey. I have got summery things to pack for France as the forecast looks good, but I will take a couple of woollies just in case.

Have to do a bit of washing and get the house ready for my friend who is coming to catsit. Bentley has been told to be on his best behaviour.

This evening is Singing and then we are off at silly o'clock tomorrow morning, but we do have a cabin on the boat so can catch up with some sleep then.

Happy Wednesday everyone. xxx


----------



## London Girl

LondonChris said:


> Scary photo alert....my new glasses they are very different for me. Purple & turquoise.


Very trendy, Chris! I love them and they look great on you!! xx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from a cloudy, damp Wales, boy did it rain in the night. Off to do the washing in a minute and then a bit of housework, maybe, as the house is back on the market. Won't overdo it though, then knit and wait. xx


Oh dear, I'm so sorry. Is he definitely 'out' then or could the money still go through? Big hugs for you dear! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a drizzly Surrey. I have got summery things to pack for France as the forecast looks good, but I will take a couple of woollies just in case.
> 
> Have to do a bit of washing and get the house ready for my friend who is coming to catsit. Bentley has been told to be on his best behaviour.
> 
> This evening is Singing and then we are off at silly o'clock tomorrow morning, but we do have a cabin on the boat so can catch up with some sleep then.
> 
> Happy Wednesday everyone. xxx


Have a lovely time in France with the family and all goes smoothly - especially the crossing!! xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:12 am EST and 14'C (57'F) and it's sunny!!!! Thunderstorms are forecast for late afternoon. The furnace is off the doors and windows are open. We're drinking in this lovely weather. The squirrels are digging up all the sunflower seeds that they stashed in the fall.
I worked on my flowers again.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a drizzly Surrey. I have got summery things to pack for France as the forecast looks good, but I will take a couple of woollies just in case.
> 
> Have to do a bit of washing and get the house ready for my friend who is coming to catsit. Bentley has been told to be on his best behaviour.
> 
> This evening is Singing and then we are off at silly o'clock tomorrow morning, but we do have a cabin on the boat so can catch up with some sleep then.
> 
> Happy Wednesday everyone. xxx


I hope you have a good crossing. It's nice that Bentley can be catsit at home. My furbabies always went to a cat kennel.
I love that "silly o'clock" saying. That's me every work day.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from a cloudy, damp Wales, boy did it rain in the night. Off to do the washing in a minute and then a bit of housework, maybe, as the house is back on the market. Won't overdo it though, then knit and wait. xx


<Hug> to you as you have to start all over again. I hope you find the right person this time.
In the meanwhile, squish some yarn and knit, knit, knit.


----------



## nitz8catz

LondonChris said:


> Scary photo alert....my new glasses they are very different for me. Purple & turquoise.


You, and the glasses, look lovely.


----------



## nitz8catz

LondonChris said:


> Morning all, we don't seem to have the promised sunshine here yet. I'm just having a few minutes before I go to see my dentist. He is so nice I look forward to seeing him, until I walk in his surgery! DH is taking me out for Brunch afterwards, if I can eat. Hope you all have a good day. Hugs. Xxxx


I hope your dentist visit isn't too painful and you have a nice brunch after.


----------



## nitz8catz

LondonChris said:


> It would of been my DDs anniversary today, she was dreading the day. She wrote something lovely on Facebook, as they do. She got so many positive messages from so many. Most of them had no idea of what has been happening.
> Some of the mums at school took her for lunch in the park as well.


It's good that she was able to write about it. Now she will have a large group to support and encourage her to get her self-confidence back.


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> I'd kill for a shrimp and lobster dinner! xxx





London Girl said:


> Me too sister!! xxxx :sm08: xxxx


My sister paid for it, so it was even better. :sm02:


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> All done in 30 minutes and he cleaned up all the grot before he went, which I was expecting to do!! Really impressed with the company and very reasonable cost!!! I must admit, we did have a little bit of a panic when we first found it!!
> 
> Went to the cinema after that, saw Phantom Thread, Daniel Day lewis's final film. Loved seeing all the lovely dresses from the 50s but the end was a little weird!!! xxxx


That sounds like it wasn't too bad at all.


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> I'd kill for a shrimp and lobster dinner! xxx


We'll have to plan on meeting up on the east coast and pigging out, some day.

:sm24:


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> Having a tank pump out is a very festive holy event! It's been over a decade and I'm probably due... :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


You are probably due. It's a good thing that there are only two of you filling it.


----------



## nitz8catz

linkan said:


> He said thank you... Day3


That is looking better than the first picture. 
I'm wishing continued improvement.


----------



## nitz8catz

I'm going to sign off now. I need to drag the bins to the curb. Happy Wednesday.
Everyone have a good one.


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Oh dear, I'm so sorry. Is he definitely 'out' then or could the money still go through? Big hugs for you dear! xxxx


Well we live in hope, the money should be through today, tomorrow at the latest so he's got to the end of the week, then we pull the plug. xx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:12 am EST and 14'C (57'F) and it's sunny!!!! Thunderstorms are forecast for late afternoon. The furnace is off the doors and windows are open. We're drinking in this lovely weather. The squirrels are digging up all the sunflower seeds that they stashed in the fall.
> I worked on my flowers again.


Lovin' the flowers and happy for your good weather, you deserve it!! It's pretty vile here, rain, rain and more rain!! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Well we live in hope, the money should be through today, tomorrow at the latest so he's got to the end of the week, then we pull the plug. xx


Truly have everything crossed but I have to say that if I was threatened with losing the barn of my dreams, I would be getting on with it PDQ!! Fingers still crossed! Xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

linkan said:


> Thanks.. The silverdeen is covering up the really bad badness????
> 
> But it does look better where the skin stayed intact. ????


It looks like it will be a long healing process. Sending more healing hugs to him and much love and comfort to you! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

LondonChris said:


> Scary photo alert....my new glasses they are very different for me. Purple & turquoise.


They (and you) look great! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from a cloudy, damp Wales, boy did it rain in the night. Off to do the washing in a minute and then a bit of housework, maybe, as the house is back on the market. Won't overdo it though, then knit and wait. xx


I'm sorry!!!!! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a drizzly Surrey. I have got summery things to pack for France as the forecast looks good, but I will take a couple of woollies just in case.
> 
> Have to do a bit of washing and get the house ready for my friend who is coming to catsit. Bentley has been told to be on his best behaviour.
> 
> This evening is Singing and then we are off at silly o'clock tomorrow morning, but we do have a cabin on the boat so can catch up with some sleep then.
> 
> Happy Wednesday everyone. xxx


Don't overdo it today and safe travels tomorrow. How long will you be in France? Enjoy your time there! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:12 am EST and 14'C (57'F) and it's sunny!!!! Thunderstorms are forecast for late afternoon. The furnace is off the doors and windows are open. We're drinking in this lovely weather. The squirrels are digging up all the sunflower seeds that they stashed in the fall.
> I worked on my flowers again.


Glad you're finally getting some nice weather -- so are we!!! The flower looks wonderful! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Well we live in hope, the money should be through today, tomorrow at the latest so he's got to the end of the week, then we pull the plug. xx


Fingers crossed for you!!!! xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Have a lovely time in France with the family and all goes smoothly - especially the crossing!! xxxx


Thanks xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Miss Pam said:


> Don't overdo it today and safe travels tomorrow. How long will you be in France? Enjoy your time there! xxxooo


Back next Tuesday evening xx


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Back next Tuesday evening xx


Will be so great for you to see your GKS again! :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## SaxonLady

Ever had a living nightmare?
DH has been having bad dreams for a few months now. I think it's PTSD, but he never remembers them. He starts by moaning, then starts lashing out. He has bruised me a few times. Last night he was lying on his back and I was facing him. He woke me up by banging on my shoulder with his left arm. I tried to stop him and he reacted by swinging his right arm really fast smack into my face. I could not wake him up and he is much stronger than I. I was actually frightened. I have a bruised cheek, sore left eye and ear, but he remembers nothing! Should I write to the doctor do you think? I am getting quite worried.


----------



## SaxonLady

It was a miserable wet and windy morning at the airport but the sun is shining brightly now.


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> Ever had a living nightmare?
> DH has been having bad dreams for a few months now. I think it's PTSD, but he never remembers them. He starts by moaning, then starts lashing out. He has bruised me a few times. Last night he was lying on his back and I was facing him. He woke me up by banging on my shoulder with his left arm. I tried to stop him and he reacted by swinging his right arm really fast smack into my face. I could not wake him up and he is much stronger than I. I was actually frightened. I have a bruised cheek, sore left eye and ear, but he remembers nothing! Should I write to the doctor do you think? I am getting quite worried.


Something is definitely troubling him, yes it sounds as though he needs help for his own good and your safety. xx


----------



## Islander

LondonChris said:


> Scary photo alert....my new glasses they are very different for me. Purple & turquoise.


They are a lovely shape Chris and suit you! xxx


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from a cloudy, damp Wales, boy did it rain in the night. Off to do the washing in a minute and then a bit of housework, maybe, as the house is back on the market. Won't overdo it though, then knit and wait. xx


A new season.. a new buyer, and hopefully not as (beep) as the other one. xxx


----------



## Islander

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a drizzly Surrey. I have got summery things to pack for France as the forecast looks good, but I will take a couple of woollies just in case.
> 
> Have to do a bit of washing and get the house ready for my friend who is coming to catsit. Bentley has been told to be on his best behaviour.
> 
> This evening is Singing and then we are off at silly o'clock tomorrow morning, but we do have a cabin on the boat so can catch up with some sleep then.
> 
> Happy Wednesday everyone. xxx


Have a nice time in France Josephine. Bently be good! xxxx


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:12 am EST and 14'C (57'F) and it's sunny!!!! Thunderstorms are forecast for late afternoon. The furnace is off the doors and windows are open. We're drinking in this lovely weather. The squirrels are digging up all the sunflower seeds that they stashed in the fall.
> I worked on my flowers again.


You're really good at those flowers! xxx


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> We'll have to plan on meeting up on the east coast and pigging out, some day.
> 
> :sm24:


For sure! ???? ???? ???? :sm02: xox


----------



## PurpleFi

SaxonLady said:


> Ever had a living nightmare?
> DH has been having bad dreams for a few months now. I think it's PTSD, but he never remembers them. He starts by moaning, then starts lashing out. He has bruised me a few times. Last night he was lying on his back and I was facing him. He woke me up by banging on my shoulder with his left arm. I tried to stop him and he reacted by swinging his right arm really fast smack into my face. I could not wake him up and he is much stronger than I. I was actually frightened. I have a bruised cheek, sore left eye and ear, but he remembers nothing! Should I write to the doctor do you think? I am getting quite worried.


Does not sound good. I would certainly contact the doctor xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Islander said:


> For sure! ???? ???? ???? :sm02: xox


I'll come. Please xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Car is loaded and everything ready for catsitter. Now having a sit down before dinner and singing. X


----------



## Islander

SaxonLady said:


> Ever had a living nightmare?
> DH has been having bad dreams for a few months now. I think it's PTSD, but he never remembers them. He starts by moaning, then starts lashing out. He has bruised me a few times. Last night he was lying on his back and I was facing him. He woke me up by banging on my shoulder with his left arm. I tried to stop him and he reacted by swinging his right arm really fast smack into my face. I could not wake him up and he is much stronger than I. I was actually frightened. I have a bruised cheek, sore left eye and ear, but he remembers nothing! Should I write to the doctor do you think? I am getting quite worried.


That might be a good idea Janet. xxxxx


----------



## Islander

PurpleFi said:


> I'll come. Please xxx


The more the Merrier!!! xxxx :sm02: :sm02: :sm24:


----------



## Islander

PurpleFi said:


> Car is loaded and everything ready for catsitter. Now having a sit down before dinner and singing. X


Is it a long trip to get where you're going? Do you knit or felt on the way! xxx


----------



## Islander

Down to visit me Mum today and wash out her greenhouse. The pollen has been so prolific here the whole outside of it is yellow! Have a good day all. xoxox


----------



## PurpleFi

Islander said:


> Is it a long trip to get where you're going? Do you knit or felt on the way! xxx


We have about an hours drive to the port. The ferry is 6 hrs and then 3 hrs to my DSs house. Got loads of crochet to do on the way. Xx


----------



## SaxonLady

Islander said:


> Down to visit me Mum today and wash out her greenhouse. The pollen has been so prolific here the whole outside of it is yellow! Have a good day all. xoxox


the bees will be happy!


----------



## PurpleFi

Bentley has had a busy day......NOT!


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> Ever had a living nightmare?
> DH has been having bad dreams for a few months now. I think it's PTSD, but he never remembers them. He starts by moaning, then starts lashing out. He has bruised me a few times. Last night he was lying on his back and I was facing him. He woke me up by banging on my shoulder with his left arm. I tried to stop him and he reacted by swinging his right arm really fast smack into my face. I could not wake him up and he is much stronger than I. I was actually frightened. I have a bruised cheek, sore left eye and ear, but he remembers nothing! Should I write to the doctor do you think? I am getting quite worried.


I think you may need to do something before one of you gets seriously injured. The doctor sounds like a good start. Thinking of you dear xxxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> I'll come. Please xxx


.....and me?!!!! xxxx


----------



## lifeline

SaxonLady said:


> Ever had a living nightmare?
> DH has been having bad dreams for a few months now. I think it's PTSD, but he never remembers them. He starts by moaning, then starts lashing out. He has bruised me a few times. Last night he was lying on his back and I was facing him. He woke me up by banging on my shoulder with his left arm. I tried to stop him and he reacted by swinging his right arm really fast smack into my face. I could not wake him up and he is much stronger than I. I was actually frightened. I have a bruised cheek, sore left eye and ear, but he remembers nothing! Should I write to the doctor do you think? I am getting quite worried.


You certainly need to get it looked into. Poor you, you must feel terrible and I expect A does too.


----------



## lifeline

SaxonLady said:


> It was a miserable wet and windy morning at the airport but the sun is shining brightly now.


We had a terrific downpour this afternoon just before home time. It did ease up a wee bit as the children were leaving, but guess who was on the gate today! Even though I used an umbrella the back of my skirt got damp which I felt while traveling home on the train ☔


----------



## lifeline

Islander said:


> They are a lovely shape Chris and suit you! xxx


Agreed


----------



## London Girl

lifeline said:


> We had a terrific downpour this afternoon just before home time. It did ease up a wee bit as the children were leaving, but guess who was on the gate today! Even though I used an umbrella the back of my skirt got damp which I felt while traveling home on the train ☔


Oh bless!! I was at a friends house, the rain stopped and the sun came out but by the time I almost got to the car, it was pouring again, I too got a damp behind!!! xxxx


----------



## lifeline

PurpleFi said:


> Car is loaded and everything ready for catsitter. Now having a sit down before dinner and singing. X


Have a great time


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Car is loaded and everything ready for catsitter. Now having a sit down before dinner and singing. X


Have a great time. xx


----------



## LondonChris

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a drizzly Surrey. I have got summery things to pack for France as the forecast looks good, but I will take a couple of woollies just in case.
> 
> Have to do a bit of washing and get the house ready for my friend who is coming to catsit. Bentley has been told to be on his best behaviour.
> 
> This evening is Singing and then we are off at silly o'clock tomorrow morning, but we do have a cabin on the boat so can catch up with some sleep then.
> 
> Happy Wednesday everyone. xxx


Hope you have a wonderful time with your family, the forecast for over here is good for the weekend, hopefully it will be even better over there. Have you seen the program on 4 about chateaux in France, always think of you when it starts.


----------



## LondonChris

London Girl said:


> Very trendy, Chris! I love them and they look great on you!! xx


Thank you, I got bullied into them by my DD & the lady in the shop!


----------



## LondonChris

London Girl said:


> I think you may need to do something before one of you gets seriously injured. The doctor sounds like a good start. Thinking of you dear xxxx


I agree with June, get some advice. Xx


----------



## LondonChris

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:12 am EST and 14'C (57'F) and it's sunny!!!! Thunderstorms are forecast for late afternoon. The furnace is off the doors and windows are open. We're drinking in this lovely weather. The squirrels are digging up all the sunflower seeds that they stashed in the fall.
> I worked on my flowers again.


Looking good.


----------



## LondonChris

lifeline said:


> We had a terrific downpour this afternoon just before home time. It did ease up a wee bit as the children were leaving, but guess who was on the gate today! Even though I used an umbrella the back of my skirt got damp which I felt while traveling home on the train ☔


It always rains at Home time. When I was working it always rained when I was on playground duty, it was a job to get most of the children indoors.


----------



## LondonChris

Had a good day, Dentist which was fine. DH took me to lunch at a local cafe, it was in a horrible area but I had a great meal. Definitely going back there, asked for a tea & got a huge teapot full. Dd then pushed me in my wheelchair around some charity shops in the rain, I got soaked!
I was looking for odd plates, I want to make some cake stands for my birthday party. Then I thought I would give them to our local church, they are always having things on. Trouble is I only got 1 plate for 50p!


----------



## lifeline

LondonChris said:


> Had a good day, Dentist which was fine. DH took me to lunch at a local cafe, it was in a horrible area but I had a great meal. Definitely going back there, asked for a tea & got a huge teapot full. Dd then pushed me in my wheelchair around some charity shops in the rain, I got soaked!
> I was looking for odd plates, I want to make some cake stands for my birthday party. Then I thought I would give them to our local church, they are always having things on. Trouble is I only got 1 plate for 50p!


A fun afternoon. Keep looking for the plates, I'm sure you will find more over time


----------



## binkbrice

LondonChris said:


> Scary photo alert....my new glasses they are very different for me. Purple & turquoise.


I like them they look nice on you!


----------



## grandma susan

Good evening my sisters. Happy birthday for yesterday Jackie. Have a nice holiday in France purple. And I hope everything is all right with you all. I'll do some catch up and see where we are.

I'm going shopping for wool tomorrow for two ladies. I seem to have become the little goaffer for my 90 yr olds haha, I don't mind. It keeps me busy. 

At over 60's yesterday I won £14 plus six coop lemon bake well tarts which incidentally are quite crap. 

The squirrels have now destroyed the bird and nut feeder they are getting very naughty lately.


----------



## binkbrice

I have been going through loads of bags clearing things out and now I am done it is sunny and 84F here today I think we skipped spring and landed smack in the middle of summer!


----------



## Miss Pam

SaxonLady said:


> Ever had a living nightmare?
> DH has been having bad dreams for a few months now. I think it's PTSD, but he never remembers them. He starts by moaning, then starts lashing out. He has bruised me a few times. Last night he was lying on his back and I was facing him. He woke me up by banging on my shoulder with his left arm. I tried to stop him and he reacted by swinging his right arm really fast smack into my face. I could not wake him up and he is much stronger than I. I was actually frightened. I have a bruised cheek, sore left eye and ear, but he remembers nothing! Should I write to the doctor do you think? I am getting quite worried.


Yes, you should check with the doctor. That's dangerous for you! Sending you many warm and comforting hugs!!! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> .....and me?!!!! xxxx


And me????!!!!! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

grandma susan said:


> Good evening my sisters. Happy birthday for yesterday Jackie. Have a nice holiday in France purple. And I hope everything is all right with you all. I'll do some catch up and see where we are.
> 
> I'm going shopping for wool tomorrow for two ladies. I seem to have become the little goaffer for my 90 yr olds haha, I don't mind. It keeps me busy.
> 
> At over 60's yesterday I won £14 plus six coop lemon bake well tarts which incidentally are quite crap.
> 
> The squirrels have now destroyed the bird and nut fever. They are getting very naughty lately.


Well done on the winnings!! Naughty squirrels!!! xxxooo


----------



## grandma susan

SaxonLady said:


> Ever had a living nightmare?
> DH has been having bad dreams for a few months now. I think it's PTSD, but he never remembers them. He starts by moaning, then starts lashing out. He has bruised me a few times. Last night he was lying on his back and I was facing him. He woke me up by banging on my shoulder with his left arm. I tried to stop him and he reacted by swinging his right arm really fast smack into my face. I could not wake him up and he is much stronger than I. I was actually frightened. I have a bruised cheek, sore left eye and ear, but he remembers nothing! Should I write to the doctor do you think? I am getting quite worried.


Just lamp him one. Hell soon wake up. He might as well have a bruise too. Just saying


----------



## grandma susan

Jacky I'm so sorry that you've gone through what you have with this buyer. It's as if he's on some kind of revenge theme. He's either not right in the head or he knows exactly what he's doing and seems sadistic. Sad man.


----------



## Barn-dweller

grandma susan said:


> Jacky I'm so sorry that you've gone through what you have with this buyer. It's as if he's on some kind of revenge theme. He's either not right in the head or he knows exactly what he's doing and seems sadistic. Sad man.


If he doesn't sign by tomorrow afternoon, at midday on Friday we will pull the plug on him and he can go whistle, although we will lose our bungalow. He's just a lying a******e. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

LondonChris said:


> Hope you have a wonderful time with your family, the forecast for over here is good for the weekend, hopefully it will be even better over there. Have you seen the program on 4 about chateaux in France, always think of you when it starts.


Yes we've seen it. DSknows some of them xx


----------



## jinx

SaxonLady said:


> Ever had a living nightmare?
> DH has been having bad dreams for a few months now. I think it's PTSD, but he never remembers them. He starts by moaning, then starts lashing out. He has bruised me a few times. Last night he was lying on his back and I was facing him. He woke me up by banging on my shoulder with his left arm. I tried to stop him and he reacted by swinging his right arm really fast smack into my face. I could not wake him up and he is much stronger than I. I was actually frightened. I have a bruised cheek, sore left eye and ear, but he remembers nothing! Should I write to the doctor do you think? I am getting quite worried.


I would be worried also. I know you know this, but has he started a new med prescription or over the counter lately? Maybe even started taking a herb or natural supplement? Anything else change in his life to cause stress or turmoil? Hope there is an easy answer to this situation.


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> If he doesn't sign by tomorrow afternoon, at midday on Friday we will pull the plug on him and he can go whistle, although we will lose our bungalow. He's just a lying a******e. xx


I couldn't agree with you more! What an absolute jerk!!!! xxxooo


----------



## Islander

PurpleFi said:


> We have about an hours drive to the port. The ferry is 6 hrs and then 3 hrs to my DSs house. Got loads of crochet to do on the way. Xx


That's a loooong ferry ride and day, you will be tired when you get there!


----------



## Islander

PurpleFi said:


> Bentley has had a busy day......NOT!


That cat adores you. xoxox


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> .....and me?!!!! xxxx


Of course, you shouldn't have to ask!!! xox


----------



## Islander

LondonChris said:


> Had a good day, Dentist which was fine. DH took me to lunch at a local cafe, it was in a horrible area but I had a great meal. Definitely going back there, asked for a tea & got a huge teapot full. Dd then pushed me in my wheelchair around some charity shops in the rain, I got soaked!
> I was looking for odd plates, I want to make some cake stands for my birthday party. Then I thought I would give them to our local church, they are always having things on. Trouble is I only got 1 plate for 50p!


How do you make a cake stand Chris? Maybe you will get luckier on your next trip to the shops. 
Speaking of tea I was very lucky this week and found Yorkshire Tea bags on sale for $3.50 Canadian. They are normally $8.50 a box here. I stashed up! A pity you got soaked, have you tried a rain poncho? xxx


----------



## Islander

The greenhouse is sparkling, and once we fill it up with flowers the bees will come Janet! xox


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Portsmouth. We are waiting to get on the boat. It's still way too early.

Singing was great last night. 

Catch you later if I can get on line xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a sunny-ish Wales. Got upstairs hoovered and dusted and did two loads of washing yesterday. Should tackle downstairs today but don't think I'm in the mood. Finished yet another shawl last night just the ends to sew in and it will be ready to go in the blocking pile. Think I'll do that now back later, have a good day. xx


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Good evening my sisters. Happy birthday for yesterday Jackie. Have a nice holiday in France purple. And I hope everything is all right with you all. I'll do some catch up and see where we are.
> 
> I'm going shopping for wool tomorrow for two ladies. I seem to have become the little goaffer for my 90 yr olds haha, I don't mind. It keeps me busy.
> 
> At over 60's yesterday I won £14 plus six coop lemon bake well tarts which incidentally are quite crap.
> 
> The squirrels have now destroyed the bird and nut feeder they are getting very naughty lately.


Well done on the winnings, shame the cakes were...er...not so good!!xxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> If he doesn't sign by tomorrow afternoon, at midday on Friday we will pull the plug on him and he can go whistle, although we will lose our bungalow. He's just a lying a******e. xx


I agree with Susan, not right in the head at all. You may, in the long run, be well rid of him. I have a feeling he would find a way to pester you with questions even after he'd moved in. Having said that, there's still time......!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> How do you make a cake stand Chris? Maybe you will get luckier on your next trip to the shops.
> Speaking of tea I was very lucky this week and found Yorkshire Tea bags on sale for $3.50 Canadian. They are normally $8.50 a box here. I stashed up! A pity you got soaked, have you tried a rain poncho? xxx


Wow what a bargain, so glad you stocked up, they should last you a while!! xoxox


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Portsmouth. We are waiting to get on the boat. It's still way too early.
> 
> Singing was great last night.
> 
> Catch you later if I can get on line xxx


"We are sailing, we are sailing......." Have a good crossong and pop back when you can but don't spoil your holiday!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Good morning all from a bright, sunny but coolish London! I am going out with Jill today to a place in South London called Forest Hill. Sounds lovely, doesn't it? It's not really but it does have a Wetherspoons house in an old cinema, which we want to see and Hornimans museum which has lovely gardens and some very interesting stuff inside!

Had a bit of sad news yesterday, DH's youngest sister has passed away. She was a baby when DH was about nine and it was his job to look after her if there was an air raid, he used to take her under the dining table! He used to think the world of her but kids grow up into people and things change. She was very bad at keeping in touch, although we all tried, so nobody even knew she was ill. I expect we will go to the funeral though, even if it's only to catch up with the rest of his family, we only ever seem to meet at weddings and funerals!

Catch you all later, lots of love to you all! xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a bright, sunny but coolish London! I am going out with Jill today to a place in South London called Forest Hill. Sounds lovely, doesn't it? It's not really but it does have a Wetherspoons house in an old cinema, which we want to see and Hornimans museum which has lovely gardens and some very interesting stuff inside!
> 
> Had a bit of sad news yesterday, DH's youngest sister has passed away. She was a baby when DH was about nine and it was his job to look after her if there was an air raid, he used to take her under the dining table! He used to think the world of her but kids grow up into people and things change. She was very bad at keeping in touch, although we all tried, so nobody even knew she was ill. I expect we will go to the funeral though, even if it's only to catch up with the rest of his family, we only ever seem to meet at weddings and funerals!
> 
> Catch you all later, lots of love to you all! xxxx


Sad about your DH's sister, but I know all about siblings not keeping in touch. Have a good day out. xxxx


----------



## Islander

grandma susan said:


> Good evening my sisters. Happy birthday for yesterday Jackie. Have a nice holiday in France purple. And I hope everything is all right with you all. I'll do some catch up and see where we are.
> 
> I'm going shopping for wool tomorrow for two ladies. I seem to have become the little goaffer for my 90 yr olds haha, I don't mind. It keeps me busy.
> 
> At over 60's yesterday I won £14 plus six coop lemon bake well tarts which incidentally are quite crap.
> 
> The squirrels have now destroyed the bird and nut feeder they are getting very naughty lately.


Your squirrels are being cheeky little devils..hope you find something nice for your ladies. xoxox


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a bright, sunny but coolish London! I am going out with Jill today to a place in South London called Forest Hill. Sounds lovely, doesn't it? It's not really but it does have a Wetherspoons house in an old cinema, which we want to see and Hornimans museum which has lovely gardens and some very interesting stuff inside!
> 
> Had a bit of sad news yesterday, DH's youngest sister has passed away. She was a baby when DH was about nine and it was his job to look after her if there was an air raid, he used to take her under the dining table! He used to think the world of her but kids grow up into people and things change. She was very bad at keeping in touch, although we all tried, so nobody even knew she was ill. I expect we will go to the funeral though, even if it's only to catch up with the rest of his family, we only ever seem to meet at weddings and funerals!
> 
> Catch you all later, lots of love to you all! xxxx


Please take some pics of Horniman's for us? Not easy to get unexpected news like that but at least you will have some closure. Sending love and hugs. xoxo


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> Wow what a bargain, so glad you stocked up, they should last you a while!! xoxox


I still have a handful of the tea you and Josephine brought over.... I wasn't sharing with DH! :sm15: xoxo


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:58 am EST and 15'C (59'F). It was in the 20's all last night until there was a flash of lightning and a clap of thunder. It was like a switch went off and the temperature dropped, the wind switched to the southeast and I had to put up the covers.
More flowers last night.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a bright, sunny but coolish London! I am going out with Jill today to a place in South London called Forest Hill. Sounds lovely, doesn't it? It's not really but it does have a Wetherspoons house in an old cinema, which we want to see and Hornimans museum which has lovely gardens and some very interesting stuff inside!
> 
> Had a bit of sad news yesterday, DH's youngest sister has passed away. She was a baby when DH was about nine and it was his job to look after her if there was an air raid, he used to take her under the dining table! He used to think the world of her but kids grow up into people and things change. She was very bad at keeping in touch, although we all tried, so nobody even knew she was ill. I expect we will go to the funeral though, even if it's only to catch up with the rest of his family, we only ever seem to meet at weddings and funerals!
> 
> Catch you all later, lots of love to you all! xxxx


I don't talk to my family often enough either.
I can remember when I was younger, everyone used to gather at Granny's house on Sundays. (Mum's mum) We couldn't go every Sunday, we lived too far away, but we went as often as we could. I do have a few aunts and uncles who email regularly.
Give my condolences to your DH.


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:58 am EST and 15'C (59'F). It was in the 20's all last night until there was a flash of lightning and a clap of thunder. It was like a switch went off and the temperature dropped, the wind switched to the southeast and I had to put up the covers.
> More flowers last night.


Good morning Mav... you are having a lot of fun with those flowers! The weather is weird with these unusual heat spikes we're having I find, a little storm before each change. We are going to drop down to 10 degrees tomorrow. I haven't lit the fire for 3 days, a real treat for me. xxx


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> Good morning Mav... you are having a lot of fun with those flowers! The weather is weird with these unusual heat spikes we're having I find, a little storm before each change. We are going to drop down to 10 degrees tomorrow. I haven't lit the fire for 3 days, a real treat for me. xxx


Yea, I don't know about global warming. It seems more global weather chaos. It's certainly unexpected. We had white stuff on the ground less than 2 weeks ago.
I can just see green tufts on the trees now. My flowers are probably another month away. I'm going to have a bunch of crocheted flowers done before that.


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> If he doesn't sign by tomorrow afternoon, at midday on Friday we will pull the plug on him and he can go whistle, although we will lose our bungalow. He's just a lying a******e. xx


If anyone deserved a lamping this would be the one. And his solicitors aren't much better. xxx


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a sunny-ish Wales. Got upstairs hoovered and dusted and did two loads of washing yesterday. Should tackle downstairs today but don't think I'm in the mood. Finished yet another shawl last night just the ends to sew in and it will be ready to go in the blocking pile. Think I'll do that now back later, have a good day. xx


You just "sneeze" out those shawls, you are so fast. :sm01: 
Now that the house is **** and span, you need to give yourself a treat.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Portsmouth. We are waiting to get on the boat. It's still way too early.
> 
> Singing was great last night.
> 
> Catch you later if I can get on line xxx


I hope the crossing was pleasant.


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> Yea, I don't know about global warming. It seems more global weather chaos. It's certainly unexpected. We had white stuff on the ground less than 2 weeks ago.
> I can just see green tufts on the trees now. My flowers are probably another month away. I'm going to have a bunch of crocheted flowers done before that.


What are your plans for your flowers....afghan? I'm keeping my tomato plants in the house yet, Country Grocer has truck loads of them in and I"m sure most will suffer from folk putting them out too early, they hate cold!


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> The greenhouse is sparkling, and once we fill it up with flowers the bees will come Janet! xox


I'm going to plant some bee friendly plants in my pots on the patio. Our italian bees disappeared a couple years ago after nesting on our house and the neighbour house for several years. I only saw bumblebees last year.


----------



## Islander

Can you tell my sleep is all disturbed... what am I doing up at 4 a.m in the morning. Well I've had my coffee and I'm going back to bed! Have a good day all. xoxo


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> What are your plans for your flowers....afghan? I'm keeping my tomato plants in the house yet, Country Grocer has truck loads of them in and I"m sure most will suffer from folk putting them out too early, they hate cold!


I;m making http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/fridas-flowers-blanket
The background is going to be tan/sand though instead of black and purple.
Our garden centre at the grocery store, only has herbs and pansys out at the moment. They can survive cool nights. I need to set up my lettuce pot and tent. They can be started now too.


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> How do you make a cake stand Chris? Maybe you will get luckier on your next trip to the shops.
> Speaking of tea I was very lucky this week and found Yorkshire Tea bags on sale for $3.50 Canadian. They are normally $8.50 a box here. I stashed up! A pity you got soaked, have you tried a rain poncho? xxx


Your boxes are expensive. I'm lucky that I can get Yorkshire tea in my grocery store all the time. My English store downtown closed, but I've found a few places that are carrying some of their products.


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> Of course, you shouldn't have to ask!!! xox


We'll have a shrimp and lobster fest. And throw in some Digby scallops too.


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> That cat adores you. xoxox


He didn't want to move, so Purple couldn't leave.
My kitties have tried that with me.


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> Can you tell my sleep is all disturbed... what am I doing up at 4 a.m in the morning. Well I've had my coffee and I'm going back to bed! Have a good day all. xoxo


I can't sleep after caffeine. 
Sleep well.


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> I'm going to plant some bee friendly plants in my pots on the patio. Our italian bees disappeared a couple years ago after nesting on our house and the neighbour house for several years. I only saw bumblebees last year.


I have Carpenter bees... they are a plague. Last year drilled holes the size of a small finger nail in my back railing and even started on the window framing. Last week I plugged the holes with steel wool but read that the new hatchling will just eat their way our and make another hole.

They can make tunnels almost 3 feet long and then turn 90 degrees so the new larva can not be destroyed. I called the exterminator and he said so what? There are ways online such as homemade traps, drilling holes in blocks etc. The pesticides are carcinogenic's that kill them. Its sad because they do pollinate the flowers.... I'm damned if I know why they picked my house though. xoxox


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> That's a loooong ferry ride and day, you will be tired when you get there!


Not as long as the ferry ride between Nova Scotia and Newfoundland.
I was reading last night about a ferry between Newfoundland and France. They're just trying to set up the financing at the Newfoundland end.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> If he doesn't sign by tomorrow afternoon, at midday on Friday we will pull the plug on him and he can go whistle, although we will lose our bungalow. He's just a lying a******e. xx


My fingers are crossed.


----------



## nitz8catz

binkbrice said:


> I have been going through loads of bags clearing things out and now I am done it is sunny and 84F here today I think we skipped spring and landed smack in the middle of summer!


Our 2 week forecast says we're going back to spring the week of May 12/13. At least we're not going back to winter. But it will feel cool.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Good evening my sisters. Happy birthday for yesterday Jackie. Have a nice holiday in France purple. And I hope everything is all right with you all. I'll do some catch up and see where we are.
> 
> I'm going shopping for wool tomorrow for two ladies. I seem to have become the little goaffer for my 90 yr olds haha, I don't mind. It keeps me busy.
> 
> At over 60's yesterday I won £14 plus six coop lemon bake well tarts which incidentally are quite crap.
> 
> The squirrels have now destroyed the bird and nut feeder they are getting very naughty lately.


Congratulations on the winnings.
Our squirrels have ripped the front and the roof off of our little decorative house that is in the back corner and they have gnawed the hole in the bird house so it's big enough that a duck could fit through.
At the moment they're just digging through the lawn, which is ok, because it needed to be aerated anyways.


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> I have Carpenter bees... they are a plague. Last year drilled holes the size of a small finger nail in my back railing and even started on the window framing. Last week I plugged the holes with steel wool but read that the new hatchling will just eat their way our and make another hole.
> 
> They can make tunnels almost 3 feet long and then turn 90 degrees so the new larva can not be destroyed. I called the exterminator and he said so what? There are ways online such as homemade traps, drilling holes in blocks etc. The pesticides are carcinogenic's that kill them. Its sad because they do pollinate the flowers.... I'm damned if I know why they picked my house though. xoxox


Wow. We have black dauper wasps who make homes for their single baby in any hole that they can find. They usually put them in the trim around the patio door. But they don't go any further than an inch or two. They are black and shiny and not agressive at all, and they keep the other wasps away.
We have more problems with carpenter ants. They turned the piece of wood under the patio door into sawdust with just a layer of paper thin wood over top. They kept coming into the kitchen trying to find more wood. At one point they were trying to dig into the nut of my sago palm too.

I'd call another exterminator, that's what!!!


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a bright, sunny but coolish London! I am going out with Jill today to a place in South London called Forest Hill. Sounds lovely, doesn't it? It's not really but it does have a Wetherspoons house in an old cinema, which we want to see and Hornimans museum which has lovely gardens and some very interesting stuff inside!
> 
> Had a bit of sad news yesterday, DH's youngest sister has passed away. She was a baby when DH was about nine and it was his job to look after her if there was an air raid, he used to take her under the dining table! He used to think the world of her but kids grow up into people and things change. She was very bad at keeping in touch, although we all tried, so nobody even knew she was ill. I expect we will go to the funeral though, even if it's only to catch up with the rest of his family, we only ever seem to meet at weddings and funerals!
> 
> Catch you all later, lots of love to you all! xxxx


My condolences to you both. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:58 am EST and 15'C (59'F). It was in the 20's all last night until there was a flash of lightning and a clap of thunder. It was like a switch went off and the temperature dropped, the wind switched to the southeast and I had to put up the covers.
> More flowers last night.


Wonderful flowers! xxxooo


----------



## nitz8catz

Miss Pam said:


> Wonderful flowers! xxxooo


Thank you. As soon as I finish this group, I start with the "ring of roses". Can't wait.


----------



## nitz8catz

I'm going to sign off now and head to work.
It will be slow going with the rain/drizzle/fog.
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## SaxonLady

LondonChris said:


> Had a good day, Dentist which was fine. DH took me to lunch at a local cafe, it was in a horrible area but I had a great meal. Definitely going back there, asked for a tea & got a huge teapot full. Dd then pushed me in my wheelchair around some charity shops in the rain, I got soaked!
> I was looking for odd plates, I want to make some cake stands for my birthday party. Then I thought I would give them to our local church, they are always having things on. Trouble is I only got 1 plate for 50p!


Good that the meal was so good. I'm surprised you only managed to get one plate if you visited several charity shops.


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> Good evening my sisters. Happy birthday for yesterday Jackie. Have a nice holiday in France purple. And I hope everything is all right with you all. I'll do some catch up and see where we are.
> 
> I'm going shopping for wool tomorrow for two ladies. I seem to have become the little goaffer for my 90 yr olds haha, I don't mind. It keeps me busy.
> 
> At over 60's yesterday I won £14 plus six coop lemon bake well tarts which incidentally are quite crap.
> 
> The squirrels have now destroyed the bird and nut feeder they are getting very naughty lately.


Well done for keeping the old ladies happy.

Karma for the squirrels. If they destroy the feeders they get no more food.


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> Just lamp him one. Hell soon wake up. He might as well have a bruise too. Just saying


I did and he didn't. He may well have bruises on his chest. I have one come up on my arm. My face is fine now.


----------



## SaxonLady

jinx said:


> I would be worried also. I know you know this, but has he started a new med prescription or over the counter lately? Maybe even started taking a herb or natural supplement? Anything else change in his life to cause stress or turmoil? Hope there is an easy answer to this situation.


He more likely has PTSD from the aircrash. He was close to the crash and he and Merlin had to fix lighting over the bodies so that they could be worked on overnight.


----------



## SaxonLady

Islander said:


> The greenhouse is sparkling, and once we fill it up with flowers the bees will come Janet! xox


that's guaranteed!


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a bright, sunny but coolish London! I am going out with Jill today to a place in South London called Forest Hill. Sounds lovely, doesn't it? It's not really but it does have a Wetherspoons house in an old cinema, which we want to see and Hornimans museum which has lovely gardens and some very interesting stuff inside!
> 
> Had a bit of sad news yesterday, DH's youngest sister has passed away. She was a baby when DH was about nine and it was his job to look after her if there was an air raid, he used to take her under the dining table! He used to think the world of her but kids grow up into people and things change. She was very bad at keeping in touch, although we all tried, so nobody even knew she was ill. I expect we will go to the funeral though, even if it's only to catch up with the rest of his family, we only ever seem to meet at weddings and funerals!
> 
> Catch you all later, lots of love to you all! xxxx


That is sad. She is still his baby sister.


----------



## SaxonLady

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:58 am EST and 15'C (59'F). It was in the 20's all last night until there was a flash of lightning and a clap of thunder. It was like a switch went off and the temperature dropped, the wind switched to the southeast and I had to put up the covers.
> More flowers last night.


They are so pretty.


----------



## SaxonLady

nitz8catz said:


> I'm going to plant some bee friendly plants in my pots on the patio. Our italian bees disappeared a couple years ago after nesting on our house and the neighbour house for several years. I only saw bumblebees last year.


Bumblebees are ubiquitous. We need more honey bees.


----------



## PurpleFi

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:58 am EST and 15'C (59'F). It was in the 20's all last night until there was a flash of lightning and a clap of thunder. It was like a switch went off and the temperature dropped, the wind switched to the southeast and I had to put up the covers.
> More flowers last night.


They're pretty. Im making super quick and easy flowers for our yarn bombing. Xx


----------



## SaxonLady

The sun is shining and I have the twins this afternoon. A good day today.


----------



## PurpleFi

Had a nice rest and we are now having lunch as the coast of France becomes more visible. The sea is as flat as a mill pond. X


----------



## RookieRetiree

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:58 am EST and 15'C (59'F). It was in the 20's all last night until there was a flash of lightning and a clap of thunder. It was like a switch went off and the temperature dropped, the wind switched to the southeast and I had to put up the covers.
> More flowers last night.


Very nice.


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:58 am EST and 15'C (59'F). It was in the 20's all last night until there was a flash of lightning and a clap of thunder. It was like a switch went off and the temperature dropped, the wind switched to the southeast and I had to put up the covers.
> More flowers last night.


Flower power :sm24: what are you going to do with them all? xx


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> Had a nice rest and we are now having lunch as the coast of France becomes more visible. The sea is as flat as a mill pond. X


how lovely. Peaceful and exciting at the same time.


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> You just "sneeze" out those shawls, you are so fast. :sm01:
> Now that the house is **** and span, you need to give yourself a treat.


Unfortunately only the top half has been done, the dust bunnies are still breeding downstairs. xx


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> Thank you. As soon as I finish this group, I start with the "ring of roses". Can't wait.


What a fun project! :sm01: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> I'm going to sign off now and head to work.
> It will be slow going with the rain/drizzle/fog.
> Everyone have a great day.


Safe travels. I'll be leaving in a little while to go downtown to catch the ferry to go visit my friend across the Sound. Haven't seen her in several months, so will have lots to catch up on! xxxooo


----------



## binkbrice

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a bright, sunny but coolish London! I am going out with Jill today to a place in South London called Forest Hill. Sounds lovely, doesn't it? It's not really but it does have a Wetherspoons house in an old cinema, which we want to see and Hornimans museum which has lovely gardens and some very interesting stuff inside!
> 
> Had a bit of sad news yesterday, DH's youngest sister has passed away. She was a baby when DH was about nine and it was his job to look after her if there was an air raid, he used to take her under the dining table! He used to think the world of her but kids grow up into people and things change. She was very bad at keeping in touch, although we all tried, so nobody even knew she was ill. I expect we will go to the funeral though, even if it's only to catch up with the rest of his family, we only ever seem to meet at weddings and funerals!
> 
> Catch you all later, lots of love to you all! xxxx


So sorry about your DH's sister funerals seem to be the only way our family meets up too it's very sad to be that way.


----------



## binkbrice

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:58 am EST and 15'C (59'F). It was in the 20's all last night until there was a flash of lightning and a clap of thunder. It was like a switch went off and the temperature dropped, the wind switched to the southeast and I had to put up the covers.
> More flowers last night.


Those are really nice what are they going to be used for? That is going to be a beautiful blanket!


----------



## binkbrice

Islander said:


> I have Carpenter bees... they are a plague. Last year drilled holes the size of a small finger nail in my back railing and even started on the window framing. Last week I plugged the holes with steel wool but read that the new hatchling will just eat their way our and make another hole.
> 
> They can make tunnels almost 3 feet long and then turn 90 degrees so the new larva can not be destroyed. I called the exterminator and he said so what? There are ways online such as homemade traps, drilling holes in blocks etc. The pesticides are carcinogenic's that kill them. Its sad because they do pollinate the flowers.... I'm damned if I know why they picked my house though. xoxox


We have them too they are tearing our roofing up I don't think they will drill into treated lumber at least I have not seen them do so yet!


----------



## linkan

LondonChris said:


> Scary photo alert....my new glasses they are very different for me. Purple & turquoise.


Lovely.. The glasses are nice too????


----------



## linkan

London Girl said:


> I think you may need to do something before one of you gets seriously injured. The doctor sounds like a good start. Thinking of you dear xxxx


I was doing all that before my sleep apnea diagnosis.. Even screaming and waking the whole house.. Dh says i was a dream ninja always fighting in my sleep. Maybe it's something that simple. I was convinced it was anything BUT apnea and i was wrong.


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Please take some pics of Horniman's for us? Not easy to get unexpected news like that but at least you will have some closure. Sending love and hugs. xoxo


Sorry Trish, I didn't see your message until I got home but here are some pics from Mr Google!


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> I still have a handful of the tea you and Josephine brought over.... I wasn't sharing with DH! :sm15: xoxo


Certainly not if he wouldn't appreciate it!!! xxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> I;m making http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/fridas-flowers-blanket
> The background is going to be tan/sand though instead of black and purple.
> Our garden centre at the grocery store, only has herbs and pansys out at the moment. They can survive cool nights. I need to set up my lettuce pot and tent. They can be started now too.


Oh wow, that is going to be gorgeous!!! xxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> We'll have a shrimp and lobster fest. And throw in some Digby scallops too.


Now you're talking!!! xxx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> I have Carpenter bees... they are a plague. Last year drilled holes the size of a small finger nail in my back railing and even started on the window framing. Last week I plugged the holes with steel wool but read that the new hatchling will just eat their way our and make another hole.
> 
> They can make tunnels almost 3 feet long and then turn 90 degrees so the new larva can not be destroyed. I called the exterminator and he said so what? There are ways online such as homemade traps, drilling holes in blocks etc. The pesticides are carcinogenic's that kill them. Its sad because they do pollinate the flowers.... I'm damned if I know why they picked my house though. xoxox


Have never come across that before, what a pain! Sad to destroy them but you can't have them destroy your place. A local beekeeper might be able to take them away? xxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Had a nice rest and we are now having lunch as the coast of France becomes more visible. The sea is as flat as a mill pond. X


That's what we like to hear, glad it was a good crossing!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Good evening from a warm and still sunny London! Had a lovely day out today, although I was a little disappointed with the museum. I remember it as having lots more mixed museumy stuff there, a totem pole and an Egyptian sarcophagus, for instance. They have a big hall, in which they are arranging some new displays but I liked it the way it was. However, the gardens were lovely and they even have a small petting zoo! Pretty worn out now, we did a lot of walking!! The Wetherspoons there was converted from an old cinema and they have kept a lot of the original auditorium, it was a nice experience to sit in there and have our lunch!!

Found out that I have the kids on Sunday round till Monday lunchtime, Yay!!! xxxxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Good evening from a warm and still sunny London! Had a lovely day out today, although I was a little disappointed with the museum. I remember it as having lots more mixed museumy stuff there, a totem pole and an Egyptian sarcophagus, for instance. They have a big hall, in which they are arranging some new displays but I liked it the way it was. However, the gardens were lovely and they even have a small petting zoo! Pretty worn out now, we did a lot of walking!! The Wetherspoons there was converted from an old cinema and they have kept a lot of the original auditorium, it was a nice experience to sit in there and have our lunch!!
> 
> Found out that I have the kids on Sunday round till Monday lunchtime, Yay!!! xxxxxx


Sounds like a good day out and a few days to recover ready for the kids. xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Bonsoir from France. Had a nice calm crossing, a bit of a hold up on the road down but not too bad and was greeted by two lovely children, both chattering away in Franglais.

It's definitely a bit warmer here and DSs house is covered in wisteria and the lilacs are out too. I'll take some photos tomorrow.

June, sorry to hear about Pat's sister, my condolences to you both.

Mav good job you are not in the UK as would steal your flowers for my yarn bombing. I did make some more on the boat over.


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Bonsoir from France. Had a nice calm crossing, a bit of a hold up on the road down but not too bad and was greeted by two lovely children, both chattering away in Franglais.
> 
> It's definitely a bit warmer here and DSs house is covered in wisteria and the lilacs are out too. I'll take some photos tomorrow.
> 
> June, sorry to hear about Pat's sister, my condolences to you both.
> 
> Mav good job you are not in the UK as would steal your flowers for my yarn bombing. I did make some more on the boat over.


Glad you arrived safely, are you an hour behind or in front of us now? If you're ahead then bon nuit. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Glad you arrived safely, are you an hour behind or in front of us now? If you're ahead then bon nuit. xx


We are ahead of you so we will be going to bed shortly. Bon nuit and dormez bien. xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> We are ahead of you so we will be going to bed shortly. Bon nuit and dormez bien. xxx


Merci, et tu. xx


----------



## linkan

Ethan today. .. Looking better.


----------



## linkan

Have a wonderful time with the kiddos Josephine lots of love ????????


----------



## Barn-dweller

linkan said:


> Ethan today. .. Looking better.


It looks as though it might heal just fine, hope he is lucky and it will. xx


----------



## wendyacz

linkan said:


> Ethan today. .. Looking better.


 I didn't read how Ethan was injured, but am happy to see the healing process, must have been very painful, and probably still is. Hope he heals quickly!


----------



## PurpleFi

linkan said:


> Ethan today. .. Looking better.


Still looks very sore but glad he is improving. More healing hugs xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

linkan said:


> Have a wonderful time with the kiddos Josephine lots of love ????????


Thank you Angela. Have been smothered in kisses Xx


----------



## linkan

wendyacz said:


> I didn't read how Ethan was injured, but am happy to see the healing process, must have been very painful, and probably still is. Hope he heals quickly!


Thank you Wendy. He was lighting a charcoal grill to cook for his clients. He works for Volunteers of America in a group home for the disabled. 
The wind caught it at just the right moment and in that second it was too late. 
You can see where his long sleeve shirt saved the rest of his arm. Still was hot enough to burn all the hair off his arm through the shirt.


----------



## linkan

PurpleFi said:


> Still looks very sore but glad he is improving. More healing hugs xxxx


Thanks???? I'll pass them all on????


----------



## LondonChris

Islander said:


> How do you make a cake stand Chris? Maybe you will get luckier on your next trip to the shops.
> Speaking of tea I was very lucky this week and found Yorkshire Tea bags on sale for $3.50 Canadian. They are normally $8.50 a box here. I stashed up! A pity you got soaked, have you tried a rain poncho? xxx


I would have bought lots of that bargain tea too! The reason I got really wet was they took so long getting the wheel chair out of the car, it got very wet so did my bottom! A cake stand is like in the picture but you can buy the rods & use your own plates, usually odd.


----------



## linkan

Have gotten a lovely surprise when i stepped outside today. First blooms.


----------



## linkan

LondonChris said:


> I would have bought lots of that bargain tea too! The reason I got really wet was they took so long getting the wheel chair out of the car, it got very wet so did my bottom! A cake stand is like in the picture but you can buy the rods & use your own plates, usually odd.


You can go to the dollar tree and get candle holders for a dollar each and make them with those instead of rods. They turn out really pretty.


----------



## linkan

PurpleFi said:


> Thank you Angela. Have been smothered in kisses Xx


Give them cuddles from their Indiana auntie????


----------



## linkan

Barn-dweller said:


> It looks as though it might heal just fine, hope he is lucky and it will. xx


Me too, it's looking better everyday.


----------



## binkbrice

linkan said:


> Have gotten a lovely surprise when i stepped outside today. First blooms.


What I literally have one very sad looking plant!!


----------



## linkan

binkbrice said:


> What I literally have one very sad looking plant!!


I've got six bloomed and about 10 that will be in a day or so.


----------



## Juneperk

Oh wow!!! So sorry for this to happen to Ethan. One can almost feel his pain.


----------



## linkan

Juneperk said:


> Oh wow!!! So sorry for this to happen to Ethan. One can almost feel his pain.


Thank you Juneperk . He's improving everyday.


----------



## Juneperk

How long a go did this happen? OUCH


----------



## wendyacz

linkan said:


> Thank you Wendy. He was lighting a charcoal grill to cook for his clients. He works for Volunteers of America in a group home for the disabled.
> The wind caught it at just the right moment and in that second it was too late.
> You can see where his long sleeve shirt saved the rest of his arm. Still was hot enough to burn all the hair off his arm through the shirt.


Certainly could happen to any of us, luckily it wasn't more serious, so glad his shirt sleeve protected his arm.

Looking forward to his total recovery!


----------



## linkan

Juneperk said:


> How long a go did this happen? OUCH


Saturday night


----------



## linkan

wendyacz said:


> Certainly could happen to any of us, luckily it wasn't more serious, so glad his shirt sleeve protected his arm.
> 
> Looking forward to his total recovery!


Thanks he's anxious too lol.


----------



## Juneperk

Years ago they had a cream called Silvardene for burns. It healed so quick. For some reason it was taken off the market. My dad had some for a burn he received. Worked like magic. Not sure of the spelling of it. I'm sure he will heal fast and keep it clean. They don't say keep it covered to keep his hand from leaving scares? Heal from the inside out that way. Just wondered.


----------



## Juneperk

I googled the Silvadene and they still have it but read all about it. Worth checking into.


----------



## Islander

linkan said:


> Ethan today. .. Looking better.


Ah.. yes it is! Sending you both hugs.


----------



## Islander

LondonChris said:


> I would have bought lots of that bargain tea too! The reason I got really wet was they took so long getting the wheel chair out of the car, it got very wet so did my bottom! A cake stand is like in the picture but you can buy the rods & use your own plates, usually odd.


I've always like those but never seen one here. Is it hard to drill the holes in the plates without cracking them? They would have lots of character with the different plates...I'm going to watch for plates now. I used to watch for beautiful designed older plates so I could break them for mosaic! Sorry for your poor wet bottom. xoxox


----------



## Islander

linkan said:


> Have gotten a lovely surprise when i stepped outside today. First blooms.


That iris is gorgeous Angela.. wow! Mine have leaf spot very badly this year, I just read they don't like the constant humid weather much. Yours look to be under the eavestroughs.


----------



## Islander

linkan said:


> You can go to the dollar tree and get candle holders for a dollar each and make them with those instead of rods. They turn out really pretty.


Those are pretty too in a different way! :sm24:


----------



## Islander

binkbrice said:


> We have them too they are tearing our roofing up I don't think they will drill into treated lumber at least I have not seen them do so yet!


Then you know just how I feel sister. xoxo


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> Sorry Trish, I didn't see your message until I got home but here are some pics from Mr Google!


You mean "real" stuffed animals! :sm06: The architecture is amazing and the gardens so beautiful, I bet you enjoyed every minute of this trip. Was it a busy place? xox


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> Have never come across that before, what a pain! Sad to destroy them but you can't have them destroy your place. A local beekeeper might be able to take them away? xxx


These aren't bee's that a beekeeper would want. They don't make hives, just drill holes up to 3 feet long! I could send you a few stuffed ones for the museum. :sm23: xxx


----------



## Islander

PurpleFi said:


> Bonsoir from France. Had a nice calm crossing, a bit of a hold up on the road down but not too bad and was greeted by two lovely children, both chattering away in Franglais.
> 
> It's definitely a bit warmer here and DSs house is covered in wisteria and the lilacs are out too. I'll take some photos tomorrow.
> 
> June, sorry to hear about Pat's sister, my condolences to you both.
> 
> Mav good job you are not in the UK as would steal your flowers for my yarn bombing. I did make some more on the boat over.


Will be waiting on your flower photos!xoxox


----------



## Islander

Miss Pam said:


> Safe travels. I'll be leaving in a little while to go downtown to catch the ferry to go visit my friend across the Sound. Haven't seen her in several months, so will have lots to catch up on! xxxooo


Do you knit together! xoxo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Sorry Trish, I didn't see your message until I got home but here are some pics from Mr Google!


What a wonderful place! xxxooo


----------



## binkbrice

Juneperk said:


> I googled the Silvadene and they still have it but read all about it. Worth checking into.


That's what he is using and they have him cover it with a glove.


----------



## Miss Pam

linkan said:


> Ethan today. .. Looking better.


Definitely better! :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## binkbrice

Islander said:


> Then you know just how I feel sister. xoxo


Yes I do!!


----------



## Miss Pam

Islander said:


> Do you knit together! xoxo


No, just visit. She's not a knitter. :sm02: Had a great time with her! We've been friends since around 1984 or so. xxxooo


----------



## Juneperk

binkbrice said:


> That's what he is using and they have him cover it with a glove.


Great. Let us know how he's doing as time goes on.


----------



## linkan

Juneperk said:


> Years ago they had a cream called Silvardene for burns. It healed so quick. For some reason it was taken off the market. My dad had some for a burn he received. Worked like magic. Not sure of the spelling of it. I'm sure he will heal fast and keep it clean. They don't say keep it covered to keep his hand from leaving scares? Heal from the inside out that way. Just wondered.


He is using silverdeen , you have to have a prescription for it now. Or at least here you do. They have him cleaning with pure saline solution three times a day.. Apply the silverdeen after and cover with a plastic glove. This helps contain the risk of infection.


----------



## linkan

Islander said:


> That iris is gorgeous Angela.. wow! Mine have leaf spot very badly this year, I just read they don't like the constant humid weather much. Yours look to be under the eavestroughs.


Nah.. There's a bed right in front of the house. My dad calls it a rock garden because it's more rock than dirt and he doesn't understand how anything grows there lol. I'll post a pic tomorrow for ya. They get lights of sun there but grow like weeds. I do try to give them lots of water.


----------



## linkan

Juneperk said:


> Great. Let us know how he's doing as time goes on.


Will do???? .. Join us here in connections anytime. There are a great bunch of gals in here. Alot of knowledgeable knitters, and amazing friends.


----------



## Islander

linkan said:


> Nah.. There's a bed right in front of the house. My dad calls it a rock garden because it's more rock than dirt and he doesn't understand how anything grows there lol. I'll post a pic tomorrow for ya. They get lights of sun there but grow like weeds. I do try to give them lots of water.


hmm... maybe I'll move mine to a different bed where there's more sun and lighter soil. I have 3 different types of Iris but have found the bearded variety the hardest to grow... Siberian easier. xxx


----------



## Islander

linkan said:


> Will do???? .. Join us here in connections anytime. There are a great bunch of gals in here. Alot of knowledgeable knitters, and amazing friends.


Yes please do.. it would be more fun having 2 June's and 2 Jinx/Jynx's! :sm23:


----------



## linkan

Islander said:


> hmm... maybe I'll move mine to a different bed where there's more sun and lighter soil. I have 3 different types of Iris but have found the bearded variety the hardest to grow... Siberian easier. xxx


I had some bearded in dark purple and they didn't do as well either. They were in a different part of the yard but same conditions. Idk why they aren't as filled out as the others. I'm hoping they come back at all this year.


----------



## linkan

Juneperk said:


> Years ago they had a cream called Silvardene for burns. It healed so quick. For some reason it was taken off the market. My dad had some for a burn he received. Worked like magic. Not sure of the spelling of it. I'm sure he will heal fast and keep it clean. They don't say keep it covered to keep his hand from leaving scares? Heal from the inside out that way. Just wondered.


I had to look it up too , for the spelling lol , silvadene . 
Grammer and punctuation are not in my strengths box. Usually i can spell , but not this time.????????


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a dull, damp Wales, off shopping later but not sure what else is on the agenda, so see you later. xx


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> Ethan today. .. Looking better.


Still looks very sore but definitely better! How did he actually do it? Love and hugs to you all xxxx


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> Have gotten a lovely surprise when i stepped outside today. First blooms.


How beautiful is that? And sent just to cheer you all up! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> You can go to the dollar tree and get candle holders for a dollar each and make them with those instead of rods. They turn out really pretty.


Presumably, you'd glue those on? I think you have to be very careful when washing them!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> You mean "real" stuffed animals! :sm06: The architecture is amazing and the gardens so beautiful, I bet you enjoyed every minute of this trip. Was it a busy place? xox


Sadly, yes but they are Victorian I think but they keep them well preserved, don't think you'd be allowed to do that now, unless maybe they died from natural causes!! It _was_ a really lovely day! There were a lot of children about, both with school staff and with family and we couldn't work out why they weren't at school. Then, on the way home we passed a school being used as a Polling Station as we had council elections yesterday. Still didn't put two and two together until this morning, duh!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> These aren't bee's that a beekeeper would want. They don't make hives, just drill holes up to 3 feet long! I could send you a few stuffed ones for the museum. :sm23: xxx


Hahahaha, I bet you'd enjoy that, might be a bit fiddly though!!! :sm23: xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny France. Had a lazy breakfast with the gks and we are off to the shops shortly. Then an afternoon of playing in the garden. They do not have to go to school today or Monday so we will see a lot of them, which is great. They send lots of kisses to all their KP aunties.

Trish, I use a diamond drill for drilling the plates for the cake stands. I buy mine on Amazon and it comes with full instruction. Also get the rods from Amazon. They are not very expensive.

I see we have two new ladies joining us here, hello from me and do come and join us. 

I'll try and catch up later - if I'm not too busy bouncing on the trampoline!!!! xxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a dull, damp Wales, off shopping later but not sure what else is on the agenda, so see you later. xx


Yes, we're off shopping in a minute too, as the kids will be here on Sunday. They used to love to do the shopping with us but I think they'd be a nightmare now, like they were as toddlers!! Still hoping to hear good news from you later!! xxxx


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Have never come across that before, what a pain! Sad to destroy them but you can't have them destroy your place. A local beekeeper might be able to take them away? xxx


beekeepers only want honey bees. They are the only ones who swarm.


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> Bonsoir from France. Had a nice calm crossing, a bit of a hold up on the road down but not too bad and was greeted by two lovely children, both chattering away in Franglais.
> 
> It's definitely a bit warmer here and DSs house is covered in wisteria and the lilacs are out too. I'll take some photos tomorrow.
> 
> June, sorry to hear about Pat's sister, my condolences to you both.
> 
> Mav good job you are not in the UK as would steal your flowers for my yarn bombing. I did make some more on the boat over.


The wisteria and lilacs sound lovely. The children sound even better!


----------



## SaxonLady

linkan said:


> Ethan today. .. Looking better.


It's certainly doing well. He may be left with not a mark on him.


----------



## SaxonLady

wendyacz said:


> I didn't read how Ethan was injured, but am happy to see the healing process, must have been very painful, and probably still is. Hope he heals quickly!


Hi Wendy. Have you come to join us? You are welcome.


----------



## SaxonLady

linkan said:


> I've got six bloomed and about 10 that will be in a day or so.


what a welcome sight.


----------



## SaxonLady

Juneperk said:


> Oh wow!!! So sorry for this to happen to Ethan. One can almost feel his pain.


Hello June. It does make you wince, doesn't it.


----------



## SaxonLady

linkan said:


> Will do???? .. Join us here in connections anytime. There are a great bunch of gals in here. Alot of knowledgeable knitters, and amazing friends.


and we know you from the main forum June. We care for each other here, so you would fit in well.


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Sadly, yes but they are Victorian I think but they keep them well preserved, don't think you'd be allowed to do that now, unless maybe they died from natural causes!! It _was_ a really lovely day! There were a lot of children about, both with school staff and with family and we couldn't work out why they weren't at school. Then, on the way home we passed a school being used as a Polling Station as we had council elections yesterday. Still didn't put two and two together until this morning, duh!!! xxxx


We've stopped using schools as polling stations as far as possible here. Community centres are much better.


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny France. Had a lazy breakfast with the gks and we are off to the shops shortly. Then an afternoon of playing in the garden. They do not have to go to school today or Monday so we will see a lot of them, which is great. They send lots of kisses to all their KP aunties.
> 
> Trish, I use a diamond drill for drilling the plates for the cake stands. I buy mine on Amazon and it comes with full instruction. Also get the rods from Amazon. They are not very expensive.
> 
> I see we have two new ladies joining us here, hello from me and do come and join us.
> 
> I'll try and catch up later - if I'm not too busy bouncing on the trampoline!!!! xxx


If you don't join us later I'll think of you on the trampoline. It brings a smile to my face.


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:13 am EST and 10'C (50'F). It's raining with thunderstorms for this afternoon.
Knit Night was fun, even if I had to reknit the rows that I did last night.
The dishwasher repairman was here yesterday. He thoroughly cleaned out the dishwasher, removing stickers, bread tabs, bits of plastic and a plastic pin from a hair roller.??? He thinks one of our waterpumps is not functioning. Unlike newer dishwashers, this dishwasher has 2 pumps. That explains why the dishes on the bottom tray are perfectly clean and the top tray aren't. He keeps trying to get us to get rid of this one and he'll sell us a new one, but we are holding firm. The new ones aren't as good as this one.
I've had stray kitties at both doors. Soaking wet and wanting their breakfast.


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> beekeepers only want honey bees. They are the only ones who swarm.


I just thought a beekeeper would be best placed to remove them, either to where they can do no more harm or send them to bee heaven?


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> We've stopped using schools as polling stations as far as possible here. Community centres are much better.


Sadly, we haven't got one!


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:13 am EST and 10'C (50'F). It's raining with thunderstorms for this afternoon.
> Knit Night was fun, even if I had to reknit the rows that I did last night.
> The dishwasher repairman was here yesterday. He thoroughly cleaned out the dishwasher, removing stickers, bread tabs, bits of plastic and a plastic pin from a hair roller.??? He thinks one of our waterpumps is not functioning. Unlike newer dishwashers, this dishwasher has 2 pumps. That explains why the dishes on the bottom tray are perfectly clean and the top tray aren't. He keeps trying to get us to get rid of this one and he'll sell us a new one, but we are holding firm. The new ones aren't as good as this one.
> I've had stray kitties at both doors. Soaking wet and wanting their breakfast.


Some one is passing your address along to the stray kitties!! You are very kind to feed them! xxx


----------



## nitz8catz

SaxonLady said:


> beekeepers only want honey bees. They are the only ones who swarm.


We asked a local beekeeper to come and remove a swarm once at our old house. He came and got them, but he said if the young queen had left the hives then there was a good chance that she would try to do it again and it wouldn't be a successful hive. So beekeepers only want well-behaved swarming honey bees.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny France. Had a lazy breakfast with the gks and we are off to the shops shortly. Then an afternoon of playing in the garden. They do not have to go to school today or Monday so we will see a lot of them, which is great. They send lots of kisses to all their KP aunties.
> 
> Trish, I use a diamond drill for drilling the plates for the cake stands. I buy mine on Amazon and it comes with full instruction. Also get the rods from Amazon. They are not very expensive.
> 
> I see we have two new ladies joining us here, hello from me and do come and join us.
> 
> I'll try and catch up later - if I'm not too busy bouncing on the trampoline!!!! xxx


It sounds like you are having lots of fun.


----------



## nitz8catz

linkan said:


> You can go to the dollar tree and get candle holders for a dollar each and make them with those instead of rods. They turn out really pretty.





London Girl said:


> Presumably, you'd glue those on? I think you have to be very careful when washing them!! xxxx


Mum did that not long ago. She glued together plates, candleholders and glasses to put in the garden. It was a fad a couple of years ago. Unfortunately, she used the wrong glue so it all came apart that same summer.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a dull, damp Wales, off shopping later but not sure what else is on the agenda, so see you later. xx


I hope the sun comes out for you. You need a good day.


----------



## nitz8catz

linkan said:


> I had some bearded in dark purple and they didn't do as well either. They were in a different part of the yard but same conditions. Idk why they aren't as filled out as the others. I'm hoping they come back at all this year.


We have iris's at the back of the yard. They've never flowered. Too much shade. But they do make lovely greenery.


----------



## nitz8catz

linkan said:


> He is using silverdeen , you have to have a prescription for it now. Or at least here you do. They have him cleaning with pure saline solution three times a day.. Apply the silverdeen after and cover with a plastic glove. This helps contain the risk of infection.


Well it's all working. Plus he'd young.


----------



## nitz8catz

linkan said:


> I've got six bloomed and about 10 that will be in a day or so.


Beautiful. Love the colours.


----------



## nitz8catz

linkan said:


> You can go to the dollar tree and get candle holders for a dollar each and make them with those instead of rods. They turn out really pretty.


Yes, this is like the one that mum made, but put a stemmed glass cup on the top.


----------



## nitz8catz

LondonChris said:


> I would have bought lots of that bargain tea too! The reason I got really wet was they took so long getting the wheel chair out of the car, it got very wet so did my bottom! A cake stand is like in the picture but you can buy the rods & use your own plates, usually odd.


We used to have one like that. I wonder where it went. I should ask my sister. She got most of the old stuff when we renovated.


----------



## nitz8catz

linkan said:


> Thank you Wendy. He was lighting a charcoal grill to cook for his clients. He works for Volunteers of America in a group home for the disabled.
> The wind caught it at just the right moment and in that second it was too late.
> You can see where his long sleeve shirt saved the rest of his arm. Still was hot enough to burn all the hair off his arm through the shirt.


Wow. I'm glad I use a gas barbeque.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Bonsoir from France. Had a nice calm crossing, a bit of a hold up on the road down but not too bad and was greeted by two lovely children, both chattering away in Franglais.
> 
> It's definitely a bit warmer here and DSs house is covered in wisteria and the lilacs are out too. I'll take some photos tomorrow.
> 
> June, sorry to hear about Pat's sister, my condolences to you both.
> 
> Mav good job you are not in the UK as would steal your flowers for my yarn bombing. I did make some more on the boat over.


DS's house must look lovely covered in flowers.
Enjoy your time with the GKs
I'll just have to make more flowers for your bombing.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Good evening from a warm and still sunny London! Had a lovely day out today, although I was a little disappointed with the museum. I remember it as having lots more mixed museumy stuff there, a totem pole and an Egyptian sarcophagus, for instance. They have a big hall, in which they are arranging some new displays but I liked it the way it was. However, the gardens were lovely and they even have a small petting zoo! Pretty worn out now, we did a lot of walking!! The Wetherspoons there was converted from an old cinema and they have kept a lot of the original auditorium, it was a nice experience to sit in there and have our lunch!!
> 
> Found out that I have the kids on Sunday round till Monday lunchtime, Yay!!! xxxxxx


Our Toronto museum has become disappointing since they renovated. A lot of the really interesting stuff had to be returned to their country of origin. And our history isn't really historical yet.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Sorry Trish, I didn't see your message until I got home but here are some pics from Mr Google!


That looks lovely. 
This is the closest that we have.
It's the home of the man who started General Motors. He used to live in Oshawa.
http://www.parkwoodestate.com/
His family continued to live in the area until about 10 years ago.


----------



## nitz8catz

May the 4th be with you. (Had to do it. It's Star Wars day :sm11: :sm16: :sm17: )
I'm going to run away now.
Have a good day.


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Mum did that not long ago. She glued together plates, candleholders and glasses to put in the garden. It was a fad a couple of years ago. Unfortunately, she used the wrong glue so it all came apart that same summer.


Hahaha, why doesn't that surprise me? I love your mum, she makes me laugh!! :sm23: xx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> That looks lovely.
> This is the closest that we have.
> It's the home of the man who started General Motors. He used to live in Oshawa.
> http://www.parkwoodestate.com/
> His family continued to live in the area until about 10 years ago.


What a beautiful house, I would love to visit there! The National Trust run WInston Churchill's house in Westerham, Kent, and that is similar too. We don't seem to use our NT cards much any more as DH can't walk too far, I miss seeing these beautiful old houses. Only posting one picture of Chartwell, although you can tour the house, which is wonderful!


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> I just thought a beekeeper would be best placed to remove them, either to where they can do no more harm or send them to bee heaven?


it would be the latter!


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Sadly, we haven't got one!


Where do you do zumba?


----------



## SaxonLady

nitz8catz said:


> We asked a local beekeeper to come and remove a swarm once at our old house. He came and got them, but he said if the young queen had left the hives then there was a good chance that she would try to do it again and it wouldn't be a successful hive. So beekeepers only want well-behaved swarming honey bees.


He is correct, but a good beekeeper can find a better queen. Honey bees are precious because they are controllable to a degree, and the world needs bees.


----------



## Miss Pam

Good morning. No rain here again this morning. I'll be off early to meet up with a couple of friends. I hope you all are having a great day/afternoon/evening. My fingers are crossed for you Jacky! xxxooo


----------



## SaxonLady

nitz8catz said:


> That looks lovely.
> This is the closest that we have.
> It's the home of the man who started General Motors. He used to live in Oshawa.
> http://www.parkwoodestate.com/
> His family continued to live in the area until about 10 years ago.


An attractive place.


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> Where do you do zumba?


At a church hall in the next borough! We have church halls but they seem to prefer the local primary schools.


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> At a church hall in the next borough! We have church halls but they seem to prefer the local primary schools.


most councils do, but West Sussex prefer to keep the children at school, and it's good for the halls that they use, as an advert for what they have on offer.


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:



> most councils do, but West Sussex prefer to keep the children at school, and it's good for the halls that they use, as an advert for what they have on offer.


I quite agree, I feel sorry for parents that have to find child care for the day too!


----------



## PurpleFi

SaxonLady said:


> If you don't join us later I'll think of you on the trampoline. It brings a smile to my face.


Might need to break out the tenas ????


----------



## PurpleFi

Photos


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Yes, we're off shopping in a minute too, as the kids will be here on Sunday. They used to love to do the shopping with us but I think they'd be a nightmare now, like they were as toddlers!! Still hoping to hear good news from you later!! xxxx


I am going to disappoint you then. Having waited at least two weeks for him to sign contracts we asked that it be done by midday today. Solicitor sent e-mail to his solicitor, estate agent to him. This morning he emails estate agent back, can't meet the deadline so am pulling out. Now back to square one except half the house is packed up in boxes. Don't know whether to cry or scream, commit murder is quite close to the top as well. So it looks as though we will have to forfeit our bungalow unless it is still on the market when this one eventually goes. I just feel completely ........ I don't really know how I feel.

Went shopping this morning half way round Morrisons my phone goes and we have a viewing at 5 this afternoon, so have been hard at it since we get home, trying to tidy boxes etc. anyway will let you know how it goes later. xxxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Photos


Love to see wisteria grown like that, it looks beautiful!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> I am going to disappoint you then. Having waited at least two weeks for him to sign contracts we asked that it be done by midday today. Solicitor sent e-mail to his solicitor, estate agent to him. This morning he emails estate agent back, can't meet the deadline so am pulling out. Now back to square one except half the house is packed up in boxes. Don't know whether to cry or scream, commit murder is quite close to the top as well. So it looks as though we will have to forfeit our bungalow unless it is still on the market when this one eventually goes. I just feel completely ........ I don't really know how I feel.
> 
> Went shopping this morning half way round Morrisons my phone goes and we have a viewing at 5 this afternoon, so have been hard at it since we get home, trying to tidy boxes etc. anyway will let you know how it goes later. xxxx


Oh my poor darling girl, I was hoping my optimism would make it all happen, what a toss-pot he is, excuse my language. I hope all this disappointment leads to much better things for youand your dream will come true. Great big hugs at you dear! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Love to see wisteria grown like that, it looks beautiful!! xxxx


Ditto from me! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Oh my poor darling girl, I was hoping my optimism would make it all happen, what a toss-pot he is, excuse my language. I hope all this disappointment leads to much better things for youand your dream will come true. Great big hugs at you dear! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


And from me, too! Words cannot describe what an odious person he is. Sending many comforting hugs! xxxooo


----------



## RookieRetiree

Barn-dweller said:


> I am going to disappoint you then. Having waited at least two weeks for him to sign contracts we asked that it be done by midday today. Solicitor sent e-mail to his solicitor, estate agent to him. This morning he emails estate agent back, can't meet the deadline so am pulling out. Now back to square one except half the house is packed up in boxes. Don't know whether to cry or scream, commit murder is quite close to the top as well. So it looks as though we will have to forfeit our bungalow unless it is still on the market when this one eventually goes. I just feel completely ........ I don't really know how I feel.
> 
> Went shopping this morning half way round Morrisons my phone goes and we have a viewing at 5 this afternoon, so have been hard at it since we get home, trying to tidy boxes etc. anyway will let you know how it goes later. xxxx


Hope the new viewers are serious buyers. I think I'd find a new solicitor and be tougher up front on the timing! What an SOB to put you through all of this.

We've had our own share of missteps by the construction loan vendor. In the soutern part of the US, things and people tend to be more loose than here in the north and I know I have to get used to that, but I'll never abide by someone being nonchallannt about my money!

It's all good now, I think.


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> That looks lovely.
> This is the closest that we have.
> It's the home of the man who started General Motors. He used to live in Oshawa.
> http://www.parkwoodestate.com/
> His family continued to live in the area until about 10 years ago.


Nice... I would love to have that copper door knocker or is it brass. xxx


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> What a beautiful house, I would love to visit there! The National Trust run WInston Churchill's house in Westerham, Kent, and that is similar too. We don't seem to use our NT cards much any more as DH can't walk too far, I miss seeing these beautiful old houses. Only posting one picture of Chartwell, although you can tour the house, which is wonderful!


And beautiful gardens too....xxx


----------



## Islander

Miss Pam said:


> Good morning. No rain here again this morning. I'll be off early to meet up with a couple of friends. I hope you all are having a great day/afternoon/evening. My fingers are crossed for you Jacky! xxxooo


That's because we have your rain here lol! xox


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> I am going to disappoint you then. Having waited at least two weeks for him to sign contracts we asked that it be done by midday today. Solicitor sent e-mail to his solicitor, estate agent to him. This morning he emails estate agent back, can't meet the deadline so am pulling out. Now back to square one except half the house is packed up in boxes. Don't know whether to cry or scream, commit murder is quite close to the top as well. So it looks as though we will have to forfeit our bungalow unless it is still on the market when this one eventually goes. I just feel completely ........ I don't really know how I feel.
> 
> Went shopping this morning half way round Morrisons my phone goes and we have a viewing at 5 this afternoon, so have been hard at it since we get home, trying to tidy boxes etc. anyway will let you know how it goes later. xxxx


I picture your estate is beautiful at this time of the year, good luck with the new viewer and I bet the next transaction will not be anything like what the previous jerk put you through. After the immediate mad simmer's down in you, I know you will be glad to be done with him. Let May be your month! xoxoxo


----------



## Islander

PurpleFi said:


> Photos


What a beautiful home, I like the dormers. Have fun with your Grands! xxxx


----------



## lifeline

Barn-dweller said:


> I am going to disappoint you then. Having waited at least two weeks for him to sign contracts we asked that it be done by midday today. Solicitor sent e-mail to his solicitor, estate agent to him. This morning he emails estate agent back, can't meet the deadline so am pulling out. Now back to square one except half the house is packed up in boxes. Don't know whether to cry or scream, commit murder is quite close to the top as well. So it looks as though we will have to forfeit our bungalow unless it is still on the market when this one eventually goes. I just feel completely ........ I don't really know how I feel.
> 
> Went shopping this morning half way round Morrisons my phone goes and we have a viewing at 5 this afternoon, so have been hard at it since we get home, trying to tidy boxes etc. anyway will let you know how it goes later. xxxx


Oh, such a shame, but holding out for a good outcome of today's viewing. It's nearly 5 o'clock now...


----------



## Islander

RookieRetiree said:


> Hope the new viewers are serious buyers. I think I'd find a new solicitor and be tougher up front on the timing! What an SOB to put you through all of this.
> 
> We've had our own share of missteps by the construction loan vendor. In the soutern part of the US, things and people tend to be more loose than here in the north and I know I have to get used to that, but I'll never abide by someone being nonchallannt about my money!
> 
> It's all good now, I think.


Hope things work out for you too Janette.xxx


----------



## lifeline

PurpleFi said:


> Photos


Wow, beautiful


----------



## Islander

lifeline said:


> Oh, such a shame, but holding out for a good outcome of today's viewing. It's nearly 5 o'clock now...


Good morning from the Island Rebecca, it's a cold windy day here. xxx


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> I am going to disappoint you then. Having waited at least two weeks for him to sign contracts we asked that it be done by midday today. Solicitor sent e-mail to his solicitor, estate agent to him. This morning he emails estate agent back, can't meet the deadline so am pulling out. Now back to square one except half the house is packed up in boxes. Don't know whether to cry or scream, commit murder is quite close to the top as well. So it looks as though we will have to forfeit our bungalow unless it is still on the market when this one eventually goes. I just feel completely ........ I don't really know how I feel.
> 
> Went shopping this morning half way round Morrisons my phone goes and we have a viewing at 5 this afternoon, so have been hard at it since we get home, trying to tidy boxes etc. anyway will let you know how it goes later. xxxx


He obviously never had much intention to buy the house. He has just messed you around. You should be able to sue him, but you can't.


----------



## lifeline

Islander said:


> Good morning from the Island Rebecca, it's a cold windy day here. xxx


That's a shame,it's a beautiful spring day here. Hope your weather improves through the day.


----------



## binkbrice

London Girl said:


> Sadly, yes but they are Victorian I think but they keep them well preserved, don't think you'd be allowed to do that now, unless maybe they died from natural causes!! It _was_ a really lovely day! There were a lot of children about, both with school staff and with family and we couldn't work out why they weren't at school. Then, on the way home we passed a school being used as a Polling Station as we had council elections yesterday. Still didn't put two and two together until this morning, duh!!! xxxx


They use the schools here too for elections!


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> He obviously never had much intention to buy the house. He has just messed you around. You should be able to sue him, but you can't.


I don't think I would have spent £1000 or more on a survey + solicitor fees if I didn't intend to buy somewhere, but then we all know what a d**k head he is. xx


----------



## Aunt Sue

once the 'raw' area is more healed, use either aloe plant or 100% cocoa butter to help with scarring. I would start with aloe, split the 'leaf' open and put all over the damage areas, no wrapping. do this while sitting and watch tv or something similar. you can do again at night and lay the hand flat on a towel. then switch to 100% cocoa butter. use all the time. both products really really help with minimizing scarring. I had a boyfriend that was burned by an auto radiator. they gave him a 'silver seal' product that worked great. very expensive and we could not get it without a script. I have used aloe and cocoa butter on a similar fire burn, hot pan burn, even a dog attack and surgical incisions. with generous use of 100% cocoa butter, there will be minimal scarring. good luck.


----------



## Miss Pam

RookieRetiree said:


> Hope the new viewers are serious buyers. I think I'd find a new solicitor and be tougher up front on the timing! What an SOB to put you through all of this.
> 
> We've had our own share of missteps by the construction loan vendor. In the soutern part of the US, things and people tend to be more loose than here in the north and I know I have to get used to that, but I'll never abide by someone being nonchallannt about my money!
> 
> It's all good now, I think.


Glad you got it all sorted out, but sorry you had to deal with it in the first place! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Islander said:


> That's because we have your rain here lol! xox


It had to go somewhere I suppose! xxxooo


----------



## linkan

Aunt Sue said:


> once the 'raw' area is more healed, use either aloe plant or 100% cocoa butter to help with scarring. I would start with aloe, split the 'leaf' open and put all over the damage areas, no wrapping. do this while sitting and watch tv or something similar. you can do again at night and lay the hand flat on a towel. then switch to 100% cocoa butter. use all the time. both products really really help with minimizing scarring. I had a boyfriend that was burned by an auto radiator. they gave him a 'silver seal' product that worked great. very expensive and we could not get it without a script. I have used aloe and cocoa butter on a similar fire burn, hot pan burn, even a dog attack and surgical incisions. with generous use of 100% cocoa butter, there will be minimal scarring. good luck.


Thank thou aunt Sue , I'll pass it on to him.????


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> I am going to disappoint you then. Having waited at least two weeks for him to sign contracts we asked that it be done by midday today. Solicitor sent e-mail to his solicitor, estate agent to him. This morning he emails estate agent back, can't meet the deadline so am pulling out. Now back to square one except half the house is packed up in boxes. Don't know whether to cry or scream, commit murder is quite close to the top as well. So it looks as though we will have to forfeit our bungalow unless it is still on the market when this one eventually goes. I just feel completely ........ I don't really know how I feel.
> 
> Went shopping this morning half way round Morrisons my phone goes and we have a viewing at 5 this afternoon, so have been hard at it since we get home, trying to tidy boxes etc. anyway will let you know how it goes later. xxxx


Good afternoon from Denver.
Hi Jacky, first off ... I am sorry that jacka** put you through all that crud for nothing, but I am pulling out all stops for all positive selling vibes that are out, for you. I hope this viewer loves the property, and buys on first look. I also hope the property you want is still available! ❤❤


----------



## linkan

Ds's house is beautiful Josephine and much like i pictured a home in France.
So nice to hear y'all are having lots of time together. ????⭐????


----------



## linkan

Jacky sorry tho hear about your other buyer. I can't say I'm surprised though, it seems he was looking for a way out.
Positive vibes coming at you! Someday this will all be behind you but you'll never want to move again ????


----------



## Barn-dweller

Xiang said:


> Good afternoon from Denver.
> Hi Jacky, first off ... I am sorry that jacka** put you through all that crud for nothing, but I am pulling out all stops for all positive selling vibes that are out, for you. I hope this viewer loves the property, and buys on first look. I also hope the property you want is still available! ❤❤


Thanks Judi. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

linkan said:


> Jacky sorry tho hear about your other buyer. I can't say I'm surprised though, it seems he was looking for a way out.
> Positive vibes coming at you! Someday this will all be behind you but you'll never want to move again ????


I'll have to make sure we find the right place then, although not feeling at all positive at the moment. xx


----------



## linkan

nitz8catz said:


> May the 4th be with you. (Had to do it. It's Star Wars day :sm11: :sm16: :sm17: )
> I'm going to run away now.
> Have a good day.


LOVE IT????????


----------



## Islander

I will be filling my face with Curried Prawns any moment now!


----------



## linkan

London Girl said:


> What a beautiful house, I would love to visit there! The National Trust run WInston Churchill's house in Westerham, Kent, and that is similar too. We don't seem to use our NT cards much any more as DH can't walk too far, I miss seeing these beautiful old houses. Only posting one picture of Chartwell, although you can tour the house, which is wonderful!


So Pretty.. Love all the greenery.


----------



## Miss Pam

Xiang said:


> Good afternoon from Denver.
> Hi Jacky, first off ... I am sorry that jacka** put you through all that crud for nothing, but I am pulling out all stops for all positive selling vibes that are out, for you. I hope this viewer loves the property, and buys on first look. I also hope the property you want is still available! ❤❤


You made it to the States! Welcome!!! I hope you have a fabulous time while you're here! Looking forward to hearing all about it as you travel about. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Islander said:


> I will be filling my face with Curried Prawns any moment now!


Yummy!!!! xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> I will be filling my face with Curried Prawns any moment now!


Ooh can I come for dinner? xx


----------



## linkan

nitz8catz said:


> Mum did that not long ago. She glued together plates, candleholders and glasses to put in the garden. It was a fad a couple of years ago. Unfortunately, she used the wrong glue so it all came apart that same summer.


I made spaghetti jar and candlestick candle holders for thanksgiving one year. Don't know how well they have done gave them to the sisters. 
But i used gorilla glue lol.


----------



## linkan

Xiang said:


> Good afternoon from Denver.
> Hi Jacky, first off ... I am sorry that jacka** put you through all that crud for nothing, but I am pulling out all stops for all positive selling vibes that are out, for you. I hope this viewer loves the property, and buys on first look. I also hope the property you want is still available! ❤❤


Welcome to the states mj !!!????
I bet your tired. Hope your trip is everything you dreamed. Although don't know if you'll see snow????


----------



## binkbrice

Xiang said:


> Good afternoon from Denver.
> Hi Jacky, first off ... I am sorry that jacka** put you through all that crud for nothing, but I am pulling out all stops for all positive selling vibes that are out, for you. I hope this viewer loves the property, and buys on first look. I also hope the property you want is still available! ❤❤


Yay you made it welcome and I hope you get to see some snow!


----------



## PurpleFi

Just been out for a family meal. I had pizza. Yummy. This was the sunset on the way home


----------



## binkbrice

PurpleFi said:


> Just been out for a family meal. I had pizza. Yummy. This was the sunset on the way home


That is very pretty! I'm off to get pizza for the family and then I am going to sewing circle!


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> I am going to disappoint you then. Having waited at least two weeks for him to sign contracts we asked that it be done by midday today. Solicitor sent e-mail to his solicitor, estate agent to him. This morning he emails estate agent back, can't meet the deadline so am pulling out. Now back to square one except half the house is packed up in boxes. Don't know whether to cry or scream, commit murder is quite close to the top as well. So it looks as though we will have to forfeit our bungalow unless it is still on the market when this one eventually goes. I just feel completely ........ I don't really know how I feel.
> 
> Went shopping this morning half way round Morrisons my phone goes and we have a viewing at 5 this afternoon, so have been hard at it since we get home, trying to tidy boxes etc. anyway will let you know how it goes later. xxxx


Jacky sending you lots of love and comforting hugs xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

binkbrice said:


> That is very pretty! I'm off to get pizza for the family and then I am going to sewing circle!


Enjoy sewing circle xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Just been out for a family meal. I had pizza. Yummy. This was the sunset on the way home


Almost as good as our weather. xx :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## PurpleFi

lifeline said:


> Wow, beautiful


Merci xx


----------



## PurpleFi

binkbrice said:


> They use the schools here too for elections!


We vote in a side room in our local church.


----------



## PurpleFi

Xiang said:


> Good afternoon from Denver.
> Hi Jacky, first off ... I am sorry that jacka** put you through all that crud for nothing, but I am pulling out all stops for all positive selling vibes that are out, for you. I hope this viewer loves the property, and buys on first look. I also hope the property you want is still available! ❤❤


Hi Judi, gave a wonderful holiday xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Almost as good as our weather. xx :sm23: :sm23:


Glad you are getting good weather too, you deserve some xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Glad you are getting good weather too, you deserve some xxxx


Well it hasn't rained today and we haven't lit the fire so things are looking up. Hope it stays dry as we will have to cut the grass this weekend. xx


----------



## LondonChris

linkan said:


> Have gotten a lovely surprise when i stepped outside today. First blooms.


Beautiful.


----------



## LondonChris

linkan said:


> You can go to the dollar tree and get candle holders for a dollar each and make them with those instead of rods. They turn out really pretty.


That's a good idea but don't see many candlesticks around. I have lots of old glass ones but not suitable. Thanks for the idea.


----------



## PurpleFi

LondonChris said:


> Beautiful.


I agree Chris, those iris are beautiful.. xx


----------



## LondonChris

SaxonLady said:


> Good that the meal was so good. I'm surprised you only managed to get one plate if you visited several charity shops.


I couldn't find suitable ones, I want pale colours. I think someone else went to the shop first, there were hardly any around. If I feel better tomorrow I may go to Greenwich & look there.


----------



## LondonChris

SaxonLady said:


> He more likely has PTSD from the aircrash. He was close to the crash and he and Merlin had to fix lighting over the bodies so that they could be worked on overnight.


That was one terrible weekend for all of you. I hope he will soon be better & you get uninterrupted sleep.


----------



## LondonChris

PurpleFi said:


> Photos


It looks beautiful.


----------



## LondonChris

Barn-dweller said:


> I am going to disappoint you then. Having waited at least two weeks for him to sign contracts we asked that it be done by midday today. Solicitor sent e-mail to his solicitor, estate agent to him. This morning he emails estate agent back, can't meet the deadline so am pulling out. Now back to square one except half the house is packed up in boxes. Don't know whether to cry or scream, commit murder is quite close to the top as well. So it looks as though we will have to forfeit our bungalow unless it is still on the market when this one eventually goes. I just feel completely ........ I don't really know how I feel.
> 
> Went shopping this morning half way round Morrisons my phone goes and we have a viewing at 5 this afternoon, so have been hard at it since we get home, trying to tidy boxes etc. anyway will let you know how it goes later. xxxx


That man......I can't say what I think it would be very rude. I hope he has lots of money over his antics. Good luck with the new lookers. Fingers crossed for a happy ending very soon.


----------



## LondonChris

PurpleFi said:


> I agree Chris, those iris are beautiful.. xx


They are my favourite flower but they don't like my soil. I had an iris given to me from the Chelsea flower show , that didn't like me either!


----------



## LondonChris

All quiet here in my doss-house sitting room. I think it’s going to be a regular Friday night sleep over after Thursday! Seriously thinking about a tent in the garden, for me. I’m off to bed now, sleep well everyone. Hugs to you all.


----------



## Barn-dweller

LondonChris said:


> All quiet here in my doss-house sitting room. I think it's going to be a regular Friday night sleep over after Thursday! Seriously thinking about a tent in the garden, for me. I'm off to bed now, sleep well everyone. Hugs to you all.


Night night. xx


----------



## linkan

PurpleFi said:


> Just been out for a family meal. I had pizza. Yummy. This was the sunset on the way home


Awesome????


----------



## Xiang

Hello my beautiful sisters! 

We flew out of Adelaide at 0600hrs, landed in Melbourne 2 hrs, which was 0730hrs EST; & had 20mins to get from our landing gate to the international terminal, then find our gate. We were actually called over the loud speaker, I think we only just made it to the plane, but I also think they had delayed the take-off, to give us time to get to the plane.
We had to do some running :sm06: , which was quite difficult in my UGG boots, after that, I was thoroughly exhausted, soaking wet, and as if that wasn't enough; an Asthma episode was brought on, but it didn't get to the severe stage, and I got over it fairly fast. :sm06: :sm23: 
So we left Melbourne at 0900 Thursday 3/5; and arrived in Los Angeles at 0625 Thursday, had a 4hr wait before our next flight, then arrived at Denver at 1225, where it was raining quite heavily. We then picked up our hire car, and after finally, being able to understand enough about the car, and the gps to make that work properly, we were able to go to our accommodation; and finally have shower, put clean clothes on, and relax, we had not slept for 3 days???????????? and it was a level of tired, that I have never reached.:sm06: :sm06:
By the time we woke today, we had missed breakfast, we decided to have a look around, and get some breakfast, and take a walk, we did the same at lunch, so we As we are going to try and make it for tea, while the kitchen is still open; becais I really don't want to go walking after tea - I really just want to go to bed right now, but the kitchen is probably already preparing for the dining room to open! 
That's enough for this post! ????????????


----------



## Xiang

Miss Pam said:


> You made it to the States! Welcome!!! I hope you have a fabulous time while you're here! Looking forward to hearing all about it as you travel about. xxxooo


Thanks Pam, I think that we will enjoy our travels.

I hope your housing issues have been cleared out by now. xoxoxo


----------



## Miss Pam

Xiang said:


> Thanks Pam, I think that we will enjoy our travels.
> 
> I hope your housing issues have been cleared out by now. xoxoxo


Unfortunately, no. It's all still a muddle. We found out a couple of days ago that at the end of the month they are going to begin demolition of the 8 houses they have acquired on our street. That's going to be fun. :sm03: xxxooo


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> Welcome to the states mj !!!????
> I bet your tired. Hope your trip is everything you dreamed. Although don't know if you'll see snow????


Thanks CD, and yes, we were, and stll are, very tired; we missed breakfast because we slept through it!????????


----------



## Xiang

binkbrice said:


> Yay you made it welcome and I hope you get to see some snow!


Thanks Lisa, I have seen some snow from the plane, as we were flying over the mountains neat Denver, so I am staying very optimistic, and I'll keep on hoping I WILL get to see snow! he he he
xoxoxo


----------



## Islander

Miss Pam said:


> Yummy!!!! xxxooo


Oh yes it was! Battered big prawns in curry sauce on a bed of coleslaw with a slice of garlic toast. The coleslaw complemented the seafood as it was sweet and took away the hotness of the curry. I won't need supper tonight.. :sm17: xxx


----------



## Islander

Xiang said:


> Thanks Lisa, I have seen some snow from the plane, as we were flying over the mountains neat Denver, so I am staying very optimistic, and I'll keep on hoping I WILL get to see snow! he he he
> xoxoxo


Happy holiday Judi, you must be one of the few that wants to see snow, I hope you get your wish! xxx


----------



## Islander

Miss Pam said:


> Unfortunately, no. It's all still a muddle. We found out a couple of days ago that at the end of the month they are going to begin demolition of the 8 houses they have acquired on our street. That's going to be fun. :sm03: xxxooo


What a shame can't they move the houses and sell them to someone who needs a home for less?


----------



## Islander

Xiang said:


> Hello my beautiful sisters!
> 
> We flew out of Adelaide at 0600hrs, landed in Melbourne 2 hrs, which was 0730hrs EST; & had 20mins to get from our landing gate to the international terminal, then find our gate. We were actually called over the loud speaker, I think we only just made it to the plane, but I also think they had delayed the take-off, to give us time to get to the plane.
> We had to do some running :sm06: , which was quite difficult in my UGG boots, after that, I was thoroughly exhausted, soaking wet, and as if that wasn't enough; an Asthma episode was brought on, but it didn't get to the severe stage, and I got over it fairly fast. :sm06: :sm23:
> So we left Melbourne at 0900 Thursday 3/5; and arrived in Los Angeles at 0625 Thursday, had a 4hr wait before our next flight, then arrived at Denver at 1225, where it was raining quite heavily. We then picked up our hire car, and after finally, being able to understand enough about the car, and the gps to make that work properly, we were able to go to our accommodation; and finally have shower, put clean clothes on, and relax, we had not slept for 3 days???????????? and it was a level of tired, that I have never reached.:sm06: :sm06:
> By the time we woke today, we had missed breakfast, we decided to have a look around, and get some breakfast, and take a walk, we did the same at lunch, so we As we are going to try and make it for tea, while the kitchen is still open; becais I really don't want to go walking after tea - I really just want to go to bed right now, but the kitchen is probably already preparing for the dining room to open!
> That's enough for this post! ????????????


I hope you get a good sleep in so you feel more refreshed for your next day, it tired me out reading your first days endeavours! xxxx


----------



## Islander

LondonChris said:


> That man......I can't say what I think it would be very rude. I hope he has lots of money over his antics. Good luck with the new lookers. Fingers crossed for a happy ending very soon.


Yes, we must remain polite and ladylike but it's so hard! :sm15: xoxo


----------



## Miss Pam

Islander said:


> What a shame can't they move the houses and sell them to someone who needs a home for less?


No, that's not their plan for the houses they are acquiring for this project. :sm03: xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi

Miss Pam said:


> No, that's not their plan for the houses they are acquiring for this project. :sm03: xxxooo


That all sounds so hard for you. Sending you lots of love and hugs. Xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> That all sounds so hard for you. Sending you lots of love and hugs. Xxxx


Thanks, Josephine. Very much appreciated! :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> Just been out for a family meal. I had pizza. Yummy. This was the sunset on the way home


That is beautiful!


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Judi, gave a wonderful holiday xxx


Thanks Josephine, we have had a good start, and I have almost caught up with myself. xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

Miss Pam said:


> Unfortunately, no. It's all still a muddle. We found out a couple of days ago that at the end of the month they are going to begin demolition of the 8 houses they have acquired on our street. That's going to be fun. :sm03: xxxooo


That is dreadful, they aren't very helpful. Messing with peoples lives, and also making life difficult. 
I hope things begin looking up .... immediately .... for both you and Jacky. Surely things have to look up for both of you! xoxoxo


----------



## Miss Pam

Xiang said:


> That is dreadful, they aren't very helpful. Messing with peoples lives, and also making life difficult.
> I hope thinhs begin looking up .... immediately .... for both you and Jacky. Surely things have to look up for both of you! xoxoxo


Thanks, Judi. One would certainly think so. :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> Happy holiday Judi, you must be one of the few that wants to see snow, I hope you get your wish! xxx


Hehehe ..... I will appologise to all those who don't want it snow again; just in case it does! But I have never seen snow before! ????????????


----------



## PurpleFi

Xiang said:


> That is dreadful, they aren't very helpful. Messing with peoples lives, and also making life difficult.
> I hope thinhs begin looking up .... immediately .... for both you and Jacky. Surely things have to look up for both of you! xoxoxo


I quite agree Judi xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Xiang said:


> Hehehe ..... I will appologise to all those who don't want it snow again; just in case it does! But I have never seen snow before! ????????????


I can understand you want to see it. Xx


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> I hope you get a good sleep in so you feel more refreshed for your next day, it tired me out reading your first days endeavours! xxxx


????????


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> I can understand you want to see it. Xx


Thanks ... I think I have wanted to see it, for quite a few years now, I dont care if it doesn't snow, just as long as I can see the snow that is in the mountains! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

Fair well for now, I am going to get som sleep now, and tomorrow we start the touring, so will catch you again tomorrow afternoon sometime! xoxoxo


----------



## lifeline

Xiang said:


> Good afternoon from Denver.
> Hi Jacky, first off ... I am sorry that jacka** put you through all that crud for nothing, but I am pulling out all stops for all positive selling vibes that are out, for you. I hope this viewer loves the property, and buys on first look. I also hope the property you want is still available! ❤❤


Glad you got there at last Judi, have a wonderful time


----------



## lifeline

Barn-dweller said:


> Well it hasn't rained today and we haven't lit the fire so things are looking up. Hope it stays dry as we will have to cut the grass this weekend. xx


No heating on here either. Now that the house is back on the market cutting the grass has become an essential again I guess :sm05:


----------



## lifeline

Miss Pam said:


> Unfortunately, no. It's all still a muddle. We found out a couple of days ago that at the end of the month they are going to begin demolition of the 8 houses they have acquired on our street. That's going to be fun. :sm03: xxxooo


Oh Pam,how horrible for you to live with that happening around you


----------



## lifeline

Islander said:


> Oh yes it was! Battered big prawns in curry sauce on a bed of coleslaw with a slice of garlic toast. The coleslaw complemented the seafood as it was sweet and took away the hotness of the curry. I won't need supper tonight.. :sm17: xxx


Coleslaw is one of my favourite things, especially a good homemade one


----------



## linkan

Xiang said:


> Hehehe ..... I will appologise to all those who don't want it snow again; just in case it does! But I have never seen snow before! ????????????


I hope you do.. Surely there are places to ski around there? You'd get to see the white stuff for sure !

Although i wish you were a little further east... ???? okay i just wish you got to visit us lol... ???? i would be useless for days with that much travel... It would take lots of coffee and motivation to get me moving. 
Sleep well????


----------



## Barn-dweller

Xiang said:


> Hello my beautiful sisters!
> 
> We flew out of Adelaide at 0600hrs, landed in Melbourne 2 hrs, which was 0730hrs EST; & had 20mins to get from our landing gate to the international terminal, then find our gate. We were actually called over the loud speaker, I think we only just made it to the plane, but I also think they had delayed the take-off, to give us time to get to the plane.
> We had to do some running :sm06: , which was quite difficult in my UGG boots, after that, I was thoroughly exhausted, soaking wet, and as if that wasn't enough; an Asthma episode was brought on, but it didn't get to the severe stage, and I got over it fairly fast. :sm06: :sm23:
> So we left Melbourne at 0900 Thursday 3/5; and arrived in Los Angeles at 0625 Thursday, had a 4hr wait before our next flight, then arrived at Denver at 1225, where it was raining quite heavily. We then picked up our hire car, and after finally, being able to understand enough about the car, and the gps to make that work properly, we were able to go to our accommodation; and finally have shower, put clean clothes on, and relax, we had not slept for 3 days???????????? and it was a level of tired, that I have never reached.:sm06: :sm06:
> By the time we woke today, we had missed breakfast, we decided to have a look around, and get some breakfast, and take a walk, we did the same at lunch, so we As we are going to try and make it for tea, while the kitchen is still open; becais I really don't want to go walking after tea - I really just want to go to bed right now, but the kitchen is probably already preparing for the dining room to open!
> That's enough for this post! ????????????


A hectic start, hopefully things will calm down a bit. Enjoy. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Miss Pam said:


> Unfortunately, no. It's all still a muddle. We found out a couple of days ago that at the end of the month they are going to begin demolition of the 8 houses they have acquired on our street. That's going to be fun. :sm03: xxxooo


Isn't life frustrating, at least you will have a good reason for not doing house-work, too much dust around while they are working. Are they near your place? xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> Oh yes it was! Battered big prawns in curry sauce on a bed of coleslaw with a slice of garlic toast. The coleslaw complemented the seafood as it was sweet and took away the hotness of the curry. I won't need supper tonight.. :sm17: xxx


Stop it, I'm drooling. xx :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> Yes, we must remain polite and ladylike but it's so hard! :sm15: xoxo


I have been nowhere near polite or ladylike when speaking of him. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Miss Pam said:


> Thanks, Judi. One would certainly think so. :sm02: xxxooo


 :sm16: :sm16:


----------



## Barn-dweller

lifeline said:


> No heating on here either. Now that the house is back on the market cutting the grass has become an essential again I guess :sm05:


Yes, on the agenda for today. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a glorious sunny Wales and wall to wall blue skies although there was frost on the grass when we got up. Ironing this morning then grass cutting this afternoon. Sound familiar? Viewers came yesterday, not sure what they thought will have to wait for the feedback from estate agents. Have to unpack some of the boxes and find our Summer clothes as we are still in Winter gear. See you later, off to the ironing board. xx


----------



## linkan

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a glorious sunny Wales and wall to wall blue skies although there was frost on the grass when we got up. Ironing this morning then grass cutting this afternoon. Sound familiar? Viewers came yesterday, not sure what they thought will have to wait for the feedback from estate agents. Have to unpack some of the boxes and find our Summer clothes as we are still in Winter gear. See you later, off to the ironing board. xx


What is this ironing you speak of? LOL???? Fingers and toes crossed for ya.


----------



## linkan

MJ this is for you... Y'all may want to go for a ride and see what you see.


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> Good afternoon from Denver.
> Hi Jacky, first off ... I am sorry that jacka** put you through all that crud for nothing, but I am pulling out all stops for all positive selling vibes that are out, for you. I hope this viewer loves the property, and buys on first look. I also hope the property you want is still available! ❤❤


Wow, you are actually on foreign soil!! Have a wonderful time, looking forward to hearing about the highlights!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Well it hasn't rained today and we haven't lit the fire so things are looking up. Hope it stays dry as we will have to cut the grass this weekend. xx


I bet you were hoping that was all behind you!! :sm22: xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

linkan said:


> What is this ironing you speak of? LOL???? Fingers and toes crossed for ya.


Something I hate doing but like the results. All done now and dug out our summer clothes from the boxes and put the winter ones away. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> I bet you were hoping that was all behind you!! :sm22: xxxx


Oh tell me about it. We are so p****d of you wouldn't believe it. Every blade of grass I cut will be his throat. xxxx :sm14: :sm14:


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> Hello my beautiful sisters!
> 
> We flew out of Adelaide at 0600hrs, landed in Melbourne 2 hrs, which was 0730hrs EST; & had 20mins to get from our landing gate to the international terminal, then find our gate. We were actually called over the loud speaker, I think we only just made it to the plane, but I also think they had delayed the take-off, to give us time to get to the plane.
> We had to do some running :sm06: , which was quite difficult in my UGG boots, after that, I was thoroughly exhausted, soaking wet, and as if that wasn't enough; an Asthma episode was brought on, but it didn't get to the severe stage, and I got over it fairly fast. :sm06: :sm23:
> So we left Melbourne at 0900 Thursday 3/5; and arrived in Los Angeles at 0625 Thursday, had a 4hr wait before our next flight, then arrived at Denver at 1225, where it was raining quite heavily. We then picked up our hire car, and after finally, being able to understand enough about the car, and the gps to make that work properly, we were able to go to our accommodation; and finally have shower, put clean clothes on, and relax, we had not slept for 3 days???????????? and it was a level of tired, that I have never reached.:sm06: :sm06:
> By the time we woke today, we had missed breakfast, we decided to have a look around, and get some breakfast, and take a walk, we did the same at lunch, so we As we are going to try and make it for tea, while the kitchen is still open; becais I really don't want to go walking after tea - I really just want to go to bed right now, but the kitchen is probably already preparing for the dining room to open!
> That's enough for this post! ????????????


That was quite some journey for you!! You will catch up with your sleep and get over thejet lag and then you can really enjoy yourselves! Lots of love! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> Unfortunately, no. It's all still a muddle. We found out a couple of days ago that at the end of the month they are going to begin demolition of the 8 houses they have acquired on our street. That's going to be fun. :sm03: xxxooo


Oh no, that's going to be very weird! I hope they aren't trying to pressure you into cutting and running, you stand firm for what you want love!! xxxx


----------



## lifeline

Barn-dweller said:


> Something I hate doing but like the results. All done now and dug out our summer clothes from the boxes and put the winter ones away. xx


I thought about it but all are still in their storage bags. I don't even know what summer stuff I have left as I was quite ruthless in the sorting before the move :sm16:


----------



## PurpleFi

Good afternoon from sunny France.
Having a lazy day. Collected gs1 today so now all my French gks are together. Gs1 is now about 4 inches taller than me!

Tomorrow we are hoping to go to the lake and do some jet skiing.

Hope everyone is well and Jacky I'm still keeping everything crossed.


----------



## Miss Pam

Xiang said:


> Fair well for now, I am going to get som sleep now, and tomorrow we start the touring, so will catch you again tomorrow afternoon sometime! xoxoxo


Safe travels and enjoy your day today! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

lifeline said:


> Oh Pam,how horrible for you to live with that happening around you


I don't think it's going to be much fun. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Isn't life frustrating, at least you will have a good reason for not doing house-work, too much dust around while they are working. Are they near your place? xx


Yes, will be a good excuse for that. And, yes, there are three houses on our side of the street with the first one being right next door. There are two houses across the street that are going -- one right across the street and the other next to that. Then there are a couple up the street on the other side of our neighbor on that side. Will be very crazy, I think. xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi

Miss Pam said:


> Yes, will be a good excuse for that. And, yes, there are three houses on our side of the street with the first one being right next door. There are two houses across the street that are going -- one right across the street and the other next to that. Then there are a couple up the street on the other side of our neighbor on that side. Will be very crazy, I think. xxxooo


I do hope you get a proper offer and can move quickly. Keeping everything crossed and sending lots and lots of love and hugs. Xxxxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> I have been nowhere near polite or ladylike when speaking of him. xx


I definitely wouldn't have been either! We had a call yesterday from a guy at the appraisal company that Sound Transit hired to do their original appraisal last year. We didn't answer and let it go to voice mail. He wants to schedule a reinspection. I typed up the message and sent it off to our attorney. I don't see any reason for them to reinspect as they have all the photos, etc., from the inspection they did last year. Our house is getting more rundown by the day as we don't do much with it -- why bother -- it's just going to get torn down!!!! Will see what the attorney says. Hopefully we won't have to go through that again. All so very frustrating! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Oh no, that's going to be very weird! I hope they aren't trying to pressure you into cutting and running, you stand firm for what you want love!! xxxx


Thank you. That's our plan to stand firm! There will be 4 owner occupied houses still occupied when they begin the demolition process. Crazy!!!! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> I do hope you get a proper offer and can move quickly. Keeping everything crossed and sending lots and lots of love and hugs. Xxxxxx


Thank you!!! Me, too! xxxooo


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> Thank you. That's our plan to stand firm! There will be 4 owner occupied houses still occupied when they begin the demolition process. Crazy!!!! xxxooo


Glad you won't be all alone down there!! xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Glad you won't be all alone down there!! xxxx


Me, too. It's getting kind of creepy with all the vacant houses. xxxooo


----------



## Xiang

lifeline said:


> Glad you got there at last Judi, have a wonderful time


Thanks Rebecca, we have been quiet so far, just a couple of walks around the area we are in, and lots of fluids, to try and get ised to the rarified atmosphere of Colorado. There seems to be much less Oxygen in the air here, I actually felt like I needed a supplemental supply of O2, so that I could walk as far as I can at home. I honestly forgot about the difference in the Oxygen content, when compared with O2 content at sea level! :sm06: :sm23: :sm23:

We are about to head on down for breakfast, then we leave Denver, and begin our self drive tour. Have a good afternoon/morning, and if wifi is available at the next place we stay, I will be back on this evening. xoxoxo


----------



## Miss Pam

Xiang said:


> Thanks Rebecca, we have been quiet so far, just a couple of walks around the area we are in, and lots of fluids, to try and get ised to the rarified atmosphere of Colorado. There seems to be much less Oxygen in the air here, I actually felt like I needed a supplemental supply of O2, so that I could walk as far as I can at home. I honestly forgot about the difference in the Oxygen content, when compared with O2 content at sea level! :sm06: :sm23: :sm23:
> 
> We are about to head on down for breakfast, then we leave Denver, and begin our self drive tour. Have a good afternoon/morning, and if wifi is available at the next place we stay, I will be back on this evening. xoxoxo


Yes, you are at such a high altitude in Denver. It will get better for you when you leave Denver for lower elevations. xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon from sunny France.
> Having a lazy day. Collected gs1 today so now all my French gks are together. Gs1 is now about 4 inches taller than me!
> 
> Tomorrow we are hoping to go to the lake and do some jet skiing.
> 
> Hope everyone is well and Jacky I'm still keeping everything crossed.


Don't be uncomfortable all weekend, as it's bank holiday nothing is going to happen (if at all) until Tuesday at the earliest. Have fun jet-skiing, would love to do that again. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Miss Pam said:


> I definitely wouldn't have been either! We had a call yesterday from a guy at the appraisal company that Sound Transit hired to do their original appraisal last year. We didn't answer and let it go to voice mail. He wants to schedule a reinspection. I typed up the message and sent it off to our attorney. I don't see any reason for them to reinspect as they have all the photos, etc., from the inspection they did last year. Our house is getting more rundown by the day as we don't do much with it -- why bother -- it's just going to get torn down!!!! Will see what the attorney says. Hopefully we won't have to go through that again. All so very frustrating! xxxooo


I empathise completely. xx :sm13: :sm13:


----------



## jinx

Morning from my little corner of the world. Sunshine, flowers, and warmer temperatures are brightening my days. Typing for me is painful right now so I send best wishes, smiles, and hugs to everyone in this short message.


----------



## linkan

Glad you're having a good time Josephine and that all the gk's are assembled now. Don't do anything We wouldn't do! Lol ...right? I need some wine in my life today so I'll raise a glass to you???????? cheers !


----------



## linkan

Xiang said:


> Thanks Rebecca, we have been quiet so far, just a couple of walks around the area we are in, and lots of fluids, to try and get ised to the rarified atmosphere of Colorado. There seems to be much less Oxygen in the air here, I actually felt like I needed a supplemental supply of O2, so that I could walk as far as I can at home. I honestly forgot about the difference in the Oxygen content, when compared with O2 content at sea level! :sm06: :sm23: :sm23:
> 
> We are about to head on down for breakfast, then we leave Denver, and begin our self drive tour. Have a good afternoon/morning, and if wifi is available at the next place we stay, I will be back on this evening. xoxoxo


Safe travels hope you breathe better soon.. Xoxo.


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Morning from my little corner of the world. Sunshine, flowers, and warmer temperatures are brightening my days. Typing for me is painful right now so I send best wishes, smiles, and hugs to everyone in this short message.


So sorry to hear that jinx, is it arthritis? Hope you get some relief soon, we'll miss you! xxxx


----------



## linkan

jinx said:


> Morning from my little corner of the world. Sunshine, flowers, and warmer temperatures are brightening my days. Typing for me is painful right now so I send best wishes, smiles, and hugs to everyone in this short message.


Feel better soon????????


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> I empathise completely. xx :sm13: :sm13:


As I do with you. :sm16: xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

Miss Pam said:


> As I do with you. :sm16: xxxooo


Fancy run away together?? xx :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Fancy run away together?? xx :sm09: :sm09:


You could take Rookie with you!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxx


----------



## LondonChris

Xiang said:


> Hello my beautiful sisters!
> 
> We flew out of Adelaide at 0600hrs, landed in Melbourne 2 hrs, which was 0730hrs EST; & had 20mins to get from our landing gate to the international terminal, then find our gate. We were actually called over the loud speaker, I think we only just made it to the plane, but I also think they had delayed the take-off, to give us time to get to the plane.
> We had to do some running :sm06: , which was quite difficult in my UGG boots, after that, I was thoroughly exhausted, soaking wet, and as if that wasn't enough; an Asthma episode was brought on, but it didn't get to the severe stage, and I got over it fairly fast. :sm06: :sm23:
> So we left Melbourne at 0900 Thursday 3/5; and arrived in Los Angeles at 0625 Thursday, had a 4hr wait before our next flight, then arrived at Denver at 1225, where it was raining quite heavily. We then picked up our hire car, and after finally, being able to understand enough about the car, and the gps to make that work properly, we were able to go to our accommodation; and finally have shower, put clean clothes on, and relax, we had not slept for 3 days???????????? and it was a level of tired, that I have never reached.:sm06: :sm06:
> By the time we woke today, we had missed breakfast, we decided to have a look around, and get some breakfast, and take a walk, we did the same at lunch, so we As we are going to try and make it for tea, while the kitchen is still open; becais I really don't want to go walking after tea - I really just want to go to bed right now, but the kitchen is probably already preparing for the dining room to open!
> That's enough for this post! ????????????


I feel tired reading that! At least you are finally there. Have a wonderful time! Xx


----------



## LondonChris

Islander said:


> Oh yes it was! Battered big prawns in curry sauce on a bed of coleslaw with a slice of garlic toast. The coleslaw complemented the seafood as it was sweet and took away the hotness of the curry. I won't need supper tonight.. :sm17: xxx


My mouth is drooling, I love prawns, especially with garlic!


----------



## LondonChris

Barn-dweller said:


> Stop it, I'm drooling. xx :sm09: :sm09:


I just said that too!


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> You could take Rookie with you!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxx


Anyone who feels like running away is welcome. xxxx


----------



## LondonChris

Miss Pam said:


> Yes, will be a good excuse for that. And, yes, there are three houses on our side of the street with the first one being right next door. There are two houses across the street that are going -- one right across the street and the other next to that. Then there are a couple up the street on the other side of our neighbor on that side. Will be very crazy, I think. xxxooo


I think that sounds terrible. Just as the weather improves you will have to keep the windows closed. Let's hope you soon get yours sold. Xx


----------



## LondonChris

Barn-dweller said:


> Fancy run away together?? xx :sm09: :sm09:


I'm coming........


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Fancy run away together?? xx :sm09: :sm09:


Yes, we should do that. :sm09: :sm09: xxxx


----------



## lifeline

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon from sunny France.
> Having a lazy day. Collected gs1 today so now all my French gks are together. Gs1 is now about 4 inches taller than me!
> 
> Tomorrow we are hoping to go to the lake and do some jet skiing.
> 
> Hope everyone is well and Jacky I'm still keeping everything crossed.


One very busy woman :sm09:


----------



## lifeline

Miss Pam said:


> I definitely wouldn't have been either! We had a call yesterday from a guy at the appraisal company that Sound Transit hired to do their original appraisal last year. We didn't answer and let it go to voice mail. He wants to schedule a reinspection. I typed up the message and sent it off to our attorney. I don't see any reason for them to reinspect as they have all the photos, etc., from the inspection they did last year. Our house is getting more rundown by the day as we don't do much with it -- why bother -- it's just going to get torn down!!!! Will see what the attorney says. Hopefully we won't have to go through that again. All so very frustrating! xxxooo


This is a dreadful state of affairs, I'm so sorry you are going through this


----------



## lifeline

Xiang said:


> Thanks Rebecca, we have been quiet so far, just a couple of walks around the area we are in, and lots of fluids, to try and get ised to the rarified atmosphere of Colorado. There seems to be much less Oxygen in the air here, I actually felt like I needed a supplemental supply of O2, so that I could walk as far as I can at home. I honestly forgot about the difference in the Oxygen content, when compared with O2 content at sea level! :sm06: :sm23: :sm23:
> 
> We are about to head on down for breakfast, then we leave Denver, and begin our self drive tour. Have a good afternoon/morning, and if wifi is available at the next place we stay, I will be back on this evening. xoxoxo


Looking forward to your next installment


----------



## Miss Pam

lifeline said:


> This is a dreadful state of affairs, I'm so sorry you are going through this


Thanks, Rebecca. It's not fun, that's for sure. xxxooo


----------



## lifeline

jinx said:


> Morning from my little corner of the world. Sunshine, flowers, and warmer temperatures are brightening my days. Typing for me is painful right now so I send best wishes, smiles, and hugs to everyone in this short message.


Sorry to hear that you are experiencing some level of discomfort. Feel better soon x


----------



## lifeline

linkan said:


> Glad you're having a good time Josephine and that all the gk's are assembled now. Don't do anything We wouldn't do! Lol ...right? I need some wine in my life today so I'll raise a glass to you???????? cheers !


I'm just having a glass of wine after a lovely afternoon out with DH so I'll raise a glass with you????


----------



## London Girl

lifeline said:


> I'm just having a glass of wine after a lovely afternoon out with DH so I'll raise a glass with you????


Cheers m'dears!!! xxxx


----------



## lifeline

Miss Pam said:


> Thanks, Rebecca. It's not fun, that's for sure. xxxooo


Here are some pictures to cheer you up from my afternoon out. We went to Nymans, a National Trust property, I've probably posted pictures from there before, it's one of our favourite NT properties to visit. The bluebells were beautiful (sorry June, they are my favourite flower)


----------



## lifeline

London Girl said:


> Cheers m'dears!!! xxxx


Cheers


----------



## Barn-dweller

lifeline said:


> Cheers


Lovely photos and cheers but I won't start yet. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

I think I've just written one of the hardest e-mails in my life, have told the owners of the bungalow that they should put it back on the market as we can't rely on when we will buy it. xx


----------



## lifeline

Barn-dweller said:


> I think I've just written one of the hardest e-mails in my life, have told the owners of the bungalow that they should put it back on the market as we can't rely on when we will buy it. xx


That was really tough, but you're doing the right thing. And maybe because you are doing the right thing things might just work out for you x


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> I think I've just written one of the hardest e-mails in my life, have told the owners of the bungalow that they should put it back on the market as we can't rely on when we will buy it. xx


I really feel for you Jacky. Sending you lots of hugs xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

lifeline said:


> Here are some pictures to cheer you up from my afternoon out. We went to Nymans, a National Trust property, I've probably posted pictures from there before, it's one of our favourite NT properties to visit. The bluebells were beautiful (sorry June, they are my favourite flower)


Gorgeous pictures xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> Morning from my little corner of the world. Sunshine, flowers, and warmer temperatures are brightening my days. Typing for me is painful right now so I send best wishes, smiles, and hugs to everyone in this short message.


Sending you lots of love and healing hugs. Hope you feel better very soon. Xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

linkan said:


> Glad you're having a good time Josephine and that all the gk's are assembled now. Don't do anything We wouldn't do! Lol ...right? I need some wine in my life today so I'll raise a glass to you???????? cheers !


Cheers Angela xx


----------



## grandma susan

Good evening girls. I'm at Stephens. I've been to see Albert this afternoon. The grave next but one had a man putting flowers on. We had a little chat. He'd lost his parter from breast cancer and she was only 47. I felt sad for him,

I've got the boiler men coming out to me and they start on Wednesday morning. I'm feeling very nervous. In fact I'm close to tears but I know I'll be ok. I've got to move lots of things and empty a cupboard on Monday or Tuesday. The house will be a tip.

I thought I'd empty Alberts little table that he kept by his chair. I've had to leave some stuff because they are wires and satnav and memory sticks. Stephen will have to sort it out. I'm down tonight. I'm going to catch up.


----------



## Barn-dweller

grandma susan said:


> Good evening girls. I'm at Stephens. I've been to see Albert this afternoon. The grave next but one had a man putting flowers on. We had a little chat. He'd lost his parter from breast cancer and she was only 47. I felt sad for him,
> 
> I've got the boiler men coming out to me and they start on Wednesday morning. I'm feeling very nervous. In fact I'm close to tears but I know I'll be ok. I've got to move lots of things and empty a cupboard on Monday or Tuesday. The house will be a tip.
> 
> I thought I'd empty Alberts little table that he kept by his chair. I've had to leave some stuff because they are wires and satnav and memory sticks. Stephen will have to sort it out. I'm down tonight. I'm going to catch up.


For vastly different reasons it sounds as though we are both down tonight even though the sun has been out today. We should be down in the dumps together. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> Good evening girls. I'm at Stephens. I've been to see Albert this afternoon. The grave next but one had a man putting flowers on. We had a little chat. He'd lost his parter from breast cancer and she was only 47. I felt sad for him,
> 
> I've got the boiler men coming out to me and they start on Wednesday morning. I'm feeling very nervous. In fact I'm close to tears but I know I'll be ok. I've got to move lots of things and empty a cupboard on Monday or Tuesday. The house will be a tip.
> 
> I thought I'd empty Alberts little table that he kept by his chair. I've had to leave some stuff because they are wires and satnav and memory sticks. Stephen will have to sort it out. I'm down tonight. I'm going to catch up.


Sending you some comforting hugs xxxx


----------



## grandma susan

linkan said:


> Ethan today. .. Looking better.


My heart goes out to him. Was his hand trapped? How did he do it?


----------



## grandma susan

Barn-dweller said:


> I am going to disappoint you then. Having waited at least two weeks for him to sign contracts we asked that it be done by midday today. Solicitor sent e-mail to his solicitor, estate agent to him. This morning he emails estate agent back, can't meet the deadline so am pulling out. Now back to square one except half the house is packed up in boxes. Don't know whether to cry or scream, commit murder is quite close to the top as well. So it looks as though we will have to forfeit our bungalow unless it is still on the market when this one eventually goes. I just feel completely ........ I don't really know how I feel.
> 
> Went shopping this morning half way round Morrisons my phone goes and we have a viewing at 5 this afternoon, so have been hard at it since we get home, trying to tidy boxes etc. anyway will let you know how it goes later. xxxx


He's known exactly what he's been doing there's something wrong with him. He bit off more than he can chew. I hope he's saddled with a HUGE bill from his solicitor. Sorry my dear friend Jackie. Wish I could help.


----------



## grandma susan

Happy holidays Judi,,,,,sleep well. Xx


----------



## grandma susan

jinx said:


> Morning from my little corner of the world. Sunshine, flowers, and warmer temperatures are brightening my days. Typing for me is painful right now so I send best wishes, smiles, and hugs to everyone in this short message.


I'm sending you healing hugs. Snuggle in. X


----------



## grandma susan

Barn-dweller said:


> For vastly different reasons it sounds as though we are both down tonight even though the sun has been out today. We should be down in the dumps together. xx


I can't think of anyone nicer I want to be down with...I'm sorry and sad for you. I'd well and truly lamp him. Wish you knew his address. You could answer advertisements in the papers and magazines and put his address on giving him lots of junk mail.

There is an old railway station right next to me. I was told on Friday that they are going to pull it down as its not safe and the people that own it just want to sell the land. I'm dreading it. I feel very much alone this week, but I'm sending you disappointed hugs. You'll see, we'll be fine.


----------



## Barn-dweller

grandma susan said:


> I can't think of anyone nicer I want to be down with...I'm sorry and sad for you. I'd well and truly lamp him. Wish you knew his address. You could answer advertisements in the papers and magazines and put his address on giving him lots of junk mail.
> 
> There is an old railway station right next to me. I was told on Friday that they are going to pull it down as its not safe and the people that own it just want to sell the land. I'm dreading it. I feel very much alone this week, but I'm sending you disappointed hugs. You'll see, we'll be fine.


Aw thanks, Yes we'll get through it all, we might not be very big but we can be tough if necessary. xx


----------



## grandma susan

I'm off to read my mags. Stephen and sue have been for a meal tonight and I was on taxi service. I didn't get a tip though. See you all tomorrow. Xxx


----------



## nitz8catz

Good evening from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:48 pm and 19'C (66'f) It was a lovely sunny day. I was outside without jacket or sweater. We had a horrible evening wind last night. Gusts were over 100km/hr (60 mph). We're lucky that our trees are fairly young and they bent, but we do have a lot of branchlets on the ground and the squirrel nest completely fell out of the tree at the back. The squirrels haven't been using since it fell in half during the last wind storm. Trees were uprooted elsewhere and the electricity flickered here but didn't go out.
I went to the Port Hope Fibre Gathering. There weren't as many people as last year, probably because it was rescheduled. I did get a couple cakes of cotton blend yarn for summery things. Some roving which I'm sharing with DD. I'm kicking myself because there was a little spinning wheel for sale for $150 CAD. By the time I talked myself into it, it was gone.
And I bought a little lamb.


----------



## nitz8catz

There were 2 gymnasiums full of vendor with areas with chairs in the centre for the spinners.


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> Good evening from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:48 pm and 19'C (66'f) It was a lovely sunny day. I was outside without jacket or sweater. We had a horrible evening wind last night. Gusts were over 100km/hr (60 mph). We're lucky that our trees are fairly young and they bent, but we do have a lot of branchlets on the ground and the squirrel nest completely fell out of the tree at the back. The squirrels haven't been using since it fell in half during the last wind storm. Trees were uprooted elsewhere and the electricity flickered here but didn't go out.
> I went to the Port Hope Fibre Gathering. There weren't as many people as last year, probably because it was rescheduled. I did get a couple cakes of cotton blend yarn for summery things. Some roving which I'm sharing with DD. I'm kicking myself because there was a little spinning wheel for sale for $150 CAD. By the time I talked myself into it, it was gone.
> And I bought a little lamb.


Little lamb???? xx


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Little lamb???? xx


Couldn't resist, he was cute. 
With a blue bow.


----------



## Barn-dweller

Barn-dweller said:


> Little lamb???? xx


Cute. Sorry got in before your picture had got through. xx


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> I'm off to read my mags. Stephen and sue have been for a meal tonight and I was on taxi service. I didn't get a tip though. See you all tomorrow. Xxx


They didnt' even bring you home a "doggie bag".


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Aw thanks, Yes we'll get through it all, we might not be very big but we can be tough if necessary. xx


Did you get any activity from your new viewers?
Any possibilities?


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> I can't think of anyone nicer I want to be down with...I'm sorry and sad for you. I'd well and truly lamp him. Wish you knew his address. You could answer advertisements in the papers and magazines and put his address on giving him lots of junk mail.
> 
> There is an old railway station right next to me. I was told on Friday that they are going to pull it down as its not safe and the people that own it just want to sell the land. I'm dreading it. I feel very much alone this week, but I'm sending you disappointed hugs. You'll see, we'll be fine.


I hope they don't build anything stupid on that land, like a multi-story high-rise. I'm glad that the land behind us will always remain empty.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Good evening girls. I'm at Stephens. I've been to see Albert this afternoon. The grave next but one had a man putting flowers on. We had a little chat. He'd lost his parter from breast cancer and she was only 47. I felt sad for him,
> 
> I've got the boiler men coming out to me and they start on Wednesday morning. I'm feeling very nervous. In fact I'm close to tears but I know I'll be ok. I've got to move lots of things and empty a cupboard on Monday or Tuesday. The house will be a tip.
> 
> I thought I'd empty Alberts little table that he kept by his chair. I've had to leave some stuff because they are wires and satnav and memory sticks. Stephen will have to sort it out. I'm down tonight. I'm going to catch up.





Barn-dweller said:


> For vastly different reasons it sounds as though we are both down tonight even though the sun has been out today. We should be down in the dumps together. xx


I'd send you some sunshine and wool, if I could, but I'll definitely send you both cyber hugs.????????????☀☀
add: those were supposed to be wool :sm17:


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Good evening girls. I'm at Stephens. I've been to see Albert this afternoon. The grave next but one had a man putting flowers on. We had a little chat. He'd lost his parter from breast cancer and she was only 47. I felt sad for him,
> 
> I've got the boiler men coming out to me and they start on Wednesday morning. I'm feeling very nervous. In fact I'm close to tears but I know I'll be ok. I've got to move lots of things and empty a cupboard on Monday or Tuesday. The house will be a tip.
> 
> I thought I'd empty Alberts little table that he kept by his chair. I've had to leave some stuff because they are wires and satnav and memory sticks. Stephen will have to sort it out. I'm down tonight. I'm going to catch up.


I hope the boiler men take really good care of you so you will be toasty warm next winter.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> I think I've just written one of the hardest e-mails in my life, have told the owners of the bungalow that they should put it back on the market as we can't rely on when we will buy it. xx


I'm hoping one of your new viewers will come through and things will work out ok.


----------



## nitz8catz

lifeline said:


> Here are some pictures to cheer you up from my afternoon out. We went to Nymans, a National Trust property, I've probably posted pictures from there before, it's one of our favourite NT properties to visit. The bluebells were beautiful (sorry June, they are my favourite flower)


Beautiful flowers. I wish we had NT properties over here to visit. Our National parks are wilderness areas with lots of trees but not much in the way of flowers.


----------



## nitz8catz

lifeline said:


> I'm just having a glass of wine after a lovely afternoon out with DH so I'll raise a glass with you????


I have a mini bottle of wine downstairs, I'll join you soon.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> Morning from my little corner of the world. Sunshine, flowers, and warmer temperatures are brightening my days. Typing for me is painful right now so I send best wishes, smiles, and hugs to everyone in this short message.


I hope you're feeling better soon.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> Thanks Rebecca, we have been quiet so far, just a couple of walks around the area we are in, and lots of fluids, to try and get ised to the rarified atmosphere of Colorado. There seems to be much less Oxygen in the air here, I actually felt like I needed a supplemental supply of O2, so that I could walk as far as I can at home. I honestly forgot about the difference in the Oxygen content, when compared with O2 content at sea level! :sm06: :sm23: :sm23:
> 
> We are about to head on down for breakfast, then we leave Denver, and begin our self drive tour. Have a good afternoon/morning, and if wifi is available at the next place we stay, I will be back on this evening. xoxoxo


Take it easy, and acclimatize to the different climate. You;ll be driving in the car so that will make taking it easy, easier.
Hope to hear more of your adventures soon.
And welcome to the North American continent.


----------



## nitz8catz

Miss Pam said:


> Me, too. It's getting kind of creepy with all the vacant houses. xxxooo


It was kind of creepy when we were there. With everything starting to overgrow, it will be definitely creepy now. I hope your attourney can get some of this nonsense straightened out. The problem with big companies/entities is that they can always wait you out.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon from sunny France.
> Having a lazy day. Collected gs1 today so now all my French gks are together. Gs1 is now about 4 inches taller than me!
> 
> Tomorrow we are hoping to go to the lake and do some jet skiing.
> 
> Hope everyone is well and Jacky I'm still keeping everything crossed.


Continue having your lazy day, and hold on tight to that jet ski :sm24:


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> Did you get any activity from your new viewers?
> Any possibilities?


Have to wait for the feed back from the estate agents and it is a bank holiday here on Monday so perhaps on Tuesday. xx


----------



## nitz8catz

linkan said:


> MJ this is for you... Y'all may want to go for a ride and see what you see.


That's one way to find snow.


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> I'd send you some sunshine and wool, if I could, but I'll definitely send you both cyber hugs.????????????☀☀
> add: those were supposed to be wool :sm17:


Wool and sun we've had an abundance of today hugs gratefully received. xx


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a glorious sunny Wales and wall to wall blue skies although there was frost on the grass when we got up. Ironing this morning then grass cutting this afternoon. Sound familiar? Viewers came yesterday, not sure what they thought will have to wait for the feedback from estate agents. Have to unpack some of the boxes and find our Summer clothes as we are still in Winter gear. See you later, off to the ironing board. xx


The grass on the front lawn is so tall that the birds are disappearing when they jump down into it. Everything went crazy with the growing after that last bit of rain.


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> I have a mini bottle of wine downstairs, I'll join you soon.


I've hit the Tia Maria now. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> The grass on the front lawn is so tall that the birds are disappearing when they jump down into it. Everything went crazy with the growing after that last bit of rain.


All done now and looking quite good and tidy. xx


----------



## nitz8catz

lifeline said:


> No heating on here either. Now that the house is back on the market cutting the grass has become an essential again I guess :sm05:


Or inviting the sheep back.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> Thanks ... I think I have wanted to see it, for quite a few years now, I dont care if it doesn't snow, just as long as I can see the snow that is in the mountains! xoxoxo


I love snow in the mountains. It's beautiful. And I'm glad that I got that experience in Washington state. I'm also glad that I wasn't the one to drive in it.


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> Oh yes it was! Battered big prawns in curry sauce on a bed of coleslaw with a slice of garlic toast. The coleslaw complemented the seafood as it was sweet and took away the hotness of the curry. I won't need supper tonight.. :sm17: xxx


That sounds yummy. DD made a stir fry with shrimps and big scallops. I would have liked the coleslaw.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> Thanks CD, and yes, we were, and stll are, very tired; we missed breakfast because we slept through it!????????


Isn't jet-lag grand. I hope this trip is everything you hoped for.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> I've hit the Tia Maria now. xx


Understandable. Do you have enough?


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Have to wait for the feed back from the estate agents and it is a bank holiday here on Monday so perhaps on Tuesday. xx


Those pesky bank holidays keep getting in the way.


----------



## nitz8catz

I'm going to sign off, throw the cat off my lap and go grab my wee bottle.
Cheers and good night.


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> Understandable. Do you have enough?


Oh yes, plenty in stock. xx :sm23:


----------



## Miss Pam

lifeline said:


> I'm just having a glass of wine after a lovely afternoon out with DH so I'll raise a glass with you????


That sounds lovely! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

lifeline said:


> Here are some pictures to cheer you up from my afternoon out. We went to Nymans, a National Trust property, I've probably posted pictures from there before, it's one of our favourite NT properties to visit. The bluebells were beautiful (sorry June, they are my favourite flower)


Thank you! Those are all lovely photos and it looks like a wonderful place to visit! Glad you had an enjoyable day out. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Sending you lots of love and healing hugs. Hope you feel better very soon. Xxxx


Me, too, Jinx! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

grandma susan said:


> Good evening girls. I'm at Stephens. I've been to see Albert this afternoon. The grave next but one had a man putting flowers on. We had a little chat. He'd lost his parter from breast cancer and she was only 47. I felt sad for him,
> 
> I've got the boiler men coming out to me and they start on Wednesday morning. I'm feeling very nervous. In fact I'm close to tears but I know I'll be ok. I've got to move lots of things and empty a cupboard on Monday or Tuesday. The house will be a tip.
> 
> I thought I'd empty Alberts little table that he kept by his chair. I've had to leave some stuff because they are wires and satnav and memory sticks. Stephen will have to sort it out. I'm down tonight. I'm going to catch up.


That's a lot to be dealing with. Sending you many warm and comforting hugs! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> There were 2 gymnasiums full of vendor with areas with chairs in the centre for the spinners.


Looks great and glad you were able to go and enjoy yourself! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> It was kind of creepy when we were there. With everything starting to overgrow, it will be definitely creepy now. I hope your attourney can get some of this nonsense straightened out. The problem with big companies/entities is that they can always wait you out.


I know. It is getting creepier than when you ladies saw it. They can't wait us out too long because they want to begin the construction. The weird thing is that they have hard communicated with us or our attorney over the past year plus! Very strange! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> All done now and looking quite good and tidy. xx


 :sm24: :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> I love snow in the mountains. It's beautiful. And I'm glad that I got that experience in Washington state. I'm also glad that I wasn't the one to drive in it.


She should be able to see some while she's in the Rockies. We've still got lots in our mountains. xxxooo


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> I've hit the Tia Maria now. xx


Well it's about time! Have one for me! :sm17: xoxox


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> Good evening from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:48 pm and 19'C (66'f) It was a lovely sunny day. I was outside without jacket or sweater. We had a horrible evening wind last night. Gusts were over 100km/hr (60 mph). We're lucky that our trees are fairly young and they bent, but we do have a lot of branchlets on the ground and the squirrel nest completely fell out of the tree at the back. The squirrels haven't been using since it fell in half during the last wind storm. Trees were uprooted elsewhere and the electricity flickered here but didn't go out.
> I went to the Port Hope Fibre Gathering. There weren't as many people as last year, probably because it was rescheduled. I did get a couple cakes of cotton blend yarn for summery things. Some roving which I'm sharing with DD. I'm kicking myself because there was a little spinning wheel for sale for $150 CAD. By the time I talked myself into it, it was gone.
> And I bought a little lamb.


Have you considered watching for a used Ashford Trad, I've seen many for $150. They are tried and true. I spy with my little eye an Ashford Joy in your photo's... I've tried one and they are a nice spin as well, and bonus they fold! You did well, the roving and cakes are wonderful. xxx


----------



## Islander

grandma susan said:


> I can't think of anyone nicer I want to be down with...I'm sorry and sad for you. I'd well and truly lamp him. Wish you knew his address. You could answer advertisements in the papers and magazines and put his address on giving him lots of junk mail.
> 
> There is an old railway station right next to me. I was told on Friday that they are going to pull it down as its not safe and the people that own it just want to sell the land. I'm dreading it. I feel very much alone this week, but I'm sending you disappointed hugs. You'll see, we'll be fine.


Susan I don't know if you are this way, but having to make decisions by myself is scary for me and there are moments I feel lost and alone. I used to be much braver. Thinking of you and sending love. xoxo


----------



## Islander

lifeline said:


> Here are some pictures to cheer you up from my afternoon out. We went to Nymans, a National Trust property, I've probably posted pictures from there before, it's one of our favourite NT properties to visit. The bluebells were beautiful (sorry June, they are my favourite flower)


Rebecca the bluebells are so beautiful when they naturalize like that. xox


----------



## linkan

grandma susan said:


> Good evening girls. I'm at Stephens. I've been to see Albert this afternoon. The grave next but one had a man putting flowers on. We had a little chat. He'd lost his parter from breast cancer and she was only 47. I felt sad for him,
> 
> I've got the boiler men coming out to me and they start on Wednesday morning. I'm feeling very nervous. In fact I'm close to tears but I know I'll be ok. I've got to move lots of things and empty a cupboard on Monday or Tuesday. The house will be a tip.
> 
> I thought I'd empty Alberts little table that he kept by his chair. I've had to leave some stuff because they are wires and satnav and memory sticks. Stephen will have to sort it out. I'm down tonight. I'm going to catch up.


Bless your heart you wonderful sister mine.. Wish i were there with you in person. Your probably the strongest person i know and i adore and admire you so much. (( hugs )) xoxo


----------



## linkan

grandma susan said:


> My heart goes out to him. Was his hand trapped? How did he do it?


He was lighting a grill and the wind caught the flame and it just got him that quick.


----------



## linkan

nitz8catz said:


> There were 2 gymnasiums full of vendor with areas with chairs in the centre for the spinners.


Sweet ????????


----------



## linkan

Got to try to get my days and nights turned back around. So gnite ladies xoxox love and hugs everyone... ????


----------



## Xiang

Miss Pam said:


> I definitely wouldn't have been either! We had a call yesterday from a guy at the appraisal company that Sound Transit hired to do their original appraisal last year. We didn't answer and let it go to voice mail. He wants to schedule a reinspection. I typed up the message and sent it off to our attorney. I don't see any reason for them to reinspect as they have all the photos, etc., from the inspection they did last year. Our house is getting more rundown by the day as we don't do much with it -- why bother -- it's just going to get torn down!!!! Will see what the attorney says. Hopefully we won't have to go through that again. All so very frustrating! xxxooo


It's all well and good for them to replace houses with infrastructure; but they don't take into account how this affects the residents, in the houses that are being demolished! I hope your attourney has achance to get a better deal for you! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

Miss Pam said:


> Yes, you are at such a high altitude in Denver. It will get better for you when you leave Denver for lower elevations. xxxooo


Thanks, tonight we are at an even higher altitude, but we don't notice any effects, until we get out of the car, or when we try to take a walk around the places we stop at; but I quite breathless, and need to sit down for a quick rest. ????????


----------



## lifeline

grandma susan said:


> I'm off to read my mags. Stephen and sue have been for a meal tonight and I was on taxi service. I didn't get a tip though. See you all tomorrow. Xxx


I expect it was nice to be needed. Sorry you are feeling down, but you're putting in changes and that is difficult.

Enjoy your time at Stephen's


----------



## lifeline

nitz8catz said:


> There were 2 gymnasiums full of vendor with areas with chairs in the centre for the spinners.


All looks good. The hand from behind the door is funny. A nice pleasant day by the sounds of it


----------



## lifeline

Islander said:


> Rebecca the bluebells are so beautiful when they naturalize like that. xox


You're right. I would love to get a better picture of the 'carpet' of bluebells but my phone doesn't do that well. Perhaps I should have got DD there with her camera but it was just DH and me.

Thank you everyone for your lovely comments on my pictures.


----------



## PurpleFi

nitz8catz said:


> There were 2 gymnasiums full of vendor with areas with chairs in the centre for the spinners.


That looks like my kind of show xx


----------



## lifeline

PurpleFi said:


> That looks like my kind of show xx


Bonjour Josephine


----------



## PurpleFi

lifeline said:


> Bonjour Josephine


And good morning to you too. I'm having a few quiet moments before the gkss get up and then it will be all go getting ready to go to the lake.It's a gorgeous day here. xx


----------



## Xiang

I was going to write a post, but it got deleted somehow! So sm going to post some photos from our travels yesterday. The photos aren't very good, Places to stop on the side of the road, are few and far between, so these 2 were taken as we were driving along!


----------



## Xiang

I am now going to *ATTEMPT* to get more sleep than I had last night, so whatever time it od in your part of the world, enjoy!

Goodnight xoxoxo


----------



## binkbrice

Xiang said:


> I was going to write a post, but it got deleted somehow! So sm going to post some photos from our travels yesterday. The photos aren't very good, Places to stop on the side of the road, are few and far between, so these 2 were taken as we were driving along!


Yay you got to see snow!!


----------



## PurpleFi

Xiang said:


> I was going to write a post, but it got deleted somehow! So sm going to post some photos from our travels yesterday. The photos aren't very good, Places to stop on the side of the road, are few and far between, so these 2 were taken as we were driving along!


Great snow. Well done Judi xx


----------



## lifeline

Xiang said:


> I was going to write a post, but it got deleted somehow! So sm going to post some photos from our travels yesterday. The photos aren't very good, Places to stop on the side of the road, are few and far between, so these 2 were taken as we were driving along!


Great pictures


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> Well it's about time! Have one for me! :sm17: xoxox


Did do and went to bed tired and slightly tipsy. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Xiang said:


> I was going to write a post, but it got deleted somehow! So sm going to post some photos from our travels yesterday. The photos aren't very good, Places to stop on the side of the road, are few and far between, so these 2 were taken as we were driving along!


Lovely, did you get near enough to touch and walk in it? xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from another glorious day in Wales. Am going to take it a bit easy today, well it is supposed to be a day of rest, and anyway a bit achy from my busy day yesterday. Snooker final starts today so that will give me something to watch if I'm indoors. See you later, have a nice restful day. xx


----------



## London Girl

lifeline said:


> Here are some pictures to cheer you up from my afternoon out. We went to Nymans, a National Trust property, I've probably posted pictures from there before, it's one of our favourite NT properties to visit. The bluebells were beautiful (sorry June, they are my favourite flower)


What lovely pictures on a lovely day, that Acer is spectacular! Don't get me wrong, I love to see bluebells, en masse, in a large plot, at the side of the road or in the woods, just not in my tiny garden!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> I think I've just written one of the hardest e-mails in my life, have told the owners of the bungalow that they should put it back on the market as we can't rely on when we will buy it. xx


Hope your honesty will win you a stay of execution from them, even if it's only out of pity! You'll be fine! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Good evening girls. I'm at Stephens. I've been to see Albert this afternoon. The grave next but one had a man putting flowers on. We had a little chat. He'd lost his parter from breast cancer and she was only 47. I felt sad for him,
> 
> I've got the boiler men coming out to me and they start on Wednesday morning. I'm feeling very nervous. In fact I'm close to tears but I know I'll be ok. I've got to move lots of things and empty a cupboard on Monday or Tuesday. The house will be a tip.
> 
> I thought I'd empty Alberts little table that he kept by his chair. I've had to leave some stuff because they are wires and satnav and memory sticks. Stephen will have to sort it out. I'm down tonight. I'm going to catch up.


Awww, big hugs for you dear, hope you feel better by the time you read this love! xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Hope your honesty will win you a stay of execution from them, even if it's only out of pity! You'll be fine! xxxx


She is going to put it back on the market which is only fair and it's such a lovely bungalow I can't see it hanging round for long. Yes I will survive just bitterly disappointed and raging mad at the same time, it's not doing my head much good. Have a great day with the kids. xxxx


----------



## lifeline

London Girl said:


> What lovely pictures on a lovely day, that Acer is spectacular! Don't get me wrong, I love to see bluebells, en masse, in a large plot, at the side of the road or in the woods, just not in my tiny garden!!! xxxx


Aha, that's good then

There were several acers equally beautiful


----------



## Barn-dweller

lifeline said:


> Aha, that's good then
> 
> There were several acers equally beautiful


Morning Rebecca, has your back all healed now? Did your DD like her bracelet you bought in Meriden? xx


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> We vote in a side room in our local church.


Ideal I would have thought. Better than closing a school.


----------



## SaxonLady

LondonChris said:


> That man......I can't say what I think it would be very rude. I hope he has lots of money over his antics. Good luck with the new lookers. Fingers crossed for a happy ending very soon.


I hope he can feel the bad vibes from all of us.


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> I hope he can feel the bad vibes from all of us.


He seems to be so thick skinned, or just thick, they are probably just going over his head. xx


----------



## SaxonLady

Miss Pam said:


> I definitely wouldn't have been either! We had a call yesterday from a guy at the appraisal company that Sound Transit hired to do their original appraisal last year. We didn't answer and let it go to voice mail. He wants to schedule a reinspection. I typed up the message and sent it off to our attorney. I don't see any reason for them to reinspect as they have all the photos, etc., from the inspection they did last year. Our house is getting more rundown by the day as we don't do much with it -- why bother -- it's just going to get torn down!!!! Will see what the attorney says. Hopefully we won't have to go through that again. All so very frustrating! xxxooo


They really are trying to wear you down. Stick to your guns. Here's hoping for a resolution soon.


----------



## SaxonLady

jinx said:


> Morning from my little corner of the world. Sunshine, flowers, and warmer temperatures are brightening my days. Typing for me is painful right now so I send best wishes, smiles, and hugs to everyone in this short message.


Why is typing painful ATM? I hope whatever it is eases off for you. We miss you otherwise. Enjoy the sunshine.


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> You could take Rookie with you!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxx


we could all join you.


----------



## SaxonLady

lifeline said:


> Here are some pictures to cheer you up from my afternoon out. We went to Nymans, a National Trust property, I've probably posted pictures from there before, it's one of our favourite NT properties to visit. The bluebells were beautiful (sorry June, they are my favourite flower)


Nymans is always worth a visit.


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> I think I've just written one of the hardest e-mails in my life, have told the owners of the bungalow that they should put it back on the market as we can't rely on when we will buy it. xx


Oh that is the pits. What a pity it has come to this. They have been so patient too. They know you love it. Maybe they'll wait a bit longer.


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> Good evening girls. I'm at Stephens. I've been to see Albert this afternoon. The grave next but one had a man putting flowers on. We had a little chat. He'd lost his parter from breast cancer and she was only 47. I felt sad for him,
> 
> I've got the boiler men coming out to me and they start on Wednesday morning. I'm feeling very nervous. In fact I'm close to tears but I know I'll be ok. I've got to move lots of things and empty a cupboard on Monday or Tuesday. The house will be a tip.
> 
> I thought I'd empty Alberts little table that he kept by his chair. I've had to leave some stuff because they are wires and satnav and memory sticks. Stephen will have to sort it out. I'm down tonight. I'm going to catch up.


No wonder you are down. Emptying Albert's table must have taken a supreme effort . Lots of hugs to you my lovely Susan!


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> I can't think of anyone nicer I want to be down with...I'm sorry and sad for you. I'd well and truly lamp him. Wish you knew his address. You could answer advertisements in the papers and magazines and put his address on giving him lots of junk mail.
> 
> There is an old railway station right next to me. I was told on Friday that they are going to pull it down as its not safe and the people that own it just want to sell the land. I'm dreading it. I feel very much alone this week, but I'm sending you disappointed hugs. You'll see, we'll be fine.


You and Pam should get together. It will be sad to see your station go. Even sadder if the land is sold to build lots of tiny houses or flats.


----------



## SaxonLady

nitz8catz said:


> Couldn't resist, he was cute.
> With a blue bow.


He is cute.


----------



## SaxonLady

nitz8catz said:


> Understandable. Do you have enough?


Always!


----------



## SaxonLady

Xiang said:


> I was going to write a post, but it got deleted somehow! So sm going to post some photos from our travels yesterday. The photos aren't very good, Places to stop on the side of the road, are few and far between, so these 2 were taken as we were driving along!


snow's not real until you touch it. I hope you find some.


----------



## jinx

Morning from my rainy little corner of the world. Thanks for all the nice thoughts. Thursday evening I found I could not move my arm. It started getting painful. In the early a.m. I had my daughter take me to the emergency room. I have an artificial shoulder ball and socket for 30 years. Found it was bleeding into that space putting pressure on nerves and causing PAIN. After Vicodin and morphine I was able to stand the pain. Doctors are perplexed bleeding without injury is a poser. Bleeding stopped, swelling remained, but is going down a bit. Today I can straighten my arm. Will see another specialists this week hoping for answers. Arm is in an immobilizer so I cannot and should not use it. To typing is a bit of a problem. 
Thinking of you all and wishing you the best on this cold damp Sunday.


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Morning from my rainy little corner of the world. Thanks for all the nice thoughts. Thursday evening I found I could not move my arm. It started getting painful. In the early a.m. I had my daughter take me to the emergency room. I have an artificial shoulder ball and socket for 30 years. Found it was bleeding into that space putting pressure on nerves and causing PAIN. After Vicodin and morphine I was able to stand the pain. Doctors are perplexed bleeding without injury is a poser. Bleeding stopped, swelling remained, but is going down a bit. Today I can straighten my arm. Will see another specialists this week hoping for answers. Arm is in an immobilizer so I cannot and should not use it. To typing is a bit of a problem.
> Thinking of you all and wishing you the best on this cold damp Sunday.


Sounds nasty, hope they can sort you out quickly. xx


----------



## SaxonLady

I had a lovely day in Chichester yesterday, with two brothers and two sons, and DH. and my favourite DIL for female companionship. Had a very tasty lunch at the Theatre, crab starter followed by the most succulent breast of lamb, washed down with wine. The play, Present Laughter by Noel Coward was a disappointment. It wasn't the fault of the play but a terrible production. I didn't know any of the actors and won't watch out for them other than to avoid them. Then off to a pub for a chat together before DS1 and DIL had to get home to the twins. Then dinner, at the Field and Fork in Chichester. Welsh Rarebit smoked salmon, which was very tasty, followed by a huge chunk of rib of beef, done to perfection, then blood orange sorbet and mango sorbet, all washed down with several glasses of rose. I shouldn't eat today!

wall to wall blue sky here again. It's hot. Wonderful!


----------



## SaxonLady

jinx said:


> Morning from my rainy little corner of the world. Thanks for all the nice thoughts. Thursday evening I found I could not move my arm. It started getting painful. In the early a.m. I had my daughter take me to the emergency room. I have an artificial shoulder ball and socket for 30 years. Found it was bleeding into that space putting pressure on nerves and causing PAIN. After Vicodin and morphine I was able to stand the pain. Doctors are perplexed bleeding without injury is a poser. Bleeding stopped, swelling remained, but is going down a bit. Today I can straighten my arm. Will see another specialists this week hoping for answers. Arm is in an immobilizer so I cannot and should not use it. To typing is a bit of a problem.
> Thinking of you all and wishing you the best on this cold damp Sunday.


Get better soon. You just typed a long answer. Don't overdo it. Take it easy and get better.


----------



## Miss Pam

Xiang said:


> It's all well and good for them to replace houses with infrastructure; but they don't take into account how this affects the residents, in the houses that are being demolished! I hope your attourney has achance to get a better deal for you! xoxoxo


He's working on it! Thank you! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Xiang said:


> I was going to write a post, but it got deleted somehow! So sm going to post some photos from our travels yesterday. The photos aren't very good, Places to stop on the side of the road, are few and far between, so these 2 were taken as we were driving along!


And you're getting to see snow!!!! :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

SaxonLady said:


> They really are trying to wear you down. Stick to your guns. Here's hoping for a resolution soon.


Thank you! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

SaxonLady said:


> You and Pam should get together. It will be sad to see your station go. Even sadder if the land is sold to build lots of tiny houses or flats.


That would truly be sad to see it replaced with tiny houses or flats. It's a true piece of history. Too bad they can't (won't) repair it. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

jinx said:


> Morning from my rainy little corner of the world. Thanks for all the nice thoughts. Thursday evening I found I could not move my arm. It started getting painful. In the early a.m. I had my daughter take me to the emergency room. I have an artificial shoulder ball and socket for 30 years. Found it was bleeding into that space putting pressure on nerves and causing PAIN. After Vicodin and morphine I was able to stand the pain. Doctors are perplexed bleeding without injury is a poser. Bleeding stopped, swelling remained, but is going down a bit. Today I can straighten my arm. Will see another specialists this week hoping for answers. Arm is in an immobilizer so I cannot and should not use it. To typing is a bit of a problem.
> Thinking of you all and wishing you the best on this cold damp Sunday.


Sending you many gentle and healing hugs! I hope it is truly on the mend and I hope they can figure out what to do for you. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

SaxonLady said:


> I had a lovely day in Chichester yesterday, with two brothers and two sons, and DH. and my favourite DIL for female companionship. Had a very tasty lunch at the Theatre, crab starter followed by the most succulent breast of lamb, washed down with wine. The play, Present Laughter by Noel Coward was a disappointment. It wasn't the fault of the play but a terrible production. I didn't know any of the actors and won't watch out for them other than to avoid them. Then off to a pub for a chat together before DS1 and DIL had to get home to the twins. Then dinner, at the Field and Fork in Chichester. Welsh Rarebit smoked salmon, which was very tasty, followed by a huge chunk of rib of beef, done to perfection, then blood orange sorbet and mango sorbet, all washed down with several glasses of rose. I shouldn't eat today!
> 
> wall to wall blue sky here again. It's hot. Wonderful!


That sounds like a lovely day and I hope you have another one today! xxxooo


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> There were 2 gymnasiums full of vendor with areas with chairs in the centre for the spinners.


Lovely, shame about the spinning wheel but hope you get a chance at another one sometime!!


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> I had a lovely day in Chichester yesterday, with two brothers and two sons, and DH. and my favourite DIL for female companionship. Had a very tasty lunch at the Theatre, crab starter followed by the most succulent breast of lamb, washed down with wine. The play, Present Laughter by Noel Coward was a disappointment. It wasn't the fault of the play but a terrible production. I didn't know any of the actors and won't watch out for them other than to avoid them. Then off to a pub for a chat together before DS1 and DIL had to get home to the twins. Then dinner, at the Field and Fork in Chichester. Welsh Rarebit smoked salmon, which was very tasty, followed by a huge chunk of rib of beef, done to perfection, then blood orange sorbet and mango sorbet, all washed down with several glasses of rose. I shouldn't eat today!
> 
> wall to wall blue sky here again. It's hot. Wonderful!


Sounds like a food-fest of a day, my week's rations. xx


----------



## SaxonLady

Miss Pam said:


> That sounds like a lovely day and I hope you have another one today! xxxooo


I am for totally different reasons. I'm home alone!


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Sounds like a food-fest of a day, my week's rations. xx


it pretty well was mine. I could not have done it without the wine!


----------



## Miss Pam

SaxonLady said:


> I am for totally different reasons. I'm home alone!


And that can be a really good thing! :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## SaxonLady

Miss Pam said:


> And that can be a really good thing! :sm24: xxxooo


it really was but DH is home now.


----------



## Islander

Xiang said:


> I was going to write a post, but it got deleted somehow! So sm going to post some photos from our travels yesterday. The photos aren't very good, Places to stop on the side of the road, are few and far between, so these 2 were taken as we were driving along!


That must be quite a rush for someone who has never seen snow before. Beautiful photo's Judi! xxx


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from another glorious day in Wales. Am going to take it a bit easy today, well it is supposed to be a day of rest, and anyway a bit achy from my busy day yesterday. Snooker final starts today so that will give me something to watch if I'm indoors. See you later, have a nice restful day. xx


Did you mow? I did ours yesterday and I'm always surprised when the lawnmower starts on the first pull.
All my hoses set up for the summer, 3 of them 100 ft each way so I'm all set! Enjoy your snooker sister. xxx


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> She is going to put it back on the market which is only fair and it's such a lovely bungalow I can't see it hanging round for long. Yes I will survive just bitterly disappointed and raging mad at the same time, it's not doing my head much good. Have a great day with the kids. xxxx


There is something special out there waiting just for you, believe that and give your mind a rest...it will come. xoxoxo


----------



## Islander

SaxonLady said:


> snow's not real until you touch it. I hope you find some.


and eat it! xoxo


----------



## binkbrice

jinx said:


> Morning from my rainy little corner of the world. Thanks for all the nice thoughts. Thursday evening I found I could not move my arm. It started getting painful. In the early a.m. I had my daughter take me to the emergency room. I have an artificial shoulder ball and socket for 30 years. Found it was bleeding into that space putting pressure on nerves and causing PAIN. After Vicodin and morphine I was able to stand the pain. Doctors are perplexed bleeding without injury is a poser. Bleeding stopped, swelling remained, but is going down a bit. Today I can straighten my arm. Will see another specialists this week hoping for answers. Arm is in an immobilizer so I cannot and should not use it. To typing is a bit of a problem.
> Thinking of you all and wishing you the best on this cold damp Sunday.


Jinx that is awful I hope they can find the cause of the bleeding and get it fixed quickly!


----------



## Miss Pam

SaxonLady said:


> it really was but DH is home now.


 :sm16: xxxooo


----------



## binkbrice

Well I spent the day yesterday doing something I rarely do I watched movies all day and undid the sleeve and got farther than I was, I watched Mary and the Witches flower it was good, then I watched the Kentucky Derby run for the roses, and then I watched Star Wars Empire Strikes Back, Iron Man, Avengers Age of Ultron, and then I watched Speed Racer!! It was a very nice day and I printed off some patterns that I will go through later! And it poured with rain all day!


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> it pretty well was mine. I could not have done it without the wine!


Lucky you, I would love one of those, or two or three. xx :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> Did you mow? I did ours yesterday and I'm always surprised when the lawnmower starts on the first pull.
> All my hoses set up for the summer, 3 of them 100 ft each way so I'm all set! Enjoy your snooker sister. xxx


Yes got all the lawns cut, did the ironing and a bit of tidying up in the front garden. No wonder I'm shattered today, have enjoyed a bit of sunshine, some snooker and knitting, oh and I had to get dinner of course. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

binkbrice said:


> Well I spent the day yesterday doing something I rarely do I watched movies all day and undid the sleeve and got farther than I was, I watched Mary and the Witches flower it was good, then I watched the Kentucky Derby run for the roses, and then I watched Star Wars Empire Strikes Back, Iron Man, Avengers Age of Ultron, and then I watched Speed Racer!! It was a very nice day and I printed off some patterns that I will go through later! And it poured with rain all day!


Well what else can you do when it's raining. xx


----------



## lifeline

Barn-dweller said:


> Morning Rebecca, has your back all healed now? Did your DD like her bracelet you bought in Meriden? xx


It's just about healed now, I notice it every now and then when I've done something like moving furniture to sweep behind :sm23:

And yes DD did like her bracelet,in fact I noticed her wearing it today


----------



## Islander

jinx said:


> Morning from my rainy little corner of the world. Thanks for all the nice thoughts. Thursday evening I found I could not move my arm. It started getting painful. In the early a.m. I had my daughter take me to the emergency room. I have an artificial shoulder ball and socket for 30 years. Found it was bleeding into that space putting pressure on nerves and causing PAIN. After Vicodin and morphine I was able to stand the pain. Doctors are perplexed bleeding without injury is a poser. Bleeding stopped, swelling remained, but is going down a bit. Today I can straighten my arm. Will see another specialists this week hoping for answers. Arm is in an immobilizer so I cannot and should not use it. To typing is a bit of a problem.
> Thinking of you all and wishing you the best on this cold damp Sunday.


Aw, Jinx thinking of you and sending my best. Hope today will be comfortable for you. xoxox


----------



## lifeline

jinx said:


> Morning from my rainy little corner of the world. Thanks for all the nice thoughts. Thursday evening I found I could not move my arm. It started getting painful. In the early a.m. I had my daughter take me to the emergency room. I have an artificial shoulder ball and socket for 30 years. Found it was bleeding into that space putting pressure on nerves and causing PAIN. After Vicodin and morphine I was able to stand the pain. Doctors are perplexed bleeding without injury is a poser. Bleeding stopped, swelling remained, but is going down a bit. Today I can straighten my arm. Will see another specialists this week hoping for answers. Arm is in an immobilizer so I cannot and should not use it. To typing is a bit of a problem.
> Thinking of you all and wishing you the best on this cold damp Sunday.


Oh dear, hopefully you will get answers soon so you can begin to get better


----------



## lifeline

Islander said:


> That must be quite a rush for someone who has never seen snow before. Beautiful photo's Judi! xxx


It's very difficult to imagine what it is like to see snow for the first time in your life, an amazing experience I expect


----------



## lifeline

binkbrice said:


> Well I spent the day yesterday doing something I rarely do I watched movies all day and undid the sleeve and got farther than I was, I watched Mary and the Witches flower it was good, then I watched the Kentucky Derby run for the roses, and then I watched Star Wars Empire Strikes Back, Iron Man, Avengers Age of Ultron, and then I watched Speed Racer!! It was a very nice day and I printed off some patterns that I will go through later! And it poured with rain all day!


What fun, I shall have to do that one rainy day in the holidays


----------



## Islander

SaxonLady said:


> I had a lovely day in Chichester yesterday, with two brothers and two sons, and DH. and my favourite DIL for female companionship. Had a very tasty lunch at the Theatre, crab starter followed by the most succulent breast of lamb, washed down with wine. The play, Present Laughter by Noel Coward was a disappointment. It wasn't the fault of the play but a terrible production. I didn't know any of the actors and won't watch out for them other than to avoid them. Then off to a pub for a chat together before DS1 and DIL had to get home to the twins. Then dinner, at the Field and Fork in Chichester. Welsh Rarebit smoked salmon, which was very tasty, followed by a huge chunk of rib of beef, done to perfection, then blood orange sorbet and mango sorbet, all washed down with several glasses of rose. I shouldn't eat today!
> 
> wall to wall blue sky here again. It's hot. Wonderful!


What gourmet day you had with your family, enjoy that blue sky. xoxo


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> Yes got all the lawns cut, did the ironing and a bit of tidying up in the front garden. No wonder I'm shattered today, have enjoyed a bit of sunshine, some snooker and knitting, oh and I had to get dinner of course. xx


I planted some chard plants this morning, and started my bean seeds in planters as something always comes along and chews them as soon as they come up.. this doesn't happen in pots. Everything is looking good and I've only seen one Elk mulling about. When it's nice out I never want to make dinner! :sm04:


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> Morning from my rainy little corner of the world. Thanks for all the nice thoughts. Thursday evening I found I could not move my arm. It started getting painful. In the early a.m. I had my daughter take me to the emergency room. I have an artificial shoulder ball and socket for 30 years. Found it was bleeding into that space putting pressure on nerves and causing PAIN. After Vicodin and morphine I was able to stand the pain. Doctors are perplexed bleeding without injury is a poser. Bleeding stopped, swelling remained, but is going down a bit. Today I can straighten my arm. Will see another specialists this week hoping for answers. Arm is in an immobilizer so I cannot and should not use it. To typing is a bit of a problem.
> Thinking of you all and wishing you the best on this cold damp Sunday.


Sorry to hear that. Sending healing hugs xxxx


----------



## linkan

jinx said:


> Morning from my rainy little corner of the world. Thanks for all the nice thoughts. Thursday evening I found I could not move my arm. It started getting painful. In the early a.m. I had my daughter take me to the emergency room. I have an artificial shoulder ball and socket for 30 years. Found it was bleeding into that space putting pressure on nerves and causing PAIN. After Vicodin and morphine I was able to stand the pain. Doctors are perplexed bleeding without injury is a poser. Bleeding stopped, swelling remained, but is going down a bit. Today I can straighten my arm. Will see another specialists this week hoping for answers. Arm is in an immobilizer so I cannot and should not use it. To typing is a bit of a problem.
> Thinking of you all and wishing you the best on this cold damp Sunday.


Well you Just scared the he'll out of me. I've got an artificial shoulder too.
As y'all prolly know I've had a plethora of issues with it, but never that one.
Healing vibes coming your way because i can literally feel your pain.


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> I planted some chard plants this morning, and started my bean seeds in planters as something always comes along and chews them as soon as they come up.. this doesn't happen in pots. Everything is looking good and I've only seen one Elk mulling about. When it's nice out I never want to make dinner! :sm04:


Whatever the weather his lordship wants his meals regularly. xx :sm16:


----------



## LondonChris

lifeline said:


> Here are some pictures to cheer you up from my afternoon out. We went to Nymans, a National Trust property, I've probably posted pictures from there before, it's one of our favourite NT properties to visit. The bluebells were beautiful (sorry June, they are my favourite flower)


Beautiful photos, I had bluebells in my garden but they were murdered by the builders, so sad. When my DD was at uni in Kent I love going down as there were fantastic bluebells.


----------



## LondonChris

Barn-dweller said:


> I've hit the Tia Maria now. xx


Yeh!????????????????


----------



## LondonChris

Xiang said:


> I was going to write a post, but it got deleted somehow! So sm going to post some photos from our travels yesterday. The photos aren't very good, Places to stop on the side of the road, are few and far between, so these 2 were taken as we were driving along!


SNOW!!! You did it.


----------



## LondonChris

jinx said:


> Morning from my rainy little corner of the world. Thanks for all the nice thoughts. Thursday evening I found I could not move my arm. It started getting painful. In the early a.m. I had my daughter take me to the emergency room. I have an artificial shoulder ball and socket for 30 years. Found it was bleeding into that space putting pressure on nerves and causing PAIN. After Vicodin and morphine I was able to stand the pain. Doctors are perplexed bleeding without injury is a poser. Bleeding stopped, swelling remained, but is going down a bit. Today I can straighten my arm. Will see another specialists this week hoping for answers. Arm is in an immobilizer so I cannot and should not use it. To typing is a bit of a problem.
> Thinking of you all and wishing you the best on this cold damp Sunday.


Make sure you rest, hope your shoulder is much better soon. Xx


----------



## LondonChris

SaxonLady said:


> I had a lovely day in Chichester yesterday, with two brothers and two sons, and DH. and my favourite DIL for female companionship. Had a very tasty lunch at the Theatre, crab starter followed by the most succulent breast of lamb, washed down with wine. The play, Present Laughter by Noel Coward was a disappointment. It wasn't the fault of the play but a terrible production. I didn't know any of the actors and won't watch out for them other than to avoid them. Then off to a pub for a chat together before DS1 and DIL had to get home to the twins. Then dinner, at the Field and Fork in Chichester. Welsh Rarebit smoked salmon, which was very tasty, followed by a huge chunk of rib of beef, done to perfection, then blood orange sorbet and mango sorbet, all washed down with several glasses of rose. I shouldn't eat today!
> Tie
> wall to wall blue sky here again. It's hot. Wonderful!


Sitting here with French bread & Brie! I want you lunch you had!! Sounds a great day out. Xx


----------



## LondonChris

Evening all! Had a really good day. Had both DDs & DDs actually laughed & chatted, much to my relief. All the GS spent the afternoon watching a movie. They had had a good time in the garden playing with water, the noise they made! Great to hear. Now sitting with my knitting, trying to find something to watch on TV. Have a good rest of the day. Hope you find some more snow, Julie.


----------



## Barn-dweller

LondonChris said:


> Evening all! Had a really good day. Had both DDs & DDs actually laughed & chatted, much to my relief. All the GS spent the afternoon watching a movie. They had had a good time in the garden playing with water, the noise they made! Great to hear. Now sitting with my knitting, trying to find something to watch on TV. Have a good rest of the day. Hope you find some more snow, Julie.


There's always snooker !!!!!!!! xx :sm09:


----------



## linkan

Prepare yourselves... 
Ethan's hand is looking sooo much better !


----------



## binkbrice

linkan said:


> Prepare yourselves...
> Ethan's hand is looking sooo much better !


That is looking better!


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Whatever the weather his lordship wants his meals regularly. xx :sm16:


It's much the same here. :sm16: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

linkan said:


> Prepare yourselves...
> Ethan's hand is looking sooo much better !


Waaaaay better. More healing vibes heading his way. xxxooo


----------



## lifeline

linkan said:


> Prepare yourselves...
> Ethan's hand is looking sooo much better !


Glad it's getting better


----------



## Xiang

binkbrice said:


> Yay you got to see snow!!


I did, and I don't ever remember feeling as excited as I did, at the moment that I realised that I was actually able to get out of our car, and touch it. I got to make a failure of a snowball, it disintergrated when I threw it; but I didn't get to make my snowman. I am happy. The snowman can wait, and hopefully one, or more, of my girls can share my excitement with me!????????


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> Great snow. Well done Judi xx


Thanks, it seems such a silly goal to have, but I have had that goal for 40 years or more! I had visited Tasmania, when DD's 2 & 3 were small, and it snowed on Mt Wellington, the day after we were there, so I just missed that chance. I was actually in my late teens, or early 20's, before I believed that snow was actually a real thing! :sm06: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## PurpleFi

linkan said:


> Prepare yourselves...
> Ethan's hand is looking sooo much better !


It does. So glad it is improving quickly. Xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Xiang said:


> Thanks, it seems such a silly goal to have, but I have had that goal for 40 years or more! I had visited Tasmania, when DD's 2 & 3 were small, and it snowed on Mt Wellington, the day after we were there, so I just missed that chance. I was actually in my late teens, or early 20's, before I believed that snow was actually a real thing! :sm06: :sm23: :sm23:


Great and continue enjoying your holiday xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny France. Had a great time yesterday. Lots of jet skiing with the family. Lovely picnic and just messing about.

Didn't get home til gone 7 pm and we were all very tired but it was worth it.

Going to have a lazy day today with the gks.

Need to put photod on computer but here is one from last night


----------



## Xiang

lifeline said:


> Great pictures


I suppose it seems a bit silly or strange, to all of you, who lives with the amount of snow, and the problems that go with it, to have someone of my age, be so excited about something that causes so many problems. I actually didn't believe snow was a real thing, until my late teens or early 20's. I had only seen it on christmas cards, thet were drawn, so not real to me. I almost got to see it when DD's 2 & 3 were still in single digit ages. I probably won't see it again, unless I go away with one of my girls & their family.????


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> Great and continue enjoying your holiday xx


Will do! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Did do and went to bed tired and slightly tipsy. xx


I will have to catch up later on previous posts, but I think you deserve to get a little tipsy, or even more than a little tipsy! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Lovely, did you get near enough to touch and walk in it? xx


I did .... but I didn't walk on it. DH tried, but his foot went straight through it, is that what happens every time? The snow came half way up his shin (it might have come to my ankle :sm06: ????????), then the snow melted straight away and his jeans leg was wet. I also made a snowball, that was a complete flop, cos when I threw it, it just disintergrated. The snow was icy, rather than soft, I couldn't make a hand print in it, I think that is because it is thawing a little through the days, then setting with ice chrystals it, overnight. I don't know if we will be where there is any more, but thats ok, we should be at Yellowstone National Park tomorrow. I am also looking forward to that. xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from another glorious day in Wales. Am going to take it a bit easy today, well it is supposed to be a day of rest, and anyway a bit achy from my busy day yesterday. Snooker final starts today so that will give me something to watch if I'm indoors. See you later, have a nice restful day. xx


Don't do too much! xoxo


----------



## Xiang

SaxonLady said:


> Ideal I would have thought. Better than closing a school.


That is a very strange comment, to me. Does your voting happen during the week? We always vote on a Saturday, if we even go to the polling booth. It is always (in my town) at a school, and if we don't want to go to the booth, we do a postal vote! :sm06: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> She is going to put it back on the market which is only fair and it's such a lovely bungalow I can't see it hanging round for long. Yes I will survive just bitterly disappointed and raging mad at the same time, it's not doing my head much good. Have a great day with the kids. xxxx


I'm so sorry it came to this. xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

SaxonLady said:


> I hope he can feel the bad vibes from all of us.


Same here, if I could make those vibe more realistic, I would. I wonder how many others he has done this too? He might be a serial pest, to home sellers with homes in a particular price range! :sm06: :sm06: ????????


----------



## Xiang

SaxonLady said:


> snow's not real until you touch it. I hope you find some.


I do too, but I don't really think we will. We are heading to the lower altitudes now; my lungs will thank me, but it is so pretty in Colorado, and there is still lots of snow around, in those hills! Just not sure if it is easily accessible!????????


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> Morning from my rainy little corner of the world. Thanks for all the nice thoughts. Thursday evening I found I could not move my arm. It started getting painful. In the early a.m. I had my daughter take me to the emergency room. I have an artificial shoulder ball and socket for 30 years. Found it was bleeding into that space putting pressure on nerves and causing PAIN. After Vicodin and morphine I was able to stand the pain. Doctors are perplexed bleeding without injury is a poser. Bleeding stopped, swelling remained, but is going down a bit. Today I can straighten my arm. Will see another specialists this week hoping for answers. Arm is in an immobilizer so I cannot and should not use it. To typing is a bit of a problem.
> Thinking of you all and wishing you the best on this cold damp Sunday.


That doesn't sound good, I hope something can be done for you soon, in the mean time; try speaking your posts, as you do for your texting; or if that isn't possible, just use your uninjured arm, to chicken peck at the keys!???? :sm02: :sm02: :sm06: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Xiang

SaxonLady said:


> I had a lovely day in Chichester yesterday, with two brothers and two sons, and DH. and my favourite DIL for female companionship. Had a very tasty lunch at the Theatre, crab starter followed by the most succulent breast of lamb, washed down with wine. The play, Present Laughter by Noel Coward was a disappointment. It wasn't the fault of the play but a terrible production. I didn't know any of the actors and won't watch out for them other than to avoid them. Then off to a pub for a chat together before DS1 and DIL had to get home to the twins. Then dinner, at the Field and Fork in Chichester. Welsh Rarebit smoked salmon, which was very tasty, followed by a huge chunk of rib of beef, done to perfection, then blood orange sorbet and mango sorbet, all washed down with several glasses of rose. I shouldn't eat today!
> 
> wall to wall blue sky here again. It's hot. Wonderful!


So sorry the play wasn't enjoyable, and I am not sure if the Welsh Rarebit is the same as mum used to make (recipe may habe changed due to tyranny of distance), but I would kill for a nice, properly cooked piece of beef, right now! ???????? :sm06: :sm06:


----------



## Xiang

Miss Pam said:


> He's working on it! Thank you! xxxooo


I'm so glad, I hope it gets done quickly! xoxoxo


----------



## lifeline

Xiang said:


> I did, and I don't ever remember feeling as excited as I did, at the moment that I realised that I was actually able to get out of our car, and touch it. I got to make a failure of a snowball, it disintergrated when I threw it; but I didn't get to make my snowman. I am happy. The snowman can wait, and hopefully one, or more, of my girls can share my excitement with me!????????


Your post has made me feel really emotional. I read it out to dh


----------



## Xiang

Miss Pam said:


> And you're getting to see snow!!!! :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: xxxooo


Yes, and it was great, nut I was a little jealous of a group of young ones who were heading off up the hill to do some skiing, even if I don't know how to ski! ????????????


----------



## lifeline

Xiang said:


> That is a very strange comment, to me. Does your voting happen during the week? We always vote on a Saturday, if we even go to the polling booth. It is always (in my town) at a school, and if we don't want to go to the booth, we do a postal vote! :sm06: :sm23: :sm23:


Voting always happens on a Thursday. Just asked dh why but we don't know. Maybe June will know she's good at that kind of thing


----------



## Xiang

Miss Pam said:


> That would truly be sad to see it replaced with tiny houses or flats. It's a true piece of history. Too bad they can't (won't) repair it. xxxooo


We have a council like that here. Over the years they have not attempted to do any repairs on our wooden beach jetty, or a historical wooden bridge that was the means of connecting the West side of town, to the Eastern side, almost from the creation of the town. Now these structures are both fenced off, from the towns people, because they ate deemed too dangerous to use. Other towns in the region, which had similar jettys, maintained their jettys, and also added to the structures, so that there was also shade & seating, for those who wanted to make use of it! I don't know what will become of our two structures! ????????????????


----------



## Xiang

SaxonLady said:


> I am for totally different reasons. I'm home alone!


That is always a good day, IMHO! ????????


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> That must be quite a rush for someone who has never seen snow before. Beautiful photo's Judi! xxx


It was a huge rush, I don't remember EVER being that excited before.
As fore the photos, I really didn't expect them to tern out so well, as I took them with my phone, while we were moving at a fairly rapid rate! ????????????


----------



## PurpleFi

Xiang said:


> That is a very strange comment, to me. Does your voting happen during the week? We always vote on a Saturday, if we even go to the polling booth. It is always (in my town) at a school, and if we don't want to go to the booth, we do a postal vote! :sm06: :sm23: :sm23:


Usually a Thursday here


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> and eat it! xoxo


Uummm nnoo ..... I didn't know how long it had been there, and it wad old snow, so anything could have been in it!. :sm06: :sm06: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Xiang

binkbrice said:


> Well I spent the day yesterday doing something I rarely do I watched movies all day and undid the sleeve and got farther than I was, I watched Mary and the Witches flower it was good, then I watched the Kentucky Derby run for the roses, and then I watched Star Wars Empire Strikes Back, Iron Man, Avengers Age of Ultron, and then I watched Speed Racer!! It was a very nice day and I printed off some patterns that I will go through later! And it poured with rain all day!


Sounds like a really blissful day!! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Lucky you, I would love one of those, or two or three. xx :sm09: :sm09:


Have half a dozen, you really deserve them! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Yes got all the lawns cut, did the ironing and a bit of tidying up in the front garden. No wonder I'm shattered today, have enjoyed a bit of sunshine, some snooker and knitting, oh and I had to get dinner of course. xx


????????????


----------



## Xiang

lifeline said:


> It's very difficult to imagine what it is like to see snow for the first time in your life, an amazing experience I expect


Yes it was, but it wasn't exciting until I saw some of it was actually reachable. Until I was in my late teens, or early 20's, I didn't really beliebe that snow was a real thing, it was just a picture on Christmas cards. I don't know when I did begin to believe it, but it was a long time! Now I know it exists, for I have touched it! ????????????????


----------



## Barn-dweller

linkan said:


> Prepare yourselves...
> Ethan's hand is looking sooo much better !


Looking good, he might just have got away with it healing back to normal. xx :sm24:


----------



## Barn-dweller

Xiang said:


> Thanks, it seems such a silly goal to have, but I have had that goal for 40 years or more! I had visited Tasmania, when DD's 2 & 3 were small, and it snowed on Mt Wellington, the day after we were there, so I just missed that chance. I was actually in my late teens, or early 20's, before I believed that snow was actually a real thing! :sm06: :sm23: :sm23:


Something to cross off your bucket list, was it like you expected? Enjoy the rest of your holiday, any more must sees or do? xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny France. Had a great time yesterday. Lots of jet skiing with the family. Lovely picnic and just messing about.
> 
> Didn't get home til gone 7 pm and we were all very tired but it was worth it.
> 
> Going to have a lazy day today with the gks.
> 
> Need to put photod on computer but here is one from last night


A great day, Bentley is not going to be too pleased when you go home smelling of another cat though. xx :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> I was going to write a post, but it got deleted somehow! So sm going to post some photos from our travels yesterday. The photos aren't very good, Places to stop on the side of the road, are few and far between, so these 2 were taken as we were driving along!


 You found SNOW!!! That looks beautiful and I'm so glad you found it but I now want picture of you frolicking about in some deep snow so you know exactly what it's like!! xxxxx :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Xiang

LondonChris said:


> SNOW!!! You did it.


Yep, now all I have to do, in relation to that goal, is make a snowman! I have no idea when that will be, because I really don't know if I can live what seemed like 3 days in 1, again. The trip over was really gruelling! It would be great to come back again, but the flight would have to be at rocket speed; from point of departure, to destination point! :sm06: :sm06:


----------



## Barn-dweller

Xiang said:


> That is a very strange comment, to me. Does your voting happen during the week? We always vote on a Saturday, if we even go to the polling booth. It is always (in my town) at a school, and if we don't want to go to the booth, we do a postal vote! :sm06: :sm23: :sm23:


Thursdays seem to be our voting days. xx


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> Nymans is always worth a visit.


It is indeed, haven't been for a while, must try and get DH there again soon!!


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Morning from my rainy little corner of the world. Thanks for all the nice thoughts. Thursday evening I found I could not move my arm. It started getting painful. In the early a.m. I had my daughter take me to the emergency room. I have an artificial shoulder ball and socket for 30 years. Found it was bleeding into that space putting pressure on nerves and causing PAIN. After Vicodin and morphine I was able to stand the pain. Doctors are perplexed bleeding without injury is a poser. Bleeding stopped, swelling remained, but is going down a bit. Today I can straighten my arm. Will see another specialists this week hoping for answers. Arm is in an immobilizer so I cannot and should not use it. To typing is a bit of a problem.
> Thinking of you all and wishing you the best on this cold damp Sunday.


Oh you poor lady, hope this passes soon and you are back to your normal two-armed self very soon! Very gentle healing hugs coming your way!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> I had a lovely day in Chichester yesterday, with two brothers and two sons, and DH. and my favourite DIL for female companionship. Had a very tasty lunch at the Theatre, crab starter followed by the most succulent breast of lamb, washed down with wine. The play, Present Laughter by Noel Coward was a disappointment. It wasn't the fault of the play but a terrible production. I didn't know any of the actors and won't watch out for them other than to avoid them. Then off to a pub for a chat together before DS1 and DIL had to get home to the twins. Then dinner, at the Field and Fork in Chichester. Welsh Rarebit smoked salmon, which was very tasty, followed by a huge chunk of rib of beef, done to perfection, then blood orange sorbet and mango sorbet, all washed down with several glasses of rose. I shouldn't eat today!
> 
> wall to wall blue sky here again. It's hot. Wonderful!


Phwoar - I don't think I'd eat for a week!!! Sounds like awonderful day, glad the weather was wonderful too!! xxx


----------



## Xiang

LondonChris said:


> Evening all! Had a really good day. Had both DDs & DDs actually laughed & chatted, much to my relief. All the GS spent the afternoon watching a movie. They had had a good time in the garden playing with water, the noise they made! Great to hear. Now sitting with my knitting, trying to find something to watch on TV. Have a good rest of the day. Hope you find some more snow, Judi.


I don't think that is very likely now; it would be nice, but I really don't want it to snow, incase it means we have to drive through it. That would be really scary! :sm06: :sm06: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a sunny Wales, it's a bank holiday so nothing important is open so will just hang about all day. Last day of the snooker final today so that's something to keep me occupied. I think I need a diversion of some sort. xx


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Whatever the weather his lordship wants his meals regularly. xx





Miss Pam said:


> It's much the same here. :sm16: xxxooo


I am so glad I have been mostly banned from cooking, but when I was still cooking, and now that DH is cooking, if the cook didn't feel like cooking (usually on a weekend), we would just have whatever was easiest, the kids absolutely loved those days! ????????????


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Something to cross off your bucket list, was it like you expected? Enjoy the rest of your holiday, any more must sees or do? xx


I don't really know what I expected, but it didn't feel the way it looked, before I touched it. It was hard, and I thought it would have been soft, and fluffy, ???? instead it was more like shaved ice that was freezing together again. Does that make sense? ????????


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> You found SNOW!!! That looks beautiful and I'm so glad you found it but I now want picture of you frolicking about in some deep snow so you know exactly what it's like!! xxxxx :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


Yeah ..... don't hold your breath on that one, I think we have missed any more snow fall, but if it didn't snow on the road, I would love to be able to do that! ????????????????????????


----------



## Barn-dweller

Xiang said:


> I don't really know what I expected, but it didn't feel the way it looked, before I touched it. It was hard, and I thought it would have been soft, and fluffy, ???? instead it was more like shaved ice that was freezing together again. Does that make sense? ????????


Yes, there are quite a lot of different types of snow, i.e. wet snow, icy snow, even dry snow which sounds silly but it is usually very fine and prone to drifting easily but definitely not 'dry' to the touch. xx :sm16:


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Yes, there are quite a lot of different types of snow, i.e. wet snow, icy snow, even dry snow which sounds silly but it is usually very fine and prone to drifting easily but definitely not 'dry' to the touch. xx :sm16:


Thanks for this answer, it means there is some more exploring of snow for me. hehe I just don't know if, or when, it will happen! I had better sign off now, I have to be up in a few hours, and my phone battery is almost out. So til next time, stay well, or for those who are suffering, feel better and rest. Good night xoxoxo


----------



## Barn-dweller

Xiang said:


> Thanks for this answer, it means there is some more exploring of snow for me. hehe I just don't know if, or when, it will happen! I had better sign off now, I have to be up in a few hours, and my phone battery is almost out. So til next time, stay well, or for those who are suffering, feel better and rest. Good night xoxoxo


NIght night. xx


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:22 am EST and 10'C (50'F). The furnace is back on today. The high temperature is not going to get much higher.
My sister called last night to say that they finally got their electricity back on after the Friday wind storm. One of their neighbours loaned them a spare generator so they could keep their refridgerator going. They like that neighbourhood. Everyone helps everyone else out.
The cats are shedding, I'm shedding. Everything that I'm knitting and crocheting is covered in hair.
My backyard is very green now. The lilac leaves are coming out and the grass in the yard is green. Except for the north side of the house. That used to be the thickest lawn so I don't know what happened there. It's sparse with a lot of yellow. I suggested putting in moss, but that was vetoed.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> Thanks for this answer, it means there is some more exploring of snow for me. hehe I just don't know if, or when, it will happen! I had better sign off now, I have to be up in a few hours, and my phone battery is almost out. So til next time, stay well, or for those who are suffering, feel better and rest. Good night xoxoxo


So your sleeping habits haven't changed with the change in continents. Have a good day Judi.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Yes, there are quite a lot of different types of snow, i.e. wet snow, icy snow, even dry snow which sounds silly but it is usually very fine and prone to drifting easily but definitely not 'dry' to the touch. xx :sm16:


You forgot the big flaked fluffy snow.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> I don't really know what I expected, but it didn't feel the way it looked, before I touched it. It was hard, and I thought it would have been soft, and fluffy, ???? instead it was more like shaved ice that was freezing together again. Does that make sense? ????????


Spring snow. The sun has gotten to it. You need fresh snow and cooler temperatures for the soft and fluffy. The "shaved ice" snow is good for skiing though, with the right wax on your skis.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> I am so glad I have been mostly banned from cooking, but when I was still cooking, and now that DH is cooking, if the cook didn't feel like cooking (usually on a weekend), we would just have whatever was easiest, the kids absolutely loved those days! ????????????


I get to do the cooking on the weekend. We get takeout when I haven't pulled anything out of the freezer in time. I did our first barbeque of the season last night.
Mum is very inflexible about timing of meals. It makes "spontaneousness" on vacations very difficult.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a sunny Wales, it's a bank holiday so nothing important is open so will just hang about all day. Last day of the snooker final today so that's something to keep me occupied. I think I need a diversion of some sort. xx


Is it time to go for a walk about and look for some flowers?
Have a good day taking it easy.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> I don't think that is very likely now; it would be nice, but I really don't want it to snow, incase it means we have to drive through it. That would be really scary! :sm06: :sm06: :sm23: :sm23:


An overnight snow would be good, so you could watch it falling outside the window.


----------



## SaxonLady

Islander said:


> What gourmet day you had with your family, enjoy that blue sky. xoxo


It's hanging around for a few days. Love it.


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Whatever the weather his lordship wants his meals regularly. xx :sm16:


Jacky, you are not his slave. Even employees are allowed to go on strike.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> Yep, now all I have to do, in relation to that goal, is make a snowman! I have no idea when that will be, because I really don't know if I can live what seemed like 3 days in 1, again. The trip over was really gruelling! It would be great to come back again, but the flight would have to be at rocket speed; from point of departure, to destination point! :sm06: :sm06:


When mum's fellow, Stuart, went to visit his son in Australia, he booked a sleepover flight. He paid extra for business class so he would be able to lay down comfortably and slept most of the way to Australia. If I win a lottery....


----------



## SaxonLady

LondonChris said:


> Sitting here with French bread & Brie! I want you lunch you had!! Sounds a great day out. Xx


It certainly was. I like french bread and brie as well!


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> Yes it was, but it wasn't exciting until I saw some of it was actually reachable. Until I was in my late teens, or early 20's, I didn't really beliebe that snow was a real thing, it was just a picture on Christmas cards. I don't know when I did begin to believe it, but it was a long time! Now I know it exists, for I have touched it! ????????????????


It's nice to cross items off the bucket list.


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny France. Had a great time yesterday. Lots of jet skiing with the family. Lovely picnic and just messing about.
> 
> Didn't get home til gone 7 pm and we were all very tired but it was worth it.
> 
> Going to have a lazy day today with the gks.
> 
> Need to put photod on computer but here is one from last night


Lovely photo.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> Uummm nnoo ..... I didn't know how long it had been there, and it wad old snow, so anything could have been in it!. :sm06: :sm06: :sm23: :sm23:


Frozen insects included. Extra protein!!! :sm16:


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> It was a huge rush, I don't remember EVER being that excited before.
> As fore the photos, I really didn't expect them to tern out so well, as I took them with my phone, while we were moving at a fairly rapid rate! ????????????


You have a good camera in your phone.


----------



## SaxonLady

Xiang said:


> I suppose it seems a bit silly or strange, to all of you, who lives with the amount of snow, and the problems that go with it, to have someone of my age, be so excited about something that causes so many problems. I actually didn't believe snow was a real thing, until my late teens or early 20's. I had only seen it on christmas cards, thet were drawn, so not real to me. I almost got to see it when DD's 2 & 3 were still in single digit ages. I probably won't see it again, unless I go away with one of my girls & their family.????


It doesn't feel silly or strange. I can totally understand. Even when we were snowed in in Richmond Park in the Army in a 5' drift it was still magic at first. The Territorials dug us pathways, which was even better walking through walls of snow almost as high as ourselves. Until it started melting.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> We have a council like that here. Over the years they have not attempted to do any repairs on our wooden beach jetty, or a historical wooden bridge that was the means of connecting the West side of town, to the Eastern side, almost from the creation of the town. Now these structures are both fenced off, from the towns people, because they ate deemed too dangerous to use. Other towns in the region, which had similar jettys, maintained their jettys, and also added to the structures, so that there was also shade & seating, for those who wanted to make use of it! I don't know what will become of our two structures! ????????????????


All of our stuff is not that old, but what we do have our governments are not interested in preserving. Private outfits have to do it, and they'll only do it if they think it will make a profit.
The oldest teachers school in our country was pulled down in Cobourg so they could put in a parking lot! The pier in Cobourg is off limits as engineers say it is unsafe, but they are not sure IF they are going to fix it. (They'll probably just leave it off limits.) Port Hope has been pretty good about preserving the main street, but other streets have not fared as well.


----------



## SaxonLady

Xiang said:


> That is a very strange comment, to me. Does your voting happen during the week? We always vote on a Saturday, if we even go to the polling booth. It is always (in my town) at a school, and if we don't want to go to the booth, we do a postal vote! :sm06: :sm23: :sm23:


We always vote on a Thursday. There is probably a reason, but I don't know it. Probably to do with the Civil Servants doing the count!


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> That is a very strange comment, to me. Does your voting happen during the week? We always vote on a Saturday, if we even go to the polling booth. It is always (in my town) at a school, and if we don't want to go to the booth, we do a postal vote! :sm06: :sm23: :sm23:


Our advance polls are on the weekends, but the regular polls are during the week. We used to use the schools as well, now we use any government building.
All voting has to be done in person so your credentials are checked.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> I did .... but I didn't walk on it. DH tried, but his foot went straight through it, is that what happens every time? The snow came half way up his shin (it might have come to my ankle :sm06: ????????), then the snow melted straight away and his jeans leg was wet. I also made a snowball, that was a complete flop, cos when I threw it, it just disintergrated. The snow was icy, rather than soft, I couldn't make a hand print in it, I think that is because it is thawing a little through the days, then setting with ice chrystals it, overnight. I don't know if we will be where there is any more, but thats ok, we should be at Yellowstone National Park tomorrow. I am also looking forward to that. xoxoxo


The sun melts the top layers and they freeze again overnight,. That is why there is a crust. We get more cloudy days in the winter.
Watch out for the wildlife in Yellowstone.


----------



## nitz8catz

I'm going to sign off now. There are a lot of beeps coming from the work phone so something is down,
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> Jacky, you are not his slave. Even employees are allowed to go on strike.


No, just his wife and what feels like carer. xx :sm16:


----------



## SaxonLady

Xiang said:


> I don't really know what I expected, but it didn't feel the way it looked, before I touched it. It was hard, and I thought it would have been soft, and fluffy, ???? instead it was more like shaved ice that was freezing together again. Does that make sense? ????????


You expected freshly fallen snow, before it refroze.


----------



## Miss Pam

Xiang said:


> I did, and I don't ever remember feeling as excited as I did, at the moment that I realised that I was actually able to get out of our car, and touch it. I got to make a failure of a snowball, it disintergrated when I threw it; but I didn't get to make my snowman. I am happy. The snowman can wait, and hopefully one, or more, of my girls can share my excitement with me!????????


So glad you got to do that!!! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny France. Had a great time yesterday. Lots of jet skiing with the family. Lovely picnic and just messing about.
> 
> Didn't get home til gone 7 pm and we were all very tired but it was worth it.
> 
> Going to have a lazy day today with the gks.
> 
> Need to put photod on computer but here is one from last night


Wonderful photo and it sounds like a lovely day with the family! xxxooo


----------



## jinx

Morning. Thanks for all the nice thoughts. Still hunting and pecking here. 
We vote on Tuesday. Saturday seems wise as more building would be available and people would have more free time to vote. 
Ethan hand look healthy and as he is young it should heal quickly. 
Barny I do not believe the guy had the money to buy your home and was stalling for time in the hopes he would be able to get it.
Purple it sounds like you are having a terrific time in France with the grands.
Judi do not eat yellow snow. You will always sink into to snow. It does not support any weight. The snow you experienced was not fresh and therefore not as wonderful as it can be. Next time you will get to play in fresh falling snow and roll large balls to make a snowman.
Best wishes to everyone this beautiful sunshiny day.


----------



## SaxonLady

jinx said:


> Morning. Thanks for all the nice thoughts. Still hunting and pecking here.
> We vote on Tuesday. Saturday seems wise as more building would be available and people would have more free time to vote.
> Ethan hand look healthy and as he is young it should heal quickly.
> Barny I do not believe the guy had the money to buy your home and was stalling for time in the hopes he would be able to get it.
> Purple it sounds like you are having a terrific time in France with the grands.
> Judi do not eat yellow snow. You will always sink into to snow. It does not support any weight. The snow you experienced was not fresh and therefore not as wonderful as it can be. Next time you will get to play in fresh falling snow and roll large balls to make a snowman.
> Best wishes to everyone this beautiful sunshiny day.


Good to see you are well and truly still with us.


----------



## PurpleFi

The gks are having a siesta and the big boys are playing with a jet ski engine, DOL (daughter out law!) has had to go to work so I am having a few minutes p and q.

Here are a few photos from yesterday..


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> Morning. Thanks for all the nice thoughts. Still hunting and pecking here.
> We vote on Tuesday. Saturday seems wise as more building would be available and people would have more free time to vote.
> Ethan hand look healthy and as he is young it should heal quickly.
> Barny I do not believe the guy had the money to buy your home and was stalling for time in the hopes he would be able to get it.
> Purple it sounds like you are having a terrific time in France with the grands.
> Judi do not eat yellow snow. You will always sink into to snow. It does not support any weight. The snow you experienced was not fresh and therefore not as wonderful as it can be. Next time you will get to play in fresh falling snow and roll large balls to make a snowman.
> Best wishes to everyone this beautiful sunshiny day.


Hi Jinx, how's the shoulder? Healing hugs coming your way. xx


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> The gks are having a siesta and the big boys are playing with a jet ski engine, DOL (daughter out law!) has had to go to work so I am having a few minutes p and q.
> 
> Here are a few photos from yesterday..


Great photos and great fun! xxxooo


----------



## binkbrice

Xiang said:


> I did, and I don't ever remember feeling as excited as I did, at the moment that I realised that I was actually able to get out of our car, and touch it. I got to make a failure of a snowball, it disintergrated when I threw it; but I didn't get to make my snowman. I am happy. The snowman can wait, and hopefully one, or more, of my girls can share my excitement with me!????????


That is awesome!!


----------



## SaxonLady

Miss Pam said:


> Great photos and great fun! xxxooo


my thoughts entirely. Plus what a grown-up G1.


----------



## PurpleFi

SaxonLady said:


> my thoughts entirely. Plus what a grown-up G1.


He is now sevveral inches taller than me and keeps calling me Little Knanna! xx


----------



## RookieRetiree

PurpleFi said:


> The gks are having a siesta and the big boys are playing with a jet ski engine, DOL (daughter out law!) has had to go to work so I am having a few minutes p and q.
> 
> Here are a few photos from yesterday..


Wasn't the water cold? Great photos and great fun.


----------



## PurpleFi

A


RookieRetiree said:


> Wasn't the water cold? Great photos and great fun.


Not too bad, but I didn't fall in, although I did get pretty close to it. Xx


----------



## amudaus

Perfect Photo. :sm02:


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> Prepare yourselves...
> Ethan's hand is looking sooo much better !


He must be a very healthy boy that it is healing so quickly!! Hope it has stopped hurting now and he's able to do the stuff it stopped him from doing!! xxxxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny France. Had a great time yesterday. Lots of jet skiing with the family. Lovely picnic and just messing about.
> 
> Didn't get home til gone 7 pm and we were all very tired but it was worth it.
> 
> Going to have a lazy day today with the gks.
> 
> Need to put photod on computer but here is one from last night


Does Bentley have a twin?!! xxx


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> I suppose it seems a bit silly or strange, to all of you, who lives with the amount of snow, and the problems that go with it, to have someone of my age, be so excited about something that causes so many problems. I actually didn't believe snow was a real thing, until my late teens or early 20's. I had only seen it on christmas cards, thet were drawn, so not real to me. I almost got to see it when DD's 2 & 3 were still in single digit ages. I probably won't see it again, unless I go away with one of my girls & their family.????


It doesn't seem strange or silly to me and is a bit of a parallel to the first time I laid eyes on Sydney Opera House and the bridge, it moved me so much that I cried!!! As you say, you see so many photos but feel it can't be real! I went and had a paddle in the harbour immediately, I have a picture somewhere, I will dig it out!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> I did .... but I didn't walk on it. DH tried, but his foot went straight through it, is that what happens every time? The snow came half way up his shin (it might have come to my ankle :sm06: ????????), then the snow melted straight away and his jeans leg was wet. I also made a snowball, that was a complete flop, cos when I threw it, it just disintergrated. The snow was icy, rather than soft, I couldn't make a hand print in it, I think that is because it is thawing a little through the days, then setting with ice chrystals it, overnight. I don't know if we will be where there is any more, but thats ok, we should be at Yellowstone National Park tomorrow. I am also looking forward to that. xoxoxo


Watch out for Yogi and Boo-boo!! xxx


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> That is a very strange comment, to me. Does your voting happen during the week? We always vote on a Saturday, if we even go to the polling booth. It is always (in my town) at a school, and if we don't want to go to the booth, we do a postal vote! :sm06: :sm23: :sm23:


Our polling is almost always done on a Thursday, just tradition I expect.


----------



## London Girl

lifeline said:


> Voting always happens on a Thursday. Just asked dh why but we don't know. Maybe June will know she's good at that kind of thing


It seems to be the general consensus that if a new government is to be formed, they have the weekend for the new PM to move into Downing Street and appoint his cabinet ready to start work afresh on Monday!!


----------



## binkbrice

Xiang said:


> I suppose it seems a bit silly or strange, to all of you, who lives with the amount of snow, and the problems that go with it, to have someone of my age, be so excited about something that causes so many problems. I actually didn't believe snow was a real thing, until my late teens or early 20's. I had only seen it on christmas cards, thet were drawn, so not real to me. I almost got to see it when DD's 2 & 3 were still in single digit ages. I probably won't see it again, unless I go away with one of my girls & their family.????


No it's not silly because I love snow and I actually get depressed when we don't get any!


----------



## London Girl

Hi everyone, I've just managed to catch up with you all after a busy couple of days with the gks!! Lovely pictures, little Knanna and jinx, I'm so glad you are managing to stay with us, we will try and keep your spirits up during this trying time!!

Collected the kids mid-morning yesterday and as soon as we were in the door, Jake wanted the Monopoly out!! Liv and i went bankrupt pretty quickly and went out in the garden to plant the rest of my annuals. DH was almost winning after an hour but Jake will not give in so they played on for a total of 5 hours and Jake eventually won!! Poor DH nearly had to go for a lie-down!! Meanwhile, Liv did a great job with the plants, with me supervising and then she did some more knitting, it's coming along slowly but she is getting better and starting to enjoy it I think. After dinner, we watched the Lego movie, which I thought was quite well done and funny in places.

This morning, following waffles for breakfast, I persuaded the kids to empty out their old toy cupboard under the stairs as I wanted to start keeping my knitting in there, instead of stuffed in a bag behind the armchair! I have also moved the vacuum cleaner from the downstairs loo into the back of the same cupboard. It all got a bit emotional when we fished out the farm animals and toy vehicles that Jake played with from a very early age and a big part of him really didn't want them to go, I felt sad for him but they haven't been played with for years. I hope some other children will get some pleasure from them.

They have gone home now and it is too quiet, love those kids so much!!! xxxxx


----------



## binkbrice

lifeline said:


> Voting always happens on a Thursday. Just asked dh why but we don't know. Maybe June will know she's good at that kind of thing


Ours is always on a Tuesday!


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> He is now sevveral inches taller than me and keeps calling me Little Knanna! xx


H is already well above his mother, but has a few inches to go to reach my height. He will because DS2 is 5'2"


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> It doesn't seem strange or silly to me and is a bit of a parallel to the first time I laid eyes on Sydney Opera House and the bridge, it moved me so much that I cried!!! As you say, you see so many photos but feel it can't be real! I went and had a paddle in the harbour immediately, I have a picture somewhere, I will dig it out!! xxxx


I cried at the Sydney Opera House as well. A beautiful atmospheric place. We went to an opera there as well.


----------



## binkbrice

London Girl said:


> Hi everyone, I've just managed to catch up with you all after a busy couple of days with the gks!! Lovely pictures, little Knanna and jinx, I'm so glad you are managing to stay with us, we will try and keep your spirits up during this trying time!!
> 
> Collected the kids mid-morning yesterday and as soon as we were in the door, Jake wanted the Monopoly out!! Liv and i went bankrupt pretty quickly and went out in the garden to plant the rest of my annuals. DH was almost winning after an hour but Jake will not give in so they played on for a total of 5 hours and Jake eventually won!! Poor DH nearly had to go for a lie-down!! Meanwhile, Liv did a great job with the plants, with me supervising and then she did some more knitting, it's coming along slowly but she is getting better and starting to enjoy it I think. After dinner, we watched the Lego movie, which I thought was quite well done and funny in places.
> 
> This morning, following waffles for breakfast, I persuaded the kids to empty out their old toy cupboard under the stairs as I wanted to start keeping my knitting in there, instead of stuffed in a bag behind the armchair! I have also moved the vacuum cleaner from the downstairs loo into the back of the same cupboard. It all got a bit emotional when we fished out the farm animals and toy vehicles that Jake played with from a very early age and a big part of him really didn't want them to go, I felt sad for him but they haven't been played with for years. I hope some other children will get some pleasure from them.
> 
> They have gone home now and it is too quiet, love those kids so much!!! xxxxx


I think you would enjoy the Ninjago movie it was funny in places also, but I really like Jackie Chan and never get tired of his movies!


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Does Bentley have a twin?!! xxx


This is Keira. DOLs little cat. She's tiny. Xx


----------



## Islander

RookieRetiree said:


> Wasn't the water cold? Great photos and great fun.


Oh golly, Josephine doesn't mind cold water... she got in our river! brrrrrrr. :sm04:


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> Hi everyone, I've just managed to catch up with you all after a busy couple of days with the gks!! Lovely pictures, little Knanna and jinx, I'm so glad you are managing to stay with us, we will try and keep your spirits up during this trying time!!
> 
> Collected the kids mid-morning yesterday and as soon as we were in the door, Jake wanted the Monopoly out!! Liv and i went bankrupt pretty quickly and went out in the garden to plant the rest of my annuals. DH was almost winning after an hour but Jake will not give in so they played on for a total of 5 hours and Jake eventually won!! Poor DH nearly had to go for a lie-down!! Meanwhile, Liv did a great job with the plants, with me supervising and then she did some more knitting, it's coming along slowly but she is getting better and starting to enjoy it I think. After dinner, we watched the Lego movie, which I thought was quite well done and funny in places.
> 
> This morning, following waffles for breakfast, I persuaded the kids to empty out their old toy cupboard under the stairs as I wanted to start keeping my knitting in there, instead of stuffed in a bag behind the armchair! I have also moved the vacuum cleaner from the downstairs loo into the back of the same cupboard. It all got a bit emotional when we fished out the farm animals and toy vehicles that Jake played with from a very early age and a big part of him really didn't want them to go, I felt sad for him but they haven't been played with for years. I hope some other children will get some pleasure from them.
> 
> They have gone home now and it is too quiet, love those kids so much!!! xxxxx


Morning dear June... can't they take those treasured toys home with them? My kids received theirs when they were 30 and they didn't want to give them up either! Lovely that you are teaching Liv to love the garden so young. Jake should go into finance! Good Nana. xoxoxo


----------



## Islander

Good morning from the Island, a cloudy 57degree's but soon to go up to the high 60's. Down to see Mum so we can fill her greenhouse with begonia's today. Have a good day all. xxxx


----------



## lifeline

London Girl said:


> It seems to be the general consensus that if a new government is to be formed, they have the weekend for the new PM to move into Downing Street and appoint his cabinet ready to start work afresh on Monday!!


I knew you would know the answer :sm09:


----------



## linkan

I've got sweet pea Today , she says she has decided to just stay for a few more days, lol.
Josephine looks like your having loads of fun. Great photos! And i thought it was an error when i first saw gs1 i thought maybe it was ds not gs !! So grown!


----------



## linkan

Judi i am so thrilled for you and hope very much that you get to fulfill all of your snow dreams. ???? and it isn't silly at all !
Maybe next time you can plan shorter hops with lay overs so its not so grueling.


----------



## PurpleFi

linkan said:


> I've got sweet pea Today , she says she has decided to just stay for a few more days, lol.
> Josephine looks like your having loads of fun. Great photos! And i thought it was an error when i first saw gs1 i thought maybe it was ds not gs !! So grown!


3 inches taller than me now!


----------



## lifeline

binkbrice said:


> Ours is always on a Tuesday!


Interesting how these things vary from country to country


----------



## lifeline

Islander said:


> Good morning from the Island, a cloudy 57degree's but soon to go up to the high 60's. Down to see Mum so we can fill her greenhouse with begonia's today. Have a good day all. xxxx


Hope you get warmer weather soon


----------



## linkan

Iris's last night around 1am lol. Blooming out great. I need to get a shot from the front...maybe later LoL.. Sweety pea is napping so Nonna gets a rest. ????????????????????????????✨Zzzzzzzz


----------



## PurpleFi

linkan said:


> Iris's last night around 1am lol. Blooming out great. I need to get a shot from the front...maybe later LoL.. Sweety pea is napping so Nonna gets a rest. ????????????????????????????✨Zzzzzzzz


Lovely. X


----------



## linkan

Yay ! Great news ! I only have one bad chromosome just like Lisa. . . no weekly iv infusions !!!!!


----------



## Barn-dweller

linkan said:


> Yay ! Great news ! I only have one bad chromosome just like Lisa. . . no weekly iv infusions !!!!!


That's fantastic you will sleep easier tonight. xx :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Miss Pam

linkan said:


> Yay ! Great news ! I only have one bad chromosome just like Lisa. . . no weekly iv infusions !!!!!


Absolutely the best news!!!!! :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi

linkan said:


> Yay ! Great news ! I only have one bad chromosome just like Lisa. . . no weekly iv infusions !!!!!


Well done xx


----------



## RookieRetiree

linkan said:


> Yay ! Great news ! I only have one bad chromosome just like Lisa. . . no weekly iv infusions !!!!!


That's great.


----------



## lifeline

linkan said:


> Yay ! Great news ! I only have one bad chromosome just like Lisa. . . no weekly iv infusions !!!!!


Great news


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> 3 inches taller than me now!


 :sm06: :sm06:


----------



## PurpleFi

A final good morning from sunny France. We are packed up ready to go home and having a lovely breakfast in the sun. We have been very fortunate to have the children with us all the time as today is VE day and they were on holiday last week too.

We have had a lovely time and will be sad to go but we will see them when they visit us in July so not too long to wait.

We won't be home until late tonight so I will probably catch up with you tomorrow, or if I get a signal on the boat. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning from a not so warm and sunny Wales. Very dull when we got up but some blue sky is appearing. Had a feed-back from our last viewers - not quite what they were looking for, so the search goes on. Everything prepared for dinner but can't do anything else 'til just before, duck risotto again, we seem to have got a taste for it at the moment. Having a catch-up day on the soaps as we were watching the snooker final all last night. The Welsh boy won. :sm24: :sm24: Have a great day. xx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Morning dear June... can't they take those treasured toys home with them? My kids received theirs when they were 30 and they didn't want to give them up either! Lovely that you are teaching Liv to love the garden so young. Jake should go into finance! Good Nana. xoxoxo


Good morning Sister Trish!! My DD would freak out if I sent even more kids' junk back to her house!! However, I have relented and put the mat and the associated toys up in the loft, I felt so guilty!! However, the Lego is still on Ebay but I will give them whatever I get for it!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

lifeline said:


> I knew you would know the answer :sm09:


Not me dear, Mr Google must take the credit, Ijust know where to look!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> 3 inches taller than me now!


Jake is 3 inches taller than me too, he's grown 2 inches in two months!!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> Yay ! Great news ! I only have one bad chromosome just like Lisa. . . no weekly iv infusions !!!!!


That IS great news, so relieved for you!! I'm still waiting for my appointment to find out the result of my thyroid test, next Tuesday!!xx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from a not so warm and sunny Wales. Very dull when we got up but some blue sky is appearing. Had a feed-back from our last viewers - not quite what they were looking for, so the search goes on. Everything prepared for dinner but can't do anything else 'til just before, duck risotto again, we seem to have got a taste for it at the moment. Having a catch-up day on the soaps as we were watching the snooker final all last night. The Welsh boy won. :sm24: :sm24: Have a great day. xx


I'm coming to stay with you and have duck risotto every day!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Good morning everyone from a warm and sunny London! I tried to knit one of my chair backs while watching TV last night, noot a good idea as I have spent the morning tinking and re-knitting!! All is now well! I will have to start another easy blanket for the kids hospice for tonight, not risking that mess again!!!

We are off to the cinema this afternoon to see Tully, no idea what that's about, will give you a synopsis later!! 

Have a good one, whatever it is! Lots of love xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:26 am EST and 3'C (37'F). Not a cloud in the sky. My backyard is greening up nicely. Both feral kitties have had their breakfast. Bella-kitty has had her breakfast and gone back to bed. Mum has gone to my sister's house to cat-sit. My sister and BIL are going to the funeral of his best friend. This fellow contracted an aggressive something, they aren't sure if it was Lyme disease, MLS or ALS (Lou Gehrig's disease). He used to be a very active (hyperactive) father with two kids in their teens. In two years time he was confined to a wheelchair, put on a ventilator and died.
Our government tried to do a test of the emergency broadcast system to all cell phones yesterday. I only heard 2 cell phones with the alert while I was at work. Of our 3 major carriers, only 1 was able to send out the test. My iPad, that doesn't even have a SIM card, got the test!!!
I'm into the final colour with my Janina Kalilo shawl.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Good morning everyone from a warm and sunny London! I tried to knit one of my chair backs while watching TV last night, noot a good idea as I have spent the morning tinking and re-knitting!! All is now well! I will have to start another easy blanket for the kids hospice for tonight, not risking that mess again!!!
> 
> We are off to the cinema this afternoon to see Tully, no idea what that's about, will give you a synopsis later!!
> 
> Have a good one, whatever it is! Lots of love xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


Keep trying to knit without looking. I'm sure you'll get it.
I haven't heard of the movie named Tully either. Enjoy.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Jake is 3 inches taller than me too, he's grown 2 inches in two months!!!! xxxx


He'll be getting big enough to pick you up soon.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Good morning Sister Trish!! My DD would freak out if I sent even more kids' junk back to her house!! However, I have relented and put the mat and the associated toys up in the loft, I felt so guilty!! However, the Lego is still on Ebay but I will give them whatever I get for it!! xxxx


My DD was more ruthless about getting rid of her old toys than I was. She has shades of her grandmother. I'm the sentimental one.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from a not so warm and sunny Wales. Very dull when we got up but some blue sky is appearing. Had a feed-back from our last viewers - not quite what they were looking for, so the search goes on. Everything prepared for dinner but can't do anything else 'til just before, duck risotto again, we seem to have got a taste for it at the moment. Having a catch-up day on the soaps as we were watching the snooker final all last night. The Welsh boy won. :sm24: :sm24: Have a great day. xx


I have a couple duck breasts in the freezer, but everyone here will pass on the risotto. I guess we don't do it right. I'll have to get a lesson from you. :sm24:


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> A final good morning from sunny France. We are packed up ready to go home and having a lovely breakfast in the sun. We have been very fortunate to have the children with us all the time as today is VE day and they were on holiday last week too.
> 
> We have had a lovely time and will be sad to go but we will see them when they visit us in July so not too long to wait.
> 
> We won't be home until late tonight so I will probably catch up with you tomorrow, or if I get a signal on the boat. xx


Wow, that time went quickly. I'm glad you had a good time with the gks.
Have a safe peaceful journey back home.


----------



## nitz8catz

linkan said:


> Yay ! Great news ! I only have one bad chromosome just like Lisa. . . no weekly iv infusions !!!!!


Yes, great news. What a relief.


----------



## nitz8catz

linkan said:


> Iris's last night around 1am lol. Blooming out great. I need to get a shot from the front...maybe later LoL.. Sweety pea is napping so Nonna gets a rest. ????????????????????????????✨Zzzzzzzz


So that's what they're supposed to look like :sm17: I have the greenery.


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> Good morning from the Island, a cloudy 57degree's but soon to go up to the high 60's. Down to see Mum so we can fill her greenhouse with begonia's today. Have a good day all. xxxx


I hope you had a good day with the flowers and your Mum.


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> Oh golly, Josephine doesn't mind cold water... she got in our river! brrrrrrr. :sm04:


That river wasn't that cold. Just slippery. You should try Lake Ontario, in June. 
My DD has been in Georgian Bay in May. She cut her foot on a rock and it didn't bleed until her foot thawed.


----------



## nitz8catz

SaxonLady said:


> H is already well above his mother, but has a few inches to go to reach my height. He will because DS2 is 5'2"


5'2" or 6'2"??


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Hi everyone, I've just managed to catch up with you all after a busy couple of days with the gks!! Lovely pictures, little Knanna and jinx, I'm so glad you are managing to stay with us, we will try and keep your spirits up during this trying time!!
> 
> Collected the kids mid-morning yesterday and as soon as we were in the door, Jake wanted the Monopoly out!! Liv and i went bankrupt pretty quickly and went out in the garden to plant the rest of my annuals. DH was almost winning after an hour but Jake will not give in so they played on for a total of 5 hours and Jake eventually won!! Poor DH nearly had to go for a lie-down!! Meanwhile, Liv did a great job with the plants, with me supervising and then she did some more knitting, it's coming along slowly but she is getting better and starting to enjoy it I think. After dinner, we watched the Lego movie, which I thought was quite well done and funny in places.
> 
> This morning, following waffles for breakfast, I persuaded the kids to empty out their old toy cupboard under the stairs as I wanted to start keeping my knitting in there, instead of stuffed in a bag behind the armchair! I have also moved the vacuum cleaner from the downstairs loo into the back of the same cupboard. It all got a bit emotional when we fished out the farm animals and toy vehicles that Jake played with from a very early age and a big part of him really didn't want them to go, I felt sad for him but they haven't been played with for years. I hope some other children will get some pleasure from them.
> 
> They have gone home now and it is too quiet, love those kids so much!!! xxxxx


That was a long running Monopoly game.
It's great that Liv is picking up knitting from you. You'll have someone to pass your stash to.


----------



## nitz8catz

binkbrice said:


> No it's not silly because I love snow and I actually get depressed when we don't get any!


I like snow October to December/January. February, it starts to get a little tedious. And when snow lasts into May, it's too much and I want a change of colour. Worse than snow, is ICE!!!!


----------



## nitz8catz

Wow, talking to myself again. Just like home.
It's time for me to go.
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:26 am EST and 3'C (37'F). Not a cloud in the sky. My backyard is greening up nicely. Both feral kitties have had their breakfast. Bella-kitty has had her breakfast and gone back to bed. Mum has gone to my sister's house to cat-sit. My sister and BIL are going to the funeral of his best friend. This fellow contracted an aggressive something, they aren't sure if it was Lyme disease, MLS or ALS (Lou Gehrig's disease). He used to be a very active (hyperactive) father with two kids in their teens. In two years time he was confined to a wheelchair, put on a ventilator and died.
> Our government tried to do a test of the emergency broadcast system to all cell phones yesterday. I only heard 2 cell phones with the alert while I was at work. Of our 3 major carriers, only 1 was able to send out the test. My iPad, that doesn't even have a SIM card, got the test!!!
> I'm into the final colour with my Janina Kalilo shawl.


So very sad about your Sister and BIL's friend, I guess we should live life to the full as we never know what is around the corner? The shawl is looking lovely!! xxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Keep trying to knit without looking. I'm sure you'll get it.
> I haven't heard of the movie named Tully either. Enjoy.


Well, I can do plain stuff, probably with my eyes shut but this is a bit more complicated!!


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> He'll be getting big enough to pick you up soon.


He can hold me in a bear hug that I can't get out of without tickling him!! Jill is so tiny and when her grandson was a teenager, he used to walk round the room with her tucked under his arm, saying "Has anyone seen Nan?"!! :sm23:


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> I'm coming to stay with you and have duck risotto every day!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


It can be arranged but not every day. Getting all excited.xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:26 am EST and 3'C (37'F). Not a cloud in the sky. My backyard is greening up nicely. Both feral kitties have had their breakfast. Bella-kitty has had her breakfast and gone back to bed. Mum has gone to my sister's house to cat-sit. My sister and BIL are going to the funeral of his best friend. This fellow contracted an aggressive something, they aren't sure if it was Lyme disease, MLS or ALS (Lou Gehrig's disease). He used to be a very active (hyperactive) father with two kids in their teens. In two years time he was confined to a wheelchair, put on a ventilator and died.
> Our government tried to do a test of the emergency broadcast system to all cell phones yesterday. I only heard 2 cell phones with the alert while I was at work. Of our 3 major carriers, only 1 was able to send out the test. My iPad, that doesn't even have a SIM card, got the test!!!
> I'm into the final colour with my Janina Kalilo shawl.


Looks an interesting pattern is it a free one?xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> I have a couple duck breasts in the freezer, but everyone here will pass on the risotto. I guess we don't do it right. I'll have to get a lesson from you. :sm24:


Not sure I do it right be we like it. :sm09: :sm12: xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Well, I can do plain stuff, probably with my eyes shut but this is a bit more complicated!!


Wow, that's gorgeous. xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> It can be arranged but not every day. Getting all excited.xxxx


Just as well, I'd sprout wings!! Yep, I'm off to visit our Jacky in a couple of weeks, going to try and distract her from the house sale misery for a few days!!


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Wow, that's gorgeous. xxxx


From the Japanese Knitting Stitch Bible, of course!! xxxx


----------



## jinx

Both my grandsons are 9 inches taller than me. Youngest grandson was in a wheelchair for a year after surgery to pin his hips into the sockets. His bones grew too fast and the muscle, tendons and ligaments could not keep up with the growth. 


London Girl said:


> Jake is 3 inches taller than me too, he's grown 2 inches in two months!!!! xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> A final good morning from sunny France. We are packed up ready to go home and having a lovely breakfast in the sun. We have been very fortunate to have the children with us all the time as today is VE day and they were on holiday last week too.
> 
> We have had a lovely time and will be sad to go but we will see them when they visit us in July so not too long to wait.
> 
> We won't be home until late tonight so I will probably catch up with you tomorrow, or if I get a signal on the boat. xx


Safe travels! Glad you've had such a lovely visit. xxxooo


----------



## jinx

Great news indeed.


linkan said:


> Yay ! Great news ! I only have one bad chromosome just like Lisa. . . no weekly iv infusions !!!!!


----------



## jinx

Safe travels.


PurpleFi said:


> A final good morning from sunny France. We are packed up ready to go home and having a lovely breakfast in the sun. We have been very fortunate to have the children with us all the time as today is VE day and they were on holiday last week too.
> 
> We have had a lovely time and will be sad to go but we will see them when they visit us in July so not too long to wait.
> 
> We won't be home until late tonight so I will probably catch up with you tomorrow, or if I get a signal on the boat. xx


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:26 am EST and 3'C (37'F). Not a cloud in the sky. My backyard is greening up nicely. Both feral kitties have had their breakfast. Bella-kitty has had her breakfast and gone back to bed. Mum has gone to my sister's house to cat-sit. My sister and BIL are going to the funeral of his best friend. This fellow contracted an aggressive something, they aren't sure if it was Lyme disease, MLS or ALS (Lou Gehrig's disease). He used to be a very active (hyperactive) father with two kids in their teens. In two years time he was confined to a wheelchair, put on a ventilator and died.
> Our government tried to do a test of the emergency broadcast system to all cell phones yesterday. I only heard 2 cell phones with the alert while I was at work. Of our 3 major carriers, only 1 was able to send out the test. My iPad, that doesn't even have a SIM card, got the test!!!
> I'm into the final colour with my Janina Kalilo shawl.


That's looking good! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Well, I can do plain stuff, probably with my eyes shut but this is a bit more complicated!!


That's a lovely pattern! xxxooo


----------



## jinx

I have several things saved from my great grands baby and toddler stages. Many of the toys Lilly played with at my house were her grandmothers. It was special to her to play with toys her grandmother and mother played with when they were young.


London Girl said:


> Good morning Sister Trish!! My DD would freak out if I sent even more kids' junk back to her house!! However, I have relented and put the mat and the associated toys up in the loft, I felt so guilty!! However, the Lego is still on Ebay but I will give them whatever I get for it!! xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Just as well, I'd sprout wings!! Yep, I'm off to visit our Jacky in a couple of weeks, going to try and distract her from the house sale misery for a few days!!


That will be a great visit for both of you! xxxooo


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Both my grandsons are 9 inches taller than me. Youngest grandson was in a wheelchair for a year after surgery to pin his hips into the sockets. His bones grew too fast and the muscle, tendons and ligaments could not keep up with the growth.


Good morning jinx! How is your arm today dear? xxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Safe travels.


...and from me Josephine!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> That's a lovely pattern! xxxooo


Thank you Pam, I'm really getting into this now and looking at the book for the next one! I have five to make altogether!! xxx


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Thank you Pam, I'm really getting into this now and looking at the book for the next one! I have five to make altogether!! xxx


They are all going to look wonderful! xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Just as well, I'd sprout wings!! Yep, I'm off to visit our Jacky in a couple of weeks, going to try and distract her from the house sale misery for a few days!!


We'll stir up mid Wales, well the valley anyway and have a good laugh, wish I could get rid of DH for a few days then we could go mad. xxxx


----------



## RookieRetiree

Miss Pam said:


> That will be a great visit for both of you! xxxooo


What a great idea!


----------



## RookieRetiree

Finally, temperatures suitable for summer dresses and shorts.


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> Both my grandsons are 9 inches taller than me. Youngest grandson was in a wheelchair for a year after surgery to pin his hips into the sockets. His bones grew too fast and the muscle, tendons and ligaments could not keep up with the growth.


That2 called Osgood Schlatters disease. My Dad, my son. Daughter and gs1 and 2 had it. It's a right pain, literally x


----------



## PurpleFi

RookieRetiree said:


> Finally, temperatures suitable for summer dresses and shorts.


Great photo xx


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Well, I can do plain stuff, probably with my eyes shut but this is a bit more complicated!!


That's clever xx


----------



## PurpleFi

On ferry heading for England. X


----------



## binkbrice

nitz8catz said:


> I like snow October to December/January. February, it starts to get a little tedious. And when snow lasts into May, it's too much and I want a change of colour. Worse than snow, is ICE!!!!


Ice is definitely worse I don't like ice at all and we don't get enough snow to get tired of it :sm16:


----------



## Islander

lifeline said:


> Hope you get warmer weather soon


It's warming up...73 degrees today, just right!


----------



## Islander

linkan said:


> Iris's last night around 1am lol. Blooming out great. I need to get a shot from the front...maybe later LoL.. Sweety pea is napping so Nonna gets a rest. ????????????????????????????✨Zzzzzzzz


Beautiful Iris! 1 a.m oh dear, not sleeping. :sm03: Have lots of fun with SweetPea! xxx


----------



## Islander

linkan said:


> Yay ! Great news ! I only have one bad chromosome just like Lisa. . . no weekly iv infusions !!!!!


Happy for you!


----------



## Islander

PurpleFi said:


> A final good morning from sunny France. We are packed up ready to go home and having a lovely breakfast in the sun. We have been very fortunate to have the children with us all the time as today is VE day and they were on holiday last week too.
> 
> We have had a lovely time and will be sad to go but we will see them when they visit us in July so not too long to wait.
> 
> We won't be home until late tonight so I will probably catch up with you tomorrow, or if I get a signal on the boat. xx


Travel safely, someone will be waiting to greet you warmly at home! xxx


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from a not so warm and sunny Wales. Very dull when we got up but some blue sky is appearing. Had a feed-back from our last viewers - not quite what they were looking for, so the search goes on. Everything prepared for dinner but can't do anything else 'til just before, duck risotto again, we seem to have got a taste for it at the moment. Having a catch-up day on the soaps as we were watching the snooker final all last night. The Welsh boy won. :sm24: :sm24: Have a great day. xx


Ummm... duck risotto, set me a place please! Coronation Street? xxx


----------



## wendyacz

RookieRetiree said:


> Finally, temperatures suitable for summer dresses and shorts.


Absolutely beautiful girls, great 'dimples'


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> Good morning Sister Trish!! My DD would freak out if I sent even more kids' junk back to her house!! However, I have relented and put the mat and the associated toys up in the loft, I felt so guilty!! However, the Lego is still on Ebay but I will give them whatever I get for it!! xxxx


Lego is forever, maybe you should keep lego too! You know you want to! :sm15: xoxox


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:26 am EST and 3'C (37'F). Not a cloud in the sky. My backyard is greening up nicely. Both feral kitties have had their breakfast. Bella-kitty has had her breakfast and gone back to bed. Mum has gone to my sister's house to cat-sit. My sister and BIL are going to the funeral of his best friend. This fellow contracted an aggressive something, they aren't sure if it was Lyme disease, MLS or ALS (Lou Gehrig's disease). He used to be a very active (hyperactive) father with two kids in their teens. In two years time he was confined to a wheelchair, put on a ventilator and died.
> Our government tried to do a test of the emergency broadcast system to all cell phones yesterday. I only heard 2 cell phones with the alert while I was at work. Of our 3 major carriers, only 1 was able to send out the test. My iPad, that doesn't even have a SIM card, got the test!!!
> I'm into the final colour with my Janina Kalilo shawl.


Nice texture on your shawl Mav. Sad about your friend to be taken so soon. xoxo


----------



## Barn-dweller

RookieRetiree said:


> Finally, temperatures suitable for summer dresses and shorts.


Lovely photo, may your weather last. xx


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> I hope you had a good day with the flowers and your Mum.


We argued about how many vents her greenhouse was getting, I think he quoted $400 for one window vent and she believes she needs 3 and where "she" wants them. I buttoned my lip! I will let the greenhouse guy reign her in, she listen's to men sometimes! :sm23:


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> Travel safely, someone will be waiting to greet you warmly at home! xxx


If he's talking to them. xx :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> Ummm... duck risotto, set me a place please! Coronation Street? xxx


Sorry, too late, we ate it all. Yes and all the others. xx


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> That river wasn't that cold. Just slippery. You should try Lake Ontario, in June.
> My DD has been in Georgian Bay in May. She cut her foot on a rock and it didn't bleed until her foot thawed.


I would go into shock immediately, I like my water body temperature thanks!


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> Well, I can do plain stuff, probably with my eyes shut but this is a bit more complicated!!


Is that out of your new Japanese Pattern book? It's beautiful! xxx


----------



## RookieRetiree

wendyacz said:


> Absolutely beautiful girls, great 'dimples'


They are so much fun. The youngest just spent the weekend with us and she helped make spaghetti and meatballs for her family.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Barn-dweller said:


> Lovely photo, may your weather last. xx


I hope so.


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> We'll stir up mid Wales, well the valley anyway and have a good laugh, wish I could get rid of DH for a few days then we could go mad. xxxx


You two together.....this should be good! :sm02: :sm15: xoxoxo


----------



## Islander

RookieRetiree said:


> Finally, temperatures suitable for summer dresses and shorts.


Beautiful girls, how far in age are they apart Jeanette! xxx


----------



## Islander

PurpleFi said:


> On ferry heading for England. X


You should throw a bottle over with a note in it. I once found one that had floated for 9 years!


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> You two together.....this should be good! :sm02: :sm15: xoxoxo


We can be very well behaved :sm16: :sm16: anyway DH will be loitering unless I can persuade him he might be safer well away from us. xx


----------



## RookieRetiree

Islander said:


> Beautiful girls, how far in age are they apart Jeanette! xxx


2 years..6 and 4. Their parents are both tall so the girls are tall for their ages also.


----------



## lifeline

Islander said:


> Lego is forever, maybe you should keep lego too! You know you want to! :sm15: xoxox


Lego and the brio train set are the two things we have kept. Thing is now we live in a much smaller property there isn't anywhere to store them. The temptation to get rid is very strong


----------



## lifeline

London Girl said:


> Just as well, I'd sprout wings!! Yep, I'm off to visit our Jacky in a couple of weeks, going to try and distract her from the house sale misery for a few days!!


Lovely, the two of you will have such fun together


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> We'll stir up mid Wales, well the valley anyway and have a good laugh, wish I could get rid of DH for a few days then we could go mad. xxxx


He'll be all right, he'll probably run for cover after a couple of hours!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

RookieRetiree said:


> Finally, temperatures suitable for summer dresses and shorts.


Adorable, they both have such beautiful smiles!! xxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> On ferry heading for England. X


Yay, welcome home!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Lego is forever, maybe you should keep lego too! You know you want to! :sm15: xoxox


Oh stoppit!!! I suppose it could go up in the loft if it doesn't sell!! :sm16: :sm23: xxx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Is that out of your new Japanese Pattern book? It's beautiful! xxx


Yes it is, it scared the life out of me at first but finding it easier now. I bought one of those magnetic boards and rulers, that's been a great help!!xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Islander said:


> Lego is forever, maybe you should keep lego too! You know you want to! :sm15: xoxox


Ive still got buckets full, my DS and DDs.xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Islander said:


> You two together.....this should be good! :sm02: :sm15: xoxoxo


There'll be trouble????????????xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Ive still got buckets full, my DS and DDs.xxxx


Hi, welcome home, are you home yet? What sort of greeting did you get from Bentley. Sounds as though you had a great time with lovely weather, now back to the old routine. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> There'll be trouble????????????xx


Hopefully. xx :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## PurpleFi

Islander said:


> You should throw a bottle over with a note in it. I once found one that had floated for 9 years!


But I still have some wine in the bottle! Just having dinner and sailing into the sunset (sort of). About anf hour and a half to go. Then through Customs and about an hour to home. X


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> But I still have some wine in the bottle! Just having dinner and sailing into the sunset (sort of). About anf hour and a half to go. Then through Customs and about an hour to home. X


Ah that answers my previous question. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Oh stoppit!!! I suppose it could go up in the loft if it doesn't sell!! :sm16: :sm23: xxx


Mr P says he might be interested if you really want to sell it. Xx


----------



## PurpleFi

This wine is awfully nice. Hic xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Ah that answers my previous question. xx


Tres bon xxx


----------



## Miss Pam

RookieRetiree said:


> Finally, temperatures suitable for summer dresses and shorts.


They are so adorable!!! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Islander said:


> It's warming up...73 degrees today, just right!


It's another perfect day here today, but I understand rain is supposed to be on the way here for late in the day. Will be around (sort of) for a few days before back to more sunshine later in the week. xxxooo


----------



## Islander

PurpleFi said:


> There'll be trouble????????????xx


Yes, but Jacky won't admit to it, or should I say neither lol!... .xoxox :sm23:


----------



## Islander

Miss Pam said:


> It's another perfect day here today, but I understand rain is supposed to be on the way here for late in the day. Will be around (sort of) for a few days before back to more sunshine later in the week. xxxooo


I'm dying to put my tomatoes out, but something says hold back.. xoxox


----------



## Islander

PurpleFi said:


> Mr P says he might be interested if you really want to sell it. Xx


I could broker for you...xoxox


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> Yes, but Jacky won't admit to it, or should I say neither lol!... .xoxox :sm23:


Well it won't be my fault, I will be led astray. xx :sm23: :sm23:

PS. Hopefully.


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Well it won't be my fault, I will be led astray. xx :sm23: :sm23:
> 
> PS. Hopefully.


June's good at that. ????


----------



## PurpleFi

We are home now. Nite nite x


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> We are home now. Nite nite x


Nite nite or bon nuit. xx


----------



## linkan

London Girl said:


> Good morning Sister Trish!! My DD would freak out if I sent even more kids' junk back to her house!! However, I have relented and put the mat and the associated toys up in the loft, I felt so guilty!! However, the Lego is still on Ebay but I will give them whatever I get for it!! xxxx


My mom did piggy banks and put money in every year for how old they turned.. In pennies... Lol still, on their 18th birthdays it was a nice little chunk.


----------



## linkan

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:26 am EST and 3'C (37'F). Not a cloud in the sky. My backyard is greening up nicely. Both feral kitties have had their breakfast. Bella-kitty has had her breakfast and gone back to bed. Mum has gone to my sister's house to cat-sit. My sister and BIL are going to the funeral of his best friend. This fellow contracted an aggressive something, they aren't sure if it was Lyme disease, MLS or ALS (Lou Gehrig's disease). He used to be a very active (hyperactive) father with two kids in their teens. In two years time he was confined to a wheelchair, put on a ventilator and died.
> Our government tried to do a test of the emergency broadcast system to all cell phones yesterday. I only heard 2 cell phones with the alert while I was at work. Of our 3 major carriers, only 1 was able to send out the test. My iPad, that doesn't even have a SIM card, got the test!!!
> I'm into the final colour with my Janina Kalilo shawl.


I love it, That's so pretty.


----------



## linkan

London Girl said:


> Well, I can do plain stuff, probably with my eyes shut but this is a bit more complicated!!


Those are beautiful June !????


----------



## linkan

Welcome home Josephine, sleep well.


----------



## linkan

Rookie such sweet hearts holding hands..adorable????


----------



## linkan

Sweet pea and i painted a clay pot for her mommy for mothers day. We did flowers made of her finger prints.
I forgot to take a picture. . dd2 said she would for me. I'll be sure to post it when i get it. We had so much fun doing it.
Then we went to the copper kettle for an early dinner. Saw Lisa and her kiddos when we left.
Then i drove her home and we all made S'mores at her house and played on her swing set.
I should sleep tonight for sure, I'm exhausted.


----------



## linkan

Y'all will be amazed today.... Ethan gets to go back to regular duty tomorrow .
His hand looks amazingly better.
That silvadene is awesome.
I just took this pic a few minutes ago.


----------



## linkan

I'm dumbfounded at how fast and well he is healing.
And thankful !!
Thank you all for your kindness and healing vibes ????
Okay goodnight all ... Xoxox


----------



## binkbrice

linkan said:


> Y'all will be amazed today.... Ethan gets to go back to regular duty tomorrow .
> His hand looks amazingly better.
> That silvadene is awesome.
> I just took this pic a few minutes ago.


Wow that does look better!!


----------



## binkbrice

PurpleFi said:


> We are home now. Nite nite x


Welcome home I hope you have a good nite!


----------



## lifeline

linkan said:


> Y'all will be amazed today.... Ethan gets to go back to regular duty tomorrow .
> His hand looks amazingly better.
> That silvadene is awesome.
> I just took this pic a few minutes ago.


Healing is progressing well


----------



## Islander

linkan said:


> Y'all will be amazed today.... Ethan gets to go back to regular duty tomorrow .
> His hand looks amazingly better.
> That silvadene is awesome.
> I just took this pic a few minutes ago.


That is just amazing! It's healing wonderfully. I'm happy for both of you. xxx


----------



## Islander

This is strange, I've never seen this show up until now...

This link is interesting how they have stats of what country is using. https://www.easycounter.com/report/knittingparadise.com


----------



## grandma susan

Morning girls. Its wednesday and Im waiting for the men to come and tear my wall to bits. Life will never be the same in here. bla bla, They are due at 8 am. I'll be sitting upstairs while they rive my home to bits and I'll have sudoku, knitting and you my sisters on line. I'll get back to you as soon as its safe to.Have a good day.


----------



## linkan

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls. Its wednesday and Im waiting for the men to come and tear my wall to bits. Life will never be the same in here. bla bla, They are due at 8 am. I'll be sitting upstairs while they rive my home to bits and I'll have sudoku, knitting and you my sisters on line. I'll get back to you as soon as its safe to.Have a good day.


Good luck ! I use to play electronic sudoku on my e-reader ???? i kind of miss it. 
Xoxo


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> June's good at that. ????


 :sm06: :sm08: :sm12: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> Those are beautiful June !????


Thanks Angela, I have to admit I am quite proud of them!! xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

linkan said:


> Y'all will be amazed today.... Ethan gets to go back to regular duty tomorrow .
> His hand looks amazingly better.
> That silvadene is awesome.
> I just took this pic a few minutes ago.


Looks great, one lucky boy. xx :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> This is strange, I've never seen this show up until now...
> 
> This link is interesting how they have stats of what country is using. https://www.easycounter.com/report/knittingparadise.com


Very interesting. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning from a dull, cool Wales. Our phone is on the blink, no calls coming in or out, it rings and when you answer it just sounds like the tide is coming in, not useful for hearing about viewers if there are any. Luckily internet is working. Dinners all ready - chicken roulade today and have done enough so we can have it cold tomorrow, so an easy day tomorrow. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls. Its wednesday and Im waiting for the men to come and tear my wall to bits. Life will never be the same in here. bla bla, They are due at 8 am. I'll be sitting upstairs while they rive my home to bits and I'll have sudoku, knitting and you my sisters on line. I'll get back to you as soon as its safe to.Have a good day.


Oh what a fun day, not, still think how nice it will be when they've finished. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Surrey, slept well but disturbed by lots of meows and loud purring. 

Had a good crossing on the ferry and an easy drive home yesterday. Now to face some washing and emails.

Then hopefully supermarket shopping followed by fish and chips and WI this evening.

Catch up later. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey, slept well but disturbed by lots of meows and loud purring.
> 
> Had a good crossing on the ferry and an easy drive home yesterday. Now to face some washing and emails.
> 
> Then hopefully supermarket shopping followed by fish and chips and WI this evening.
> 
> Catch up later. xx


Well at least he is talking to you. xx :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> Sweet pea and i painted a clay pot for her mommy for mothers day. We did flowers made of her finger prints.
> I forgot to take a picture. . dd2 said she would for me. I'll be sure to post it when i get it. We had so much fun doing it.
> Then we went to the copper kettle for an early dinner. Saw Lisa and her kiddos when we left.
> Then i drove her home and we all made S'mores at her house and played on her swing set.
> I should sleep tonight for sure, I'm exhausted.


Sounds like you had a wonderful day!! xx


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> Y'all will be amazed today.... Ethan gets to go back to regular duty tomorrow .
> His hand looks amazingly better.
> That silvadene is awesome.
> I just took this pic a few minutes ago.


Incredible! I'm so pleased he has healed so quickly, can he bend his fingers ok? xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Well at least he is talking to you. xx :sm09: :sm09:


He was pleased to see us. Is now in his favourite spot on the kitchen windowsill xx
Ps Hope you get your phone sorted pdq c


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Incredible! I'm so pleased he has healed so quickly, can he bend his fingers ok? xxxx


What she said. Great news xx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> This is strange, I've never seen this show up until now...
> 
> This link is interesting how they have stats of what country is using. https://www.easycounter.com/report/knittingparadise.com


That's interesting! xxx


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls. Its wednesday and Im waiting for the men to come and tear my wall to bits. Life will never be the same in here. bla bla, They are due at 8 am. I'll be sitting upstairs while they rive my home to bits and I'll have sudoku, knitting and you my sisters on line. I'll get back to you as soon as its safe to.Have a good day.


It'll be fine, they are professionals and will make sure all is well - as long as you keep the tea flowing! Enjoy your pastimes!! xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> That's interesting! xxx


Quite fasinating. Goid to know it is a safe site.????


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey, slept well but disturbed by lots of meows and loud purring.
> 
> Had a good crossing on the ferry and an easy drive home yesterday. Now to face some washing and emails.
> 
> Then hopefully supermarket shopping followed by fish and chips and WI this evening.
> 
> Catch up later. xx


It's all go, isn't it? Glad you are home safely and had a good time!! xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:32 am EST and 8'C (46'F). No clouds again. 
We had the biggest opossum I've ever seen on the porch. A feral kitty was also there. After the opossum ate all the kibbles, he went over to the kitty, who hissed. You should have seen the opossum jump. He decided to leave the porch after that.
We had a little earthquake after supper last night. Earthquakes here usually aren't big, but they're noisy. This one was about 60 km (35 miles) away. There was the same type of earthquake in that area about 20 years ago. About the same time too. I was working in Oshawa when it happened.
I've got the edges done on my 4 crocheted flowers. Now on to the next kind of flower.


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> This is strange, I've never seen this show up until now...


This link is interesting how they have stats of what country is using. https://www.easycounter.com/report/knittingparadise.com


London Girl said:


> That's interesting! xxx


That is interesting. I thought more Canadians were using KP.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> He was pleased to see us. Is now in his favourite spot on the kitchen windowsill xx
> Ps Hope you get your phone sorted pdq c


Happy kitty. All is right in his world now.


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:32 am EST and 8'C (46'F). No clouds again.
> We had the biggest opossum I've ever seen on the porch. A feral kitty was also there. After the opossum ate all the kibbles, he went over to the kitty, who hissed. You should have seen the opossum jump. He decided to leave the porch after that.
> We had a little earthquake after supper last night. Earthquakes here usually aren't big, but they're noisy. This one was about 60 km (35 miles) away. There was the same type of earthquake in that area about 20 years ago. About the same time too. I was working in Oshawa when it happened.
> I've got the edges done on my 4 crocheted flowers. Now on to the next kind of flower.


At least you haven't got a volcano nearby like in Hawaii. Did the earth move for you? xx :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey, slept well but disturbed by lots of meows and loud purring.
> 
> Had a good crossing on the ferry and an easy drive home yesterday. Now to face some washing and emails.
> 
> Then hopefully supermarket shopping followed by fish and chips and WI this evening.
> 
> Catch up later. xx


He wanted to make sure you were still there, and to let you know how much he missed you.
You'll have to cat-nap with him today.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from a dull, cool Wales. Our phone is on the blink, no calls coming in or out, it rings and when you answer it just sounds like the tide is coming in, not useful for hearing about viewers if there are any. Luckily internet is working. Dinners all ready - chicken roulade today and have done enough so we can have it cold tomorrow, so an easy day tomorrow. xx


We had that problem with someone backed their car into the phone switch nearby. 
I hope they fix yours quickly.
Could you send an email to your real estate agent to tell them about the phone?


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls. Its wednesday and Im waiting for the men to come and tear my wall to bits. Life will never be the same in here. bla bla, They are due at 8 am. I'll be sitting upstairs while they rive my home to bits and I'll have sudoku, knitting and you my sisters on line. I'll get back to you as soon as its safe to.Have a good day.


I hope they work quickly and you're all fixed soon.


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> This is strange, I've never seen this show up until now...
> 
> This link is interesting how they have stats of what country is using. https://www.easycounter.com/report/knittingparadise.com


Of course KP is not secure, it doesn't have the https: in front. And never has.
So anyone who puts banking information on this site is really trusting. :sm16:


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> We had that problem with someone backed their car into the phone switch nearby.
> I hope they fix yours quickly.
> Could you send an email to your real estate agent to tell them about the phone?


DH called in there this morning to let them know, not that they are actually queueing up to view. xx


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> DH called in there this morning to let them know, not that they are actually queueing up to view. xx


As soon as you get a nice sunny day, you'll have more viewers. Or on the weekend.
I have hope.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> At least you haven't got a volcano nearby like in Hawaii. Did the earth move for you? xx :sm23: :sm23:


No, just grumbled. I guess we have earth with an upset tummy here.
I'm quite happy not to live near a volcano. I wouldn't want to build everything just to have it replaced by lava that they can't stop. I'm pretty sure that nothing massive will happen here. Just minor damage from ice storms and wind damage in the summer.


----------



## nitz8catz

linkan said:


> Y'all will be amazed today.... Ethan gets to go back to regular duty tomorrow .
> His hand looks amazingly better.
> That silvadene is awesome.
> I just took this pic a few minutes ago.


Wow, that looks so much better even than the last picture.


----------



## nitz8catz

linkan said:


> Sweet pea and i painted a clay pot for her mommy for mothers day. We did flowers made of her finger prints.
> I forgot to take a picture. . dd2 said she would for me. I'll be sure to post it when i get it. We had so much fun doing it.
> Then we went to the copper kettle for an early dinner. Saw Lisa and her kiddos when we left.
> Then i drove her home and we all made S'mores at her house and played on her swing set.
> I should sleep tonight for sure, I'm exhausted.


That does sound like fun.
I was talking with DD about taking mum to High Park in Toronto to photograph the cherry blossoms there. They are flowering at just the right time. Unfortunately, every other photographer will be there taking pictures too.


----------



## nitz8catz

linkan said:


> I love it, That's so pretty.


Thank you, the pattern is pretty simple, it's the yarn that is doing all the work.
It's Blue Brick yarn. A lady in Toronto handpaints the yarn.


----------



## nitz8catz

linkan said:


> My mom did piggy banks and put money in every year for how old they turned.. In pennies... Lol still, on their 18th birthdays it was a nice little chunk.


One of my uncles gave all the children a piggy bank with a 50cent piece in them.


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> As soon as you get a nice sunny day, you'll have more viewers. Or on the weekend.
> I have hope.


I'm glad you have, I'm losing mine. xx


----------



## nitz8catz

Oops, I'm late. I didnt' hear the grandfather clock. It might need to be rewound.
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## grandma susan

we are progressing. The noise!!!!!! clearing up as they go. will get back to you. Might talk to you tonight


----------



## jinx

Happy to see it is healing so well.


linkan said:


> Y'all will be amazed today.... Ethan gets to go back to regular duty tomorrow .
> His hand looks amazingly better.
> That silvadene is awesome.
> I just took this pic a few minutes ago.


----------



## jinx

Glad you are home safe and sound. Did the purring sound like music to your ears?


PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey, slept well but disturbed by lots of meows and loud purring.
> 
> Had a good crossing on the ferry and an easy drive home yesterday. Now to face some washing and emails.
> 
> Then hopefully supermarket shopping followed by fish and chips and WI this evening.
> 
> Catch up later. xx


----------



## jinx

PurpleFi said:


> Quite fasinating. Goid to know it is a safe site.????


There is a lot of interesting information on that link. I am not sure it is a safe site as it is not secure. If you click on the symbol next to the address in the address line it will tell you if the site you are on is secure or not.


----------



## jinx

grandma susan said:


> we are progressing. The noise!!!!!! clearing up as they go. will get back to you. Might talk to you tonight


It will be over soon and you will be so happy to have that chore accomplished.


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> Glad you are home safe and sound. Did the purring sound like music to your ears?


Oh yes and right in ny ear. His head was on my shoulder most of the night. Xx. How's your shoulder?


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> There is a lot of interesting information on that link. I am not sure it is a safe site as it is not secure. If you click on the symbol next to the address in the address line it will tell you if the site you are on is secure or not.


Thanks for that info. I'll check.


----------



## jinx

Morning from my little corner of the warm world. I am happy I can now move my fingers without pain. Swelling and bruising is going down. I will still keep my appointment with the doctor in hopes he can tell me what caused the problem in the first place.
Granddaughter worked up my tiny flower bed and planted some annuals as a Mother's Day present for me. I had a list of small little chores for her and she quickly did everything on the list and then had to run again. Her ex-husband will be here tonight to do his list of chores for us. I also have a list for my daughter. What would I do without my lists and people to do the chores on the list.


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> That is interesting. I thought more Canadians were using KP.


I would have thought so too, round some of your knitting buddies up!! Xx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Oops, I'm late. I didnt' hear the grandfather clock. It might need to be rewound.
> Everyone have a great day.


Did you do the bins??? ????


----------



## RookieRetiree

linkan said:


> Y'all will be amazed today.... Ethan gets to go back to regular duty tomorrow .
> His hand looks amazingly better.
> That silvadene is awesome.
> I just took this pic a few minutes ago.


That is amazing. So glad he's healing quickly.


----------



## Barn-dweller

grandma susan said:


> we are progressing. The noise!!!!!! clearing up as they go. will get back to you. Might talk to you tonight


Hopefully there won't be too much mess to clear up then, just dust. xx


----------



## RookieRetiree

Islander said:


> This is strange, I've never seen this show up until now...
> 
> This link is interesting how they have stats of what country is using. https://www.easycounter.com/report/knittingparadise.com


My virus protectors on my computer has this popup from time to time and I always run a san when it happens. Because of all the ads, this site is prone to bugs.


----------



## Miss Pam

linkan said:


> Y'all will be amazed today.... Ethan gets to go back to regular duty tomorrow .
> His hand looks amazingly better.
> That silvadene is awesome.
> I just took this pic a few minutes ago.


That is such great news and, yes, it looks so much better! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls. Its wednesday and Im waiting for the men to come and tear my wall to bits. Life will never be the same in here. bla bla, They are due at 8 am. I'll be sitting upstairs while they rive my home to bits and I'll have sudoku, knitting and you my sisters on line. I'll get back to you as soon as its safe to.Have a good day.


I hope it all goes well today. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey, slept well but disturbed by lots of meows and loud purring.
> 
> Had a good crossing on the ferry and an easy drive home yesterday. Now to face some washing and emails.
> 
> Then hopefully supermarket shopping followed by fish and chips and WI this evening.
> 
> Catch up later. xx


Glad you made it home safely. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:32 am EST and 8'C (46'F). No clouds again.
> We had the biggest opossum I've ever seen on the porch. A feral kitty was also there. After the opossum ate all the kibbles, he went over to the kitty, who hissed. You should have seen the opossum jump. He decided to leave the porch after that.
> We had a little earthquake after supper last night. Earthquakes here usually aren't big, but they're noisy. This one was about 60 km (35 miles) away. There was the same type of earthquake in that area about 20 years ago. About the same time too. I was working in Oshawa when it happened.
> I've got the edges done on my 4 crocheted flowers. Now on to the next kind of flower.


You had an interesting evening. Glad it was just a small earthquake and not much happened. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

jinx said:


> Morning from my little corner of the warm world. I am happy I can now move my fingers without pain. Swelling and bruising is going down. I will still keep my appointment with the doctor in hopes he can tell me what caused the problem in the first place.
> Granddaughter worked up my tiny flower bed and planted some annuals as a Mother's Day present for me. I had a list of small little chores for her and she quickly did everything on the list and then had to run again. Her ex-husband will be here tonight to do his list of chores for us. I also have a list for my daughter. What would I do without my lists and people to do the chores on the list.


Glad it's healing and you're feeling better. Great you have so many helpers! xxxooo


----------



## linkan

Yes June he can move everything just fine and he has gotten all feeling back in the numb finger too. 
He is one of those people that can't leave something alone and all the dry patches were itchy , so he literally rubbed all of them off, like peeling a sunburn.


----------



## LondonChris

Barn-dweller said:


> There's always snooker !!!!!!!! xx :sm09:


Sorry not keen n snooker, but I do watch it sometimes, would rather play, badly. X


----------



## LondonChris

Xiang said:


> It was a huge rush, I don't remember EVER being that excited before.
> As fore the photos, I really didn't expect them to tern out so well, as I took them with my phone, while we were moving at a fairly rapid rate! ????????????


I can feel your excitement, Judi. So pleased you finally touched the cold stuff!☃☃☃☃☃☃☃☃☃☃☃☃☃☃☃☃☃


----------



## LondonChris

PurpleFi said:


> The gks are having a siesta and the big boys are playing with a jet ski engine, DOL (daughter out law!) has had to go to work so I am having a few minutes p and q.
> 
> Here are a few photos from yesterday..


ZGS1 certainly seems to have grown so much!


----------



## LondonChris

London Girl said:


> Well, I can do plain stuff, probably with my eyes shut but this is a bit more complicated!!


Looking good!


----------



## LondonChris

PurpleFi said:


> Ive still got buckets full, my DS and DDs.xxxx


We have loads of Lego, there is always something being made on the dining room table, usually by MrB. He lived in Germany when he was small, when he came back the only thing he brought with him was Lego, it hadn't started here. He's still got most of it, it's started to deteriate now but he's not getting rid. We also have lots of train sets and he moans about my yarn stash! The only Lego which is not used is my daughters pink Lego!


----------



## Islander

Good morning, another rainy day on the Island. I'm wheezy this morning as the bathroom window was open and the Mountain Ash is in full bloom. The birds are going to have a payday when the berries come. Hoping the Cedar Waxwings will return.

Welcome back Josephine, Bentley will be purrfectly happy again. ????
We have earthquakes here all the time as we are on a fault line. Its' a good reason to keep Kinder Morgan pipeline out and were trying our darnedest. 
Mav, my mum has ***** sharing the plate with her feral cats, they seem to get along ok. She feeds off the back porch but soon will move them their own feeder and separate them. 

Lots to do today, clean the car, laundry, and cook a roast. Everyone have a happy ????​​ Wednesday. xoxox


----------



## Islander

RookieRetiree said:


> My virus protectors on my computer has this popup from time to time and I always run a san when it happens. Because of all the ads, this site is prone to bugs.


Ad block doesn't work for all the ads, so I just live with them now. xxx


----------



## Islander

LondonChris said:


> We have loads of Lego, there is always something being made on the dining room table, usually by MrB. He lived in Germany when he was small, when he came back the only thing he brought with him was Lego, it hadn't started here. He's still got most of it, it's started to deteriate now but he's not getting rid. We also have lots of train sets and he moans about my yarn stash! The only Lego which is not used is my daughters pink Lego!


Morning Chris! I don't know what it is about the lego, it seems ageless to who ever plays with it. They are actually using it for robotics now. I always like the wooden puzzle blocks that have a piece of a picture on each side. We always had piggy banks as kids and raided them often to buy candy! xoxoxo


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> That does sound like fun.
> I was talking with DD about taking mum to High Park in Toronto to photograph the cherry blossoms there. They are flowering at just the right time. Unfortunately, every other photographer will be there taking pictures too.


That would be beautiful. Is it like Beacon Hill Park with ducks and all?


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> Oops, I'm late. I didnt' hear the grandfather clock. It might need to be rewound.
> Everyone have a great day.


I'd hang my cuckoo clock but the chains are so long Woody and Zee would have great fun batting the weights around so it stays in the box. :sm22:


----------



## Islander

grandma susan said:


> we are progressing. The noise!!!!!! clearing up as they go. will get back to you. Might talk to you tonight


Plug your ears and try not to think about it! xoxoxo


----------



## Islander

jinx said:


> Morning from my little corner of the warm world. I am happy I can now move my fingers without pain. Swelling and bruising is going down. I will still keep my appointment with the doctor in hopes he can tell me what caused the problem in the first place.
> Granddaughter worked up my tiny flower bed and planted some annuals as a Mother's Day present for me. I had a list of small little chores for her and she quickly did everything on the list and then had to run again. Her ex-husband will be here tonight to do his list of chores for us. I also have a list for my daughter. What would I do without my lists and people to do the chores on the list.


That is a lovely Mother's Day present Jinx. In the 60's the Times Colonist newspaper here used to give out a free package of flower seeds around this time, usually Zinnia's. I remember always planting them for my mother. Glad your arm is doing better and hope its not going to give you anymore grief. xoxo


----------



## LondonChris

Hi everyone, caught up. Seem to have had a busy week. Today my DD went to the London Hospital about her leg which she hurt in February, her friend works there & got DD an appt with her consultant friend. She’s had 2 X-rays at our hosp & was told she was ok. Well today she’s been told she has badly torn the ligaments in her ankle & leg, she will have to wear her ‘boot’ for at least 6 months for it to mend, also use crutches. Don’t know how she’s going to manage all that time, especially with a 2 year old. Good old mum & dad I expect. Her DH must have predicted it, that’s why he went?? Anyway tomorrow we are going to Whitstable, just for the day to visit our friends. She said I needed a break, wish I could stay longer!


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> DH called in there this morning to let them know, not that they are actually queueing up to view. xx


Now that the weather is nice, I'm sure they will come.. just like Field of Dreams. xoxox


----------



## Islander

I hope Polly, Ruth and Lynne are keeping well. xoxo


----------



## Islander

LondonChris said:


> Hi everyone, caught up. Seem to have had a busy week. Today my DD went to the London Hospital about her leg which she hurt in February, her friend works there & got DD an appt with her consultant friend. She's had 2 X-rays at our hosp & was told she was ok. Well today she's been told she has badly torn the ligaments in her ankle & leg, she will have to wear her 'boot' for at least 6 months for it to mend, also use crutches. Don't know how she's going to manage all that time, especially with a 2 year old. Good old mum & dad I expect. Her DH must have predicted it, that's why he went?? Anyway tomorrow we are going to Whitstable, just for the day to visit our friends. She said I needed a break, wish I could stay longer!


Enjoy your visit to Whitstable Chris. Sending your DD healing wishes. xoxo


----------



## lifeline

LondonChris said:


> Hi everyone, caught up. Seem to have had a busy week. Today my DD went to the London Hospital about her leg which she hurt in February, her friend works there & got DD an appt with her consultant friend. She's had 2 X-rays at our hosp & was told she was ok. Well today she's been told she has badly torn the ligaments in her ankle & leg, she will have to wear her 'boot' for at least 6 months for it to mend, also use crutches. Don't know how she's going to manage all that time, especially with a 2 year old. Good old mum & dad I expect. Her DH must have predicted it, that's why he went?? Anyway tomorrow we are going to Whitstable, just for the day to visit our friends. She said I needed a break, wish I could stay longer!


You do need the break, enjoy every minute of it


----------



## lifeline

Islander said:


> Good morning, another rainy day on the Island. I'm wheezy this morning as the bathroom window was open and the Mountain Ash is in full bloom. The birds are going to have a payday when the berries come. Hoping the Cedar Waxwings will return.
> 
> Welcome back Josephine, Bentley will be purrfectly happy again. ????
> We have earthquakes here all the time as we are on a fault line. Its' a good reason to keep Kinder Morgan pipeline out and were trying our darnedest.
> Mav, my mum has ***** sharing the plate with her feral cats, they seem to get along ok. She feeds off the back porch but soon will move them their own feeder and separate them.
> 
> Lots to do today, clean the car, laundry, and cook a roast. Everyone have a happy ???? Wednesday. xoxox


Enjoy your busy day.

Lovely pictures


----------



## lifeline

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls. Its wednesday and Im waiting for the men to come and tear my wall to bits. Life will never be the same in here. bla bla, They are due at 8 am. I'll be sitting upstairs while they rive my home to bits and I'll have sudoku, knitting and you my sisters on line. I'll get back to you as soon as its safe to.Have a good day.


I replied to this on the train this morning and then lost it :sm05:

Susan I hope your day hasn't been as terrible as you thought it might be this morning. Hoping that they clean up after themselves


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> Yes June he can move everything just fine and he has gotten all feeling back in the numb finger too.
> He is one of those people that can't leave something alone and all the dry patches were itchy , so he literally rubbed all of them off, like peeling a sunburn.


Probably helped the new skin underneath be less sensitive!!


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Good morning, another rainy day on the Island. I'm wheezy this morning as the bathroom window was open and the Mountain Ash is in full bloom. The birds are going to have a payday when the berries come. Hoping the Cedar Waxwings will return.
> 
> Welcome back Josephine, Bentley will be purrfectly happy again. ????
> We have earthquakes here all the time as we are on a fault line. Its' a good reason to keep Kinder Morgan pipeline out and were trying our darnedest.
> Mav, my mum has ***** sharing the plate with her feral cats, they seem to get along ok. She feeds off the back porch but soon will move them their own feeder and separate them.
> 
> Lots to do today, clean the car, laundry, and cook a roast. Everyone have a happy ???? Wednesday. xoxox


'Scuse my ignorance, my dear but what bird is that? I don't think we have them over here!! xxx


----------



## London Girl

LondonChris said:


> Hi everyone, caught up. Seem to have had a busy week. Today my DD went to the London Hospital about her leg which she hurt in February, her friend works there & got DD an appt with her consultant friend. She's had 2 X-rays at our hosp & was told she was ok. Well today she's been told she has badly torn the ligaments in her ankle & leg, she will have to wear her 'boot' for at least 6 months for it to mend, also use crutches. Don't know how she's going to manage all that time, especially with a 2 year old. Good old mum & dad I expect. Her DH must have predicted it, that's why he went?? Anyway tomorrow we are going to Whitstable, just for the day to visit our friends. She said I needed a break, wish I could stay longer!


Ouch, no wonder she has been in so much pain, the QE hospital made a bad mistake missing that, sue 'em!!! Have a lovely day at Whitstable, hope the sun will still be shining!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> I hope Polly, Ruth and Lynne are keeping well. xoxo


Yes, we haven't seem Polly for a while, she was very down in her last post, hope she's ok. Polly, if you are just reading just pop in and let us know you're ok?! xxxx


----------



## grandma susan

Seven o'clock and I'm in bed. The men have worked well today. The untidiness upstairs looks like a bombs dropped and I've got a massive hole in the chimney breast wall. I'll have to take some wallpaper off tomorrow. I'm shattered. I'm going to catch up my lovely sisters I'm only on pg 76.

By the way. I never even won a thing at bingo yesterday, well, I can't every week can I? Haha


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Seven o'clock and I'm in bed. The men have worked well today. The untidiness upstairs looks like a bombs dropped and I've got a massive hole in the chimney breast wall. I'll have to take some wallpaper off tomorrow. I'm shattered. I'm going to catch up my lovely sisters I'm only on pg 76.
> 
> By the way. I never even won a thing at bingo yesterday, well, I can't every week can I? Haha


Nice of you to let someone else have a turn though!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: When do you expect the work in your house to be finished? xxxx


----------



## grandma susan

Islander said:


> Susan I don't know if you are this way, but having to make decisions by myself is scary for me and there are moments I feel lost and alone. I used to be much braver. Thinking of you and sending love. xoxo


You've just summed my feelings up. It's scary but I feel him with me. There's lots more to worry about that other people have and puts mine into perspective. I'll get there, and I'm here for you too whenever you are scared. Love you


----------



## grandma susan

jinx said:


> Morning from my rainy little corner of the world. Thanks for all the nice thoughts. Thursday evening I found I could not move my arm. It started getting painful. In the early a.m. I had my daughter take me to the emergency room. I have an artificial shoulder ball and socket for 30 years. Found it was bleeding into that space putting pressure on nerves and causing PAIN. After Vicodin and morphine I was able to stand the pain. Doctors are perplexed bleeding without injury is a poser. Bleeding stopped, swelling remained, but is going down a bit. Today I can straighten my arm. Will see another specialists this week hoping for answers. Arm is in an immobilizer so I cannot and should not use it. To typing is a bit of a problem.
> Thinking of you all and wishing you the best on this cold damp Sunday.


XXXX we are all here for you. Hope you get no more pain. X


----------



## grandma susan

lifeline said:


> Your post has made me feel really emotional. I read it out to dh


Haha Rebecca I feel like that if we get sun......


----------



## grandma susan

linkan said:


> Yay ! Great news ! I only have one bad chromosome just like Lisa. . . no weekly iv infusions !!!!!


Yea that's my Bonny lass.


----------



## grandma susan

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:26 am EST and 3'C (37'F). Not a cloud in the sky. My backyard is greening up nicely. Both feral kitties have had their breakfast. Bella-kitty has had her breakfast and gone back to bed. Mum has gone to my sister's house to cat-sit. My sister and BIL are going to the funeral of his best friend. This fellow contracted an aggressive something, they aren't sure if it was Lyme disease, MLS or ALS (Lou Gehrig's disease). He used to be a very active (hyperactive) father with two kids in their teens. In two years time he was confined to a wheelchair, put on a ventilator and died.
> Our government tried to do a test of the emergency broadcast system to all cell phones yesterday. I only heard 2 cell phones with the alert while I was at work. Of our 3 major carriers, only 1 was able to send out the test. My iPad, that doesn't even have a SIM card, got the test!!!
> I'm into the final colour with my Janina Kalilo shawl.


I love the pattern and colors. Very nice mav.


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> Well, I can do plain stuff, probably with my eyes shut but this is a bit more complicated!!


They look great.


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> Nice of you to let someone else have a turn though!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: When do you expect the work in your house to be finished? xxxx


The boiler and heating and bricklaying shoul be done by Friday. Then we have to think of a fire then paint and paper then new carpet and new curtains and try and salvage upstairs. I'm a linen cupboard short now. I'm going to have to really think seriously about Alberts clothes.


----------



## Barn-dweller

grandma susan said:


> Seven o'clock and I'm in bed. The men have worked well today. The untidiness upstairs looks like a bombs dropped and I've got a massive hole in the chimney breast wall. I'll have to take some wallpaper off tomorrow. I'm shattered. I'm going to catch up my lovely sisters I'm only on pg 76.
> 
> By the way. I never even won a thing at bingo yesterday, well, I can't every week can I? Haha


At least you are tucked up in bed away from it all.
Come on get a grip your holiday purse will get hungry. xx :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## LondonChris

Islander said:


> Enjoy your visit to Whitstable Chris. Sending your DD healing wishes. xoxo


Thank you. Xx


----------



## LondonChris

lifeline said:


> You do need the break, enjoy every minute of it


I know I will, great company. They used to be neighbours but MrB had never spoke to them while they lived up here. Now they are the best of friends!


----------



## LondonChris

grandma susan said:


> Seven o'clock and I'm in bed. The men have worked well today. The untidiness upstairs looks like a bombs dropped and I've got a massive hole in the chimney breast wall. I'll have to take some wallpaper off tomorrow. I'm shattered. I'm going to catch up my lovely sisters I'm only on pg 76.
> 
> By the way. I never even won a thing at bingo yesterday, well, I can't every week can I? Haha


It will all be worth it in the end. I'm still waiting for my work to start happening. Sorry you didn't win at bingo. Hugs. xxx


----------



## LondonChris

London Girl said:


> Ouch, no wonder she has been in so much pain, the QE hospital made a bad mistake missing that, sue 'em!!! Have a lovely day at Whitstable, hope the sun will still be shining!! xxxx


That's what I said too! I am so cross about it. She's now looking for one sandel. I said she can go through my shoes, I don't wear any of them.


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> So your sleeping habits haven't changed with the change in continents. Have a good day Judi.


Nope, not one iota!

I actually began this yesterday, but went to sleep in the middle of writing it, so here I am finishing my post. I actually slept for 9.5hrs last night - and I was still exhausted, I'm hoping that the exhaustion will be less tomorrow, because I think we are in a lower altitude; so there is a higher amount of O2 in the air. It's a bit rough going from sea level, to a mile high, in 3 days. I was a bit breathless every time we did any walking, for the first 4 days, but seems to be getting easier now! :sm06: :sm23: :sm23: :sm24:


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> You forgot the big flaked fluffy snow.


Didn't know about that one, but the only type we have seen, is the icy kind. I was actually beginning to think that what we were seeing, was fake! :sm06: :sm06: So the next time we stopped by any snow, I had to check it, .... it was real, it was just solid, instead of soft. :sm16:


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> I get to do the cooking on the weekend. We get takeout when I haven't pulled anything out of the freezer in time. I did our first barbeque of the season last night.
> Mum is very inflexible about timing of meals. It makes "spontaneousness" on vacations very difficult.


That would be quite limiting! We have only had one evening meal so far, since we have been here, and that was last night. We had our lunch on our way down to Salt Lake City, and were aren't having an evening meal, unless we get hungry later. I have finally changed DH to eat when he is hungry, not by the clock; the way he was brought up. :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> An overnight snow would be good, so you could watch it falling outside the window.


That would have been nice, perhaps we will have a little winter holiday in the Eastern States, at some time, and we might just get to see something like that in Australia. DH says he won't be doing this trip again, but I think I might, if we had a stayover in LA, then went on to the city of the start of whatever we had booked. Just to catch up with ourselves. :sm06: :sm06: :sm16: :sm16: :sm24:


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> When mum's fellow, Stuart, went to visit his son in Australia, he booked a sleepover flight. He paid extra for business class so he would be able to lay down comfortably and slept most of the way to Australia. If I win a lottery....


I think you, or I, might need to win a lottery; to be able to pay for a business class ticket, and it would have to be a return business class! :sm06: :sm06:


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> It's nice to cross items off the bucket list.


That it is; even when I didn't even know I had a bucket list! :sm06: :sm06:


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Frozen insects included. Extra protein!!! :sm16:


Ooohhhh .... sssooo yummy!!! :sm16: :sm16: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> You have a good camera in your phone.


Most of the Samsung phones have good cameras, and atm I have an S7, I forget what the camera stats are, but it is a good camera. :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Xiang

SaxonLady said:


> It doesn't feel silly or strange. I can totally understand. Even when we were snowed in in Richmond Park in the Army in a 5' drift it was still magic at first. The Territorials dug us pathways, which was even better walking through walls of snow almost as high as ourselves. Until it started melting.


I think I would be totally in awe, if I saw something like that, but I am not going to wish for it to happen, cos I don't think that would be fair to the people who live in the region that I happen to be in! :sm06: :sm06:


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> The sun melts the top layers and they freeze again overnight,. That is why there is a crust. We get more cloudy days in the winter.
> Watch out for the wildlife in Yellowstone.


We only saw a few bison, who were too interested in grazing, or drinking in a waterway - I could have reached over, and touched him; but I resisted the impulse, a coyote loped across the road in front of us, unfortunately I wasn't able to get a photo of this one; the bears refused to come below the tree line, so we didn't get to see any of them!

We have seen plenty of white tailed deer, on the side of the road; and in the fields that we passed. :sm16: :sm16:


----------



## Xiang

SaxonLady said:


> You expected freshly fallen snow, before it refroze.


That's right, and I didn't think that was too much to expect, was it? :sm16: :sm16: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Xiang

Miss Pam said:


> So glad you got to do that!!! xxxooo


So am I, but now I want it to snow, at least for one day, at my home! We have actually had low enough temperatures to have snow, but there wasn't enough moisture in the air, to form the snow chrystals! :sm06: :sm16: :sm13:


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> Morning. Thanks for all the nice thoughts. Still hunting and pecking here.
> We vote on Tuesday. Saturday seems wise as more building would be available and people would have more free time to vote.
> Ethan hand look healthy and as he is young it should heal quickly.
> Barny I do not believe the guy had the money to buy your home and was stalling for time in the hopes he would be able to get it.
> Purple it sounds like you are having a terrific time in France with the grands.
> Judi do not eat yellow snow. You will always sink into to snow. It does not support any weight. The snow you experienced was not fresh and therefore not as wonderful as it can be. Next time you will get to play in fresh falling snow and roll large balls to make a snowman.
> Best wishes to everyone this beautiful sunshiny day.


Hahaha ..... I know about yellow snow, I have seen how that is formed, in some of the films. That is also the reason that I wouldn't eat any snow, because any human, or other animal, who drinks a lot of fluids, wouldn't colour the snow yellow!!! :sm06: :sm06: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> The gks are having a siesta and the big boys are playing with a jet ski engine, DOL (daughter out law!) has had to go to work so I am having a few minutes p and q.
> 
> Here are a few photos from yesterday..


Great photo's, wonderful memories being made! :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Xiang

binkbrice said:


> That is awesome!!


????????????????


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> He is now sevveral inches taller than me and keeps calling me Little Knanna! xx


 :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Watch out for Yogi and Boo-boo!! xxx


I was waiting for them, but they didn't come out; I think the rangers had told them not to come out while there were people around! :sm16: :sm16: :sm06: :sm06: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Xiang

binkbrice said:


> No it's not silly because I love snow and I actually get depressed when we don't get any!


I will admit that I was getting a little dejected, because there was no fresh snow, during the time we were in Colorado, Wyoming or Montana. I'm not expecting any snow, between now and when we head home, but that's ok, because I now know that snow is actually real! :sm06: :sm06: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Hi everyone, I've just managed to catch up with you all after a busy couple of days with the gks!! Lovely pictures, little Knanna and jinx, I'm so glad you are managing to stay with us, we will try and keep your spirits up during this trying time!!
> 
> Collected the kids mid-morning yesterday and as soon as we were in the door, Jake wanted the Monopoly out!! Liv and i went bankrupt pretty quickly and went out in the garden to plant the rest of my annuals. DH was almost winning after an hour but Jake will not give in so they played on for a total of 5 hours and Jake eventually won!! Poor DH nearly had to go for a lie-down!! Meanwhile, Liv did a great job with the plants, with me supervising and then she did some more knitting, it's coming along slowly but she is getting better and starting to enjoy it I think. After dinner, we watched the Lego movie, which I thought was quite well done and funny in places.
> 
> This morning, following waffles for breakfast, I persuaded the kids to empty out their old toy cupboard under the stairs as I wanted to start keeping my knitting in there, instead of stuffed in a bag behind the armchair! I have also moved the vacuum cleaner from the downstairs loo into the back of the same cupboard. It all got a bit emotional when we fished out the farm animals and toy vehicles that Jake played with from a very early age and a big part of him really didn't want them to go, I felt sad for him but they haven't been played with for years. I hope some other children will get some pleasure from them.
> 
> They have gone home now and it is too quiet, love those kids so much!!! xxxxx


I know what you mean. It is a bitter sweet time, when my gk's go home. I badly need a rest, but I love having them come to stay. The older girls stay for 2 days now, but the twins still get a bit worried that mum has gone for good! :sm06: :sm06: We don't know where, or why, they have this idea, but they ask, very often, where there mum is. :sm13: :sm23:


----------



## Xiang

SaxonLady said:


> I cried at the Sydney Opera House as well. A beautiful atmospheric place. We went to an opera there as well.


I have never actually seen the Sydney Opera House! It might happen one day in the future! :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Xiang

binkbrice said:


> I think you would enjoy the Ninjago movie it was funny in places also, but I really like Jackie Chan and never get tired of his movies!


I also like Jackie Chan films, he is a great actor, and he has great out-takes from his films. :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> Judi i am so thrilled for you and hope very much that you get to fulfill all of your snow dreams. ???? and it isn't silly at all !
> Maybe next time you can plan shorter hops with lay overs so its not so grueling.


That's what I have already told DH, that if we have another trip like this, that is what we will ne doing! :sm06: :sm06: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> 3 inches taller than me now!


I will be very surprised if any of my gk's reach my full height, although some will come close to it. :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> Iris's last night around 1am lol. Blooming out great. I need to get a shot from the front...maybe later LoL.. Sweety pea is napping so Nonna gets a rest. ????????????????????????????✨Zzzzzzzz


They are beautiful! I don't think there will be any flowers for me, when we get home, but it will be Autumn, so none are expected. :sm09: :sm09: :sm16: :sm16:


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> Yay ! Great news ! I only have one bad chromosome just like Lisa. . . no weekly iv infusions !!!!!


That is excellent news. xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:26 am EST and 3'C (37'F). Not a cloud in the sky. My backyard is greening up nicely. Both feral kitties have had their breakfast. Bella-kitty has had her breakfast and gone back to bed. Mum has gone to my sister's house to cat-sit. My sister and BIL are going to the funeral of his best friend. This fellow contracted an aggressive something, they aren't sure if it was Lyme disease, MLS or ALS (Lou Gehrig's disease). He used to be a very active (hyperactive) father with two kids in their teens. In two years time he was confined to a wheelchair, put on a ventilator and died.
> Our government tried to do a test of the emergency broadcast system to all cell phones yesterday. I only heard 2 cell phones with the alert while I was at work. Of our 3 major carriers, only 1 was able to send out the test. My iPad, that doesn't even have a SIM card, got the test!!!
> I'm into the final colour with my Janina Kalilo shawl.


Your shawl is looking gorgeous! I am missing my knitting, I had to leave it behind. I don't think I would have been able to knit much anyway, because I have been having problems with my sight, which I am not sure if the problem is caused by the altitude, reduce atmospheric O2, or both! Whatever the cause, I am hoping that it isn't permanent! :sm06: :sm06: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> My DD was more ruthless about getting rid of her old toys than I was. She has shades of her grandmother. I'm the sentimental one.


I'm a bit sentimental like that also, not just with the kids toys, but with mum's & dad's stuff! :sm16: :sm06: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Well, I can do plain stuff, probably with my eyes shut but this is a bit more complicated!!


That is beautiful! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> He can hold me in a bear hug that I can't get out of without tickling him!! Jill is so tiny and when her grandson was a teenager, he used to walk round the room with her tucked under his arm, saying "Has anyone seen Nan?"!! :sm23:


 :sm06: :sm06: :sm09: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Just as well, I'd sprout wings!! Yep, I'm off to visit our Jacky in a couple of weeks, going to try and distract her from the house sale misery for a few days!!


That is a very good idea, have a wonderful time! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> From the Japanese Knitting Stitch Bible, of course!! xxxx


Are the patterns in the Japanese pattern book, different to the Knitting Encyclopaedia of Patterns (I think that is the name of it). I need to check that out, before I buy my own copy! :sm16: :sm16: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> We'll stir up mid Wales, well the valley anyway and have a good laugh, wish I could get rid of DH for a few days then we could go mad. xxxx


Just go mad around him! :sm23: :sm23: :sm06: :sm06:


----------



## Xiang

RookieRetiree said:


> Finally, temperatures suitable for summer dresses and shorts.


Aren't little girls so beautiful! :sm11: :sm11: :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## Xiang

I need to sign off now, will be back on tomorrow night. xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

One more photo before I go!


----------



## grandma susan

Morning girls. Im up at silly o'clock again. Ive woken up with a thought. I dont think the boiler will fit into the cupboard they are puting it in. Just saying....What do I know, Im only a woman. Dont think anyones thought of measuring it. This could be an active day. Have a great day.


----------



## LondonChris

Morning all, I’m off to Whitstable soon, yeh. I’ve got some knitting with me.
Judi I have been really in awe & envy about your trip. I hope you continue to have a good time. Don’t overdo things, take it easy & enjoy everything’s no. Memories you will have!
Susan hope the cupboard is ok! Yes women , we do worry. I had similar when we had our kitchen installed I had a told you episode. I said the oven had been stalled too high. Everyone laughed at me until the gap appeared at the bottom! This kitchen is only suitable for tall people. Jackie don’t buy my house!!!!!!
Everyone have a good day. Hugs to you all.


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a sunny Wales, going through boxes this morning looking for things I didn't think I'd need before the move and now need them. Glad you're having a great time Judi and Chris give Whitstable my love. Yes I am having problems finding my size kitchens, the 'in' thing at the moment seems to be the wall-mounted ovens and grills, I would need a stepladder everytime I used the oven. Everyone have a great day, off to change beds now. Oh yes our phones might be back on by midnight Friday, I don't think they realise how isolated and cut off we are without it. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Surrey. WI was fun last night we had a bring and buy plant sale. Just got a couple of plants. But it was a great success and made quite a bit of money for charity.

Today we are going to the garden centre to get a few more herbs and then I have to start sorting out all the flowers and butterflies that I have been given for yarn bombing and then start on a banner for the arts festival.

Have a good day everyone. xx


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:46 am EST and 15'C (59'F). It's raining and has been last night. I slept through my alarm. My allergies have been acting up. I saw a video of a tractor running into a tree and it released a cloud of pollen, I believe it,
I was crocheted the Lost in Time shawl last night and must have been holding the hook wrong. I have a numb tip of one of my fingers. I was hoping that it would be normal by this morning but it's still numb. I must have pinched something.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. WI was fun last night we had a bring and buy plant sale. Just got a couple of plants. But it was a great success and made quite a bit of money for charity.
> 
> Today we are going to the garden centre to get a few more herbs and then I have to start sorting out all the flowers and butterflies that I have been given for yarn bombing and then start on a banner for the arts festival.
> 
> Have a good day everyone. xx


We have a bring and buy plant sale this Saturday in Port Hope. I've found in past years, I need to get there in the early morning. By lunchtime the plants are a little wilty and by late afternoon, they look like they should go in the compost pile.
What are you yarn bombing now?


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a sunny Wales, going through boxes this morning looking for things I didn't think I'd need before the move and now need them. Glad you're having a great time Judi and Chris give Whitstable my love. Yes I am having problems finding my size kitchens, the 'in' thing at the moment seems to be the wall-mounted ovens and grills, I would need a stepladder everytime I used the oven. Everyone have a great day, off to change beds now. Oh yes our phones might be back on by midnight Friday, I don't think they realise how isolated and cut off we are without it. xx


Our latest thing over here is oversized refridgerators and ovens and microwaves in the lower cupboards.


----------



## nitz8catz

LondonChris said:


> Morning all, I'm off to Whitstable soon, yeh. I've got some knitting with me.
> Judi I have been really in awe & envy about your trip. I hope you continue to have a good time. Don't overdo things, take it easy & enjoy everything's no. Memories you will have!
> Susan hope the cupboard is ok! Yes women , we do worry. I had similar when we had our kitchen installed I had a told you episode. I said the oven had been stalled too high. Everyone laughed at me until the gap appeared at the bottom! This kitchen is only suitable for tall people. Jackie don't buy my house!!!!!!
> Everyone have a good day. Hugs to you all.


Have a good trip and enjoy your time at Whitstable.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls. Im up at silly o'clock again. Ive woken up with a thought. I dont think the boiler will fit into the cupboard they are puting it in. Just saying....What do I know, Im only a woman. Dont think anyones thought of measuring it. This could be an active day. Have a great day.


Hopefully this isn't their first installation. <Hugs> to you. Hope all goes well.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> One more photo before I go!


Were you in Salt Lake City?


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> We'll stir up mid Wales, well the valley anyway and have a good laugh, wish I could get rid of DH for a few days then we could go mad. xxxx





Xiang said:


> Just go mad around him! :sm23: :sm23: :sm06: :sm06:


Or in spite of him.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> Your shawl is looking gorgeous! I am missing my knitting, I had to leave it behind. I don't think I would have been able to knit much anyway, because I have been having problems with my sight, which I am not sure if the problem is caused by the altitude, reduce atmospheric O2, or both! Whatever the cause, I am hoping that it isn't permanent! :sm06: :sm06: :sm23: :sm23:


Do you have allergies to pollen? My eyes are blurry and bugging me due to the massive amounts of pollen this time of year.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> That's what I have already told DH, that if we have another trip like this, that is what we will ne doing! :sm06: :sm06: :sm09: :sm09:


I'm bad at trip planning too. I don't leave enough time for anything. I've spent more than one trip rushing to get somewhere.
The next trip that I take, I'll plan for activities every other day, and sitting and knitting in between.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> I have never actually seen the Sydney Opera House! It might happen one day in the future! :sm09: :sm09:


 :sm09: :sm09: It would be closer!!


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> I will admit that I was getting a little dejected, because there was no fresh snow, during the time we were in Colorado, Wyoming or Montana. I'm not expecting any snow, between now and when we head home, but that's ok, because I now know that snow is actually real! :sm06: :sm06: :sm09: :sm09:


Which states are you heading into next?


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> So am I, but now I want it to snow, at least for one day, at my home! We have actually had low enough temperatures to have snow, but there wasn't enough moisture in the air, to form the snow chrystals! :sm06: :sm16: :sm13:


I know there is snow in some mountains of Australia. You'll just have to plan on a snowbunny vacation.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> We only saw a few bison, who were too interested in grazing, or drinking in a waterway - I could have reached over, and touched him; but I resisted the impulse, a coyote loped across the road in front of us, unfortunately I wasn't able to get a photo of this one; the bears refused to come below the tree line, so we didn't get to see any of them!
> 
> We have seen plenty of white tailed deer, on the side of the road; and in the fields that we passed. :sm16: :sm16:


I've actually been spotting white-tail deer and turkeys along my drive to work. Both have been slowly reducing in numbers as they get picked off by poachers.
I've never seen wild bison. They are all in farms and zoos this way.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> That would be quite limiting! We have only had one evening meal so far, since we have been here, and that was last night. We had our lunch on our way down to Salt Lake City, and were aren't having an evening meal, unless we get hungry later. I have finally changed DH to eat when he is hungry, not by the clock; the way he was brought up. :sm09: :sm09:


That also makes it easier if you spot someplace "interesting" where you would like to try whatever they are making.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> Nope, not one iota!
> 
> I actually began this yesterday, but went to sleep in the middle of writing it, so here I am finishing my post. I actually slept for 9.5hrs last night - and I was still exhausted, I'm hoping that the exhaustion will be less tomorrow, because I think we are in a lower altitude; so there is a higher amount of O2 in the air. It's a bit rough going from sea level, to a mile high, in 3 days. I was a bit breathless every time we did any walking, for the first 4 days, but seems to be getting easier now! :sm06: :sm23: :sm23: :sm24:


It's amazing how the body can adjust.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> The boiler and heating and bricklaying shoul be done by Friday. Then we have to think of a fire then paint and paper then new carpet and new curtains and try and salvage upstairs. I'm a linen cupboard short now. I'm going to have to really think seriously about Alberts clothes.


You sound like you are redoing the whole house.?


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> I love the pattern and colors. Very nice mav.


Thanks. It's lovely yarn from Blue Brick yarn in Toronto. She hand dyes each skein.


----------



## nitz8catz

I have to get going now. And I think the rain has stopped for a bit so I won't get too wet.
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## Miss Pam

Xiang said:


> One more photo before I go!


The Tabernacle is a beautiful structure. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls. Im up at silly o'clock again. Ive woken up with a thought. I dont think the boiler will fit into the cupboard they are puting it in. Just saying....What do I know, Im only a woman. Dont think anyones thought of measuring it. This could be an active day. Have a great day.


I hope it all goes well today and that the boiler does fit! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> I've actually been spotting white-tail deer and turkeys along my drive to work. Both have been slowly reducing in numbers as they get picked off by poachers.
> I've never seen wild bison. They are all in farms and zoos this way.


The bison in Yellowstone just wonder along among people. It can be a bit dangerous but it is their home, so best to leave them alone. Pretty awesome, though, to see them up close like that. xxxooo


----------



## jinx

Xiang said:


> Hahaha ..... I know about yellow snow, I have seen how that is formed, in some of the films. That is also the reason that I wouldn't eat any snow, because any human, or other animal, who drinks a lot of fluids, wouldn't colour the snow yellow!!! :sm06: :sm06: :sm23: :sm23:


I feel bad you did not get to experience a snow fall. It is a different snow than what you have seen. That just means you have to come back to the states in the winter to see the real beauty and wonder of snow. Also have to come to the northern states where most of us live.


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> I have to get going now. And I think the rain has stopped for a bit so I won't get too wet.
> Everyone have a great day.


Safe travels today! xxxooo


----------



## jinx

Just relax. It will fit. I think you were having a nightmare.


grandma susan said:


> Morning girls. Im up at silly o'clock again. Ive woken up with a thought. I dont think the boiler will fit into the cupboard they are puting it in. Just saying....What do I know, Im only a woman. Dont think anyones thought of measuring it. This could be an active day. Have a great day.


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> Our latest thing over here is oversized refridgerators and ovens and microwaves in the lower cupboards.


At least I could reach them. xx :sm09:


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> Or in spite of him.


That's more probable. xx


----------



## jinx

Oh what a beautiful morning. The sun is shining and the birds are singing in my little corner of the world. We are having a lazy day to recoup from all the running we had to do yesterday. Why do we schedule 3 appointments on the same day? 
Yesterday we picked up another grocery order from Walmart. We love it. Order online, pick the time we can pick it up, and pick it up. Saves so much time, energy, and money. No chance of throwing extra things in the cart. Best of all the service is free. I was talking to my nurse about this yesterday. She gave me her email address. I added her address to my Walmart account and we both get $10.00. Ooops sorry this sounds like a commercial.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Xiang said:


> Aren't little girls so beautiful! :sm11: :sm11: :sm02: :sm02:


Little boys, too!!


----------



## jinx

I am watching the news and seeing all the damage done by the tornado that occurred yesterday in my county. A lot of property damage mostly to barns. Thankfully no one was injured.


----------



## jinx

I am watching the news and seeing all the damage done by the tornado that occurred yesterday in my county. A lot of property damage mostly to barns. Thankfully no one was injured.


----------



## linkan

grandma susan said:


> The boiler and heating and bricklaying shoul be done by Friday. Then we have to think of a fire then paint and paper then new carpet and new curtains and try and salvage upstairs. I'm a linen cupboard short now. I'm going to have to really think seriously about Alberts clothes.


Here's an idea.
...https://youtu.be/WsJOZ-fIPZQ


----------



## PurpleFi

nitz8catz said:


> We have a bring and buy plant sale this Saturday in Port Hope. I've found in past years, I need to get there in the early morning. By lunchtime the plants are a little wilty and by late afternoon, they look like they should go in the compost pile.
> What are you yarn bombing now?


Got to finish tbe bike and then more flowers and bugs.


----------



## PurpleFi

nitz8catz said:


> Do you have allergies to pollen? My eyes are blurry and bugging me due to the massive amounts of pollen this time of year.


Mr P has come out i sympathy with you xx


----------



## binkbrice

Xiang said:


> I also like Jackie Chan films, he is a great actor, and he has great out-takes from his films. :sm24: :sm24:


I know they are so good!!


----------



## grandma susan

well, things are not good. The boiler doesnt work with the thermostat. So he has to come back tomorrow. Ive just finished hoovering up again, Going to have an early night. luv u sisters.


----------



## Barn-dweller

grandma susan said:


> well, things are not good. The boiler doesnt work with the thermostat. So he has to come back tomorrow. Ive just finished hoovering up again, Going to have an early night. luv u sisters.


But did it fit? xx


----------



## grandma susan

Barn-dweller said:


> But did it fit? xx


it fits but its massive. Im losing heart and Im only this week into it.


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> That is beautiful! xoxoxo


Thanks Judi! xx


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> We only saw a few bison, who were too interested in grazing, or drinking in a waterway - I could have reached over, and touched him; but I resisted the impulse, a coyote loped across the road in front of us, unfortunately I wasn't able to get a photo of this one; the bears refused to come below the tree line, so we didn't get to see any of them!
> 
> We have seen plenty of white tailed deer, on the side of the road; and in the fields that we passed. :sm16: :sm16:


Wow, I've never seen a real live bison, love their magnificently huge heads!!


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Wow, I've never seen a real live bison, love their magnificently huge heads!!


They are massively huge up close and in person, too! :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> Are the patterns in the Japanese pattern book, different to the Knitting Encyclopaedia of Patterns (I think that is the name of it). I need to check that out, before I buy my own copy! :sm16: :sm16: :sm23: :sm23:


Yes, these are all charted patterns, very intricate, you've seen the two I have done, well they are the easiest! Not sure if you will be able to open this link, it may want you to log in but give it a go!!

https://www.amazon.co.uk/reader/4805314532?_encoding=UTF8&page=16


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls. Im up at silly o'clock again. Ive woken up with a thought. I dont think the boiler will fit into the cupboard they are puting it in. Just saying....What do I know, Im only a woman. Dont think anyones thought of measuring it. This could be an active day. Have a great day.


Well, if those guys haven't worked out whether it will fit or not, they shouldn't be doing the job!! :sm06: :sm16: Fingers crossed!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> Here's an idea.
> ...https://youtu.be/WsJOZ-fIPZQ


I like that!! x


----------



## Barn-dweller

grandma susan said:


> it fits but its massive. Im losing heart and Im only this week into it.


Ah don't lose heart just think about when it is finished and you're all snug and warm. xx


----------



## Juneperk

Looking great. Good old Silverdene.


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Wow, I've never seen a real live bison, love their magnificently huge heads!!


The ones we saw, didn't look as big as I thought they would be, and I was very tempted to get out of the car, and join him/her in the water, it looked very soothing.
We went through a wild life museum today, and I fed some of a small herd of deer. DH helped feed them for a little while, but he hasn't had much to do with grazing animals before! The deer do not have top front teeth, which I didn't know, and feeding them wss just like feeding the goats we had, when I was a kid! I loved it .... I should have been working with animals, and not people, when I was younger! ????????????????


----------



## Miss Pam

Xiang said:


> The ones we saw, didn't look as big as I thought they would be, and I was very tempted to get out of the car, and join him/her in the water, it looked very soothing.
> We went through a wild life museum today, and I fed some of a small herd of deer. DH helped feed them for a little while, but he hasn't had much to do with grazing animals before! The deer do not have top front teeth, which I didn't know, and feeding them wss just like feeding the goats we had, when I was a kid! I loved it .... I should have been working with animals, and not people, when I was younger! ????????????????


When we were last in Yellowstone (many, many years ago), we had one huge bison walk right past us about 10 feet away. Very strange experience. :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> well, things are not good. The boiler doesnt work with the thermostat. So he has to come back tomorrow. Ive just finished hoovering up again, Going to have an early night. luv u sisters.


So sorry things are not so good atm, things will get better! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Yes, these are all charted patterns, very intricate, you've seen the two I have done, well they are the easiest! Not sure if you will be able to open this link, it may want you to log in but give it a go!!
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/reader/4805314532?_encoding=UTF8&page=16


Thanks for posting that Link, it opened easily; I think I will be ordering that when we get home; or even before we leave to go home. Then I might get home at the same time as the book arrives! ????????


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> Here's an idea.
> ...https://youtu.be/WsJOZ-fIPZQ





London Girl said:


> I like that!! x


I also like that idea, I think I will look at this properly when we get home, I will have more time then! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

Miss Pam said:


> When we were last in Yellowstone (many, many years ago), we had one huge bison walk right past us about 10 feet away. Very strange experience. :sm02: xxxooo


They just look so relaxed, whatever they are doing! We were very close to the animal in the water, and it is very weird, to be able to be that close the an untamed animal, of that size! But it still looked small, with a bulkier body, than a regular bovine animal. :sm06: :sm06: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Miss Pam

Xiang said:


> They just look so relaxed, whatever they are doing! We were very close to the animal in the water, and it is very weird, to be able to be that close the an untamed animal, of that size! :sm06: :sm06: :sm23: :sm23:


It is weird, isn't it? We were camping one time, and an elk walked right through our campsite, not too far from up. That could have been at Yellowstone, too, or another camping location (we did a lot of camping when our DS was growing up). So glad you're enjoying your trip. xxxooo


----------



## Xiang

I need to plug my phone in, before it goes completely flat, so hopefully I will be back on, a bit later! Enjoy what ever part of the day you are in! xoxoxo


----------



## binkbrice

Today was mine and Linky’s dm’s Birthday we went to dinner at Puerta Vallarta and man was it a hot day at 89F but it wasn’t muggy so it wasn’t to bad!


----------



## Miss Pam

binkbrice said:


> Today was mine and Linky's dm's Birthday we went to dinner at Puerta Vallarta and man was it a hot day at 89F but it wasn't muggy so it wasn't to bad!


Glad you had a good day. Happy Birthday to your DM! xxxooo


----------



## Islander

Xiang said:


> We only saw a few bison, who were too interested in grazing, or drinking in a waterway - I could have reached over, and touched him; but I resisted the impulse, a coyote loped across the road in front of us, unfortunately I wasn't able to get a photo of this one; the bears refused to come below the tree line, so we didn't get to see any of them!
> 
> We have seen plenty of white tailed deer, on the side of the road; and in the fields that we passed. :sm16: :sm16:


I have never been near a Bison, just like you with snow! Wonderful photo Judi. xoxo


----------



## Islander

binkbrice said:


> Today was mine and Linky's dm's Birthday we went to dinner at Puerta Vallarta and man was it a hot day at 89F but it wasn't muggy so it wasn't to bad!


The happiest of birthday's to your DM. That is hot! xoxo


----------



## Islander

Xiang said:


> They just look so relaxed, whatever they are doing! We were very close to the animal in the water, and it is very weird, to be able to be that close the an untamed animal, of that size! But it still looked small, with a bulkier body, than a regular bovine animal. :sm06: :sm06: :sm23: :sm23:


Be careful though. xoxox


----------



## Islander

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls. Im up at silly o'clock again. Ive woken up with a thought. I dont think the boiler will fit into the cupboard they are puting it in. Just saying....What do I know, Im only a woman. Dont think anyones thought of measuring it. This could be an active day. Have a great day.


You know better than anyone. Sending love. xoxo


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a sunny Wales, going through boxes this morning looking for things I didn't think I'd need before the move and now need them. Glad you're having a great time Judi and Chris give Whitstable my love. Yes I am having problems finding my size kitchens, the 'in' thing at the moment seems to be the wall-mounted ovens and grills, I would need a stepladder everytime I used the oven. Everyone have a great day, off to change beds now. Oh yes our phones might be back on by midnight Friday, I don't think they realise how isolated and cut off we are without it. xx


Thinking of you and hope your weekend goes well. xoxox


----------



## Islander

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. WI was fun last night we had a bring and buy plant sale. Just got a couple of plants. But it was a great success and made quite a bit of money for charity.
> 
> Today we are going to the garden centre to get a few more herbs and then I have to start sorting out all the flowers and butterflies that I have been given for yarn bombing and then start on a banner for the arts festival.
> 
> Have a good day everyone. xx


I planted a patch of wildflower seeds and they are ALL coming up! This should be pretty!


----------



## Islander

jinx said:


> Oh what a beautiful morning. The sun is shining and the birds are singing in my little corner of the world. We are having a lazy day to recoup from all the running we had to do yesterday. Why do we schedule 3 appointments on the same day?
> Yesterday we picked up another grocery order from Walmart. We love it. Order online, pick the time we can pick it up, and pick it up. Saves so much time, energy, and money. No chance of throwing extra things in the cart. Best of all the service is free. I was talking to my nurse about this yesterday. She gave me her email address. I added her address to my Walmart account and we both get $10.00. Ooops sorry this sounds like a commercial.


I love order online groceries too Jinx, cuts down on the work for my Mum and I've had no complaint about anything they've delivered yet. Well worth it! Unfortunately I can't take advantage of it myself and our Walmart store doesn't offer the service yet. My birds are singing wonderful songs. xoxoxo


----------



## Islander

linkan said:


> Here's an idea.
> ...https://youtu.be/WsJOZ-fIPZQ


This is lovely Angela, I've saved it. I think it would be nice with the corners rounded off. Thank you for sharing it. xxx


----------



## Islander

grandma susan said:


> well, things are not good. The boiler doesnt work with the thermostat. So he has to come back tomorrow. Ive just finished hoovering up again, Going to have an early night. luv u sisters.


Sleep on it, things will probably be better in the morning. xxx


----------



## Islander

Juneperk said:


> Looking great. Good old Silverdene.


Hi Juneperk, nice that you dropped in!


----------



## linkan

grandma susan said:


> it fits but its massive. Im losing heart and Im only this week into it.


Construction woes.. When it's all done I'm sure it will be lovely. Hope they get it all figured out quickly though.


----------



## linkan

London Girl said:


> I like that!! x


Jess had something like this done when her grandfather passed away.
They had a quilt made for her grandmother out of the rest and the left overs from the shirts. 
It was really nice.


----------



## linkan

Juneperk said:


> Looking great. Good old Silverdene.


Yeah he's doing really good. Back to regular duty at work.
He didn't realize just how thin the skin is still and bumped into something and found out really quickly.
Glad to see you here again????


----------



## jinx

Islander said:


> I love order online groceries too Jinx, cuts down on the work for my Mum and I've had no complaint about anything they've delivered yet. Well worth it! Unfortunately I can't take advantage of it myself and our Walmart store doesn't offer the service yet. My birds are singing wonderful songs. xoxoxo


Our nearest Walmart just got the pickup service. We had been driving about 30 minutes to a Walmart that has had it for 18 months. I think of how wonderful it would have been for my mother if it had been available for her and the others in her retirement community.


----------



## jollypolly

I'm so relieved to find you again thank you London Girl and Nitzi. I am off the rail on a run away train so to speak. I've finished the baby hat to match the booties for my friend and the pattern size was 3 to 6 months but it came out much smaller so I can't give it to her. The baby is 2 months old. The hat looks too small then trying to order a book of sweaters for my son I hit the wrong spot on the screen and deleted my note page with passwords. I got it to reappear and my son came downstairs to help. I suggested I copy them on paper before he tried to restore and he said he could take a screen shot which he did and then it all vanished. I've copied on paper from the screenshot so all isn't lost but how scary. I'd never recall those passwords. One friend's dad died a week or so ago and two days ago another had her brother die from heart attack. the wake is tomorrow. This just bottoms me out. On a positive note finally my good friend sent me a lovely card and a surprise itune card for Mother's Day to order a movie I'm so eager to see. Going to check on what you all have been up to. Happy Mother's Day to you in case I'm not back before then.


----------



## jinx

Nice to hear from you Polly. Sorry I did not think that you got lost in the switch. I go crazy with the passwords. Just about when I get them figured out they ask me to change them. I need to learn how to do a screenshot.


jollypolly said:


> I'm so relieved to find you again thank you London Girl and Nitzi. I am off the rail on a run away train so to speak. I've finished the baby hat to match the booties for my friend and the pattern size was 3 to 6 months but it came out much smaller so I can't give it to her. The baby is 2 months old. The hat looks too small then trying to order a book of sweaters for my son I hit the wrong spot on the screen and deleted my note page with passwords. I got it to reappear and my son came downstairs to help. I suggested I copy them on paper before he tried to restore and he said he could take a screen shot which he did and then it all vanished. I've copied on paper from the screenshot so all isn't lost but how scary. I'd never recall those passwords. One friend's dad died a week or so ago and two days ago another had her brother die from heart attack. the wake is tomorrow. This just bottoms me out. On a positive note finally my good friend sent me a lovely card and a surprise itune card for Mother's Day to order a movie I'm so eager to see. Going to check on what you all have been up to. Happy Mother's Day to you in case I'm not back before then.


----------



## jollypolly

skybluesam said:


> Happy Tuesday to all from cold and damp Coventry. At least there's a bit of sunshine on here.


Welcome. Yes there is sunshine here and glad to meet you


----------



## jinx

There are some interesting groups on Paradise. I am so glad I am accepted here. 
Because I cannot do my fun actives for a few weeks I decided to read all the posts available on Paradise. That was a bad move. I just saw that one person started about 100 topics about American politics. I did not read them but bet they were not loving posts. 
The point of this post is to ask for ideas on one handed actives. Sitting and watching t.v gets boring real quick. Have not found a book that grabs my interest. Hunting and pecking on the computer is a pain. Worse of all knitting/crocheting is a definite no no. I am afraid I will get so bored I will read all those nasty posts. 
Think I need to go to bed and get up with a better attitude in the a.m. Nite nite. Hoping it does not rain tomorrow so I get outdoors and take a walk or two.


----------



## jollypolly

London Girl said:


> Just got back from my doctor's appointment and am happy to report that my blood sugar is down!! Saw a lovely Chinese doctor today, she was really sweet and has ordered another blood test to check if my thyroid might be underactive.
> 
> Off to the cinema today to see......The Guernsey Literary and Potato Peel Pie Society........hmmm, sounds interesting!! xxxx


Glad to hear your good news. I hope you get more good news about your thyroid. I wish the USA and U.K. Could exchange movies. I'd like to see yours.


----------



## jollypolly

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Trish. All the bluebells are coming out in my garden...


'I tawt I saw a puddy cat." He is so darling. Wish I could pet him. Lovely flowers. Daffodils are out here.

I say to Suzi "let's go watch Steven Colbert" and she gets on the arm of the sofa or footrest facing the tv. Speaking of her....time to attend to the zoo here


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a cloudy, cold, windy Wales. Still no phone. Off shopping later then back to knitting, have started the shawl I bought at Wonderwool, it's called ammonites and sea foam. Must remember lifelines. See y'all later. xx


----------



## grandma susan

Morning girls, Ive had another early morning. The men are here and theyve assured me the heating now works and it wasnt working due to the fact there was a wire not connected properly. Theres a hell of a drilling noise going on now. I hope today is their last day. Im starting to be frazzled. haha. Im going to the shops to look for a fire this weekend. (I hope). Have a great day.


----------



## SaxonLady

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:26 am EST and 3'C (37'F). Not a cloud in the sky. My backyard is greening up nicely. Both feral kitties have had their breakfast. Bella-kitty has had her breakfast and gone back to bed. Mum has gone to my sister's house to cat-sit. My sister and BIL are going to the funeral of his best friend. This fellow contracted an aggressive something, they aren't sure if it was Lyme disease, MLS or ALS (Lou Gehrig's disease). He used to be a very active (hyperactive) father with two kids in their teens. In two years time he was confined to a wheelchair, put on a ventilator and died.
> Our government tried to do a test of the emergency broadcast system to all cell phones yesterday. I only heard 2 cell phones with the alert while I was at work. Of our 3 major carriers, only 1 was able to send out the test. My iPad, that doesn't even have a SIM card, got the test!!!
> I'm into the final colour with my Janina Kalilo shawl.


and it makes it! Wonderful colouring.


----------



## PurpleFi

Bikes finished..


----------



## SaxonLady

nitz8catz said:


> 5'2" or 6'2"??


Sorry. 6'2"!


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> From the Japanese Knitting Stitch Bible, of course!! xxxx


Of course! It really is lovely.


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> We'll stir up mid Wales, well the valley anyway and have a good laugh, wish I could get rid of DH for a few days then we could go mad. xxxx


Go mad anyway. Let him know what living is really all about!


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> Thanks for posting that Link, it opened easily; I think I will be ordering that when we get home; or even before we leave to go home. Then I might get home at the same time as the book arrives! ????????


You'll love it Judi! I hated charts and never felt 'at home' with them but I'm doing fine with these by copying, enlarging and doing some colour coding on the symbols!!


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> There are some interesting groups on Paradise. I am so glad I am accepted here.
> Because I cannot do my fun actives for a few weeks I decided to read all the posts available on Paradise. That was a bad move. I just saw that one person started about 100 topics about American politics. I did not read them but bet they were not loving posts.
> The point of this post is to ask for ideas on one handed actives. Sitting and watching t.v gets boring real quick. Have not found a book that grabs my interest. Hunting and pecking on the computer is a pain. Worse of all knitting/crocheting is a definite no no. I am afraid I will get so bored I will read all those nasty posts.
> Think I need to go to bed and get up with a better attitude in the a.m. Nite nite. Hoping it does not rain tomorrow so I get outdoors and take a walk or two.


How about giving needle felting a go. There are loads of tutorials on Pinterest and Youtube. xx


----------



## London Girl

binkbrice said:


> Today was mine and Linky's dm's Birthday we went to dinner at Puerta Vallarta and man was it a hot day at 89F but it wasn't muggy so it wasn't to bad!


A very happy belated birthday to your lovely DM, please pass on hugs from me!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> Yeah he's doing really good. Back to regular duty at work.
> He didn't realize just how thin the skin is still and bumped into something and found out really quickly.
> Glad to see you here again????


Ouch!! xxx


----------



## SaxonLady

linkan said:


> Y'all will be amazed today.... Ethan gets to go back to regular duty tomorrow .
> His hand looks amazingly better.
> That silvadene is awesome.
> I just took this pic a few minutes ago.


That is amazing. That stuff really is brilliant.


----------



## London Girl

jollypolly said:


> I'm so relieved to find you again thank you London Girl and Nitzi. I am off the rail on a run away train so to speak. I've finished the baby hat to match the booties for my friend and the pattern size was 3 to 6 months but it came out much smaller so I can't give it to her. The baby is 2 months old. The hat looks too small then trying to order a book of sweaters for my son I hit the wrong spot on the screen and deleted my note page with passwords. I got it to reappear and my son came downstairs to help. I suggested I copy them on paper before he tried to restore and he said he could take a screen shot which he did and then it all vanished. I've copied on paper from the screenshot so all isn't lost but how scary. I'd never recall those passwords. One friend's dad died a week or so ago and two days ago another had her brother die from heart attack. the wake is tomorrow. This just bottoms me out. On a positive note finally my good friend sent me a lovely card and a surprise itune card for Mother's Day to order a movie I'm so eager to see. Going to check on what you all have been up to. Happy Mother's Day to you in case I'm not back before then.


Good to see you back dear, we missed you!! Shame about the baby outfit, maybe a neonatal unit could use it? So glad you got your passwords back, that must have been scary, good old pencil and paper for me!! xxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> There are some interesting groups on Paradise. I am so glad I am accepted here.
> Because I cannot do my fun actives for a few weeks I decided to read all the posts available on Paradise. That was a bad move. I just saw that one person started about 100 topics about American politics. I did not read them but bet they were not loving posts.
> The point of this post is to ask for ideas on one handed actives. Sitting and watching t.v gets boring real quick. Have not found a book that grabs my interest. Hunting and pecking on the computer is a pain. Worse of all knitting/crocheting is a definite no no. I am afraid I will get so bored I will read all those nasty posts.
> Think I need to go to bed and get up with a better attitude in the a.m. Nite nite. Hoping it does not rain tomorrow so I get outdoors and take a walk or two.


Hmmm, I'll have to think about that one jinx!!xxx


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls, Ive had another early morning. The men are here and theyve assured me the heating now works and it wasnt working due to the fact there was a wire not connected properly. Theres a hell of a drilling noise going on now. I hope today is their last day. Im starting to be frazzled. haha. Im going to the shops to look for a fire this weekend. (I hope). Have a great day.


Glad that wire was the only problem and easily sorted. Shame you don't really need the heating now - but you will!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Bikes finished..


Fabulous darling, you've done a wonderful job!! xxxx


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Thanks Angela, I have to admit I am quite proud of them!! xxx


You should be. You jumped straight in and conquered!


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny but windy Surrey. Didn't wake until nearly 10 this morning. Had a quite a productive day yesterday. Went to the garden centre and bought a load of herbs, some onion sets and plants for the hanging baskets. Planted up theonions while Mr P did the herbs, got a load of washing done and then spent last night sitting on the floor finishing the bike. Might have overdone it a bit cos my back is complaining this morning.

Never mind today will be an easier day. Going to have a nice long shower and then this afternoon I am off the the Craft Cafe for a light lunch and a natter with the crafters.

Hi Polly, nice to see you again and hello June.

Judi sounds as if you are really enjoying your trip. 

Hope everyone is ok. Happy Friday xx


----------



## London Girl

Good morning from a warm and sunny London! Had a lovely day out with Jill yesterday, we went across to North London to visit a lady we met on the river cruise holiday last year, she's a lot of fun! She lives in an assisted living complex and has just had her apartment refurbished, it looked lovely but it's so tiny, I think I would get claustrophobic but I suppose it's less to have to look after! She made us a lovely lunch too, which was a nice treat!

I'm off to Bruges, in Belgium, on a coach with Jill tomorrow, so I need to go and buy some Euros at the post office. Catch you all later, lots of love!! xxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> A very happy belated birthday to your lovely DM, please pass on hugs from me!! xxxx


And from me too xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Good morning from a warm and sunny London! Had a lovely day out with Jill yesterday, we went across to North London to visit a lady we met on the river cruise holiday last year, she's a lot of fun! She lives in an assisted living complex and has just had her apartment refurbished, it looked lovely but it's so tiny, I think I would get claustrophobic but I suppose it's less to have to look after! She made us a lovely lunch too, which was a nice treat!
> 
> I'm off to Bruges, in Belgium, on a coach with Jill tomorrow, so I need to go and buy some Euros at the post office. Catch you all later, lots of love!! xxxxx


Have a wonderful day and say hi to Jill. xx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny but windy Surrey. Didn't wake until nearly 10 this morning. Had a quite a productive day yesterday. Went to the garden centre and bought a load of herbs, some onion sets and plants for the hanging baskets. Planted up theonions while Mr P did the herbs, got a load of washing done and then spent last night sitting on the floor finishing the bike. Might have overdone it a bit cos my back is complaining this morning.
> 
> Never mind today will be an easier day. Going to have a nice long shower and then this afternoon I am off the the Craft Cafe for a light lunch and a natter with the crafters.
> 
> Hi Polly, nice to see you again and hello June.
> 
> Judi sounds as if you are really enjoying your trip.
> 
> Good morning dear, sorry your back is sore but at least you have a lot to see for your efforts, hope the shower helps with the pain! Enjoy the rest of your day! xxxx
> 
> Hope everyone is ok. Happy Friday xx


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Fabulous darling, you've done a wonderful job!! xxxx


Thank you. I really enjoyed doing it it. xx


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> we are progressing. The noise!!!!!! clearing up as they go. will get back to you. Might talk to you tonight


Don't get a headache. It's great that they are clearing as they go.


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Have a wonderful day and say hi to Jill. xx


Will do!! xxxx


----------



## SaxonLady

Xiang said:


> That's right, and I didn't think that was too much to expect, was it? :sm16: :sm16: :sm23: :sm23:


I wish you could see fresh falling snow. That really is magic.


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls. Im up at silly o'clock again. Ive woken up with a thought. I dont think the boiler will fit into the cupboard they are puting it in. Just saying....What do I know, Im only a woman. Dont think anyones thought of measuring it. This could be an active day. Have a great day.


that sounds like a typical first thing in the morning panic thought. I'm sure it fitted fine.


----------



## SaxonLady

linkan said:


> Here's an idea.
> ...https://youtu.be/WsJOZ-fIPZQ


I watched that. She did a great job, and the resulting cushion would be so cuddly.


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:15 am EST and 6'C (43'F). It's clear but cool today.
Knit Night last night. I sat beside a lady who had made 4 pairs of socks this week. She said she didn't want to knit so she rolled a ball of wool while sitting and yakking. They're having a finishing class next Tuesday. I'll like to go, but I'll be at work. The old LYS used to have all their classes on the weekend.
Tim Horton's has a special this weekend for Mother's Day.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Good morning from a warm and sunny London! Had a lovely day out with Jill yesterday, we went across to North London to visit a lady we met on the river cruise holiday last year, she's a lot of fun! She lives in an assisted living complex and has just had her apartment refurbished, it looked lovely but it's so tiny, I think I would get claustrophobic but I suppose it's less to have to look after! She made us a lovely lunch too, which was a nice treat!
> 
> I'm off to Bruges, in Belgium, on a coach with Jill tomorrow, so I need to go and buy some Euros at the post office. Catch you all later, lots of love!! xxxxx


That's nice that you kept in contact.
Enjoy your trip to Belgium.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny but windy Surrey. Didn't wake until nearly 10 this morning. Had a quite a productive day yesterday. Went to the garden centre and bought a load of herbs, some onion sets and plants for the hanging baskets. Planted up theonions while Mr P did the herbs, got a load of washing done and then spent last night sitting on the floor finishing the bike. Might have overdone it a bit cos my back is complaining this morning.
> 
> Never mind today will be an easier day. Going to have a nice long shower and then this afternoon I am off the the Craft Cafe for a light lunch and a natter with the crafters.
> 
> Hi Polly, nice to see you again and hello June.
> 
> Judi sounds as if you are really enjoying your trip.
> 
> Hope everyone is ok. Happy Friday xx


DD has onions in the pots outside. I put new soil in my lettuce planter and a squirrel decided it was a good place to put a sunflower seed. I'll have to pull that once it decides to grow.
Have a "take it easy" day until your back feels better.


----------



## grandma susan

PEACE AT LAST....theyve gone until I get a fire and surround. Theyve been great. I feel scruffy hahaha. Ther boilers working. It was a wire not connected properly.


----------



## grandma susan

PurpleFi said:


> Bikes finished..


BRILLIANT BRILLIANT. WHAT CAN I SAY EXCEPT BRILLIANT


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> Bikes finished..


That's great. A real work of art (and patience).I love it.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Bikes finished..


That looks wonderful. What are you doing with it now? Is it going to be displayed somewhere?


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> Good morning from a warm and sunny London! Had a lovely day out with Jill yesterday, we went across to North London to visit a lady we met on the river cruise holiday last year, she's a lot of fun! She lives in an assisted living complex and has just had her apartment refurbished, it looked lovely but it's so tiny, I think I would get claustrophobic but I suppose it's less to have to look after! She made us a lovely lunch too, which was a nice treat!
> 
> I'm off to Bruges, in Belgium, on a coach with Jill tomorrow, so I need to go and buy some Euros at the post office. Catch you all later, lots of love!! xxxxx


HAVE A GREAT TIME


----------



## nitz8catz

SaxonLady said:


> and it makes it! Wonderful colouring.


Thank you. I want more of this BlueBrick yarn. I love that it is handdyed but repeatable, so I can get more of the same colour when I run out.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls, Ive had another early morning. The men are here and theyve assured me the heating now works and it wasnt working due to the fact there was a wire not connected properly. Theres a hell of a drilling noise going on now. I hope today is their last day. Im starting to be frazzled. haha. Im going to the shops to look for a fire this weekend. (I hope). Have a great day.


A fire?
You have a lovely, peaceful rest of your day.


----------



## SaxonLady

I hate when my days are so busy I cannot get on here. I have finally caught up again. Just in time as I have to go out again shortly. This week is the Sussex International Piano Competition. Today is the Semi-Finals, and I shall be looking after the competitors again. I'm enjoying it though.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a cloudy, cold, windy Wales. Still no phone. Off shopping later then back to knitting, have started the shawl I bought at Wonderwool, it's called ammonites and sea foam. Must remember lifelines. See y'all later. xx


I found it.
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/ammonite-shawl
That looks lovely.
What wool are you using. The fossilized ammonites that we have here are brightly coloured.


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> BRILLIANT BRILLIANT. WHAT CAN I SAY EXCEPT BRILLIANT


Thank you and enkoy the quiet xx


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> There are some interesting groups on Paradise. I am so glad I am accepted here.
> Because I cannot do my fun actives for a few weeks I decided to read all the posts available on Paradise. That was a bad move. I just saw that one person started about 100 topics about American politics. I did not read them but bet they were not loving posts.
> The point of this post is to ask for ideas on one handed actives. Sitting and watching t.v gets boring real quick. Have not found a book that grabs my interest. Hunting and pecking on the computer is a pain. Worse of all knitting/crocheting is a definite no no. I am afraid I will get so bored I will read all those nasty posts.
> Think I need to go to bed and get up with a better attitude in the a.m. Nite nite. Hoping it does not rain tomorrow so I get outdoors and take a walk or two.


On your pc, try Windows accessories, Ease of Use, Voice recognition. (or similar) It should let you talk to the computer. I used it many years ago. Got a few looks talking to my computer at work.
Stay away from the nasty posts!!! That will definitely change your attitude.


----------



## nitz8catz

jollypolly said:


> I'm so relieved to find you again thank you London Girl and Nitzi. I am off the rail on a run away train so to speak. I've finished the baby hat to match the booties for my friend and the pattern size was 3 to 6 months but it came out much smaller so I can't give it to her. The baby is 2 months old. The hat looks too small then trying to order a book of sweaters for my son I hit the wrong spot on the screen and deleted my note page with passwords. I got it to reappear and my son came downstairs to help. I suggested I copy them on paper before he tried to restore and he said he could take a screen shot which he did and then it all vanished. I've copied on paper from the screenshot so all isn't lost but how scary. I'd never recall those passwords. One friend's dad died a week or so ago and two days ago another had her brother die from heart attack. the wake is tomorrow. This just bottoms me out. On a positive note finally my good friend sent me a lovely card and a surprise itune card for Mother's Day to order a movie I'm so eager to see. Going to check on what you all have been up to. Happy Mother's Day to you in case I'm not back before then.


Glad to see you again.
The baby hat should be easier the second time, you know what to expect now. The small one will find an owner.
I've got an app on my phone and on my computer called LastPass. Because I have the same info in 2 places, I'm hoping I won't lose both at the same time.
Your good friend was wonderful to do that. Enjoy the movie.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> Our nearest Walmart just got the pickup service. We had been driving about 30 minutes to a Walmart that has had it for 18 months. I think of how wonderful it would have been for my mother if it had been available for her and the others in her retirement community.


I'm lucky that my closest Walmart is only 6 km away. Unfortunately, it's one of the smaller Walmarts.
We used to have the Sears catalog store in town. I miss that one.


----------



## nitz8catz

linkan said:


> Yeah he's doing really good. Back to regular duty at work.
> He didn't realize just how thin the skin is still and bumped into something and found out really quickly.
> Glad to see you here again????


Yikes, he'll have to be careful with that hand for a bit. Also watch out for sun exposure. It will probably sunburn really quickly until the skin thickens up again.


----------



## nitz8catz

binkbrice said:


> Today was mine and Linky's dm's Birthday we went to dinner at Puerta Vallarta and man was it a hot day at 89F but it wasn't muggy so it wasn't to bad!


Happy birthday to your DM. I hope "Puerta Vallarta" is a restaurant and not a trip to Mexico.


----------



## nitz8catz

Miss Pam said:


> It is weird, isn't it? We were camping one time, and an elk walked right through our campsite, not too far from up. That could have been at Yellowstone, too, or another camping location (we did a lot of camping when our DS was growing up). So glad you're enjoying your trip. xxxooo


The elk are a friendly lot.
We had a Holstein cow try to knock over our tent one time when we raised our tent on the wrong side of a fence. It was late and dark when we put up the tent, that's my excuse.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> They just look so relaxed, whatever they are doing! We were very close to the animal in the water, and it is very weird, to be able to be that close the an untamed animal, of that size! But it still looked small, with a bulkier body, than a regular bovine animal. :sm06: :sm06: :sm23: :sm23:


They know that they are safe there. We had a provincial park overrun by deer because they figured out that they wouldn't be shot there. People were going up to them feeding them by hand. The park ended up bringing in hunting dogs to chase some of them out.


----------



## nitz8catz

I'm going to have to sign off now.
Everyone have a great day. 
Happy Friday.


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:15 am EST and 6'C (43'F). It's clear but cool today.
> Knit Night last night. I sat beside a lady who had made 4 pairs of socks this week. She said she didn't want to knit so she rolled a ball of wool while sitting and yakking. They're having a finishing class next Tuesday. I'll like to go, but I'll be at work. The old LYS used to have all their classes on the weekend.
> Tim Horton's has a special this weekend for Mother's Day.


OH ME TOO!!!!!!!!xxxxxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> I found it.
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/ammonite-shawl
> That looks lovely.
> What wool are you using. The fossilized ammonites that we have here are brightly coloured.


Both very beautiful!!!


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Happy birthday to your DM. I hope "Puerta Vallarta" is a restaurant and not a trip to Mexico.


I have been to both!!! xxx


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Bikes finished..


It looks great! Well done! :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Good morning from a warm and sunny London! Had a lovely day out with Jill yesterday, we went across to North London to visit a lady we met on the river cruise holiday last year, she's a lot of fun! She lives in an assisted living complex and has just had her apartment refurbished, it looked lovely but it's so tiny, I think I would get claustrophobic but I suppose it's less to have to look after! She made us a lovely lunch too, which was a nice treat!
> 
> I'm off to Bruges, in Belgium, on a coach with Jill tomorrow, so I need to go and buy some Euros at the post office. Catch you all later, lots of love!! xxxxx


Have a fun trip to Bruges! That sounds exciting. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> The elk are a friendly lot.
> We had a Holstein cow try to knock over our tent one time when we raised our tent on the wrong side of a fence. It was late and dark when we put up the tent, that's my excuse.


Well, that would be a rude awakening! xxxooo


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> Well, that would be a rude awakening! xxxooo


...and not a little scary!!! :sm06: :sm23: xxx


----------



## London Girl

I have just shortened the net curtain in our bathroom, the window is actually inside the shower enclosure. The piece of wood that the curtain hook was attached to came away from the wall and knocked a candle in a glass jar off the windowsill into the shower, the noise was deafening!! Fortunately, although the glass jar shattered everywhere, the shower tray is not damaged, phew, my heart was in my mouth for a few moments!! Now I have to make sure there is no glass left in the shower and then nail that pesky piece of wood back!! :sm06: :sm16: :sm22: xxx


----------



## jinx

https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/ammonites--seafoam-shawl-pdf-version
Yes, remember your lifelines.
If your shopping it must be Friday. Hope you get to enjoy a meal out today.



Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a cloudy, cold, windy Wales. Still no phone. Off shopping later then back to knitting, have started the shawl I bought at Wonderwool, it's called ammonites and sea foam. Must remember lifelines. See y'all later. xx


----------



## jinx

Try to relax and not let the noise bother you. Think of how wonderful it will be when it is finished.


grandma susan said:


> Morning girls, Ive had another early morning. The men are here and theyve assured me the heating now works and it wasnt working due to the fact there was a wire not connected properly. Theres a hell of a drilling noise going on now. I hope today is their last day. Im starting to be frazzled. haha. Im going to the shops to look for a fire this weekend. (I hope). Have a great day.


----------



## jinx

That looks fantastic. Where are you displaying it?


PurpleFi said:


> Bikes finished..


----------



## jinx

Tomorrow sounds like an exciting and fun day. Knowing you and Jill will will enjoy your outing.


London Girl said:


> Good morning from a warm and sunny London! Had a lovely day out with Jill yesterday, we went across to North London to visit a lady we met on the river cruise holiday last year, she's a lot of fun! She lives in an assisted living complex and has just had her apartment refurbished, it looked lovely but it's so tiny, I think I would get claustrophobic but I suppose it's less to have to look after! She made us a lovely lunch too, which was a nice treat!
> 
> I'm off to Bruges, in Belgium, on a coach with Jill tomorrow, so I need to go and buy some Euros at the post office. Catch you all later, lots of love!! xxxxx


----------



## jinx

SaxonLady said:


> I wish you could see fresh falling snow. That really is magic.[/quote
> I was wishing the same thing. After all these years the first snowfall of the season is breathtaking. The 20th storm of the season is not so magical. :sm02:


----------



## jinx

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:15 am EST and 6'C (43'F). It's clear but cool today.
> Knit Night last night. I sat beside a lady who had made 4 pairs of socks this week. She said she didn't want to knit so she rolled a ball of wool while sitting and yakking. They're having a finishing class next Tuesday. I'll like to go, but I'll be at work. The old LYS used to have all their classes on the weekend.
> Tim Horton's has a special this weekend for Mother's Day.


Morning. Four pair of socks is more than I have made in a lifetime. I made one pair and did not enjoy it. So many people love knitting socks that I had to give making socks a second change. Nope, don't enjoy it. Then again I do make bedsocks with WW yarn and enjoy that. So I suppose I really have made many pair of socks. Oh, I also make baby socks with DK yarn as they stay on. So I really have made many pair.


----------



## jinx

nitz8catz said:


> On your pc, try Windows accessories, Ease of Use, Voice recognition. (or similar) It should let you talk to the computer. I used it many years ago. Got a few looks talking to my computer at work.
> Stay away from the nasty posts!!! That will definitely change your attitude.


Thanks. I love the idea of voice recognition. I use it all the time on my phone. However, there are so many mistakes that it takes more time than hunt and peck. I am cheating and using my finger to type this a.m. Amazing that moving your fingers can be felt in your shoulder. The finger bone is connected to the shoulder bone. :sm02: 
Amazing how nasty those posters are. What a sad life to have such rage at other people they do not even know. Yes, I will not be reading any more of that trash.


----------



## Islander

PurpleFi said:


> Bikes finished..


That is a work of art and should be displayed prominently! ???? ???????? :sm24: Well done sister! xoxoxo


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> Good morning from a warm and sunny London! Had a lovely day out with Jill yesterday, we went across to North London to visit a lady we met on the river cruise holiday last year, she's a lot of fun! She lives in an assisted living complex and has just had her apartment refurbished, it looked lovely but it's so tiny, I think I would get claustrophobic but I suppose it's less to have to look after! She made us a lovely lunch too, which was a nice treat!
> 
> I'm off to Bruges, in Belgium, on a coach with Jill tomorrow, so I need to go and buy some Euros at the post office. Catch you all later, lots of love!! xxxxx


I seem to remember Bruges, have you been there before? It is a beautiful place! Have fun! xoxoxo


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:15 am EST and 6'C (43'F). It's clear but cool today.
> Knit Night last night. I sat beside a lady who had made 4 pairs of socks this week. She said she didn't want to knit so she rolled a ball of wool while sitting and yakking. They're having a finishing class next Tuesday. I'll like to go, but I'll be at work. The old LYS used to have all their classes on the weekend.
> Tim Horton's has a special this weekend for Mother's Day.


Creative Tim-bits huh! Hope you get your wish! xxx


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> DD has onions in the pots outside. I put new soil in my lettuce planter and a squirrel decided it was a good place to put a sunflower seed. I'll have to pull that once it decides to grow.
> Have a "take it easy" day until your back feels better.


Ditto from me Josephine... have an easy day. I put in Sunflowers that are only 3 feet tall this year Mav.


----------



## Islander

grandma susan said:


> PEACE AT LAST....theyve gone until I get a fire and surround. Theyve been great. I feel scruffy hahaha. Ther boilers working. It was a wire not connected properly.


Something simple... now you get to enjoy. xoxo


----------



## Islander

SaxonLady said:


> I hate when my days are so busy I cannot get on here. I have finally caught up again. Just in time as I have to go out again shortly. This week is the Sussex International Piano Competition. Today is the Semi-Finals, and I shall be looking after the competitors again. I'm enjoying it though.


That would be wonderful to attend! xoxo


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> I have just shortened the net curtain in our bathroom, the window is actually inside the shower enclosure. The piece of wood that the curtain hook was attached to came away from the wall and knocked a candle in a glass jar off the windowsill into the shower, the noise was deafening!! Fortunately, although the glass jar shattered everywhere, the shower tray is not damaged, phew, my heart was in my mouth for a few moments!! Now I have to make sure there is no glass left in the shower and then nail that pesky piece of wood back!! :sm06: :sm16: :sm22: xxx


Ouch!!!


----------



## Islander

jinx said:


> Morning. Four pair of socks is more than I have made in a lifetime. I made one pair and did not enjoy it. So many people love knitting socks that I had to give making socks a second change. Nope, don't enjoy it. Then again I do make bedsocks with WW yarn and enjoy that. So I suppose I really have made many pair of socks. Oh, I also make baby socks with DK yarn as they stay on. So I really have made many pair.


My mum is literally a sock machine she pumps them out a pair in a day and a half! I'm going to have to get her off socks and onto something else! xxxx


----------



## Islander

jinx said:


> Thanks. I love the idea of voice recognition. I use it all the time on my phone. However, there are so many mistakes that it takes more time than hunt and peck. I am cheating and using my finger to type this a.m. Amazing that moving your fingers can be felt in your shoulder. The finger bone is connected to the shoulder bone. :sm02:
> Amazing how nasty those posters are. What a sad life to have such rage at other people they do not even know. Yes, I will not be reading any more of that trash.


I use "Siri" she's very polite and friendly and finds me what I need to know!


----------



## Islander

jinx said:


> Thanks. I love the idea of voice recognition. I use it all the time on my phone. However, there are so many mistakes that it takes more time than hunt and peck. I am cheating and using my finger to type this a.m. Amazing that moving your fingers can be felt in your shoulder. The finger bone is connected to the shoulder bone. :sm02:
> Amazing how nasty those posters are. What a sad life to have such rage at other people they do not even know. Yes, I will not be reading any more of that trash.


Absolutely trash... Some live for it. I always think about that time being put to something helpful and productive. That's why I appreciate our thread so much. xoxox


----------



## Barn-dweller

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls, Ive had another early morning. The men are here and theyve assured me the heating now works and it wasnt working due to the fact there was a wire not connected properly. Theres a hell of a drilling noise going on now. I hope today is their last day. Im starting to be frazzled. haha. Im going to the shops to look for a fire this weekend. (I hope). Have a great day.


Glad you'll soon be de-frazzled, enjoy your warmth, we've got the heat on today. xx


----------



## Islander

I'm up early, the cats have been harassing me since 5:30 a.m. and I'm about to give in.
Weather is going to be fantastic.. sunny days coming... the garden is going into full bloom!
Sending you all hugs for a great Friday. ????​


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Bikes finished..


Wow, much too good to be left outside, hope it's not raining. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> I found it.
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/ammonite-shawl
> That looks lovely.
> What wool are you using. The fossilized ammonites that we have here are brightly coloured.


Yes, that's it, I'm using a similar colour. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/ammonites--seafoam-shawl-pdf-version
> Yes, remember your lifelines.
> If your shopping it must be Friday. Hope you get to enjoy a meal out today.


Well it was just a meal in the supermarket but at least I didn't have to cook it. xx


----------



## Miss Pam

London3 Girl said:


> I have just shortened the net curtain in our bathroom, the window is actually inside the shower enclosure. The piece of wood that the curtain hook was attached to came away from the wall and knocked a candle in a glass jar off the windowsill into the shower, the noise was deafening!! Fortunately, although the glass jar shattered everywhere, the shower tray is not damaged, phew, my heart was in my mouth for a few moments!! Now I have to make sure there is no glass left in the shower and then nail that pesky piece of wood back!! :sm06: :sm16: :sm22: xxx


That would be scary! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Islander said:


> I'm up early, the cats have been harassing me since 5:30 a.m. and I'm about to give in.
> Weather is going to be fantastic.. sunny days coming... the garden is going into full bloom!
> Sending you all hugs for a great Friday. ????


So looking forward to a nice dry stretch! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Well it was just a meal in the supermarket but at least I didn't have to cook it. xx


And you got out of the house for awhile. xxxooo


----------



## jinx

Exactly. Imagine the time it takes to create 100 new topics. I do not think I have even posted 100 replies, more or less start 100 topics in a week.
Connections is wonderful for all the support and loving thoughts that are shared.


Islander said:


> Absolutely trash... Some live for it. I always think about that time being put to something helpful and productive. That's why I appreciate our thread so much. xoxox


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Tomorrow sounds like an exciting and fun day. Knowing you and Jill will will enjoy your outing.


I'll try and remember to take some photos!!


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Morning. Four pair of socks is more than I have made in a lifetime. I made one pair and did not enjoy it. So many people love knitting socks that I had to give making socks a second change. Nope, don't enjoy it. Then again I do make bedsocks with WW yarn and enjoy that. So I suppose I really have made many pair of socks. Oh, I also make baby socks with DK yarn as they stay on. So I really have made many pair.


I like the sound of the bed socks, whats WW yarn? xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Miss Pam said:


> And you got out of the house for awhile. xxxooo


Yes, not sure shopping counts. Just before we went out our internet stopped as well but on the way down the lane we came nose to nose to the phone engineer in his van. They had found a fault on the corner. The timber lorries had cut the corner and squashed one of their boxes so that had to be replaced. Then came to us, tested the phone and there was still a problem, according to their clever machine 180 metres from the house. They duly fixed that and we are now all fixed up and connected to the world again. Now to get some knitting done. xx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> I seem to remember Bruges, have you been there before? It is a beautiful place! Have fun! xoxoxo


We were supposed to go there just before Christmas but Jill had a terrible cold so we cancelled. They did another one a couple of weeks later, which we booked but then they cancelled it due to lack of takers!! Third time lucky?!!! xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> I'll try and remember to take some photos!!


Have a lovely day. xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> My mum is literally a sock machine she pumps them out a pair in a day and a half! I'm going to have to get her off socks and onto something else! xxxx


Ok, but if she's happy........?!! What does she do with all the socks? xxx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> I'm up early, the cats have been harassing me since 5:30 a.m. and I'm about to give in.
> Weather is going to be fantastic.. sunny days coming... the garden is going into full bloom!
> Sending you all hugs for a great Friday. ????


That's looking very good, time for a tan?!! xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Yes, not sure shopping counts. Just before we went out our internet stopped as well but on the way down the lane we came nose to nose to the phone engineer in his van. They had found a fault on the corner. The timber lorries had cut the corner and squashed one of their boxes so that had to be replaced. Then came to us, tested the phone and there was still a problem, according to their clever machine 180 metres from the house. They duly fixed that and we are now all fixed up and connected to the world again. Now to get some knitting done. xx


It doesn't count for a lot, but you got a change of scenery for a bit. Glad you're all fixed up now! xxxooo


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Yes, not sure shopping counts. Just before we went out our internet stopped as well but on the way down the lane we came nose to nose to the phone engineer in his van. They had found a fault on the corner. The timber lorries had cut the corner and squashed one of their boxes so that had to be replaced. Then came to us, tested the phone and there was still a problem, according to their clever machine 180 metres from the house. They duly fixed that and we are now all fixed up and connected to the world again. Now to get some knitting done. xx


Yay, back in touch with the world!! xxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Have a lovely day. xxxx


Thanks Jacky!! xxxx


----------



## jinx

Yes, photos would be wonderful. The photos online and in text books are nothing compared to photos taken by a friend.


London Girl said:


> I'll try and remember to take some photos!!


----------



## jinx

London Girl said:


> I like the sound of the bed socks, whats WW yarn? xx[/quot
> Mr. Google says worsted weight yarn is
> UK+ Aran U.S.= Worsted Australia=10 ply
> I think of aran as a heavy worsted weight. We are started to use 10 ply instead of saying WW.


----------



## jinx

Great. Do you get a deduction in your bill as you did not have service for several days?


Barn-dweller said:


> Yes, not sure shopping counts. Just before we went out our internet stopped as well but on the way down the lane we came nose to nose to the phone engineer in his van. They had found a fault on the corner. The timber lorries had cut the corner and squashed one of their boxes so that had to be replaced. Then came to us, tested the phone and there was still a problem, according to their clever machine 180 metres from the house. They duly fixed that and we are now all fixed up and connected to the world again. Now to get some knitting done. xx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like the sound of the bed socks, whats WW yarn? xx[/quot
> Mr. Google says worsted weight yarn is
> UK+ Aran U.S.= Worsted Australia=10 ply
> I think of aran as a heavy worsted weight. We are started to use 10 ply instead of saying WW.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, ok, thank you, I thought it might be worsted something!!
Click to expand...


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> Ok, but if she's happy........?!! What does she do with all the socks? xxx


A few hundred pairs are my legacy... a believe me I will appreciate every pair. xxxx


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> Yes, not sure shopping counts. Just before we went out our internet stopped as well but on the way down the lane we came nose to nose to the phone engineer in his van. They had found a fault on the corner. The timber lorries had cut the corner and squashed one of their boxes so that had to be replaced. Then came to us, tested the phone and there was still a problem, according to their clever machine 180 metres from the house. They duly fixed that and we are now all fixed up and connected to the world again. Now to get some knitting done. xx


Since I had them move the truck check spot I must say it's rather pleasant around here. I imagine you must keep an eye on what's coming around the corner! xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Great. Do you get a deduction in your bill as you did not have service for several days?


 :sm23: :sm23: No chance. xx


----------



## binkbrice

nitz8catz said:


> Happy birthday to your DM. I hope "Puerta Vallarta" is a restaurant and not a trip to Mexico.


Yes it's a Mexican restaurant we took June and Josephine there when they were here!


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> Since I had them move the truck check spot I must say it's rather pleasant around here. I imagine you must keep an eye on what's coming around the corner! xxxx


Yeh you never know what you are going to meet, could be anything on four wheels or four legs. xx


----------



## binkbrice

Well it is another hot day today and I am off now to get Michael he only has 2 more days of school then he will be a kindergartner ????


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> A few hundred pairs are my legacy... a believe me I will appreciate every pair. xxxx


I'm sure you will!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

binkbrice said:


> Yes it's a Mexican restaurant we took June and Josephine there when they were here!


......and where I visited in Mexico on my cruise!!!


----------



## London Girl

binkbrice said:


> Well it is another hot day today and I am off now to get Michael he only has 2 more days of school then he will be a kindergartner ????


Oh wow, how that time has flown!! I take it you have no more problems with the rest of his family now? xxxx


----------



## binkbrice

London Girl said:


> Oh wow, how that time has flown!! I take it you have no more problems with the rest of his family now? xxxx


They are not around much, and it's been over 2years now!


----------



## lifeline

It's a bit late in the day for me to be on the internet but I just finished this using the alpaca wool I got at the alpaca farm. It was my gift to DH. He chose the pattern off Ravelry. It was very slow going as it was a knit 1 purl 1 rib all the way ( that's the last time I let DH choose his own pattern :sm09: )


----------



## Barn-dweller

lifeline said:


> It's a bit late in the day for me to be on the internet but I just finished this using the alpaca wool I got at the alpaca farm. It was my gift to DH. He chose the pattern off Ravelry. It was very slow going as it was a knit 1 purl 1 rib all the way ( that's the last time I let DH choose his own pattern :sm09: )


That's great and I bet it's lovely and warm. xx :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## jinx

Looks good. Was worth the effort.


lifeline said:


> It's a bit late in the day for me to be on the internet but I just finished this using the alpaca wool I got at the alpaca farm. It was my gift to DH. He chose the pattern off Ravelry. It was very slow going as it was a knit 1 purl 1 rib all the way ( that's the last time I let DH choose his own pattern :sm09: )


----------



## Miss Pam

lifeline said:


> It's a bit late in the day for me to be on the internet but I just finished this using the alpaca wool I got at the alpaca farm. It was my gift to DH. He chose the pattern off Ravelry. It was very slow going as it was a knit 1 purl 1 rib all the way ( that's the last time I let DH choose his own pattern :sm09: )


It turned out great! :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## binkbrice

lifeline said:


> It's a bit late in the day for me to be on the internet but I just finished this using the alpaca wool I got at the alpaca farm. It was my gift to DH. He chose the pattern off Ravelry. It was very slow going as it was a knit 1 purl 1 rib all the way ( that's the last time I let DH choose his own pattern :sm09: )


Oh that ribbing is a killer I had to do it on the hem of this sweater and I counted it was almost 2000 times I moved my finger back and forth it was so sore! The hat is very nice!


----------



## Xiang

binkbrice said:


> Today was mine and Linkyâs dmâs Birthday we went to dinner at Puerta Vallarta and man was it a hot day at 89F but it wasnât muggy so it wasnât to bad!


It was quite warm here also, I think it got to about 76`F, and I was contemplating changing to shorts, but I resisted. It was a lot cooler today, I think the highest it got was about 65`F.


----------



## Barn-dweller

Xiang said:


> It was quite warm here also, I think it got to about 76`F, and I was contemplating changing to shorts, but I resisted. It was a lot cooler today, I think the highest it got was about 65`F.


Lovely photo, where is it? We have been really cold and wet here today and have had the heat on all day. xx


----------



## Miss Pam

Xiang said:


> It was quite warm here also, I think it got to about 76`F, and I was contemplating changing to shorts, but I resisted. It was a lot cooler today, I think the highest it got was about 65`F.


Looks like Bryce Canyon?


----------



## binkbrice

Xiang said:


> It was quite warm here also, I think it got to about 76`F, and I was contemplating changing to shorts, but I resisted. It was a lot cooler today, I think the highest it got was about 65`F.


That looks lovely but I would never stand there my balance lately has not been the greatest my luck I would fall right over!!


----------



## jinx

You captured the beauty of the area.


Xiang said:


> It was quite warm here also, I think it got to about 76`F, and I was contemplating changing to shorts, but I resisted. It was a lot cooler today, I think the highest it got was about 65`F.


----------



## PurpleFi

lifeline said:


> It's a bit late in the day for me to be on the internet but I just finished this using the alpaca wool I got at the alpaca farm. It was my gift to DH. He chose the pattern off Ravelry. It was very slow going as it was a knit 1 purl 1 rib all the way ( that's the last time I let DH choose his own pattern :sm09: )


That's great. Should keep his head nice and warm xxx


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Well it won't be my fault, I will be led astray. xx :sm23: :sm23:
> 
> PS. Hopefully.


It is much easier, if one follows willingly!????????


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> Morning from my little corner of the warm world. I am happy I can now move my fingers without pain. Swelling and bruising is going down. I will still keep my appointment with the doctor in hopes he can tell me what caused the problem in the first place.
> Granddaughter worked up my tiny flower bed and planted some annuals as a Mother's Day present for me. I had a list of small little chores for her and she quickly did everything on the list and then had to run again. Her ex-husband will be here tonight to do his list of chores for us. I also have a list for my daughter. What would I do without my lists and people to do the chores on the list.


Being able to make a sensible list, is a good skill to have; I tried to use lists years ago, but I get stuck on what to put on any list!!????????


----------



## Xiang

LondonChris said:


> I can feel your excitement, Judi. So pleased you finally touched the cold stuff!☃☃☃☃☃☃☃☃☃☃☃☃☃☃☃☃☃


Thanks xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

LondonChris said:


> Morning all, I'm off to Whitstable soon, yeh. I've got some knitting with me.
> Judi I have been really in awe & envy about your trip. I hope you continue to have a good time. Don't overdo things, take it easy & enjoy everything's no. Memories you will have!
> Susan hope the cupboard is ok! Yes women , we do worry. I had similar when we had our kitchen installed I had a told you episode. I said the oven had been stalled too high. Everyone laughed at me until the gap appeared at the bottom! This kitchen is only suitable for tall people. Jackie don't buy my house!!!!!!
> Everyone have a good day. Hugs to you all.


Thanks Chris, I am so glad that we did this trip, it is the biggest trip I have ever been on, but DH was here in 1987; and he really enjoyed it, and wanted to show me the places he saw, back then! ????


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a sunny Wales, going through boxes this morning looking for things I didn't think I'd need before the move and now need them. Glad you're having a great time Judi and Chris give Whitstable my love. Yes I am having problems finding my size kitchens, the 'in' thing at the moment seems to be the wall-mounted ovens and grills, I would need a stepladder everytime I used the oven. Everyone have a great day, off to change beds now. Oh yes our phones might be back on by midnight Friday, I don't think they realise how isolated and cut off we are without it. xx


That is a long time, especially as isolated as you are. I hope they can get it back on sooner than that! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:46 am EST and 15'C (59'F). It's raining and has been last night. I slept through my alarm. My allergies have been acting up. I saw a video of a tractor running into a tree and it released a cloud of pollen, I believe it,
> I was crocheted the Lost in Time shawl last night and must have been holding the hook wrong. I have a numb tip of one of my fingers. I was hoping that it would be normal by this morning but it's still numb. I must have pinched something.


Massaging the numb place, might bring the feeling back! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Were you in Salt Lake City?


Yes, we stayed overnight in the Crystal Inn Hotel & Suites, and our room was upgraded from a standard room, to a King room; which gave us the King sized bed. It was agreat room, and the staff were quite friendly. We were a couple of blocks from the Temple Square.


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Do you have allergies to pollen? My eyes are blurry and bugging me due to the massive amounts of pollen this time of year.


I have only ever had problems with Acacia (wattle), and a couple of flowers, but what I am feeling with my eyes, is not like an allergy reaction.????????


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> I'm bad at trip planning too. I don't leave enough time for anything. I've spent more than one trip rushing to get somewhere.
> The next trip that I take, I'll plan for activities every other day, and sitting and knitting in between.


That is an excellent idea, I really wish I had my knitting now, but I am so tired that I don't think I would be able to knit it properly.????


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> :sm09: :sm09: It would be closer!!


Would have been much cheaper also, but I wouldn't have seen all of the amazing places I have seen here! ????????


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Which states are you heading into next?


We have been in Utah for 2 days, tomorrow we head into Arizona for one night, back into Colorado, into New Mexico, then back to Colorado before flying out towards home, on the 18th.


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> I know there is snow in some mountains of Australia. You'll just have to plan on a snowbunny vacation.


Yep, already thinking about that! DH doesn't know yet though! ????????


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> It's amazing how the body can adjust.


I'm hoping that the sealevel O2 will make me feel quite energetic, for a day or 2, once we get home! ????????????


----------



## Xiang

Miss Pam said:


> The Tabernacle is a beautiful structure. xxxooo


The real one wouldn't fit in my camera view! ????


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> I feel bad you did not get to experience a snow fall. It is a different snow than what you have seen. That just means you have to come back to the states in the winter to see the real beauty and wonder of snow. Also have to come to the northern states where most of us live.


That might happen, but don't know when - need to begin saving again! ????????


----------



## Xiang

RookieRetiree said:


> Little boys, too!!


Yes, I have come to accept, that now that I have met some little boys who are being raised well!!????????


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> I have never been near a Bison, just like you with snow! Wonderful photo Judi. xoxo


It will happen one day; and you won't have so far to travel!????????


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> Be careful though. xoxox


Always careful, I never do anything dangerous!????????????????


----------



## Xiang

My phone is about to shut off, as it needs to be plugged in, so might be back on later, if I am awake! Night night xoxoxo


----------



## Islander

I have columbines out now. :sm02:


----------



## Islander

Xiang said:


> It was quite warm here also, I think it got to about 76`F, and I was contemplating changing to shorts, but I resisted. It was a lot cooler today, I think the highest it got was about 65`F.


This photo is magical!


----------



## lifeline

Xiang said:


> It was quite warm here also, I think it got to about 76`F, and I was contemplating changing to shorts, but I resisted. It was a lot cooler today, I think the highest it got was about 65`F.


An amazing view. I'm enjoying reading about your experiences


----------



## lifeline

binkbrice said:


> Oh that ribbing is a killer I had to do it on the hem of this sweater and I counted it was almost 2000 times I moved my finger back and forth it was so sore! The hat is very nice!


Thank you everyone for your lovely compliments on the hat. DH is very pleased with it and it will definitely be warm with the extra length to cover his ears as he needs (but not just now)


----------



## London Girl

lifeline said:


> It's a bit late in the day for me to be on the internet but I just finished this using the alpaca wool I got at the alpaca farm. It was my gift to DH. He chose the pattern off Ravelry. It was very slow going as it was a knit 1 purl 1 rib all the way ( that's the last time I let DH choose his own pattern :sm09: )


Very nice, that'll keep his ears warm!! Xxxx


----------



## lifeline

London Girl said:


> Very nice, that'll keep his ears warm!! Xxxx


Have a great day. 
And yes it will


----------



## London Girl

Good morning all from Dover Harbour!! Very early start this morning and we are now waiting to board the ferry to Calais on our way to Bruges!! Catch you later! Xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a sunny Wales, been ill all night so not feeling my best this morning, will just sit quietly and see how the day goes. DH actually got his own breakfast this morning and the way I am feeling will be getting his own dinner. See you later when I hope I feel better. xx


----------



## Miri

They are stunning! Nature is so beautiful.


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a sunny Wales, been ill all night so not feeling my best this morning, will just sit quietly and see how the day goes. DH actually got his own breakfast this morning and the way I am feeling will be getting his own dinner. See you later when I hope I feel better. xx


Hi Jacky, sorry you are not too good. Hope you feel better soon. love and hugs xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a grey and cool Surrey. I have to make 2 birthday cakes today as DSILs birthday is on Monday and LM1 on Tuesday. Today LM is having a pool party at the local leisure centre and then we are all going to DDs house for a family lunch tomorrow.

Had a great time at the craft cafe yesterday, took some needle felting to do which made a nice change. Then did some more knitting for the yarn bombing in the evening. The lovely yarn bowl is proving a great source of entertainment for Bentley who is trying to figure how to get the yarn out!

Judi love the photos of your trip and June safe travels and have fun in Bruges.

Hope everyone is having a good week end.


----------



## linkan

PurpleFi said:


> Bikes finished..


Beautiful!????????


----------



## jinx

Sorry you are not feeling well. Hope taking it easy today will help you feel better soon.


Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a sunny Wales, been ill all night so not feeling my best this morning, will just sit quietly and see how the day goes. DH actually got his own breakfast this morning and the way I am feeling will be getting his own dinner. See you later when I hope I feel better. xx


----------



## jinx

Sounds like a wonderful weekend. 
What are you bombing now?


PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey and cool Surrey. I have to make 2 birthday cakes today as DSILs birthday is on Monday and LM1 on Tuesday. Today LM is having a pool party at the local leisure centre and then we are all going to DDs house for a family lunch tomorrow.
> 
> Had a great time at the craft cafe yesterday, took some needle felting to do which made a nice change. Then did some more knitting for the yarn bombing in the evening. The lovely yarn bowl is proving a great source of entertainment for Bentley who is trying to figure how to get the yarn out!
> 
> Judi love the photos of your trip and June safe travels and have fun in Bruges.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a good week end.


----------



## jinx

Mr. Google says it will be hours of travel to get to Bruges. Good thing you got an early start on this adventure.


London Girl said:


> Good morning all from Dover Harbour!! Very early start this morning and we are now waiting to board the ferry to Calais on our way to Bruges!! Catch you later! Xxxx


----------



## Madelyn

Very nicely done! Such a nice color.


----------



## jinx

Xiang said:


> I'm hoping that the sealevel O2 will make me feel quite energetic, for a day or 2, once we get home! ????????????


High altitude can cause many adverse effects on the body. I had never realized it affected ones eyes until you mentioned it. Mr. Google says problems with ones eye can be a side effect of high altitudes and clear up when one comes down from their high. 
I am enjoying your travels. Makes me appreciate the things I take for granted.
Mr. Wonderful traveled to Australia and the things he appreciated were things you probable take for granted. The many pictures of trees filled with bats I did not find very magical. :sm02:


----------



## Miss Pam

Islander said:


> I have columbines out now. :sm02:


So pretty! We've got ours blooming, too. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from Dover Harbour!! Very early start this morning and we are now waiting to board the ferry to Calais on our way to Bruges!! Catch you later! Xxxx


Have a wonderful outing today! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a sunny Wales, been ill all night so not feeling my best this morning, will just sit quietly and see how the day goes. DH actually got his own breakfast this morning and the way I am feeling will be getting his own dinner. See you later when I hope I feel better. xx


I'm sorry. Sending you many warm and healing hugs! I hope you're feeling better soon. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey and cool Surrey. I have to make 2 birthday cakes today as DSILs birthday is on Monday and LM1 on Tuesday. Today LM is having a pool party at the local leisure centre and then we are all going to DDs house for a family lunch tomorrow.
> 
> Had a great time at the craft cafe yesterday, took some needle felting to do which made a nice change. Then did some more knitting for the yarn bombing in the evening. The lovely yarn bowl is proving a great source of entertainment for Bentley who is trying to figure how to get the yarn out!
> 
> Judi love the photos of your trip and June safe travels and have fun in Bruges.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a good week end.


Sounds like a busy but fun weekend for you. xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> Sounds like a wonderful weekend.
> What are you making now
> 
> Knitting strips to tie round trees and more flowers, bugs and beasties xx


----------



## KateWood

It's a handsome hat


----------



## PurpleFi

Islander said:


> I have columbines out now. :sm02:


Beautiful. Here's a shot of our peires (?spelling) and rhododendrons


----------



## Janpeonys

I just bought a red one this week, along with massive n cream, and a purple one. I have others in the garden. Beautiful.


----------



## Islander

Miss Pam said:


> So pretty! We've got ours blooming, too. xxxooo


The Lily of the Valley is coming next, I love May! xxx


----------



## Islander

Janpeonys said:


> I just bought a red one this week, along with massive n cream, and a purple one. I have others in the garden. Beautiful.


They are nice Janpeonys. Are you a peony fan? If so, me too!


----------



## PurpleFi

Islander said:


> The Lily of the Valley is coming next, I love May! xxx


Hi Trish. Mine are just coming out. Brouvht the plsnts back from France a few years ago How are you today xxx


----------



## Islander

PurpleFi said:


> Beautiful. Here's a shot of our peires (?spelling) and rhododendrons


What beautiful Pieris, I can see the flowers on the top. Our Rhodo's won't be open for another month, I guess they can all be different for blooming times? Thinking of you Josephine. xoxox


----------



## Islander

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Trish. Mine are just coming out. Brouvht the plsnts back from France a few years ago How are you today xxx


Just up... Angela is bringing coffee, I'm being spoiled today! We are starting a week of hot weather, hope to get my tomatoes out, have you put any in?


----------



## Islander

KateWood said:


> It's a handsome hat


That is a beautiful fitting hat Rebecca, it suits the Alpaca. xxxx


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from Dover Harbour!! Very early start this morning and we are now waiting to board the ferry to Calais on our way to Bruges!! Catch you later! Xxxx


Wasn't there a chocolate shop you were going to visit? xxx :sm02:


----------



## PurpleFi

Islander said:


> What beautiful Pieris, I can see the flowers on the top. Our Rhodo's won't be open for another month, I guess they can all be different for blooming times? Thinking of you Josephine. xoxox


Xx


----------



## Islander

jinx said:


> High altitude can cause many adverse effects on the body. I had never realized it affected ones eyes until you mentioned it. Mr. Google says problems with ones eye can be a side effect of high altitudes and clear up when one comes down from their high.
> I am enjoying your travels. Makes me appreciate the things I take for granted.
> Mr. Wonderful traveled to Australia and the things he appreciated were things you probable take for granted. The many pictures of trees filled with bats I did not find very magical. :sm02:


Morning jinx! I love the bats here, they keep our mosquitoes down. xoxo


----------



## lifeline

KateWood said:


> It's a handsome hat


Thank you


----------



## lifeline

PurpleFi said:


> Beautiful. Here's a shot of our peires (?spelling) and rhododendrons


Looks lovely.

And by the way, I thought the bike looks great too


----------



## lifeline

Islander said:


> That is a beautiful fitting hat Rebecca, it suits the Alpaca. xxxx


Thank you. It's a nice fit for DH, he's got a large head so it really lots and lots of rows.

Your flowers look beautiful


----------



## lifeline

I think I have come out in sympathy with Jacky. I woke with a migraine making me feel sick, but tried to carry on as though it wasn't there in the hope it would just go away. Well it hasn't gone away and ended up being sick. I've spent the rest of the day trying not to be sick again, working so far. Trying to keep hydrated while not fancying anything at all :sm13:


----------



## SaxonLady

Islander said:


> That would be wonderful to attend! xoxo


Our best ever. The talent is incredible. We are now down to the final three, who will play one symphony each with our orchestra, in our wonderfully acoustic Hall. They have chosen works by Chopin, Tchaikovsky and Beethoven. That will make one absolutely amazing concert. They are all from the far east, although the 24 contestants who got to the quarterfinals were from all over the world. I hope that Yi-Yan Chen wins. He played his own small composition yesterday, called In Memoriam, Japan 11th March (2011). I have never heard anything like it. It was very atmospheric, and rather different as he used the strings themselves occasionally to change the tone. The guy's a genius. 11th March 2011 was, of course, Japan's huge earthquake and tsunami.


----------



## SaxonLady

lifeline said:


> It's a bit late in the day for me to be on the internet but I just finished this using the alpaca wool I got at the alpaca farm. It was my gift to DH. He chose the pattern off Ravelry. It was very slow going as it was a knit 1 purl 1 rib all the way ( that's the last time I let DH choose his own pattern :sm09: )


My, that looks cosy. I bet he loves it.


----------



## SaxonLady

Xiang said:


> It was quite warm here also, I think it got to about 76`F, and I was contemplating changing to shorts, but I resisted. It was a lot cooler today, I think the highest it got was about 65`F.


what a picture! What a view!


----------



## Barn-dweller

lifeline said:


> I think I have come out in sympathy with Jacky. I woke with a migraine making me feel sick, but tried to carry on as though it wasn't there in the hope it would just go away. Well it hasn't gone away and ended up being sick. I've spent the rest of the day trying not to be sick again, working so far. Trying to keep hydrated while not fancying anything at all :sm13:


I've not eaten much today either. Not been ill any more but I must be empty now anyway. Also got a headache where I bumped it on the door when I flaked out. xx


----------



## SaxonLady

I thought I was going to have a catch up day at home today, but I had to attend a memorial in our local park, made two years ago to remember the Battle of Richebourg in 1916. In the early 1920s Worthing paid to renovate the little village of Richebourg, and some of us have been trying for years to cement the long-standing relationship. The Mayor of Richebourg came over today with two lots of school children, and our Roman Catholic school met up with them at the memorial; then we went onto the pier where they had commissioned a glass panel. Then we all went into the Denton Lounge for cream tea. It was actually lunch time, but the cream tea was wonderful, and it was fun introducing the French children to scones, and explaining the importance of getting the jam and cream in the right sequence! They were tickled pink. Then we all walked up to the Town Hall where our Mayor gave Richebourg's Mayor the Freedom of Worthing, and he in turn made our Mayor and our new High Sheriff (who lives in Worthing) citizenship of Richebourg. They want to kidnap our High Sheriff as they have no such thing there and want their own sheriff! It was all huge fun.

Looking forward to the playing tomorrow.


----------



## jinx

Hoping that migraine does not stick around long. I know how awful they can be.


lifeline said:


> I think I have come out in sympathy with Jacky. I woke with a migraine making me feel sick, but tried to carry on as though it wasn't there in the hope it would just go away. Well it hasn't gone away and ended up being sick. I've spent the rest of the day trying not to be sick again, working so far. Trying to keep hydrated while not fancying anything at all :sm13:


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a sunny Wales, been ill all night so not feeling my best this morning, will just sit quietly and see how the day goes. DH actually got his own breakfast this morning and the way I am feeling will be getting his own dinner. See you later when I hope I feel better. xx


Oh, I hope you feel better tomorrow too, you poor thing! Might be stress release after the disappointment of the last few weeks, big hugs love!! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> High altitude can cause many adverse effects on the body. I had never realized it affected ones eyes until you mentioned it. Mr. Google says problems with ones eye can be a side effect of high altitudes and clear up when one comes down from their high.
> I am enjoying your travels. Makes me appreciate the things I take for granted.
> Mr. Wonderful traveled to Australia and the things he appreciated were things you probable take for granted. The many pictures of trees filled with bats I did not find very magical. :sm02:


I remember those well from the botanical gardens in Sydney! During the day, they just hung there but come twilight, they were flying all over the place!! I think they tried to scare them away with helicopters but they wouldn't go!!


----------



## lifeline

Barn-dweller said:


> I've not eaten much today either. Not been ill any more but I must be empty now anyway. Also got a headache where I bumped it on the door when I flaked out. xx


Oh no, that's not good. When I flaked out on the bathroom floor from the pain in my back I somehow managed to not get any bruising. Wishing you well soon. My migraine is now over my right eye like the one I had in Meriden


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Wasn't there a chocolate shop you were going to visit? xxx :sm02:


There are soooo many chocolate shops there so I bought a small assortment for DH!!


----------



## Islander

lifeline said:


> I think I have come out in sympathy with Jacky. I woke with a migraine making me feel sick, but tried to carry on as though it wasn't there in the hope it would just go away. Well it hasn't gone away and ended up being sick. I've spent the rest of the day trying not to be sick again, working so far. Trying to keep hydrated while not fancying anything at all :sm13:


That's tough, sending hugs. xoxox


----------



## London Girl

lifeline said:


> I think I have come out in sympathy with Jacky. I woke with a migraine making me feel sick, but tried to carry on as though it wasn't there in the hope it would just go away. Well it hasn't gone away and ended up being sick. I've spent the rest of the day trying not to be sick again, working so far. Trying to keep hydrated while not fancying anything at all :sm13:


Oh bless you, hope you are feeling better by the time you read this love! Xxxx


----------



## lifeline

jinx said:


> Hoping that migraine does not stick around long. I know how awful they can be.


I was saying to DH earlier that I'm fortunate in that unlike many migraine sufferers mine tend to only last 1day


----------



## lifeline

Islander said:


> That's tough, sending hugs. xoxox


Thank you, received with appreciation


----------



## Islander

SaxonLady said:


> I thought I was going to have a catch up day at home today, but I had to attend a memorial in our local park, made two years ago to remember the Battle of Richebourg in 1916. In the early 1920s Worthing paid to renovate the little village of Richebourg, and some of us have been trying for years to cement the long-standing relationship. The Mayor of Richebourg came over today with two lots of school children, and our Roman Catholic school met up with them at the memorial; then we went onto the pier where they had commissioned a glass panel. Then we all went into the Denton Lounge for cream tea. It was actually lunch time, but the cream tea was wonderful, and it was fun introducing the French children to scones, and explaining the importance of getting the jam and cream in the right sequence! They were tickled pink. Then we all walked up to the Town Hall where our Mayor gave Richebourg's Mayor the Freedom of Worthing, and he in turn made our Mayor and our new High Sheriff (who lives in Worthing) citizenship of Richebourg. They want to kidnap our High Sheriff as they have no such thing there and want their own sheriff! It was all huge fun.
> 
> Looking forward to the playing tomorrow.


You're extra curricular events are always so interesting and fun Janet. xoxoxo


----------



## lifeline

London Girl said:


> Oh bless you, hope you are feeling better by the time you read this love! Xxxx


Thank you. Are you on your way home now?


----------



## Miss Pam

Islander said:


> The Lily of the Valley is coming next, I love May! xxx


Yep. Mine are blooming now. :sm01: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Islander said:


> What beautiful Pieris, I can see the flowers on the top. Our Rhodo's won't be open for another month, I guess they can all be different for blooming times? Thinking of you Josephine. xoxox


My rhodi has just finished blooming. It was so pretty but didn't last long. And, yes, there are rhodies with different blooming months. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

lifeline said:


> Thank you, received with appreciation


Sending you lots of gentle and healing hugs. I hope you're feeling better. xxxooo


----------



## London Girl

lifeline said:


> Thank you. Are you on your way home now?


Yes, sailed from Dover but sailing back from Dunkirk, on the motorway now, so, tired!! Here's some pictures! More tomorrow! Xx


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Yes, sailed from Dover but sailing back from Dunkirk, on the motorway now, so, tired!! Here's some pictures! More tomorrow! Xx


nice pictures.Typical Bruges. Sorry I got none from today. I hope to collect some from others. I have lost my phone.


----------



## mlab

Lovey pictures! Hope you had a lovely time, even if tired. I am at the seaside in Koksijde, near Veurne, until Tuesday when I drive back. Have a good trip back.


----------



## binkbrice

London Girl said:


> Yes, sailed from Dover but sailing back from Dunkirk, on the motorway now, so, tired!! Here's some pictures! More tomorrow! Xx


Lovely pictures!


----------



## jinx

Oh wow!


London Girl said:


> Yes, sailed from Dover but sailing back from Dunkirk, on the motorway now, so, tired!! Here's some pictures! More tomorrow! Xx


----------



## grandma susan

Evening girls. I've been looking at electric fires and surrounds today. I've got it down to two. I'm going back in the morning to make up my mind. 

I might have to go and take a couple of friends to see iris who goes to s and b. She is 90 next Saturday but she's been taken into hospital. We don't really have any more information than that at the moment. I know she's been failing lately. She tell me she loves me and haven't we been very good friends for a lot of years. Bless her. I hope they can make her better.


----------



## Barn-dweller

grandma susan said:


> Evening girls. I've been looking at electric fires and surrounds today. I've got it down to two. I'm going back in the morning to make up my mind.
> 
> I might have to go and take a couple of friends to see iris who goes to s and b. She is 90 next Saturday but she's been taken into hospital. We don't really have any more information than that at the moment. I know she's been failing lately. She tell me she loves me and haven't we been very good friends for a lot of years. Bless her. I hope they can make her better.


I hope so too, hope you get your fire tomorrow, if the weather with you is anything like it is here you will need it, we've had the heat on all day today. xx


----------



## grandma susan

Barn-dweller said:


> Well it was just a meal in the supermarket but at least I didn't have to cook it. xx


I like morrisons liver and onions with mashed potatoes and peas. We've been out for a car very tonight and it was lovely.


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> I like the sound of the bed socks, whats WW yarn? xx


You can get it at hobbycraft I think


----------



## grandma susan

jinx said:


> Exactly. Imagine the time it takes to create 100 new topics. I do not think I have even posted 100 replies, more or less start 100 topics in a week.
> Connections is wonderful for all the support and loving thoughts that are shared.


Thanks to YOU for being part of us. Xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

grandma susan said:


> I like morrisons liver and onions with mashed potatoes and peas. We've been out for a car very tonight and it was lovely.


Yes I like their liver and onions, had cottage pie yesterday don't know if it was that which made me ill, I wouldn't have thought so though. xx


----------



## grandma susan

It looks really professional Rebecca. I love it.


----------



## jinx

grandma susan said:


> Thanks to YOU for being part of us. Xxx


 :sm12: Thanks to you for having me.


----------



## grandma susan

lifeline said:


> I think I have come out in sympathy with Jacky. I woke with a migraine making me feel sick, but tried to carry on as though it wasn't there in the hope it would just go away. Well it hasn't gone away and ended up being sick. I've spent the rest of the day trying not to be sick again, working so far. Trying to keep hydrated while not fancying anything at all :sm13:


Sorry for you love. But, I remember you saying you would go to the doctors when we were away. Did you go? If you did then you need to go back. If you didn't then WHY NOT.?


----------



## grandma susan

Barn-dweller said:


> I've not eaten much today either. Not been ill any more but I must be empty now anyway. Also got a headache where I bumped it on the door when I flaked out. xx


Should you maybe better go to the doctors as well as Rebecca Jackie?


----------



## Barn-dweller

grandma susan said:


> Sorry for you love. But, I remember you saying you would go to the doctors when we were away. Did you go? If you did then you need to go back. If you didn't then WHY NOT.?


You tell her Susan. xx :sm23:


----------



## Barn-dweller

grandma susan said:


> Should you maybe better go to the doctors as well as Rebecca Jackie?


I suppose I should but it doesn't happen very often and then I forget about it until I find myself on the floor again. It's a bit like going to the dentist isn't it? xx :sm16: :sm16:


----------



## grandma susan

Barn-dweller said:


> I hope so too, hope you get your fire tomorrow, if the weather with you is anything like it is here you will need it, we've had the heat on all day today. xx


I've been shown twice how to use the control for the boiler, and I still haven't got a clue what to do. I shall have to sit down with the instructions and work it out. I know how to get hot water haha I just turn on the tap...I can't be doing with these newfangled things. They were trying to sell me fires with remote control in some shops today. I've got a shelf full of remote controls at home and I don't know what they're for. That was Alberts domain.


----------



## Barn-dweller

grandma susan said:


> I've been shown twice how to use the control for the boiler, and I still haven't got a clue what to do. I shall have to sit down with the instructions and work it out. I know how to get hot water haha I just turn on the tap...I can't be doing with these newfangled things. They were trying to sell me fires with remote control in some shops today. I've got a shelf full of remote controls at home and I don't know what they're for. That was Alberts domain.


I know technology is a pain in the a***. What was wrong with getting up and switching a switch or changing channels? xx


----------



## jinx

grandma susan said:


> I've been shown twice how to use the control for the boiler, and I still haven't got a clue what to do. I shall have to sit down with the instructions and work it out. I know how to get hot water haha I just turn on the tap...I can't be doing with these newfangled things. They were trying to sell me fires with remote control in some shops today. I've got a shelf full of remote controls at home and I don't know what they're for. That was Alberts domain.[/quote
> I realized last week that I had a drawer full of remote controls in the drawer next to my bed. One for overhead light, one for overhead fan, one, for t.v., one for adjusting bed, one for dresser light, one for something I have no idea what. My daughter was trying to help me get comfortable and got very irritated at all the remotes and trying to figure out what one operated what.


----------



## Islander

jinx said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've been shown twice how to use the control for the boiler, and I still haven't got a clue what to do. I shall have to sit down with the instructions and work it out. I know how to get hot water haha I just turn on the tap...I can't be doing with these newfangled things. They were trying to sell me fires with remote control in some shops today. I've got a shelf full of remote controls at home and I don't know what they're for. That was Alberts domain.[/quote
> I realized last week that I had a drawer full of remote controls in the drawer next to my bed. One for overhead light, one for overhead fan, one, for t.v., one for adjusting bed, one for dresser light, one for something I have no idea what. My daughter was trying to help me get comfortable and got very irritated at all the remotes and trying to figure out what one operated what.
> 
> 
> 
> Join the rest of us Susan, my mum is always having fun with the remotes, they are all about the same size and colour... quite often trying to turn off the tv with the phone, or talk on the remote that turns on her gas fireplace! And I do it too. :sm16: xoxox
Click to expand...


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> I know technology is a pain in the a***. What was wrong with getting up and switching a switch or changing channels? xx


I dunno, manual ceiling fans drive me crazy with all their pull cords that do different things :sm22: .... xoxox


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Yes, sailed from Dover but sailing back from Dunkirk, on the motorway now, so, tired!! Here's some pictures! More tomorrow! Xx


Great photos. Glad you had a fun day! :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> Bikes finished..


Looks good. Cant wait to see it on a larger screen than my phone! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> You'll love it Judi! I hated charts and never felt 'at home' with them but I'm doing fine with these by copying, enlarging and doing some colour coding on the symbols!!


That's what I do, when I use a chart.


----------



## Xiang

SaxonLady said:


> I wish you could see fresh falling snow. That really is magic.


Perhaps one day, in NSW or Victoria! :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> They know that they are safe there. We had a provincial park overrun by deer because they figured out that they wouldn't be shot there. People were going up to them feeding them by hand. The park ended up bringing in hunting dogs to chase some of them out.


That's just mean, they have a right to feel as safe as we usually feel! ????


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> Thanks. I love the idea of voice recognition. I use it all the time on my phone. However, there are so many mistakes that it takes more time than hunt and peck. I am cheating and using my finger to type this a.m. Amazing that moving your fingers can be felt in your shoulder. The finger bone is connected to the shoulder bone. :sm02:
> Amazing how nasty those posters are. What a sad life to have such rage at other people they do not even know. Yes, I will not be reading any more of that trash.


Yes, you are better off sticking with the nice people! xoxoxo


----------



## lifeline

Miss Pam said:


> Sending you lots of gentle and healing hugs. I hope you're feeling better. xxxooo


Thank you, much appreciated. I didn't have a good night, the pain is still there over my right eye :sm13:


----------



## lifeline

London Girl said:


> Yes, sailed from Dover but sailing back from Dunkirk, on the motorway now, so, tired!! Here's some pictures! More tomorrow! Xx


Great pictures June. That's somewhere I would like to take a trip to


----------



## lifeline

SaxonLady said:


> nice pictures.Typical Bruges. Sorry I got none from today. I hope to collect some from others. I have lost my phone.


Oh dear that's not good


----------



## lifeline

mlab said:


> Lovey pictures! Hope you had a lovely time, even if tired. I am at the seaside in Koksijde, near Veurne, until Tuesday when I drive back. Have a good trip back.


Enjoy the rest of your trip


----------



## lifeline

grandma susan said:


> Evening girls. I've been looking at electric fires and surrounds today. I've got it down to two. I'm going back in the morning to make up my mind.
> 
> I might have to go and take a couple of friends to see iris who goes to s and b. She is 90 next Saturday but she's been taken into hospital. We don't really have any more information than that at the moment. I know she's been failing lately. She tell me she loves me and haven't we been very good friends for a lot of years. Bless her. I hope they can make her better.


That's a good idea to sleep on the decision and then go back to make the final choice

I'm sorry to hear about Iris


----------



## lifeline

grandma susan said:


> It looks really professional Rebecca. I love it.


Thanks Susan


----------



## lifeline

grandma susan said:


> Sorry for you love. But, I remember you saying you would go to the doctors when we were away. Did you go? If you did then you need to go back. If you didn't then WHY NOT.?


I will make an appointment soon. You know what it's like, you forget about these things. It's only when it comes back that you remember that you were going to get an appointment! I was telling DH last night that I will be doing that and he will hold me to it


----------



## lifeline

Islander said:


> Join the rest of us Susan, my mum is always having fun with the remotes, they are all about the same size and colour... quite often trying to turn off the tv with the phone, or talk on the remote that turns on her gas fireplace! And I do it too. :sm16: xoxox


I think we must be an oddity. DD has a remote for the TV which is in her room. And I think that's the only remote in the house. We used to have one for the CD player but that disappeared years ago :sm05:


----------



## PurpleFi

lifeline said:


> I will make an appointment soon. You know what it's like, you forget about these things. It's only when it comes back that you remember that you were going to get an appointment! I was telling DH last night that I will be doing that and he will hold me to it


Sorry you are having a migraine again. Please get to the doctor and get yourself sorted otherwise I will come and sort you out. Love and healing hugs to you.xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Surrey. Off to DDs for family birthday lunch. Just got to ice the cupcakes.

Planted up my hanging baskets (in the rain) yesterday and then in the evening we went to the leisure centre for LM1s birthday pool party. Her friends had the pool to themselves with a huge inflatable in which they ran, climbed, slid across and mainly fell off. They had great fun but where very tired when they got out. They then had a party tea in one of the club rooms.

Jacky and Rebecca, hope you both have a better day today.

June lovely photos of Bruges.

Happy Sunday everyone. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a sunny Wales. Slept like a log last night although tum is still not right today, will ignore it and hope it goes away. Had a busy morning so far, got his lordship's breakfast, got dinner ready and dusted down through, we've got a viewer this afternoon so our peaceful Sunday has gone up the creek. Not holding out too much hope as her house is on the market but no offers or anything on it. Oh well it keeps the house tidy, next weekend will be the same as we've got a very very VIP coming to visit on the Tuesday :sm23: Will catch up now, back later. xx


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> You can get it at hobbycraft I think


I've had a look and I have got some Aran so now I know what I can do with it!!!xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Happy Mother's day to those if you who celebrate it today. Xxx


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> That's what I do, when I use a chart.


That must be where I got the idea!!! :sm11: xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> You can get it at hobbycraft I think


Hobbycraft do WI yarn. Is that it?


----------



## London Girl

lifeline said:


> I will make an appointment soon. You know what it's like, you forget about these things. It's only when it comes back that you remember that you were going to get an appointment! I was telling DH last night that I will be doing that and he will hold me to it


....and then you have to start nagging Jacky!!! Hope the pain goes away very soon dear! xxxxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Off to DDs for family birthday lunch. Just got to ice the cupcakes.
> 
> Planted up my hanging baskets (in the rain) yesterday and then in the evening we went to the leisure centre for LM1s birthday pool party. Her friends had the pool to themselves with a huge inflatable in which they ran, climbed, slid across and mainly fell off. They had great fun but where very tired when they got out. They then had a party tea in one of the club rooms.
> 
> Jacky and Rebecca, hope you both have a better day today.
> 
> June lovely photos of Bruges.
> 
> Happy Sunday everyone. xx


Wishing your family a very happy birthday and you have reminded me that if it's LM's birthday, Liv's must be just around the corner!! Have a nice lunch! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a sunny Wales. Slept like a log last night although tum is still not right today, will ignore it and hope it goes away. Had a busy morning so far, got his lordship's breakfast, got dinner ready and dusted down through, we've got a viewer this afternoon so our peaceful Sunday has gone up the creek. Not holding out too much hope as her house is on the market but no offers or anything on it. Oh well it keeps the house tidy, next weekend will be the same as we've got a very very VIP coming to visit on the Tuesday :sm23: Will catch up now, back later. xx


 :sm12: :sm12: :sm12: So glad you are getting some viewers, even if it only restores your faith in the estate agent!! Fingers crossed - again!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Happy Mother's day to those if you who celebrate it today. Xxx


Oooh yes, A happy Mothers' day to all those across the pond. Think I can still include Judi in that!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Hobbycraft do WI yarn. Is that it?


That is lovely yarn, I have petted plenty of it with you in there!! I think it's just Aran weight xxxx


----------



## lifeline

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Off to DDs for family birthday lunch. Just got to ice the cupcakes.
> 
> Planted up my hanging baskets (in the rain) yesterday and then in the evening we went to the leisure centre for LM1s birthday pool party. Her friends had the pool to themselves with a huge inflatable in which they ran, climbed, slid across and mainly fell off. They had great fun but where very tired when they got out. They then had a party tea in one of the club rooms.
> 
> Jacky and Rebecca, hope you both have a better day today.
> 
> June lovely photos of Bruges.
> 
> Happy Sunday everyone. xx


Have lots of fun with family. The pool party sounds like a great success


----------



## lifeline

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a sunny Wales. Slept like a log last night although tum is still not right today, will ignore it and hope it goes away. Had a busy morning so far, got his lordship's breakfast, got dinner ready and dusted down through, we've got a viewer this afternoon so our peaceful Sunday has gone up the creek. Not holding out too much hope as her house is on the market but no offers or anything on it. Oh well it keeps the house tidy, next weekend will be the same as we've got a very very VIP coming to visit on the Tuesday :sm23: Will catch up now, back later. xx


Sorry you're not 100% yet. Enjoy your clean home since you have put the effort in to getting it that way. I've changed the bed and cleaned the bedroom this morning, plus other sweeping and vacuuming that I didn't get done yesterday.


----------



## lifeline

London Girl said:


> ....and then you have to start nagging Jacky!!! Hope the pain goes away very soon dear! xxxxx


It's gone now, just left feeling a bit blugh.


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> ....and then you have to start nagging Jacky!!! Hope the pain goes away very soon dear! xxxxx


Leave me out of this. xxxx :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## London Girl

lifeline said:


> Sorry you're not 100% yet. Enjoy your clean home since you have put the effort in to getting it that way. I've changed the bed and cleaned the bedroom this morning, plus other sweeping and vacuuming that I didn't get done yesterday.


Glad the pain has gone and hope the blurgh isn't far behind it! xxxx


----------



## SaxonLady

mlab said:


> Lovey pictures! Hope you had a lovely time, even if tired. I am at the seaside in Koksijde, near Veurne, until Tuesday when I drive back. Have a good trip back.


That's a long drive. I hope you're enjoying the trip.


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> Evening girls. I've been looking at electric fires and surrounds today. I've got it down to two. I'm going back in the morning to make up my mind.
> 
> I might have to go and take a couple of friends to see iris who goes to s and b. She is 90 next Saturday but she's been taken into hospital. We don't really have any more information than that at the moment. I know she's been failing lately. She tell me she loves me and haven't we been very good friends for a lot of years. Bless her. I hope they can make her better.


Of course she loves you. We all do. You obviously love her too. I hope she's OK>


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a sunny Wales. Slept like a log last night although tum is still not right today, will ignore it and hope it goes away. Had a busy morning so far, got his lordship's breakfast, got dinner ready and dusted down through, we've got a viewer this afternoon so our peaceful Sunday has gone up the creek. Not holding out too much hope as her house is on the market but no offers or anything on it. Oh well it keeps the house tidy, next weekend will be the same as we've got a very very VIP coming to visit on the Tuesday :sm23: Will catch up now, back later. xx


a very VIP. But she won't notice any dust!


----------



## Miss Pam

lifeline said:


> Thank you, much appreciated. I didn't have a good night, the pain is still there over my right eye :sm13:


I'm sorry! Sending you many more gentle and healing hugs! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Happy Mother's day to those if you who celebrate it today. Xxx


Thank you! I also wish all those who are celebrating Mother's Day today a very Happy Mother's Day! xxxooo


----------



## LondonChris

Hi everyone, sorry I have not been around, terrible case of fed-up-iris. Feel better today. I am getting fed up not getting time to myself, I think I’ll get my underused summer house tidied up & go there! I’m going to catch up. Love to you all xx


----------



## LondonChris

London Girl said:


> We were supposed to go there just before Christmas but Jill had a terrible cold so we cancelled. They did another one a couple of weeks later, which we booked but then they cancelled it due to lack of takers!! Third time lucky?!!! xxx


Hope you had a good time. Went there to their carnival many years ago!


----------



## jinx

Morning. I am surprised you were not in the pool slipping and sliding with the others. Have a great time at the birthday lunch.


PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Off to DDs for family birthday lunch. Just got to ice the cupcakes.
> 
> Planted up my hanging baskets (in the rain) yesterday and then in the evening we went to the leisure centre for LM1s birthday pool party. Her friends had the pool to themselves with a huge inflatable in which they ran, climbed, slid across and mainly fell off. They had great fun but where very tired when they got out. They then had a party tea in one of the club rooms.
> 
> Jacky and Rebecca, hope you both have a better day today.
> 
> June lovely photos of Bruges.
> 
> Happy Sunday everyone. xx


----------



## jinx

Morning. Having viewers is a good thing. You just never know when or how things will work out for a sale. I have two thoughts on the VIP. Neither one would add good things to your life.


Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a sunny Wales. Slept like a log last night although tum is still not right today, will ignore it and hope it goes away. Had a busy morning so far, got his lordship's breakfast, got dinner ready and dusted down through, we've got a viewer this afternoon so our peaceful Sunday has gone up the creek. Not holding out too much hope as her house is on the market but no offers or anything on it. Oh well it keeps the house tidy, next weekend will be the same as we've got a very very VIP coming to visit on the Tuesday :sm23: Will catch up now, back later. xx


----------



## jinx

Are you talking about WW, worsted weight? In the UK it is listed as aran weight.


London Girl said:


> That is lovely yarn, I have petted plenty of it with you in there!! I think it's just Aran weight xxxx


----------



## jinx

Glad the pain is gone. Hope the blugh feeling also leaves soon.


lifeline said:


> It's gone now, just left feeling a bit blugh.


----------



## LondonChris

My family have decided that I am the MST important person, they all need me, I’ll be back later! If I don’t run away first, anyone got a bed for me??


----------



## jinx

You need to visit us more when you are fed up. This is a soft landing place. I think a summer house visit sounds like a good idea.


LondonChris said:


> Hi everyone, sorry I have not been around, terrible case of fed-up-iris. Feel better today. I am getting fed up not getting time to myself, I think I'll get my underused summer house tidied up & go there! I'm going to catch up. Love to you all xx


----------



## London Girl

LondonChris said:


> Hi everyone, sorry I have not been around, terrible case of fed-up-iris. Feel better today. I am getting fed up not getting time to myself, I think I'll get my underused summer house tidied up & go there! I'm going to catch up. Love to you all xx


Awww, hang in there kid, you are doing a wonderful and vital job at the moment to see your grandkids are ok, this won't go on forever and you will get your life back, you can do this!! xxxxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Are you talking about WW, worsted weight? In the UK it is listed as aran weight.


Yes, that's what we were talking about jinx! What was that about the VIP? I am the VIP in case you didn't pick that up!! :sm09: xxx


----------



## jinx

Duh, silly me. Of course you are a VIP. I was thinking of her sister in law or the old buyer showing back up for a viewing.


London Girl said:


> Yes, that's what we were talking about jinx! What was that about the VIP? I am the VIP in case you didn't pick that up!! :sm09: xxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Duh, silly me. Of course you are a VIP. I was thinking of her sister in law or the old buyer showing back up for a viewing.


That's ok, I have been told I can be just as annoying as they!!! xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Morning. Having viewers is a good thing. You just never know when or how things will work out for a sale. I have two thoughts on the VIP. Neither one would add good things to your life.


This VIP will do wonders to my life for a few days. xx :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Duh, silly me. Of course you are a VIP. I was thinking of her sister in law or the old buyer showing back up for a viewing.


Those two are never on the VIP list. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> That's ok, I have been told I can be just as annoying as they!!! xxxx


You'll have to try very very hard to be as annoying as them. xxxx :sm15: :sm15:


----------



## jinx

Barn-dweller said:


> This VIP will do wonders to my life for a few days. xx :sm24: :sm24:


That VIP brings joy and sunshine into my life every day. :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> This VIP will do wonders to my life for a few days. xx :sm24: :sm24:


Haha, I hope so but no pressure!!!! :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: x


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> That VIP brings joy and sunshine into my life every day. :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


Awww, likewise dear, you always make me smile!!! xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Haha, I hope so but no pressure!!!! :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: x


A lovely diversion, someone to talk to, have some laughs, where's the pressure in that. xxxx :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> A lovely diversion, someone to talk to, have some laughs, where's the pressure in that. xxxx :sm09: :sm09:


No pressure when our Junie is around! :sm01: :sm01: xxxooo


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> A lovely diversion, someone to talk to, have some laughs, where's the pressure in that. xxxx :sm09: :sm09:


Sounds great, I might even bring some knitting!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## binkbrice

Happy Mother’s Day to all of you today!

Love you all dearly!


----------



## London Girl

binkbrice said:


> Happy Mother's Day to all of you today!
> 
> Love you all dearly!


To you too honey!! xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Sounds great, I might even bring some knitting!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


That might be a good idea, not a lot to do round here as you know. xxxx :sm16:


----------



## Barn-dweller

Well our viewers have been and gone, he was really smitten with the place, loved all the wood and the gardens. She has planned which rooms would be used for what so now we wait and see how really interested they are. The only snag is they haven't sold their's yet but do have a second viewing sometime. Now to settle down with some knitting and watch the Grand Prix. xx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Well our viewers have been and gone, he was really smitten with the place, loved all the wood and the gardens. She has planned which rooms would be used for what so now we wait and see how really interested they are. The only snag is they haven't sold their's yet but do have a second viewing sometime. Now to settle down with some knitting and watch the Grand Prix. xx


Oh, I really hope that's lifted your spirits somewhat, it sounds hopeful!!

I have just plotted out my next chair back pattern, having blocked he other two, after a fashion! Spotted two blunders in the lacy one but can do nothing about them now!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Some pictures of my garden in the evening sun, the Heucheras are looking good!


----------



## London Girl

mlab said:


> Lovey pictures! Hope you had a lovely time, even if tired. I am at the seaside in Koksijde, near Veurne, until Tuesday when I drive back. Have a good trip back.


It's a lovely country, I would like to see more of it! Went to De Panne a fews back, such a lovely coast! Enjoy your trip!!


----------



## London Girl

Some more pics from Bruges!


----------



## mlab

London Girl said:


> It's a lovely country, I would like to see more of it! Went to De Panne a fews back, such a lovely coast! Enjoy your trip!!


We are very lucky to have a little flat at the coast. Helps me keep my roots watered!!! Took a UK friend a few years ago and she was amazed by the peacefulness of the coast and the quirkiness of things like "quistax", and said "The Belgian coast is a very well kept secret...". I love it here. I would not mind moving back after 45 years in the UK. I don't have much family left here and my daughter and grandchildren are in London, so I am staying put for the moment, but... who knows??? It is a lovely country, small but lovely.


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Oh, I really hope that's lifted your spirits somewhat, it sounds hopeful!!
> 
> I have just plotted out my next chair back pattern, having blocked he other two, after a fashion! Spotted two blunders in the lacy one but can do nothing about them now!! xxxx


Well it was first attempt at the pattern and I'm sure only you will notice. xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Some pictures of my garden in the evening sun, the Heucheras are looking good!


Puts my garden to shame. xxxx


----------



## Islander

Happy Mother's Day ladies... mother's day is really everyday isn't it?
For those with leisure time, enjoy this new episode of Gardener's World it is superb!
Love you all. xoxox


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> Puts my garden to shame. xxxx


Hi Jacky! Hope you are enjoying a relaxing day. xoxo


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> Some more pics from Bruges!


Beautiful photo's June... I'm putting them in my armchair travel scrapbook. xxxx


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> Some pictures of my garden in the evening sun, the Heucheras are looking good!


You are the Heuchera queen! They look fantastic! xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> Hi Jacky! Hope you are enjoying a relaxing day. xoxo


Not quite a relaxing, peaceful Sunday, got usual meals, gave house a quick dust down and showed viewers around this afternoon. Maybe tomorrow. xx :sm09: :sm09: :sm16:


----------



## Islander

I'm having a lovely day sitting on the back porch with my laptop. Angela is still here and making supper for me tonight... oh it's so nice to be waited on!!! After lunch I will put out all my tomatoes. It couldn't be a nicer day.


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> I'm having a lovely day sitting on the back porch with my laptop. Angela is still here and making supper for me tonight... oh it's so nice to be waited on!!! After lunch I will put out all my tomatoes. It couldn't be a nicer day.


Glad you are having a wonderful day, it sounds idyllic. xx :sm24:


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Some pictures of my garden in the evening sun, the Heucheras are looking good!


They are looking great!!! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Some more pics from Bruges!


More lovely photos! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Not quite a relaxing, peaceful Sunday, got usual meals, gave house a quick dust down and showed viewers around this afternoon. Maybe tomorrow. xx :sm09: :sm09: :sm16:


Keeping my fingers crossed for you. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Islander said:


> I'm having a lovely day sitting on the back porch with my laptop. Angela is still here and making supper for me tonight... oh it's so nice to be waited on!!! After lunch I will put out all my tomatoes. It couldn't be a nicer day.


What a lovely day! xxxooo


----------



## Islander

These would be nice for future yarn bombings... :sm02:



__ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/238057530280081735/
 Crochet Clematis

http://grandmotherspatternbook.com/?p=24051 Knit flowers for Spring


----------



## Xiang

We are now in Cortez, Colorado; ready for a good sleep. On the way here, we stopped at the Monument of the Meeting of 4 states! Colorado, Arizona, Utah & New Mexico. Unfortunately I couldnt get a photo, without others on the monument!

I am now going to do a catchup. Have a good day! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Yes, not sure shopping counts. Just before we went out our internet stopped as well but on the way down the lane we came nose to nose to the phone engineer in his van. They had found a fault on the corner. The timber lorries had cut the corner and squashed one of their boxes so that had to be replaced. Then came to us, tested the phone and there was still a problem, according to their clever machine 180 metres from the house. They duly fixed that and we are now all fixed up and connected to the world again. Now to get some knitting done. xx


Welcome back to the communication web! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> We were supposed to go there just before Christmas but Jill had a terrible cold so we cancelled. They did another one a couple of weeks later, which we booked but then they cancelled it due to lack of takers!! Third time lucky?!!! xxx


I hope your trip happened! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

lifeline said:


> It's a bit late in the day for me to be on the internet but I just finished this using the alpaca wool I got at the alpaca farm. It was my gift to DH. He chose the pattern off Ravelry. It was very slow going as it was a knit 1 purl 1 rib all the way ( that's the last time I let DH choose his own pattern :sm09: )


It is very good though! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

Miss Pam said:


> Looks like Bryce Canyon?


Yes it is! We are now back in Colorado, tonight & on to New Mexico tomorrow! :sm06: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Miss Pam

Xiang said:


> We are now in Cortez, Colorado; ready for a good sleep. On the way here, we stopped at the Monument of the Meeting of 4 states! Colorado, Arizona, Utah & New Mexico. Unfortunately I couldnt get a photo, without others on the monument!
> 
> I am now going to do a catchup. Have a good day! xoxoxo


That's great, Judi! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Xiang said:


> Yes it is! We are now back in Colorado, tonight & on to New Mexico tomorrow! :sm06: :sm23: :sm23:


I thought so. :sm01: I think you'll enjoy New Mexico, too. We love it down there. :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## binkbrice

London Girl said:


> Some pictures of my garden in the evening sun, the Heucheras are looking good!


Yes they are looking good!!


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> I have columbines out now. :sm02:


They are beautiful, but I think the best flowers I am able to grow; are the arid l and flowers of cacti and succulants. They have their own beauty! ????


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> This photo is magical!


Here are some other views that I love, as well as a cacti & a flowering bush from Arizona!


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from Dover Harbour!! Very early start this morning and we are now waiting to board the ferry to Calais on our way to Bruges!! Catch you later! Xxxx


Hope the trip is great, you are so lucky to be able to do International day trips, it takes almost an entire day, just to get to our nearest neighbours, from where I live! :sm06: :sm06: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a sunny Wales, been ill all night so not feeling my best this morning, will just sit quietly and see how the day goes. DH actually got his own breakfast this morning and the way I am feeling will be getting his own dinner. See you later when I hope I feel better. xx


That is not good, I hope you are feeling much better by the time you reas this! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

Miri said:


> They are stunning! Nature is so beautiful.


Hello Miri, the views are stunning here, but so are the views at home! It is so different in this country. :sm06: :sm06: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> High altitude can cause many adverse effects on the body. I had never realized it affected ones eyes until you mentioned it. Mr. Google says problems with ones eye can be a side effect of high altitudes and clear up when one comes down from their high.
> I am enjoying your travels. Makes me appreciate the things I take for granted.
> Mr. Wonderful traveled to Australia and the things he appreciated were things you probable take for granted. The many pictures of trees filled with bats I did not find very magical. :sm02:


Jinx I don't take my area for granted at all, because I missit so much, when we visit the more lush areas. Those regions might have more greenery, and flowers, but they don't have the contrasts in landscapes, that are in my region. I live on the coast, but also on the edge of the desert/Arid lands. When we get home, I will try to get dh to take us on some day trips, and take photos from around my area, including from the beaches, to the hills! ????????????


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> Beautiful. Here's a shot of our peires (?spelling) and rhododendrons


They are also beautiful. I am hoping my geraniums, and palegoniums, aare still surviving. We will be planting them out in beds, after we get home. :sm16: :sm16: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> They are nice Janpeonys. Are you a peony fan? If so, me too!


I used to be able to grow those in my garden, but not anymorr, our weather gets too hot for them now! :sm06: :sm06: :sm03: :sm03:


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> Morning jinx! I love the bats here, they keep our mosquitoes down. xoxo


We apparently have bats where I live also, but I don't know what they live on. I have never seen one either. A bat did enter the lounge/playroom of the home of one of my DD's, and I almost died laughing at her description of how she reacted, while trying not to frighten her 2 small children - she doesn't like small flying things, or spiders, anywhere near her. She is nothing like her mother! :sm06: :sm06: :sm16: :sm16: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Xiang

lifeline said:


> I think I have come out in sympathy with Jacky. I woke with a migraine making me feel sick, but tried to carry on as though it wasn't there in the hope it would just go away. Well it hasn't gone away and ended up being sick. I've spent the rest of the day trying not to be sick again, working so far. Trying to keep hydrated while not fancying anything at all :sm13:


Rebecca, consider yourself chastised! I am so sorry you woke with a migrain, but you should know that the best thing for that is medication, fluids, and back to bed in a darkened room; otherwise it just gets worse!
I hope you feel better when you read this! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

SaxonLady said:


> what a picture! What a view!


Thank you :sm12: :sm12:


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> I've not eaten much today either. Not been ill any more but I must be empty now anyway. Also got a headache where I bumped it on the door when I flaked out. xx


Oh, that isn't good at all! Sending healing energy xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> I remember those well from the botanical gardens in Sydney! During the day, they just hung there but come twilight, they were flying all over the place!! I think they tried to scare them away with helicopters but they wouldn't go!!


No, they don't like leaving the home, but I think that if the bats left the botanical gardens, the people who care for the gardens would regret it, because the bats also have a beneficial effect on wherever they live! :sm16: :sm16:


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Yes, sailed from Dover but sailing back from Dunkirk, on the motorway now, so, tired!! Here's some pictures! More tomorrow! Xx


The archetecture is stunning, in your region of the world! Thank you for sharing. :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> Evening girls. I've been looking at electric fires and surrounds today. I've got it down to two. I'm going back in the morning to make up my mind.
> 
> I might have to go and take a couple of friends to see iris who goes to s and b. She is 90 next Saturday but she's been taken into hospital. We don't really have any more information than that at the moment. I know she's been failing lately. She tell me she loves me and haven't we been very good friends for a lot of years. Bless her. I hope they can make her better.


I hope so too! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Yes I like their liver and onions, had cottage pie yesterday don't know if it was that which made me ill, I wouldn't have thought so though. xx


It might have been a little off, just enough to cause the illness!


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> Sorry for you love. But, I remember you saying you would go to the doctors when we were away. Did you go? If you did then you need to go back. If you didn't then WHY NOT.?


What she said!! :sm06: :sm06:


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> I know technology is a pain in the a***. What was wrong with getting up and switching a switch or changing channels? xx


The young ones make the new tv's etc, without the knobs and switches, so they don't have to get up as often, then join gyms, or fitness groups, to try and stay, or get, fit and lose weight - seems a long way to go about stay healthy! :sm06 : :sm06: :sm16: :sm16:


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've been shown twice how to use the control for the boiler, and I still haven't got a clue what to do. I shall have to sit down with the instructions and work it out. I know how to get hot water haha I just turn on the tap...I can't be doing with these newfangled things. They were trying to sell me fires with remote control in some shops today. I've got a shelf full of remote controls at home and I don't know what they're for. That was Alberts domain.[/quote
> I realized last week that I had a drawer full of remote controls in the drawer next to my bed. One for overhead light, one for overhead fan, one, for t.v., one for adjusting bed, one for dresser light, one for something I have no idea what. My daughter was trying to help me get comfortable and got very irritated at all the remotes and trying to figure out what one operated what.
> 
> 
> 
> Jinx, is there not one remote available somewhere, that could combine, and replace, all of those controls?
Click to expand...


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> Join the rest of us Susan, my mum is always having fun with the remotes, they are all about the same size and colour... quite often trying to turn off the tv with the phone, or talk on the remote that turns on her gas fireplace! And I do it too. :sm16: xoxox


 :sm06: :sm06: :sm16: :sm16: :sm23: :sm23: j


----------



## Xiang

lifeline said:


> I will make an appointment soon. You know what it's like, you forget about these things. It's only when it comes back that you remember that you were going to get an appointment! I was telling DH last night that I will be doing that and he will hold me to it


That is good, but perhaps the next (I hope never) time it happens, have it already in your home treatment plan, for him to take you to the doc, or A&E, so that you can be re-assessed (and I know that would be more difficult for you), while the migraine was active. The doc would be able to reconsider your treatment, if necessary. xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> That must be where I got the idea!!! :sm11: xxx


Possibly, it's too far back, but I will accept responsibility! ????????????????????


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Wishing your family a very happy birthday and you have reminded me that if it's LM's birthday, Liv's must be just around the corner!! Have a nice lunch! xxxx


What she said! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> :sm12: :sm12: :sm12: So glad you are getting some viewers, even if it only restores your faith in the estate agent!! Fingers crossed - again!!! xxxx


Ditto xoxoxo


----------



## linkan

Happy late mothers day ladies. .. I spent the day like every other.. Watched a little (lot) of tv. Did a little(little) embroidery lol. Saw 2 out of three kids for about five minutes each. Dh took his dad to dinner and let me sleep... Would have rather gone to dinner as i didn't end up getting any. Not complaining really. Ate a banana and an Apple and felt fine with that. I've not caught up but I'm trying. Every time i try to read a new page the last few days i get a pop up saying congratulations ! We'll give you a free iphone if you take out survey and buy a bunch of stuff from our representatives....can't make much head way with it,and can't seem to block it. 
Hugs and love all xoxox


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Oooh yes, A happy Mothers' day to all those across the pond. Think I can still include Judi in that!!! xxxx


Yes, I am across the pond atm, and MD is celebrated today, in Aus. I had a great day, with lots of messages from DD's, and some of their friends also! :sm06: :sm06: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Leave me out of this. xxxx :sm09: :sm09:


????????????????????


----------



## linkan

Xiang said:


> Is there not one remote available somewhere, that could combine, and replace, all of those controls?


I've attached these hooks to my remotes for my room thatlets then hang on the side of my nightstand. Three hooks and two holders for charging my phone and kindle... Made my life so much easier not to have to hunt them down...


----------



## Xiang

SaxonLady said:


> a very VIP. But she won't notice any dust!


She will be too busy raising Cain, with you!! :sm06: :sm06: :sm04: :sm04: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Xiang

LondonChris said:


> Hi everyone, sorry I have not been around, terrible case of fed-up-iris. Feel better today. I am getting fed up not getting time to myself, I think I'll get my underused summer house tidied up & go there! I'm going to catch up. Love to you all xx


It sounds like you might need to let people know that you need at least one day a week, just for yourself! 
My DD's tell me all the time, that it is ok for me to let them know when I need time to myself; they also notice when I am exhaused, and need space, then they will ring DH just to make sure I am resting.

I hope you get the rest, and quiet, that you need. It is wonderful having ones children & grandchildren; but one also requires the alone time, to restore ones energy levels! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> That's ok, I have been told I can be just as annoying as they!!! xxxx


Oh dear ..... I truly hope that isnt the case for your much anticipated visit!! :sm06: :sm06:


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> This VIP will do wonders to my life for a few days. xx :sm24: :sm24:


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> You'll have to try very very hard to be as annoying as them. xxxx :sm15: :sm15:


????????????????????????


----------



## Xiang

binkbrice said:


> Happy Mother's Day to all of you today!
> 
> Love you all dearly!


Same back to you, and everyone else. xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Well our viewers have been and gone, he was really smitten with the place, loved all the wood and the gardens. She has planned which rooms would be used for what so now we wait and see how really interested they are. The only snag is they haven't sold their's yet but do have a second viewing sometime. Now to settle down with some knitting and watch the Grand Prix. xx


I am keeping fingers crossed, and praying to the Universe, for the best outcome for you, and the viewers! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Oh, I really hope that's lifted your spirits somewhat, it sounds hopeful!!
> 
> I have just plotted out my next chair back pattern, having blocked he other two, after a fashion! Spotted two blunders in the lacy one but can do nothing about them now!! xxxx


Not a blunder, Artistic license!! :sm06: :sm06: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Some pictures of my garden in the evening sun, the Heucheras are looking good!


Stunning display xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> These would be nice for future yarn bombings... :sm02:
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/238057530280081735/
> Crochet Clematis
> 
> http://grandmotherspatternbook.com/?p=24051 Knit flowers for Spring


They are very pretty, peraps I will make myself a silk garden, then I will be able to have any flower that I desire!
:sm09: :sm09: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> Happy late mothers day ladies. .. I spent the day like every other.. Watched a little (lot) of tv. Did a little(little) embroidery lol. Saw 2 out of three kids for about five minutes each. Dh took his dad to dinner and let me sleep... Would have rather gone to dinner as i didn't end up getting any. Not complaining really. Ate a banana and an Apple and felt fine with that. I've not caught up but I'm trying. Every time i try to read a new page the last few days i get a pop up saying congratulations ! We'll give you a free iphone if you take out survey and buy a bunch of stuff from our representatives....can't make much head way with it,and can't seem to block it.
> Hugs and love all xoxox


I hate those things, do you have a pop up blocker installed on the device (computer, phone, laptop etc) you are using? If not, it might be useful to download, and install one, also spam & virus blockers, for each of those items that you have! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> I've attached these hooks to my remotes for my room thatlets then hang on the side of my nightstand. Three hooks and two holders for charging my phone and kindle... Made my life so much easier not to have to hunt them down...


After I get home, I will be getting a multi charging platform, so that the items aren't littered all over the house, then I might be able to get rid of some of the excess metres of power cords, and reduce the situation of "Electricians Nightmare" :sm06: :sm06: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Xiang

Aaahhh ..... Oh what a feeling!!! I have finally caught up with all of the postings, now I should be going to sleep, as it is now 0006hrs, but I am not tired, my right leg is all twitchy, and I am sure that the motel we are in tonight, has walls made of paper! :sm06: I can hear every noise made by anyone staying here. I am so happy that all of the patrons went to sleep, without any tomfoolery, I would have had to put the tv on again, and that would have woken DH, and he needs his sleep, as he has to do all of the driving! ????????????????


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny and breezy Surrey. Had a lovely family lunch yesterday for DSIL and LM1s birthdays which are actually today and tomorrow. We were able to sit out in the garden and watch the horses in the adjoining field.

Today is Creative Chaos and it will be all systems go at sorting the things for the yarn bombing. It is now only 6 weeks away and there is still a lot of things to make and sew up.

Sorry I have not had a chance to catch up, but hope you will bear/bare???? with me over the next few weeks as I have get ready for our party in a month as well.

It's all good fun but there don't seem to be enough hours in the day!

Happy Monday everyone and Jacky hope your viewer comes back with good news on the sale of her house. Everything is all crossed again.

Judi sounds as if you are having the time of your life.

Love to you all xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Xiang said:


> Here are some other views that I love, as well as a cacti & a flowering bush from Arizona!


Lovely photos and great changes in environments.xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a sunny Wales, not ventured outside yet but hope it is a bit warmer today. Hopefully will catch up today on the restful day we didn't have yesterday. Got another viewer on Friday, nothing in between yet. Going to finish catching up now, see you later. xx


----------



## SaxonLady

LondonChris said:


> Hi everyone, sorry I have not been around, terrible case of fed-up-iris. Feel better today. I am getting fed up not getting time to myself, I think I'll get my underused summer house tidied up & go there! I'm going to catch up. Love to you all xx


It can get wearing when you are constantly needed. Make sure to book a day to yourselves. Go somewhere with hubby if possible.


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Yes, that's what we were talking about jinx! What was that about the VIP? I am the VIP in case you didn't pick that up!! :sm09: xxx


and only good things come from you!


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> That's ok, I have been told I can be just as annoying as they!!! xxxx


can you?


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> You'll have to try very very hard to be as annoying as them. xxxx :sm15: :sm15:


that sounds like a challenge. Be careful what you ask for!


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Oh, I really hope that's lifted your spirits somewhat, it sounds hopeful!!
> 
> I have just plotted out my next chair back pattern, having blocked he other two, after a fashion! Spotted two blunders in the lacy one but can do nothing about them now!! xxxx


Not blunders. Artistic licence.


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Some pictures of my garden in the evening sun, the Heucheras are looking good!


Your garden is looking amazing. When do you get the time? Those heucheras are beautiful.


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Some more pics from Bruges!


Lovely place.


----------



## SaxonLady

Xiang said:


> We are now in Cortez, Colorado; ready for a good sleep. On the way here, we stopped at the Monument of the Meeting of 4 states! Colorado, Arizona, Utah & New Mexico. Unfortunately I couldnt get a photo, without others on the monument!
> 
> I am now going to do a catchup. Have a good day! xoxoxo


you could be in four states at once. What fun. Silly, wicked thought. If there was a dead body on that spot, who would be responsible?


----------



## SaxonLady

Xiang said:


> Here are some other views that I love, as well as a cacti & a flowering bush from Arizona!


Wonderful pictures. That's a great camera.


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> that sounds like a challenge. Be careful what you ask for!


I'm pretty safe there, our ex-buyer wins every time believe me. xx :sm14:


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> you could be in four states at once. What fun. Silly, wicked thought. If there was a dead body on that spot, who would be responsible?


I do wonder what goes on in your mind sometimes. xx :sm23:


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> I do wonder what goes on in your mind sometimes. xx :sm23:


I hope you never get to work it out, for your sake and mine! I have far too active an imagination.


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:24 am EST and 8'C (46'F). Sunny today.
Saturday, we went to the plant swap and lined up outside the Agricultural Building on the Fairgrounds. They opened the doors and all the plants were gone. If you weren't in that line you didnt' get anything. I got 5 plants for 14 dollars. Everything that my daughter, the planter, wanted except Bee Balm. We ended up getting that at the garden centre at a cost of $8. I quickly ran all my errands then off to the Songbird trunk sale, where I bought a sock blank. 
Sunday, I took mum into Toronto to go photographing the cherry blossoms in High Park. There are about 50 Sakura Cherry Trees there that were given to Toronto in 1959. We got there early when the wind was low and got some pictures before the wind picked up. We walked all around the park, there are 400 acres there. The lineups at the restaurant were over an hour long, but we found a hot dog cart and had hot dogs and sausages. The water was still turned off in the park (it still gets close to freezing at night) so washrooms were "interesting". 
We even found the zoo, and got to see the capybara (giant guinea pigs) and the peacock, who escaped last year and led their caretakers on a merry chase for over a week. 
By the time we left, the police were closing off the park to vehicles because there were so many people there. The wind had picked up and everytime a gust blew, we could hear the "ahs" from the crowd as cherry blossoms rained down on them like snow.


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> I hope you never get to work it out, for your sake and mine! I have far too active an imagination.


Obviously. xx :sm23:


----------



## SaxonLady

Yesterday's concert was incredible. The standard of playing, along with the chosen pieces made for the best day of music I have ever had. My pick won the competition, which means he will come back and play for us again sometime. He is Taiwanese American. That is, he comes from Taiwan but lives and works in America. Amazing talent. If you Americans like classical piano, watch out for Yi Yang Chen! 

Plus I got a cuddle when he left.


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:24 am EST and 8'C (46'F). Sunny today.
> Saturday, we went to the plant swap and lined up outside the Agricultural Building on the Fairgrounds. They opened the doors and all the plants were gone. If you weren't in that line you didnt' get anything. I got 5 plants for 14 dollars. Everything that my daughter, the planter, wanted except Bee Balm. We ended up getting that at the garden centre at a cost of $8. I quickly ran all my errands then off to the Songbird trunk sale, where I bought a sock blank.
> Sunday, I took mum into Toronto to go photographing the cherry blossoms in High Park. There are about 50 Sakura Cherry Trees there that were given to Toronto in 1959. We got there early when the wind was low and got some pictures before the wind picked up. We walked all around the park, there are 400 acres there. The lineups at the restaurant were over an hour long, but we found a hot dog cart and had hot dogs and sausages. The water was still turned off in the park (it still gets close to freezing at night) so washrooms were "interesting".
> We even found the zoo, and got to see the capybara (giant guinea pigs) and the peacock, who escaped last year and led their caretakers on a merry chase for over a week.
> By the time we left, the police were closing off the park to vehicles because there were so many people there. The wind had picked up and everytime a gust blew, we could hear the "ahs" from the crowd as cherry blossoms rained down on them like snow.


Sounds like a busy but lovely day, the blossom is gorgeous. xx


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a sunny Wales, not ventured outside yet but hope it is a bit warmer today. Hopefully will catch up today on the restful day we didn't have yesterday. Got another viewer on Friday, nothing in between yet. Going to finish catching up now, see you later. xx


I hope you get a serious viewer soon.


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> I hope you get a serious viewer soon.


We live in hope. xx


----------



## SaxonLady

Today I get a day at home. I must go to the doctor's soon and pick up an overdue prescription. It's a beautiful day, so I'll walk. I've done a lot of that over the last few days.


----------



## SaxonLady

Tomorrow I'm on a trip with my Vetlettes. We're having a trip on a horse-drawn barge on the Kennet and Avon canal. Getting there by coach.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny and breezy Surrey. Had a lovely family lunch yesterday for DSIL and LM1s birthdays which are actually today and tomorrow. We were able to sit out in the garden and watch the horses in the adjoining field.
> 
> Today is Creative Chaos and it will be all systems go at sorting the things for the yarn bombing. It is now only 6 weeks away and there is still a lot of things to make and sew up.
> 
> Sorry I have not had a chance to catch up, but hope you will bear/bare???? with me over the next few weeks as I have get ready for our party in a month as well.
> 
> It's all good fun but there don't seem to be enough hours in the day!
> 
> Happy Monday everyone and Jacky hope your viewer comes back with good news on the sale of her house. Everything is all crossed again.
> 
> Judi sounds as if you are having the time of your life.
> 
> Love to you all xxx


We saw baby horses (foals) galloping behind their mothers on our trip to Toronto. 'tis the season for baby animals.
Don't take on too much and get yourself out of sorts.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> Aaahhh ..... Oh what a feeling!!! I have finally caught up with all of the postings, now I should be going to sleep, as it is now 0006hrs, but I am not tired, my right leg is all twitchy, and I am sure that the motel we are in tonight, has walls made of paper! :sm06: I can hear every noise made by anyone staying here. I am so happy that all of the patrons went to sleep, without any tomfoolery, I would have had to put the tv on again, and that would have woken DH, and he needs his sleep, as he has to do all of the driving! ????????????????


I hope you get rest at least then, if you don't sleep. That is quite the trip. You're getting to see a lot.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> After I get home, I will be getting a multi charging platform, so that the items aren't littered all over the house, then I might be able to get rid of some of the excess metres of power cords, and reduce the situation of "Electricians Nightmare" :sm06: :sm06: :sm23: :sm23:


I have a metal stand that was sold in the hospital excess goods sale. All my electrical stuff gets charged there because the stand is beside an outlet and really handy. And the metal edges keep everything from falling off, even if the stand is moved.


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> Tomorrow I'm on a trip with my Vetlettes. We're having a trip on a horse-drawn barge on the Kennet and Avon canal. Getting there by coach.


Hope the weather stays good it should be a lovely day out. xx


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> I hate those things, do you have a pop up blocker installed on the device (computer, phone, laptop etc) you are using? If not, it might be useful to download, and install one, also spam & virus blockers, for each of those items that you have! xoxoxo


I use Adblocker and haven't had those iphone popups. I do have some Malware floating around that keeps underlining the words in the post with links that go to some Russian sites, but as long as I ignore them, all is ok. I used to use "Spyware Search and Destroy" but I don't think that company exists anymore.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> They are very pretty, peraps I will make myself a silk garden, then I will be able to have any flower that I desire!
> :sm09: :sm09: :sm23: :sm23:


That's why I want to crochet myself a flower blanket. I have too many months without flowers.


----------



## nitz8catz

linkan said:


> Happy late mothers day ladies. .. I spent the day like every other.. Watched a little (lot) of tv. Did a little(little) embroidery lol. Saw 2 out of three kids for about five minutes each. Dh took his dad to dinner and let me sleep... Would have rather gone to dinner as i didn't end up getting any. Not complaining really. Ate a banana and an Apple and felt fine with that. I've not caught up but I'm trying. Every time i try to read a new page the last few days i get a pop up saying congratulations ! We'll give you a free iphone if you take out survey and buy a bunch of stuff from our representatives....can't make much head way with it,and can't seem to block it.
> Hugs and love all xoxox


We ended up getting a bucket of Kentucky Fried Chicken for Mother's day meal because all the sit down restaurants required a reservation on Mother's Day. I would have liked the chicken better if it wasn't so dry. But the sides were excellent.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> Jinx, is there not one remote available somewhere, that could combine, and replace, all of those controls?


We have a remote with a label on it for Mum that says "Mum, do not touch this button". The last time she did, it took me an hour to get the TV working again. Mum and Stuart with remotes are a disaster in this house.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> The young ones make the new tv's etc, without the knobs and switches, so they don't have to get up as often, then join gyms, or fitness groups, to try and stay, or get, fit and lose weight - seems a long way to go about stay healthy! :sm06 : :sm06: :sm16: :sm16:


The companies making TVs seem to go out of their way to make the buttons on the TV impossible to find and push. The TV in the family room is the only one with the buttons easily accessible down the right side. All the rest, you have to find the hidden door or stand on a stepstool with a flashlight so you can find the little button.


----------



## nitz8catz

I haven't really caught up at all, but the grandfather clock is telling me to get in the car.
To everyone that celebrated Mother's Day yesterday, I hope you had a pleasant day and heard from all your family.
Everyone have a great day today.


----------



## London Girl

mlab said:


> We are very lucky to have a little flat at the coast. Helps me keep my roots watered!!! Took a UK friend a few years ago and she was amazed by the peacefulness of the coast and the quirkiness of things like "quistax", and said "The Belgian coast is a very well kept secret...". I love it here. I would not mind moving back after 45 years in the UK. I don't have much family left here and my daughter and grandchildren are in London, so I am staying put for the moment, but... who knows??? It is a lovely country, small but lovely.


....and very friendly, I have always found! Couldn't find any explanation for 'quistax'.what is it?


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Well it was first attempt at the pattern and I'm sure only you will notice. xxxx


DH won't even notice the chair backs, never mind the mistake!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Puts my garden to shame. xxxx


Oh hardly!! Mine is a tiny little thing, only 45' x 18' and there is a 16' x 8' garage in that space!!! If I had your garden, it would be a literal jungle, permanently, you keep it like a lovely patch of countryside, I love it - but wouldn't want it, thanks!!!


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> You are the Heuchera queen! They look fantastic! xxx


They looked so very sad a couple of weeks ago but suddenly, they have all rallied! There are a few that I should have split up last Autumn that may not survive but the rest look glorious!! xxxx


----------



## jinx

Xiang said:


> We apparently have bats where I live also, but I don't know what they live on. I have never seen one either. A bat did enter the lounge/playroom of the home of one of my DD's, and I almost died laughing at her description of how she reacted, while trying not to frighten her 2 small children - she doesn't like small flying things, or spiders, anywhere near her. She is nothing like her mother! :sm06: :sm06: :sm16: :sm16: :sm09: :sm09:


I think Mr Wonderful was in Australia in 2007. He was in Brisbane and could not fly to the other areas they wanted to visit because there was a presidential conference and no flying was allow. They took a boat tour and along the river banks there were trees that were loaded with bats. Looked like black apples hanging on the trees. He had 15 pictures of the bats, but not one picture of him or his friend.


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> These would be nice for future yarn bombings... :sm02:
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/238057530280081735/
> Crochet Clematis
> 
> http://grandmotherspatternbook.com/?p=24051 Knit flowers for Spring


They are really pretty and look just like clematis!!! xxx


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> Here are some other views that I love, as well as a cacti & a flowering bush from Arizona!


Stunning, I love the cactus flower!!


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> No, they don't like leaving the home, but I think that if the bats left the botanical gardens, the people who care for the gardens would regret it, because the bats also have a beneficial effect on wherever they live! :sm16: :sm16:


I think they had too many complaints for the tourists that got pooped on!!! :sm14: :sm22: :sm23: xxx


----------



## Xiang

SaxonLady said:


> you could be in four states at once. What fun. Silly, wicked thought. If there was a dead body on that spot, who would be responsible?


Hehe he e


----------



## jinx

Xiang said:


> Jinx, is there not one remote available somewhere, that could combine, and replace, all of those controls?


Yes and no. The overhead light and fan are on one control, but that control does not adjust the speed of the fan. I figured out what the other remote was for. It is to control my robot vacuum cleaner. Silly vacuum always wants to stop under the bed. The remote is great as I just start it again and it pops out from where it was hiding.


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> can you?


Well _I_ don't think so but that's what I've been told!! :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> Your garden is looking amazing. When do you get the time? Those heucheras are beautiful.


Thank you Saxy. It kind of takes care of itself and it is only tiny. Half an hour here and there seems to cover everything!!


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:24 am EST and 8'C (46'F). Sunny today.
> Saturday, we went to the plant swap and lined up outside the Agricultural Building on the Fairgrounds. They opened the doors and all the plants were gone. If you weren't in that line you didnt' get anything. I got 5 plants for 14 dollars. Everything that my daughter, the planter, wanted except Bee Balm. We ended up getting that at the garden centre at a cost of $8. I quickly ran all my errands then off to the Songbird trunk sale, where I bought a sock blank.
> Sunday, I took mum into Toronto to go photographing the cherry blossoms in High Park. There are about 50 Sakura Cherry Trees there that were given to Toronto in 1959. We got there early when the wind was low and got some pictures before the wind picked up. We walked all around the park, there are 400 acres there. The lineups at the restaurant were over an hour long, but we found a hot dog cart and had hot dogs and sausages. The water was still turned off in the park (it still gets close to freezing at night) so washrooms were "interesting".
> We even found the zoo, and got to see the capybara (giant guinea pigs) and the peacock, who escaped last year and led their caretakers on a merry chase for over a week.
> By the time we left, the police were closing off the park to vehicles because there were so many people there. The wind had picked up and everytime a gust blew, we could hear the "ahs" from the crowd as cherry blossoms rained down on them like snow.


Wow, that blossom is absolutely beautiful!!! Sounds like you had a fun weekend!! xx


----------



## jinx

I installed adblockerplus last week, it is free. I just checked and it has already blocked 6,666 ads. Some sites will not operate if you have an adblocker. If you want to use that site you simply click to disable to blocker on that site.


Xiang said:


> I hate those things, do you have a pop up blocker installed on the device (computer, phone, laptop etc) you are using? If not, it might be useful to download, and install one, also spam & virus blockers, for each of those items that you have! xoxoxo


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> Tomorrow I'm on a trip with my Vetlettes. We're having a trip on a horse-drawn barge on the Kennet and Avon canal. Getting there by coach.


That sounds lovely, enjoy!! xxx


----------



## London Girl

Right, I'm off to get ready for my afternoon shift in the charity shop, catch you all later

Lots of love xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Oh hardly!! Mine is a tiny little thing, only 45' x 18' and there is a 16' x 8' garage in that space!!! If I had your garden, it would be a literal jungle, permanently, you keep it like a lovely patch of countryside, I love it - but wouldn't want it, thanks!!!


Yes right, even down to the sheep sometimes. xxxx :sm23:


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Right, I'm off to get ready for my afternoon shift in the charity shop, catch you all later
> 
> Lots of love xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


Have fun with your steamer. xxxx :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## jinx

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:24 am EST and 8'C (46'F). Sunny today.
> Saturday, we went to the plant swap and lined up outside the Agricultural Building on the Fairgrounds. They opened the doors and all the plants were gone. If you weren't in that line you didnt' get anything. I got 5 plants for 14 dollars. Everything that my daughter, the planter, wanted except Bee Balm. We ended up getting that at the garden centre at a cost of $8. I quickly ran all my errands then off to the Songbird trunk sale, where I bought a sock blank.
> Sunday, I took mum into Toronto to go photographing the cherry blossoms in High Park. There are about 50 Sakura Cherry Trees there that were given to Toronto in 1959. We got there early when the wind was low and got some pictures before the wind picked up. We walked all around the park, there are 400 acres there. The lineups at the restaurant were over an hour long, but we found a hot dog cart and had hot dogs and sausages. The water was still turned off in the park (it still gets close to freezing at night) so washrooms were "interesting".
> We even found the zoo, and got to see the capybara (giant guinea pigs) and the peacock, who escaped last year and led their caretakers on a merry chase for over a week.
> By the time we left, the police were closing off the park to vehicles because there were so many people there. The wind had picked up and everytime a gust blew, we could hear the "ahs" from the crowd as cherry blossoms rained down on them like snow.


Beautiful pictures. Thanks for sharing. Sounds like you had a very pleasant weekend.
I found it interesting the trees were gifted to Toronto. Wondering who gifted them. Washington D.C. has a festival when the cherry blossom bloom. The first trees were gifted to us from China in 1912.


----------



## jinx

Nice you have a day off. You are so busy I am surprised you do not catch yourself coming when you are going.


SaxonLady said:


> Today I get a day at home. I must go to the doctor's soon and pick up an overdue prescription. It's a beautiful day, so I'll walk. I've done a lot of that over the last few days.


----------



## jinx

nitz8catz said:


> I have a metal stand that was sold in the hospital excess goods sale. All my electrical stuff gets charged there because the stand is beside an outlet and really handy. And the metal edges keep everything from falling off, even if the stand is moved.


I like your idea. I have a power strip attached to my desk chair. I leave all the cords plugged in and when not in use turn the power strip off.


----------



## jinx

nitz8catz said:


> The companies making TVs seem to go out of their way to make the buttons on the TV impossible to find and push. The TV in the family room is the only one with the buttons easily accessible down the right side. All the rest, you have to find the hidden door or stand on a stepstool with a flashlight so you can find the little button.


The remote in the living room does not work. The buttons are tiny, hard to push, and hidden on the side of the t.v. Mr. Wonderful cannot remember which button does what. So until I remember to purchase a new remote that t.v. does not get used.


----------



## jinx

London Girl said:


> DH won't even notice the chair backs, never mind the mistake!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


Do the chair backs wrap around the entire chair? :sm23:


----------



## Miss Pam

Xiang said:


> Here are some other views that I love, as well as a cacti & a flowering bush from Arizona!


Wonderful photos, Judi! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:24 am EST and 8'C (46'F). Sunny today.
> Saturday, we went to the plant swap and lined up outside the Agricultural Building on the Fairgrounds. They opened the doors and all the plants were gone. If you weren't in that line you didnt' get anything. I got 5 plants for 14 dollars. Everything that my daughter, the planter, wanted except Bee Balm. We ended up getting that at the garden centre at a cost of $8. I quickly ran all my errands then off to the Songbird trunk sale, where I bought a sock blank.
> Sunday, I took mum into Toronto to go photographing the cherry blossoms in High Park. There are about 50 Sakura Cherry Trees there that were given to Toronto in 1959. We got there early when the wind was low and got some pictures before the wind picked up. We walked all around the park, there are 400 acres there. The lineups at the restaurant were over an hour long, but we found a hot dog cart and had hot dogs and sausages. The water was still turned off in the park (it still gets close to freezing at night) so washrooms were "interesting".
> We even found the zoo, and got to see the capybara (giant guinea pigs) and the peacock, who escaped last year and led their caretakers on a merry chase for over a week.
> By the time we left, the police were closing off the park to vehicles because there were so many people there. The wind had picked up and everytime a gust blew, we could hear the "ahs" from the crowd as cherry blossoms rained down on them like snow.


That sounds like a very busy but fun weekend. Great photos! xxxooo


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Hope the weather stays good it should be a lovely day out. xx


I'm hoping so. I never know what to take on a day out!


----------



## SaxonLady

jinx said:


> Nice you have a day off. You are so busy I am surprised you do not catch yourself coming when you are going.


It's not a day off. I need to try and catch up on my desk. And washing. If I don't look there is no tidying to do!


----------



## linkan

I've caught up! Hallelujah lol ????


----------



## linkan

SaxonLady said:


> It's not a day off. I need to try and catch up on my desk. And washing. If I don't look there is no tidying to do!


And if i don't leave my room then i don't have dishes and sweeping to do...

..... I do, I'm avoiding it like the plague until noon at least !


----------



## linkan

Mav, beautiful pictures and sounds like a wonderful day.
Is the bee balm burts bee's wax?

I love your flowering vine that's so pretty. I think that would make for a gorgeous garland on a tree.. Heck on anything.


----------



## LondonChris

Islander said:


> These would be nice for future yarn bombings... :sm02:
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/238057530280081735/
> Crochet Clematis
> 
> http://grandmotherspatternbook.com/?p=24051 Knit flowers for Spring


They are beautiful!


----------



## LondonChris

lifeline said:


> I think I have come out in sympathy with Jacky. I woke with a migraine making me feel sick, but tried to carry on as though it wasn't there in the hope it would just go away. Well it hasn't gone away and ended up being sick. I've spent the rest of the day trying not to be sick again, working so far. Trying to keep hydrated while not fancying anything at all :sm13:


Sorry you had such a horrible day. Have you been to the GP yet? Xxx


----------



## linkan

June, I'm with everyone else your garden however tiny you say it is , its still absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## linkan

jinx said:


> The remote in the living room does not work. The buttons are tiny, hard to push, and hidden on the side of the t.v. Mr. Wonderful cannot remember which button does what. So until I remember to purchase a new remote that t.v. does not get used.


My DH doesn't know how to turn our tv on. He had tho ask me to turn on his cartoons for him lol . 
That's not a joke either...honest hand to God . .. The man can put a car together from the frame up but can't figure out the remote control for the tv ????


----------



## LondonChris

Xiang said:


> It sounds like you might need to let people know that you need at least one day a week, just for yourself!
> My DD's tell me all the time, that it is ok for me to let them know when I need time to myself; they also notice when I am exhaused, and need space, then they will ring DH just to make sure I am resting.
> 
> I hope you get the rest, and quiet, that you need. It is wonderful having ones children & grandchildren; but one also requires the alone time, to restore ones energy levels! xoxoxo


I could of written that! I have only my DH here at the moment & he is asleep! The peace is great, it will not last I know.


----------



## jinx

linkan said:


> My DH doesn't know how to turn our tv on. He had tho ask me to turn on his cartoons for him lol .
> That's not a joke either...honest hand to God . .. The man can put a car together from the frame up but can't figure out the remote control for the tv ????


I understand about hubbies and remotes. I have color coded our remote. Yellow nail polish on the mute button.


----------



## LondonChris

SaxonLady said:


> It can get wearing when you are constantly needed. Make sure to book a day to yourselves. Go somewhere with hubby if possible.


I wish I could, had a day out last week, felt slightly guilty.


----------



## LondonChris

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:24 am EST and 8'C (46'F). Sunny today.
> Saturday, we went to the plant swap and lined up outside the Agricultural Building on the Fairgrounds. They opened the doors and all the plants were gone. If you weren't in that line you didnt' get anything. I got 5 plants for 14 dollars. Everything that my daughter, the planter, wanted except Bee Balm. We ended up getting that at the garden centre at a cost of $8. I quickly ran all my errands then off to the Songbird trunk sale, where I bought a sock blank.
> Sunday, I took mum into Toronto to go photographing the cherry blossoms in High Park. There are about 50 Sakura Cherry Trees there that were given to Toronto in 1959. We got there early when the wind was low and got some pictures before the wind picked up. We walked all around the park, there are 400 acres there. The lineups at the restaurant were over an hour long, but we found a hot dog cart and had hot dogs and sausages. The water was still turned off in the park (it still gets close to freezing at night) so washrooms were "interesting".
> We even found the zoo, and got to see the capybara (giant guinea pigs) and the peacock, who escaped last year and led their caretakers on a merry chase for over a week.
> By the time we left, the police were closing off the park to vehicles because there were so many people there. The wind had picked up and everytime a gust blew, we could hear the "ahs" from the crowd as cherry blossoms rained down on them like snow.


The photos look great, so does your day out.


----------



## linkan

LondonChris said:


> I wish I could, had a day out last week, felt slightly guilty.


I know what your saying.. But there is nothing wrong with personal time. Just because everyone around seems to rely heavily on a person, doesn't mean that person can't get time needed to recharge.

We might be super women with super yarn powers but even super women need to eat sleep and relax.

You can't be a shoulder to lean on if you collapse... Mentally and physically.
Took me a very long time to realize this and not feel guilty for saying "no" every once in awhile.


----------



## LondonChris

SaxonLady said:


> I'm hoping so. I never know what to take on a day out!


PAC-a-mac! Have a great day out, I love water.


----------



## LondonChris

linkan said:


> I know what your saying.. But there is nothing wrong with personal time. Just because everyone around seems to rely heavily on a person, doesn't mean that person can't get time needed to recharge.
> 
> We might be super women with super yarn powers but even super women need to eat sleep and relax.
> 
> You can't be a shoulder to lean on if you collapse... Mentally and physically.
> Took me a very long time to realize this and not feel guilty for saying "no" every once in awhile.


I did tell my DD not to come up this morning as her sister was coming round. For some reason they are not talking ver since the break-up.


----------



## LondonChris

Caught up. My DD came round today, we sat in the garden making up play lists for music for my party. I have put her in charge of entertainment. If she was doing the food we wouldn’t have much! Yesterday we got some different cakes to try, it was a hardship, the children loved them all.


----------



## linkan

London Girl said:


> They are really pretty and look just like clematis!!! xxx


All of those are amazing..

I do believe i have an idea. Don't everyone be too shocked lol.

I have several little diary's that i write random patterns in when it's not handy to have Lisa print them for me. (My sister is awesome)
Anyway..i have an especially really pretty one given to me by Jen. I think I'm going to make it my flower pattern book. Strictly for flower patterns. Yea ... I like it. . that works lol.


----------



## linkan

Sweet pea is here , we might go to the park today and feed the ducks she loves doing that.


----------



## SaxonLady

linkan said:


> And if i don't leave my room then i don't have dishes and sweeping to do...
> 
> ..... I do, I'm avoiding it like the plague until noon at least !


so stay put!


----------



## SaxonLady

LondonChris said:


> I wish I could, had a day out last week, felt slightly guilty.


you should not feel guilty. You should feel relieved, happy and relaxed.


----------



## SaxonLady

LondonChris said:


> PAC-a-mac! Have a great day out, I love water.


that's always in the bag!


----------



## SaxonLady

LondonChris said:


> Caught up. My DD came round today, we sat in the garden making up play lists for music for my party. I have put her in charge of entertainment. If she was doing the food we wouldn't have much! Yesterday we got some different cakes to try, it was a hardship, the children loved them all.


That sounded like a good day.


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> They looked so very sad a couple of weeks ago but suddenly, they have all rallied! There are a few that I should have split up last Autumn that may not survive but the rest look glorious!! xxxx


I think the copper coloured ones are wonderful... going to get some! xxx


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> Wow, that blossom is absolutely beautiful!!! Sounds like you had a fun weekend!! xx


Those blossoms are absolutely stunning, it must be something to walk through them!


----------



## Islander

jinx said:


> I installed adblockerplus last week, it is free. I just checked and it has already blocked 6,666 ads. Some sites will not operate if you have an adblocker. If you want to use that site you simply click to disable to blocker on that site.


Adblocker Plus works excellent on this site, I don't know why I didn't put it on sooner.


----------



## Islander

linkan said:


> I've caught up! Hallelujah lol ????


What a lovely avatar... Sweetpea! xxxx


----------



## Islander

linkan said:


> I know what your saying.. But there is nothing wrong with personal time. Just because everyone around seems to rely heavily on a person, doesn't mean that person can't get time needed to recharge.
> 
> We might be super women with super yarn powers but even super women need to eat sleep and relax.
> 
> You can't be a shoulder to lean on if you collapse... Mentally and physically.
> Took me a very long time to realize this and not feel guilty for saying "no" every once in awhile.


Well said. xoxox


----------



## Islander

LondonChris said:


> Caught up. My DD came round today, we sat in the garden making up play lists for music for my party. I have put her in charge of entertainment. If she was doing the food we wouldn't have much! Yesterday we got some different cakes to try, it was a hardship, the children loved them all.


Morning Chris!.. what kind of music did you choose? xoxo


----------



## Islander

Good morning from the Island Janet. Off to the ferry with Angela, it was a nice visit and I hope she comes back real soon, she's always so bubbly and happy. Have a good Monday all. xoxoxo


----------



## Barn-dweller

Quick feed back. Our viewers we had yesterday will be putting an offer in when they get home mid-week. There are a few stumbling blocks with them though. They haven't sold their place yet, they need a mortgage and mortgage companies don't like spring-fed water supplies but will accept bore-holes, which they are willing to put in but that might be a problem to our neighbour as we share the supply. But at least they are interested and seem to think they can overcome these problems. We shall see. xx


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Quick feed back. Our viewers we had yesterday will be putting an offer in when they get home mid-week. There are a few stumbling blocks with them though. They haven't sold their place yet, they need a mortgage and mortgage companies don't like spring-fed water supplies but will accept bore-holes, which they are willing to put in but that might be a problem to our neighbour as we share the supply. But at least they are interested and seem to think they can overcome these problems. We shall see. xx


Fingers crossed! xxxooo :sm02:


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Have fun with your steamer. xxxx :sm09: :sm09:


Oooh, I did!! I love that thing and was on it until the manager told me to turn it off and start tidying up!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> I like your idea. I have a power strip attached to my desk chair. I leave all the cords plugged in and when not in use turn the power strip off.


What a good idea!!!


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Do the chair backs wrap around the entire chair? :sm23:


No, they will have elastic to hold them in place at the top of the seat back.I will post a pic when I get the elastic on!!


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> I've caught up! Hallelujah lol ????


Love your new Sweet Pea avatar!!! xxxx


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Quick feed back. Our viewers we had yesterday will be putting an offer in when they get home mid-week. There are a few stumbling blocks with them though. They haven't sold their place yet, they need a mortgage and mortgage companies don't like spring-fed water supplies but will accept bore-holes, which they are willing to put in but that might be a problem to our neighbour as we share the supply. But at least they are interested and seem to think they can overcome these problems. We shall see. xx


I've got everything crossed again. It sounds like it might be a long process though.


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> I think the copper coloured ones are wonderful... going to get some! xxx


I wish I could send you some - or even remember the names of them! When I first planted them, I put their names on plastic sticks next to the plants. Liv was about 4 or 5 and came running in with a great bunch of them in her hand "Look what I found grandma, I picked them all up for you!!"


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Adblocker Plus works excellent on this site, I don't know why I didn't put it on sooner.


Were you here when I got a page long knuckle-rap pm from Admin for telling someone they could install Ad Blocker?!! :sm12: :sm13: :sm09: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Good morning from the Island Janet. Off to the ferry with Angela, it was a nice visit and I hope she comes back real soon, she's always so bubbly and happy. Have a good Monday all. xoxoxo


Aww, you will miss her but as long as she appears when summoned, it's ok to set her free again!!! xxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Quick feed back. Our viewers we had yesterday will be putting an offer in when they get home mid-week. There are a few stumbling blocks with them though. They haven't sold their place yet, they need a mortgage and mortgage companies don't like spring-fed water supplies but will accept bore-holes, which they are willing to put in but that might be a problem to our neighbour as we share the supply. But at least they are interested and seem to think they can overcome these problems. We shall see. xx


I can tell you aren't quite ready to go house hunting on that information! If they are keen enough, it will all come good. It's all crossed again!! xxxx


----------



## binkbrice

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:24 am EST and 8'C (46'F). Sunny today.
> Saturday, we went to the plant swap and lined up outside the Agricultural Building on the Fairgrounds. They opened the doors and all the plants were gone. If you weren't in that line you didnt' get anything. I got 5 plants for 14 dollars. Everything that my daughter, the planter, wanted except Bee Balm. We ended up getting that at the garden centre at a cost of $8. I quickly ran all my errands then off to the Songbird trunk sale, where I bought a sock blank.
> Sunday, I took mum into Toronto to go photographing the cherry blossoms in High Park. There are about 50 Sakura Cherry Trees there that were given to Toronto in 1959. We got there early when the wind was low and got some pictures before the wind picked up. We walked all around the park, there are 400 acres there. The lineups at the restaurant were over an hour long, but we found a hot dog cart and had hot dogs and sausages. The water was still turned off in the park (it still gets close to freezing at night) so washrooms were "interesting".
> We even found the zoo, and got to see the capybara (giant guinea pigs) and the peacock, who escaped last year and led their caretakers on a merry chase for over a week.
> By the time we left, the police were closing off the park to vehicles because there were so many people there. The wind had picked up and everytime a gust blew, we could hear the "ahs" from the crowd as cherry blossoms rained down on them like snow.


Wow just beautiful!


----------



## linkan

Islander said:


> What a lovely avatar... Sweetpea! xxxx


 Thanks, i just took this pic today she looked so cute.


----------



## linkan

London Girl said:


> I can tell you aren't quite ready to go house hunting on that information! If they are keen enough, it will all come good. It's all crossed again!! xxxx


I don't blame her on that one. I'll cross all my fingers and toes and send out all those good vibes for her too. But if it were me i wouldn't be able to get excited again till the papers were signed and the deal was done.


----------



## Barn-dweller

linkan said:


> I don't blame her on that one. I'll cross all my fingers and toes and send out all those good vibes for her too. But if it were me i wouldn't be able to get excited again till the papers were signed and the deal was done.


That's very true, until everything is signed with money in the bank, then I will get excited. xx


----------



## linkan

I've got to get an appointment with the eye doctor, my vision is getting so bad that i struggle even with readers on now.
I've gotten an appointment for the hot flashes and restless legs but they were booked till June28th !!
Im considering going forward with my neck surgery too.
I've read that the longer i wait with a ruptured disc in the neck the more i risk serious permanent nerve damage.


----------



## linkan

Barn-dweller said:


> That's very true, until everything is signed with money in the bank, then I will get excited. xx


Yuppers. . but stay positive anyway ????


----------



## Barn-dweller

linkan said:


> I've got to get an appointment with the eye doctor, my vision is getting so bad that i struggle even with readers on now.
> I've gotten an appointment for the hot flashes and restless legs but they were booked till June28th !!
> Im considering going forward with my neck surgery too.
> I've read that the longer i wait with a ruptured disc in the neck the more i risk serious permanent nerve damage.


Sounds like that could be a good idea. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

linkan said:


> Yuppers. . but stay positive anyway ????


Now that is the difficult bit. xx


----------



## linkan

Barn-dweller said:


> Now that is the difficult bit. xx


There's someone out there that will see it as the perfect place for them and they Will love it as much as you will love Where you are meant to be.


----------



## linkan

London Girl said:


> Love your new Sweet Pea avatar!!! xxxx


Thanks???? she's Nonna's little sweety today. She had us make a promise together today , that we will always be as loving and kind to each other as we are now , forever and ever. 
Oh my heart???????????????????? !


----------



## binkbrice

Okay I am caught up again and need to finish making dinner before going to Michaels preschool graduation :sm06:


----------



## jinx

Barn-dweller said:


> Quick feed back. Our viewers we had yesterday will be putting an offer in when they get home mid-week. There are a few stumbling blocks with them though. They haven't sold their place yet, they need a mortgage and mortgage companies don't like spring-fed water supplies but will accept bore-holes, which they are willing to put in but that might be a problem to our neighbour as we share the supply. But at least they are interested and seem to think they can overcome these problems. We shall see. xx


Sounds promising. Hope it works out for you. Then you can thumb your nose at the other guy.


----------



## linkan

So we held hands and crossed arms and promised... Waaay stronger than a pinkie promise, or so i was told.


----------



## jinx

I got one of those also.


London Girl said:


> Were you here when I got a page long knuckle-rap pm from Admin for telling someone they could install Ad Blocker?!! :sm12: :sm13: :sm09: xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

linkan said:


> Thanks???? she's Nonna's little sweety today. She had us make a promise together today , that we will always be as loving and kind to each other as we are now , forever and ever.
> Oh my heart???????????????????? !


Aw that's so cute, how old is she? xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Sounds promising. Hope it works out for you. Then you can thumb your nose at the other guy.


Done that already. xx :sm15:


----------



## linkan

binkbrice said:


> Okay I am caught up again and need to finish making dinner before going to Michaels preschool graduation :sm06:


What's for dinner tonight sis?


----------



## linkan

Barn-dweller said:


> Aw that's so cute, how old is she? xx


She'll be 5 late July


----------



## Miss Pam

linkan said:


> Thanks, i just took this pic today she looked so cute.


She is absolutely adorable! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> That's very true, until everything is signed with money in the bank, then I will get excited. xx


That's how I would be feeling about all this, too! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

linkan said:


> I've got to get an appointment with the eye doctor, my vision is getting so bad that i struggle even with readers on now.
> I've gotten an appointment for the hot flashes and restless legs but they were booked till June28th !!
> Im considering going forward with my neck surgery too.
> I've read that the longer i wait with a ruptured disc in the neck the more i risk serious permanent nerve damage.


Sorry you're still struggling with all of that, Angela. Best to get it all taken care of. Sending many warm, gentle and healing hugs! xxxooo


----------



## jinx

Speaking of Mr Wonderful's lock of knowledge on how to operate the many many remotes we have. Tonight I ask him to set the furnace down a few degrees. Hmm. It seemed to get cool very quickly. Yup, he had turned on the central air conditioner. Gotta love him, he tries. ;^)


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> Were you here when I got a page long knuckle-rap pm from Admin for telling someone they could install Ad Blocker?!! :sm12: :sm13: :sm09: xxxx


Yes I remember it was frowned upon. But Admin doesn't seem to be looking after much these days and people are getting tired of all the pop ups, malware, etc etc etc...writing this made me think of Anna and the King of Siam!


----------



## Islander

linkan said:


> Thanks???? she's Nonna's little sweety today. She had us make a promise together today , that we will always be as loving and kind to each other as we are now , forever and ever.
> Oh my heart???????????????????? !


I was like that with my grandmother and it is forever! xxx


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> I wish I could send you some - or even remember the names of them! When I first planted them, I put their names on plastic sticks next to the plants. Liv was about 4 or 5 and came running in with a great bunch of them in her hand "Look what I found grandma, I picked them all up for you!!"


All mixed up huh! That's one good thing about them, they start very easy when divided! xoxo


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> Aww, you will miss her but as long as she appears when summoned, it's ok to set her free again!!! xxx


She's pretty reliable and has already sent an email from State side. Absence makes the heart grow fonder!


----------



## Islander

linkan said:


> Thanks, i just took this pic today she looked so cute.


She's an angel, no doubt about it! xxx


----------



## Islander

linkan said:


> I've got to get an appointment with the eye doctor, my vision is getting so bad that i struggle even with readers on now.
> I've gotten an appointment for the hot flashes and restless legs but they were booked till June28th !!
> Im considering going forward with my neck surgery too.
> I've read that the longer i wait with a ruptured disc in the neck the more i risk serious permanent nerve damage.


It seems like we're always getting something fixed doesn't it? Not the kind of list one wants to have. Sending you supportive thoughts. xx


----------



## Islander

linkan said:


> Yuppers. . but stay positive anyway ????


You'll be too busy with June to worry about this until you sign on the dotted line. xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

Islander said:


> She's an angel, no doubt about it! xxx


She's a wonderful young woman! :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> I think they had too many complaints for the tourists that got pooped on!!! :sm14: :sm22: :sm23: xxx


hahaha .... If the bats are to be shifted, the powers that be need to make sure that they have a place that is as enticing as the gardens are, to the bats; then they would be happy to move! :sm06: :sm06: :sm09: :sm09: :sm16: :sm16:


----------



## Xiang

SaxonLady said:


> you could be in four states at once. What fun. Silly, wicked thought. If there was a dead body on that spot, who would be responsible?





Xiang said:


> Hehe hehe


Unfortunately I didn't get to be in those 4 states together, other people were on the monument, and nobody else could get on it! In Australia, we can do that with 3 states, with S.A., NSW & VIC; QLD, NSW & SA; SA, QLD & NT; and lastly, WA, SA & NT; NEVER with 4 states! :sm06: :sm08:


----------



## linkan

Another one of sweet pea.. She got to play with aunt Jen's cat today.


----------



## linkan

Xiang said:


> Unfortunately I didn't get to be in those 4 states together, other people were on the monument, and nobody else could get on it! In Australia, we can do that with 3 states, with S.A., NSW & VIC; QLD, NSW & SA; SA, QLD & NT; and lastly, WA, SA & NT; NEVER with 4 states! :sm06: :sm08:


I'm so happy for you that your having a great time,seeing new things and spending quality time with the hubs lol.
Love ya MJ ????


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> Yes and no. The overhead light and fan are on one control, but that control does not adjust the speed of the fan. I figured out what the other remote was for. It is to control my robot vacuum cleaner. Silly vacuum always wants to stop under the bed. The remote is great as I just start it again and it pops out from where it was hiding.


We replace about 4 remotes, with a universal control, so we wouldnt have "remote control confusion"! It was great to be able to use one control, for all of the entertainment appliances! :sm09: :sm09: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Well _I_ don't think so but that's what I've been told!! :sm23: xxxx


 :sm02: :sm02: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Thank you Saxy. It kind of takes care of itself and it is only tiny. Half an hour here and there seems to cover everything!!


That is a sensible garden, just the right size! :sm02: :sm24: :sm24: :sm12:


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> I installed adblockerplus last week, it is free. I just checked and it has already blocked 6,666 ads. Some sites will not operate if you have an adblocker. If you want to use that site you simply click to disable to blocker on that site.


????????????


----------



## Xiang

SaxonLady said:


> Wonderful pictures. That's a great camera.


It's on the Galaxy S7, and all I do is point and shoot! ????????


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> I do wonder what goes on in your mind sometimes. xx :sm23:


She has a very enquiring, and extremely creative mind! :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## linkan

Islander said:


> I was like that with my grandmother and it is forever! xxx


????????????


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:24 am EST and 8'C (46'F). Sunny today.
> Saturday, we went to the plant swap and lined up outside the Agricultural Building on the Fairgrounds. They opened the doors and all the plants were gone. If you weren't in that line you didnt' get anything. I got 5 plants for 14 dollars. Everything that my daughter, the planter, wanted except Bee Balm. We ended up getting that at the garden centre at a cost of $8. I quickly ran all my errands then off to the Songbird trunk sale, where I bought a sock blank.
> Sunday, I took mum into Toronto to go photographing the cherry blossoms in High Park. There are about 50 Sakura Cherry Trees there that were given to Toronto in 1959. We got there early when the wind was low and got some pictures before the wind picked up. We walked all around the park, there are 400 acres there. The lineups at the restaurant were over an hour long, but we found a hot dog cart and had hot dogs and sausages. The water was still turned off in the park (it still gets close to freezing at night) so washrooms were "interesting".
> We even found the zoo, and got to see the capybara (giant guinea pigs) and the peacock, who escaped last year and led their caretakers on a merry chase for over a week.
> By the time we left, the police were closing off the park to vehicles because there were so many people there. The wind had picked up and everytime a gust blew, we could hear the "ahs" from the crowd as cherry blossoms rained down on them like snow.


Sounds like a great time, except for the water being turned off!
:sm06: 
Those blossoming trees are stunning! :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Xiang

SaxonLady said:


> Yesterday's concert was incredible. The standard of playing, along with the chosen pieces made for the best day of music I have ever had. My pick won the competition, which means he will come back and play for us again sometime. He is Taiwanese American. That is, he comes from Taiwan but lives and works in America. Amazing talent. If you Americans like classical piano, watch out for Yi Yang Chen!
> 
> Plus I got a cuddle when he left.


WOW ... what a parting gift, the sensation will last forever! 
:sm06: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> I hope you get a serious viewer soon.


Ditto from me also! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

SaxonLady said:


> Tomorrow I'm on a trip with my Vetlettes. We're having a trip on a horse-drawn barge on the Kennet and Avon canal. Getting there by coach.


Sounds like a great day will be had by all! Enjoy! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> I hope you get rest at least then, if you don't sleep. That is quite the trip. You're getting to see a lot.


Yes, if I had known exactly what this trip entailed, or even knew that the distances here, are equivalent to our distances, I would have extend the trip, and stayed at least 2 nights, at each stop. I think that would make it a less exhausting, and more enjoyable for us! :sm06: :sm06: :sm16: :sm16: :sm22: :sm22:


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> I have a metal stand that was sold in the hospital excess goods sale. All my electrical stuff gets charged there because the stand is beside an outlet and really handy. And the metal edges keep everything from falling off, even if the stand is moved.


We have 3 power points in our lounge room, and they are all in ridiculously awkward places, so there are power boards connected to extension cords, so that there are enough power points to cater to all things powered, that live in my lounge room! 
:sm06: :sm06: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> That's why I want to crochet myself a flower blanket. I have too many months without flowers.


That is a wonderful idea, one I will possibly follow! I don't really like fake flowers as decoration, I much prefer things that can be used, and blankets would be ideal for the winter months! :sm01: :sm01:


----------



## Xiang

Xiang said:


> Jinx, is there not one remote available somewhere, that could combine, and replace, all of those controls?





nitz8catz said:


> We have a remote with a label on it for Mum that says "Mum, do not touch this button". The last time she did, it took me an hour to get the TV working again. Mum and Stuart with remotes are a disaster in this house.


Jinx, I was a little confused, from O2 deprivation, when I read the post associated with my answering post. It was actually Linkan's post I was answering, not yours;and I don't even know how I managed to get it wrong! :sm12: :sm16: :sm23:


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> We have a remote with a label on it for Mum that says "Mum, do not touch this button". The last time she did, it took me an hour to get the TV working again. Mum and Stuart with remotes are a disaster in this house.


 :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> The companies making TVs seem to go out of their way to make the buttons on the TV impossible to find and push. The TV in the family room is the only one with the buttons easily accessible down the right side. All the rest, you have to find the hidden door or stand on a stepstool with a flashlight so you can find the little button.


Our emergency buttons are on the back left side of the tv, but they are too small for me to identify, so I am extremly lucky that replacement remotes are very easy to find!


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> DH won't even notice the chair backs, never mind the mistake!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


Isn't that true of most mere males (for future reference - MM's), although I shouldn't throw aspertions about, because I have been known to not notice some fairly significant things .... like a brand new kitchen, in my parents home, when DD's 4 & 5 were very young children! :sm06: :sm06: :sm16: :sm16: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> I think Mr Wonderful was in Australia in 2007. He was in Brisbane and could not fly to the other areas they wanted to visit because there was a presidential conference and no flying was allow. They took a boat tour and along the river banks there were trees that were loaded with bats. Looked like black apples hanging on the trees. He had 15 pictures of the bats, but not one picture of him or his friend.


A lot of people forget to have their own image among their holiday shots! :sm16: :sm16: :sm06: :sm06: :sm04: :sm04:


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Stunning, I love the cactus flower!!


So do I, I would take one home, if I could, but I think those cacti have already made their way to the Great Land Downunder; or its relative. I think they are from the prickly pear family.


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> You'll be too busy with June to worry about this until you sign on the dotted line. xxxx


Ha ha, if only it was that simple. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Xiang said:


> She has a very enquiring, and extremely creative mind! :sm23: :sm23:


'That's one way of describing it. xx :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a sunny Wales, got a nasty feeling it will be grass cutting again this afternoon. Off to do the ironing now, back later. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Surrey. The house was a hive of activity yesterday with everyone knitting and crocheting flowers and bugs and sewing them onto strip of knitting. We are going to have quite a lot for our yarn bombing.

Today I am off on a stream train ride and cream tea on the Watercress Line not far from here. I think our WI has booked a whole carriage.

June is it today you are off to Wales? If so have a wonderful time. xx

Angela, lovely photos of Sweetpea. She is a little stunner. Hope you can get your shoulder sorted. xx

Jacky sending good vibes to your viewers and still keeping everything crossed.xx

Trish, lovely to have Angela with you for a few days. Send her my love xx

With regards to tv remotes Mr P is definitely in charge, except for my tv in the kitchen which he thinks he is in charge of but is not!

Everyone hope you are all ok and I will try and keep up with you. Love you all lots. xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. The house was a hive of activity yesterday with everyone knitting and crocheting flowers and bugs and sewing them onto strip of knitting. We are going to have quite a lot for our yarn bombing.
> 
> Today I am off on a stream train ride and cream tea on the Watercress Line not far from here. I think our WI has booked a whole carriage.
> 
> June is it today you are off to Wales? If so have a wonderful time. xx
> 
> Angela, lovely photos of Sweetpea. She is a little stunner. Hope you can get your shoulder sorted. xx
> 
> Jacky sending good vibes to your viewers and still keeping everything crossed.xx
> 
> Trish, lovely to have Angela with you for a few days. Send her my love xx
> 
> With regards to tv remotes Mr P is definitely in charge, except for my tv in the kitchen which he thinks he is in charge of but is not!
> 
> Everyone hope you are all ok and I will try and keep up with you. Love you all lots. xxx


No it's next week June is coming, shame it's not today the weather is glorious. xx


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> I've got to get an appointment with the eye doctor, my vision is getting so bad that i struggle even with readers on now.
> I've gotten an appointment for the hot flashes and restless legs but they were booked till June28th !!
> Im considering going forward with my neck surgery too.
> I've read that the longer i wait with a ruptured disc in the neck the more i risk serious permanent nerve damage.


Wow, that's a lot to deal with love but we're all with you, holding your hand when necessary! I was at the doc's just now to see if the tests showed I had an under-active thyroid, to explain my inability to lose weight and constant tiredness but no such luck, lol!! I have more vitamin deficiency tests to do for the tiredness but I think it's just old age creeping on, new bits of me are dropping off every day!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> Thanks???? she's Nonna's little sweety today. She had us make a promise together today , that we will always be as loving and kind to each other as we are now , forever and ever.
> Oh my heart???????????????????? !


Oh bless every bone in her little body, she really is a sweetie, you are so lucky to have each other to love!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> I got one of those also.


I don't think there's anyone there to care about it any more!!!


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Yes I remember it was frowned upon. But Admin doesn't seem to be looking after much these days and people are getting tired of all the pop ups, malware, etc etc etc...writing this made me think of Anna and the King of Siam!


I know that show well but am struggling to 'get' that reference, Trish!! :sm09: Oh, I got it "Etcetera, etcetera, etcetera!"!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> hahaha .... If the bats are to be shifted, the powers that be need to make sure that they have a place that is as enticing as the gardens are, to the bats; then they would be happy to move! :sm06: :sm06: :sm09: :sm09: :sm16: :sm16:


....or maybe they just enjoy pooping on the tourists?!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> Another one of sweet pea.. She got to play with aunt Jen's cat today.


That picture would sell and sell if it were made public (not suggesting you do!) It looks completely professional and just purrfect, love, love, love it!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Ha ha, if only it was that simple. xx


I'm simple!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Wow, that's a lot to deal with love but we're all with you, holding your hand when necessary! I was at the doc's just now to see if the tests showed I had an under-active thyroid, to explain my inability to lose weight and constant tiredness but no such luck, lol!! I have more vitamin deficiency tests to do for the tiredness but I think it's just old age creeping on, new bits of me are dropping off every day!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


What you need is a nice restful break. xxxx :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> I'm simple!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


No comment. xxxx :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm15:


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. The house was a hive of activity yesterday with everyone knitting and crocheting flowers and bugs and sewing them onto strip of knitting. We are going to have quite a lot for our yarn bombing.
> 
> Today I am off on a stream train ride and cream tea on the Watercress Line not far from here. I think our WI has booked a whole carriage.
> 
> June is it today you are off to Wales? If so have a wonderful time. xx
> 
> Angela, lovely photos of Sweetpea. She is a little stunner. Hope you can get your shoulder sorted. xx
> 
> Jacky sending good vibes to your viewers and still keeping everything crossed.xx
> 
> Trish, lovely to have Angela with you for a few days. Send her my love xx
> 
> With regards to tv remotes Mr P is definitely in charge, except for my tv in the kitchen which he thinks he is in charge of but is not!
> 
> Everyone hope you are all ok and I will try and keep up with you. Love you all lots. xxx


That sounds like a wonderful day and the weather is perfect for it!! Wales and Jacky are next Tuesday but I am away to Suffolk with the Zumba gang (now known as the WCs - Wanderers/Coven combination!) for a few days tomorrow! Hope to see you soon! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> What you need is a nice restful break. xxxx :sm09: :sm09:


Sounds good to me but where do I go to get one of those?!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Sounds good to me but where do I go to get one of those?!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


Try the back of beyond, surrounded by greenery, sheep and lambs, perfect company, peaceful location, sounds just like Wales to me. xxxx :sm09: :sm24:


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Try the back of beyond, surrounded by greenery, sheep and lambs, perfect company, peaceful location, sounds just like Wales to me. xxxx :sm09: :sm24:


Ok, that sounds perfect, see you next week!!! xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:19 am EST and 14'C (57'F). We all woke up about an hour and a half ago, because of a noisy thunderstorm with lots of rain, that sounded like it came right overhead. One of the claps of thunder set off the car alarm on one of the neighbours. The rain has been heavy and will continue until suppertime. I need to wear my boots today.
I started a different flower last night, but it's too dark to get a picture. It looks like an Irish Rose.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> That sounds like a wonderful day and the weather is perfect for it!! Wales and Jacky are next Tuesday but I am away to Suffolk with the Zumba gang (now known as the WCs - Wanderers/Coven combination!) for a few days tomorrow! Hope to see you soon! xxxx


Enjoy your time with the Zumba Wanderers/Coven.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Wow, that's a lot to deal with love but we're all with you, holding your hand when necessary! I was at the doc's just now to see if the tests showed I had an under-active thyroid, to explain my inability to lose weight and constant tiredness but no such luck, lol!! I have more vitamin deficiency tests to do for the tiredness but I think it's just old age creeping on, new bits of me are dropping off every day!!! xxxx





Barn-dweller said:


> What you need is a nice restful break. xxxx :sm09: :sm09:


I'm sure you'll both have a nice break. Not so sure about the restful?


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> hahaha .... If the bats are to be shifted, the powers that be need to make sure that they have a place that is as enticing as the gardens are, to the bats; then they would be happy to move!





London Girl said:


> ....or maybe they just enjoy pooping on the tourists?!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


That's one way to make the tourists go away and leave them in peace.


----------



## jinx

Morning. We are getting quite sick of the constant rain. Then I remind myself it could be snow and I suddenly like the rain.


nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:19 am EST and 14'C (57'F). We all woke up about an hour and a half ago, because of a noisy thunderstorm with lots of rain, that sounded like it came right overhead. One of the claps of thunder set off the car alarm on one of the neighbours. The rain has been heavy and will continue until suppertime. I need to wear my boots today.
> I started a different flower last night, but it's too dark to get a picture. It looks like an Irish Rose.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> I don't think there's anyone there to care about it any more!!!


Admin showed up long enough to chop up our old thread. But definitely no regular appearances anymore.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Wow, that's a lot to deal with love but we're all with you, holding your hand when necessary! I was at the doc's just now to see if the tests showed I had an under-active thyroid, to explain my inability to lose weight and constant tiredness but no such luck, lol!! I have more vitamin deficiency tests to do for the tiredness but I think it's just old age creeping on, new bits of me are dropping off every day!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


I'm nodding off at work just about every day now, but it's my allergies. I'm not getting enough sleep because of them. And if I take the allergy medication, I fall asleep from that too. I'm one of the 10% of people that "non-drowsy" makes drowsy.
We can all snooze together.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> No it's next week June is coming, shame it's not today the weather is glorious. xx


Hopefully, you'll have some nice days next week too.


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:19 am EST and 14'C (57'F). We all woke up about an hour and a half ago, because of a noisy thunderstorm with lots of rain, that sounded like it came right overhead. One of the claps of thunder set off the car alarm on one of the neighbours. The rain has been heavy and will continue until suppertime. I need to wear my boots today.
> I started a different flower last night, but it's too dark to get a picture. It looks like an Irish Rose.


I love a good storm but not one that wakes me up at dawn!!!


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. The house was a hive of activity yesterday with everyone knitting and crocheting flowers and bugs and sewing them onto strip of knitting. We are going to have quite a lot for our yarn bombing.
> 
> Today I am off on a stream train ride and cream tea on the Watercress Line not far from here. I think our WI has booked a whole carriage.
> 
> June is it today you are off to Wales? If so have a wonderful time. xx
> 
> Angela, lovely photos of Sweetpea. She is a little stunner. Hope you can get your shoulder sorted. xx
> 
> Jacky sending good vibes to your viewers and still keeping everything crossed.xx
> 
> Trish, lovely to have Angela with you for a few days. Send her my love xx
> 
> With regards to tv remotes Mr P is definitely in charge, except for my tv in the kitchen which he thinks he is in charge of but is not!
> 
> Everyone hope you are all ok and I will try and keep up with you. Love you all lots. xxx


That steam train ride sounds wonderful.
There's a new inn in town now, being run by a fellow with an English mum. He's serving high tea. I'm going to have to go and try his scones and clotted cream.


----------



## jinx

London Girl said:


> Wow, that's a lot to deal with love but we're all with you, holding your hand when necessary! I was at the doc's just now to see if the tests showed I had an under-active thyroid, to explain my inability to lose weight and constant tiredness but no such luck, lol!! I have more vitamin deficiency tests to do for the tiredness but I think it's just old age creeping on, new bits of me are dropping off every day!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


Mr. Wonderful has no thyroid. He is constantly fatigued, unable to lose weight, and generally feeling older than he is. He saw the specialist yesterday. Gave doctor an earful about the fatigue that keeps him abed half of his life. Doctor insisted the levels were in the normal range and he should just lose weight. The range for acceptable level is quite large, he is at the bottom of that range. Cannot wonder if raising that level a bit would not make his feel much better.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> Morning. We are getting quite sick of the constant rain. Then I remind myself it could be snow and I suddenly like the rain.


I agree. It's much better than ice!


----------



## jinx

London Girl said:


> That sounds like a wonderful day and the weather is perfect for it!! Wales and Jacky are next Tuesday but I am away to Suffolk with the Zumba gang (now known as the WCs - Wanderers/Coven combination!) for a few days tomorrow! Hope to see you soon! xxxx


Admire your ability to have enough get up and go to get up and go on your travels. I also envy you. However it is hard to go very far when one has to be home before dark.


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Mr. Wonderful has no thyroid. He is constantly fatigued, unable to lose weight, and generally feeling older than he is. He saw the specialist yesterday. Gave doctor an earful about the fatigue that keeps him abed half of his life. Doctor insisted the levels were in the normal range and he should just lose weight. The range for acceptable level is quite large, he is at the bottom of that range. Cannot wonder if raising that level a bit would not make his feel much better.


They could just give it a short-term try just to see if it helped, couldn't they? I am not that bad, fortunately but it does get very wearing to feel a total lack of energy most of the time, I feel for Mr Wonderful, I really do!!


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> Mr. Wonderful has no thyroid. He is constantly fatigued, unable to lose weight, and generally feeling older than he is. He saw the specialist yesterday. Gave doctor an earful about the fatigue that keeps him abed half of his life. Doctor insisted the levels were in the normal range and he should just lose weight. The range for acceptable level is quite large, he is at the bottom of that range. Cannot wonder if raising that level a bit would not make his feel much better.


And every person is different. How about working with the patient. If you DH felt better, he would become more active and then he could work on losing the weight. Think about that doctor!!


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> I love a good storm but not one that wakes me up at dawn!!!


I used to love watching the thunderstorms over the lake at our old house.


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Admire your ability to have enough get up and go to get up and go on your travels. I also envy you. However it is hard to go very far when one has to be home before dark.


I am mostly happy to be at someone else's house after dark - as long as I don't have to go home before it gets light again!!!


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> So do I, I would take one home, if I could, but I think those cacti have already made their way to the Great Land Downunder; or its relative. I think they are from the prickly pear family.


We even have a prickly pear relative up here in Canada. One of the varieties doesn't mind cold.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> Yes, if I had known exactly what this trip entailed, or even knew that the distances here, are equivalent to our distances, I would have extend the trip, and stayed at least 2 nights, at each stop. I think that would make it a less exhausting, and more enjoyable for us! :sm06: :sm06: :sm16: :sm16: :sm22: :sm22:


Sounds like a 2nd trip and 3rd trip will be necessary. Maybe only doing 2 states at a time. And you haven't had any time to go looking for yarn!!! :sm01:
If you ever decide to come to Canada, make it a LONG trip because nothing is close together here. Unless you stay in one of the cities, but cities really aren't that much different the world over.


----------



## jinx

I think the exact same thing. However, the doctor disagrees and supposedly is smarter about prescribing meds than I am. How simple life use to be before he needed to start taking med and seeing doctorsssss. Several doctor as each part of the body needs a specialists and another doctor to coordinate the care of all those other doctors. UGH


London Girl said:


> They could just give it a short-term try just to see if it helped, couldn't they? I am not that bad, fortunately but it does get very wearing to feel a total lack of energy most of the time, I feel for Mr Wonderful, I really do!!


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Ok, that sounds perfect, see you next week!!! xxxx


It's a date. Our viewers from Sunday have just been back for another quick look, they were just doing a drive-by but DH was out in the garden so saw them. I think they must be keen but not getting my hopes up too much, they still need to sell their house. xxxx


----------



## jinx

If Mr. Wonderful would allow me to accompany him on his doctors visit those exact words would have been spoken.


nitz8catz said:


> And every person is different. How about working with the patient. If you DH felt better, he would become more active and then he could work on losing the weight. Think about that doctor!!


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> It's a date. Our viewers from Sunday have just been back for another quick look, they were just doing a drive-by but DH was out in the garden so saw them. I think they must be keen but not getting my hopes up too much, they still need to sell their house. xxxx


That's good. But after the last time, I think I'd be cautious until some paperwork is exchanged.


----------



## nitz8catz

linkan said:


> Another one of sweet pea.. She got to play with aunt Jen's cat today.


Beautiful picture of your sweetie.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> Unfortunately I didn't get to be in those 4 states together, other people were on the monument, and nobody else could get on it! In Australia, we can do that with 3 states, with S.A., NSW & VIC; QLD, NSW & SA; SA, QLD & NT; and lastly, WA, SA & NT; NEVER with 4 states! :sm06: :sm08:


I can only be in two provinces at a time. Although there is one spot where 2 provinces and 2 territories come together, but there is no road anywhere near it and I'm not backpacking through bear and mountain lion country to get there.


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> She's pretty reliable and has already sent an email from State side. Absence makes the heart grow fonder!


Say a hello to Angela from me too. It's lovely that she can come and visit.


----------



## nitz8catz

I'm going to sign off now.
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> That's good. But after the last time, I think I'd be cautious until some paperwork is exchanged.


Until ALL paperwork is completed. xx


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> That sounds like a wonderful day and the weather is perfect for it!! Wales and Jacky are next Tuesday but I am away to Suffolk with the Zumba gang (now known as the WCs - Wanderers/Coven combination!) for a few days tomorrow! Hope to see you soon! xxxx


Busy lady!!! Have fun with all these outings. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

jinx said:


> Mr. Wonderful has no thyroid. He is constantly fatigued, unable to lose weight, and generally feeling older than he is. He saw the specialist yesterday. Gave doctor an earful about the fatigue that keeps him abed half of his life. Doctor insisted the levels were in the normal range and he should just lose weight. The range for acceptable level is quite large, he is at the bottom of that range. Cannot wonder if raising that level a bit would not make his feel much better.


It sure seems like it would help him a lot to raise the level.


----------



## Miss Pam

Good morning. We've got sunshine and warm weather again today, but it's going to cool down a bit (around 75F) from the 85F we've had the last couple of days. That will be much more comfortable. I'm off to Fiber Social at the LYS this morning. That's about all the excitement going on in my life at the moment. I hope you all are having a great day/afternoon/evening. xxxooo


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> It's a date. Our viewers from Sunday have just been back for another quick look, they were just doing a drive-by but DH was out in the garden so saw them. I think they must be keen but not getting my hopes up too much, they still need to sell their house. xxxx


I think they must be _really_ keen as you can't really drive past your house on the way to anywhere!!! Everything is still crossed and they may sell their house really quickly!! xxxx


----------



## binkbrice

linkan said:


> What's for dinner tonight sis?


Sorry I'm late but we had spaghetti last night, tonight we will have stuffed cabbage casserole yummm!


----------



## linkan

Today if i can get my feet moving we are going to go feed the ducks. Everyone was too tired yesterday so hopefully Jen goes with today. Then she is going back to Kentucky .


----------



## binkbrice

linkan said:


> Another one of sweet pea.. She got to play with aunt Jen's cat today.


Jen got a kitten?


----------



## binkbrice

Xiang said:


> It's on the Galaxy S7, and all I do is point and shoot! ????????


I have the same phone and it is a great camera not so sure about the phone part though :sm16:


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> Today if i can get my feet moving we are going to go feed the ducks. Everyone was too tired yesterday so hopefully Jen goes with today. Then she is going back to Kentucky .


Are they still planning to go to Florida? xxx


----------



## binkbrice

London Girl said:


> Are they still planning to go to Florida? xxx


I think they are....


----------



## London Girl

binkbrice said:


> I think they are....


Oh dear. Maybe it will be too hot for them there.......? We can but hope xxxx


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> Try the back of beyond, surrounded by greenery, sheep and lambs, perfect company, peaceful location, sounds just like Wales to me. xxxx :sm09: :sm24:


You're describing the outside box of my Yorkshire tea....it's almost too pretty to throw away. :sm02:


----------



## Islander

linkan said:


> Today if i can get my feet moving we are going to go feed the ducks. Everyone was too tired yesterday so hopefully Jen goes with today. Then she is going back to Kentucky .


Have a nice day with your Jen.xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Try the back of beyond, surrounded by greenery, sheep and lambs, perfect company, peaceful location, sounds just like Wales to me. xxxx :sm09: :sm24:


Youll both have a great time xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

nitz8catz said:


> That steam train ride sounds wonderful.
> There's a new inn in town now, being run by a fellow with an English mum. He's serving high tea. I'm going to have to go and try his scones and clotted cream.


Will take you there next time you come and visit.

Here's some photos. We had a great time


----------



## RookieRetiree

PurpleFi said:


> Will take you there next time you come and visit.
> 
> Here's some photos. We had a great time


That looks like so much fun.


----------



## Xiang

Hello ladies, we are now resting in our suite in Taos, New Mexico. It is a lovely suite, and furnished beautifully. Here are photos of the inside of the suite! There is also a little kitchenette, with a microwave & coffee machine. Quite comfy! ????


----------



## Barn-dweller

Xiang said:


> Hello ladies, we are now resting in our suite in Taos, New Mexico. It is a lovely suite, and furnished beautifully. Here are photos of the inside of the suite! There is also a little kitchenette, with a microwave & coffee machine. Quite comfy! ????


Looks very nice, love all the wood. xx


----------



## Miss Pam

Xiang said:


> Hello ladies, we are now resting in our suite in Taos, New Mexico. It is a lovely suite, and furnished beautifully. Here are photos of the inside of the suite! There is also a little kitchenette, with a microwave & coffee machine. Quite comfy! ????


It looks lovely, Judi. We enjoyed our visit to Taos a few years ago. :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi

Xiang said:


> Hello ladies, we are now resting in our suite in Taos, New Mexico. It is a lovely suite, and furnished beautifully. Here are photos of the inside of the suite! There is also a little kitchenette, with a microwave & coffee machine. Quite comfy! ????


Looks fantastic x


----------



## Xiang

LondonChris said:


> I wish I could, had a day out last week, felt slightly guilty.





SaxonLady said:


> you should not feel guilty. You should feel relieved, happy and relaxed.


Chris, you should never feel guilty about having some time to yourself. I will send dh out on his bike, if he (or I) begin to show signs of crankiness; and I have also become quite comfortable about letting my girls know if I am not well enough (psychologically), to have the younger children around me, as it is much safer for the children, when my mood is stable, and I am rested & happy. My mother, and her mother, never showed if they needed a rest, and they would never hurt any of the children, I was far too young to know the intricacies of my grandmothers psyche, but I knew my mother! My 2nd & 3rd dd's often went to stay when their single sibling cousin was going to be there, because for mum, it was easier to have 3 children, 2 of whom were quite good at entertaining themselves, and the single child needed to be amused constantly! Mum is the reason I am honest about how I am feeling, with my girls. The other is that they will most likely be grandmothers one day, & they also need to know that it is ok, to not have ones gk's, each time one is asked! You need to give yourself permission to do this also; because people who don't have their full quota of health, need their self time more, than if they have full health. It is looking after yourself, so that you can enjoy being with your gs's; even if it isnt as often as you might want to have them!

Sorry about the lecture; & I hope it all makes sense, as , I just thought I would give you an insight into my own self talk, to help me with the decision of having children stay a night or more; or putting it off until I am feeling much more child safe! :sm06: :sm06: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Islander

Susan, we finally have our own "little bird" and it only took 5 yrs for it arrive. A common house wren, I believe this is the male. My bird book reads that he makes many nests of sticks first and then the female gets to pick which nest she likes best....so maybe there won't be any grand-birds after all? 
Mr J. is quite happy that he got any bird to take interest in his box!


----------



## RookieRetiree

Xiang said:


> Hello ladies, we are now resting in our suite in Taos, New Mexico. It is a lovely suite, and furnished beautifully. Here are photos of the inside of the suite! There is also a little kitchenette, with a microwave & coffee machine. Quite comfy! ????


Very nice. That's also a place I want to visit.


----------



## Islander

linkan said:


> Another one of sweet pea.. She got to play with aunt Jen's cat today.


You take the most beautiful shots of her... these are treasures. xxx


----------



## Islander

PurpleFi said:


> Will take you there next time you come and visit.
> 
> Here's some photos. We had a great time


Would you look at the size of those scones.. yummy! xxx


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> I think they must be _really_ keen as you can't really drive past your house on the way to anywhere!!! Everything is still crossed and they may sell their house really quickly!! xxxx


Lets hope this will be the one. xxx


----------



## Islander

The garden is going to be amazing this year, the iris are going to put on a show after all, and all the other plants are ready to burst. The temps are going back down to the low 50's next week but at least it won't be raining!


----------



## Islander

I will say hi to Ang for you Mav, she always asks about you all!


----------



## Xiang

LondonChris said:


> PAC-a-mac! Have a great day out, I love water.





SaxonLady said:


> that's always in the bag!


I never wear anything to stop getting wet when it rains. It rains so rarely in my region, that I would rather get wet, especially if we are having a summer rain storm. It is a bit of a laugh, when we are doing some shopping in Adelaide; the Southerners head for shelter, and my family keep walking on the path we began on. The rest of the people look at us, with bemused looks on their faces! They really don't know what to think! :sm06: :sm06: :sm23: :sm23: :sm16: :sm17:


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> Lets hope this will be the one. xxx


My fingers are crossed, which makes it a tad difficult to type! 
xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

LondonChris said:


> Caught up. My DD came round today, we sat in the garden making up play lists for music for my party. I have put her in charge of entertainment. If she was doing the food we wouldn't have much! Yesterday we got some different cakes to try, it was a hardship, the children loved them all.





SaxonLady said:


> That sounded like a good day.


I agree, a wonderfully good day, Chris. xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Right, I'm off to get ready for my afternoon shift in the charity shop, catch you all later
> 
> Lots of love xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


I thought you stopped doing that! :sm06: :sm06: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Xiang

Miss Pam said:


> Wonderful photos, Judi! xxxooo


Thanks Pam. xoxoxo


----------



## linkan

London Girl said:


> Are they still planning to go to Florida? xxx


Yea. Theyare still trying to go there. I'm hoping she doesn't like it too lol. She burns so easy in the sun.


----------



## linkan

Xiang said:


> Hello ladies, we are now resting in our suite in Taos, New Mexico. It is a lovely suite, and furnished beautifully. Here are photos of the inside of the suite! There is also a little kitchenette, with a microwave & coffee machine. Quite comfy! ????


Those are beautiful pictures. What am amazing room.


----------



## Xiang

SaxonLady said:


> It's not a day off. I need to try and catch up on my desk. And washing. If I don't look there is no tidying to do!


I was doing mine whenevet I reached the point of not being able deal with the situation. The house was never dirty, just untidy & very cluttered, when this happens, I have often become overwhelmed with everything, then I have to wait until the feeling of being totally crowded, by everything. Once I become less stressed, and anxious, then I can begin to get things sorted again; a tiny bit at a time, gradually increasing the size of the space I get done in each day. If I dissmiss my strategies, it all falls in a heap again! :sm06: :sm06: :sm23: :sm23: :sm16: :sm16:


----------



## linkan

PurpleFi said:


> Will take you there next time you come and visit.
> 
> Here's some photos. We had a great time


Looks like great fun. I really want tho do a dinner and wine on the rails . it's about an hour from here and kind of pricey but it's dinner and wine on a luxury train..... Enough said right lol.


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> Mav, beautiful pictures and sounds like a wonderful day.
> Is the bee balm burts bee's wax?
> 
> I love your flowering vine that's so pretty. I think that would make for a gorgeous garland on a tree.. Heck on anything.


Beautiful for a young child to play with, or a slightly older girl to wear in her hair; lots of wonderful ways to use it, and other similar items! xoxoxo


----------



## linkan

Islander said:


> You take the most beautiful shots of her... these are treasures. xxx


Awww .. With all the beautiful photos you take that means alot to me. 
I use to take photos all the time. Even did a wedding. I'm trying now to get back in the groove. Sweet pea makes it easy she's so cute lol.


----------



## linkan

Xiang said:


> I was doing mine whenevet I reached the point of not being able deal with the situation. The house was never dirty, just untidy & very cluttered, when this happens, I have often become overwhelmed with everything, then I have to wait until the feeling of being totally crowded, by everything. Once I become less stressed, and anxious, then I can begin to get things sorted again; a tiny bit at a time, gradually increasing the size of the space I get done in each day. If I dissmiss my strategies, it all falls in a heap again! :sm06: :sm06: :sm23: :sm23: :sm16: :sm16:


That happens to me often


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Quick feed back. Our viewers we had yesterday will be putting an offer in when they get home mid-week. There are a few stumbling blocks with them though. They haven't sold their place yet, they need a mortgage and mortgage companies don't like spring-fed water supplies but will accept bore-holes, which they are willing to put in but that might be a problem to our neighbour as we share the supply. But at least they are interested and seem to think they can overcome these problems. We shall see. xx


I will keep sending positive energies, in the hope that they, or another viewer, put in an offer that is acceptable for you & DH, and their property is also sold; so that the sale is finalised within a good time! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Oooh, I did!! I love that thing and was on it until the manager told me to turn it off and start tidying up!! xxxx


Hahaha


----------



## linkan

We had a blast at the park but i am exhausted. Jen and i got to spend time together and i got to know her husband a little more. 
I don't hate the man. I don't even dislike him so far. He was very respectful and kind and seemed to talk sensibly.
I've already gotten over the whole marriage thing. It's done now and time will tell if it works out it works out. 
But in the mean time, we had a really good time together. I can't completely write the guy off anyway because his favorite color is purple. They even want to have a daughter and name her violet.


----------



## linkan

The park we went to has a teddy bear museum , it's so cute. It's very small but beary cute lol.


----------



## linkan

Jen saved a baby ducks life. Just out of the water was a muddy bank and it was tiny. Like very newborn and it was stuck on its back in the mud. So she hopped the fence and got him out and back into the water.


----------



## linkan

One more photo y'all. 

This one is of another blessing entirely.


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> I wish I could send you some - or even remember the names of them! When I first planted them, I put their names on plastic sticks next to the plants. Liv was about 4 or 5 and came running in with a great bunch of them in her hand "Look what I found grandma, I picked them all up for you!!"


Hahaha .... isn't it wonderful when the children bring in the flowers, that are attached to almost the entire plant! hehehe 
This happened to my fledgling garden, when some geranium & palergonium plants were given to me, and they had only just begun recovering from the transfer! My heart dropped to my feet, and I hugged the dynamic duo, and thanked them for the flowers. After a minute, or 2, I sauntered slowly; so those 2 tiny rascals didn't need to run to keep up with me, and when we got to the plants, I was almost so deliriously happy to see that each of the plundered plants still had enough of the plant left, to continue growing!
:sm06: :sm06: :sm23: :sm23: :sm16: :sm16:


----------



## linkan

Im not sure what the spot is on my rug lol. But it's next to my leg in the pic and looks terrible lol.


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Were you here when I got a page long knuckle-rap pm from Admin for telling someone they could install Ad Blocker?!! :sm12: :sm13: :sm09: xxxx


When did that happen? I don't remember that!


----------



## Miss Pam

linkan said:


> One more photo y'all.
> 
> This one is of another blessing entirely.


Definitely another blessing! So glad it's healing so well. :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> That's very true, until everything is signed with money in the bank, then I will get excited. xx


I dont blame you for having that attitude either. xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> I've got to get an appointment with the eye doctor, my vision is getting so bad that i struggle even with readers on now.
> I've gotten an appointment for the hot flashes and restless legs but they were booked till June28th !!
> Im considering going forward with my neck surgery too.
> I've read that the longer i wait with a ruptured disc in the neck the more i risk serious permanent nerve damage.


That is absolutely correct Angela, just make sure that any, and all, questions should be answered fully, in terms that you understand easily! Don't leave your appointment, until you are satisfied that you understand everything about the proceedure! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> Thanks???? she's Nonna's little sweety today. She had us make a promise together today , that we will always be as loving and kind to each other as we are now , forever and ever.
> Oh my heart???????????????????? !


How old is Sweet Pea now?


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> So we held hands and crossed arms and promised... Waaay stronger than a pinkie promise, or so i was told.


Small children are so precious! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

LondonChris said:


> I could of written that! I have only my DH here at the moment & he is asleep! The peace is great, it will not last I know.


Begin by gently telling your girls how many days, in any given week, because the amount of rest you will need each week will change. They might take some time to understand, or accept, your changes; but when they know what your needs are, I think you will notice that you will get some rest days, then you will wonder why you didn't do it earlier! xoxoxo


----------



## linkan

Xiang said:


> How old is Sweet Pea now?


She is turning 5 July 27th.


----------



## linkan

Xiang said:


> That is absolutely correct Angela, just make sure that any, and all, questions should be answered fully, in terms that you understand easily! Don't leave your appointment, until you are satisfied that you understand everything about the proceedure! xoxoxo


I was made to watch several videos about the surgery before they scheduled it the first time. At the surgeons request. But then of course being me, i actually found footage of the actual surgical procedure online and watched those too lol.


----------



## Xiang

LondonChris said:


> I wish I could, had a day out last week, felt slightly guilty.


Unfortunately I think it might take a little bit to be able to not feel guilty, but resting enough to get rid of your exhaustion, is much better than ending up in hospital, due to illness caused by exhaustion. xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> I'm so happy for you that your having a great time,seeing new things and spending quality time with the hubs lol.
> Love ya MJ ????


Thanks CD, it would have been great if we'd had the time to meet up with some, or all, of the USA sisters. I'm not greedy!!!????????????


----------



## Islander

linkan said:


> Awww .. With all the beautiful photos you take that means alot to me.
> I use to take photos all the time. Even did a wedding. I'm trying now to get back in the groove. Sweet pea makes it easy she's so cute lol.


I learn and get my inspiration from looking at other peoples photos, hint....you! :sm02: :sm24:


----------



## Islander

linkan said:


> One more photo y'all.
> 
> This one is of another blessing entirely.


That's amazing how short a time your DS's hand has healed. xxx


----------



## Islander

linkan said:


> Jen saved a baby ducks life. Just out of the water was a muddy bank and it was tiny. Like very newborn and it was stuck on its back in the mud. So she hopped the fence and got him out and back into the water.


She's a good gal...


----------



## wendyacz

linkan said:


> One more photo y'all.
> 
> This one is of another blessing entirely.


So pleased for quick healing, looks so much better... continued health!!!


----------



## Islander

Xiang said:


> Hahaha .... isn't it wonderful when the children bring in the flowers, that are attached to almost the entire plant! hehehe
> This happened to my fledgling garden, when some geranium & palergonium plants were given to me, and they had only just begun recovering from the transfer! My heart dropped to my feet, and I hugged the dynamic duo, and thanked them for the flowers. After a minute, or 2, I sauntered slowly; so those 2 tiny rascals didn't need to run to keep up with me, and when we got to the plants, I was almost so deliriously happy to see that each of the plundered plants still had enough of the plant left, to continue growing!
> :sm06: :sm06: :sm23: :sm23: :sm16: :sm16:


Good story Judi! My grandfather used to plant scented lilies in a high raised bed for my other grandmother who was blind. She would then go out with her trowel to weed, and cut the bulbs to pieces! But boy could she grow sweet peas!


----------



## Islander

PurpleFi said:


> Will take you there next time you come and visit.
> 
> Here's some photos. We had a great time


Josephine, I wish we could all ride a train like the Orient Express! xox


----------



## wendyacz

linkan said:


> The park we went to has a teddy bear museum , it's so cute. It's very small but beary cute lol.


And a BEARY cute photo of all, very sweet


----------



## Islander

linkan said:


> The park we went to has a teddy bear museum , it's so cute. It's very small but beary cute lol.


She's a natural poser! ????


----------



## lifeline

Xiang said:


> Hello ladies, we are now resting in our suite in Taos, New Mexico. It is a lovely suite, and furnished beautifully. Here are photos of the inside of the suite! There is also a little kitchenette, with a microwave & coffee machine. Quite comfy! ????


What a lovely place to stay


----------



## lifeline

linkan said:


> One more photo y'all.
> 
> This one is of another blessing entirely.


Amazing


----------



## London Girl

Good morning all from a slightly grey and overcast London! Am off to Aldeburgh in a minute but hope to catch up later and will pop in when I can. Lots of love to you all, dear friends!! xxxxxxxx


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> Mr. Wonderful has no thyroid. He is constantly fatigued, unable to lose weight, and generally feeling older than he is. He saw the specialist yesterday. Gave doctor an earful about the fatigue that keeps him abed half of his life. Doctor insisted the levels were in the normal range and he should just lose weight. The range for acceptable level is quite large, he is at the bottom of that range. Cannot wonder if raising that level a bit would not make his feel much better.


I would have thought the best level for his body to function well, would be to have the level with in the mid range! What about getting a second opinion, from a different doc. Mr Wonderful is obviously not coping on his maintenance level, and thinhs need to change for him.
xoxoxo

Have a look at this site Jinx, iWonderfult is evidence based changes to thyroid therapy, published a few years ago. Might be able to use it as ammunition against your docs ideas on this subject, and it might help Mr Wonderful get a change in dosage.????????


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a slightly sunny Surrey. Not quite a hot as yesterday. Spent last night making spiders.

This morning I have a meeting for the arts festival and then it is singing tonight.

Happy Wednesday everyone. xxx


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> I was made to watch several videos about the surgery before they scheduled it the first time. At the surgeons request. But then of course being me, i actually found footage of the actual surgical procedure online and watched those too lol.


Don't do that, it will only frighten you, as you discovered. If we already knew exactly how babies were born, the human being would be close to extinction by now! xoxoxo


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> Susan, we finally have our own "little bird" and it only took 5 yrs for it arrive. A common house wren, I believe this is the male. My bird book reads that he makes many nests of sticks first and then the female gets to pick which nest she likes best....so maybe there won't be any grand-birds after all?
> Mr J. is quite happy that he got any bird to take interest in his box!


Cute, fingers crossed they like your box the best. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

linkan said:


> One more photo y'all.
> 
> This one is of another blessing entirely.


That looks brilliant. xx :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a slightly grey and overcast London! Am off to Aldeburgh in a minute but hope to catch up later and will pop in when I can. Lots of love to you all, dear friends!! xxxxxxxx


Have a great time. xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning from a damp, dreary Wales. Summer has gone!!! At least we got all the grass cut yesterday so things are looking quite good outside, well apart from the weeds etc. Have finished the ammonite bit of my shawl and now onto the sea foam bit, I keep ending up with blue hands as the dye seems to be coming out of the yarn, I thought I has lost circulation in my hands the first time I saw it. :sm16: :sm12: Dinner is ready to go in the oven so might get a few rows in this morning. See you all later have a good day, hope your weather is better. xx


----------



## RookieRetiree

Just popping in for a quick hi. Things are very busy here. I have gotten some more packing done and the boxes are in the garage. I think I'll do a short rent on a storage space/locker to get them out of here for when I get around to calling a realtor to come take photos and set up the listing. I think I'm about 2 weeks away from that, so after Memorial Day. Everything is about a month later than I anticipated, but that's okay.

We're heading to Bloomington, IL on Friday to meet up with DD1 to look at houses there and then drive on down to her current home to pack up there. Her house sold in less than 12 hours for over the asking price. She's in a small panic that she has to find something-I told her she has a couple of weeks yet for a July 1 move in date. She may have to put her things in storage for a month or so.


----------



## Barn-dweller

RookieRetiree said:


> Just popping in for a quick hi. Things are very busy here. I have gotten some more packing done and the boxes are in the garage. I think I'll do a short rent on a storage space/locker to get them out of here for when I get around to calling a realtor to come take photos and set up the listing. I think I'm about 2 weeks away from that, so after Memorial Day. Everything is about a month later than I anticipated, but that's okay.
> 
> We're heading to Bloomington, IL on Friday to meet up with DD1 to look at houses there and then drive on down to her current home to pack up there. Her house sold in less than 12 hours for over the asking price. She's in a small panic that she has to find something-I told her she has a couple of weeks yet for a July 1 move in date. She may have to put her things in storage for a month or so.


It's all go then? Wish we had sold ours that quickly. xx


----------



## RookieRetiree

Barn-dweller said:


> It's all go then? Wish we had sold ours that quickly. xx


Yes, her closing is June 11 with the possibility of adding another 15 days on to that if DD needs it to move into a new place. We're looking a couple of houses on Friday which have real promise and well within her price range.

The listing and photos went up on the realtor.com (and others) webpage at 5:00 a.m. By 9:00 a.m. there were 3 showings scheduled. At 11:00 a.m., DD was at a local radio station for a field trip with one of her students (visually impaired). She's gone there many times over the past 15 years and knows everyone there. The staff at the radio station are aware that she's taken a different job and would be moving so they had a small bon voyage celebration for her. The receptionist pulled her aside and coincidentally asked if her house was on the market yet. When DD said "yes", the receptionist called her daughter to let her know. The daughter has been living with her mother since moving back to Springfield and was wanting to get into a house in DD's neighborhood. She wanted it badly with a quick viewing and offer by 4:00 p.m.

I don't even kid myself that ours will go that same way. I sure hope that you get some more showings and some more interest in buying your place. It's that time of year here and for sale signs are going up around our neighborhood. It always happens right when school is letting out and families move over the summer and start the school year in the new place. So far, the homes are selling pretty quickly so I'm hopeful that it won't take more than a month.


----------



## Barn-dweller

RookieRetiree said:


> Yes, her closing is June 11 with the possibility of adding another 15 days on to that if DD needs it to move into a new place. We're looking a couple of houses on Friday which have real promise and well within her price range.
> 
> The listing and photos went up on the realtor.com (and others) webpage at 5:00 a.m. By 9:00 a.m. there were 3 showings scheduled. At 11:00 a.m., DD was at a local radio station for a field trip with one of her students (visually impaired). She's gone there many times over the past 15 years and knows everyone there. The staff at the radio station are aware that she's taken a different job and would be moving so they had a small bon voyage celebration for her. The receptionist pulled her aside and coincidentally asked if her house was on the market yet. When DD said "yes", the receptionist called her daughter to let her know. The daughter has been living with her mother since moving back to Springfield and was wanting to get into a house in DD's neighborhood. She wanted it badly with a quick viewing and offer by 4:00 p.m.
> 
> I don't even kid myself that ours will go that same way. I sure hope that you get some more showings and some more interest in buying your place. It's that time of year here and for sale signs are going up around our neighborhood. It always happens right when school is letting out and families move over the summer and start the school year in the new place. So far, the homes are selling pretty quickly so I'm hopeful that it won't take more than a month.


That was great, we're 6 months and counting but we did have that p***k messing us around for ages. Hope yours goes quickly, how soon will your other place be ready to move into? xx


----------



## jinx

Wow. Unbelievable how well and quickly that is healing. A blessing indeed.


linkan said:


> One more photo y'all.
> 
> This one is of another blessing entirely.


----------



## jinx

Xiang said:


> I would have thought the best level for his body to function well, would be to have the level with in the mid range! What about getting a second opinion, from a different doc. Mr Wonderful is obviously not coping on his maintenance level, and thinhs need to change for him.
> xoxoxo
> 
> Have a look at this site Jinx, iWonderfult is evidence based changes to thyroid therapy, published a few years ago. Might be able to use it as ammunition against your docs ideas on this subject, and it might help Mr Wonderful get a change in dosage.????????


This appointment was the third opinion. All the doctors believe this level is great and that he should stay on this dose. This doctor said considering his other meds and other health issues this level was best. I followed a topic on Paradise recently about this very thing. Pages of people saying exactly the same thing. Doctors all keep the levels in the lower range. If it were me I would have ask more questions. For now we have to accept that it is better for him to be at this level.


----------



## jinx

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from a damp, dreary Wales. Summer has gone!!! At least we got all the grass cut yesterday so things are looking quite good outside, well apart from the weeds etc. Have finished the ammonite bit of my shawl and now onto the sea foam bit, I keep ending up with blue hands as the dye seems to be coming out of the yarn, I thought I has lost circulation in my hands the first time I saw it. :sm16: :sm12: Dinner is ready to go in the oven so might get a few rows in this morning. See you all later have a good day, hope your weather is better. xx


Morning. Our weather is the same and has been for several days. I keep reminding myself that 2 weeks ago the moisture falling was snow and then the rain does not seem so bad.


----------



## jinx

RookieRetiree said:


> Just popping in for a quick hi. Things are very busy here. I have gotten some more packing done and the boxes are in the garage. I think I'll do a short rent on a storage space/locker to get them out of here for when I get around to calling a realtor to come take photos and set up the listing. I think I'm about 2 weeks away from that, so after Memorial Day. Everything is about a month later than I anticipated, but that's okay.
> 
> We're heading to Bloomington, IL on Friday to meet up with DD1 to look at houses there and then drive on down to her current home to pack up there. Her house sold in less than 12 hours for over the asking price. She's in a small panic that she has to find something-I told her she has a couple of weeks yet for a July 1 move in date. She may have to put her things in storage for a month or so.


Moving sure is a lot of work. Hope everything goes according to your plan. Your new home is so worth the work.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Barn-dweller said:


> That was great, we're 6 months and counting but we did have that p***k messing us around for ages. Hope yours goes quickly, how soon will your other place be ready to move into? xx


The plans for our house have been presented to the homeowners assoc. and should get notice of approval next Monday. Lot clearing and foundation should start shortly after that. The construction loan has been approved so all systems are go for a move in by Thanksgiving. If we sell before that then we'll rent here for the rest of the summer to help watch DGS while he's off school and then rent in TN from Sept. until house is done


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:29 am EST and 10'C (50'F). Sunny today with a south-east wind keeping temperatures down in this area. An hour north and the temperature will double.
The dishwasher repairman showed up again, fixed one thing and broke something else. We've had two different repairmen and both of them have either forgot to put something back in or lost a part, we suspect, in the machine. We're not running the machine until one of them comes back with the next part (and retrieves the part that fell in). 
I crocheted last night.


----------



## nitz8catz

RookieRetiree said:


> The plans for our house have been presented to the homeowners assoc. and should get notice of approval next Monday. Lot clearing and found ation should start shortly after that. The construction loan has been approved so all systems are go for a move in by Thanksgiving. If we sell before that then we'll rent here for the rest of the summer to help watch DGS while he's off school and then rent in TN from Sept. until house is done


It's amazing how quickly a house can be built when all the contractors are lined up correctly. It sounds like your plans are proceeding nicely.


----------



## nitz8catz

RookieRetiree said:


> Yes, her closing is June 11 with the possibility of adding another 15 days on to that if DD needs it to move into a new place. We're looking a couple of houses on Friday which have real promise and well within her price range.
> 
> The listing and photos went up on the realtor.com (and others) webpage at 5:00 a.m. By 9:00 a.m. there were 3 showings scheduled. At 11:00 a.m., DD was at a local radio station for a field trip with one of her students (visually impaired). She's gone there many times over the past 15 years and knows everyone there. The staff at the radio station are aware that she's taken a different job and would be moving so they had a small bon voyage celebration for her. The receptionist pulled her aside and coincidentally asked if her house was on the market yet. When DD said "yes", the receptionist called her daughter to let her know. The daughter has been living with her mother since moving back to Springfield and was wanting to get into a house in DD's neighborhood. She wanted it badly with a quick viewing and offer by 4:00 p.m.
> 
> I don't even kid myself that ours will go that same way. I sure hope that you get some more showings and some more interest in buying your place. It's that time of year here and for sale signs are going up around our neighborhood. It always happens right when school is letting out and families move over the summer and start the school year in the new place. So far, the homes are selling pretty quickly so I'm hopeful that it won't take more than a month.


My sister's old house didn't go quite that fast but it did go quickly with a bidding war that ended with them getting almost 50% more than they asked for.
It sounds like you have a hot real estate market there.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from a damp, dreary Wales. Summer has gone!!! At least we got all the grass cut yesterday so things are looking quite good outside, well apart from the weeds etc. Have finished the ammonite bit of my shawl and now onto the sea foam bit, I keep ending up with blue hands as the dye seems to be coming out of the yarn, I thought I has lost circulation in my hands the first time I saw it. :sm16: :sm12: Dinner is ready to go in the oven so might get a few rows in this morning. See you all later have a good day, hope your weather is better. xx


I had a yarn that did that too. My bamboo needles had blue tips and my hands were tinged blue. I ended up frogging everything and giving the yarn a bath in salt and vinegar, (just a couple of drops), then a cook in the microwave. It worked and now the colour sticks to the yarn. It wasn't even noticeable that the colour had bled off.
I'm eagerly waiting for the picture of the finished shawl.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a slightly sunny Surrey. Not quite a hot as yesterday. Spent last night making spiders.
> 
> This morning I have a meeting for the arts festival and then it is singing tonight.
> 
> Happy Wednesday everyone. xxx


Not a fan of spiders. I'll stick to the flowers.
Have a happy Wednesday.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a slightly grey and overcast London! Am off to Aldeburgh in a minute but hope to catch up later and will pop in when I can. Lots of love to you all, dear friends!! xxxxxxxx


Another busy person. Have a good trip.


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> Josephine, I wish we could all ride a train like the Orient Express! xox


That would be fun and probably cheaper than the Rocky Mountaineer train!


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> Good story Judi! My grandfather used to plant scented lilies in a high raised bed for my other grandmother who was blind. She would then go out with her trowel to weed, and cut the bulbs to pieces! But boy could she grow sweet peas!


I think I would have hidden the trowel!
I once bought over 200 bulbs for assorted spring flowering plants. I planted them in the gardens in the fall and waited all winter for them. In the spring, mum "helped me" while I was at work and dug up all the 200 bulbs. She said she thought they had to be taken out of the ground and dried before they would flower. Mum is confined to annuals now.


----------



## nitz8catz

linkan said:


> One more photo y'all.
> 
> This one is of another blessing entirely.


Wow, that has healed nicely.


----------



## nitz8catz

linkan said:


> Jen saved a baby ducks life. Just out of the water was a muddy bank and it was tiny. Like very newborn and it was stuck on its back in the mud. So she hopped the fence and got him out and back into the water.


Ahh, I wonder how it ended up on its back?


----------



## nitz8catz

linkan said:


> We had a blast at the park but i am exhausted. Jen and i got to spend time together and i got to know her husband a little more.
> I don't hate the man. I don't even dislike him so far. He was very respectful and kind and seemed to talk sensibly.
> I've already gotten over the whole marriage thing. It's done now and time will tell if it works out it works out.
> But in the mean time, we had a really good time together. I can't completely write the guy off anyway because his favorite color is purple. They even want to have a daughter and name her violet.


I'm glad the meeting went well.
You don't have to be best buddies, just keep the lines of communication open. Especially if they actually move to Florida.


----------



## jinx

Lovely crocheting. Hope that relieves the stress that is sure to have come from the inept repair personnel.


nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:29 am EST and 10'C (50'F). Sunny today with a south-east wind keeping temperatures down in this area. An hour north and the temperature will double.
> The dishwasher repairman showed up again, fixed one thing and broke something else. We've had two different repairmen and both of them have either forgot to put something back in or lost a part, we suspect, in the machine. We're not running the machine until one of them comes back with the next part (and retrieves the part that fell in).
> I crocheted last night.


----------



## nitz8catz

linkan said:


> Looks like great fun. I really want tho do a dinner and wine on the rails . it's about an hour from here and kind of pricey but it's dinner and wine on a luxury train..... Enough said right lol.


We did the dinner and wine on the train to the east coast of Canada. I recommend it heartily. Especially the wine, you don't notice the train motion after that. :sm11:


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> Susan, we finally have our own "little bird" and it only took 5 yrs for it arrive. A common house wren, I believe this is the male. My bird book reads that he makes many nests of sticks first and then the female gets to pick which nest she likes best....so maybe there won't be any grand-birds after all?
> Mr J. is quite happy that he got any bird to take interest in his box!


Your little bird looks quite industrious. Hopefully the female picks that box.
The squirrel ate the front off our box so that will have to be fixed before anything nests there. I should put the gourd out. We have baltimore orioles in the backyard and they like hanging nests.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> Hello ladies, we are now resting in our suite in Taos, New Mexico. It is a lovely suite, and furnished beautifully. Here are photos of the inside of the suite! There is also a little kitchenette, with a microwave & coffee machine. Quite comfy! ????


I love all the wood. That suite looks very comfortable.
I'm glad that you are having a wonderful trip.


----------



## nitz8catz

I need to go now.
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a slightly grey and overcast London! Am off to Aldeburgh in a minute but hope to catch up later and will pop in when I can. Lots of love to you all, dear friends!! xxxxxxxx


Have a great time away! We've got the same weather here this morning. Will be off for my walk shortly. Plan to do a bit of housework this morning. Will be meeting up with friends this afternoon for some knitting and visiting. xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:29 am EST and 10'C (50'F). Sunny today with a south-east wind keeping temperatures down in this area. An hour north and the temperature will double.
> The dishwasher repairman showed up again, fixed one thing and broke something else. We've had two different repairmen and both of them have either forgot to put something back in or lost a part, we suspect, in the machine. We're not running the machine until one of them comes back with the next part (and retrieves the part that fell in).
> I crocheted last night.


That shawl looks wonderful, love the colour combinations. xx


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> It's all go then? Wish we had sold ours that quickly. xx


Me, too, about both of ours!!! xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

Miss Pam said:


> Me, too, about both of ours!!! xxxooo


Yes, presumably no news on your front? xx


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:29 am EST and 10'C (50'F). Sunny today with a south-east wind keeping temperatures down in this area. An hour north and the temperature will double.
> The dishwasher repairman showed up again, fixed one thing and broke something else. We've had two different repairmen and both of them have either forgot to put something back in or lost a part, we suspect, in the machine. We're not running the machine until one of them comes back with the next part (and retrieves the part that fell in).
> I crocheted last night.


Both crochet projects look great! Sorry about the dishwasher repair issues! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Yes, presumably no news on your front? xx


No news at all on either place. Mr. Ric has to get someone in to take care of replacing the drywall (sheetrock) in the rental house and those people are so busy right now that it looks like it could be July before they can get to our job. Who knew?!!! It's so frustrating!!! With our house, we're still waiting for Sound Transit to get back to us. I think we're the last one on the block waiting for that. Demolition of the 8 empty houses is supposed to begin in a few weeks. Will be weird here (or rather weirder). xxxooo


----------



## jinx

I was not able to knit much the last week because of my shoulder problems. Who knew moving your hands would be bothersome to your shoulder. All I managed to knit was this hat. Granddaughter gave me permission to post this picture of Lilly. I tried crocheting this a.m. thinking that would be less bothersome. Nope, cannot do that. That is okay as I prefer to knit.


----------



## annieb5191

I do love the colors you picked, and turned out great, but I understand all too well how a bum shoulder hurts. I woke up one morning intending on getting some work done on a project I was knitting for my grandaughter and found that it got worse after I started knitting. This went on for several days and it got worse again, finally made a trip to see my Dr. who told me I had pinched a nerve in my shoulder. Not 1, but 2 nerves. We figured out it happened after a HUGE snow storm and I had to shovel a path for my dogs to even get out the back door. SO, 3 weeks later, several trips to get some PT on my shoulder, I am somewhat relieved that it is better, but it still hurts to do much work with my knitting needles and still cannot sleep on that side. My Dr. said could take awhile yet and to be patient. Would like to tell this to the 2 people who are waiting for their projects I promised them I would make. The fact is I shoveled too long, and too hard!


----------



## jinx

annieb5191 said:


> I do love the colors you picked, and turned out great, but I understand all too well how a bum shoulder hurts. I woke up one morning intending on getting some work done on a project I was knitting for my grandaughter and found that it got worse after I started knitting. This went on for several days and it got worse again, finally made a trip to see my Dr. who told me I had pinched a nerve in my shoulder. Not 1, but 2 nerves. We figured out it happened after a HUGE snow storm and I had to shovel a path for my dogs to even get out the back door. SO, 3 weeks later, several trips to get some PT on my shoulder, I am somewhat relieved that it is better, but it still hurts to do much work with my knitting needles and still cannot sleep on that side. My Dr. said could take awhile yet and to be patient. Would like to tell this to the 2 people who are waiting for their projects I promised them I would make. The fact is I shoveled too long, and too hard!


I figured several members would be able to relate to my situation. Hope yours continue to heal and you are able to get your projects finished.


----------



## lifeline

jinx said:


> I was not able to knit much the last week because of my shoulder problems. Who knew moving your hands would be bothersome to your shoulder. All I managed to knit was this hat. Granddaughter gave me permission to post this picture of Lilly. I tried crocheting this a.m. thinking that would be less bothersome. Nope, cannot do that. That is okay as I prefer to knit.


Really lovely


----------



## RookieRetiree

Miss Pam said:


> No news at all on either place. Mr. Ric has to get someone in to take care of replacing the drywall (sheetrock) in the rental house and those people are so busy right now that it looks like it could be July before they can get to our job. Who knew?!!! It's so frustrating!!! With our house, we're still waiting for Sound Transit to get back to us. I think we're the last one on the block waiting for that. Demolition of the 8 empty houses is supposed to begin in a few weeks. Will be weird here (or rather weirder). xxxooo


It is so disheartening to hear that this is still an ongoing mess. I hope you come out of it with an acceptable outcome.


----------



## RookieRetiree

jinx said:


> I was not able to knit much the last week because of my shoulder problems. Who knew moving your hands would be bothersome to your shoulder. All I managed to knit was this hat. Granddaughter gave me permission to post this picture of Lilly. I tried crocheting this a.m. thinking that would be less bothersome. Nope, cannot do that. That is okay as I prefer to knit.


Very nice. Hope your shoulder feels better each day.


----------



## SaxonLady

linkan said:


> Thanks???? she's Nonna's little sweety today. She had us make a promise together today , that we will always be as loving and kind to each other as we are now , forever and ever.
> Oh my heart???????????????????? !


No danger there methinks!


----------



## binkbrice

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:29 am EST and 10'C (50'F). Sunny today with a south-east wind keeping temperatures down in this area. An hour north and the temperature will double.
> The dishwasher repairman showed up again, fixed one thing and broke something else. We've had two different repairmen and both of them have either forgot to put something back in or lost a part, we suspect, in the machine. We're not running the machine until one of them comes back with the next part (and retrieves the part that fell in).
> I crocheted last night.


Both are very nice!


----------



## SaxonLady

linkan said:


> Another one of sweet pea.. She got to play with aunt Jen's cat today.


OMG. She is so adorable.


----------



## SaxonLady

Xiang said:


> She has a very enquiring, and extremely creative mind! :sm23: :sm23:


Thanks Xiang. Quite true. Weird as well!


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> 'That's one way of describing it. xx :sm23: :sm23:


Judi is being polite!


----------



## SaxonLady

Xiang said:


> Hello ladies, we are now resting in our suite in Taos, New Mexico. It is a lovely suite, and furnished beautifully. Here are photos of the inside of the suite! There is also a little kitchenette, with a microwave & coffee machine. Quite comfy! ????


Ooooh. I could live with that. I love carved wood.


----------



## SaxonLady

linkan said:


> One more photo y'all.
> 
> This one is of another blessing entirely.


An amazing blessing!


----------



## SaxonLady

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:29 am EST and 10'C (50'F). Sunny today with a south-east wind keeping temperatures down in this area. An hour north and the temperature will double.
> The dishwasher repairman showed up again, fixed one thing and broke something else. We've had two different repairmen and both of them have either forgot to put something back in or lost a part, we suspect, in the machine. We're not running the machine until one of them comes back with the next part (and retrieves the part that fell in).
> I crocheted last night.


You really are a great crocheter.


----------



## SaxonLady

jinx said:


> I was not able to knit much the last week because of my shoulder problems. Who knew moving your hands would be bothersome to your shoulder. All I managed to knit was this hat. Granddaughter gave me permission to post this picture of Lilly. I tried crocheting this a.m. thinking that would be less bothersome. Nope, cannot do that. That is okay as I prefer to knit.


Lovely colours. Plus they match her shirt.


----------



## Miss Pam

RookieRetiree said:


> It is so disheartening to hear that this is still an ongoing mess. I hope you come out of it with an acceptable outcome.


Thank you, Jeanette! xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> Judi is being polite!


I'm being me. xx :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> I'm being me. xx :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


Yep. Totally different!


----------



## linkan

Islander said:


> I learn and get my inspiration from looking at other peoples photos, hint....you! :sm02: :sm24:


Awww , Well i get inspiration from you so keep em coming lol.
I was lucky enough to meet alot of photographers and get to see their work first hand because i ran a photo lab for nearly ten years.
We even had contracts with a few including the police department. I was personally responsible for crime scene photos for Clark county before things went digital.


----------



## linkan

wendyacz said:


> And a BEARY cute photo of all, very sweet


Thanks Wendy????


----------



## linkan

Islander said:


> She's a natural poser! ????


She told me yesterday that she just really needs to be in movies lol.


----------



## linkan

Xiang said:


> Don't do that, it will only frighten you, as you discovered. If we already knew exactly how babies were born, the human being would be close to extinction by now! xoxoxo


That kind of stuff doesn't frighten me. It's money that has kept me from doing the surgery.
I find it interesting. I even made my surgeon for my hysterectomy take photos so i could see for myself lol. I'm weird like that i guess.


----------



## linkan

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:29 am EST and 10'C (50'F). Sunny today with a south-east wind keeping temperatures down in this area. An hour north and the temperature will double.
> The dishwasher repairman showed up again, fixed one thing and broke something else. We've had two different repairmen and both of them have either forgot to put something back in or lost a part, we suspect, in the machine. We're not running the machine until one of them comes back with the next part (and retrieves the part that fell in).
> I crocheted last night.


That is just gorgeous !!!!!! ILove the shawl. It might be my favorite lol????????????????????


----------



## linkan

nitz8catz said:


> I think I would have hidden the trowel!
> I once bought over 200 bulbs for assorted spring flowering plants. I planted them in the gardens in the fall and waited all winter for them. In the spring, mum "helped me" while I was at work and dug up all the 200 bulbs. She said she thought they had to be taken out of the ground and dried before they would flower. Mum is confined to annuals now.


I have to start bulbs in a planter indoors or the squirrels dig them up.


----------



## linkan

jinx said:


> I was not able to knit much the last week because of my shoulder problems. Who knew moving your hands would be bothersome to your shoulder. All I managed to knit was this hat. Granddaughter gave me permission to post this picture of Lilly. I tried crocheting this a.m. thinking that would be less bothersome. Nope, cannot do that. That is okay as I prefer to knit.


Lovely job. I know how much it affects your whole arm. You gotta just keep doing what you can do. Frozen shoulder can be even worse.


----------



## linkan

SaxonLady said:


> OMG. She is so adorable.


Thanks. . . she's a riot.


----------



## linkan

Well ladies , I've got an owl to finish and I'm so So so very close.
Bedding is in the wash , so I'm going to relax and do the embroidery and watch a movie while the laundry does it's thing. Then i get to give the dog a bath lol.


----------



## linkan

Hugs and love all xoxo


----------



## Xiang

Just dropping in quickly, to post a few photos fom this morning. I hope you enjoy them.


----------



## binkbrice

Xiang said:


> Just dropping in quickly, to post a few photos fom this morning. I hope you enjoy them.


I love these photos someday I will have to visit there!


----------



## Islander

Xiang said:


> Just dropping in quickly, to post a few photos fom this morning. I hope you enjoy them.


The adobe buildings are wonderful, everything looks so tidy and well kept. xoxo


----------



## jinx

Xiang said:


> Just dropping in quickly, to post a few photos fom this morning. I hope you enjoy them.


Thanks for taking us along on your holiday. Great pictures.


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> Yep. Totally different!


Alway have been, always will be. xx :sm15:


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Alway have been, always will be. xx :sm15:


 :sm02: :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

Xiang said:


> Just dropping in quickly, to post a few photos fom this morning. I hope you enjoy them.


Talk about a different landscape every day, they're great. xx :sm24:


----------



## Barn-dweller

Miss Pam said:


> :sm02: :sm02: xxxooo


And you haven't even met me. xx :sm23:


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> And you haven't even met me. xx :sm23:


I know and that's a real regret! :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

Miss Pam said:


> I know and that's a real regret! :sm02: xxxooo


Maybe one day hopefully. xx


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Maybe one day hopefully. xx


I hope so! :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## grandma susan

Evening girls I'm at Stephens. I went to see my friend in hospital yesterday. It's her 90th birthday on Saturday. She is very frail and not in good health,but she was so happy when I turned up. She's still sitting knitting. They are monitoring her weight loss. She's just skin and bone now. She is iris and the lady who sits with me on a Monday. We've been friends a long time,

Yesterday any over 60's I won £3 AND...... 6 tomatoes . 

Sorry I've not been on line. I still haven't worked out how to work my heating haha and still looking at a hole in the wall where a fireplace was once over 100ys ago. 

I'm going to catch up now.


----------



## Barn-dweller

grandma susan said:


> Evening girls I'm at Stephens. I went to see my friend in hospital yesterday. It's her 90th birthday on Saturday. She is very frail and not in good health,but she was so happy when I turned up. She's still sitting knitting. They are monitoring her weight loss. She's just skin and bone now. She is iris and the lady who sits with me on a Monday. We've been friends a long time,
> 
> Yesterday any over 60's I won £3 AND...... 6 tomatoes .
> 
> Sorry I've not been on line. I still haven't worked out how to work my heating haha and still looking at a hole in the wall where a fireplace was once over 100ys ago.
> 
> I'm going to catch up now.


Lovely to see you back, did you make up your mind which fire to have? Pleased you fed your holiday purse. xx


----------



## grandma susan

Xiang said:


> Hello ladies, we are now resting in our suite in Taos, New Mexico. It is a lovely suite, and furnished beautifully. Here are photos of the inside of the suite! There is also a little kitchenette, with a microwave & coffee machine. Quite comfy! ????


It looks wonderful Judi. Enjoy it xx


----------



## grandma susan

Islander said:


> Susan, we finally have our own "little bird" and it only took 5 yrs for it arrive. A common house wren, I believe this is the male. My bird book reads that he makes many nests of sticks first and then the female gets to pick which nest she likes best....so maybe there won't be any grand-birds after all?
> Mr J. is quite happy that he got any bird to take interest in his box!


Fabulous trish. I've got a tit feeding her young but I've forgotten how to work my camera in the bird box. I'm no good with things haha. I can't even work this central heating system. I think your birds are brilliant and wonderful photos.


----------



## Xiang

A few more photos. ????????


----------



## Barn-dweller

Xiang said:


> A few more photos. ????????


More great photos but you know what strikes me the most? The beautiful blue skies. xx


----------



## Islander

linkan said:


> Well ladies , I've got an owl to finish and I'm so So so very close.
> Bedding is in the wash , so I'm going to relax and do the embroidery and watch a movie while the laundry does it's thing. Then i get to give the dog a bath lol.


When I give my dog a bath.. we both end up getting wet!


----------



## Miss Pam

Xiang said:


> A few more photos. ????????


What wonderful memories you will have of this trip! xxxooo


----------



## Islander

grandma susan said:


> Evening girls I'm at Stephens. I went to see my friend in hospital yesterday. It's her 90th birthday on Saturday. She is very frail and not in good health,but she was so happy when I turned up. She's still sitting knitting. They are monitoring her weight loss. She's just skin and bone now. She is iris and the lady who sits with me on a Monday. We've been friends a long time,
> 
> Yesterday any over 60's I won £3 AND...... 6 tomatoes .
> 
> Sorry I've not been on line. I still haven't worked out how to work my heating haha and still looking at a hole in the wall where a fireplace was once over 100ys ago.
> 
> I'm going to catch up now.


I hope Iris is feeling better soon. Enjoy your toasted tomatoe sandwiches.. :sm17: xox


----------



## Islander

grandma susan said:


> Fabulous trish. I've got a tit feeding her young but I've forgotten how to work my camera in the bird box. I'm no good with things haha. I can't even work this central heating system. I think your birds are brilliant and wonderful photos.


I hope you have that figured out before winter! Actually I would probably be the same way...sending love. xoxo


----------



## Islander

Judi, the church is beautiful. Did you get to go inside? xxx


----------



## jinx

Glad somebody likes my simple little hat. Does not compare to the beautiful things you make. I guess I am a simple girl. I can make lace and fancy stitches. 
I just prefer the plain easy projects. 
I was kidding about my grand daughter letting me post Lilly's picture. Although she does have a cute back of the head. Lilly likes the hat and she wanted to wear it to baseball practice to keep the hair out of her eyes. However, it would have been too hot and she had to settle for the hat that goes with her uniform.


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> This appointment was the third opinion. All the doctors believe this level is great and that he should stay on this dose. This doctor said considering his other meds and other health issues this level was best. I followed a topic on Paradise recently about this very thing. Pages of people saying exactly the same thing. Doctors all keep the levels in the lower range. If it were me I would have ask more questions. For now we have to accept that it is better for him to be at this level.


It just seems totally wrong, especially since his quality of life doesn't sound to be verygood for him!????


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> Morning. Our weather is the same and has been for several days. I keep reminding myself that 2 weeks ago the moisture falling was snow and then the rain does not seem so bad.


Oh dear, how far are you from New Mexico? Apparently they are having a drought! You could try and send the rain down here! ????


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:29 am EST and 10'C (50'F). Sunny today with a south-east wind keeping temperatures down in this area. An hour north and the temperature will double.
> The dishwasher repairman showed up again, fixed one thing and broke something else. We've had two different repairmen and both of them have either forgot to put something back in or lost a part, we suspect, in the machine. We're not running the machine until one of them comes back with the next part (and retrieves the part that fell in).
> I crocheted last night.


Both are beautiful. I have to wait to get home, before I can begin working on anything again, but I think I needed the break; my knitting was beginning to feel like a real chore! I am now looking forward to getting one, or two, projects finished!


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> I think I would have hidden the trowel!
> I once bought over 200 bulbs for assorted spring flowering plants. I planted them in the gardens in the fall and waited all winter for them. In the spring, mum "helped me" while I was at work and dug up all the 200 bulbs. She said she thought they had to be taken out of the ground and dried before they would flower. Mum is confined to annuals now.


So Mav, were the bulbs destroyed, or were you able to replant them?


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> We did the dinner and wine on the train to the east coast of Canada. I recommend it heartily. Especially the wine, you don't notice the train motion after that. :sm11:


I love train travel, I find it so relaxing; especially if I can do some knitting while I am travelling. Also I don't have to worry about the other drivers, and their driving skills, if I am travelling on the road! ????????????


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> I love all the wood. That suite looks very comfortable.
> I'm glad that you are having a wonderful trip.


It is a beautiful suite, and what I thought was a wardrobe, is a fold down bed. I almost had it on myself, when I pulled on the handles as it was quite heavy! :sm06: :sm06:


----------



## Xiang

SaxonLady said:


> Judi is being polite!


I can't lie, I usually just say how I see things, or what I am thinking! I am very literal! ????????????????


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> The adobe buildings are wonderful, everything looks so tidy and well kept. xoxo


Those photos are of Taos Pueblo, a World Heritage Village, which has been inhabited continuously for over a thousand years (it might be longer than that though)!


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> That kind of stuff doesn't frighten me. It's money that has kept me from doing the surgery.
> I find it interesting. I even made my surgeon for my hysterectomy take photos so i could see for myself lol. I'm weird like that i guess.


Ok, I stand corrected! ????????


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Talk about a different landscape every day, they're great. xx :sm24:


Thanks. It would have been better if we could have done it over a longer time, it seems to have been a whirlwind visit! ????


----------



## Xiang

I have to sign off now, to recharge my phone!. Will post again later! xoxoxo


----------



## linkan

MJ i love all the pics , it looks like a truly amazing place.
I'm actually quite disappointed in myself that i have never traveled more.
It isn't that i don't want to. It was money when the kids were little and that hasn't changed much. But it was also finding the time. Now i have all kinds of time and dh is still fixated on cars, so hard to save pennies with those projects going on LoL.
But I'm going to get more proactive with saving again. You've inspired me.????????Love ya


----------



## linkan

Susan so sorry your friend isn't well. Healing vibes sent her way. 
Nice win at over 60's too.
Hope you get everything sorted out with the house project. Xoxox????


----------



## linkan

Xiang said:


> It is a beautiful suite, and what I thought was a wardrobe, is a fold down bed. I almost had it on myself, when I pulled on the handles as it was quite heavy! :sm06: :sm06:


Okay that's awesome too ! Glad it didn't get ya though. That would be such an interesting and useful piece of furniture here !


----------



## jollypolly

I've asked for help on the main site but I'm not too sure if I did it correctly. I'm doing a baby bonnet and it says to leave 19 stitches unworked. I don't know if it means to put them on a holder but that doesn't seem to be what they are saying. It's in "Lovely Layettes" from Leisure Arts. 
I've had a good time at dinner with ladies retired from my building. I ordered a veal dish with mushrooms and red peppers. Ooo la la. 
First one friend's dad died and last week another's brother had a heart attack. I didn't do well with funerals anymore. Also I read that 4% of people using my heart meds have thyroid problems and a couple of weeks ago my doctor said I have signs of thyroid problem. 
I've finished the sweater and pants of the baby outfit. I had never put in elastic waistband in knitting so procrastinated and yesterday bit the bullet and did a dandy job of it if I say so myself.


----------



## jollypolly

I made a chart and may have figured it out. I'm too tired to continue the pattern tonight. Wishing you all a happy day or night.


----------



## London Girl

Good morning all from a gloriously sunny but quite windy day in Aldeburgh! Had a great journey up here, stopped at a lovely garden centre for coffee, it was very similar to the one Mrs P took some of us to. The two cars managed to stay together, on the motorway, in spite of starting the journey from two different places! The house is huge and wonderful and we all have our own bathrooms. Not sure what we're doing today but we may take a bus ride to the next town. Laters xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## RookieRetiree

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a gloriously sunny but quite windy day in Aldeburgh! Had a great journey up here, stopped at a lovely garden centre for coffee, it was very similar to the one Mrs P took some of us to. The two cars managed to stay together, on the motorway, in spite of starting the journey from two different places! The house is huge and wonderful and we all have our own bathrooms. Not sure what we're doing today but we may take a bus ride to the next town. Laters xxxxxxxxxxx


Beautiful.


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a gloriously sunny but quite windy day in Aldeburgh! Had a great journey up here, stopped at a lovely garden centre for coffee, it was very similar to the one Mrs P took some of us to. The two cars managed to stay together, on the motorway, in spite of starting the journey from two different places! The house is huge and wonderful and we all have our own bathrooms. Not sure what we're doing today but we may take a bus ride to the next town. Laters xxxxxxxxxxx


The pier at Southwold is well worth a look. Xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Surrey. Had a great time at singing last night. We are learning some new songs with harmonies which are lovely. We now have a young teacher who is so enthusiastic and is really helping us improve our voices. Mind you we were all very tired at the end of the session!

Today I have to visit some local shops and the library to promote our arts festival as well as trying to get a Worldwide Knit in Public Day set up in the town.

Have a great day everyone. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a sunny Wales, much better today, we had the heat on all day yesterday. Been busy making salmon roulades and now having a sit down. Need to get my haircut sometime today but apart from that nothing else planned, yet. DH is busy strimming in the garden, it's beginning to look a bit more respectable now, I really should go out and do some weeding but my get up and go has got up and gone without me. Had a sheep and two lambs wandering down the lane yesterday but they don't seem to have found a way into our garden yet, give them time I'm sure they will. Have a lovely day whatever you're up to. xx


----------



## grandma susan

Morning girls. I'm on taxi duty today. Then going to food shop and take Albert some flowers. I'm going to watch the wedding on Saturday. I love Royal occasions. 

You all have a good day.


----------



## SaxonLady

linkan said:


> That kind of stuff doesn't frighten me. It's money that has kept me from doing the surgery.
> I find it interesting. I even made my surgeon for my hysterectomy take photos so i could see for myself lol. I'm weird like that i guess.


I so wish mine had. He should have thought of it instead of just telling me afterwards that I had two working wombs.


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:11 am EST and 13'C (55'F). There's not a cloud in the sky today. My back yard is nicely green. DD was complaining that the grass needed to be cut again and she just cut it 2 days ago. I love Spring.
I started another flower for the flower blanket.


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Alway have been, always will be. xx :sm15:


and we enjoy all our differences, along with all the incredible similarities. Boring we are not!


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> And you haven't even met me. xx :sm23:


One day, we hope.


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> Evening girls I'm at Stephens. I went to see my friend in hospital yesterday. It's her 90th birthday on Saturday. She is very frail and not in good health,but she was so happy when I turned up. She's still sitting knitting. They are monitoring her weight loss. She's just skin and bone now. She is iris and the lady who sits with me on a Monday. We've been friends a long time,
> 
> Yesterday any over 60's I won £3 AND...... 6 tomatoes .
> 
> Sorry I've not been on line. I still haven't worked out how to work my heating haha and still looking at a hole in the wall where a fireplace was once over 100ys ago.
> 
> I'm going to catch up now.


Have you not chosen a new fire yet? I hope you work out the heating before the bad weather comes back. You never know when nowadays!


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> Fabulous trish. I've got a tit feeding her young but I've forgotten how to work my camera in the bird box. I'm no good with things haha. I can't even work this central heating system. I think your birds are brilliant and wonderful photos.


What a shame you cannot work the camera. It would be good to see your chicks. Can't one of the boys work it out?


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> Have you not chosen a new fire yet? I hope you work out the heating before the bad weather comes back. You never know when nowadays!


Like yesterday here, the cold was back with a vengance. xx


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a gloriously sunny but quite windy day in Aldeburgh! Had a great journey up here, stopped at a lovely garden centre for coffee, it was very similar to the one Mrs P took some of us to. The two cars managed to stay together, on the motorway, in spite of starting the journey from two different places! The house is huge and wonderful and we all have our own bathrooms. Not sure what we're doing today but we may take a bus ride to the next town. Laters xxxxxxxxxxx


The house sounds wonderful. Enjoy your few days. Time like that goes far too quickly.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls. I'm on taxi duty today. Then going to food shop and take Albert some flowers. I'm going to watch the wedding on Saturday. I love Royal occasions.
> 
> You all have a good day.


There are a lot of places here that will be showing the wedding on big screens. But I'm not sure I want to get up at 4:30 am so I can get dressed to go to one of those places. I'll probably just watch from my house, (where I can watch in my pajamas).


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a sunny Wales, much better today, we had the heat on all day yesterday. Been busy making salmon roulades and now having a sit down. Need to get my haircut sometime today but apart from that nothing else planned, yet. DH is busy strimming in the garden, it's beginning to look a bit more respectable now, I really should go out and do some weeding but my get up and go has got up and gone without me. Had a sheep and two lambs wandering down the lane yesterday but they don't seem to have found a way into our garden yet, give them time I'm sure they will. Have a lovely day whatever you're up to. xx


The weeds will still be there tomorrow.
You have a lovely day too.


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Like yesterday here, the cold was back with a vengance. xx


Have you thought about getting in logs for winter? Or hoping to get out in time?


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Had a great time at singing last night. We are learning some new songs with harmonies which are lovely. We now have a young teacher who is so enthusiastic and is really helping us improve our voices. Mind you we were all very tired at the end of the session!
> 
> Today I have to visit some local shops and the library to promote our arts festival as well as trying to get a Worldwide Knit in Public Day set up in the town.
> 
> Have a great day everyone. xx


I'm trying to figure out which group to join for the Knit in Public. The new LYS will be knitting in the park beside Lake Ontario and the old LYS will be in the river park in Peterborough. Both are lovely places to knit. There is also a fibre festival in Fenelon Falls to go see that same day.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a gloriously sunny but quite windy day in Aldeburgh! Had a great journey up here, stopped at a lovely garden centre for coffee, it was very similar to the one Mrs P took some of us to. The two cars managed to stay together, on the motorway, in spite of starting the journey from two different places! The house is huge and wonderful and we all have our own bathrooms. Not sure what we're doing today but we may take a bus ride to the next town. Laters xxxxxxxxxxx


That's a beautiful picture. Enjoy.


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> Have you thought about getting in logs for winter? Or hoping to get out in time?


It does cross my mind occasionally. Hopefully we won't be here and even if we are DH will have to buy them in ready cut. I have put my little size 3's firmly down. xx :sm15: :sm15:


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> It does cross my mind occasionally. Hopefully we won't be here and even if we are DH will have to buy them in ready cut. I have put my little size 3's firmly down. xx :sm15: :sm15:


Good for you. I'm glad to hear it.


----------



## nitz8catz

jollypolly said:


> I've asked for help on the main site but I'm not too sure if I did it correctly. I'm doing a baby bonnet and it says to leave 19 stitches unworked. I don't know if it means to put them on a holder but that doesn't seem to be what they are saying. It's in "Lovely Layettes" from Leisure Arts.
> I've had a good time at dinner with ladies retired from my building. I ordered a veal dish with mushrooms and red peppers. Ooo la la.
> First one friend's dad died and last week another's brother had a heart attack. I didn't do well with funerals anymore. Also I read that 4% of people using my heart meds have thyroid problems and a couple of weeks ago my doctor said I have signs of thyroid problem.
> I've finished the sweater and pants of the baby outfit. I had never put in elastic waistband in knitting so procrastinated and yesterday bit the bullet and did a dandy job of it if I say so myself.


Hi Polly, nice to "see" you.
Leaving the 19 stitches unworked, just means that you don't work those 19 stitches, you just turn your row there and start working back. If that seems awkward, you could put the stitches on a holder, but you will probably be working them after the next row or two.
Well done on the elastic waistband.


----------



## nitz8catz

linkan said:


> Okay that's awesome too ! Glad it didn't get ya though. That would be such an interesting and useful piece of furniture here !


I used to have one of those beds when I was a kid.


----------



## nitz8catz

linkan said:


> MJ i love all the pics , it looks like a truly amazing place.
> I'm actually quite disappointed in myself that i have never traveled more.
> It isn't that i don't want to. It was money when the kids were little and that hasn't changed much. But it was also finding the time. Now i have all kinds of time and dh is still fixated on cars, so hard to save pennies with those projects going on LoL.
> But I'm going to get more proactive with saving again. You've inspired me.????????Love ya


Start small. Find places that you can travel to within a day. We have lots that we can see within a days ride, and most of it is free or low cost.
Even better would be finding a car show that dh has to go to, (with a stop at the yarn store in the same town for you)
While travelling, stop at the grocery store and pick up buns, meat and cheese for lunch and have a picnic at a park.
Then overnighters. Then start watching for seat sales and specials.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> Thanks. It would have been better if we could have done it over a longer time, it seems to have been a whirlwind visit! ????


I never remember to keep a travel journal. All the places get mixed up when I try to talk about them later. The pictures help.
Your trip has definitely made me think about travelling to the US again.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> It is a beautiful suite, and what I thought was a wardrobe, is a fold down bed. I almost had it on myself, when I pulled on the handles as it was quite heavy! :sm06: :sm06:


oops. I'm glad that didn't happen.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> It does cross my mind occasionally. Hopefully we won't be here and even if we are DH will have to buy them in ready cut. I have put my little size 3's firmly down. xx :sm15: :sm15:


Good for you. No more logs.
Have you had any more viewers?


----------



## nitz8catz

I need to get going. 
Everyone have a great day.
Knit Night at the new LYS tonight.


----------



## jinx

Morning. I believe it is a good kind of tired after your singing.
Good luck with promoting your arts festival. The knit in public day is becoming more and more popular over here.


PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Had a great time at singing last night. We are learning some new songs with harmonies which are lovely. We now have a young teacher who is so enthusiastic and is really helping us improve our voices. Mind you we were all very tired at the end of the session!
> 
> Today I have to visit some local shops and the library to promote our arts festival as well as trying to get a Worldwide Knit in Public Day set up in the town.
> 
> Have a great day everyone. xx


----------



## jinx

Hope the wind does not blow you away. I am sure whatever you do you will have a grand time.


London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a gloriously sunny but quite windy day in Aldeburgh! Had a great journey up here, stopped at a lovely garden centre for coffee, it was very similar to the one Mrs P took some of us to. The two cars managed to stay together, on the motorway, in spite of starting the journey from two different places! The house is huge and wonderful and we all have our own bathrooms. Not sure what we're doing today but we may take a bus ride to the next town. Laters xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> Good for you. No more logs.
> Have you had any more viewers?


We've got one tomorrow. xx


----------



## jinx

jollypolly said:


> I've asked for help on the main site but I'm not too sure if I did it correctly. I'm doing a baby bonnet and it says to leave 19 stitches unworked. I don't know if it means to put them on a holder but that doesn't seem to be what they are saying. It's in "Lovely Layettes" from Leisure Arts.
> I've had a good time at dinner with ladies retired from my building. I ordered a veal dish with mushrooms and red peppers. Ooo la la.
> First one friend's dad died and last week another's brother had a heart attack. I didn't do well with funerals anymore. Also I read that 4% of people using my heart meds have thyroid problems and a couple of weeks ago my doctor said I have signs of thyroid problem.
> I've finished the sweater and pants of the baby outfit. I had never put in elastic waistband in knitting so procrastinated and yesterday bit the bullet and did a dandy job of it if I say so myself.


It is working short rows. Have you ever done that before? You leave the stitches on the needle to be worked on the next rows.
Glad you did a dandy job on your baby pants.


----------



## jinx

Yikes, a murphy bed. They need to put a sign on it warning people. One could get get quite hurt if it fell one them. Glad you were not injured.


Xiang said:


> It is a beautiful suite, and what I thought was a wardrobe, is a fold down bed. I almost had it on myself, when I pulled on the handles as it was quite heavy! :sm06: :sm06:


----------



## jinx

Xiang said:


> Oh dear, how far are you from New Mexico? Apparently they are having a drought! You could try and send the rain down here! ????


I live more than 1,000 mile northeast. The rain has left our area and hopefully headed south.


----------



## jinx

jinx said:


> It is working short rows. Have you ever done that before? You leave the stitches on the needle to be worked on the next rows.
> Glad you did a dandy job on your baby pants.


p.s. you did post it correctly. http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-544314-1.html You should find the responses under watched topics. Whenever you post a topic it becomes a watched topic.


----------



## PurpleFi

nitz8catz said:


> I'm trying to figure out which group to join for the Knit in Public. The new LYS will be knitting in the park beside Lake Ontario and the old LYS will be in the river park in Peterborough. Both are lovely places to knit. There is also a fibre festival in Fenelon Falls to go see that same day.


Think I'd like to come and join you xxx


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a gloriously sunny but quite windy day in Aldeburgh! Had a great journey up here, stopped at a lovely garden centre for coffee, it was very similar to the one Mrs P took some of us to. The two cars managed to stay together, on the motorway, in spite of starting the journey from two different places! The house is huge and wonderful and we all have our own bathrooms. Not sure what we're doing today but we may take a bus ride to the next town. Laters xxxxxxxxxxx


What a great view! Glad you all arrived safely. It looks like a lovely place to visit. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> There are a lot of places here that will be showing the wedding on big screens. But I'm not sure I want to get up at 4:30 am so I can get dressed to go to one of those places. I'll probably just watch from my house, (where I can watch in my pajamas).


I just heard that the bride tweeted out that the wedding will be at noon local time in London, so that will mean 4 a.m. here. Not sure I'll be up quite that early, so I think I'll just record it and watch it later in the day. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> It does cross my mind occasionally. Hopefully we won't be here and even if we are DH will have to buy them in ready cut. I have put my little size 3's firmly down. xx :sm15: :sm15:


And that's a really good thing! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Good morning! There's an LYS Tour going on -- began yesterday and ends Sunday. I'm off with a couple of friends today to visit a few shops that are south of us and then again tomorrow to visit ones north of us. There are 26 shops on the tour. We'll probably manage to go to at least half of them. Should be a fun couple of days! xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi

Miss Pam said:


> Good morning! There's an LYS Tour going on -- began yesterday and ends Sunday. I'm off with a couple of friends today to visit a few shops that are south of us and then again tomorrow to visit ones north of us. There are 26 shops on the tour. We'll probably manage to go to at least half of them. Should be a fun couple of days! xxxooo


It does sound fun. Have a great time xx


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> Morning. I believe it is a good kind of tired after your singing.
> Good luck with promoting your arts festival. The knit in public day is becoming more and more popular over here.


It was a good kind of tired. We were really concentrating on our breathing and posture. Xx


----------



## LondonChris

Islander said:


> Morning Chris!.. what kind of music did you choose? xoxo


Alsorts
, from Sinatra to Mr Tumble( fav with the littl kids). Lots I between.


----------



## LondonChris

Finally got on! I will try to catch up.


----------



## Barn-dweller

Miss Pam said:


> Good morning! There's an LYS Tour going on -- began yesterday and ends Sunday. I'm off with a couple of friends today to visit a few shops that are south of us and then again tomorrow to visit ones north of us. There are 26 shops on the tour. We'll probably manage to go to at least half of them. Should be a fun couple of days! xxxooo


Oh dear, two days of temptation. xx :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Oh dear, two days of temptation. xx :sm09: :sm09:


I know! If I was smart, I'd leave my credit cards home! :sm02: Not going to happen. :sm15: xxxooo


----------



## LondonChris

Xiang said:


> Chris, you should never feel guilty about having some time to yourself. I will send dh out on his bike, if he (or I) begin to show signs of crankiness; and I have also become quite comfortable about letting my girls know if I am not well enough (psychologically), to have the younger children around me, as it is much safer for the children, when my mood is stable, and I am rested & happy. My mother, and her mother, never showed if they needed a rest, and they would never hurt any of the children, I was far too young to know the intricacies of my grandmothers psyche, but I knew my mother! My 2nd & 3rd dd's often went to stay when their single sibling cousin was going to be there, because for mum, it was easier to have 3 children, 2 of whom were quite good at entertaining themselves, and the single child needed to be amused constantly! Mum is the reason I am honest about how I am feeling, with my girls. The other is that they will most likely be grandmothers one day, & they also need to know that it is ok, to not have ones gk's, each time one is asked! You need to give yourself permission to do this also; because people who don't have their full quota of health, need their self time more, than if they have full health. It is looking after yourself, so that you can enjoy being with your gs's; even if it isnt as often as you might want to have them!
> 
> Sorry about the lecture; & I hope it all makes sense, as , I just thought I would give you an insight into my own self talk, to help me with the decision of having children stay a night or more; or putting it off until I am feeling much more child safe! :sm06: :sm06: :sm23: :sm23:


Thank you for the lecture! My DD knows that I am supposed to rest but she's only down the road, in a really grotty home, can hardly walk,&her husband who walked out is being a right ******* and I cant say NO! She's so depressed as well. I don't see my other dd'# kids very often, but going away with them all soon. This afternoon we are actually in our own, but it won't last. Tonight is sleep-over night.


----------



## LondonChris

Hi everyone you all sound busy! Loved the train photos, Purple, I went there a couple of years ago, supposed to go again with DH, he’s not been on that line. Hope you are enjoying Suffolk June, a great part of GB, I think. Everyone else have fun in what you are doing, also beautiful photos of holiday visits & gorgeous Sweetpea! Love to you all. Xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

LondonChris said:


> Thank you for the lecture! My DD knows that I am supposed to rest but she's only down the road, in a really grotty home, can hardly walk,&her husband who walked out is being a right ******* and I cant say NO! She's so depressed as well. I don't see my other dd'# kids very often, but going away with them all soon. This afternoon we are actually in our own, but it won't last. Tonight is sleep-over night.


You are doing a great job for both your DDs. Just take care of yourself and enjoy your break away. xx


----------



## Juneperk

What a great healing of his hands. Thanks for keeping us posted on his progress.


----------



## PurpleFi

Juneperk said:


> What a great healing of his hands. Thanks for keeping us posted on his progress.


Hello June. How you doing? ????


----------



## LondonChris

Barn-dweller said:


> It does cross my mind occasionally. Hopefully we won't be here and even if we are DH will have to buy them in ready cut. I have put my little size 3's firmly down. xx :sm15: :sm15:


Good for you, hoping that you won't be wanting anymore logs in that house this Winter!


----------



## LondonChris

Miss Pam said:


> Good morning! There's an LYS Tour going on -- began yesterday and ends Sunday. I'm off with a couple of friends today to visit a few shops that are south of us and then again tomorrow to visit ones north of us. There are 26 shops on the tour. We'll probably manage to go to at least half of them. Should be a fun couple of days! xxxooo


I don't think we have that many proper yarn shops in the whole of the south east.


----------



## LondonChris

PurpleFi said:


> It was a good kind of tired. We were really concentrating on our breathing and posture. Xx


I used to feel really 'tall' after choir because of standing up straight & breathing properly. I am missing my choir. I have decided to give it up, I can't dance to the moves & taking part in outside performances are so difficult. DD still goes & I can still go over for the odd evening if I want to.


----------



## LondonChris

Must tell you this, DH was trying to print off a pattern for me, printer broke. He’s just taken it apart & found Lego inside! A few years ago our printer broke & he found a dead mouse inside, it was a brand new printer. Goodness knows what will happen next!????????????


----------



## lifeline

LondonChris said:


> Must tell you this, DH was trying to print off a pattern for me, printer broke. He's just taken it apart & found Lego inside! A few years ago our printer broke & he found a dead mouse inside, it was a brand new printer. Goodness knows what will happen next!????????????


That is funny about the printer. It reminded me of years ago when I was working as a nanny, the little girl I was minding said to me "Sidney has gone in the video player". Well I had no idea what she was on about, we continued to use the video player a few times until one day it wouldn't let me put a tape in and suddenly it went into eject mode and out came a large playing card of her's from her Spot the Dog snap cards. Each card featured a character from the Spot books and the card that came out had Sidney the snake on it. So she had been correct about Sidney going into the video player :sm02:


----------



## jinx

LondonChris said:


> Must tell you this, DH was trying to print off a pattern for me, printer broke. He's just taken it apart & found Lego inside! A few years ago our printer broke & he found a dead mouse inside, it was a brand new printer. Goodness knows what will happen next!????????????


Oh dear, that is funny. Hope he was able to put it all back together again.


----------



## linkan

Just popping in for a sec. Had a some what lazy day today. Ds's girlfriend bought a new bathing suit and apparently it hung down too low in the front , so i cut it and sewed it back together. I cut 4 inches off each strap!
Turned out pretty good, they were happy till they left for the water park. It started raining as soon as the walked out of the house lol.
I'm gonna catch up.. . xoxo


----------



## linkan

lifeline said:


> That is funny about the printer. It reminded me of years ago when I was working as a nanny, the little girl I was minding said to me "Sidney has gone in the video player". Well I had no idea what she was on about, we continued to use the video player a few times until one day it wouldn't let me put a tape in and suddenly it went into eject mode and out came a large playing card of her's from her Spot the Dog snap cards. Each card featured a character from the Spot books and the card that came out had Sidney the snake on it. So she had been correct about Sidney going into the video player :sm02:


Ds tried to feed ours a peanut butter sandwich when he was three.... That was a hot mess.


----------



## linkan

Juneperk said:


> What a great healing of his hands. Thanks for keeping us posted on his progress.


Your welcome ???? the ladies here are family to me. So nice to see you back.


----------



## linkan

Miss Pam said:


> I just heard that the bride tweeted out that the wedding will be at noon local time in London, so that will mean 4 a.m. here. Not sure I'll be up quite that early, so I think I'll just record it and watch it later in the day. xxxooo


Oh i love the royal events too ! So elegant. ????????????????????


----------



## linkan

nitz8catz said:


> I never remember to keep a travel journal. All the places get mixed up when I try to talk about them later. The pictures help.
> Your trip has definitely made me think about travelling to the US again.


That would be nice... Any destinations you want to go in particular? I'd love to see the grand canyon.


----------



## Xiang

Hello my sisters, we are back in Denver, for our final night in USA. We were booked into one of the Hilton Hotels, and it is very nice. The bed is sssooo comfortable

We have seen some beautiful scenery, throughout the states that we travelled, and there were two states that actually tugged at my heart a bit, as it was so much like the region I live in; one was New Mexico, and the other was Southern Colorado. I am not sure if that region of Colorado is always like, or perhaps they are in the middle of a drought; but I was quite surprised by the familiarity of both regions!

DH & I will be glad to get home, I am missing my girls (this includes the gk's as well), and our dogs! 
I need to ring the girls now, if it isn't too early for them! Then I will do some catchup! xoxoxo


----------



## Miss Pam

LondonChris said:


> I don't think we have that many proper yarn shops in the whole of the south east.


Back home. Had a great day and more fun tomorrow! :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## jinx

I am going to bed with a smile on my face. As I was channel flipping I saw Elvis Presley on the Ed Sullivan show. He is only shown from the waist up because his dancing was too suggestive. 1957 Good night sweet dreams everyone.


----------



## Xiang

LondonChris said:


> Must tell you this, DH was trying to print off a pattern for me, printer broke. He's just taken it apart & found Lego inside! A few years ago our printer broke & he found a dead mouse inside, it was a brand new printer. Goodness knows what will happen next!????????????





jinx said:


> Oh dear, that is funny. Hope he was able to put it all back together again.


I agree, it is hilarious, if there are any bits left over, and the printer works; then that left over piece is superfluous, so just put it in a safe place, incase it is needed later! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> Just popping in for a sec. Had a some what lazy day today. Ds's girlfriend bought a new bathing suit and apparently it hung down too low in the front , so i cut it and sewed it back together. I cut 4 inches off each strap!
> Turned out pretty good, they were happy till they left for the water park. It started raining as soon as the walked out of the house lol.
> I'm gonna catch up.. . xoxo


Another good story for the day! Keep the fun stories happening! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> Ds tried to feed ours a peanut butter sandwich when he was three.... That was a hot mess.


Hahaha .... the worst thing my youngest dd's did; was to powder the cd/cassette player with an entire, large container of baby powder. The cassette part of the player didn't work again, so older (13) got a new, more modern cd/cassette player, and she was a happy girl again. The younger 2 were little devils, and used to work together, just like a pair of twins; they are 2 years apart, but nobody would have guessed, once DD5 got past the toddler stage! It was interesting watching those two growing up, and comparing them with DD's 2 & 3, and seeing how differently the 2 pairs developed! ????????


----------



## jollypolly

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a gloriously sunny but quite windy day in Aldeburgh! Had a great journey up here, stopped at a lovely garden centre for coffee, it was very similar to the one Mrs P took some of us to. The two cars managed to stay together, on the motorway, in spite of starting the journey from two different places! The house is huge and wonderful and we all have our own bathrooms. Not sure what we're doing today but we may take a bus ride to the next town. Laters xxxxxxxxxxx


This place looks lovely. Wish I was there


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> Your welcome ???? the ladies here are family to me. So nice to see you back.


CD, what actually happened to your son's hand, and is he covered by Workers Compensation?
It is so good that he has healed so rapidly, but please keep reminding him that the new skin will take some time to become as strong as the rest of his skin, so now he needs to take care until his skin reaches that strength again ...... I do know you are doing that already. ???? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> I never remember to keep a travel journal. All the places get mixed up when I try to talk about them later. The pictures help.
> Your trip has definitely made me think about travelling to the US again.





linkan said:


> That would be nice... Any destinations you want to go in particular? I'd love to see the grand canyon.


I think our holidays will be in, & around, Australia; and see a bit (a lot) more of the spectacular views of our own country; as we have only seen a minute amount of our large island! ????????


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> I am going to bed with a smile on my face. As I was channel flipping I saw Elvis Presley on the Ed Sullivan show. He is only shown from the waist up because his dancing was too suggestive. 1957 Good night sweet dreams everyone.


That is a wonderful image to go to sleep with! Sweet dreams!! ????????????


----------



## Xiang

It looks like I have caught up, for now; so I am going to attempt to find the post I got up to yesterday, and continue catching up. xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> 'That's one way of describing it. xx :sm23: :sm23:


 :sm06: :sm06: :sm09: :sm09: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## jollypolly

Xiang said:


> A few more photos. ????????


Amazing photos. Such creativity.


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Try the back of beyond, surrounded by greenery, sheep and lambs, perfect company, peaceful location, sounds just like Wales to me. xxxx :sm09: :sm24:


Sounds like an idyllic place, but I hope your move happens soon! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Ok, that sounds perfect, see you next week!!! xxxx


This trip must be happening very soon, when do you head off? You must both be getting a bit excited now! xoxoxo


----------



## jollypolly

nitz8catz said:


> Hi Polly, nice to "see" you.
> Leaving the 19 stitches unworked, just means that you don't work those 19 stitches, you just turn your row there and start working back. If that seems awkward, you could put the stitches on a holder, but you will probably be working them after the next row or two.
> Well done on the elastic waistband.


I think what is happening in the pattern is that at the end of each short row I knit the last stitch together with the last unworked stitch so I'm connecting the back flap with the sides of the piece that goes over the top of the head. I hope. Thanks for letting me know about short rows.


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:19 am EST and 14'C (57'F). We all woke up about an hour and a half ago, because of a noisy thunderstorm with lots of rain, that sounded like it came right overhead. One of the claps of thunder set off the car alarm on one of the neighbours. The rain has been heavy and will continue until suppertime. I need to wear my boots today.
> I started a different flower last night, but it's too dark to get a picture. It looks like an Irish Rose.


That thunderstorm sounds wonderful, I haven't been in one of them for ages; and I think it is beginning to be needed very soon, to revitalise me! ????????????


----------



## jollypolly

grandma susan said:


> Evening girls I'm at Stephens. I went to see my friend in hospital yesterday. It's her 90th birthday on Saturday. She is very frail and not in good health,but she was so happy when I turned up. She's still sitting knitting. They are monitoring her weight loss. She's just skin and bone now. She is iris and the lady who sits with me on a Monday. We've been friends a long time,
> 
> Yesterday any over 60's I won £3 AND...... 6 tomatoes .
> 
> Sorry I've not been on line. I still haven't worked out how to work my heating haha and still looking at a hole in the wall where a fireplace was once over 100ys ago.
> 
> I'm going to catch up now.


Sending good wishes to your friend. Your visit was a treat for her. Glad for your winnings.


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> That sounds like a wonderful day and the weather is perfect for it!! Wales and Jacky are next Tuesday but I am away to Suffolk with the Zumba gang (now known as the WCs - Wanderers/Coven combination!) for a few days tomorrow! Hope to see you soon! xxxx





nitz8catz said:


> Enjoy your time with the Zumba Wanderers/Coven.


June you might be home, for a short time, if you aren't, then I hope you are having a wgale of a time! You are turning into a real gadabout, your DH will begin wondering if anyone else lives with him! ????????????????????


----------



## jollypolly

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:11 am EST and 13'C (55'F). There's not a cloud in the sky today. My back yard is nicely green. DD was complaining that the grass needed to be cut again and she just cut it 2 days ago. I love Spring.
> I started another flower for the flower blanket.


Such a pretty flower..you do neat work.


----------



## Xiang

Xiang said:


> hahaha .... If the bats are to be shifted, the powers that be need to make sure that they have a place that is as enticing as the gardens are, to the bats; then they would be happy to move!





London Girl said:


> ....or maybe they just enjoy pooping on the tourists!!!





nitz8catz said:


> That's one way to make the tourists go away and leave them in peace.


I think that is their aim also. Those pesky tourists disturb their sleep, so pooping on the tourists is the only way that the bats could get their revenge on those noisy visitors! ????????????????????????


----------



## jollypolly

jinx said:


> It is working short rows. Have you ever done that before? You leave the stitches on the needle to be worked on the next rows.
> Glad you did a dandy job on your baby pants.


I'm new to short rows. I read about them and saw there was a way to not have a hole. I'm starting to make sense of the pattern. A lady I know has a group called Books for Troups. She collects paperbacks and sends them to service men. She says they send lovely thank you notes. Now she asked me to make a short scarf for them it has a slit that the other side passes through. I'm making one next. It's an easy pattern. I want to finally make something for me. I've the short coat pattern with hood. I'm going to do it with two strands one red. Not sure what color to put with it maybe a darker red dot black.


----------



## Xiang

I am closing out now, as I am making some idiotic errors, so will do more catchup, when I have had some more rest! Goodnight all, sleep well, if it is that time for you, otherwise continue enjoying whaterver it is, that you are doing! xoxoxo


----------



## Barn-dweller

Xiang said:


> Hello my sisters, we are back in Denver, for our final night in USA. We were booked into one of the Hilton Hotels, and it is very nice. The bed is sssooo comfortable
> 
> We have seen some beautiful scenery, throughout the states that we travelled, and there were two states that actually tugged at my heart a bit, as it was so much like the region I live in; one was New Mexico, and the other was Southern Colorado. I am not sure if that region of Colorado is always like, or perhaps they are in the middle of a drought; but I was quite surprised by the familiarity of both regions!
> 
> DH & I will be glad to get home, I am missing my girls (this includes the gk's as well), and our dogs!
> I need to ring the girls now, if it isn't too early for them! Then I will do some catchup! xoxoxo


That time seems to have sped by but you've got lots of lovely memories to look back on and perhaps you will have caught the travelling bug now. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Miss Pam said:


> Back home. Had a great day and more fun tomorrow! :sm02: xxxooo


Did you splash out on anything? xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Xiang said:


> This trip must be happening very soon, when do you head off? You must both be getting a bit excited now! xoxoxo


June's coming on Tuesday, can't wait for the day to come. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a sunny Wales. Off shopping later, must stock up for my visitor and then a viewer this afternoon. Just need a quick tidy up and we will be ready. Have a great day, it's the end of another week. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Surrey. Spent last night making a spiders web with some little spiders to go on it. I am not going to the craft cafe this afternoon as I have to go down to the library to measure some trees!

Then Mr P and I are going to the garden centre to get some more lettuce plugs.

Safe travels home Judi and good luck with your viewer Jacky.

Happy Friday everyone. xx


----------



## binkbrice

Well it is 5:00am and I can’t sleep so I have been watching agents of s.h.i.e.l.d I really like it!


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:34 am EST and 9'C (48'F). There's sunshine at the moment with a cold wind.
The squirrel gathered all the stuffing from her old nest without building a new nest. So the first wind blew it all into the trees and our back yard. There's even a pile of red yarn that I don't remember putting out.
I didn't go to Knit Night last night. My allergies were bothering me and it's difficult to knit when your eyes are all bleary. I can't see if I've made a mistake.


----------



## nitz8catz

binkbrice said:


> Well it is 5:00am and I can't sleep so I have been watching agents of s.h.i.e.l.d I really like it!


I like that one too.
They usually put it on too late for me so I don't see it regularly.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Spent last night making a spiders web with some little spiders to go on it. I am not going to the craft cafe this afternoon as I have to go down to the library to measure some trees!
> 
> Then Mr P and I are going to the garden centre to get some more lettuce plugs.
> 
> Safe travels home Judi and good luck with your viewer Jacky.
> 
> Happy Friday everyone. xx


I had some sprouts started for my lettuce tent. But mum helped me and had all the little sprouts under water. They are shrivelling up and smell funny now, so I'll have to start some more.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a sunny Wales. Off shopping later, must stock up for my visitor and then a viewer this afternoon. Just need a quick tidy up and we will be ready. Have a great day, it's the end of another week. xx


I hope the viewer goes well and is motivated to buy.


----------



## nitz8catz

jollypolly said:


> Such a pretty flower..you do neat work.


Thank you. I'm just following a pattern. The only thing I've changed is the colours because I'm making mine out of acrylic not cotton and the same colours weren't available.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> That thunderstorm sounds wonderful, I haven't been in one of them for ages; and I think it is beginning to be needed very soon, to revitalise me! ????????????


I thought we were going to get another one last night, but we just had wind without the light and sound show.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> Hahaha .... the worst thing my youngest dd's did; was to powder the cd/cassette player with an entire, large container of baby powder. The cassette part of the player didn't work again, so older (13) got a new, more modern cd/cassette player, and she was a happy girl again. The younger 2 were little devils, and used to work together, just like a pair of twins; they are 2 years apart, but nobody would have guessed, once DD5 got past the toddler stage! It was interesting watching those two growing up, and comparing them with DD's 2 & 3, and seeing how differently the 2 pairs developed! ????????


My DD was in love with the video player. She learned early on how to put the cartridges in herself. So she could pick out a video and put it in and watch it. (The TV came on automatically when a video was inserted) Nothing else went in, as far as I could tell.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> I am going to bed with a smile on my face. As I was channel flipping I saw Elvis Presley on the Ed Sullivan show. He is only shown from the waist up because his dancing was too suggestive. 1957 Good night sweet dreams everyone.


That would have made mum happy too. She still regrets that she didn't go to Buffalo with her best friend for an Elvis concert.


----------



## nitz8catz

Miss Pam said:


> Back home. Had a great day and more fun tomorrow! :sm02: xxxooo


I've got a Cottage Country yarn crawl coming up in June. 8 yarn shops, a yarn dyer, an alpaca farm and a couple sheep farms. They are quite spread out (surprise,not) so I'm not sure I can get to all of them. But I'll give it a try.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> Hello my sisters, we are back in Denver, for our final night in USA. We were booked into one of the Hilton Hotels, and it is very nice. The bed is sssooo comfortable
> 
> We have seen some beautiful scenery, throughout the states that we travelled, and there were two states that actually tugged at my heart a bit, as it was so much like the region I live in; one was New Mexico, and the other was Southern Colorado. I am not sure if that region of Colorado is always like, or perhaps they are in the middle of a drought; but I was quite surprised by the familiarity of both regions!
> 
> DH & I will be glad to get home, I am missing my girls (this includes the gk's as well), and our dogs!
> I need to ring the girls now, if it isn't too early for them! Then I will do some catchup! xoxoxo


As far as I know New Mexico always looks like that. I think you would be quite comfortable there.
It's been a wonderful vacation but it's nice to go home too.
Your pictures have been great.


----------



## nitz8catz

linkan said:


> That would be nice... Any destinations you want to go in particular? I'd love to see the grand canyon.


So would I, and Bryce Canyon. They're close together. I'd also like to do a day trip to Las Vegas just to see the sights, and I've heard there are some good yarn stores there and in Reno.
And I'd like to go to Hawaii, but I'd have to take mum. She'd disown me if I went and didn't take her.


----------



## nitz8catz

linkan said:


> Oh i love the royal events too ! So elegant. ????????????????????


That's all I've heard this morning on the breakfast news. But I can see places where I walked with Josephine and June and that brings back happy memories.


----------



## nitz8catz

There was an apartment fire in Port Hope yesterday afternoon. 24 units gone. The apartment was old when I first saw it when I was 10. No one was hurt. But the air still smells burnt. We used to be able to see the apartment building from our upper bathroom window. Mum didn't know anything about it. DD heard the sirens but thought there was a crash on the highway.


----------



## nitz8catz

I need to go now.
This is our long weekend. Monday is Victoria Day with lots of fireworks. I may go do High Tea at the inn on Saturday, and feel a little like I'm in England. And I'll definitely be up early on Saturday to watch the wedding.
Everyone have a good day and good weekend if I don't get back online.


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> We've got one tomorrow. xx


Today! I hope it goes/went well.


----------



## SaxonLady

Miss Pam said:


> Good morning! There's an LYS Tour going on -- began yesterday and ends Sunday. I'm off with a couple of friends today to visit a few shops that are south of us and then again tomorrow to visit ones north of us. There are 26 shops on the tour. We'll probably manage to go to at least half of them. Should be a fun couple of days! xxxooo


Wow. 26 LYSs. Dreaming.......


----------



## SaxonLady

Juneperk said:


> What a great healing of his hands. Thanks for keeping us posted on his progress.


Hello June.


----------



## SaxonLady

linkan said:


> That would be nice... Any destinations you want to go in particular? I'd love to see the grand canyon.


So would I. My youngest son went there when he was 19, courtesy of a lovely American lady he met online. Sadly she died not long after.


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Did you splash out on anything? xx


I did by a few skeins of lovely yarn. Will take a photo tonight or tomorrow after I get back from today's adventures. It was a lot of fun yesterday and I'm sure today will be, too. We managed to get to 7 yarn shops yesterday. Would have done one more, but the roads around it were all closed for the annual Norwegian Day parade in the Ballard region of Seattle. Oh, well. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> June's coming on Tuesday, can't wait for the day to come. xx


I can truly imagine how excited you are! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:34 am EST and 9'C (48'F). There's sunshine at the moment with a cold wind.
> The squirrel gathered all the stuffing from her old nest without building a new nest. So the first wind blew it all into the trees and our back yard. There's even a pile of red yarn that I don't remember putting out.
> I didn't go to Knit Night last night. My allergies were bothering me and it's difficult to knit when your eyes are all bleary. I can't see if I've made a mistake.


Sorry you weren't able to make it to Knit Night. I hope your allergies quit bothering you soon! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> I hope the viewer goes well and is motivated to buy.


Me, too, Jacky! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> I've got a Cottage Country yarn crawl coming up in June. 8 yarn shops, a yarn dyer, an alpaca farm and a couple sheep farms. They are quite spread out (surprise,not) so I'm not sure I can get to all of them. But I'll give it a try.


That sounds great fun! I hope you manage to get to all of them. Ours are sort of spread out, too. There are several on the tour we won't make it to as they require a couple of ferry rides and much more time than the three of us have -- it's a 5-day long event, so we could do it if we wanted to devote 5 days to it, which none of us do. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> As far as I know New Mexico always looks like that. I think you would be quite comfortable there.
> It's been a wonderful vacation but it's nice to go home too.
> Your pictures have been great.


Yes, it does mostly look like that, but the state is having a drought which has been going on for over 10 years. They definitely need the rain. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> So would I, and Bryce Canyon. They're close together. I'd also like to do a day trip to Las Vegas just to see the sights, and I've heard there are some good yarn stores there and in Reno.
> And I'd like to go to Hawaii, but I'd have to take mum. She'd disown me if I went and didn't take her.


Both Bryce Canyon and the Grand Canyon are absolutely awesome places to visit. Hawaii is also fantastic to visit. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> I need to go now.
> This is our long weekend. Monday is Victoria Day with lots of fireworks. I may go do High Tea at the inn on Saturday, and feel a little like I'm in England. And I'll definitely be up early on Saturday to watch the wedding.
> Everyone have a good day and good weekend if I don't get back online.


Be safe. Have a great day and weekend, too! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

SaxonLady said:


> Wow. 26 LYSs. Dreaming.......


It's a lot of fun (and loads of yarn)! xxxooo


----------



## jinx

Morning from my sunny little corner of the world. I am drinking my morning cuppa and watching the news. I am thinking it is wonderful the rest of the world stayed calm and quiet so the news could be entirely devoted to the wedding.


----------



## linkan

We have a fiber festival in Corydon on October 19th & 20th. I'm hoping Lisa wants to go with me lol. I know she will.
I'm hoping to enter my embroidered bags.


----------



## jinx

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a sunny Wales. Off shopping later, must stock up for my visitor and then a viewer this afternoon. Just need a quick tidy up and we will be ready. Have a great day, it's the end of another week. xx


Good luck with the new viewer. Wouldn't it be wonderful if they also want to purchase your place and start a bidding war with the first viewer?


----------



## jinx

Happy Friday to you. Sounds a bit unusual to spend a day measuring trees.


PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Spent last night making a spiders web with some little spiders to go on it. I am not going to the craft cafe this afternoon as I have to go down to the library to measure some trees!
> 
> Then Mr P and I are going to the garden centre to get some more lettuce plugs.
> 
> Safe travels home Judi and good luck with your viewer Jacky.
> 
> Happy Friday everyone. xx


----------



## linkan

jinx said:


> Morning from my sunny little corner of the world. I am drinking my morning cuppa and watching the news. I am thinking it is wonderful the rest of the world stayed calm and quiet so the news could be entirely devoted to the wedding.


I've been watching the royal wedding watch on BBC . everything is just so beautiful. I love hearing about all of the traditions.
????????


----------



## jinx

I find it so interesting that some of the best t.v. programs are on very very early in the a.m. Hate those nights when I get up before the sun.


binkbrice said:


> Well it is 5:00am and I can't sleep so I have been watching agents of s.h.i.e.l.d I really like it!


----------



## linkan

Okay going back to bed for a bit.. Xoxox


----------



## jinx

Oh dear. I am sure she means well.


nitz8catz said:


> I had some sprouts started for my lettuce tent. But mum helped me and had all the little sprouts under water. They are shrivelling up and smell funny now, so I'll have to start some more.


----------



## jinx

linkan said:


> We have a fiber festival in Corydon on October 19th & 20th. I'm hoping Lisa wants to go with me lol. I know she will.
> I'm hoping to enter my embroidered bags.


Your bags are wonderful. I believe they would be a great addition to the festival.


----------



## London Girl

Yoo-hoo, I'm back!!! I have 20 pages to catch up on so will comment as I go!

Had a great couple of days away in a lovely place with great friends and the weather was kind, apart from it being quite windy, as it often is on that coast!

More later!! xxxxxxx


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> I thought you stopped doing that! :sm06: :sm06: :sm23: :sm23:


I've only just started!! It's a different charity and in a shop rather than on a committee for a sponsored swim x


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> We had a blast at the park but i am exhausted. Jen and i got to spend time together and i got to know her husband a little more.
> I don't hate the man. I don't even dislike him so far. He was very respectful and kind and seemed to talk sensibly.
> I've already gotten over the whole marriage thing. It's done now and time will tell if it works out it works out.
> But in the mean time, we had a really good time together. I can't completely write the guy off anyway because his favorite color is purple. They even want to have a daughter and name her violet.


So happy you are able to feel a little better about the situation, hope this only gets better and better for you all!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> One more photo y'all.
> 
> This one is of another blessing entirely.


Wow, that is extraordinary but delightful to see - another happy ending!! xxx


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> Im not sure what the spot is on my rug lol. But it's next to my leg in the pic and looks terrible lol.


Didn't even notice until you dragged my attention to it!! Probably on your camera lens? xxx


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> When did that happen? I don't remember that!


Must be a couple of years ago now :sm12: :sm12: :sm12:


----------



## London Girl

RookieRetiree said:


> Just popping in for a quick hi. Things are very busy here. I have gotten some more packing done and the boxes are in the garage. I think I'll do a short rent on a storage space/locker to get them out of here for when I get around to calling a realtor to come take photos and set up the listing. I think I'm about 2 weeks away from that, so after Memorial Day. Everything is about a month later than I anticipated, but that's okay.
> 
> We're heading to Bloomington, IL on Friday to meet up with DD1 to look at houses there and then drive on down to her current home to pack up there. Her house sold in less than 12 hours for over the asking price. She's in a small panic that she has to find something-I told her she has a couple of weeks yet for a July 1 move in date. She may have to put her things in storage for a month or so.


Wow that is super-fast, can she give Jacky some hints?!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:29 am EST and 10'C (50'F). Sunny today with a south-east wind keeping temperatures down in this area. An hour north and the temperature will double.
> The dishwasher repairman showed up again, fixed one thing and broke something else. We've had two different repairmen and both of them have either forgot to put something back in or lost a part, we suspect, in the machine. We're not running the machine until one of them comes back with the next part (and retrieves the part that fell in).
> I crocheted last night.


Fabulous shawl, you must be really proud of that!! xx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> I think I would have hidden the trowel!
> I once bought over 200 bulbs for assorted spring flowering plants. I planted them in the gardens in the fall and waited all winter for them. In the spring, mum "helped me" while I was at work and dug up all the 200 bulbs. She said she thought they had to be taken out of the ground and dried before they would flower. Mum is confined to annuals now.


Your mum, she cracks me up!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> I was not able to knit much the last week because of my shoulder problems. Who knew moving your hands would be bothersome to your shoulder. All I managed to knit was this hat. Granddaughter gave me permission to post this picture of Lilly. I tried crocheting this a.m. thinking that would be less bothersome. Nope, cannot do that. That is okay as I prefer to knit.


Aw, cute hat and I'm sure there is an equally cute Lily under it!! xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Viewers been and gone, they loved the place but I have a feeling we may be a bit far out for them, we will see in a few days time. xx


----------



## SaxonLady

jinx said:


> Morning from my sunny little corner of the world. I am drinking my morning cuppa and watching the news. I am thinking it is wonderful the rest of the world stayed calm and quiet so the news could be entirely devoted to the wedding.


Oh. Is someone getting married? I did that. Twice.


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Evening girls I'm at Stephens. I went to see my friend in hospital yesterday. It's her 90th birthday on Saturday. She is very frail and not in good health,but she was so happy when I turned up. She's still sitting knitting. They are monitoring her weight loss. She's just skin and bone now. She is iris and the lady who sits with me on a Monday. We've been friends a long time,
> 
> Yesterday any over 60's I won £3 AND...... 6 tomatoes .
> 
> Sorry I've not been on line. I still haven't worked out how to work my heating haha and still looking at a hole in the wall where a fireplace was once over 100ys ago.
> 
> I'm going to catch up now.


Sorry for Iris and sorry for you worrying about your friend, she's a good age although we never get long enough, do we? xxxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Hi Polly, nice to "see" you.
> Leaving the 19 stitches unworked, just means that you don't work those 19 stitches, you just turn your row there and start working back. If that seems awkward, you could put the stitches on a holder, but you will probably be working them after the next row or two.
> Well done on the elastic waistband.


Yep, I would agree with you there Nitz!!


----------



## London Girl

LondonChris said:


> I don't think we have that many proper yarn shops in the whole of the south east.


I very much doubt it, we are very poorly served in this part of the world :sm22: xxx


----------



## London Girl

LondonChris said:


> Must tell you this, DH was trying to print off a pattern for me, printer broke. He's just taken it apart & found Lego inside! A few years ago our printer broke & he found a dead mouse inside, it was a brand new printer. Goodness knows what will happen next!????????????


A dead mouse? Eurghhh!!! Hope you find a big bundle of £10 notes next time!!! xxx


----------



## London Girl

lifeline said:


> That is funny about the printer. It reminded me of years ago when I was working as a nanny, the little girl I was minding said to me "Sidney has gone in the video player". Well I had no idea what she was on about, we continued to use the video player a few times until one day it wouldn't let me put a tape in and suddenly it went into eject mode and out came a large playing card of her's from her Spot the Dog snap cards. Each card featured a character from the Spot books and the card that came out had Sidney the snake on it. So she had been correct about Sidney going into the video player :sm02:


I was horribly afraid that Sidney might have been a hamster for a moment there!!! xxx


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> Hello my sisters, we are back in Denver, for our final night in USA. We were booked into one of the Hilton Hotels, and it is very nice. The bed is sssooo comfortable
> 
> We have seen some beautiful scenery, throughout the states that we travelled, and there were two states that actually tugged at my heart a bit, as it was so much like the region I live in; one was New Mexico, and the other was Southern Colorado. I am not sure if that region of Colorado is always like, or perhaps they are in the middle of a drought; but I was quite surprised by the familiarity of both regions!
> 
> DH & I will be glad to get home, I am missing my girls (this includes the gk's as well), and our dogs!
> I need to ring the girls now, if it isn't too early for them! Then I will do some catchup! xoxoxo


So glad you've been able to catch up with us while on your trip, it looks like it's been wonderful and I'm so glad you finally did it but - there's no place like home Toto!! xxx


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> CD, what actually happened to your son's hand, and is he covered by Workers Compensation?
> It is so good that he has healed so rapidly, but please keep reminding him that the new skin will take some time to become as strong as the rest of his skin, so now he needs to take care until his skin reaches that strength again ...... I do know you are doing that already. ???? xoxoxo


Probably including keeping the sun off it for a while? x


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> June you might be home, for a short time, if you aren't, then I hope you are having a wgale of a time! You are turning into a real gadabout, your DH will begin wondering if anyone else lives with him! ????????????????????


I am home until tuesday, when I head to Wales, although I am out again tomorrow for the day! I think my DH really enjoys the peace and quiet - and being able to leave the loo seat up!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a sunny Wales. Off shopping later, must stock up for my visitor and then a viewer this afternoon. Just need a quick tidy up and we will be ready. Have a great day, it's the end of another week. xx


Hope it went well and that you haven't over-stocked for me, you know I only eat like a sparrow!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> I've got a Cottage Country yarn crawl coming up in June. 8 yarn shops, a yarn dyer, an alpaca farm and a couple sheep farms. They are quite spread out (surprise,not) so I'm not sure I can get to all of them. But I'll give it a try.


Sounds wonderful, will be with you in spirit!!


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> There was an apartment fire in Port Hope yesterday afternoon. 24 units gone. The apartment was old when I first saw it when I was 10. No one was hurt. But the air still smells burnt. We used to be able to see the apartment building from our upper bathroom window. Mum didn't know anything about it. DD heard the sirens but thought there was a crash on the highway.


Oh no, how sad for the people living there to have lost their homes or was it derelict and empty? Still sad though.


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Morning from my sunny little corner of the world. I am drinking my morning cuppa and watching the news. I am thinking it is wonderful the rest of the world stayed calm and quiet so the news could be entirely devoted to the wedding.


Hahahahaha!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> We have a fiber festival in Corydon on October 19th & 20th. I'm hoping Lisa wants to go with me lol. I know she will.
> I'm hoping to enter my embroidered bags.


Then I'm pretty sure you will win with them, go for it!! xxxx


----------



## jinx

London Girl said:


> Yoo-hoo, I'm back!!! I have 20 pages to catch up on so will comment as I go!
> 
> Had a great couple of days away in a lovely place with great friends and the weather was kind, apart from it being quite windy, as it often is on that coast!
> 
> More later!! xxxxxxx


Yoo-hoo indeed. Welcome home. We missed your friendly banter and caring comments.


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> Oh. Is someone getting married? I did that. Twice.


Bet you didn't get the mass TV coverage that this one is. xx :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Hope it went well and that you haven't over-stocked for me, you know I only eat like a sparrow!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


I think we've got some breadcrumbs. No all stocked up now and what you don't eat DH will. xxxx :sm16: :sm16:


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Yoo-hoo indeed. Welcome home. We missed your friendly banter and caring comments.


I missed you too but wifi was poor in my room and didn't want to be rude by reading and replying while in company!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> I think we've got some breadcrumbs. No all stocked up now and what you don't eat DH will. xxxx :sm16: :sm16:


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: xxxx


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Bet you didn't get the mass TV coverage that this one is. xx :sm23: :sm23:


I've been on TV, but not for my wedding. Any TV I was on would be mass coverage! Though I was skinny when I got married.


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> I've been on TV, but not for my wedding. Any TV I was on would be mass coverage! Though I was skinny when I got married.


We've never seen your wedding photos Saxy! Any more volunteers? xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> We've never seen your wedding photos Saxy! Any more volunteers? xx


Not a very good one but they are getting on a bit now (like me).


----------



## RookieRetiree

Barn-dweller said:


> Not a very good one but they are getting on a bit now (like me).


That could be me in the photo. Same veil, similar dress and flowers...different groom! What year?


----------



## Barn-dweller

RookieRetiree said:


> That could be me in the photo. Same veil, similar dress and flowers...different groom! What year?


1970. xx


----------



## RookieRetiree

Barn-dweller said:


> 1970. xx


I'll have to dig out our photo from 1972 to show the similarities. We're with DD right now looking at houses for her to buy in Bloomington for when she starts her new job. She has to be out of her current home by the end of June. We saw one that was a little out of her price range, but she's going to put in a bid for $5k less than asking and state the things that need to be done and see if they'll take it. It's about 3 blocks from an area where many of the homes are being rented out and they aren't as nicely kept up as they should be. The area where this house is on a cul de sac and the houses nearby are all very nice. It will be interesting to see what happens.


----------



## Barn-dweller

RookieRetiree said:


> I'll have to dig out our photo from 1972 to show the similarities. We're with DD right now looking at houses for her to buy in Bloomington for when she starts her new job. She has to be out of her current home by the end of June. We saw one that was a little out of her price range, but she's going to put in a bid for $5k less than asking and state the things that need to be done and see if they'll take it. It's about 3 blocks from an area where many of the homes are being rented out and they aren't as nicely kept up as they should be. The area where this house is on a cul de sac and the houses nearby are all very nice. It will be interesting to see what happens.


Sounds promising hopefully.
The photo doesn't do the dress too well will try and find another one that shows the train. Try this one.


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Yoo-hoo, I'm back!!! I have 20 pages to catch up on so will comment as I go!
> 
> Had a great couple of days away in a lovely place with great friends and the weather was kind, apart from it being quite windy, as it often is on that coast!
> 
> More later!! xxxxxxx


Glad you had a great getaway. Just got home from our second day of the LYS tour. Went to 10 stores!!!! Bought 4 more skeins of yarn. Will take a photo tomorrow and get it posted. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Not a very good one but they are getting on a bit now (like me).


Wonderful photos! xxxooo


----------



## linkan

Those are beautiful. I love your dress and veil. ????
I've posted mine before ... Long ago. But for anyone who wasn't here yet. I was actually nearly three months pregnant at my wedding. With Jen lol.
But we had been engaged a year prior.


----------



## linkan

I use to be a tiny little thing.


----------



## linkan

Our mother actually made the bridesmaid dresses and flower girl dress. 
And for Lisa's her wedding gown!


----------



## linkan

This is more is though lol... One of his demolition derby's . 
It's late i know..photo over do but I'm watching all the wedding stuff and being all sentimental.
DH said he understood William and Harry , because he married his princess too. What a softy lol ð


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> I need to go now.
> This is our long weekend. Monday is Victoria Day with lots of fireworks. I may go do High Tea at the inn on Saturday, and feel a little like I'm in England. And I'll definitely be up early on Saturday to watch the wedding.
> Everyone have a good day and good weekend if I don't get back online.


Happy Victoria Day to you Mav... the campers are heading to the woods like crazy here. The Victoria Day roadblock is always in front of our house and we can sit on the front porch and watch the RCMP confiscate booze from the minors! There must be 25 cars lined up on last check. I'm going to watch the wedding too... and I'm sure Mr. J will be thrilled! :sm23:


----------



## Islander

linkan said:


> That would be nice... Any destinations you want to go in particular? I'd love to see the grand canyon.


My Angela went.. it's another wonder of the world, there's no words for it!


----------



## Islander

Xiang said:


> Hello my sisters, we are back in Denver, for our final night in USA. We were booked into one of the Hilton Hotels, and it is very nice. The bed is sssooo comfortable
> 
> We have seen some beautiful scenery, throughout the states that we travelled, and there were two states that actually tugged at my heart a bit, as it was so much like the region I live in; one was New Mexico, and the other was Southern Colorado. I am not sure if that region of Colorado is always like, or perhaps they are in the middle of a drought; but I was quite surprised by the familiarity of both regions!
> 
> DH & I will be glad to get home, I am missing my girls (this includes the gk's as well), and our dogs!
> I need to ring the girls now, if it isn't too early for them! Then I will do some catchup! xoxoxo


It will be nice for you to be back home in your own bed! xoxox


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> I had some sprouts started for my lettuce tent. But mum helped me and had all the little sprouts under water. They are shrivelling up and smell funny now, so I'll have to start some more.


Oh dear!


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> Bet you didn't get the mass TV coverage that this one is. xx :sm23: :sm23:


That's funny!! :sm23:


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> We've never seen your wedding photos Saxy! Any more volunteers? xx


Ours was a hippy wedding with garden reception.. often dream about what it would have been like to have had a formal event with the traditional dress like most of you have had. On the upside I still have the dress and it fits even now! After 36 yrs I asked Mr J if he'd care to do it again, and he just gave me a funny look.... :sm16:


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> Sounds promising hopefully.
> The photo doesn't do the dress too well will try and find another one that shows the train. Try this one.


You look beautiful Jacky. Your attendant's dresses are lovely, empire waist lines right? The apricot bouquets are smashing! xxx


----------



## Islander

linkan said:


> Those are beautiful. I love your dress and veil. ????
> I've posted mine before ... Long ago. But for anyone who wasn't here yet. I was actually nearly three months pregnant at my wedding. With Jen lol.
> But we had been engaged a year prior.


You look radiant! Did you press any of the flowers from your bouquet?


----------



## Islander

linkan said:


> This is more is though lol... One of his demolition derby's .
> It's late i know..photo over do but I'm watching all the wedding stuff and being all sentimental.
> DH said he understood William and Harry , because he married his princess too. What a softy lol ð


You married a good one! xoxo


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> Ours was a hippy wedding with garden reception.. often dream about what it would have been like to have had a formal event with the traditional dress like most of you have had. On the upside I still have the dress and it fits even now! After 36 yrs I asked Mr J if he'd care to do it again, and he just gave me a funny look.... :sm16:


Informal looks good to me. xx :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> You look beautiful Jacky. Your attendant's dresses are lovely, empire waist lines right? The apricot bouquets are smashing! xxx


Thank you, but I wouldn't go that far. The bouquets are carnations, my favourite. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning from a sunny Wales, I know it's a lot to ask but I hope this weather lasts next week while June is here. Will try and have an easy day today and have to TV on in the background to I can keep an eye on the wedding, although I should be out in the garden doing 'things'. Back later. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Surrey. The traffic is busy on the way to Windsor (it's about 10 miles from here). We are going to our local Show which is a big annual event. Lots of stalls selling stuff, exhibitions, dog shows, live bands and displays.

Have a good day what ever you are doing. xx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Not a very good one but they are getting on a bit now (like me).


Cant wait to see that properly on the laptop when I get home!! Beautiful couple!! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

RookieRetiree said:


> I'll have to dig out our photo from 1972 to show the similarities. We're with DD right now looking at houses for her to buy in Bloomington for when she starts her new job. She has to be out of her current home by the end of June. We saw one that was a little out of her price range, but she's going to put in a bid for $5k less than asking and state the things that need to be done and see if they'll take it. It's about 3 blocks from an area where many of the homes are being rented out and they aren't as nicely kept up as they should be. The area where this house is on a cul de sac and the houses nearby are all very nice. It will be interesting to see what happens.


Fingers crossed!! Xx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Sounds promising hopefully.
> The photo doesn't do the dress too well will try and find another one that shows the train. Try this one.


Love it!! Current brides and their attendants are so revealingly immodest, not a good look!! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> Those are beautiful. I love your dress and veil. ????
> I've posted mine before ... Long ago. But for anyone who wasn't here yet. I was actually nearly three months pregnant at my wedding. With Jen lol.
> But we had been engaged a year prior.


That's all right then!! :sm24: Beautiful bride and groom!! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> This is more is though lol... One of his demolition derby's .
> It's late i know..photo over do but I'm watching all the wedding stuff and being all sentimental.
> DH said he understood William and Harry , because he married his princess too. What a softy lol ð


Aww that's double cute! ???? ???? Xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Cant wait to see that properly on the laptop when I get home!! Beautiful couple!! Xxxx


Aw shucks. xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> My Angela went.. it's another wonder of the world, there's no words for it!


I tried to video from the helicopter flight and was heartily ill all the way!! Never did watch that video!! :sm23: :sm24: :sm23:


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Ours was a hippy wedding with garden reception.. often dream about what it would have been like to have had a formal event with the traditional dress like most of you have had. On the upside I still have the dress and it fits even now! After 36 yrs I asked Mr J if he'd care to do it again, and he just gave me a funny look.... :sm16:


You haven't changed a bit!! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from a sunny Wales, I know it's a lot to ask but I hope this weather lasts next week while June is here. Will try and have an easy day today and have to TV on in the background to I can keep an eye on the wedding, although I should be out in the garden doing 'things'. Back later. xx


Nah, feet up, knitting and a Royal wedding, bliss!! Temps look to be around 19 and then 16 on Thursday and Friday! That'll do me love, the warmth of your welcome will be enough!! Xxxx


----------



## SaxonLady

linkan said:


> This is more is though lol... One of his demolition derby's .
> It's late i know..photo over do but I'm watching all the wedding stuff and being all sentimental.
> DH said he understood William and Harry , because he married his princess too. What a softy lol ð


great days!


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Informal looks good to me. xx :sm24: :sm24:


Mine was incredibly informal. Both times!


----------



## SaxonLady

I'll try to upload my very faded Wedding photo that's on the bookshelf. I have some decent ones somewhere, heaven knows where.


----------



## RookieRetiree

London Girl said:


> Love it!! Current brides and their attendants are so revealingly immodest, not a good look!! Xxxx


On contrast, we were completely covered from the neck down!


----------



## PurpleFi

Good afternoon from sunny Surrey. Had a lovely morning at the Show and caught up with some old friends there. I bought some cakes snd handmade fudge. Here are a few photos.


----------



## PurpleFi

Bentley is enjoying the sun by the pond.


----------



## Miss Pam

Islander said:


> My Angela went.. it's another wonder of the world, there's no words for it!


It is an absolutely breathtaking experience to stand at the edge of the Grand Canyon! Words cannot adequately describe it. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Islander said:


> Ours was a hippy wedding with garden reception.. often dream about what it would have been like to have had a formal event with the traditional dress like most of you have had. On the upside I still have the dress and it fits even now! After 36 yrs I asked Mr J if he'd care to do it again, and he just gave me a funny look.... :sm16:


Ours was a very casual, outdoor wedding as well and just what I wanted! xxxooo


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon from sunny Surrey. Had a lovely morning at the Show and caught up with some old friends there. I bought some cakes snd handmade fudge. Here are a few photos.


I love occasions like that - unless I'm running them!


----------



## Janpeonys

Gently is beautiful. His eyes match the grass.


----------



## SaxonLady

No wedding photo yet, but here is one from a week ago, sent to me by the High Sheriff,

Our High Sheriff, me, Pat in WWI nurse's uniform (she was an ICU nurse until she retired a few months ago), Maj Tom Wye, our Borough Military Champion and the man with the shortest name I know! All friends of mine.


----------



## grandma susan

I've been watching the royal wedding all by myself an I thought it was wonderful. They look so much in love. I think Harry is smitten and I only hope his heart doesn't get broken. 

Yesterday I went on a coach trip with Lynn to Durham. And we had a lovely time. Trouble was my diverticulitis came back. Today I've just sat in a chair and now I'm comfy in bed. It always makes me so tired. So I've not gone to Stephens.

Also....I bought some yarn yesterday. Like a rust colour. Ten balls. I really shouldn't have done that. I told Lynn to stop me but she didn't. We did the charity shops and she got two tops. I didn't get anything. I think I'll catch up a bit now.


----------



## Barn-dweller

grandma susan said:


> I've been watching the royal wedding all by myself an I thought it was wonderful. They look so much in love. I think Harry is smitten and I only hope his heart doesn't get broken.
> 
> Yesterday I went on a coach trip with Lynn to Durham. And we had a lovely time. Trouble was my diverticulitis came back. Today I've just sat in a chair and now I'm comfy in bed. It always makes me so tired. So I've not gone to Stephens.
> 
> Also....I bought some yarn yesterday. Like a rust colour. Ten balls. I really shouldn't have done that. I told Lynn to stop me but she didn't. We did the charity shops and she got two tops. I didn't get anything. I think I'll catch up a bit now.


Sounds like a good day, sorry you're not so good today, hope it goes soon. xx


----------



## lifeline

grandma susan said:


> I've been watching the royal wedding all by myself an I thought it was wonderful. They look so much in love. I think Harry is smitten and I only hope his heart doesn't get broken.
> 
> Yesterday I went on a coach trip with Lynn to Durham. And we had a lovely time. Trouble was my diverticulitis came back. Today I've just sat in a chair and now I'm comfy in bed. It always makes me so tired. So I've not gone to Stephens.
> 
> Also....I bought some yarn yesterday. Like a rust colour. Ten balls. I really shouldn't have done that. I told Lynn to stop me but she didn't. We did the charity shops and she got two tops. I didn't get anything. I think I'll catch up a bit now.


A trip to Durham is lovely. 
Sorry the diverticulitis has shown up.
Lynn is an enabler... :sm09:


----------



## lifeline

As everyone is showing wedding pictures here come a couple of mine.

And I thought Meghan looked beautiful, what a lovely simple dress that showed off how pretty she is.


----------



## RookieRetiree

lifeline said:


> As everyone is showing wedding pictures here come a couple of mine.
> 
> And I thought Meghan looked beautiful, what a lovely simple dress that showed off how pretty she is.


Very pretty.


----------



## PurpleFi

lifeline said:


> As everyone is showing wedding pictures here come a couple of mine.
> 
> And I thought Meghan looked beautiful, what a lovely simple dress that showed off how pretty she is.


You look absolutely gorgeous xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Janpeonys said:


> Gently is beautiful. His eyes match the grass.


Thank you. X


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Sounds like a good day, sorry you're not so good today, hope it goes soon. xx


Ditto from me, Susan. Sending warm and healing hugs. xxxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

lifeline said:


> As everyone is showing wedding pictures here come a couple of mine.
> 
> And I thought Meghan looked beautiful, what a lovely simple dress that showed off how pretty she is.


Very lovely! :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## binkbrice

I went to the park today by my self and these flowers were just beautiful so I had to share


----------



## binkbrice

nitz8catz said:


> I like that one too.
> They usually put it on too late for me so I don't see it regularly.


I'm watching it on Netflix 4 seasons and I'm halfway through the second one I was awake for 37 hours and when I finally slept I got 13 hours!


----------



## Islander

SaxonLady said:


> No wedding photo yet, but here is one from a week ago, sent to me by the High Sheriff,
> 
> Our High Sheriff, me, Pat in WWI nurse's uniform (she was an ICU nurse until she retired a few months ago), Maj Tom Wye, our Borough Military Champion and the man with the shortest name I know! All friends of mine.


I had to peek and see what the High Sheriff does, they do many beneficial things for the community with no renumeration, it sounds like their year in office is very busy indeed. That is a very smart nursing uniform considering the age it was worn. Looking good Janet! xxx


----------



## Islander

grandma susan said:


> I've been watching the royal wedding all by myself an I thought it was wonderful. They look so much in love. I think Harry is smitten and I only hope his heart doesn't get broken.
> 
> Yesterday I went on a coach trip with Lynn to Durham. And we had a lovely time. Trouble was my diverticulitis came back. Today I've just sat in a chair and now I'm comfy in bed. It always makes me so tired. So I've not gone to Stephens.
> 
> Also....I bought some yarn yesterday. Like a rust colour. Ten balls. I really shouldn't have done that. I told Lynn to stop me but she didn't. We did the charity shops and she got two tops. I didn't get anything. I think I'll catch up a bit now.


Hope you're feeling better soon Susan. I enjoyed the royal wedding as well, the choir's were amazing. Megan's dress was "simply" beautiful. I wish them a long and happy life together. xox


----------



## Islander

lifeline said:


> As everyone is showing wedding pictures here come a couple of mine.
> 
> And I thought Meghan looked beautiful, what a lovely simple dress that showed off how pretty she is.


Ditto for you too Rebecca, the flowers in your hair complement the lace! xxx


----------



## Islander

binkbrice said:


> I went to the park today by my self and these flowers were just beautiful so I had to share


That's a lovely park, would those be rose bushes? We like to share our Canada Geese! xxx


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> I tried to video from the helicopter flight and was heartily ill all the way!! Never did watch that video!! :sm23: :sm24: :sm23:


That would be quite a rush to fly over for sure! xoxo


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> You haven't changed a bit!! Xxxx


So I'm told! xixi


----------



## Islander

PurpleFi said:


> Bentley is enjoying the sun by the pond.


Sunbathing by his ducks, he's a classy cat! xoxoxo


----------



## jollypolly

nitz8catz said:


> Thank you. I'm just following a pattern. The only thing I've changed is the colours because I'm making mine out of acrylic not cotton and the same colours weren't available.


They came out great. I've bought yarn in multi colors of tan to do the scarves I also got a book with items for me. My friend called when I was getting yarn and when I looked for the phone I lost my pattern but the lady who does books for troops will send me another one knit one crochet. I found a onesie pattern and hope it isn't the same book I already have. I do that occasionally. Your flower is lovely.


----------



## jollypolly

SaxonLady said:


> So would I. My youngest son went there when he was 19, courtesy of a lovely American lady he met online. Sadly she died not long after.


That's really nice.


----------



## jollypolly

Barn-dweller said:


> Not a very good one but they are getting on a bit now (like me).


Lovely couple. Beautiful bride.


----------



## jollypolly

Barn-dweller said:


> Sounds promising hopefully.
> The photo doesn't do the dress too well will try and find another one that shows the train. Try this one.


 Beautiful. Looked like nice weather for your special day.


----------



## jollypolly

linkan said:


> Those are beautiful. I love your dress and veil. ????
> I've posted mine before ... Long ago. But for anyone who wasn't here yet. I was actually nearly three months pregnant at my wedding. With Jen lol.
> But we had been engaged a year prior.


Lovely. Wish I knew how to post mine. I had to lose 10 pounds to fit the dress I wanted. If I got it bigger the bosom would be way big. It fit perfect which was a relief. I was thin then.


----------



## jollypolly

linkan said:


> Our mother actually made the bridesmaid dresses and flower girl dress.
> And for Lisa's her wedding gown!


She had to be talented to do that..I got my glasses redone and the man noticed "sew" in my email address so he asked if I sewed. I said I do but Imperfectly he said he sews. No problem with that but it Caught me by surprise. I didn't know how to reply so I told him about the tv shows that are about sewing.


----------



## jollypolly

linkan said:


> This is more is though lol... One of his demolition derby's .
> It's late i know..photo over do but I'm watching all the wedding stuff and being all sentimental.
> DH said he understood William and Harry , because he married his princess too. What a softy lol ð


He's a keeper. Happy couple


----------



## jollypolly

Islander said:


> Ours was a hippy wedding with garden reception.. often dream about what it would have been like to have had a formal event with the traditional dress like most of you have had. On the upside I still have the dress and it fits even now! After 36 yrs I asked Mr J if he'd care to do it again, and he just gave me a funny look.... :sm16:


Lots of people who have formal weddings don't last 36 years. I like your design. My first ended in divorce and I wore white on my second wedding which I was told is wrong. But I told them if I was going to look at the picture for years it was the only one I wanted to remember so I wanted white.


----------



## jollypolly

PurpleFi said:


> Bentley is enjoying the sun by the pond.


He should be on a calendar. Actually he should have his own calendar since all the photos I've seen are gorgeous.


----------



## jollypolly

SaxonLady said:


> No wedding photo yet, but here is one from a week ago, sent to me by the High Sheriff,
> 
> Our High Sheriff, me, Pat in WWI nurse's uniform (she was an ICU nurse until she retired a few months ago), Maj Tom Wye, our Borough Military Champion and the man with the shortest name I know! All friends of mine.


Your friend's and you look happy.


----------



## jollypolly

grandma susan said:


> I've been watching the royal wedding all by myself an I thought it was wonderful. They look so much in love. I think Harry is smitten and I only hope his heart doesn't get broken.
> 
> Yesterday I went on a coach trip with Lynn to Durham. And we had a lovely time. Trouble was my diverticulitis came back. Today I've just sat in a chair and now I'm comfy in bed. It always makes me so tired. So I've not gone to Stephens.
> 
> Also....I bought some yarn yesterday. Like a rust colour. Ten balls. I really shouldn't have done that. I told Lynn to stop me but she didn't. We did the charity shops and she got two tops. I didn't get anything. I think I'll catch up a bit now.


I hope you feel better. Enjoy your yarn. Do you have a plan for it? I like rust for autumn items.


----------



## jollypolly

lifeline said:


> As everyone is showing wedding pictures here come a couple of mine.
> 
> And I thought Meghan looked beautiful, what a lovely simple dress that showed off how pretty she is.


This dress is beautiful as is the bride. Handsome groom.


----------



## jollypolly

binkbrice said:


> I went to the park today by my self and these flowers were just beautiful so I had to share


You've made me feel Springy. Our geese are just arriving


----------



## lifeline

binkbrice said:


> I went to the park today by my self and these flowers were just beautiful so I had to share


Lovely pictures, thanks for sharing


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a sunny Wales, today is Sunday and day of rest so will try to stick with that. In a bit of a dilemma with my shawl, not sure whether to stop now or see if I've got enough yarn left to do 14 more rows. I think I will have to put a lifeline in now and just keep going. There's over 300 stitches per row now so the yarns goes down quickly. Will have to ponder that one. Have a lovely day. xx


----------



## binkbrice

jinx said:


> I find it so interesting that some of the best t.v. programs are on very very early in the a.m. Hate those nights when I get up before the sun.


I could not begin to tell you when it comes on regular tv I'm watching it on Netflix!


----------



## binkbrice

linkan said:


> We have a fiber festival in Corydon on October 19th & 20th. I'm hoping Lisa wants to go with me lol. I know she will.
> I'm hoping to enter my embroidered bags.


Of course I want to go, I finished the Granito tonight will post a picture tomorrow!


----------



## binkbrice

Islander said:


> That's a lovely park, would those be rose bushes? We like to share our Canada Geese! xxx


I think they are called knock out roses (sp) thank you for sharing the geese these were enjoying making their presence know and it was awesome!


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Surrey. Going to have a lazy Sunday in the garden doing some crafting. Family came over earlier and have gone down town to the cinema so we will catch up with them late.

Hope you are all having a good week end. xxx


----------



## London Girl

Sorry if someone has already said this, for I haven't caught up again yet but I always thought our Saxy was the Duchess of Sussex!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon from sunny Surrey. Had a lovely morning at the Show and caught up with some old friends there. I bought some cakes snd handmade fudge. Here are a few photos.


That looks lovely, lots to look at and you had the perfect day with the weather!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Bentley is enjoying the sun by the pond.


That's a lovely picture and the ducks don't look a bit scared of him!!


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> No wedding photo yet, but here is one from a week ago, sent to me by the High Sheriff,
> 
> Our High Sheriff, me, Pat in WWI nurse's uniform (she was an ICU nurse until she retired a few months ago), Maj Tom Wye, our Borough Military Champion and the man with the shortest name I know! All friends of mine.


What a lovely picture, Saxy and you're really rocking those specs!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> I've been watching the royal wedding all by myself an I thought it was wonderful. They look so much in love. I think Harry is smitten and I only hope his heart doesn't get broken.
> 
> Yesterday I went on a coach trip with Lynn to Durham. And we had a lovely time. Trouble was my diverticulitis came back. Today I've just sat in a chair and now I'm comfy in bed. It always makes me so tired. So I've not gone to Stephens.
> 
> Also....I bought some yarn yesterday. Like a rust colour. Ten balls. I really shouldn't have done that. I told Lynn to stop me but she didn't. We did the charity shops and she got two tops. I didn't get anything. I think I'll catch up a bit now.


Poor Harry was getting a bit emotional and no handkerchief in sight!! Hope your tum is better by now dear and that you had a good night xxxx


----------



## London Girl

lifeline said:


> As everyone is showing wedding pictures here come a couple of mine.
> 
> And I thought Meghan looked beautiful, what a lovely simple dress that showed off how pretty she is.


That's lovely and I hardly recognised you with those curls!! You had a really gorgeous dress, you looked beautiful - and Mr N looked very handsome!!! xxx


----------



## London Girl

binkbrice said:


> I went to the park today by my self and these flowers were just beautiful so I had to share


Nice to get away on your own sometimes and what a lovely place to escape to!! xxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a sunny Wales, today is Sunday and day of rest so will try to stick with that. In a bit of a dilemma with my shawl, not sure whether to stop now or see if I've got enough yarn left to do 14 more rows. I think I will have to put a lifeline in now and just keep going. There's over 300 stitches per row now so the yarns goes down quickly. Will have to ponder that one. Have a lovely day. xx


A lifeline there is a great idea, then you can't fail!! Good luck and hope the yarn stretches, knit fast!! xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Sorry if someone has already said this, for I haven't caught up again yet but I always thought our Saxy was the Duchess of Sussex!!! xxxx


One for the east and one for the west? xxxx :sm09:


----------



## jinx

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a sunny Wales, today is Sunday and day of rest so will try to stick with that. In a bit of a dilemma with my shawl, not sure whether to stop now or see if I've got enough yarn left to do 14 more rows. I think I will have to put a lifeline in now and just keep going. There's over 300 stitches per row now so the yarns goes down quickly. Will have to ponder that one. Have a lovely day. xx


I measure out a length of yarn. (10 feet) Put a slip knot there. Work a row. Then I know how much yarn a row needs. You could try that and multiply that number by 13 to see if you have enough. Remember the bind off row uses more.


----------



## grandma susan

gOOD MORNING GIRLS, ITS A BEAUTIFUL DAY. ooops caps... Doing some laundry then taking it easy. My tum is still upset a little. Not going anywhere. All of you have a lovely day.


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> I measure out a length of yarn. (10 feet) Put a slip knot there. Work a row. Then I know how much yarn a row needs. You could try that and multiply that number by 13 to see if you have enough. Remember the bind off row uses more.


I usually do something like that but the work is so wide I can't gauge it so have put a lifeline in and will carry on, if I run out I can frog it back to the lifeline. xx


----------



## grandma susan

binkbrice said:


> I went to the park today by my self and these flowers were just beautiful so I had to share


Thanks for sharing your photos. they are lovely.


----------



## Barn-dweller

grandma susan said:


> gOOD MORNING GIRLS, ITS A BEAUTIFUL DAY. ooops caps... Doing some laundry then taking it easy. My tum is still upset a little. Not going anywhere. All of you have a lovely day.


Glad you're feeling a bit better, just enjoy the glorious weather. xx


----------



## jinx

Morning. Hoping your tum gets back to normal quickly. Enjoy your day at home while you rest.


grandma susan said:


> gOOD MORNING GIRLS, ITS A BEAUTIFUL DAY. ooops caps... Doing some laundry then taking it easy. My tum is still upset a little. Not going anywhere. All of you have a lovely day.


----------



## jinx

In your case a lifeline is the perfect solution.


Barn-dweller said:


> I usually do something like that but the work is so wide I can't gauge it so have put a lifeline in and will carry on, if I run out I can frog it back to the lifeline. xx


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> I've been watching the royal wedding all by myself an I thought it was wonderful. They look so much in love. I think Harry is smitten and I only hope his heart doesn't get broken.
> 
> Yesterday I went on a coach trip with Lynn to Durham. And we had a lovely time. Trouble was my diverticulitis came back. Today I've just sat in a chair and now I'm comfy in bed. It always makes me so tired. So I've not gone to Stephens.
> 
> Also....I bought some yarn yesterday. Like a rust colour. Ten balls. I really shouldn't have done that. I told Lynn to stop me but she didn't. We did the charity shops and she got two tops. I didn't get anything. I think I'll catch up a bit now.


I hope the diverticulitis is better today.

That Lynn! Helping you off the straight and narrow. Did you try to stop her buying the two tops?


----------



## SaxonLady

lifeline said:


> As everyone is showing wedding pictures here come a couple of mine.
> 
> And I thought Meghan looked beautiful, what a lovely simple dress that showed off how pretty she is.


I love your dress. And the lady in it! Meghan's was made of silk cady, which is why it hung so well. Only Givenchy could be that simple and perfect.


----------



## SaxonLady

Islander said:


> I had to peek and see what the High Sheriff does, they do many beneficial things for the community with no renumeration, it sounds like their year in office is very busy indeed. That is a very smart nursing uniform considering the age it was worn. Looking good Janet! xxx


I was the only one dressed down, as I didn;t want people to assume I was in charge, as they frequently do.


----------



## SaxonLady

Islander said:


> Hope you're feeling better soon Susan. I enjoyed the royal wedding as well, the choir's were amazing. Megan's dress was "simply" beautiful. I wish them a long and happy life together. xox


What did you think of my lovely Sheku? I was surprised to see he had chopped his hair. It's usually a full halo. No-one can play the cello like him, and just 19.


----------



## SaxonLady

Islander said:


> That's a lovely park, would those be rose bushes? We like to share our Canada Geese! xxx


You certainly do. We get a lot of them over here.


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Sorry if someone has already said this, for I haven't caught up again yet but I always thought our Saxy was the Duchess of Sussex!!! xxxx


Aaaahhh Thanks. I don't actually like that title. It sounds stuffy. The Lord Lieutenant said I should be a Dame. She liked the sound of Dame Janet Goldsbrough-Jones of Worthing.


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> One for the east and one for the west? xxxx :sm09:


I reckon so, Mehgan will have to contend with East Sussex!!! It's still a beautiful county!! xxx


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> What a lovely picture, Saxy and you're really rocking those specs!!! xxxx


Thank you. They make a change. You should see the sunglasses.


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> I reckon so, Mehgan will have to contend with East Sussex!!! It's still a beautiful county!! xxx


Prettier than West, but not so efficiently run.


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> I measure out a length of yarn. (10 feet) Put a slip knot there. Work a row. Then I know how much yarn a row needs. You could try that and multiply that number by 13 to see if you have enough. Remember the bind off row uses more.


Ooh, that's scientific and very clever!! Thanks for the tip!!


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> gOOD MORNING GIRLS, ITS A BEAUTIFUL DAY. ooops caps... Doing some laundry then taking it easy. My tum is still upset a little. Not going anywhere. All of you have a lovely day.


Enjoy a restful day dear, maybe sit in the garden for a while? xxxx


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> I love your dress. And the lady in it! Meghan's was made of silk cady, which is why it hung so well. Only Givenchy could be that simple and perfect.


.....and charge so much money!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxx


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> What did you think of my lovely Sheku? I was surprised to see he had chopped his hair. It's usually a full halo. No-one can play the cello like him, and just 19.


It was beautiful and probably quite daunting to play to that particular audience, the boy done good!!


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> Aaaahhh Thanks. I don't actually like that title. It sounds stuffy. The Lord Lieutenant said I should be a Dame. She liked the sound of Dame Janet Goldsbrough-Jones of Worthing.


Yep, that suits you dear!!! Who knows, it could happen!! xxx


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> Prettier than West, but not so efficiently run.


 :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## lifeline

London Girl said:


> That's lovely and I hardly recognised you with those curls!! You had a really gorgeous dress, you looked beautiful - and Mr N looked very handsome!!! xxx


The curls came with a little help from a perming lotion :sm09:


----------



## lifeline

SaxonLady said:


> Aaaahhh Thanks. I don't actually like that title. It sounds stuffy. The Lord Lieutenant said I should be a Dame. She liked the sound of Dame Janet Goldsbrough-Jones of Worthing.


It has a certain ring to it :sm02:


----------



## RookieRetiree

https://www.realtor.com/realestateandhomes-detail/1709-Arrowhead-Dr_Bloomington_IL_61704_M89966-63653#photo20

It's been a real productive day! Here's our DD's new house. It still says active with an open house, but her original offer was accepted last night. She went in with a much lower bid than asking citing that flooring and kitchen all needed updating. They countered with original price and some money toward closing costs. DD stayed firm at first offer and they came back with acceptance about 6:00 pm. It was a full day with back and forth texts and phone calls while we cleaned out garage, went to farmer's and art fairs and cleaned out and packed drawers. She'll have her things packed in a moving truck on 6/25, close on her current house, then drive to Bloomington to close on new house and move in on 6/26. The style is a raised ranch where you walk into a landing and go up stairs to living and sleeping areas or down stairs to family room, laundry and storage. It's been well maintained and on cornernear cul desac so pretty quiet.

She wants to replace some carpeting and light fixtures right away, but eventuallu rearrange the kitchen. The stove right by the back door to the deck is awkward and there isn't a dishwasher.

I leave for our Knit-a-palooza on 6/28 for that whole weekend... when oh when will I get our house on the market?


----------



## Miss Pam

RookieRetiree said:


> https://www.realtor.com/realestateandhomes-detail/1709-Arrowhead-Dr_Bloomington_IL_61704_M89966-63653#photo20
> 
> It's been a real productive day! Here's our DD's new house. It still says active with an open house, but her original offer was accepted last night. She went in with a much lower bid than asking citing that flooring and kitchen all needed updating. They countered with original price and some money toward closing costs. DD stayed firm at first offer and they came back with acceptance about 6:00 pm. It was a full day with back and forth texts and phone calls while we cleaned out garage, went to farmer's and art fairs and cleaned out and packed drawers. She'll have her things packed in a moving truck on 6/25, close on her current house, then drive to Bloomington to close on new house and move in on 6/26. The style is a raised ranch where you walk into a landing and go up stairs to living and sleeping areas or down stairs to family room, laundry and storage. It's been well maintained and on cornernear cul desac so pretty quiet.
> 
> She wants to replace some carpeting and light fixtures right away, but eventuallu rearrange the kitchen. The stove right by the back door to the deck is awkward and there isn't a dishwasher.
> 
> I leave for our Knit-a-palooza on 6/28 for that whole weekend... when oh when will I get our house on the market?


It looks like a lovely home for her! Well done! xxxooo


----------



## London Girl

lifeline said:


> The curls came with a little help from a perming lotion :sm09:


I think we all them them back then, ooh, the smell of that stuff!!
:sm06: :sm14: :sm15: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

RookieRetiree said:


> https://www.realtor.com/realestateandhomes-detail/1709-Arrowhead-Dr_Bloomington_IL_61704_M89966-63653#photo20
> 
> It's been a real productive day! Here's our DD's new house. It still says active with an open house, but her original offer was accepted last night. She went in with a much lower bid than asking citing that flooring and kitchen all needed updating. They countered with original price and some money toward closing costs. DD stayed firm at first offer and they came back with acceptance about 6:00 pm. It was a full day with back and forth texts and phone calls while we cleaned out garage, went to farmer's and art fairs and cleaned out and packed drawers. She'll have her things packed in a moving truck on 6/25, close on her current house, then drive to Bloomington to close on new house and move in on 6/26. The style is a raised ranch where you walk into a landing and go up stairs to living and sleeping areas or down stairs to family room, laundry and storage. It's been well maintained and on cornernear cul desac so pretty quiet.
> 
> She wants to replace some carpeting and light fixtures right away, but eventuallu rearrange the kitchen. The stove right by the back door to the deck is awkward and there isn't a dishwasher.
> 
> I leave for our Knit-a-palooza on 6/28 for that whole weekend... when oh when will I get our house on the market?


That looks really good Jeanette and compared with London prices, it's an awful lot of house for the money!! I hope your DD will be very happy there and that your move gets underway very soon!! Enjoy the Knit-a-palooza, if it includes the gals we met, please pass on hugs from us!! xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> I think we all them them back then, ooh, the smell of that stuff!!
> :sm06: :sm14: :sm15: xxxx


Oh, I remember that. Yuck!!! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> That looks really good Jeanette and compared with London prices, it's an awful lot of house for the money!! I hope your DD will be very happy there and that your move gets underway very soon!! Enjoy the Knit-a-palooza, if it includes the gals we met, please pass on hugs from us!! xxxx


It's a really good price compared to here in the Seattle area, too! Big congratulations to her! xxxooo


----------



## jinx

Good for her. It is a very neat looking home. We call that a bi-level. Hoping it is an easy move without problems.


RookieRetiree said:


> https://www.realtor.com/realestateandhomes-detail/1709-Arrowhead-Dr_Bloomington_IL_61704_M89966-63653#photo20
> 
> It's been a real productive day! Here's our DD's new house. It still says active with an open house, but her original offer was accepted last night. She went in with a much lower bid than asking citing that flooring and kitchen all needed updating. They countered with original price and some money toward closing costs. DD stayed firm at first offer and they came back with acceptance about 6:00 pm. It was a full day with back and forth texts and phone calls while we cleaned out garage, went to farmer's and art fairs and cleaned out and packed drawers. She'll have her things packed in a moving truck on 6/25, close on her current house, then drive to Bloomington to close on new house and move in on 6/26. The style is a raised ranch where you walk into a landing and go up stairs to living and sleeping areas or down stairs to family room, laundry and storage. It's been well maintained and on cornernear cul desac so pretty quiet.
> 
> She wants to replace some carpeting and light fixtures right away, but eventuallu rearrange the kitchen. The stove right by the back door to the deck is awkward and there isn't a dishwasher.
> 
> I leave for our Knit-a-palooza on 6/28 for that whole weekend... when oh when will I get our house on the market?


----------



## Barn-dweller

RookieRetiree said:


> https://www.realtor.com/realestateandhomes-detail/1709-Arrowhead-Dr_Bloomington_IL_61704_M89966-63653#photo20
> 
> It's been a real productive day! Here's our DD's new house. It still says active with an open house, but her original offer was accepted last night. She went in with a much lower bid than asking citing that flooring and kitchen all needed updating. They countered with original price and some money toward closing costs. DD stayed firm at first offer and they came back with acceptance about 6:00 pm. It was a full day with back and forth texts and phone calls while we cleaned out garage, went to farmer's and art fairs and cleaned out and packed drawers. She'll have her things packed in a moving truck on 6/25, close on her current house, then drive to Bloomington to close on new house and move in on 6/26. The style is a raised ranch where you walk into a landing and go up stairs to living and sleeping areas or down stairs to family room, laundry and storage. It's been well maintained and on cornernear cul desac so pretty quiet.
> 
> She wants to replace some carpeting and light fixtures right away, but eventuallu rearrange the kitchen. The stove right by the back door to the deck is awkward and there isn't a dishwasher.
> 
> I leave for our Knit-a-palooza on 6/28 for that whole weekend... when oh when will I get our house on the market?


Good for her, she's done well. You're beginning to sound like the rest of us house-sellers. xx :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## RookieRetiree

London Girl said:


> I think we all them them back then, ooh, the smell of that stuff!!
> :sm06: :sm14: :sm15: xxxx


I still do .. my wispy thin hair needs the boost.


----------



## RookieRetiree

London Girl said:


> That looks really good Jeanette and compared with London prices, it's an awful lot of house for the money!! I hope your DD will be very happy there and that your move gets underway very soon!! Enjoy the Knit-a-palooza, if it includes the gals we met, please pass on hugs from us!! xxxx


I will give hugs all around.


----------



## RookieRetiree

London Girl said:


> That looks really good Jeanette and compared with London prices, it's an awful lot of house for the money!! I hope your DD will be very happy there and that your move gets underway very soon!! Enjoy the Knit-a-palooza, if it includes the gals we met, please pass on hugs from us!! xxxx


Yes, same house in my neighborhood would be $300,000 and property taxes of $8k. Her property taxes are about $3k. We're a very diverse country when it comes to the area economics.


----------



## London Girl

RookieRetiree said:


> I still do .. my wispy thin hair needs the boost.


Does it still smell as bad? I only stopped perming my hair when it went white and the texture changed to much thicker so I can keep it straight! xx


----------



## RookieRetiree

London Girl said:


> Does it still smell as bad? I only stopped perming my hair when it went white and the texture changed to much thicker so I can keep it straight! xx


Not nearly as bad as they used to. I use a heat treated perm which is very gentle with less chemicals and the smell is gone after a couple of washings.


----------



## London Girl

RookieRetiree said:


> Not nearly as bad as they used to. I use a heat treated perm which is very gentle with less chemicalsand the smell is gone after a couple of washings.


Well, I'm happy about that for you!! xxx


----------



## SaxonLady

lifeline said:


> It has a certain ring to it :sm02:


I'm really a Saxon Princess.


----------



## RookieRetiree

London Girl said:


> Well, I'm happy about that for you!! xxx


And everyone around me!


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> I'm really a Saxon Princess.


Of course you are dear - I mean Your Royal Highness!!! xxxx :sm09:


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Of course you are dear - I mean Your Royal Highness!!! xxxx :sm09:


Not Royal, just high!


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> Not Royal, just high!


 :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxx


----------



## Islander

grandma susan said:


> gOOD MORNING GIRLS, ITS A BEAUTIFUL DAY. ooops caps... Doing some laundry then taking it easy. My tum is still upset a little. Not going anywhere. All of you have a lovely day.


I just woke up and your "Good Morning Girls, it's a Beautiful Day... made mine! xoxo


----------



## Islander

SaxonLady said:


> What did you think of my lovely Sheku? I was surprised to see he had chopped his hair. It's usually a full halo. No-one can play the cello like him, and just 19.


He's up and coming, amazing at 19. Bet he's been playing since he was a baby? I'm the only one in the family that likes classical, especially Vivaldi's Four Seasons, I've been known to go into a trance! xoxo


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> I think we all them them back then, ooh, the smell of that stuff!!
> :sm06: :sm14: :sm15: xxxx


Yes, that smell stays with you for a lifetime! xxx


----------



## Islander

SaxonLady said:


> I'm really a Saxon Princess.


I knew it..


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Yes, that smell stays with you for a lifetime! xxx


Hi Trish, how are you today? Do you have sunshine over there? xxxx


----------



## Islander

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Going to have a lazy Sunday in the garden doing some crafting. Family came over earlier and have gone down town to the cinema so we will catch up with them late.
> 
> Hope you are all having a good week end. xxx


Good morning to you Josephine! As I sit on my day bed, Woody is "combing" my hair trying to get me to dish out breakfast. Foods usually on the plate be 7 a.m not 8:30. xoxo


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> Hi Trish, how are you today? Do you have sunshine over there? xxxx


Nope, cloudy day today June, not cold though. I've been evading shopping...out of the basics now and when I have no milk for tea that's as low as I'll go! How are you my dear? xoxo


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxx


Give Jacky a hug from me when you see her please!


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Nope, cloudy day today June, not cold though. I've been evading shopping...out of the basics now and when I have no milk for tea that's as low as I'll go! How are you my dear? xoxo


I'm good thank you dear, apart from a painful ulcer on my tongue - it's not stopping me eating though!! :sm23: Really enjoyed watching the wedding highlights, it just seemed such a happy day for everyone! You are quite right, no tea is like the end of the world!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Give Jacky a hug from me when you see her please!


I shall certainly do that, from everyone! Really looking forward to my trip to Wales and catching up with our friend again!! xxxx


----------



## jinx

I hear wine is good medicine for a tongue ulcer. Hope that helps it heal quickly.


London Girl said:


> I'm good thank you dear, apart from a painful ulcer on my tongue - it's not stopping me eating though!! :sm23: Really enjoyed watching the wedding highlights, it just seemed such a happy day for everyone! You are quite right, no tea is like the end of the world!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> I hear wine is good medicine for a tongue ulcer. Hope that helps it heal quickly.


Oh well, I might just have to force myself to drink some then, thanks for the tip!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## grandma susan

DS and DIL have been down to me this afternoon. Stephen has fixed up my bird house camera. Guess what?.... we have four babies.all with their beaks wide open. they have feathers on too. Weve been watching the mammy feed them. Albert would have loved it. Stephen saw to a coupke of things for me and now theyve gone home. 

Mag came up this morning and we had a cup of tea. Tummy is beginning to feel on the mend.


----------



## grandma susan

SaxonLady said:


> I hope the diverticulitis is better today.
> 
> That Lynn! Helping you off the straight and narrow. Did you try to stop her buying the two tops?


nope tit for tat


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> Not Royal, just high!


To me you are. xx :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> Good morning to you Josephine! As I sit on my day bed, Woody is "combing" my hair trying to get me to dish out breakfast. Foods usually on the plate be 7 a.m not 8:30. xoxo


Oh, did you get a lie-in this morning? xx


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> DS and DIL have been down to me this afternoon. Stephen has fixed up my bird house camera. Guess what?.... we have four babies.all with their beaks wide open. they have feathers on too. Weve been watching the mammy feed them. Albert would have loved it. Stephen saw to a coupke of things for me and now theyve gone home.
> 
> Mag came up this morning and we had a cup of tea. Tummy is beginning to feel on the mend.


That's better. Enjoy those babies.


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> To me you are. xx :sm23: :sm23:


My little minion!


----------



## Islander

Was wondering... is it protocol for the Queen not to smile at public gatherings, even a wedding? I was waiting for a smile but never saw one. I did glimpse some pleasure on Prince Philips face though!


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> Oh, did you get a lie-in this morning? xx


Yes, it was delightful! xx


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> DS and DIL have been down to me this afternoon. Stephen has fixed up my bird house camera. Guess what?.... we have four babies.all with their beaks wide open. they have feathers on too. Weve been watching the mammy feed them. Albert would have loved it. Stephen saw to a coupke of things for me and now theyve gone home.
> 
> Mag came up this morning and we had a cup of tea. Tummy is beginning to feel on the mend.


That sounds like a lovely day and I like to think that Albert can see those baby birds and is smiling with you! xxxx


----------



## Islander

grandma susan said:


> DS and DIL have been down to me this afternoon. Stephen has fixed up my bird house camera. Guess what?.... we have four babies.all with their beaks wide open. they have feathers on too. Weve been watching the mammy feed them. Albert would have loved it. Stephen saw to a coupke of things for me and now theyve gone home.
> 
> Mag came up this morning and we had a cup of tea. Tummy is beginning to feel on the mend.


Glad you are feeling better. You must get great enjoyment from watching your bird family, I will have to look into a bird house camera. I think my wren has started to build another nest under a loose piece of tin roofing on the back of the porch, unfortunately I can't see him from inside the porch. I saw my first yellow wild canary this morning though! xoxo


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Was wondering... is it protocol for the Queen not to smile at public gatherings, even a wedding? I was waiting for a smile but never saw one. I did glimpse some pleasure on Prince Philips face though!


I don't think so, maybe she was worried about Philip, he only had that hip op a month ago. I imagine that at the age of 92, public gatherings become a bit of a trial but I expect she was chortling her head off at the reception, with a glass of champers in one hand and a delicious canapé in the other!! Or maybe she didn't want to detract attention from the leading lady and gent?!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: I thought Kate looked pretty dour as well!


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> I'm good thank you dear, apart from a painful ulcer on my tongue - it's not stopping me eating though!! :sm23: Really enjoyed watching the wedding highlights, it just seemed such a happy day for everyone! You are quite right, no tea is like the end of the world!!! xxxx


Wild strawberry extract. xoxo


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> I don't think so, maybe she was worried about Philip, he only had that hip op a month ago. I imagine that at the age of 92, public gatherings become a bit of a trial but I expect she was chortling her head off at the reception, with a glass of champers in one hand and a delicious canapé in the other!! Or maybe she didn't want to detract attention from the leading lady and gent?!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: I thought Kate looked pretty dour as well!


I haven't seen Sarah Ferguson for years...she's looking good! Eugenie getting married in the fall, it will be nice to see that family together again.


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> That time seems to have sped by but you've got lots of lovely memories to look back on and perhaps you will have caught the travelling bug now. xx


Hehehe ..... I have always had the travelling bug, and had begun travelling when I was 18, but in Aus. first, because I didn't have the funds to travel O/S, as the young ones seem to have these days. It was a lot more expensive, back in those days. We will still travel, but I think it might be throughout Australia, and hopefully New Zealand, I end up with too much pain & stiffness in my joints & back, from being in tightly spaced seats. We did enjoy our trip, and I think the next one will be to
Tassie, then we will book accommodaton for the length of time we want, then do exploratory day trips from there, so that the holiday isn't so exhausting. xoxoxo


----------



## binkbrice

London Girl said:


> Nice to get away on your own sometimes and what a lovely place to escape to!! xxx


Yes it is nice and that park is like 2 minutes from our mom and dad's house!


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Wild strawberry extract. xoxo


Okay...!! Is that the tea or for my ulcer?!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxx


----------



## jinx

I am glad you got the bird house camera working. Please share with us the adventures of the wee ones.


grandma susan said:


> DS and DIL have been down to me this afternoon. Stephen has fixed up my bird house camera. Guess what?.... we have four babies.all with their beaks wide open. they have feathers on too. Weve been watching the mammy feed them. Albert would have loved it. Stephen saw to a coupke of things for me and now theyve gone home.
> 
> Mag came up this morning and we had a cup of tea. Tummy is beginning to feel on the mend.


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> I haven't seen Sarah Ferguson for years...she's looking good! Eugenie getting married in the fall, it will be nice to see that family together again.


I think she was quite put out that she wasn't seated with her girls and Andrew, it _was_ a bit mean in my opinion!


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> Was wondering... is it protocol for the Queen not to smile at public gatherings, even a wedding? I was waiting for a smile but never saw one. I did glimpse some pleasure on Prince Philips face though!


Perhaps, deep down, the Queen isn't too pleased with the match !!!!!!! xx


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> I think she was quite put out that she wasn't seated with her girls and Andrew, it _was_ a bit mean in my opinion!


I agree!!! xxxooo


----------



## linkan

grandma susan said:


> DS and DIL have been down to me this afternoon. Stephen has fixed up my bird house camera. Guess what?.... we have four babies.all with their beaks wide open. they have feathers on too. Weve been watching the mammy feed them. Albert would have loved it. Stephen saw to a coupke of things for me and now theyve gone home.
> 
> Mag came up this morning and we had a cup of tea. Tummy is beginning to feel on the mend.


Oh my goodness. Do you think you can share that Stephen of yours because he is a class A act that one .. The way he looks after his Mum ???? 
So happy about your birds , i imagine Albert sending them to you. ???? 
Can't wait to see pictures of them.
I'm off to catch up some more.


----------



## linkan

London Girl said:


> I don't think so, maybe she was worried about Philip, he only had that hip op a month ago. I imagine that at the age of 92, public gatherings become a bit of a trial but I expect she was chortling her head off at the reception, with a glass of champers in one hand and a delicious canapé in the other!! Or maybe she didn't want to detract attention from the leading lady and gent?!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: I thought Kate looked pretty dour as well!


They talked about that afterwards. I think the panel said she tries very hard not to show emotions because she is watched so closely and they can be misconstrued. I can see where that could be true. If she didn't approve she would not have signed the paper letting them marry. It wouldn't be the first time.
I absolutely love her. She is so on point and poised at all times. And she is beautiful. I know I'm American but God bless the queen !????


----------



## linkan

binkbrice said:


> Yes it is nice and that park is like 2 minutes from our mom and dad's house!


I took sweet pea on the wrong day. We had a great time but it was blistering hot that day.


----------



## linkan

I can't remember who asked if i pressed my flowers from my wedding.. But the answer is no. I didn't have to. They aren't real lol. They hang on our headboard.


----------



## linkan

Lovely wedding photos everyone. So beautiful.
And Saxy you don't need to dress up . we all know your in charge LOL ! It's a great photo of you and your friends.


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> I don't think so, maybe she was worried about Philip, he only had that hip op a month ago. I imagine that at the age of 92, public gatherings become a bit of a trial but I expect she was chortling her head off at the reception, with a glass of champers in one hand and a delicious canapé in the other!! Or maybe she didn't want to detract attention from the leading lady and gent?!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: I thought Kate looked pretty dour as well!


So would I in those heels.


----------



## linkan

I've got another great pic of sweet pea. 
Dd2's biological mother finally got her dream and opened her own restaurant.


----------



## SaxonLady

Islander said:


> I haven't seen Sarah Ferguson for years...she's looking good! Eugenie getting married in the fall, it will be nice to see that family together again.


They were all at the wedding.


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> I think she was quite put out that she wasn't seated with her girls and Andrew, it _was_ a bit mean in my opinion!


Yes, it was, at a wedding.


----------



## SaxonLady

linkan said:


> Lovely wedding photos everyone. So beautiful.
> And Saxy you don't need to dress up . we all know your in charge LOL ! It's a great photo of you and your friends.


I wasn't in charge. It was nothing to do with me. I was an invited guest for a change.


----------



## linkan

SaxonLady said:


> I wasn't in charge. It was nothing to do with me. I was an invited guest for a change.


I was just kidding .. Xoxo


----------



## Miss Pam

linkan said:


> They talked about that afterwards. I think the panel said she tries very hard not to show emotions because she is watched so closely and they can be misconstrued. I can see where that could be true. If she didn't approve she would not have signed the paper letting them marry. It wouldn't be the first time.
> I absolutely love her. She is so on point and poised at all times. And she is beautiful. I know I'm American but God bless the queen !????


I agree completely! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

linkan said:


> I've got another great pic of sweet pea.
> Dd2's biological mother finally got her dream and opened her own restaurant.


Great picture! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Finally - here's a photo of the yarns I bought during the two days we were on the LYS tour. We managed to make it to 18 shops (of the 26 that participated). Great fun! Could have bought loads more, but I restrained myself! :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## jinx

All the pictures I have seen of the Queen she seems unemotional. A few years ago the boys, William and Harry, were being interviewed and they said their granny was full of laughter and cheer when out of the public eye.


----------



## jinx

You have good taste.


Miss Pam said:


> Finally - here's a photo of the yarns I bought during the two days we were on the LYS tour. We managed to make it to 18 shops (of the 26 that participated). Great fun! Could have bought loads more, but I restrained myself! :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

And, here are a couple of the shawls I finished a couple of weeks or so ago. Both were from MKALs on Ravelry. And, both were fun to do. xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

Miss Pam said:


> Finally - here's a photo of the yarns I bought during the two days we were on the LYS tour. We managed to make it to 18 shops (of the 26 that participated). Great fun! Could have bought loads more, but I restrained myself! :sm02: xxxooo


Ooh, they look lovely, any plans with any of them? xx :sm24:


----------



## Miss Pam

jinx said:


> You have good taste.


Thank you, jinx! :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Ooh, they look lovely, any plans with any of them? xx :sm24:


Thank you, Jacky! No definite plans yet. :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

Miss Pam said:


> Thank you, Jacky! No definite plans yet. :sm02: xxxooo


Didn't actually mean the shawls although they are lovely, I was wondering about the yarn you bought. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Barn-dweller said:


> Didn't actually mean the shawls although they are lovely, I was wondering about the yarn you bought. xx


Sorry, looks as though we have crossed e-mails.xx


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Sorry, looks as though we have crossed e-mails.xx


That's okay. I realized you were talking about the yarns and not the shawls in the first reply. One of the yarns I also bought a pattern for it -- it was one of the LYS Tour samples for that shop. The rest are all up in the air at the moment. Definitely did not need more stash, but just couldn't resist. Didn't do too badly, though, considering we went to 18 shops total. :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Didn't actually mean the shawls although they are lovely, I was wondering about the yarn you bought. xx


I figured that out. :sm09: Am planning to keep the shawls this time. xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

Miss Pam said:


> That's okay. I realized you were talking about the yarns and not the shawls in the first reply. One of the yarns I also bought a pattern for it -- it was one of the LYS Tour samples for that shop. The rest are all up in the air at the moment. Definitely did not need more stash, but just couldn't resist. Didn't do too badly, though, considering we went to 18 shops total. :sm02: xxxooo


No, very restrained, just like I was at Wonderwool. xx :sm23:


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> No, very restrained, just like I was at Wonderwool. xx :sm23:


It's hard, though. There are such lovely, tempting yarns out there! xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

Miss Pam said:


> It's hard, though. There are such lovely, tempting yarns out there! xxxooo


Tell me about it, I'm easily led astray. xx :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Tell me about it, I'm easily led astray. xx :sm09: :sm09:


 :sm23: :sm23: xxxooo


----------



## binkbrice

Miss Pam said:


> Finally - here's a photo of the yarns I bought during the two days we were on the LYS tour. We managed to make it to 18 shops (of the 26 that participated). Great fun! Could have bought loads more, but I restrained myself! :sm02: xxxooo


Those are great choices, the shawls are beautiful, I missed getting to see the wedding I forgot to record it....bummer!


----------



## Miss Pam

binkbrice said:


> Those are great choices, the shawls are beautiful, I missed getting to see the wedding I forgot to record it....bummer!


Thank you, Lisa. :sm02: I recorded all the wedding coverage and sped through some of it. Got the highlights. :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> Okay...!! Is that the tea or for my ulcer?!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxx


Great for cankers, cold sores and mouth ulcers, will clear them up fast. Dab on with Q tip often. It's the tannic acid in it that heals them. Oh yes... it's also does double duty for the skoots :sm17:


----------



## Islander

Miss Pam said:


> Finally - here's a photo of the yarns I bought during the two days we were on the LYS tour. We managed to make it to 18 shops (of the 26 that participated). Great fun! Could have bought loads more, but I restrained myself! :sm02: xxxooo


I'm a crow...I like the buttons! xoxo


----------



## Islander

Miss Pam said:


> And, here are a couple of the shawls I finished a couple of weeks or so ago. Both were from MKALs on Ravelry. And, both were fun to do. xxxooo


You are amazing with lace.


----------



## Miss Pam

Islander said:


> I'm a crow...I like the buttons! xoxo


 :sm24: :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Islander said:


> You are amazing with lace.


Thank you. I truly love it! :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## Islander

Hi Pam, we have late sun and gusty wind here, think it's going to blow in some more warm weather!


----------



## Islander

For those who haven't seen him, this is laid back, Rico Sarah's dog. He's so laid back he would walk through town with glasses on. Think the next dog I get will be an Aussie or Aussie X.


----------



## Miss Pam

Islander said:


> Hi Pam, we have late sun and gusty wind here, think it's going to blow in some more warm weather!


Hi Trish. We have late sun and breezy, too. The weather people are saying another warm week ahead. :sm02:


----------



## Miss Pam

Islander said:


> For those who haven't seen him, this is laid back, Rico Sarah's dog. He's so laid back he would walk through town with glasses on. Think the next dog I get will be an Aussie or Aussie X.


What a great dog! :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## linkan

Miss Pam said:


> Finally - here's a photo of the yarns I bought during the two days we were on the LYS tour. We managed to make it to 18 shops (of the 26 that participated). Great fun! Could have bought loads more, but I restrained myself! :sm02: xxxooo


Awesome !!!????


----------



## linkan

binkbrice said:


> Those are great choices, the shawls are beautiful, I missed getting to see the wedding I forgot to record it....bummer!


I've seen it on several channels all weekend.


----------



## linkan

Miss Pam said:


> And, here are a couple of the shawls I finished a couple of weeks or so ago. Both were from MKALs on Ravelry. And, both were fun to do. xxxooo


Those are both great !


----------



## lifeline

Miss Pam said:


> Finally - here's a photo of the yarns I bought during the two days we were on the LYS tour. We managed to make it to 18 shops (of the 26 that participated). Great fun! Could have bought loads more, but I restrained myself! :sm02: xxxooo


Wow what a wonderful haul. And the fact that you made it to 18 of the shops is amazing


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Surrey. Had a good week end making dragonflies and more flowers and embroidering the letter 'F' (will explain later) KnitWIts this morning so more sorting out for the yarn bombing. My house now resembles a cross between with a bug invested flower shop and a yarn shop!

I have read bits and bobs but will try to do a proper catch up at some time. Lisa lovely photos of Sweetpea, Trish lovely wedding photo, Pam well done on the shopping and shawls are lovely as always. Susan hope you are feeling better today. Rookie nice house for your daughter The rest of you hope all is well.

Catch you when i CAN. hAPPY mONDAY XXXX (oops cap lock) xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> For those who haven't seen him, this is laid back, Rico Sarah's dog. He's so laid back he would walk through town with glasses on. Think the next dog I get will be an Aussie or Aussie X.


Saw it in the main forum, a cool dude. xx :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning from a not so sunny Wales, hope the weather isn't going to turn for June's visit, perhaps she'll bring sunny weather with her. DH is washing his car, again, not sure if mine will get done but as it's his birthday today I can't get on at him. Well I could but I won't. All ready for June's arrival food-wise, now only have to dust and hoover the house from top to bottom, move all the cobwebs, wash the curtains, clean the windows ................... :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: It's a great change having someone to see us instead of the house. 
Have almost finished my shawl and yes I will have enough yarn so now can slow down and not knit so fast. Have a good day, see you later. xx


----------



## grandma susan

Suny morning to you all. Tum is on the mend. Im going to S and B. Ive just been putting my dyson cordless together again. I honestly think it is rubbish. Albert wanted it because it was easy to push but omg I hate it. It get clogged up for the least bit thing.Stephen took it to bits yesterday to wash the filkter etc and left it drying. I wish you'd seen the way I was trying to put it together this morning. 

I hope Becky comes tonight. Im beginning to think about emptying one of Alberts wardrobe. I dont know if Im quite ready, we shall see.


----------



## grandma susan

linkan said:


> I can't remember who asked if i pressed my flowers from my wedding.. But the answer is no. I didn't have to. They aren't real lol. They hang on our headboard.


They are still beasutiful. What a lovely idea.


----------



## Barn-dweller

grandma susan said:


> Suny morning to you all. Tum is on the mend. Im going to S and B. Ive just been putting my dyson cordless together again. I honestly think it is rubbish. Albert wanted it because it was easy to push but omg I hate it. It get clogged up for the least bit thing.Stephen took it to bits yesterday to wash the filkter etc and left it drying. I wish you'd seen the way I was trying to put it together this morning.
> 
> I hope Becky comes tonight. Im beginning to think about emptying one of Alberts wardrobe. I dont know if Im quite ready, we shall see.


I think I would have liked to watch a video of that, did you have any bits left over.

Clearing Albert's stuff would be another big step and it sounds as though you are nearly ready to take it. Thinking of you. xx


----------



## grandma susan

Miss Pam said:


> And, here are a couple of the shawls I finished a couple of weeks or so ago. Both were from MKALs on Ravelry. And, both were fun to do. xxxooo


They are so gorgeous.


----------



## grandma susan

Islander said:


> Great for cankers, cold sores and mouth ulcers, will clear them up fast. Dab on with Q tip often. It's the tannic acid in it that heals them. Oh yes... it's also does double duty for the skoots :sm17:


Now you tell me whats good for scooits. where were you when I needed it. hahaha


----------



## jinx

Morning. Sounds like you have brought the garden indoors.


PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Had a good week end making dragonflies and more flowers and embroidering the letter 'F' (will explain later) KnitWIts this morning so more sorting out for the yarn bombing. My house now resembles a cross between with a bug invested flower shop and a yarn shop!
> 
> I have read bits and bobs but will try to do a proper catch up at some time. Lisa lovely photos of Sweetpea, Trish lovely wedding photo, Pam well done on the shopping and shawls are lovely as always. Susan hope you are feeling better today. Rookie nice house for your daughter The rest of you hope all is well.
> 
> Catch you when i CAN. hAPPY mONDAY XXXX (oops cap lock) xxx


----------



## jinx

Morning. Hoping you and June have a grand time without getting into trouble.


Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from a not so sunny Wales, hope the weather isn't going to turn for June's visit, perhaps she'll bring sunny weather with her. DH is washing his car, again, not sure if mine will get done but as it's his birthday today I can't get on at him. Well I could but I won't. All ready for June's arrival food-wise, now only have to dust and hoover the house from top to bottom, move all the cobwebs, wash the curtains, clean the windows ................... :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: It's a great change having someone to see us instead of the house.
> Have almost finished my shawl and yes I will have enough yarn so now can slow down and not knit so fast. Have a good day, see you later. xx


----------



## jinx

Morning. Hope the Dyson gets put together and works well. No need to rush cleaning out the wardrobe. Let it happen when you feel good about it. 
Remember to check the pockets. You may find a wad of money in one.


grandma susan said:


> Suny morning to you all. Tum is on the mend. Im going to S and B. Ive just been putting my dyson cordless together again. I honestly think it is rubbish. Albert wanted it because it was easy to push but omg I hate it. It get clogged up for the least bit thing.Stephen took it to bits yesterday to wash the filkter etc and left it drying. I wish you'd seen the way I was trying to put it together this morning.
> 
> I hope Becky comes tonight. Im beginning to think about emptying one of Alberts wardrobe. I dont know if Im quite ready, we shall see.


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> They talked about that afterwards. I think the panel said she tries very hard not to show emotions because she is watched so closely and they can be misconstrued. I can see where that could be true. If she didn't approve she would not have signed the paper letting them marry. It wouldn't be the first time.
> I absolutely love her. She is so on point and poised at all times. And she is beautiful. I know I'm American but God bless the queen !????


Amen to that!! She looked a little bit frail in today's newspaper but then she IS 92!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> I can't remember who asked if i pressed my flowers from my wedding.. But the answer is no. I didn't have to. They aren't real lol. They hang on our headboard.


Oh what a lovely idea, they look beautiful!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> I've got another great pic of sweet pea.
> Dd2's biological mother finally got her dream and opened her own restaurant.


She looks good enough to eat!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> Finally - here's a photo of the yarns I bought during the two days we were on the LYS tour. We managed to make it to 18 shops (of the 26 that participated). Great fun! Could have bought loads more, but I restrained myself! :sm02: xxxooo


You got to 18 of them? Well done, that was quite a feat!! Love the bag with the badges, one for each shop, I'm guessing? You chose some beautiful yarn there Pam! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> All the pictures I have seen of the Queen she seems unemotional. A few years ago the boys, William and Harry, were being interviewed and they said their granny was full of laughter and cheer when out of the public eye.


I have seen her laughing on family videos that they occasionally release, I fully believe she is quite a fun granny in private!! xxx


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> And, here are a couple of the shawls I finished a couple of weeks or so ago. Both were from MKALs on Ravelry. And, both were fun to do. xxxooo


I so admire your work Pam, they are both beautiful as always! The white one almost has a cottony look to it, what yarn did you use? xxxx


----------



## London Girl

binkbrice said:


> Those are great choices, the shawls are beautiful, I missed getting to see the wedding I forgot to record it....bummer!


I'm sure you will find highlights videos online, maybe Youtube? xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> Thank you, Lisa. :sm02: I recorded all the wedding coverage and sped through some of it. Got the highlights. :sm02: xxxooo


That's exactly what I did, the edited version!! Saw all I needed to see in 45 minutes instead of 3 hours!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Great for cankers, cold sores and mouth ulcers, will clear them up fast. Dab on with Q tip often. It's the tannic acid in it that heals them. Oh yes... it's also does double duty for the skoots :sm17:


That's very useful to know, although I have never seen it here. I had some Anbesol, which my mum used to swear by and that seems to have done the trick cos I think it's gone now!! Thanks for the info though!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> For those who haven't seen him, this is laid back, Rico Sarah's dog. He's so laid back he would walk through town with glasses on. Think the next dog I get will be an Aussie or Aussie X.


Oh how sweet is that!! What's an Aussie? Not a breed I have heard of!!


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from a not so sunny Wales, hope the weather isn't going to turn for June's visit, perhaps she'll bring sunny weather with her. DH is washing his car, again, not sure if mine will get done but as it's his birthday today I can't get on at him. Well I could but I won't. All ready for June's arrival food-wise, now only have to dust and hoover the house from top to bottom, move all the cobwebs, wash the curtains, clean the windows ................... :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: It's a great change having someone to see us instead of the house.
> Have almost finished my shawl and yes I will have enough yarn so now can slow down and not knit so fast. Have a good day, see you later. xx


Glad you aren't going to too much trouble for me dear!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: Happy birthday to your DH, we'll give him the bumps tomorrow!! See you very soon xxxx


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Suny morning to you all. Tum is on the mend. Im going to S and B. Ive just been putting my dyson cordless together again. I honestly think it is rubbish. Albert wanted it because it was easy to push but omg I hate it. It get clogged up for the least bit thing.Stephen took it to bits yesterday to wash the filkter etc and left it drying. I wish you'd seen the way I was trying to put it together this morning.
> 
> I hope Becky comes tonight. Im beginning to think about emptying one of Alberts wardrobe. I dont know if Im quite ready, we shall see.


Don't push it if you aren't sure, it will still be there when the time feels just right! Sorry your Dyson is giving you the grumps, I keep forgetting to clean the filters in mine, it will probably make a whole lot of difference if I do!! Glad your tum's a bit better!! xxxx


----------



## SaxonLady

linkan said:


> I was just kidding .. Xoxo


would any of us do that!?


----------



## SaxonLady

Miss Pam said:


> Finally - here's a photo of the yarns I bought during the two days we were on the LYS tour. We managed to make it to 18 shops (of the 26 that participated). Great fun! Could have bought loads more, but I restrained myself! :sm02: xxxooo


That really is restraint. Beautiful yarns though.


----------



## SaxonLady

jinx said:


> All the pictures I have seen of the Queen she seems unemotional. A few years ago the boys, William and Harry, were being interviewed and they said their granny was full of laughter and cheer when out of the public eye.


I've seen her laugh, cheer and even cry. She has spent most of her life hiding her emotions.


----------



## SaxonLady

Miss Pam said:


> And, here are a couple of the shawls I finished a couple of weeks or so ago. Both were from MKALs on Ravelry. And, both were fun to do. xxxooo


two more works of art. You are so good at these.


----------



## SaxonLady

binkbrice said:


> Those are great choices, the shawls are beautiful, I missed getting to see the wedding I forgot to record it....bummer!


It'll be online!


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> Suny morning to you all. Tum is on the mend. Im going to S and B. Ive just been putting my dyson cordless together again. I honestly think it is rubbish. Albert wanted it because it was easy to push but omg I hate it. It get clogged up for the least bit thing.Stephen took it to bits yesterday to wash the filkter etc and left it drying. I wish you'd seen the way I was trying to put it together this morning.
> 
> I hope Becky comes tonight. Im beginning to think about emptying one of Alberts wardrobe. I dont know if Im quite ready, we shall see.


When you're ready to start on that wardrobe don't push it. If you start feeling bad just stop. It doesn't have to get done in one go.


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> Now you tell me whats good for scooits. where were you when I needed it. hahaha


Maybe get some in for next time?


----------



## Miss Pam

linkan said:


> Those are both great !


Thank you, Angela! :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

lifeline said:


> Wow what a wonderful haul. And the fact that you made it to 18 of the shops is amazing


It was an amazing couple of days. A lot of people made it to all 26 and the shops are spread out all over the place, including ferry rides to get there. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from a not so sunny Wales, hope the weather isn't going to turn for June's visit, perhaps she'll bring sunny weather with her. DH is washing his car, again, not sure if mine will get done but as it's his birthday today I can't get on at him. Well I could but I won't. All ready for June's arrival food-wise, now only have to dust and hoover the house from top to bottom, move all the cobwebs, wash the curtains, clean the windows ................... :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: It's a great change having someone to see us instead of the house.
> Have almost finished my shawl and yes I will have enough yarn so now can slow down and not knit so fast. Have a good day, see you later. xx


Happy Birthday to your DH! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

grandma susan said:


> Suny morning to you all. Tum is on the mend. Im going to S and B. Ive just been putting my dyson cordless together again. I honestly think it is rubbish. Albert wanted it because it was easy to push but omg I hate it. It get clogged up for the least bit thing.Stephen took it to bits yesterday to wash the filkter etc and left it drying. I wish you'd seen the way I was trying to put it together this morning.
> 
> I hope Becky comes tonight. Im beginning to think about emptying one of Alberts wardrobe. I dont know if Im quite ready, we shall see.


Glad you're feeling better. Have fun at S and B today. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

grandma susan said:


> They are so gorgeous.


Thank you! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> You got to 18 of them? Well done, that was quite a feat!! Love the bag with the badges, one for each shop, I'm guessing? You chose some beautiful yarn there Pam! xxxx


Thank you, and, yes, 18!! And, yes, the badges are from each shop we visited. Great fun!!! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> I so admire your work Pam, they are both beautiful as always! The white one almost has a cottony look to it, what yarn did you use? xxxx


Thank you, June. It's actually a pale green color (the camera didn't do well there). I used a yarn from Expression Fiber Arts -- it's a merino/silk blend. The other one is cotton, though. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> That's exactly what I did, the edited version!! Saw all I needed to see in 45 minutes instead of 3 hours!!! xxxx


Me, too! Much better than getting up at 4 a.m. to watch hours and hours of it. xxxooo


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> Thank you, June. It's actually a pale green color (the camera didn't do well there). I used a yarn from Expression Fiber Arts -- it's a merino/silk blend. The other one is cotton, though. xxxooo


Oh that's strange, thot one looked like silk!! :sm23: xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

SaxonLady said:


> That really is restraint. Beautiful yarns though.


Thank you, Janet! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

SaxonLady said:


> two more works of art. You are so good at these.


Thank you!!! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Off for my walk now. Catch up with you all again later. Have a great day/afternoon/evening. xxxooo


----------



## Aunty M

Miss Pam said:


> And, here are a couple of the shawls I finished a couple of weeks or so ago. Both were from MKALs on Ravelry. And, both were fun to do. xxxooo


I just jumped in here to say your shawls are absolutely gorgeous. Beautiful knitting.


----------



## Miss Pam

Aunty M said:


> I just jumped in here to say your shawls are absolutely gorgeous. Beautiful knitting.


Thank you, Aunty M! :sm02: Join us anytime. This is a wonderful group of friends. :sm24:


----------



## binkbrice

linkan said:


> I've seen it on several channels all weekend.


I watched on YouTube They looked extremely happy!


----------



## binkbrice

London Girl said:


> Oh how sweet is that!! What's an Aussie? Not a breed I have heard of!!


Looks like an Australian Shepherd to me we had two and they are such lovable dogs!


----------



## grandma susan

Ive been to s and b. when I came back Ive emptied one of Alberts wardrobes. Theres certain things I wont let go yet. Im taking a couple of parcels up to the charity bin tomorrow.I think im going to see iris tomorrow aswell. I'll take Kathleen whos 93 with me.


----------



## Miss Pam

grandma susan said:


> Ive been to s and b. when I came back Ive emptied one of Alberts wardrobes. Theres certain things I wont let go yet. Im taking a couple of parcels up to the charity bin tomorrow.I think im going to see iris tomorrow aswell. I'll take Kathleen whos 93 with me.


Good for you. Glad you were able to do that. I know it couldn't have been a very easy task. I'm thinking about you. That's great you'll be taking Kathleen with you to see Iris tomorrow. xxxooo


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Ive been to s and b. when I came back Ive emptied one of Alberts wardrobes. Theres certain things I wont let go yet. Im taking a couple of parcels up to the charity bin tomorrow.I think im going to see iris tomorrow aswell. I'll take Kathleen whos 93 with me.


Well done, I can't imagine that was easy for you but as always, Albert would be proud of you! xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

grandma susan said:


> Ive been to s and b. when I came back Ive emptied one of Alberts wardrobes. Theres certain things I wont let go yet. Im taking a couple of parcels up to the charity bin tomorrow.I think im going to see iris tomorrow aswell. I'll take Kathleen whos 93 with me.


Well done you, hope your visit goes well tomorrow. xx


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> Ive been to s and b. when I came back Ive emptied one of Alberts wardrobes. Theres certain things I wont let go yet. Im taking a couple of parcels up to the charity bin tomorrow.I think im going to see iris tomorrow aswell. I'll take Kathleen whos 93 with me.


Well done. You did it. Enjoy being with your friends.


----------



## linkan

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Had a good week end making dragonflies and more flowers and embroidering the letter 'F' (will explain later) KnitWIts this morning so more sorting out for the yarn bombing. My house now resembles a cross between with a bug invested flower shop and a yarn shop!
> 
> I have read bits and bobs but will try to do a proper catch up at some time. Lisa lovely photos of Sweetpea, Trish lovely wedding photo, Pam well done on the shopping and shawls are lovely as always. Susan hope you are feeling better today. Rookie nice house for your daughter The rest of you hope all is well.
> 
> Catch you when i CAN. hAPPY mONDAY XXXX (oops cap lock) xxx


I'm Angela lol ????


----------



## linkan

grandma susan said:


> Ive been to s and b. when I came back Ive emptied one of Alberts wardrobes. Theres certain things I wont let go yet. Im taking a couple of parcels up to the charity bin tomorrow.I think im going to see iris tomorrow aswell. I'll take Kathleen whos 93 with me.


You're friend will surely enjoy your visit.

In so proud of your bravery. You are so strong, i just know Albert is proud of you too. Everyone has given such good advice already , taking your time and stopping when it's too much. 
When the time is right you'll know it. You'll feel it. You don't have to let go of anything else till that moment happens. Your already leaps and bounds ahead. Love ya lady ????????Xoxox


----------



## linkan

Aunty M said:


> I just jumped in here to say your shawls are absolutely gorgeous. Beautiful knitting.


Welcome.. And can i just say.. I'm really wishing my name started with an M right now lol.
(So i could be aunty M ) ???????????? 
It's only from my favorite childhood movie. LoL????????


----------



## jinx

linkan said:


> I'm Angela lol ????


I love being LINKED to an ANGELa. That is the way I remember.
:sm02:


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a sunny Wales. Off to meet June later this afternoon, then let the fun begin, although not sure what we will be getting up to, I'm sure we'll have a laugh. Just a few last minute things to do then will have to watch the clock crawl by. At least the weather is holding out so far. Back later. Have a great day. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

linkan said:


> I'm Angela lol ????


I know that. Sorry I'm having a senior moment. xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> I love being LINKED to an ANGELa. That is the way I remember.
> :sm02:


You're just tooooooo clever for words. xxxxxx


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> You're friend will surely enjoy your visit.
> 
> In so proud of your bravery. You are so strong, i just know Albert is proud of you too. Everyone has given such good advice already , taking your time and stopping when it's too much.
> When the time is right you'll know it. You'll feel it. You don't have to let go of anything else till that moment happens. Your already leaps and bounds ahead. Love ya lady ????????Xoxox


Beautifully said Angela!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> I'm Angela lol ????


I think Mrs P is under a lot of pressure at the moment!! :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> I love being LINKED to an ANGELa. That is the way I remember.
> :sm02:


Awww, that's clever!!! x


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Surrey. Had a busy KnitWIts session again yesterday. One of the girls has done a mandala in a hoola hoop, it looks brilliant. I'll post a photo later. There were a lot more bugs and flowers produced. We are going to have great fun with our yarn bombing.

Off to see if I can get some free wool from some of the shops in town for our workshops.

Happy Tuesday everyone. 

Welcome Aunty M. hope to see a bit more of you.


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Awww, that's clever!!! x


What time does your train leave and which way are you going? Have a safe journey and enjoy your time with Jacky. And please please misbehave. xxx


----------



## London Girl

Good morning, good morning, good morning from a bright, warm and sunny London!! I'm all packed and ready to roll in about 40 minutes, very excited about seeing our Jacky and beautiful Wales again!! Just contemplating what coat/jacket/chunky cardi I need to take. Any help from you Jacky?! :sm16: :sm23: :sm24: xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> I think Mrs P is under a lot of pressure at the moment!! :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: xxxx


Not really pressure just don't know my a...e from my elbow. xxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Had a busy KnitWIts session again yesterday. One of the girls has done a mandala in a hoola hoop, it looks brilliant. I'll post a photo later. There were a lot more bugs and flowers produced. We are going to have great fun with our yarn bombing.
> 
> Off to see if I can get some free wool from some of the shops in town for our workshops.
> 
> Happy Tuesday everyone.
> 
> Welcome Aunty M. hope to see a bit more of you.


Good luck with the yarn-begging, if anyone can get away with it, you can!! That is meant to be a compliment BTW!! xxxxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> What time does your train leave and which way are you going? Have a safe journey and enjoy your time with Jacky. And please please misbehave. xxx


We'll do our best to not let you down!! :sm23: Train leaves Euston at 12.43, gets to Birmingham bround 2.00 and to Caersws (no, I don't know how to pronounce that either, hope I don't have to!!) at 4......something where I hope to be met by our lovely Jacky! Hope to catch up with you all later, have a good one!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Not really pressure just don't know my a...e from my elbow. xxx


Just a tip, don't sit on your elbow!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Good luck with the yarn-begging, if anyone can get away with it, you can!! That is meant to be a compliment BTW!! xxxxx


Thank you, I will flutter my eyelashes, well I would if they were half decent!


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Good morning, good morning, good morning from a bright, warm and sunny London!! I'm all packed and ready to roll in about 40 minutes, very excited about seeing our Jacky and beautiful Wales again!! Just contemplating what coat/jacket/chunky cardi I need to take. Any help from you Jacky?! :sm16: :sm23: :sm24: xxxx


Well weather forecast isn't too bad, might have the odd shower later in the week, temperature not as warm as you but sure we can find something to cover you if it turns wet. All ready and waiting for your arrival. xxxx :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Just a tip, don't sit on your elbow!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


I can't do that a worktop bashed into it and I have a huge bruise. I also dropped the hose spraygun on my foot and have another bruise there. Send the bubblewrap. xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> We'll do our best to not let you down!! :sm23: Train leaves Euston at 12.43, gets to Birmingham bround 2.00 and to Caersws (no, I don't know how to pronounce that either, hope I don't have to!!) at 4......something where I hope to be met by our lovely Jacky! Hope to catch up with you all later, have a good one!! xxxx


I'll be there. xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Well weather forecast isn't too bad, might have the odd shower later in the week, temperature not as warm as you but sure we can find something to cover you if it turns wet. All ready and waiting for your arrival. xxxx :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


Look out Wales - double trouble is on it's way xxxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Look out Wales - double trouble is on it's way xxxxx


 :sm15: :sm15: :sm15: :sm15:


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> We'll do our best to not let you down!! :sm23: Train leaves Euston at 12.43, gets to Birmingham bround 2.00 and to Caersws (no, I don't know how to pronounce that either, hope I don't have to!!) at 4......something where I hope to be met by our lovely Jacky! Hope to catch up with you all later, have a good one!! xxxx


That doesn't sound too bad a journey, quicker than driving anyway and you get to sit and knit. xx


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Awww, that's clever!!! x


Isn't it. I shall remember that.


----------



## PurpleFi

Yarnbombed hula hoop


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> What time does your train leave and which way are you going? Have a safe journey and enjoy your time with Jacky. And please please misbehave. xxx


And if you should accidentally start behaving just think of us.


----------



## PurpleFi

Ok I'm off to do stuff. Have a good one everybody xxxxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> I can't do that a worktop bashed into it and I have a huge bruise. I also dropped the hose spraygun on my foot and have another bruise there. Send the bubblewrap. xxx


Ouchies!! I feel for you, I was standing behind my Zumba pal, Norma yesterday, watching a video she took of the fellas trying to do Zumba while we were away when she accidentally flung her leg up behind her in demonstration, catching me soundly in the shin with her the heel of her trainer!! BIG bruise!!! She was really sorry though!!xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Yarnbombed hula hoop


Lovely, but it's one BIG Dorset button !!!! xx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Yarnbombed hula hoop


Stunning!!! xxxx


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> Yarnbombed hula hoop


Wow!


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> And if you should accidentally start behaving just think of us.


Not too sure what that b word means. xx


----------



## SaxonLady

Gooood morning everyone. Lovely day outside, so I shall venture out to meet the Vetlettes for lunch. Then I shall come home refreshed and ready for work. Less than 6 weeks to Armed Forces Weekend and nothing ready. Well it seems that way.


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Not too sure what that b word means. xx


it's OK if you add the other one (badly)


----------



## SaxonLady

Or is it somewhere where Bees make honey, pronounced in posh.


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Lovely, but it's one BIG Dorset button !!!! xx


Sort of, but it is crocheted. xx


----------



## London Girl

Well, I seem to have accidentally caught an earlier train from home, which is also fast to London Bridge!! That's OK, I shall have time to explore Euston Station and have a bite of lunch before boarding my train! Xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Well, I seem to have accidentally caught an earlier train from home, which is also fast to London Bridge!! That's OK, I shall have time to explore Euston Station and have a bite of lunch before boarding my train! Xxxx


Yippee you're on your way. xxxx


----------



## grandma susan

Morning girls its 13C today. Im going to the over 60's then taking Kathleen to see our friend Iris in hospital. Hope you all have a good day.


----------



## grandma susan

linkan said:


> You're friend will surely enjoy your visit.
> 
> In so proud of your bravery. You are so strong, i just know Albert is proud of you too. Everyone has given such good advice already , taking your time and stopping when it's too much.
> When the time is right you'll know it. You'll feel it. You don't have to let go of anything else till that moment happens. Your already leaps and bounds ahead. Love ya lady ????????Xoxox


I can do this with the help of my sisters. You are all spurring me on. I havent got rid of everything yet and may not.


----------



## grandma susan

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a sunny Wales. Off to meet June later this afternoon, then let the fun begin, although not sure what we will be getting up to, I'm sure we'll have a laugh. Just a few last minute things to do then will have to watch the clock crawl by. At least the weather is holding out so far. Back later. Have a great day. xx


The two of you have a brilliant time.


----------



## grandma susan

PurpleFi said:


> Yarnbombed hula hoop


brilliant


----------



## Barn-dweller

Have finished my ammonite and sea foam shawl but can't block it yet, although I am tempted to unpack my blocking stuff and catch up on some blocking, but at least the ammonite shows up. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

grandma susan said:


> The two of you have a brilliant time.


I'm sure we will. xx


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> I can do this with the help of my sisters. You are all spurring me on. I havent got rid of everything yet and may not.


That's absolutely OK!! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Have finished my ammonite and sea foam shawl but can't block it yet, although I am tempted to unpack my blocking stuff and catch up on some blocking, but at least the ammonite shows up. xx


Fabulous, you clever girl!!! It's a beautiful colour too!! At Euston now munching my sarnie!! I almost had time to go home and come back again but I'm sitting tight!! Xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:17 am EST and 13'C (55'F) and it's raining. But we had a lovely weekend.
I was up early to watch the wedding live, that way the rest of the day was mine. I kept seeing places where I had been. 
This weekend was our Victoria Day long weekend so there were fireworks every night. It's the unofficial start to Canadian summer. My sister and I took mum to Presqu'ile Provincial Park. They had a barbeque there and a birdwatching event with guides to help you find the birds. I found lots of birds on Gull Island. It's the nesting spot for all the water birds in Lake Ontario. We went on a boardwalk through the marsh and I found a marsh wren, then went on a boardwalk through the forest which was mostly under water. We had a lot of rain during the last storm and it hasn't all drained away yet. We kept scaring a duck that was trying to fly through the trees. It wasn't a bad outing except that we were doused with bug repellent.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Have finished my ammonite and sea foam shawl but can't block it yet, although I am tempted to unpack my blocking stuff and catch up on some blocking, but at least the ammonite shows up. xx


That looks lovely even unblocked.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> I can do this with the help of my sisters. You are all spurring me on. I havent got rid of everything yet and may not.


Keep what you want, let go of what you want, you'll know what's right.
I'm holding your hand from across the pond.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls its 13C today. Im going to the over 60's then taking Kathleen to see our friend Iris in hospital. Hope you all have a good day.


I hope you, Kathleen and Iris have a nice visit.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Well, I seem to have accidentally caught an earlier train from home, which is also fast to London Bridge!! That's OK, I shall have time to explore Euston Station and have a bite of lunch before boarding my train! Xxxx


Have a nice leisurely lunch.


----------



## nitz8catz

SaxonLady said:


> Gooood morning everyone. Lovely day outside, so I shall venture out to meet the Vetlettes for lunch. Then I shall come home refreshed and ready for work. Less than 6 weeks to Armed Forces Weekend and nothing ready. Well it seems that way.


I'm hoping it'll all get into line when you work on it.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> I can't do that a worktop bashed into it and I have a huge bruise. I also dropped the hose spraygun on my foot and have another bruise there. Send the bubblewrap. xxx





London Girl said:


> Ouchies!! I feel for you, I was standing behind my Zumba pal, Norma yesterday, watching a video she took of the fellas trying to do Zumba while we were away when she accidentally flung her leg up behind her in demonstration, catching me soundly in the shin with her the heel of her trainer!! BIG bruise!!! She was really sorry though!!xxxx


We'll have to send bubblewrap for both of you.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Ok I'm off to do stuff. Have a good one everybody xxxxx


Don't do too much. Have a good day.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Yarnbombed hula hoop


Awesome mandala. I need to pinch some of those flowers around the border.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> That doesn't sound too bad a journey, quicker than driving anyway and you get to sit and knit. xx


I like your trains.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a sunny Wales. Off to meet June later this afternoon, then let the fun begin, although not sure what we will be getting up to, I'm sure we'll have a laugh. Just a few last minute things to do then will have to watch the clock crawl by. At least the weather is holding out so far. Back later. Have a great day. xx


I hope the weather continues to hold out for both of you.


----------



## nitz8catz

Miss Pam said:


> Me, too! Much better than getting up at 4 a.m. to watch hours and hours of it. xxxooo


What else would I have been doing? Sleeping? I got up at 5 am, Bella-kitty wanted her breakfast anyway. I was able to eat my breakfast while they were saying their vows.


----------



## nitz8catz

Miss Pam said:


> Thank you, and, yes, 18!! And, yes, the badges are from each shop we visited. Great fun!!! xxxooo


That's a great idea putting the badges from the stores on the bag. I don't think we have 18 yarn stores together, even in Toronto.


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> For those who haven't seen him, this is laid back, Rico Sarah's dog. He's so laid back he would walk through town with glasses on. Think the next dog I get will be an Aussie or Aussie X.





London Girl said:


> Oh how sweet is that!! What's an Aussie? Not a breed I have heard of!!


Our old neighbours had Australian shepherds on the farm for herding cattle. Not your usual cattle herding dogs, but the herding instinct is strong in them and they are fast. I've never seen one that was laid back.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Suny morning to you all. Tum is on the mend. Im going to S and B. Ive just been putting my dyson cordless together again. I honestly think it is rubbish. Albert wanted it because it was easy to push but omg I hate it. It get clogged up for the least bit thing.Stephen took it to bits yesterday to wash the filkter etc and left it drying. I wish you'd seen the way I was trying to put it together this morning.
> 
> I hope Becky comes tonight. Im beginning to think about emptying one of Alberts wardrobe. I dont know if Im quite ready, we shall see.


We've got a Shark vacuum and it has filters on it's filters. Some of them I can't replace, so they have to be cleaned all the time. We got that one because it is light and can be carried up the stairs easily. We have an old Hoover upright downstairs and that is the best vacuum. We just don't have enough carpets for it.


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> For those who haven't seen him, this is laid back, Rico Sarah's dog. He's so laid back he would walk through town with glasses on. Think the next dog I get will be an Aussie or Aussie X.


Cool dude. He must be crossed with something calm, like a Lab.


----------



## nitz8catz

Miss Pam said:


> And, here are a couple of the shawls I finished a couple of weeks or so ago. Both were from MKALs on Ravelry. And, both were fun to do. xxxooo


Beautiful works of art.


----------



## nitz8catz

I'm going to sign off now.
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> We'll do our best to not let you down!! :sm23: Train leaves Euston at 12.43, gets to Birmingham bround 2.00 and to Caersws (no, I don't know how to pronounce that either, hope I don't have to!!) at 4......something where I hope to be met by our lovely Jacky! Hope to catch up with you all later, have a good one!! xxxx


Have a great trip and hugs to you both! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Yarnbombed hula hoop


That is wonderful!!! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Have finished my ammonite and sea foam shawl but can't block it yet, although I am tempted to unpack my blocking stuff and catch up on some blocking, but at least the ammonite shows up. xx


It's lovely, Jacky! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> That's absolutely OK!! Xxxx


What she said, Susan! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:17 am EST and 13'C (55'F) and it's raining. But we had a lovely weekend.
> I was up early to watch the wedding live, that way the rest of the day was mine. I kept seeing places where I had been.
> This weekend was our Victoria Day long weekend so there were fireworks every night. It's the unofficial start to Canadian summer. My sister and I took mum to Presqu'ile Provincial Park. They had a barbeque there and a birdwatching event with guides to help you find the birds. I found lots of birds on Gull Island. It's the nesting spot for all the water birds in Lake Ontario. We went on a boardwalk through the marsh and I found a marsh wren, then went on a boardwalk through the forest which was mostly under water. We had a lot of rain during the last storm and it hasn't all drained away yet. We kept scaring a duck that was trying to fly through the trees. It wasn't a bad outing except that we were doused with bug repellent.


Great photos! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> I like your trains.


I do, too! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> What else would I have been doing? Sleeping? I got up at 5 am, Bella-kitty wanted her breakfast anyway. I was able to eat my breakfast while they were saying their vows.


Well, that's good! And, yes, sleeping would have been a good thing. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> That's a great idea putting the badges from the stores on the bag. I don't think we have 18 yarn stores together, even in Toronto.


It's amazing to me how many people make it to all 26 shops that are on the tour. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> Beautiful works of art.


Thank you! xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:17 am EST and 13'C (55'F) and it's raining. But we had a lovely weekend.
> I was up early to watch the wedding live, that way the rest of the day was mine. I kept seeing places where I had been.
> This weekend was our Victoria Day long weekend so there were fireworks every night. It's the unofficial start to Canadian summer. My sister and I took mum to Presqu'ile Provincial Park. They had a barbeque there and a birdwatching event with guides to help you find the birds. I found lots of birds on Gull Island. It's the nesting spot for all the water birds in Lake Ontario. We went on a boardwalk through the marsh and I found a marsh wren, then went on a boardwalk through the forest which was mostly under water. We had a lot of rain during the last storm and it hasn't all drained away yet. We kept scaring a duck that was trying to fly through the trees. It wasn't a bad outing except that we were doused with bug repellent.


Lovely pbotos. Glad you saw placed around Windsor that you recognized xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Been in to town and got loads of shops on board for our bug and beast hunt. Even got a prize for the winner from a local toy shop.

Now sitting on the garden having a late lunch and a glass of rose.


----------



## binkbrice

jinx said:


> I love being LINKED to an ANGELa. That is the way I remember.
> :sm02:


That is awesome :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## binkbrice

PurpleFi said:


> Yarnbombed hula hoop


That is both clever and gorgeous!


----------



## binkbrice

I have finished the Granito and blocked it and I am amazed at what blocking did for it!


----------



## jinx

Looks great. Nice work.


binkbrice said:


> I have finished the Granito and blocked it and I am amazed at what blocking did for it!


----------



## linkan

jinx said:


> I love being LINKED to an ANGELa. That is the way I remember.
> :sm02:


Aww that's so sweet????


----------



## linkan

PurpleFi said:


> Yarnbombed hula hoop


That is the most beautiful hoola hoop I've ever seen !
And if our parents can switch out names now and then i certainly can't blame anyone else lol ????


----------



## linkan

binkbrice said:


> I have finished the Granito and blocked it and I am amazed at what blocking did for it!


Oh Lisa It's awesome ! Great job !


----------



## Miss Pam

binkbrice said:


> I have finished the Granito and blocked it and I am amazed at what blocking did for it!


That is awesome, Lisa! xxxooo :sm24:


----------



## Aunty M

binkbrice said:


> I have finished the Granito and blocked it and I am amazed at what blocking did for it!


A lovely sweater. It looks very comfy and soft. The colour is beautiful.


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Well, I seem to have accidentally caught an earlier train from home, which is also fast to London Bridge!! That's OK, I shall have time to explore Euston Station and have a bite of lunch before boarding my train! Xxxx


That's no problem!


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> I can do this with the help of my sisters. You are all spurring me on. I havent got rid of everything yet and may not.


I don't think you should get rid of everything. Bit by bit and you'll know when to stop.


----------



## SaxonLady

binkbrice said:


> I have finished the Granito and blocked it and I am amazed at what blocking did for it!


Blocking makes stocking stitch look great. I don't block my cables etc as I like the bulk.


----------



## Barn-dweller

Well June has arrived safely and has been fed and watered and now catching up with you all I expect she will be on in a minute. xx


----------



## London Girl

binkbrice said:


> I have finished the Granito and blocked it and I am amazed at what blocking did for it!


Very nice work, Lisa! Xxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Well June has arrived safely and has been fed and watered and now catching up with you all I expect she will be on in a minute. xx


Yep, here I am!! Had a very pleasant journey and had a lovely greeting from Jacky who was waiting on the platform with a big hug!! We've eaten a wonderful dinner and I have been waited on hand and foot!! Its a beautiful evening here, the garden looks lovely in the evening sun! Xxxx


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Yep, here I am!! Had a very pleasant journey and had a lovely greeting from Jacky who was waiting on the platform with a big hug!! We've eaten a wonderful dinner and I have been waited on hand and foot!! Its a beautiful evening here, the garden looks lovely in the evening sun! Xxxx


and we are all envious. Enjoy your you time together.


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Yep, here I am!! Had a very pleasant journey and had a lovely greeting from Jacky who was waiting on the platform with a big hug!! We've eaten a wonderful dinner and I have been waited on hand and foot!! Its a beautiful evening here, the garden looks lovely in the evening sun! Xxxx


Glad the sun is shining. Have a great time xx


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Well June has arrived safely and has been fed and watered and now catching up with you all I expect she will be on in a minute. xx


Yay!!!!! Have a wonderful time together!! xxxooo


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> Yay!!!!! Have a wonderful time together!! xxxooo


Thanks girls, will have a good time for all of you!! Xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Thanks girls, will have a good time for all of you!! Xxxx


Great!!!! xxxooo


----------



## Islander

PurpleFi said:


> Yarnbombed hula hoop


Amazing
Exquisite
Stunning
Holy Moly
Choked for Words

You should have a blog! xoxoxo


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> Ouchies!! I feel for you, I was standing behind my Zumba pal, Norma yesterday, watching a video she took of the fellas trying to do Zumba while we were away when she accidentally flung her leg up behind her in demonstration, catching me soundly in the shin with her the heel of her trainer!! BIG bruise!!! She was really sorry though!!xxxx


Everybody's got boo-boo's this week, poor darlings! xxx


----------



## Islander

SaxonLady said:


> And if you should accidentally start behaving just think of us.


You mean deliberately don't you? :sm04:


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> Lovely, but it's one BIG Dorset button !!!! xx


I like the outer purple ring!


----------



## Islander

SaxonLady said:


> Gooood morning everyone. Lovely day outside, so I shall venture out to meet the Vetlettes for lunch. Then I shall come home refreshed and ready for work. Less than 6 weeks to Armed Forces Weekend and nothing ready. Well it seems that way.


Will you leave everything until the last week then work like crazy? :sm17:


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> Have finished my ammonite and sea foam shawl but can't block it yet, although I am tempted to unpack my blocking stuff and catch up on some blocking, but at least the ammonite shows up. xx


Gorgeous and such beautiful yarn! xxx


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:17 am EST and 13'C (55'F) and it's raining. But we had a lovely weekend.
> I was up early to watch the wedding live, that way the rest of the day was mine. I kept seeing places where I had been.
> This weekend was our Victoria Day long weekend so there were fireworks every night. It's the unofficial start to Canadian summer. My sister and I took mum to Presqu'ile Provincial Park. They had a barbeque there and a birdwatching event with guides to help you find the birds. I found lots of birds on Gull Island. It's the nesting spot for all the water birds in Lake Ontario. We went on a boardwalk through the marsh and I found a marsh wren, then went on a boardwalk through the forest which was mostly under water. We had a lot of rain during the last storm and it hasn't all drained away yet. We kept scaring a duck that was trying to fly through the trees. It wasn't a bad outing except that we were doused with bug repellent.


Wonderful photo's Mav, I love your marsh wren. xoxo


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> We'll have to send bubblewrap for both of you.


and duct tape, we want it to stay on a good long time! :sm09: :sm23:


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> What else would I have been doing? Sleeping? I got up at 5 am, Bella-kitty wanted her breakfast anyway. I was able to eat my breakfast while they were saying their vows.


Yesterday was a "cats from hell" day. Somehow one of them turned on Mr. J's desktop computer and got an animated gif window. Well the keyboard was going bing, bing, bing, because someone was sitting on it. After 5 episodes I'd had enough of their playing with the screen and shut it down. They also start up my printer quite often.... :sm15:


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> Our old neighbours had Australian shepherds on the farm for herding cattle. Not your usual cattle herding dogs, but the herding instinct is strong in them and they are fast. I've never seen one that was laid back.


He's from Salt Spring... everythings laid back on that Island! xoxo


----------



## Islander

binkbrice said:


> I have finished the Granito and blocked it and I am amazed at what blocking did for it!


That's my favourite colour and a beautiful knit I might add! xxx


----------



## Islander

We had a lovely warm day here, it's after supper and the temp is still 77 degree's. Mr J is watching Eurosport racing and is happy as a clam. Are there any new British comedy's you could recommend? 
Kettles on and there's a butter tart calling my name from the kitchen... xoxoxo


----------



## PurpleFi

Islander said:


> Amazing
> Exquisite
> Stunning
> Holy Moly
> Choked for Words
> 
> You should have a blog! xoxoxo


This was done by my friend. A great craftswoman. She spins and weaves as well and produces some amazing things. Xx


----------



## binkbrice

Thank you all for your nice comments on mil’s sweater she came over wearing it and it looked awesome on her the only thing was she had wanted elbow length sleeves but when I measured I forgot to take into account the drop sleeve and it ended up to her wrist......oh well!


----------



## PurpleFi

binkbrice said:


> Thank you all for your nice comments on mil's sweater she came over wearing it and it looked awesome on her the only thing was she had wanted elbow length sleeves but when I measured I forgot to take into account the drop sleeve and it ended up to her wrist......oh well!


It looks stunning anyway. xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a slightly cloudy Surrey. Off to see if I can get our local U3A knit and natter group in WW KiP day. Then it's supermarket and fish and chips. No singing tonight but there is a pile of ironing lurking in the laundry room!

Jacky and June have a wonderful day.

Love you all and catch you later. xxx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Yesterday was a "cats from hell" day. Somehow one of them turned on Mr. J's desktop computer and got an animated gif window. Well the keyboard was going bing, bing, bing, because someone was sitting on it. After 5 episodes I'd had enough of their playing with the screen and shut it down. They also start up my printer quite often.... :sm15:


 :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm24: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> We had a lovely warm day here, it's after supper and the temp is still 77 degree's. Mr J is watching Eurosport racing and is happy as a clam. Are there any new British comedy's you could recommend?
> Kettles on and there's a butter tart calling my name from the kitchen... xoxoxo


I have recently watched Miranda, Gavin and Stacy and Not Going Out, all hilarious, IMHO!! xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a very sunny Wales, June and DH might be off for a walk later this morning then this afternoon we are going to watch the red kites being fed. Tomorrow we are out for the day, weather permitting to Powys Castle, a NT house and gardens. Not sure what Friday has in store yet. 
No luck with our last viewers, they think we are too remote for what they want, which I suspected, so now we wait. Back later. xx


----------



## grandma susan

Morning girls. Ive fed my birds and made 4 phonecalls that Ive been going to do for days. My new fire and surround comes on Saturday morning and my fitter will fit it one day next week. There will be a sooty mess because the old fashioned fire floor has to be drilled out!!! Its another step towards the light. 

I won $2 yesterday and a bag of milkky ways but I gave them to Iris when we went to the hospital. She looks very old and frail but still independant and bloody minded !!!! thats my Iris hahaha. I think shed had words with some social workers yesterday. They told her what to do and she told them she wasnt 6 but was 90 and to remember that. !!!

June and Jackie I hope you are having a great time. 

Have a good day.


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls. Ive fed my birds and made 4 phonecalls that Ive been going to do for days. My new fire and surround comes on Saturday morning and my fitter will fit it one day next week. There will be a sooty mess because the old fashioned fire floor has to be drilled out!!! Its another step towards the light.
> 
> I won $2 yesterday and a bag of milkky ways but I gave them to Iris when we went to the hospital. She looks very old and frail but still independant and bloody minded !!!! thats my Iris hahaha. I think shed had words with some social workers yesterday. They told her what to do and she told them she wasnt 6 but was 90 and to remember that. !!!
> 
> June and Jackie I hope you are having a great time.
> 
> Have a good day.


Good old Iris and I bet those Milky Ways went down a treat!! Xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:08 am EST and 12'C (54'F). It's sunny and hot today.
Bella-kitty was out stalking a grackle this morning. The bird took one look at my chubby kitty and stayed just a hop ahead of her. Bella chased that grackle all over the backyard.
I finished two more flowers. This is the only project that I'm enthusiastic about working on.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls. Ive fed my birds and made 4 phonecalls that Ive been going to do for days. My new fire and surround comes on Saturday morning and my fitter will fit it one day next week. There will be a sooty mess because the old fashioned fire floor has to be drilled out!!! Its another step towards the light.
> 
> I won $2 yesterday and a bag of milkky ways but I gave them to Iris when we went to the hospital. She looks very old and frail but still independant and bloody minded !!!! thats my Iris hahaha. I think shed had words with some social workers yesterday. They told her what to do and she told them she wasnt 6 but was 90 and to remember that. !!!
> 
> June and Jackie I hope you are having a great time.
> 
> Have a good day.


Good for Iris. I'm glad you had a nice visit.
Just think of how nice the new fire will be.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a very sunny Wales, June and DH might be off for a walk later this morning then this afternoon we are going to watch the red kites being fed. Tomorrow we are out for the day, weather permitting to Powys Castle, a NT house and gardens. Not sure what Friday has in store yet.
> No luck with our last viewers, they think we are too remote for what they want, which I suspected, so now we wait. Back later. xx


Have a good visit with June.
The right viewers will come along.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a slightly cloudy Surrey. Off to see if I can get our local U3A knit and natter group in WW KiP day. Then it's supermarket and fish and chips. No singing tonight but there is a pile of ironing lurking in the laundry room!
> 
> Jacky and June have a wonderful day.
> 
> Love you all and catch you later. xxx


So long as the pile of ironing doesn't start moving on it's own, I think it can be safely ignored.
Enjoy your day.


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> We had a lovely warm day here, it's after supper and the temp is still 77 degree's. Mr J is watching Eurosport racing and is happy as a clam. Are there any new British comedy's you could recommend?
> Kettles on and there's a butter tart calling my name from the kitchen... xoxoxo


Butter tart....mmmm
We're going to be getting nice warm (perhaps a little too hot) days until the weekend.


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> He's from Salt Spring... everythings laid back on that Island! xoxo


That sounds like my kind of island.
It sounds like Canadian "Island Time".


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> Yesterday was a "cats from hell" day. Somehow one of them turned on Mr. J's desktop computer and got an animated gif window. Well the keyboard was going bing, bing, bing, because someone was sitting on it. After 5 episodes I'd had enough of their playing with the screen and shut it down. They also start up my printer quite often.... :sm15:


I have a cover over my printer because I was fed up with pulling hairballs out of it. It's the cats favourite place to sleep.


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> Wonderful photo's Mav, I love your marsh wren. xoxo


Thanks. He was displaying his rump to all the female wrens. That was the only reason that I was able to get him. There were also about 6 nest balls in the reeds, so he wasn't going too far.
All the birds are trying to play catchup since our nice weather took so long to get here. The orioles have a nest nearby. I can hear all the noise when they get close to the nest.


----------



## nitz8catz

binkbrice said:


> I have finished the Granito and blocked it and I am amazed at what blocking did for it!


Very nice work.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Been in to town and got loads of shops on board for our bug and beast hunt. Even got a prize for the winner from a local toy shop.
> 
> Now sitting on the garden having a late lunch and a glass of rose.


I knew you could talk them into it.
Enjoy your well deserved rose.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Lovely pbotos. Glad you saw placed around Windsor that you recognized xxx


Thank you. I think I'd like to go back to Windsor. Some time when it wasn't full of police and security people.


----------



## nitz8catz

I've caught up to myself so I'm going to sign off.
June and Jacky, do everything I shouldn't do and have a great time together.
Everyone else have a great day.


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Thank you. I think I'd like to go back to Windsor. Some time when it wasn't full of police and security people.


I'm sure Windsor - and us - would love to have you back! Eugenie is the next royal wedding there so best to dodge that!!! ????


----------



## Miss Pam

They l


nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:08 am EST and 12'C (54'F). It's sunny and hot today.
> Bella-kitty was out stalking a grackle this morning. The bird took one look at my chubby kitty and stayed just a hop ahead of her. Bella chased that grackle all over the backyard.
> I finished two more flowers. This is the only project that I'm enthusiastic about working on.


They look lovely! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls. Ive fed my birds and made 4 phonecalls that Ive been going to do for days. My new fire and surround comes on Saturday morning and my fitter will fit it one day next week. There will be a sooty mess because the old fashioned fire floor has to be drilled out!!! Its another step towards the light.
> 
> I won $2 yesterday and a bag of milkky ways but I gave them to Iris when we went to the hospital. She looks very old and frail but still independant and bloody minded !!!! thats my Iris hahaha. I think shed had words with some social workers yesterday. They told her what to do and she told them she wasnt 6 but was 90 and to remember that. !!!
> 
> June and Jackie I hope you are having a great time.
> 
> Have a good day.


Well done, Iris! And great you'll be getting your new fire soon. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> Butter tart....mmmm
> We're going to be getting nice warm (perhaps a little too hot) days until the weekend.


It was high 70sF here yesterday and supposed to get up around 80F today and then cool back to the low 70sF the rest of the week. So happy to have the sunny weather finally! xxxooo


----------



## jinx

binkbrice said:


> Thank you all for your nice comments on mil's sweater she came over wearing it and it looked awesome on her the only thing was she had wanted elbow length sleeves but when I measured I forgot to take into account the drop sleeve and it ended up to her wrist......oh well!


She might enjoy the long sleeves. Can always push them up if need be. However, cannot pull the shorter ones down when it gets chilly. A friend had a set of bracelet type things that are made to hold sleeves up. She used them all the time.


----------



## jinx

Morning. I can imagine you would even have a good time ironing. 
Mr. Wonderful ask me why I got a new air fryer. I told him to make chips in. You wonderful people are rubbing off on me.


PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a slightly cloudy Surrey. Off to see if I can get our local U3A knit and natter group in WW KiP day. Then it's supermarket and fish and chips. No singing tonight but there is a pile of ironing lurking in the laundry room!
> 
> Jacky and June have a wonderful day.
> 
> Love you all and catch you later. xxx


----------



## jinx

Morning. Hope June and the Mr. got to go on a walk. 
Sounds like you have enjoyable outings for you and your visitor.


Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a very sunny Wales, June and DH might be off for a walk later this morning then this afternoon we are going to watch the red kites being fed. Tomorrow we are out for the day, weather permitting to Powys Castle, a NT house and gardens. Not sure what Friday has in store yet.
> No luck with our last viewers, they think we are too remote for what they want, which I suspected, so now we wait. Back later. xx


----------



## jinx

It will be wonderful when you new fire is finished.
Good for Iris. Having her spunk is a good thing.


grandma susan said:


> Morning girls. Ive fed my birds and made 4 phonecalls that Ive been going to do for days. My new fire and surround comes on Saturday morning and my fitter will fit it one day next week. There will be a sooty mess because the old fashioned fire floor has to be drilled out!!! Its another step towards the light.
> 
> I won $2 yesterday and a bag of milkky ways but I gave them to Iris when we went to the hospital. She looks very old and frail but still independant and bloody minded !!!! thats my Iris hahaha. I think shed had words with some social workers yesterday. They told her what to do and she told them she wasnt 6 but was 90 and to remember that. !!!
> 
> June and Jackie I hope you are having a great time.
> 
> Have a good day.


----------



## jinx

Morning. Thanks for sharing pictures of your pretty flowers.


nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:08 am EST and 12'C (54'F). It's sunny and hot today.
> Bella-kitty was out stalking a grackle this morning. The bird took one look at my chubby kitty and stayed just a hop ahead of her. Bella chased that grackle all over the backyard.
> I finished two more flowers. This is the only project that I'm enthusiastic about working on.


----------



## RookieRetiree

I spoke with Jynx yesterday and she’s doing as well as she can without having answers. The hot spots on her lungs have come back from labs as benign, but no answers as to what it is. She sounded upbeat and very busy. She’s planning on going to KAP the end of June so hugs all around then.


----------



## Miss Pam

RookieRetiree said:


> I spoke with Jynx yesterday and she's doing as well as she can without having answers. The hot spots on her lungs have come back from labs as benign, but no answers as to what it is. She sounded upbeat and very busy. She's planning on going to KAP the end of June so hugs all around then.


Thanks for the update on her, Jeanette. I've been thinking about her and wondering how she's doing. Will keep her in my thoughts and prayers. xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Morning. Hope June and the Mr. got to go on a walk.
> Sounds like you have enjoyable outings for you and your visitor.


They didn't make the walk but we walked round the garden instead and have been to see the red kites feeding this afternoon but will let her tell you about it. xx


----------



## grandma susan

Can you believe Ive had to out the central heating on? Its 9C. Im freezing. I think I may go looking for wallpaper and paint over the weekend. The man (jim) who is going to scrape my thick wallpaper off is in Turkey at the moment.


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> They didn't make the walk but we walked round the garden instead and have been to see the red kites feeding this afternoon but will let her tell you about it. xx


It was amazing, wouldn't have missed it for the world! There was around 500 red kites, each with a wingspan of about 6',zooming around each other in a feeding frenzy! The centrr feeds them fresh beef, they fly low enough to the ground to scoop it up and eat it on the wing!!


----------



## grandma susan

nitz8catz said:


> Thank you. I think I'd like to go back to Windsor. Some time when it wasn't full of police and security people.


I would too.....


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> Thanks for the update on her, Jeanette. I've been thinking about her and wondering how she's doing. Will keep her in my thoughts and prayers. xxxooo


What Pam said!! ???? Xxx


----------



## SaxonLady

Islander said:


> You mean deliberately don't you? :sm04:


I rarely deliberately behave.


----------



## SaxonLady

Islander said:


> Will you leave everything until the last week then work like crazy? :sm17:


Five weeks and I have to work like crazy!!


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls. Ive fed my birds and made 4 phonecalls that Ive been going to do for days. My new fire and surround comes on Saturday morning and my fitter will fit it one day next week. There will be a sooty mess because the old fashioned fire floor has to be drilled out!!! Its another step towards the light.
> 
> I won $2 yesterday and a bag of milkky ways but I gave them to Iris when we went to the hospital. She looks very old and frail but still independant and bloody minded !!!! thats my Iris hahaha. I think shed had words with some social workers yesterday. They told her what to do and she told them she wasnt 6 but was 90 and to remember that. !!!
> 
> June and Jackie I hope you are having a great time.
> 
> Have a good day.


Good for Iris. I love her without even meeting her. 
I was at a funeral today for someone I have known and admired for years. She has always been so helpful. I was shocked to find that she was 98! She only stopped running the NAAFI tent teas and coffees a few years back.


----------



## SaxonLady

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:08 am EST and 12'C (54'F). It's sunny and hot today.
> Bella-kitty was out stalking a grackle this morning. The bird took one look at my chubby kitty and stayed just a hop ahead of her. Bella chased that grackle all over the backyard.
> I finished two more flowers. This is the only project that I'm enthusiastic about working on.


I don't blame you. Keep going. It's beautiful.


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> It was amazing, wouldn't have missed it for the world! There was around 500 red kites, each with a wingspan of about 6',zooming around each other in a feeding frenzy! The centrr feeds them fresh beef, they fly low enough to the ground to scoop it up and eat it on the wing!!


Awesome! What a great experience! :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## jollypolly

jinx said:


> I measure out a length of yarn. (10 feet) Put a slip knot there. Work a row. Then I know how much yarn a row needs. You could try that and multiply that number by 13 to see if you have enough. Remember the bind off row uses more.


I do something like you but I cast on 10 stitches, loop the yarn to make a knit I can undo, take out the cast ones and measure the yarn used Then I divide the number of cast on needed by 10 (cast on 120 would be 120 divided by 10 = 12) so I multiply the length of the 10 stitch cast on by 12 and add a bit for tail. Harder to explain than it is to do. If the undone 10 cast on measure 15 inches and I need to cast on 120 it would be 12 x 15.


----------



## binkbrice

jinx said:


> She might enjoy the long sleeves. Can always push them up if need be. However, cannot pull the shorter ones down when it gets chilly. A friend had a set of bracelet type things that are made to hold sleeves up. She used them all the time.


She actually said that it was fine because she can push them up she had only said elbow length because she thought it would be to much trouble to do full length it's a good thing I was aiming for her elbows or she would probably have them to her knees :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## binkbrice

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:08 am EST and 12'C (54'F). It's sunny and hot today.
> Bella-kitty was out stalking a grackle this morning. The bird took one look at my chubby kitty and stayed just a hop ahead of her. Bella chased that grackle all over the backyard.
> I finished two more flowers. This is the only project that I'm enthusiastic about working on.


That blanket is going to be gorgeous!


----------



## London Girl

jollypolly said:


> I do something like you but I cast on 10 stitches, loop the yarn to make a knit I can undo, take out the cast ones and measure the yarn used Then I divide the number of cast on needed by 10 (cast on 120 would be 120 divided by 10 = 12) so I multiply the length of the 10 stitch cast on by 12 and add a bit for tail. Harder to explain than it is to do. If the undone 10 cast on measure 15 inches and I need to cast on 120 it would be 12 x 15.


That makes perfect sense!


----------



## London Girl

binkbrice said:


> She actually said that it was fine because she can push them up she had only said elbow length because she thought it would be to much trouble to do full length it's a good thing I was aiming for her elbows or she would probably have them to her knees :sm09: :sm09:


 :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## binkbrice

London Girl said:


> It was amazing, wouldn't have missed it for the world! There was around 500 red kites, each with a wingspan of about 6',zooming around each other in a feeding frenzy! The centrr feeds them fresh beef, they fly low enough to the ground to scoop it up and eat it on the wing!!


What an amazing sight to see!


----------



## London Girl

Good morning all, where is everyone?! Jacky and I and her DH are off out for the day, hopefully to Powys Castle, if the weather holds, if not, then the we are going to a garden centre!

Catch up with you later, have a good one everyone, lots of love from us all!! Xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Good morning all, where is everyone?! Jacky and I and her DH are off out for the day, hopefully to Powys Castle, if the weather holds, if not, then the we are going to a garden centre!
> 
> Catch up with you later, have a good one everyone, lots of love from us all!! Xxxx


Good morning to you too. Loved the kite photos, sounds as if you are having a great time. Enjoy the castle. Been raining a lot here and it's grey and damp. Love to Jacky and John and you xxx


----------



## RookieRetiree

London Girl said:


> Good morning all, where is everyone?! Jacky and I and her DH are off out for the day, hopefully to Powys Castle, if the weather holds, if not, then the we are going to a garden centre!
> 
> Catch up with you later, have a good one everyone, lots of love from us all!! Xxxx


Enjoy your time together.


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning to you too. Loved the kite photos, sounds as if you are having a great time. Enjoy the castle. Been raining a lot here and it's grey and damp. Love to Jacky and John and you xxx


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a coolish and damp Surrey. We had a lot of rain overnight, but I won't complain as it's done my veggie trug good and the garden smells wonderful. From the week end onwards it is supposed to be getting very warm which will be good as the children are on half term next week.

Have a friend coming this morning so we can start attaching the Very Hungry Caterpillar knitted items onto some netting to put over the library railings. I'll try and get some photos so you can see what we are up to.

Catch you later. xxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a coolish and damp Surrey. We had a lot of rain overnight, but I won't complain as it's done my veggie trug good and the garden smells wonderful. From the week end onwards it is supposed to be getting very warm which will be good as the children are on half term next week.
> 
> Have a friend coming this morning so we can start attaching the Very Hungry Caterpillar knitted items onto some netting to put over the library railings. I'll try and get some photos so you can see what we are up to.
> 
> Catch you later. xxx


Photo would be great!! Xxxx


----------



## grandma susan

Morning girls.Its dull and cool here again 9C at the moment, Believe me!!!! I must go grocery shopping later. Ive woken up with an abcess in my mouth. So I'll be hitting the paracetamols. Everyone have a great day. Specially June and Jacky.


----------



## grandma susan

jollypolly said:


> I do something like you but I cast on 10 stitches, loop the yarn to make a knit I can undo, take out the cast ones and measure the yarn used Then I divide the number of cast on needed by 10 (cast on 120 would be 120 divided by 10 = 12) so I multiply the length of the 10 stitch cast on by 12 and add a bit for tail. Harder to explain than it is to do. If the undone 10 cast on measure 15 inches and I need to cast on 120 it would be 12 x 15.


You lost me girl!!! :sm16:


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:15 am EST and 13'C (55'F). Sunny again today.
I got a sunburn on the front of my legs from sitting out yesterday. My top was in the shade but my legs weren't. I was cold for most of the day yesterday. The air conditioning was up so high that I wore a sweater for most of the day. I was chilled to the core.
I did finish my Railings shawl/scarf. I'll have to take a picture once it's blocked. Right now it looks quite blobby. It's a swoop shape, somewhere between a triangle and a crescent. I think I'll be pulling it more into a crescent when I block it because I don't have one in that shape yet.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls.Its dull and cool here again 9C at the moment, Believe me!!!! I must go grocery shopping later. Ive woken up with an abcess in my mouth. So I'll be hitting the paracetamols. Everyone have a great day. Specially June and Jacky.


I'm sorry about the abscess. Take care.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a coolish and damp Surrey. We had a lot of rain overnight, but I won't complain as it's done my veggie trug good and the garden smells wonderful. From the week end onwards it is supposed to be getting very warm which will be good as the children are on half term next week.
> 
> Have a friend coming this morning so we can start attaching the Very Hungry Caterpillar knitted items onto some netting to put over the library railings. I'll try and get some photos so you can see what we are up to.
> 
> Catch you later. xxx


That sounds interesting.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Good morning all, where is everyone?! Jacky and I and her DH are off out for the day, hopefully to Powys Castle, if the weather holds, if not, then the we are going to a garden centre!
> 
> Catch up with you later, have a good one everyone, lots of love from us all!! Xxxx


I hope the weather holds for you. Enjoy your day wherever you end up.


----------



## nitz8catz

binkbrice said:


> That blanket is going to be gorgeous!


Thank you. I'm hoping it looks spring-like. Even though our weather seems determined to jump to summer.


----------



## nitz8catz

binkbrice said:


> She actually said that it was fine because she can push them up she had only said elbow length because she thought it would be to much trouble to do full length it's a good thing I was aiming for her elbows or she would probably have them to her knees :sm09: :sm09:


You missed by this much. :sm11: 
I like pushed up sleeves. I really like the sleeves that have a button and loop so I can push them up and they stay in place.
I'd really like to knit a sweater. I've got some started, I just don't seem to finish them. :sm17:


----------



## nitz8catz

jollypolly said:


> I do something like you but I cast on 10 stitches, loop the yarn to make a knit I can undo, take out the cast ones and measure the yarn used Then I divide the number of cast on needed by 10 (cast on 120 would be 120 divided by 10 = 12) so I multiply the length of the 10 stitch cast on by 12 and add a bit for tail. Harder to explain than it is to do. If the undone 10 cast on measure 15 inches and I need to cast on 120 it would be 12 x 15.


I should have done something like that with my Railings shawl. I ended with only a foot of yarn left.
But I will use this on something else that I'm knitting.


----------



## nitz8catz

SaxonLady said:


> Good for Iris. I love her without even meeting her.
> I was at a funeral today for someone I have known and admired for years. She has always been so helpful. I was shocked to find that she was 98! She only stopped running the NAAFI tent teas and coffees a few years back.


Some people seem timeless.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> I would too.....


We'll have to go together.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> It was amazing, wouldn't have missed it for the world! There was around 500 red kites, each with a wingspan of about 6',zooming around each other in a feeding frenzy! The centrr feeds them fresh beef, they fly low enough to the ground to scoop it up and eat it on the wing!!


Wow. And they don't crash into each other!


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Can you believe Ive had to out the central heating on? Its 9C. Im freezing. I think I may go looking for wallpaper and paint over the weekend. The man (jim) who is going to scrape my thick wallpaper off is in Turkey at the moment.


I hope you find just what you are looking for.
I'll be going to the Prince Edward Fibre Festival with DD. We leave in the early morning and arrive just before lunch, then spend the day playing with fibre, yarn and knitting supplies. They also have a farmers market at the same location and alpaca shearing. The last time they had a yarn truck full of Sirdar wool that I loved.


----------



## nitz8catz

RookieRetiree said:


> I spoke with Jynx yesterday and she's doing as well as she can without having answers. The hot spots on her lungs have come back from labs as benign, but no answers as to what it is. She sounded upbeat and very busy. She's planning on going to KAP the end of June so hugs all around then.


Thanks for the update. I hope Jynx gets some answers soon.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> Morning. Thanks for sharing pictures of your pretty flowers.


Thanks. I keep looking for more that I can add in.


----------



## nitz8catz

Miss Pam said:


> They l
> 
> They look lovely! xxxooo


Thanks.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> I'm sure Windsor - and us - would love to have you back! Eugenie is the next royal wedding there so best to dodge that!!! ????


The next time that I come over, I'll check for local events before I come. :sm01:


----------



## nitz8catz

Time for me to go.
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Good morning all, where is everyone?! Jacky and I and her DH are off out for the day, hopefully to Powys Castle, if the weather holds, if not, then the we are going to a garden centre!
> 
> Catch up with you later, have a good one everyone, lots of love from us all!! Xxxx


Have a fun day out! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:15 am EST and 13'C (55'F). Sunny again today.
> I got a sunburn on the front of my legs from sitting out yesterday. My top was in the shade but my legs weren't. I was cold for most of the day yesterday. The air conditioning was up so high that I wore a sweater for most of the day. I was chilled to the core.
> I did finish my Railings shawl/scarf. I'll have to take a picture once it's blocked. Right now it looks quite blobby. It's a swoop shape, somewhere between a triangle and a crescent. I think I'll be pulling it more into a crescent when I block it because I don't have one in that shape yet.


Sorry you got a bit of sunburn yesterday and also that it was so chilly at work. Looking forward to seeing your shawl! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a coolish and damp Surrey. We had a lot of rain overnight, but I won't complain as it's done my veggie trug good and the garden smells wonderful. From the week end onwards it is supposed to be getting very warm which will be good as the children are on half term next week.
> 
> Have a friend coming this morning so we can start attaching the Very Hungry Caterpillar knitted items onto some netting to put over the library railings. I'll try and get some photos so you can see what we are up to.
> 
> Catch you later. xxx


Can't wait to see it! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls.Its dull and cool here again 9C at the moment, Believe me!!!! I must go grocery shopping later. Ive woken up with an abcess in my mouth. So I'll be hitting the paracetamols. Everyone have a great day. Specially June and Jacky.


Sorry about the abscess. Sending you many warm and healing hugs! xxxooo


----------



## jinx

Thanks for the interesting pics. Mr. Google says they are the national bird of Wales and a bird of prey. Without your pics and information I would never have known that.


London Girl said:


> It was amazing, wouldn't have missed it for the world! There was around 500 red kites, each with a wingspan of about 6',zooming around each other in a feeding frenzy! The centrr feeds them fresh beef, they fly low enough to the ground to scoop it up and eat it on the wing!!


----------



## jinx

Morning. The garden centers over the pond sound like wonderful places to explore. Wherever you go you are sure to enjoy yourself.


London Girl said:


> Good morning all, where is everyone?! Jacky and I and her DH are off out for the day, hopefully to Powys Castle, if the weather holds, if not, then the we are going to a garden centre!
> 
> Catch up with you later, have a good one everyone, lots of love from us all!! Xxxx


----------



## jinx

Morning. Sounds like you have a fun time planned with your friend. Photos would be appreciated.


PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a coolish and damp Surrey. We had a lot of rain overnight, but I won't complain as it's done my veggie trug good and the garden smells wonderful. From the week end onwards it is supposed to be getting very warm which will be good as the children are on half term next week.
> 
> Have a friend coming this morning so we can start attaching the Very Hungry Caterpillar knitted items onto some netting to put over the library railings. I'll try and get some photos so you can see what we are up to.
> 
> Catch you later. xxx


----------



## jinx

Morning. Sorry you are again having mouth problems. I wish you could find a permanent cure for them.


grandma susan said:


> Morning girls.Its dull and cool here again 9C at the moment, Believe me!!!! I must go grocery shopping later. Ive woken up with an abcess in my mouth. So I'll be hitting the paracetamols. Everyone have a great day. Specially June and Jacky.


----------



## jinx

Morning. Seems a shame to waste money on a/c when the employees are wearing sweaters to try to stay warm.


nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:15 am EST and 13'C (55'F). Sunny again today.
> I got a sunburn on the front of my legs from sitting out yesterday. My top was in the shade but my legs weren't. I was cold for most of the day yesterday. The air conditioning was up so high that I wore a sweater for most of the day. I was chilled to the core.
> I did finish my Railings shawl/scarf. I'll have to take a picture once it's blocked. Right now it looks quite blobby. It's a swoop shape, somewhere between a triangle and a crescent. I think I'll be pulling it more into a crescent when I block it because I don't have one in that shape yet.


----------



## jinx

Sounds like a fun way to spend the day.


nitz8catz said:


> I hope you find just what you are looking for.
> I'll be going to the Prince Edward Fibre Festival with DD. We leave in the early morning and arrive just before lunch, then spend the day playing with fibre, yarn and knitting supplies. They also have a farmers market at the same location and alpaca shearing. The last time they had a yarn truck full of Sirdar wool that I loved.


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Wow. And they don't crash into each other!


There were a couple of minor collisions, they sounded like two handbags banging together!!


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> I hope you find just what you are looking for.
> I'll be going to the Prince Edward Fibre Festival with DD. We leave in the early morning and arrive just before lunch, then spend the day playing with fibre, yarn and knitting supplies. They also have a farmers market at the same location and alpaca shearing. The last time they had a yarn truck full of Sirdar wool that I loved.


Just having my morning cup of tea and my eye's aren't aligned yet.... I thought I read Prince Edward Island.... and went holy cow! Your festival sounds like a nice place to go and it's nice that you have DD for company! xoxo


----------



## grandma susan

nitz8catz said:


> I hope you find just what you are looking for.
> I'll be going to the Prince Edward Fibre Festival with DD. We leave in the early morning and arrive just before lunch, then spend the day playing with fibre, yarn and knitting supplies. They also have a farmers market at the same location and alpaca shearing. The last time they had a yarn truck full of Sirdar wool that I loved.


Wish I was with you. I like sirdar wool. Thats what I bought on Friday.


----------



## Islander

jinx said:


> Thanks for the interesting pics. Mr. Google says they are the national bird of Wales and a bird of prey. Without your pics and information I would never have known that.


Thank you for that information Jinx, I was wondering about them. xxx


----------



## Islander

grandma susan said:


> Wish I was with you. I like sirdar wool. Thats what I bought on Friday.


Good morning from across the pond Susan. Thinking of you and hoping you're feeling better soon. xoxo


----------



## Islander

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning to you too. Loved the kite photos, sounds as if you are having a great time. Enjoy the castle. Been raining a lot here and it's grey and damp. Love to Jacky and John and you xxx


Funny how the weather is similar to yours, same out here for a few days. The plants love it but it's bringing out something to chew on my swiss chard. :sm03: Hugs to you sister. xoxo


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> Good morning all, where is everyone?! Jacky and I and her DH are off out for the day, hopefully to Powys Castle, if the weather holds, if not, then the we are going to a garden centre!
> 
> Catch up with you later, have a good one everyone, lots of love from us all!! Xxxx


Glad you are having so much fun gadding about with Jacky! xoxo


----------



## RookieRetiree

I ran across this lovely photo in my KAP folder. What wonderful memories to make the acquaintance of these lovely ladies and that a wonderful friendship continues to this day. Rest in Peace, Cheryl.


----------



## London Girl

RookieRetiree said:


> I ran across this lovely photo in my KAP folder. What wonderful memories to make the acquaintance of these lovely ladies and that a wonderful friendship continues to this day. Rest in Peace, Cheryl.


Beautiful!! Always honoured to have met these three beautiful ladies!!


----------



## London Girl

Just back from a wonderful day out with Jacky and John. The castle was awesome and the weather did just about hold out! Visited a lovely garden centre on the way back. Here's some pics of Powys Castle!!


----------



## jinx

You are so fortunate to have these fantastic buildings in your country. Thanks for sharing the pictures so we can imagine what it would be like to be there.


London Girl said:


> Just back from a wonderful day out with Jacky and John. The castle was awesome and the weather did just about hold out! Visited a lovely garden centre on the way back. Here's some pics of Powys Castle!!


----------



## London Girl

joinx said:


> You are so fortunate to have these fantastic buildings in your country. Thanks for sharing the pictures so we can imagine what it would be like to be there.


It was lovely, I have never seen a red brick castle before, they usually seem to be grey stone. The interior was extremely opulent but we weren't allowed to take pictures! Some more pictures on the website, I tried to post the link but either my phone or I am not that clever!! ????


----------



## RookieRetiree

London Girl said:


> Just back from a wonderful day out with Jacky and John. The castle was awesome and the weather did just about hold out! Visited a lovely garden centre on the way back. Here's some pics of Powys Castle!!


Wow!


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Just back from a wonderful day out with Jacky and John. The castle was awesome and the weather did just about hold out! Visited a lovely garden centre on the way back. Here's some pics of Powys Castle!!


Hope you brought the peacock home. ???? Lovely photos and sounds as if the weather was kind. It's been raining here all afternoon xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Islander said:


> Funny how the weather is similar to yours, same out here for a few days. The plants love it but it's bringing out something to chew on my swiss chard. :sm03: Hugs to you sister. xoxo


Hugs back to you xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

RookieRetiree said:


> I ran across this lovely photo in my KAP folder. What wonderful memories to make the acquaintance of these lovely ladies and that a wonderful friendship continues to this day. Rest in Peace, Cheryl.


What a coincidence. I was just looking at the same photo on the wall in my craft you. Happy memories xx


----------



## PurpleFi

nitz8catz said:


> Thanks for the update. I hope Jynx gets some answers soon.


What she said. Healing hugs Jynx xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

nitz8catz said:


> We'll have to go together.


Let me know when to get the rooms ready. You'd both be welcome xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Had a fun day getting the Hungry Caterpillar ready. No photos yet. But here's the letter F I've done. Oops it's having a lie down????


----------



## binkbrice

nitz8catz said:


> You missed by this much. :sm11:
> I like pushed up sleeves. I really like the sleeves that have a button and loop so I can push them up and they stay in place.
> I'd really like to knit a sweater. I've got some started, I just don't seem to finish them. :sm17:


This one was really nice to do I already have the yarn to make one for my nephews wife!


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all, well it's actually evening now as I didn't have time this morning to get on here. These visitors run you ragged :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: Had a great day out and apart from a few drops of rain while we were having our picnic the weather stayed good for us again. Here are a few more photos.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Love all the photos. Keep them coming.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Love all the photos. Keep them coming.


----------



## Miss Pam

RookieRetiree said:


> I ran across this lovely photo in my KAP folder. What wonderful memories to make the acquaintance of these lovely ladies and that a wonderful friendship continues to this day. Rest in Peace, Cheryl.


Great photo and lovely ladies. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Just back from a wonderful day out with Jacky and John. The castle was awesome and the weather did just about hold out! Visited a lovely garden centre on the way back. Here's some pics of Powys Castle!!


More wonderful photos! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Had a fun day getting the Hungry Caterpillar ready. No photos yet. But here's the letter F I've done. Oops it's having a lie down????


That is lovely, Josephine! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all, well it's actually evening now as I didn't have time this morning to get on here. These visitors run you ragged :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: Had a great day out and apart from a few drops of rain while we were having our picnic the weather stayed good for us again. Here are a few more photos.


And yet more great photos! xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

I think we've shattered June, she's gone to bed yawning her head off, I think the fresh country air has got to her. Never mind we'll have a quieter day tomorrow. I can't believe it's her last day we've had such a great time. xx


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> I think we've shattered June, she's gone to bed yawning her head off, I think the fresh country air has got to her. Never mind we'll have a quieter day tomorrow. I can't believe it's her last day we've had such a great time. xx


So glad you've had such a great time together. It's gone by very quickly. xxxooo


----------



## RookieRetiree

Barn-dweller said:


> I think we've shattered June, she's gone to bed yawning her head off, I think the fresh country air has got to her. Never mind we'll have a quieter day tomorrow. I can't believe it's her last day we've had such a great time. xx


She's great company. I'll bet the country air and your hospitality have been good for her.


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all, well it's actually evening now as I didn't have time this morning to get on here. These visitors run you ragged :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: Had a great day out and apart from a few drops of rain while we were having our picnic the weather stayed good for us again. Here are a few more photos.


Great photos xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Miss Pam said:


> That is lovely, Josephine! xxxooo


Thanks Pam. Xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Miss Pam said:


> So glad you've had such a great time together. It's gone by very quickly. xxxooo


Yes I know, I could do with at least another week of this. xx


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Yes I know, I could do with at least another week of this. xx


I totally and completely understand!!!! xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Yes I know, I could do with at least another week of this. xx


????xx


----------



## RookieRetiree

DGS had the honor of putting a pie in the principal’s face as the highest fundraiser for his class (ran the most laps around the school). I think he enjoyed it!


----------



## linkan

I've not caught up. . woke up yesterday with blood in my urine. Alot !!
The doc got me in today and I've got a UTI ???? it hurts. They sent it off to have cultures done and check kidney function. I should know those results by tomorrow or it will have to wait till Tuesday.
In goings trey to catch up now.
Love and hugs y'all xoxo


----------



## binkbrice

London Girl said:


> Just back from a wonderful day out with Jacky and John. The castle was awesome and the weather did just about hold out! Visited a lovely garden centre on the way back. Here's some pics of Powys Castle!!


What a lovely place and that peacock is beautiful!


----------



## lifeline

linkan said:


> I've not caught up. . woke up yesterday with blood in my urine. Alot !!
> The doc got me in today and I've got a UTI ???? it hurts. They sent it off to have cultures done and check kidney function. I should know those results by tomorrow or it will have to wait till Tuesday.
> In goings trey to catch up now.
> Love and hugs y'all xoxo


Hopefully you get sorted out soon,rest up and get well soon x


----------



## lifeline

Jacky and June, lovely pictures you've been sharing, keep them coming


----------



## PurpleFi

linkan said:


> I've not caught up. . woke up yesterday with blood in my urine. Alot !!
> The doc got me in today and I've got a UTI ???? it hurts. They sent it off to have cultures done and check kidney function. I should know those results by tomorrow or it will have to wait till Tuesday.
> In goings trey to catch up now.
> Love and hugs y'all xoxo


Healing hugs Angela xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

RookieRetiree said:


> DGS had the honor of putting a pie in the principal's face as the highest fundraiser for his class (ran the most laps around the school). I think he enjoyed it!


Great photo xx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> I think we've shattered June, she's gone to bed yawning her head off, I think the fresh country air has got to her. Never mind we'll have a quieter day tomorrow. I can't believe it's her last day we've had such a great time. xx


Well it was nearly 10.30!!! Very true that the country air knocks me out!! However I have been fed royally, slept like the proverbial log and seen some beautiful places, thoroughly spoilt, in fact! I also can't believe I will be heading home tomorrow but still have today to enjoy!! Xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Well it was nearly 10.30!!! Very true that the country air knocks me out!! However I have been fed royally, slept like the proverbial log and seen some beautiful places, thoroughly spoilt, in fact! I also can't believe I will be heading home tomorrow but still have today to enjoy!! Xxxx


Sounds as if the country air suits you. What are you up to today? xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a grey Surrey. Not raining at the moment although we had a lot yesterday.

Yesterday morning a couple of WI friends and me started assembling our Hungry Caterpillar story, it stretched the full length of the lounge and involved us sitting in the most weir positions while we sewed things together. After lunch I sewed wings on dragonflies and legs on spiders and then put the spiders onto a web.

Today we are going to LMs school where they are putting on Midsummer night's dream. She is playing the Wall! Aparently a very important part and she is also singing a solo. We are then bringing her back here to stay the night.

It's Bank Holiday week end here and the temperatures are set to rise. We have nothing planned except sitting i the garden and yes I will probably be making some bug or other.

Happy Friday everyone.


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a dull and slightly damp Wales although it is not raining. Might just have a quick ride around the lakes sometime. Then enjoy the rest of the day. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a dull and slightly damp Wales although it is not raining. Might just have a quick ride around the lakes sometime. Then enjoy the rest of the day. xx


Are you going to that lovely cafe? Xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Dragonflies and spiders...


----------



## grandma susan

Morning girls. Its raining here and 9C. Its summer. Im not doing a lot today. I think I'll have a pamper day. Marg and me might even get to have a cup of tea. Have a great day.


----------



## grandma susan

RookieRetiree said:


> I ran across this lovely photo in my KAP folder. What wonderful memories to make the acquaintance of these lovely ladies and that a wonderful friendship continues to this day. Rest in Peace, Cheryl.


RIP Cheryl. Miss you a lot purley...


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:28 am EST and 15'C (59'F). Sunny again today but possibility of showers this afternoon.
Knit Night was fun last night. 4 ladies from Knit Night are going to the Prince Edward Fibre Festival on Saturday.
I got a picture of my Railings shawl. It's shaped like a Cheshire cat grin, but I think I can block it into a crescent.
And I started another project, a sleeveless tank top.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls. Its raining here and 9C. Its summer. Im not doing a lot today. I think I'll have a pamper day. Marg and me might even get to have a cup of tea. Have a great day.


A rainy day sounds like a good day for pampering.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Dragonflies and spiders...


Your spiders look cuddly!
If they are going on your yarn bombing, it will be quite spectacular.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey Surrey. Not raining at the moment although we had a lot yesterday.
> 
> Yesterday morning a couple of WI friends and me started assembling our Hungry Caterpillar story, it stretched the full length of the lounge and involved us sitting in the most weir positions while we sewed things together. After lunch I sewed wings on dragonflies and legs on spiders and then put the spiders onto a web.
> 
> Today we are going to LMs school where they are putting on Midsummer night's dream. She is playing the Wall! Aparently a very important part and she is also singing a solo. We are then bringing her back here to stay the night.
> 
> It's Bank Holiday week end here and the temperatures are set to rise. We have nothing planned except sitting i the garden and yes I will probably be making some bug or other.
> 
> Happy Friday everyone.


I'm sorry, I don't remember the Wall from Midsummer night's dream. I do remember some odd characters though. I'll have to see it again.
Enjoy your Bank Holiday weekend.


----------



## PurpleFi

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:28 am EST and 15'C (59'F). Sunny again today but possibility of showers this afternoon.
> Knit Night was fun last night. 4 ladies from Knit Night are going to the Prince Edward Fibre Festival on Saturday.
> I got a picture of my Railings shawl. It's shaped like a Cheshire cat grin, but I think I can block it into a crescent.
> And I started another project, a sleeveless tank top.


They look lovely, Your needles must be on fire. xx


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Well it was nearly 10.30!!! Very true that the country air knocks me out!! However I have been fed royally, slept like the proverbial log and seen some beautiful places, thoroughly spoilt, in fact! I also can't believe I will be heading home tomorrow but still have today to enjoy!! Xxxx


Have a lovely last day of your visit with Jacky.


----------



## PurpleFi

nitz8catz said:


> Your spiders look cuddly!
> If they are going on your yarn bombing, it will be quite spectacular.


Yes they are for the yarn bombing. xx


----------



## nitz8catz

linkan said:


> I've not caught up. . woke up yesterday with blood in my urine. Alot !!
> The doc got me in today and I've got a UTI ???? it hurts. They sent it off to have cultures done and check kidney function. I should know those results by tomorrow or it will have to wait till Tuesday.
> In goings trey to catch up now.
> Love and hugs y'all xoxo


Get well soon.
<Hug> to you.


----------



## nitz8catz

RookieRetiree said:


> DGS had the honor of putting a pie in the principal's face as the highest fundraiser for his class (ran the most laps around the school). I think he enjoyed it!


Such a happy smile. Well done.


----------



## PurpleFi

nitz8catz said:


> I'm sorry, I don't remember the Wall from Midsummer night's dream. I do remember some odd characters though. I'll have to see it again.
> Enjoy your Bank Holiday weekend.


It's the one with the ***** in it through which Peramis and Thisby kiss. I think. Anyway she says it's a very important part - so it must be xxxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Yes I know, I could do with at least another week of this. xx


"Time flies when you're having fun" is true. Have a lovely day together.


----------



## linkan

Thanks for the well wishes everyone. I've started taking the cipro antibiotic and thankfully have had no bad reaction from it ????
I'm so allergic to so many antibiotics it's good news to find one i can take.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all, well it's actually evening now as I didn't have time this morning to get on here. These visitors run you ragged :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: Had a great day out and apart from a few drops of rain while we were having our picnic the weather stayed good for us again. Here are a few more photos.


Great pictures.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Had a fun day getting the Hungry Caterpillar ready. No photos yet. But here's the letter F I've done. Oops it's having a lie down????


Very nice. There's a lot of effort going into this yarn bombing project.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Let me know when to get the rooms ready. You'd both be welcome xxxx


Thank you for the invite.
My savings are still hurting from the last two vacations. This year will be day trips only. But I can drive pretty far in a day. :sm01:


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Hope you brought the peacock home. ???? Lovely photos and sounds as if the weather was kind. It's been raining here all afternoon xx


You wouldn't want one at home. They're pretty, but they make awful noises. When the peacock escaped from Toronto's High Park zoo, people were complaining until it was captured. It kept waking them up with it's awful alarm clock.
They have a roof on the peacock cage at the zoo now.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Just back from a wonderful day out with Jacky and John. The castle was awesome and the weather did just about hold out! Visited a lovely garden centre on the way back. Here's some pics of Powys Castle!!


Lovely pictures.
I found the website
http://www.nationaltrust.org.uk/powis-castle-and-garden


----------



## nitz8catz

I'm going to sign off now,.
Everyone have a lovely day.
Happy Friday.


----------



## linkan

Today is DD2's birthday !???? she is 26 today.
Funny coincidence.. My best friend growing up from 5yrs. old to adulthood. We are still friends but i rarely see her anymore.
Anyway.... Her birthday is today.
I always thought it was a cool coincidence that dd1's besties birthday is on the same day.

If that's confusing to some of y'all...
Jen and Julz have been best friends since they were 6yrs old.
But Julz had kind of a troubled home life as her mom is an alcoholic , and she doesn't have a relationship at all with her biological dad. He's never even met sweet pea !! 
So every minute she wasn't in school she was with us. She came to live with us permanently when she was 15. So we consider her ours and she considers us hers ????.
She tells sweet pea that she was born from my heart instead of my belly. My girls are so awesome.


----------



## linkan

nitz8catz said:


> I'm going to sign off now,.
> Everyone have a lovely day.
> Happy Friday.


Have a great day !????????


----------



## linkan

June and Jackie so glad y'all had such a nice visit. . doesn't time just fly by too quickly sometimes?!
Xoxox


----------



## linkan

Josephine i absolutely LOVE the dragonflies... I'm so not a fan of spiders but yours are cute.
There is only one other spider i can actually say is cute.. I'll try to find the link and share it with y'all it's adorable.


----------



## linkan

Lucas the spider.


----------



## PurpleFi

linkan said:


> Lucas the spider.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, he's cute. Glad the meds are ok xxx


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Dragonflies and spiders...


You have been so busy. I hope your weekend is a bit quieter. The dragonflies and spikers are wonderful. Have fun with LM tonight. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:28 am EST and 15'C (59'F). Sunny again today but possibility of showers this afternoon.
> Knit Night was fun last night. 4 ladies from Knit Night are going to the Prince Edward Fibre Festival on Saturday.
> I got a picture of my Railings shawl. It's shaped like a Cheshire cat grin, but I think I can block it into a crescent.
> And I started another project, a sleeveless tank top.


The shawl looks great and so do the other projects! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

linkan said:


> Today is DD2's birthday !???? she is 26 today.
> Funny coincidence.. My best friend growing up from 5yrs. old to adulthood. We are still friends but i rarely see her anymore.
> Anyway.... Her birthday is today.
> I always thought it was a cool coincidence that dd1's besties birthday is on the same day.
> 
> If that's confusing to some of y'all...
> Jen and Julz have been best friends since they were 6yrs old.
> But Julz had kind of a troubled home life as her mom is an alcoholic , and she doesn't have a relationship at all with her biological dad. He's never even met sweet pea !!
> So every minute she wasn't in school she was with us. She came to live with us permanently when she was 15. So we consider her ours and she considers us hers ????.
> She tells sweet pea that she was born from my heart instead of my belly. My girls are so awesome.


Happy Birthday to your DD2! That's a great story and so wonderful she's a part of your family. xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Are you going to that lovely cafe? Xxx


We went to the visitor centre but didn't eat anything, just bought some sandwiches drove up to the head of the reservoirs. A bit rainy but still a nice drive. Home now and having some knitting time. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> Your spiders look cuddly!
> If they are going on your yarn bombing, it will be quite spectacular.


Any sort of spider NEVER looks cuddly. xx :sm14:


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Are you going to that lovely cafe? Xxx


Went in to buy a sandwich to take out and eat somewhere with a nice view. It was a little bit rainy but still spectacular!


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Dragonflies and spiders...


Lovely spooky spiders and dreamy dragonflies!!


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:28 am EST and 15'C (59'F). Sunny again today but possibility of showers this afternoon.
> Knit Night was fun last night. 4 ladies from Knit Night are going to the Prince Edward Fibre Festival on Saturday.
> I got a picture of my Railings shawl. It's shaped like a Cheshire cat grin, but I think I can block it into a crescent.
> And I started another project, a sleeveless tank top.


What's the middle project? Looks interesting!!


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> I've not caught up. . woke up yesterday with blood in my urine. Alot !!
> The doc got me in today and I've got a UTI ???? it hurts. They sent it off to have cultures done and check kidney function. I should know those results by tomorrow or it will have to wait till Tuesday.
> In goings trey to catch up now.
> Love and hugs y'all xoxo


Oh bless you Angela I wanna give you a big hug love! Hope the abs can chase that away really quickly!! Xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Went in to buy a sandwich to take out and eat somewhere with a nice view. It was a little bit rainy but still spectacular!


It looks wonderful! :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## jinx

Hope it works quickly and efficiently for you.


linkan said:


> Thanks for the well wishes everyone. I've started taking the cipro antibiotic and thankfully have had no bad reaction from it ????
> I'm so allergic to so many antibiotics it's good news to find one i can take.


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> Today is DD2's birthday !???? she is 26 today.
> Funny coincidence.. My best friend growing up from 5yrs. old to adulthood. We are still friends but i rarely see her anymore.
> Anyway.... Her birthday is today.
> I always thought it was a cool coincidence that dd1's besties birthday is on the same day.
> 
> If that's confusing to some of y'all...
> Jen and Julz have been best friends since they were 6yrs old.
> But Julz had kind of a troubled home life as her mom is an alcoholic , and she doesn't have a relationship at all with her biological dad. He's never even met sweet pea !!
> So every minute she wasn't in school she was with us. She came to live with us permanently when she was 15. So we consider her ours and she considers us hers ????.
> She tells sweet pea that she was born from my heart instead of my belly. My girls are so awesome.


They are indeed, beautiful girls with a beautiful mum!! Xxxx


----------



## jinx

Those are the cutest spiders I have ever seen.


PurpleFi said:


> Yes they are for the yarn bombing. xx


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> June and Jackie so glad y'all had such a nice visit. . doesn't time just fly by too quickly sometimes?!
> Xoxox


Yes it does!! Jacky and John have been so kind to me and its all been very relaxed! I have that long train journey tomorrow, so glad I shall have my knitting!! Xx


----------



## jinx

Your work is lovely. Blocking can do wonderful things.


nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:28 am EST and 15'C (59'F). Sunny again today but possibility of showers this afternoon.
> Knit Night was fun last night. 4 ladies from Knit Night are going to the Prince Edward Fibre Festival on Saturday.
> I got a picture of my Railings shawl. It's shaped like a Cheshire cat grin, but I think I can block it into a crescent.
> And I started another project, a sleeveless tank top.


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> You wouldn't want one at home. They're pretty, but they make awful noises. When the peacock escaped from Toronto's High Park zoo, people were complaining until it was captured. It kept waking them up with it's awful alarm clock.
> They have a roof on the peacock cage at the zoo now.


Peacocks sound like there's a murder going on when they get started... and loud. I'll take a rooster any day! xox


----------



## Islander

linkan said:


> Today is DD2's birthday !???? she is 26 today.
> Funny coincidence.. My best friend growing up from 5yrs. old to adulthood. We are still friends but i rarely see her anymore.
> Anyway.... Her birthday is today.
> I always thought it was a cool coincidence that dd1's besties birthday is on the same day.
> 
> If that's confusing to some of y'all...
> Jen and Julz have been best friends since they were 6yrs old.
> But Julz had kind of a troubled home life as her mom is an alcoholic , and she doesn't have a relationship at all with her biological dad. He's never even met sweet pea !!
> So every minute she wasn't in school she was with us. She came to live with us permanently when she was 15. So we consider her ours and she considers us hers ????.
> She tells sweet pea that she was born from my heart instead of my belly. My girls are so awesome.


Happy Birthday to your Julz, they are all jewels! xxx


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> Went in to buy a sandwich to take out and eat somewhere with a nice view. It was a little bit rainy but still spectacular!


The countryside is just astounding... I could easily plant myself here amongst the sheep. xxx


----------



## Islander

PurpleFi said:


> Dragonflies and spiders...


The metallic pipe cleaners are perfect for this! xxx


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> Yes it does!! Jacky and John have been so kind to me and its all been very relaxed! I have that long train journey tomorrow, so glad I shall have my knitting!! Xx


She would be a very good B&B hostess. Have a safe and productive trip back. xxxx


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:28 am EST and 15'C (59'F). Sunny again today but possibility of showers this afternoon.
> Knit Night was fun last night. 4 ladies from Knit Night are going to the Prince Edward Fibre Festival on Saturday.
> I got a picture of my Railings shawl. It's shaped like a Cheshire cat grin, but I think I can block it into a crescent.
> And I started another project, a sleeveless tank top.


Not the Mad Hatter... the Mad Knitter... I think needles on fire was mentioned, I'd have to agree! You go girl! :sm24: xxx


----------



## SaxonLady

nitz8catz said:


> Some people seem timeless.


I've met a lot like that; all veterans in my case.


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Happy Birthday to your Julz, they are all jewels! xxx


Yes, and from me forgot to say it earlier!! Xxxx


----------



## SaxonLady

jinx said:


> Morning. The garden centers over the pond sound like wonderful places to explore. Wherever you go you are sure to enjoy yourself.


they are an all-weather fallback.


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> She would be a very good B&B hostess. Have a safe and productive trip back. xxxx


Yes she would! I'm dreading the bill in the morning!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> Wish I was with you. I like sirdar wool. Thats what I bought on Friday.


Then you don't need more. Whoops! Wash my mouth out.


----------



## SaxonLady

RookieRetiree said:


> I ran across this lovely photo in my KAP folder. What wonderful memories to make the acquaintance of these lovely ladies and that a wonderful friendship continues to this day. Rest in Peace, Cheryl.


Wonderful photo. I miss darling Cheryl.


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Just back from a wonderful day out with Jacky and John. The castle was awesome and the weather did just about hold out! Visited a lovely garden centre on the way back. Here's some pics of Powys Castle!!


A lovely couple, nice castle and a magnificent peacock.


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all, well it's actually evening now as I didn't have time this morning to get on here. These visitors run you ragged :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: Had a great day out and apart from a few drops of rain while we were having our picnic the weather stayed good for us again. Here are a few more photos.


It's bigger than her.


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Yes I know, I could do with at least another week of this. xx


I am not surprised. Good times go too fast.


----------



## SaxonLady

RookieRetiree said:


> DGS had the honor of putting a pie in the principal's face as the highest fundraiser for his class (ran the most laps around the school). I think he enjoyed it!


What a photo to take through life.


----------



## SaxonLady

linkan said:


> I've not caught up. . woke up yesterday with blood in my urine. Alot !!
> The doc got me in today and I've got a UTI ???? it hurts. They sent it off to have cultures done and check kidney function. I should know those results by tomorrow or it will have to wait till Tuesday.
> In goings trey to catch up now.
> Love and hugs y'all xoxo


How frightening must that be. I hope it clears up fast.


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> Dragonflies and spiders...


fun bugs


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls. Its raining here and 9C. Its summer. Im not doing a lot today. I think I'll have a pamper day. Marg and me might even get to have a cup of tea. Have a great day.


I hope you get more than one cuppa!


----------



## SaxonLady

nitz8catz said:


> A rainy day sounds like a good day for pampering.


When I collected the girls yesterday it absolutely bucketed down. Today it has been perfect.


----------



## SaxonLady

nitz8catz said:


> I'm sorry, I don't remember the Wall from Midsummer night's dream. I do remember some odd characters though. I'll have to see it again.
> Enjoy your Bank Holiday weekend.


The wall is essential!


----------



## SaxonLady

linkan said:


> Today is DD2's birthday !???? she is 26 today.
> Funny coincidence.. My best friend growing up from 5yrs. old to adulthood. We are still friends but i rarely see her anymore.
> Anyway.... Her birthday is today.
> I always thought it was a cool coincidence that dd1's besties birthday is on the same day.
> 
> If that's confusing to some of y'all...
> Jen and Julz have been best friends since they were 6yrs old.
> But Julz had kind of a troubled home life as her mom is an alcoholic , and she doesn't have a relationship at all with her biological dad. He's never even met sweet pea !!
> So every minute she wasn't in school she was with us. She came to live with us permanently when she was 15. So we consider her ours and she considers us hers ????.
> She tells sweet pea that she was born from my heart instead of my belly. My girls are so awesome.


What a wonderful expression!


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Went in to buy a sandwich to take out and eat somewhere with a nice view. It was a little bit rainy but still spectacular!


It certainly is!


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Yes she would! I'm dreading the bill in the morning!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


Yes we won't shock her tonight, let her have one last peaceful sleep. xx :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Miss Pam

jinx said:


> Hope it works quickly and efficiently for you.


Me, too,Angela! :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## binkbrice

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey Surrey. Not raining at the moment although we had a lot yesterday.
> 
> Yesterday morning a couple of WI friends and me started assembling our Hungry Caterpillar story, it stretched the full length of the lounge and involved us sitting in the most weir positions while we sewed things together. After lunch I sewed wings on dragonflies and legs on spiders and then put the spiders onto a web.
> 
> Today we are going to LMs school where they are putting on Midsummer night's dream. She is playing the Wall! Aparently a very important part and she is also singing a solo. We are then bringing her back here to stay the night.
> 
> It's Bank Holiday week end here and the temperatures are set to rise. We have nothing planned except sitting i the garden and yes I will probably be making some bug or other.
> 
> Happy Friday everyone.


It's a holiday weekend here also have not planned anything though!


----------



## binkbrice

PurpleFi said:


> Dragonflies and spiders...


Those are really adorable!


----------



## PurpleFi

binkbrice said:


> Those are really adorable!


Thank you Lisa. They are quick and easy to do. Xxx


----------



## Xiang

I'm ba'ack ........ I have finally got to the point that I feel Human again. It took a while, but am finally there.I have no idea how much I have to catch up on, but I am not ready to do that yet. I am lookinging for another tablet, with a stylus this time. It will be much easier to write things then.
I hope everyone ise well, and I will go back & checkout how the home sales & purchases are going. xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> The adobe buildings are wonderful, everything looks so tidy and well kept. xoxo


This was a beautiful town, even as old as it is! Well worth a visit for those who live in USA, and not been there yet, well worth saving (if possible)! The Tour Guides of this town, are very informative, and answer any questions honestly and with as much information as possible, with no animosity toward any of the peoples who invaded their country, and changed the way they lived, for a while. The only thing is, no-one except the Pueblo people, are allowed to learn their language, as it is Sacred, and part of their Spiritual Heritage.


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> Thanks for taking us along on your holiday. Great pictures.


That's ok, I was hoping people would like to see what I was seeing! ????


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Talk about a different landscape every day, they're great. xx :sm24:


Glad you liked them. Also glad you didn't ask where I was each day! ????????


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> It looks wonderful Judi. Enjoy it xx


It was beautiful, and the amount of water lying around, just in their paddocks, was ridiculous (and amazing) - it seemed to be just laying around, doing nothing. I thought we were going past rice paddy's, at first; but then I came to my senses ..... is there any rice paddy's in USA????, I don't know, but I do know we grow rice somewhere in Australia. ????


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> Fabulous trish. I've got a tit feeding her young but I've forgotten how to work my camera in the bird box. I'm no good with things haha. I can't even work this central heating system. I think your birds are brilliant and wonderful photos.


I used to have a house swallow nesting in our carport, just by one of the windows of the kid's room; and they used to love being able to watch the chicks being fed, and growing! DH put a stop to all of that happening though, by blocking all the spaces where the swallows could build their nests, so no more baby birds in the carport!????????


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> More great photos but you know what strikes me the most? The beautiful blue skies. xx


Yes, we were quite lucky with those blue sky; but we landed in heavy rain, and we left in light rain. America was crying quietly as we left; not sure what was happening when we landed though, my order was for those beautiful blue skies, and a gentle zepher, just enough to spread the aroma of any perfumed plants! That would have been a perfect arrival! ????????????????


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> When I give my dog a bath.. we both end up getting wet!


DH gives Mint a shower, then when he has finished washing Mint, he has his shower, so he feels good also! ????????


----------



## Xiang

Miss Pam said:


> What wonderful memories you will have of this trip! xxxooo


Yes I am really glad I took all of those photos, otherwise I would end up with only very vague memories. They are a bit fuzzy now, because it was all just a bit too quick, so the photos will be placed in a daily album, then the USA album! Then I can look back on it, no matter what my memory is like, if I have labelled it correctly, I might even recognise some of the places; if not all! ????????????????


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> I hope Iris is feeling better soon. Enjoy your toasted tomatoe sandwiches.. :sm17: xox


I also hope she has improved, especially as it is now May 26, I am hoping Iris is feeling much better, and has been allowed to go home; but I do understand that this might not be the case! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> Judi, the church is beautiful. Did you get to go inside? xxx


Yes, if this is about the Pueblo Village Church, but no photos were allowed to be taken inside the Church! It was very beautiful on the inside as well! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> Glad somebody likes my simple little hat. Does not compare to the beautiful things you make. I guess I am a simple girl. I can make lace and fancy stitches.
> I just prefer the plain easy projects.
> I was kidding about my grand daughter letting me post Lilly's picture. Although she does have a cute back of the head. Lilly likes the hat and she wanted to wear it to baseball practice to keep the hair out of her eyes. However, it would have been too hot and she had to settle for the hat that goes with her uniform.


Someone else might have decided it was theirs also; children do that sometimes! ????


----------



## linkan

I finished !????????????????
All done by hand.


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> MJ i love all the pics , it looks like a truly amazing place.
> I'm actually quite disappointed in myself that i have never traveled more.
> It isn't that i don't want to. It was money when the kids were little and that hasn't changed much. But it was also finding the time. Now i have all kinds of time and dh is still fixated on cars, so hard to save pennies with those projects going on LoL.
> But I'm going to get more proactive with saving again. You've inspired me.????????Love ya


CD, that is a very common deterrent for those of us who are (or were) struggling a bit, to keep just a little ahead of ourselves. When I was married to the unmentionable non-person, I should have been able to travel anywherr that the train was able to go, in Australia; but he drank most of his income, so I only got to go to W.A., once while I allowed him to syay in the same house as me and my girls. He had a good, well paid job, so I should have been able to stay home & just raise the girls; but he was stupid & drank til there was no money; and also got wiped out on acid, and lost his job. He was the reason I couldn't travel as much as I wanted too, with my 2 girls! Oh well it's in the darkly shadowed past now, and I have now travelled!????????


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> Okay that's awesome too ! Glad it didn't get ya though. That would be such an interesting and useful piece of furniture here !


Here also,just pull it down when needed, then push up again, when the kids go back home! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

jollypolly said:


> I've asked for help on the main site but I'm not too sure if I did it correctly. I'm doing a baby bonnet and it says to leave 19 stitches unworked. I don't know if it means to put them on a holder but that doesn't seem to be what they are saying. It's in "Lovely Layettes" from Leisure Arts.
> I've had a good time at dinner with ladies retired from my building. I ordered a veal dish with mushrooms and red peppers. Ooo la la.
> First one friend's dad died and last week another's brother had a heart attack. I didn't do well with funerals anymore. Also I read that 4% of people using my heart meds have thyroid problems and a couple of weeks ago my doctor said I have signs of thyroid problem.
> I've finished the sweater and pants of the baby outfit. I had never put in elastic waistband in knitting so procrastinated and yesterday bit the bullet and did a dandy job of it if I say so myself.


That is excellent work, putting in the elastic Polly! With everthing else, just try & concentrate on the posotive. Allow yourself to grieve for a bit, when appropriate and necessary, then find something positive to do. The sadness will come and go, but will eventually ease! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

jollypolly said:


> I made a chart and may have figured it out. I'm too tired to continue the pattern tonight. Wishing you all a happy day or night.


Well done on creating your own chart; I haven't been able to achieve that yet! Xoxoxo


----------



## linkan

Xiang said:


> CD, that is a very common deterrent for those of us who are (or were) struggling a bit, to keep just a little ahead of ourselves. When I was married to the unmentionable non-person, I should have been able to travel anywherr that the train was able to go, in Australia; but he drank most of his income, so I only got to go to W.A., once while I allowed him to syay in the same house as me and my girls. He had a good, well paid job, so I should have been able to stay home & just raise the girls; but he was stupid & drank til there was no money; and also got wiped out on acid, and lost his job. He was the reason I couldn't travel as much as I wanted too, with my 2 girls! Oh well it's in the darkly shadowed past now, and I have now travelled!????????


???? we'll get there. I don't begrudge him his hobby (cars ) they make him happy. I intend to save anyway. We are at that strange new territory where the baby has one foot out the door and we are taking back all the spaces in the house lol. With that comes some improvements that couldn't be done when we were financially responsible for the kids. Even if it takes awhile to travel .. It's all good things to come.
Xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a gloriously sunny but quite windy day in Aldeburgh! Had a great journey up here, stopped at a lovely garden centre for coffee, it was very similar to the one Mrs P took some of us to. The two cars managed to stay together, on the motorway, in spite of starting the journey from two different places! The house is huge and wonderful and we all have our own bathrooms. Not sure what we're doing today but we may take a bus ride to the next town. Laters xxxxxxxxxxx


That is the one thing I missed, during the entire trip - there was absolutely no views of the sea; only dams and other ponds! ????????


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Had a great time at singing last night. We are learning some new songs with harmonies which are lovely.  We now have a young teacher who is so enthusiastic and is really helping us improve our voices. Mind you we were all very tired at the end of the session!
> 
> Today I have to visit some local shops and the library to promote our arts festival as well as trying to get a Worldwide Knit in Public Day set up in the town.
> 
> Have a great day everyone. xx


When is, or was, 'worldwide knit in public' day? Have I missed it?


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> It does cross my mind occasionally. Hopefully we won't be here and even if we are DH will have to buy them in ready cut. I have put my little size 3's firmly down. xx :sm15: :sm15:


Good on you! I did have a little chuckle at your 'size 3's' though ...... I think one of the 9yo gk's is in that size (child size tho`) ???? xoxoxo


----------



## wendyacz

Spectular workmanship!!! :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## LondonChris

Morning all, sorry I have not been around. Not been good this week. Got to get myself organised today as I go away on Monday. I’ll catch up later! Love to you. xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a foggy damp Wales, sort of goes with the mood here. June is off home in a minute then all back to as was. Oh except we have a viewer at midday. What am I going to do, we have had a wonderful few days and I haven't talked so much in months. Truly memorable. Hope the weather is better than here. See you later. xx


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> I finished !????????????????
> All done by hand.


That is just perfection Angela, do say that you are going to enter it in the show!! Xx


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> CD, that is a very common deterrent for those of us who are (or were) struggling a bit, to keep just a little ahead of ourselves. When I was married to the unmentionable non-person, I should have been able to travel anywherr that the train was able to go, in Australia; but he drank most of his income, so I only got to go to W.A., once while I allowed him to syay in the same house as me and my girls. He had a good, well paid job, so I should have been able to stay home & just raise the girls; but he was stupid & drank til there was no money; and also got wiped out on acid, and lost his job. He was the reason I couldn't travel as much as I wanted too, with my 2 girls! Oh well it's in the darkly shadowed past now, and I have now travelled!????????


.... and, when you can, you have plenty of time left to travel some more!! ????????️????????????


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> ???? we'll get there. I don't begrudge him his hobby (cars ) they make him happy. I intend to save anyway. We are at that strange new territory where the baby has one foot out the door and we are taking back all the spaces in the house lol. With that comes some improvements that couldn't be done when we were financially responsible for the kids. Even if it takes awhile to travel .. It's all good things to come.
> Xoxoxo


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a foggy damp Wales, sort of goes with the mood here. June is off home in a minute then all back to as was. Oh except we have a viewer at midday. What am I going to do, we have had a wonderful few days and I haven't talked so much in months. Truly memorable. Hope the weather is better than here. See you later. xx


I too am sad at leaving these lovely people in this beautiful place, have had a lovely time and hope to be invited again, to Jacky's next residence!! Thanks you two, you went above and beyond!! Xxxx


----------



## LondonChris

SaxonLady said:


> What did you think of my lovely Sheku? I was surprised to see he had chopped his hair. It's usually a full halo. No-one can play the cello like him, and just 19.


I thought he was wonderful, his CD was advertised n TV, I'm tempted to buy it.


----------



## LondonChris

Wonderful photos of all the beautiful brides, I’ll put a late entry when I find a picture!


----------



## PurpleFi

linkan said:


> I finished !????????????????
> All done by hand.


Beautiful xxx


----------



## jinx

Xiang said:


> It was beautiful, and the amount of water lying around, just in their paddocks, was ridiculous (and amazing) - it seemed to be just laying around, doing nothing. I thought we were going past rice paddy's, at first; but then I came to my senses ..... is there any rice paddy's in USA????, I don't know, but I do know we grow rice somewhere in Australia. ????


Welcome back. We do grow rice in the warmer southern states. As an afterthought we grow cranberry in the north states. Cranberry are also grown in flooded fields. I am not sure exactly what the water was that you were seeing. A picture would give us a clue. Perhaps spring fed ponds?


----------



## jinx

That is a sure winner. You really should enter it in the competition.


linkan said:


> I finished !????????????????
> All done by hand.


----------



## jinx

Morning Chris. Sorry you have not good. Hoping you are better and enjoy your getaway on Monday.


LondonChris said:


> Morning all, sorry I have not been around. Not been good this week. Got to get myself organised today as I go away on Monday. I'll catch up later! Love to you. xxxx


----------



## jinx

Morning. Glad you and June had a grand time. You deserved a pick me upper after all the stress you have been under. Good luck with the new viewer.


Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a foggy damp Wales, sort of goes with the mood here. June is off home in a minute then all back to as was. Oh except we have a viewer at midday. What am I going to do, we have had a wonderful few days and I haven't talked so much in months. Truly memorable. Hope the weather is better than here. See you later. xx


----------



## jinx

London Girl said:


> I too am sad at leaving these lovely people in this beautiful place, have had a lovely time and hope to be invited again, to Jacky's next residence!! Thanks you two, you went above and beyond!! Xxxx


Sounds like a good time was had by all. Yeah! I hope the bill was not to much of a shocker. :sm23: :sm22: :sm04:


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Sounds like a good time was had by all. Yeah! I hope the bill was not to much of a shocker. :sm23: :sm22: :sm04:


Oh dear, I think Jacky must have forgotten to present me with it!! Shame!!! Xxxx


----------



## jeannietta

Just beautiful! You should be very proud of yourself. It is so pretty I would hang it on the wall as art.


----------



## PurpleFi

Xiang said:


> When is, or was, 'worldwide knit in public' day? Have I missed it?


Its in 2 weeks Sat 9 June x Welcome home x


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a foggy damp Wales, sort of goes with the mood here. June is off home in a minute then all back to as was. Oh except we have a viewer at midday. What am I going to do, we have had a wonderful few days and I haven't talked so much in months. Truly memorable. Hope the weather is better than here. See you later. xx


Im so pleased you had a great time. Good luck with your viewer. Xx


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Oh dear, I think Jacky must have forgotten to present me with it!! Shame!!! Xxxx


Safe travels xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> Morning Chris. Sorry you have not good. Hoping you are better and enjoy your getaway on Monday.


What she said xxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Surrey. LM didnt wake til 10am she was so tired after the play. Which was brilliant. She is now having a go at needlefelting which she is really enjoying.

Happy Saturday everyone. Catch you later. Xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

jeannietta said:


> Just beautiful! You should be very proud of yourself. It is so pretty I would hang it on the wall as art.


I quite agree ????


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Oh dear, I think Jacky must have forgotten to present me with it!! Shame!!! Xxxx


Damn, next time. xxxx :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Barn-dweller

June is now safely tucked up on the train with her little bag of sandwiches and now waiting for our viewer, it's very quiet here, I don't like it. We've also got another viewer on Wednesday, just enough time for the house to get dusty again. Back later when we've shown them around. xx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Safe travels xxxx


Thank you, so far, so good!! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Damn, next time. xxxx :sm23: :sm23:


Yeah, put it on my account!! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> June is now safely tucked up on the train with her little bag of sandwiches and now waiting for our viewer, it's very quiet here, I don't like it. We've also got another viewer on Wednesday, just enough time for the house to get dusty again. Back later when we've shown them around. xx


As always love, fingers crossed, good luck!! Xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

linkan said:


> I finished !????????????????
> All done by hand.


Absolutely stunning! Well done! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> I too am sad at leaving these lovely people in this beautiful place, have had a lovely time and hope to be invited again, to Jacky's next residence!! Thanks you two, you went above and beyond!! Xxxx


So glad you all had such a great time. Safe travels as you head back home. xxxooo


----------



## jinx

Barn-dweller said:


> June is now safely tucked up on the train with her little bag of sandwiches and now waiting for our viewer, it's very quiet here, I don't like it. We've also got another viewer on Wednesday, just enough time for the house to get dusty again. Back later when we've shown them around. xx


Are you saying June was noisy? 
:sm04: :sm23:


----------



## jinx

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. LM didnt wake til 10am she was so tired after the play. Which was brilliant. She is now having a go at needlefelting which she is really enjoying.
> 
> Happy Saturday everyone. Catch you later. Xxx


Morning. I loved showing my granddaughters how to craft. Now I get to do it all over again with my great grand. The most I was able to get my daughter to do is to make pom poms.


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Are you saying June was noisy?
> :sm04: :sm23:


No just great company and lots of conversations absolute bliss. xx


----------



## SaxonLady

linkan said:


> I finished !????????????????
> All done by hand.


There it is, in all its amazing glory.


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> June is now safely tucked up on the train with her little bag of sandwiches and now waiting for our viewer, it's very quiet here, I don't like it. We've also got another viewer on Wednesday, just enough time for the house to get dusty again. Back later when we've shown them around. xx


At least you are getting the viewers. Hopefully someone will desperately want it.


----------



## SaxonLady

jinx said:


> Are you saying June was noisy?
> :sm04: :sm23:


well, she doesn't do mouse impersonations.


----------



## SaxonLady

SaxonLady said:


> well, she doesn't do mouse impersonations.


We were threatened with rain, but it is another glorious day again here.


----------



## SaxonLady

As you can see from my hair it was very windy on Thursday for the HMS Hood memorial. Worthing lost 8 men on HMS Hood, so we never forget 24th May.


----------



## lexiemae

SaxonLady said:


> As you can see from my hair it was very windy on Thursday for the HMS Hood memorial. Worthing lost 8 men on HMS Hood, so we never forget 24th May.


Just looked at this photo..we should never forget.

I was given a biscuit tin, full of buttons, for my charity knitting recently & found a badge for HMS Rodney. The boat had a long and brave journey during the War & beyond. Our friend Barry served throughout the War on the convoys and managed to get home safely. I have kept the badge back to give to him when we go out to lunch in the next couple of weeks. If you Google it, as I did, the boat & the men were so brave.


----------



## Barn-dweller

Viewers have been and gone, he loved the workshop and sit-mower she wasn't saying too much so will have to wait for any feedback which won't be until Tuesday now as it's a bank holiday, then more viewers on Wednesday. Finished up some of the left-overs for dinner and there's some lamb left from yesterday's dinner so that will do tomorrow so not much cooking tomorrow and as it was mostly salad today any easy weekend on the horizon. xx


----------



## SaxonLady

lexiemae said:


> Just looked at this photo..we should never forget.
> 
> I was given a biscuit tin, full of buttons, for my charity knitting recently & found a badge for HMS Rodney. The boat had a long and brave journey during the War & beyond. Our friend Barry served throughout the War on the convoys and managed to get home safely. I have kept the badge back to give to him when we go out to lunch in the next couple of weeks. If you Google it, as I did, the boat & the men were so brave.


Men who served on HMS Rodney were good men. I'm so glad you are giving him the badge. It will mean so much to him.


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Viewers have been and gone, he loved the workshop and sit-mower she wasn't saying too much so will have to wait for any feedback which won't be until Tuesday now as it's a bank holiday, then more viewers on Wednesday. Finished up some of the left-overs for dinner and there's some lamb left from yesterday's dinner so that will do tomorrow so not much cooking tomorrow and as it was mostly salad today any easy weekend on the horizon. xx


I don't think the workshop or sit-mower would sell it to her. Pity. She may be quietly happy with what she saw though.


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Are you saying June was noisy?
> :sm04: :sm23:


Only if you count my non-stop talking!!! :sm16: :sm12: :sm06: :sm23: xx


----------



## binkbrice

linkan said:


> I finished !????????????????
> All done by hand.


It looks s good!


----------



## binkbrice

I am off to take Michael outside to play in his new kiddie pool I bought yesterday! I am going to try and Knit while he plays, wish me luck because somehow I ended up soaked yesterday!


----------



## lifeline

binkbrice said:


> I am off to take Michael outside to play in his new kiddie pool I bought yesterday! I am going to try and Knit while he plays, wish me luck because somehow I ended up soaked yesterday!


Sounds like good fun. I presume you have the same warm weather as we have. I've had to stop knitting because my hands are too warm and the yarn isn't flowing as it should :sm08: 
Enjoy the outdoors :sm24:


----------



## London Girl

binkbrice said:


> I am off to take Michael outside to play in his new kiddie pool I bought yesterday! I am going to try and Knit while he plays, wish me luck because somehow I ended up soaked yesterday!


...and I'm guessing you got soaked again today, that's little boys for you!! xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> ...and I'm guessing you got soaked again today, that's little boys for you!! xxxx


That sounds a bit like a 'been there, done that' answer. xxxx :sm09:


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> That sounds a bit like a 'been there, done that' answer. xxxx :sm09:


Yep, the more you shriek, the more they'll do it - every time!!! xxxx :sm16: :sm23: :sm24:


----------



## grandma susan

Evening girls. I'm at Stephens. My fire and surrounds came this morning. I'm half wallpaper scraped, a hole in the hearth and its stood against my living room wall. When they went I phoned for Keith who has been doing my heating and he came and had a look at it. He said "it's the business" I think that means it's nice. So, this afternoon I had a quick look at a couple of wallpaper shops. I didn't like the prices???? . I want my room doing for what they are charging for one roll. I'm not impressed at all. Haha. Anyway Keith says he'll come either we'd afternoon or Thursday to fit it.


----------



## binkbrice

London Girl said:


> ...and I'm guessing you got soaked again today, that's little boys for you!! xxxx


Not as bad but yeah I still got wet!


----------



## Islander

grandma susan said:


> Evening girls. I'm at Stephens. My fire and surrounds came this morning. I'm half wallpaper scraped, a hole in the hearth and its stood against my living room wall. When they went I phoned for Keith who has been doing my heating and he came and had a look at it. He said "it's the business" I think that means it's nice. So, this afternoon I had a quick look at a couple of wallpaper shops. I didn't like the prices???? . I want my room doing for what they are charging for one roll. I'm not impressed at all. Haha. Anyway Keith says he'll come either we'd afternoon or Thursday to fit it.


haha.. I was surprised at the price of wallpaper now as well! Paint seems to be just as dear too. I have 3 layers of wallpaper to scrape off before I can go ahead though...ugh. Only good thing is it is the old paper type and not the new vinyl. They have nice patterns now don't they! Hugs to you. xoxox


----------



## grandma susan

linkan said:


> I finished !????????????????
> All done by hand.


Angie that is one heck of a magnificent piece of professional standard of work....can you tell I like it? I think you are so clever. It's beautiful. Can you enter it into a competition at all? It would easily win first place. I love you xxx


----------



## binkbrice

lifeline said:


> Sounds like good fun. I presume you have the same warm weather as we have. I've had to stop knitting because my hands are too warm and the yarn isn't flowing as it should :sm08:
> Enjoy the outdoors :sm24:


Yes it's been upper 80's for a couple weeks now!


----------



## lifeline

grandma susan said:


> Evening girls. I'm at Stephens. My fire and surrounds came this morning. I'm half wallpaper scraped, a hole in the hearth and its stood against my living room wall. When they went I phoned for Keith who has been doing my heating and he came and had a look at it. He said "it's the business" I think that means it's nice. So, this afternoon I had a quick look at a couple of wallpaper shops. I didn't like the prices???? . I want my room doing for what they are charging for one roll. I'm not impressed at all. Haha. Anyway Keith says he'll come either we'd afternoon or Thursday to fit it.


Apart from the price of wallpaper things are moving along for you


----------



## lifeline

binkbrice said:


> Yes it's been upper 80's for a couple weeks now!


Lovely.

We had an amazingly spectacular storm last night. The thunder and lightening were constantly making themselves known, there wasn't a break between them for a good half hour. And there was the largest of puddles formed on the road outside our house in such a short time.


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a slightly sunny, very muggy Wales. Really need some sun to dry the grass a bit so we can cut it. Apart from that not a lot happening again today although the Monaco grande prix is on the afternoon so will probably watch that and of course more knitting. Have a nice peaceful Sunday. xx


----------



## jinx

Morning. Muggy summer has also come to my little corner of the world. I figured we would go from winter to summer without a spring and that is what basically happened. Try to enjoy your time outdoors mowing.


Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a slightly sunny, very muggy Wales. Really need some sun to dry the grass a bit so we can cut it. Apart from that not a lot happening again today although the Monaco grande prix is on the afternoon so will probably watch that and of course more knitting. Have a nice peaceful Sunday. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Morning. Muggy summer has also come to my little corner of the world. I figured we would go from winter to summer without a spring and that is what basically happened. Try to enjoy your time outdoors mowing.


Morning. It's all changed over the last couple of hours, the dark clouds have come over, the sun has disappeared and there's a cold breeze, can't see us mowing today it is too damp in the atmosphere for the grass to dry, it might even rain. Oh dear more knitting. xx


----------



## jinx

Mr Wonderful had a new, to me, idea last week. He was using the weed_eater shortly after it rained. He said that way the grass did not stick to his clothes or shoes. He was correct. A lot less mess. However, his idea would not work for mowing the grass.


Barn-dweller said:


> Morning. It's all changed over the last couple of hours, the dark clouds have come over, the sun has disappeared and there's a cold breeze, can't see us mowing today it is too damp in the atmosphere for the grass to dry, it might even rain. Oh dear more knitting. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Surrey, we had quite a storm last night and quite a bit of rain, so the garden looks and smells wonderful this morning.

Started sewing together the caterpillar for the hungry caterpillar and one of the ladies brought round 2 oranges to go on it. A part from more sewing today I am off to the opticians to get my floaters checked and then this evening is a pre launch for our Arts Fest.

Happy Sunday everyone. xx


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Evening girls. I'm at Stephens. My fire and surrounds came this morning. I'm half wallpaper scraped, a hole in the hearth and its stood against my living room wall. When they went I phoned for Keith who has been doing my heating and he came and had a look at it. He said "it's the business" I think that means it's nice. So, this afternoon I had a quick look at a couple of wallpaper shops. I didn't like the prices???? . I want my room doing for what they are charging for one roll. I'm not impressed at all. Haha. Anyway Keith says he'll come either we'd afternoon or Thursday to fit it.


Your room will look great when it's finished and, more importantly, it will be _warm_!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

lifeline said:


> Lovely.
> 
> We had an amazingly spectacular storm last night. The thunder and lightening were constantly making themselves known, there wasn't a break between them for a good half hour. And there was the largest of puddles formed on the road outside our house in such a short time.


We heard the thunder moving about late last night but didn't realise how much it had rained until this morning!! xxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Morning. It's all changed over the last couple of hours, the dark clouds have come over, the sun has disappeared and there's a cold breeze, can't see us mowing today it is too damp in the atmosphere for the grass to dry, it might even rain. Oh dear more knitting. xx


Knitting and the Grand Prix for you then dear!! No rain here yet today so I must try and get outside to pull some weeds this afternoon!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Mr Wonderful had a new, to me, idea last week. He was using the weed_eater shortly after it rained. He said that way the grass did not stick to his clothes or shoes. He was correct. A lot less mess. However, his idea would not work for mowing the grass.


I'm guessing that a Weed Eater is what we would call a strimmer, nylon cord whizzing round to trim around trees and along edges? Haven't got one now but they were really useful when we had a lawn!!


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> That sounds a bit like a 'been there, done that' answer. xxxx :sm09:


and loved every minute!


----------



## SaxonLady

lifeline said:


> Lovely.
> 
> We had an amazingly spectacular storm last night. The thunder and lightening were constantly making themselves known, there wasn't a break between them for a good half hour. And there was the largest of puddles formed on the road outside our house in such a short time.


Unless it came in the early morning it missed us.


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Morning. It's all changed over the last couple of hours, the dark clouds have come over, the sun has disappeared and there's a cold breeze, can't see us mowing today it is too damp in the atmosphere for the grass to dry, it might even rain. Oh dear more knitting. xx


Knitting is the silver lining.


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Knitting and the Grand Prix for you then dear!! No rain here yet today so I must try and get outside to pull some weeds this afternoon!! xxxx


It is now pouring down with rain with intermittent torrential rain so no outside today. Was wondering where you were, perhaps you were enjoying your cup of tea in bed :sm23: :sm23: . xxxx


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> It is now pouring down with rain with intermittent torrential rain so no outside today. Was wondering where you were, perhaps you were enjoying your cup of tea in bed :sm23: :sm23: . xxxx


The weather here is gorgeous again, but who knows for how long? I should get rid of some weeds. DH and DS2 have gone to the workshop so I won't see them again until this evening.


----------



## Miss Pam

Good morning! It's dry here so will be off for my walk shortly. Need to do a bit of grocery shopping and help Mr. Ric at the rental house a bit -- he's finally getting the time to trim the hedge along both sides of the house and I'm helping him load the stuff on the truck so we can take it to the dump at some point in the next few days. The side he took care of yesterday looks so much better! I hope you all have a great day/afternoon/evening. Love you all lots! xxxooo


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> It is now pouring down with rain with intermittent torrential rain so no outside today. Was wondering where you were, perhaps you were enjoying your cup of tea in bed :sm23: :sm23: . xxxx


It was a bit of a 'catching up' morning, bed to strip and washing to do, phone calls to return, larder to fill etc., etc.! Had to make my own tea this morning!! :sm22: xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> It was a bit of a 'catching up' morning, bed to strip and washing to do, phone calls to return, larder to fill etc., etc.! Had to make my own tea this morning!! :sm22: xxxx


Welcome home xx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Welcome home xx


Thank you!! Looking forward to seeing you next week!! xxxx


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Thank you!! Looking forward to seeing you next week!! xxxx


Yes, yes, yes.


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> Yes, yes, yes.


Watch out! I'll be there in spirit. xx :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Watch out! I'll be there in spirit. xx :sm09: :sm09:


You certainly will. Mention will be made!


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> You certainly will. Mention will be made!


Hope it's not in despatches. xx :sm16:


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Thank you!! Looking forward to seeing you next week!! xxxx


Yeh cxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Been and had eyes checked. No prob with retina but now cant see straight as had to have drops


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Hope it's not in despatches. xx :sm16:


are you that brave?


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> are you that brave?


I have my moments as long as it doesn't include spiders. xx :sm23:


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Been and had eyes checked. No prob with retina but now cant see straight as had to have drops


Oh dear, hope they wear off soon!! xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Oh dear, hope they wear off soon!! xxxx


Just habing a glass of wine purely for medicinal purposes cxxx


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> I have my moments as long as it doesn't include spiders. xx :sm23:


When you move a spider without killing it, then you get mentioned in despatches!


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> When you move a spider without killing it, then you get mentioned in despatches!


Oh well that's me off the list. xx


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Oh well that's me off the list. xx


Me, too, but Mr Ric would be on the list. xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

Miss Pam said:


> Me, too, but Mr Ric would be on the list. xxxooo


DH would be up for mass murder. xx :sm23:


----------



## grandma susan

Hello my sisters. I've had quite a good day. We decided it would be good if grandma stayed over another night. So..we went looking for wallpaper and paint. I got what I wanted. I've gone with a lilac and silver shade, and I fancy a dark plum carpet. We shall see. Things are moving I'm going home tomorrow. I hope you've all had a good Sunday. X


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> It was a bit of a 'catching up' morning, bed to strip and washing to do, phone calls to return, larder to fill etc., etc.! Had to make my own tea this morning!! :sm22: xxxx


I pretend you make high tea for me all the time, otherwise I'd never get it! xoxox :sm17:


----------



## jollypolly

lifeline said:


> I think we must be an oddity. DD has a remote for the TV which is in her room. And I think that's the only remote in the house. We used to have one for the CD player but that disappeared years ago :sm05:


If you mark them with different color nail polish it helps. why don't they make them in different colors?


----------



## jollypolly

It's Memorial Day in the USA and I'm wishing you a nice day if you are having cook outs and such and a gentle day if you are visiting cemeteries. 

I've finished the sweater, pants, hats and booties which I was going to give the baby in August when it is born but they invited me to the shower next month. I'm glad I started and finished it now. Ive found a cute hooded crochet boy sweater which I am struggling with. My crochet stitches are ok but I don't read patterns right. I di Not count spaces right. The chains to begin new rows and slips to join throw my count off. We brought fresh flowers to my hubs grave. It's a lovely cemetery dedicated to service persons and their spouses only I'm mending today and need to do artificial flowers for family tomorrow. It rained today. I'm catching up on your chats. So glad you are here I get nervous when the thread ends and I might not find you all.


----------



## jollypolly

LondonChris said:


> Hi everyone, sorry I have not been around, terrible case of fed-up-iris. Feel better today. I am getting fed up not getting time to myself, I think I'll get my underused summer house tidied up & go there! I'm going to catch up. Love to you all xx


Your fed-up-itis reminded me of my very amusing art teacher's dreaded " myfundsarelow. " disease


----------



## jollypolly

How did I neglect to wish you all a Happy Mothers Day or maybe I did. We had dinner out with a friend and I was missing Mom so much.


----------



## lifeline

grandma susan said:


> Hello my sisters. I've had quite a good day. We decided it would be good if grandma stayed over another night. So..we went looking for wallpaper and paint. I got what I wanted. I've gone with a lilac and silver shade, and I fancy a dark plum carpet. We shall see. Things are moving I'm going home tomorrow. I hope you've all had a good Sunday. X


Your colour scheme sounds really stylish


----------



## lifeline

Yesterday we had lovely weather all day, no sign here of the storm that was promised. But we could see an amazing storm going on in the distance, we don't know how far away it actually was.


----------



## linkan

You ladies are so kind! You just fill my heart right up to the top and up over the edge. 
All of your compliments were so sweet about the owl tote, it was definitely a labor of love and I'm going to miss it. Dd2 said she was going to put it in a shadow box and hang it up. 
I'm going to check the rules for the Kentucky state fair and try to enter it and the dream catcher tote both.
Ill keep everyone posted on that. 
But thank you all again for such sweet remarks on it.????


----------



## linkan

GSusan your color choices sound like just what i would choose for me!! Two birds of a feather we are !???? i can't wait to see it all finished up.


----------



## linkan

I'm still a bit sick. The kidney aches haven't quite gone away. I think the UTI has cleared up some. Gotta give the meds time to act i guess.


----------



## linkan

We'll I've caught up i think.
Glad to hear most of y'all are doing well and hope the others of us feel better soon. 
Love and hugs all Xoxoxo


----------



## linkan

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-545752-1.html

I hope that link worked because some of these had me laughing so hard i should have worn a tena !!!


----------



## lifeline

linkan said:


> You ladies are so kind! You just fill my heart right up to the top and up over the edge.
> All of your compliments were so sweet about the owl tote, it was definitely a labor of love and I'm going to miss it. Dd2 said she was going to put it in a shadow box and hang it up.
> I'm going to check the rules for the Kentucky state fair and try to enter it and the dream catcher tote both.
> Ill keep everyone posted on that.
> But thank you all again for such sweet remarks on it.????


Hope you are allowed to enter the owl tote, it will do well I'm sure


----------



## lifeline

linkan said:


> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-545752-1.html
> 
> I hope that link worked because some of these had me laughing so hard i should have worn a tena !!!


I was reading those on the train the other day. I don't know what the other passengers were thinking of me laughing so much


----------



## lifeline

linkan said:


> We'll I've caught up i think.
> Glad to hear most of y'all are doing well and hope the others of us feel better soon.
> Love and hugs all Xoxoxo


Feel better soon, are you up later or have you got up exceedingly early?


----------



## PurpleFi

linkan said:


> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-545752-1.html
> 
> I hope that link worked because some of these had me laughing so hard i should have worn a tena !!!


Definitely need a tena. Xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a grey Bank Holiday Monday in Surrey. Not sure what the weather is going to do today, it was supposed to storm yesterday but it was lovely.

Not got a lot planned for today. Just noticed my yellow climbing rose is out on the front of the house.

Here's a photo from my kitchen window - the rose is on the right.


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a dull and will probably rain Wales. Have just made a 2 day shepherd's pie so no cooking for tomorrow, Hurrah a day off. Wish it would dry up a bit the grass is beginning to tickle me under the chin when I wade through it (as well as trying to drown me). Not good when you're showing people round the garden. Must catch up now, back later. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a dull and will probably rain Wales. Have just made a 2 day shepherd's pie so no cooking for tomorrow, Hurrah a day off. Wish it would dry up a bit the grass is beginning to tickle me under the chin when I wade through it (as well as trying to drown me). Not good when you're showing people round the garden. Must catch up now, back later. xx


Morning Jacky, you could always cut a maze through the grass xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Morning Jacky, you could always cut a maze through the grass xx


And a good morning to you, funny you should mention that I was wondering whether to cut a pathway around the garden just so they could see the extent of it. xx :sm09:


----------



## lifeline

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey Bank Holiday Monday in Surrey. Not sure what the weather is going to do today, it was supposed to storm yesterday but it was lovely.
> 
> Not got a lot planned for today. Just noticed my yellow climbing rose is out on the front of the house.
> 
> Here's a photo from my kitchen window - the rose is on the right.


Lovely view with lots of colour


----------



## PurpleFi

lifeline said:


> Lovely view with lots of colour


The rhododendrons along the road look lovely. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> And a good morning to you, funny you should mention that I was wondering whether to cut a pathway around the garden just so they could see the extent of it. xx :sm09:


Great idea. xx


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:58 am EST and 15'C (59'F). It's foggy at the moment, but will be sunny this afternoon. There is a baby bunny eating DD's vegetables in the garden.
Our outside kitties got into a big fight during the wee hours of Friday morning and we haven't seen either of them since.
DD and I went to the Prince Edward Fibre Festival on Saturday. Not as much fibre as last year but lots of yarn. I met and yakked with some of the ladies from Knit Night, one lady from work, and my friend who dyes yarn. DD got bored with me and sat on one of the benches and crocheted. By 2:00, we were both tired so we left for the 1-1/2 hour drive home.
Happy Memorial Day to my friends in the States.


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> DH would be up for mass murder. xx :sm23:


Now I'm ok with spiders but if it's a flying, stingy thing, pass me a rolled up newspaper!! :sm15: :sm15: :sm15:


----------



## nitz8catz

I can't find my pictures of the yarn that I bought. I'll load those up as soon as I find them.


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Hello my sisters. I've had quite a good day. We decided it would be good if grandma stayed over another night. So..we went looking for wallpaper and paint. I got what I wanted. I've gone with a lilac and silver shade, and I fancy a dark plum carpet. We shall see. Things are moving I'm going home tomorrow. I hope you've all had a good Sunday. X


Liking the sound of you colour scheme and it's so much better choosing when you have company to help you decide!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> I pretend you make high tea for me all the time, otherwise I'd never get it! xoxox :sm17:


Oh how I would love to serve you with a real English afternoon dear, my dear!! xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> DH would be up for mass murder. xx





London Girl said:


> Now I'm ok with spiders but if it's a flying, stingy thing, pass me a rolled up newspaper!! :sm15: :sm15: :sm15:


I don't like webs (so therefore spiders). I'm ok with the jumping spiders who only make a lifeline, but anything webby, I'm gone. And don't let it touch me.


----------



## London Girl

jollypolly said:


> It's Memorial Day in the USA and I'm wishing you a nice day if you are having cook outs and such and a gentle day if you are visiting cemeteries.
> 
> I've finished the sweater, pants, hats and booties which I was going to give the baby in August when it is born but they invited me to the shower next month. I'm glad I started and finished it now. Ive found a cute hooded crochet boy sweater which I am struggling with. My crochet stitches are ok but I don't read patterns right. I di Not count spaces right. The chains to begin new rows and slips to join throw my count off. We brought fresh flowers to my hubs grave. It's a lovely cemetery dedicated to service persons and their spouses only I'm mending today and need to do artificial flowers for family tomorrow. It rained today. I'm catching up on your chats. So glad you are here I get nervous when the thread ends and I might not find you all.


HI Polly, glad to see you! If the threads end, Nitzy will always put a link to the new one, just read on until you come to it and then click and there we'll all be!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> You ladies are so kind! You just fill my heart right up to the top and up over the edge.
> All of your compliments were so sweet about the owl tote, it was definitely a labor of love and I'm going to miss it. Dd2 said she was going to put it in a shadow box and hang it up.
> I'm going to check the rules for the Kentucky state fair and try to enter it and the dream catcher tote both.
> Ill keep everyone posted on that.
> But thank you all again for such sweet remarks on it.????


Just fabulous, a real labour of love!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-545752-1.html
> 
> I hope that link worked because some of these had me laughing so hard i should have worn a tena !!!


Hilarious, thanks for the smiles!! xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

Found the yarn pics


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey Bank Holiday Monday in Surrey. Not sure what the weather is going to do today, it was supposed to storm yesterday but it was lovely.
> 
> Not got a lot planned for today. Just noticed my yellow climbing rose is out on the front of the house.
> 
> Here's a photo from my kitchen window - the rose is on the right.


Very pretty! My roses are out but not lasting very long and I have petals all over the garden!!!


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:58 am EST and 15'C (59'F). It's foggy at the moment, but will be sunny this afternoon. There is a baby bunny eating DD's vegetables in the garden.
> Our outside kitties got into a big fight during the wee hours of Friday morning and we haven't seen either of them since.
> DD and I went to the Prince Edward Fibre Festival on Saturday. Not as much fibre as last year but lots of yarn. I met and yakked with some of the ladies from Knit Night, one lady from work, and my friend who dyes yarn. DD got bored with me and sat on one of the benches and crocheted. By 2:00, we were both tired so we left for the 1-1/2 hour drive home.
> Happy Memorial Day to my friends in the States.


Love it!! That all looks a lot like Wonderwool!!


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Very pretty! My roses are out but not lasting very long and I have petals all over the garden!!!


I think our rose is finished. There are only 2 green stalks on it and everything else is dead. It should have leaves on it now.


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Found the yarn pics


Love the roving, gorgeous colours! Didn't know your DD spun! Nice haul, you got some pretty yarn there!!


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Love it!! That all looks a lot like Wonderwool!!


It's just the right size for me. We arrived at 9 am and by 2pm I had definitely seen it all and talked to everyone.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Love the roving, gorgeous colours! Didn't know your DD spun!


She has drop spindles and now makes lovely lace-size yarn with the drop spindle, then I have to twist the lace plys together to get something usable.


----------



## London Girl

Hi everyone! Got back from Zumba a little while ago, boy, was it hot there today!!! Went to put my kit in the washing machine and the handle snapped off!!!! Have rung a local guy but it is a Bank holiday here today so not sure if he'll be able to come out. The machine is 12 years old so I might get a new one out of this!!! xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> HI Polly, glad to see you! If the threads end, Nitzy will always put a link to the new one, just read on until you come to it and then click and there we'll all be!! xxxx


And we have the Ravelry backup group as well. Just keeping that alive too.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a dull and will probably rain Wales. Have just made a 2 day shepherd's pie so no cooking for tomorrow, Hurrah a day off. Wish it would dry up a bit the grass is beginning to tickle me under the chin when I wade through it (as well as trying to drown me). Not good when you're showing people round the garden. Must catch up now, back later. xx


Is it time to bring the sheep back? :sm04:


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey Bank Holiday Monday in Surrey. Not sure what the weather is going to do today, it was supposed to storm yesterday but it was lovely.
> 
> Not got a lot planned for today. Just noticed my yellow climbing rose is out on the front of the house.
> 
> Here's a photo from my kitchen window - the rose is on the right.


Beautiful flowers on everything.


----------



## nitz8catz

lifeline said:


> I was reading those on the train the other day. I don't know what the other passengers were thinking of me laughing so much


I'm glad I read them at home. No one else is awake and Bella-kitty just lifted her head once and laid back down.


----------



## nitz8catz

linkan said:


> I'm still a bit sick. The kidney aches haven't quite gone away. I think the UTI has cleared up some. Gotta give the meds time to act i guess.


Keep up the antibiotics even if you start to feel better. You don't want a relapse.


----------



## nitz8catz

linkan said:


> You ladies are so kind! You just fill my heart right up to the top and up over the edge.
> All of your compliments were so sweet about the owl tote, it was definitely a labor of love and I'm going to miss it. Dd2 said she was going to put it in a shadow box and hang it up.
> I'm going to check the rules for the Kentucky state fair and try to enter it and the dream catcher tote both.
> Ill keep everyone posted on that.
> But thank you all again for such sweet remarks on it.????


Beautiful, beautiful, just beautiful.
You'd win for sure at the Port Hope fair.


----------



## nitz8catz

lifeline said:


> Yesterday we had lovely weather all day, no sign here of the storm that was promised. But we could see an amazing storm going on in the distance, we don't know how far away it actually was.


We were supposed to get thunderstorms last night but we got another day of hot humid weather instead. And a month ago we had ice on everything.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Hi everyone! Got back from Zumba a little while ago, boy, was it hot there today!!! Went to put my kit in the washing machine and the handle snapped off!!!! Have rung a local guy but it is a Bank holiday here today so not sure if he'll be able to come out. The machine is 12 years old so I might get a new one out of this!!! xxxx


Can you use the pliers or something just to get the door open. If everything else works, work around the handle.
We're still waiting for the new motor for the dishwasher. Washing dishes by hand is starting to get boring,


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Love it!! That all looks a lot like Wonderwool!!


My thought exactly, big shed, catering out the back, the only thing we were missing was the farmers market. xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

jollypolly said:


> It's Memorial Day in the USA and I'm wishing you a nice day if you are having cook outs and such and a gentle day if you are visiting cemeteries.
> 
> I've finished the sweater, pants, hats and booties which I was going to give the baby in August when it is born but they invited me to the shower next month. I'm glad I started and finished it now. Ive found a cute hooded crochet boy sweater which I am struggling with. My crochet stitches are ok but I don't read patterns right. I di Not count spaces right. The chains to begin new rows and slips to join throw my count off. We brought fresh flowers to my hubs grave. It's a lovely cemetery dedicated to service persons and their spouses only I'm mending today and need to do artificial flowers for family tomorrow. It rained today. I'm catching up on your chats. So glad you are here I get nervous when the thread ends and I might not find you all.


If you have a Ravely login, we also have a Ravelry group in case we can't get onto KP.
http://www.ravelry.com/discuss/connections-4/topics


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Hello my sisters. I've had quite a good day. We decided it would be good if grandma stayed over another night. So..we went looking for wallpaper and paint. I got what I wanted. I've gone with a lilac and silver shade, and I fancy a dark plum carpet. We shall see. Things are moving I'm going home tomorrow. I hope you've all had a good Sunday. X


I'm glad you found the wallpaper and paint. Your colours sound lovely.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Just habing a glass of wine purely for medicinal purposes cxxx


Of course.
I finally bought a Spanish Rioja, but I still prefer our Ontario Pelee Island Red. And Chardonnay. Anyone's Chardonnay.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Been and had eyes checked. No prob with retina but now cant see straight as had to have drops


Aren't those drops annoying. I have to walk around for an hour and pretend to shop, even though I can't see anything clearly, until the drops wear off and I can drive again.


----------



## nitz8catz

Miss Pam said:


> Good morning! It's dry here so will be off for my walk shortly. Need to do a bit of grocery shopping and help Mr. Ric at the rental house a bit -- he's finally getting the time to trim the hedge along both sides of the house and I'm helping him load the stuff on the truck so we can take it to the dump at some point in the next few days. The side he took care of yesterday looks so much better! I hope you all have a great day/afternoon/evening. Love you all lots! xxxooo


Any movement on the rental house, or will you be keeping it for a while yet.
We need to trim our lilac hedges down, one side is nearly 20 feet tall.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> My thought exactly, big shed, catering out the back, the only thing we were missing was the farmers market. xxxx


Between the farmer's market and the food trucks, we had a nice picnic lunch with chicken sandwiches, chips with mayo, and lovely apples.


----------



## nitz8catz

I'm going to sign off now.
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> Between the farmer's market and the food trucks, we had a nice picnic lunch with chicken sandwiches, chips with mayo, and lovely apples.


Wonderwool is the end of April so a bit hit and miss with the weather although when the others were here it was a lovely day and we did have a picnic outside. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:58 am EST and 15'C (59'F). It's foggy at the moment, but will be sunny this afternoon. There is a baby bunny eating DD's vegetables in the garden.
> Our outside kitties got into a big fight during the wee hours of Friday morning and we haven't seen either of them since.
> DD and I went to the Prince Edward Fibre Festival on Saturday. Not as much fibre as last year but lots of yarn. I met and yakked with some of the ladies from Knit Night, one lady from work, and my friend who dyes yarn. DD got bored with me and sat on one of the benches and crocheted. By 2:00, we were both tired so we left for the 1-1/2 hour drive home.
> Happy Memorial Day to my friends in the States.


Looks like a great day out. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Oh how I would love to serve you with a real English afternoon dear, my dear!! xxxx


Do you think we'd be able to take clotted cream and home made jam to Canada?


----------



## PurpleFi

nitz8catz said:


> Found the yarn pics


Oh wow! x


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Can you use the pliers or something just to get the door open. If everything else works, work around the handle.
> We're still waiting for the new motor for the dishwasher. Washing dishes by hand is starting to get boring,


I've tried doing that Nitz but there's not enough left to get hold of with the pliers. Haven't heard back from the guy yet, I think I may have to phone him again in a minute. I don't really care if he condemns the machine, as long as I can get my washing out!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Of course.
> I finally bought a Spanish Rioja, but I still prefer our Ontario Pelee Island Red. And Chardonnay. Anyone's Chardonnay.


Not mine!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: Just kidding, I'd share my last glass with you!! xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

linkan said:


> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-545752-1.html
> 
> I hope that link worked because some of these had me laughing so hard i should have worn a tena !!!


Those are hilarious!!! xxxooo


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Do you think we'd be able to take clotted cream and home made jam to Canada?


Erm.....probably not, although the jam might be ok. I wonder if they have clotted cream over there? Anyone know? xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:58 am EST and 15'C (59'F). It's foggy at the moment, but will be sunny this afternoon. There is a baby bunny eating DD's vegetables in the garden.
> Our outside kitties got into a big fight during the wee hours of Friday morning and we haven't seen either of them since.
> DD and I went to the Prince Edward Fibre Festival on Saturday. Not as much fibre as last year but lots of yarn. I met and yakked with some of the ladies from Knit Night, one lady from work, and my friend who dyes yarn. DD got bored with me and sat on one of the benches and crocheted. By 2:00, we were both tired so we left for the 1-1/2 hour drive home.
> Happy Memorial Day to my friends in the States.


That looks like a lot of fun! xxxooo


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> Morning Jacky, you could always cut a maze through the grass xx


that would be fun!


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> Found the yarn pics


You made a great haul! xxxooo


----------



## SaxonLady

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:58 am EST and 15'C (59'F). It's foggy at the moment, but will be sunny this afternoon. There is a baby bunny eating DD's vegetables in the garden.
> Our outside kitties got into a big fight during the wee hours of Friday morning and we haven't seen either of them since.
> DD and I went to the Prince Edward Fibre Festival on Saturday. Not as much fibre as last year but lots of yarn. I met and yakked with some of the ladies from Knit Night, one lady from work, and my friend who dyes yarn. DD got bored with me and sat on one of the benches and crocheted. By 2:00, we were both tired so we left for the 1-1/2 hour drive home.
> Happy Memorial Day to my friends in the States.


Love those alpaca. It looks like a good visit.


----------



## SaxonLady

nitz8catz said:


> Found the yarn pics


quite a haul!


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> Any movement on the rental house, or will you be keeping it for a while yet.
> We need to trim our lilac hedges down, one side is nearly 20 feet tall.


No movement there yet. We need to get all the drywall put up in the ceiling. Mr Ric is having a really hard time with getting a the drywall guys to come out for an estimate because they are all so busy. Finally got one to come out a couple of weeks ago and have two lined up for tomorrow. Hopefully one of them will work out and we can get on with it! xxxooo


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Very pretty! My roses are out but not lasting very long and I have petals all over the garden!!!


My rose bushes have gone mad and are fighting each other for space. I should cut them back but there are buds at all the ends so I'm just watching them come out. The yellow rose is in bloom but the deep pink one's in front. Mainly just foliage in view ATM. I'm waiting for the explosion!


----------



## SaxonLady

nitz8catz said:


> Of course.
> I finally bought a Spanish Rioja, but I still prefer our Ontario Pelee Island Red. And Chardonnay. Anyone's Chardonnay.


I love a really old, rich Rioja.


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Erm.....probably not, although the jam might be ok. I wonder if they have clotted cream over there? Anyone know? xxxx


Trish, Mav can you help us out here?

Ps had a quick look. Probably not able to take it inti Canada but ossibly buy it there in jars by Devon Cream Co. June won't like that. And not sure if it is the real stuff.


----------



## jinx

London Girl said:


> Hi everyone! Got back from Zumba a little while ago, boy, was it hot there today!!! Went to put my kit in the washing machine and the handle snapped off!!!! Have rung a local guy but it is a Bank holiday here today so not sure if he'll be able to come out. The machine is 12 years old so I might get a new one out of this!!! xxxx


Super glue if it is plastic. Handle broke off my microwave. I though new micro and Mr. Wonderful thought super glue. Three years later it is still holding tight.


----------



## jinx

London Girl said:


> Erm.....probably not, although the jam might be ok. I wonder if they have clotted cream over there? Anyone know? xxxx


We do not have it anywhere around here. I was thinking it was whipping cream until I looked it up this a.m. You might be able to bring it over but the agents might have to stir it up to make sure nothing is hidden inside of it.


----------



## jinx

Good morning from my little corner of the world. We went to a birthday party for our sons wife yesterday. The weather was hot and humid until a thunder storm rolled through. After that it was unbearably hot and humid. She received bottle after bottle of wine which made me think of you all. We got her a hand held fan that spritzes water. She suffers, really suffers from hot flashes and others have said the fan/water helps. Anyone know if they are helpful?


----------



## jinx

Sounds like you had a good time YAKking with friends and family. Nice pictures.


nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:58 am EST and 15'C (59'F). It's foggy at the moment, but will be sunny this afternoon. There is a baby bunny eating DD's vegetables in the garden.
> Our outside kitties got into a big fight during the wee hours of Friday morning and we haven't seen either of them since.
> DD and I went to the Prince Edward Fibre Festival on Saturday. Not as much fibre as last year but lots of yarn. I met and yakked with some of the ladies from Knit Night, one lady from work, and my friend who dyes yarn. DD got bored with me and sat on one of the benches and crocheted. By 2:00, we were both tired so we left for the 1-1/2 hour drive home.
> Happy Memorial Day to my friends in the States.


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> I used to have one of those beds when I was a kid.


I have seen that type of bed in American tv shows, but had never seen one in person, so it was a bit of a surprise when the 'wardrobe' turned into a bed, that was threatening to kill me, for discovering its secret! ????????


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Start small. Find places that you can travel to within a day. We have lots that we can see within a days ride, and most of it is free or low cost.
> Even better would be finding a car show that dh has to go to, (with a stop at the yarn store in the same town for you)
> While travelling, stop at the grocery store and pick up buns, meat and cheese for lunch and have a picnic at a park.
> Then overnighters. Then start watching for seat sales and specials.


I have already begun to put money aside for another trip, possibly with 2 dd's; or a sister (or 2)????????????????


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> I never remember to keep a travel journal. All the places get mixed up when I try to talk about them later. The pictures help.
> Your trip has definitely made me think about travelling to the US again.


It was just amazing, but I did think that I was seeing paddy fields for rice, because of the number of paddocks that had enough water laying about in them. The only times I habe seen so much water lying about, apparently doing nothing advantageous; is when I have been at a beach, where there was no visible coast opposite to the beach! I did change my mind about why there was so much water on the ground; but for me, it is really rare to see that much water on top of the ground, I have seen an occasional flood, but nothing like any of you have probably seen!
:sm06: :sm06: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> I live more than 1,000 mile northeast. The rain has left our area and hopefully headed south.


It reached Denver on the day we were leaving, so they got a bit of rain, but don't think it was very much! ????


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> Good morning from my little corner of the world. We went to a birthday party for our sons wife yesterday. The weather was hot and humid until a thunder storm rolled through. After that it was unbearably hot and humid. She received bottle after bottle of wine which made me think of you all. We got her a hand held fan that spritzes water. She suffers, really suffers from hot flashes and others have said the fan/water helps. Anyone know if they are helpful?


I suppose the combination of the fan & water would be helpful, while one was using it, but I use a hormone gel for that exact reason ...... some days it works better than others, but that's only when the FM kicks in & has its own little party!


----------



## Islander

grandma susan said:


> Hello my sisters. I've had quite a good day. We decided it would be good if grandma stayed over another night. So..we went looking for wallpaper and paint. I got what I wanted. I've gone with a lilac and silver shade, and I fancy a dark plum carpet. We shall see. Things are moving I'm going home tomorrow. I hope you've all had a good Sunday. X


You get what ever you fancy, you deserve it. xoxo


----------



## Islander

jollypolly said:


> It's Memorial Day in the USA and I'm wishing you a nice day if you are having cook outs and such and a gentle day if you are visiting cemeteries.
> 
> I've finished the sweater, pants, hats and booties which I was going to give the baby in August when it is born but they invited me to the shower next month. I'm glad I started and finished it now. Ive found a cute hooded crochet boy sweater which I am struggling with. My crochet stitches are ok but I don't read patterns right. I di Not count spaces right. The chains to begin new rows and slips to join throw my count off. We brought fresh flowers to my hubs grave. It's a lovely cemetery dedicated to service persons and their spouses only I'm mending today and need to do artificial flowers for family tomorrow. It rained today. I'm catching up on your chats. So glad you are here I get nervous when the thread ends and I might not find you all.


Always nice to hear from you Polly! Your layette sounds lovely. xoxox


----------



## Islander

linkan said:


> You ladies are so kind! You just fill my heart right up to the top and up over the edge.
> All of your compliments were so sweet about the owl tote, it was definitely a labor of love and I'm going to miss it. Dd2 said she was going to put it in a shadow box and hang it up.
> I'm going to check the rules for the Kentucky state fair and try to enter it and the dream catcher tote both.
> Ill keep everyone posted on that.
> But thank you all again for such sweet remarks on it.????


A winner hands down Angela! :sm24: xoxox


----------



## Islander

linkan said:


> I'm still a bit sick. The kidney aches haven't quite gone away. I think the UTI has cleared up some. Gotta give the meds time to act i guess.


Sending healing best wishes your way. ❤ xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> We do not have it anywhere around here. I was thinking it was whipping cream until I looked it up this a.m. You might be able to bring it over but the agents might have to stir it up to make sure nothing is hidden inside of it.


The cream would probably not be allowed through Customs.


----------



## Islander

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey Bank Holiday Monday in Surrey. Not sure what the weather is going to do today, it was supposed to storm yesterday but it was lovely.
> 
> Not got a lot planned for today. Just noticed my yellow climbing rose is out on the front of the house.
> 
> Here's a photo from my kitchen window - the rose is on the right.


Such a lovely yard, I'm sure the birds love it as much as you. xoxox


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a dull and will probably rain Wales. Have just made a 2 day shepherd's pie so no cooking for tomorrow, Hurrah a day off. Wish it would dry up a bit the grass is beginning to tickle me under the chin when I wade through it (as well as trying to drown me). Not good when you're showing people round the garden. Must catch up now, back later. xx


I made a pot of lobscouse, the family version is cubed cooked roast, in a pot of gravy with lots of sliced onions and potatoes, S&P simmered til tender... that's it. I was reading that lobscouse is actually a Welsh recipe originally. Shepherds pie is my second favourite... also using ground cooked roast. That grass is almost past the point of return dearie! xoxox

http://www.geniuskitchen.com/recipe/lobscouse-sailors-beef-stew-skipper-labskovs-15119


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:58 am EST and 15'C (59'F). It's foggy at the moment, but will be sunny this afternoon. There is a baby bunny eating DD's vegetables in the garden.
> Our outside kitties got into a big fight during the wee hours of Friday morning and we haven't seen either of them since.
> DD and I went to the Prince Edward Fibre Festival on Saturday. Not as much fibre as last year but lots of yarn. I met and yakked with some of the ladies from Knit Night, one lady from work, and my friend who dyes yarn. DD got bored with me and sat on one of the benches and crocheted. By 2:00, we were both tired so we left for the 1-1/2 hour drive home.
> Happy Memorial Day to my friends in the States.


Why do they make those alpaca's look like poodles? :sm16:


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> Oh how I would love to serve you with a real English afternoon dear, my dear!! xxxx


I'd be thrilled! ❤ xxx


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> I don't like webs (so therefore spiders). I'm ok with the jumping spiders who only make a lifeline, but anything webby, I'm gone. And don't let it touch me.


You wouldn't like my basement bwahahahaha. :sm23:


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> Found the yarn pics


Good haul, bet that hit your pocket book! xoxox


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> Can you use the pliers or something just to get the door open. If everything else works, work around the handle.
> We're still waiting for the new motor for the dishwasher. Washing dishes by hand is starting to get boring,


That's what I like about you... you can fix anything!! :sm02: xxx


----------



## Islander

PurpleFi said:


> Do you think we'd be able to take clotted cream and home made jam to Canada?


I think so.. wink, wink, nudge, nudge! :sm17: xoxoxo


----------



## Islander

Miss Pam said:


> No movement there yet. We need to get all the drywall put up in the ceiling. Mr Ric is having a really hard time with getting a the drywall guys to come out for an estimate because they are all so busy. Finally got one to come out a couple of weeks ago and have two lined up for tomorrow. Hopefully one of them will work out and we can get on with it! xxxooo


Good luck with that, glad you're getting someone else to do it and not Mr. Ric! xox


----------



## Islander

SaxonLady said:


> My rose bushes have gone mad and are fighting each other for space. I should cut them back but there are buds at all the ends so I'm just watching them come out. The yellow rose is in bloom but the deep pink one's in front. Mainly just foliage in view ATM. I'm waiting for the explosion!


Are they scented? Your rose explosion will be wonderful...picture please! xxx


----------



## Islander

PurpleFi said:


> Trish, Mav can you help us out here?
> 
> Ps had a quick look. Probably not able to take it inti Canada but ossibly buy it there in jars by Devon Cream Co. June won't like that. And not sure if it is the real stuff.


I think I've seen jars of Devon Cream in the grocery that or clotted cream, I've never tried it though.


----------



## Islander

Xiang said:


> The cream would probably not be allowed through Customs.


Hi Judi, you're up early... real early! How are things down under? xoxox


----------



## Islander

jinx said:


> Good morning from my little corner of the world. We went to a birthday party for our sons wife yesterday. The weather was hot and humid until a thunder storm rolled through. After that it was unbearably hot and humid. She received bottle after bottle of wine which made me think of you all. We got her a hand held fan that spritzes water. She suffers, really suffers from hot flashes and others have said the fan/water helps. Anyone know if they are helpful?


I've never had that problem but I bet your DIL would thoroughly enjoy that fan! xxx


----------



## Miss Pam

Islander said:


> Good luck with that, glad you're getting someone else to do it and not Mr. Ric! xox


He could do it but it would probably wreck his shoulders! xxxooo


----------



## jinx

I often make beef stew (lobscouse) and add extra vegetable. I have never seen a recipe call for 3 cups beer. Might have to try that next time.


Islander said:


> I made a pot of lobscouse, the family version is cubed cooked roast, in a pot of gravy with lots of sliced onions and potatoes, S&P simmered til tender... that's it. I was reading that lobscouse is actually a Welsh recipe originally. Shepherds pie is my second favourite... also using ground cooked roast. That grass is almost past the point of return dearie! xoxox
> 
> http://www.geniuskitchen.com/recipe/lobscouse-sailors-beef-stew-skipper-labskovs-15119


----------



## SaxonLady

jinx said:


> Good morning from my little corner of the world. We went to a birthday party for our sons wife yesterday. The weather was hot and humid until a thunder storm rolled through. After that it was unbearably hot and humid. She received bottle after bottle of wine which made me think of you all. We got her a hand held fan that spritzes water. She suffers, really suffers from hot flashes and others have said the fan/water helps. Anyone know if they are helpful?


A water spritzer sounds wonderful to me.
I don't understand your comment about us and wine!!!


----------



## SaxonLady

Islander said:


> Are they scented? Your rose explosion will be wonderful...picture please! xxx


The yellow ones certainly aren't. The pink/red ones come in bunches and are much smaller.


----------



## PurpleFi

A few shots of the back garden


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> A few shots of the back garden


Your garden is lovely, and the cat makes it perfect.


----------



## RookieRetiree

SaxonLady said:


> Your garden is lovely, and the cat makes it perfect.


What a great photo.


----------



## PurpleFi

SaxonLady said:


> Your garden is lovely, and the cat makes it perfect.


Thanks Janet. X


----------



## PurpleFi

RookieRetiree said:


> What a great photo.


Thanks Jeanette xx


----------



## SaxonLady

I'm making the most of a quiet working day. Tomorrow is the WRACA meeting, then I have the GSs for three nights. I also have the GDs on Thursday. I'm not sure how that is going to work. I also have RBL on Wednesday. On Friday I'm off to London to meet some very very good friends.


----------



## PurpleFi

SaxonLady said:


> I'm making the most of a quiet working day. Tomorrow is the WRACA meeting, then I have the GSs for three nights. I also have the GDs on Thursday. I'm not sure how that is going to work. I also have RBL on Wednesday. On Friday I'm off to London to meet some very very good friends.


Looking forward to Friday xx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Trish, Mav can you help us out here?
> 
> Ps had a quick look. Probably not able to take it inti Canada but ossibly buy it there in jars by Devon Cream Co. June won't like that. And not sure if it is the real stuff.


Hahaha, I know what you mean but if it tastes ok, I'm in!! :sm24: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Super glue if it is plastic. Handle broke off my microwave. I though new micro and Mr. Wonderful thought super glue. Three years later it is still holding tight.


I thought of that but was frightened I'd glue the whole thing together and I'd _never_ get my undies out!!! Update: There is a new washing machine coming tomorrow! We levered the door open and rescued my undercrackers!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> A few shots of the back garden


Beautiful! :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Good morning from my little corner of the world. We went to a birthday party for our sons wife yesterday. The weather was hot and humid until a thunder storm rolled through. After that it was unbearably hot and humid. She received bottle after bottle of wine which made me think of you all. We got her a hand held fan that spritzes water. She suffers, really suffers from hot flashes and others have said the fan/water helps. Anyone know if they are helpful?


Even if it only gave temporary relief, I'm sure it would help a lot and was probably very welcome!! One of the Zumba ladies has one and enjoys spraying and fanning all of is when it's hot!! Shame she wasn't there today!!


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> I thought of that but was frightened I'd glue the whole thing together and I'd _never_ get my undies out!!! Update: There is a new washing machine coming tomorrow! We levered the door open and rescued my undercrackers!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


Great solution! :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> I made a pot of lobscouse, the family version is cubed cooked roast, in a pot of gravy with lots of sliced onions and potatoes, S&P simmered til tender... that's it. I was reading that lobscouse is actually a Welsh recipe originally. Shepherds pie is my second favourite... also using ground cooked roast. That grass is almost past the point of return dearie! xoxox
> 
> http://www.geniuskitchen.com/recipe/lobscouse-sailors-beef-stew-skipper-labskovs-15119


That sounds delicious and easy Trish!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Why do they make those alpaca's look like poodles? :sm16:


I was wondering that but was thinking that maybe they can use the main coat but not the bits that are left so they leave them on the animal so they look cute?!!xxx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> I think I've seen jars of Devon Cream in the grocery that or clotted cream, I've never tried it though.


Scone - Jam - Clotted Cream - Heaven!!!!! :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: xxx


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> The yellow ones certainly aren't. The pink/red ones come in bunches and are much smaller.


Floribundas?


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> A few shots of the back garden


All looks gorgeous, especially the tiger!!!


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> I'm making the most of a quiet working day. Tomorrow is the WRACA meeting, then I have the GSs for three nights. I also have the GDs on Thursday. I'm not sure how that is going to work. I also have RBL on Wednesday. On Friday I'm off to London to meet some very very good friends.


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Looking forward to Friday xx


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> I thought of that but was frightened I'd glue the whole thing together and I'd _never_ get my undies out!!! Update: There is a new washing machine coming tomorrow! We levered the door open and rescued my undercrackers!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


You won't have anything to wash in it when it comes. xxxx :sm23:


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Scone - Jam - Clotted Cream - Heaven!!!!! :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: xxx


Yuck. xxxx :sm23:


----------



## linkan

The words clotted and cream...

It's odd to me to hear those words, i get this strange combination of oooooo creamy. Like what i find in a good donut. And then there's the word clotted. Makes me think of blood. Not quite as appetizing. . 
I've got to go Google this.
Xoxo


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Floribundas?


How rude! But yes, probably.


----------



## Islander

PurpleFi said:


> A few shots of the back garden


Stunning...is that Rosemary in the middle photo by the house? If it is it's sure big! xox


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> Hahaha, I know what you mean but if it tastes ok, I'm in!! :sm24: :sm23: xxxx


what's up?


----------



## Islander

Tender moment this morning, boiling eggs for breakfast. Then put a pot of syrup on for the hummingbirds. Enjoyed breakfast immensely. Poured egg water down drain and then filled the feeders.... yes you guessed it, I threw out the syrup instead. Then Mr. J sweetly says, "and you thought I was losing it!" Couldn't argue with him.


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> I thought of that but was frightened I'd glue the whole thing together and I'd _never_ get my undies out!!! Update: There is a new washing machine coming tomorrow! We levered the door open and rescued my undercrackers!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


Hurray xxxxxc????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## PurpleFi

Islander said:


> what's up?


It's cos June lived in Cornwall and there us bif rivalry between Devon and Cornwall as to whose crwam tea is best x


----------



## PurpleFi

Islander said:


> Stunning...is that Rosemary in the middle photo by the house? If it is it's sure big! xox


Yes ut is x


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> Tender moment this morning, boiling eggs for breakfast. Then put a pot of syrup on for the hummingbirds. Enjoyed breakfast immensely. Poured egg water down drain and then filled the feeders.... yes you guessed it, I threw out the syrup instead. Then Mr. J sweetly says, "and you thought I was losing it!" Couldn't argue with him.


Oh dear, never mind just a senior moment. xx :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Oh dear, never mind just a senior moment. xx :sm09: :sm09:


I just completed a jacket for littlest GS. Looked great, except that I had done two button bands and no buttonhole band. Dementia or laziness?


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> You won't have anything to wash in it when it comes. xxxx :sm23:


Always plenty of washing around here and, hopefully, a nice sunny day to dry it!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Yuck. xxxx :sm23:


Yer a heathen, girl!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> The words clotted and cream...
> 
> It's odd to me to hear those words, i get this strange combination of oooooo creamy. Like what i find in a good donut. And then there's the word clotted. Makes me think of blood. Not quite as appetizing. .
> I've got to go Google this.
> Xoxo


They heat the cream so that some of the buttery fat in it rises to the surface and then sets to a thin crust with beautiful thick cream underneath. It's very rich, obviously so you can't eat a lot of it but it's delicious!!!


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> what's up?


I spent 9 years in Cornwall, where they make _real_ clotted cream!! That Devon stuff is just inferior (I'm a very loyal ex-Cornishwoman!!)xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Tender moment this morning, boiling eggs for breakfast. Then put a pot of syrup on for the hummingbirds. Enjoyed breakfast immensely. Poured egg water down drain and then filled the feeders.... yes you guessed it, I threw out the syrup instead. Then Mr. J sweetly says, "and you thought I was losing it!" Couldn't argue with him.


Well, it probably made him feel better for a moment, too much on your mind love!! Poor birdies!!! :sm09: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> It's cos June lived in Cornwall and there us bif rivalry between Devon and Cornwall as to whose crwam tea is best x


I said that but a bit later!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> I just completed a jacket for littlest GS. Looked great, except that I had done two button bands and no buttonhole band. Dementia or laziness?


Inattentiveness? xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Yer a heathen, girl!!! xxxx


How much weight did you put on when here? xxxx :sm15: :sm15:


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> I spent 9 years in Cornwall, where they make _real_ clotted cream!! That Devon stuff is just inferior (I'm a very loyal ex-Cornishwoman!!)xxxx


Wow! This rivalry is serious!


----------



## wibbwebb

Beautiful. I love your use of colors.


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> You wouldn't like my basement bwahahahaha. :sm23:


If you make it to Australia, for a visit, you probably wouldn't like to stay in my house. I allow spiders, and lizards, in my house (at odd places), to help keep the insect pest in control; with a minimum use of pest sprays! Although DH prefers to use the sprays, and I don't tell him about any of the spiders that may be in-residence! ????????????


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> Hi Judi, you're up early... real early! How are things down under? xoxox


Haven't got back to a good sleeping regime yet, so am still awake at odd hours, I think I will just keep going like this , until my body, or brain, decides to begin to play fair again; if that is ever likely to happen! I just usually sleep when my bran refuses to work properly, I will usually end up sleeping about 2 hours, and awake for about the same amount of time. ????????


----------



## binkbrice

London Girl said:


> I thought of that but was frightened I'd glue the whole thing together and I'd _never_ get my undies out!!! Update: There is a new washing machine coming tomorrow! We levered the door open and rescued my undercrackers!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


Well that is good news! :sm09:


----------



## linkan

lifeline said:


> Feel better soon, are you up later or have you got up exceedingly early?


I was up late. My days and nights are a little flipped around.


----------



## lifeline

PurpleFi said:


> Looking forward to Friday xx


As am I :sm02:


----------



## lifeline

London Girl said:


> I thought of that but was frightened I'd glue the whole thing together and I'd _never_ get my undies out!!! Update: There is a new washing machine coming tomorrow! We levered the door open and rescued my undercrackers!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


Phew!


----------



## lifeline

DH finally got around to putting me a line up in our yard (I leave that kind of thing to him). So yesterday I decided to do two loads of washing instead of the usual one, inside I only have room for one lot. So got the first load out, the second lot in the machine and then DD had the Crème Brûlée Incident of the year! Creamy mixture all over the place in the oven,in the oven door, all over the floor and under the oven. So I ended up with another load to put in the machine!!! My new hanging space was tested to the limit. Fortunately the weather was perfect for outside drying


----------



## lifeline

linkan said:


> I was up late. My days and nights are a little flipped around.


That's really tricky to get back into a proper routine


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a not sure what the weather will be Wales. It is so foggy at the moment I can't see down the valley. DH got the lawns cut yesterday, only clogging the mower up once so it now looks better outside for our viewers tomorrow. Hoping for some feedback from out Saturday viewers today. Will need to move some dust bunnies sometime today but apart from that my diary is clear for the day. See you all later. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a not sure what the weather will be Wales. It is so foggy at the moment I can't see down the valley. DH got the lawns cut yesterday, only clogging the mower up once so it now looks better outside for our viewers tomorrow. Hoping for some feedback from out Saturday viewers today. Will need to move some dust bunnies sometime today but apart from that my diary is clear for the day. See you all later. xx


Morning Jacky. Grey and windy here xx


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> I just completed a jacket for littlest GS. Looked great, except that I had done two button bands and no buttonhole band. Dementia or laziness?


Maybe poppers would be the easiest way out of that, you could sew the buttons on the outside? Don't worry, we're all going a bit barmy!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> How much weight did you put on when here? xxxx :sm15: :sm15:


Like I'm gonna tell you that!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

lifeline said:


> DH finally got around to putting me a line up in our yard (I leave that kind of thing to him). So yesterday I decided to do two loads of washing instead of the usual one, inside I only have room for one lot. So got the first load out, the second lot in the machine and then DD had the Crème Brûlée Incident of the year! Creamy mixture all over the place in the oven,in the oven door, all over the floor and under the oven. So I ended up with another load to put in the machine!!! My new hanging space was tested to the limit. Fortunately the weather was perfect for outside drying


Oh no, I can just imagine that mess, glad the sunny day helped you get away with it!! You'll be finding blobs of that stuff for weeks!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a not sure what the weather will be Wales. It is so foggy at the moment I can't see down the valley. DH got the lawns cut yesterday, only clogging the mower up once so it now looks better outside for our viewers tomorrow. Hoping for some feedback from out Saturday viewers today. Will need to move some dust bunnies sometime today but apart from that my diary is clear for the day. See you all later. xx


Glad you could get the garden neat and tidy, hope your viewers tomorrow are super-impressed!!!!


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Like I'm gonna tell you that!!! xxxx


Oh dear that sounds ominous. xxxx :sm15:


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Glad you could get the garden neat and tidy, hope your viewers tomorrow are super-impressed!!!!


I'm not holding my breath. xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a rather grey Surrey. It was lovely and war last night so we sat with the lounge doors wide open until quite late. Played a bit with my new little pin loom.

No sure what we are up to today. Catch you later. x


----------



## London Girl

Good morning! I was up early to go for a fasting blood test this morning. Chaos at the phlebotomist, numbers machine wasn't working, patient summoning board wasn't working but I got there eventually. Started to pour with rain as I left the hospital, got a bit soaked. Now it's going to seem like a very long day while we wait in for the washing machine delivery!!

Have a good one everybody! xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Good morning! I was up early to go for a fasting blood test this morning. Chaos at the phlebotomist, numbers machine wasn't working, patient summoning board wasn't working but I got there eventually. Started to pour with rain as I left the hospital, got a bit soaked. Now it's going to seem like a very long day while we wait in for the washing machine delivery!!
> 
> Have a good one everybody! xxxx


Any clue when it is coming? xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Any clue when it is coming? xxxx


Between 12.40 and 4.40!!! Might have to pick up my complicated knitting in a minute!! :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: xxxx


----------



## jeannietta

I am so jealous. My borders are hit and miss. I have so much shade. I love what you've done. The trellises are so charming and of course the cat is the icing on the cake!


----------



## London Girl

jeannietta said:


> I am so jealous. My borders are hit and miss. I have so much shade. I love what you've done. The trellises are so charming and of course the cat is the icing on the cake!


He's such a poseur!!!


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Between 12.40 and 4.40!!! Might have to pick up my complicated knitting in a minute!! :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: xxxx


At least that's better than our gas delivery, - will try and deliver within the next 14 days between 8-6. Fortunately we don't have to be here when it comes. xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> At least that's better than our gas delivery, - will try and deliver within the next 14 days between 8-6. Fortunately we don't have to be here when it comes. xxxx


...and I'm guessing it's maybe not quite so urgent now the weather is a little milder? xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Just had a message from Chris to say she cannot get on KP where she is but sends her love to you all!!


----------



## jeannietta

Interesting pictures. Looks like fun!!!!


----------



## PurpleFi

jeannietta said:


> I am so jealous. My borders are hit and miss. I have so much shade. I love what you've done. The trellises are so charming and of course the cat is the icing on the cake!


Thank you but the credit must go to my DH he does all the gardening and he even feeds the cat.


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Just had a message from Chris to say she cannot get on KP where she is but sends her love to you all!!


Thanks June, hope she is enjoying her holiday, it sounded as if she needed it. xx


----------



## jinx

Morning. Have fun playing with your bunnies. Good luck with the viewers.


Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a not sure what the weather will be Wales. It is so foggy at the moment I can't see down the valley. DH got the lawns cut yesterday, only clogging the mower up once so it now looks better outside for our viewers tomorrow. Hoping for some feedback from out Saturday viewers today. Will need to move some dust bunnies sometime today but apart from that my diary is clear for the day. See you all later. xx


----------



## jinx

Sounds like you had an interesting start to your day. Hoping your machine arrives and it works better than anything you have ever owned.


London Girl said:


> Good morning! I was up early to go for a fasting blood test this morning. Chaos at the phlebotomist, numbers machine wasn't working, patient summoning board wasn't working but I got there eventually. Started to pour with rain as I left the hospital, got a bit soaked. Now it's going to seem like a very long day while we wait in for the washing machine delivery!!
> 
> Have a good one everybody! xxxx


----------



## jinx

That is sure to make the delivery occur quickly. Just when you are in the middle of a row that needs intense concentration the delivery will show up.


London Girl said:


> Between 12.40 and 4.40!!! Might have to pick up my complicated knitting in a minute!! :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> ...and I'm guessing it's maybe not quite so urgent now the weather is a little milder? xxxx


No but we are still putting the heat on occasionally, the warm weather seems to be missing us. xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning Jinx, how are things in your neck of the woods. xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> No but we are still putting the heat on occasionally, the warm weather seems to be missing us. xxxx


Not so warm here today and we've had some rain. x


----------



## jinx

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning Jinx, how are things in your neck of the woods. xxx


The good news from my little corner of the world is it is not snowing. The sun is shining and yesterday it was about 35 degrees Celsius. Very few days of a happy medium temperature around here this year.


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> The good news from my little corner of the world is it is not snowing. The sun is shining and yesterday it was about 35 degrees Celsius. Very few days of a happy medium temperature around here this year.


Sounds great. Bentley is curled up on the sofa cos June told me it was raining at her house. Xx


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Oh no, I can just imagine that mess, glad the sunny day helped you get away with it!! You'll be finding blobs of that stuff for weeks!!! xxxx


Ditto from me, Rebecca! I imagine that was a right mess! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Thanks June, hope she is enjoying her holiday, it sounded as if she needed it. xx


Me, too. She definitely deserves to have a great and relaxing holiday. xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi

Happy new washing machine June xxxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Sounds like you had an interesting start to your day. Hoping your machine arrives and it works better than anything you have ever owned.


Thanks jinx, the machine arrived while I was on the phone to our Purple! There was also a thunderstorm going on and I finished up with a great deal of water on my kitchen floor from the installers' boots and that which dribbled out of the old washing machine! I don't think the machine is too complicated but the instruction manual is!! Apparently, I can partly operate it from my Android phone - but I don't think I will!! xxx


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Thanks jinx, the machine arrived while I was on the phone to our Purple! There was also a thunderstorm going on and I finished up with a great deal of water on my kitchen floor from the installers' boots and that which dribbled out of the old washing machine! I don't think the machine is too complicated but the instruction manual is!! Apparently, I can partly operate it from my Android phone - but I don't think I will!! xxx


That's great! :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Inattentiveness? xx


Not something I've ever really suffered from. Just stress.


----------



## SaxonLady

Xiang said:


> If you make it to Australia, for a visit, you probably wouldn't like to stay in my house. I allow spiders, and lizards, in my house (at odd places), to help keep the insect pest in control; with a minimum use of pest sprays! Although DH prefers to use the sprays, and I don't tell him about any of the spiders that may be in-residence! ????????????


the sprays harm the spiders. Ban them.


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> Morning Jacky. Grey and windy here xx


it's the same here, but we should have lightning.


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Thanks jinx, the machine arrived while I was on the phone to our Purple! There was also a thunderstorm going on and I finished up with a great deal of water on my kitchen floor from the installers' boots and that which dribbled out of the old washing machine! I don't think the machine is too complicated but the instruction manual is!! Apparently, I can partly operate it from my Android phone - but I don't think I will!! xxx


You'll give DH a heart attack if you load it and then start it when you are out. :sm15: Have fun pressing buttons. xxxx


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Maybe poppers would be the easiest way out of that, you could sew the buttons on the outside? Don't worry, we're all going a bit barmy!! xxxx


I 'unsewed', frogged and did it again.


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> the sprays harm the spiders. Ban them.


Quite agree, ban spiders. xx :sm14:


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Maybe poppers would be the easiest way out of that, you could sew the buttons on the outside? Don't worry, we're all going a bit barmy!! xxxx


I 'unsewed', frogged and did it again with buttonholes.


----------



## Barn-dweller

Bad news, tomorrows viewing has been cancelled, glad I didn't spend time chasing dust bunnies. xx :sm25:


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Thanks jinx, the machine arrived while I was on the phone to our Purple! There was also a thunderstorm going on and I finished up with a great deal of water on my kitchen floor from the installers' boots and that which dribbled out of the old washing machine! I don't think the machine is too complicated but the instruction manual is!! Apparently, I can partly operate it from my Android phone - but I don't think I will!! xxx


Gosh that sounds dangerous! Lord knows what would happen if I had to run machinery from an android phone.


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> You'll give DH a heart attack if you load it and then start it when you are out. :sm15: Have fun pressing buttons. xxxx


On second thoughts, I would enjoy that. Except mine probably wouldn't even hear it.


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Quite agree, ban spiders. xx :sm14:


Not likely, they like the creepies and flyers that I cannot stand.


----------



## SaxonLady

SaxonLady said:


> I 'unsewed', frogged and did it again with buttonholes.


double post because I thought I had lost the first one.


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Bad news, tomorrows viewing has been cancelled, glad I didn't spend time chasing dust bunnies. xx :sm25:


That would have been even more annoying.


----------



## linkan

Barn-dweller said:


> Quite agree, ban spiders. xx :sm14:


I'm on your side. If they stay outside and don't come close to the house outside, then they get to live. 
They break those two laws and it's the death penalty !


----------



## Islander

Xiang said:


> If you make it to Australia, for a visit, you probably wouldn't like to stay in my house. I allow spiders, and lizards, in my house (at odd places), to help keep the insect pest in control; with a minimum use of pest sprays! Although DH prefers to use the sprays, and I don't tell him about any of the spiders that may be in-residence! ????????????


I have no problems with spiders Judi and would probably find yours very interesting. I was just worried about Mav getting stuck in the cobwebs lol! xoxoxox


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> Bad news, tomorrows viewing has been cancelled, glad I didn't spend time chasing dust bunnies. xx :sm25:


I hope they had a good reason. :sm14:


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> You'll give DH a heart attack if you load it and then start it when you are out. :sm15: Have fun pressing buttons. xxxx


I don't know about all this technology...


----------



## Islander

PurpleFi said:


> Sounds great. Bentley is curled up on the sofa cos June told me it was raining at her house. Xx


There's my boy! Such a handsome cat he is, and smart too! xoxox


----------



## Islander

PurpleFi said:


> Happy new washing machine June xxxxx


Full size or portable? Ditto from me! xxx


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> Just had a message from Chris to say she cannot get on KP where she is but sends her love to you all!!


Hugs back at you Chris. xoxox


----------



## Islander

PurpleFi said:


> Thank you but the credit must go to my DH he does all the gardening and he even feeds the cat.


I would love to be your gardener AND Bentley's nanny! xoxox


----------



## Islander

Xiang said:


> Haven't got back to a good sleeping regime yet, so am still awake at odd hours, I think I will just keep going like this , until my body, or brain, decides to begin to play fair again; if that is ever likely to happen! I just usually sleep when my bran refuses to work properly, I will usually end up sleeping about 2 hours, and awake for about the same amount of time. ????????


It's hard to get back into a routine, I've been trying to go to bed early forever and it's not working either!xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Islander said:


> I would love to be your gardener AND Bentley's nanny! xoxox


Any time you like xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

linkan said:


> I'm on your side. If they stay outside and don't come close to the house outside, then they get to live.
> They break those two laws and it's the death penalty !


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## lifeline

jeannietta said:


> Interesting pictures. Looks like fun!!!!


Hi jeannietta, I really like your avatar


----------



## lifeline

Here are pictures of the project I was working on while away with the girls in Meriden. I can show it now as baby who it was for has safely arrived and has received it. Mum and dad like it very much.


----------



## Barn-dweller

lifeline said:


> Here are pictures of the project I was working on while away with the girls in Meriden. I can show it now as baby who it was for has safely arrived and has received it. Mum and dad like it very much.


That's lovely. xx :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## lifeline

Barn-dweller said:


> That's lovely. xx :sm24: :sm24:


Thank you


----------



## PurpleFi

lifeline said:


> Here are pictures of the project I was working on while away with the girls in Meriden. I can show it now as baby who it was for has safely arrived and has received it. Mum and dad like it very much.


It looks lovely xx


----------



## Miss Pam

lifeline said:


> Here are pictures of the project I was working on while away with the girls in Meriden. I can show it now as baby who it was for has safely arrived and has received it. Mum and dad like it very much.


It's beautiful, Rebecca! xxxooo


----------



## linkan

lifeline said:


> Here are pictures of the project I was working on while away with the girls in Meriden. I can show it now as baby who it was for has safely arrived and has received it. Mum and dad like it very much.


I like it very much too ???? great job!


----------



## linkan

PurpleFi said:


> Sounds great. Bentley is curled up on the sofa cos June told me it was raining at her house. Xx


He's so handsome... And he knows it lol.

He reminds me of dd1's new fur baby .
Daenerys.


----------



## linkan

London Girl said:


> Thanks jinx, the machine arrived while I was on the phone to our Purple! There was also a thunderstorm going on and I finished up with a great deal of water on my kitchen floor from the installers' boots and that which dribbled out of the old washing machine! I don't think the machine is too complicated but the instruction manual is!! Apparently, I can partly operate it from my Android phone - but I don't think I will!! xxx


I've seen the commercial for those. I don't understand how it would be useful to start it with your phone... You still have to load the washer and usually i start it right then and there. 
Okay.....
I feel old now.
I feel the irresistible urge to say "oh you kids and your new fangled gadgets"

I went there lol ????????
I hope you love it though ???? congrats on scoring a new one.
Xoxo


----------



## PurpleFi

linkan said:


> He's so handsome... And he knows it lol.
> 
> He reminds me of dd1's new fur baby .
> Daenerys.


Gorgeous xx


----------



## jinx

linkan said:


> I've seen the commercial for those. I don't understand how it would be useful to start it with your phone... You still have to load the washer and usually i start it right then and there.
> Okay.....
> I feel old now.
> I feel the irresistible urge to say "oh you kids and your new fangled gadgets"
> 
> I went there lol ????????
> I hope you love it though ???? congrats on scoring a new one.
> Xoxo


Our laundry room is right off the master bedroom. I put the clothes in the washer but do not start it if Mr. Wonderful is still abed. Would be handy to start it remotely when I know he is awake. Our friend does not have enough hot water to shower and get ready in the a.m. and wash a load of clothes. She starts her washer remotely when she gets to work. All sorts of reasons but I bet most people agree with you. sm01:


----------



## jinx

That is a lovely blanket.



lifeline said:


> Here are pictures of the project I was working on while away with the girls in Meriden. I can show it now as baby who it was for has safely arrived and has received it. Mum and dad like it very much.


----------



## jinx

Well, at least they let you know. Saved all that bunny dusting.


Barn-dweller said:


> Bad news, tomorrows viewing has been cancelled, glad I didn't spend time chasing dust bunnies. xx :sm25:


:sm03: :sm03:


----------



## lifeline

PurpleFi said:


> It looks lovely xx


Thank you


----------



## lifeline

Miss Pam said:


> It's beautiful, Rebecca! xxxooo


Thank you


----------



## lifeline

linkan said:


> I like it very much too ???? great job!


Thank you


----------



## lifeline

linkan said:


> He's so handsome... And he knows it lol.
> 
> He reminds me of dd1's new fur baby .
> Daenerys.


Sweet little kitty


----------



## lifeline

linkan said:


> I've seen the commercial for those. I don't understand how it would be useful to start it with your phone... You still have to load the washer and usually i start it right then and there.
> Okay.....
> I feel old now.
> I feel the irresistible urge to say "oh you kids and your new fangled gadgets"
> 
> I went there lol ????????
> I hope you love it though ???? congrats on scoring a new one.
> Xoxo


I might want to start mine while at work rather than first thing in the morning so everything isn't wet and getting smelly all day, but I do have a timer on mine so I can set it to start later


----------



## lifeline

jinx said:


> Our laundry room is right off the master bedroom. I put the clothes in the washer but do not start it if Mr. Wonderful is still abed. Would be handy to start it remotely when I know he is awake. Our friend does not have enough hot water to shower and get ready in the a.m. and wash a load of clothes. She starts her washer remotely when she gets to work. All sorts of reasons but I bet most people agree with you. sm01:


With you there on both counts


----------



## lifeline

jinx said:


> That is a lovely blanket.


Thank you. I have to say I was a little sceptical about blocking a blanket, but it has made a huge difference to it's appearance. The new mum is a knitter too so understands about wool and blocking so has said she will pass it back for laundering and re-blocking


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a very dull cool Wales, but at least we have escaped the terrible rain they have had in the SE. With viewer cancelled I'm at a loose end today but might do some laundry just to look busy. Then some knitting, I'm getting bored with my scarf, it was great to do while June was here quite easy and straightforward, but we still managed to spend some time in the frog pond, too much talking I suspect. Back later, have a good one. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a very dull cool Wales, but at least we have escaped the terrible rain they have had in the SE. With viewer cancelled I'm at a loose end today but might do some laundry just to look busy. Then some knitting, I'm getting bored with my scarf, it was great to do while June was here quite easy and straightforward, but we still managed to spend some time in the frog pond, too much talking I suspect. Back later, have a good one. xx


Morning Jacky, sorry your viewer cancelled. We too escaped the worst of the rain. We are far enough west to avoid it, but there have been terrible floods i some part of the country. Hope you get more viewers soon. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a damp and grey Surrey. I was very lazy yesterday, so I must get myself organized and do something today. There is no singing tonight but we will still go and get fish and chips after we've done some supermarket shopping.

Happy Wednesday everyone.. xx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Full size or portable? Ditto from me! xxx


Full size but we haven't quite got our heads round the instructions yet, maybe we should have got something simpler!! :sm15: :sm22: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

lifeline said:


> Here are pictures of the project I was working on while away with the girls in Meriden. I can show it now as baby who it was for has safely arrived and has received it. Mum and dad like it very much.


I have seen it 'in person' and I can vouch that it is very beautiful and knitted perfectly! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> He's so handsome... And he knows it lol.
> 
> He reminds me of dd1's new fur baby .
> Daenerys.


Wow, he looks like a puss knitted from zebra and tiger fur!!! He's gorgeous!


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> I've seen the commercial for those. I don't understand how it would be useful to start it with your phone... You still have to load the washer and usually i start it right then and there.
> Okay.....
> I feel old now.
> I feel the irresistible urge to say "oh you kids and your new fangled gadgets"
> 
> I went there lol ????????
> I hope you love it though ???? congrats on scoring a new one.
> Xoxo


Apparently, it's so you can start your washing remotely to be washed by the time you get home!! We did one wash yesterday and I was surprised that the last rinse appeared to have been done in hot water, not cold. Has anyone else come across that - or have they plumbed it in wrongly?!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a very dull cool Wales, but at least we have escaped the terrible rain they have had in the SE. With viewer cancelled I'm at a loose end today but might do some laundry just to look busy. Then some knitting, I'm getting bored with my scarf, it was great to do while June was here quite easy and straightforward, but we still managed to spend some time in the frog pond, too much talking I suspect. Back later, have a good one. xx


No such thing as too much talking to you!! Having said that, I too made a few mistakes in my so-simple-a-child-could-do-it shawl!! Have fun with the laundry and hope our horrible rain stays away from you! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Nitzi, put the bins out!! xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> No such thing as too much talking to you!! Having said that, I too made a few mistakes in my so-simple-a-child-could-do-it shawl!! Have fun with the laundry and hope our horrible rain stays away from you! xxxx


Funny thing is I haven't frogged once since, definitely talking. Talking of rain, have you checked where you are going today, they had a lot of flooding there yesterday, hopefully not where you plan to be? xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Good morning from a grey but cooler London. Fortunately, the rain stopped eventually yesterday but not before it had battered my Heuchera flowers to the ground! :sm22: 

Shortly, we will be off down to the Kent countryside to meet up with DD and family to celebrate Olivia's 11th birthday, which is actually on Friday. We are going to a nice country pub for lunch. Catch you later, lots of love xxxxxxxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Funny thing is I haven't frogged once since, definitely talking. Talking of rain, have you checked where you are going today, they had a lot of flooding there yesterday, hopefully not where you plan to be? xxxx


Thanks, I'll have a look! xxxx


----------



## jinx

Morning. Ah, the frog pond. I know it well. Sometimes I make mistakes on a brainless projects just because I think I do not have to concentrate. The only thing I can knit while chatting is a straight knit stitch.


Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a very dull cool Wales, but at least we have escaped the terrible rain they have had in the SE. With viewer cancelled I'm at a loose end today but might do some laundry just to look busy. Then some knitting, I'm getting bored with my scarf, it was great to do while June was here quite easy and straightforward, but we still managed to spend some time in the frog pond, too much talking I suspect. Back later, have a good one. xx


----------



## jinx

Morning. What would Wednesday be without fish and chips? Enjoy your day.


PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a damp and grey Surrey. I was very lazy yesterday, so I must get myself organized and do something today. There is no singing tonight but we will still go and get fish and chips after we've done some supermarket shopping.
> 
> Happy Wednesday everyone.. xx


----------



## jinx

Enjoy your celebration. Try to stay dry.


London Girl said:


> Good morning from a grey but cooler London. Fortunately, the rain stopped eventually yesterday but not before it had battered my Heuchera flowers to the ground! :sm22:
> 
> Shortly, we will be off down to the Kent countryside to meet up with DD and family to celebrate Olivia's 11th birthday, which is actually on Friday. We are going to a nice country pub for lunch. Catch you later, lots of love xxxxxxxxx


----------



## jinx

Around here manufacturers are not allowed to have a hot water rinse. I believe it was made a law when there was an energy crisis. I am hoping my washer lasts many more years. The newer ones are required to use less water. Silly me I like to see the clothes submerged in water to ensure they get clean. My newer dishwasher used several gallons less water than the old one. Dishes are clean, but it runs much longer than the old one. Hm. Uses less water but runs longer how is that saving energy?


London Girl said:


> Apparently, it's so you can start your washing remotely to be washed by the time you get home!! We did one wash yesterday and I was surprised that the last rinse appeared to have been done in hot water, not cold. Has anyone else come across that - or have they plumbed it in wrongly?!! xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Morning Jacky, sorry your viewer cancelled. We too escaped the worst of the rain. We are far enough west to avoid it, but there have been terrible floods i some part of the country. Hope you get more viewers soon. xx


Me, too, Jacky. Glad you have both escaped the worst of the rain and no flooding where you are. xxxooo


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> Morning Jacky, sorry your viewer cancelled. We too escaped the worst of the rain. We are far enough west to avoid it, but there have been terrible floods i some part of the country. Hope you get more viewers soon. xx


It was sparodic here. A couple of miles east and west it was dreadful, while we had a little bit.


----------



## linkan

Just popping in. I am at a loss, i don't have enough fabric to finish or work on sweet peas owl blanket. I knit 5 rows on my cowl last night,then realized i started on the wrong row. I pout it away and decided to frog it later or maybe start over later idk.
Went through some bags and found my missing needles and yarn from the sister weekend Lisa and i had last year.
YAY. I'm looking for a cute dishcloth pattern that i might turn into a bag for dd2
Decisions decisions lol.


----------



## SaxonLady

Busy, busy, busy. I have the boys here and tomorrow I have the girls. The weather doesn't look good for tomorrow so I don't know what I'll do with them.


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Around here manufacturers are not allowed to have a hot water rinse. I believe it was made a law when there was an energy crisis. I am hoping my washer lasts many more years. The newer ones are required to use less water. Silly me I like to see the clothes submerged in water to ensure they get clean. My newer dishwasher used several gallons less water than the old one. Dishes are clean, but it runs much longer than the old one. Hm. Uses less water but runs longer how is that saving energy?


Exactly! Asked my son-outlaw and he tells me that the hot water rinse is a feature when using fabric softener, the warm water fluffs everything up a bit more. DH did say that the washing felt like it had been 'fluffed'!!!


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> Just popping in. I am at a loss, i don't have enough fabric to finish or work on sweet peas owl blanket. I knit 5 rows on my cowl last night,then realized i started on the wrong row. I pout it away and decided to frog it later or maybe start over later idk.
> Went through some bags and found my missing needles and yarn from the sister weekend Lisa and i had last year.
> YAY. I'm looking for a cute dishcloth pattern that i might turn into a bag for dd2
> Decisions decisions lol.


All part of the fun of crafting honey and so satisfying when it all falls into place!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> Busy, busy, busy. I have the boys here and tomorrow I have the girls. The weather doesn't look good for tomorrow so I don't know what I'll do with them.


The new Star Wars film is on at the cinema!! xxxx


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> The new Star Wars film is on at the cinema!! xxxx


So it is, and Sherlock Gnomes next door!


----------



## London Girl

Just back from a lovely afternoon and a lovely meal for Liv's birthday. She loved her presents, especially the fluffy toy lamb I brought back from Wales, his name is Baaa-rny!! Jake also took a liking to him, even though he is much too old for cuddly toys, this little lamb is almost irresistible!! She got some beautiful roller skates from her Nan, who was also there and Liv put them straight on and tried to make a nuisance of herself in the restaurant but nobody seemed to mind!! Her mum also let her have her ears pierced yesterday and she was wearing a sweet little pair of sparkly studs. The journey home was a bit of a nightmare, all down to an accident on the M25, the effect of this always spreads far and wide!

Have a lovely evening/afternoon or whatever you have!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> So it is, and Sherlock Gnomes next door!


Sorted?! xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

SaxonLady said:


> So it is, and Sherlock Gnomes next door!


LM saw it last week and said it was great x


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Just back from a lovely afternoon and a lovely meal for Liv's birthday. She loved her presents, especially the fluffy toy lamb I brought back from Wales, his name is Baaa-rny!! Jake also took a liking to him, even though he is much too old for cuddly toys, this little lamb is almost irresistible!! She got some beautiful roller skates from her Nan, who was also there and Liv put them straight on and tried to make a nuisance of herself in the restaurant but nobody seemed to mind!! Her mum also let her have her ears pierced yesterday and she was wearing a sweet little pair of sparkly studs. The journey home was a bit of a nightmare, all down to an accident on the M25, the effect of this always spreads far and wide!
> 
> Have a lovely evening/afternoon or whatever you have!! xxxx


Sounds like a wonderful birthday lunch. Happy birthday Liv xx


----------



## lifeline

London Girl said:


> Just back from a lovely afternoon and a lovely meal for Liv's birthday. She loved her presents, especially the fluffy toy lamb I brought back from Wales, his name is Baaa-rny!! Jake also took a liking to him, even though he is much too old for cuddly toys, this little lamb is almost irresistible!! She got some beautiful roller skates from her Nan, who was also there and Liv put them straight on and tried to make a nuisance of herself in the restaurant but nobody seemed to mind!! Her mum also let her have her ears pierced yesterday and she was wearing a sweet little pair of sparkly studs. The journey home was a bit of a nightmare, all down to an accident on the M25, the effect of this always spreads far and wide!
> 
> Have a lovely evening/afternoon or whatever you have!! xxxx


All good fun


----------



## lifeline

London Girl said:


> I have seen it 'in person' and I can vouch that it is very beautiful and knitted perfectly! xxxx


Thank you for your wonderful compliment :sm12:


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Just back from a lovely afternoon and a lovely meal for Liv's birthday. She loved her presents, especially the fluffy toy lamb I brought back from Wales, his name is Baaa-rny!! Jake also took a liking to him, even though he is much too old for cuddly toys, this little lamb is almost irresistible!! She got some beautiful roller skates from her Nan, who was also there and Liv put them straight on and tried to make a nuisance of herself in the restaurant but nobody seemed to mind!! Her mum also let her have her ears pierced yesterday and she was wearing a sweet little pair of sparkly studs. The journey home was a bit of a nightmare, all down to an accident on the M25, the effect of this always spreads far and wide!
> 
> Have a lovely evening/afternoon or whatever you have!! xxxx


So pleased she loved Baa-rny, tell me if you want any more, you could start a flock :sm15: Shame about the ride home but that's the M25 for you. Glad they weren't washed out. xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> So pleased she loved Baa-rny, tell me if you want any more, you could start a flock :sm15: Shame about the ride home but that's the M25 for you. Glad they weren't washed out. xxxx


No, fortunately, saw no sign of flooding, although it was in the paper this morning. Lucky for us!! xxxx


----------



## RookieRetiree

London Girl said:


> Just back from a lovely afternoon and a lovely meal for Liv's birthday. She loved her presents, especially the fluffy toy lamb I brought back from Wales, his name is Baaa-rny!! Jake also took a liking to him, even though he is much too old for cuddly toys, this little lamb is almost irresistible!! She got some beautiful roller skates from her Nan, who was also there and Liv put them straight on and tried to make a nuisance of herself in the restaurant but nobody seemed to mind!! Her mum also let her have her ears pierced yesterday and she was wearing a sweet little pair of sparkly studs. The journey home was a bit of a nightmare, all down to an accident on the M25, the effect of this always spreads far and wide!
> 
> Have a lovely evening/afternoon or whatever you have!! xxxx


Sweet.


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Just back from a lovely afternoon and a lovely meal for Liv's birthday. She loved her presents, especially the fluffy toy lamb I brought back from Wales, his name is Baaa-rny!! Jake also took a liking to him, even though he is much too old for cuddly toys, this little lamb is almost irresistible!! She got some beautiful roller skates from her Nan, who was also there and Liv put them straight on and tried to make a nuisance of herself in the restaurant but nobody seemed to mind!! Her mum also let her have her ears pierced yesterday and she was wearing a sweet little pair of sparkly studs. The journey home was a bit of a nightmare, all down to an accident on the M25, the effect of this always spreads far and wide!
> 
> Have a lovely evening/afternoon or whatever you have!! xxxx


Sounds like a lot of fun other than the travel on the M25. xxxooo


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> I was up late. My days and nights are a little flipped around.


I feel for you! At times it feels like my sleep is gradually returning to what it should be, but then ..... the sleepless nights return with a vengence.
It is now 1300hrs, and I am fighting to stay awake, in the hope that I will sleep tonight, instead of being awake all night!

Oh well, one can only hope!! I hope you get some relief soon! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

lifeline said:


> DH finally got around to putting me a line up in our yard (I leave that kind of thing to him). So yesterday I decided to do two loads of washing instead of the usual one, inside I only have room for one lot. So got the first load out, the second lot in the machine and then DD had the Crème Brûlée Incident of the year! Creamy mixture all over the place in the oven,in the oven door, all over the floor and under the oven. So I ended up with another load to put in the machine!!! My new hanging space was tested to the limit. Fortunately the weather was perfect for outside drying


I am assuming that the new outdoor line withstood the testing, and held up the washing!


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> Sounds great. Bentley is curled up on the sofa cos June told me it was raining at her house. Xx


He knew that the rain wouldnt take long to get from Junes house to your house, so he just got prepaired! ????????


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Thanks jinx, the machine arrived while I was on the phone to our Purple! There was also a thunderstorm going on and I finished up with a great deal of water on my kitchen floor from the installers' boots and that which dribbled out of the old washing machine! I don't think the machine is too complicated but the instruction manual is!! Apparently, I can partly operate it from my Android phone - but I don't think I will!! xxx


That would be good, you could get it to start when you are on your way home from somewhere!.????????????


----------



## Xiang

SaxonLady said:


> the sprays harm the spiders. Ban them.


Exactly, and I agree! If the sprays could be made to differentiate between the beneficial, and the other insects, then I might agree with them, but they also cause harm in other areas of our environment!


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Quite agree, ban spiders. xx :sm14:


????????????????????


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Bad news, tomorrows viewing has been cancelled, glad I didn't spend time chasing dust bunnies. xx :sm25:


That's a bit bad :sm13: :sm15:


----------



## Xiang

SaxonLady said:


> Not likely, they like the creepies and flyers that I cannot stand.


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> I have no problems with spiders Judi and would probably find yours very interesting. I was just worried about Mav getting stuck in the cobwebs lol! xoxoxox


My spiders are very well behaved, I think they have learned not to be visible, whie dh is up & around! ????????


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> It's hard to get back into a routine, I've been trying to go to bed early forever and it's not working either!xxx


Is this the ex-nurse syndrome, or did mainly work office hours?
:sm06: :sm23:


----------



## Xiang

lifeline said:


> Here are pictures of the project I was working on while away with the girls in Meriden. I can show it now as baby who it was for has safely arrived and has received it. Mum and dad like it very much.


That is gorgeous, glad it was well received. xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> He's so handsome... And he knows it lol.
> 
> He reminds me of dd1's new fur baby .
> Daenerys.


Little cutie????????????


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> I've seen the commercial for those. I don't understand how it would be useful to start it with your phone... You still have to load the washer and usually i start it right then and there.
> Okay.....
> I feel old now.
> I feel the irresistible urge to say "oh you kids and your new fangled gadgets"
> 
> I went there lol ????????
> I hope you love it though ???? congrats on scoring a new one.
> Xoxo


I just wrote a bit of a long post on here (my phone), and was about to add an emoji, and it all disappeared, so now this is my post. I wish the EOFY sales would begin, so I can get a new tablet for a cheaper price! :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> Morning Jacky, sorry your viewer cancelled. We too escaped the worst of the rain. We are far enough west to avoid it, but there have been terrible floods i some part of the country. Hope you get more viewers soon. xx


W.A. has had some dreadful events also, flooding way down South, where one of my sisters, & her daughter, live; and really severe fires in a different part of the state. Fortunately, I don't think there were any lives lost, but the flood waters were at the doors of my nieces house, not much got inside though!


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> A few shots of the back garden


Wonderful photos xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Scone - Jam - Clotted Cream - Heaven!!!!! :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: xxx


We used to have clotted cream all the time when I was a kid, til dad finished with cows, and changed them for goats. Goats milk doesn't have enough cream content (I think), to make clotted cream; but dont quote me on that! :sm06: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> Tender moment this morning, boiling eggs for breakfast. Then put a pot of syrup on for the hummingbirds. Enjoyed breakfast immensely. Poured egg water down drain and then filled the feeders.... yes you guessed it, I threw out the syrup instead. Then Mr. J sweetly says, "and you thought I was losing it!" Couldn't argue with him.


Oh dear ....... my comment would have been ...... (and I do know the difficulty with this) ........ "So you are doing breakfast tomorrow?"????????????


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> They heat the cream so that some of the buttery fat in it rises to the surface and then sets to a thin crust with beautiful thick cream underneath. It's very rich, obviously so you can't eat a lot of it but it's delicious!!!


And who says you can't eat a lot of clotted cream? It was a staple at my house, while dad had cows! I will have to check out the availability of clotted cream in our shops, cos we can no longer go to a farm, to buy milk or cream; the farmers aren't allowed to sell it from their farms anymore.

Are those in UK still able to buy milk, or cream, from the farmers?

I think it is a real shame, that those sales have been stopped here! They do say it is better, and has less chance of people getting seriously ill from bacteria etc, in the milk! ????????


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> I spent 9 years in Cornwall, where they make _real_ clotted cream!! That Devon stuff is just inferior (I'm a very loyal ex-Cornishwoman!!)xxxx


I don't know about the Cornish, or the Devon, clotted cream .... much too far away for me to know; but my mum used to make THE BEST clotted cream, that I have ever had! ????????

DH's ancesters are Cornish, and his height says it all! ????????????????


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning from a very dull Wales, I've forgotten what the sun looks like. Might go shopping today as things are looking very sparse in the larder as we didn't get to the shops last week. Then wait for more bookings. The weekend is coming up maybe, just maybe we might get one. See y'all later. xx


----------



## grandma susan

Ive just writteen a looooong message when the workmen cut me off the internet in my prime. SO>>>>>> here we go. in short. I may have twisted or cracked a rib. The doors and windows are wide open our temp is 13C. They hioefullky will finish my fireplace today. Didnt win at bingo...Ive just found a BIG crack in the wall of the spare bedroom. The men are drilling and the noise is terrific. Will catch up now. Todays not going to be that good.


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> I took sweet pea on the wrong day. We had a great time but it was blistering hot that day.


I hope you put that Aussie sunscreen all over that little girl!

Do your schools & kindies have a "sun policy" for the schools & kindergartens?

The kids here aren't allowed outside their classrooms, unless they have a hat, and I think the schools have sunscreen to put on the children, when are allowed out in the play areas, but if the temperature is above a certain number; then they stay inside and do different activities. That happens quite a lot here! ????????


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> I've got another great pic of sweet pea.
> Dd2's biological mother finally got her dream and opened her own restaurant.


A great photo of her. xoxoxo


----------



## Barn-dweller

grandma susan said:


> Ive just writteen a looooong message when the workmen cut me off the internet in my prime. SO>>>>>> here we go. in short. I may have twisted or cracked a rib. The doors and windows are wide open our temp is 13C. They hioefullky will finish my fireplace today. Didnt win at bingo...Ive just found a BIG crack in the wall of the spare bedroom. The men are drilling and the noise is terrific. Will catch up now. Todays not going to be that good.


Right we it sounds as though it is going to be one of those weeks, sorry about you rib hope it heals quickly. Don't think hugs are the order of the day. Just retreat to your room and take it easy. xx


----------



## Xiang

Miss Pam said:


> Finally - here's a photo of the yarns I bought during the two days we were on the LYS tour. We managed to make it to 18 shops (of the 26 that participated). Great fun! Could have bought loads more, but I restrained myself! :sm02: xxxooo


Beautiful yarn, and I love that bag! I just love bags & boxes!! ????????????????


----------



## Xiang

Miss Pam said:


> And, here are a couple of the shawls I finished a couple of weeks or so ago. Both were from MKALs on Ravelry. And, both were fun to do. xxxooo


They are beautiful! Am not sure if I have seen these shawls previously, no matter though, they deserve a double comment, if that is what I have done! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> For those who haven't seen him, this is laid back, Rico Sarah's dog. He's so laid back he would walk through town with glasses on. Think the next dog I get will be an Aussie or Aussie X.


Good choice, even our dogs are laid back!! xoxoxo


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> Ive just writteen a looooong message when the workmen cut me off the internet in my prime. SO>>>>>> here we go. in short. I may have twisted or cracked a rib. The doors and windows are wide open our temp is 13C. They hioefullky will finish my fireplace today. Didnt win at bingo...Ive just found a BIG crack in the wall of the spare bedroom. The men are drilling and the noise is terrific. Will catch up now. Todays not going to be that good.


OOuch, how did you manage to do that? Gentle healing hugs. xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a grey and atm dry Surrey. My friends are coming round today to help get the Hungry Caterpillar sewn together. I finished the butterfly last night. When we got back from the supermarket yesterday there was a bag of knitted dragonflies in my porch - now to find out which one of the WI ladies knitted them.

Jacky, hope you get some viewers this week end.


----------



## grandma susan

lifeline said:


> Here are pictures of the project I was working on while away with the girls in Meriden. I can show it now as baby who it was for has safely arrived and has received it. Mum and dad like it very much.


Its lovely Rebecca.


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey and atm dry Surrey. My friends are coming round today to help get the Hungry Caterpillar sewn together. I finished the butterfly last night. When we got back from the supermarket yesterday there was a bag of knitted dragonflies in my porch - now to find out which one of the WI ladies knitted them.
> 
> Jacky, hope you get some viewers this week end.


So do I and some sun, it is so dull, dull, dull here. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> So do I and some sun, it is so dull, dull, dull here. xx


I'd send you some sun but it's dull here and looks like rain. Hope it is better tomorrow when I meet up with the girls in London.


----------



## grandma susan

PurpleFi said:


> OOuch, how did you manage to do that? Gentle healing hugs. xxx


Just got out of a chair. It often used to happen but hasnt for a long time. I thik its just twisted. I also thik the sun is trying to get out too.


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> Just got out of a chair. It often used to happen but hasnt for a long time. I thik its just twisted. I also thik the sun is trying to get out too.


Take it easy x


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> I feel for you! At times it feels like my sleep is gradually returning to what it should be, but then ..... the sleepless nights return with a vengence.
> It is now 1300hrs, and I am fighting to stay awake, in the hope that I will sleep tonight, instead of being awake all night!
> 
> Oh well, one can only hope!! I hope you get some relief soon! xoxoxo


What are we like? I have been wide awake at 4 a.m. for the last three nights, which means that by evening, I am yawning and nodding in my chair!! It's not just the warm nights either cos it happens in the winter too!


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> W.A. has had some dreadful events also, flooding way down South, where one of my sisters, & her daughter, live; and really severe fires in a different part of the state. Fortunately, I don't think there were any lives lost, but the flood waters were at the doors of my nieces house, not much got inside though!


Thank goodness for that! There has been a lot of flooding locally in places that don't usually suffer but I think it was down to them getting a month's rain in an hour!!


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> We used to have clotted cream all the time when I was a kid, til dad finished with cows, and changed them for goats. Goats milk doesn't have enough cream content (I think), to make clotted cream; but dont quote me on that! :sm06: :sm23: :sm23:


I suppose that is why goat's milk and cheese is considered healthier than cow's milk?


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> And who says you can't eat a lot of clotted cream? It was a staple at my house, while dad had cows! I will have to check out the availability of clotted cream in our shops, cos we can no longer go to a farm, to buy milk or cream; the farmers aren't allowed to sell it from their farms anymore.
> 
> Are those in UK still able to buy milk, or cream, from the farmers?
> 
> I think it is a real shame, that those sales have been stopped here! They do say it is better, and has less chance of people getting seriously ill from bacteria etc, in the milk! ????????


It's the nanny state again, isn't it, they always know best, don't they? I think the same rules applies here but maybe deep in the countryside, locals can still visit the farm for milk and cream.


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> I don't know about the Cornish, or the Devon, clotted cream .... much too far away for me to know; but my mum used to make THE BEST clotted cream, that I have ever had! ????????
> 
> DH's ancesters are Cornish, and his height says it all! ????????????????


Ah, those little Cornish Piskies!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: I have never tasted home-made clotted cream, I bet it beats the commercial stuff hands down!!


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from a very dull Wales, I've forgotten what the sun looks like. Might go shopping today as things are looking very sparse in the larder as we didn't get to the shops last week. Then wait for more bookings. The weekend is coming up maybe, just maybe we might get one. See y'all later. xx


I hope so love!! Grey here today too and it looks like it may rain in the very near future. Marvellous!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Ive just writteen a looooong message when the workmen cut me off the internet in my prime. SO>>>>>> here we go. in short. I may have twisted or cracked a rib. The doors and windows are wide open our temp is 13C. They hioefullky will finish my fireplace today. Didnt win at bingo...Ive just found a BIG crack in the wall of the spare bedroom. The men are drilling and the noise is terrific. Will catch up now. Todays not going to be that good.


Oh Honey, how did you hurt your rib?? Very gentle hugs coming to you! What are your workmen doing now and could they have created the crack in the wall? xxxx


----------



## lifeline

grandma susan said:


> Ive just writteen a looooong message when the workmen cut me off the internet in my prime. SO>>>>>> here we go. in short. I may have twisted or cracked a rib. The doors and windows are wide open our temp is 13C. They hioefullky will finish my fireplace today. Didnt win at bingo...Ive just found a BIG crack in the wall of the spare bedroom. The men are drilling and the noise is terrific. Will catch up now. Todays not going to be that good.


Hopefully your day improves


----------



## lifeline

Xiang said:


> I hope you put that Aussie sunscreen all over that little girl!
> 
> Do your schools & kindies have a "sun policy" for the schools & kindergartens?
> 
> The kids here aren't allowed outside their classrooms, unless they have a hat, and I think the schools have sunscreen to put on the children, when are allowed out in the play areas, but if the temperature is above a certain number; then they stay inside and do different activities. That happens quite a lot here! ????????


Our children have a hat that is kept at school, there's a box for each class and the children keep hats in there


----------



## lifeline

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey and atm dry Surrey. My friends are coming round today to help get the Hungry Caterpillar sewn together. I finished the butterfly last night. When we got back from the supermarket yesterday there was a bag of knitted dragonflies in my porch - now to find out which one of the WI ladies knitted them.
> 
> Jacky, hope you get some viewers this week end.


It's not every day you find dragonflies in the porch :sm02:


----------



## lifeline

grandma susan said:


> Its lovely Rebecca.


Thank you


----------



## lifeline

grandma susan said:


> Just got out of a chair. It often used to happen but hasnt for a long time. I thik its just twisted. I also thik the sun is trying to get out too.


It's so easy to do these things, take care


----------



## PurpleFi

Bentley looking for happy...


----------



## Miss Pam

grandma susan said:


> Ive just writteen a looooong message when the workmen cut me off the internet in my prime. SO>>>>>> here we go. in short. I may have twisted or cracked a rib. The doors and windows are wide open our temp is 13C. They hioefullky will finish my fireplace today. Didnt win at bingo...Ive just found a BIG crack in the wall of the spare bedroom. The men are drilling and the noise is terrific. Will catch up now. Todays not going to be that good.


I'm so sorry! I hope you're feeling better. Sending you many warm, gentle and healing hugs and lots of love! xxxooo


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Bentley looking for happy...


Hope he found him!! xxxx :sm23:


----------



## Miss Pam

Xiang said:


> They are beautiful! Am not sure if I have seen these shawls previously, no matter though, they deserve a double comment, if that is what I have done! xoxoxo


Thank you, Judi! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Bentley looking for happy...


Did he find him or her? :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## RookieRetiree

PurpleFi said:


> Bentley looking for happy...


Very cute.


----------



## RookieRetiree

London Girl said:


> Hope he found him!! xxxx :sm23:


Or her.


----------



## Miss Pam

Good morning from a not raining (at the moment) Northwest. I'm off for an early breakfast and a visit with a friend and a bit of shopping. Not sure what the afternoon will bring (other than some rain). I wish you all a great day/afternoon/evening. xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> It's the nanny state again, isn't it, they always know best, don't they? I think the same rules applies here but maybe deep in the countryside, locals can still visit the farm for milk and cream.


When I worked on a farm we always had milk straight from the cow and the taste was wonderful. xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> I hope so love!! Grey here today too and it looks like it may rain in the very near future. Marvellous!!! xxxx


Back from shopping and the sun is beginning to shine, not sure for how long. Had feedback from last Saturday's viewers, we are a bit too rural for what they wanted. Ho hum, keep waiting. xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Bentley looking for happy...


Did he end up Grumpy when he didn't find Happy? xx :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## jinx

Morning from my little of the world. I learn so much from chatting with you. I thought all states required milk to be pasteurized before it is sold. However Mr. Google informed me that my state and several others allow you to buy milk straight from the farm. 
"10 states allow on-farm sales of raw milk: Arkansas, Illinois, Kansas, Massachusetts, Minnesota, Nebraska, New York, Oklahoma, Texas, and Wisconsin"
Now my day is complete as I have learned something new. Think I will take a nap at 8 a.m. as I got up at 2 a.m. and am very tired.


----------



## jinx

Or maybe be became sneezy?


Barn-dweller said:


> Did he end up Grumpy when he didn't find Happy? xx :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## jinx

Barn-dweller said:


> Back from shopping and the sun is beginning to shine, not sure for how long. Had feedback from last Saturday's viewers, we are a bit too rural for what they wanted. Ho hum, keep waiting. xxxx


The right buyer is out there. Someone is looking a a rural beautiful barn. Hang in there it will happen.


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Back from shopping and the sun is beginning to shine, not sure for how long. Had feedback from last Saturday's viewers, we are a bit too rural for what they wanted. Ho hum, keep waiting. xxxx


Well, you've still got the Gloucester folk, if they can sell. It's perfect for somebody, as it was for you, and I'm sure someone will come and snatch your hand off soon!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Morning from my little of the world. I learn so much from chatting with you. I thought all states required milk to be pasteurized before it is sold. However Mr. Google informed me that my state and several others allow you to buy milk straight from the farm.
> "10 states allow on-farm sales of raw milk: Arkansas, Illinois, Kansas, Massachusetts, Minnesota, Nebraska, New York, Oklahoma, Texas, and Wisconsin"
> Now my day is complete as I have learned something new. Think I will take a nap at 8 a.m. as I got up at 2 a.m. and am very tired.


Aww, I know how you feel! Thanks for that interesting information, is there nothing that Mr Google doesn't know??!!! :sm23: xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Well, you've still got the Gloucester folk, if they can sell. It's perfect for somebody, as it was for you, and I'm sure someone will come and snatch your hand off soon!! xxxx


Not heard anything from them since. xxxx


----------



## Islander

PurpleFi said:


> Bentley looking for happy...


Bently you made my day! xoxo


----------



## Islander

Miss Pam said:


> I'm so sorry! I hope you're feeling better. Sending you many warm, gentle and healing hugs and lots of love! xxxooo


From me too Susan. xoxox


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> When I worked on a farm we always had milk straight from the cow and the taste was wonderful. xxxx


A a child one of my chores was to go to the neighbours with the glass milk bottles everyday. The neighbours has a large family and the cow was for them but they shared the excess with us... unpasteurized milk then. I used to snitch the cream of the top before Mom caught me... when I got older we used to save it to shake butter. That cream was really thick!


----------



## Islander

jinx said:


> The right buyer is out there. Someone is looking a a rural beautiful barn. Hang in there it will happen.


That's what I think too Jinx! xxx


----------



## binkbrice

Islander said:


> A a child one of my chores was to go to the neighbours with the glass milk bottles everyday. The neighbours has a large family and the cow was for them but they shared the excess with us... unpasteurized milk then. I used to snitch the cream of the top before Mom caught me... when I got older we used to save it to shake butter. That cream was really thick!


I wasn't fond of the milk mom and dad would get from the farm but the cream was sooo good!


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> Ive just writteen a looooong message when the workmen cut me off the internet in my prime. SO>>>>>> here we go. in short. I may have twisted or cracked a rib. The doors and windows are wide open our temp is 13C. They hioefullky will finish my fireplace today. Didnt win at bingo...Ive just found a BIG crack in the wall of the spare bedroom. The men are drilling and the noise is terrific. Will catch up now. Todays not going to be that good.


Is that a fresh crack? Can the work have caused it?


----------



## SaxonLady

lifeline said:


> It's not every day you find dragonflies in the porch :sm02:


It nearly was when we had our narrowboat!


----------



## lifeline

SaxonLady said:


> It nearly was when we had our narrowboat!


Morning Janet. Not sure I would like to find real dragonflies so close. 
Safe journey, see you at 11.


----------



## SaxonLady

lifeline said:


> Morning Janet. Not sure I would like to find real dragonflies so close.
> Safe journey, see you at 11.


Dragonflies are beautiful. We loved them. I don't like the look of the weather, and can't figure out what to wear!


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> What are we like? I have been wide awake at 4 a.m. for the last three nights, which means that by evening, I am yawning and nodding in my chair!! It's not just the warm nights either cos it happens in the winter too!


I know, and it's a real pain in the butt! Even doing all the walking we did in USA, didn't help me stay a sleep through the night; I just kept doing what I do through the night - sleeping for an hour, or 2, then awake for the equivilent time; through out the night!

I hope that your sleep problems are easing a bit, and getting back to your usual routine. xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Thank goodness for that! There has been a lot of flooding locally in places that don't usually suffer but I think it was down to them getting a month's rain in an hour!!


That amount of rain, would definitely make it difficult for the excess water in any given area; even if the surronding countryside regularly has a high rainfall !????????


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> It's the nanny state again, isn't it, they always know best, don't they? I think the same rules applies here but maybe deep in the countryside, locals can still visit the farm for milk and cream.


I really miss my Farm Fresh milk, cream & meat; mum & dad returned to farming, on a very small scale, and mainly so they would have something to keep themselves occupied, after dad retired; and they used to give me eggs, a large dressed meat hen, some beautiful beef cuts (including different steak cuts) and fresh milk from their cows! This was very helpful through an extremely rough time. ????????


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a slightly sunny, slightly dull, slightly damp, sometimes cloudy, well you get the idea, Wales. Have fun you that are meeting up today, will be wishing I was there with you all day. Nothing planned here, just waiting for the phone to ring. I could do ironing but probably won't. Think I will start a chunky shawl today so will be off and find a pattern. See you later, have a great day. xx


----------



## jinx

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a slightly sunny, slightly dull, slightly damp, sometimes cloudy, well you get the idea, Wales. Have fun you that are meeting up today, will be wishing I was there with you all day. Nothing planned here, just waiting for the phone to ring. I could do ironing but probably won't. Think I will start a chunky shawl today so will be off and find a pattern. See you later, have a great day. xx


Morning. Glad to find someone is online. I suppose everyone else is busy traveling. Nothing much is happening here today either. This getting up at 1 or 2 a.m. is ridiculous. I see a nap in my future. I hate to nap.


----------



## grandma susan

Morning girls. I hope all you that are meeting today have a ball of a time. Im not sure whatIm up to. I really should go food shopping. Ive put some laundry out to dry but it looks like rain. Have a great day.


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Morning. Glad to find someone is online. I suppose everyone else is busy traveling. Nothing much is happening here today either. This getting up at 1 or 2 a.m. is ridiculous. I see a nap in my future. I hate to nap.


Morning, it was very quiet on here last night as well, obviously some have more exciting lives than me. xx :sm16: :sm09:


----------



## Miss Pam

SaxonLady said:


> Dragonflies are beautiful. We loved them. I don't like the look of the weather, and can't figure out what to wear!


Whatever you decided to wear, I hope you all are having a wonderful time together! Much love and many hugs to all of you! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Morning, it was very quiet on here last night as well, obviously some have more exciting lives than me. xx :sm16: :sm09:


Not me! xxxooo


----------



## London Girl

Fun in the ladies' in John Lewis!!


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Fun in the ladies' in John Lewis!!


Lovely ladies! :sm24: :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Fun in the ladies' in John Lewis!!


I don't think I should ask. xxxx :sm15: :sm15:


----------



## binkbrice

London Girl said:


> Fun in the ladies' in John Lewis!!


Lovely group of ladies!


----------



## RookieRetiree

London Girl said:


> Fun in the ladies' in John Lewis!!


Love it! Is it the John Lewis with the great sculpture of the winged figure?


----------



## binkbrice

Well I was in the frog pond last night I was not happy with the wrap I am making my Aunt so I started over with a different pattern and I had 5” done....oh well I will be much happier with this one!


----------



## PurpleFi

Islander said:


> Bently you made my day! xoxo


Good xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Fun in the ladies' in John Lewis!!


It was a great day , thanks girls xxx


----------



## lifeline

PurpleFi said:


> Good xxxx


You got home ok? Now I suggest feet up and take the rest of the day doing nothing at all


----------



## PurpleFi

After John Lewis we went to Libertys . Lovely things there but oh so pricey.


----------



## lifeline

In and having coffee, we've had a lovely day. Wandered around Liberties and saw these carvings on the wooden stair well. I also saw a lovely pattern called Trinny scarf
https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/trinny-scarf
Hopefully everyone travels home safely

I need my technical advisor I appear to only be able to show one of the pictures, will try later


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> I know, and it's a real pain in the butt! Even doing all the walking we did in USA, didn't help me stay a sleep through the night; I just kept doing what I do through the night - sleeping for an hour, or 2, then awake for the equivilent time; through out the night!
> 
> I hope that your sleep problems are easing a bit, and getting back to your usual routine. xoxoxo


Thanks dear,I'm sure I'll settle down again soon!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> I really miss my Farm Fresh milk, cream & meat; mum & dad returned to farming, on a very small scale, and mainly so they would have something to keep themselves occupied, after dad retired; and they used to give me eggs, a large dressed meat hen, some beautiful beef cuts (including different steak cuts) and fresh milk from their cows! This was very helpful through an extremely rough time. ????????


And probably gave you some strength back to deal with it, nothing but goodness in that food!!


----------



## London Girl

RookieRetiree said:


> Love it! Is it the John Lewis with the great sculpture of the winged figure?


It was the John Lewis in Oxford Street but I don't think I've seen a statue, will look closer next time!! xxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Good xxxx


So sweet, snugglepuss!!


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> It was a great day , thanks girls xxx


Was lovely to see you all, hope you all got home ok!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> After John Lewis we went to Libertys . Lovely things there but oh so pricey.


Nice shot, is that a café down there?!!! xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Nice shot, is that a café down there?!!! xxx


Thi k it's the ground floor display x


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> Fun in the ladies' in John Lewis!!


Looking great! xoxox


----------



## Islander

PurpleFi said:


> Good xxxx


I love your blanket Bentley... and you too. xxx


----------



## Islander

PurpleFi said:


> After John Lewis we went to Libertys . Lovely things there but oh so pricey.


I was in a mall like that in Vancouver near city hall, they are rather quaint. Did your's have any good dining? xxx


----------



## RookieRetiree

PurpleFi said:


> Good xxxx


Really cute.


----------



## PurpleFi

Islander said:


> I love your blanket Bentley... and you too. xxx


Thank you. Love you sweet sister xxx


----------



## RookieRetiree

PurpleFi said:


> After John Lewis we went to Libertys . Lovely things there but oh so pricey.


That was my favorite place in London. I could just imagine all the many generations of people walking through there.


----------



## PurpleFi

Islander said:


> I was in a mall like that in Vancouver near city hall, they are rather quaint. Did your's have any good dining? xxx


We had a light lunch inJohn Lewis with wine of coursexxx


----------



## Islander

Good morning from cold Youbou. 12degC pretty cool for pre summer and my green beans are starting to shrivel from it. No plans for today except to take Mr J for a lottery ticket. He's been under the weather but feeling better today. Lotto Max is up to $110 million as it has not been won for months... wish us luck! xoxox


----------



## RookieRetiree

London Girl said:


> It was the John Lewis in Oxford Street but I don't think I've seen a statue, will look closer next time!! xxx


https://now-here-this.timeout.com/2013/09/03/happy-birthday-winged-figure-barbara-hepworths-john-lewis-sculpture-is-50-years-old/


----------



## Islander

PurpleFi said:


> We had a light lunch inJohn Lewis with wine of coursexxx


I would expect no less! :sm02: ♥


----------



## Islander

I received a DROPS video this morning on knitting a raglan back and forth. The message said it came from "someone".... thank you, it's great instruction if any of you might have sent it!


----------



## RookieRetiree

Islander said:


> I received a DROPS video this morning on knitting a raglan back and forth. The message said it came from "someone".... thank you, it's great instruction if any of you might have sent it!


That would be good to see.


----------



## PurpleFi

Islander said:


> Good morning from cold Youbou. 12degC pretty cool for pre summer and my green beans are starting to shrivel from it. No plans for today except to take Mr J for a lottery ticket. He's been under the weather but feeling better today. Lotto Max is up to $110 million as it has not been won for months... wish us luck! xoxox


Good luck. That would be some win????x


----------



## PurpleFi

Islander said:


> I would expect no less! :sm02: ♥


????????????????????????????????????????????????????????xxx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Good morning from cold Youbou. 12degC pretty cool for pre summer and my green beans are starting to shrivel from it. No plans for today except to take Mr J for a lottery ticket. He's been under the weather but feeling better today. Lotto Max is up to $110 million as it has not been won for months... wish us luck! xoxox


I certainly do wish you the very best of luck!! Xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> I certainly do wish you the very best of luck!! Xxxx


Go to bed. xxxx :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Go to bed. xxxx :sm23: :sm23:


It's not late xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> It's not late xx


Not for us maybe. xx :sm09:


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> I certainly do wish you the very best of luck!! Xxxx


I do, too, Trish! :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## Islander

Islander said:


> Good morning from cold Youbou. 12degC pretty cool for pre summer and my green beans are starting to shrivel from it. No plans for today except to take Mr J for a lottery ticket. He's been under the weather but feeling better today. Lotto Max is up to $110 million as it has not been won for months... wish us luck! xoxox


Mr. J told me a fib, it's only 60 million... but that will do. :sm17:


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from another dull day in Wales. The sun came out for about 2 minutes yesterday followed by torrential rain. The grass is growing lovely, grrrr. Maybe the phone will ring this morning, ha ha. Had a bill from our solicitors yesterday for our aborted sale. Over £1000 all for nothing, I would happily swing for that moron. On that happy note I will go and prepare dinner, see you later. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from nearly sunny Surrey. Did a bit of crochet last night and then slept like a log.

Busy day today, I have to go to the library to collect some posters and then go round the shops that sell yarn in town to get them organized for our arts festival.

Mr P has just tol me that we are due for a 2 week heatwave to start in 3 days time. That means it will be over just before the arts festival which may mean we will have storms. Hey ho yarn bombing was always supposed to get wet!

Happy week end everyone. xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from nearly sunny Surrey. Did a bit of crochet last night and then slept like a log.
> 
> Busy day today, I have to go to the library to collect some posters and then go round the shops that sell yarn in town to get them organized for our arts festival.
> 
> Mr P has just tol me that we are due for a 2 week heatwave to start in 3 days time. That means it will be over just before the arts festival which may mean we will have storms. Hey ho yarn bombing was always supposed to get wet!
> 
> Happy week end everyone. xxx


Good morning, was Mr. P specific as to where the heatwave is going to be, probably the SE as usual but would be nice if it got over here as well? xx


----------



## London Girl

RookieRetiree said:


> https://now-here-this.timeout.com/2013/09/03/happy-birthday-winged-figure-barbara-hepworths-john-lewis-sculpture-is-50-years-old/


Thanks for that Jeanette, I have to admit, I have never seen that, it may be on a side of the building that I don't use? Sadly, at the moment, the whole exterior of the building is in splints but I'm sure it will be beautiful again when it's finished!! Edit: Having had another look at the picture, it is exactly over the entrance I always use!! Must get myself to the optician!! :sm12: :sm12: :sm12: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Go to bed. xxxx :sm23: :sm23:


 I was just having a quick squint at my phone before hitting the hay!! :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from another dull day in Wales. The sun came out for about 2 minutes yesterday followed by torrential rain. The grass is growing lovely, grrrr. Maybe the phone will ring this morning, ha ha. Had a bill from our solicitors yesterday for our aborted sale. Over £1000 all for nothing, I would happily swing for that moron. On that happy note I will go and prepare dinner, see you later. xx


Shame you can't claim it back but your solicitor would probably charge you another £1000 to try!!! Better luck next time love!! xxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from nearly sunny Surrey. Did a bit of crochet last night and then slept like a log.
> 
> Busy day today, I have to go to the library to collect some posters and then go round the shops that sell yarn in town to get them organized for our arts festival.
> 
> Mr P has just tol me that we are due for a 2 week heatwave to start in 3 days time. That means it will be over just before the arts festival which may mean we will have storms. Hey ho yarn bombing was always supposed to get wet!
> 
> Happy week end everyone. xxx


Good morning, hope you are feeling well today?!! At least the yarn bombing will finish up nicely blocked!!!xxx


----------



## London Girl

Warm but cloudy here in London today. Found out after I had been standing in the shower for a few minutes, waiting for the water to warm up that our beloved boiler has died on us again!! It is almost 6 months since the last repair and we really thought the engineer had finally got it right. However, they are coming out tomorrow morning to fix it. That Home Care Agreement is worth every penny!!! 

Going to the shops shortly but will be back later, lots of love to you all xxxxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning, was Mr. P specific as to where the heatwave is going to be, probably the SE as usual but would be nice if it got over here as well? xx


No he wasn't but I think it may be countrywide. I will keep fingers crossed. It means that it will be hot at our party. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Warm but cloudy here in London today. Found out after I had been standing in the shower for a few minutes, waiting for the water to warm up that our beloved boiler has died on us again!! It is almost 6 months since the last repair and we really thought the engineer had finally got it right. However, they are coming out tomorrow morning to fix it. That Home Care Agreement is worth every penny!!!
> 
> Going to the shops shortly but will be back later, lots of love to you all xxxxxxx


Hope you get the boiler sorted properley this time. xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Warm but cloudy here in London today. Found out after I had been standing in the shower for a few minutes, waiting for the water to warm up that our beloved boiler has died on us again!! It is almost 6 months since the last repair and we really thought the engineer had finally got it right. However, they are coming out tomorrow morning to fix it. That Home Care Agreement is worth every penny!!!
> 
> Going to the shops shortly but will be back later, lots of love to you all xxxxxxx


Don't forget to look in the freezer dept. for duck. xxxx :sm09:

PS I know somewhere with a good shower.


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> No he wasn't but I think it may be countrywide. I will keep fingers crossed. It means that it will be hot at our party. xx


Oh good, at least my spirit will be warm there. xx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> No he wasn't but I think it may be countrywide. I will keep fingers crossed. It means that it will be hot at our party. xx


Oh yes but with some sunshine and maybe not toooooo hot!! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Hope you get the boiler sorted properley this time. xxxx


Haha, thank you but I thought we had it sorted last time, had new everything!!! ???? ???? ???? Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Don't forget to look in the freezer dept. for duck. xxxx :sm09:
> 
> PS I know somewhere with a good shower.


Yeah, me too, just a little tiny bit too far away to make it a regular thing!! Food shopping tomorrow, this was for odds and sods in the town! xxxx


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Ah, those little Cornish Piskies!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: I have never tasted home-made clotted cream, I bet it beats the commercial stuff hands down!!


It is delicious, but I don't think I have tasted the commercially made one, I'm not sure if it is made commercially here, or not! I would have had my first taste, on my grandfather's dairy farm, and mum kept making it, when her & dad got their own place, because he maintainrd a small dairy herd also. Nothing that is made commercially, that I know of, is as good as what can be made at the source. ????????


----------



## Miss Pam

Good morning! We've got a gray day here today, but no rain so far -- I think it's supposed to be here much later in the day. Not much planned. Going to the KAL at the LYS this afternoon -- this is the one I'm doing that involves a sweater top. Almost finished with it. I hope you all are having a great day/afternoon/evening. xxxooo


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> Good morning! We've got a gray day here today, but no rain so far -- I think it's supposed to be here much later in the day. Not much planned. Going to the KAL at the LYS this afternoon -- this is the one I'm doing that involves a sweater top. Almost finished with it. I hope you all are having a great day/afternoon/evening. xxxooo


Hi Pam, enjoy your KAL, looking forward to seeing the finished sweater top!! xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Oh yes but with some sunshine and maybe not toooooo hot!! Xxxx


There'll be plenty of shade. X


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Good morning, hope you are feeling well today?!! At least the yarn bombing will finish up nicely blocked!!!xxx


Or very saggy. I'm fine today, taking it easy this afternoon xxx


----------



## Xiang

This is third time I have begun writing this post, so if it disappears this time, I am giving up on it, and will do some additional work on my jacket - my self imposed deadline to get this completed, has extended out to the end of June; that way I still have a chance to wear it this Winter! 
Anyway, DH & I decided that once we reached home, and had caught up with ourselves, we would travel to interesting places, within our region, and do some walking, and continue what we began in USA! So we went to Gladstone Gaol (which was decommissioned many years ago), and attended the first Mediaeval Fair, to be held in the Mid North of SA. 

We were a bit disappointed in it, as I think we were expecting something along the lines of the ones I have seen on tv from UK; there was demonstrations of fighting and archery, but not what I was expecting.

On the other hand, there were some interesting stalls, which made the trip a lot more interesting. There were the usualstores of jewellery, toys and clothing. The more interesting stalls had the period clothing , gem stones; but the most interesting stall of all, was one that had a very unusual product - Mead, which I would expect most, if not all, of those in UK to know of this drink; possibly those of you in USA also! 
Now I had heard of this drink, but had never tasted it, prior to today! I tasted a few of the flavours available, and bought the 2 bottles shown in the photo. 

I tasted a couple of flavours that really didn't suit me, but then I tried these two, with additional spices, and they just sang in my mouth ....... so I just had to buy one bottle of each, and take a business card, for future reference ... of course! ????????????????


----------



## Xiang

I was going to catchup on here now, but I will do that, when I can't concentrate on my knitting. So will say 'farewell' for now, and now to do some work on my jacket! ????????????


----------



## Miss Pam

Xiang said:


> This is third time I have begun writing this post, so if it disappears this time, I am giving up on it, and will do some additional work on my jacket - my self imposed deadline to get this completed, has extended out to the end of June; that way I still have a chance to wear it this Winter!
> Anyway, DH & I decided that once we reached home, and had caught up with ourselves, we would travel to interesting places, within our region, and do some walking, and continue what we began in USA! So we went to Gladstone Gaol (which was decommissioned many years ago), and attended the first Mediaeval Fair, to be held in the Mid North of SA.
> 
> We were a bit disappointed in it, as I think we were expecting something along the lines of the ones I have seen on tv from UK; there was demonstrations of fighting and archery, but not what I was expecting.
> 
> On the other hand, there were some interesting stalls, which made the trip a lot more interesting. There were the usualstores of jewellery, toys and clothing. The more interesting stalls had the period clothing , gem stones; but the most interesting stall of all, was one that had a very unusual product - Mead, which I would expect most, if not all, of those in UK to know of this drink; possibly those of you in USA also!
> Now I had heard of this drink, but had never tasted it, prior to today! I tasted a few of the flavours available, and bought the 2 bottles shown in the photo.
> 
> I tasted a couple of flavours that really didn't suit me, but then I tried these two, with additional spices, and they just sang in my mouth ....... so I just had to buy one bottle of each, and take a business card, for future reference ... of course! ????????????????


That sounds like a lot of fun! Glad you had a good outing. :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## binkbrice

Xiang said:


> This is third time I have begun writing this post, so if it disappears this time, I am giving up on it, and will do some additional work on my jacket - my self imposed deadline to get this completed, has extended out to the end of June; that way I still have a chance to wear it this Winter!
> Anyway, DH & I decided that once we reached home, and had caught up with ourselves, we would travel to interesting places, within our region, and do some walking, and continue what we began in USA! So we went to Gladstone Gaol (which was decommissioned many years ago), and attended the first Mediaeval Fair, to be held in the Mid North of SA.
> 
> We were a bit disappointed in it, as I think we were expecting something along the lines of the ones I have seen on tv from UK; there was demonstrations of fighting and archery, but not what I was expecting.
> 
> On the other hand, there were some interesting stalls, which made the trip a lot more interesting. There were the usualstores of jewellery, toys and clothing. The more interesting stalls had the period clothing , gem stones; but the most interesting stall of all, was one that had a very unusual product - Mead, which I would expect most, if not all, of those in UK to know of this drink; possibly those of you in USA also!
> Now I had heard of this drink, but had never tasted it, prior to today! I tasted a few of the flavours available, and bought the 2 bottles shown in the photo.
> 
> I tasted a couple of flavours that really didn't suit me, but then I tried these two, with additional spices, and they just sang in my mouth ....... so I just had to buy one bottle of each, and take a business card, for future reference ... of course! ????????????????


What a great day out!!


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> There'll be plenty of shade. X


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Or very saggy. I'm fine today, taking it easy this afternoon xxx


I'm just pottering this afternoon, done a bit of sewing and messing about in general, as my mum used to say, and now I'm going to knit!! Glad you are properly rested! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> This is third time I have begun writing this post, so if it disappears this time, I am giving up on it, and will do some additional work on my jacket - my self imposed deadline to get this completed, has extended out to the end of June; that way I still have a chance to wear it this Winter!
> Anyway, DH & I decided that once we reached home, and had caught up with ourselves, we would travel to interesting places, within our region, and do some walking, and continue what we began in USA! So we went to Gladstone Gaol (which was decommissioned many years ago), and attended the first Mediaeval Fair, to be held in the Mid North of SA.
> 
> We were a bit disappointed in it, as I think we were expecting something along the lines of the ones I have seen on tv from UK; there was demonstrations of fighting and archery, but not what I was expecting.
> 
> On the other hand, there were some interesting stalls, which made the trip a lot more interesting. There were the usualstores of jewellery, toys and clothing. The more interesting stalls had the period clothing , gem stones; but the most interesting stall of all, was one that had a very unusual product - Mead, which I would expect most, if not all, of those in UK to know of this drink; possibly those of you in USA also!
> Now I had heard of this drink, but had never tasted it, prior to today! I tasted a few of the flavours available, and bought the 2 bottles shown in the photo.
> 
> I tasted a couple of flavours that really didn't suit me, but then I tried these two, with additional spices, and they just sang in my mouth ....... so I just had to buy one bottle of each, and take a business card, for future reference ... of course! ????????????????


They both sound delicious Judi! Don't think I've ever tasted mead, I believe it's quite sweet, being made from honey, I suppose it would be!! So glad you are getting out there and exploring, looking forward to hearing much more about your future travels!! xxxxx


----------



## Islander

Good morning 14degC here. A clematis I've had for years is doing it's first bloom. I moved it last year and I'm guessing it's finally happy.


----------



## lifeline

Islander said:


> Good morning 14degC here. A clematis I've had for years is doing it's first bloom. I moved it last year and I'm guessing it's finally happy.


Your clematis is beautiful. I'm glad it finally decided to bloom and that you decided to share it with us.


----------



## RookieRetiree

That’s beautiful.


----------



## lifeline

We had a walk up on the common today and saw some beautiful sights...


----------



## lifeline

I think I can post more pictures of the carvings in Liberty's now...


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Good morning 14degC here. A clematis I've had for years is doing it's first bloom. I moved it last year and I'm guessing it's finally happy.


Gorgeous, looks fabulous next to the delphiniums!! I cut all my clematis back savagely at the end of last summer so they are a little late emerging but they're getting there!!


----------



## London Girl

lifeline said:


> We had a walk up on the common today and saw some beautiful sights...


Wow, summer is here!!! Lovely pics, Rebecca!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

lifeline said:


> I think I can post more pictures of the carvings in Liberty's now...


It IS the most gorgeous shop, has such an atmosphere - and lovely things to sell, even if they do cost a fortune!!!


----------



## binkbrice

lifeline said:


> I think I can post more pictures of the carvings in Liberty's now...


What talent that takes wow! The pictures are great!


----------



## PurpleFi

Islander said:


> Good morning 14degC here. A clematis I've had for years is doing it's first bloom. I moved it last year and I'm guessing it's finally happy.


Beautiful xx


----------



## PurpleFi

binkbrice said:


> What talent that takes wow! The pictures are great!


What she said xx


----------



## lifeline

London Girl said:


> Wow, summer is here!!! Lovely pics, Rebecca!! xxxx


Thanks


----------



## lifeline

London Girl said:


> It IS the most gorgeous shop, has such an atmosphere - and lovely things to sell, even if they do cost a fortune!!!


You're right, not many places where you find beautiful wood paneling everywhere including the elevators


----------



## lifeline

binkbrice said:


> What talent that takes wow! The pictures are great!


Yes amazing talent to create such lovely carvings


----------



## lifeline

PurpleFi said:


> What she said xx


Thanks


----------



## grandma susan

Sorry I'm late on tonight girls. I'm at Stephens and they wanted me to watch a film. I've got my lounge back on track again. Jim is coming all next week to paint and paper for me. Then it's just carpet and curtains. And a couple of new wall lamps, I hope. I'll try and catch up a bit now. I'm going to see Albert on my way home. I've got him some nice chrysanthemums for a change.


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> They both sound delicious Judi! Don't think I've ever tasted mead, I believe it's quite sweet, being made from honey, I suppose it would be!! So glad you are getting out there and exploring, looking forward to hearing much more about your future travels!! xxxxx


I wasn't really sure what I was getting, but the first taste was the original mead - honey wine, with no additions; and that had the same effect as regular wine - I did not like it, but then I tasted the varieties with the additional herbs & spices ..... they are the flavours I love! You should go to a Mead tasting, if you see one available, I think you might be surprised by the tastes! ????


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Wow, summer is here!!! Lovely pics, Rebecca!! xxxx


Ditto from me, Rebecca. Sounds like a lovely day. :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Sorry I'm late on tonight girls. I'm at Stephens and they wanted me to watch a film. I've got my lounge back on track again. Jim is coming all next week to paint and paper for me. Then it's just carpet and curtains. And a couple of new wall lamps, I hope. I'll try and catch up a bit now. I'm going to see Albert on my way home. I've got him some nice chrysanthemums for a change.


So glad your lounge is coming together, you won't know yourself when it's all done! Have a restful Sunday! Xxxx


----------



## linkan

London Girl said:


> Fun in the ladies' in John Lewis!!


Gorgeous all of you !????


----------



## linkan

PurpleFi said:


> After John Lewis we went to Libertys . Lovely things there but oh so pricey.


I wish we had such beautiful places to shop. It's just gorgeous there. ????


----------



## linkan

lifeline said:


> In and having coffee, we've had a lovely day. Wandered around Liberties and saw these carvings on the wooden stair well. I also saw a lovely pattern called Trinny scarf
> https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/trinny-scarf
> Hopefully everyone travels home safely
> 
> I need my technical advisor I appear to only be able to show one of the pictures, will try later


Awesome !


----------



## linkan

lifeline said:


> I think I can post more pictures of the carvings in Liberty's now...


Wow . such a beautiful place.


----------



## linkan

I've got a tooth needs yanking. It's keeping me up nights and days. I hate to spend the money on it, I've tried to loosen it a bit in the hopes that maybe i can just give it a good yank myself. No luck there so far. I'm not going to put up with it much longer though.


----------



## linkan

I've caught up and there was so much to comment on. But my brain isn't working right thanks to my darn toothache. 
But i love y'all xoxo


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> I've got a tooth needs yanking. It's keeping me up nights and days. I hate to spend the money on it, I've tried to loosen it a bit in the hopes that maybe i can just give it a good yank myself. No luck there so far. I'm not going to put up with it much longer though.


Ouch, I feel for you Angela, having had two out last year! Is is very expensive to just have it pulled? Hope your mouth recovers quickly once it's gone!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> I've caught up and there was so much to comment on. But my brain isn't working right thanks to my darn toothache.
> But i love y'all xoxo


Love you too!! xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning from a sunny but clouding over Wales, perhaps it's seen we're having curry for dinner. If it stays dry will probably be grass cutting this afternoon. Have a restful Sunday if you can. xx


----------



## linkan

London Girl said:


> Ouch, I feel for you Angela, having had two out last year! Is is very expensive to just have it pulled? Hope your mouth recovers quickly once it's gone!! xxxx


A couple hundred bucks to have it pulled. Sooo yea it's expensive and i haven't got dental coverage or vision with my Medicare.


----------



## linkan

Found this on Facebook.
Cutest bear ever. They call it knitting but it's crochet.

https://www.livemaster.com/item/6539925-graphics-master-class-fifi-bears-description-of-the-knitting


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from a sunny but clouding over Wales, perhaps it's seen we're having curry for dinner. If it stays dry will probably be grass cutting this afternoon. Have a restful Sunday if you can. xx


Good morning love!! British Gas guy has just been and gone so hopefully I can have my shower now! Going to be 26'C here today and it's hot and sunny already! Odds and ends to do today, a couple of cards to make, Ebay parcels to packup ready to send and maybe some dress making if it's not too hot in my sewing room!! Lots of love! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> A couple hundred bucks to have it pulled. Sooo yea it's expensive and i haven't got dental coverage or vision with my Medicare.


Oh wow, I would get your DH to get his wrench out and give it a tug - have a shot of something strong first!! Again, I feel for you love! xxxx :sm22:


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> Found this on Facebook.
> Cutest bear ever. They call it knitting but it's crochet.
> 
> https://www.livemaster.com/item/6539925-graphics-master-class-fifi-bears-description-of-the-knitting


Awww, that IS really cute but even if I could crochet, I'd never get the face to look that sweet!! xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Good morning love!! British Gas guy has just been and gone so hopefully I can have my shower now! Going to be 26'C here today and it's hot and sunny already! Odds and ends to do today, a couple of cards to make, Ebay parcels to packup ready to send and maybe some dress making if it's not too hot in my sewing room!! Lots of love! xxxx


Sounds like a rather busy day to me. Apparently the grass is too wet in places at the moment and the sky is greying over so might have to knit this afternoon. :sm15: xxxx


----------



## jinx

Sorry you tooth is aching. I was a bit stunned last year when Mr. Wonderful had a tooth pulled. Hope you are able to get it removed before it becomes infected.


linkan said:


> A couple hundred bucks to have it pulled. Sooo yea it's expensive and i haven't got dental coverage or vision with my Medicare.


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Surrey. Off to DDs for lunch today. Hope everyone is having a good week end. I'm off to wash some strawberries as I'm in charge of Eton Mess for pudding. xx


----------



## jinx

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from a sunny but clouding over Wales, perhaps it's seen we're having curry for dinner. If it stays dry will probably be grass cutting this afternoon. Have a restful Sunday if you can. xx


Morning. There is a lot of grass cutting going on around here this year. Seems it gets cut one day and it rains the next day and then needs to be cut again. Mr. Wonderful loves driving around on the tractor cutting the grass, it is the trim work where he falls behind. Hope yours gets cut so you can have a restful Sunday afternoon.


----------



## jinx

London Girl said:


> Good morning love!! British Gas guy has just been and gone so hopefully I can have my shower now! Going to be 26'C here today and it's hot and sunny already! Odds and ends to do today, a couple of cards to make, Ebay parcels to packup ready to send and maybe some dress making if it's not too hot in my sewing room!! Lots of love! xxxx


Morning. Glad to hear you again have hot water. The gas guy shows up on a Sunday?


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Sounds like a rather busy day to me. Apparently the grass is too wet in places at the moment and the sky is greying over so might have to knit this afternoon. :sm15: xxxx


Oh dear, how awful for you!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Morning. Glad to hear you again have hot water. The gas guy shows up on a Sunday?


Yes, I was surprised but happy about that. Apparently, it's part of their regular shift so they only get an extra £30 for working Sundays! i know cos I asked him!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

I should have posted this yesterday as it was the 65th anniversary of Her Majesty's Coronation, I always thought it was 3rd June, hey ho! Anyway, we had a bit of a fancy dress street party in 1953 and this is me dressed as a bag of confetti and my sister as a maypole!! My mum always liked to be different!!


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Oh dear, how awful for you!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


I know, not sure how I will manage, actually just volunteered to do an hour now and he said no leave it 'til after dinner. I might not be in the mood then. xxxx :sm15: :sm15:


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> I should have posted this yesterday as it was the 65th anniversary of Her Majesty's Coronation, I always thought it was 3rd June, hey ho! Anyway, we had a bit of a fancy dress street party in 1953 and this is me dressed as a bag of confetti and my sister as a maypole!! My mum always liked to be different!!


Aw, so cute, what happened? xxxx :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## grandma susan

Omg we had some rain last night and it's very drab today also. I'm going home today to start preparing for decorating starting tomorrow. Hope you all have a great day.


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Aw, so cute, what happened? xxxx :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


Life and glasses!


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Ouch, I feel for you Angela, having had two out last year! Is is very expensive to just have it pulled? Hope your mouth recovers quickly once it's gone!! xxxx


Me, too, Angela! Sending many soothing and comforting hugs! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> I should have posted this yesterday as it was the 65th anniversary of Her Majesty's Coronation, I always thought it was 3rd June, hey ho! Anyway, we had a bit of a fancy dress street party in 1953 and this is me dressed as a bag of confetti and my sister as a maypole!! My mum always liked to be different!!


You both look adorable! xxxooo


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> You both look adorable! xxxooo


Thank you darling, I wish I still did!! This is me in infants school, can you spot me?!! Also have posted my wedding photo although I know most of you have seen this before! That little lad really did not want his picture taken with us but the photographer insisted! He is now a professional photographer himself and I guess he must be 56 next month!! :sm06: :sm23:


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Thank you darling, I wish I still did!! This is me in infants school, can you spot me?!! Also have posted my wedding photo although I know most of you have seen this before! That little lad really did not want his picture taken with us but the photographer insisted! He is now a professional photographer himself and I guess he must be 56 next month!! :sm06: :sm23:


Wonderful photos! Are you in the middle of the back row? xxxooo


----------



## RookieRetiree

London Girl said:


> I should have posted this yesterday as it was the 65th anniversary of Her Majesty's Coronation, I always thought it was 3rd June, hey ho! Anyway, we had a bit of a fancy dress street party in 1953 and this is me dressed as a bag of confetti and my sister as a maypole!! My mum always liked to be different!!


So cute!


----------



## RookieRetiree

London Girl said:


> Thank you darling, I wish I still did!! This is me in infants school, can you spot me?!! Also have posted my wedding photo although I know most of you have seen this before! That little lad really did not want his picture taken with us but the photographer insisted! He is now a professional photographer himself and I guess he must be 56 next month!! :sm06: :sm23:


Wonderful photos


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> I don't think I should ask. xxxx :sm15: :sm15:


It's a tradition!


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> It was a great day , thanks girls xxx


It was a great day although we were all ready to go home to our armchairs after a few hours! Nowadays we need somewhere to sit and relax and just enjoy each other's company.


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Was lovely to see you all, hope you all got home ok!! xxxx


No problems at all thanks though I couldn't move once I got home!


----------



## Barn-dweller

Miss Pam said:


> Wonderful photos! Are you in the middle of the back row? xxxooo


That would be my guess. xx


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from another dull day in Wales. The sun came out for about 2 minutes yesterday followed by torrential rain. The grass is growing lovely, grrrr. Maybe the phone will ring this morning, ha ha. Had a bill from our solicitors yesterday for our aborted sale. Over £1000 all for nothing, I would happily swing for that moron. On that happy note I will go and prepare dinner, see you later. xx


I would SO resent that. He should have put a stop to it all way back.


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> It's a tradition!


Oh, OK. xx :sm16:


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> I would SO resent that. He should have put a stop to it all way back.


I do, but they did do the work I suppose and at least they will have all the paperwork for next time. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Well the lawns are nearly all cut but one of the drive belts have broken so now have to wait for someone to come out and repair it. Did a bit of weeding, not that you could tell, now collapsed in my chair. xx


----------



## SaxonLady

Xiang said:


> This is third time I have begun writing this post, so if it disappears this time, I am giving up on it, and will do some additional work on my jacket - my self imposed deadline to get this completed, has extended out to the end of June; that way I still have a chance to wear it this Winter!
> Anyway, DH & I decided that once we reached home, and had caught up with ourselves, we would travel to interesting places, within our region, and do some walking, and continue what we began in USA! So we went to Gladstone Gaol (which was decommissioned many years ago), and attended the first Mediaeval Fair, to be held in the Mid North of SA.
> 
> We were a bit disappointed in it, as I think we were expecting something along the lines of the ones I have seen on tv from UK; there was demonstrations of fighting and archery, but not what I was expecting.
> 
> On the other hand, there were some interesting stalls, which made the trip a lot more interesting. There were the usualstores of jewellery, toys and clothing. The more interesting stalls had the period clothing , gem stones; but the most interesting stall of all, was one that had a very unusual product - Mead, which I would expect most, if not all, of those in UK to know of this drink; possibly those of you in USA also!
> Now I had heard of this drink, but had never tasted it, prior to today! I tasted a few of the flavours available, and bought the 2 bottles shown in the photo.
> 
> I tasted a couple of flavours that really didn't suit me, but then I tried these two, with additional spices, and they just sang in my mouth ....... so I just had to buy one bottle of each, and take a business card, for future reference ... of course! ????????????????


Being a Saxon Lady I grew into adulthood on mead, but mostly the real thing rather than over-sweet concoctions. Real mead is almost pure honey and water and is drunk like wine rather than a liqueur. In other words in large amounts!


----------



## SaxonLady

Xiang said:


> I wasn't really sure what I was getting, but the first taste was the original mead - honey wine, with no additions; and that had the same effect as regular wine - I did not like it, but then I tasted the varieties with the additional herbs & spices ..... they are the flavours I love! You should go to a Mead tasting, if you see one available, I think you might be surprised by the tastes! ????


I used to buy it by the barrel, and prefer the original.


----------



## SaxonLady

linkan said:


> I wish we had such beautiful places to shop. It's just gorgeous there. ????


But you rarely buy anything because they are too pricey.


----------



## SaxonLady

Spent yesterday in Chichester with two of my brothers. Ate too much again. Slept in this morning, watched St Trinians, did some washing and washing up and am now trying to catch up with my emails.


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> Wonderful photos! Are you in the middle of the back row? xxxooo


Well done, yes, that's little me!! xxxxx


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> It was a great day although we were all ready to go home to our armchairs after a few hours! Nowadays we need somewhere to sit and relax and just enjoy each other's company.


I agree, maybe a restaurant lunch that we could linger over for longer followed by a quick visit to John Lewis yarn department?!! :sm15: :sm23: :sm24: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> No problems at all thanks though I couldn't move once I got home!


I too was shattered, slept like a log!! I think it's because it was so humid up in London, that tires one out! xxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Well the lawns are nearly all cut but one of the drive belts have broken so now have to wait for someone to come out and repair it. Did a bit of weeding, not that you could tell, now collapsed in my chair. xx


You've done well and earned a collapse in your chair! Hope you still have the strength to pick up your needles!! xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Thank you darling, I wish I still did!! This is me in infants school, can you spot me?!! Also have posted my wedding photo although I know most of you have seen this before! That little lad really did not want his picture taken with us but the photographer insisted! He is now a professional photographer himself and I guess he must be 56 next month!! :sm06: :sm23:


Gorgeous photos - all of them xxxxx


----------



## Islander

Xiang said:


> This is third time I have begun writing this post, so if it disappears this time, I am giving up on it, and will do some additional work on my jacket - my self imposed deadline to get this completed, has extended out to the end of June; that way I still have a chance to wear it this Winter!
> Anyway, DH & I decided that once we reached home, and had caught up with ourselves, we would travel to interesting places, within our region, and do some walking, and continue what we began in USA! So we went to Gladstone Gaol (which was decommissioned many years ago), and attended the first Mediaeval Fair, to be held in the Mid North of SA.
> 
> We were a bit disappointed in it, as I think we were expecting something along the lines of the ones I have seen on tv from UK; there was demonstrations of fighting and archery, but not what I was expecting.
> 
> On the other hand, there were some interesting stalls, which made the trip a lot more interesting. There were the usualstores of jewellery, toys and clothing. The more interesting stalls had the period clothing , gem stones; but the most interesting stall of all, was one that had a very unusual product - Mead, which I would expect most, if not all, of those in UK to know of this drink; possibly those of you in USA also!
> Now I had heard of this drink, but had never tasted it, prior to today! I tasted a few of the flavours available, and bought the 2 bottles shown in the photo.
> 
> I tasted a couple of flavours that really didn't suit me, but then I tried these two, with additional spices, and they just sang in my mouth ....... so I just had to buy one bottle of each, and take a business card, for future reference ... of course! ????????????????


Mead sounds nice... is yours dry or sweet Judi? xoxo


----------



## Islander

lifeline said:


> We had a walk up on the common today and saw some beautiful sights...


Beautiful photo's Rebecca. Do you think the roses are an "old" type. I love their shape. The newts are quite large compared to ours, your's like to live in water? Hope you are keeping well. xoxox


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> I agree, maybe a restaurant lunch that we could linger over for longer followed by a quick visit to John Lewis yarn department?!! :sm15: :sm23: :sm24: xxxx


We need a place of our own to relax in.


----------



## Islander

grandma susan said:


> Sorry I'm late on tonight girls. I'm at Stephens and they wanted me to watch a film. I've got my lounge back on track again. Jim is coming all next week to paint and paper for me. Then it's just carpet and curtains. And a couple of new wall lamps, I hope. I'll try and catch up a bit now. I'm going to see Albert on my way home. I've got him some nice chrysanthemums for a change.


All that work is going to be so nice when it is finished, it will be very cozy for you! What colour chrysanthemums did you get Albert, they will be very pretty and long lasting. xoxo


----------



## PurpleFi

Good evening from sunny Surrey. Had a wonderful lunch cooked by DSIL sitting in the garden. Salmon, roast veggies, Eton Mess and lots of wine.

Now sitting in my arm chair with the lounge doors wide opening drinking lemon tea.


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from a sunny but clouding over Wales, perhaps it's seen we're having curry for dinner. If it stays dry will probably be grass cutting this afternoon. Have a restful Sunday if you can. xx


Set a spot for me please... I'll bring the wine! xoxox


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening from sunny Surrey. Had a wonderful lunch cooked by DSIL sitting in the garden. Salmon, roast veggies, Eton Mess and lots of wine.
> 
> Now sitting in my arm chair with the lounge doors wide opening drinking lemon tea.


All wonderful, and good company.


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> I should have posted this yesterday as it was the 65th anniversary of Her Majesty's Coronation, I always thought it was 3rd June, hey ho! Anyway, we had a bit of a fancy dress street party in 1953 and this is me dressed as a bag of confetti and my sister as a maypole!! My mum always liked to be different!!


Treasured photo's, beautiful little girls. Did your sister make a card for the Queen? Love your wedding photo and no I have never seen it before! xoxoxo


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> Life and glasses!


She just keeps getting better and better, that's what happened! :sm02:


----------



## Islander

grandma susan said:


> Omg we had some rain last night and it's very drab today also. I'm going home today to start preparing for decorating starting tomorrow. Hope you all have a great day.


Safe trip, sending hugs. xoxox


----------



## PurpleFi

Islander said:


> Set a spot for me please... I'll bring the wine! xoxox


Don't forget your spinning wheel and more wine!! xxxx


----------



## RookieRetiree

London Girl said:


> I agree, maybe a restaurant lunch that we could linger over for longer followed by a quick visit to John Lewis yarn department?!! :sm15: :sm23: :sm24: xxxx


There was an Italian restaurant that had outdoor seating that DH and I stopped in after our Oxford Street shopping spree. My brother met us there when he got home from work. It couldn't have been too far as DH and I had been walking all day snd probably was near a tube stop. It was a fantastic place and the first bottle of wine and olives/cheese/bread platter were gone before DB got there. The dinners were awesome. I think we spent over two hours there just visiting, eating and drinking. It may have changed owners by now and I don't remember the name anyway, but it sure was a great experience.


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> Well the lawns are nearly all cut but one of the drive belts have broken so now have to wait for someone to come out and repair it. Did a bit of weeding, not that you could tell, now collapsed in my chair. xx


I'll pick up where you left off... have to mow today, must make it pretty for when the clodhopper elk return. Then I will collapse in my chair... we have so much in common. :sm08:


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> Set a spot for me please... I'll bring the wine! xoxox


Oops didn't see your posting, sorry we ate it all. xx :sm25: :sm23:


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> I'll pick up where you left off... have to mow today, must make it pretty for when the clodhopper elk return. Then I will collapse in my chair... we have so much in common. :sm08:


Hope your mower lasts the distance, unlike mine. xx


----------



## Islander

SaxonLady said:


> Spent yesterday in Chichester with two of my brothers. Ate too much again. Slept in this morning, watched St Trinians, did some washing and washing up and am now trying to catch up with my emails.


I googled Chichester... what a lovely place! The beaches are beautiful and there's so much to see there in arts and architecture. What did you eat too much of, it must have been real good! xox


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> We need a place of our own to relax in.


Yes indeed, when's the next trip away?!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Treasured photo's, beautiful little girls. Did your sister make a card for the Queen? Love your wedding photo and no I have never seen it before! xoxoxo


I think the envelope hanging round my sister's neck says that she is a maypole, in case no one could work it out!! xxxxxoooooo


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> She just keeps getting better and better, that's what happened! :sm02:


 :sm12: :sm12: :sm12: I wish everyone thought that, you lovely lady!! xxxx


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> Hope your mower lasts the distance, unlike mine. xx


Manual labour for me, I have an ancient tiny John Deere push mower, must be from the 60's or 70's as I have never come across one like it. A real workhorse, does fields, hits rocks, grass up to my knees and it never gives up! I bought new blades last year, other than that it hasn't cost us a penny. xxxx


----------



## London Girl

RookieRetiree said:


> There was an Italian restaurant that had outdoor seating that DH and I stopped in after our Oxford Street shopping spree. My brother met us there when he got home from work. It couldn't have been too far as DH and I had been walking all day snd probably was near a tube stop. It was a fantastic place and the first bottle of wine and olives/cheese/bread platter were gone before DB got there. The dinners were awesome. I think we spent over two hours there just visiting, eating and drinking. It may have changed owners by now and I don't remember the name anyway, but it sure was a great experience.


Well, thanks for that Jeanette, it sounds wonderful!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> Oops didn't see your posting, sorry we ate it all. xx :sm25: :sm23:


Next time... :sm17: :sm09:


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> :sm12: :sm12: :sm12: I wish everyone thought that, you lovely lady!! xxxx


No Jacky, I'm not sucking up to June... I think she was on her best behaviour when I met her and one day I would like to see her when she's not, cause I'd still like her, perhaps even more!


----------



## Islander

PurpleFi said:


> Don't forget your spinning wheel and more wine!! xxxx


Yes...wobbly spinning! Time for more lessons is it? :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm23:


----------



## Islander

RookieRetiree said:


> There was an Italian restaurant that had outdoor seating that DH and I stopped in after our Oxford Street shopping spree. My brother met us there when he got home from work. It couldn't have been too far as DH and I had been walking all day snd probably was near a tube stop. It was a fantastic place and the first bottle of wine and olives/cheese/bread platter were gone before DB got there. The dinners were awesome. I think we spent over two hours there just visiting, eating and drinking. It may have changed owners by now and I don't remember the name anyway, but it sure was a great experience.


It makes you want to return doesn't it! xoxo


----------



## grandma susan

Evening girls. Not much to report. I've been to the cemetery and then went food shopping. I've come to bed now 6.10pm because I'm tired and I have to be up early every day this week. Sometimes I just come to bed early so that another day is over for me. I'll watch my tv. Hope you all had a good Sunday. Xx


----------



## grandma susan

Islander said:


> All that work is going to be so nice when it is finished, it will be very cozy for you! What colour chrysanthemums did you get Albert, they will be very pretty and long lasting. xoxo


Mixed colours. Lemon, white, green and pink.


----------



## grandma susan

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening from sunny Surrey. Had a wonderful lunch cooked by DSIL sitting in the garden. Salmon, roast veggies, Eton Mess and lots of wine.
> 
> Now sitting in my arm chair with the lounge doors wide opening drinking lemon tea.


Ive been sitting in MY armchair, with my doors shut and my hoodie on. It's misty again and freezing cold. We've never had much sun since the beginning of May.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Islander said:


> It makes you want to return doesn't it! xoxo


I didn't want to leave when I was there and definitely plan to go back.


----------



## PurpleFi

Islander said:


> Yes...wobbly spinning! Time for more lessons is it? :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm23:


Definitely I hsve wine at the ready xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> Mixed colours. Lemon, white, green and pink.


Sounds lovely. WRm hugs coming to you xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> No Jacky, I'm not sucking up to June... I think she was on her best behaviour when I met her and one day I would like to see her when she's not, cause I'd still like her, perhaps even more!


Haha, I'm a wysiwyg, what you see is what you get, no more, no less and I like to think I'm the same with everyoneonce I get to know them!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Evening girls. Not much to report. I've been to the cemetery and then went food shopping. I've come to bed now 6.10pm because I'm tired and I have to be up early every day this week. Sometimes I just come to bed early so that another day is over for me. I'll watch my tv. Hope you all had a good Sunday. Xx


I get that Susan, draw a line under it and hope the next day is better. I'm guessing you have to be up early next week for your workman? Really hope you are delighted with the finished result and that he doesn't cause too much agro!! Night night! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Ive been sitting in MY armchair, with my doors shut and my hoodie on. It's misty again and freezing cold. We've never had much sun since the beginning of May.


I really hope you get some summer soon. It's been too hot for me here today, 26'C, I can't do anything for longbeofre I have to stop and have a rest and a cool down!! xxxx


----------



## linkan

London Girl said:


> :sm12: :sm12: :sm12: I wish everyone thought that, you lovely lady!! xxxx


I am quite in agreement. All of you just get more lovely every day.????


----------



## linkan

grandma susan said:


> Evening girls. Not much to report. I've been to the cemetery and then went food shopping. I've come to bed now 6.10pm because I'm tired and I have to be up early every day this week. Sometimes I just come to bed early so that another day is over for me. I'll watch my tv. Hope you all had a good Sunday. Xx


Sometimes i don't bother leaving my bed lol! 
Like today !
The whole right side off my face is swollen. Not as bad as yours was that time.
But oh it hurts????????????


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> Sometimes i don't bother leaving my bed lol!
> Like today !
> The whole right side off my face is swollen. Not as bad as yours was that time.
> But oh it hurts????????????


Even more big healing hugs headed your way darling girl! xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> :sm12: :sm12: :sm12: I wish everyone thought that, you lovely lady!! xxxx


Of course we do. xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Yes indeed, when's the next trip away?!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


???????? xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> No Jacky, I'm not sucking up to June... I think she was on her best behaviour when I met her and one day I would like to see her when she's not, cause I'd still like her, perhaps even more!


I didn't say you were, don't think she could keep best behaviour that long so you probably saw her just the way she is. xx


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Well done, yes, that's little me!! xxxxx


Adorable little you! :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## RookieRetiree

linkan said:


> Sometimes i don't bother leaving my bed lol!
> Like today !
> The whole right side off my face is swollen. Not as bad as yours was that time.
> But oh it hurts????????????


I'm sitting here with stitches in the gap where tooth #30 used to be. I'm so thankful to have dental insurance, but I still delay going to the dentist.

I feel for you and hope you get some relief soon.


----------



## Miss Pam

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm sitting here with stitches in the gap where tooth #30 used to be. I'm so thankful to have dental insurance, but I still delay going to the dentist.
> 
> I feel for you and hope you get some relief soon.


I'm the same way. I, too, hope you get some relief soon, Angela! xxxooo


----------



## Islander

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm sitting here with stitches in the gap where tooth #30 used to be. I'm so thankful to have dental insurance, but I still delay going to the dentist.
> 
> I feel for you and hope you get some relief soon.


You actually made me want to count my teeth, I didn't know we had that many... hope your mouth is feeling better soon.xxx


----------



## Islander

Miss Pam said:


> I'm the same way. I, too, hope you get some relief soon, Angela! xxxooo


Ditto Angela, it can make you so miserable. xxx


----------



## Islander

grandma susan said:


> Mixed colours. Lemon, white, green and pink.


Beautiful.


----------



## Islander

PurpleFi said:


> Definitely I hsve wine at the ready xxxx


You draft.. and I'll pedal! :sm02: ???? xoxox


----------



## PurpleFi

Islander said:


> You draft.. and I'll pedal! :sm02: ???? xoxox


You're on xx????????????????


----------



## binkbrice

jinx said:


> Morning. There is a lot of grass cutting going on around here this year. Seems it gets cut one day and it rains the next day and then needs to be cut again. Mr. Wonderful loves driving around on the tractor cutting the grass, it is the trim work where he falls behind. Hope yours gets cut so you can have a restful Sunday afternoon.


My crew falls behind on the trim work here also!


----------



## binkbrice

Well I have to be up early tomorrow the guys are coming to start ripping out my bathroom I have taken before photos and will post them when they are done hopefully in two weeks!


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning from Wales. The sun has just broken through the clouds so it might be another nice day. Now have to get DH to get the mover repairman here in double quick time before the grass grows any more. Off to do the ironing in a minute. Back later. Have a good one. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a warm but rather cloudy Surrey. Yarn bombing gang here this morning and we have to try and sort out what goes where. Less than four weeks to go and next Saturday we are having a Knit and Crochet session on town.

Happy Monday everyone, catch you later. xxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Of course we do. xxxx


You're too kind, everyone needs kind!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> Adorable little you! :sm24: xxxooo


Thank you dear but I suspect I was a little PITA, typical naughty little sister!! Nothing's changed there then!! :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm sitting here with stitches in the gap where tooth #30 used to be. I'm so thankful to have dental insurance, but I still delay going to the dentist.
> 
> I feel for you and hope you get some relief soon.


Oh dear Jeanette, when did that happen? Must have been a big'un to need stitches, hope it all heals up quickly! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

binkbrice said:


> Well I have to be up early tomorrow the guys are coming to start ripping out my bathroom I have taken before photos and will post them when they are done hopefully in two weeks!


Have fun, hope the mess is over with ASAP and you are delighted with the result! xxx


----------



## grandma susan

Good morning girls. Its rainy and misty and still freezing cold. Ive got my arran on. Jim has just come to decorate. He expects to be on it for the week. Im going to S and b today. Ive been up and down stairs all morning so far. Getting pictures removed and other things.


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from Wales. The sun has just broken through the clouds so it might be another nice day. Now have to get DH to get the mover repairman here in double quick time before the grass grows any more. Off to do the ironing in a minute. Back later. Have a good one. xx


I got excited then when I saw 'mover' then realised it was a typo! :sm03: Have fun with the ironing!! BTW, it is very grey and gloomy here today and quite a lot cooler, looks like you win today for once!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Good morning girls. Its rainy and misty and still freezing cold. Ive got my arran on. Jim has just come to decorate. He expects to be on it for the week. Im going to S and b today. Ive been up and down stairs all morning so far. Getting pictures removed and other things.


Enjoy S&B, hope Jim gets it finished sooner than predicted! xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> I got excited then when I saw 'mover' then realised it was a typo! :sm03: Have fun with the ironing!! BTW, it is very grey and gloomy here today and quite a lot cooler, looks like you win today for once!! xxxx


That makes a change, sorry for exciting you unnecessarily, don't know how I mixed up w and v, must have only one thing on my mind. Ironing all done now to decide what I'm going to do for the rest of the day. xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> That makes a change, sorry for exciting you unnecessarily, don't know how I mixed up w and v, must have only one thing on my mind. Ironing all done now to decide what I'm going to do for the rest of the day. xxxx


The inside of one of my kitchen cupboards fell apart last night so I have to do some moving around to find a space to move some of the heavier stuff to......or I could just sit here and knit! Work this afternoon though, that'll be fun, I might get a go on the till today!! :sm06: :sm16: :sm09: xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> The inside of one of my kitchen cupboards fell apart last night so I have to do some moving around to find a space to move some of the heavier stuff to......or I could just sit here and knit! Work this afternoon though, that'll be fun, I might get a go on the till today!! :sm06: :sm16: :sm09: xxxx


Oooo, promotion. :sm09: No zumba this morning? You could think of moving heavy stuff as your work-out. I have the dilemma of knit of garden. Decisions decisions. xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Oooo, promotion. :sm09: No zumba this morning? You could think of moving heavy stuff as your work-out. I have the dilemma of knit of garden. Decisions decisions. xxxx


Our instructor should be busy sunning herself on a Greek island so we get the week off, YAY!! You are right, I shall go and 'work out' in the kitchen!! xxxx


----------



## RookieRetiree

binkbrice said:


> Well I have to be up early tomorrow the guys are coming to start ripping out my bathroom I have taken before photos and will post them when they are done hopefully in two weeks!


I'm anxious to see your after. Good luck.


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:19 am EST and 16'C (61'F). It's drizzly at the moment with rain expected and cool temperatures. Quite a change from the last two weeks where we were above seasonal, feeling like summer.
Last Tuesday a big thunderstorm went through. The generator and UPS batteries at work both failed and servers went down, monitors stopped working and harddrives failed. I went in early. The electricity kept going off all morning which didn't help, but we got everything working by mid-afternoon. 
Sometime that day I caught a bug. I was in bed with headache, nose running and everything that I ate didn't stay put. Two days coincided with the hottest days we've had this year. Mum wouldn't put on the air conditioning because she said "there's a wind outside, just open a window. I feel fine." Finally both DD and myself were able to convince her to put the aircon on. Once that was on, I started to feel better. 
I had a salty, greasy pizza last night with ham and bacon and that stayed put, after a week of meal replacer drinks and protein bars that might have been made out of cardboard, I couldn't tell. The bug has gone and I'm left with a bit of a cough. At least I can read what is on the screen without a headache or running to the bathroom. I even crocheted a little last night.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Oooo, promotion. :sm09: No zumba this morning? You could think of moving heavy stuff as your work-out. I have the dilemma of knit of garden. Decisions decisions. xxxx


If it's nice out, then garden with knit later.
I like those kind of decisions. :sm01:


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> The inside of one of my kitchen cupboards fell apart last night so I have to do some moving around to find a space to move some of the heavier stuff to......or I could just sit here and knit! Work this afternoon though, that'll be fun, I might get a go on the till today!! :sm06: :sm16: :sm09: xxxx


We've had two drawers that fall apart on a regular basis. One from an old cupboard and one from a newer cupboard that was put in when we renovated about 7 years ago.(?). One of the drawers we had the cabinetmaker make a new one. There wasn't anything left of the back of the drawer. Drawers just aren't made the way they used to be made. One of the drawers only had cutlery in it, so it wasn't that heavy. The other had towels.
Good luck with the shifting. Don't overdo, and lift with your knees. :sm24: 
Your work sounds like fun.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Good morning girls. Its rainy and misty and still freezing cold. Ive got my arran on. Jim has just come to decorate. He expects to be on it for the week. Im going to S and b today. Ive been up and down stairs all morning so far. Getting pictures removed and other things.


Have fun at S and B. Good luck with your redecorating. I hope Jim does a good job.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a warm but rather cloudy Surrey. Yarn bombing gang here this morning and we have to try and sort out what goes where. Less than four weeks to go and next Saturday we are having a Knit and Crochet session on town.
> 
> Happy Monday everyone, catch you later. xxx


Can you even make your way through all that knitted stuff? What's the occasion for the yarn bombing? 
Knit in public is next Saturday. The new LYS has a meetup organized in Victoria Park, beside Lake Ontario, near the lawn bowling pit. The old LYS always went to the riverside park. I"m going to have to go to both Knit Nights to see how many are going to each. I wonder if I can make both?


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from Wales. The sun has just broken through the clouds so it might be another nice day. Now have to get DH to get the mover repairman here in double quick time before the grass grows any more. Off to do the ironing in a minute. Back later. Have a good one. xx


Our grass has seed heads on it, it's so long. We need to push the lawn tractor to the road behind us. The repair guy is there, but he doesn't have his trailer to come pick up the tractor at the moment. With 3 of us pushing, it should go alright.
Good luck with your repairman. I hope it can be fixed quickly.


----------



## nitz8catz

binkbrice said:


> Well I have to be up early tomorrow the guys are coming to start ripping out my bathroom I have taken before photos and will post them when they are done hopefully in two weeks!


Your renovation must be in progress by now. I hope it goes well and you have a lovely bathroom when they're finished.


----------



## nitz8catz

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm sitting here with stitches in the gap where tooth #30 used to be. I'm so thankful to have dental insurance, but I still delay going to the dentist.
> 
> I feel for you and hope you get some relief soon.


I'm sorry that your tooth was so bad that it had to be pulled. Gargle with salt water and look after that gap.
Feel better soon.


----------



## nitz8catz

I'm going to sign off now.
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## SaxonLady

Islander said:


> I googled Chichester... what a lovely place! The beaches are beautiful and there's so much to see there in arts and architecture. What did you eat too much of, it must have been real good! xox


Lunch and dinner again, I'm afraid. Lunch was butterflied chicken on mashed avocado on a charcoal brioche bun; dinner was crab mayonnaise, then duck breast with mash and vegetable I've forgotten the name of with a wonderful 'jus', then lemon tart with creme fraise. I hardly ate yesterday!


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:19 am EST and 16'C (61'F). It's drizzly at the moment with rain expected and cool temperatures. Quite a change from the last two weeks where we were above seasonal, feeling like summer.
> Last Tuesday a big thunderstorm went through. The generator and UPS batteries at work both failed and servers went down, monitors stopped working and harddrives failed. I went in early. The electricity kept going off all morning which didn't help, but we got everything working by mid-afternoon.
> Sometime that day I caught a bug. I was in bed with headache, nose running and everything that I ate didn't stay put. Two days coincided with the hottest days we've had this year. Mum wouldn't put on the air conditioning because she said "there's a wind outside, just open a window. I feel fine." Finally both DD and myself were able to convince her to put the aircon on. Once that was on, I started to feel better.
> I had a salty, greasy pizza last night with ham and bacon and that stayed put, after a week of meal replacer drinks and protein bars that might have been made out of cardboard, I couldn't tell. The bug has gone and I'm left with a bit of a cough. At least I can read what is on the screen without a headache or running to the bathroom. I even crocheted a little last night.


Hi Dear, I was starting to think that we hadn't seen you for a while, so glad you are starting to feel a bit better now! xxxx


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Yes indeed, when's the next trip away?!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


ASAP. October half term would be good.


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> :sm12: :sm12: :sm12: I wish everyone thought that, you lovely lady!! xxxx


We do.


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> We've had two drawers that fall apart on a regular basis. One from an old cupboard and one from a newer cupboard that was put in when we renovated about 7 years ago.(?). One of the drawers we had the cabinetmaker make a new one. There wasn't anything left of the back of the drawer. Drawers just aren't made the way they used to be made. One of the drawers only had cutlery in it, so it wasn't that heavy. The other had towels.
> Good luck with the shifting. Don't overdo, and lift with your knees. :sm24:
> Your work sounds like fun.


The cupboard is one of those fancy, swing out things that I keep all my baking tins in. Have done some swapping around now, not too heavy, including putting some never-used china down in the garage. Now I only have the lightest stuff in the unitand it is 'swinging' fine now!! Going to have to re-organise the garage at some point though!! :sm16: :sm06: :sm22: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> I'm going to sign off now.
> Everyone have a great day.


Take extra care of yourself Nitzy, until you are 100% again! xxxx


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> Ive been sitting in MY armchair, with my doors shut and my hoodie on. It's misty again and freezing cold. We've never had much sun since the beginning of May.


That sea mist is being a real nuisance this year. Why are you up early every day? - just being nosy.


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> We do.


 :sm01: Love you too!! xxxx


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> I get that Susan, draw a line under it and hope the next day is better. I'm guessing you have to be up early next week for your workman? Really hope you are delighted with the finished result and that he doesn't cause too much agro!! Night night! xxxx


June has given me the answer. I hoped you were doing exciting things Susan. I'm holding your hand to get you through the week.


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Even more big healing hugs headed your way darling girl! xxxxxxxxxxx


and from me. Do what you can to ease the pain.


----------



## SaxonLady

binkbrice said:


> My crew falls behind on the trim work here also!


DS2, who does it for a living says you should never just cut and not trim.


----------



## SaxonLady

binkbrice said:


> Well I have to be up early tomorrow the guys are coming to start ripping out my bathroom I have taken before photos and will post them when they are done hopefully in two weeks!


Everyone is having, or has had, work doing in the house. Mine needs it, but where would I start?


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a warm but rather cloudy Surrey. Yarn bombing gang here this morning and we have to try and sort out what goes where. Less than four weeks to go and next Saturday we are having a Knit and Crochet session on town.
> 
> Happy Monday everyone, catch you later. xxx


Warm and cloudy here as well.


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> Everyone is having, or has had, work doing in the house. Mine needs it, but where would I start?


I'd start by making a list, include everything, and then start to prioritise in the order you need or want it done. Sounds easy? I have yet to do it myself!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:19 am EST and 16'C (61'F). It's drizzly at the moment with rain expected and cool temperatures. Quite a change from the last two weeks where we were above seasonal, feeling like summer.
> Last Tuesday a big thunderstorm went through. The generator and UPS batteries at work both failed and servers went down, monitors stopped working and harddrives failed. I went in early. The electricity kept going off all morning which didn't help, but we got everything working by mid-afternoon.
> Sometime that day I caught a bug. I was in bed with headache, nose running and everything that I ate didn't stay put. Two days coincided with the hottest days we've had this year. Mum wouldn't put on the air conditioning because she said "there's a wind outside, just open a window. I feel fine." Finally both DD and myself were able to convince her to put the aircon on. Once that was on, I started to feel better.
> I had a salty, greasy pizza last night with ham and bacon and that stayed put, after a week of meal replacer drinks and protein bars that might have been made out of cardboard, I couldn't tell. The bug has gone and I'm left with a bit of a cough. At least I can read what is on the screen without a headache or running to the bathroom. I even crocheted a little last night.


Thought you had been missing for a while, glad you're feeling better now. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> Our grass has seed heads on it, it's so long. We need to push the lawn tractor to the road behind us. The repair guy is there, but he doesn't have his trailer to come pick up the tractor at the moment. With 3 of us pushing, it should go alright.
> Good luck with your repairman. I hope it can be fixed quickly.


Within the next few days he tells us. xx


----------



## Xiang

lifeline said:


> Your clematis is beautiful. I'm glad it finally decided to bloom and that you decided to share it with us.


What she said, Trish xoxoxo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Thank you dear but I suspect I was a little PITA, typical naughty little sister!! Nothing's changed there then!! :sm23: xxxx


 :sm02: :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:19 am EST and 16'C (61'F). It's drizzly at the moment with rain expected and cool temperatures. Quite a change from the last two weeks where we were above seasonal, feeling like summer.
> Last Tuesday a big thunderstorm went through. The generator and UPS batteries at work both failed and servers went down, monitors stopped working and harddrives failed. I went in early. The electricity kept going off all morning which didn't help, but we got everything working by mid-afternoon.
> Sometime that day I caught a bug. I was in bed with headache, nose running and everything that I ate didn't stay put. Two days coincided with the hottest days we've had this year. Mum wouldn't put on the air conditioning because she said "there's a wind outside, just open a window. I feel fine." Finally both DD and myself were able to convince her to put the aircon on. Once that was on, I started to feel better.
> I had a salty, greasy pizza last night with ham and bacon and that stayed put, after a week of meal replacer drinks and protein bars that might have been made out of cardboard, I couldn't tell. The bug has gone and I'm left with a bit of a cough. At least I can read what is on the screen without a headache or running to the bathroom. I even crocheted a little last night.


I'm so sorry you've been so ill! I was wondering what had happened to you. Glad to see you back on here. Hope you are much, much better. Sending you many comforting and healing hugs that you are truly on the mend. xxxooo


----------



## binkbrice

SaxonLady said:


> Everyone is having, or has had, work doing in the house. Mine needs it, but where would I start?


We didn't have a choice the shower was leaking!! That made it easy to decide.


----------



## SaxonLady

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:19 am EST and 16'C (61'F). It's drizzly at the moment with rain expected and cool temperatures. Quite a change from the last two weeks where we were above seasonal, feeling like summer.
> Last Tuesday a big thunderstorm went through. The generator and UPS batteries at work both failed and servers went down, monitors stopped working and harddrives failed. I went in early. The electricity kept going off all morning which didn't help, but we got everything working by mid-afternoon.
> Sometime that day I caught a bug. I was in bed with headache, nose running and everything that I ate didn't stay put. Two days coincided with the hottest days we've had this year. Mum wouldn't put on the air conditioning because she said "there's a wind outside, just open a window. I feel fine." Finally both DD and myself were able to convince her to put the aircon on. Once that was on, I started to feel better.
> I had a salty, greasy pizza last night with ham and bacon and that stayed put, after a week of meal replacer drinks and protein bars that might have been made out of cardboard, I couldn't tell. The bug has gone and I'm left with a bit of a cough. At least I can read what is on the screen without a headache or running to the bathroom. I even crocheted a little last night.


I'm sorry you have been unwell. Hopefully it has totally cleared by now.


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> I'd start by making a list, include everything, and then start to prioritise in the order you need or want it done. Sounds easy? I have yet to do it myself!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


I have too many lists already!


----------



## grandma susan

Been to s and b and had some laughs. Jim has nearly finished the scraping.Hes getting on fine.


----------



## grandma susan

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:19 am EST and 16'C (61'F). It's drizzly at the moment with rain expected and cool temperatures. Quite a change from the last two weeks where we were above seasonal, feeling like summer.
> Last Tuesday a big thunderstorm went through. The generator and UPS batteries at work both failed and servers went down, monitors stopped working and harddrives failed. I went in early. The electricity kept going off all morning which didn't help, but we got everything working by mid-afternoon.
> Sometime that day I caught a bug. I was in bed with headache, nose running and everything that I ate didn't stay put. Two days coincided with the hottest days we've had this year. Mum wouldn't put on the air conditioning because she said "there's a wind outside, just open a window. I feel fine." Finally both DD and myself were able to convince her to put the aircon on. Once that was on, I started to feel better.
> I had a salty, greasy pizza last night with ham and bacon and that stayed put, after a week of meal replacer drinks and protein bars that might have been made out of cardboard, I couldn't tell. The bug has gone and I'm left with a bit of a cough. At least I can read what is on the screen without a headache or running to the bathroom. I even crocheted a little last night.


Im pleased you are feeling better. :sm24:


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> Im pleased you are feeling better. :sm24:


Hello lovely Susan. The sun is shining here finally. Has it reached you?


----------



## grandma susan

SaxonLady said:


> Lunch and dinner again, I'm afraid. Lunch was butterflied chicken on mashed avocado on a charcoal brioche bun; dinner was crab mayonnaise, then duck breast with mash and vegetable I've forgotten the name of with a wonderful 'jus', then lemon tart with creme fraise. I hardly ate yesterday!


Id be happy with yorkshire puds and roast beef......Love going out for meals


----------



## grandma susan

SaxonLady said:


> That sea mist is being a real nuisance this year. Why are you up early every day? - just being nosy.


Cos Im getting decorated etc.


----------



## grandma susan

SaxonLady said:


> June has given me the answer. I hoped you were doing exciting things Susan. I'm holding your hand to get you through the week.


AW my saxy love you


----------



## grandma susan

SaxonLady said:


> Hello lovely Susan. The sun is shining here finally. Has it reached you?


To be honest...Weve had this mist a week now. Its very wet and cold....AND depressing. The light has been on most of the day.


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> Cos Im getting decorated etc.


Yeah. I got that, thanks to June. You should be decorated. O.B.F. Order of the Best Friend.


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> AW my saxy love you


love you too, that's why I'm holding your hand.


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> To be honest...Weve had this mist a week now. Its very wet and cold....AND depressing. The light has been on most of the day.


We had it on two mornings, and it really is depressing. It was like it on Friday when I left for London. London was hot and sweaty! Stay in and keep warm.


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> We had it on two mornings, and it really is depressing. It was like it on Friday when I left for London. London was hot and sweaty! Stay in and keep warm.


Just for a change we've had a lovely day but very busy. I'm now cream-crackered. Having done the ironing went out in the garden and did some weeding, back in to get dinner and then back out, more weeding and cutting back bushes I hadn't bothered with last year as I thought we wouldn't be here. Now tucked up in my chair wondering if I will be able to get up again when necessary.
Just to help our sale the council have decided to resurface some of our lane so most of it will be closed and everyone has to go round the long way which involves gates and farm dogs. It's going to last the rest of the week. At least it will be better when they have finished. xx


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> Yeah. I got that, thanks to June. You should be decorated. O.B.F. Order of the Best Friend.


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Just for a change we've had a lovely day but very busy. I'm now cream-crackered. Having done the ironing went out in the garden and did some weeding, back in to get dinner and then back out, more weeding and cutting back bushes I hadn't bothered with last year as I thought we wouldn't be here. Now tucked up in my chair wondering if I will be able to get up again when necessary.
> Just to help our sale the council have decided to resurface some of our lane so most of it will be closed and everyone has to go round the long way which involves gates and farm dogs. It's going to last the rest of the week. At least it will be better when they have finished. xx


Fingers crossed that it won't interfere with the barn selling! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Fun afternoon in the charity shop, I did indeed get to go on the till and sold lots of stuff!! Still finding it confusing, it's very high tech and I'm not!!! You get some weird ones coming in and asking the daftest questions, I was quite glad of the counter between me and them sometimes!! Most were really lovely though and very patient with my stumbling and bumbling!! The boss said I done good!! xxxx


----------



## kimmyz

Reply to London Girl:

I'm guessing that you're the little girl with the "arrow" pointing to her head? I love looking at old pictures. What year were these taken?


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:19 am EST and 16'C (61'F). It's drizzly at the moment with rain expected and cool temperatures. Quite a change from the last two weeks where we were above seasonal, feeling like summer.
> Last Tuesday a big thunderstorm went through. The generator and UPS batteries at work both failed and servers went down, monitors stopped working and harddrives failed. I went in early. The electricity kept going off all morning which didn't help, but we got everything working by mid-afternoon.
> Sometime that day I caught a bug. I was in bed with headache, nose running and everything that I ate didn't stay put. Two days coincided with the hottest days we've had this year. Mum wouldn't put on the air conditioning because she said "there's a wind outside, just open a window. I feel fine." Finally both DD and myself were able to convince her to put the aircon on. Once that was on, I started to feel better.
> I had a salty, greasy pizza last night with ham and bacon and that stayed put, after a week of meal replacer drinks and protein bars that might have been made out of cardboard, I couldn't tell. The bug has gone and I'm left with a bit of a cough. At least I can read what is on the screen without a headache or running to the bathroom. I even crocheted a little last night.


Glad you are feeling better, that was a nasty bug for sure. Welcome back. xoxo


----------



## Islander

SaxonLady said:


> Lunch and dinner again, I'm afraid. Lunch was butterflied chicken on mashed avocado on a charcoal brioche bun; dinner was crab mayonnaise, then duck breast with mash and vegetable I've forgotten the name of with a wonderful 'jus', then lemon tart with creme fraise. I hardly ate yesterday!


I've never seen a menu like that here, I'd be in heaven! xxx


----------



## Islander

SaxonLady said:


> Yeah. I got that, thanks to June. You should be decorated. O.B.F. Order of the Best Friend.


That is a lovely thing to say Janet and yes she should.


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> Just for a change we've had a lovely day but very busy. I'm now cream-crackered. Having done the ironing went out in the garden and did some weeding, back in to get dinner and then back out, more weeding and cutting back bushes I hadn't bothered with last year as I thought we wouldn't be here. Now tucked up in my chair wondering if I will be able to get up again when necessary.
> Just to help our sale the council have decided to resurface some of our lane so most of it will be closed and everyone has to go round the long way which involves gates and farm dogs. It's going to last the rest of the week. At least it will be better when they have finished. xx


Your estate must be looking pretty spiffy now and the road reno will be a bonus! xxx


----------



## Islander

June, we had some old 78"s that we were allowed to play with as kids, I used to lip sync to "June is busting out all over" before lip syncing was popular....the flip side was "If I loved you" and I must have looked very silly doing that one! If you twist my arm I could sing them both for you now but your ears might hurt! :sm15: :sm23: xoxo


----------



## LondonChris

Morning all, I have missed you all. I had no proper WiFi for nearly a week. Had a good time away with the family, good spending time with them. Went out yesterday with both my girls, went shopping for party clothes, have my Big birthday next week. Bought a very nice outfit which I feel comfortable in. I am up really early as mt DD has to go for her MRI this morning & left at 6.20am! The boys are still asleep but. Shall have to wake them soon to get ready for school. It’s going to take ages to catch up, but I will. Love to you all. Xx


----------



## LondonChris

I have still 50 pages to go. Beautiful knitting everyone. I hav nt done much knitting, did some sitting in the car though. I wasn’t well with my tum so had lots of early nights whilst away....& early mornings! I’m off to get my Oscar ready for school, he is still asleep. Got our club this morning but not sure if we are going yet. Bye for now. Xx


----------



## Xiang

Hello ladies, I have had trouble reading, concentrating and staying awake; so I haven't kept up for a few days, so that is my reading for a few days. I have had a few drinks of one of my Mead drinks, and it was delicious; so I now have a few different drinks, for when I feel the need for something relaxing, that won't knock me out! DH has his "Mother", which is a caffeinated energy drink available in Australia & New Zealand; and I have Spiced varieties of Mead, & Spritzers - I'm a lightweight when it comes to wines! ????????????

I am now going to do a catchup, in reverse, so it might be a bit jumbled! xoxoxo


----------



## grandma susan

Morning girls. Jim is here nice and early. I hope you all realise that Im getting up to the alarm clock on a morning this week. How cools that eh? Hes doing some patching up and also painting ceiling etc. Im off to the oer 60's today. Hope I have a little win. My holiday purse is looking sick.


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> To be honest...Weve had this mist a week now. Its very wet and cold....AND depressing. The light has been on most of the day.


Aww that's not good for you, I hope you get some sunshine during today! I think we have had sunshine since we have been back home. We have had a small amount of rain, but not a great deal! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Just for a change we've had a lovely day but very busy. I'm now cream-crackered. Having done the ironing went out in the garden and did some weeding, back in to get dinner and then back out, more weeding and cutting back bushes I hadn't bothered with last year as I thought we wouldn't be here. Now tucked up in my chair wondering if I will be able to get up again when necessary.
> Just to help our sale the council have decided to resurface some of our lane so most of it will be closed and everyone has to go round the long way which involves gates and farm dogs. It's going to last the rest of the week. At least it will be better when they have finished. xx


Now why couldn't that have been done a few years ago, so that you could benefit from it. oh well, prospective buyers might see the future benefits of the work!????


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a cool and windy Surrey. Off to see the coven this morning, have't seen them for ages. Then I have load of printing to do this afternoon for the week end. 

Sorry I'm miles behind, hope you are all ok, I hope to catch up sometime. Luv you all loads. xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> Your estate must be looking pretty spiffy now and the road reno will be a bonus! xxx


The road will be a good thing, as for the garden we'd need a few more months to really get it looking smart, anyway it would look out of place if it was too neat and tidy in the middle of the countryside. Well that's my excuse and I'm sticking to it. xx :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Barn-dweller

LondonChris said:


> Morning all, I have missed you all. I had no proper WiFi for nearly a week. Had a good time away with the family, good spending time with them. Went out yesterday with both my girls, went shopping for party clothes, have my Big birthday next week. Bought a very nice outfit which I feel comfortable in. I am up really early as mt DD has to go for her MRI this morning & left at 6.20am! The boys are still asleep but. Shall have to wake them soon to get ready for school. It's going to take ages to catch up, but I will. Love to you all. Xx


Welcome back to the land of internet, glad you had a good time, hope you feel all rested and raring to go. xx


----------



## London Girl

kimmyz said:


> Reply to London Girl:
> 
> I'm guessing that you're the little girl with the "arrow" pointing to her head? I love looking at old pictures. What year were these taken?


If you mean 2nd from the left in the back row, kimmyz, I think that is a piece of the railing!! I am right in the middle of the back row and it was taken in 1954. Our playground was on the roof of the school, always exciting to be let loose up there!!! Thanks for your interest!


----------



## Barn-dweller

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls. Jim is here nice and early. I hope you all realise that Im getting up to the alarm clock on a morning this week. How cools that eh? Hes doing some patching up and also painting ceiling etc. Im off to the oer 60's today. Hope I have a little win. My holiday purse is looking sick.


Wow didn't know you possessed an alarm clock :sm15: Sounds as though things are coming along steadily, hope you can feed your holiday purse this afternoon. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> If you mean 2nd from the left in the back row, kimmyz, I think that is a piece of the railing!! I am right in the middle of the back row and it was taken in 1954. Our playground was on the roof of the school, always exciting to be let loose up there!!! Thanks for your interest!


I bet health and safety would have a fit these days. xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> June, we had some old 78"s that we were allowed to play with as kids, I used to lip sync to "June is busting out all over" before lip syncing was popular....the flip side was "If I loved you" and I must have looked very silly doing that one! If you twist my arm I could sing them both for you now but your ears might hurt! :sm15: :sm23: xoxo


Carousel is my all time favourite musical from the time that my sister, in the first year of secondary school, played the youngest Snow child in a school production of the show in 1959!! There are many sad songs in that show and I can't sing any of them without bawling but JIBOA, makes me want to scream!! It stems from the fact that I got my sister's hand-me-down school uniform and she was always skinnier than me (she isn't now!:sm15: :sm15 so it was embarrassingly true and didn't the kids at school make the most of it!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

LondonChris said:


> Morning all, I have missed you all. I had no proper WiFi for nearly a week. Had a good time away with the family, good spending time with them. Went out yesterday with both my girls, went shopping for party clothes, have my Big birthday next week. Bought a very nice outfit which I feel comfortable in. I am up really early as mt DD has to go for her MRI this morning & left at 6.20am! The boys are still asleep but. Shall have to wake them soon to get ready for school. It's going to take ages to catch up, but I will. Love to you all. Xx


Oh _there_ you are, missed you Chris but glad you enjoyed your break. Glad you found a nice outfit, pictures on the day please!!! xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Belated good morning all from a cloudy, cooler Wales, not sure it is warm enough for weeding today so might have a knitting afternoon to let my achy body recover from yesterday. Made a drover's pie from scratch this morning so there will be enough for tomorrow as well, day off cooking. I finished my shawl last night so will now look for a small baby blanket to do for my cousin's daughter who is expecting in July. xx


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls. Jim is here nice and early. I hope you all realise that Im getting up to the alarm clock on a morning this week. How cools that eh? Hes doing some patching up and also painting ceiling etc. Im off to the oer 60's today. Hope I have a little win. My holiday purse is looking sick.


Good luck with the winnings and keep at it, Jim!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> The road will be a good thing, as for the garden we'd need a few more months to really get it looking smart, anyway it would look out of place if it was too neat and tidy in the middle of the countryside. Well that's my excuse and I'm sticking to it. xx :sm09: :sm09:


Absolutely, it's a rural garden in a rural setting and I think it's perfect!! Just really pleased that I don't have to maintain it!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Absolutely, it's a rural garden in a rural setting and I think it's perfect!! Just really pleased that I don't have to maintain it!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


The trouble is I'm having to do things I didn't bother with last year as I thought we wouldn't be here. Perhaps I'd better have a gardening party. xxxx :sm25: :sm25:


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> I bet health and safety would have a fit these days. xxxx


We were very safely penned in, well supervised and the railings curved inwards slightly so even the more adventurous couldn't climb them!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> The trouble is I'm having to do things I didn't bother with last year as I thought we wouldn't be here. Perhaps I'd better have a gardening party. xxxx :sm25: :sm25:


...or let the sheep in but put plastic pants on them!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:xxxx


----------



## RookieRetiree

London Girl said:


> Carousel is my all time favourite musical from the time that my sister, in the first year of secondary school, played the youngest Snow child in a school production of the show in 1959!! There are many sad songs in that show and I can't sing any of them without bawling but JIBOA, makes me want to scream!! It stems from the fact that I got my sister's hand-me-down school uniform and she was always skinnier than me (she isn't now!:sm15: :sm15 so it was embarrassingly true and didn't the kids at school make the most of it!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


I understand.


----------



## London Girl

Good morning from a very dull, chilly and overcast London!! Off to the cinema this afternoon to see the Star War film we didn't see last week!

Have a good one everybody, lots of love and hugs to you all!! xxxx


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> Mead sounds nice... is yours dry or sweet Judi? xoxo


I'm not sure, they are really nice though. ????


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> ...or let the sheep in but put plastic pants on them!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:xxxx


You catch them I'll nappy them. xxxx :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## RookieRetiree

Both bathrooms decluttered and packed..check. Upstairs closets cleaned out..check. Bedrooms washed down and one repainted..check. 8 bags to charity shop..check. Would you believe that DD’s prom dress and clutch bag were in the back of the closet? Guess it’s been awhile since it had the once over. Now on to the lower level family room and laundry, which shouldn’t be too bad. The main floor kitchen and dining room will be last. Right now it’s getting all the catch all from the other floors. Boxes, boxes everywhere, but think we’ll make the 6/15 listing date. I still need to interview and select a realtor. A house down the street just sold for a nice price so I’m going to contact that realtor, plus I have two other recommendations. We’ve gone backwards on the bank stuff though since the appraisal on the new build didn’t come in where the bank thought it would so the numbers changed accordingly and we’re waiting on the new paperwork to sign. Is it just me or should the appraisal have been done first? It’s not that scientific or difficult...add the price of the house (builder’s detailed plan) plus the current market value of the lot (subjective based on #of lots available). I’m not impressed with the loan officer we have; and supposedly she’s been doing this for over 20 years!

The bank’s messing around has already delayed things by a month. I’m not sure who will be happier when we’re all done. I’m sure she hates when she has to call us because each & every time, I’ve had to correct her numbers. Makes me wonder about the people who have worked with her in the past and just agreed with whatever numbers were put in front of them. It will all wash out when the construction loan gets converted to a traditional mortgage, but I have to stay sane working with her until then. I hope to give her a check in the full amount from the proceeds of the sale of current house and be totally free of her. It is a small community (<12,000 people) so I can’t burn any bridges.


----------



## SaxonLady

Islander said:


> I've never seen a menu like that here, I'd be in heaven! xxx


I was. If you come to England, find a Cote Restaurant.


----------



## SaxonLady

LondonChris said:


> Morning all, I have missed you all. I had no proper WiFi for nearly a week. Had a good time away with the family, good spending time with them. Went out yesterday with both my girls, went shopping for party clothes, have my Big birthday next week. Bought a very nice outfit which I feel comfortable in. I am up really early as mt DD has to go for her MRI this morning & left at 6.20am! The boys are still asleep but. Shall have to wake them soon to get ready for school. It's going to take ages to catch up, but I will. Love to you all. Xx


Welcome back. We missed you Chris.


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls. Jim is here nice and early. I hope you all realise that Im getting up to the alarm clock on a morning this week. How cools that eh? Hes doing some patching up and also painting ceiling etc. Im off to the oer 60's today. Hope I have a little win. My holiday purse is looking sick.


Good luck with the winnings.


----------



## Xiang

SaxonLady said:


> I used to buy it by the barrel, and prefer the original.


I don't know what amounts they make here, but I think it might be a small company. Mead makers in England, would make much larger volumes. I would love to taste the original English mead, because English honey, would have a different taste to Australian honeys; because of the plants the bees access. ????


----------



## London Girl

RookieRetiree said:


> Both bathrooms decluttered and packed..check. Upstairs closets cleaned out..check. Bedrooms washed down and one repainted..check. 8 bags to charity shop..check. Would you believe that DD's prom dress and clutch bag were in the back of the closet? Guess it's been awhile since it had the once over. Now on to the lower level family room and laundry, which shouldn't be too bad. The main floor kitchen and dining room will be last. Right now it's getting all the catch all from the other floors. Boxes, boxes everywhere, but think we'll make the 6/15 listing date. I still need to interview and select a realtor. A house down the street just sold for a nice price so I'm going to contact that realtor, plus I have two other recommendations. We've gone backwards on the bank stuff though since the appraisal on the new build didn't come in where the bank thought it would so the numbers changed accordingly and we're waiting on the new paperwork to sign. Is it just me or should the appraisal have been done first? It's not that scientific or difficult...add the price of the house (builder's detailed plan) plus the current market value of the lot (subjective based on #of lots available). I'm not impressed with the loan officer we have; and supposedly she's been doing this for over 20 years!
> 
> The bank's messing around has already delayed things by a month. I'm not sure who will be happier when we're all done. I'm sure she hates when she has to call us because each & every time, I've had to correct her numbers. Makes me wonder about the people who have worked with her in the past and just agreed with whatever numbers were put in front of them. It will all wash out when the construction loan gets converted to a traditional mortgage, but I have to stay sane working with her until then. I hope to give her a check in the full amount from the proceeds of the sale of current house and be totally free of her. It is a small community (<12,000 people) so I can't burn any bridges.


Oh, dear,the stress of it all, I feel for you!! It's a bit worrying that you are having to correct the banks calculations, just as well you are up to it!! Hang in there kid, you're on your way!! xxxx


----------



## SaxonLady

Xiang said:


> I don't know what amounts they make here, but I think it might be a small company. Mead makers in England, would make much larger volumes. I would love to taste the original English mead, because English honey, would have a different taste to Australian honeys; because of the plants the bees access. ????


Every one tastes slightly different. It depends on the flowers they have access to in their vicinity. Rape seed is ruining the taste of our honey in parts of England. Wild flowers are best, especially clover.


----------



## Barn-dweller

RookieRetiree said:


> Both bathrooms decluttered and packed..check. Upstairs closets cleaned out..check. Bedrooms washed down and one repainted..check. 8 bags to charity shop..check. Would you believe that DD's prom dress and clutch bag were in the back of the closet? Guess it's been awhile since it had the once over. Now on to the lower level family room and laundry, which shouldn't be too bad. The main floor kitchen and dining room will be last. Right now it's getting all the catch all from the other floors. Boxes, boxes everywhere, but think we'll make the 6/15 listing date. I still need to interview and select a realtor. A house down the street just sold for a nice price so I'm going to contact that realtor, plus I have two other recommendations. We've gone backwards on the bank stuff though since the appraisal on the new build didn't come in where the bank thought it would so the numbers changed accordingly and we're waiting on the new paperwork to sign. Is it just me or should the appraisal have been done first? It's not that scientific or difficult...add the price of the house (builder's detailed plan) plus the current market value of the lot (subjective based on #of lots available). I'm not impressed with the loan officer we have; and supposedly she's been doing this for over 20 years!
> 
> The bank's messing around has already delayed things by a month. I'm not sure who will be happier when we're all done. I'm sure she hates when she has to call us because each & every time, I've had to correct her numbers. Makes me wonder about the people who have worked with her in the past and just agreed with whatever numbers were put in front of them. It will all wash out when the construction loan gets converted to a traditional mortgage, but I have to stay sane working with her until then. I hope to give her a check in the full amount from the proceeds of the sale of current house and be totally free of her. It is a small community (<12,000 people) so I can't burn any bridges.


I'm beginning to believe the saying that moving house is one of the most stressful things to do. We are really going through it. xx


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> I was. If you come to England, find a Cote Restaurant.


That's what we should have done on Friday, we even know where there is one!!! xxxx


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> That's what we should have done on Friday, we even know where there is one!!! xxxx


I noticed it - after we had eaten. They are not cheap though.


----------



## Xiang

SaxonLady said:


> Every one tastes slightly different. It depends on the flowers they have access to in their vicinity. Rape seed is ruining the taste of our honey in parts of England. Wild flowers are best, especially clover.


If I hadn't gone to the Mediaeval Fair, I wouldn't have seen, or tasted the Mead. They had a few different flavours, more of which I think I will be tasting - just to see which ones I like the best. ????


----------



## RookieRetiree

Barn-dweller said:



> I'm beginning to believe the saying that moving house is one of the most stressful things to do. We are really going through it. xx


I agree..and it's not really the actual doing of it..it's the process put in place that doesn't make sense and the people in charge who can really mess it up.

Where ever I worked, I had better have my s... together before stating anything or I would have gotten a very stern lecture from the boss. Plus people had long memories...if I went to the CFO and asked for $xxxx in the budget for the 401(k) retirement company match amount, I had better be able to explain why the number changed when it was time for the payout (employees added to or terminated from eligibility).


----------



## Xiang

I am going to do some knitting now, I am finally able to see that the finishing of my jacket is getting closer, so I now just want to get it finished; so that I can get on with something else! ????


----------



## Xiang

I am going to do some knitting now, I am finally able to see that the finishing of my jacket is getting closer, so I now just want to get it finished; so that I can get on with something else! ????


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:27 am EST and 11'C (52'F). It's cloudy but no rain is expected. It's just spring cool.
I swear last night that DD was purposely trying to upset my tummy. I've asked her to cut back on the amount of garlic she uses and to cook the onions completely before she puts anything else in with them. If she doesn't do these things then I have a VERY upset stomach when I go to bed. Last night around midnight, as I was in bed but still uncomfortable, I asked her how much garlic she had put in supper and she said "a lot". I can't smell yet, or I would have stayed away from supper if I could have smelled it.
On a nicer note, the honey locust trees are starting to flower. They are beautiful and the orioles love them.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> I am going to do some knitting now, I am finally able to see that the finishing of my jacket is getting closer, so I now just want to get it finished; so that I can get on with something else! ????


Good luck, I hope you get it finished before the cold weather hits.


----------



## nitz8catz

RookieRetiree said:


> I agree..and it's not really the actual doing of it..it's the process put in place that doesn't make sense and the people in charge who can really mess it up.
> 
> Where ever I worked, I had better have my s... together before stating anything or I would have gotten a very stern lecture from the boss. Plus people had long memories...if I went to the CFO and asked for $xxxx in the budget for the 401(k) retirement company match amount, I had better be able to explain why the number changed when it was time for the payout (employees added to or terminated from eligibility).


I think that all says that you are a very good, and thoughtful financial officer.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> If I hadn't gone to the Mediaeval Fair, I wouldn't have seen, or tasted the Mead. They had a few different flavours, more of which I think I will be tasting - just to see which ones I like the best. ????


We used to go to the Medieval Fair in Ontario every summer and had a great time despite the thunderstorms that always seemed to pass through while we were there. Then they moved the Medieval Fair to Newfoundland, 4 provinces away, because the insurance rules in Ontario got stupid. There is a place in Toronto that has Medieval meals and horse jousting, but they are so incredibly expensive that we haven't gone. And they don' t have the vendors, just the food and entertainment.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> I'm beginning to believe the saying that moving house is one of the most stressful things to do. We are really going through it. xx


I do have to admit I've been spoiled. Both of my last moves have gone smoothly, without hiccups from sellers or lawyers. Hopefully my move when I retire goes as well.
I hope you get some interest in your house soon. If that was settled, then you would be able to plan all the rest.


----------



## nitz8catz

SaxonLady said:


> Every one tastes slightly different. It depends on the flowers they have access to in their vicinity. Rape seed is ruining the taste of our honey in parts of England. Wild flowers are best, especially clover.


There is a government initiative over here to plant wildflower seeds in any available unused piece of land, like the edges of farmer fields and intersections on the highway, to try to help the bees. I haven't seen a true honey bee yet this year, and the lilacs have finished flowering.


----------



## nitz8catz

RookieRetiree said:


> Both bathrooms decluttered and packed..check. Upstairs closets cleaned out..check. Bedrooms washed down and one repainted..check. 8 bags to charity shop..check. Would you believe that DD's prom dress and clutch bag were in the back of the closet? Guess it's been awhile since it had the once over. Now on to the lower level family room and laundry, which shouldn't be too bad. The main floor kitchen and dining room will be last. Right now it's getting all the catch all from the other floors. Boxes, boxes everywhere, but think we'll make the 6/15 listing date. I still need to interview and select a realtor. A house down the street just sold for a nice price so I'm going to contact that realtor, plus I have two other recommendations. We've gone backwards on the bank stuff though since the appraisal on the new build didn't come in where the bank thought it would so the numbers changed accordingly and we're waiting on the new paperwork to sign. Is it just me or should the appraisal have been done first? It's not that scientific or difficult...add the price of the house (builder's detailed plan) plus the current market value of the lot (subjective based on #of lots available). I'm not impressed with the loan officer we have; and supposedly she's been doing this for over 20 years!
> 
> The bank's messing around has already delayed things by a month. I'm not sure who will be happier when we're all done. I'm sure she hates when she has to call us because each & every time, I've had to correct her numbers. Makes me wonder about the people who have worked with her in the past and just agreed with whatever numbers were put in front of them. It will all wash out when the construction loan gets converted to a traditional mortgage, but I have to stay sane working with her until then. I hope to give her a check in the full amount from the proceeds of the sale of current house and be totally free of her. It is a small community (<12,000 people) so I can't burn any bridges.


I wasn't pleased with our bank's mortgage specialist either, but she was convenient. She came to our house to do all the paperwork as she was between desks at the bank.
I do like the financial officer at my credit union. She has been helping me consolidate my loans before I retire. I don't like the recent renovations to their office. I can't find anything except the front desk and the ATM.
I would have thought that the paperwork wouldn't have been completed until the numbers from the appraisal were in.
I've never had to manage a construction loan, as I've bought already finished houses.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> ...or let the sheep in but put plastic pants on them!!! xxxx





Barn-dweller said:


> You catch them I'll nappy them. xxxx :sm23: :sm23:


That reminds me of my mum's stupid poodle running around with dog nappies on while mum decided whether to breed her or not.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Good morning from a very dull, chilly and overcast London!! Off to the cinema this afternoon to see the Star War film we didn't see last week!
> 
> Have a good one everybody, lots of love and hugs to you all!! xxxx


Let me know what you think of it.


----------



## nitz8catz

I need to go now.
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> I noticed it - after we had eaten. They are not cheap though.


I know but if it means we could have a couple of hours sitting and chatting, it would be worth every penny! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

RookieRetiree said:


> I agree..and it's not really the actual doing of it..it's the process put in place that doesn't make sense and the people in charge who can really mess it up.
> 
> Where ever I worked, I had better have my s... together before stating anything or I would have gotten a very stern lecture from the boss. Plus people had long memories...if I went to the CFO and asked for $xxxx in the budget for the 401(k) retirement company match amount, I had better be able to explain why the number changed when it was time for the payout (employees added to or terminated from eligibility).


Same here, I worked on the Post Office counter and you had to be accountable for every penny, too many mistakes and you were out!!


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:27 am EST and 11'C (52'F). It's cloudy but no rain is expected. It's just spring cool.
> I swear last night that DD was purposely trying to upset my tummy. I've asked her to cut back on the amount of garlic she uses and to cook the onions completely before she puts anything else in with them. If she doesn't do these things then I have a VERY upset stomach when I go to bed. Last night around midnight, as I was in bed but still uncomfortable, I asked her how much garlic she had put in supper and she said "a lot". I can't smell yet, or I would have stayed away from supper if I could have smelled it.
> On a nicer note, the honey locust trees are starting to flower. They are beautiful and the orioles love them.


Sorry about your poor tum and I hope DD takes your heartfelt request on board!! xxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> That reminds me of my mum's stupid poodle running around with dog nappies on while mum decided whether to breed her or not.


 :sm16: :sm06: :sm23: xxx


----------



## Miss Pam

LondonChris said:


> Morning all, I have missed you all. I had no proper WiFi for nearly a week. Had a good time away with the family, good spending time with them. Went out yesterday with both my girls, went shopping for party clothes, have my Big birthday next week. Bought a very nice outfit which I feel comfortable in. I am up really early as mt DD has to go for her MRI this morning & left at 6.20am! The boys are still asleep but. Shall have to wake them soon to get ready for school. It's going to take ages to catch up, but I will. Love to you all. Xx


We've missed you! Glad you had a good time away. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Oh, dear,the stress of it all, I feel for you!! It's a bit worrying that you are having to correct the banks calculations, just as well you are up to it!! Hang in there kid, you're on your way!! xxxx


Ditto from me, Jeanette! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:27 am EST and 11'C (52'F). It's cloudy but no rain is expected. It's just spring cool.
> I swear last night that DD was purposely trying to upset my tummy. I've asked her to cut back on the amount of garlic she uses and to cook the onions completely before she puts anything else in with them. If she doesn't do these things then I have a VERY upset stomach when I go to bed. Last night around midnight, as I was in bed but still uncomfortable, I asked her how much garlic she had put in supper and she said "a lot". I can't smell yet, or I would have stayed away from supper if I could have smelled it.
> On a nicer note, the honey locust trees are starting to flower. They are beautiful and the orioles love them.


Lovely flowers! So sorry you had to deal with an upset tummy. I hope you're feeling better this morning. xxxooo


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> I know but if it means we could have a couple of hours sitting and chatting, it would be worth every penny! xxxx


Definitely needs planning that way next time.


----------



## grandma susan

wELL....Ive not won anything for my holiday purse. looks like I could be going to Whitby. I did however. win some Mr kipling lemon cakes and a madeira cake. Maybe my luck will change next week. I cant really grumble can I Jim is still working hard.


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> wELL....Ive not won anything for my holiday purse. looks like I could be going to Whitby. I did however. win some Mr kipling lemon cakes and a madeira cake. Maybe my luck will change next week. I cant really grumble can I Jim is still working hard.


Lemon AND madeira. Put the kettle on. We're all on our way.


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> wELL....Ive not won anything for my holiday purse. looks like I could be going to Whitby. I did however. win some Mr kipling lemon cakes and a madeira cake. Maybe my luck will change next week. I cant really grumble can I Jim is still working hard.


Well done on your wins. You could always give Jim a slice of cake xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good afternoon from sunny Surrey. Had a lovely morning with the coven, there are 3 weddings in the planning.

Have spent the afternoon working on publicity and sending email for the arts festival It is now coffee and cake time and the sun has come out.


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon from sunny Surrey. Had a lovely morning with the coven, there are 3 weddings in the planning.
> 
> Have spent the afternoon working on publicity and sending email for the arts festival It is now coffee and cake time and the sun has come out.


coffee, cake and sunshine sounds like a good and well deserved break.


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon from sunny Surrey. Had a lovely morning with the coven, there are 3 weddings in the planning.
> 
> Have spent the afternoon working on publicity and sending email for the arts festival It is now coffee and cake time and the sun has come out.


Yes the sun came out here this afternoon so I consulted my back whether I weed or knit. Back said knit so have enjoyed a peaceful afternoon. xx


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Yes the sun came out here this afternoon so I consulted my back whether I weed or knit. Back said knit so have enjoyed a peaceful afternoon. xx


Good choice. xxx


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> wELL....Ive not won anything for my holiday purse. looks like I could be going to Whitby. I did however. win some Mr kipling lemon cakes and a madeira cake. Maybe my luck will change next week. I cant really grumble can I Jim is still working hard.


....and you have CAKE!!!! xxxxx


----------



## London Girl

Well I really enjoyed the film, 8/10 but DH only gave it 5/10. He says it was to dark, literally and too noisy and he couldn't follow the plot. Oh dear!!! Have just had an our out in the garden in the evening sun, tidying up and watering. The Heucheras are getting a bit out of hand. Come the Autumn, I think I will have to have them all out, split up and replanted tidily!! I think a visit to this place might be in order!! xxxxx

https://www.heucheraholics.co.uk/Green_Foliage/cat3666017_3411975.aspx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Well I really enjoyed the film, 8/10 but DH only gave it 5/10. He says it was to dark, literally and too noisy and he couldn't follow the plot. Oh dear!!! Have just had an our out in the garden in the evening sun, tidying up and watering. The Heucheras are getting a bit out of hand. Come the Autumn, I think I will have to have them all out, split up and replanted tidily!! I think a visit to this place might be in order!! xxxxx
> 
> https://www.heucheraholics.co.uk/Green_Foliage/cat3666017_3411975.aspx


If you went there you'd have to get a bigger garden and bigger purse probably. xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

SaxonLady said:


> coffee, cake and sunshine sounds like a good and well deserved break.


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Yes the sun came out here this afternoon so I consulted my back whether I weed or knit. Back said knit so have enjoyed a peaceful afternoon. xx


Great choice! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Well I really enjoyed the film, 8/10 but DH only gave it 5/10. He says it was to dark, literally and too noisy and he couldn't follow the plot. Oh dear!!! Have just had an our out in the garden in the evening sun, tidying up and watering. The Heucheras are getting a bit out of hand. Come the Autumn, I think I will have to have them all out, split up and replanted tidily!! I think a visit to this place might be in order!! xxxxx
> 
> https://www.heucheraholics.co.uk/Green_Foliage/cat3666017_3411975.aspx


Well done on getting all that taken care of and what a great heuchera site!!! xxxooo


----------



## binkbrice

I am so tired today the came today and demoed my bathroom it is now gutted and I am shocked how big the room is with nothing in it my bedroom growing up was not much bigger!


----------



## binkbrice

binkbrice said:


> I am so tired today the came today and demoed my bathroom it is now gutted and I am shocked how big the room is with nothing in it my bedroom growing up was not much bigger!


----------



## Miss Pam

Wow! Looking forward to seeing the finished room. :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## RookieRetiree

Miss Pam said:


> Wow! Looking forward to seeing the finished room. :sm02: xxxooo


Me, too.


----------



## linkan

I've not caught up.. Slept all day yesterday.. Laying on my left side was the only way the tooth didn't hurt. 
Got it yanked out today. Still hurts but in a different better way.


----------



## Miss Pam

linkan said:


> I've not caught up.. Slept all day yesterday.. Laying on my left side was the only way the tooth didn't hurt.
> Got it yanked out today. Still hurts but in a different better way.


Glad you got it taken care of. Sending many healing hugs and hopefully it will heal quickly. xxxooo


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> Well I really enjoyed the film, 8/10 but DH only gave it 5/10. He says it was to dark, literally and too noisy and he couldn't follow the plot. Oh dear!!! Have just had an our out in the garden in the evening sun, tidying up and watering. The Heucheras are getting a bit out of hand. Come the Autumn, I think I will have to have them all out, split up and replanted tidily!! I think a visit to this place might be in order!! xxxxx
> 
> https://www.heucheraholics.co.uk/Green_Foliage/cat3666017_3411975.aspx


Are your stems too long and woody on older plants? I don't wait to the fall, I just pull them out and break them again with some roots on each piece and stick them back in the ground... haven't had any problems. Keep them watered till they take. xoxox Thanks for the site, nice to see all the different varieties.


----------



## Islander

That's the best way to go isn't it, start from scratch. xoxo


----------



## RookieRetiree

linkan said:


> I've not caught up.. Slept all day yesterday.. Laying on my left side was the only way the tooth didn't hurt.
> Got it yanked out today. Still hurts but in a different better way.


I'm glad you had it taken out. Hope you feel even better tomorrow.


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:27 am EST and 11'C (52'F). It's cloudy but no rain is expected. It's just spring cool.
> I swear last night that DD was purposely trying to upset my tummy. I've asked her to cut back on the amount of garlic she uses and to cook the onions completely before she puts anything else in with them. If she doesn't do these things then I have a VERY upset stomach when I go to bed. Last night around midnight, as I was in bed but still uncomfortable, I asked her how much garlic she had put in supper and she said "a lot". I can't smell yet, or I would have stayed away from supper if I could have smelled it.
> On a nicer note, the honey locust trees are starting to flower. They are beautiful and the orioles love them.


You have nice trees out there. Mr J says our falls are not as beautiful as the falls in Ontario where he was born. xoxox


----------



## Islander

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm glad you had it taken out. Hope you feel even better tomorrow.


How is yours Jeanette? xxx


----------



## jinx

linkan said:


> I've not caught up.. Slept all day yesterday.. Laying on my left side was the only way the tooth didn't hurt.
> Got it yanked out today. Still hurts but in a different better way.


Glad you got that taken care of. Hope the pain lessens very quickly.


----------



## Barn-dweller

linkan said:


> I've not caught up.. Slept all day yesterday.. Laying on my left side was the only way the tooth didn't hurt.
> Got it yanked out today. Still hurts but in a different better way.


Pleased you've got rid of the troublesome tooth at least it can heal now. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning from a cloudy Wales, hopefully the sun will burn through later. The mower man should be coming today so I can then finish cutting the grass, although I suspect the rest of it will need doing again very soon. Left overs for dinner today so that is all ready so will sit back and relax until the sun comes out. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Surrey. Off to the Knit and Natter group at the Library today, then shopping, fish and chips and singing tonight.

Angela glad you had your tooth pulled, healing hugs. 

Still not managed to catch up yet. xx


----------



## jinx

Morning. We are doing the same thing. I am sitting here at 3 a.m. waiting for the sun to come out. Hoping the mower man has an easy fix for the mower.Try to enjoy the sunshine and fresh air as you cut the grass.


Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from a cloudy Wales, hopefully the sun will burn through later. The mower man should be coming today so I can then finish cutting the grass, although I suspect the rest of it will need doing again very soon. Left overs for dinner today so that is all ready so will sit back and relax until the sun comes out. xx


----------



## jinx

Morning. Hope you enjoy your sunshiny day.


PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Off to the Knit and Natter group at the Library today, then shopping, fish and chips and singing tonight.
> 
> Angela glad you had your tooth pulled, healing hugs.
> 
> Still not managed to catch up yet. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Morning. We are doing the same thing. I am sitting here at 3 a.m. waiting for the sun to come out. Hoping the mower man has an easy fix for the mower.Try to enjoy the sunshine and fresh air as you cut the grass.


Morning, yes it is an easy fix, just replacing a belt, still waiting for the sun. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Morning, yes it is an easy fix, just replacing a belt, still waiting for the sun. xx


I'll send you some x


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> Morning. Hope you enjoy your sunshiny day.


Morning Jinx. Things are getting busy here. Xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> I'll send you some x


Wow that was quick, it is trying, just has a few more layers of cloud to burn off. xx


----------



## RookieRetiree

Islander said:


> How is yours Jeanette? xxx


It's healing just fine. The stitches are still there and due to come out on Friday. It needs to heal for 3 months before we do anything else. I'm glad insurance will pay for an implant, because the gap is already throwing my chewing off balance and I bite my cheek.


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Good luck, I hope you get it finished before the cold weather hits.


We already have cold weather, although our cold is nowhere near your cold temperatures.????????

I also haven't got very much to do, befote it is finished; I just have to get on with it! ????????


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> We used to go to the Medieval Fair in Ontario every summer and had a great time despite the thunderstorms that always seemed to pass through while we were there. Then they moved the Medieval Fair to Newfoundland, 4 provinces away, because the insurance rules in Ontario got stupid. There is a place in Toronto that has Medieval meals and horse jousting, but they are so incredibly expensive that we haven't gone. And they don' t have the vendors, just the food and entertainment.


The fair that we went too, was the first one to be held in the Mid North, there is a much bigger one held in the South, near Adelaide, which I wouldn't mind going too.

I just had anothet small drink of my mead, and my face immediately felt like it was on fire; so I might not be able to drink these bottles of mead, after all! That will make me so sad, because I really like it! ????????


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> I need to go now.
> Everyone have a great day.


You have a good day also. xoxoxo


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:28 am EST and 11'C (52'F). Overcast and cool again today, but summer temperatures are coming back tomorrow.
The opossum was on the front porch in daylight. Unfortunately someone had already eaten all the cat food, so he didn't get anything.
Tomorrow is our provincial elections. Doug Ford, the brother of our old Toronto mayor Rob Ford, has been campaigning without incident. 
I have been crocheting flowers.


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> If you went there you'd have to get a bigger garden and bigger purse probably. xxxx


I really can't buy any more but I just love to look at them! Not sure if it's worth a 4 hour round trip though!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

binkbrice said:


> I am so tired today the came today and demoed my bathroom it is now gutted and I am shocked how big the room is with nothing in it my bedroom growing up was not much bigger!


It is shocking, isn't it? I remember when we had ours done, it looked huge and it is only 66" x 78"!!!


----------



## London Girl

WOW!!!! Can't wait to see the finished room!! xx


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> The fair that we went too, was the first one to be held in the Mid North, there is a much bigger one held in the South, near Adelaide, which I wouldn't mind going too.
> 
> I just had anothet small drink of my mead, and my face immediately felt like it was on fire; so I might not be able to drink these bottles of mead, after all! That will make me so sad, because I really like it! ????????


Maybe just make it an occasional treat.
My face gets flushed when I drink hard liquor, not just my nose :sm01:


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> Wow! Looking forward to seeing the finished room. :sm02: xxxooo


Pam, that is pretty well exactly what I said but a bit later!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> I've not caught up.. Slept all day yesterday.. Laying on my left side was the only way the tooth didn't hurt.
> Got it yanked out today. Still hurts but in a different better way.


But this pain will get better very soon. Spoil yourself rotten in the meantime, salt water gentle rinse and pain killers!! xxxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

RookieRetiree said:


> It's healing just fine. The stitches are still there and due to come out on Friday. It needs to heal for 3 months before we do anything else. I'm glad insurance will pay for an implant, because the gap is already throwing my chewing off balance and I bite my cheek.


3 months is a long time to be chewing on your cheek.
Healing <hug> sent your way.


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Are your stems too long and woody on older plants? I don't wait to the fall, I just pull them out and break them again with some roots on each piece and stick them back in the ground... haven't had any problems. Keep them watered till they take. xoxox Thanks for the site, nice to see all the different varieties.


I might try that but didn't want to kill them. On the other hand they are much too tightly packed now so losing a few won't really hurt!! Thanks for the tip Trish!! xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Off to the Knit and Natter group at the Library today, then shopping, fish and chips and singing tonight.
> 
> Angela glad you had your tooth pulled, healing hugs.
> 
> Still not managed to catch up yet. xx


I'm still coughing. I was hoping to go to Knit Night on Thursday, but I don't want to infect anyone.
Enjoy your Knit and Natter group.


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> WOW!!!! Can't wait to see the finished room!! xx


And a very good morning to you. What's the weather like? The sun has come out now and it looks as though it is going to be another glorious day, might have to go out in the garden later. Just remembered it's our wedding anniversary today, good job the postman came early or I would never have known. As you might have guessed lots of celebrations (not). Oh well another year gone. Have a good day. xxxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Off to the Knit and Natter group at the Library today, then shopping, fish and chips and singing tonight.
> 
> Angela glad you had your tooth pulled, healing hugs.
> 
> Still not managed to catch up yet. xx


I'm not surprised, don't know how you have the energy to fit it all in! I could probably manage the fish & chips tough!! :sm23: xxxx


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Yes the sun came out here this afternoon so I consulted my back whether I weed or knit. Back said knit so have enjoyed a peaceful afternoon. xx


Your back is very wise, and made the correct decicion. Glad you had a good afternoon! xoxoxo


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Morning. We are doing the same thing. I am sitting here at 3 a.m. waiting for the sun to come out. Hoping the mower man has an easy fix for the mower.Try to enjoy the sunshine and fresh air as you cut the grass.


Hope you didn't have to wait too long, it's coming up at about 4.15 here now! xxx


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from a cloudy Wales, hopefully the sun will burn through later. The mower man should be coming today so I can then finish cutting the grass, although I suspect the rest of it will need doing again very soon. Left overs for dinner today so that is all ready so will sit back and relax until the sun comes out. xx


I just tracked mown grass all through the kitchen. I went out to chase a squirrel off the hummingbird feeder and forgot that the lawn had been cut yesterday. I usually change my shoes at the door, but again, forgot.
Hopefully your mower man will get the mower fixed before the sun comes out.


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> The fair that we went too, was the first one to be held in the Mid North, there is a much bigger one held in the South, near Adelaide, which I wouldn't mind going too.
> 
> I just had anothet small drink of my mead, and my face immediately felt like it was on fire; so I might not be able to drink these bottles of mead, after all! That will make me so sad, because I really like it! ????????


Mead spritzer? xxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:28 am EST and 11'C (52'F). Overcast and cool again today, but summer temperatures are coming back tomorrow.
> The opossum was on the front porch in daylight. Unfortunately someone had already eaten all the cat food, so he didn't get anything.
> Tomorrow is our provincial elections. Doug Ford, the brother of our old Toronto mayor Rob Ford, has been campaigning without incident.
> I have been crocheting flowers.


Good morning Nitzy, we started off at 11'C this morning but are up to about 20'C now!!


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> You have nice trees out there. Mr J says our falls are not as beautiful as the falls in Ontario where he was born. xoxox


It's our Sugar Maples. Make wonderful maple syrup and lovely fall colours. 
The maple syrup bush just to the north of the highway is up for sale. Hopefully the new owner will continue to make maple syrup, and not just sell the land for housing. I'll have to go further to get my syrup.
Your maples have HUGE leaves.


----------



## nitz8catz

linkan said:


> I've not caught up.. Slept all day yesterday.. Laying on my left side was the only way the tooth didn't hurt.
> Got it yanked out today. Still hurts but in a different better way.


I hope it heals quickly.


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> And a very good morning to you. What's the weather like? The sun has come out now and it looks as though it is going to be another glorious day, might have to go out in the garden later. Just remembered it's our wedding anniversary today, good job the postman came early or I would never have known. As you might have guessed lots of celebrations (not). Oh well another year gone. Have a good day. xxxx


Have as happy an anniversary as you can have dear and a mended mower for a present!! Sunny and pleasant here now am going to a friend's for lunch which might be consumed in the garden, it should be nice!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> I just tracked mown grass all through the kitchen. I went out to chase a squirrel off the hummingbird feeder and forgot that the lawn had been cut yesterday. I usually change my shoes at the door, but again, forgot.
> Hopefully your mower man will get the mower fixed before the sun comes out.


I'd leave it until it dries then hoover it up or maybe you have to sort it before you go to work? Don't forget to put the bins out!! xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

binkbrice said:


> I am so tired today the came today and demoed my bathroom it is now gutted and I am shocked how big the room is with nothing in it my bedroom growing up was not much bigger!


That is a nice size bathroom. I hope the renovation goes quickly and it will be usable soon.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Well I really enjoyed the film, 8/10 but DH only gave it 5/10. He says it was to dark, literally and too noisy and he couldn't follow the plot. Oh dear!!! Have just had an our out in the garden in the evening sun, tidying up and watering. The Heucheras are getting a bit out of hand. Come the Autumn, I think I will have to have them all out, split up and replanted tidily!! I think a visit to this place might be in order!! xxxxx
> 
> https://www.heucheraholics.co.uk/Green_Foliage/cat3666017_3411975.aspx


I didn't know there were so many varieties of heuchera. I don't think I can buy that many here.
Thanks for the info on the Star Wars movie.


----------



## Xiang

Miss Pam said:


> Wow! Looking forward to seeing the finished room. :sm02: xxxooo


What she says. xoxoxo


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> wELL....Ive not won anything for my holiday purse. looks like I could be going to Whitby. I did however. win some Mr kipling lemon cakes and a madeira cake. Maybe my luck will change next week. I cant really grumble can I Jim is still working hard.


Whitby is not a bad place to visit. Is it? I haven't had fish and chips in Whitby lately. And it would be nice to eat the fish and chips near the beach or harbour and watch the waves.
Share some of those cakes with Jim.


----------



## nitz8catz

Miss Pam said:


> Lovely flowers! So sorry you had to deal with an upset tummy. I hope you're feeling better this morning. xxxooo


DD has promised to cut back on the garlic, (until she forgets again).


----------



## Xiang

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm glad you had it taken out. Hope you feel even better tomorrow.


Same from me also. xoxoxo


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> I'd leave it until it dries then hoover it up or maybe you have to sort it before you go to work? Don't forget to put the bins out!! xxxx


I put the bins out when I got up. It's nice that the days are so long now.
I swept the grass cuttings. They weren't too wet. Just enough to stick to the shoes, not the broom.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Have as happy an anniversary as you can have dear and a mended mower for a present!! Sunny and pleasant here now am going to a friend's for lunch which might be consumed in the garden, it should be nice!! xxxx


That does sound like a nice lunch.
We soon won't be able to go into the back yard except at lunchtime. The leaves are all out full now, so the backyard is in shade for most of the day. The mosquitoes love it.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Good morning Nitzy, we started off at 11'C this morning but are up to about 20'C now!!


Summer temperatures! You're having quite a warm spell.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Mead spritzer? xxx


Or a little mead chaser?


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Off to the Knit and Natter group at the Library today, then shopping, fish and chips and singing tonight.
> 
> Angela glad you had your tooth pulled, healing hugs.
> 
> Still not managed to catch up yet. xx





London Girl said:


> I'm not surprised, don't know how you have the energy to fit it all in! I could probably manage the fish & chips tough!! :sm23: xxxx


I get tired just ready all that our Purple is doing.

:sm01:


----------



## nitz8catz

Grandfather clock is telling me I'm late.
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> Morning. Hope you enjoy your sunshiny day.


We had a wonderful sunshiny day today, and almost every day since we got home! The temperatures are within the usual range, for this time of the year; but continuing with lots of sunshine. ????☉????


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Morning, yes it is an easy fix, just replacing a belt, still waiting for the sun. xx





PurpleFi said:


> I'll send you some x


Have tried to send some sunshine to you, but it gets stuck on the International Date Line! ????????????


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Wow that was quick, it is trying, just has a few more layers of cloud to burn off. xx


Hurray xxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> I really can't buy any more but I just love to look at them! Not sure if it's worth a 4 hour round trip though!! xxxx


You can make an overnight stop here if you want. Or come for a few days and we can all go together xxxx


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Mead spritzer? xxx


Possibly, I have only been using a shot glass to have the mead, as I thought I would have less chance of having any kind of reaction to anything in the drink. I seem to be getting more sensitive to allergens, as I get older ... not much fun in that! ????????????


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> And a very good morning to you. What's the weather like? The sun has come out now and it looks as though it is going to be another glorious day, might have to go out in the garden later. Just remembered it's our wedding anniversary today, good job the postman came early or I would never have known. As you might have guessed lots of celebrations (not).  Oh well another year gone. Have a good day. xxxx


Congratulations xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

nitz8catz said:


> I get tired just ready all that our Purple is doing.
> 
> :sm01:


????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## Xiang

I'm having a bit of a problem with concentrating atm, so I am signing out.. might be back on later, if my concentration improves, before I go to bed! 
Enjoy whatever you happen to be doing today. xoxoxo


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Summer temperatures! You're having quite a warm spell.


Yeah, I don't need it to be any warmer than that!!


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> You can make an overnight stop here if you want. Or come for a few days and we can all go together xxxx


That sounds great, maybe we should make a date for the September opening? Xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Pam, that is pretty well exactly what I said but a bit later!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


Great minds!!!! :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> And a very good morning to you. What's the weather like? The sun has come out now and it looks as though it is going to be another glorious day, might have to go out in the garden later. Just remembered it's our wedding anniversary today, good job the postman came early or I would never have known. As you might have guessed lots of celebrations (not). Oh well another year gone. Have a good day. xxxx


Happy Anniversary to you both! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Hope you didn't have to wait too long, it's coming up at about 4.15 here now! xxx


That's about the time it's coming up here, too! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> DD has promised to cut back on the garlic, (until she forgets again).


We can hope! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> I get tired just ready all that our Purple is doing.
> 
> :sm01:


Me, too! :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## SaxonLady

linkan said:


> I've not caught up.. Slept all day yesterday.. Laying on my left side was the only way the tooth didn't hurt.
> Got it yanked out today. Still hurts but in a different better way.


Well done. It will soon stop hurting.


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> And a very good morning to you. What's the weather like? The sun has come out now and it looks as though it is going to be another glorious day, might have to go out in the garden later. Just remembered it's our wedding anniversary today, good job the postman came early or I would never have known. As you might have guessed lots of celebrations (not). Oh well another year gone. Have a good day. xxxx


sounds a lot like ours!


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> That sounds great, maybe we should make a date for the September opening? Xxxx


Sounds good to me. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Thanks everyone, our anniversary has gone the same way as my birthday. Even the mower man didn't turn up. xx :sm16: :sm16:


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Thanks everyone, our anniversary has gone the same way as my birthday. Even the mower man didn't turn up. xx :sm16: :sm16:


Honestly, you can't rely on anyone these days! :sm22: :sm14: :sm25: xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Honestly, you can't rely on anyone these days! :sm22: :sm14: :sm25: xxxx


Except your friends. xxxx


----------



## RookieRetiree

Barn-dweller said:


> Thanks everyone, our anniversary has gone the same way as my birthday. Even the mower man didn't turn up. xx :sm16: :sm16:


Sorry about that. I will dedicate this cherry streusel for your anniversary.


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Except your friends. xxxx


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

RookieRetiree said:


> Sorry about that. I will dedicate this cherry streusel for your anniversary.


Ooh, that looks glorious, I'll take some ice cream with that please Jeanette!! xxxx :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Barn-dweller

RookieRetiree said:


> Sorry about that. I will dedicate this cherry streusel for your anniversary.


Thanks, enjoy it for me. xx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Are your stems too long and woody on older plants? I don't wait to the fall, I just pull them out and break them again with some roots on each piece and stick them back in the ground... haven't had any problems. Keep them watered till they take. xoxox Thanks for the site, nice to see all the different varieties.


On the subject of Heucheras again, a lot of my pink ones got battered and broken in the rain last week so I cut a bunch of them off!


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> I just tracked mown grass all through the kitchen. I went out to chase a squirrel off the hummingbird feeder and forgot that the lawn had been cut yesterday. I usually change my shoes at the door, but again, forgot.
> Hopefully your mower man will get the mower fixed before the sun comes out.


That grass really sticks to the floor doesn't it!
I feel so empowered today, I hired a nice gentlemen to mow all my Mom's grass, in all honesty I was dreading getting on that tractor myself! xxx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> That grass really sticks to the floor doesn't it!
> I feel so empowered today, I hired a nice gentlemen to mow all my Mom's grass, in all honesty I was dreading getting on that tractor myself! xxx


Some times the easiest option is by far the better option, good for you - and I bet you mum was flirting with the nice gentleman!! :sm09: xxx


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> On the subject of Heucheras again, a lot of my pink ones got battered and broken in the rain last week so I cut a bunch of them off!


Those are just beautiful June! They look awesome on their on in a vase. I'm missing the red flowered ones I used to have years ago. Right now I have dark chocolate with white flowers.

We had a torrent rain last night and I found many of the peonies down even though they were staked and wired... the elk are back as well. Great fun! xxxx


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> Some times the easiest option is by far the better option, good for you - and I bet you mum was flirting with the nice gentleman!! :sm09: xxx


I haven't told Mr. J... it's not going to go over good. Yes she will be flirting with him and now the garbage man has competition! xoxox


----------



## binkbrice

London Girl said:


> WOW!!!! Can't wait to see the finished room!! xx


I can't wait either our cabinets came today and they are gorgeous right now you have to watch that first step it's a doozy


----------



## Islander

RookieRetiree said:


> Sorry about that. I will dedicate this cherry streusel for your anniversary.


You're such a good cook and nice to boot!


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> That does sound like a nice lunch.
> We soon won't be able to go into the back yard except at lunchtime. The leaves are all out full now, so the backyard is in shade for most of the day. The mosquitoes love it.


How about a netted tent/gazebo?


----------



## Islander

They are paving up the street and I can feel my chair vibrating lol!


----------



## Islander

binkbrice said:


> I canât wait either our cabinets came today and they are gorgeous right now you have to watch that first step itâs a doozy


This is very exciting... at least I'm excited for you! xox


----------



## binkbrice

London Girl said:


> It is shocking, isn't it? I remember when we had ours done, it looked huge and it is only 66" x 78"!!!


Ours is 96" x 156" or 8'x13'.


----------



## Islander

RookieRetiree said:


> It's healing just fine. The stitches are still there and due to come out on Friday. It needs to heal for 3 months before we do anything else. I'm glad insurance will pay for an implant, because the gap is already throwing my chewing off balance and I bite my cheek.


It will all be good again when it's finished. Nothing like biting yourself. :sm03: xoxo


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> I might try that but didn't want to kill them. On the other hand they are much too tightly packed now so losing a few won't really hurt!! Thanks for the tip Trish!! xxxx


You can't kill them, mine rarely fail! xox


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> And a very good morning to you. What's the weather like? The sun has come out now and it looks as though it is going to be another glorious day, might have to go out in the garden later. Just remembered it's our wedding anniversary today, good job the postman came early or I would never have known. As you might have guessed lots of celebrations (not). Oh well another year gone. Have a good day. xxxx


I will toast you with a wee Bailey's tonight. Mine's this month too and we usually sleep through it. Sending love. xoxoxo


----------



## Islander

Glad to see you back Chris, was missing your presence. xoxox


----------



## binkbrice

Islander said:


> This is very exciting... at least I'm excited for you! xox


I'm excited for it to be done having one bathroom in this house is for the birds it's been one day and it already is a pain....


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Those are just beautiful June! They look awesome on their on in a vase. I'm missing the red flowered ones I used to have years ago. Right now I have dark chocolate with white flowers.
> 
> We had a torrent rain last night and I found many of the peonies down even though they were staked and wired... the elk are back as well. Great fun! xxxx


You are really up against it in your garden but I so admire that you don't give up and your garden pays you back by looking awesome!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> I haven't told Mr. J... it's not going to go over good. Yes she will be flirting with him and now the garbage man has competition! xoxox


Hehehehe!! Nothing like a little flirt to bolster your mums spirits! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

binkbrice said:


> I can't wait either our cabinets came today and they are gorgeous right now you have to watch that first step it's a doozy


Oh my, hard to believe that is shortly going to be a fabulous bathroom, but it will!!


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> They are paving up the street and I can feel my chair vibrating lol!


Some folks pay a lot of money for one of those!!! :sm23: xxx


----------



## London Girl

binkbrice said:


> Ours is 96" x 156" or 8'x13'.


Massive!!! xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> On the subject of Heucheras again, a lot of my pink ones got battered and broken in the rain last week so I cut a bunch of them off!


An impressive display. xxxx :sm24:


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> I will toast you with a wee Bailey's tonight. Mine's this month too and we usually sleep through it. Sending love. xoxoxo


Thank you, will join you with a Tia Maria later. xx


----------



## linkan

RookieRetiree said:


> It's healing just fine. The stitches are still there and due to come out on Friday. It needs to heal for 3 months before we do anything else. I'm glad insurance will pay for an implant, because the gap is already throwing my chewing off balance and I bite my cheek.


Bless your heart ! I haven't had to have any stitches for any of my tooth extractions thank goodness. 
But i have lost so many teeth that now I've only got one on each side that touches top and bottom. Makes chewing not so easy for sure. Problem is Medicare i have has no dental plan so i don't get replacements. ???? 
Oh well.. Such is life .. I still have more than some and for that I'm blessed.????


----------



## linkan

RookieRetiree said:


> Sorry about that. I will dedicate this cherry streusel for your anniversary.


Oooooooooo pretty.


----------



## linkan

London Girl said:


> On the subject of Heucheras again, a lot of my pink ones got battered and broken in the rain last week so I cut a bunch of them off!


Those are so pretty .


----------



## linkan

binkbrice said:


> I can't wait either our cabinets came today and they are gorgeous right now you have to watch that first step it's a doozy


Aw ,my boy's are doing a good job !


----------



## linkan

binkbrice said:


> I'm excited for it to be done having one bathroom in this house is for the birds it's been one day and it already is a pain....


Just think... We've been in our house for 25 yrs. And it's always only had one bathroom. LOL
With all the stray kids and people we've housed over the years it ain't been easy. I feel your pain LOL


----------



## Miss Pam

RookieRetiree said:


> Sorry about that. I will dedicate this cherry streusel for your anniversary.


Yummy!!! :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> On the subject of Heucheras again, a lot of my pink ones got battered and broken in the rain last week so I cut a bunch of them off!


Pretty! :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## binkbrice

linkan said:


> Just think... We've been in our house for 25 yrs. And it's always only had one bathroom. LOL
> With all the stray kids and people we've housed over the years it ain't been easy. I feel your pain LOL


Yeah but we have had 2 bathrooms for the past 22 yrs!


----------



## LondonChris

linkan said:


> I finished !????????????????
> All done by hand.


That is amazing.


----------



## Xiang

Hello ladies, I have just sat down, after having a nice easy meal of sausages & mushrooms - cooked on bbq by dh! Also had a mead spritzer, just to test the allergen situation. Not looking good though, after a couple of sips; I felt the teltale burn of reddening cheeks along with a developing headache. So I have just taken an antihistamine, which is already a part of my life, so taking it for one more thing isn't really a big deal; and it works quite rapidly! ????????????

I am now going to do some catchup, before doing some knitting. Have a great day. xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

Miss Pam said:


> Happy Anniversary to you both! xxxooo


From me also, Jacky xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

RookieRetiree said:


> Sorry about that. I will dedicate this cherry streusel for your anniversary.


That looks so delicious, do you have it with cream, custard .... or both? ????????


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> On the subject of Heucheras again, a lot of my pink ones got battered and broken in the rain last week so I cut a bunch of them off!


Very nice, I do like cut flowers, but I forget to take them out when they are finished! ????????


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> That grass really sticks to the floor doesn't it!
> I feel so empowered today, I hired a nice gentlemen to mow all my Mom's grass, in all honesty I was dreading getting on that tractor myself! xxx


Well done! xoxoxo


----------



## LondonChris

Morning all from a sunny London. Sorry I’ve been missing, I have been thinking of you all. I have giv n up trying to catch up so if I missed anything that I should know about please let me know! It’s been busy around here, my DD is still here but I have given her notice to get out by the weekend! Trouble is I’m loving the boys being here, they are both so funny they cheer me up so.
I am trying to get organised to go out today, I need some time on my own! My DH has hurt his back, I am obviously very sympathetic but why do men have the worse pain? He has been so great with me over the past year while I have been not well, it’s my turn to hurt him but I’m such a bad nurse! I’ll be back, love to you all.


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> I haven't told Mr. J... it's not going to go over good. Yes she will be flirting with him and now the garbage man has competition! xoxox


They can do with a little competion, just to keep them on their toes! ????????


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a sunny Wales. Still waiting for the mower man but must get outside and do something it is way too nice to be indoors, so watch out weeds. Back later. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a sunny Wales. Still waiting for the mower man but must get outside and do something it is way too nice to be indoors, so watch out weeds. Back later. xx


Good morning from a cool and grey Surrey. Had a good busy day yesterday. Went to the Library in the morning and then on the way home started buying the wool for our arts festival workshops - lots of lovely bright colors. I definitely think there is more wool in my house than in the wool shop!

Went to the supermarket and realised it's only 10 days to my party so started thinking about buying things for that! Had lovely fish and chips although they didn't have any of my favourite rock in.

Don't know if I've mentioned before but Wednesday is BIker Day at the chip shop and there are usually about 50 old bikes outside in the carpark - Harleys, Triumphs, Nortons and some very rare and obscure makes, all ridden by silver bikes. Mr P enjoys looking at them while we wait for our fish to be cooked.

Singing last night was great and we are learning some lovely songs in 2 part harmony Needless to say I slept like a log last night.

This month is Surrey Open Arts Studios and today I am going to visit two friends who are taking part, one a mosaic artist and the other a potter.

Other than that I will be sewing up stuff for the yarn bombing.

Happy Thursday everyone. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

LondonChris said:


> Morning all from a sunny London. Sorry I've been missing, I have been thinking of you all. I have giv n up trying to catch up so if I missed anything that I should know about please let me know! It's been busy around here, my DD is still here but I have given her notice to get out by the weekend! Trouble is I'm loving the boys being here, they are both so funny they cheer me up so.
> I am trying to get organised to go out today, I need some time on my own! My DH has hurt his back, I am obviously very sympathetic but why do men have the worse pain? He has been so great with me over the past year while I have been not well, it's my turn to hurt him but I'm such a bad nurse! I'll be back, love to you all.


Hi Chris, so sorry to hear that your DH has hurt his back, healing hugs to him. Hope you get your house back and some 'me' time. xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a sunny Wales. Still waiting for the mower man but must get outside and do something it is way too nice to be indoors, so watch out weeds. Back later. xx


Hope your mower man shows up and glad you've got some sun. xxx


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> Bless your heart ! I haven't had to have any stitches for any of my tooth extractions thank goodness.
> But i have lost so many teeth that now I've only got one on each side that touches top and bottom. Makes chewing not so easy for sure. Problem is Medicare i have has no dental plan so i don't get replacements. ????
> Oh well.. Such is life .. I still have more than some and for that I'm blessed.????


Love your positive outlook Angela, it's the only way to go, always look for the 'upside'!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> Very nice, I do like cut flowers, but I forget to take them out when they are finished! ????????


Same here, I really _don't_ like cut flowers but I couldn't bring myself to put these straight in the bin, they are so pretty. The second I see them start to drop their itty bitty pink flowers everywhere, they're gone!! :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

LondonChris said:


> Morning all from a sunny London. Sorry I've been missing, I have been thinking of you all. I have giv n up trying to catch up so if I missed anything that I should know about please let me know! It's been busy around here, my DD is still here but I have given her notice to get out by the weekend! Trouble is I'm loving the boys being here, they are both so funny they cheer me up so.
> I am trying to get organised to go out today, I need some time on my own! My DH has hurt his back, I am obviously very sympathetic but why do men have the worse pain? He has been so great with me over the past year while I have been not well, it's my turn to hurt him but I'm such a bad nurse! I'll be back, love to you all.


They do say that if men had the babies, they'd only ever have one - even with anatomical impossibilities being left out of the equation!!!


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a cool and grey Surrey. Had a good busy day yesterday. Went to the Library in the morning and then on the way home started buying the wool for our arts festival workshops - lots of lovely bright colors. I definitely think there is more wool in my house than in the wool shop!
> 
> Went to the supermarket and realised it's only 10 days to my party so started thinking about buying things for that! Had lovely fish and chips although they didn't have any of my favourite rock in.
> 
> Don't know if I've mentioned before but Wednesday is BIker Day at the chip shop and there are usually about 50 old bikes outside in the carpark - Harleys, Triumphs, Nortons and some very rare and obscure makes, all ridden by silver bikes. Mr P enjoys looking at them while we wait for our fish to be cooked.
> 
> Singing last night was great and we are learning some lovely songs in 2 part harmony Needless to say I slept like a log last night.
> 
> This month is Surrey Open Arts Studios and today I am going to visit two friends who are taking part, one a mosaic artist and the other a potter.
> 
> Other than that I will be sewing up stuff for the yarn bombing.
> 
> Happy Thursday everyone. xx


Busy, busy, busy, as always!! I have a catching up day today, a bit of gardening, maybe some sewing and possibly even a tiny little bit of housework!! Just wondering when you get yours done!!! xxxx


----------



## LondonChris

London Girl said:


> Busy, busy, busy, as always!! I have a catching up day today, a bit of gardening, maybe some sewing and possibly even a tiny little bit of housework!! Just wondering when you get yours done!!! xxxx


What's housework?


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a cool and grey Surrey. Had a good busy day yesterday. Went to the Library in the morning and then on the way home started buying the wool for our arts festival workshops - lots of lovely bright colors. I definitely think there is more wool in my house than in the wool shop!
> 
> Went to the supermarket and realised it's only 10 days to my party so started thinking about buying things for that! Had lovely fish and chips although they didn't have any of my favourite rock in.
> 
> Don't know if I've mentioned before but Wednesday is BIker Day at the chip shop and there are usually about 50 old bikes outside in the carpark - Harleys, Triumphs, Nortons and some very rare and obscure makes, all ridden by silver bikes. Mr P enjoys looking at them while we wait for our fish to be cooked.
> 
> Singing last night was great and we are learning some lovely songs in 2 part harmony Needless to say I slept like a log last night.
> 
> This month is Surrey Open Arts Studios and today I am going to visit two friends who are taking part, one a mosaic artist and the other a potter.
> 
> Other than that I will be sewing up stuff for the yarn bombing.
> 
> Happy Thursday everyone. xx


Will you have time to breathe? xx :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Hope your mower man shows up and glad you've got some sun. xxx


We've got loads of sun this morning, have done a couple of hours in the garden and now come in to cool off a bit before getting dinner, will send you some, sun that is, if I can. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

LondonChris said:


> What's housework?


Exactly, it's the thing that is done when you have visitors or viewers, we are having neither so sod it. xx :sm23:


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:30 am EST and 12'C (54'F). It's cloudy, but the golden locust tree in the back yard keeps glowing so I think the sun is trying to come out. Rain is expected around suppertime.
I did a bit of knitting on my summertop. I need to find a finger protector for one of my fingers before I crochet any more. One of my fingers keeps going numb from the crochet hook. I've tried changing the way that I hold the hook, but I keep forgetting and going back to the old hold. I just started the neck edge of the summertop. I like the subtle stripes. I'm not normally a stripe person.
I just need to stop coughing now. It's getting tiring.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Exactly, it's the thing that is done when you have visitors or viewers, we are having neither so sod it. xx :sm23:


I like your attitude :sm24:


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Same here, I really _don't_ like cut flowers but I couldn't bring myself to put these straight in the bin, they are so pretty. The second I see them start to drop their itty bitty pink flowers everywhere, they're gone!! :sm23: xxxx


That's why I like carnations. They last so long. I've never been able to grow them in the yard though. They like sunshine.
We do bring in lilac flowers from the bushes. They drop their little lilac flowers everywhere. Although all the flowers outside are brown already. If I could reach the honey locust flowers, I'd bring those in. They have such a lovely scent.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a cool and grey Surrey. Had a good busy day yesterday. Went to the Library in the morning and then on the way home started buying the wool for our arts festival workshops - lots of lovely bright colors. I definitely think there is more wool in my house than in the wool shop!
> 
> Went to the supermarket and realised it's only 10 days to my party so started thinking about buying things for that! Had lovely fish and chips although they didn't have any of my favourite rock in.
> 
> Don't know if I've mentioned before but Wednesday is BIker Day at the chip shop and there are usually about 50 old bikes outside in the carpark - Harleys, Triumphs, Nortons and some very rare and obscure makes, all ridden by silver bikes. Mr P enjoys looking at them while we wait for our fish to be cooked.
> 
> Singing last night was great and we are learning some lovely songs in 2 part harmony Needless to say I slept like a log last night.
> 
> This month is Surrey Open Arts Studios and today I am going to visit two friends who are taking part, one a mosaic artist and the other a potter.
> 
> Other than that I will be sewing up stuff for the yarn bombing.
> 
> Happy Thursday everyone. xx


Busy again.
The Open Arts Studio sounds interesting. We have something like that here in the fall, but the artists studios are so far apart that I've only ever made it to a couple.
All our bikers clubs here seem to be senior clubs. My brother has a old Harley motorcycle. It has it's own place of pride in his basement rec room when he isn't riding it.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a sunny Wales. Still waiting for the mower man but must get outside and do something it is way too nice to be indoors, so watch out weeds. Back later. xx


I hope your mower gets fixed soon. Otherwise enjoy your sunny day.


----------



## nitz8catz

LondonChris said:


> Morning all from a sunny London. Sorry I've been missing, I have been thinking of you all. I have giv n up trying to catch up so if I missed anything that I should know about please let me know! It's been busy around here, my DD is still here but I have given her notice to get out by the weekend! Trouble is I'm loving the boys being here, they are both so funny they cheer me up so.
> I am trying to get organised to go out today, I need some time on my own! My DH has hurt his back, I am obviously very sympathetic but why do men have the worse pain? He has been so great with me over the past year while I have been not well, it's my turn to hurt him but I'm such a bad nurse! I'll be back, love to you all.


They don't have any major hurt to compare to, so everything seems major to them.
Welcome back. I hope you are able to get out for a break.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> That looks so delicious, do you have it with cream, custard .... or both? ????????


I never thought of having cream on streusel. I have a maple syrup streusel. I'll have to try it on that.


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Except your friends. xxxx


Too true. We can always rely on each other.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> Hello ladies, I have just sat down, after having a nice easy meal of sausages & mushrooms - cooked on bbq by dh! Also had a mead spritzer, just to test the allergen situation. Not looking good though, after a couple of sips; I felt the teltale burn of reddening cheeks along with a developing headache. So I have just taken an antihistamine, which is already a part of my life, so taking it for one more thing isn't really a big deal; and it works quite rapidly! ????????????
> 
> I am now going to do some catchup, before doing some knitting. Have a great day. xoxoxo


Sausages on the barby sound really good. 
Sorry about the mead.


----------



## London Girl

LondonChris said:


> What's housework?


 :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> On the subject of Heucheras again, a lot of my pink ones got battered and broken in the rain last week so I cut a bunch of them off!


They made a lovely display. How long do they last once cut?


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Exactly, it's the thing that is done when you have visitors or viewers, we are having neither so sod it. xx :sm23:


I only do it when it's starting to look desperate!! Nothing major, honestly, mostly just flitting round with a duster before we both start sneezing!!xxxx


----------



## SaxonLady

Islander said:


> That grass really sticks to the floor doesn't it!
> I feel so empowered today, I hired a nice gentlemen to mow all my Mom's grass, in all honesty I was dreading getting on that tractor myself! xxx


I like that. Paying someone else to do what you don't want to is empowering!


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:30 am EST and 12'C (54'F). It's cloudy, but the golden locust tree in the back yard keeps glowing so I think the sun is trying to come out. Rain is expected around suppertime.
> I did a bit of knitting on my summertop. I need to find a finger protector for one of my fingers before I crochet any more. One of my fingers keeps going numb from the crochet hook. I've tried changing the way that I hold the hook, but I keep forgetting and going back to the old hold. I just started the neck edge of the summertop. I like the subtle stripes. I'm not normally a stripe person.
> I just need to stop coughing now. It's getting tiring.


Nice, I also hope you stop coughing soon!! xx


----------



## SaxonLady

binkbrice said:


> I can't wait either our cabinets came today and they are gorgeous right now you have to watch that first step it's a doozy


almost frightening. Nowhere to go but up!


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> That's why I like carnations. They last so long. I've never been able to grow them in the yard though. They like sunshine.
> We do bring in lilac flowers from the bushes. They drop their little lilac flowers everywhere. Although all the flowers outside are brown already. If I could reach the honey locust flowers, I'd bring those in. They have such a lovely scent.


They are pretty too, not sure we have those here - or if we do, what they are called!!


----------



## nitz8catz

linkan said:


> Bless your heart ! I haven't had to have any stitches for any of my tooth extractions thank goodness.
> But i have lost so many teeth that now I've only got one on each side that touches top and bottom. Makes chewing not so easy for sure. Problem is Medicare i have has no dental plan so i don't get replacements. ????
> Oh well.. Such is life .. I still have more than some and for that I'm blessed.????


Mum has no molars on the one side. She's wishing for a partial plate, but I think a partial plate needs a tooth to tie into and she doesn't have any there. So I think she's out of luck.
Mum has a little electric chopper for when she can't chew the food. I think it was originally designed to chop things up for baby food, but it's little, quick and does the job. It's made by Black and Decker.
<Hug> to you, just for being you.


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> I never thought of having cream on streusel. I have a maple syrup streusel. I'll have to try it on that.


I'd eat cream on pretty well anything, especially warm cherry streuse, mmmmmmmmmmmmml!!


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> That's why I like carnations. They last so long. I've never been able to grow them in the yard though. They like sunshine.
> We do bring in lilac flowers from the bushes. They drop their little lilac flowers everywhere. Although all the flowers outside are brown already. If I could reach the honey locust flowers, I'd bring those in. They have such a lovely scent.


Carnations, my favourite flowers. xx :sm24:


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> They are paving up the street and I can feel my chair vibrating lol!





London Girl said:


> Some folks pay a lot of money for one of those!!! :sm23: xxx


I can remember as a kid, when they redid the road, they would cut it down, fill it with layers of gravel and leave it for a month before coming back and paving. Now they use those compactor machines, and end up having to repave and fix their job all the time.
I hope the vibrating is done soon and they move on.
I tried one of those vibrating beds at a motel once. I wasn't impressed.


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> They made a lovely display. How long do they last once cut?


Probably not long although so far, they aren't dropping! I have just been out in the garden, although it's a bit too hot and sunny for comfort. I have enough Heuchera flowers blooming to send you all a massive bunch!! Following Trish's instructions, I have culled a couple of big heucheras and split them into many plants, most of which I shall pass on to my zumba friends. Unfortunately, I have about another 25 plants which need the same treatment! :sm16: :sm22: :sm09: xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

I'm going to sign off now.
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a cool and grey Surrey. Had a good busy day yesterday. Went to the Library in the morning and then on the way home started buying the wool for our arts festival workshops - lots of lovely bright colors. I definitely think there is more wool in my house than in the wool shop!
> 
> Went to the supermarket and realised it's only 10 days to my party so started thinking about buying things for that! Had lovely fish and chips although they didn't have any of my favourite rock in.
> 
> Don't know if I've mentioned before but Wednesday is BIker Day at the chip shop and there are usually about 50 old bikes outside in the carpark - Harleys, Triumphs, Nortons and some very rare and obscure makes, all ridden by silver bikes. Mr P enjoys looking at them while we wait for our fish to be cooked.
> 
> Singing last night was great and we are learning some lovely songs in 2 part harmony Needless to say I slept like a log last night.
> 
> This month is Surrey Open Arts Studios and today I am going to visit two friends who are taking part, one a mosaic artist and the other a potter.
> 
> Other than that I will be sewing up stuff for the yarn bombing.
> 
> Happy Thursday everyone. xx


I really think you should try to do something. This lazing around is not good for you.


----------



## SaxonLady

LondonChris said:


> What's housework?


Something you think other people do.


----------



## SaxonLady

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:30 am EST and 12'C (54'F). It's cloudy, but the golden locust tree in the back yard keeps glowing so I think the sun is trying to come out. Rain is expected around suppertime.
> I did a bit of knitting on my summertop. I need to find a finger protector for one of my fingers before I crochet any more. One of my fingers keeps going numb from the crochet hook. I've tried changing the way that I hold the hook, but I keep forgetting and going back to the old hold. I just started the neck edge of the summertop. I like the subtle stripes. I'm not normally a stripe person.
> I just need to stop coughing now. It's getting tiring.


take care of that cough. I don't like the sound of it.


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Busy, busy, busy, as always!! I have a catching up day today, a bit of gardening, maybe some sewing and possibly even a tiny little bit of housework!! Just wondering when you get yours done!!! xxxx


Sorry I do not understand. What is this word?????????????????????????


----------



## SaxonLady

nitz8catz said:


> That's why I like carnations. They last so long. I've never been able to grow them in the yard though. They like sunshine.
> We do bring in lilac flowers from the bushes. They drop their little lilac flowers everywhere. Although all the flowers outside are brown already. If I could reach the honey locust flowers, I'd bring those in. They have such a lovely scent.


Carnations are the best for longevity. And large white daisies, which I love.


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> I'd eat cream on pretty well anything, especially warm cherry streuse, mmmmmmmmmmmmml!!


You and me both!


----------



## PurpleFi

SaxonLady said:


> I really think you should try to do something. This lazing around is not good for you.


????????x


----------



## Miss Pam

LondonChris said:


> Morning all from a sunny London. Sorry I've been missing, I have been thinking of you all. I have giv n up trying to catch up so if I missed anything that I should know about please let me know! It's been busy around here, my DD is still here but I have given her notice to get out by the weekend! Trouble is I'm loving the boys being here, they are both so funny they cheer me up so.
> I am trying to get organised to go out today, I need some time on my own! My DH has hurt his back, I am obviously very sympathetic but why do men have the worse pain? He has been so great with me over the past year while I have been not well, it's my turn to hurt him but I'm such a bad nurse! I'll be back, love to you all.


We've missed you! Sorry your DH has hurt his back. Sending all of you many warm and healing hugs! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:30 am EST and 12'C (54'F). It's cloudy, but the golden locust tree in the back yard keeps glowing so I think the sun is trying to come out. Rain is expected around suppertime.
> I did a bit of knitting on my summertop. I need to find a finger protector for one of my fingers before I crochet any more. One of my fingers keeps going numb from the crochet hook. I've tried changing the way that I hold the hook, but I keep forgetting and going back to the old hold. I just started the neck edge of the summertop. I like the subtle stripes. I'm not normally a stripe person.
> I just need to stop coughing now. It's getting tiring.


The top is going to be great. You're making good progress. Sending you more healing hugs! xxxooo


----------



## binkbrice

Xiang said:


> Hello ladies, I have just sat down, after having a nice easy meal of sausages & mushrooms - cooked on bbq by dh! Also had a mead spritzer, just to test the allergen situation. Not looking good though, after a couple of sips; I felt the teltale burn of reddening cheeks along with a developing headache. So I have just taken an antihistamine, which is already a part of my life, so taking it for one more thing isn't really a big deal; and it works quite rapidly! ????????????
> 
> I am now going to do some catchup, before doing some knitting. Have a great day. xoxoxo


Aw that's a shame I totally understand about being allergic to something you enjoy!


----------



## Barn-dweller

The sun went behind the clouds this afternoon but it was still nice and warm so did a couple more hours in the garden. The front isn't looking too bad now. The mower man is coming this evening so if it's fine tomorrow afternoon I know what I will be doing. Am going to rest and knit this evening. xx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> The sun went behind the clouds this afternoon but it was still nice and warm so did a couple more hours in the garden. The front isn't looking too bad now. The mower man is coming this evening so if it's fine tomorrow afternoon I know what I will be doing. Am going to rest and knit this evening. xx


I did quite a bit of gardening today, nothing on the scale of your garden of course. I have been knitting this afternoon, finishing of a blanketfor the hospice. So the score is: June, 1 - housework, 0 !!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## LondonChris

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:30 am EST and 12'C (54'F). It's cloudy, but the golden locust tree in the back yard keeps glowing so I think the sun is trying to come out. Rain is expected around suppertime.
> I did a bit of knitting on my summertop. I need to find a finger protector for one of my fingers before I crochet any more. One of my fingers keeps going numb from the crochet hook. I've tried changing the way that I hold the hook, but I keep forgetting and going back to the old hold. I just started the neck edge of the summertop. I like the subtle stripes. I'm not normally a stripe person.
> I just need to stop coughing now. It's getting tiring.


Looking good, hope you feel better soon. Xx


----------



## LondonChris

London Girl said:


> Probably not long although so far, they aren't dropping! I have just been out in the garden, although it's a bit too hot and sunny for comfort. I have enough Heuchera flowers blooming to send you all a massive bunch!! Following Trish's instructions, I have culled a couple of big heucheras and split them into many plants, most of which I shall pass on to my zumba friends. Unfortunately, I have about another 25 plants which need the same treatment! :sm16: :sm22: :sm09: xxxx


I intend looking for heuchera plants when I get to the garden Center. I have so much bare ground in our garden.


----------



## LondonChris

Evening, I’ve had a good day. Went to the centre where I am supposed to work today. I haven’t been for ages. Had lunch with my friend then went to see my knitting group. I then stayed for a party. It’s volunteers week so there was a party later in the afternoon, not many people but so much drink, I so wish I could have a glass????????????. Home now, having the boys tonight while DD goes to choir, I so hope they sleep tonight.


----------



## London Girl

LondonChris said:


> I intend looking for heuchera plants when I get to the garden Center. I have so much bare ground in our garden.


I shall be able to let you have some in the near future! xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> I did quite a bit of gardening today, nothing on the scale of your garden of course. I have been knitting this afternoon, finishing of a blanketfor the hospice. So the score is: June, 1 - housework, 0 !!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


Well done on getting your priorities right, It's taken me all day to tidy up the rockery in the front but does look a bit better now. xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Well done on getting your priorities right, It's taken me all day to tidy up the rockery in the front but does look a bit better now. xxxx


I thought it looked pretty good when I was there, as Max Boyce might have said!! xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> I thought it looked pretty good when I was there, as Max Boyce might have said!! xxxx


Ah memories. All the grass had gone mad between the plants, a barrow load full. xxxx


----------



## linkan

Going to the eye doctor today. Being pretty lazy today till i go .


----------



## linkan

Ds and his girlfriend Jackie. Built something interesting in the backyard and i fully intend to stay in it all day tomorrow with sweet pea !


----------



## linkan

It's 4ft. Deep. & 16ft. Wide


----------



## linkan

Eye doc says i could benefit from glasses with bifocals. Or just keep using readers. 

.... Not a tough decision.


----------



## Miss Pam

linkan said:


> Ds and his girlfriend Jackie. Built something interesting in the backyard and i fully intend to stay in it all day tomorrow with sweet pea !


 :sm24: :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:30 am EST and 12'C (54'F). It's cloudy, but the golden locust tree in the back yard keeps glowing so I think the sun is trying to come out. Rain is expected around suppertime.
> I did a bit of knitting on my summertop. I need to find a finger protector for one of my fingers before I crochet any more. One of my fingers keeps going numb from the crochet hook. I've tried changing the way that I hold the hook, but I keep forgetting and going back to the old hold. I just started the neck edge of the summertop. I like the subtle stripes. I'm not normally a stripe person.
> I just need to stop coughing now. It's getting tiring.


Nice colour for you. xxx


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> Carnations, my favourite flowers. xx :sm24:


Mine too, but I can only grow the miniature pinks with any success. xxx


----------



## Islander

:sm23:


nitz8catz said:


> I can remember as a kid, when they redid the road, they would cut it down, fill it with layers of gravel and leave it for a month before coming back and paving. Now they use those compactor machines, and end up having to repave and fix their job all the time.
> I hope the vibrating is done soon and they move on.
> I tried one of those vibrating beds at a motel once. I wasn't impressed.


I wasn't complaining... it just felt very odd to be vibrating in the kitchen lol! xxxx


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> Probably not long although so far, they aren't dropping! I have just been out in the garden, although it's a bit too hot and sunny for comfort. I have enough Heuchera flowers blooming to send you all a massive bunch!! Following Trish's instructions, I have culled a couple of big heucheras and split them into many plants, most of which I shall pass on to my zumba friends. Unfortunately, I have about another 25 plants which need the same treatment! :sm16: :sm22: :sm09: xxxx


I got ruthless and chucked the extra's! Perhaps I should start saving one gallon pots and planting them up to sell for my holiday fund...:sm17: I recently dug up and divided all my large hosta's and have at least 8 large planters of them now plus many more in the ground. Really should start a nursery! xxx


----------



## Islander

SaxonLady said:


> I really think you should try to do something. This lazing around is not good for you.


This made me snicker! xox


----------



## Islander

Xiang said:


> Well done! xoxoxo


Thank you, I'm going to start empowering myself a lot more in the future! :sm17:


----------



## Islander

Miss Pam said:


> We've missed you! Sorry your DH has hurt his back. Sending all of you many warm and healing hugs! xxxooo


I hope DH is feeling better soon as it will make it nicer for you too. xoxoxo


----------



## Islander

linkan said:


> Ds and his girlfriend Jackie. Built something interesting in the backyard and i fully intend to stay in it all day tomorrow with sweet pea !


Does that mean it's a heated pool! :sm24: xxx


----------



## Islander

linkan said:


> Eye doc says i could benefit from glasses with bifocals. Or just keep using readers.
> 
> .... Not a tough decision.


If I could do it again I wouldn't have gotten bifocals, actually I'm tri-focal. Always having to hold my head just right. :sm16:


----------



## linkan

Islander said:


> Does that mean it's a heated pool! :sm24: xxx


Heated by the sun lol


----------



## linkan

Islander said:


> If I could do it again I wouldn't have gotten bifocals, actually I'm tri-focal. Always having to hold my head just right. :sm16:


Yea, i stuck with readers lol... They are cheaper and i am too thrifty for all that other stuff.
I already have about six pairs to make sure i always have some handy lol.


----------



## binkbrice

Islander said:


> Does that mean it's a heated pool! :sm24: xxx


That's what the suns for! :sm16: :sm09:


----------



## binkbrice

linkan said:


> Heated by the sun lol


Hehehe that's what I said!!


----------



## binkbrice

Well we opened our cabinets last night....that are custom made by the way.....and the sink base is busted on the side that would show, the linen cabinet was damaged on the top at the back so we are keeping it at a discount, but they have to redo the sink base and I ordered that cabinet at the beginning of May and it just got here so we will be placing that one in until the new one comes hopefully not damaged!


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a dull damp Wales, it rained in the night so no grass cutting today anyway it's shopping day today, don't know which is worse. The road works should be finished this afternoon so our lane will soon be open. See you later. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from Surrey and the sun is just coming out. Went to see my friends who are taking part in the Open Studios exhibition. They were't far away so Mr P and I walked there. Didn't buy anything as we have way too much stuff but interesting work - mosaic and pottery.

Angela, love the look of your pool, enjoy your dip.

Still not caught up but I love you all xxx


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> Going to the eye doctor today. Being pretty lazy today till i go .


How's the tooth socket? Hope the eye socket is ok too :sm16: :sm09: xxx


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> Ds and his girlfriend Jackie. Built something interesting in the backyard and i fully intend to stay in it all day tomorrow with sweet pea !


That looks great, would be in there with you both!! xxx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> I got ruthless and chucked the extra's! Perhaps I should start saving one gallon pots and planting them up to sell for my holiday fund...:sm17: I recently dug up and divided all my large hosta's and have at least 8 large planters of them now plus many more in the ground. Really should start a nursery! xxx


Out of the two plants I pulled and split yesterday, I have about 10 smaller plants sitting in a bucket of water, waiting to go to the zumba girls on Monday!! Fortunately, they all have much bigger gardens that I!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> Heated by the sun lol


Hope you get lots of it then!! :sm09: x


----------



## London Girl

binkbrice said:


> Well we opened our cabinets last night....that are custom made by the way.....and the sink base is busted on the side that would show, the linen cabinet was damaged on the top at the back so we are keeping it at a discount, but they have to redo the sink base and I ordered that cabinet at the beginning of May and it just got here so we will be placing that one in until the new one comes hopefully not damaged!


There's always something, isn't there? Hope you don't have to wait to long for the sink base to be replaced, don't they know you need your perfect bathroom ASAP??!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Good morning all! Didn't have a good night, palpitations woke me up at 3 am and I didn't get back to sleep until about six so I feeling a bit weary today. However, It's a lovely day and we are promised 22'C so I will try and get myself together enough to go out and enjoy it!!

Have a good one everybody, lots of love xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Good morning all! Didn't have a good night, palpitations woke me up at 3 am and I didn't get back to sleep until about six so I feeling a bit weary today. However, It's a lovely day and we are promised 22'C so I will try and get myself together enough to go out and enjoy it!!
> 
> Have a good one everybody, lots of love xxxxxxxxxxxx


Sorry you had a bad night. Don't overdo it today. xxxx


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:30 am EST and 12'C (54'F). It's cloudy, but the golden locust tree in the back yard keeps glowing so I think the sun is trying to come out. Rain is expected around suppertime.
> I did a bit of knitting on my summertop. I need to find a finger protector for one of my fingers before I crochet any more. One of my fingers keeps going numb from the crochet hook. I've tried changing the way that I hold the hook, but I keep forgetting and going back to the old hold. I just started the neck edge of the summertop. I like the subtle stripes. I'm not normally a stripe person.
> I just need to stop coughing now. It's getting tiring.


That is a very subtle change in the colours, once it is finished it will look really good!


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> I never thought of having cream on streusel. I have a maple syrup streusel. I'll have to try it on that.


I would probably have cream, custard AND icecream, with it. When I was a child, mum often had all 3 items available to have with any kind of pudding that we were having, on any given night! Totally delicious! ????????????


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Sausages on the barby sound really good.
> Sorry about the mead.


I will still drink it, just with an added accompaniment of antihistamine. ????????????


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> I'd eat cream on pretty well anything, especially warm cherry streuse, mmmmmmmmmmmmml!!


A girl after my own heart!!


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> I can remember as a kid, when they redid the road, they would cut it down, fill it with layers of gravel and leave it for a month before coming back and paving. Now they use those compactor machines, and end up having to repave and fix their job all the time.
> I hope the vibrating is done soon and they move on.
> I tried one of those vibrating beds at a motel once. I wasn't impressed.


I really don't think the vibrating beds in the motels are proper ones, aren't they coin operated?


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> I would probably have cream, custard AND icecream, with it. When I was a child, mum often had all 3 items available to have with any kind of pudding that we were having, on any given night! Totally delicious! ????????????


What a mum!!! :sm23: xxx


----------



## London Girl

The postman has just delivered my paperwork to do the Colour Run for Greenwich & Bexley Community Hospice, which is a 5k jog/walk around our local park. I am doing this with our Chris's DD, Claire on 25th June! No pressure whatsoever but if anyone can spare a donation, however small, to help me on my way, I would be forever grateful. I have never done anything like this before and it will help me no end to know that my buddies are with me!! Hope this is allowed on KP? This is my Just Giving page link https://www.justgiving.com/fundraising/june-minister

Lots of love, xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:13 am EST and 13'C (55'F). It's sunny. The precipitation that they predicted is now going to stay to the west all weekend.
I had a lovely time at Knit Night. I came home with a bunch of asparagus, last cutting of the season. I finished off the straight knitting on my summer top and started the back. I'll pick up the stitches for the 2nd shoulder after I finish the same part of the back as I have finished. Then the colours will be in the same place. (Can you tell I'm avoiding picking up over 100 stitches from the diagonal of the front piece:?)
I left my allergy medicine at work, so I've been stuffing up again. I'll be getting some more on the way home tonight so I can have some at work and home.
It looks like I'll be the only one going to the Kawartha Fibre Fest this weekend. The other lady from Knit Night had a family emergency. The lady who owns the new LYS said to take pictures.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> The postman has just delivered my paperwork to do the Colour Run for Greenwich & Bexley Community Hospice, which is a 5k jog/walk around our local park. I am doing this with our Chris's DD, Claire on 25th June! No pressure whatsoever but if anyone can spare a donation, however small, to help me on my way, I would be forever grateful. I have never done anything like this before and it will help me no end to know that my buddies are with me!! Hope this is allowed on KP? This is my Just Giving page link https://www.justgiving.com/fundraising/june-minister
> 
> Lots of love, xxxxxxxxxx


Good luck.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> I really don't think the vibrating beds in the motels are proper ones, aren't they coin operated?


Yes, and very loud, if they work at all.


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Probably not long although so far, they aren't dropping! I have just been out in the garden, although it's a bit too hot and sunny for comfort. I have enough Heuchera flowers blooming to send you all a massive bunch!! Following Trish's instructions, I have culled a couple of big heucheras and split them into many plants, most of which I shall pass on to my zumba friends. Unfortunately, I have about another 25 plants which need the same treatment! :sm16: :sm22: :sm09: xxxx


If I was about 20,000km closer, I would take some off your hands, but unfortunately that is not possible! ????????


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> That is a very subtle change in the colours, once it is finished it will look really good!


I'm liking it. I don't like wearing stripes, but this is subtle enough that I'm happy.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Good morning all! Didn't have a good night, palpitations woke me up at 3 am and I didn't get back to sleep until about six so I feeling a bit weary today. However, It's a lovely day and we are promised 22'C so I will try and get myself together enough to go out and enjoy it!!
> 
> Have a good one everybody, lots of love xxxxxxxxxxxx


Just don't fall asleep outside and give yourself a sunburn.


----------



## Xiang

SaxonLady said:


> I really think you should try to do something. This lazing around is not good for you.


????????????????


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> The postman has just delivered my paperwork to do the Colour Run for Greenwich & Bexley Community Hospice, which is a 5k jog/walk around our local park. I am doing this with our Chris's DD, Claire on 25th June! No pressure whatsoever but if anyone can spare a donation, however small, to help me on my way, I would be forever grateful. I have never done anything like this before and it will help me no end to know that my buddies are with me!! Hope this is allowed on KP? This is my Just Giving page link https://www.justgiving.com/fundraising/june-minister
> 
> Lots of love, xxxxxxxxxx


Donation made
Xx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Good luck.


 :sm24: xxx


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from Surrey and the sun is just coming out. Went to see my friends who are taking part in the Open Studios exhibition. They were't far away so Mr P and I walked there. Didn't buy anything as we have way too much stuff but interesting work - mosaic and pottery.
> 
> Angela, love the look of your pool, enjoy your dip.
> 
> Still not caught up but I love you all xxx


It was a nice day for a walk.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a dull damp Wales, it rained in the night so no grass cutting today anyway it's shopping day today, don't know which is worse. The road works should be finished this afternoon so our lane will soon be open. See you later. xx


It will be nice to use your nice new lane.
Happy shopping. Have a nice lunch out. It's always nice when someone else does the cooking and clean up.


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Donation made
> Xx


Bless your little cotton hand-knit socks!!! Thank you dear! xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

nitz8catz said:


> It was a nice day for a walk.


Going to NT garden for lunch xxx


----------



## Xiang

LondonChris said:


> What's housework?





SaxonLady said:


> Something you think other people do.


I don't often do housework, only when it is absolutely necessary! ????????


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Good luck.


Thanks Mav, much appreciated!! I shall imagine you all running with me on the day!! xxx


----------



## nitz8catz

binkbrice said:


> Well we opened our cabinets last night....that are custom made by the way.....and the sink base is busted on the side that would show, the linen cabinet was damaged on the top at the back so we are keeping it at a discount, but they have to redo the sink base and I ordered that cabinet at the beginning of May and it just got here so we will be placing that one in until the new one comes hopefully not damaged!


That is why you always have to open boxes when you receive them. You never know how much the delivery guys have thrown them around.
I hope you can get a new sink base quickly.


----------



## nitz8catz

I just had to remove the LP tank from the barbeque for mum. We ran out of propane while barbequing last night and both mum and DD were annoyed that the burgers had to be fried.
We've had 3 barbeques on this tank and it is the same tank from last fall so I think it did well.


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Going to NT garden for lunch xxx


Lucky you!! Enjoy! xxxx


----------



## Xiang

binkbrice said:


> Aw that's a shame I totally understand about being allergic to something you enjoy!


I will just take antihistamines, before or after, I have another drink of it. ????????


----------



## SaxonLady

LondonChris said:


> Evening, I've had a good day. Went to the centre where I am supposed to work today. I haven't been for ages. Had lunch with my friend then went to see my knitting group. I then stayed for a party. It's volunteers week so there was a party later in the afternoon, not many people but so much drink, I so wish I could have a glass????????????. Home now, having the boys tonight while DD goes to choir, I so hope they sleep tonight.


A busy and pleasurable day. I hope the boys were good for you.


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> If I could do it again I wouldn't have gotten bifocals, actually I'm tri-focal. Always having to hold my head just right. :sm16:


Which is why I got specialty glasses for work. I was getting a sore neck holding my head so I could see through the right spot to read the screen. I got computer glasses that have a focal length of about 5 feet, so I can see to my cubical walls but no further. They're like huge readers at my prescription with extra magnification at the bottom so I can read the papers on my desk.  My insurance only paid for one lens but they were worth it, no more head ache or neck ache.
http://www.zeiss.ca/vision-care/en_ca/better-vision/better-vision-with-zeiss/your-individualized-zeiss-lens/zeiss-officelens-the-perfect-solution-for-vision-at-work.html


----------



## SaxonLady

linkan said:


> Ds and his girlfriend Jackie. Built something interesting in the backyard and i fully intend to stay in it all day tomorrow with sweet pea !


It looks great. You'll get all wrinkly!


----------



## SaxonLady

linkan said:


> Eye doc says i could benefit from glasses with bifocals. Or just keep using readers.
> 
> .... Not a tough decision.


I have bifocals but they can be very expensive.


----------



## SaxonLady

Islander said:


> This made me snicker! xox


so it should. You know how lazy our Purple is!


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> I got ruthless and chucked the extra's! Perhaps I should start saving one gallon pots and planting them up to sell for my holiday fund...:sm17: I recently dug up and divided all my large hosta's and have at least 8 large planters of them now plus many more in the ground. Really should start a nursery! xxx


You end up running out of room in your yard. We ended up chucking ours because we have hostas everywhere now, even beside the sheds and they just keep multiplying. They really like our yard.


----------



## SaxonLady

binkbrice said:


> Well we opened our cabinets last night....that are custom made by the way.....and the sink base is busted on the side that would show, the linen cabinet was damaged on the top at the back so we are keeping it at a discount, but they have to redo the sink base and I ordered that cabinet at the beginning of May and it just got here so we will be placing that one in until the new one comes hopefully not damaged!


Oh dear. What a disappointment for you.


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> Mine too, but I can only grow the miniature pinks with any success. xxx


Anything bigger the elk would find.


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from Surrey and the sun is just coming out. Went to see my friends who are taking part in the Open Studios exhibition. They were't far away so Mr P and I walked there. Didn't buy anything as we have way too much stuff but interesting work - mosaic and pottery.
> 
> Angela, love the look of your pool, enjoy your dip.
> 
> Still not caught up but I love you all xxx


It is an almost perfect day here. I'm pretty much stuck here doing paperwork, but I have to collect something from the doctor's, so will walk down and get some sunshine.


----------



## nitz8catz

I've been watching a herd of deer in Wesleyville on my ride to work every morning. In January there were 6 deer in the herd. Poachers have been picking them off one by one. In April there was only one midget deer left. She had the colours of the full grown deer but she was only the size of a dog. The poachers left her because she was so small. Something must have scared her onto the highway yesterday, and she was too small to get over the concrete barrier in the middle. When she tried to cross back across the highway she didn't make it. So now all the deer in Wesleyville are gone.


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> Nice colour for you. xxx


Thanks. I don't usually wear pink, but I'm broadening my colour base. I have this strange attraction to red as well. :sm17:


----------



## nitz8catz

linkan said:


> It's 4ft. Deep. & 16ft. Wide


My sister's built in is only 5ft deep. It's definitely not made for diving but it's great for lounging around in the water with pool noodles, and sipping drinks.
Enjoy.


----------



## nitz8catz

I'm going to sign off now.
Everyone have a great day.
Happy Friday.


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> Donation made
> Xx


I hope mine worked as well.xx


----------



## RookieRetiree

London Girl said:


> The postman has just delivered my paperwork to do the Colour Run for Greenwich & Bexley Community Hospice, which is a 5k jog/walk around our local park. I am doing this with our Chris's DD, Claire on 25th June! No pressure whatsoever but if anyone can spare a donation, however small, to help me on my way, I would be forever grateful. I have never done anything like this before and it will help me no end to know that my buddies are with me!! Hope this is allowed on KP? This is my Just Giving page link https://www.justgiving.com/fundraising/june-minister
> 
> Lots of love, xxxxxxxxxx


 I think it's okay. Hope US$'s are okay.


----------



## SaxonLady

nitz8catz said:


> Which is why I got specialty glasses for work. I was getting a sore neck holding my head so I could see through the right spot to read the screen. I got computer glasses that have a focal length of about 5 feet, so I can see to my cubical walls but no further. They're like huge readers at my prescription with extra magnification at the bottom so I can read the papers on my desk. My insurance only paid for one lens but they were worth it, no more head ache or neck ache.
> http://www.zeiss.ca/vision-care/en_ca/better-vision/better-vision-with-zeiss/your-individualized-zeiss-lens/zeiss-officelens-the-perfect-solution-for-vision-at-work.html


I wear computer glasses.


----------



## SaxonLady

nitz8catz said:


> I've been watching a herd of deer in Wesleyville on my ride to work every morning. In January there were 6 deer in the herd. Poachers have been picking them off one by one. In April there was only one midget deer left. She had the colours of the full grown deer but she was only the size of a dog. The poachers left her because she was so small. Something must have scared her onto the highway yesterday, and she was too small to get over the concrete barrier in the middle. When she tried to cross back across the highway she didn't make it. So now all the deer in Wesleyville are gone.


That's a horrible story. She must have been lonely and tried looking for company.


----------



## RookieRetiree

SaxonLady said:


> I have bifocals but they can be very expensive.


I have progressives that I get from Zennioptical.com. I've been very happy with them.

https://www.zennioptical.com/p/flexible-plastic-full-rim-eyeglass-frame-/2012?skuId=201225

With frames, prescription lenses and coatings, they were about $100.


----------



## jinx

Morning from my little corner of the world. I am so glad I met all you ladies from across the pond. Paradise seems to have become a place for member from other countries to bash the U.S. and the president. For a bit I thought everyone though of us and our country was an awful place to live. Then I remembered you and realized how wonderful friendship between nations could be if we are looking at the good in people and not trying to find the bad.
Now I am going back to bed and hopefully wake up in a better mood. This getting up at midnight, one, or two in the morning makes a person depressed.
Happy Friday everyone.


----------



## RookieRetiree

jinx said:


> Morning from my little corner of the world. I am so glad I met all you ladies from across the pond. Paradise seems to have become a place for member from other countries to bash the U.S. and the president. For a bit I thought everyone though of us and our country was an awful place to live. Then I remembered you and realized how wonderful friendship between nations could be if we are looking at the good in people and not trying to find the bad.
> Now I am going back to bed and hopefully wake up in a better mood. This getting up at midnight, one, or two in the morning makes a person depressed.
> Happy Friday everyone.


Hope you get back to sleep and wake up all rested. I hate nights like that; they make tge next day seem so long.


----------



## jinx

I hope the palpitations stopped. They certainly can be annoying. Hope you are all together and enjoying this beautiful Friday.


London Girl said:


> Good morning all! Didn't have a good night, palpitations woke me up at 3 am and I didn't get back to sleep until about six so I feeling a bit weary today. However, It's a lovely day and we are promised 22'C so I will try and get myself together enough to go out and enjoy it!!
> 
> Have a good one everybody, lots of love xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## SaxonLady

jinx said:


> Morning from my little corner of the world. I am so glad I met all you ladies from across the pond. Paradise seems to have become a place for member from other countries to bash the U.S. and the president. For a bit I thought everyone though of us and our country was an awful place to live. Then I remembered you and realized how wonderful friendship between nations could be if we are looking at the good in people and not trying to find the bad.
> Now I am going back to bed and hopefully wake up in a better mood. This getting up at midnight, one, or two in the morning makes a person depressed.
> Happy Friday everyone.


I am pleased that thinking of us made you feel better. We are so alike here on connections that the only difference being in different countries makes is that we cannot be together more. Don't read messages from people who just knock others.


----------



## jinx

Hello. Hope you had a bit of fun on your shopping trip. That road work seems to have been completed quickly. Now the buyers have a clear shot to you beautiful home in the country.


Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a dull damp Wales, it rained in the night so no grass cutting today anyway it's shopping day today, don't know which is worse. The road works should be finished this afternoon so our lane will soon be open. See you later. xx


----------



## jinx

linkan said:


> Ds and his girlfriend Jackie. Built something interesting in the backyard and i fully intend to stay in it all day tomorrow with sweet pea !


How nice. Wish I could join you. Have fun today.


----------



## RookieRetiree

jinx said:


> I hope the palpitations stopped. They certainly can be annoying. Hope you are all together and enjoying this beautiful Friday.


June, I hope you are feeling better.


----------



## jinx

linkan said:


> Eye doc says i could benefit from glasses with bifocals. Or just keep using readers.
> 
> .... Not a tough decision.


30 years ago the eye doctor said I would benefit from wearing glasses. I have glasses, but never wear them on my eyes. I find they are the perfect thing to wear to keep my hair out of my eyes. I am going to the eye doctor Monday and I believe I will be wearing my new glasses more often as it is hard to read the closed caption on the t.v. So my eyes and ears are both giving out on me. Sigh, but at least I can feel, smell, and taste so I am still luckier than some.


----------



## RookieRetiree

jinx said:


> Hello. Hope you had a bit of fun on your shopping trip. That road work seems to have been completed quickly. Now the buyers have a clear shot to you beautiful home in the country.


I'm glad they can work on the road in the rain. The city did our short street and some of the driveway aprons and took 2 weeks plus they had come to come back to fix those they messed up the first ime around.

Hope you get some more viewers/serious buyers soon. We have two more rooms all washed down and decluttered so onto the master bedroom. I know I will need to get rid of some heavy winter clothes and the more professional work suits, but it will be bittersweet as those power suits were a validation to me that this hayseed from a small farm in a tiny town in Iowa had made it in the big city. I want to donate them to a charity that helps women prepare for interviews, etc. but I'm told that suits are just not wanted anymore...such a shame. Off to get more bags and boxes.

DH spent yesterday freshening up the flowers. Sadly, we decided that the roses had become too woody to be saved and took them out to be replaced with coleus plants. I wanted columbine and heucheras, but was overruled. I'll post some photos later.


----------



## RookieRetiree

jinx said:


> How nice. Wish I could join you. Have fun today.


The pool looks great!


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Sorry you had a bad night. Don't overdo it today. xxxx


Ditto from me, June! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> That is why you always have to open boxes when you receive them. You never know how much the delivery guys have thrown them around.
> I hope you can get a new sink base quickly.


Me, too, Lisa! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> I've been watching a herd of deer in Wesleyville on my ride to work every morning. In January there were 6 deer in the herd. Poachers have been picking them off one by one. In April there was only one midget deer left. She had the colours of the full grown deer but she was only the size of a dog. The poachers left her because she was so small. Something must have scared her onto the highway yesterday, and she was too small to get over the concrete barrier in the middle. When she tried to cross back across the highway she didn't make it. So now all the deer in Wesleyville are gone.


That is so sad!!! xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Lucky you!! Enjoy! xxxx


Will take you there next time you visit after our party xx


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Bless your little cotton hand-knit socks!!! Thank you dear! xxxx


You're welcome. Xx


----------



## PurpleFi

SaxonLady said:


> so it should. You know how lazy our Purple is!


I am lazily sitting in my chair reading this???????????? but we had a lovely morning at West Green house looking at the gardens. (Photos to follow) and then a light lunch in the cafe.


----------



## London Girl

RookieRetiree said:


> I think it's okay. Hope US$'s are okay.


Thank you so much dear, Just Giving will take pretty well anything and convert it to GB£!! xxxxx


----------



## London Girl

RookieRetiree said:


> I have progressives that I get from Zennioptical.com. I've been very happy with them.
> 
> https://www.zennioptical.com/p/flexible-plastic-full-rim-eyeglass-frame-/2012?skuId=201225
> 
> With frames, prescription lenses and coatings, they were about $100.


Wow, that's really good! Assuming that progressives are what we call varifocals, my laster pair were £300 + ! :sm06: :sm08: :sm22: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Morning from my little corner of the world. I am so glad I met all you ladies from across the pond. Paradise seems to have become a place for member from other countries to bash the U.S. and the president. For a bit I thought everyone though of us and our country was an awful place to live. Then I remembered you and realized how wonderful friendship between nations could be if we are looking at the good in people and not trying to find the bad.
> Now I am going back to bed and hopefully wake up in a better mood. This getting up at midnight, one, or two in the morning makes a person depressed.
> Happy Friday everyone.


I can sympathise with you there dear, hope you managed a few more zzzzzzzzzzs! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> I hope the palpitations stopped. They certainly can be annoying. Hope you are all together and enjoying this beautiful Friday.


Thank jinx, I bit the bullet and drove to the park to walk the route for the Colour Run as I was starting to slightly panic that I wouldn't be able to do it! On the day, I have to go round twice but managed once in about 35 minutes so I think I'll be fine! My DD is a teacher at the school right next to the park so we met up for a few minutes, which was lovely. Apparently, she _runs_ round the entire park in her lunch hour - every day!! Knowing that made me feel really tired again!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## London Girl

RookieRetiree said:


> June, I hope you are feeling better.


Yes thank you dear, I feel right as ninepence now, perhaps I need to walk more!! xxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> 30 years ago the eye doctor said I would benefit from wearing glasses. I have glasses, but never wear them on my eyes. I find they are the perfect thing to wear to keep my hair out of my eyes. I am going to the eye doctor Monday and I believe I will be wearing my new glasses more often as it is hard to read the closed caption on the t.v. So my eyes and ears are both giving out on me. Sigh, but at least I can feel, smell, and taste so I am still luckier than some.


Ah, another lovely lady accentuating the positive, that's the way!! I loved the bit about your hairband with two lenses!!xxx


----------



## London Girl

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm glad they can work on the road in the rain. The city did our short street and some of the driveway aprons and took 2 weeks plus they had come to come back to fix those they messed up the first ime around.
> 
> Hope you get some more viewers/serious buyers soon. We have two more rooms all washed down and decluttered so onto the master bedroom. I know I will need to get rid of some heavy winter clothes and the more professional work suits, but it will be bittersweet as those power suits were a validation to me that this hayseed from a small farm in a tiny town in Iowa had made it in the big city. I want to donate them to a charity that helps women prepare for interviews, etc. but I'm told that suits are just not wanted anymore...such a shame. Off to get more bags and boxes.
> 
> DH spent yesterday freshening up the flowers. Sadly, we decided that the roses had become too woody to be saved and took them out to be replaced with coleus plants. I wanted columbine and heucheras, but was overruled. I'll post some photos later.


Sad to be getting rid of your suits but hopefully, someone will find them and have a good use for them, I believe that some employers still insist on smart workwear. I'm guessing you won't need the heavier winter clothes in your new home? xxxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Will take you there next time you visit after our party xx


That would be lovely, I shall remember to bring my NT card, although I didn't have to produce it at Powys Castle, they just looked up my name and address and din't want ID, which I thought was a bit naughty!! xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Good morning all! Didn't have a good night, palpitations woke me up at 3 am and I didn't get back to sleep until about six so I feeling a bit weary today. However, It's a lovely day and we are promised 22'C so I will try and get myself together enough to go out and enjoy it!!
> 
> Have a good one everybody, lots of love xxxxxxxxxxxx


Sorry to hear that, take it easy today and enjoy the weather, it's raining here. xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> It will be nice to use your nice new lane.
> Happy shopping. Have a nice lunch out. It's always nice when someone else does the cooking and clean up.


We were the first people to use our new lane, the Road Closed sign was still up but we went along it anyway and they were just finishing off a farm track entrance so moved to let us through, it is now the smoothest road in the area. :sm09: Shopping went as shopping does, now home and just had a phone call from my bridesmaid in Australia, so not a bad day except it's raining. xx


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> I am lazily sitting in my chair reading this???????????? but we had a lovely morning at West Green house looking at the gardens. (Photos to follow) and then a light lunch in the cafe.


Hurrah! You REALLY did have a lazy day.


----------



## RookieRetiree

London Girl said:


> Thank you so much dear, Just Giving will take pretty well anything and convert it to GB£!! xxxxx


It worked great.


----------



## RookieRetiree

London Girl said:


> Sad to be getting rid of your suits but hopefully, someone will find them and have a good use for them, I believe that some employers still insist on smart workwear. I'm guessing you won't need the heavier winter clothes in your new home? xxxx


Our new home in Tennessee should be about 40f degrees warmer in the winter time and very little snow and ice. The heavy coats and snow boots will hopefully not be needed.

I think we hit a major milestone with progess on the house yesterday. After the first 2 sets of incorrect disclosure documents, an appraisal that didn't agree with the bank's numbers that they had used in the revised documents, another revised package to correct that, then another revised set to correct interest rate stated incorrectly, we signed off on a set of documents that was finally correct yesterday. We're expecting the final set of papers today or Monday. Does anyone want to bet on whether they'll be correct?


----------



## RookieRetiree

Barn-dweller said:


> We were the first people to use our new lane, the Road Closed sign was still up but we went along it anyway and they were just finishing off a farm track entrance so moved to let us through, it is now the smoothest road in the area. :sm09: Shopping went as shopping does, now home and just had a phone call from my bridesmaid in Australia, so not a bad day except it's raining. xx[/quote
> 
> Is it raining all over the world? It sure is here.


----------



## SaxonLady

RookieRetiree said:


> Barn-dweller said:
> 
> 
> 
> We were the first people to use our new lane, the Road Closed sign was still up but we went along it anyway and they were just finishing off a farm track entrance so moved to let us through, it is now the smoothest road in the area. :sm09: Shopping went as shopping does, now home and just had a phone call from my bridesmaid in Australia, so not a bad day except it's raining. xx[/quote
> 
> Is it raining all over the world? It sure is here.
> 
> 
> 
> No. It is glorious hot sunshine here. Sending you all some of it.....
Click to expand...


----------



## binkbrice

London Girl said:


> There's always something, isn't there? Hope you don't have to wait to long for the sink base to be replaced, don't they know you need your perfect bathroom ASAP??!!! xxxx


Apparently they lost the memo :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## PurpleFi

RookieRetiree said:


> Our new home in Tennessee should be about 40f degrees warmer in the winter time and very little snow and ice. The heavy coats and snow boots will hopefully not be needed.
> 
> I think we hit a major milestone with progess on the house yesterday. After the first 2 sets of incorrect disclosure documents, an appraisal that didn't agree with the bank's numbers that they had used in the revised documents, another revised package to correct that, then another revised set to correct interest rate stated incorrectly, we signed off on a set of documents that was finally correct yesterday. We're expecting the final set of papers today or Monday. Does anyone want to bet on whether they'll be correct?


Fingers crossed it will be xxx


----------



## London Girl

RookieRetiree said:


> It worked great.


Thank you again, it all helps and will bolster my resolve to finish!! xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Here are a few photos from this morning. Lots of lovely roses and peonies and foxgloves and other stuff.....


----------



## London Girl

RookieRetiree said:


> Our new home in Tennessee should be about 40f degrees warmer in the winter time and very little snow and ice. The heavy coats and snow boots will hopefully not be needed.
> 
> I think we hit a major milestone with progess on the house yesterday. After the first 2 sets of incorrect disclosure documents, an appraisal that didn't agree with the bank's numbers that they had used in the revised documents, another revised package to correct that, then another revised set to correct interest rate stated incorrectly, we signed off on a set of documents that was finally correct yesterday. We're expecting the final set of papers today or Monday. Does anyone want to bet on whether they'll be correct?


Not on the form you've told us about but sincerely hope you can swiftly spot any errors!!


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> No. It is glorious hot sunshine here. Sending you all some of it.....


Same here, sorry!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Here are a few photos from this morning. Lots of lovely roses and peonies and foxgloves and other stuff.....


How wonderful! I think I'm taking myself off to an NT tomorrow, probably along with the rest of the South East but no matter!! xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

And some more


----------



## PurpleFi

And finally


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> And finally


They put that there just for you!! Where did you go? xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> They put that there just for you!! Where did you go? xxx


West Green House, Hartley Whitney, not far from here. xx


----------



## jinx

Amazingly beautiful garden. Lucky you.


PurpleFi said:


> And some more


----------



## RookieRetiree

The Purple Posterior Parking Place. I love it.


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> West Green House, Hartley Whitney, not far from here. xx


Definitely haven't been there!! Think I will go to Scotney Castle tomorrow, it's no good going there with DH, it's a bit hilly and he just can't get further than a cream tea in the café!!! :sm23: xxx


----------



## London Girl

RookieRetiree said:


> The Purple Posterior Parking Place. I love it.


 :sm23: xxxx


----------



## RookieRetiree

Here are the photos of the cleaned up landscaping. Coleus along the side of the house and the yellow and white begonias in the rolling patio dividers/planters that DH made a couple of years ago. This is in the front of our house which faces East. It’s nice to sit out there in the morning sun without being in full view of neigbors, pedestrian and mobile passersby.


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> Amazingly beautiful garden. Lucky you.


Thought of you when I was taking these photos xx


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Definitely haven't been there!! Think I will go to Scotney Castle tomorrow, it's no good going there with DH, it's a bit hilly and he just can't get further than a cream tea in the café!!! :sm23: xxx


I could come and keep him company xx


----------



## RookieRetiree

London Girl said:


> :sm23: xxxx


Or, it could be Purple's Posterior Parking Place.


----------



## PurpleFi

RookieRetiree said:


> Here are the photos of the cleaned up landscaping. Coleus along the side of the house and the yellow and white begonias in the rolling patio dividers/planters that DH made a couple of years ago. This is in the front of our house which faces East. It's nice to sit out there in the morning sun without being in full view of neigbors, pedestrian and mobile passersby.


Lovely, coelus remind me of my Mum xx


----------



## PurpleFi

RookieRetiree said:


> Or, it could be Purple's Posterior Parking Place.


He hexx


----------



## London Girl

RookieRetiree said:


> Here are the photos of the cleaned up landscaping. Coleus along the side of the house and the yellow and white begonias in the rolling patio dividers/planters that DH made a couple of years ago. This is in the front of our house which faces East. It's nice to sit out there in the morning sun without being in full view of neigbors, pedestrian and mobile passersby.


That's looking lovely Jeanette!!


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> I could come and keep him company xx


You could come and keep _me_ company, I won't make you do any hills and I'll treat you to a cream tea!!! Also, it being Saturday tomorrow, DH will be otherwise engaged with the Racing Post and the TV!! xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> You could come and keep _me_ company, I won't make you do any hills and I'll treat you to a cream tea!!! Also, it being Saturday tomorrow, DH will be otherwise engaged with the Racing Post and the TV!! xxxx


Would love to come but will be knitting in our Main Square tomorrow xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

RookieRetiree said:


> Our new home in Tennessee should be about 40f degrees warmer in the winter time and very little snow and ice. The heavy coats and snow boots will hopefully not be needed.
> 
> I think we hit a major milestone with progess on the house yesterday. After the first 2 sets of incorrect disclosure documents, an appraisal that didn't agree with the bank's numbers that they had used in the revised documents, another revised package to correct that, then another revised set to correct interest rate stated incorrectly, we signed off on a set of documents that was finally correct yesterday. We're expecting the final set of papers today or Monday. Does anyone want to bet on whether they'll be correct?


Houses and correct papers just don't go together, but fingers crossed they do this time. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> No. It is glorious hot sunshine here. Sending you all some of it.....


It obviously missed me. xx :sm03:


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> And finally


Lovely photos, your bench I presume. xx :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Barn-dweller

RookieRetiree said:


> The Purple Posterior Parking Place. I love it.


Love your pppp description. xx :sm24:


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Definitely haven't been there!! Think I will go to Scotney Castle tomorrow, it's no good going there with DH, it's a bit hilly and he just can't get further than a cream tea in the café!!! :sm23: xxx


Sometimes they're not as daft as they seem. xxxx :sm16:


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> And finally


the best of them all!


----------



## SaxonLady

RookieRetiree said:


> Here are the photos of the cleaned up landscaping. Coleus along the side of the house and the yellow and white begonias in the rolling patio dividers/planters that DH made a couple of years ago. This is in the front of our house which faces East. It's nice to sit out there in the morning sun without being in full view of neigbors, pedestrian and mobile passersby.


such a beautiful tidy garden.


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> It obviously missed me. xx :sm03:


I miss you too.


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Would love to come but will be knitting in our Main Square tomorrow xx


Always an excuse - and always the same one!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxxxxx


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Always an excuse - and always the same one!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxxxxx


She knows her place!


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Always an excuse - and always the same one!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxxxxx


Sorry????????????????????????


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> I miss you too.


Aw thanks. xx :sm12:


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> Which is why I got specialty glasses for work. I was getting a sore neck holding my head so I could see through the right spot to read the screen. I got computer glasses that have a focal length of about 5 feet, so I can see to my cubical walls but no further. They're like huge readers at my prescription with extra magnification at the bottom so I can read the papers on my desk. My insurance only paid for one lens but they were worth it, no more head ache or neck ache.
> http://www.zeiss.ca/vision-care/en_ca/better-vision/better-vision-with-zeiss/your-individualized-zeiss-lens/zeiss-officelens-the-perfect-solution-for-vision-at-work.html


I will give this some serious consideration! xxx


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> She knows her place!


Yep, sitting on a bench in the square, knitting!!! If I was any sort of friend I'd go and knit with her!! :sm08: :sm16: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Sorry????????????????????????


Just kidding love, 'tis a fine thing that you do!! xxxx


----------



## LondonChris

London Girl said:


> I shall be able to let you have some in the near future! xx


Thank you, I'm going out tomorrow to find some plants my garden it is so bare. I would love any cuttings if you have a spare. Xx


----------



## lifeline

LondonChris said:


> Thank you, I'm going out tomorrow to find some plants my garden it is so bare. I would love any cuttings if you have a spare. Xx


Hi Chris nice to see you. I've not posted anything since half term. I've had what felt like the longest week ever. I can't discuss it here but happy to fill anyone in in a PM


----------



## LondonChris

linkan said:


> It's 4ft. Deep. & 16ft. Wide


Got room for me too, I would love to sit in there.


----------



## London Girl

LondonChris said:


> Thank you, I'm going out tomorrow to find some plants my garden it is so bare. I would love any cuttings if you have a spare. Xx


I will have loads of Heucheras for you once I've finished splitting them up. When will I bring them over? Xxxx


----------



## LondonChris

linkan said:


> Eye doc says i could benefit from glasses with bifocals. Or just keep using readers.
> 
> .... Not a tough decision.


I only ever have bifocals, saves changing glasses


----------



## LondonChris

London Girl said:


> The postman has just delivered my paperwork to do the Colour Run for Greenwich & Bexley Community Hospice, which is a 5k jog/walk around our local park. I am doing this with our Chris's DD, Claire on 25th June! No pressure whatsoever but if anyone can spare a donation, however small, to help me on my way, I would be forever grateful. I have never done anything like this before and it will help me no end to know that my buddies are with me!! Hope this is allowed on KP? This is my Just Giving page link https://www.justgiving.com/fundraising/june-minister
> 
> Lots of love, xxxxxxxxxx


Well done for joining up, I will try & come over. Did you see the photos of my girls at the race last year, I will look them out.


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Yep, sitting on a bench in the square, knitting!!! If I was any sort of friend I'd go and knit with her!! :sm08: :sm16: :sm23: xxxx


How true. So would I. Maybe in July.


----------



## SaxonLady

lifeline said:


> Hi Chris nice to see you. I've not posted anything since half term. I've had what felt like the longest week ever. I can't discuss it here but happy to fill anyone in in a PM


Tell all!


----------



## LondonChris

London Girl said:


> Thank jinx, I bit the bullet and drove to the park to walk the route for the Colour Run as I was starting to slightly panic that I wouldn't be able to do it! On the day, I have to go round twice but managed once in about 35 minutes so I think I'll be fine! My DD is a teacher at the school right next to the park so we met up for a few minutes, which was lovely. Apparently, she _runs_ round the entire park in her lunch hour - every day!! Knowing that made me feel really tired again!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


I don't think Claire will be running, you will be fine,, just take it at your own pace.


----------



## LondonChris

RookieRetiree said:


> Barn-dweller said:
> 
> 
> 
> We were the first people to use our new lane, the Road Closed sign was still up but we went along it anyway and they were just finishing off a farm track entrance so moved to let us through, it is now the smoothest road in the area. :sm09: Shopping went as shopping does, now home and just had a phone call from my bridesmaid in Australia, so not a bad day except it's raining. xx[/quote
> 
> Is it raining all over the world? It sure is here.
> 
> 
> 
> Not here, makes a change.
Click to expand...


----------



## vislandgirl54

Gorgeous and relaxing. Wish I were there...


----------



## LondonChris

PurpleFi said:


> And finally


I never knew you liked Purple.........????????????????????????????‍♀????????‍♀????????‍????????


----------



## kdpa07734

PurpleFi said:


> And finally


I just love, love, love all that beautiful purple


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> You end up running out of room in your yard. We ended up chucking ours because we have hostas everywhere now, even beside the sheds and they just keep multiplying. They really like our yard.


Hosta's are so expensive here, I thought maybe put them on line and make a few bucks.


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> I've been watching a herd of deer in Wesleyville on my ride to work every morning. In January there were 6 deer in the herd. Poachers have been picking them off one by one. In April there was only one midget deer left. She had the colours of the full grown deer but she was only the size of a dog. The poachers left her because she was so small. Something must have scared her onto the highway yesterday, and she was too small to get over the concrete barrier in the middle. When she tried to cross back across the highway she didn't make it. So now all the deer in Wesleyville are gone.


Thats sad.. the elk here are poached quite often too, even the pregnant females. They need tougher penalties.


----------



## Islander

jinx said:


> Morning from my little corner of the world. I am so glad I met all you ladies from across the pond. Paradise seems to have become a place for member from other countries to bash the U.S. and the president. For a bit I thought everyone though of us and our country was an awful place to live. Then I remembered you and realized how wonderful friendship between nations could be if we are looking at the good in people and not trying to find the bad.
> Now I am going back to bed and hopefully wake up in a better mood. This getting up at midnight, one, or two in the morning makes a person depressed.
> Happy Friday everyone.


It must be the weather Jinx, quite a few of us aren't sleeping that great lately. xox


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Yep, sitting on a bench in the square, knitting!!! If I was any sort of friend I'd go and knit with her!! :sm08: :sm16: :sm23: xxxx


Hopefully I will not be alone! Xx


----------



## Islander

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm glad they can work on the road in the rain. The city did our short street and some of the driveway aprons and took 2 weeks plus they had come to come back to fix those they messed up the first ime around.
> 
> Hope you get some more viewers/serious buyers soon. We have two more rooms all washed down and decluttered so onto the master bedroom. I know I will need to get rid of some heavy winter clothes and the more professional work suits, but it will be bittersweet as those power suits were a validation to me that this hayseed from a small farm in a tiny town in Iowa had made it in the big city. I want to donate them to a charity that helps women prepare for interviews, etc. but I'm told that suits are just not wanted anymore...such a shame. Off to get more bags and boxes.
> 
> DH spent yesterday freshening up the flowers. Sadly, we decided that the roses had become too woody to be saved and took them out to be replaced with coleus plants. I wanted columbine and heucheras, but was overruled. I'll post some photos later.


You're inspiring me to downsize, there's nothing more satisfying than having more space. I love coleus, they come in so many varieties and colours but unfortunately they are only annuals here. I do nip a few tops to keep in the house over winter though. xox


----------



## Islander

I'm up to 5 hummingbirds feeding at the front feeders. They like to all sit on the telephone wire that comes to the house a few feet away. There's one tough little Rufus, the orange variety that bullies everyone including the Anna's hummer's. Mr. J sometimes wears a red tee and I've warned him not to at his own risk!


----------



## Islander

Hello Josephine! how's my Bentley? xoxox


----------



## Islander

LondonChris said:


> I don't think Claire will be running, you will be fine,, just take it at your own pace.


We'll cheer you on June. ❤ xoxox


----------



## RookieRetiree

Islander said:


> You're inspiring me to downsize, there's nothing more satisfying than having more space. I love coleus, they come in so many varieties and colours but unfortunately they are only annuals here. I do nip a few tops to keep in the house over winter though. xox


Annuals here too, but this way the new owners can decide what they want in that space.


----------



## PurpleFi

Islander said:


> Hello Josephine! how's my Bentley? xoxox


Mad as ever xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Mad as ever xxxx


He looks purrfectly sane and content to me. xx :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## binkbrice

PurpleFi said:


> And finally


Did that bench make it home with you? :sm09:

Lovely photos the flowers and you are just gorgeous!


----------



## Miss Pam

RookieRetiree said:


> Our new home in Tennessee should be about 40f degrees warmer in the winter time and very little snow and ice. The heavy coats and snow boots will hopefully not be needed.
> 
> I think we hit a major milestone with progess on the house yesterday. After the first 2 sets of incorrect disclosure documents, an appraisal that didn't agree with the bank's numbers that they had used in the revised documents, another revised package to correct that, then another revised set to correct interest rate stated incorrectly, we signed off on a set of documents that was finally correct yesterday. We're expecting the final set of papers today or Monday. Does anyone want to bet on whether they'll be correct?


No to the bet but great progress! :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

RookieRetiree said:


> Barn-dweller said:
> 
> 
> 
> We were the first people to use our new lane, the Road Closed sign was still up but we went along it anyway and they were just finishing off a farm track entrance so moved to let us through, it is now the smoothest road in the area. :sm09: Shopping went as shopping does, now home and just had a phone call from my bridesmaid in Australia, so not a bad day except it's raining. xx[/quote
> 
> Is it raining all over the world? It sure is here.
> 
> 
> 
> It's trying to here.
Click to expand...


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> And finally


Lovely photo of you and all the flowers. xxxooo


----------



## binkbrice

lifeline said:


> Hi Chris nice to see you. I've not posted anything since half term. I've had what felt like the longest week ever. I can't discuss it here but happy to fill anyone in in a PM


Sorry you had a hard week Rebecca, we are here for you if you feel like sharing!


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> That's looking lovely Jeanette!!


Ditto from me, Jeanette. :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

SaxonLady said:


> Tell all!


Yes, please, Rebecca. We're here for you. xxxooo


----------



## binkbrice

PurpleFi said:


> Hopefully I will not be alone! Xx[/quote
> 
> Me and Angie are going to meet up and knit by the river where we all sat!!


----------



## PurpleFi

binkbrice said:


> Did that bench make it home with you? :sm09:
> 
> Lovely photos the flowers and you are just gorgeous!


Thank you. Bench was a bit too big to puck up xxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

binkbrice said:


> PurpleFi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully I will not be alone! Xx[/quote
> 
> Me and Angie are going to meet up and knit by the river where we all sat!!
> 
> 
> 
> How lovely. Wish I was with you xxxx
Click to expand...


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> He looks purrfectly sane and content to me. xx :sm09: :sm09:


That pboto was taken after he had had a mad dash round the garden x


----------



## PurpleFi

LondonChris said:


> I never knew you liked Purple.........????????????????????????????‍♀????????‍♀????????‍????????


Ha ha very funny ????????????????????????????xxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

kdpa07734 said:


> I just love, love, love all that beautiful purple


Thank you very much


----------



## Islander

PurpleFi said:


> And some more


Be still my heart... I didn't know primula's came in those colours! All of those flowers are magnificent! xoxox


----------



## Islander

PurpleFi said:


> And finally


Looking lovely my friend! xoxox


----------



## linkan

Popups have kept me from posting most of the day. 
It's terrible that that kind of stuff is legal. I couldn't navigate away from it.


----------



## linkan

And now it's back... I can't catch up on posts.. I can't believe I've managed to post this.


----------



## linkan

PurpleFi said:


> Here are a few photos from this morning. Lots of lovely roses and peonies and foxgloves and other stuff.....


I've gotten on my tablet and now i can post and catch up !!????

Gorgeous photos..i love seeing all of the flowers in everyone's gardens.


----------



## linkan

PurpleFi said:


> Mad as ever xxxx


So handsome


----------



## linkan

RookieRetiree said:


> Here are the photos of the cleaned up landscaping. Coleus along the side of the house and the yellow and white begonias in the rolling patio dividers/planters that DH made a couple of years ago. This is in the front of our house which faces East. It's nice to sit out there in the morning sun without being in full view of neigbors, pedestrian and mobile passersby.


Those are amazing!????????????


----------



## linkan

PurpleFi said:


> And finally


I'm in love :sm04:


----------



## linkan

London Girl said:


> The postman has just delivered my paperwork to do the Colour Run for Greenwich & Bexley Community Hospice, which is a 5k jog/walk around our local park. I am doing this with our Chris's DD, Claire on 25th June! No pressure whatsoever but if anyone can spare a donation, however small, to help me on my way, I would be forever grateful. I have never done anything like this before and it will help me no end to know that my buddies are with me!! Hope this is allowed on KP? This is my Just Giving page link https://www.justgiving.com/fundraising/june-minister
> 
> Lots of love, xxxxxxxxxx


I'll be right next to you in spirit lady , all of us surrounding you ????


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning everyone, it's very dull here at the moment even though we are supposed to be having a lovely weekend, not sure the weather saw the forecast yesterday. The grass is very wet so looks as though it will be a knitting day today, don't worry about me, I'll cope. xx


----------



## SaxonLady

Islander said:


> I'm up to 5 hummingbirds feeding at the front feeders. They like to all sit on the telephone wire that comes to the house a few feet away. There's one tough little Rufus, the orange variety that bullies everyone including the Anna's hummer's. Mr. J sometimes wears a red tee and I've warned him not to at his own risk!


What fun. I've never seen a real life humming bird.


----------



## SaxonLady

linkan said:


> And now it's back... I can't catch up on posts.. I can't believe I've managed to post this.


and loving every minute. How long did it take to get her out?


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning everyone, it's very dull here at the moment even though we are supposed to be having a lovely weekend, not sure the weather saw the forecast yesterday. The grass is very wet so looks as though it will be a knitting day today, don't worry about me, I'll cope. xx


I know you will but I'll worry anyway. Having to sit and knit!


----------



## PurpleFi

Islander said:


> Be still my heart... I didn't know primula's came in those colours! All of those flowers are magnificent! xoxox


They are real Kaffe Fasset colours. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

linkan said:


> And now it's back... I can't catch up on posts.. I can't believe I've managed to post this.


Lovely photo, wish I could join her. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Surrey. My bike and knitting are all packed up in the car ready to take down to the town centre for our Knit and Crochet in Public afternoon.

Hope everyone is having a good week end. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

A few more photos from yesterday...


----------



## PurpleFi

Just a few more


----------



## PurpleFi

Saw this on facebook, isn't it amazing


----------



## London Girl

LondonChris said:


> Well done for joining up, I will try & come over. Did you see the photos of my girls at the race last year, I will look them out.


Yes, I saw them, can't wait to get into that state!!! Hope you can come, would love to see you there!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Hosta's are so expensive here, I thought maybe put them on line and make a few bucks.


That's a great idea, I shall start splitting up my Heucheras with a vengeance!!! xxx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> We'll cheer you on June. ❤ xoxox


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Mad as ever xxxx


And equally gorgeous!! The trouble is, he knows it!! :sm23: xxx


----------



## London Girl

binkbrice said:


> PurpleFi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully I will not be alone! Xx[/quote
> 
> Me and Angie are going to meet up and knit by the river where we all sat!!
> 
> 
> 
> I shall be knitting with you in spirit girls!! xxxx
Click to expand...


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> And now it's back... I can't catch up on posts.. I can't believe I've managed to post this.


So happy for you all that it was warm enough! That's a wonderful picture, looks like a lot of fun!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> I'll be right next to you in spirit lady , all of us surrounding you ????


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning everyone, it's very dull here at the moment even though we are supposed to be having a lovely weekend, not sure the weather saw the forecast yesterday. The grass is very wet so looks as though it will be a knitting day today, don't worry about me, I'll cope. xx


You could sit outside and so join in the Knitting in Public Day thing!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Just a few more


Absolutely stunning!! I'm off to Scotney Castle now to see if I can even come close to your lovely pictures!! xx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Saw this on facebook, isn't it amazing


It's wonderful, love it!!


----------



## Kolby

Wow. That is talent!!


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Absolutely stunning!! I'm off to Scotney Castle now to see if I can even come close to your lovely pictures!! xx


You will. Have fun xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> You could sit outside and so join in the Knitting in Public Day thing!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


Not here I couldn't, too cold and damp, so will have to have a Knit in Private Day. xxxx :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## RookieRetiree

linkan said:


> And now it's back... I can't catch up on posts.. I can't believe I've managed to post this.


Great times. Hope the storms missed you.


----------



## grandma susan

Morning girls, Ive been MIA but I'm back now. I'll be back on line tonight. Ive re-cracked my rib and Im sore. I hope you are all ok. See you soon. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls, Ive been MIA but I'm back now. I'll be back on line tonight. Ive re-cracked my rib and Im sore. I hope you are all ok. See you soon. xx


Oh no not again. How's the decorating going? See you later. xx


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> Just a few more


Such a beautiful peaceful place. All it needs to make it heaven is a comfy chair and a book. And a cat.


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls, Ive been MIA but I'm back now. I'll be back on line tonight. Ive re-cracked my rib and Im sore. I hope you are all ok. See you soon. xx


How did you re-crack your rib? Take it easy girl. We miss you when you're MIA.


----------



## jeannietta

Stone painting is on my never ending list of crafts to try. These are amazing!!


----------



## SaxonLady

jeannietta said:


> Stone painting is on my never ending list of crafts to try. These are amazing!!


We all have that list!


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> I've been watching a herd of deer in Wesleyville on my ride to work every morning. In January there were 6 deer in the herd. Poachers have been picking them off one by one. In April there was only one midget deer left. She had the colours of the full grown deer but she was only the size of a dog. The poachers left her because she was so small. Something must have scared her onto the highway yesterday, and she was too small to get over the concrete barrier in the middle. When she tried to cross back across the highway she didn't make it. So now all the deer in Wesleyville are gone.


Aaww .... that is so sad!????


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> Morning from my little corner of the world. I am so glad I met all you ladies from across the pond. Paradise seems to have become a place for member from other countries to bash the U.S. and the president. For a bit I thought everyone though of us and our country was an awful place to live. Then I remembered you and realized how wonderful friendship between nations could be if we are looking at the good in people and not trying to find the bad.
> Now I am going back to bed and hopefully wake up in a better mood. This getting up at midnight, one, or two in the morning makes a person depressed.
> Happy Friday everyone.


Jinx I have a similar problem with sleep, as you seem to have. We travelled a short (75km) distance to the town next to is, so that I could get a new tablet, and it isn't a difficult journey; but when we got back home, I had to go back to bed because I couldnt stay awake; I slept until 6:00pm, and now I will be awake until the early hours of tomorrow morning! I have been trying forever, to get a decent sleeping routine again; but it iss not working! ????????


----------



## Xiang

SaxonLady said:


> I am pleased that thinking of us made you feel better. We are so alike here on connections that the only difference being in different countries makes is that we cannot be together more. Don't read messages from people who just knock others.


Exactly Jinx, just read the conversations from positive people, like us! ????????


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Thank jinx, I bit the bullet and drove to the park to walk the route for the Colour Run as I was starting to slightly panic that I wouldn't be able to do it! On the day, I have to go round twice but managed once in about 35 minutes so I think I'll be fine! My DD is a teacher at the school right next to the park so we met up for a few minutes, which was lovely. Apparently, she _runs_ round the entire park in her lunch hour - every day!! Knowing that made me feel really tired again!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


Remember that she is so much younger than you, so she is fully capable of running that track twice, in her lunch hour! ????


----------



## PurpleFi

jeannietta said:


> Stone painting is on my never ending list of crafts to try. These are amazing!!


I agree, but if I took on stone painting I would have to live to be 200 to master all the crafts I want to.


----------



## Xiang

RookieRetiree said:


> Our new home in Tennessee should be about 40f degrees warmer in the winter time and very little snow and ice. The heavy coats and snow boots will hopefully not be needed.
> 
> I think we hit a major milestone with progess on the house yesterday. After the first 2 sets of incorrect disclosure documents, an appraisal that didn't agree with the bank's numbers that they had used in the revised documents, another revised package to correct that, then another revised set to correct interest rate stated incorrectly, we signed off on a set of documents that was finally correct yesterday. We're expecting the final set of papers today or Monday. Does anyone want to bet on whether they'll be correct?


I hope they are, just for the sake of your sanity! Perhaps that bank needs to have their financial staff audited, just to make sure they are qulified in the correct feild; and are not secretaries trying to pass of as financially trained people! I only got as far as book keeping standard, and I don't think I made as many errors, as those people have made! ????????????


----------



## Xiang

RookieRetiree said:


> Barn-dweller said:
> 
> 
> 
> We were the first people to use our new lane, the Road Closed sign was still up but we went along it anyway and they were just finishing off a farm track entrance so moved to let us through, it is now the smoothest road in the area. :sm09: Shopping went as shopping does, now home and just had a phone call from my bridesmaid in Australia, so not a bad day except it's raining. xx[/quote
> 
> Is it raining all over the world? It sure is here.
> 
> 
> 
> It must be, we have just had almost 2 solid days of rain also!
Click to expand...


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> Here are a few photos from this morning. Lots of lovely roses and peonies and foxgloves and other stuff.....


They are beautiful.


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> And now it's back... I can't catch up on posts.. I can't believe I've managed to post this.


Aahh lucky little girl, I will be wishing I had a pool, when the summer returns!


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> Saw this on facebook, isn't it amazing


This is so gorgeous!


----------



## Xiang

Hello beautiful ladies, I have caught up for now, and am about to head off to bed. I have updated my tablet, and am now happy to be able to keep up with all of the posts so much easier, on a larger screen than my phone! Will catch you later on, after I have had some more sleep. Have a great day! xoxoxo


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Just a few more


They are all lovely photos! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Absolutely stunning!! I'm off to Scotney Castle now to see if I can even come close to your lovely pictures!! xx


Have a good outing today! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls, Ive been MIA but I'm back now. I'll be back on line tonight. Ive re-cracked my rib and Im sore. I hope you are all ok. See you soon. xx


We've missed you. Sending you some very gentle and healing hugs! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Saw this on facebook, isn't it amazing


Definitely amazing!!! xxxooo


----------



## jinx

What an idyllic place. Looks so peaceful and calming.


PurpleFi said:


> Just a few more


----------



## jinx

Morning. Sorry you have re-injured yourself. Sending some virtual bubble wrap to protect you.


grandma susan said:


> Morning girls, Ive been MIA but I'm back now. I'll be back on line tonight. Ive re-cracked my rib and Im sore. I hope you are all ok. See you soon. xx


----------



## jinx

I guess we all have those lists. Even if I tried I would never be able to paint anything nearly as nice as those.


jeannietta said:


> Stone painting is on my never ending list of crafts to try. These are amazing!!


----------



## Janpeonys

Love the flowers you all have posted. Makes my day. Thank you.


----------



## jinx

I was on a good sleep routine for several months and was amazed how wonderful it was to sleep during the night and wake up at a normal time in the a.m. 
Now I have an injury that prevents me from sleeping more than two or three hours at a time. Mr. Wonderful has been so helpful laying me down and arranging ice packs, pillows, and blankets. Cannot imagine what I would do without him. Hope you can get back on a normal schedule.


Xiang said:


> Jinx I have a similar problem with sleep, as you seem to have. We travelled a short (75km) distance to the town next to is, so that I could get a new tablet, and it isn't a difficult journey; but when we got back home, I had to go back to bed because I couldnt stay awake; I slept until 6:00pm, and now I will be awake until the early hours of tomorrow morning! I have been trying forever, to get a decent sleeping routine again; but it iss not working! ????????


----------



## jinx

Jan I am sure you love the flowers. These ladies would love to see your garden. No one I know spends more time and effort to make their yard beautiful as you do.


Janpeonys said:


> Love the flowers you all have posted. Makes my day. Thank you.


----------



## Janpeonys

jinx said:


> Jan I am sure you love the flowers. These ladies would love to see your garden. No one I know spends more time and effort to make their yard beautiful as you do.


Awww, thank you. ????


----------



## SaxonLady

Janpeonys said:


> Awww, thank you. ????


yes, do. I presume you specialise in peonies?


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Not here I couldn't, too cold and damp, so will have to have a Knit in Private Day. xxxx :sm09: :sm09:


Ok, we'll just use our imaginations!!
:sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls, Ive been MIA but I'm back now. I'll be back on line tonight. Ive re-cracked my rib and Im sore. I hope you are all ok. See you soon. xx


Oh your poor ribs, you must be in some pain, I'm so sorry! How's Jim getting on with the decorating? xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> Remember that she is so much younger than you, so she is fully capable of running that track twice, in her lunch hour! ????


She IS younger but will be 50 next year!! I admire her tremendously!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> I was on a good sleep routine for several months and was amazed how wonderful it was to sleep during the night and wake up at a normal time in the a.m.
> Now I have an injury that prevents me from sleeping more than two or three hours at a time. Mr. Wonderful has been so helpful laying me down and arranging ice packs, pillows, and blankets. Cannot imagine what I would do without him. Hope you can get back on a normal schedule.


Oh jinx, what on earth have you done to yourself? Whatever it is dear, get better soon and then you can sleep for a week if you need to!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Janpeonys said:


> Awww, thank you. ????


Yes, we would Jan, lots of pictures, please!!


----------



## London Girl

Had a nice trip to Scotney Castle! The story goes that the original castle was built in 1342 and was passed down through the generations until one of the owners decided to build a new house on the top of the hill. The architect then had the brilliant idea of ruining the old castle to make a bit of a 'folly' in the garden!! What a terrible idea!! Anyway , here's some pictures!


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Had a nice trip to Scotney Castle! The story goes that the original castle was built in 1342 and was passed down through the generations until one of the owners decided to build a new house on the top of the hill. The architect then had the brilliant idea of ruining the old castle to make a bit of a 'folly' in the garden!! What a terrible idea!! Anyway , here's some pictures!


Wonderful photos! :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## RookieRetiree

London Girl said:


> Had a nice trip to Scotney Castle! The story goes that the original castle was built in 1342 and was passed down through the generations until one of the owners decided to build a new house on the top of the hill. The architect then had the brilliant idea of ruining the old castle to make a bit of a 'folly' in the garden!! What a terrible idea!! Anyway , here's some pictures!


Looks like a great place to visit.


----------



## London Girl

RookieRetiree said:


> Looks like a great place to visit.


You could go on a guided woodland walk but I wasn't sure how long that would take, maybe next time!!


----------



## PurpleFi

Janpeonys said:


> Love the flowers you all have posted. Makes my day. Thank you.


You are very welcome.


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Had a nice trip to Scotney Castle! The story goes that the original castle was built in 1342 and was passed down through the generations until one of the owners decided to build a new house on the top of the hill. The architect then had the brilliant idea of ruining the old castle to make a bit of a 'folly' in the garden!! What a terrible idea!! Anyway , here's some pictures!


Gorgeous photos. Mr P and I went there when we holidayed in Kent with DD and her family. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Back from a busy afternoon in the town Square. Lots of interest in our Knitting and Crochet in Public day. Now having a glass of wine or three.


----------



## LondonChris

RookieRetiree said:


> Barn-dweller said:
> 
> 
> 
> We were the first people to use our new lane, the Road Closed sign was still up but we went along it anyway and they were just finishing off a farm track entrance so moved to let us through, it is now the smoothest road in the area. :sm09: Shopping went as shopping does, now home and just had a phone call from my bridesmaid in Australia, so not a bad day except it's raining. xx[/quote
> 
> Is it raining all over the world? It sure is here.
> 
> 
> 
> They should name the road after you!
Click to expand...


----------



## LondonChris

PurpleFi said:


> Back from a busy afternoon in the town Square. Lots of interest in our Knitting and Crochet in Public day. Now having a glass of wine or three.


That all looks great, ish my knitting g group were as adventurous!


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Gorgeous photos. Mr P and I went there when we holidayed in Kent with DD and her family. xx


It is lovely, I have only had a quick visit before but would be happy to go again!! xx


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Had a nice trip to Scotney Castle! The story goes that the original castle was built in 1342 and was passed down through the generations until one of the owners decided to build a new house on the top of the hill. The architect then had the brilliant idea of ruining the old castle to make a bit of a 'folly' in the garden!! What a terrible idea!! Anyway , here's some pictures!


I love peonies. I had a gorgeous red one in my garden until DH killed it. The flowers never lasted long though.


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> I love peonies. I had a gorgeous red one in my garden until DH killed it. The flowers never lasted long though.


We always had one in the front garden when I was a child but I can't grow them here :sm22: :sm03: xxx


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> Back from a busy afternoon in the town Square. Lots of interest in our Knitting and Crochet in Public day. Now having a glass of wine or three.


What a lot of you. Well done.


----------



## RookieRetiree

PurpleFi said:


> Back from a busy afternoon in the town Square. Lots of interest in our Knitting and Crochet in Public day. Now having a glass of wine or three.


Great turnout


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> I was on a good sleep routine for several months and was amazed how wonderful it was to sleep during the night and wake up at a normal time in the a.m.
> Now I have an injury that prevents me from sleeping more than two or three hours at a time. Mr. Wonderful has been so helpful laying me down and arranging ice packs, pillows, and blankets. Cannot imagine what I would do without him. Hope you can get back on a normal schedule.


I don't really think I will ever get back to a "healthy" sleeping routine; this was developed from many decades of shift work, with the majority of shifts being night shift, so my body, and brain, learnt to cope with several small sleeps during a 24 hour period. ???? Now I sleep when I need to, and it seems to work for me!

Sorry about your injury, I hope you get better quickly! xoxoxo


----------



## RookieRetiree

SaxonLady said:


> I love peonies. I had a gorgeous red one in my garden until DH killed it. The flowers never lasted long though.


Ours were just beginning to bloom, but the storm last night battered them pretty good. The bees sure like the blooms.


----------



## lifeline

jinx said:


> I was on a good sleep routine for several months and was amazed how wonderful it was to sleep during the night and wake up at a normal time in the a.m.
> Now I have an injury that prevents me from sleeping more than two or three hours at a time. Mr. Wonderful has been so helpful laying me down and arranging ice packs, pillows, and blankets. Cannot imagine what I would do without him. Hope you can get back on a normal schedule.


That doesn't sound good, but I love that Mr Wonderful is looking after you so dearly.


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> She IS younger but will be 50 next year!! I admire her tremendously!! xxxx


????????


----------



## PurpleFi

SaxonLady said:


> I love peonies. I had a gorgeous red one in my garden until DH killed it. The flowers never lasted long though.


They grew in profusion in our garden in France


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Had a nice trip to Scotney Castle! The story goes that the original castle was built in 1342 and was passed down through the generations until one of the owners decided to build a new house on the top of the hill. The architect then had the brilliant idea of ruining the old castle to make a bit of a 'folly' in the garden!! What a terrible idea!! Anyway , here's some pictures!


I almost didn't see the cat, and why was the old castle deliberately destroyed? Wasn't it liked very much?


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> Back from a busy afternoon in the town Square. Lots of interest in our Knitting and Crochet in Public day. Now having a glass of wine or three.


Looks llike a good time was had by all! xoxoxo


----------



## LondonChris

London Girl said:


> I will have loads of Heucheras for you once I've finished splitting them up. When will I bring them over? Xxxx


Just read this, I'll pm you x. I'm really busy this week, my party etc week & im behind with my plans as I was not good last week.


----------



## Xiang

Good night again, I am heading back to bed, to see if I can sleep this time! xoxoxo


----------



## PurpleFi

Xiang said:


> Looks llike a good time was had by all! xoxoxo


It was great. Lots of interest x


----------



## PurpleFi

Xiang said:


> Good night again, I am heading back to bed, to see if I can sleep this time! xoxoxo


Night night xx


----------



## PurpleFi

LondonChris said:


> Just read this, I'll pm you x. I'm really busy this week, my party etc week & im behind with my plans as I was not good last week.


I still haven't got round to making plans for mine! Xx


----------



## LondonChris

PurpleFi said:


> They grew in profusion in our garden in France


My dad had lots of them in our garden. My DD Had beautiful ones in her wedding bouquet, they were beautiful.


----------



## LondonChris

PurpleFi said:


> I still haven't got round to making plans for mine! Xx


I've got the drinks & ordering lots tomorrow, I'm cheating. My list of things I need is getting bigger. Just worried about getting it to the hall. My DH has hurt his back, I'm useless & Kaz has her pot still on her leg! DD's friend is organising my cake. It's a shame it's on the same day as yours. I'm sure you will be fine. Xx


----------



## LondonChris

London Girl said:


> You could go on a guided woodland walk but I wasn't sure how long that would take, maybe next time!!


What a lovely setting, wish I could walk!


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Back from a busy afternoon in the town Square. Lots of interest in our Knitting and Crochet in Public day. Now having a glass of wine or three.


Lots of fun! You've well earned that glass of wine or three! :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## jinx

Thanks for the pictures. I enjoy reading about the history of this castle.


London Girl said:


> Had a nice trip to Scotney Castle! The story goes that the original castle was built in 1342 and was passed down through the generations until one of the owners decided to build a new house on the top of the hill. The architect then had the brilliant idea of ruining the old castle to make a bit of a 'folly' in the garden!! What a terrible idea!! Anyway , here's some pictures!


----------



## jinx

Looks like great fun. I am sure your bike was greatly admired.


PurpleFi said:


> Back from a busy afternoon in the town Square. Lots of interest in our Knitting and Crochet in Public day. Now having a glass of wine or three.


----------



## Janpeonys

I must ask Jinx how to post pictures. I have several peony bushes, iris, roses, etc. I GET a kick out of dirt n what it gives us.
We are in WI which is considered the upper Midwest. But we are right under Canada. So we get rotten cold weather also.


----------



## jinx

I understand Mr Wonderful always worked night shift. When he retired we assumed he would quickly get use to sleeping nights. Nope, still stays up very late and sleeps a lot of the day. That is okay as that is the way his body is wired. What works for you is what you do. No use fighting it.


Xiang said:


> I don't really think I will ever get back to a "healthy" sleeping routine; this was developed from many decades of shift work, with the majority of shifts being night shift, so my body, and brain, learnt to cope with several small sleeps during a 24 hour period. ???? Now I sleep when I need to, and it seems to work for me!
> 
> Sorry about your injury, I hope you get better quickly! xoxoxo


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> I almost didn't see the cat, and why was the old castle deliberately destroyed? Wasn't it liked very much?


The architect wanted it as a ruined feature of the garden, maybe it was falling down anyway but I didn't get that from the story boards down there. I think it was during the reign of George lll and I think everyone went a bit daft!!


----------



## lifeline

Xiang said:


> Good night again, I am heading back to bed, to see if I can sleep this time! xoxoxo


Sleep well


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> I still haven't got round to making plans for mine! Xx


Well, I'm coming anyway.


----------



## SaxonLady

LondonChris said:


> What a lovely setting, wish I could walk!


I'm sure it's wheel chair friendly.


----------



## PurpleFi

SaxonLady said:


> Well, I'm coming anyway.


Good. I am sure I'll get it sortrd before next Saturday xx


----------



## PurpleFi

SaxonLady said:


> I'm sure it's wheel chair friendly.


Rather hilly. X


----------



## PurpleFi

A quiet but beautiful moment from today. No common language but knitting was understood


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> A quiet but beautiful moment from today. No common language but knitting was understood


What a wonderful picture. Pity about the poster behind!


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> A quiet but beautiful moment from today. No common language but knitting was understood


 :sm24: :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## RookieRetiree

PurpleFi said:


> A quiet but beautiful moment from today. No common language but knitting was understood


Love it.


----------



## Miss Pam

I finished this shawl a couple of weeks or so ago and am finally getting around to posting a photo. The pattern is Kelsingra by Elizabeth Ravenwood. It was an MKAL she has going on on Ravelry. xxxooo


----------



## jinx

PurpleFi said:


> A quiet but beautiful moment from today. No common language but knitting was understood


That is a beautiful picture. It should be shared with every knitter (crafter) every where.


----------



## jinx

Miss Pam said:


> I finished this shawl a couple of weeks or so ago and am finally getting around to posting a photo. The pattern is Kelsingra by Elizabeth Ravenwood. It was an MKAL she has going on on Ravelry. xxxooo


Very very nice. Look beautiful warm and cozy.


----------



## Miss Pam

jinx said:


> Very very nice. Look beautiful warm and cozy.


Thank you, Jinx! :sm01: Are you feeling any better today? Sending you many warm, gentle and healing hugs! xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

Miss Pam said:


> I finished this shawl a couple of weeks or so ago and am finally getting around to posting a photo. The pattern is Kelsingra by Elizabeth Ravenwood. It was an MKAL she has going on on Ravelry. xxxooo


That is brilliant. xx :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> That is brilliant. xx :sm24: :sm24:


Thank you, Jacky!!! :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## RookieRetiree

Pam, that shawl is splendid.


----------



## Miss Pam

RookieRetiree said:


> Pam, that shawl is splendid.


Thank you, Jeanette!! It was a fun one to knit. :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## jinx

Miss Pam said:


> Thank you, Jinx! :sm01: Are you feeling any better today? Sending you many warm, gentle and healing hugs! xxxooo


Thank you. I do not feel better. Doctor was hoping it was a compression fracture of my spine. That they have treatment for and it would heal. For now they do not know what the problem is but it is very painful and when the back muscle go into spasms it is almost unbearable. Ah the joys of being old and falling apart.


----------



## Miss Pam

jinx said:


> Thank you. I do not feel better. Doctor was hoping it was a compression fracture of my spine. That they have treatment for and it would heal. For now they do not know what the problem is but it is very painful and when the back muscle go into spasms it is almost unbearable. Ah the joys of being old and falling apart.


I'm soooooo sorry you're having to deal with this. I can only imagine now very painful it is for you. Again, sending many warm, gentle and healing hugs! xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi

Miss Pam said:


> I finished this shawl a couple of weeks or so ago and am finally getting around to posting a photo. The pattern is Kelsingra by Elizabeth Ravenwood. It was an MKAL she has going on on Ravelry. xxxooo


Beautiful xx


----------



## RookieRetiree

Miss Pam said:


> I'm soooooo sorry you're having to deal with this. I can only imagine now very painful it is for you. Again, sending many warm, gentle and healing hugs! xxxooo


Me, too.


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> Thank you. I do not feel better. Doctor was hoping it was a compression fracture of my spine. That they have treatment for and it would heal. For now they do not know what the problem is but it is very painful and when the back muscle go into spasms it is almost unbearable. Ah the joys of being old and falling apart.


Sending you healing hugs and lots of love xx


----------



## jinx

Thank you. It is so nice that everyone is thoughtful and caring. I hate to be a big baby and complain but after two weeks of unrelenting pain I am ready to give up. I wish hemp are legalized in my state I would try it. I have tried everything else.


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> Thank you. It is so nice that everyone is thoughtful and caring. I hate to be a big baby and complain but after two weeks of unrelenting pain I am ready to give up. I wish hemp are legalized in my state I would try it. I have tried everything else.


I know that feeling. Wish I could take some of your pain xxx


----------



## RookieRetiree

jinx said:


> Thank you. It is so nice that everyone is thoughtful and caring. I hate to be a big baby and complain but after two weeks of unrelenting pain I am ready to give up. I wish hemp are legalized in my state I would try it. I have tried everything else.


IL isn't far away.


----------



## wendyacz

You've done such an excellent job, and I think that is one of the best photos ever, it shows your lovely shawl to best advantage! Thanks for sharing


----------



## grandma susan

Hello and good evening I'm at Stephens. I hope you are ok. I haven't been online because I've had a rough week and I would only have moaned. In short...I've cracked a rib again, so I've been in pain. I've had my tum trouble and I've had the handyman who said he could wallpaper, what a bloody mess. I've been so upset. I stopped him papering any more. He's made such a hash of it. I stopped him before he did the main feature walls. I could have cried. I think I may be spoiled with Albert but even I knew some of his methods were unique. Things like painting doors and skirting boards AFTER papering. He just put one coat on the ceiling so it's patchy. I've been so upset that I cried on Wednesday night. So I told him not to go any further. I now have a lounge half papered so I need someone proficient if not professional. My toilet overflow is gushing out water. We think it could be a new ballcock needed. The plumber who did my boiler is coming Monday, bless him. Then the dishwasher doors fallen off. The kitchen unit door, so I can still use the dishwasher. Can you see how these are all menial things and seem very trivia, so I've given myself a shake and tomorrow's another day. THANKYOU all for being here. I'm on page 260 so will catch up now. I love you all to bits. Xxx


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> Massive!!! xxx


As big as my lounge I think. (I kid you not)


----------



## Barn-dweller

grandma susan said:


> Hello and good evening I'm at Stephens. I hope you are ok. I haven't been online because I've had a rough week and I would only have moaned. In short...I've cracked a rib again, so I've been in pain. I've had my tum trouble and I've had the handyman who said he could wallpaper, what a bloody mess. I've been so upset. I stopped him papering any more. He's made such a hash of it. I stopped him before he did the main feature walls. I could have cried. I think I may be spoiled with Albert but even I knew some of his methods were unique. Things like painting doors and skirting boards AFTER papering. He just put one coat on the ceiling so it's patchy. I've been so upset that I cried on Wednesday night. So I told him not to go any further. I now have a lounge half papered so I need someone proficient if not professional. My toilet overflow is gushing out water. We think it could be a new ballcock needed. The plumber who did my boiler is coming Monday, bless him. Then the dishwasher doors fallen off. The kitchen unit door, so I can still use the dishwasher. Can you see how these are all menial things and seem very trivia, so I've given myself a shake and tomorrow's another day. THANKYOU all for being here. I'm on page 260 so will catch up now. I love you all to bits. Xxx


Aw Susan, what a week, your decorator sounds totally incompetent glad you've got rid of him. Everything is sure going wrong for you, you should have come on here and had a moan, we would have all listened and although we couldn't have done much we would have been there in spirit for you. Hope you can get everything sorted soon, the plumber on Monday is a good start. Wish we were nearer to come a help you out. xx


----------



## Kay Knits

Absolutely gorgeous!!!


----------



## grandma susan

SaxonLady said:


> I am pleased that thinking of us made you feel better. We are so alike here on connections that the only difference being in different countries makes is that we cannot be together more. Don't read messages from people who just knock others.


Well said that girl.....as long as we all have each other who cares where we live and what happens there. I love you all. Don't care what creed or colour or anything else. You are all my sisters jinks. Xx


----------



## grandma susan

Miss Pam said:


> Yes, please, Rebecca. We're here for you. xxxooo


Yes please


----------



## grandma susan

linkan said:


> And now it's back... I can't catch up on posts.. I can't believe I've managed to post this.


Fantastic pool and gorgeous sweet pee. Hope your pain is easing. Plus..I think you have a lovely heart and a great outlook for living. Well done you. You put me to shame. I love you Angela.xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Aw Susan, what a week, your decorator sounds totally incompetent glad you've got rid of him. Everything is sure going wrong for you, you should have come on here and had a moan, we would have all listened and although we couldn't have done much we would have been there in spirit for you. Hope you can get everything sorted soon, the plumber on Monday is a good start. Wish we were nearer to come a help you out. xx


What she said. Luv u lots xx


----------



## grandma susan

jinx said:


> Thank you. I do not feel better. Doctor was hoping it was a compression fracture of my spine. That they have treatment for and it would heal. For now they do not know what the problem is but it is very painful and when the back muscle go into spasms it is almost unbearable. Ah the joys of being old and falling apart.


My lovely jinx. I wish you weren't in pain as you are. I never knew you had problems because you're not moaning as I do. I wish I could help you. Sending you very very gentle hugs.


----------



## grandma susan

Something nice happened to me tonight. Gs1 came down stairs when I got to Stephens and gave me a big hug. (It's unknown to get one from him). He said I love you grandma and I've missed you this week...I can't believe my luck. See...life's good. Sod the wallpaper


----------



## jinx

Oh my dear. So sorry things have gone so wrong for you. Glad you realized it can be fixed and you just have more fuss and bother than necessary. 
So hoping the perfect handyman comes to your aid quickly. Hugs to you.


grandma susan said:


> Hello and good evening I'm at Stephens. I hope you are ok. I haven't been online because I've had a rough week and I would only have moaned. In short...I've cracked a rib again, so I've been in pain. I've had my tum trouble and I've had the handyman who said he could wallpaper, what a bloody mess. I've been so upset. I stopped him papering any more. He's made such a hash of it. I stopped him before he did the main feature walls. I could have cried. I think I may be spoiled with Albert but even I knew some of his methods were unique. Things like painting doors and skirting boards AFTER papering. He just put one coat on the ceiling so it's patchy. I've been so upset that I cried on Wednesday night. So I told him not to go any further. I now have a lounge half papered so I need someone proficient if not professional. My toilet overflow is gushing out water. We think it could be a new ballcock needed. The plumber who did my boiler is coming Monday, bless him. Then the dishwasher doors fallen off. The kitchen unit door, so I can still use the dishwasher. Can you see how these are all menial things and seem very trivia, so I've given myself a shake and tomorrow's another day. THANKYOU all for being here. I'm on page 260 so will catch up now. I love you all to bits. Xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> Something nice happened to me tonight. Gs1 came down stairs when I got to Stephens and gave me a big hug. (It's unknown to get one from him). He said I love you grandma and I've missed you this week...I can't believe my luck. See...life's good. Sod the wallpaper


Well done gs1. Just what you needed. Xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Kay Knits said:


> Absolutely gorgeous!!!


Love your avatar. My kind of colours.????


----------



## Miss Pam

wendyacz said:


> You've done such an excellent job, and I think that is one of the best photos ever, it shows your lovely shawl to best advantage! Thanks for sharing


Thank you, Wendy! :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

grandma susan said:


> Hello and good evening I'm at Stephens. I hope you are ok. I haven't been online because I've had a rough week and I would only have moaned. In short...I've cracked a rib again, so I've been in pain. I've had my tum trouble and I've had the handyman who said he could wallpaper, what a bloody mess. I've been so upset. I stopped him papering any more. He's made such a hash of it. I stopped him before he did the main feature walls. I could have cried. I think I may be spoiled with Albert but even I knew some of his methods were unique. Things like painting doors and skirting boards AFTER papering. He just put one coat on the ceiling so it's patchy. I've been so upset that I cried on Wednesday night. So I told him not to go any further. I now have a lounge half papered so I need someone proficient if not professional. My toilet overflow is gushing out water. We think it could be a new ballcock needed. The plumber who did my boiler is coming Monday, bless him. Then the dishwasher doors fallen off. The kitchen unit door, so I can still use the dishwasher. Can you see how these are all menial things and seem very trivia, so I've given myself a shake and tomorrow's another day. THANKYOU all for being here. I'm on page 260 so will catch up now. I love you all to bits. Xxx


Oh my gosh! That's an awful week you've had! Sending many, many warm and comforting hugs and lots of love! xxxxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

grandma susan said:


> Something nice happened to me tonight. Gs1 came down stairs when I got to Stephens and gave me a big hug. (It's unknown to get one from him). He said I love you grandma and I've missed you this week...I can't believe my luck. See...life's good. Sod the wallpaper


That's so sweet! :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## binkbrice

PurpleFi said:


> How lovely. Wish I was with you xxxx


We do to it was lovely but hot at 92F!


----------



## Miss Pam

binkbrice said:


> We do to it was lovely but hot at 92F!


That's too warm for me. xxxooo


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> Had a nice trip to Scotney Castle! The story goes that the original castle was built in 1342 and was passed down through the generations until one of the owners decided to build a new house on the top of the hill. The architect then had the brilliant idea of ruining the old castle to make a bit of a 'folly' in the garden!! What a terrible idea!! Anyway , here's some pictures!


Jerusalem Sage


----------



## Islander

jinx said:


> Oh my dear. So sorry things have gone so wrong for you. Glad you realized it can be fixed and you just have more fuss and bother than necessary.
> So hoping the perfect handyman comes to your aid quickly. Hugs to you.


Baby steps. You stopped it before it got too far and I applaud you. Albert knows you know your stuff. ❤


----------



## Islander

PurpleFi said:


> A quiet but beautiful moment from today. No common language but knitting was understood


That is absolutely beautiful and tells a story. xoxo


----------



## Islander

Miss Pam said:


> I finished this shawl a couple of weeks or so ago and am finally getting around to posting a photo. The pattern is Kelsingra by Elizabeth Ravenwood. It was an MKAL she has going on on Ravelry. xxxooo


Oh Pam, that's breathtaking!


----------



## Islander

I spent all day in emergency having Mr J sewn back together... sort of like humpty dumpty. My love is going to have one wicked head ache tomorrow and a black eye. This doctor would have made a good quilter, just saying. :sm17:


----------



## RookieRetiree

Islander said:


> I spent all day in emergency having Mr J sewn back together... sort of like humpty dumpty. My love is going to have one wicked head ache tomorrow and a black eye. This doctor would have made a good quilter, just saying. :sm17:


I must have missed it. What happened?


----------



## Islander

Janpeonys said:


> I must ask Jinx how to post pictures. I have several peony bushes, iris, roses, etc. I GET a kick out of dirt n what it gives us.
> We are in WI which is considered the upper Midwest. But we are right under Canada. So we get rotten cold weather also.


Someone else to play in the dirt with... you'll fit in just fine here Janpeonys!


----------



## Islander

PurpleFi said:


> Back from a busy afternoon in the town Square. Lots of interest in our Knitting and Crochet in Public day. Now having a glass of wine or three.


What a lovely place to display your bike Josephine! xoxo


----------



## Islander

RookieRetiree said:


> I must have missed it. What happened?


He lost his balance carrying wood and hit the end of the stair rail with his head. He was trying to be helpful. People are going to think I lamped him... :sm16:


----------



## Islander

linkan said:


> And now it's back... I can't catch up on posts.. I can't believe I've managed to post this.


She's so pretty, does she take swimming lessons? xoxo


----------



## Islander

SaxonLady said:


> What fun. I've never seen a real life humming bird.


You would love them, they can be real scrappy birds though!


----------



## RookieRetiree

Islander said:


> He lost his balance carrying wood and hit the end of the stair rail with his head. He was trying to be helpful. People are going to think I lamped him... :sm16:


Ouch. Sounds very painful. Hope he heals quickly.


----------



## linkan

SaxonLady said:


> and loving every minute. How long did it take to get her out?


I burned lol even with sunscreen.. Three hours or so in the water and about the count of two to get her out lol. When Nonna starts counting everybody knows don't let me get to three. 
But she was good just excited. Woke up at the crack of early today and wanted to jump right back in.
Hot dropped off again around five thirty and guess what.. Straight into her suit and right back in lol.
Unfortunately the wind plucked up it got real dark about 20minutes in and it started looking like a bad storm. Scared her straight into the house lol.


----------



## linkan

PurpleFi said:


> Just a few more


Just beautiful????


----------



## linkan

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls, Ive been MIA but I'm back now. I'll be back on line tonight. Ive re-cracked my rib and Im sore. I hope you are all ok. See you soon. xx


That's no good ! ???? love ya bunches xoxo


----------



## linkan

London Girl said:


> Had a nice trip to Scotney Castle! The story goes that the original castle was built in 1342 and was passed down through the generations until one of the owners decided to build a new house on the top of the hill. The architect then had the brilliant idea of ruining the old castle to make a bit of a 'folly' in the garden!! What a terrible idea!! Anyway , here's some pictures!


Those are awesome!!???? i love the fountain with the cat. . so unique.


----------



## linkan

PurpleFi said:


> Back from a busy afternoon in the town Square. Lots of interest in our Knitting and Crochet in Public day. Now having a glass of wine or three.


Looks amazing!

Lisa and i were on our own for the event, the closest actual group event i found was in ft.Wayne Indiana which is way far to drive for the time we had.
But we had a grand day anyway at our spot by the river.


----------



## linkan

Xiang said:


> I don't really think I will ever get back to a "healthy" sleeping routine; this was developed from many decades of shift work, with the majority of shifts being night shift, so my body, and brain, learnt to cope with several small sleeps during a 24 hour period. ???? Now I sleep when I need to, and it seems to work for me!
> 
> Sorry about your injury, I hope you get better quickly! xoxoxo


That's what it's like for me.. Kind of. . even as a child though i have been on a strange schedule. I've always slept best from around 5am to 11am


----------



## linkan

PurpleFi said:


> A quiet but beautiful moment from today. No common language but knitting was understood


????????????????????????????????


----------



## linkan

Miss Pam said:


> I finished this shawl a couple of weeks or so ago and am finally getting around to posting a photo. The pattern is Kelsingra by Elizabeth Ravenwood. It was an MKAL she has going on on Ravelry. xxxooo


Omg i love it ???? !


----------



## linkan

jinx said:


> Thank you. It is so nice that everyone is thoughtful and caring. I hate to be a big baby and complain but after two weeks of unrelenting pain I am ready to give up. I wish hemp are legalized in my state I would try it. I have tried everything else.


See if you can use cannabis oil in your state. I've heard lots of great things about it. And i think it's legal in most states. Even the ones where cannabis is illegal.


----------



## linkan

grandma susan said:


> Hello and good evening I'm at Stephens. I hope you are ok. I haven't been online because I've had a rough week and I would only have moaned. In short...I've cracked a rib again, so I've been in pain. I've had my tum trouble and I've had the handyman who said he could wallpaper, what a bloody mess. I've been so upset. I stopped him papering any more. He's made such a hash of it. I stopped him before he did the main feature walls. I could have cried. I think I may be spoiled with Albert but even I knew some of his methods were unique. Things like painting doors and skirting boards AFTER papering. He just put one coat on the ceiling so it's patchy. I've been so upset that I cried on Wednesday night. So I told him not to go any further. I now have a lounge half papered so I need someone proficient if not professional. My toilet overflow is gushing out water. We think it could be a new ballcock needed. The plumber who did my boiler is coming Monday, bless him. Then the dishwasher doors fallen off. The kitchen unit door, so I can still use the dishwasher. Can you see how these are all menial things and seem very trivia, so I've given myself a shake and tomorrow's another day. THANKYOU all for being here. I'm on page 260 so will catch up now. I love you all to bits. Xxx


I'd be carrying right there with you ! 
No doubt in my mind about it. But i love that you are taking it in stride putting on that beautiful smile and getting on with things. Because all of those little things can be fixed. 
They break your heart for a second and then you just do what ya have to. 
I cannot stress to you how much i wish we lived closer together .. .. My boys and i would throw down and jump into doing whatever you needed. Sending you lots of cuddles and love ! Xoxoxo????????????


----------



## jinx

So sorry that happened. Hope it heals quickly and without too much pain. Glad the doctor was a good at his craft.


Islander said:


> I spent all day in emergency having Mr J sewn back together... sort of like humpty dumpty. My love is going to have one wicked head ache tomorrow and a black eye. This doctor would have made a good quilter, just saying. :sm17:


----------



## jinx

They are so beautiful and quick. Some times all I see is a flash of something moving and realize it was a hummer speeding past.


Islander said:


> You would love them, they can be real scrappy birds though!


----------



## linkan

grandma susan said:


> Fantastic pool and gorgeous sweet pee. Hope your pain is easing. Plus..I think you have a lovely heart and a great outlook for living. Well done you. You put me to shame. I love you Angela.xx


Darling I've got so many wonderful sister's that i take example from and your tops on that list !!! And i love you right back. Hope those ribs are feeling better. My tooth hole lol ... Always cracks me up to say that. Don't tell anyone though.
It's feeling much better. The numbing medicine they gave me worked this time so i didn't feel a thing. It's healed hip well enough that i enjoyed a picnic today with Lisa and her bunch. Little Michael ran around all day in his Mario hat which just tickled me to pieces.
Poor Shawna had gotten covered in poison ivy days ago but even she was in great spirits today. 
I only had a short visit with Mom and Dad before coming home, but i got to give them hugs and that was just icing on the cake.


----------



## linkan

Islander said:


> I spent all day in emergency having Mr J sewn back together... sort of like humpty dumpty. My love is going to have one wicked head ache tomorrow and a black eye. This doctor would have made a good quilter, just saying. :sm17:


Oh my gosh... What on earth did he do?


----------



## linkan

Islander said:


> He lost his balance carrying wood and hit the end of the stair rail with his head. He was trying to be helpful. People are going to think I lamped him... :sm16:


Teeheehee ..lamped
Still my favorite verb.


----------



## jinx

There is talk about legalizing it here. Friends have told me I can order it online. Doctor would prescribe a few pain pills but they do not help much and make me sick to my stomach so they are not useful. Maybe today will be a better day.


linkan said:


> See if you can use cannabis oil in your state. I've heard lots of great things about it. And i think it's legal in most states. Even the ones where cannabis is illegal.


----------



## linkan

Islander said:


> She's so pretty, does she take swimming lessons? xoxo


Nope not yet. But she's doing well and I'm trying to teach her. She's still too afraid to go underwater. She thinks of your head goes under that that's it you just drowned lol. Should have heard her scream each time Ethan went under trying to prove it was okay. She loves him dearly... 
Cute moment.... 
When she first got back from her dads today , Ethan and his girlfriend Jackie were in the pool already. And she came running in to tell me " NONNA NONNA ETHAN AND JACKIE KISSED !" 
Hilarious ????


----------



## lifeline

grandma susan said:


> Hello and good evening I'm at Stephens. I hope you are ok. I haven't been online because I've had a rough week and I would only have moaned. In short...I've cracked a rib again, so I've been in pain. I've had my tum trouble and I've had the handyman who said he could wallpaper, what a bloody mess. I've been so upset. I stopped him papering any more. He's made such a hash of it. I stopped him before he did the main feature walls. I could have cried. I think I may be spoiled with Albert but even I knew some of his methods were unique. Things like painting doors and skirting boards AFTER papering. He just put one coat on the ceiling so it's patchy. I've been so upset that I cried on Wednesday night. So I told him not to go any further. I now have a lounge half papered so I need someone proficient if not professional. My toilet overflow is gushing out water. We think it could be a new ballcock needed. The plumber who did my boiler is coming Monday, bless him. Then the dishwasher doors fallen off. The kitchen unit door, so I can still use the dishwasher. Can you see how these are all menial things and seem very trivia, so I've given myself a shake and tomorrow's another day. THANKYOU all for being here. I'm on page 260 so will catch up now. I love you all to bits. Xxx


I'm really sorry you are going through this. When you have a load of trivial things come together at the same time they become one huge problem. I hope you get a good recommendation in soon to complete your refurbishment.
Hoping that the cracked rib heals quickly


----------



## linkan

jinx said:


> There is talk about legalizing it here. Friends have told me I can order it online. Doctor would prescribe a few pain pills but they do not help much and make me sick to my stomach so they are not useful. Maybe today will be a better day.


Here too.. But i think that there is an oil that is legal anywhere. I'll look it up for you and left you know exactly what it was.


----------



## jinx

linkan said:


> Teeheehee ..lamped
> Still my favorite verb.


Mr. Wonderful laughs at me when I use the correct English words like lamp, fish and chips, etc.


----------



## lifeline

PurpleFi said:


> Well done gs1. Just what you needed. Xxxx


What she said xxx


----------



## linkan

Okay, she's gonna be up at first light wanting Nonna AND Pawpaw (DH) to swim with her. Pawpaw promised he would. 
So i better try to sleep some


----------



## linkan

Goodnight ladies.. Sleep tight ????


----------



## lifeline

Islander said:


> He lost his balance carrying wood and hit the end of the stair rail with his head. He was trying to be helpful. People are going to think I lamped him... :sm16:


Oooh sorry to hear that, hope he recovers quickly


----------



## lifeline

jinx said:


> There is talk about legalizing it here. Friends have told me I can order it online. Doctor would prescribe a few pain pills but they do not help much and make me sick to my stomach so they are not useful. Maybe today will be a better day.


Hope you can get something more effective soon


----------



## lifeline

linkan said:


> Goodnight ladies.. Sleep tight ????


Sleep well


----------



## lifeline

jinx said:


> Mr. Wonderful laughs at me when I use the correct English words like lamp, fish and chips, etc.


It's good to have fun with language instead of sticking to the dry rules. That just reminded me we were learning about using bullet points recently, a child asked why we have to use capital letters at the beginning but not a full stop at the end. So I said that's probably the rule that the person who invented bullet points made. So another child asked what happens if we don't stick to the rules and I replied, with a smile, that the bullet point police will find us out. They thought it was hilarious :sm09:


----------



## lifeline

Miss Pam said:


> I finished this shawl a couple of weeks or so ago and am finally getting around to posting a photo. The pattern is Kelsingra by Elizabeth Ravenwood. It was an MKAL she has going on on Ravelry. xxxooo


Beautiful. I think using white makes these shawls something special


----------



## jinx

Lol. Last year I ask my great grand to please bring me the tablet from the computer desk. She insisted there was not a tablet on the desk. I was talking about a writing tablet and she was looking for a computer tablet.


lifeline said:


> It's good to have fun with language instead of sticking to the dry rules. That just reminded me we were learning about using bullet points recently, a child asked why we have to use capital letters at the beginning but not a full stop at the end. So I said that's probably the rule that the person who invented bullet points made. So another child asked what happens if we don't stick to the rules and I replied, with a smile, that the bullet point police will find us out. They thought it was hilarious :sm09:


----------



## lifeline

jinx said:


> Lol. Last year I ask my great grand to please bring me the tablet from the computer desk. She insisted there was not a tablet on the desk. I was talking about a writing tablet and she was looking for a computer tablet.


Language is such a complex thing


----------



## PurpleFi

Islander said:


> He lost his balance carrying wood and hit the end of the stair rail with his head. He was trying to be helpful. People are going to think I lamped him... :sm16:


Ouch that must have hurt. Sending him loads of healing vibes and a load of virtual bubble wrap. Hope he's not too sore. Luv n hugs to you xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Islander said:


> You would love them, they can be real scrappy birds though!


Beautiful birds and brilliant photos x


----------



## PurpleFi

linkan said:


> Looks amazing!
> 
> Lisa and i were on our own for the event, the closest actual group event i found was in ft.Wayne Indiana which is way far to drive for the time we had.
> But we had a grand day anyway at our spot by the river.


What a gorgeous photo of Lisa xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> Lol. Last year I ask my great grand to please bring me the tablet from the computer desk. She insisted there was not a tablet on the desk. I was talking about a writing tablet and she was looking for a computer tablet.


And I thought you mean tablet as in pill!????


----------



## PurpleFi

lifeline said:


> It's good to have fun with language instead of sticking to the dry rules. That just reminded me we were learning about using bullet points recently, a child asked why we have to use capital letters at the beginning but not a full stop at the end. So I said that's probably the rule that the person who invented bullet points made. So another child asked what happens if we don't stick to the rules and I replied, with a smile, that the bullet point police will find us out. They thought it was hilarious :sm09:


I like that xx


----------



## jinx

Interesting. I never thought of that as it is not the term we usually use.


PurpleFi said:


> And I thought you mean tablet as in pill!????


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> He lost his balance carrying wood and hit the end of the stair rail with his head. He was trying to be helpful. People are going to think I lamped him... :sm16:


Oh dear, so much for being helpful, I know that feeling, although I haven't ended up in hospital (yet). xx


----------



## jinx

Morning Jacky. What exciting plans do you have for today. Today I hope to be able to clean the half bath. That is all the excitement I will get today. :^)


Barn-dweller said:


> Oh dear, so much for being helpful, I know that feeling, although I haven't ended up in hospital (yet). xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from Wales, the sunshine has come back and the warmth. We even had the heat on for a while yesterday, but did get all the grass cut, again. Not going to predict what I'm doing today as something always crops up and spoils my plans. You've all been busy on here overnight with some lovely photos. Am all caught up now so off to find something to do. See you later, have a lovely day. xx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> A quiet but beautiful moment from today. No common language but knitting was understood


How lovely!!


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> What a wonderful picture. Pity about the poster behind!


Hehehe!!


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> I finished this shawl a couple of weeks or so ago and am finally getting around to posting a photo. The pattern is Kelsingra by Elizabeth Ravenwood. It was an MKAL she has going on on Ravelry. xxxooo


So beautiful Pam, you really should set up shop, you would make enough to buy more yarn and some to spare!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Thank you. I do not feel better. Doctor was hoping it was a compression fracture of my spine. That they have treatment for and it would heal. For now they do not know what the problem is but it is very painful and when the back muscle go into spasms it is almost unbearable. Ah the joys of being old and falling apart.


Sending you some more gentle and healing hugs, I truly am so sorry you are stuck like this, I certainly hope the medics can help you very soon xxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> Morning Jacky. What exciting plans do you have for today. Today I hope to be able to clean the half bath. That is all the excitement I will get today. :^)


Don't you go overdoing it. luv n hugs xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from almost sunny Surrey. Bentley is out playing with his girl friends little brother, he is very sweet and wants Bentley to have a game, B is not quite sure at the moment.

Nothing planned for today except we might do a bit of shopping and knitting will be on the agenda at some point. xx


----------



## Aunty M

Miss Pam said:


> I finished this shawl a couple of weeks or so ago and am finally getting around to posting a photo. The pattern is Kelsingra by Elizabeth Ravenwood. It was an MKAL she has going on on Ravelry. xxxooo


Wow! Your shawl is breathtakingly beautiful. Wonderful knitting.


----------



## SaxonLady

jinx said:


> Thank you. I do not feel better. Doctor was hoping it was a compression fracture of my spine. That they have treatment for and it would heal. For now they do not know what the problem is but it is very painful and when the back muscle go into spasms it is almost unbearable. Ah the joys of being old and falling apart.


You poor love. I hope they can find out exactly what is wrong. If it were a compression fracture you have likely trapped nerves. DH was in an accident that broke two discs in his backbone. Bits went into the spinal column fluid and cause almost constant pain and twitching. Surely an x-ray would show something up for you.


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Hello and good evening I'm at Stephens. I hope you are ok. I haven't been online because I've had a rough week and I would only have moaned. In short...I've cracked a rib again, so I've been in pain. I've had my tum trouble and I've had the handyman who said he could wallpaper, what a bloody mess. I've been so upset. I stopped him papering any more. He's made such a hash of it. I stopped him before he did the main feature walls. I could have cried. I think I may be spoiled with Albert but even I knew some of his methods were unique. Things like painting doors and skirting boards AFTER papering. He just put one coat on the ceiling so it's patchy. I've been so upset that I cried on Wednesday night. So I told him not to go any further. I now have a lounge half papered so I need someone proficient if not professional. My toilet overflow is gushing out water. We think it could be a new ballcock needed. The plumber who did my boiler is coming Monday, bless him. Then the dishwasher doors fallen off. The kitchen unit door, so I can still use the dishwasher. Can you see how these are all menial things and seem very trivia, so I've given myself a shake and tomorrow's another day. THANKYOU all for being here. I'm on page 260 so will catch up now. I love you all to bits. Xxx


Oh dear, that's awful. You could try Rated People, they have people they've worked for putting reviews on so you can see what they are like, I've had a lot of success with them. You sound really down and I can understand why so please accept this massive hug through the ether and I hope things are looking up very soon! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Fantastic pool and gorgeous sweet pee. Hope your pain is easing. Plus..I think you have a lovely heart and a great outlook for living. Well done you. You put me to shame. I love you Angela.xx


Absolutely what Susan said!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Something nice happened to me tonight. Gs1 came down stairs when I got to Stephens and gave me a big hug. (It's unknown to get one from him). He said I love you grandma and I've missed you this week...I can't believe my luck. See...life's good. Sod the wallpaper


Yay!!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Jerusalem Sage


Thanks Trish, you are a very knowledgeable gardener, I didn't have a clue as I've never seen it before!! xxxx


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> Hello and good evening I'm at Stephens. I hope you are ok. I haven't been online because I've had a rough week and I would only have moaned. In short...I've cracked a rib again, so I've been in pain. I've had my tum trouble and I've had the handyman who said he could wallpaper, what a bloody mess. I've been so upset. I stopped him papering any more. He's made such a hash of it. I stopped him before he did the main feature walls. I could have cried. I think I may be spoiled with Albert but even I knew some of his methods were unique. Things like painting doors and skirting boards AFTER papering. He just put one coat on the ceiling so it's patchy. I've been so upset that I cried on Wednesday night. So I told him not to go any further. I now have a lounge half papered so I need someone proficient if not professional. My toilet overflow is gushing out water. We think it could be a new ballcock needed. The plumber who did my boiler is coming Monday, bless him. Then the dishwasher doors fallen off. The kitchen unit door, so I can still use the dishwasher. Can you see how these are all menial things and seem very trivia, so I've given myself a shake and tomorrow's another day. THANKYOU all for being here. I'm on page 260 so will catch up now. I love you all to bits. Xxx


The useless handyman should at least replace the wallpaper he has ruined. Then you need to get someone recommended. All that you have been through adds up to torture! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> I spent all day in emergency having Mr J sewn back together... sort of like humpty dumpty. My love is going to have one wicked head ache tomorrow and a black eye. This doctor would have made a good quilter, just saying. :sm17:


Oh no, Did he collapse or just tumble? Either way, I'm so sorry, I hope he recovers quickly, he's very lucky to have a nurse on hand!xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> He lost his balance carrying wood and hit the end of the stair rail with his head. He was trying to be helpful. People are going to think I lamped him... :sm16:


Anybody who doesn't know you better than that, it doesn't matter what they think! Bless him! xxxx


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> Something nice happened to me tonight. Gs1 came down stairs when I got to Stephens and gave me a big hug. (It's unknown to get one from him). He said I love you grandma and I've missed you this week...I can't believe my luck. See...life's good. Sod the wallpaper


I can really relate to that. A hug from a precious grandchild heals all ills. Well done GS1, you knew what Grandma needed!


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> You would love them, they can be real scrappy birds though!


Fabulous pictures, I'm pinching them for greetings cards, hope you don't mind?!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> Looks amazing!
> 
> Lisa and i were on our own for the event, the closest actual group event i found was in ft.Wayne Indiana which is way far to drive for the time we had.
> But we had a grand day anyway at our spot by the river.


That takes me back to a wonderful time, great to you Lisa!! xxxx


----------



## SaxonLady

Islander said:


> I spent all day in emergency having Mr J sewn back together... sort of like humpty dumpty. My love is going to have one wicked head ache tomorrow and a black eye. This doctor would have made a good quilter, just saying. :sm17:


what on earth happened?


----------



## jinx

SaxonLady said:


> You poor love. I hope they can find out exactly what is wrong. If it were a compression fracture you have likely trapped nerves. DH was in an accident that broke two discs in his backbone. Bits went into the spinal column fluid and cause almost constant pain and twitching. Surely an x-ray would show something up for you.


Thanks for your nice thoughts. It is not a fracture. Arthritis is all that shows up on the x-ray. I saw two doctors and a specialist read the x-ray and could not find the cause. No one can find a cause. Symptoms sound like an injury because of the sudden onset, but I did not have an injury. I believe it may be getting better as I did not have many muscle contractions all day yesterday. Laying down and sleeping is now my biggest problem. I can understand the pain your husband had. I assume the twitching was muscle spasms and I certainly know how painful that is. Hopefully he has completely healed.


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> I'd be carrying right there with you !
> No doubt in my mind about it. But i love that you are taking it in stride putting on that beautiful smile and getting on with things. Because all of those little things can be fixed.
> They break your heart for a second and then you just do what ya have to.
> I cannot stress to you how much i wish we lived closer together .. .. My boys and i would throw down and jump into doing whatever you needed. Sending you lots of cuddles and love ! Xoxoxo????????????


You're so lovely and I know for a fact that you are not just saying that, you really would do that!! xxxx


----------



## jinx

Thank you. Tomorrow I will have a Cat scan to see if it shows more than the x-ray. I am glad the doctors realize I am in need of prompt help. 
I feel so bad when people have to wait weeks to see a doctor.


London Girl said:


> Sending you some more gentle and healing hugs, I truly am so sorry you are stuck like this, I certainly hope the medics can help you very soon xxxxx


----------



## SaxonLady

Islander said:


> You would love them, they can be real scrappy birds though!


Of course I would love them. I even watch sparrows with affection. Plus I admire the sheer elegance of our large seagulls that everyone else moans about.


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> Nope not yet. But she's doing well and I'm trying to teach her. She's still too afraid to go underwater. She thinks of your head goes under that that's it you just drowned lol. Should have heard her scream each time Ethan went under trying to prove it was okay. She loves him dearly...
> Cute moment....
> When she first got back from her dads today , Ethan and his girlfriend Jackie were in the pool already. And she came running in to tell me " NONNA NONNA ETHAN AND JACKIE KISSED !"
> Hilarious ð


AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW!!!!xxxxxxx


----------



## SaxonLady

linkan said:


> I burned lol even with sunscreen.. Three hours or so in the water and about the count of two to get her out lol. When Nonna starts counting everybody knows don't let me get to three.
> But she was good just excited. Woke up at the crack of early today and wanted to jump right back in.
> Hot dropped off again around five thirty and guess what.. Straight into her suit and right back in lol.
> Unfortunately the wind plucked up it got real dark about 20minutes in and it started looking like a bad storm. Scared her straight into the house lol.


There will be lots of chances.


----------



## SaxonLady

linkan said:


> Looks amazing!
> 
> Lisa and i were on our own for the event, the closest actual group event i found was in ft.Wayne Indiana which is way far to drive for the time we had.
> But we had a grand day anyway at our spot by the river.


Looking good!


----------



## London Girl

lifeline said:


> It's good to have fun with language instead of sticking to the dry rules. That just reminded me we were learning about using bullet points recently, a child asked why we have to use capital letters at the beginning but not a full stop at the end. So I said that's probably the rule that the person who invented bullet points made. So another child asked what happens if we don't stick to the rules and I replied, with a smile, that the bullet point police will find us out. They thought it was hilarious :sm09:


Good answer!! xxxx :sm09:


----------



## jinx

Maybe you will find something different than I found. Everything, including the oil, has to be ordered from out of state.


linkan said:


> Here too.. But i think that there is an oil that is legal anywhere. I'll look it up for you and left you know exactly what it was.


----------



## London Girl

lifeline said:


> Language is such a complex thing


Especially when we s-t-r-et-c-h From over here to over there!!!


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Interesting. I never thought of that as it is not the term we usually use.


We use pill _and_ tablet but I think us older folk tend to say tablet and the kids probably say pill!!


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Thank you. Tomorrow I will have a Cat scan to see if it shows more than the x-ray. I am glad the doctors realize I am in need of prompt help.
> I feel so bad when people have to wait weeks to see a doctor.


Will be thinking of you jinx xxxx


----------



## SaxonLady

lifeline said:


> It's good to have fun with language instead of sticking to the dry rules. That just reminded me we were learning about using bullet points recently, a child asked why we have to use capital letters at the beginning but not a full stop at the end. So I said that's probably the rule that the person who invented bullet points made. So another child asked what happens if we don't stick to the rules and I replied, with a smile, that the bullet point police will find us out. They thought it was hilarious :sm09:


Because you don't put a full stop when there is a continuation. You don't need capitals either, necessarily.


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> And I thought you mean tablet as in pill!????


so did I!


----------



## SaxonLady

jinx said:


> Morning Jacky. What exciting plans do you have for today. Today I hope to be able to clean the half bath. That is all the excitement I will get today. :^)


and more than enough after yesterday!


----------



## jinx

Interesting. I am trying to figure out how a pill and a writing pad ended up with the same name? I can see why they call the small computers tablets or notebooks.


SaxonLady said:


> so did I!


----------



## SaxonLady

jinx said:


> Thanks for your nice thoughts. It is not a fracture. Arthritis is all that shows up on the x-ray. I saw two doctors and a specialist read the x-ray and could not find the cause. No one can find a cause. Symptoms sound like an injury because of the sudden onset, but I did not have an injury. I believe it may be getting better as I did not have many muscle contractions all day yesterday. Laying down and sleeping is now my biggest problem. I can understand the pain your husband had. I assume the twitching was muscle spasms and I certainly know how painful that is. Hopefully he has completely healed.


No, he will never heal. That was way back in the 1980s. Like everything else you learn to live with pain.


----------



## SaxonLady

jinx said:


> Thank you. Tomorrow I will have a Cat scan to see if it shows more than the x-ray. I am glad the doctors realize I am in need of prompt help.
> I feel so bad when people have to wait weeks to see a doctor.


Here's hoping the Cat scan shows the problem.


----------



## SaxonLady

jinx said:


> Interesting. I am trying to figure out how a pill and a writing pad ended up with the same name? I can see why they call the small computers tablets or notebooks.


you are trying to figure out the English language? That way madness lies!


----------



## PurpleFi

SaxonLady said:


> so did I!


We're showing our age ????


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> We're showing our age ????


and feeling it.


----------



## Miss Pam

Islander said:


> Oh Pam, that's breathtaking!


Thank you, Trish! :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Islander said:


> I spent all day in emergency having Mr J sewn back together... sort of like humpty dumpty. My love is going to have one wicked head ache tomorrow and a black eye. This doctor would have made a good quilter, just saying. :sm17:


Oh, I'm so sorry he got hurt! Sending many gentle and healing hugs! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

linkan said:


> Looks amazing!
> 
> Lisa and i were on our own for the event, the closest actual group event i found was in ft.Wayne Indiana which is way far to drive for the time we had.
> But we had a grand day anyway at our spot by the river.


Wonderful photo of a lovely lady!!! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

linkan said:


> Omg i love it ???? !


Thank you, Angela! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

lifeline said:


> Beautiful. I think using white makes these shawls something special


Thank you, Rebecca! It looks white in the photos I took, but it's actually a very pale blue. I haven't done a white one yet. Should put that on my list! :sm02: xxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> So beautiful Pam, you really should set up shop, you would make enough to buy more yarn and some to spare!! xxxx


Thank you, June! xxxooo :sm02:


----------



## Miss Pam

Aunty M said:


> Wow! Your shawl is breathtakingly beautiful. Wonderful knitting.


Thank you, Aunty M! :sm02:


----------



## Islander

linkan said:


> I burned lol even with sunscreen.. Three hours or so in the water and about the count of two to get her out lol. When Nonna starts counting everybody knows don't let me get to three.
> But she was good just excited. Woke up at the crack of early today and wanted to jump right back in.
> Hot dropped off again around five thirty and guess what.. Straight into her suit and right back in lol.
> Unfortunately the wind plucked up it got real dark about 20minutes in and it started looking like a bad storm. Scared her straight into the house lol.


Your sweetpea is going to be a water baby! xxx


----------



## Islander

linkan said:


> Looks amazing!
> 
> Lisa and i were on our own for the event, the closest actual group event i found was in ft.Wayne Indiana which is way far to drive for the time we had.
> But we had a grand day anyway at our spot by the river.


Beautiful photo of Lisa in Ft Wayne. I love open spaces!


----------



## Islander

jinx said:


> They are so beautiful and quick. Some times all I see is a flash of something moving and realize it was a hummer speeding past.


They don't look where they are going when they are fighting with each other, I have been hit by one on occasion! Glad you are going for a CT, sometimes X-rays don't see everything. Sending lots of healing vibes. We want your pain gone! xoxo


----------



## Islander

linkan said:


> Oh my gosh... What on earth did he do?


Fell doing something he should't be doing. xoxo


----------



## Islander

jinx said:


> There is talk about legalizing it here. Friends have told me I can order it online. Doctor would prescribe a few pain pills but they do not help much and make me sick to my stomach so they are not useful. Maybe today will be a better day.


My Mom had worsened back pain for 6 months, her diagnostics did show a compression fracture, not surprising though as she has severe Osteoporosis and is bent over 90 degrees. She used a narcotic patch for several months and it did heal much to her disbelief. She probably did some lifting that she shouldn't have been doing and is more careful now. It doesn't take much with arthritis. You don't get high or nauseated with the cannabis oil I've been told.


----------



## Islander

lifeline said:


> It's good to have fun with language instead of sticking to the dry rules. That just reminded me we were learning about using bullet points recently, a child asked why we have to use capital letters at the beginning but not a full stop at the end. So I said that's probably the rule that the person who invented bullet points made. So another child asked what happens if we don't stick to the rules and I replied, with a smile, that the bullet point police will find us out. They thought it was hilarious :sm09:


I like how you humour he children! xxx


----------



## Islander

PurpleFi said:


> Ouch that must have hurt. Sending him loads of healing vibes and a load of virtual bubble wrap. Hope he's not too sore. Luv n hugs to you xx


He's pretty sore this morning, Tylenol is helping and I will give him lots of TLC... men like that. xoxox


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> Oh dear, so much for being helpful, I know that feeling, although I haven't ended up in hospital (yet). xx


That is interesting when you think about it... the whole ER was filled with men yesterday. I think women are less accident prone. xoxox


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> So beautiful Pam, you really should set up shop, you would make enough to buy more yarn and some to spare!! xxxx


I think Pam would be a wonderful knitting teacher! Mav too.


----------



## Islander

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from almost sunny Surrey. Bentley is out playing with his girl friends little brother, he is very sweet and wants Bentley to have a game, B is not quite sure at the moment.
> 
> Nothing planned for today except we might do a bit of shopping and knitting will be on the agenda at some point. xx


See he does get along with others... maybe one day he could have his own little brother? :sm02:


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> Oh no, Did he collapse or just tumble? Either way, I'm so sorry, I hope he recovers quickly, he's very lucky to have a nurse on hand!xxxx


I'm not sure, he's going to have a CT soon.


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> Fabulous pictures, I'm pinching them for greetings cards, hope you don't mind?!! xxxx


You go right ahead! xoxox


----------



## Islander

SaxonLady said:


> Of course I would love them. I even watch sparrows with affection. Plus I admire the sheer elegance of our large seagulls that everyone else moans about.


I love the seagulls too, they are clowns. Out here they are known a sh*t hawks. xoxox


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> That is interesting when you think about it... the whole ER was filled with men yesterday. I think women are less accident prone. xoxox


Or just men not doing what they are told. You know they know best. xx :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Islander

jinx said:


> Maybe you will find something different than I found. Everything, including the oil, has to be ordered from out of state.


There's a lot of protocol to obtain it out here...forms. Some Drs will write a Rx for it, our Dr doesn't but isn't against it and cautioned to do it in small increments. In the end I didn't pursue it though.


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> Or just men not doing what they are told. You know they know best. xx :sm09: :sm09:


You hit the nail on the head! xoxoxo :sm02:


----------



## Islander

Shall get going, it's time for me to put my Nurse Wretched cap on! Love to you all. xxx


----------



## SaxonLady

Islander said:


> You hit the nail on the head! xoxoxo :sm02:


I thought it was a rail!


----------



## PurpleFi

SaxonLady said:


> and feeling it.


oh no xx


----------



## jinx

Islander said:


> My Mom had worsened back pain for 6 months, her diagnostics did show a compression fracture, not surprising though as she has severe Osteoporosis and is bent over 90 degrees. She used a narcotic patch for several months and it did heal much to her disbelief. She probably did some lifting that she shouldn't have been doing and is more careful now. It doesn't take much with arthritis. You don't get high or nauseated with the cannabis oil I've been told.


Dr said there is now a nose spray that works very well to heal fractures. I think I could easily find marijuana. I do not want that. The cannabis is a cousin to that. You are correct it does not have those side effects.


----------



## PurpleFi

Did a load of party shopping this morning. Finished sewing the Hungry Caterpillar and watched Bentley, his girlfriend and her little brother playing in the garden.


----------



## jinx

Bentley has good taste in friends.


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Did a load of party shopping this morning. Finished sewing the Hungry Caterpillar and watched Bentley, his girlfriend and her little brother playing in the garden.


She's quite a looker, he's got good taste. xx :sm09:


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> Bentley has good taste in friends.


He has, they played very nicely chasing the hose pipe while Mr P did some watering. Xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> She's quite a looker, he's got good taste. xx :sm09:


That's the baby brother. His girlfriend was camera shy today. X


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> That's the baby brother. His girlfriend was camera shy today. X


Has she got the same colouring? xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Has she got the same colouring? xx


Exactly. Only difference he's smaller at the moment.


----------



## jinx

PurpleFi said:


> Exactly. Only difference he's smaller at the moment.


Well..... I believe there are some other differences. 
:sm04: :sm23: :sm22:


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Well..... I believe there are some other differences.
> :sm04: :sm23: :sm22:


It's all according what has been removed. xx :sm23: :sm23: :sm12: :sm12:


----------



## linkan

Spent the morning... You guessed it.
In the pool with sweet pea and honhon (Dh).
It was his first time in and he really liked it. Said he felt much better with his sore back and knees. Sweet pea went back to her dads till the morning and we had a pizza buffet lunch out with the father in law.
Dh is now napping and i think I'll just knit and watch Matt Damon survive on mars lol.
Love to you all ????


----------



## linkan

OH ! And i found a new ad blocking site so i can use my phone to catch up again with ease ????????????????????????????????????????????❤


----------



## Barn-dweller

linkan said:


> Spent the morning... You guessed it.
> In the pool with sweet pea and honhon (Dh).
> It was his first time in and he really liked it. Said he felt much better with his sore back and knees. Sweet pea went back to her dads till the morning and we had a pizza buffet lunch out with the father in law.
> Dh is now napping and i think I'll just knit and watch Matt Damon survive on mars lol.
> Love to you all ????


Sounds like a perfect day. xx :sm24:


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> Well..... I believe there are some other differences.
> :sm04: :sm23: :sm22:


Both been neutered. ????xx


----------



## linkan

jinx said:


> Maybe you will find something different than I found. Everything, including the oil, has to be ordered from out of state.


https://pureessencecbd.co/v2/?click_id=39158393&oid=506&aid=187&subid=107506&subid2=N2FmMTVhMTY2YjRlZjY2MDk4ZjlkODUwOWRiNWEwYzQ

Check this out.


----------



## jinx

linkan said:


> https://pureessencecbd.co/v2/?click_id=39158393&oid=506&aid=187&subid=107506&subid2=N2FmMTVhMTY2YjRlZjY2MDk4ZjlkODUwOWRiNWEwYzQ
> 
> Check this out.


Thank you. I found this today. I think this is what was confusing me. "Cannabis in Wisconsin is illegal with the exception of non-psychoactive medical CBD oil. ... Wisconsin was historically a major producer of industrial hemp until 1958, though a 2017 law has re-opened Wisconsin for hemp farming." 
So the oil is legal, but the cannabis is illegal.


----------



## jinx

I was referring to a difference between the brother and sister. Neutered or not there is a slight difference?


PurpleFi said:


> Both been neutered. ????xx


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> I understand Mr Wonderful always worked night shift. When he retired we assumed he would quickly get use to sleeping nights. Nope, still stays up very late and sleeps a lot of the day. That is okay as that is the way his body is wired. What works for you is what you do. No use fighting it.


I agree, my dh thought that, when I finished working; but he has finally come to accept that I am totally adapted to the way I sleep, even down to the lack of sleep nights that occasionally happen!????????

If we are going anywhere, he just wakes in plenty of time to get ready, then we are off .... if we are travelling a long didtance, then I might catch some sleep on the way! I probably get close enough to a good amount of sleep, just not all together! ????????


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> The architect wanted it as a ruined feature of the garden, maybe it was falling down anyway but I didn't get that from the story boards down there. I think it was during the reign of George lll and I think everyone went a bit daft!!


AHA .... that would explain everything! hehehe


----------



## Xiang

lifeline said:


> Sleep well


Thanks ... but it didn't happen. We had the youngest four DGD's, and sleep is one thing I don't get when they sleep over; because the twins always think their mum will forget them; so I will have one, or the other, on my lap during the night! ????????


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> A quiet but beautiful moment from today. No common language but knitting was understood


Isn't it wonderful, when a common ground can be found? I think a great many things could be worked out, if things were looked at from a different direction; and in a much shorter time! ????????


----------



## Xiang

SaxonLady said:


> What a wonderful picture. Pity about the poster behind!


Perhaps one of you have got, or know, someone who knows how to remove unwanted images, and replace them with more pleasant images into the photo, then the photo would be much better to be displayed! ????☺


----------



## Xiang

Miss Pam said:


> I finished this shawl a couple of weeks or so ago and am finally getting around to posting a photo. The pattern is Kelsingra by Elizabeth Ravenwood. It was an MKAL she has going on on Ravelry. xxxooo


Oh WOW!!! Another beautiful shawl for yourr collection, it is beautiful! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

Miss Pam said:


> I'm soooooo sorry you're having to deal with this. I can only imagine now very painful it is for you. Again, sending many warm, gentle and healing hugs! xxxooo


From me, also! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> Hello and good evening I'm at Stephens. I hope you are ok. I haven't been online because I've had a rough week and I would only have moaned. In short...I've cracked a rib again, so I've been in pain. I've had my tum trouble and I've had the handyman who said he could wallpaper, what a bloody mess. I've been so upset. I stopped him papering any more. He's made such a hash of it. I stopped him before he did the main feature walls. I could have cried. I think I may be spoiled with Albert but even I knew some of his methods were unique. Things like painting doors and skirting boards AFTER papering. He just put one coat on the ceiling so it's patchy. I've been so upset that I cried on Wednesday night. So I told him not to go any further. I now have a lounge half papered so I need someone proficient if not professional. My toilet overflow is gushing out water. We think it could be a new ballcock needed. The plumber who did my boiler is coming Monday, bless him. Then the dishwasher doors fallen off. The kitchen unit door, so I can still use the dishwasher. Can you see how these are all menial things and seem very trivia, so I've given myself a shake and tomorrow's another day. THANKYOU all for being here. I'm on page 260 so will catch up now. I love you all to bits. Xxx


They may be menial, but just the fact that they all happened very closely together; so I fully understand how these things have acted as a catalyst! I hope you feel better now! xoxoxo


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> I was referring to a difference between the brother and sister. Neutered or not there is a slight difference?


Of course you are right but I think once the brother has grown to full size they are going to be very difficult to tell apart. Hope you are feeling easier today. Healing hugs xx


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> I spent all day in emergency having Mr J sewn back together... sort of like humpty dumpty. My love is going to have one wicked head ache tomorrow and a black eye. This doctor would have made a good quilter, just saying. :sm17:


Oh .... pooor man, I hope he doesn't suffer too much!????????


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> You would love them, they can be real scrappy birds though!


I know we have some very brightly coloured birds here, including me atm; I just had a spritzer, & a shot glass, of Turkish Delight Mead, and my cheeks feel like they are glowing! I had these this evening because I had a quite stressful overnight stay this time, with my littlest mischief makers, and no sleep so deperately needed a little something, just to put the stabilisers out again!

None of the girls were actually naughty, but they had been out visiting friends with DD (mum), and had a wonderful night which included sleeping over - 7 children & 3 adults (I think); so the children were already very excited & tired, so considering everything, I think they were quite well behaved! I don't get many long cuddles with the twins, anymore but when they don't have a good night, I get very long cuddles with each of them overnight!????????????????

I just reread my post, and I realised that I got totally sidetracked! What I meant to say was that I would love to be able to walk out into my backyard, and see some gorgeous little Hummingbirds flittering around flowers, or feeders, and then fllittering off again. That would just make my day! ????☺


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> I burned lol even with sunscreen.. Three hours or so in the water and about the count of two to get her out lol. When Nonna starts counting everybody knows don't let me get to three.
> But she was good just excited. Woke up at the crack of early today and wanted to jump right back in.
> Hot dropped off again around five thirty and guess what.. Straight into her suit and right back in lol.
> Unfortunately the wind plucked up it got real dark about 20minutes in and it started looking like a bad storm. Scared her straight into the house lol.


She will have plenty of time to spend in that pool!, before she gets much older! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> Looks amazing!
> 
> Lisa and i were on our own for the event, the closest actual group event i found was in ft.Wayne Indiana which is way far to drive for the time we had.
> But we had a grand day anyway at our spot by the river.


Lisa looks nice & relaxed, and the day looks beautiful! xoxoxo


----------



## jinx

Morning from my little corner of the world. I manage to sleep until 2:30 this a.m. I believe I am healing. At least the awful back muscle spasms have ceased. Yeah!
Hoping the rainy weather we have had the past few days changes to sunshine today. I always feel better with sunshine no matter what else is going on. I am working on a baby sweater that was posted on the main menu. https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/lily-ripple-infant-cardigan I make a lot of baby sweaters and donate them. I like being able to finish things quickly. Maybe that is why I do not have w.i.p. hiding in my closet.
Everyone have a pleasant Monday.


----------



## PurpleFi

Xiang said:


> I know we have some very brightly coloured birds here, including me atm; I just had a spritzer, & a shot glass, of Turkish Delight Mead, and my cheeks feel like they are glowing! I had these this evening because I had a quite stressful overnight stay this time, with my littlest mischief makers, and no sleep so deperately needed a little something, just to put the stabilisers out again!
> 
> None of the girls were actually naughty, but they had been out visiting friends with DD (mum), and had a wonderful night which included sleeping over - 7 children & 3 adults (I think); so the children were already very excited & tired, so considering everything, I think they were quite well behaved! I don't get many long cuddles with the twins, anymore but when they don't have a good night, I get very long cuddles with each of them overnight!????????????????
> 
> I just reread my post, and I realised that I got totally sidetracked! What I meant to say was that I would love to be able to walk out into my backyard, and see some gorgeous little Hummingbirds flittering around flowers, or feeders, and then fllittering off again. That would just make my day! ????☺


We know what you mean. Hope the stabilisers work and you get some sleep xx


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> That's what it's like for me.. Kind of. . even as a child though i have been on a strange schedule. I've always slept best from around 5am to 11am


I don't actively remember wahat my sleeping pattern was as a child, but as a teenager, I used to sleep at least 12 hours a night, and a few times I actually slept through an entire day, and woke at the correct time, but a day late, it worried mum & dad a bit, but I think I also had some huge growth spurts, around those long sleeps! ????????


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> Morning from my little corner of the world. I manage to sleep until 2:30 this a.m. I believe I am healing. At least the awful back muscle spasms have ceased. Yeah!
> Hoping the rainy weather we have had the past few days changes to sunshine today. I always feel better with sunshine no matter what else is going on. I am working on a baby sweater that was posted on the main menu. https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/lily-ripple-infant-cardigan I make a lot of baby sweaters and donate them. I like being able to finish things quickly. Maybe that is why I do not have w.i.p. hiding in my closet.
> Everyone have a pleasant Monday.


Mprning Jinx, glad you are a bit easiers, still sending you more healing hugs. xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Surrey. Temperature set to rise a bit today. KnitWIts/Chaos, I don't even know which group it is supposed to be, here this morning. All I know is that there will be more sewing of things onto stuff ready for our yarn bombing.

As I went to the supermarket on my own yesterday I was able to get a load of food for our party on Saturday. So at least I've started.

Tomorrow our WI is having a coach trip to Brighton and we have booked fish and chips on the pier. I will have plenty of time to knit on the way down and back.

Happy Monday to you all, love you loads and will catch up - whenever. xxx


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> Lol. Last year I ask my great grand to please bring me the tablet from the computer desk. She insisted there was not a tablet on the desk. I was talking about a writing tablet and she was looking for a computer tablet.


This might sound strange, but what IS a writing tablet? All I can think of is the slate tablet that children used at school, at sometime before I was around. ????????????


----------



## jinx

Xiang said:


> I don't actively remember wahat my sleeping pattern was as a child, but as a teenager, I used to sleep at least 12 hours a night, and a few times I actually slept through an entire day, and woke at the correct time, but a day late, it worried mum & dad a bit, but I think I also had some huge growth spurts, around those long sleeps! ????????


I believe growth spurts can certainly require more sleep and more food. I did not notice the growth spurts to much in my children. However, my grandson grew so fast that his muscles could not keep up with his bone growth. He had to have surgery to keep his hip bone pinned in place. He was in a wheelchair for 7 months. He is now 6 foot 6+ and would have been taller without the surgery. He is not done growing.


----------



## jinx

PurpleFi said:


> Mprning Jinx, glad you are a bit easiers, still sending you more healing hugs. xxxx


Morning. Thanks for the hugs. I know you and everyone else suffers. Sorry I am such a complainer this time. It just has gone on so long.


----------



## jinx

Xiang said:


> This might sound strange, but what IS a writing tablet? All I can think of is the slate tablet that children used at school, at sometime before I was around. ????????????


Lol. A notebook. Something to write assignments in. Something like this. https://www.walmart.com/ip/WorkForce-Basic-100-Page-Steno-Book-6-x-9/24506060?athcpid=24506060&athpgid=easyreorder&athmtid=eroData&athznid=eroData&athena=true

https://www.walmart.com/ip/Five-Star-Wirebound-Notebook-2-Subject-College-Ruled-6-x-9-1-2-Assorted-Colors-06180/14931530?athcpid=14931530&athpgid=athenaItemPage&athcgid=null&athznid=PWVAV&athieid=v0&athstid=CS002&athguid=466001f5-2557604a-f813c616d793&athena=true


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Morning. Thanks for the hugs. I know you and everyone else suffers. Sorry I am such a complainer this time. It just has gone on so long.


You have every right to complain, just go ahead. Good luck with you scan today. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning from a sunny Wales. Should be out in the garden doing more weeding but have no inclination to do it. It doesn't feel like my garden any more and I don't want to have to tend it. No luck on the lottery this weekend and no viewers so it looks as though we are stuck here. Whoops, looks as though I'm in a moany, down mood. Will go now and try and come back later a bit more optimistic. Have a good day. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Xiang said:


> This might sound strange, but what IS a writing tablet? All I can think of is the slate tablet that children used at school, at sometime before I was around. ????????????


I think Jinx means a block of note paper.

Oops she beat me to it xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from a sunny Wales. Should be out in the garden doing more weeding but have no inclination to do it. It doesn't feel like my garden any more and I don't want to have to tend it. No luck on the lottery this weekend and no viewers so it looks as though we are stuck here. Whoops, looks as though I'm in a moany, down mood. Will go now and try and come back later a bit more optimistic. Have a good day. xx


Sendi g you hugs xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> Morning. Thanks for the hugs. I know you and everyone else suffers. Sorry I am such a complainer this time. It just has gone on so long.


You are not. I can truly sympathise constant pain can get you down. Luv n hugs xxxx


----------



## jinx

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from a sunny Wales. Should be out in the garden doing more weeding but have no inclination to do it. It doesn't feel like my garden any more and I don't want to have to tend it. No luck on the lottery this weekend and no viewers so it looks as though we are stuck here. Whoops, looks as though I'm in a moany, down mood. Will go now and try and come back later a bit more optimistic. Have a good day. xx


Morning. I look at my weed patch and cannot see the flowers. today would be a perfect day to tend to it as the ground is soft from the rain. Alas, I cannot do that. Let's both of us have a lazy day together and enjoy the positive things in our lives.


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:59 am EST and 11'C (52'). Although it feels warmer out there. I've already been out to chase the squirrel off the hummingbird feeder.
You're going to have to fire me as photographer of fibre events. I had such a good time that I didn't take many pictures. I met up with some friends from both LYS Knit Nights and caught up, and bought too much stuff. Just after 1pm it got way too hot in the gyms. They had all the doors open and everyone was still sweating buckets, so we left and went to the museum in Fenelon Falls where the Kawartha Handweavers and Spinners had set up. There was sheep shearing, an auction for sheep fleeces, spinning, loom weaving, and rug hooking. And a barbeque with yummy lamb burgers and sausages. One very nice and generous person let me use their wheel and I spun. I found out that I have very little hand-foot coordination as I had the wheel going backwards a lot and I overspun and underspun. I got to bring the wall of yarn home :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm02:


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> Morning. I look at my weed patch and cannot see the flowers. today would be a perfect day to tend to it as the ground is soft from the rain. Alas, I cannot do that. Let's both of us have a lazy day together and enjoy the positive things in our lives.


We have had a lot of the flowers do extremely well this year. Stuff that hasn't flowered before has flowered this year.
Just sit inside and admire your weeds through the window. Some of the weeds have nice flowers.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from a sunny Wales. Should be out in the garden doing more weeding but have no inclination to do it. It doesn't feel like my garden any more and I don't want to have to tend it. No luck on the lottery this weekend and no viewers so it looks as though we are stuck here. Whoops, looks as though I'm in a moany, down mood. Will go now and try and come back later a bit more optimistic. Have a good day. xx


It sounds like it's time to squish some yarn. Might be time to dig through your stash to find that ball that you forgot all about.
Hope things start looking up for you soon.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> Morning. Thanks for the hugs. I know you and everyone else suffers. Sorry I am such a complainer this time. It just has gone on so long.


I hope they find an answer for you soon.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> I believe growth spurts can certainly require more sleep and more food. I did not notice the growth spurts to much in my children. However, my grandson grew so fast that his muscles could not keep up with his bone growth. He had to have surgery to keep his hip bone pinned in place. He was in a wheelchair for 7 months. He is now 6 foot 6+ and would have been taller without the surgery. He is not done growing.


Wow. One of my cousins boys grew quickly around 10 years old. By 16, he was 6 foot and his face shape suggested that he was much older. Luckily, he didn't need surgery.
My niece is also just under 6 feet tall. She went through a very gangly period, and now she has a bad habit of slouching so you don't notice how tall she is.
I hope your grandson doesn't need anymore surgeries from growing so tall.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Temperature set to rise a bit today. KnitWIts/Chaos, I don't even know which group it is supposed to be, here this morning. All I know is that there will be more sewing of things onto stuff ready for our yarn bombing.
> 
> As I went to the supermarket on my own yesterday I was able to get a load of food for our party on Saturday. So at least I've started.
> 
> Tomorrow our WI is having a coach trip to Brighton and we have booked fish and chips on the pier. I will have plenty of time to knit on the way down and back.
> 
> Happy Monday to you all, love you loads and will catch up - whenever. xxx


I love your WI. I wish we had something like that here. The only outings from Port Hope are buses to the casino near Peterborough. Thank you, I'd like to keep my money. But the food is good.
Enjoy your "whichever group" and the sewing.


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> Interesting. I am trying to figure out how a pill and a writing pad ended up with the same name? I can see why they call the small computers tablets or notebooks.


So you say 'tablet' when you are meaning a pad of paper to write on? I thought you meant the computer tablet! ????☺


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> I don't actively remember wahat my sleeping pattern was as a child, but as a teenager, I used to sleep at least 12 hours a night, and a few times I actually slept through an entire day, and woke at the correct time, but a day late, it worried mum & dad a bit, but I think I also had some huge growth spurts, around those long sleeps! ????????


I was falling asleep when it was dark and waking with the light. I'd slip out of the house and walk around the neighbourhood before anyone got up so I didn't disturb anyone. I was surrounded by farms so the farmers were all up and greeted me.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> Morning from my little corner of the world. I manage to sleep until 2:30 this a.m. I believe I am healing. At least the awful back muscle spasms have ceased. Yeah!
> Hoping the rainy weather we have had the past few days changes to sunshine today. I always feel better with sunshine no matter what else is going on. I am working on a baby sweater that was posted on the main menu. https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/lily-ripple-infant-cardigan I make a lot of baby sweaters and donate them. I like being able to finish things quickly. Maybe that is why I do not have w.i.p. hiding in my closet.
> Everyone have a pleasant Monday.


Any improvement is great.
I have startitis, I keep starting all the lovely projects. I don't finish much.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> I know we have some very brightly coloured birds here, including me atm; I just had a spritzer, & a shot glass, of Turkish Delight Mead, and my cheeks feel like they are glowing! I had these this evening because I had a quite stressful overnight stay this time, with my littlest mischief makers, and no sleep so deperately needed a little something, just to put the stabilisers out again!
> 
> None of the girls were actually naughty, but they had been out visiting friends with DD (mum), and had a wonderful night which included sleeping over - 7 children & 3 adults (I think); so the children were already very excited & tired, so considering everything, I think they were quite well behaved! I don't get many long cuddles with the twins, anymore but when they don't have a good night, I get very long cuddles with each of them overnight!ð¤£ðð¤£ð
> 
> I just reread my post, and I realised that I got totally sidetracked! What I meant to say was that I would love to be able to walk out into my backyard, and see some gorgeous little Hummingbirds flittering around flowers, or feeders, and then fllittering off again. That would just make my day! ð¤âº


If you put some fruit on a stick in the backyard would you get some colourful birds to come.
We have orioles (and squirrels) at the hummingbird feeders at the moment. Our ruby throated little green gem hummingbirds were at the feeders about a month ago. There were two pairs fighting over the area and they would wrestle in mid-air and whistle at each other. I haven't seen them lately so they may have decided that there was too much competition at our feeders.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> Thanks ... but it didn't happen. We had the youngest four DGD's, and sleep is one thing I don't get when they sleep over; because the twins always think their mum will forget them; so I will have one, or the other, on my lap during the night! ????????


I hope you are able to catch up on your sleep soon. Although it does sound like it was a fun night.


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> Did a load of party shopping this morning. Finished sewing the Hungry Caterpillar and watched Bentley, his girlfriend and her little brother playing in the garden.


Cats have such a wonderful time when they are playing, and they are so entertaining! I would really l love to have a cat, but DH doesnt like cats that much! ????????????


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> It's all according what has been removed. xx :sm23: :sm23: :sm12: :sm12:


????????????????


----------



## jinx

Sounds like a fantastic time. Thanks for sharing the pictures with us.


nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:59 am EST and 11'C (52'). Although it feels warmer out there. I've already been out to chase the squirrel off the hummingbird feeder.
> You're going to have to fire me as photographer of fibre events. I had such a good time that I didn't take many pictures. I met up with some friends from both LYS Knit Nights and caught up, and bought too much stuff. Just after 1pm it got way too hot in the gyms. They had all the doors open and everyone was still sweating buckets, so we left and went to the museum in Fenelon Falls where the Kawartha Handweavers and Spinners had set up. There was sheep shearing, an auction for sheep fleeces, spinning, loom weaving, and rug hooking. And a barbeque with yummy lamb burgers and sausages. One very nice and generous person let me use their wheel and I spun. I found out that I have very little hand-foot coordination as I had the wheel going backwards a lot and I overspun and underspun. I got to bring the wall of yarn home :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm02:


----------



## nitz8catz

My sister got her new dog from Greece. It wasn't the same dog as they described, (not like my sister can send her back) but my sister and BIL think this dog will work out better. Her name is Danae. She looks like a pointer and is much bigger than the dog that they described. She completely ignores the cat, which is what they wanted. She is a very quiet dog,except for the first night when she had a howl at 3am. My BIL went and sat with her until she went back to sleep. She loves going for walks and is still very nervous about being inside the house. And she had lovely sad eyes. I'll get a picture when my sister sends one.
This poor dog was shipped from a rescue organization in Greece on a plane. Then my sister and BIL met her at the airport and transported her to their house over 3 hours away. They figure the dog had been in transport for over 12 hours before she got to their place. For the first day, she wouldn't leave her bed that shipped with her. My sister put dog treats around her bed so she could eat them without leaving the bed, and slowly made friends with her.


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> OH ! And i found a new ad blocking site so i can use my phone to catch up again with ease ????????????????????????????????????????????❤


Since I bought my new tablet (Samsung), I have been using the Samsung browser, and have added "Adblock Fast" to it, and I havent had a single ad from anywhere; it is so good, to not have to fight through a lot of ads. ????????????


----------



## jinx

I believe the name computer tablet comes from what we call a writing tablet. You flip both open and write in them. You refer back to what you have written. Also the term computer notebook is similar to a writing notebook. 
To me a writing notebook and a writing tablet are the same things.


Xiang said:


> So you say 'tablet' when you are meaning a pad of paper to write on? I thought you meant the computer tablet! ????☺


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> Thank you. I found this today. I think this is what was confusing me. "Cannabis in Wisconsin is illegal with the exception of non-psychoactive medical CBD oil. ... Wisconsin was historically a major producer of industrial hemp until 1958, though a 2017 law has re-opened Wisconsin for hemp farming."
> So the oil is legal, but the cannabis is illegal.


Technically, cannabis isn't illegal up in Canada right now. Hemp was handwritten onto the legal bill restricting certain plants, but cannabis was not mentioned. After July 1, cannabis is to be entirely legal up here. In Ontario, the Liquor Control Board of Ontario will be distributing/selling it, as they already have employees trained in weeding out under-age people due to the liquor sales.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Both been neutered. ????xx


Even neutered males can be quite territorial, so it's nice that they can all play together without fighting. Maybe Bentley recognizes that he is still just a little boy kitty.
Both kitties are quite lovely.


----------



## nitz8catz

linkan said:


> OH ! And i found a new ad blocking site so i can use my phone to catch up again with ease ????????????????????????????????????????????❤


Yay, which one are you using?


----------



## nitz8catz

linkan said:


> Spent the morning... You guessed it.
> In the pool with sweet pea and honhon (Dh).
> It was his first time in and he really liked it. Said he felt much better with his sore back and knees. Sweet pea went back to her dads till the morning and we had a pizza buffet lunch out with the father in law.
> Dh is now napping and i think I'll just knit and watch Matt Damon survive on mars lol.
> Love to you all ????


Sister and BIL just opened their pool yesterday, but I didn't go. I still had laundry and shopping to do. It is nice to be able to just float around in the water. I have to remember to put sunscreen on my face and shoulders though.
It sounds like the pool is going to be popular all summer long.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Did a load of party shopping this morning. Finished sewing the Hungry Caterpillar and watched Bentley, his girlfriend and her little brother playing in the garden.


Beautiful kitties.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> Dr said there is now a nose spray that works very well to heal fractures. I think I could easily find marijuana. I do not want that. The cannabis is a cousin to that. You are correct it does not have those side effects.


Wow, technology is grand.


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> Shall get going, it's time for me to put my Nurse Wretched cap on! Love to you all. xxx


I hope you don't get too many angry comments. Hope your DH heals quickly. Can you tie him to his chair next time that he thinks of being helpful.


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> I love the seagulls too, they are clowns. Out here they are known a sh*t hawks. xoxox


Out here they are dump ducks because they fly from the lake to the dump every day.
We have recently been getting some great black back gulls. They are huge compared to our herring and ring bill gulls.


----------



## jinx

I have been using adblockerplus for a few years. Works great. However recently it says adblockerplus has crashed and to reinstall it. 
Maybe it is time to try something new.


Xiang said:


> Since I bought my new tablet (Samsung), I have been using the Samsung browser, and have added "Adblock Fast" to it, and I havent had a single ad from anywhere; it is so good, to not have to fight through a lot of ads. ????????????


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> I think Pam would be a wonderful knitting teacher! Mav too.


I'm an awful teacher, just ask DD. I'm too impatient. When the student isn't getting it, I'm much too likely to take the project away from the student and do it myself. Which annoys DD.
But I'm willing to try if you are. Brioche anyone???


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> I have been using adblockerplus for a few years. Works great. However recently it says adblockerplus has crashed and to reinstall it.
> Maybe it is time to try something new.


I've been using adblockerplus as well. But it keeps complaining about my version of Chrome and I'm getting tired of having to keep installing the Chrome every week to please adblockerplus.
If there's something better, let me know.


----------



## nitz8catz

I'm going to sign off now.
It's off to work I go.
Have a great day, and <hugs> to anyone who is hurting. I hope you can find a ray of sunshine today and feel better soon.


----------



## jinx

Hmm. I have chrome and it does not complain to me. I have not found anything else free that works as well.


nitz8catz said:


> I've been using adblockerplus as well. But it keeps complaining about my version of Chrome and I'm getting tired of having to keep installing the Chrome every week to please adblockerplus.
> If there's something better, let me know.


----------



## Miss Pam

Xiang said:


> Oh WOW!!! Another beautiful shawl for yourr collection, it is beautiful! xoxoxo


Thank you, Judi! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

jinx said:


> Morning from my little corner of the world. I manage to sleep until 2:30 this a.m. I believe I am healing. At least the awful back muscle spasms have ceased. Yeah!
> Hoping the rainy weather we have had the past few days changes to sunshine today. I always feel better with sunshine no matter what else is going on. I am working on a baby sweater that was posted on the main menu. https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/lily-ripple-infant-cardigan I make a lot of baby sweaters and donate them. I like being able to finish things quickly. Maybe that is why I do not have w.i.p. hiding in my closet.
> Everyone have a pleasant Monday.


Glad you're feeling better. That's a cute little cardigan you're working on. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:59 am EST and 11'C (52'). Although it feels warmer out there. I've already been out to chase the squirrel off the hummingbird feeder.
> You're going to have to fire me as photographer of fibre events. I had such a good time that I didn't take many pictures. I met up with some friends from both LYS Knit Nights and caught up, and bought too much stuff. Just after 1pm it got way too hot in the gyms. They had all the doors open and everyone was still sweating buckets, so we left and went to the museum in Fenelon Falls where the Kawartha Handweavers and Spinners had set up. There was sheep shearing, an auction for sheep fleeces, spinning, loom weaving, and rug hooking. And a barbeque with yummy lamb burgers and sausages. One very nice and generous person let me use their wheel and I spun. I found out that I have very little hand-foot coordination as I had the wheel going backwards a lot and I overspun and underspun. I got to bring the wall of yarn home :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm02:


That looks and sounds like a lot of fun! xxxooo


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> We know what you mean. Hope the stabilisers work and you get some sleep xx


I have no idea what I typed, before it was replaced with"stabilisers"; but I am feeling nice and calm now! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> Morning from my little corner of the world. I manage to sleep until 2:30 this a.m. I believe I am healing. At least the awful back muscle spasms have ceased. Yeah!
> Hoping the rainy weather we have had the past few days changes to sunshine today. I always feel better with sunshine no matter what else is going on. I am working on a baby sweater that was posted on the main menu. https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/lily-ripple-infant-cardigan I make a lot of baby sweaters and donate them. I like being able to finish things quickly. Maybe that is why I do not have w.i.p. hiding in my closet.
> Everyone have a pleasant Monday.


Sunshine is the best antidepressant in the world, but unfortunately the antidepressant medications are still necessary! I hope the sun keeps shining, for the next month, for shill those who have been missing out on their spring sunshine! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> Mprning Jinx, glad you are a bit easiers, still sending you more healing hugs. xxxx


The healing vibes seem to be working well, so there are some more coming from the Antipodes! xoxoxo


----------



## jinx

Thank you from the northern U.S.A. Your thoughtfulness improves me mentally, if not physically. Which is a good thing.


Xiang said:


> The healing vibes seem to be working well, so there are some more coming from the Antipodes! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> I believe growth spurts can certainly require more sleep and more food. I did not notice the growth spurts to much in my children. However, my grandson grew so fast that his muscles could not keep up with his bone growth. He had to have surgery to keep his hip bone pinned in place. He was in a wheelchair for 7 months. He is now 6 foot 6+ and would have been taller without the surgery. He is not done growing.


I didn't stop growing until I was about 25, and my youngest daughter was the same, I am not sure how tall she is now, but she is quite a bit taller than I am. When she was two, I took her measurements, and did a calculation, which gave her full adult height as 6'3", but she adamantly insists that she is nowhere near that height! ????????


----------



## Caroline Currer

I went to the fibre festival in Fenrlon Falls with a friend and enjoyed it tremendously. I was very good and only bought one beautiful skein. Only because we will soon be moving and I already have bins and bins of yarn to organize. I certainly hope the organizers will do this again next year.


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> Morning. Thanks for the hugs. I know you and everyone else suffers. Sorry I am such a complainer this time. It just has gone on so long.


Jinx pain is relative, and nobody's pain is less than, or worse than, anyone else's pain; so please don't apologise for verbalising your pain. There is a saying "A problem shared, is a problem halved"! This also goes for pain! So please feel free to verbalise whenever you want; remember that we are your friends, and we are here for you, and each other, whenever needed. We are here through thick and thin! We aren't fair weather friends!????????????????????????

I am not sure if this reads the way I mean it too, I mean it in the nicest way possible. :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## binkbrice

London Girl said:


> Had a nice trip to Scotney Castle! The story goes that the original castle was built in 1342 and was passed down through the generations until one of the owners decided to build a new house on the top of the hill. The architect then had the brilliant idea of ruining the old castle to make a bit of a 'folly' in the garden!! What a terrible idea!! Anyway , here's some pictures!


What a shame about the original castle but the pictures are lovely and that fountain is beautiful!


----------



## binkbrice

PurpleFi said:


> Back from a busy afternoon in the town Square. Lots of interest in our Knitting and Crochet in Public day. Now having a glass of wine or three.


Wonderful photos Kristy glass on YouTube posted a video of Knit in public day there was lots and lots of knitters and crocheters out it was awesome to see!


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from a sunny Wales. Should be out in the garden doing more weeding but have no inclination to do it. It doesn't feel like my garden any more and I don't want to have to tend it. No luck on the lottery this weekend and no viewers so it looks as though we are stuck here. Whoops, looks as though I'm in a moany, down mood. Will go now and try and come back later a bit more optimistic. Have a good day. xx


I think you deserve to have a good moan, you have been through a virtual mill lately, so when you feel the need; just go for gold and moan away! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> I think Jinx means a block of note paper.
> 
> Oops she beat me to it xxx


Hahaha ..... now I feel like a real idiot, don't even know why I didn't think of that! :sm06: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> If you put some fruit on a stick in the backyard would you get some colourful birds to come.
> We have orioles (and squirrels) at the hummingbird feeders at the moment. Our ruby throated little green gem hummingbirds were at the feeders about a month ago. There were two pairs fighting over the area and they would wrestle in mid-air and whistle at each other. I haven't seen them lately so they may have decided that there was too much competition at our feeders.


Not while Mint is still living here, she would chase them out of the yard; the only creatures allowed tho stay within our yard, is the sleepy lizard; even though they continuously suffer through the rescue process that Mint put those poor Sleepy Lizards were put through!

If I had the faintest inkling that she wouldn't harass the parrots, I would have had a feeder, or two, in the yard many years ago! ????????????


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> I hope you are able to catch up on your sleep soon. Although it does sound like it was a fun night.


I usually catch up, at some point, on my sleep; even if I do it a few hours at a time! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## jinx

I read it in the nicest way possible. Thank you.


Xiang said:


> Jinx pain is relative, and nobody's pain is less than, or worse than, anyone else's pain; so please don't apologise for verbalising your pain. There is a saying "A problem shared, is a problem halved"! This also goes for pain! So please feel free to verbalise whenever you want; remember that we are your friends, and we are here for you, and each other, whenever needed. We are here through thick and thin! We aren't fair weather friends!????????????????????????
> 
> I am not sure if this reads the way I mean it too, I mean it in the nicest way possible. :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> Did a load of party shopping this morning. Finished sewing the Hungry Caterpillar and watched Bentley, his girlfriend and her little brother playing in the garden.


beautiful puddy tats


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> My sister got her new dog from Greece. It wasn't the same dog as they described, (not like my sister can send her back) but my sister and BIL think this dog will work out better. Her name is Danae. She looks like a pointer and is much bigger than the dog that they described. She completely ignores the cat, which is what they wanted. She is a very quiet dog, except for the first night when she had a howl at 3am. My BIL went and sat with her until she went back to sleep. She loves going for walks and is still very nervous about being inside the house. And she had lovely sad eyes. I'll get a picture when my sister sends one.
> This poor dog was shipped from a rescue organization in Greece on a plane. Then my sister and BIL met her at the airport and transported her to their house over 3 hours away. They figure the dog had been in transport for over 12 hours before she got to their place. For the first day, she wouldn't leave her bed that shipped with her. My sister put dog treats around her bed so she could eat them without leaving the bed, and slowly made friends with her.


The poor girl, at l least being in her bed for all that time, turns out to be totally worth it, and she will gradually realise this, and will be a very happy dog with al living family, which would be a far cry from what she would possibly could have been rescued from! ????????????


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Temperature set to rise a bit today. KnitWIts/Chaos, I don't even know which group it is supposed to be, here this morning. All I know is that there will be more sewing of things onto stuff ready for our yarn bombing.
> 
> As I went to the supermarket on my own yesterday I was able to get a load of food for our party on Saturday. So at least I've started.
> 
> Tomorrow our WI is having a coach trip to Brighton and we have booked fish and chips on the pier. I will have plenty of time to knit on the way down and back.
> 
> Happy Monday to you all, love you loads and will catch up - whenever. xxx


wave along the bay. I'll wave back.


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Wow, technology is grand.


Sometimes! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## SaxonLady

jinx said:


> Morning. Thanks for the hugs. I know you and everyone else suffers. Sorry I am such a complainer this time. It just has gone on so long.


Moan on dear lady. The resultant sympathy makes you feel better every time, and you'll get plenty on here.


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> I have been using adblockerplus for a few years. Works great. However recently it says adblockerplus has crashed and to reinstall it.
> Maybe it is time to try something new.


It was on my previous tablet, but it didn't seem to work on the Chrome browser, because I was still getting a lot of adds, since I swapped to the Samsung browser, I haven't had any adds! :sm06: :sm06: :sm06:


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> I'm going to sign off now.
> It's off to work I go.
> Have a great day, and <hugs> to anyone who is hurting. I hope you can find a ray of sunshine today and feel better soon.


I'll accept some of those today, one of the side effects of sleeplessness, is either the reduction of one's ability to block any pain one has, or the amount of pain one has pain the day following the lack of sleep, seems to increase 10 fold! ????????????????


----------



## Xiang

I have now caught up, à and now I am going to finish watching a show, which finishes in about 15 minutes, then I will be heading of to bed, with no small children sharing with me! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## binkbrice

Miss Pam said:


> I finished this shawl a couple of weeks or so ago and am finally getting around to posting a photo. The pattern is Kelsingra by Elizabeth Ravenwood. It was an MKAL she has going on on Ravelry. xxxooo


That is lovely!!


----------



## Islander

Xiang said:


> I know we have some very brightly coloured birds here, including me atm; I just had a spritzer, & a shot glass, of Turkish Delight Mead, and my cheeks feel like they are glowing! I had these this evening because I had a quite stressful overnight stay this time, with my littlest mischief makers, and no sleep so deperately needed a little something, just to put the stabilisers out again!
> 
> None of the girls were actually naughty, but they had been out visiting friends with DD (mum), and had a wonderful night which included sleeping over - 7 children & 3 adults (I think); so the children were already very excited & tired, so considering everything, I think they were quite well behaved! I don't get many long cuddles with the twins, anymore but when they don't have a good night, I get very long cuddles with each of them overnight!????????????????
> 
> I just reread my post, and I realised that I got totally sidetracked! What I meant to say was that I would love to be able to walk out into my backyard, and see some gorgeous little Hummingbirds flittering around flowers, or feeders, and then fllittering off again. That would just make my day! ????☺


I don't have grandchildren so I don't know the delights you speak of, but love hearing about them! As for you being a colourful bird, that's too funny. :sm23: Your real birds are far more colourful than ours I'm sure. xxx


----------



## Islander

jinx said:


> Morning from my little corner of the world. I manage to sleep until 2:30 this a.m. I believe I am healing. At least the awful back muscle spasms have ceased. Yeah!
> Hoping the rainy weather we have had the past few days changes to sunshine today. I always feel better with sunshine no matter what else is going on. I am working on a baby sweater that was posted on the main menu. https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/lily-ripple-infant-cardigan I make a lot of baby sweaters and donate them. I like being able to finish things quickly. Maybe that is why I do not have w.i.p. hiding in my closet.
> Everyone have a pleasant Monday.


So glad you are feeling better Jinx. xxx


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:59 am EST and 11'C (52'). Although it feels warmer out there. I've already been out to chase the squirrel off the hummingbird feeder.
> You're going to have to fire me as photographer of fibre events. I had such a good time that I didn't take many pictures. I met up with some friends from both LYS Knit Nights and caught up, and bought too much stuff. Just after 1pm it got way too hot in the gyms. They had all the doors open and everyone was still sweating buckets, so we left and went to the museum in Fenelon Falls where the Kawartha Handweavers and Spinners had set up. There was sheep shearing, an auction for sheep fleeces, spinning, loom weaving, and rug hooking. And a barbeque with yummy lamb burgers and sausages. One very nice and generous person let me use their wheel and I spun. I found out that I have very little hand-foot coordination as I had the wheel going backwards a lot and I overspun and underspun. I got to bring the wall of yarn home :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm02:


You would get that control very fast, it only takes a few hours and spinning in a strange place is not the same as home! Never say die! Sounds like you had a wonderful time. xoxox


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> We have had a lot of the flowers do extremely well this year. Stuff that hasn't flowered before has flowered this year.
> Just sit inside and admire your weeds through the window. Some of the weeds have nice flowers.


I've noticed that too, and it's made this year such a pleasure. xox


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> Technically, cannabis isn't illegal up in Canada right now. Hemp was handwritten onto the legal bill restricting certain plants, but cannabis was not mentioned. After July 1, cannabis is to be entirely legal up here. In Ontario, the Liquor Control Board of Ontario will be distributing/selling it, as they already have employees trained in weeding out under-age people due to the liquor sales.


I guess it's ok, but I prefer reality drug free. Another job for the gendarmes, picking out stoned drivers.


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> I hope you don't get too many angry comments. Hope your DH heals quickly. Can you tie him to his chair next time that he thinks of being helpful.


Thank you, I needed the smile this morning. xoxoxo :sm02:


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> Out here they are dump ducks because they fly from the lake to the dump every day.
> We have recently been getting some great black back gulls. They are huge compared to our herring and ring bill gulls.


I will try not to picture that in my mind! :sm15:


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> I'm an awful teacher, just ask DD. I'm too impatient. When the student isn't getting it, I'm much too likely to take the project away from the student and do it myself. Which annoys DD.
> But I'm willing to try if you are. Brioche anyone???


Wine helps...then you can't take things away as easy! Tip: Drink from the bottle! :sm11:


----------



## Islander

Still cool out here, a 12 degree day but at least it's sunny. I wake my Mom every morning with a phone call and today the phone rang forever so I got concerned. Her excuse was she was dreaming the phone was ringing so didn't answer it! Have a good Monday all. xoxo


----------



## binkbrice

grandma susan said:


> Hello and good evening I'm at Stephens. I hope you are ok. I haven't been online because I've had a rough week and I would only have moaned. In short...I've cracked a rib again, so I've been in pain. I've had my tum trouble and I've had the handyman who said he could wallpaper, what a bloody mess. I've been so upset. I stopped him papering any more. He's made such a hash of it. I stopped him before he did the main feature walls. I could have cried. I think I may be spoiled with Albert but even I knew some of his methods were unique. Things like painting doors and skirting boards AFTER papering. He just put one coat on the ceiling so it's patchy. I've been so upset that I cried on Wednesday night. So I told him not to go any further. I now have a lounge half papered so I need someone proficient if not professional. My toilet overflow is gushing out water. We think it could be a new ballcock needed. The plumber who did my boiler is coming Monday, bless him. Then the dishwasher doors fallen off. The kitchen unit door, so I can still use the dishwasher. Can you see how these are all menial things and seem very trivia, so I've given myself a shake and tomorrow's another day. THANKYOU all for being here. I'm on page 260 so will catch up now. I love you all to bits. Xxx


Sorry you are having such a tough week, it's hard to find good people two of our custom cabinets came in damaged the linen cabinet is still useable but we had to reorder the sink base!


----------



## PurpleFi

Islander said:


> Still cool out here, a 12 degree day but at least it's sunny. I wake my Mom every morning with a phone call and today the phone rang forever so I got concerned. Her excuse was she was dreaming the phone was ringing so didn't answer it! Have a good Monday all. xoxo


I used to do that with my Dad. Brain goes into overdrive when they don't answer. Xx


----------



## jinx

Islander said:


> Still cool out here, a 12 degree day but at least it's sunny. I wake my Mom every morning with a phone call and today the phone rang forever so I got concerned. Her excuse was she was dreaming the phone was ringing so didn't answer it! Have a good Monday all. xoxo[/quot
> 
> Funny coincidence. Jan was dreaming she had a headache and woke up because she really had a headache. I was dreaming I needed to use the bathroom and woke up because.........


----------



## SaxonLady

jinx said:


> Islander said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still cool out here, a 12 degree day but at least it's sunny. I wake my Mom every morning with a phone call and today the phone rang forever so I got concerned. Her excuse was she was dreaming the phone was ringing so didn't answer it! Have a good Monday all. xoxo[/quot
> 
> Funny coincidence. Jan was dreaming she had a headache and woke up because she really had a headache. I was dreaming I needed to use the bathroom and woke up because.........
> 
> 
> 
> I was dreaming I was on a hot beach and woke up because the covers had all gone.
Click to expand...


----------



## jinx

binkbrice said:


> Sorry you are having such a tough week, it's hard to find good people two of our custom cabinets came in damaged the linen cabinet is still useable but we had to reorder the sink base![/quote
> That is terrible. I can imagine the frustration that causes.


----------



## jinx

Islander said:


> I guess it's ok, but I prefer reality drug free. Another job for the gendarmes, picking out stoned drivers.


Supposedly this is a cousin to the drug that causes stoned drivers and does not have that side effect. That is why I would consider trying it.


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> I love the seagulls too, they are clowns. Out here they are known a sh*t hawks. xoxox


Hahaha, my dad always called them that or, more accurately sh*te hawks!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> I thought it was a rail!


Groan!! 
:sm23: xxx


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> Spent the morning... You guessed it.
> In the pool with sweet pea and honhon (Dh).
> It was his first time in and he really liked it. Said he felt much better with his sore back and knees. Sweet pea went back to her dads till the morning and we had a pizza buffet lunch out with the father in law.
> Dh is now napping and i think I'll just knit and watch Matt Damon survive on mars lol.
> Love to you all ????


Love that film, I thought he was brilliant, hope you enjoyed it!! xxxx


----------



## binkbrice

grandma susan said:


> Something nice happened to me tonight. Gs1 came down stairs when I got to Stephens and gave me a big hug. (It's unknown to get one from him). He said I love you grandma and I've missed you this week...I can't believe my luck. See...life's good. Sod the wallpaper


There you go that's the spirit it's all that matters when you get right down to it isn't it love you!!


----------



## binkbrice

Islander said:


> You would love them, they can be real scrappy birds though!


I love hummingbirds they are so incredible I used to sit outside to see them and always knew when they were at the feeder by the chirp that they make, have not seen any in a few years though!


----------



## binkbrice

linkan said:


> I burned lol even with sunscreen.. Three hours or so in the water and about the count of two to get her out lol. When Nonna starts counting everybody knows don't let me get to three.
> But she was good just excited. Woke up at the crack of early today and wanted to jump right back in.
> Hot dropped off again around five thirty and guess what.. Straight into her suit and right back in lol.
> Unfortunately the wind plucked up it got real dark about 20minutes in and it started looking like a bad storm. Scared her straight into the house lol.


It never did rain though!


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Temperature set to rise a bit today. KnitWIts/Chaos, I don't even know which group it is supposed to be, here this morning. All I know is that there will be more sewing of things onto stuff ready for our yarn bombing.
> 
> As I went to the supermarket on my own yesterday I was able to get a load of food for our party on Saturday. So at least I've started.
> 
> Tomorrow our WI is having a coach trip to Brighton and we have booked fish and chips on the pier. I will have plenty of time to knit on the way down and back.
> 
> Happy Monday to you all, love you loads and will catch up - whenever. xxx


A trip to the seaside is just what you need and if you can knit as well, that's just perfect!! Enjoy!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Out here they are dump ducks because they fly from the lake to the dump every day.
> We have recently been getting some great black back gulls. They are huge compared to our herring and ring bill gulls.


Used to see those in Cornwall, they don't look that big when flying but when they land next to a herring gull, you can really see the difference in size!!


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> Jinx pain is relative, and nobody's pain is less than, or worse than, anyone else's pain; so please don't apologise for verbalising your pain. There is a saying "A problem shared, is a problem halved"! This also goes for pain! So please feel free to verbalise whenever you want; remember that we are your friends, and we are here for you, and each other, whenever needed. We are here through thick and thin! We aren't fair weather friends!????????????????????????
> 
> I am not sure if this reads the way I mean it too, I mean it in the nicest way possible. :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


Very well said Judi, you got it spot on!! xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> A trip to the seaside is just what you need and if you can knit as well, that's just perfect!! Enjoy!! xxxx


Really looking forward to it xxxxx


----------



## London Girl

Good evening, everyone from a bright, sunny and warm London!! Sorry I haven't replied to much but I got a bit behind and wanted to catch up! All good here, except for the cystitis which is making me feel exhausted. Docs tomorrow so, much as I don't like them, I may have to take the ABs :sm22: 

I have to tell you that my sponsors for the Colour Run have been absolutely marvellous and I am up to over £200 now. Thank you everyone that has contributed, it will make so much difference to how I do on the day, knowing you are all behind me!!

Anyway, I hope that all who are in pain or need some sleep get a good night tonight. Catch you all in the morning, lots of love to you all xxxxxxx


----------



## linkan

nitz8catz said:
 

> I was falling asleep when it was dark and waking with the light. I'd slip out of the house and walk around the neighbourhood before anyone got up so I didn't disturb anyone. I was surrounded by farms so the farmers were all up and greeted me.


I use to slip out my window and walk around at night lol.


----------



## linkan

Xiang said:


> Since I bought my new tablet (Samsung), I have been using the Samsung browser, and have added "Adblock Fast" to it, and I havent had a single ad from anywhere; it is so good, to not have to fight through a lot of ads. ????????????


I don't have the problem with my laptop. It's my phone. But i fixed it with a new adblock browser.


----------



## linkan

binkbrice said:


> It never did rain though!


It did here .. HARD


----------



## linkan

London Girl said:


> Love that film, I thought he was brilliant, hope you enjoyed it!! xxxx


He was brilliant ! I loved it too????


----------



## linkan

Sweet pea got to get in the water for just a tiny bit today. It didn't bother her though , It kept raining on and off.
And the clouds wouldn't let the sun out.

My arms and legs feel like I've been lifting weights again. 
I'll have to keep up the swimming, maybe i can drop this other person that the real me is stuck inside of lol !
It's the soreness after that's got me groaning !
In walking like my dad ,and he needs a new hip.
It's all good though. I always try to tell myself that this is just pain.. A response my body has to speak to me.
It will pass.
A little meditation goes a long way.
But.... I agree with everyone else here, it's such a wonderful gift to get to have so many people that care enough to let me share it with them. 
Thanks gals i sure do love you all ????


----------



## binkbrice

PurpleFi said:


> What a gorgeous photo of Lisa xxx


Aawww thanks!


----------



## binkbrice

Islander said:


> Beautiful photo of Lisa in Ft Wayne. I love open spaces!


We were in Jeffersonville, Ft Wayne is really far!!


----------



## binkbrice

Islander said:


> That is interesting when you think about it... the whole ER was filled with men yesterday. I think women are less accident prone. xoxox


I don't know if that applies to me I am pretty accident prone myself!


----------



## binkbrice

jinx said:


> Bentley has good taste in friends.


That's what I was going to say!


----------



## PurpleFi

linkan said:


> Sweet pea got to get in the water for just a tiny bit today. It didn't bother her though , It kept raining on and off.
> And the clouds wouldn't let the sun out.
> 
> My arms and legs feel like I've been lifting weights again.
> I'll have to keep up the swimming, maybe i can drop this other person that the real me is stuck inside of lol !
> It's the soreness after that's got me groaning !
> In walking like my dad ,and he needs a new hip.
> It's all good though. I always try to tell myself that this is just pain.. A response my body has to speak to me.
> It will pass.
> A little meditation goes a long way.
> But.... I agree with everyone else here, it's such a wonderful gift to get to have so many people that care enough to let me share it with them.
> Thanks gals i sure do love you all ????


Love you too.xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

binkbrice said:


> That's what I was going to say!


Thank you. X


----------



## PurpleFi

Good rather early morning from sunny Surrey. Off on a coach trip to the seaside with the WI. Nice lazy day with friends. Perfect. Catch you all later. Xx


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> Sweet pea got to get in the water for just a tiny bit today. It didn't bother her though , It kept raining on and off.
> And the clouds wouldn't let the sun out.
> 
> My arms and legs feel like I've been lifting weights again.
> I'll have to keep up the swimming, maybe i can drop this other person that the real me is stuck inside of lol !
> It's the soreness after that's got me groaning !
> In walking like my dad ,and he needs a new hip.
> It's all good though. I always try to tell myself that this is just pain.. A response my body has to speak to me.
> It will pass.
> A little meditation goes a long way.
> But.... I agree with everyone else here, it's such a wonderful gift to get to have so many people that care enough to let me share it with them.
> Thanks gals i sure do love you all ????


It really doesn't seem fair that such lovely people in this group have to deal with so much pain and discomfort, maybe that's what drew us all together here - apart from the knitty stuff of course! Gentle hugs and hang on to tha courage, hopefully, it will see you through, as will we! Love you too!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Good rather early morning from sunny Surrey. Off on a coach trip to the seaside with the WI. Nice lazy day with friends. Perfect. Catch you all later. Xx


 :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning from a cloudy Wales, still feeling down but there might be a glimmer of hope, the viewers who loved this place (especially him) are having a survey done on this place on the 26th June, not sure whether that means they've got a buyer or no yet, but it's a lot of money to pay out if not. BUT we've been here before so not getting my hopes up. Nothing planned again for the day just kitchen stuff, risotto for dinner, it takes ages to do but we do enjoy it. Then back to knitting. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Good rather early morning from sunny Surrey. Off on a coach trip to the seaside with the WI. Nice lazy day with friends. Perfect. Catch you all later. Xx


Have a great day, hope you didn't disturb Bentley too much. xx :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## London Girl

Good morning all, from a dull and cooler London! Have just taken the car to the garage for a service and MOT and am hoping they can figure out how to open the bonnet (hood) as I sure can't! To be honest, I don't think it's been opened since last years service :sm12: so it wasn't me what broke it!!

Ina minute, I have a doc appointment for the result of my vitamin deficiency blood tests and for the cystitis, which is not easing up at all. 

Then we are going to catch a bus out into some nearby countryside for lunch as the only thing on at the cinema today is Jurassic Park, which doesn't do it for either of us!!!

Enjoy whatever you are all doing today and I hope everyone who is suffering finds some peace from it all today!

Love you all to bits! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from a cloudy Wales, still feeling down but there might be a glimmer of hope, the viewers who loved this place (especially him) are having a survey done on this place on the 26th June, not sure whether that means they've got a buyer or no yet, but it's a lot of money to pay out if not. BUT we've been here before so not getting my hopes up. Nothing planned again for the day just kitchen stuff, risotto for dinner, it takes ages to do but we do enjoy it. Then back to knitting. xx


... And you do it so well, it's delicious! Allow yourself to be a little bit lifted by the news, as you say it's unlikely they would shell out for the survey if they weren't keen. Enjoy your knitting, what are you making now? Xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> ... And you do it so well, it's delicious! Allow yourself to be a little bit lifted by the news, as you say it's unlikely they would shell out for the survey if they weren't keen. Enjoy your knitting, what are you making now? Xxxx


We all know one moron who had a survey and then backed out. I would invite you for dinner but there will be garlic in it this time and I know that won't go down so well.
I'm knitting a smallish blanket for my cousin's daughter's baby due in July, although we won't be seeing them until Sept. Don't know what sex it is so am using the raspberry coloured yarn I got at Wonderwool interspersed with blue/green varigated yarn. Good luck at the docs. Hope he can clear up the cystitis quickly and the test results are good. xxxx


----------



## jinx

Turn off that light, I am still sleeping. ;^)


PurpleFi said:


> Good rather early morning from sunny Surrey. Off on a coach trip to the seaside with the WI. Nice lazy day with friends. Perfect. Catch you all later. Xx


----------



## jinx

Morning. Having a survey sure means they are very interested. Here's hoping things work out well for you. Sending sunshine and good wishes your way.


Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from a cloudy Wales, still feeling down but there might be a glimmer of hope, the viewers who loved this place (especially him) are having a survey done on this place on the 26th June, not sure whether that means they've got a buyer or no yet, but it's a lot of money to pay out if not. BUT we've been here before so not getting my hopes up. Nothing planned again for the day just kitchen stuff, risotto for dinner, it takes ages to do but we do enjoy it. Then back to knitting. xx


----------



## jinx

Morning. Hope the doctor visits goes well.
A ride into the countryside sounds lovely and relaxing. Enjoy yourself.


London Girl said:


> Good morning all, from a dull and cooler London! Have just taken the car to the garage for a service and MOT and am hoping they can figure out how to open the bonnet (hood) as I sure can't! To be honest, I don't think it's been opened since last years service :sm12: so it wasn't me what broke it!!
> 
> Ina minute, I have a doc appointment for the result of my vitamin deficiency blood tests and for the cystitis, which is not easing up at all.
> 
> Then we are going to catch a bus out into some nearby countryside for lunch as the only thing on at the cinema today is Jurassic Park, which doesn't do it for either of us!!!
> 
> Enjoy whatever you are all doing today and I hope everyone who is suffering finds some peace from it all today!
> 
> Love you all to bits! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> I don't have grandchildren so I don't know the delights you speak of, but love hearing about them! As for you being a colourful bird, that's too funny. :sm23: Your real birds are far more colourful than ours I'm sure. xxx


????????????????????????


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> We all know one moron who had a survey and then backed out. I would invite you for dinner but there will be garlic in it this time and I know that won't go down so well.
> I'm knitting a smallish blanket for my cousin's daughter's baby due in July, although we won't be seeing them until Sept. Don't know what sex it is so am using the raspberry coloured yarn I got at Wonderwool interspersed with blue/green varigated yarn. Good luck at the docs. Hope he can clear up the cystitis quickly and the test results are good. xxxx


Yep, no vitamin deficiency and she has diagnosed that I may be a little depressed but that the extra walking I am doing should help. She said to go back if I started to feel worse, of course!! I now have the drugs for the cystitis, which usually work pretty quickly for me, Hallelujah!!!

The blanket sounds pretty and should be well appreciated! I Have finished and delivered my three blankets for the children's hospice and am having a break from them for a while. Still doing the shawl I was doing at yours when it's TV time and another Japanese Stitch Bible chair back when I am able to concentrate!!

Keep your chin up love!! xxxx


----------



## Xiang

binkbrice said:


> Sorry you are having such a tough week, it's hard to find good people two of our custom cabinets came in damaged the linen cabinet is still useable but we had to reorder the sink base!


I hope they are being replaced at no additional cost to you, and are replaced very quickly! :sm15: :sm06:


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> Still cool out here, a 12 degree day but at least it's sunny. I wake my Mom every morning with a phone call and today the phone rang forever so I got concerned. Her excuse was she was dreaming the phone was ringing so didn't answer it! Have a good Monday all. xoxo


I have dreams like that, where different sounds are integrated into my dreams, but the errant sound usually becomes very insistent, and ends up waking me! Not a nice way to wake up! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:10 am EST and 13'C (55'F). It's clear and sunny. 
I crocheted some more on the flowers last night.
That is all.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> I have dreams like that, where different sounds are integrated into my dreams, but the errant sound usually becomes very insistent, and ends up waking me! Not a nice way to wake up! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


I have dreams of cats meowing a lot. :sm17:


----------



## jinx

London Girl said:


> Yep, no vitamin deficiency and she has diagnosed that I may be a little depressed but that the extra walking I am doing should help. She said to go back if I started to feel worse, of course!! I now have the drugs for the cystitis, which usually work pretty quickly for me, Hallelujah!!!
> 
> The blanket sounds pretty and should be well appreciated! I Have finished and delivered my three blankets for the children's hospice and am having a break from them for a while. Still doing the shawl I was doing at yours when it's TV time and another Japanese Stitch Bible chair back when I am able to concentrate!!
> 
> Keep your chin up love!! xxxx


Some good news at the doctors. As Judi and Judith say sunshine is great for lifting ones mood. Exercise is also a good thing. Sorry you get reoccurring cystitis. That sure is no fun.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Yep, no vitamin deficiency and she has diagnosed that I may be a little depressed but that the extra walking I am doing should help. She said to go back if I started to feel worse, of course!! I now have the drugs for the cystitis, which usually work pretty quickly for me, Hallelujah!!!
> 
> The blanket sounds pretty and should be well appreciated! I Have finished and delivered my three blankets for the children's hospice and am having a break from them for a while. Still doing the shawl I was doing at yours when it's TV time and another Japanese Stitch Bible chair back when I am able to concentrate!!
> 
> Keep your chin up love!! xxxx


Someone on the main forum made a cardigan with stitches from the Japanese Stitch bible. I saw that book at the Prince Edward County Fibre Festival, but when I went back to buy it, someone else had already snapped it up.
I'm glad that you didn't have a vitamin deficiency. Get better soon.


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> I have dreams of cats meowing a lot. :sm17:


Yeah but you get those when you're awake as well!!! :sm23:


----------



## Xiang

Islander[Still cool out here said:


> PurpleFi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I used to do that with my Dad. Brain goes into overdrive when they don't answer. Xx
> 
> 
> 
> It definitely, I almost drove to dad's, at 0230 one morning, because his personal alarm sounded, and the Monitoring co` couldn't contact him, and his phone seemed to be off the carriage. I was just getting ready to wake dh, to let him know that I was going to Pt Pirie, to check on dad; and the phone rang and it was dad, wanting to know why I had rung. When I told him what was going on, he was quite a bit shocked and apologised profusely; and promised to always check that his phone was properly seated on the phone cradle. I also had to work that morning, and it was time for me to begin getting ready to leave; so I was a little more tired than usual, so I was given a light load that day! So all was very good,, at the end of that day, and I never got another call like that, concerning dad! xoxoxo
Click to expand...


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Someone on the main forum made a cardigan with stitches from the Japanese Stitch bible. I saw that book at the Prince Edward County Fibre Festival, but when I went back to buy it, someone else had already snapped it up.
> I'm glad that you didn't have a vitamin deficiency. Get better soon.


Thank you! I saw that sweater, it was awesome, a lot more cables than I could ever wear though, too hot!!!


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> We all know one moron who had a survey and then backed out. I would invite you for dinner but there will be garlic in it this time and I know that won't go down so well.
> I'm knitting a smallish blanket for my cousin's daughter's baby due in July, although we won't be seeing them until Sept. Don't know what sex it is so am using the raspberry coloured yarn I got at Wonderwool interspersed with blue/green varigated yarn. Good luck at the docs. Hope he can clear up the cystitis quickly and the test results are good. xxxx


I can understand you not getting your hopes up until they actually put an offer in. Over here when a survey is done, it is registered with the Land Office, so anyone after that can get a copy for a much lower charge.
Raspberry and blue/green sounds interesting. Can you post a picture when you get all the colours showing.


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> It definitely, I almost drove to dad's, at 0230 one morning, because his personal alarm sounded, and the Monitoring co` couldn't contact him, and his phone seemed to be off the carriage. I was just getting ready to wake dh, to let him know that I was going to Pt Pirie, to check on dad; and the phone rang and it was dad, wanting to know why I had rung. When I told him what was going on, he was quite a bit shocked and apologised profusely; and promised to always check that his phone was properly seated on the phone cradle. I also had to work that morning, and it was time for me to begin getting ready to leave; so I was a little more tired than usual, so I was given a light load that day! So all was very good,, at the end of that day, and I never got another call like that, concerning dad! xoxoxo


Oh bless him! Nice that he took notice of your concerns, a lot of elderly folk don't or can't


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Good morning all, from a dull and cooler London! Have just taken the car to the garage for a service and MOT and am hoping they can figure out how to open the bonnet (hood) as I sure can't! To be honest, I don't think it's been opened since last years service :sm12: so it wasn't me what broke it!!
> 
> Ina minute, I have a doc appointment for the result of my vitamin deficiency blood tests and for the cystitis, which is not easing up at all.
> 
> Then we are going to catch a bus out into some nearby countryside for lunch as the only thing on at the cinema today is Jurassic Park, which doesn't do it for either of us!!!
> 
> Enjoy whatever you are all doing today and I hope everyone who is suffering finds some peace from it all today!
> 
> Love you all to bits! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


Enjoy your outing to the country. I hope you find a lovely place for lunch.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good rather early morning from sunny Surrey. Off on a coach trip to the seaside with the WI. Nice lazy day with friends. Perfect. Catch you all later. Xx


That is a great picture!
I hope you have an enjoyable day.
Stick your toes in the water for me. :sm01:


----------



## nitz8catz

linkan said:


> Sweet pea got to get in the water for just a tiny bit today. It didn't bother her though , It kept raining on and off.
> And the clouds wouldn't let the sun out.
> 
> My arms and legs feel like I've been lifting weights again.
> I'll have to keep up the swimming, maybe i can drop this other person that the real me is stuck inside of lol !
> It's the soreness after that's got me groaning !
> In walking like my dad ,and he needs a new hip.
> It's all good though. I always try to tell myself that this is just pain.. A response my body has to speak to me.
> It will pass.
> A little meditation goes a long way.
> But.... I agree with everyone else here, it's such a wonderful gift to get to have so many people that care enough to let me share it with them.
> Thanks gals i sure do love you all ????


You have a great attitude. Keep up the swimming and I'm sure you'll see (and feel) results.


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> Islander said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still cool out here, a 12 degree day but at least it's sunny. I wake my Mom every morning with a phone call and today the phone rang forever so I got concerned. Her excuse was she was dreaming the phone was ringing so didn't answer it! Have a good Monday all. xoxo[/quot
> 
> Funny coincidence. Jan was dreaming she had a headache and woke up because she really had a headache. I was dreaming I needed to use the bathroom and woke up because.........
> 
> 
> 
> hehehe ...... I know about your dream, I have had that dream a few times, and have had a couple of extremely close calls, thank goodness the brain came to its senses! :sm12: :sm06: :sm12:
Click to expand...


----------



## nitz8catz

binkbrice said:


> I love hummingbirds they are so incredible I used to sit outside to see them and always knew when they were at the feeder by the chirp that they make, have not seen any in a few years though!


We didn't have any last year, and this year we only had them in the spring until the orioles arrived. I'm actually surprised that I haven't seen them buzzing around the honey locust flowers. They like those flowers.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> Supposedly this is a cousin to the drug that causes stoned drivers and does not have that side effect. That is why I would consider trying it.


It's worth a try, so long as it doesn't break the bank to get it.


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Enjoy your outing to the country. I hope you find a lovely place for lunch.


We are heading for Honeydale Farm, which used to be a farm shop that grew! It's now a very popular place so I hope they have room for us!


----------



## nitz8catz

SaxonLady said:


> I was dreaming I was on a hot beach and woke up because the covers had all gone.


I would have thought that would make you dream of a cold snowstorm. :sm17:


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> Islander said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still cool out here, a 12 degree day but at least it's sunny. I wake my Mom every morning with a phone call and today the phone rang forever so I got concerned. Her excuse was she was dreaming the phone was ringing so didn't answer it! Have a good Monday all. xoxo[/quot
> 
> Funny coincidence. Jan was dreaming she had a headache and woke up because she really had a headache. I was dreaming I needed to use the bathroom and woke up because.........
> 
> 
> 
> oops :sm12:
Click to expand...


----------



## Xiang

SaxonLady said:


> I was dreaming I was on a hot beach and woke up because the covers had all gone.


These dreams can be quite tricky at times! :sm06: :sm12: :sm16: :sm23:


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> I used to do that with my Dad. Brain goes into overdrive when they don't answer. Xx


No one here answers the phone. Mum because she can't hear it and DD because she chooses not to.


----------



## jinx

nitz8catz said:


> oops :sm12:


Guess I should have finished that. I woke up because I had to go to the bathroom, nothing else.


----------



## nitz8catz

binkbrice said:


> Sorry you are having such a tough week, it's hard to find good people two of our custom cabinets came in damaged the linen cabinet is still useable but we had to reorder the sink base!


I guess I've been spoiled that I had family members who could do, or show us how, to do the work. Although I do have to say that one of the cupboards with drawers that we bought and put together has already had to have 2 of its drawers replaced by the cabinetmaker .
I hope your sink base shows up soon.


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> Wine helps...then you can't take things away as easy! Tip: Drink from the bottle! :sm11:


That might help :sm01:


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> I guess it's ok, but I prefer reality drug free. Another job for the gendarmes, picking out stoned drivers.


Our Regional police have a whole kit in their squad cars for testing for different substances. The kit looks like something from the lab of NCIS :sm01:


----------



## jinx

nitz8catz said:


> No one here answers the phone. Mum because she can't hear it and DD because she chooses not to.


You have a landline phone? The last year we had a landline we did not answer it either. We knew that anyone that knew us would call our cell phones. Funny thing a phone was hanging where we could see it when we walked in the door. One of the first things we did when coming home was to glance and see if the red light was flashing to see if we had a message. Many years later we still glance there and the not only is the phone gone, but so is the wall.


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> You would get that control very fast, it only takes a few hours and spinning in a strange place is not the same as home! Never say die! Sounds like you had a wonderful time. xoxox


I did, and now I'm watching out for a 2nd hand wheel. I have my name of the list for two cheap electric ones too. DD keeps trying to get me to go to the fibre and spinning place here in Port Hope and I'll try this weekend.


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Yep, no vitamin deficiency and she has diagnosed that I may be a little depressed but that the extra walking I am doing should help. She said to go back if I started to feel worse, of course!! I now have the drugs for the cystitis, which usually work pretty quickly for me, Hallelujah!!!
> 
> The blanket sounds pretty and should be well appreciated! I Have finished and delivered my three blankets for the children's hospice and am having a break from them for a while. Still doing the shawl I was doing at yours when it's TV time and another Japanese Stitch Bible chair back when I am able to concentrate!!
> 
> Keep your chin up love!! xxxx


Happy all is OK. Come and be a bit depressed with me, we make a right pair. Enjoy your trip to the country. xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> I have dreams of cats meowing a lot. :sm17:


Aren't those called nightmares? xx :sm23:


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> You have a landline phone? The last year we had a landline we did not answer it either. We knew that anyone that knew us would call our cell phones. Funny thing a phone was hanging where we could see it when we walked in the door. One of the first things we did when coming home was to glance and see if the red light was flashing to see if we had a message. Many years later we still glance there and the not only is the phone gone, but so is the wall.


 :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: I still have a landline phone as DH hasn't got and wouldn't use a mobile (cell) phone! Mind you, he doesn't use the landline either, unless he can see that it's me or DD calling!!


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Happy all is OK. Come and be a bit depressed with me, we make a right pair. Enjoy your trip to the country. xxxx


We cheered each other up when we were together though, didn't we!! :sm09: xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> You have a landline phone? The last year we had a landline we did not answer it either. We knew that anyone that knew us would call our cell phones. Funny thing a phone was hanging where we could see it when we walked in the door. One of the first things we did when coming home was to glance and see if the red light was flashing to see if we had a message. Many years later we still glance there and the not only is the phone gone, but so is the wall.


It used to be law that you had to have one wired in phone in the houses here. When we moved into this house 20+ years ago, that law was in place so we got the landline phone. Now that law has been repealed or it's not enforced anymore, because a lot of houses no longer have landlines. My sister's house being one of them. They have all their connections to the outside world by satellite dish or wireless.
Once something is a habit, it's hard to break. We have hooks for our car keys. If I forget to put my keys on those hooks, I never can find them.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Aren't those called nightmares? xx :sm23:


Not when they're soft and warm and purring. :sm02:


----------



## nitz8catz

I'm going to sign off now.
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## jinx

nitz8catz said:


> It used to be law that you had to have one wired in phone in the houses here. When we moved into this house 20+ years ago, that law was in place so we got the landline phone. Now that law has been repealed or it's not enforced anymore, because a lot of houses no longer have landlines. My sister's house being one of them. They have all their connections to the outside world by satellite dish or wireless.
> Once something is a habit, it's hard to break. We have hooks for our car keys. If I forget to put my keys on those hooks, I never can find them.


I have my keys attached to the strap of my purse and almost never remove them. Not only can I always find my keys, but I also cannot leave my purse in the grocery cart. I have left my purse in a cart twice and had to go back to the store to retrieve it.


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: I still have a landline phone as DH hasn't got and wouldn't use a mobile (cell) phone! Mind you, he doesn't use the landline either, unless he can see that it's me or DD calling!!


We have a landline as our mobiles don't work here, no signal. xxxx :sm16: :sm16:


----------



## jinx

London Girl said:


> :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: I still have a landline phone as DH hasn't got and wouldn't use a mobile (cell) phone! Mind you, he doesn't use the landline either, unless he can see that it's me or DD calling!!


Mr. Wonderful was the same way. I bought him a cell and he had me return it. Then his boss gave him one to send and receive calls from work. It did not take him long to see the many advantages of a cell.


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> We cheered each other up when we were together though, didn't we!! :sm09: xxxx


Yes, we definitely need a lot more of that. xxxx


----------



## jinx

Barn-dweller said:


> We have a landline as our mobiles don't work here, no signal. xxxx :sm16: :sm16:


Definitely one of the disadvantages of a cell phone.


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> Supposedly this is a cousin to the drug that causes stoned drivers and does not have that side effect. That is why I would consider trying it.


I would definitely be willing to try it; if it ever gets approved in Australia! I have also already asked my doctor to put my name down; if the powers that be, cnduct a trial, before CBD (or equivalent products) are released for prescriptions for relevant patients. I'm not holding my breath though! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Hahaha, my dad always called them that or, more accurately sh*te hawks!! xxxx


 :sm16: :sm16: ????????????????


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> A trip to the seaside is just what you need and if you can knit as well, that's just perfect!! Enjoy!! xxxx


Yes, I enjoy being on the beach, preferably with very few (none would be better) people there, except DH, my DD's, their DH's and their children; and all of our dogs! This is go ow it usually is, whenever we go away with DD4 & her family, DD4 & her family usually come with us when the destination is not to far from our point of departure! :sm22: :sm22: :sm22:


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Very well said Judi, you got it spot on!! xxx


Thanks June. xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> I don't have the problem with my laptop. It's my phone. But i fixed it with a new adblock browser.


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> He was brilliant ! I loved it too????


I don't think I have seen that film! A visit to Netflix might be in order, I hope it is on there????????!


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> Sweet pea got to get in the water for just a tiny bit today. It didn't bother her though , It kept raining on and off.
> And the clouds wouldn't let the sun out.
> 
> My arms and legs feel like I've been lifting weights again.
> I'll have to keep up the swimming, maybe i can drop this other person that the real me is stuck inside of lol !
> It's the soreness after that's got me groaning !
> In walking like my dad ,and he needs a new hip.
> It's all good though. I always try to tell myself that this is just pain.. A response my body has to speak to me.
> It will pass.
> A little meditation goes a long way.
> But.... I agree with everyone else here, it's such a wonderful gift to get to have so many people that care enough to let me share it with them.
> Thanks gals i sure do love you all ????


????????????????????????❣????


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> That is interesting when you think about it... the whole ER was filled with men yesterday. I think women are less accident prone. xoxox





binkbrice said:


> I don't know if that applies to me I am pretty accident prone myself!


There are a percentage of women to whom these coments will not apply! ????

My theory about your comment Trish, is that the majority of women have a much higher pain level, than the majority of men; BUT this would never be acknowledged by ANY male, because they continue to believe in their strength fantasy; and most of the time we (the women), allow this belief continue!

:sm06: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> It really doesn't seem fair that such lovely people in this group have to deal with so much pain and discomfort, maybe that's what drew us all together here - apart from the knitty stuff of course! Gentle hugs and hang on to tha courage, hopefully, it will see you through, as will we! Love you too!! xxxx


Well I, for one began on Connections, because I was going through aparticularly rough time, and wanted/ needed to talk to someone anonymously! I did talk with some lovely ladies, and it was sort of anonymous; but the connection that was forged from that first contact, is alive and well, with a few more lovely ladies joining, and some leaving, and our members have formed close friendships with each other! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from a cloudy Wales, still feeling down but there might be a glimmer of hope, the viewers who loved this place (especially him) are having a survey done on this place on the 26th June, not sure whether that means they've got a buyer or no yet, but it's a lot of money to pay out if not. BUT we've been here before so not getting my hopes up. Nothing planned again for the day just kitchen stuff, risotto for dinner, it takes ages to do but we do enjoy it. Then back to knitting. xx


Ooohhhhh .......... I will remain quietly optimistic for a good outcome; way down here, almost diagonally opposite and half a world away! xoxoxo

I am now heading off to bed, night hight xoxoxo


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> Yes, I enjoy being on the beach, preferably with very few (none would be better) people there, except DH, my DD's, their DH's and their children; and all of our dogs! This is go ow it usually is, whenever we go away with DD4 & her family, DD4 & her family usually come with us when the destination is not to far from our point of departure! :sm22: :sm22: :sm22:


Our nicer seaside venues generally have a promenade that you can walk along without getting stones or sand in your shoes, some of them go for miles, I just love to do that. Sometimes I just need to get to the 'edge' and see how vast the ocean is, it kind of puts life on perspective for me. Laying on the beach all day getting hot and sandy? Not for me thanks!! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> I don't think I have seen that film! A visit to Netflix might be in order, I hope it is on there????????!


Haven't seen it on there yet but definitely one to watch out for!!


----------



## London Girl

Had a really nice time today, DH and I got the bus to the farm, had a delicious lunch, although, being a glorified shed, the acoustics in there are not good, it was very noisy! After, we got on the us going a bit further in the same direction to a small town called Swanley. While DH rested on a bench, I dropped into a charity shop and asked if they had any yarn for knitting charity blankets. She produced a bag with this lot in it and said it was £4. I haggled a bit and got it for £5!!! :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm24:


----------



## jinx

Nice haul and great haggling. ;^)


London Girl said:


> Had a really nice time today, DH and I got the bus to the farm, had a delicious lunch, although, being a glorified shed, the acoustics in there are not good, it was very noisy! After, we got on the us going a bit further in the same direction to a small town called Swanley. While DH rested on a bench, I dropped into a charity shop and asked if they had any yarn for knitting charity blankets. She produced a bag with this lot in it and said it was £4. I haggled a bit and got it for £5!!! :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm24:


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Nice haul and great haggling. ;^)


I knew you'd appreciate that!! Oo-er, it's getting mighty dark in here, if we are not heading for a serious downpour, then it's probably the end of the world!! see you on the other side!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## linkan

Xiang said:


> There are a percentage of women to whom these coments will not apply! ????
> 
> My theory about your comment Trish, is that the majority of women have a much higher pain level, than the majority of men; BUT this would never be acknowledged by ANY male, because they continue to believe in their strength fantasy; and most of the time we (the women), allow this belief continue!
> 
> :sm06: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


My dh is kind of a true maroon in some things. One of which is he had a theory, his theory was that men felt more pain than women because they are bigger than us generally and being bigger they have more pain receptors , because of more surface area(skin).... Meaning more pain. 
It took me four days and about 16 people to show him that his theory was ridiculous. But God love him.. He thought so hard about it lol.


----------



## RookieRetiree

London Girl said:


> Had a really nice time today, DH and I got the bus to the farm, had a delicious lunch, although, being a glorified shed, the acoustics in there are not good, it was very noisy! After, we got on the us going a bit further in the same direction to a small town called Swanley. While DH rested on a bench, I dropped into a charity shop and asked if they had any yarn for knitting charity blankets. She produced a bag with this lot in it and said it was £4. I haggled a bit and got it for £5!!! :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm24:


Great find, but I'm confused. You haggled to increase the price? I'd do the same for a charity.


----------



## London Girl

RookieRetiree said:


> Great find, but I'm confused. You haggled to increase the price? I'd do the same for a charity.


Yeh, you got it Jeanette, wasn't haggling in the true sense, just trying to be witty and altruistic!! xxxx


----------



## Islander

Xiang said:


> It definitely, I almost drove to dad's, at 0230 one morning, because his personal alarm sounded, and the Monitoring co` couldn't contact him, and his phone seemed to be off the carriage. I was just getting ready to wake dh, to let him know that I was going to Pt Pirie, to check on dad; and the phone rang and it was dad, wanting to know why I had rung. When I told him what was going on, he was quite a bit shocked and apologised profusely; and promised to always check that his phone was properly seated on the phone cradle. I also had to work that morning, and it was time for me to begin getting ready to leave; so I was a little more tired than usual, so I was given a light load that day! So all was very good,, at the end of that day, and I never got another call like that, concerning dad! xoxoxo


My mom once placed the phone back in the carriage upside down, thus no one is able to contact her, including the lifeline people to find out what's wrong! I sent a neighbour over to check. xxx


----------



## Islander

linkan said:


> My dh is kind of a true maroon in some things. One of which is he had a theory, his theory was that men felt more pain than women because they are bigger than us generally and being bigger they have more pain receptors , because of more surface area(skin).... Meaning more pain.
> It took me four days and about 16 people to show him that his theory was ridiculous. But God love him.. He thought so hard about it lol.


They can send a man to the moon, certainly someone must have an answer! xoxox


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> Had a really nice time today, DH and I got the bus to the farm, had a delicious lunch, although, being a glorified shed, the acoustics in there are not good, it was very noisy! After, we got on the us going a bit further in the same direction to a small town called Swanley. While DH rested on a bench, I dropped into a charity shop and asked if they had any yarn for knitting charity blankets. She produced a bag with this lot in it and said it was £4. I haggled a bit and got it for £5!!! :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm24:


Thrift stores out here are onto the prices of yarn now, and they would ask at least $3 a ball even for acrylic. Unless it's something real special, I walk away. But like you if somethings worth more, I pay more no questions asked! xxxxx


----------



## SaxonLady

jinx said:


> Turn off that light, I am still sleeping. ;^)


carry on. Sleep heals.


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Yep, no vitamin deficiency and she has diagnosed that I may be a little depressed but that the extra walking I am doing should help. She said to go back if I started to feel worse, of course!! I now have the drugs for the cystitis, which usually work pretty quickly for me, Hallelujah!!!
> 
> The blanket sounds pretty and should be well appreciated! I Have finished and delivered my three blankets for the children's hospice and am having a break from them for a while. Still doing the shawl I was doing at yours when it's TV time and another Japanese Stitch Bible chair back when I am able to concentrate!!
> 
> Keep your chin up love!! xxxx


Have you seen the jumper on the main forum, using stitches from the 'bible'. Gorgeous.


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> We all know one moron who had a survey and then backed out. I would invite you for dinner but there will be garlic in it this time and I know that won't go down so well.
> I'm knitting a smallish blanket for my cousin's daughter's baby due in July, although we won't be seeing them until Sept. Don't know what sex it is so am using the raspberry coloured yarn I got at Wonderwool interspersed with blue/green varigated yarn. Good luck at the docs. Hope he can clear up the cystitis quickly and the test results are good. xxxx


The chance of having 2 morons in a row would be less perhaps? Those are pretty colours for a blanket! xxx


----------



## Islander

jinx said:


> Turn off that light, I am still sleeping. ;^)


My thoughts too! xxx


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> Yep, no vitamin deficiency and she has diagnosed that I may be a little depressed but that the extra walking I am doing should help. She said to go back if I started to feel worse, of course!! I now have the drugs for the cystitis, which usually work pretty quickly for me, Hallelujah!!!
> 
> The blanket sounds pretty and should be well appreciated! I Have finished and delivered my three blankets for the children's hospice and am having a break from them for a while. Still doing the shawl I was doing at yours when it's TV time and another Japanese Stitch Bible chair back when I am able to concentrate!!
> 
> Keep your chin up love!! xxxx


You should feel better soon and be perky again. :sm02: xox


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Thank you! I saw that sweater, it was awesome, a lot more cables than I could ever wear though, too hot!!!


It didn't look too hot. The knitting was fairly loose.


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Had a really nice time today, DH and I got the bus to the farm, had a delicious lunch, although, being a glorified shed, the acoustics in there are not good, it was very noisy! After, we got on the us going a bit further in the same direction to a small town called Swanley. While DH rested on a bench, I dropped into a charity shop and asked if they had any yarn for knitting charity blankets. She produced a bag with this lot in it and said it was £4. I haggled a bit and got it for £5!!! :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm24:


What a great day. xxxx :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## SaxonLady

nitz8catz said:


> I would have thought that would make you dream of a cold snowstorm. :sm17:


I wouldn't throw the covers off in a snow storm!


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> The chance of having 2 morons in a row would be less perhaps? Those are pretty colours for a blanket! xxx


Here's hoping. xx


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Had a really nice time today, DH and I got the bus to the farm, had a delicious lunch, although, being a glorified shed, the acoustics in there are not good, it was very noisy! After, we got on the us going a bit further in the same direction to a small town called Swanley. While DH rested on a bench, I dropped into a charity shop and asked if they had any yarn for knitting charity blankets. She produced a bag with this lot in it and said it was £4. I haggled a bit and got it for £5!!! :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm24:


a good haul. I like your haggling!


----------



## SaxonLady

Had a good lunch with the Vetlettes today. We wanted a change so we went to the Wimpy. Reminded me of my army days when it was the only place in Kingston we could afford. It was good food though. We're trying somewhere new next week.


----------



## Islander

SaxonLady said:


> Had a good lunch with the Vetlettes today. We wanted a change so we went to the Wimpy. Reminded me of my army days when it was the only place in Kingston we could afford. It was good food though. We're trying somewhere new next week.


It's hit and miss here, you can get something delicious and order it a second time and it's a failure! Not a lot to pick from in my neck of the woods without traveling. Glad you're having fun! xxx


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> Have you seen the jumper on the main forum, using stitches from the 'bible'. Gorgeous.


Yes, I spotted it and it's beautiful but not as lovely as yours!! xxx


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Yes, I spotted it and it's beautiful but not as lovely as yours!! xxx


That's true!


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> You should feel better soon and be perky again. :sm02: xox


Here's hoping, think the Abs are kicking in already, thank goodness!! xxxx


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Here's hoping, think the Abs are kicking in already, thank goodness!! xxxx


what a relief. At least that problem is fixable.


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> The chance of having 2 morons in a row would be less perhaps? Those are pretty colours for a blanket! xxx


Good point, that would be going way beyond unlucky!! xx


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> Had a good lunch with the Vetlettes today. We wanted a change so we went to the Wimpy. Reminded me of my army days when it was the only place in Kingston we could afford. It was good food though. We're trying somewhere new next week.


Back in the 80s, DH and I were patrons of an Repertory Drama company a few miles from here and we went to see their different plays and shows once a month, always dining at a local Wimpy bar! It's still there but haven't been in there for years, must give it another go sometime!! Did you have a Brown Derby for dessert? xxx


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> That's true!


Hahahaha, love it! These are my chair backs, the patterns being taken from the same book.


----------



## linkan

London Girl said:


> Hahahaha, love it! These are my chair backs, the patterns being taken from the same book.


So beautiful


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> So beautiful


Thank you dear!! Probably a little old fashioned but they perk the poor old sofa up!! xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Hahahaha, love it! These are my chair backs, the patterns being taken from the same book.


Those are fantastic. xxxx


----------



## lifeline

SaxonLady said:


> what a relief. At least that problem is fixable.


Yes indeed


----------



## lifeline

Islander said:


> The chance of having 2 morons in a row would be less perhaps? Those are pretty colours for a blanket! xxx


Right on both counts :sm24:


----------



## lifeline

London Girl said:


> Hahahaha, love it! These are my chair backs, the patterns being taken from the same book.


Lovely work June


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Back in the 80s, DH and I were patrons of an Repertory Drama company a few miles from here and we went to see their different plays and shows once a month, always dining at a local Wimpy bar! It's still there but haven't been in there for years, must give it another go sometime!! Did you have a Brown Derby for dessert? xxx


be ready to cry. We wanted one but someone said, shhh, they don't do them anymore!


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Hahahaha, love it! These are my chair backs, the patterns being taken from the same book.


Looking good. Definitely the book of the year. All you need is you like lace is plain patterns to work to, and the book.


----------



## PurpleFi

nitz8catz said:


> That is a great picture!
> I hope you have an enjoyable day.
> Stick your toes in the water for me. :sm01:


Did exactly that


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> Did exactly that


wet feet! I rarely do that and I live here.


----------



## PurpleFi

Back from alovely day at the seaside. Fish and chips on the pier. Ice cream on the seafront. A paddle in the sea and a ride on the electric train (1883). A really lovely day.


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Back from alovely day at the seaside. Fish and chips on the pier. Ice cream on the seafront. A paddle in the sea and a ride on the electric train (1883). A really lovely day.


A great day by the looks of it. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> A great day by the looks of it. xx


It was xx


----------



## PurpleFi

SaxonLady said:


> wet feet! I rarely do that and I live here.


Would liked to have gone in for a swim x


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Hahahaha, love it! These are my chair backs, the patterns being taken from the same book.


Lovely. Well done xxx

Ps hope the abs are working xx


----------



## wendyacz

What a nice outing, can taste that icecream across the pond!


----------



## Islander

I forgot to mention there was a woodpecker pounding on the roof like a jack hammer every few minutes for hours this morning. Started at 4:30 a.m I was ready to kill him as it is very loud in Mr. J's room! Then they do that damn kiyiing for the other bird at the top of their lungs… I wonder why they like to pound on metal? They do it on top of the street light too. No kidding this is what it sounds like in the house. :sm14: xoxoxo


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> Hahahaha, love it! These are my chair backs, the patterns being taken from the same book.


I use towels, your's are much nicer! :sm02: xoxo


----------



## Islander

SaxonLady said:


> be ready to cry. We wanted one but someone said, shhh, they don't do them anymore!


Is this how you remember it? Thought I'd ask before I try it... xox
http://www.justapinch.com/recipes/dessert/cake/brown-derby-cake.html


----------



## Islander

PurpleFi said:


> Did exactly that


The beach is lovely Josephine, ours can be hard to walk on. Great photo! xoxo


----------



## PurpleFi

Islander said:


> The beach is lovely Josephine, ours can be hard to walk on. Great photo! xoxo


It is a stony beach but I pucked a spot where they weren't too big. Xx


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Here's hoping, think the Abs are kicking in already, thank goodness!! xxxx


That's great! :sm24: Went down to Olympia yesterday for a visit with my parents and sister and back home this morning. Good visit with both. Glad to be back home. :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Hahahaha, love it! These are my chair backs, the patterns being taken from the same book.


They both are wonderful! Well done! :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Did exactly that


Yay!!! :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## RookieRetiree

WooHoo. The actual building is about to begin. The builder confirmed today that the lot is cleared and that digging for the foundation starts next week.


----------



## Miss Pam

RookieRetiree said:


> WooHoo. The actual building is about to begin. The builder confirmed today that the lot is cleared and that digging for the foundation starts next week.


Fantastic!! :sm24: :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## binkbrice

London Girl said:


> Our nicer seaside venues generally have a promenade that you can walk along without getting stones or sand in your shoes, some of them go for miles, I just love to do that. Sometimes I just need to get to the 'edge' and see how vast the ocean is, it kind of puts life on perspective for me. Laying on the beach all day getting hot and sandy? Not for me thanks!! Xxxx


I know how you feel and it has been waaaay to long since I got to stand by the water and feel that push and pull of the water!!!


----------



## binkbrice

RookieRetiree said:


> WooHoo. The actual building is about to begin. The builder confirmed today that the lot is cleared and that digging for the foundation starts next week.


That is great news!


----------



## lifeline

Islander said:


> I forgot to mention there was a woodpecker pounding on the roof like a jack hammer every few minutes for hours this morning. Started at 4:30 a.m I was ready to kill him as it is very loud in Mr. J's room! Then they do that damn kiyiing for the other bird at the top of their lungs… I wonder why they like to pound on metal? They do it on top of the street light too. No kidding this is what it sounds like in the house. :sm14: xoxoxo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I seem to think Susan had a similar problem


----------



## jollypolly

London Girl said:


> Hahahaha, love it! These are my chair backs, the patterns being taken from the same book.[/qu.
> Lovely. I was looking at a book on white crochet today. I tried to make a crochet baby sweater but had to take it apart (oops, I've deleted the end of your post while trying to delete what I'd typed accidentally in caps). My sweater had extra or missing end stitches. I never have crocheted a pattern without messing up the end of the rows before turning. Now I'm doing a knit baby afghan with diamonds which is hard for me,


----------



## jollypolly

London Girl said:


> Thank you dear!! Probably a little old fashioned but they perk the poor old sofa up!! xxxx


Isn't old fashion now called vintage? I think they are a great way to decorate your sofa..my dog has ruined mine by scratching it while making a nest with her blankets...but if I get another she will do the same to it. I'm hoping the sofa outlasts her.


----------



## jollypolly

Xiang said:


> Well I, for one began on Connections, because I was going through aparticularly rough time, and wanted/ needed to talk to someone anonymously! I did talk with some lovely ladies, and it was sort of anonymous; but the connection that was forged from that first contact, is alive and well, with a few more lovely ladies joining, and some leaving, and our members have formed close friendships with each other! xoxoxo


----------



## linkan

London Girl said:


> Thank you dear!! Probably a little old fashioned but they perk the poor old sofa up!! xxxx


I like old fashion ! Retro fashion is awesome after all lol.????


----------



## linkan

PurpleFi said:


> Did exactly that


I'm pretty sure we are kindred spirits????


----------



## linkan

RookieRetiree said:


> WooHoo. The actual building is about to begin. The builder confirmed today that the lot is cleared and that digging for the foundation starts next week.


Woot woot ! And so It begins????


----------



## linkan

binkbrice said:


> I know how you feel and it has been waaaay to long since I got to stand by the water and feel that push and pull of the water!!!


You and i need to go back to Panama city beach where grandpa used to take us.
I sometimes yearn for that feeling of the sand and the water to the very depths of my soul.


----------



## linkan

jollypolly said:


> Isn't old fashion now called vintage? I think they are a great way to decorate your sofa..my dog has ruined mine by scratching it while making a nest with her blankets...but if I get another she will do the same to it. I'm hoping the sofa outlasts her.


Exactly ! Vintage .. Retro... Both mean the same thing. Awesome. LOL


----------



## linkan

I've got to go to the thyroid doc tomorrow.. They got a little mad that I've not checked in for over a year or so. .. I've got that fix it and cut me loose mentality when it comes to doctors. The words follow up don't really sink in lol. But if i want to keep having thyroid meds they insist on seeing me in person. ... In the English term.... Rubbish.????


----------



## linkan

Okay good night ladies... Actually your probably all just waking.. Butt it's nearly 5am here so i should try to sleep.
Xoxox


----------



## Barn-dweller

RookieRetiree said:


> WooHoo. The actual building is about to begin. The builder confirmed today that the lot is cleared and that digging for the foundation starts next week.


Great news, at this rate you are going to be in before us. xx :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a sunny/cloudy Wales. Dinner is in the oven and the gas man has come so the day hasn't started too badly, hope it gets better as it goes. Probably that will be my excitement for the day so will just get on with my knitting. Have a good day, see you later. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

linkan said:


> I'm pretty sure we are kindred spirits????


Most definitely xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Most definitely xxx


Morning Josephine, did you sleep well after all your fresh sea air? xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Islander said:


> Is this how you remember it? Thought I'd ask before I try it... xox
> http://www.justapinch.com/recipes/dessert/cake/brown-derby-cake.html


It looks very rich and gooey xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

My blanket, not quite finished. One for Nitzi.


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Those are fantastic. xxxx


You are too kind!! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

lifeline said:


> Lovely work June


Thanks Rebecca! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> be ready to cry. We wanted one but someone said, shhh, they don't do them anymore!


OH NOOOOOOO!!! :sm03: :sm03: :sm14:


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Did exactly that


Good for you but I bet it was freezing!! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Lovely. Well done xxx
> 
> Ps hope the abs are working xx


Yes they are thank you, almost completely better now! Xxxx


----------



## lifeline

Barn-dweller said:


> My blanket, not quite finished. One for Nitzi.


Really lovely mix of colours


----------



## Barn-dweller

lifeline said:


> Really lovely mix of colours


Thanks, hope it will do for either a boy or girl. xx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> I forgot to mention there was a woodpecker pounding on the roof like a jack hammer every few minutes for hours this morning. Started at 4:30 a.m I was ready to kill him as it is very loud in Mr. J's room! Then they do that damn kiyiing for the other bird at the top of their lungs… I wonder why they like to pound on metal? They do it on top of the street light too. No kidding this is what it sounds like in the house. :sm14: xoxoxo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh dear, that's awful!! Are they too stupid to know it isn't wood or are they just doing it to drive you and Susan insane?? :sm22: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> I use towels, your's are much nicer! :sm02: xoxo


Well thank you but they probably won't wash and wear as well as yours!! Xx


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> That's great! :sm24: Went down to Olympia yesterday for a visit with my parents and sister and back home this morning. Good visit with both. Glad to be back home. :sm02: xxxooo


Glad it went well and your journey was smooth, welcome home! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> They both are wonderful! Well done! :sm24: xxxooo


Thank you dear, the third one is proving trickier but I'm getting there!! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

RookieRetiree said:


> WooHoo. The actual building is about to begin. The builder confirmed today that the lot is cleared and that digging for the foundation starts next week.


Excited for you both, keep us in the loop!! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jollypolly said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hahahaha, love it! These are my chair backs, the patterns being taken from the same book.[/qu.
> Lovely. I was looking at a book on white crochet today. I tried to make a crochet baby sweater but had to take it apart (oops, I've deleted the end of your post while trying to delete what I'd typed accidentally in caps). My sweater had extra or missing end stitches. I never have crocheted a pattern without messing up the end of the rows before turning. Now I'm doing a knit baby afghan with diamonds which is hard for me,
> 
> 
> 
> Hi dear, I've missed you, hope you are doing OK!! Xxxx
Click to expand...


----------



## London Girl

jollypolly said:


> Isn't old fashion now called vintage? I think they are a great way to decorate your sofa..my dog has ruined mine by scratching it while making a nest with her blankets...but if I get another she will do the same to it. I'm hoping the sofa outlasts her.


Fortunately, my DH doesn't scratch the sofa, it's just wear and flattening from heads!!


----------



## RookieRetiree

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a sunny/cloudy Wales. Dinner is in the oven and the gas man has come so the day hasn't started too badly, hope it gets better as it goes. Probably that will be my excitement for the day so will just get on with my knitting. Have a good day, see you later. xx


I hope not. I'm praying a buyer comes forward and makes things happen quickly for you.


----------



## Barn-dweller

RookieRetiree said:


> I hope not. I'm praying a buyer comes forward and makes things happen quickly for you.


How long will it take to build? xx


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> I've got to go to the thyroid doc tomorrow.. They got a little mad that I've not checked in for over a year or so. .. I've got that fix it and cut me loose mentality when it comes to doctors. The words follow up don't really sink in lol. But if i want to keep having thyroid meds they insist on seeing me in person. ... In the English term.... Rubbish.ð


I'm with you there girl. I'm at Guys Hospital in London today for, you've guessed it, a follow up re the grey patches on my gums. Still I suppose I should be more grateful cos I don't have to pay!
Saw this parked in the road on my way to the station, thought of you and DH immediately!!xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a sunny/cloudy Wales. Dinner is in the oven and the gas man has come so the day hasn't started too badly, hope it gets better as it goes. Probably that will be my excitement for the day so will just get on with my knitting. Have a good day, see you later. xx


Have a good one yourself hun!! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> My blanket, not quite finished. One for Nitzi.


Ooh, that's turned out really nice, well done!! Xxxx


----------



## RookieRetiree

Barn-dweller said:


> How long will it take to build? xx


Hopefully, we'll be in by Thanksgiving.


----------



## RookieRetiree

London Girl said:


> I'm with you there girl. I'm at Guys Hospital in London today for, you've guessed it, a follow up re the grey patches on my gums. Still I suppose I should be more grateful cos I don't have to pay!
> Saw this parked in the road on my way to the station, thought of you and DH immediately!!xxxx


A very nice Plymouth! Do you see US vintage cars very often?


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Have a good one yourself hun!! Xxxx


Doesn't sound as though yours is going to be very exciting, hope all turns out OK. xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

RookieRetiree said:


> Hopefully, we'll be in by Thanksgiving.


Hey that's not bad at all, hopefully everything is now straightforward. xx


----------



## London Girl

Trish, this is a Wimpy Brown Derby, warm doughnut, soft ice cream, chocolate sauce, yum!!


----------



## RookieRetiree

Barn-dweller said:


> Hey that's not bad at all, hopefully everything is now straightforward. xx


I'm sure it will go by quickly.


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:58 am EST and 17'C (63'F), We were supposed to get scattered showers but I woke up to full on rain, and a wet front porch. The connection on the downspout is leaking.
I didn't go to the old LYS Knit Night last night. I was too tired from coughing all day. I think I've coughed everything out now, but didn't get a lot of sleep last night.
I tried doing some work on my brioche What the Fade, but I messed up one of the end stitches and had to take out the last row and to fix it. So I only was able to do a couple rows after that.
DD was winding balls with my swift and winder. We picked out a fade of skeins for each other when we were at Kawartha Yarn and Fibre Festival. I picked out gold, gray and blue for her and she picked out bubblegum pink, wine and purple for me. Now we get to make something with the yarn, (and probably swap the finished product). :sm01:


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Trish, this is a Wimpy Brown Derby, warm doughnut, soft ice cream, chocolate sauce, yum!!


Our Wimpy's here serve something like that, but it has a brownie on the bottom, not the donut.
That looks yummy.


----------



## nitz8catz

RookieRetiree said:


> Hopefully, we'll be in by Thanksgiving.


That's wonderful. Houses can be built really quickly when they are planned properly and all the tradesmen are lined up. Just make sure that a walk-through inspection is done before the drywall guys do their work. Drywall can hide a whole bunch of issues.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> I'm with you there girl. I'm at Guys Hospital in London today for, you've guessed it, a follow up re the grey patches on my gums. Still I suppose I should be more grateful cos I don't have to pay!
> Saw this parked in the road on my way to the station, thought of you and DH immediately!!xxxx


Nice car. Must be fun to drive on the wrong side of the road since it's a larger car.


----------



## Xiang

Xiang said:


> Yes, I enjoy being on the beach, preferably with very few (none would be better) people there, except DH, my DD's, their DH's and their children; and all of our dogs! This is go ow it usually is, whenever we go away with DD4 & her family, DD3 & her family usually come with us when the destination is not to far from our point of departure!





London Girl said:


> Our nicer seaside venues generally have a promenade that you can walk along without getting stones or sand in your shoes, some of them go for miles, I just love to do that. Sometimes I just need to get to the 'edge' and see how vast the ocean is, it kind of puts life on perspective for me. Laying on the beach all day getting hot and sandy? Not for me thanks!! Xxxx


We don't have time to lay around on the sand; we would end up getting jumped on by a dog, or a child .... then the day would end fairly quickly! ????????????????????


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Oh dear, that's awful!! Are they too stupid to know it isn't wood or are they just doing it to drive you and Susan insane?? :sm22: xxxx


They're trying to let all the other woodpeckers know that this is there territory and the steel make more noise than wood.
Might be time to invest in good ear protection.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Yes they are thank you, almost completely better now! Xxxx


Good to hear.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> My blanket, not quite finished. One for Nitzi.


That's lovely. Thanks for the picture.


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Had a really nice time today, DH and I got the bus to the farm, had a delicious lunch, although, being a glorified shed, the acoustics in there are not good, it was very noisy! After, we got on the us going a bit further in the same direction to a small town called Swanley. While DH rested on a bench, I dropped into a charity shop and asked if they had any yarn for knitting charity blankets. She produced a bag with this lot in it and said it was £4. I haggled a bit and got it for £5!!! :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm24:


I have never haggled, but always thought the idea was to get the item for less money ????????, but do understand, seeing as the shop was a charity shop! ????????


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a sunny/cloudy Wales. Dinner is in the oven and the gas man has come so the day hasn't started too badly, hope it gets better as it goes. Probably that will be my excitement for the day so will just get on with my knitting. Have a good day, see you later. xx


The dishwasher man has finally fixed our dishwasher. Now I don't have to wash all the cat dishes by hand. The two repairmen also pulled out piles of labels from the dishes in every available spot in the dishwasher as well as replacing one of the two pumps, so all labels will now be removed before going in the machine.
Happy knitting. It sounds like your day is getting better.


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> I knew you'd appreciate that!! Oo-er, it's getting mighty dark in here, if we are not heading for a serious downpour, then it's probably the end of the world!! see you on the other side!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


We have had some dark days here lately, but it is getting close to Winter time here! Have you had any Spring weather yet? :sm06: :sm06:


----------



## nitz8catz

linkan said:


> I've got to go to the thyroid doc tomorrow.. They got a little mad that I've not checked in for over a year or so. .. I've got that fix it and cut me loose mentality when it comes to doctors. The words follow up don't really sink in lol. But if i want to keep having thyroid meds they insist on seeing me in person. ... In the English term.... Rubbish.????


I hope you can show them that you're doing fine and won't need another followup for another year.
Yearly exams and check ups aren't too bad. My mum's doctor wants to see her every month, which I think is totally unnecessary. If her symptoms were in flux, or if they were trying new medication, then yes, but when nothing has changed for the last 5 years, why does she need to come in every month? The doctor won't give her more than a month prescription for a medication that she is going to have to take for the rest of her life.


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> My dh is kind of a true maroon in some things. One of which is he had a theory, his theory was that men felt more pain than women because they are bigger than us generally and being bigger they have more pain receptors , because of more surface area(skin).... Meaning more pain.
> It took me four days and about 16 people to show him that his theory was ridiculous. But God love him.. He thought so hard about it lol.


????????????????


----------



## nitz8catz

jollypolly said:


> Isn't old fashion now called vintage? I think they are a great way to decorate your sofa..my dog has ruined mine by scratching it while making a nest with her blankets...but if I get another she will do the same to it. I'm hoping the sofa outlasts her.


Our old sofa had covers over it from when the kittens were little. They didn't jump that well back then so they used their claws to climb their way up.
There are great sofa covers now. And much cheaper than reupholstering.


----------



## nitz8catz

jollypolly said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hahahaha, love it! These are my chair backs, the patterns being taken from the same book.[/qu.
> Lovely. I was looking at a book on white crochet today. I tried to make a crochet baby sweater but had to take it apart (oops, I've deleted the end of your post while trying to delete what I'd typed accidentally in caps). My sweater had extra or missing end stitches. I never have crocheted a pattern without messing up the end of the rows before turning. Now I'm doing a knit baby afghan with diamonds which is hard for me,
> 
> 
> 
> Just one stitch at a time. You'll do it. :sm24:
Click to expand...


----------



## nitz8catz

binkbrice said:


> I know how you feel and it has been waaaay to long since I got to stand by the water and feel that push and pull of the water!!!


Head north to Lake Ontario and Lake Eerie. They're big enough to have waves, and you don't have to wash salt out of everything.


----------



## nitz8catz

RookieRetiree said:


> WooHoo. The actual building is about to begin. The builder confirmed today that the lot is cleared and that digging for the foundation starts next week.


Don't you just wish they could set up a time-lapse camera for you to watch as it is being built.


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> Is this how you remember it? Thought I'd ask before I try it... xox
> http://www.justapinch.com/recipes/dessert/cake/brown-derby-cake.html


That looks yummy.


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> My mom once placed the phone back in the carriage upside down, thus no one is able to contact her, including the lifeline people to find out what's wrong! I sent a neighbour over to check. xxx


Unfortunately I didn't have that option; at the time dad lived in an independent aged facility, so the other residents were in a similar condition as dad. They were on Hospital grounds though, but they wouldn't ssend an orderly over to check; and the ambulance would have taken longer to get around the corner; than it would have taken me to travel 100km (approx 60 miles) to the town where dad lived! Thankfully I didn't need to make the trip! ????


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> I forgot to mention there was a woodpecker pounding on the roof like a jack hammer every few minutes for hours this morning. Started at 4:30 a.m I was ready to kill him as it is very loud in Mr. J's room! Then they do that damn kiyiing for the other bird at the top of their lungs… I wonder why they like to pound on metal? They do it on top of the street light too. No kidding this is what it sounds like in the house. :sm14: xoxoxo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is definitely annoying. They need to make noise to tell the other woodpeckers that this is their territory.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Would liked to have gone in for a swim x


Me too!


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Back from alovely day at the seaside. Fish and chips on the pier. Ice cream on the seafront. A paddle in the sea and a ride on the electric train (1883). A really lovely day.


Great pictures.
That last picture reminds me of two travellers eating ice cream while sitting on horse saddles.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Did exactly that


Love this.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Hahahaha, love it! These are my chair backs, the patterns being taken from the same book.


Those are beautiful. I'm kicking myself for missing that book at the last festival.


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Hahahaha, love it! These are my chair backs, the patterns being taken from the same book.


They are very pretty. xoxoxo


----------



## nitz8catz

SaxonLady said:


> Had a good lunch with the Vetlettes today. We wanted a change so we went to the Wimpy. Reminded me of my army days when it was the only place in Kingston we could afford. It was good food though. We're trying somewhere new next week.


I like the Wimpy here. Great food, huge portions and reasonable prices. 
We've gone there a few times on the weekend to have breakfast. It's nice to start the day without a mess in the kitchen.


----------



## nitz8catz

I'm going to sign off now. Good thing I dragged the bins out first thing this morning, the men have already picked them up.
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## RookieRetiree

nitz8catz said:


> That's wonderful. Houses can be built really quickly when they are planned properly and all the tradesmen are lined up. Just make sure that a walk-through inspection is done before the drywall guys do their work. Drywall can hide a whole bunch of issues.


Thanks for the heads up. The first inspection is prior to drywall. We'll be walking through the framed house and determing where water lines and drains should go and wherepower sources and ceilibg lighting will be put. The builder includes 30 can lights so we'll be mapping those.


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> Did exactly that


I have never been to a beach like that, and with all the buildings on the jetty; or is that called a pier? ????


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> The dishwasher man has finally fixed our dishwasher. Now I don't have to wash all the cat dishes by hand. The two repairmen also pulled out piles of labels from the dishes in every available spot in the dishwasher as well as replacing one of the two pumps, so all labels will now be removed before going in the machine.
> Happy knitting. It sounds like your day is getting better.


It just improved a bit more, got another viewer on Saturday. xx


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> My blanket, not quite finished. One for Nitzi.


Those are lovely colours together.


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Trish, this is a Wimpy Brown Derby, warm doughnut, soft ice cream, chocolate sauce, yum!!


I would eat that! My favourite donut is the cinnamon sugar one, but if I could get hold of that one, it could become the new favourite! ????????????????


----------



## RookieRetiree

Barn-dweller said:


> It just improved a bit more, got another viewer on Saturday. xx


Yeh!


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:58 am EST and 17'C (63'F), We were supposed to get scattered showers but I woke up to full on rain, and a wet front porch. The connection on the downspout is leaking.
> I didn't go to the old LYS Knit Night last night. I was too tired from coughing all day. I think I've coughed everything out now, but didn't get a lot of sleep last night.
> I tried doing some work on my brioche What the Fade, but I messed up one of the end stitches and had to take out the last row and to fix it. So I only was able to do a couple rows after that.
> DD was winding balls with my swift and winder. We picked out a fade of skeins for each other when we were at Kawartha Yarn and Fibre Festival. I picked out gold, gray and blue for her and she picked out bubblegum pink, wine and purple for me. Now we get to make something with the yarn, (and probably swap the finished product). :sm01:


What a great idea, wish one of my girls shared either sewing, or knotting, with me, but not one out of 5 does!????????!


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> I hope you can show them that you're doing fine and won't need another followup for another year.
> Yearly exams and check ups aren't too bad. My mum's doctor wants to see her every month, which I think is totally unnecessary. If her symptoms were in flux, or if they were trying new medication, then yes, but when nothing has changed for the last 5 years, why does she need to come in every month? The doctor won't give her more than a month prescription for a medication that she is going to have to take for the rest of her life.


I have to see my doc on a monthly basis, because one of my tablets can only be be prescribed with an Authority from the Health Commission (or something like that), iif I don't have an authority, I don't get my pain relief! Then my life would be not very pleasant! ???? :sm15: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> It just improved a bit more, got another viewer on Saturday. xx


That is excellent.


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:58 am EST and 17'C (63'F), We were supposed to get scattered showers but I woke up to full on rain, and a wet front porch. The connection on the downspout is leaking.
> I didn't go to the old LYS Knit Night last night. I was too tired from coughing all day. I think I've coughed everything out now, but didn't get a lot of sleep last night.
> I tried doing some work on my brioche What the Fade, but I messed up one of the end stitches and had to take out the last row and to fix it. So I only was able to do a couple rows after that.
> DD was winding balls with my swift and winder. We picked out a fade of skeins for each other when we were at Kawartha Yarn and Fibre Festival. I picked out gold, gray and blue for her and she picked out bubblegum pink, wine and purple for me. Now we get to make something with the yarn, (and probably swap the finished product). :sm01:


I too hope you are done coughing, enough already! Your fade skeins sound lovely but I agree you will probably swap! Lovely to have a DD that shares your love of yarn!!


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Nice car. Must be fun to drive on the wrong side of the road since it's a larger car.


.... And to park here AND to finance the petrol (gas)! Xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> My blanket, not quite finished. One for Nitzi.


It's great! xxxooo


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> We have had some dark days here lately, but it is getting close to Winter time here! Have you had any Spring weather yet? :sm06: :sm06:


Oh yes, we've had some really lovely weather, we are almost at mid-summer day!! It's been very nice today in fact, keeping everything crossed that it holds for Purple's party at the weekend!! Xx


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Yes they are thank you, almost completely better now! Xxxx


That's great to hear! xxxooo


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Great pictures.
> That last picture reminds me of two travellers eating ice cream while sitting on horse saddles.


Now who would do something as daft as that? :sm13: :sm16: :sm24:


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> They are very pretty. xoxoxo


Thanks Judi, not a natural lace knitter but I won't let it beat me!!


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> I would eat that! My favourite donut is the cinnamon sugar one, but if I could get hold of that one, it could become the new favourite! ????????????????


Sad they don't do them any more :sm03:


----------



## London Girl

On my way home from the hospital now, all was well and no visit for another year! Had a walk along the south bank (of the Thames) afterwards, haven't done that I a while! Took these pictures of the Shard from the window of the clinic, that window cleaner must have some nerve, I was 22 floors up!! You can just see a bit of the river on the right.


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> It just improved a bit more, got another viewer on Saturday. xx


Fingers crossed! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Oh yes, we've had some really lovely weather, we are almost at mid-summer day!! It's been very nice today in fact, keeping everything crossed that it holds for Purple's party at the weekend!! Xx


We've got rain here this morning, but it's supposed to clear up later (I think) and we're going to work our way up to around 90'F (ugh) by next Tuesday. I like it around 75-80F with a breeze. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> On my way home from the hospital now, all was well and no visit for another year! Had a walk along the south bank (of the Thames) afterwards, haven't done that I a while! Took these pictures of the Shard from the window of the clinic, that window cleaner must have some nerve, I was 22 floors up!! You can just see a bit of the river on the right.


Glad you had a good outcome to your hospital visit! xxxooo


----------



## jinx

linkan said:


> I've got to go to the thyroid doc tomorrow.. They got a little mad that I've not checked in for over a year or so. .. I've got that fix it and cut me loose mentality when it comes to doctors. The words follow up don't really sink in lol. But if i want to keep having thyroid meds they insist on seeing me in person. ... In the English term.... Rubbish.????


It is probably in your best interest to see the thyroid doctor. I miss the days of old when one doctor was able to take care of our needs. We did not need to go to a different doctor for each part of our body. Mr. Wonderful knocked his eye out. He had surgery and 4 different specialists for his eye. Doctors were 45 minutes away and 4 days a week I drove him to see a different specialist. Rubbish, I say. However, he can now see well with his eye. So I guess it was worth it.


----------



## jinx

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a sunny/cloudy Wales. Dinner is in the oven and the gas man has come so the day hasn't started too badly, hope it gets better as it goes. Probably that will be my excitement for the day so will just get on with my knitting. Have a good day, see you later. xx


Morning Barny. Put on a happy face and enjoy the day. What's for dinner? I am amazed at your meals. We have simple and quick meals most of the time. Last night Mr. Wonderful made brats on the grill and we had store bought potato salad. Glad he is able to cook until I am able, but he cannot make much of a variety. I am happy for what he can do and must not complain about what he cannot do.


----------



## jinx

Very nice.


Barn-dweller said:


> My blanket, not quite finished. One for Nitzi.


----------



## jinx

Hi Polly. I have problems with getting the end stitches correctly in crochet. I look at the pictures of where to put the hook and it looks so easy. I still cannot be sure I do it right. Guess that is why I chose crochet patterns like granny squares. Nice to hear from you.


----------



## jinx

Your antimacasssar are beautiful. Are you making some for the arms?


London Girl said:


> Fortunately, my DH doesn't scratch the sofa, it's just wear and flattening from heads!!


----------



## jinx

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:58 am EST and 17'C (63'F), We were supposed to get scattered showers but I woke up to full on rain, and a wet front porch. The connection on the downspout is leaking.
> I didn't go to the old LYS Knit Night last night. I was too tired from coughing all day. I think I've coughed everything out now, but didn't get a lot of sleep last night.
> I tried doing some work on my brioche What the Fade, but I messed up one of the end stitches and had to take out the last row and to fix it. So I only was able to do a couple rows after that.
> DD was winding balls with my swift and winder. We picked out a fade of skeins for each other when we were at Kawartha Yarn and Fibre Festival. I picked out gold, gray and blue for her and she picked out bubblegum pink, wine and purple for me. Now we get to make something with the yarn, (and probably swap the finished product). :sm01:


So hoping you have finished with that long lasting cough. Enough already.
It sounds so fun to pick yarn out for each other. I am trying to think what my daughter would pick. I know it would not be neutrals.
I hate messing up the end stitches. I can fix most stitches if they are not at the end of the row. Hope your day is wonderful.


----------



## jinx

I think I would prefer the brownie. We do not have Wimpy's around here that I know of.


nitz8catz said:


> Our Wimpy's here serve something like that, but it has a brownie on the bottom, not the donut.
> That looks yummy.


----------



## jinx

I find watching the waves, boats, lighthouse so calming and peaceful. Always cold water, but nice it is fresh water not salt water.
P.S. We are at Lake Michigan. Another one of the Great Lakes.


nitz8catz said:


> Head north to Lake Ontario and Lake Eerie. They're big enough to have waves, and you don't have to wash salt out of everything.


----------



## jinx

That is good news. Has the survey been done for the other prospective buyer?


Barn-dweller said:


> It just improved a bit more, got another viewer on Saturday. xx


----------



## jinx

What is the price of petrol. We are around $3.00 per gallon.


London Girl said:


> .... And to park here AND to finance the petrol (gas)! Xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

jinx said:


> What is the price of petrol. We are around $3.00 per gallon.


We're at around $3.35 - $3.50 per gallon here in Western Washington. :sm03: xxxooo


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> It just improved a bit more, got another viewer on Saturday. xx


Woo-hoo, things are looking up and I wish you all the luck in the world with that!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> It is probably in your best interest to see the thyroid doctor. I miss the days of old when one doctor was able to take care of our needs. We did not need to go to a different doctor for each part of our body. Mr. Wonderful knocked his eye out. He had surgery and 4 different specialists for his eye. Doctors were 45 minutes away and 4 days a week I drove him to see a different specialist. Rubbish, I say. However, he can now see well with his eye. So I guess it was worth it.


Glad to hear it's ok now but must have been worrying and exhausting at the time!!


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Good for you but I bet it was freezing!! Xxxx


No it wasn't. Would have had a swim if I had cossy with me. NO not doing the Naturist beach!


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Morning Barny. Put on a happy face and enjoy the day. What's for dinner? I am amazed at your meals. We have simple and quick meals most of the time. Last night Mr. Wonderful made brats on the grill and we had store bought potato salad. Glad he is able to cook until I am able, but he cannot make much of a variety. I am happy for what he can do and must not complain about what he cannot do.


I am guessing brats are a kind of sausage? That sounds like a good dinner!!


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Your antimacasssar are beautiful. Are you making some for the arms?


Maybe, eventually but I have three more chair backs to do and maybe cushion covers, if there is any cream coloured yarn left over here after all that!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> What is the price of petrol. We are around $3.00 per gallon.


We're about £1.30 per _litre_, sorry, the math to convert that is beyond me!!!


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> No it wasn't. Would have had a swim if I had cossy with me. NO not doing the Naturist beach!


It was quite chilly here, went out in my thin quilted jacket and I thought of you at the seaside, so glad it didn't freeze your toesies!! xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

nitz8catz said:


> Great pictures.
> That last picture reminds me of two travellers eating ice cream while sitting on horse saddles.


Oh yes xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Xiang said:


> I have never been to a beach like that, and with all the buildings on the jetty; or is that called a pier? ????


Yes it's a pier. Jetties are usually smaller and with no buildingd x


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> I am guessing brats are a kind of sausage? That sounds like a good dinner!!


I thought naughty children ????x


----------



## lifeline

Barn-dweller said:


> It just improved a bit more, got another viewer on Saturday. xx


Great news


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> Back from alovely day at the seaside. Fish and chips on the pier. Ice cream on the seafront. A paddle in the sea and a ride on the electric train (1883). A really lovely day.


very evocative xx


----------



## jinx

London Girl said:


> I am guessing brats are a kind of sausage? That sounds like a good dinner!!


Bratwurst are indeed a sausage. Mostly made of ground pork and seasonings. Wurst is German for sausage. I believe they are more popular in my area of the U.S.


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> My blanket, not quite finished. One for Nitzi.


Look you (bit of Welsh there), there is a tiny patch of chair and carpet that are NOT KNITTED! Everything else is. Beautifully as ever.


----------



## jinx

PurpleFi said:


> I thought naughty children ????x


 Yes, it is spelled the same, but pronounced differently. I should have said bratwurst.


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Trish, this is a Wimpy Brown Derby, warm doughnut, soft ice cream, chocolate sauce, yum!!


Did you have to?!


----------



## jinx

London Girl said:


> We're about £1.30 per _litre_, sorry, the math to convert that is beyond me!!!


Too early in the day to do the math. If Google says, If we paid $3.50 a gallon it would be 0.69 pound sterling per liter. 
Very very cheap. We have not seen prices like that for 40 years.


----------



## SaxonLady

jinx said:


> Bratwurst are indeed a sausage. Mostly made of ground pork and seasonings. Wurst is German for sausage.  I believe they are more popular in my area of the U.S.


They sell them here at Lidl, which is a German store.


----------



## jinx

SaxonLady said:


> They sell them here at Lidl, which is a German store.


That makes sense. Have you tried them? My ancestors were German. This area has a high population of Americans with German heritage. Therefore we eat a lot of sausage/wurst.


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Oh yes, we've had some really lovely weather, we are almost at mid-summer day!! It's been very nice today in fact, keeping everything crossed that it holds for Purple's party at the weekend!! Xx


I'll keep,mine crossed for that also! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Thanks Judi, not a natural lace knitter but I won't let it beat me!!


That's good, cos there are some woo instill p patterns that you would miss out on! ????????????


----------



## SaxonLady

jinx said:


> That makes sense. Have you tried them? My ancestors were German. This area has a high population of Americans with German heritage. Therefore we eat a lot of sausage/wurst.


I have. They are quite popular here.


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Sad they don't do them any more :sm03:


That's a shame, many a good thing had gone by the wayside, with the passage of time; some favourite foods, favourite clothing styles ...... and my body!???????? :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Morning Barny. Put on a happy face and enjoy the day. What's for dinner? I am amazed at your meals. We have simple and quick meals most of the time. Last night Mr. Wonderful made brats on the grill and we had store bought potato salad. Glad he is able to cook until I am able, but he cannot make much of a variety. I am happy for what he can do and must not complain about what he cannot do.


The day's not been too bad. Another viewer lined up. For dinner I put a layer of onions in the bottom of a pan, a layer of mushrooms on top, a couple of pork chops on them and then layers of potatoes, made up a some pork stock cubes and gravy granules, poured it over it all and slung it in the oven for a couple of hours. Just served with veg. Nice and easy. Wish my DH would attempt to do some cooking sometimes. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> That is good news. Has the survey been done for the other prospective buyer?


No that's not until 26th June. xx


----------



## jinx

Thanks for sharing that. I think Mr. Wonderful could do that with a little coaching. Sounds delicious. Right now Mr. Wonderful cooks or we eat cereal or ramen noodles. The more often I am disabled the more he learns to cook/bake.


Barn-dweller said:


> The day's not been too bad. Another viewer lined up. For dinner I put a layer of onions in the bottom of a pan, a layer of mushrooms on top, a couple of pork chops on them and then layers of potatoes, made up a some pork stock cubes and gravy granules, poured it over it all and slung it in the oven for a couple of hours. Just served with veg. Nice and easy. Wish my DH would attempt to do some cooking sometimes. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> We're about £1.30 per _litre_, sorry, the math to convert that is beyond me!!!


There's about 4 1/2 litres to a UK gallon which makes it nearly £6 a gallon but I think US gallons are different. xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> Look you (bit of Welsh there), there is a tiny patch of chair and carpet that are NOT KNITTED! Everything else is. Beautifully as ever.


Thank you, I missed the knitted shawl that is sat on the settee to the right as well. xx :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> On my way home from the hospital now, all was well and no visit for another year! Had a walk along the south bank (of the Thames) afterwards, haven't done that I a while! Took these pictures of the Shard from the window of the clinic, that window cleaner must have some nerve, I was 22 floors up!! You can just see a bit of the river on the right.


???? WOW ???? ..... that is so high, I'm not even sure if I have even been anywhere near a building that high; how many stories does the Shard have? I don't think Adelaide has buildings that tall, even our new major hospital in Adelaide, only had 9 levels! ????


----------



## jinx

That is so interesting to read. Milwaukee Wi. a large city near me has several very tall buildings. The tallest is 42 stories. Other larger cities have much much taller buildings.


Xiang said:


> ???? WOW ???? ..... that is so high, I'm not even sure if I have even been anywhere near a building that high; how many stories does the Shard have? I don't think Adelaide has buildings that tall, even our new major hospital in Adelaide, only had 9 levels! ????


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> Morning Barny. Put on a happy face and enjoy the day. What's for dinner? I am amazed at your meals. We have simple and quick meals most of the time. Last night Mr. Wonderful made brats on the grill and we had store bought potato salad. Glad he is able to cook until I am able, but he cannot make much of a variety. I am happy for what he can do and must not complain about what he cannot do.


Yes that would be a good thing to do, otherwise he may stop cooking! ????????????


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> I find watching the waves, boats, lighthouse so calming and peaceful. Always cold water, but nice it is fresh water not salt water.
> P.S. We are at Lake Michigan. Another one of the Great Lakes.


I used to know the names of all the great lakes, and m more about GB & USA, than I knw about my own country. I don't know why, but or history lessons covered GB & USA, and only touched on Australia, when I was at school; I think (& hope) that has changed a lot by now! ????????


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> Yes it's a pier. Jetties are usually smaller and with no buildingd x


At the moment, we have a 137yo jetty, which is about to be demolished; because none of the councils, through the years, thought to have a maintenance crew set up to maintain it! This town had lost many historic things over the years, due to the lack of maintenance! ????????


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> I thought naughty children ????x


That was my first thought also! ????????????????


----------



## Xiang

SaxonLady said:


> Did you have to?!


 :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## jinx

Xiang said:


> I used to know the names of all the great lakes, and m more about GB & USA, than I knw about my own country. I don't know why, but or history lessons covered GB & USA, and only touched on Australia, when I was at school; I think (& hope) that has changed a lot by now! ????????


Mnemonic for Great Lakes is HOMES
Huron
Ontario
Michigan
Erie 
Superior
I was awful in school learning about other countries. I did not care, so I learned it, passed the test and forgot it. Now I am so interested in other countries especially Australia and the U.K.


----------



## jinx

Oh, I am going to be in trouble, aren't I. I meant the U.K. and the other countries that surround it.


----------



## binkbrice

linkan said:


> You and i need to go back to Panama city beach where grandpa used to take us.
> I sometimes yearn for that feeling of the sand and the water to the very depths of my soul.


I know but when we were there about 8 years ago hurricanes had messed it up and I didn't even recognize it! But it was still nice!


----------



## binkbrice

Barn-dweller said:


> My blanket, not quite finished. One for Nitzi.


That is very nice!


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> Oh, I am going to be in trouble, aren't I. I meant the U.K. and the other countries that surround it.


Yes you will be. By saying UK and other countries that surround it. Do you mean Eire (Southern Ireland) Norway, Denmark, Belgium and France or England, Northern Ireland, Wales and Scotland which all make up the UK. Or have I now completely confused you? Xxxxx


----------



## jinx

PurpleFi said:


> Yes you will be. By saying UK and other countries that surround it. Do you mean Eire (Southern Ireland) Norway, Denmark, Belgium and France or England, Northern Ireland, Wales and Scotland which all make up the UK. Or have I now completely confused you? Xxxxx


I mean the world. :sm04:


----------



## PurpleFi

Now to completely change the subject. The other day was the 'tablet' discussion. I have another tablet for you. Just google Scottish tablet. Xx


----------



## jinx

PurpleFi said:


> Yes you will be. By saying UK and other countries that surround it. Do you mean Eire (Southern Ireland) Norway, Denmark, Belgium and France or England, Northern Ireland, Wales and Scotland which all make up the UK. Or have I now completely confused you? Xxxxx


Truthfully I did not know if the U.K. included England, Northern Ireland, Wales and Scotland.


----------



## jinx

Oh that is so sweet.


PurpleFi said:


> Now to completely change the subject. The other day was the 'tablet' discussion. I have another tablet for you. Just google Scottish tablet. Xx


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> Too early in the day to do the math. If Google says, If we paid $3.50 a gallon it would be 0.69 pound sterling per liter.
> Very very cheap. We have not seen prices like that for 40 years.


I think we were paying that about that, when we were there! If we had the same price for fuel in Aus, that you have in USA, in SA we would be paying * AU$0.95 /litre*; but we are paying between* AU$1.29 & 1.62*; depending on which area one lives! Which translates to about *US$6.12 / gallon*! Our govt has finally decided that we are paying far too much, and are going to do something about it; but I am not holding my breath on that action happening very soon!????????????


----------



## Xiang

Xiang said:


> That's good, cos there are some woo instill p patterns that you would miss out on! ????????????


Sorry, no idea what the above post was supposed to say; but it is 3.00àm here; and I am about to go back to bed, for a while! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> The day's not been too bad. Another viewer lined up. For dinner I put a layer of onions in the bottom of a pan, a layer of mushrooms on top, a couple of pork chops on them and then layers of potatoes, made up a some pork stock cubes and gravy granules, poured it over it all and slung it in the oven for a couple of hours. Just served with veg. Nice and easy. Wish my DH would attempt to do some cooking sometimes. xx


Did you spoil him, just a little, in the earlier years? Good news about another veiwer! xoxoxo


----------



## Barn-dweller

Xiang said:


> Did you spoil him, just a little, in the earlier years? Good news about another veiwer! xoxoxo


I think I still am, I know he can cook some things as when I've been in hospital he started to cook some meals. xx


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> There's about 4 1/2 litres to a UK gallon which makes it nearly £6 a gallon but I think US gallons are different. xxxx


They are, the UK gallon is more than the USA gallon; *UK5 gallons* is the same as *USA6 gallons*


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> I think I still am, I know he can cook some things as when I've been in hospital he started to cook some meals. xx


He probably knows how to cook far more than you think he does! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> I think I still am, I know he can cook some things as when I've been in hospital he started to cook some meals. xx


My DH learnt how to cook when I returned to work, and he took over the household duties; it did take me coming home from work, and him asking what was for dinner, though! We had take-away that evening, but he knew that he needed to learn how to cook, or it wouldn't have been worth me going back to work! That was 23 years ago, but when I had to finish working, I began cooking one or 2 meals a week & he did the rest of them; until my medications affected my concentration, and I nearly burnt our house down a couple of times! I think he actually enjoys cooking, which I never did! xoxoxo


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> Did you have to?!


Sorry but I did enjoy the happy memory!! Going to check out my local Wimpy soon, they might still do them there (wishful thinking!!) Serves me right if they don't, I should have eaten more of them!! xx


----------



## Xiang

I think I had better return to bed, and get a bit more sleep, it is just after 3:30am, so off I go! I look forward to catching up with whoever is on line, latertonight! Good night xoxoxo


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Too early in the day to do the math. If Google says, If we paid $3.50 a gallon it would be 0.69 pound sterling per liter.
> Very very cheap. We have not seen prices like that for 40 years.


Wow, yes, that is very cheap compared to ours. The petrol companies can always come up with an excuse for not lowering the prices! Luckily, we don't generally do the mileage that you do in your great big country so I suppose the average annual might not be that different? xx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> That makes sense. Have you tried them? My ancestors were German. This area has a high population of Americans with German heritage. Therefore we eat a lot of sausage/wurst.


Und sauerkraut, meine liebe? xx


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> ???? WOW ???? ..... that is so high, I'm not even sure if I have even been anywhere near a building that high; how many stories does the Shard have? I don't think Adelaide has buildings that tall, even our new major hospital in Adelaide, only had 9 levels! ????


I'll have to get back to you on that one, unless Mr Google gets there before me!! I have had tea on the 32nd floor there but that is nowhere near the top!!!


----------



## grandma susan

Evening girls. I'm at Stephens. Sue isn't well and she's upset because her sil (Vicky) has started her chemo for her breast today. Stephen and Richard came to my house yesterday to see the wallpapering and Stephen says he'll put it right. He's going to take a days holiday to finish it off . I had to have the plumber yesterday because my toilet was overflowing profusely (a lot). I've been well and truly taken in with this wallpapering. I'll never be gullible again. I'll make darn sure. I'd have rather given £400 to RNLI. I've been had.

Never mind. I'm going to catch up a bit. I'm on 294. Hope you are all ok. Luv all my sisters. Thanks for listening. Xx


----------



## grandma susan

linkan said:


> Looks amazing!
> 
> Lisa and i were on our own for the event, the closest actual group event i found was in ft.Wayne Indiana which is way far to drive for the time we had.
> But we had a grand day anyway at our spot by the river.


Lovely to see you Lisa. You look well.


----------



## Miss Pam

Xiang said:


> ???? WOW ???? ..... that is so high, I'm not even sure if I have even been anywhere near a building that high; how many stories does the Shard have? I don't think Adelaide has buildings that tall, even our new major hospital in Adelaide, only had 9 levels! ????


For many of my working years I worked on the 56th floor of a 77 story building and 11 years before I retired I was on the top floor of a 47 story building. Awesome views from both locations; both in downtown Seattle. :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

grandma susan said:


> Evening girls. I'm at Stephens. Sue isn't well and she's upset because her sil (Vicky) has started her chemo for her breast today. Stephen and Richard came to my house yesterday to see the wallpapering and Stephen says he'll put it right. He's going to take a days holiday to finish it off . I had to have the plumber yesterday because my toilet was overflowing profusely (a lot). I've been well and truly taken in with this wallpapering. I'll never be gullible again. I'll make darn sure. I'd have rather given £400 to RNLI. I've been had.
> 
> Never mind. I'm going to catch up a bit. I'm on 294. Hope you are all ok. Luv all my sisters. Thanks for listening. Xx


Oh my goodness, you've had a lot of stressful stuff going on! Glad Stephen is going to help you with the wallpapering. Sending many warm and comforting hugs. :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Und sauerkraut, meine liebe? xx


Show off. xxxx :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## 1956

Love kitty pics. So cute.


----------



## RookieRetiree

London Girl said:


> On my way home from the hospital now, all was well and no visit for another year! Had a walk along the south bank (of the Thames) afterwards, haven't done that I a while! Took these pictures of the Shard from the window of the clinic, that window cleaner must have some nerve, I was 22 floors up!! You can just see a bit of the river on the right.


Not me! Great view from the window.


----------



## RookieRetiree

jinx said:


> Bratwurst are indeed a sausage. Mostly made of ground pork and seasonings. Wurst is German for sausage. I believe they are more popular in my area of the U.S.


Yes, WI is well known for beer, cheese and bratwurst! Our local butcher does a great bratwurst though so I don't have to travel to WI to get the good ones.


----------



## lifeline

grandma susan said:


> Evening girls. I'm at Stephens. Sue isn't well and she's upset because her sil (Vicky) has started her chemo for her breast today. Stephen and Richard came to my house yesterday to see the wallpapering and Stephen says he'll put it right. He's going to take a days holiday to finish it off . I had to have the plumber yesterday because my toilet was overflowing profusely (a lot). I've been well and truly taken in with this wallpapering. I'll never be gullible again. I'll make darn sure. I'd have rather given £400 to RNLI. I've been had.
> 
> Never mind. I'm going to catch up a bit. I'm on 294. Hope you are all ok. Luv all my sisters. Thanks for listening. Xx


I'm so glad Stephen is going to sort out your wallpaper. He'll make sure he does a good job for his Mam :sm02:


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> Had a really nice time today, DH and I got the bus to the farm, had a delicious lunch, although, being a glorified shed, the acoustics in there are not good, it was very noisy! After, we got on the us going a bit further in the same direction to a small town called Swanley. While DH rested on a bench, I dropped into a charity shop and asked if they had any yarn for knitting charity blankets. She produced a bag with this lot in it and said it was £4. I haggled a bit and got it for £5!!! :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm24:


Nice haul June. That'll keep you busy. Sorry you're a bit down love...whenever I get this house done I'm hoping you might come and stay. Love you and sending cuddles


----------



## grandma susan

Islander said:


> I forgot to mention there was a woodpecker pounding on the roof like a jack hammer every few minutes for hours this morning. Started at 4:30 a.m I was ready to kill him as it is very loud in Mr. J's room! Then they do that damn kiyiing for the other bird at the top of their lungs… I wonder why they like to pound on metal? They do it on top of the street light too. No kidding this is what it sounds like in the house. :sm14: xoxoxo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Be,I've me trish this happens to me most mornings. It pecks hell out of my metal chimney cowl. Marg can hear it in her bedroom.


----------



## jinx

London Girl said:


> Und sauerkraut, meine liebe? xx


Love you also. ;^) Yes sauerkraut often with the bratwursts. I know a bit of German. Know all the curse words. People use to call me something like shimmel. It meant blond as my hair were white. Ha, they are white again.


----------



## jinx

Good for Stephen. May those that take advantage of others get pay back when the shoe is on the other foot. Darn fools.


grandma susan said:


> Evening girls. I'm at Stephens. Sue isn't well and she's upset because her sil (Vicky) has started her chemo for her breast today. Stephen and Richard came to my house yesterday to see the wallpapering and Stephen says he'll put it right. He's going to take a days holiday to finish it off . I had to have the plumber yesterday because my toilet was overflowing profusely (a lot). I've been well and truly taken in with this wallpapering. I'll never be gullible again. I'll make darn sure. I'd have rather given £400 to RNLI. I've been had.
> 
> Never mind. I'm going to catch up a bit. I'm on 294. Hope you are all ok. Luv all my sisters. Thanks for listening. Xx


----------



## jinx

RookieRetiree said:


> Yes, WI is well known for beer, cheese and bratwurst! Our local butcher does a great bratwurst though so I don't have to travel to WI to get the good ones.


Yup with those 3 things we can have a great party. We have the cheeseheads at the packer games and the racing sausages at the brewer games. Of course we have beer at every game.


----------



## grandma susan

jinx said:


> Good for Stephen. May those that take advantage of others get pay back when the shoe is on the other foot. Darn fools.


Hahaha. Are you feeling any better today jinx? Mr wonderful sounds like my Albert. He couldn't cook for toffee. He made a good omlette but that was his repetoire. BUT he could turn his hand to any domestic jobs even if he did usually drive me nuts doing it. It's true what is said, that we don't know what we've got until it's gone..

I went to his grave stone the other day and I was talking to him. I was quite cross with him for letting me letting Jim wallpaper. I said "ok , I admit, you were brilliant at wallpapering, so I'm sorry. Now, help me" then I turned round and a lady was passing me.... I bet she thought I was nuts...I could feel Albert laughing...


----------



## jinx

grandma susan said:


> Hahaha. Are you feeling any better today jinx? Mr wonderful sounds like my Albert. He couldn't cook for toffee. He made a good omlette but that was his repetoire. BUT he could turn his hand to any domestic jobs even if he did usually drive me nuts doing it. It's true what is said, that we don't know what we've got until it's gone..
> 
> I went to his grave stone the other day and I was talking to him. I was quite cross with him for letting me letting Jim wallpaper. I said "ok , I admit, you were brilliant at wallpapering, so I'm sorry. Now, help me" then I turned round and a lady was passing me.... I bet she thought I was nuts...I could feel Albert laughing...[/quoten]
> 
> Mr. Wonderful has learned how to turn on the Roomba (robot vacuum) he can turn on washer and dryer, and he can turn on the dishwasher. That is about all he does correctly. However, he is learning and trying. I just cannot watch him as he stumbles and bumbles to complete an easy task.
> I still am unable to be up and about but the pain is less. Thank you for asking. I did sit out on the deck for a bit. The weather is blissful and I felt terrific enjoying the sunshine and warm breeze.
> Honey, everyone that goes to the cemetery talks to their loved ones. Do not feel in the least embarrassed about it.


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> Oh that is so sweet.


Like the pun. Mr Ps mum was Scottish so I had to learn how to make it early on in our marriage. Xx


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> I mean the world. :sm04:


Wow ????xx


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> Truthfully I did not know if the U.K. included England, Northern Ireland, Wales and Scotland.


Oops I forgot the Isle of Man and the Channel Islands are also part of the UK.


----------



## jollypolly

wendyacz said:


> What a nice outing, can taste that icecream across the pond!


Me too


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> Oh, I am going to be in trouble, aren't I. I meant the U.K. and the other countries that surround it.


No you shouldn't be in trouble, I don't know much about anywhere now, and I am still learning new stuff about Australia! ????


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> Now to completely change the subject. The other day was the 'tablet' discussion. I have another tablet for you. Just google Scottish tablet. Xx


Hahaha .... I found out about the Scottish tablet, when I was a child. I had a Scottish friend, whose father was the dentist for the Smelters, we used to ride out to her house, and the first time we went there, her mother offered us some of this tablet; I thought she wanted to give us some medicine, and I told her that I was only allowed to have medicine from my mum (I was about 12); she then realised there was a mixup in cultures & explained what she was offering - it was the same thing that mum called "Russian Toffee", and she had no idea why it was called that! But mum made it all the time! ????????


----------



## Xiang

Miss Pam said:


> For many of my working years I worked on the 56th floor of a 77 story building and 11 years before I retired I was on the top floor of a 47 story building. Awesome views from both locations; both in downtown Seattle. :sm02: xxxooo


The highest building I have worked in was the old RAH building, and I worked on level 8. I am not a fan of really high places, I get dizzy far too easily!????


----------



## linkan

Barn-dweller said:


> My blanket, not quite finished. One for Nitzi.


That's beautiful ????????


----------



## linkan

London Girl said:


> I'm with you there girl. I'm at Guys Hospital in London today for, you've guessed it, a follow up re the grey patches on my gums. Still I suppose I should be more grateful cos I don't have to pay!
> Saw this parked in the road on my way to the station, thought of you and DH immediately!!xxxx


I'll have to show him that one when he wakes up lol it's a beauty.


----------



## linkan

nitz8catz said:


> I hope you can show them that you're doing fine and won't need another followup for another year.
> Yearly exams and check ups aren't too bad. My mum's doctor wants to see her every month, which I think is totally unnecessary. If her symptoms were in flux, or if they were trying new medication, then yes, but when nothing has changed for the last 5 years, why does she need to come in every month? The doctor won't give her more than a month prescription for a medication that she is going to have to take for the rest of her life.


He said i only have to come back every six months. 
But get this y'all .....
MY A1C WAS 5.7 !!!!!!!????????????????????????
5.6 is non diabetic. If my bloodwork comes back and says I'm not anemic then i won't have to take the medicine anymore. Because i won't be diabetic anymore . ????


----------



## linkan

Xiang said:


> What a great idea, wish one of my girls shared either sewing, or knotting, with me, but not one out of 5 does!????????!


They may later... Mine have just started asking me to teach them a bit.


----------



## linkan

jinx said:


> It is probably in your best interest to see the thyroid doctor. I miss the days of old when one doctor was able to take care of our needs. We did not need to go to a different doctor for each part of our body. Mr. Wonderful knocked his eye out. He had surgery and 4 different specialists for his eye. Doctors were 45 minutes away and 4 days a week I drove him to see a different specialist. Rubbish, I say. However, he can now see well with his eye. So I guess it was worth it.


When ds was newborn Dh sliced his eye open at work. Had a metal band on some wood snap and bam..right in the eye. I had to lead him around by thehand and take him to the eye doctor everyday to. I'm so grateful his is fine now too. 
I complain and i joke but i know it's all important. I just am really terrible at remembering something like that. I can't remember what year i had my hysterectomy..or appendectomy...or even the last shoulder surgery. .. Me and the calender just don't keep in touch lol.


----------



## linkan

grandma susan said:


> Evening girls. I'm at Stephens. Sue isn't well and she's upset because her sil (Vicky) has started her chemo for her breast today. Stephen and Richard came to my house yesterday to see the wallpapering and Stephen says he'll put it right. He's going to take a days holiday to finish it off . I had to have the plumber yesterday because my toilet was overflowing profusely (a lot). I've been well and truly taken in with this wallpapering. I'll never be gullible again. I'll make darn sure. I'd have rather given £400 to RNLI. I've been had.
> 
> Never mind. I'm going to catch up a bit. I'm on 294. Hope you are all ok. Luv all my sisters. Thanks for listening. Xx


So glad he's going to be able to fix it for you. ????


----------



## linkan

jinx said:


> Good for Stephen. May those that take advantage of others get pay back when the shoe is on the other foot. Darn fools.


We need to get a collective lampingon the man who took advantage of her! I'd fly over for that. Heck I'd fly over for morning cuppa with y'all if i could lol


----------



## linkan

Okay off to bed. Dd1 and her dh are here today. They are homeless again. Got into with the friend that they were staying with. Theystayed with her so she wouldn't lose her home while her husband was in jail. They paidthe bills and watched her kids and apparently all the friend wanted to do was get high. The final straw was when they found the 1yr. old outside at 11pm in the middle of a storm.. He was in the kiddie pool , which was full . So they probably saved his life and the mom & dad thought it was funny. 
Dd1 said that was it she just couldn't take it anymore. 

What is wrong with these young adults these days?? I just don't understand.

Dd1 is getting her old job back down here and they are planning to live in a tent by the creek till they have enough money for a place. I've told her she can stay here but she said no. They don't want to be a burden on us and they want to make it on their own. I do believe she has finally grown up. ????????????


----------



## linkan

Okay that was alot !!! I'm sorry.
Gnite y'all been a long day. ????
Xoxo


----------



## jinx

linkan said:


> He said i only have to come back every six months.
> But get this y'all .....
> MY A1C WAS 5.7 !!!!!!!????????????????????????
> 5.6 is non diabetic. If my bloodwork comes back and says I'm not anemic then i won't have to take the medicine anymore. Because i won't be diabetic anymore . ????


That would be wonderful for you. Here's hoping your blood test comes back with numbers in the normal range.


----------



## PurpleFi

linkan said:


> He said i only have to come back every six months.
> But get this y'all .....
> MY A1C WAS 5.7 !!!!!!!????????????????????????
> 5.6 is non diabetic. If my bloodwork comes back and says I'm not anemic then i won't have to take the medicine anymore. Because i won't be diabetic anymore . ????


That's good news. xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a grey and rather windy Surrey. Had a talk at WI last night by one of our big supermarket managers and I managed to crochet a load of flowers, much to his amusement. He bought 6 of their large cakes to raffle off but I didn't win one.

Will be busy today getting things ready for my party on Saturday. At least all the shopping is done except picking up a salmon and some ham tomorrow.


----------



## jinx

Early morning hello from my little corner of the world. Nothing exciting doing today. Hoping to catch up a bit on some chores that have been neglected. I found out that if chores are not done on a regular schedule they wait for you and no chore police show up and take you off to jail. 
Today if National Flag Day in the U.S. A day to reflect on what the flag means to us.


----------



## jinx

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey and rather windy Surrey. Had a talk at WI last night by one of our big supermarket managers and I managed to crochet a load of flowers, much to his amusement. He bought 6 of their large cakes to raffle off but I didn't win one.
> 
> Will be busy today getting things ready for my party on Saturday. At least all the shopping is done except picking up a salmon and some ham tomorrow.


Morning. Parties are so much work and so much fun. Have a good day while you do your preparations.


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> Morning. Parties are so much work and so much fun. Have a good day while you do your preparations.


Hi Jinx, luckily this is going to be a very laid back party with simple food, lots of booze and good friends. And I shall be raising a glass to all my worldwide sisters. xx


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Evening girls. I'm at Stephens. Sue isn't well and she's upset because her sil (Vicky) has started her chemo for her breast today. Stephen and Richard came to my house yesterday to see the wallpapering and Stephen says he'll put it right. He's going to take a days holiday to finish it off . I had to have the plumber yesterday because my toilet was overflowing profusely (a lot). I've been well and truly taken in with this wallpapering. I'll never be gullible again. I'll make darn sure. I'd have rather given £400 to RNLI. I've been had.
> 
> Never mind. I'm going to catch up a bit. I'm on 294. Hope you are all ok. Luv all my sisters. Thanks for listening. Xx


Sounds like you paid Jim in advance? Lesson learned the hard way. How can people treat other human beings that way? Perhaps Stephen and the boys need to pay Jim a visit?!! Sorry to hear Sue is under the weather, big hugs for you both! My downstairs loo seems to be slightly blocked so I guess I need a plumber too xxxx :sm16: :sm22: :sm25: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> For many of my working years I worked on the 56th floor of a 77 story building and 11 years before I retired I was on the top floor of a 47 story building. Awesome views from both locations; both in downtown Seattle. :sm02: xxxooo


Wow!! I suppose you get used to it but I think I'd spend the whole day looking out of the window at the view!! I love going for my check up for that reason!! By the way, the Shard has 95 floors, if someone didn't get there before me and it's currently the tallest building in Europe!! The tallest in the world in, of course, in Dubai and has 156 floors!!!! :sm06: xxxxx


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Nice haul June. That'll keep you busy. Sorry you're a bit down love...whenever I get this house done I'm hoping you might come and stay. Love you and sending cuddles


Aw, bless you and thank you for the cuddles, always welcome!! Here's a cuddle coming back to you!!xxxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Love you also. ;^) Yes sauerkraut often with the bratwursts. I know a bit of German. Know all the curse words. People use to call me something like shimmel. It meant blond as my hair were white. Ha, they are white again.


I did two terms, semesters, of German at school but found it really difficult after getting on with French quite well. Bits of it have stuck!!


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Hahaha. Are you feeling any better today jinx? Mr wonderful sounds like my Albert. He couldn't cook for toffee. He made a good omlette but that was his repetoire. BUT he could turn his hand to any domestic jobs even if he did usually drive me nuts doing it. It's true what is said, that we don't know what we've got until it's gone..
> 
> I went to his grave stone the other day and I was talking to him. I was quite cross with him for letting me letting Jim wallpaper. I said "ok , I admit, you were brilliant at wallpapering, so I'm sorry. Now, help me" then I turned round and a lady was passing me.... I bet she thought I was nuts...I could feel Albert laughing...


Maybe the lady was there to talk to someone too, I'm sure she understood. Albert would be feeling your distress over the wallpaper but would be proud about how you are dealing with things, I know!! xxxx


----------



## jinx

London Girl said:


> I did two terms, semesters, of German at school but found it really difficult after getting on with French quite well. Bits of it have stuck!!


I did not have formal training in German. Just picked up words used at home. Just like I am picking up proper English from you all.


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hahaha. Are you feeling any better today jinx? Mr wonderful sounds like my Albert. He couldn't cook for toffee. He made a good omlette but that was his repetoire. BUT he could turn his hand to any domestic jobs even if he did usually drive me nuts doing it. It's true what is said, that we don't know what we've got until it's gone..
> 
> I went to his grave stone the other day and I was talking to him. I was quite cross with him for letting me letting Jim wallpaper. I said "ok , I admit, you were brilliant at wallpapering, so I'm sorry. Now, help me" then I turned round and a lady was passing me.... I bet she thought I was nuts...I could feel Albert laughing...[/quoten]
> 
> Mr. Wonderful has learned how to turn on the Roomba (robot vacuum) he can turn on washer and dryer, and he can turn on the dishwasher. That is about all he does correctly. However, he is learning and trying. I just cannot watch him as he stumbles and bumbles to complete an easy task.
> I still am unable to be up and about but the pain is less. Thank you for asking. I did sit out on the deck for a bit. The weather is blissful and I felt terrific enjoying the sunshine and warm breeze.
> Honey, everyone that goes to the cemetery talks to their loved ones. Do not feel in the least embarrassed about it.
> 
> 
> 
> So glad you are beginning to feel less pain and how lovely you were able to enjoy the sunshine, there's nothing like it!! Keeping everything crossed that you continue to improve daily and that you can enjoy lots of sunshine!! xxxx
Click to expand...


----------



## Barn-dweller

linkan said:


> He said i only have to come back every six months.
> But get this y'all .....
> MY A1C WAS 5.7 !!!!!!!????????????????????????
> 5.6 is non diabetic. If my bloodwork comes back and says I'm not anemic then i won't have to take the medicine anymore. Because i won't be diabetic anymore . ????


Hey that's great news, you are obviously doing something right. xx :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> Now to completely change the subject. The other day was the 'tablet' discussion. I have another tablet for you. Just google Scottish tablet. Xx


Almost pure sugar. No thanks.


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Oops I forgot the Isle of Man and the Channel Islands are also part of the UK.


...and the Isle of Wight!! AND the Scottish Islands!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> He said i only have to come back every six months.
> But get this y'all .....
> MY A1C WAS 5.7 !!!!!!!????????????????????????
> 5.6 is non diabetic. If my bloodwork comes back and says I'm not anemic then i won't have to take the medicine anymore. Because i won't be diabetic anymore . ????


Well done love and I do know how much effort that must have taken. So worth it though to be told that news!!xxxxxx


----------



## jinx

London Girl said:


> So glad you are beginning to feel less pain and how lovely you were able to enjoy the sunshine, there's nothing like it!! Keeping everything crossed that you continue to improve daily and that you can enjoy lots of sunshine!! xxxx


Thank you. I think I will continue to improve day by day. I am finding out we do not heal as quickly as we did when we were younger. I am just thankful that we heal at all.


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Sorry but I did enjoy the happy memory!! Going to check out my local Wimpy soon, they might still do them there (wishful thinking!!) Serves me right if they don't, I should have eaten more of them!! xx


Let us know!


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> We need to get a collective lampingon the man who took advantage of her! I'd fly over for that. Heck I'd fly over for morning cuppa with y'all if i could lol


We'd be at the airport to get you before you'd taken off!! xxxxx


----------



## jinx

London Girl said:


> ...and the Isle of Wight!! AND the Scottish Islands!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


Gee Whiz. I do not feel bad I did not know exactly what was included with the U.K. I think Mr. Google will have to give me a list. I will have to see if I can remember that list.


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> Evening girls. I'm at Stephens. Sue isn't well and she's upset because her sil (Vicky) has started her chemo for her breast today. Stephen and Richard came to my house yesterday to see the wallpapering and Stephen says he'll put it right. He's going to take a days holiday to finish it off . I had to have the plumber yesterday because my toilet was overflowing profusely (a lot). I've been well and truly taken in with this wallpapering. I'll never be gullible again. I'll make darn sure. I'd have rather given £400 to RNLI. I've been had.
> 
> Never mind. I'm going to catch up a bit. I'm on 294. Hope you are all ok. Luv all my sisters. Thanks for listening. Xx


You only get had once. It could have been worse.


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> Okay off to bed. Dd1 and her dh are here today. They are homeless again. Got into with the friend that they were staying with. Theystayed with her so she wouldn't lose her home while her husband was in jail. They paidthe bills and watched her kids and apparently all the friend wanted to do was get high. The final straw was when they found the 1yr. old outside at 11pm in the middle of a storm.. He was in the kiddie pool , which was full . So they probably saved his life and the mom & dad thought it was funny.
> Dd1 said that was it she just couldn't take it anymore.
> 
> What is wrong with these young adults these days?? I just don't understand.
> 
> Dd1 is getting her old job back down here and they are planning to live in a tent by the creek till they have enough money for a place. I've told her she can stay here but she said no. They don't want to be a burden on us and they want to make it on their own. I do believe she has finally grown up. ????????????


That must be breaking your heart and theirs too cos I know they had big plans. They'll get through this, your DD is strong, has had your greatupbringing and everything will be all right. They did right to get away from those other guys though, scary!! xxxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a cloudy and very windy Wales. It looks like Autumn outside with all the leaves on the grass. I'm a bit late this morning as I've been, I hope you're all sitting down and got Mr. Google ready, excuse the language, doing housework. The viewer is coming at 10 on Saturday and what with shopping and not knowing how long we will be at the hospital tomorrow had to do some today. Just the kitchen to knock into shape now. 

Think I will have the rest of the day off, will catch up now. xx


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> Hahaha. Are you feeling any better today jinx? Mr wonderful sounds like my Albert. He couldn't cook for toffee. He made a good omlette but that was his repetoire. BUT he could turn his hand to any domestic jobs even if he did usually drive me nuts doing it. It's true what is said, that we don't know what we've got until it's gone..
> 
> I went to his grave stone the other day and I was talking to him. I was quite cross with him for letting me letting Jim wallpaper. I said "ok , I admit, you were brilliant at wallpapering, so I'm sorry. Now, help me" then I turned round and a lady was passing me.... I bet she thought I was nuts...I could feel Albert laughing...


I bet she didn't think you were nuts. I bet she understood entirely.


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Early morning hello from my little corner of the world. Nothing exciting doing today. Hoping to catch up a bit on some chores that have been neglected. I found out that if chores are not done on a regular schedule they wait for you and no chore police show up and take you off to jail.
> Today if National Flag Day in the U.S. A day to reflect on what the flag means to us.


My chore police are all in my head, I call them 'my conscience'! Happily they are content to sit in my head, play cards and eat doughnuts and leave me alone!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Jinx, luckily this is going to be a very laid back party with simple food, lots of booze and good friends. And I shall be raising a glass to all my worldwide sisters. xx


I'll drink to that!! xxxx


----------



## SaxonLady

jinx said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hahaha. Are you feeling any better today jinx? Mr wonderful sounds like my Albert. He couldn't cook for toffee. He made a good omlette but that was his repetoire. BUT he could turn his hand to any domestic jobs even if he did usually drive me nuts doing it. It's true what is said, that we don't know what we've got until it's gone..
> 
> I went to his grave stone the other day and I was talking to him. I was quite cross with him for letting me letting Jim wallpaper. I said "ok , I admit, you were brilliant at wallpapering, so I'm sorry. Now, help me" then I turned round and a lady was passing me.... I bet she thought I was nuts...I could feel Albert laughing...[/quoten]
> 
> Mr. Wonderful has learned how to turn on the Roomba (robot vacuum) he can turn on washer and dryer, and he can turn on the dishwasher. That is about all he does correctly. However, he is learning and trying. I just cannot watch him as he stumbles and bumbles to complete an easy task.
> I still am unable to be up and about but the pain is less. Thank you for asking. I did sit out on the deck for a bit. The weather is blissful and I felt terrific enjoying the sunshine and warm breeze.
> Honey, everyone that goes to the cemetery talks to their loved ones. Do not feel in the least embarrassed about it.
> 
> 
> 
> It's good that you got to sit in the sun. It is so good for you, and I'm glad the pain is easing a bit. xxx
Click to expand...


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a cloudy and very windy Wales. It looks like Autumn outside with all the leaves on the grass. I'm a bit late this morning as I've been, I hope you're all sitting down and got Mr. Google ready, excuse the language, doing housework. The viewer is coming at 10 on Saturday and what with shopping and not knowing how long we will be at the hospital tomorrow had to do some today. Just the kitchen to knock into shape now.
> 
> Think I will have the rest of the day off, will catch up now. xx


Will be with you in spirit on Saturday morning dear!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Good morning from, yet again, a chilly, grey and windy London!! Nothing special on for today so it will be some sewing, knitting and maybe, just to be supportive of Jacky, a little tiny bit of housework!!! Have a good one everybody, lots of love xxxxxxxx


----------



## SaxonLady

jinx said:


> Early morning hello from my little corner of the world. Nothing exciting doing today. Hoping to catch up a bit on some chores that have been neglected. I found out that if chores are not done on a regular schedule they wait for you and no chore police show up and take you off to jail.
> Today if National Flag Day in the U.S. A day to reflect on what the flag means to us.


Yeah. You found out the most important lesson in life. Chores CAN wait (and no-one notices)


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> I did two terms, semesters, of German at school but found it really difficult after getting on with French quite well. Bits of it have stuck!!


I had to do Latin and French at school. I've forgotten most of it.


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> We'd be at the airport to get you before you'd taken off!! xxxxx


I'm standing by the kettle.


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a cloudy and very windy Wales. It looks like Autumn outside with all the leaves on the grass. I'm a bit late this morning as I've been, I hope you're all sitting down and got Mr. Google ready, excuse the language, doing housework. The viewer is coming at 10 on Saturday and what with shopping and not knowing how long we will be at the hospital tomorrow had to do some today. Just the kitchen to knock into shape now.
> 
> Think I will have the rest of the day off, will catch up now. xx


It's raining here now. I have the twins later so I guess we won't be going to the park.


----------



## jinx

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a cloudy and very windy Wales. It looks like Autumn outside with all the leaves on the grass. I'm a bit late this morning as I've been, I hope you're all sitting down and got Mr. Google ready, excuse the language, doing housework. The viewer is coming at 10 on Saturday and what with shopping and not knowing how long we will be at the hospital tomorrow had to do some today. Just the kitchen to knock into shape now.
> 
> Think I will have the rest of the day off, will catch up now. xx


Morning. You have your days work in. Indeed take the rest of the day off to rest and recup.


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> I'll drink to that!! xxxx


So will I.


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> I had to do Latin and French at school. I've forgotten most of it.


I did Latin for two years, don't remember a word of it and they are still teaching it to my grandson, I'm sure they must have their reasons!!!


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> I did Latin for two years, don't remember a word of it and they are still teaching it to my grandson, I'm sure they must have their reasons!!!


You need it if you want to be a historian or a lawyer. I gave it up and wished I hadn't!


----------



## jinx

SaxonLady said:


> It's good that you got to sit in the sun. It is so good for you, and I'm glad the pain is easing a bit. xxx


Thank you. I normally feel pretty good, but getting sunshine always makes me feel better. Yesterday the added benefit of the sunshine was it warmed the back of my chair and was like a heating pad when I sat in it.


----------



## SaxonLady

jinx said:


> Thank you. I normally feel pretty good, but getting sunshine always makes me feel better. Yesterday the added benefit of the sunshine was it warmed the back of my chair and was like a heating pad when I sat in it.


Ooooh bliss.


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Good morning from, yet again, a chilly, grey and windy London!! Nothing special on for today so it will be some sewing, knitting and maybe, just to be supportive of Jacky, a little tiny bit of housework!!! Have a good one everybody, lots of love xxxxxxxx


Don't overdo it now. xxxx :sm23:


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> I did Latin for two years, don't remember a word of it and they are still teaching it to my grandson, I'm sure they must have their reasons!!!


Unfortunately (not) I wasn't good enough at French to do Latin, go figure. xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

SaxonLady said:


> Almost pure sugar. No thanks.


And butter and milk. Far too sweet for me x


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> Gee Whiz. I do not feel bad I did not know exactly what was included with the U.K. I think Mr. Google will have to give me a list. I will have to see if I can remember that list.


Even the Brits don't know what is UK and a lot of these places have their own government. All very comicated xxx


----------



## jinx

Okay. I give up. Mr. Google has several different answers as to what makes up the U.K. I will just remember the major ones and know that there are several others that are smaller .


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:21 am EST and 16'C (61'F). It's sunny with fluffy clouds running across the sky.
Last night around supper time, a huge storm came through. We were under a tornado watch and the clouds turned an odd greenish colour. Lucky for us, our trees are fairly young so they bent without breaking. Toronto has old trees and a lot of them split and toppled.
We did have the flowers from the locust trees behind our house ended up BETWEEN the doors of the patio door at the back of the house.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Unfortunately (not) I wasn't good enough at French to do Latin, go figure. xxxx


I would have thought that Latin would help your French studies.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> Thank you. I normally feel pretty good, but getting sunshine always makes me feel better. Yesterday the added benefit of the sunshine was it warmed the back of my chair and was like a heating pad when I sat in it.


I got a sunburn on one half of my face because I was outside talking to some one for about 20 minutes. The sun is powerful at this time of year, and feels so good.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> I did Latin for two years, don't remember a word of it and they are still teaching it to my grandson, I'm sure they must have their reasons!!!


I had Latin and French every year in secondary school. And Spanish for a year. But that was a long time ago, and other than a bit of the French, I haven't had much use the others.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Good morning from, yet again, a chilly, grey and windy London!! Nothing special on for today so it will be some sewing, knitting and maybe, just to be supportive of Jacky, a little tiny bit of housework!!! Have a good one everybody, lots of love xxxxxxxx


Don't do too much. Enjoy the sewing and knitting.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a cloudy and very windy Wales. It looks like Autumn outside with all the leaves on the grass. I'm a bit late this morning as I've been, I hope you're all sitting down and got Mr. Google ready, excuse the language, doing housework. The viewer is coming at 10 on Saturday and what with shopping and not knowing how long we will be at the hospital tomorrow had to do some today. Just the kitchen to knock into shape now.
> 
> Think I will have the rest of the day off, will catch up now. xx


Don't overdo. I hope you get everything the way you want. My fingers are crossed for Saturday.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> Thank you. I think I will continue to improve day by day. I am finding out we do not heal as quickly as we did when we were younger. I am just thankful that we heal at all.


Continue the good work of healing, and I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> I did not have formal training in German. Just picked up words used at home. Just like I am picking up proper English from you all.


I could have taken German in secondary school. I wish now that I had.
Apparently I spoke Dutch before I was 5, and Dutch and German are similar.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Aw, bless you and thank you for the cuddles, always welcome!! Here's a cuddle coming back to you!!xxxxx


That is so cute. I always like kitty cuddles. My lot don't cuddle so much now that they are all grown up. Usually they wrestle over the bed, or the little patch of sunlight under the skylight.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Wow!! I suppose you get used to it but I think I'd spend the whole day looking out of the window at the view!! I love going for my check up for that reason!! By the way, the Shard has 95 floors, if someone didn't get there before me and it's currently the tallest building in Europe!! The tallest in the world in, of course, in Dubai and has 156 floors!!!! :sm06: xxxxx


The CN tower in Toronto used to be the tallest structure in the world, but it only has a restaurant deck and 2 or 3 observation decks, no "floors" to speak of. The ride up the glass elevator on the outside of the tower gives you a great view of Toronto and all the surrounding area all the way down to Niagara Falls.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Jinx, luckily this is going to be a very laid back party with simple food, lots of booze and good friends. And I shall be raising a glass to all my worldwide sisters. xx


That sounds like a great party.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> Early morning hello from my little corner of the world. Nothing exciting doing today. Hoping to catch up a bit on some chores that have been neglected. I found out that if chores are not done on a regular schedule they wait for you and no chore police show up and take you off to jail.
> Today if National Flag Day in the U.S. A day to reflect on what the flag means to us.


Happy National Flag Day.


----------



## nitz8catz

linkan said:


> Okay off to bed. Dd1 and her dh are here today. They are homeless again. Got into with the friend that they were staying with. Theystayed with her so she wouldn't lose her home while her husband was in jail. They paidthe bills and watched her kids and apparently all the friend wanted to do was get high. The final straw was when they found the 1yr. old outside at 11pm in the middle of a storm.. He was in the kiddie pool , which was full . So they probably saved his life and the mom & dad thought it was funny.
> Dd1 said that was it she just couldn't take it anymore.
> 
> What is wrong with these young adults these days?? I just don't understand.
> 
> Dd1 is getting her old job back down here and they are planning to live in a tent by the creek till they have enough money for a place. I've told her she can stay here but she said no. They don't want to be a burden on us and they want to make it on their own. I do believe she has finally grown up. ????????????


Is your yard big enough to pull a travel trailer into the back? They could have their little space and it would be better protection than a tent.
I think I would have run as fast as I could away from that pair. 
A lot of young parents these days seem to think that either a) the kids will raise themselves, or b) someone else will pitch in if there is a problem. 
One of the people at work was happy that she had moved in a court like ours. She said "someone will watch my kid while he is out playing so I can run to the store" I scolded her strongly, telling her that her child was not her neighbours responsibility. How about asking them first. She looked at me like a "deer in the headlights" and just didn't get it.


----------



## nitz8catz

linkan said:


> We need to get a collective lampingon the man who took advantage of her! I'd fly over for that. Heck I'd fly over for morning cuppa with y'all if i could lol


I'd join you. There should be an ombudsman or better business bureau to complain to, so he doesn't try it again with someone else. If he didn't know how to wallpaper, he should have said so.


----------



## nitz8catz

linkan said:


> He said i only have to come back every six months.
> But get this y'all .....
> MY A1C WAS 5.7 !!!!!!!????????????????????????
> 5.6 is non diabetic. If my bloodwork comes back and says I'm not anemic then i won't have to take the medicine anymore. Because i won't be diabetic anymore . ????


That's great, Keep doing what you're doing and you'll reach non-diabetic, I'm sure.


----------



## nitz8catz

I need to sign off now. I have to stop and fill up the petrol on the way to work.
Everyone have a good day.


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> I would have thought that Latin would help your French studies.


I think I was beyond help. xx :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Miss Pam

linkan said:


> He said i only have to come back every six months.
> But get this y'all .....
> MY A1C WAS 5.7 !!!!!!!????????????????????????
> 5.6 is non diabetic. If my bloodwork comes back and says I'm not anemic then i won't have to take the medicine anymore. Because i won't be diabetic anymore . ????


That is great news!!!! :sm24: :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Wow!! I suppose you get used to it but I think I'd spend the whole day looking out of the window at the view!! I love going for my check up for that reason!! By the way, the Shard has 95 floors, if someone didn't get there before me and it's currently the tallest building in Europe!! The tallest in the world in, of course, in Dubai and has 156 floors!!!! :sm06: xxxxx


You do get used to it, but I so enjoyed the views! 156 floors is high!!!!! xxxooo


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Unfortunately (not) I wasn't good enough at French to do Latin, go figure. xxxx


We had it shoved down our throats as soon as we arrived at secondary school so they had no idea whether you were any good at French or not!!xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

jinx said:


> Thank you. I think I will continue to improve day by day. I am finding out we do not heal as quickly as we did when we were younger. I am just thankful that we heal at all.


I, too, am so glad you're healing, Jinx! Sending more gentle and healing hugs and lots of love! xxxooo


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Okay. I give up. Mr. Google has several different answers as to what makes up the U.K. I will just remember the major ones and know that there are several others that are smaller .


Good idea, we don't know them all either and nobody's going to test us!!


----------



## Miss Pam

SaxonLady said:


> It's good that you got to sit in the sun. It is so good for you, and I'm glad the pain is easing a bit. xxx


Me, too, Jinx! Glad each day is a better one for you. Sending more gentle and healing hugs! xxxooo


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:21 am EST and 16'C (61'F). It's sunny with fluffy clouds running across the sky.
> Last night around supper time, a huge storm came through. We were under a tornado watch and the clouds turned an odd greenish colour. Lucky for us, our trees are fairly young so they bent without breaking. Toronto has old trees and a lot of them split and toppled.
> We did have the flowers from the locust trees behind our house ended up BETWEEN the doors of the patio door at the back of the house.


Wow, that was some determined 'breeze'!!! xxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> The CN tower in Toronto used to be the tallest structure in the world, but it only has a restaurant deck and 2 or 3 observation decks, no "floors" to speak of. The ride up the glass elevator on the outside of the tower gives you a great view of Toronto and all the surrounding area all the way down to Niagara Falls.


We'll do it next time!! The Sydney Tower is much the same as are the towers in Auckland and Seattle, probablyxxx


----------



## jinx

Miss Pam said:


> I, too, am so glad you're healing, Jinx! Sending more gentle and healing hugs and lots of love! xxxooo


Thank you. It felt so good this a.m. to be able to put on proper undergarments. For the past few weeks the pressure of wearing them was too uncomfortable.


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Is your yard big enough to pull a travel trailer into the back? They could have their little space and it would be better protection than a tent.
> I think I would have run as fast as I could away from that pair.
> A lot of young parents these days seem to think that either a) the kids will raise themselves, or b) someone else will pitch in if there is a problem.
> One of the people at work was happy that she had moved in a court like ours. She said "someone will watch my kid while he is out playing so I can run to the store" I scolded her strongly, telling her that her child was not her neighbours responsibility. How about asking them first. She looked at me like a "deer in the headlights" and just didn't get it.


There's no hope! I saw a thing on Facebook this morning that said, if you raise yours kids, your can spoil your grandkids, if you spoil your kids, you'll raise your grandkids!! Not sure it's true but something to think about!!


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> You do get used to it, but I so enjoyed the views! 156 floors is high!!!!! xxxooo


You can probably lean out of the window and shake hands with the angels!!!xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> You can probably lean out of the window and shake hands with the angels!!!xxxx


Thankfully none of the windows in the high rise buildings open! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

jinx said:


> Thank you. It felt so good this a.m. to be able to put on proper undergarments. For the past few weeks the pressure of wearing them was too uncomfortable.


Again, so glad you are healing and feeling better! xxxooo


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> Thankfully none of the windows in the high rise buildings open! xxxooo


Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhahahahahahahaha!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## jinx

I have pork chops ala Barny in the slow cooker. I added carrots because I had them and omitted mushrooms because I did not have them. 
Just like a knitting/crochet recipe I cannot follow exactly as written.


----------



## binkbrice

jinx said:


> Bratwurst are indeed a sausage. Mostly made of ground pork and seasonings. Wurst is German for sausage. I believe they are more popular in my area of the U.S.


And they are so good with peppers and onions!!


----------



## binkbrice

Barn-dweller said:


> The day's not been too bad. Another viewer lined up. For dinner I put a layer of onions in the bottom of a pan, a layer of mushrooms on top, a couple of pork chops on them and then layers of potatoes, made up a some pork stock cubes and gravy granules, poured it over it all and slung it in the oven for a couple of hours. Just served with veg. Nice and easy. Wish my DH would attempt to do some cooking sometimes. xx


That sounds really good!!


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> I have pork chops ala Barny in the slow cooker. I added carrots because I had them and omitted mushrooms because I did not have them.
> Just like a knitting/crochet recipe I cannot follow exactly as written.


Hope you like the result!! I have minced beef and vegetables in the slow cooker which will be served with pasta!! xx


----------



## jinx

We will see how it tastes. It smells good as it is cooking. I learned something new today. I wondered what the difference between your minced beef and our ground beef was. Mr. Google says minced beef is minced and ground beef is ground. Duh, Judith. 


London Girl said:


> Hope you like the result!! I have minced beef and vegetables in the slow cooker which will be served with pasta!! xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> I have pork chops ala Barny in the slow cooker. I added carrots because I had them and omitted mushrooms because I did not have them.
> Just like a knitting/crochet recipe I cannot follow exactly as written.


Hope they turn out OK. xx :sm16:


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> We will see how it tastes. It smells good as it is cooking. I learned something new today. I wondered what the difference between your minced beef and our ground beef was. Mr. Google says minced beef is minced and ground beef is ground. Duh, Judith.


Smart fellow is Mr Wonderful - funny too!! I thought it was the same thing but Mr W is right! This is what Mr Google says:

Mincing is taking whole muscle meat and finely dicing it with a sharp knife or a food processor. But depending upon how fine you chop it, the texture will be slightly different than that of ground meat. If you made a burger with minced meat, it would a bit drier and more apt to crumble, and you can still see the grain of some of the pieces. Unless you add more fat on purpose, minced meat will usually be leaner.

Ground beef has been put through a meat grinder, and is actually an emulsion of meat, and fat. That is why you see it advertised as "xx% lean" ground beef, because the rest is usually added fat. They have been forced through a metal die with many holes in it, then quickly sheared off by a rotating blade. This process causes some heat to build up from friction, and if they do not keep it cold, the batch could be ruined. By changing the size of the holes in the metal die, different coarseness of grind can be achieved. But ground beef is a much more homogenized product than minced meat, and holds together better in a burger patty.

So now we all know!!


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Hope they turn out OK. xx :sm16:


Ooh, the responsibility!!! :sm23: xxxx


----------



## jinx

London Girl said:


> Smart fellow is Mr Wonderful - funny too!! I thought it was the same thing but Mr W is right! This is what Mr Google says:
> 
> Mincing is taking whole muscle meat and finely dicing it with a sharp knife or a food processor. But depending upon how fine you chop it, the texture will be slightly different than that of ground meat. If you made a burger with minced meat, it would a bit drier and more apt to crumble, and you can still see the grain of some of the pieces. Unless you add more fat on purpose, minced meat will usually be leaner.
> 
> Ground beef has been put through a meat grinder, and is actually an emulsion of meat, and fat. That is why you see it advertised as "xx% lean" ground beef, because the rest is usually added fat. They have been forced through a metal die with many holes in it, then quickly sheared off by a rotating blade. This process causes some heat to build up from friction, and if they do not keep it cold, the batch could be ruined. By changing the size of the holes in the metal die, different coarseness of grind can be achieved. But ground beef is a much more homogenized product than minced meat, and holds together better in a burger patty.
> 
> So now we all know!!


Yea, some is ground and some is minced. 
:sm23: :sm04:


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Ooh, the responsibility!!! :sm23: xxxx


I know and I'm only little. xxxx :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Yea, some is ground and some is minced.
> :sm23: :sm04:


Yep!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> I know and I'm only little. xxxx :sm23: :sm23:


Awwwww!! xxxx


----------



## jinx

Barn-dweller said:


> I know and I'm only little. xxxx :sm23: :sm23:


You are safe my wee friend. Supper was tasty. Mr. Wonderful said it was okay. Even if he loves it he says it is okay. The carrots gave it color which was a good thing.


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> You are safe my wee friend. Supper was tasty. Mr. Wonderful said it was okay. Even if he loves it he says it is okay. The carrots gave it color which was a good thing.


I shall sleep peacefully tonight. xx :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## linkan

London Girl said:


> My chore police are all in my head, I call them 'my conscience'! Happily they are content to sit in my head, play cards and eat doughnuts and leave me alone!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


Lmao !! We must have hired our chore police from the same precinct.


----------



## linkan

nitz8catz said:


> Is your yard big enough to pull a travel trailer into the back? They could have their little space and it would be better protection than a tent.
> I think I would have run as fast as I could away from that pair.
> A lot of young parents these days seem to think that either a) the kids will raise themselves, or b) someone else will pitch in if there is a problem.
> One of the people at work was happy that she had moved in a court like ours. She said "someone will watch my kid while he is out playing so I can run to the store" I scolded her strongly, telling her that her child was not her neighbours responsibility. How about asking them first. She looked at me like a "deer in the headlights" and just didn't get it.


Our yard is big enough. But we don't have a travel trailer they can use.


----------



## Miss Pam

linkan said:


> Lmao !! We must have hired our chore police from the same precinct.


Me, too!!! xxxooo


----------



## binkbrice

linkan said:


> Lmao !! We must have hired our chore police from the same precinct.


 :sm09: :sm09: :sm23:


----------



## binkbrice

Well I had a slightly uncomfortable day, last night I was getting ready for bed when I decided I needed to blow my nose, now let me just pause and remind you all that there used to be a door to our bathroom and right now it is gone, so I turned around and apparently I lost my balance or got dizzy and I started to fall put my hand out to stop myself and no door so I fell and my shoulder hit the door jam and my other shoulder hit the night stand and it is sore today!


----------



## lifeline

binkbrice said:


> Well I had a slightly uncomfortable day, last night I was getting ready for bed when I decided I needed to blow my nose, now let me just pause and remind you all that there used to be a door to our bathroom and right now it is gone, so I turned around and apparently I lost my balance or got dizzy and I started to fall put my hand out to stop myself and no door so I fell and my shoulder hit the door jam and my other shoulder hit the night stand and it is sore today!


I imagine when you say it is sore today that's a bit of an under statement. Feel better soon


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a cloudy Wales but at least the wind has gone. Shopping and hospital today so that will probably take up most of the day. Have finished my blanket and have decided to unpack my blocking stuff after the viewers have gone tomorrow I have so much to block that any other viewers will just have to step over it, it will be up in my den so shouldn't get in the way too much. Have a more exciting day than me (not difficult). xx


----------



## jinx

binkbrice said:


> Well I had a slightly uncomfortable day, last night I was getting ready for bed when I decided I needed to blow my nose, now let me just pause and remind you all that there used to be a door to our bathroom and right now it is gone, so I turned around and apparently I lost my balance or got dizzy and I started to fall put my hand out to stop myself and no door so I fell and my shoulder hit the door jam and my other shoulder hit the night stand and it is sore today!


Sorry you experienced this. Hope you are less sore today. I can understand how it happens.


----------



## jinx

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a cloudy Wales but at least the wind has gone. Shopping and hospital today so that will probably take up most of the day. Have finished my blanket and have decided to unpack my blocking stuff after the viewers have gone tomorrow I have so much to block that any other viewers will just have to step over it, it will be up in my den so shouldn't get in the way too much. Have a more exciting day than me (not difficult). xx


Morning. I suppose a day at the hospital is not exciting or fun. Hoping you can find some fun and enjoyment in the rest of your day. 
I have this collection of hats and sweater to donate and they take up so much space. Not much call for hats at this time of year. Having to find space to block and store shawls would be a real problem.


----------



## jinx

linkan said:


> Lmao !! We must have hired our chore police from the same precinct.


It is interesting. The chores I have not been able to do the past few weeks required the same amount of effort as if I had done them every week. Thinking they do not need to be done every week. I think of how my mother insisted chores had to be done on specific days of the week. Monday was always wash day no matter what. When she became a senior citizen she finally realized if she went to an outing on Monday the laundry would wait for her to do it on Tuesday or even Wednesday.


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Surrey. Today is our 50th anniversary. Seems like yesterday.

Spent yesterday sorting the house and garden out and getting the table set. Today I will be doing a bit of cooking and then we will get fish and chips. The forecast for tomorrow looks a bit ht and miss but we will get the marquees up and hopefully it will be ok.

Lisa so sorry you had a fall, feel better soon. Jacky good luck at the hospital.

Happy Friday everyone. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> It is interesting. The chores I have not been able to do the past few weeks required the same amount of effort as if I had done them every week. Thinking they do not need to be done every week. I think of how my mother insisted chores had to be done on specific days of the week. Monday was always wash day no matter what. When she became a senior citizen she finally realized if she went to an outing on Monday the laundry would wait for her to do it on Tuesday or even Wednesday.


I know exactly what you mean, Monday was always wash day at my Mums and never changed. My Nanna used to come over to give my Mum a hand and it was always something quick and easy for tea as the ironing had to be done in the evening. Mind you this was in the days of a copper boiler in the outhouse and the great big mangle.


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:



> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Today is our 50th anniversary. Seems like yesterday.
> 
> Spent yesterday sorting the house and garden out and getting the table set. Today I will be doing a bit of cooking and then we will get fish and chips. The forecast for tomorrow looks a bit ht and miss but we will get the marquees up and hopefully it will be ok.
> 
> Lisa so sorry you had a fall, feel better soon. Jacky good luck at the hospital.
> 
> Happy Friday everyone. xx


Congratulations, sounds like a busy day, probably much like 50 years ago. Hope the weather in good tomorrow, would love to have been there, not forgiven DH for making his appointment today, will look forward to some photos. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Congratulations, sounds like a busy day, probably much like 50 years ago. Hope the weather in good tomorrow, would love to have been there, not forgiven DH for making his appointment today, will look forward to some photos. xx


Thanks Jacky, will be thinking of you tomorrow. xx


----------



## jinx

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Today is our 50th anniversary. Seems like yesterday.
> 
> Spent yesterday sorting the house and garden out and getting the table set. Today I will be doing a bit of cooking and then we will get fish and chips. The forecast for tomorrow looks a bit ht and miss but we will get the marquees up and hopefully it will be ok.
> 
> Lisa so sorry you had a fall, feel better soon. Jacky good luck at the hospital.
> 
> Happy Friday everyone. xx


Happy Anniversary. I so know what you mean that it seems like yesterday. We have been married 54 years. When we became great grandparents it was a real shock to realize our child's child had a child.


----------



## jinx

PurpleFi said:


> I know exactly what you mean, Monday was always wash day at my Mums and never changed. My Nanna used to come over to give my Mum a hand and it was always something quick and easy for tea as the ironing had to be done in the evening. Mind you this was in the days of a copper boiler in the outhouse and the great big mangle.


Oh, that was a real chore. I remember my mom using a wringer washer and realize how easy I have it compared to that. I can flip a load in as I walk past the laundry niche on my way to the craft room.


----------



## London Girl

binkbrice said:


> Well I had a slightly uncomfortable day, last night I was getting ready for bed when I decided I needed to blow my nose, now let me just pause and remind you all that there used to be a door to our bathroom and right now it is gone, so I turned around and apparently I lost my balance or got dizzy and I started to fall put my hand out to stop myself and no door so I fell and my shoulder hit the door jam and my other shoulder hit the night stand and it is sore today!


Oh love, that sounds awful but I guess could have been worse. You take it easy today, rest that shoulder!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a cloudy Wales but at least the wind has gone. Shopping and hospital today so that will probably take up most of the day. Have finished my blanket and have decided to unpack my blocking stuff after the viewers have gone tomorrow I have so much to block that any other viewers will just have to step over it, it will be up in my den so shouldn't get in the way too much. Have a more exciting day than me (not difficult). xx


Good morning dear! Have you far to go for the hospital? Taking your knitting, I guess, bound to find time for it!! Don't blame you for wanting to get stuff blocked, you've been knitting like a demon for months now!! Hav ethe best day you can!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Today is our 50th anniversary. Seems like yesterday.
> 
> Spent yesterday sorting the house and garden out and getting the table set. Today I will be doing a bit of cooking and then we will get fish and chips. The forecast for tomorrow looks a bit ht and miss but we will get the marquees up and hopefully it will be ok.
> 
> Lisa so sorry you had a fall, feel better soon. Jacky good luck at the hospital.
> 
> Happy Friday everyone. xx


Good morning, my lovely and a very happy anniversary to you and Mr P!! I assumed is was tomorrow, should have checked, sorry!! xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> I know exactly what you mean, Monday was always wash day at my Mums and never changed. My Nanna used to come over to give my Mum a hand and it was always something quick and easy for tea as the ironing had to be done in the evening. Mind you this was in the days of a copper boiler in the outhouse and the great big mangle.


Yep, same at my house. Always cold meat from the Sunday joint with bubble and squeak or minced (not ground!) in gravy with mash and veggies. It was my job to turn the mangle handle during the school holidays!!!


----------



## London Girl

I sent a picture of my mum in to Woman's Weekly for a feature page they have and YAY, they printed it in this week's issue!! Go Mum!!!


----------



## jinx

London Girl said:


> I sent a picture of my mum in to Woman's Weekly for a feature page they have and YAY, they printed it in this week's issue!! Go Mum!!!


That is fantastic. Great you have such a wonderful picture of your mom.


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> That is fantastic. Great you have such a wonderful picture of your mom.


Thank you! I suspect this was taken to send to my dad who was in Egypt because of WWII!!


----------



## RookieRetiree

London Girl said:


> Good morning, my lovely and a very happy anniversary to you and Mr P!! I assumed is was tomorrow, should have checked, sorry!! xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


Beautiful.


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:32 am EST and 13'C (55'F). Sunny again. This weekend is going to be hot. Up to 33'C. Time to jump in some water.
Knit Night was good, but short. I was taking DD with me, but we had a spat in the car, so I took her back home and went to Knit Night alone. (Much better). Only was able to knit a row, but it was a good row.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> I sent a picture of my mum in to Woman's Weekly for a feature page they have and YAY, they printed it in this week's issue!! Go Mum!!!


Lovely picture.


----------



## SaxonLady

binkbrice said:


> Well I had a slightly uncomfortable day, last night I was getting ready for bed when I decided I needed to blow my nose, now let me just pause and remind you all that there used to be a door to our bathroom and right now it is gone, so I turned around and apparently I lost my balance or got dizzy and I started to fall put my hand out to stop myself and no door so I fell and my shoulder hit the door jam and my other shoulder hit the night stand and it is sore today!


sore? I imagine it is a bit more than that. Take it easy today.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Yep, same at my house. Always cold meat from the Sunday joint with bubble and squeak or minced (not ground!) in gravy with mash and veggies. It was my job to turn the mangle handle during the school holidays!!!


Had to Google "mangle handle". That was my job as a kid too. But mum always did the laundry on Saturday when we were available to help with carting the laundry and hanging it outside.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Good morning, my lovely and a very happy anniversary to you and Mr P!! I assumed is was tomorrow, should have checked, sorry!! xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


Beautiful picture. I love the laughs from both. Most wedding pictures look so serious.


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> I sent a picture of my mum in to Woman's Weekly for a feature page they have and YAY, they printed it in this week's issue!! Go Mum!!!


Well done June's MUM. You were a real smartie. Love the hat.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Today is our 50th anniversary. Seems like yesterday.
> 
> Spent yesterday sorting the house and garden out and getting the table set. Today I will be doing a bit of cooking and then we will get fish and chips. The forecast for tomorrow looks a bit ht and miss but we will get the marquees up and hopefully it will be ok.
> 
> Lisa so sorry you had a fall, feel better soon. Jacky good luck at the hospital.
> 
> Happy Friday everyone. xx


Congratulations on your 50th. 
I hope tomorrow ends up being nice for you.
Happy Friday.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> It is interesting. The chores I have not been able to do the past few weeks required the same amount of effort as if I had done them every week. Thinking they do not need to be done every week. I think of how my mother insisted chores had to be done on specific days of the week. Monday was always wash day no matter what. When she became a senior citizen she finally realized if she went to an outing on Monday the laundry would wait for her to do it on Tuesday or even Wednesday.


Routines are great until they interfere with doing something interesting.
Time to go with the Flo.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> Morning. I suppose a day at the hospital is not exciting or fun. Hoping you can find some fun and enjoyment in the rest of your day.
> I have this collection of hats and sweater to donate and they take up so much space. Not much call for hats at this time of year. Having to find space to block and store shawls would be a real problem.


Pam will probably scold me for this, but I roll my shawls and put them in a big ziplock bag then store them in a box in my room. Rolling eliminates any fold or crease marks and the ziplock protects from dust. I found some 1 gallon ziplocks. They're huge.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a cloudy Wales but at least the wind has gone. Shopping and hospital today so that will probably take up most of the day. Have finished my blanket and have decided to unpack my blocking stuff after the viewers have gone tomorrow I have so much to block that any other viewers will just have to step over it, it will be up in my den so shouldn't get in the way too much. Have a more exciting day than me (not difficult). xx


Travel safely. I hope your wait at the hospital isn't too long.


----------



## nitz8catz

binkbrice said:


> Well I had a slightly uncomfortable day, last night I was getting ready for bed when I decided I needed to blow my nose, now let me just pause and remind you all that there used to be a door to our bathroom and right now it is gone, so I turned around and apparently I lost my balance or got dizzy and I started to fall put my hand out to stop myself and no door so I fell and my shoulder hit the door jam and my other shoulder hit the night stand and it is sore today!


Take it easy and feel better soon. ouch.


----------



## nitz8catz

I'm going to sign off now.
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:32 am EST and 13'C (55'F). Sunny again. This weekend is going to be hot. Up to 33'C. Time to jump in some water.
> Knit Night was good, but short. I was taking DD with me, but we had a spat in the car, so I took her back home and went to Knit Night alone. (Much better). Only was able to knit a row, but it was a good row.


A good row, not a good row with DD?!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: 33'C, my that IS hot, much too hot for me, stay cool, kiddo!! xxxx


----------



## RookieRetiree

Happy Anniversary, Mr. and Mrs. P.


----------



## binkbrice

lifeline said:


> I imagine when you say it is sore today that's a bit of an under statement. Feel better soon


Just a little bit I am sporting a bruise on my back that really is uncomfortable!


----------



## PurpleFi

Prepared lots of food this morning and got the garden ready. Now to go and get fish and chips


----------



## binkbrice

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Today is our 50th anniversary. Seems like yesterday.
> 
> Spent yesterday sorting the house and garden out and getting the table set. Today I will be doing a bit of cooking and then we will get fish and chips. The forecast for tomorrow looks a bit ht and miss but we will get the marquees up and hopefully it will be ok.
> 
> Lisa so sorry you had a fall, feel better soon. Jacky good luck at the hospital.
> 
> Happy Friday everyone. xx


Congratulations that is awesome!


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> Prepared lots of food this morning and got the garden ready. Now to go and get fish and chips


Looking good. I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## jinx

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:32 am EST and 13'C (55'F). Sunny again. This weekend is going to be hot. Up to 33'C. Time to jump in some water.
> Knit Night was good, but short. I was taking DD with me, but we had a spat in the car, so I took her back home and went to Knit Night alone. (Much better). Only was able to knit a row, but it was a good row.


I applaud you for living with 3 generations in one house. My daughter, Angel, was here for an hour yesterday and I took a deep cleansing sigh when she left. Always happy to see her come, but.....


----------



## jinx

Lovely party setting.


PurpleFi said:


> Prepared lots of food this morning and got the garden ready. Now to go and get fish and chips


----------



## jinx

nitz8catz said:


> Had to Google "mangle handle". That was my job as a kid too. But mum always did the laundry on Saturday when we were available to help with carting the laundry and hanging it outside.


When my mom worked Saturday was wash day. That meant getting an early start. Of course the first thing to be washed was the sheets on my bed at 5a.m. It took me a few years to figure out if I changed my sheets on Friday p.m. I could sleep a bit on Saturday a.m.


----------



## Miss Pam

lifeline said:


> I imagine when you say it is sore today that's a bit of an under statement. Feel better soon


From me, too, Lisa! Sending you many, many warm and gentle healing hugs. xxxooo


----------



## jinx

nitz8catz said:


> Routines are great until they interfere with doing something interesting.
> Time to go with the Flo.


Took mom, Flo, a long time to figure out to go with the flo. Her name was Flo, well Florentine.


----------



## jinx

nitz8catz said:


> Pam will probably scold me for this, but I roll my shawls and put them in a big ziplock bag then store them in a box in my room. Rolling eliminates any fold or crease marks and the ziplock protects from dust. I found some 1 gallon ziplocks. They're huge.


I do that with table cloths and dresser scarves. you are right it works great.


----------



## RookieRetiree

PurpleFi said:


> Prepared lots of food this morning and got the garden ready. Now to go and get fish and chips


Beautiful. Have a great party.


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Today is our 50th anniversary. Seems like yesterday.
> 
> Spent yesterday sorting the house and garden out and getting the table set. Today I will be doing a bit of cooking and then we will get fish and chips. The forecast for tomorrow looks a bit ht and miss but we will get the marquees up and hopefully it will be ok.
> 
> Lisa so sorry you had a fall, feel better soon. Jacky good luck at the hospital.
> 
> Happy Friday everyone. xx


Happy Anniversary to you and Mr. P! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> I sent a picture of my mum in to Woman's Weekly for a feature page they have and YAY, they printed it in this week's issue!! Go Mum!!!


That is great!!! xxxooo


----------



## jinx

Sometime it takes days for the complete bruise to come to the surface. Hoping your bruise heals quickly and the pain lessens very quickly.


binkbrice said:


> Just a little bit I am sporting a bruise on my back that really is uncomfortable!


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> Pam will probably scold me for this, but I roll my shawls and put them in a big ziplock bag then store them in a box in my room. Rolling eliminates any fold or crease marks and the ziplock protects from dust. I found some 1 gallon ziplocks. They're huge.


No, I won't scold you because I put mine in the gallon Ziplocs, too, to store them. I didn't think about rolling them, but will do that in the future. Great idea! xxxooo


----------



## London Girl

binkbrice said:


> Just a little bit I am sporting a bruise on my back that really is uncomfortable!


Maybe put some ice on it for a while, that might help. Very very gentle hugs coming at you! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Prepared lots of food this morning and got the garden ready. Now to go and get fish and chips


That's looking lovely, well done, you've worked hard!! xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Prepared lots of food this morning and got the garden ready. Now to go and get fish and chips


It looks lovely! xxxooo


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> I applaud you for living with 3 generations in one house. My daughter, Angel, was here for an hour yesterday and I took a deep cleansing sigh when she left. Always happy to see her come, but.....


What is it with mothers and daughters?!! We get on better these days, thankfully but I know what you mean!! xx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Took mom, Flo, a long time to figure out to go with the flo. Her name was Flo, well Florentine.


Florentine, that's very pretty! My grandma was Florence, my granddad called her Foffy!!!


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> That is great!!! xxxooo


Thanks Pam!!xxxx


----------



## jinx

London Girl said:


> Florentine, that's very pretty! My grandma was Florence, my granddad called her Foffy!!!


Mom was called Florence a lot, also Flossy, and Great Grandma Flo. Also was called some nasty names by her teenage daughter that could not understand why she was so old fashion.
:sm12: :sm12: :sm12: :sm12: :sm12: :sm12:


----------



## Barn-dweller

Well have tried to catch up and given up. Hospital visit was miraculous. Got there five minutes early, there was no-one in the waiting room. DH went and had a quick eye test and drops put in, straight round to the doctor's room, sat outside for about 3 mins. and were called in. Anyway everything has healed perfectly and he has been discharged. Shopping done and dinner at the Elan Valley visitor centre now home. Not much to do to the house before tomorrow so think I will have a knit this afternoon. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Good morning dear! Have you far to go for the hospital? Taking your knitting, I guess, bound to find time for it!! Don't blame you for wanting to get stuff blocked, you've been knitting like a demon for months now!! Hav ethe best day you can!! xxxx


The hospital is in Llandrindod Wells, half an hour away, the consultant does a clinic there every couple of weeks so we didn't have to go to Hereford. xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Well have tried to catch up and given up. Hospital visit was miraculous. Got there five minutes early, there was no-one in the waiting room. DH went and had a quick eye test and drops put in, straight round to the doctor's room, sat outside for about 3 mins. and were called in. Anyway everything has healed perfectly and he has been discharged. Shopping done and dinner at the Elan Valley visitor centre now home. Not much to do to the house before tomorrow so think I will have a knit this afternoon. xx


Glad it all went so well today! Keeping my fingers crossed for tomorrow. xxxooo


----------



## binkbrice

London Girl said:


> Maybe put some ice on it for a while, that might help. Very very gentle hugs coming at you! xxxx


Thank you for the gentle hugs and I was very good and iced it yesterday need to ice it again!


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Mom was called Florence a lot, also Flossy, and Great Grandma Flo. Also was called some nasty names by her teenage daughter that could not understand why she was so old fashion.
> :sm12: :sm12: :sm12: :sm12: :sm12: :sm12:


We've all been there!! :sm23:


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Well have tried to catch up and given up. Hospital visit was miraculous. Got there five minutes early, there was no-one in the waiting room. DH went and had a quick eye test and drops put in, straight round to the doctor's room, sat outside for about 3 mins. and were called in. Anyway everything has healed perfectly and he has been discharged. Shopping done and dinner at the Elan Valley visitor centre now home. Not much to do to the house before tomorrow so think I will have a knit this afternoon. xx


So glad that went smoothly! Envious of your Elan Valley lunch, they make a very nice sandwich!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> The hospital is in Llandrindod Wells, half an hour away, the consultant does a clinic there every couple of weeks so we didn't have to go to Hereford. xxxx


Good. Happy your DH has the all clear now, that was worrying for a while, wasn't it!!xxxx


----------



## binkbrice

Barn-dweller said:


> Well have tried to catch up and given up. Hospital visit was miraculous. Got there five minutes early, there was no-one in the waiting room. DH went and had a quick eye test and drops put in, straight round to the doctor's room, sat outside for about 3 mins. and were called in. Anyway everything has healed perfectly and he has been discharged. Shopping done and dinner at the Elan Valley visitor centre now home. Not much to do to the house before tomorrow so think I will have a knit this afternoon. xx


That is good news glad it healed so well!


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> So glad that went smoothly! Envious of your Elan Valley lunch, they make a very nice sandwich!!! xxxx


Had a bit more than that today, DH had jacket potato with tuna mayo, I had scampi and chips plenty enough for two, I couldn't get through half of it. It was busy today, a school trip outside and just after we got in a coach load of people on a mystery tour came in. They were queueing out of the door. xxxx


----------



## LondonChris

Miss Pam said:


> I finished this shawl a couple of weeks or so ago and am finally getting around to posting a photo. The pattern is Kelsingra by Elizabeth Ravenwood. It was an MKAL she has going on on Ravelry. xxxooo


Yet another wonderful shawl


----------



## LondonChris

grandma susan said:


> Hello and good evening I'm at Stephens. I hope you are ok. I haven't been online because I've had a rough week and I would only have moaned. In short...I've cracked a rib again, so I've been in pain. I've had my tum trouble and I've had the handyman who said he could wallpaper, what a bloody mess. I've been so upset. I stopped him papering any more. He's made such a hash of it. I stopped him before he did the main feature walls. I could have cried. I think I may be spoiled with Albert but even I knew some of his methods were unique. Things like painting doors and skirting boards AFTER papering. He just put one coat on the ceiling so it's patchy. I've been so upset that I cried on Wednesday night. So I told him not to go any further. I now have a lounge half papered so I need someone proficient if not professional. My toilet overflow is gushing out water. We think it could be a new ballcock needed. The plumber who did my boiler is coming Monday, bless him. Then the dishwasher doors fallen off. The kitchen unit door, so I can still use the dishwasher. Can you see how these are all menial things and seem very trivia, so I've given myself a shake and tomorrow's another day. THANKYOU all for being here. I'm on page 260 so will catch up now. I love you all to bits. Xxx


You poor thing! Hope you can get it all sorted soon. All that stress will not be helping your tum. My tum has been not good this week, maybe I'm stressed too?xxx


----------



## LondonChris

grandma susan said:


> Something nice happened to me tonight. Gs1 came down stairs when I got to Stephens and gave me a big hug. (It's unknown to get one from him). He said I love you grandma and I've missed you this week...I can't believe my luck. See...life's good. Sod the wallpaper


That's the spirit, we are lucky having our grands aren't we?


----------



## LondonChris

Islander said:


> I spent all day in emergency having Mr J sewn back together... sort of like humpty dumpty. My love is going to have one wicked head ache tomorrow and a black eye. This doctor would have made a good quilter, just saying. :sm17:


Hope MrJ is feeling better & his headache has not been too bad. Love to you both x


----------



## LondonChris

linkan said:


> Looks amazing!
> 
> Lisa and i were on our own for the event, the closest actual group event i found was in ft.Wayne Indiana which is way far to drive for the time we had.
> But we had a grand day anyway at our spot by the river.


Great photo, glad you girls had a good day together xxx


----------



## lifeline

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Today is our 50th anniversary. Seems like yesterday.
> 
> Spent yesterday sorting the house and garden out and getting the table set. Today I will be doing a bit of cooking and then we will get fish and chips. The forecast for tomorrow looks a bit ht and miss but we will get the marquees up and hopefully it will be ok.
> 
> Lisa so sorry you had a fall, feel better soon. Jacky good luck at the hospital.
> 
> Happy Friday everyone. xx


Happy anniversary


----------



## lifeline

London Girl said:


> I sent a picture of my mum in to Woman's Weekly for a feature page they have and YAY, they printed it in this week's issue!! Go Mum!!!


Lovely


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Well have tried to catch up and given up. Hospital visit was miraculous. Got there five minutes early, there was no-one in the waiting room. DH went and had a quick eye test and drops put in, straight round to the doctor's room, sat outside for about 3 mins. and were called in. Anyway everything has healed perfectly and he has been discharged. Shopping done and dinner at the Elan Valley visitor centre now home. Not much to do to the house before tomorrow so think I will have a knit this afternoon. xx


here's hoping that luck stays on into tomorrow!


----------



## SaxonLady

LondonChris said:


> Great photo, glad you girls had a good day together xxx


Good to 'see' you again Chris.xxx


----------



## SaxonLady

DH slept all day Tuesday with another of his summer chills. I said I'd kill him if he gave it to me just before Josephine's party and two weeks to Armed Forces Weekend. If you don't see us tomorrow expect news of a funeral.


----------



## LondonChris

nitz8catz said:


> I'm an awful teacher, just ask DD. I'm too impatient. When the student isn't getting it, I'm much too likely to take the project away from the student and do it myself. Which annoys DD.
> But I'm willing to try if you are. Brioche anyone???


Yes please?


----------



## LondonChris

London Girl said:


> Our nicer seaside venues generally have a promenade that you can walk along without getting stones or sand in your shoes, some of them go for miles, I just love to do that. Sometimes I just need to get to the 'edge' and see how vast the ocean is, it kind of puts life on perspective for me. Laying on the beach all day getting hot and sandy? Not for me thanks!! Xxxx


Quite agree, I'm needing a visit to the coast, always cheers me up!


----------



## PurpleFi

Thank you all for your good wishes. Fish and chips was lovely


----------



## LondonChris

Barn-dweller said:


> My blanket, not quite finished. One for Nitzi.


Very pretty! Love colour combinations.


----------



## LondonChris

PurpleFi said:


> Thank you all for your good wishes. Fish and chips was lovely


Love a nice piece of Rock! I'm hoping for some tonight.


----------



## lifeline

Barn-dweller said:


> Well have tried to catch up and given up. Hospital visit was miraculous. Got there five minutes early, there was no-one in the waiting room. DH went and had a quick eye test and drops put in, straight round to the doctor's room, sat outside for about 3 mins. and were called in. Anyway everything has healed perfectly and he has been discharged. Shopping done and dinner at the Elan Valley visitor centre now home. Not much to do to the house before tomorrow so think I will have a knit this afternoon. xx


It's always a bonus when the appointments go without a hitch


----------



## lifeline

Barn-dweller said:


> Had a bit more than that today, DH had jacket potato with tuna mayo, I had scampi and chips plenty enough for two, I couldn't get through half of it. It was busy today, a school trip outside and just after we got in a coach load of people on a mystery tour came in. They were queueing out of the door. xxxx


Phew glad you got in before the coach load


----------



## LondonChris

Hallo everyone, I’ve been trying to catch up but I was way behind. Sorry I’ve not been on, I seem to have been not with it at all this week. Like Josephine I have my party tomorrow, we went to the hall today with my girls to lay out the hall, then found out the cleaner was goi gin early to clean it for us, did not achieve much. DH &. DD have just gone to get the last few bits, I have a little cooking to do later, then relax! I did have a massive panic attack this morning. I decided to buy in most of the food. Ordered loads of wonderful things from M &S to be delivered tomorrow. This morning I checked on my iPad what time we needed to collect & found I had not completed the transaction properly so no food! DH said he would make the sandwiches, no offence but they would not have been the same! Claire got on the internet & found a company who do lunches. Within an hour we had beautiful food ordered, I hope. They are delivering at our venue cheaper too. I’m off to make some canapés, well things with puff pastry! Speak to you soon. X


----------



## lifeline

LondonChris said:


> Hallo everyone, I've been trying to catch up but I was way behind. Sorry I've not been on, I seem to have been not with it at all this week. Like Josephine I have my party tomorrow, we went to the hall today with my girls to lay out the hall, then found out the cleaner was goi gin early to clean it for us, did not achieve much. DH &. DD have just gone to get the last few bits, I have a little cooking to do later, then relax! I did have a massive panic attack this morning. I decided to buy in most of the food. Ordered loads of wonderful things from M &S to be delivered tomorrow. This morning I checked on my iPad what time we needed to collect & found I had not completed the transaction properly so no food! DH said he would make the sandwiches, no offence but they would not have been the same! Claire got on the internet & found a company who do lunches. Within an hour we had beautiful food ordered, I hope. They are delivering at our venue cheaper too. I'm off to make some canapés, well things with puff pastry! Speak to you soon. X


Wew that was a close call, well done Claire


----------



## linkan

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Today is our 50th anniversary. Seems like yesterday.
> 
> Spent yesterday sorting the house and garden out and getting the table set. Today I will be doing a bit of cooking and then we will get fish and chips. The forecast for tomorrow looks a bit ht and miss but we will get the marquees up and hopefully it will be ok.
> 
> Lisa so sorry you had a fall, feel better soon. Jacky good luck at the hospital.
> 
> Happy Friday everyone. xx


Happy anniversary !!!????


----------



## linkan

London Girl said:


> I sent a picture of my mum in to Woman's Weekly for a feature page they have and YAY, they printed it in this week's issue!! Go Mum!!!


Oh my gosh that's awesome !!!????


----------



## linkan

nitz8catz said:


> Pam will probably scold me for this, but I roll my shawls and put them in a big ziplock bag then store them in a box in my room. Rolling eliminates any fold or crease marks and the ziplock protects from dust. I found some 1 gallon ziplocks. They're huge.


Nothing wrong with that !


----------



## Islander

PurpleFi said:


> Thank you all for your good wishes. Fish and chips was lovely


They certainly are..stomach growling! :sm02: xxx


----------



## Islander

LondonChris said:


> Hope MrJ is feeling better & his headache has not been too bad. Love to you both x


Were working on it. xoxox


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> Well have tried to catch up and given up. Hospital visit was miraculous. Got there five minutes early, there was no-one in the waiting room. DH went and had a quick eye test and drops put in, straight round to the doctor's room, sat outside for about 3 mins. and were called in. Anyway everything has healed perfectly and he has been discharged. Shopping done and dinner at the Elan Valley visitor centre now home. Not much to do to the house before tomorrow so think I will have a knit this afternoon. xx


Well done. xxx


----------



## Islander

RookieRetiree said:


> Happy Anniversary, Mr. and Mrs. P.


And many more! Sending love. xoxox


----------



## Islander

binkbrice said:


> Just a little bit I am sporting a bruise on my back that really is uncomfortable!


Thinking of you.. gentle hug. xxx


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:32 am EST and 13'C (55'F). Sunny again. This weekend is going to be hot. Up to 33'C. Time to jump in some water.
> Knit Night was good, but short. I was taking DD with me, but we had a spat in the car, so I took her back home and went to Knit Night alone. (Much better). Only was able to knit a row, but it was a good row.


DH sometimes would do that with me... I just throw him out on the road. Just kidding but the though has occasionally occurred to me. :sm04:


----------



## Islander

jinx said:


> It is interesting. The chores I have not been able to do the past few weeks required the same amount of effort as if I had done them every week. Thinking they do not need to be done every week. I think of how my mother insisted chores had to be done on specific days of the week. Monday was always wash day no matter what. When she became a senior citizen she finally realized if she went to an outing on Monday the laundry would wait for her to do it on Tuesday or even Wednesday.


I remember it being this way with my family, ironing was always done on a different day from washing and those days were firm. I hardly ever look at my ironing board anymore. It's vintage though as it's wood!


----------



## Islander

jinx said:


> Oh, that was a real chore. I remember my mom using a wringer washer and realize how easy I have it compared to that. I can flip a load in as I walk past the laundry niche on my way to the craft room.


My mom got her arm stuck in the wringer when she was young it caused a big hoopla in the house. xxx


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> Good morning, my lovely and a very happy anniversary to you and Mr P!! I assumed is was tomorrow, should have checked, sorry!! xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


What a beautiful bride you were Josephine, and Mr P looks so dapper. A very happy anniversary to you both. xoxo


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> I sent a picture of my mum in to Woman's Weekly for a feature page they have and YAY, they printed it in this week's issue!! Go Mum!!!


What was the occasion of the photo June? Your Mom's lovely! We used to buy Womans Weekly at the corner store in the 70's, loved reading them and the patterns that were in them. English magazines are the best! xxx


----------



## Islander

Washing windows outside today on a sunny breezy day. Wish my telescoping pole was long enough to lamp the woodpecker darn it all. Have a good Friday all. xoxoxo


----------



## Miss Pam

LondonChris said:


> Yet another wonderful shawl


Thank you, Chris! :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Thank you all for your good wishes. Fish and chips was lovely


Yum!! :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## LondonChris

Islander said:


> I remember it being this way with my family, ironing was always done on a different day from washing and those days were firm. I hardly ever look at my ironing board anymore. It's vintage though as it's wood!


My mum always did her laundry on Monday, cold meat for lunch! I just had to get my iron out & iron a few bits, quite enjoyed my 10 mins, the amount I need to do would take days!


----------



## linkan

June , Dh wanted me to show you that he had a car just like the one you posted. But it wasnt one of the ones that he was restoring. It was one of the ones he ran in the demolition derby's.
We use to have so much fun at those. His friend that would run with him , his car caught fire nearly every time ! He was comical about getting out of the car when it happened.
Of course the fire department was always at these kinds of races. And ambulances. Luckily he was never hurt and the last race of the season was always a benefit for cancer research, it's what took his mom.


----------



## linkan

This one is a two door hard top .


----------



## lexiemae

London Girl said:


> I sent a picture of my mum in to Woman's Weekly for a feature page they have and YAY, they printed it in this week's issue!! Go Mum!!!


I saw the lovely photo in the Magazine & thought how smart she looked. The setting also reminded me of our old house & garden.

Did you know they were publishing it or was it a surprise when you opened the magazine?


----------



## LondonChris

Morning busy day today, I’m so excited about meeting up with old friends today. It’s a shame my knitting sisters won’t be there but I have a picture of you all! Hope your party goes well Josephine & the sun shines on us all. See you later. Xxx


----------



## LondonChris

London Girl said:


> We had it shoved down our throats as soon as we arrived at secondary school so they had no idea whether you were any good at French or not!!xxxx


My 6 year old grandson are learning Spanish. Their friend is learning Mandarine. It's part of the curriculum that they have to start a second language at primary school. So pleased I didn't have to cope with that when I was working.


----------



## LondonChris

London Girl said:


> Good morning, my lovely and a very happy anniversary to you and Mr P!! I assumed is was tomorrow, should have checked, sorry!! xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


Beautiful!


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> June , Dh wanted me to show you that he had a car just like the one you posted. But it wasnt one of the ones that he was restoring. It was one of the ones he ran in the demolition derby's.
> We use to have so much fun at those. His friend that would run with him , his car caught fire nearly every time ! He was comical about getting out of the car when it happened.
> Of course the fire department was always at these kinds of races. And ambulances. Luckily he was never hurt and the last race of the season was always a benefit for cancer research, it's what took his mom.


Oh boy!! Must have been scary sometimes, glad he's still here to tell the tale!! Great pictures!! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

lexiemae said:


> I saw the lovely photo in the Magazine & thought how smart she looked. The setting also reminded me of our old house & garden.
> 
> Did you know they were publishing it or was it a surprise when you opened the magazine?


Thanks for coming here Lexiemae! I sent the picture in months ago and they sent it back saying they would let me know when they were going to publish it but they didn't of course and I just opened the magazine yesterday morning and there she was!!


----------



## PurpleFi

LondonChris said:


> Morning busy day today, I'm so excited about meeting up with old friends today. It's a shame my knitting sisters won't be there but I have a picture of you all! Hope your party goes well Josephine & the sun shines on us all. See you later. Xxx


My sentiments entirely, hope you have a wonderful day too. Hope to catch up with you soon. xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Islander said:


> What a beautiful bride you were Josephine, and Mr P looks so dapper. A very happy anniversary to you both. xoxo


Thank you Trish, love you xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Surrey. Few clouds about, but hopefully no rain. Last few things to do before everyone arrives. Wish you were all here with us.

Love you all xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Few clouds about, but hopefully no rain. Last few things to do before everyone arrives. Wish you were all here with us.
> 
> Love you all xxx


So pleased the weather is good for you, it's raining here. Have a great day, thinking of you all. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a wet Wales, not the best weather for showing people around but if they love it in this weather they'll certainly should love it in the sunshine. Have a great party Chris. xx


----------



## jinx

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Few clouds about, but hopefully no rain. Last few things to do before everyone arrives. Wish you were all here with us.
> 
> Love you all xxx


''
Of course we are all with you in spirit. Here is hoping you have a wonderful day.


----------



## jinx

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a wet Wales, not the best weather for showing people around but if they love it in this weather they'll certainly should love it in the sunshine. Have a great party Chris. xx


Morning. Hope today is the day brings an end to having your home for sale.


----------



## RookieRetiree

It’s storming outside which doesn’t bode well for our DS’s company picnic. There will be over 5,000 people roaming the company campus for food, bouncy houses, petting zoo, pony rides, ice cream carts, tug of war and other competitions. The company is probably 2x the size it was 15 years ago when he started there. It used to be a steak and lobster tail picnic, but now is a series of tents with all varying kinds of items. I hope it’s not raining up in Madison as it is here, otherwise, it will be a muddy mess. The two newest buildings are a medieval castle and a chocolate factory.


----------



## RookieRetiree

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Few clouds about, but hopefully no rain. Last few things to do before everyone arrives. Wish you were all here with us.
> 
> Love you all xxx


Me, too.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a wet Wales, not the best weather for showing people around but if they love it in this weather they'll certainly should love it in the sunshine. Have a great party Chris. xx


Keeping fingers crossed.


----------



## Barn-dweller

RookieRetiree said:


> It's storming outside which doesn't bode well for our DS's company picnic. There will be over 5,000 people roaming the company campus for food, bouncy houses, petting zoo, pony rides, ice cream carts, tug of war and other competitions. The company is probably 2x the size it was 15 years ago when he started there. It used to be a steak and lobster tail picnic, but now is a series of tents with all varying kinds of items. I hope it's not raining up in Madison as it is here, otherwise, it will be a muddy mess. The two newest buildings are a medieval castle and a chocolate factory.


Sounds like great fun, hope the weather holds off. The sort of place I would like to roam around. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> So pleased the weather is good for you, it's raining here. Have a great day, thinking of you all. xx


Thanks Jacky. Will be thinking of you xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> ''
> Of course we are all with you in spirit. Here is hoping you have a wonderful day.


X
Thank you xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

RookieRetiree said:


> Me, too.


Xxxxxxone day x


----------



## lifeline

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a wet Wales, not the best weather for showing people around but if they love it in this weather they'll certainly should love it in the sunshine. Have a great party Chris. xx


Hope the viewing goes well.


----------



## Barn-dweller

lifeline said:


> Hope the viewing goes well.


Well it seems to have gone well. The whole family came, 2 young boys are ready to move in, Dad loved the potential of converting the garage/workshop and Mum loved the peace. They were here an hour and a half and have gone away to do some serious thinking. The garden was a great hit with the boys, and bedrooms have been allocated, now all we can do is sit and wait. Knitting this afternoon. xx


----------



## jinx

Barn-dweller said:


> Well it seems to have gone well. The whole family came, 2 young boys are ready to move in, Dad loved the potential of converting the garage/workshop and Mum loved the peace. They were here an hour and a half and have gone away to do some serious thinking. The garden was a great hit with the boys, and bedrooms have been allocated, now all we can do is sit and wait. Knitting this afternoon. xx


Sounds good. I bet you are smiling as you sit, wait, and knit.


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Well it seems to have gone well. The whole family came, 2 young boys are ready to move in, Dad loved the potential of converting the garage/workshop and Mum loved the peace. They were here an hour and a half and have gone away to do some serious thinking. The garden was a great hit with the boys, and bedrooms have been allocated, now all we can do is sit and wait. Knitting this afternoon. xx


That does sound hopeful. At least they liked it, let's hope they can buy it.


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Sounds good. I bet you are smiling as you sit, wait, and knit.


Not getting my hopes up too much. xx


----------



## SaxonLady

And here I am Missing in Action! Now both DH and I are down with the summer lurgy and unable to join Josephine and the others in Camberley. Woe is me. When the party is over she's coming down here to lamp him for giving it to me.


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> And here I am Missing in Action! Now both DH and I are down with the summer lurgy and unable to join Josephine and the others in Camberley. Woe is me. When the party is over she's coming down here to lamp him for giving it to me.


Oh no, we are doomed not to meet up, sorry you're missing the party as well will have to rely on June to fill us in. xx


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Few clouds about, but hopefully no rain. Last few things to do before everyone arrives. Wish you were all here with us.
> 
> Love you all xxx


I hope you all have a wonderful time and you, too, Chris, at your party! xxxooo


----------



## jinx

Oh dear, that is so sad. Being sick and missing the party makes it doubly sad. Sorry.


SaxonLady said:


> And here I am Missing in Action! Now both DH and I are down with the summer lurgy and unable to join Josephine and the others in Camberley. Woe is me. When the party is over she's coming down here to lamp him for giving it to me.


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Well it seems to have gone well. The whole family came, 2 young boys are ready to move in, Dad loved the potential of converting the garage/workshop and Mum loved the peace. They were here an hour and a half and have gone away to do some serious thinking. The garden was a great hit with the boys, and bedrooms have been allocated, now all we can do is sit and wait. Knitting this afternoon. xx


Glad it went so well. Fingers crossed!!! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

SaxonLady said:


> And here I am Missing in Action! Now both DH and I are down with the summer lurgy and unable to join Josephine and the others in Camberley. Woe is me. When the party is over she's coming down here to lamp him for giving it to me.


Oh, no!!!! I'm so sorry. Sending you many healing hugs!!! xxxooo


----------



## SaxonLady

Miss Pam said:


> I hope you all have a wonderful time and you, too, Chris, at your party! xxxooo


So do I. With you in spirit as well xxx


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> Well it seems to have gone well. The whole family came, 2 young boys are ready to move in, Dad loved the potential of converting the garage/workshop and Mum loved the peace. They were here an hour and a half and have gone away to do some serious thinking. The garden was a great hit with the boys, and bedrooms have been allocated, now all we can do is sit and wait. Knitting this afternoon. xx


These are the kind of viewers you want, a lovely family to take over. xoxo


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> These are the kind of viewers you want, a lovely family to take over. xoxo


Yes I could really see them living here. xx


----------



## lifeline

Barn-dweller said:


> Well it seems to have gone well. The whole family came, 2 young boys are ready to move in, Dad loved the potential of converting the garage/workshop and Mum loved the peace. They were here an hour and a half and have gone away to do some serious thinking. The garden was a great hit with the boys, and bedrooms have been allocated, now all we can do is sit and wait. Knitting this afternoon. xx


Sounds positive. It would make a great family home, similar to the house I lived in in Wales in terms of position.


----------



## lifeline

SaxonLady said:


> And here I am Missing in Action! Now both DH and I are down with the summer lurgy and unable to join Josephine and the others in Camberley. Woe is me. When the party is over she's coming down here to lamp him for giving it to me.


We missed you today. Get better soon


----------



## linkan

London Girl said:


> Oh boy!! Must have been scary sometimes, glad he's still here to tell the tale!! Great pictures!! Xxxx


Only men would come up with a sport where you crash cars into each other and the last one running wins. 
But he loved it. He wishes he could still do it , but i won't let him! Not with his back hurting so much 
Because you win trophy's he found it hilarious whenever he wanted something and i said no, his reply was always " but , hon hon I'm an athlete" !
????????????????
Tuesday will be 28 yrs. we've been together. ????????????????


----------



## grandma susan

Evening girls. It's Saturday and I'm at Stephens. First is like to say to chrissy happy birthday and that I completely forgot. I'm so sorry. 

Josephine happy anniversary to you and mr. P. I hope you are having a fantastic day.

DS and sil have gone out for a meal with friends and staying out overnight. It's just the boys and me..we'll survive. Haha. 

I'm going to catch up now


----------



## grandma susan

jinx said:


> Yea, some is ground and some is minced.
> :sm23: :sm04:


Haha jinx I really really do enjoy your dry humour. Keep it up. To be like this when you have pain is fantastic. Xx


----------



## grandma susan

binkbrice said:


> Well I had a slightly uncomfortable day, last night I was getting ready for bed when I decided I needed to blow my nose, now let me just pause and remind you all that there used to be a door to our bathroom and right now it is gone, so I turned around and apparently I lost my balance or got dizzy and I started to fall put my hand out to stop myself and no door so I fell and my shoulder hit the door jam and my other shoulder hit the night stand and it is sore today!


Sending you loving cuddles....did you have a drink?


----------



## grandma susan

SaxonLady said:


> And here I am Missing in Action! Now both DH and I are down with the summer lurgy and unable to join Josephine and the others in Camberley. Woe is me. When the party is over she's coming down here to lamp him for giving it to me.


I'm sorry for you saxy. What a disappointment for you. I'd give him castor oil...


----------



## grandma susan

I've felt a lot more rested this week. Tum is ok. DS says he's going to paper the walls next Saturday. I'm not holding my breath. Haha

I've got a busy week. I'm going out for lunch with the stitches and bitches. I'm on a coach trip with Lynn to Helmsley and also Bridlington. My car also goes in for a service and MOT on Wednesday.


----------



## Barn-dweller

grandma susan said:


> I've felt a lot more rested this week. Tum is ok. DS says he's going to paper the walls next Saturday. I'm not holding my breath. Haha
> 
> I've got a busy week. I'm going out for lunch with the stitches and bitches. I'm on a coach trip with Lynn to Helmsley and also Bridlington. My car also goes in for a service and MOT on Wednesday.


Glad you feel a bit more rested and settled. Funny you should mention your busy week, have just looked at my diary and I have absolutely nothing in for next week. No doctors, no viewers, no outings, zilch, zero. Oh well I'm sure I'll find some knitting to do. xx :sm09:


----------



## jinx

grandma susan said:


> Haha jinx I really really do enjoy your dry humour. Keep it up. To be like this when you have pain is fantastic. Xx


Sometimes I hesitate to post what I think. The main forum has me afraid to say anything. Glad I can give you a smile.
As to my pain I just realized this afternoon that besides a bit of mild discomfort I am in perfect condition for a 90 year old. No, I am not nearly 90. 
Enjoy your busy time next week. I envy you being out and about.


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Sometimes I hesitate to post what I think. The main forum has me afraid to say anything. Glad I can give you a smile.
> As to my pain I just realized this afternoon that besides a bit of mild discomfort I am in perfect condition for a 90 year old. No, I am not nearly 90.
> Enjoy your busy time next week. I envy you being out and about.


Yes but your not on the main forum here so speak away. I know that feeling of a perfectly fit 90 year old fortunately have years to go to actually get there. xx


----------



## LondonChris

Barn-dweller said:


> Yes I could really see them living here. xx


It would be a wonderful place to grow up in.


----------



## Barn-dweller

LondonChris said:


> It would be a wonderful place to grow up8;.


Well they certainly had lots of energy, that's for sure. Did you have a great party? Hope it all went well. xx


----------



## LondonChris

im sitting here trying to calm down after a wonderful day. My DDs & a few friends decorated the hall, the food was great so I’m told. Except for a couple of people, everyone turned up. My great-nephew came, haven’t seen him since he was about 7, he’s 20 now. Friends came from Suffolk, Surrey, Kent & London! My DD Showed a message from my old Rock Choir, singing Happy Birthday & more songs that I love it was very special. My oldest friend had a photo book made for me of pictures of both of us growing up, I shall treasure it. She also made a great speech which reduced us both to tears. My eldest GS had written a poem about me & read it out to everyone. Lots more happened to make the day special. My friend even mentioned this group in her speech saying she knew how special you are all to me & you are! I’m off to bed now, not sure I will sleep, but looking forward to my Birthday breakfast in bed in the morning with the family, still can’t believe I will be 70!!!!!! Night night everyone. Xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

LondonChris said:


> im sitting here trying to calm down after a wonderful day. My DDs & a few friends decorated the hall, the food was great so I'm told. Except for a couple of people, everyone turned up. My great-nephew came, haven't seen him since he was about 7, he's 20 now. Friends came from Suffolk, Surrey, Kent & London! My DD Showed a message from my old Rock Choir, singing Happy Birthday & more songs that I love it was very special. My oldest friend had a photo book made for me of pictures of both of us growing up, I shall treasure it. She also made a great speech which reduced us both to tears. My eldest GS had written a poem about me & read it out to everyone. Lots more happened to make the day special. My friend even mentioned this group in her speech saying she knew how special you are all to me & you are! I'm off to bed now, not sure I will sleep, but looking forward to my Birthday breakfast in bed in the morning with the family, still can't believe I will be 70!!!!!! Night night everyone. Xx


Sounds like a wonderful day and you thoroughly enjoyed it and more to look forward to tomorrow. xx


----------



## LondonChris

Barn-dweller said:


> Sounds like a wonderful day and you thoroughly enjoyed it and more to look forward to tomorrow. xx


Not too much, I know I'm going to be really tired & lots of pains but it will all be worth it. Might Jackie x, I going now. X


----------



## Barn-dweller

LondonChris said:


> Not too much, I know I'm going to be really tired & lots of pains but it will all be worth it. Might Jackie x, I going now. X


Night night. xx


----------



## jinx

LondonChris said:


> im sitting here trying to calm down after a wonderful day. My DDs & a few friends decorated the hall, the food was great so I'm told. Except for a couple of people, everyone turned up. My great-nephew came, haven't seen him since he was about 7, he's 20 now. Friends came from Suffolk, Surrey, Kent & London! My DD Showed a message from my old Rock Choir, singing Happy Birthday & more songs that I love it was very special. My oldest friend had a photo book made for me of pictures of both of us growing up, I shall treasure it. She also made a great speech which reduced us both to tears. My eldest GS had written a poem about me & read it out to everyone. Lots more happened to make the day special. My friend even mentioned this group in her speech saying she knew how special you are all to me & you are! I'm off to bed now, not sure I will sleep, but looking forward to my Birthday breakfast in bed in the morning with the family, still can't believe I will be 70!!!!!! Night night everyone. Xx


Wow! Sounds like an amazingly wonderful time. Glad everything turned out so nicely for you.


----------



## Miss Pam

LondonChris said:


> im sitting here trying to calm down after a wonderful day. My DDs & a few friends decorated the hall, the food was great so I'm told. Except for a couple of people, everyone turned up. My great-nephew came, haven't seen him since he was about 7, he's 20 now. Friends came from Suffolk, Surrey, Kent & London! My DD Showed a message from my old Rock Choir, singing Happy Birthday & more songs that I love it was very special. My oldest friend had a photo book made for me of pictures of both of us growing up, I shall treasure it. She also made a great speech which reduced us both to tears. My eldest GS had written a poem about me & read it out to everyone. Lots more happened to make the day special. My friend even mentioned this group in her speech saying she knew how special you are all to me & you are! I'm off to bed now, not sure I will sleep, but looking forward to my Birthday breakfast in bed in the morning with the family, still can't believe I will be 70!!!!!! Night night everyone. Xx


What an absolutely wonderful day! Happy Birthday tomorrow! ????


----------



## binkbrice

grandma susan said:


> Sending you loving cuddles....did you have a drink?


No I don't think sooo, no not this time!


----------



## binkbrice

Happy Birthday Chris!


----------



## lifeline

Happy birthday Chris

Have a great day


----------



## lifeline

LondonChris said:


> im sitting here trying to calm down after a wonderful day. My DDs & a few friends decorated the hall, the food was great so I'm told. Except for a couple of people, everyone turned up. My great-nephew came, haven't seen him since he was about 7, he's 20 now. Friends came from Suffolk, Surrey, Kent & London! My DD Showed a message from my old Rock Choir, singing Happy Birthday & more songs that I love it was very special. My oldest friend had a photo book made for me of pictures of both of us growing up, I shall treasure it. She also made a great speech which reduced us both to tears. My eldest GS had written a poem about me & read it out to everyone. Lots more happened to make the day special. My friend even mentioned this group in her speech saying she knew how special you are all to me & you are! I'm off to bed now, not sure I will sleep, but looking forward to my Birthday breakfast in bed in the morning with the family, still can't believe I will be 70!!!!!! Night night everyone. Xx


So glad it was successful, all sounds great


----------



## PurpleFi

Happy birthday to you
Happy birthday to you 
Happy birthday dear Chris
Happy birthday to you. Xxxx

Glad you had a great party


----------



## Xiang

Hello everyone, I have a bit of a dilemma; I have somehow locked my phone, so now I am trying to remember what my lock code is! ????????????

I will be doing a catchup, when my mood settles a bit! 

I hope everyone has a good day. xoxoxo


----------



## Barn-dweller

Happy birthday Chris, hope you've recovered from yesterday to have a good day today as well. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a dull damp Wales. It's not actually raining yet but looks as though it could any minute now. Just made a shepherds pie which will do for tomorrow as well so am planning to dig my blocking stuff out in the morning and start a blocking marathon. Have a good day. xx


----------



## jinx

Special Birthday wishes to a special lady. Happy Birthday Chris.


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Special Birthday wishes to a special lady. Happy Birthday Chris.


Hurray, someone else is up. I think everyone is recovering from their parties, it's been way too quiet on here this morning. xx


----------



## jinx

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a dull damp Wales. It's not actually raining yet but looks as though it could any minute now. Just made a shepherds pie which will do for tomorrow as well so am planning to dig my blocking stuff out in the morning and start a blocking marathon. Have a good day. xx


Morning. Hope you enjoy your blocking marathon. We seem to have the same weather at the moment. However, we are going to get up to 100 degrees today with humidity. Think I will find indoor actives.


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Morning. Hope you enjoy your blocking marathon. We seem to have the same weather at the moment. However, we are going to get up to 100 degrees today with humidity. Think I will find indoor actives.


Wow that sounds wonderful, we've got the heat on today. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good afternon (just) from sunny Surrey. Had a great time yesterday surrounded by lovely friends and family. We were lucky with the weather although a bit chilly at times.

Slowly getting the house straight and all the stuff put away.. I'll catch up at some point xxx


----------



## LondonChris

Morning thank you all for your birthday wishes, I have had a wonderful party. I am now opening the many cards & gifts I received, I’m a lucky lady. Lots of gardening vouchers and PINK gardening gloves! I’m now going to spend the rest of the day, busy doing nothing! Love to you all.


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a dull damp Wales. It's not actually raining yet but looks as though it could any minute now. Just made a shepherds pie which will do for tomorrow as well so am planning to dig my blocking stuff out in the morning and start a blocking marathon. Have a good day. xx


No rain here! We're supposed to be up around 88F today. Way too warm for me but happy to have the sun shining. :sm01: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

jinx said:


> Morning. Hope you enjoy your blocking marathon. We seem to have the same weather at the moment. However, we are going to get up to 100 degrees today with humidity. Think I will find indoor actives.


Good idea -- and I thought 88F would be too warm. :sm16: xxxooo


----------



## SaxonLady

lifeline said:


> We missed you today. Get better soon


It'not happening, and I have so much todo. I slept from 2300 hours right round to 1330! I just want to go back to bed.


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> I've felt a lot more rested this week. Tum is ok. DS says he's going to paper the walls next Saturday. I'm not holding my breath. Haha
> 
> I've got a busy week. I'm going out for lunch with the stitches and bitches. I'm on a coach trip with Lynn to Helmsley and also Bridlington. My car also goes in for a service and MOT on Wednesday.


You have got a busy week! Enjoy the trips.


----------



## Miss Pam

SaxonLady said:


> It'not happening, and I have so much todo. I slept from 2300 hours right round to 1330! I just want to go back to bed.


Sorry you're still so poorly! Sending you more warm and gentle healing hugs! xxxooo


----------



## jinx

Miss Pam said:


> Good idea -- and I thought 88F would be too warm. :sm16: xxxooo


Many say it is not the heat, it is the humidity. In this case it is the heat AND the humidity. Concerned for those that do not have air conditioning. 100f=38c


----------



## PurpleFi

SaxonLady said:


> It'not happening, and I have so much todo. I slept from 2300 hours right round to 1330! I just want to go back to bed.


Sending you lots of healing hugs and a lamping for your DH for making you miss our party. I have something up my sleeve for later in the year.....watch this space! xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Well all the tidying is done and put away. Just one marquee to take down. Now going to have an easy afternoon. xx


----------



## Miss Pam

jinx said:


> Many say it is not the heat, it is the humidity. In this case it is the heat AND the humidity. Concerned for those that do not have air conditioning. 100f=38c


I agree. We don't have air conditioning because it rarely gets hot enough to need it. Once it gets in the upper 80sF and above here in the Puget Sound area, it tends to get a bit humid because of all the water around us. Eastern Washington is much drier so the heat doesn't feel so bad there. I think this heat wave is only supposed to last a few days this time, so we'll tough it out. :sm01: xxxooo


----------



## London Girl

RookieRetiree said:


> It's storming outside which doesn't bode well for our DS's company picnic. There will be over 5,000 people roaming the company campus for food, bouncy houses, petting zoo, pony rides, ice cream carts, tug of war and other competitions. The company is probably 2x the size it was 15 years ago when he started there. It used to be a steak and lobster tail picnic, but now is a series of tents with all varying kinds of items. I hope it's not raining up in Madison as it is here, otherwise, it will be a muddy mess. The two newest buildings are a medieval castle and a chocolate factory.


That sounds like a lot of fun!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Well it seems to have gone well. The whole family came, 2 young boys are ready to move in, Dad loved the potential of converting the garage/workshop and Mum loved the peace. They were here an hour and a half and have gone away to do some serious thinking. The garden was a great hit with the boys, and bedrooms have been allocated, now all we can do is sit and wait. Knitting this afternoon. xx


That sounds really quite promising, let's hope they live up to the promise and come back with money in their hands!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Oh no, we are doomed not to meet up, sorry you're missing the party as well will have to rely on June to fill us in. xx


Well the weather just about held out for us but it was getting chilly when we left! Lovely to meet Josephine's family and friends and it was nice for our grandchildren to meet! Wonderful food and great company!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

lifeline said:


> We missed you today. Get better soon


Yes indeed Saxy, from me too!! xxx


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> I've felt a lot more rested this week. Tum is ok. DS says he's going to paper the walls next Saturday. I'm not holding my breath. Haha
> 
> I've got a busy week. I'm going out for lunch with the stitches and bitches. I'm on a coach trip with Lynn to Helmsley and also Bridlington. My car also goes in for a service and MOT on Wednesday.


Sounds like a busy week, hope it's all fun and you have wallpaper properly on the walls by next weekend!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

I'm a bit late, have just got back from Fathers' Day lunch after a hectic weekend with the grandkids!!

Happy birthday, Chris, and many many more to come!! xxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Not sure if Mr P approves of this present


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Not sure if Mr P approves of this present


Love it!! xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Not sure if Mr P approves of this present


I wonder which one will get broken first. xx :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> I wonder which one will get broken first. xx :sm23: :sm23:


Heeheexx


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Love it!! xxx


Present from daughter and family!


----------



## binkbrice

PurpleFi said:


> Not sure if Mr P approves of this present


That is awesome!!


----------



## binkbrice

Saxy I hope you get better soon!


----------



## binkbrice

I am off to go see the Incredibles movie!


----------



## linkan

LondonChris said:


> im sitting here trying to calm down after a wonderful day. My DDs & a few friends decorated the hall, the food was great so I'm told. Except for a couple of people, everyone turned up. My great-nephew came, haven't seen him since he was about 7, he's 20 now. Friends came from Suffolk, Surrey, Kent & London! My DD Showed a message from my old Rock Choir, singing Happy Birthday & more songs that I love it was very special.  My oldest friend had a photo book made for me of pictures of both of us growing up, I shall treasure it. She also made a great speech which reduced us both to tears. My eldest GS had written a poem about me & read it out to everyone. Lots more happened to make the day special. My friend even mentioned this group in her speech saying she knew how special you are all to me & you are! I'm off to bed now, not sure I will sleep, but looking forward to my Birthday breakfast in bed in the morning with the family, still can't believe I will be 70!!!!!! Night night everyone. Xx


What a wonderful day ! Happy birthday ????.


----------



## linkan

binkbrice said:


> I am off to go see the Incredibles movie!


awwwww. I wanted to go see that with all of us ????


----------



## linkan

PurpleFi said:


> Not sure if Mr P approves of this present


That's so sweet i love it.


----------



## linkan

So i wanted to paint a seascape for my dad but i didn't have any liquid clear.
So mountains were next on my list of things to try to paint.
Tell me what you think.. Is it awful? I know it's not perfect but it is my first attempt.


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Not sure if Mr P approves of this present


 :sm24: :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

linkan said:


> So i wanted to paint a seascape for my dad but i didn't have any liquid clear.
> So mountains were next on my list of things to try to paint.
> Tell me what you think.. Is it awful? I know it's not perfect but it is my first attempt.


No it's not awful it stunning especially for a first attempt. Well done. xx :sm24:


----------



## linkan

Barn-dweller said:


> No it's not awful it stunning especially for a first attempt. Well done. xx :sm24:


Thanks. I was worried about giving it as a gift for my dad .


----------



## Miss Pam

linkan said:


> So i wanted to paint a seascape for my dad but i didn't have any liquid clear.
> So mountains were next on my list of things to try to paint.
> Tell me what you think.. Is it awful? I know it's not perfect but it is my first attempt.


It's absolutely wonderful!!! Well done! xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

linkan said:


> Thanks. I was worried about giving it as a gift for my dad .


He'll love it. xx


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> Wow that sounds wonderful, we've got the heat on today. xx


Heats on here too.. currently 85 degrees outside! xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> Heats on here too.. currently 85 degrees outside! xxx


Ha ha, could do with some of that here. xx


----------



## Islander

LondonChris said:


> Morning thank you all for your birthday wishes, I have had a wonderful party. I am now opening the many cards & gifts I received, IÃÂ¢ÃÂÃÂm a lucky lady. Lots of gardening vouchers and PINK gardening gloves! IÃÂ¢ÃÂÃÂm now going to spend the rest of the day, busy doing nothing! Love to you all.


Happy Birthday Chris, enjoy your day today! xoxoxo


----------



## Islander

linkan said:


> So i wanted to paint a seascape for my dad but i didn't have any liquid clear.
> So mountains were next on my list of things to try to paint.
> Tell me what you think.. Is it awful? I know it's not perfect but it is my first attempt.


You should have been painting a long time ago.. it's very well done! And I wouldn't lie. xxxx


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> Ha ha, could do with some of that here. xx


I'll share but you have to take the woodpecker too...xox


----------



## Islander

PurpleFi said:


> Not sure if Mr P approves of this present


He might not if you pour his coffee in your cup.. just saying. :sm17: xoxoxo


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> I'll share but you have to take the woodpecker too...xox


Sorry can't do, they wouldn't get on with the ones we've already got banging around here. xx :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## linkan

Islander said:


> You should have been painting a long time ago.. it's very well done! And I wouldn't lie. xxxx


Aww thanks. It's hard for me when i do get around to doing it. You really feel it in the shoulders lol


----------



## Designer1234

It is excellent! I would think you should carry on with your painting. Your mountains are very real and look very very good. Best way to learn is to just go for it! Good luck! Shirley( Designer1234)


----------



## Designer1234

Islander said:


> Heats on here too.. currently 85 degrees outside! xxx


Pretty darned nice out!! I hope things turned out ok when I saw you and hubby at the hospital last week. I am doing a lot better and I hope your hubby is too.

Nice to see your photos and your posts Trish. Let me know if you are ever here to shop and have a few minutes for a coffee Trish! Shirley


----------



## PurpleFi

linkan said:


> So i wanted to paint a seascape for my dad but i didn't have any liquid clear.
> So mountains were next on my list of things to try to paint.
> Tell me what you think.. Is it awful? I know it's not perfect but it is my first attempt.


Showed Mr P who is an artist and his comment was 'Very good'. I think it's btilliant xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Islander said:


> He might not if you pour his coffee in your cup.. just saying. :sm17: xoxoxo


Ooooh! Xxx


----------



## RookieRetiree

PurpleFi said:


> Not sure if Mr P approves of this present


I love it.


----------



## wendyacz

First attempt...really, it is AWESOME!!!


----------



## linkan

Designer1234 said:


> It is excellent! I would think you should carry on with your painting. Your mountains are very real and look very very good. Best way to learn is to just go for it! Good luck! Shirley( Designer1234)


Thanks, My daughter and i got into doing it together. It's pretty fun .


----------



## linkan

wendyacz said:


> First attempt...really, it is AWESOME!!!


First attempt at mountains, my second painting that was on my own and not from painting with a twist.

Thanks for the compliment ????


----------



## linkan

PurpleFi said:


> Showed Mr P who is an artist and his comment was 'Very good'. I think it's btilliant xx


Well thank you and tell him i said thank you so much too.

Dad said he liked it ! So fathers day gift accomplished lol. ????


----------



## linkan

Watching tv with the grandog . the only dog we've ever known that watches and responds to television .


----------



## linkan

SaxonLady said:


> It'not happening, and I have so much todo. I slept from 2300 hours right round to 1330! I just want to go back to bed.


That's a long nap ! .... I think, wait...let me count that on my fingers again lol ????

Sorry your so drained lady, hope you feel better soon.


----------



## linkan

Happy fathers day to all you daddy's out there. I hope you had a wonderful day. And to all the dads who have gone on to heaven , we know your still watching over your children and you are loved and missed.


----------



## binkbrice

linkan said:


> awwwww. I wanted to go see that with all of us ????


I would go see it again it was that good!


----------



## wendyacz

I think you did a terrific job!!! Kudos, clouds are perfect, that's always my tough spot :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## wendyacz

linkan said:


> Watching tv with the grandog . the only dog we've ever known that watches and responds to television .


Good looking fellas! My Gracie watches TV too!


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Happy birthday Chris, hope you've recovered from yesterday to have a good day today as well. xx


Same from me also Chris, I have been a little distracted over the last couple of days; but I do hope your celebrations went wwell, and you have had a wonderful time of rest, after everything settled down a little! xoxoxo ????????????????????⚘????????????


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> Watching tv with the grandog . the only dog we've ever known that watches and responds to television.





wendyacz said:


> Good looking fellas! My Gracie watches TV too!


Hi There CD & Wendyacz! I have 2 dogs, but one is very old and is almost totally blind & deaf, so the tv does nothing for him; but my younger dog (7y) loves watching the tv when there are animal shows on. We do have to be a little careful with what she watches though; as on one show, there was a tiger hunting food for her cubs, and when the tiger attacked the hunted animal my dog (Mint) tried to caharge the tv. Fortunately for her & myself, she was a lot younger, when this incident happened; and I was still able to restrain her, thus stopping her from going through the thee tv & getting injured! I think she was attempting to protect myself, and my dgd's, who were staying with me at the time! She actually becomes very alert, when any of the large cats come onto the screen. Another thing she has done, is to go up to the tv, and tries to get the scent of whichever animal appears on the screen. The strangest thing about this, is that, of all of the dogs that have lived with us, Mint is the only one who has taken notice of what is on the screen!????????????


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> Watching tv with the grandog . the only dog we've ever known that watches and responds to television .


CD, that is the exact way that Mint likes to watch tv, and during the ads, she snuggles with dh!


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> So i wanted to paint a seascape for my dad but i didn't have any liquid clear.
> So mountains were next on my list of things to try to paint.
> Tell me what you think.. Is it awful? I know it's not perfect but it is my first attempt.


Hush your mouth, that painting is not awful, it is beautiful! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

SaxonLady said:


> It'not happening, and I have so much todo. I slept from 2300 hours right round to 1330! I just want to go back to bed.


I hope you are feeling better soon! xoxoxo


----------



## linkan

Xiang said:


> Hi There CD & Wendyacz! I have 2 dogs, but one is very old and is almost totally blind & deaf, so the tv does nothing for him; but my younger dog (7y) loves watching the tv when there are animal shows on. We do have to be a little careful with what she watches though; as on one show, there was a tiger hunting food for her cubs, and when the tiger attacked the hunted animal my dog (Mint) tried to caharge the tv. Fortunately for her & myself, she was a lot younger, when this incident happened; and I was still able to restrain her, thus stopping her from going through the thee tv & getting injured! I think she was attempting to protect myself, and my dgd's, who were staying with me at the time! She actually becomes very alert, when any of the large cats come onto the screen. Another thing she has done, is to go up to the tv, and tries to get the scent of whichever animal appears on the screen. The strangest thing about this, is that, of all of the dogs that have lived with us, Mint is the only one who has taken notice of what is on the screen!????????????


Raven (so named because her white spot is shaped like an r ) loves watching movies with me, her favorite being a dogs purpose which is funny because the dogs boy on the show is Ethan and her boy (ds) is Ethan.
She acts like it's a window sometimes and tries to follow animals of screen. She especially gets excited over horses.
But the most strange to me id's that she can recognize even abstract statutes as being an animal shape. Right now we are watching the national dog show and she is glued to the tv.
Her other favorite is live pd a real time police show here. Even if there is no k9 unit on she will sit and watch. I think she dreams of being a police dog lol. 
I love it. She's just so intelligent and sweet as honey, but I've always loved labradors.


----------



## linkan

Xiang said:


> Hush your mouth, that painting is not awful, it is beautiful! xoxoxo


thanks MJ ???? 
No one is more critical of their art than the one who made it lol.

Everyone has been so nice I'll just have to keep painting ????


----------



## linkan

Xiang said:


> CD, that is the exact way that Mint likes to watch tv, and during the ads, she snuggles with dh!


I love it???????? it's so sweet


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a sunny Wales but according to the forecast it isn't going to last and the clouds are gathering already. Going to dig out my blocking stuff today and start on that lot and hopefully finish a little baby jacket, only the hood to do. Hopefully might get some feedback today from our Saturday viewers. xx


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> So i wanted to paint a seascape for my dad but i didn't have any liquid clear.
> So mountains were next on my list of things to try to paint.
> Tell me what you think.. Is it awful? I know it's not perfect but it is my first attempt.


Awful?????? Are you bonkers!? Its wonderful Angela, you definitely have a great talent there keep going!! Xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Awful?????? Are you bonkers!? Its wonderful Angela, you definitely have a great talent there keep going!! Xxxx


Quite agree. Morning Zumba Girl xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a sunny Wales but according to the forecast it isn't going to last and the clouds are gathering already. Going to dig out my blocking stuff today and start on that lot and hopefully finish a little baby jacket, only the hood to do. Hopefully might get some feedback today from our Saturday viewers. xx


Everything crossed again. Happy blocking xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a damp Surrey. Managed to get the last gazebo down before it rained yesterday. House is about back to normal but that will all change as it Chaotic Knitting today, only just over a week to go before our yarn bombing and the arts festival. Got soome nice comments on the bike from those that hadn't seen it before at my party. Decided to throw a few more flowers at it and a little bitty mouse. 

Janet hope you are feeling better and Chris you are recovering from all the excitement. I was pretty tired yesterday but raring to go today.

Happy Monday everyone. xx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Quite agree. Morning Zumba Girl xx


Good morning dear, just about to leave, it's going to be a warm one today!!! Catch you later!! xxxx


----------



## jinx

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a damp Surrey. Managed to get the last gazebo down before it rained yesterday. House is about back to normal but that will all change as it Chaotic Knitting today, only just over a week to go before our yarn bombing and the arts festival. Got soome nice comments on the bike from those that hadn't seen it before at my party. Decided to throw a few more flowers at it and a little bitty mouse.
> 
> Janet hope you are feeling better and Chris you are recovering from all the excitement. I was pretty tired yesterday but raring to go today.
> 
> Happy Monday everyone. xx


Morning. Nice the rain held off for the party and for taking down the gazebos. The bike is fantastic as is, but if you think it needs more go for it. I would chose a butterfly over a mouse, but that is just me.


----------



## jinx

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a sunny Wales but according to the forecast it isn't going to last and the clouds are gathering already. Going to dig out my blocking stuff today and start on that lot and hopefully finish a little baby jacket, only the hood to do. Hopefully might get some feedback today from our Saturday viewers. xx


Morning. Hope the feedback you get is good news.


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> Morning. Nice the rain held off for the party and for taking down the gazebos. The bike is fantastic as is, but if you think it needs more go for it. I would chose a butterfly over a mouse, but that is just me.


Guess what? It's already got a lovely butterfly on it made by my friend xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Morning. Hope the feedback you get is good news.


Not heard anything yet but have heard the house we were after is now under offer so looks as though we have lost that one. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Guess what? It's already got a lovely butterfly on it made by my friend xx


You think it will survive until the arts festival? xx :sm05: :sm05:


----------



## wendyacz

Cute kitty, just waiting so patiently to pounce on that mouse at just the right moment.


----------



## jinx

PurpleFi said:


> Guess what? It's already got a lovely butterfly on it made by my friend xx


EEK! :sm03: :sm13:


----------



## jinx

Barn-dweller said:


> Not heard anything yet but have heard the house we were after is now under offer so looks as though we have lost that one. xx


Sorry to hear that. I was afraid to ask if that one was still available. There is something out there even better.


----------



## LondonChris

London Girl said:


> I'm a bit late, have just got back from Fathers' Day lunch after a hectic weekend with the grandkids!!
> 
> Happy birthday, Chris, and many many more to come!! xxxxx


Thank you!


----------



## LondonChris

linkan said:


> So i wanted to paint a seascape for my dad but i didn't have any liquid clear.
> So mountains were next on my list of things to try to paint.
> Tell me what you think.. Is it awful? I know it's not perfect but it is my first attempt.


That's wonderful, you are a very talented lady. X


----------



## LondonChris

Morning all. Well my birthday weekend is over. I had such a wonderful time with old friends, some I have known since I was a small child. The church where we met has a huge garden which was a great hit. I got a load of toys for the kids but mostly they , all 20 of them, just charged around, I was so grateful it was sunny. My daughter had a cake made for me which was a surprise, I’ll post a picture. So many photos were taken, I’ll post a few but don’t want to bore you.


----------



## Xiang

DH & I are watching the second episode of a programme about 'Sink Holes'; and it is a bit frightening to see how many there are in some of the countries, around the world. Interesting, what can be found on tv to watch, sometimes! ????????


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Well the weather just about held out for us but it was getting chilly when we left! Lovely to meet Josephine's family and friends and it was nice for our grandchildren to meet! Wonderful food and great company!! xxxx


I'll bet the grandchildren got on very well.


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> Not sure if Mr P approves of this present


Silently he admits it.


----------



## SaxonLady

binkbrice said:


> Saxy I hope you get better soon!


Thanks, I'm awake at least! Yesterday I answered my emails and then slept in my armchair most of the day. Went back to bed at 22.00 hours. But the alarm woke me this morning at 0900 (it's set to that as the latest possible time to wake up). And I got up straight away. My body always makes me sleep when I need it.


----------



## SaxonLady

linkan said:


> So i wanted to paint a seascape for my dad but i didn't have any liquid clear.
> So mountains were next on my list of things to try to paint.
> Tell me what you think.. Is it awful? I know it's not perfect but it is my first attempt.


You are a natural. That picture is amazing for a first go.


----------



## SaxonLady

Islander said:


> Happy Birthday Chris, enjoy your day today! xoxoxo


I hope you had a Happy birthday Chris. I slept through it.xxxxx


----------



## jinx

LondonChris said:


> Morning all. Well my birthday weekend is over. I had such a wonderful time with old friends, some I have known since I was a small child. The church where we met has a huge garden which was a great hit. I got a load of toys for the kids but mostly they , all 20 of them, just charged around, I was so grateful it was sunny. My daughter had a cake made for me which was a surprise, I'll post a picture. So many photos were taken, I'll post a few but don't want to bore you.


You will not bore us. I love reading about your birthday weekend. I can feel the joy you had celebrating with your family and friends.


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> Thanks, I'm awake at least! Yesterday I answered my emails and then slept in my armchair most of the day. Went back to bed at 22.00 hours. But the alarm woke me this morning at 0900 (it's set to that as the latest possible time to wake up). And I got up straight away. My body always makes me sleep when I need it.


Sounds as though you are on the mend, hope it continues so you can get your strength back to lamp DH. xx :sm09:


----------



## jinx

Glad you were able to rest to let your body heal itself. Hoping today is a much better day for you.


SaxonLady said:


> Thanks, I'm awake at least! Yesterday I answered my emails and then slept in my armchair most of the day. Went back to bed at 22.00 hours. But the alarm woke me this morning at 0900 (it's set to that as the latest possible time to wake up). And I got up straight away. My body always makes me sleep when I need it.


----------



## SaxonLady

linkan said:


> Watching tv with the grandog . the only dog we've ever known that watches and responds to television .


He's adorable.


----------



## SaxonLady

linkan said:


> That's a long nap ! .... I think, wait...let me count that on my fingers again lol ????
> 
> Sorry your so drained lady, hope you feel better soon.


14 and a half hours. Last night was just 11 and a half hours. I know what's good for me. I'm improving faster than DH and he's had it three days longer.


----------



## LondonChris

My cake


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> Guess what? It's already got a lovely butterfly on it made by my friend xx


hang on...that's...not...real!


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Sounds as though you are on the mend, hope it continues so you can get your strength back to lamp DH. xx :sm09:


I'm too busy to be sick for long. I have to get back to the paperwork. Less than a fortnight to go now. Then I can quit and concentrate on other things.


----------



## SaxonLady

jinx said:


> Glad you were able to rest to let your body heal itself. Hoping today is a much better day for you.


I'm getting there, thanks. xx


----------



## SaxonLady

LondonChris said:


> My cake


Love it!


----------



## jinx

LondonChris said:


> My cake


I love it. Wonderful cake made just for you.


----------



## SaxonLady

It's a beautiful day here, not that I'm going out in it.

Love to you all, including Wendy if you're joining us.


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Guess what? It's already got a lovely butterfly on it made by my friend xx


Another super picture! I guess you've had to make one for Bentley now!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Not heard anything yet but have heard the house we were after is now under offer so looks as though we have lost that one. xx


There will be something even better for you when the time comes, try and believe it!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> Watching tv with the grandog . the only dog we've ever known that watches and responds to television .


 :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> I'll bet the grandchildren got on very well.


The girls were fine but you know what boys are like at that age janet, too cool for their own good!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> Thanks, I'm awake at least! Yesterday I answered my emails and then slept in my armchair most of the day. Went back to bed at 22.00 hours. But the alarm woke me this morning at 0900 (it's set to that as the latest possible time to wake up). And I got up straight away. My body always makes me sleep when I need it.


Hope you arefeeling better for all that sleep, we missed you on Saturday!! xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

LondonChris said:


> My cake


That is fantastic. xx


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Hope you arefeeling better for all that sleep, we missed you on Saturday!! xxx


I missed you all as well. I couldn't have picked a worse time to get ill. I'm still woozy, probably because I have eaten nothing but cough sweets for three days!


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> Sorry to hear that. I was afraid to ask if that one was still available. There is something out there even better.


What she said xx


----------



## PurpleFi

LondonChris said:


> My cake


That is fantastic xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

SaxonLady said:


> hang on...that's...not...real!


Bentley agrees with you xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Another super picture! I guess you've had to make one for Bentley now!! xxxx


He can go get his own mouse xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> The girls were fine but you know what boys are like at that age janet, too cool for their own good!! xxxx


You are right there. What is it with boys. The girls got on fine and looked after my 2 little great nieces.


----------



## PurpleFi

SaxonLady said:


> I missed you all as well. I couldn't have picked a worse time to get ill. I'm still woozy, probably because I have eaten nothing but cough sweets for three days!


More healing hugs on their way xxxx


----------



## Xiang

LondonChris said:


> My cake


That is beautiful!


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Everything crossed again. Happy blocking xxx


Ditto from me, Jacky! :sm01: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Not heard anything yet but have heard the house we were after is now under offer so looks as though we have lost that one. xx


I'm so sorry! xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

Miss Pam said:


> I'm so sorry! xxxooo


Have go my eye on another one in the same road but not thinking too much about it until this place is gone. xx


----------



## Miss Pam

LondonChris said:


> My cake


Wonderful cake and a wonderful weekend for you! xxxooo


----------



## RookieRetiree

Barn-dweller said:


> Have go my eye on another one in the same road but not thinking too much about it until this place is gone. xx


I'm so sad for your situation. I sure hope the family viewers are serious buyers and that you can reshop for your dream home.


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Have go my eye on another one in the same road but not thinking too much about it until this place is gone. xx


Good plan. xxxooo


----------



## binkbrice

London Girl said:


> Good morning dear, just about to leave, it's going to be a warm one today!!! Catch you later!! xxxx


It was 103F here yesterday and it's not even summer yet!


----------



## binkbrice

LondonChris said:


> My cake


That is a gorgeous cake!


----------



## Miss Pam

binkbrice said:


> It was 103F here yesterday and it's not even summer yet!


We had 88○F yesterday. Our normal for here this time of the year is 70○F. Supposed to be a bit hotter tomorrow and Wednesday. :sm16: xxxooo


----------



## binkbrice

The guys are on their way to continue working this week they are tiling yay!!


----------



## susanrs1

linkan said:


> Watching tv with the grandog . the only dog we've ever known that watches and responds to television .


Adorable!


----------



## Miss Pam

binkbrice said:


> The guys are on their way to continue working this week they are tiling yay!!


Great! :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## Islander

linkan said:


> thanks MJ ????
> No one is more critical of their art than the one who made it lol.
> 
> Everyone has been so nice I'll just have to keep painting ????


That is true, but you really are good and there's a talent that shouldn't be hidden!


----------



## Islander

binkbrice said:


> The guys are on their way to continue working this week they are tiling yay!!


Wow, things are really coming along! xxx


----------



## Islander

Miss Pam said:


> We had 88○F yesterday. Our normal for here this time of the year is 70○F. Supposed to be a bit hotter tomorrow and Wednesday. :sm16: xxxooo


Some of my tomato plants were scorched yesterday, it was hotter than I thought! xxxx


----------



## Islander

SaxonLady said:


> I missed you all as well. I couldn't have picked a worse time to get ill. I'm still woozy, probably because I have eaten nothing but cough sweets for three days!


I would have brought you lovely comfort food if I wasn't so far away. Hugs. xxx


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> Have go my eye on another one in the same road but not thinking too much about it until this place is gone. xx


That's good. xoxo


----------



## Islander

LondonChris said:


> My cake


Is that all marzipan icing! Very cool cake! xoxo


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> That's good. xoxo


BREAKING NEWS. The estate agents have just phoned, our Saturday viewers are coming next Saturday (minus kids) for a second viewing. xx


----------



## Islander

PurpleFi said:


> Guess what? It's already got a lovely butterfly on it made by my friend xx


That Bentley always makes me smile.. I bet he would get along right well with Zena. She looks heavy but she isn't, just has one of those flip flop bellies. She was a feral kitten. xoxo


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> BREAKING NEWS. The estate agents have just phoned, our Saturday viewers are coming next Saturday (minus kids) for a second viewing. xx


Great! Fingers crossed. :sm01: xxxooo


----------



## Islander

wendyacz said:


> First attempt...really, it is AWESOME!!!


Hi Wendy, how are the temperatures out your way!


----------



## Islander

linkan said:


> Watching tv with the grandog . the only dog we've ever known that watches and responds to television .


That's a priceless photo Angela, you can tell they are both glued to what ever they are watching! xxx


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> BREAKING NEWS. The estate agents have just phoned, our Saturday viewers are coming next Saturday (minus kids) for a second viewing. xx


I knew it... this one felt good! :sm02: :sm24:


----------



## jinx

Oh oh that is exciting. Sounds like you have a fish on the line. Hope he gets reeled in.


Barn-dweller said:


> BREAKING NEWS. The estate agents have just phoned, our Saturday viewers are coming next Saturday (minus kids) for a second viewing. xx


----------



## LondonChris

Islander said:


> Is that all marzipan icing! Very cool cake! xoxo


It was a beautiful sponge cake covered in royal icing. All the things on it were eatable except the knitting needles. The balls of yarn were made with rice crispies. I couldn't cut it up so DD took over!


----------



## LondonChris

Barn-dweller said:


> BREAKING NEWS. The estate agents have just phoned, our Saturday viewers are coming next Saturday (minus kids) for a second viewing. xx


Hoorah!! Fingers crossed. X


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> Bentley agrees with you xxx


I was interpreting his expression.


----------



## SaxonLady

Islander said:


> I would have brought you lovely comfort food if I wasn't so far away. Hugs. xxx


I couldn't even face corn flakes, which is my usual go-to food when I'm down.


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> BREAKING NEWS. The estate agents have just phoned, our Saturday viewers are coming next Saturday (minus kids) for a second viewing. xx


That does sound good. Here's hoping.


----------



## Roses and cats

LondonChris said:


> My cake


How perfect! Love your cake.


----------



## linkan

LondonChris said:


> My cake


Omg that's awesome ! What a cake ????????????


----------



## linkan

Barn-dweller said:


> BREAKING NEWS. The estate agents have just phoned, our Saturday viewers are coming next Saturday (minus kids) for a second viewing. xx


That's good news. I have to believe that the house you wanted being gone means it wasn't the right one for you. There will be another one that Is a more perfect fit ????


----------



## London Girl

binkbrice said:


> It was 103F here yesterday and it's not even summer yet!


Crumbs, that's 39'C!! Our mid-summer is in 3 days time, do you not have the same? If not, when do you consider summer is? xxxxx


----------



## London Girl

binkbrice said:


> The guys are on their way to continue working this week they are tiling yay!!


It's looking better already!!! xxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> BREAKING NEWS. The estate agents have just phoned, our Saturday viewers are coming next Saturday (minus kids) for a second viewing. xx


Woo-hoo, that is sounding good but we're all going to keep calm, aren't we!!!!?xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> That Bentley always makes me smile.. I bet he would get along right well with Zena. She looks heavy but she isn't, just has one of those flip flop bellies. She was a feral kitten. xoxo


They would make such a pretty pair!! xxxx


----------



## binkbrice

London Girl said:


> Crumbs, that's 39'C!! Our mid-summer is in 3 days time, do you not have the same? If not, when do you consider summer is? xxxxx


The summer solstice is Thursday I think!


----------



## London Girl

Has anyone heard from Nitzy today? Unusual for her not to post before she goes to work, hope all is well.

Ok, that's Monday out of the way, wasn't too bad in the shop today but I'm not too happy with the highly computerised till, it keeps doing things it didn't oughta!! I also think I took a fake £20 note :sm12: :sm06: :sm03: Should have suspected the guy, he only bought two birthday cards and was in a real hurry. I was lacking in training really, didn't know that we don't take a £20 for less than a £5 sale and also that they are all supposed to be checked by someone else. Maybe they'll sack me and I can go back to having Monday afternoons to play!!!

Have a good evening in the UK, afternoon over the pond and whatever it is Down Under!!!! xxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> BREAKING NEWS. The estate agents have just phoned, our Saturday viewers are coming next Saturday (minus kids) for a second viewing. xx


Great news xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Islander said:


> That Bentley always makes me smile.. I bet he would get along right well with Zena. She looks heavy but she isn't, just has one of those flip flop bellies. She was a feral kitten. xoxo


Pretty kitty xx


----------



## Islander

Designer1234 said:


> Pretty darned nice out!! I hope things turned out ok when I saw you and hubby at the hospital last week. I am doing a lot better and I hope your hubby is too.
> 
> Nice to see your photos and your posts Trish. Let me know if you are ever here to shop and have a few minutes for a coffee Trish! Shirley


Hi Shirley, maybe one day! Trish


----------



## PurpleFi

SaxonLady said:


> I couldn't even face corn flakes, which is my usual go-to food when I'm down.


Toast and Marmite is mine x


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Has anyone heard from Nitzy today? Unusual for her not to post before she goes to work, hope all is well.
> 
> Ok, that's Monday out of the way, wasn't too bad in the shop today but I'm not too happy with the highly computerised till, it keeps doing things it didn't oughta!! I also think I took a fake £20 note :sm12: :sm06: :sm03: Should have suspected the guy, he only bought two birthday cards and was in a real hurry. I was lacking in training really, didn't know that we don't take a £20 for less than a £5 sale and also that they are all supposed to be checked by someone else. Maybe they'll sack me and I can go back to having Monday afternoons to play!!!
> 
> Have a good evening in the UK, afternoon over the pond and whatever it is Down Under!!!! xxxxx


Oops. Can't blame the newgirl. Definitely lack of proper supervision xxx


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Crumbs, that's 39'C!! Our mid-summer is in 3 days time, do you not have the same? If not, when do you consider summer is? xxxxx


First day of summer is Thursday. :sm01: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Has anyone heard from Nitzy today? Unusual for her not to post before she goes to work, hope all is well.
> 
> Ok, that's Monday out of the way, wasn't too bad in the shop today but I'm not too happy with the highly computerised till, it keeps doing things it didn't oughta!! I also think I took a fake £20 note :sm12: :sm06: :sm03: Should have suspected the guy, he only bought two birthday cards and was in a real hurry. I was lacking in training really, didn't know that we don't take a £20 for less than a £5 sale and also that they are all supposed to be checked by someone else. Maybe they'll sack me and I can go back to having Monday afternoons to play!!!
> 
> Have a good evening in the UK, afternoon over the pond and whatever it is Down Under!!!! xxxxx


I was wondering that, too. Hope all is ok with her.

Sorry you had a rough time of it today. Time for a glass or two of wine. :sm01: xxxooo


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Oops. Can't blame the newgirl. Definitely lack of proper supervision xxx


I think so but then I would say that!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Woo-hoo, that is sounding good but we're all going to keep calm, aren't we!!!!?xxxx


Very calm, just breathe. xxxx :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## SaxonLady

binkbrice said:


> The summer solstice is Thursday I think!


Yep. DH's birthday. He may live that long.


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> Toast and Marmite is mine x


OOh what a good idea. Lightly toasted though.


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Very calm, just breathe. xxxx :sm09: :sm09:


I am, very noisily, but I'm breathing. Not so sure about the calm bit though.


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> I am, very noisily, but I'm breathing. Not so sure about the calm bit though.


Breathing is a good start. xx


----------



## binkbrice

Well that was close I happened to be in the dining room and looked into my bathroom to notice he was using the wrong tile on the shower walls it was only about five tiles so he was able to take them done and get the right ones it’s a good thing I had extras of that tile and it looks awesome!


----------



## Barn-dweller

binkbrice said:


> Well that was close I happened to be in the dining room and looked into my bathroom to notice he was using the wrong tile on the shower walls it was only about five tiles so he was able to take them done and get the right ones it's a good thing I had extras of that tile and it looks awesome!


Well spotted, looking forward to seeing the completed job. xx


----------



## linkan

binkbrice said:


> Well that was close I happened to be in the dining room and looked into my bathroom to notice he was using the wrong tile on the shower walls it was only about five tiles so he was able to take them done and get the right ones it's a good thing I had extras of that tile and it looks awesome!


You mean y'all didn't mark the boxes lol.let's sense theprogress


----------



## linkan

104° here today in Jeff. I'm exhausted it's hot..too much running around today. I need a cold cold room with a soft soft bed so i can detox from this day.


----------



## Miss Pam

binkbrice said:


> Well that was close I happened to be in the dining room and looked into my bathroom to notice he was using the wrong tile on the shower walls it was only about five tiles so he was able to take them done and get the right ones it's a good thing I had extras of that tile and it looks awesome!


Well done. A close one indeed. :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## jinx

Tornado to the north of me, huge power outage to the south of me, and bad flooding to the east of me. Here it rained a lot, but that was a good thing. Springtime in the middle north U.S.A. can bring terrible weather and the problems that weather creates.


----------



## jinx

Oh lucky you caught that in time. We want that room to be perfect.


binkbrice said:


> Well that was close I happened to be in the dining room and looked into my bathroom to notice he was using the wrong tile on the shower walls it was only about five tiles so he was able to take them done and get the right ones it's a good thing I had extras of that tile and it looks awesome!


----------



## jinx

London Girl said:


> I think so but then I would say that!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


I guess they call that on the job training. 
:sm02:


----------



## Miss Pam

jinx said:


> Tornado to the north of me, huge power outage to the south of me, and bad flooding to the east of me. Here it rained a lot, but that was a good thing. Springtime in the middle north U.S.A. can bring terrible weather and the problems that weather creates.


I was just watching the news and hearing about all that nasty weather. So glad you are okay. :sm03: xxxooo


----------



## Aunty M

LondonChris said:


> My cake


Happy belated Birthday Wishes!

Your cake is amazing. Almost too good to eat...almost, lol.


----------



## linkan

linkan said:


> 104° here today in Jeff. I'm exhausted it's hot..too much running around today. I need a cold cold room with a soft soft bed so i can detox from this day.


Ds was taken to the ER by ambulance today. He had some chest congestion and i gave him a breathing treatment. He freaked out that it made him kind of dizzy at first. Which caused a panic attack. Which made him Not able to catch his breathe. Which made us call 911 and take him in an ambulance to the ER .
He's fine now thank goodness. But they gave him some medicine for anxiety. And flonase for the congestion. And he has to go see a therapist a few times a week to help deal with his anxiety.

Crisis averted.

But that's why I'm exhausted and need to just cool down. Today was way too hot for this stuff.


----------



## Aunty M

linkan said:


> So i wanted to paint a seascape for my dad but i didn't have any liquid clear.
> So mountains were next on my list of things to try to paint.
> Tell me what you think.. Is it awful? I know it's not perfect but it is my first attempt.


I think your painting is very good. Great work.


----------



## Miss Pam

linkan said:


> Ds was taken to the ER by ambulance today. He had some chest congestion and i gave him a breathing treatment. He freaked out that it made him kind of dizzy at first. Which caused a panic attack. Which made him Not able to catch his breathe. Which made us call 911 and take him in an ambulance to the ER .
> He's fine now thank goodness. But they gave him some medicine for anxiety. And flonase for the congestion. And he has to go see a therapist a few times a week to help deal with his anxiety.
> 
> Crisis averted.
> 
> But that's why I'm exhausted and need to just cool down. Today was way too hot for this stuff.


So glad he's now okay but so sorry you both had to go through this today. Many comforting and healing hugs to you both. xxxooo


----------



## Islander

linkan said:


> Ds was taken to the ER by ambulance today. He had some chest congestion and i gave him a breathing treatment. He freaked out that it made him kind of dizzy at first. Which caused a panic attack. Which made him Not able to catch his breathe. Which made us call 911 and take him in an ambulance to the ER .
> He's fine now thank goodness. But they gave him some medicine for anxiety. And flonase for the congestion. And he has to go see a therapist a few times a week to help deal with his anxiety.
> 
> Crisis averted.
> 
> But that's why I'm exhausted and need to just cool down. Today was way too hot for this stuff.


I always wanted to set up a little space where I could meditate and be still and have things around me that make one relax... the closest I've come to that is my plant shelf. I like mental imagery and music.. yarn does it for some people though. :sm17: 
Hope tomorrow will bring a more relaxing day for you both and cooler day too. xoxo


----------



## Islander

binkbrice said:


> Well that was close I happened to be in the dining room and looked into my bathroom to notice he was using the wrong tile on the shower walls it was only about five tiles so he was able to take them done and get the right ones it's a good thing I had extras of that tile and it looks awesome!


Close call!


----------



## Islander

jinx said:


> Tornado to the north of me, huge power outage to the south of me, and bad flooding to the east of me. Here it rained a lot, but that was a good thing. Springtime in the middle north U.S.A. can bring terrible weather and the problems that weather creates.


We never know what to expect these day, do we? xoxo


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> Has anyone heard from Nitzy today? Unusual for her not to post before she goes to work, hope all is well.
> 
> Ok, that's Monday out of the way, wasn't too bad in the shop today but I'm not too happy with the highly computerised till, it keeps doing things it didn't oughta!! I also think I took a fake £20 note :sm12: :sm06: :sm03: Should have suspected the guy, he only bought two birthday cards and was in a real hurry. I was lacking in training really, didn't know that we don't take a £20 for less than a £5 sale and also that they are all supposed to be checked by someone else. Maybe they'll sack me and I can go back to having Monday afternoons to play!!!
> 
> Have a good evening in the UK, afternoon over the pond and whatever it is Down Under!!!! xxxxx


Despicable act....I hope he gets caught and does lots of community service. xoxo


----------



## Xiang

I am a bit upset with my mobile provider! I haven't been able to access my phone since Friday, the stupid thing shutdown, then wanted me to draw a code (on a 3x3 grid), before the phone would unlock; and as I didn't set a code dor that, I am now unable to unlock my phone! I have been on the live chat, with 3 different people, and none of them were able to help me, now I am on hold waiting for the Optus shop to answer their phone; if they take much longer, I will be hanging up, and will ring the company offices instead! I don't think this is very good customer service! If I was closer than 3 hours away, I would just fo to the shop, aand let them know what I think of their service! I am feeling just a little angry, but am trying to remain calm .... feeling a bit like the calm, before a huge thunder & lightening storm! :sm23: :sm23: ????????


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Woo-hoo, that is sounding good but we're all going to keep calm, aren't we!!!!?xxxx


Very calm! xoxoxo


----------



## linkan

Aunty M said:


> I think your painting is very good. Great work.


Thank you Aunty M that's so sweet of you ????


----------



## linkan

Miss Pam said:


> So glad he's now okay but so sorry you both had to go through this today. Many comforting and healing hugs to you both. xxxooo


Thanks Pam , today was definitely rough. It's terrible to see you're kid sick...It's horrible to see one struggle to breathe.... nightmarish really.
But he's fine now. Got his meds and things will move upwards from here i think.


----------



## linkan

Islander said:


> I always wanted to set up a little space where I could meditate and be still and have things around me that make one relax... the closest I've come to that is my plant shelf. I like mental imagery and music.. yarn does it for some people though. :sm17:
> Hope tomorrow will bring a more relaxing day for you both and cooler day too. xoxo


Yes ! It's suppose to be a tad cooler we have storms rolling in to cool things down. 
That's a wonderful idea with the plant area. Plants release good stuff for you too, so there is a real correlation there.

I don't really have just one zone. Each of us have always donepour rooms in colors we find soothing. Ds has dark blues and grey's and lots of light wood features with Christmas lights all across the ceiling. He said it's his peaceful place. 
I find anywhere can be peaceful because i can just meditate like that and go to my happy place in my head lol. But i would love to build a garden oasis with statues and trees and lots of colorful plants .


----------



## linkan

Xiang said:


> I am a bit upset with my mobile provider! I haven't been able to access my phone since Friday, the stupid thing shutdown, then wanted me to draw a code (on a 3x3 grid), before the phone would unlock; and as I didn't set a code dor that, I am now unable to unlock my phone! I have been on the live chat, with 3 different people, and none of them were able to help me, now I am on hold waiting for the Optus shop to answer their phone; if they take much longer, I will be hanging up, and will ring the company offices instead! I don't think this is very good customer service! If I was closer than 3 hours away, I would just fo to the shop, aand let them know what I think of their service! I am feeling just a little angry, but am trying to remain calm .... feeling a bit like the calm, before a huge thunder & lightening storm! :sm23: :sm23: ????????


Sometimes our phones just do whatever they can to muck up a perfectly good day don't they !


----------



## linkan

June, me thinks you are not loving your job which may mean it's time to go do your good works elsewhere. On to the next charity ! ????


----------



## LondonChris

linkan said:


> Ds was taken to the ER by ambulance today. He had some chest congestion and i gave him a breathing treatment. He freaked out that it made him kind of dizzy at first. Which caused a panic attack. Which made him Not able to catch his breathe. Which made us call 911 and take him in an ambulance to the ER .
> He's fine now thank goodness. But they gave him some medicine for anxiety. And flonase for the congestion. And he has to go see a therapist a few times a week to help deal with his anxiety.
> 
> Crisis averted.
> 
> But that's why I'm exhausted and need to just cool down. Today was way too hot for this stuff.


Oh dear what a day! I hope he is feeling better today.


----------



## Barn-dweller

linkan said:


> Ds was taken to the ER by ambulance today. He had some chest congestion and i gave him a breathing treatment. He freaked out that it made him kind of dizzy at first. Which caused a panic attack. Which made him Not able to catch his breathe. Which made us call 911 and take him in an ambulance to the ER .
> He's fine now thank goodness. But they gave him some medicine for anxiety. And flonase for the congestion. And he has to go see a therapist a few times a week to help deal with his anxiety.
> 
> Crisis averted.
> 
> But that's why I'm exhausted and need to just cool down. Today was way too hot for this stuff.


No wonder you're exhausted, glad he's OK now, you can send some of your heat over here please. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a wet, dull Wales. DH has gone off for the morning chasing bits of paper for the house, trying to pre-guess what the viewers will want to know on Saturday. Oh well it leaves me in peace. The weather is miserable so will get my knitting out in a minute. Got my blanket on the blocks, went to spray it and my sprayer stopped working so hope he remembers to get me a new one when he is out. Apart from that it is just a waiting game again until Saturday. The surveyor from the other viewers is coming next Tuesday so might have two interested parties or they might both run for the hill. Have a good day, Nitzi where are you? xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a wet, dull Wales. DH has gone off for the morning chasing bits of paper for the house, trying to pre-guess what the viewers will want to know on Saturday. Oh well it leaves me in peace. The weather is miserable so will get my knitting out in a minute. Got my blanket on the blocks, went to spray it and my sprayer stopped working so hope he remembers to get me a new one when he is out. Apart from that it is just a waiting game again until Saturday. The surveyor from the other viewers is coming next Tuesday so might have two interested parties or they might both run for the hill. Have a good day, Nitzi where are you? xx


Hope they are both interested. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a grey but warm Surrey. Off to buy a load of yarn this morning for the arts festival and check in on a few exhibition spaces.

Hope you are all ok. xx


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> Sometimes our phones just do whatever they can to muck up a perfectly good day don't they !


They do, and I still can't use my phone, even though I have spoken with 4 different techies today; so I think I will have to see how much it will cost to close out of my contract, and go to some other telco! ????????


----------



## jinx

linkan said:


> Ds was taken to the ER by ambulance today. He had some chest congestion and i gave him a breathing treatment. He freaked out that it made him kind of dizzy at first. Which caused a panic attack. Which made him Not able to catch his breathe. Which made us call 911 and take him in an ambulance to the ER .
> He's fine now thank goodness. But they gave him some medicine for anxiety. And flonase for the congestion. And he has to go see a therapist a few times a week to help deal with his anxiety.
> 
> Crisis averted.
> 
> But that's why I'm exhausted and need to just cool down. Today was way too hot for this stuff.


Glad to hear that everything was alright in the end. Panic attacks are very real and extremely scary.


----------



## jinx

Islander said:


> We never know what to expect these day, do we? xoxo


Weather forecasters do their bests to tell us what to expect. However, it is not an exact science and we indeed never know exactly what to expect.


----------



## jinx

That is very frustrating indeed. I hope it does not develop into a huge thunder and lightning storm before the problem is solved.


Xiang said:


> I am a bit upset with my mobile provider! I haven't been able to access my phone since Friday, the stupid thing shutdown, then wanted me to draw a code (on a 3x3 grid), before the phone would unlock; and as I didn't set a code dor that, I am now unable to unlock my phone! I have been on the live chat, with 3 different people, and none of them were able to help me, now I am on hold waiting for the Optus shop to answer their phone; if they take much longer, I will be hanging up, and will ring the company offices instead! I don't think this is very good customer service! If I was closer than 3 hours away, I would just fo to the shop, aand let them know what I think of their service! I am feeling just a little angry, but am trying to remain calm .... feeling a bit like the calm, before a huge thunder & lightening storm! :sm23: :sm23: ????????


----------



## jinx

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a wet, dull Wales. DH has gone off for the morning chasing bits of paper for the house, trying to pre-guess what the viewers will want to know on Saturday. Oh well it leaves me in peace. The weather is miserable so will get my knitting out in a minute. Got my blanket on the blocks, went to spray it and my sprayer stopped working so hope he remembers to get me a new one when he is out. Apart from that it is just a waiting game again until Saturday. The surveyor from the other viewers is coming next Tuesday so might have two interested parties or they might both run for the hill. Have a good day, Nitzi where are you? xx


You have two interested parties. Hoping both put in offers and have to outbid each other. I suggest making them put some nonrefundable monies down before you accept their offer.


----------



## jinx

Sounds like you have an enjoyable chore to do today.


PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey but warm Surrey. Off to buy a load of yarn this morning for the arts festival and check in on a few exhibition spaces.
> 
> Hope you are all ok. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> You have two interested parties. Hoping both put in offers and have to outbid each other. I suggest making them put some nonrefundable monies down before you accept their offer.


Trouble is you can't make them do that until the contracts are exchanged and then it's 10% with the rest on completion. xx


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> That is very frustrating indeed. I hope it does not develop into a huge thunder and lightning storm before the problem is solved.


It's getting close! If it can't be fixed I will change my provider! I am capable of remaining in control of my anger, though!????????????????


----------



## London Girl

binkbrice said:


> Well that was close I happened to be in the dining room and looked into my bathroom to notice he was using the wrong tile on the shower walls it was only about five tiles so he was able to take them done and get the right ones it's a good thing I had extras of that tile and it looks awesome!


Doesn't encourage confidence though, does it?!! Good job you are keeping an eye on him!! xxx


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> 104° here today in Jeff. I'm exhausted it's hot..too much running around today. I need a cold cold room with a soft soft bed so i can detox from this day.


Oh wow, that's way too hot, get out in that pool!! xxxx


----------



## jinx

Morning. Lately our weather has been very interesting to say the least. Yesterday Mr. Wonderful went to deliver a prescription to our daughter. When he went into the pharmacy (chemist?) it was 90 degrees with high humidity. When he came out it was raining and he got wet. He drove 12 miles through an awful rain storm. When he got out the vehicle the temperature had dropped 20 degrees. He was wet from the rain and then stepping out into the cold air. Brrr. We are just glad it was not a snow storm he was driving through to get the meds to her.


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> Ds was taken to the ER by ambulance today. He had some chest congestion and i gave him a breathing treatment. He freaked out that it made him kind of dizzy at first. Which caused a panic attack. Which made him Not able to catch his breathe. Which made us call 911 and take him in an ambulance to the ER .
> He's fine now thank goodness. But they gave him some medicine for anxiety. And flonase for the congestion. And he has to go see a therapist a few times a week to help deal with his anxiety.
> 
> Crisis averted.
> 
> But that's why I'm exhausted and need to just cool down. Today was way too hot for this stuff.


Yes, I can imagine! Kids eh? It doesn't matter how old they are, they still worry the life out of you!! xxxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:19 am EST and 17'C (67'F). The sky is blue and my sailboat whirligig is sailing.
Sorry to missing. It all started on Friday. I came home from work to the job of putting up the 7' awning over the back door. The weekend was going to have temperatures over 30'C and the awning helps with the air conditioning as the patio door at the back of the house faces west. The brackets for the awning are 8' up the wall and we have 2 ladders, a 7' aluminum and a 5' wooden ladder (do you see where this is going already?) We got the awning out of the basement where it is stored tied up to the main support beam and got it up to the top of the ladders. Mum was on the aluminum one on the right and I was up as high as I could go on the wooden one on the left. Mum put her end up but couldn't get the bolt into the bracket because I couldn't reach my bracket. So she brought her ladder over to my side. I'm still on the wooden ladder holding my end of the awning up. She couldn't get the awning to go into the bracket, so she started pounding on it to force it into the bracket. Well the other side popped out, fell down onto the security light, which it snapped off the wall, and crashed into the patio below. She grabbed for it and took a chunk out of her hand, and the awning hit me in the head as the other end came down.
The plastic cap at the end of the awning broke, mum's bleeding all over the place and we're both on the ground now.
The knock on the head was good though, I remembered that we needed to put the centre bracket up first. So once mum found the big bandages and DD helped bandage her up, we took the awning back up the ladders in the centre and put that bolt in first. Now the awning stayed in place by itself and we were able to put the ends up and wiggle them into the proper place. So in the fall, I'm taping a note to the awning that says "centre bolt first"!!!!
That wasn't the end of the story. After all this I decided that we needed a treat, so we went over the highway to the service centre. The Harvey's restaurant in the service centre makes great milkshakes, so I decided we all needed a treat. We got our milkshakes, but while we were there, the cashier that waited on us, passed out and the restaurant workers carried her off out of the public area to be looked after. I didn't think anything of it, other than I hoped the poor girl was all right. 
Later that night, we all got sick. Sore throats, terrible coughs. The kind of coughing fits where you need to run to the bathroom. Doctor at the walkin clinic said we have a viral infection in the throat. He didn't do a swab. He said to followup with our regular doctors if we wanted swabs and testing done.
I found I was ok, if I sat up and didn't move. 
My throat is fine today, and I'm hardly coughing at all now, so I'm headed into work.


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Despicable act....I hope he gets caught and does lots of community service. xoxo


I think it's especially mean in a charity shop and they steal stuff too Trish, but we have been told not to go after them if we spot it. That suits me fine, even though it feels wrong!! xxxxxx


----------



## jinx

Barn-dweller said:


> Trouble is you can't make them do that until the contracts are exchanged and then it's 10% with the rest on completion. xx


Again another difference between my little corner of the world and yours. We got a down payment as soon as we accepted their offer.


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> Thanks Pam , today was definitely rough. It's terrible to see you're kid sick...It's horrible to see one struggle to breathe.... nightmarish really.
> But he's fine now. Got his meds and things will move upwards from here i think.


How is his hand now? xxx


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Yes, I can imagine! Kids eh? It doesn't matter how old they are, they still worry the life out of you!! xxxxx


And even when they are in their 30's, they are still your kid when there is an emergency.


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Yes, I can imagine! Kids eh? It doesn't matter how old they are, they still worry the life out of you!! xxxxx


Good morning to you, are you off to the pictures today? I'm slowly getting into your routine :sm15: xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> Morning. Lately our weather has been very interesting to say the least. Yesterday Mr. Wonderful went to deliver a prescription to our daughter. When he went into the pharmacy (chemist?) it was 90 degrees with high humidity. When he came out it was raining and he got wet. He drove 12 miles through an awful rain storm. When he got out the vehicle the temperature had dropped 20 degrees. He was wet from the rain and then stepping out into the cold air. Brrr. We are just glad it was not a snow storm he was driving through to get the meds to her.


The weather is so freaky, I could almost imagine a snow storm at the end of that.
We had the hot humid weather over the weekend. And it was followed by an intense thunderstorm with winds whipping the trees around and tons of water falling, but it cleared the air.


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> June, me thinks you are not loving your job which may mean it's time to go do your good works elsewhere. On to the next charity ! ????


It's a really good Cancer charity, Angela and I am still pretty new. It's true the training system lacks an awful lot but I like the ladies I work with and enjoy helping the customers so I shall stick it out for now. I didn't get, erm, told off for the £20 thing, I think the manager realised she had let me down!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a wet, dull Wales. DH has gone off for the morning chasing bits of paper for the house, trying to pre-guess what the viewers will want to know on Saturday. Oh well it leaves me in peace. The weather is miserable so will get my knitting out in a minute. Got my blanket on the blocks, went to spray it and my sprayer stopped working so hope he remembers to get me a new one when he is out. Apart from that it is just a waiting game again until Saturday. The surveyor from the other viewers is coming next Tuesday so might have two interested parties or they might both run for the hill. Have a good day, Nitzi where are you? xx


Really hoping this all leads to something good for you dear!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Hope they are both interested. xx


Yeah, price war!!!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:19 am EST and 17'C (67'F). The sky is blue and my sailboat whirligig is sailing.
> Sorry to missing. It all started on Friday. I came home from work to the job of putting up the 7' awning over the back door. The weekend was going to have temperatures over 30'C and the awning helps with the air conditioning as the patio door at the back of the house faces west. The brackets for the awning are 8' up the wall and we have 2 ladders, a 7' aluminum and a 5' wooden ladder (do you see where this is going already?) We got the awning out of the basement where it is stored tied up to the main support beam and got it up to the top of the ladders. Mum was on the aluminum one on the right and I was up as high as I could go on the wooden one on the left. Mum put her end up but couldn't get the bolt into the bracket because I couldn't reach my bracket. So she brought her ladder over to my side. I'm still on the wooden ladder holding my end of the awning up. She couldn't get the awning to go into the bracket, so she started pounding on it to force it into the bracket. Well the other side popped out, fell down onto the security light, which it snapped off the wall, and crashed into the patio below. She grabbed for it and took a chunk out of her hand, and the awning hit me in the head as the other end came down.
> The plastic cap at the end of the awning broke, mum's bleeding all over the place and we're both on the ground now.
> The knock on the head was good though, I remembered that we needed to put the centre bracket up first. So once mum found the big bandages and DD helped bandage her up, we took the awning back up the ladders in the centre and put that bolt in first. Now the awning stayed in place by itself and we were able to put the ends up and wiggle them into the proper place. So in the fall, I'm taping a note to the awning that says "centre bolt first"!!!!
> That wasn't the end of the story. After all this I decided that we needed a treat, so we went over the highway to the service centre. The Harvey's restaurant in the service centre makes great milkshakes, so I decided we all needed a treat. We got our milkshakes, but while we were there, the cashier that waited on us, passed out and the restaurant workers carried her off out of the public area to be looked after. I didn't think anything of it, other than I hoped the poor girl was all right.
> Later that night, we all got sick. Sore throats, terrible coughs. The kind of coughing fits where you need to run to the bathroom. Doctor at the walkin clinic said we have a viral infection in the throat. He didn't do a swab. He said to followup with our regular doctors if we wanted swabs and testing done.
> I found I was ok, if I sat up and didn't move.
> My throat is fine today, and I'm hardly coughing at all now, so I'm headed into work.


Oh wow, what a weekend so happy you're all just about OK. Work should be a walk in the park after all that. xx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey but warm Surrey. Off to buy a load of yarn this morning for the arts festival and check in on a few exhibition spaces.
> 
> Hope you are all ok. xx


Good morning dear! Have been food shopping this morning, the shop was almost empty, unlike Sunday morning, when we usually shop, it was great!! I am going to sew a slip for Liv to wear under her prom dress as it's a little bit transparent, then this afternoon we are going to the cinema to see Oceans 8 have a good day, back later!! xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> You have two interested parties. Hoping both put in offers and have to outbid each other. I suggest making them put some nonrefundable monies down before you accept their offer.





Barn-dweller said:


> Trouble is you can't make them do that until the contracts are exchanged and then it's 10% with the rest on completion. xx


That's too bad. The nonrefundable deposits certainly help weed out people who aren't serious over here.
I'm glad that you have some action on your house. And 2 is even better.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> They do, and I still can't use my phone, even though I have spoken with 4 different techies today; so I think I will have to see how much it will cost to close out of my contract, and go to some other telco! ????????


Can they not wipe and factory reset your phone. We can do that for the phones that my company owns. We've done it when people report they lost their phone so that no company information gets where it is not supposed to be. You;ll lose any pictures and contact information that the phone is holding, but it will be just like a new phone and it will let you set a new code then.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey but warm Surrey. Off to buy a load of yarn this morning for the arts festival and check in on a few exhibition spaces.
> 
> Hope you are all ok. xx


OOh lots of fun. I'd like to be your pack mule for the day! :sm01:


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a wet, dull Wales. DH has gone off for the morning chasing bits of paper for the house, trying to pre-guess what the viewers will want to know on Saturday. Oh well it leaves me in peace. The weather is miserable so will get my knitting out in a minute. Got my blanket on the blocks, went to spray it and my sprayer stopped working so hope he remembers to get me a new one when he is out. Apart from that it is just a waiting game again until Saturday. The surveyor from the other viewers is coming next Tuesday so might have two interested parties or they might both run for the hill. Have a good day, Nitzi where are you? xx


I'm back now.
Good luck with the viewers.


----------



## nitz8catz

linkan said:


> Yes ! It's suppose to be a tad cooler we have storms rolling in to cool things down.
> That's a wonderful idea with the plant area. Plants release good stuff for you too, so there is a real correlation there.
> 
> I don't really have just one zone. Each of us have always donepour rooms in colors we find soothing. Ds has dark blues and grey's and lots of light wood features with Christmas lights all across the ceiling. He said it's his peaceful place.
> I find anywhere can be peaceful because i can just meditate like that and go to my happy place in my head lol. But i would love to build a garden oasis with statues and trees and lots of colorful plants .


My peaceful place is sitting beside a lake with waves gently lapping the shore.
Doesn't matter which lake.


----------



## jinx

Yes, I could see where it was going as I started to read your post. Very glad you are back and all that excitement is behind you.


nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:19 am EST and 17'C (67'F). The sky is blue and my sailboat whirligig is sailing.
> Sorry to missing. It all started on Friday. I came home from work to the job of putting up the 7' awning over the back door. The weekend was going to have temperatures over 30'C and the awning helps with the air conditioning as the patio door at the back of the house faces west. The brackets for the awning are 8' up the wall and we have 2 ladders, a 7' aluminum and a 5' wooden ladder (do you see where this is going already?) We got the awning out of the basement where it is stored tied up to the main support beam and got it up to the top of the ladders. Mum was on the aluminum one on the right and I was up as high as I could go on the wooden one on the left. Mum put her end up but couldn't get the bolt into the bracket because I couldn't reach my bracket. So she brought her ladder over to my side. I'm still on the wooden ladder holding my end of the awning up. She couldn't get the awning to go into the bracket, so she started pounding on it to force it into the bracket. Well the other side popped out, fell down onto the security light, which it snapped off the wall, and crashed into the patio below. She grabbed for it and took a chunk out of her hand, and the awning hit me in the head as the other end came down.
> The plastic cap at the end of the awning broke, mum's bleeding all over the place and we're both on the ground now.
> The knock on the head was good though, I remembered that we needed to put the centre bracket up first. So once mum found the big bandages and DD helped bandage her up, we took the awning back up the ladders in the centre and put that bolt in first. Now the awning stayed in place by itself and we were able to put the ends up and wiggle them into the proper place. So in the fall, I'm taping a note to the awning that says "centre bolt first"!!!!
> That wasn't the end of the story. After all this I decided that we needed a treat, so we went over the highway to the service centre. The Harvey's restaurant in the service centre makes great milkshakes, so I decided we all needed a treat. We got our milkshakes, but while we were there, the cashier that waited on us, passed out and the restaurant workers carried her off out of the public area to be looked after. I didn't think anything of it, other than I hoped the poor girl was all right.
> Later that night, we all got sick. Sore throats, terrible coughs. The kind of coughing fits where you need to run to the bathroom. Doctor at the walkin clinic said we have a viral infection in the throat. He didn't do a swab. He said to followup with our regular doctors if we wanted swabs and testing done.
> I found I was ok, if I sat up and didn't move.
> My throat is fine today, and I'm hardly coughing at all now, so I'm headed into work.


----------



## nitz8catz

linkan said:


> Ds was taken to the ER by ambulance today. He had some chest congestion and i gave him a breathing treatment. He freaked out that it made him kind of dizzy at first. Which caused a panic attack. Which made him Not able to catch his breathe. Which made us call 911 and take him in an ambulance to the ER .
> He's fine now thank goodness. But they gave him some medicine for anxiety. And flonase for the congestion. And he has to go see a therapist a few times a week to help deal with his anxiety.
> 
> Crisis averted.
> 
> But that's why I'm exhausted and need to just cool down. Today was way too hot for this stuff.


<Hugs> to both of you. I hope today is calmer and cooler.


----------



## jinx

London Girl said:


> I think it's especially mean in a charity shop and they steal stuff too Trish, but we have been told not to go after them if we spot it. That suits me fine, even though it feels wrong!! xxxxxx


This is just what I was thinking. Stealing from a charity shop is wrong on so many levels. One never knows what they would do if confronted after a theft so it is best to not chase them down.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> Yes, I could see where it was going as I started to read your post. Very glad you are back and all that excitement is behind you.


That awning is much easier to take down than it is to put up. 
And I'm definitely putting a note on the awning when we take it down in the fall.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Good morning dear! Have been food shopping this morning, the shop was almost empty, unlike Sunday morning, when we usually shop, it was great!! I am going to sew a slip for Liv to wear under her prom dress as it's a little bit transparent, then this afternoon we are going to the cinema to see Oceans 8 have a good day, back later!! xxxx


Let me know what you think of that one.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Oh wow, what a weekend so happy you're all just about OK. Work should be a walk in the park after all that. xx


I'm hoping.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> It's a really good Cancer charity, Angela and I am still pretty new. It's true the training system lacks an awful lot but I like the ladies I work with and enjoy helping the customers so I shall stick it out for now. I didn't get, erm, told off for the £20 thing, I think the manager realised she had let me down!! xxxx


I hope it only gets better as you seem to enjoy working there.


----------



## nitz8catz

Grandfather clock is telling me it's time to go.
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## SaxonLady

binkbrice said:


> Well that was close I happened to be in the dining room and looked into my bathroom to notice he was using the wrong tile on the shower walls it was only about five tiles so he was able to take them done and get the right ones it's a good thing I had extras of that tile and it looks awesome!


Whew! That was close. Well done for catching him in time.


----------



## jinx

London Girl said:


> Good morning dear! Have been food shopping this morning, the shop was almost empty, unlike Sunday morning, when we usually shop, it was great!! I am going to sew a slip for Liv to wear under her prom dress as it's a little bit transparent, then this afternoon we are going to the cinema to see Oceans 8 have a good day, back later!! xxxx


Grocery shopping is one chore I do not miss. Ordering online and pickup the order at our local Walmart is wonderful for us. Saves us dollars as the people shopping for us do not put extra items in the cart. We only have to handle the items once and that is to carry them into our home. Sure beats putting items in the carts (trolley) putting items on counter, putting bagged items into cart, putting bags into car and them carrying them into the house.


----------



## SaxonLady

linkan said:


> Yes ! It's suppose to be a tad cooler we have storms rolling in to cool things down.
> That's a wonderful idea with the plant area. Plants release good stuff for you too, so there is a real correlation there.
> 
> I don't really have just one zone. Each of us have always donepour rooms in colors we find soothing. Ds has dark blues and grey's and lots of light wood features with Christmas lights all across the ceiling. He said it's his peaceful place.
> I find anywhere can be peaceful because i can just meditate like that and go to my happy place in my head lol. But i would love to build a garden oasis with statues and trees and lots of colorful plants .


How would we survive without that happy place in our heads?


----------



## jinx

nitz8catz said:


> That awning is much easier to take down than it is to put up.
> And I'm definitely putting a note on the awning when we take it down in the fall.


I have a bunch of those notes on items throughout the house. Nowadays many things do not come with instruction booklets. So I write down the important info and put it in the box with item. This has often saved time and frustration.


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> Morning. Lately our weather has been very interesting to say the least. Yesterday Mr. Wonderful went to deliver a prescription to our daughter. When he went into the pharmacy (chemist?) it was 90 degrees with high humidity. When he came out it was raining and he got wet. He drove 12 miles through an awful rain storm. When he got out the vehicle the temperature had dropped 20 degrees. He was wet from the rain and then stepping out into the cold air. Brrr. We are just glad it was not a snow storm he was driving through to get the meds to her.


The weather has changed quite a bit, to what it used to be! Our summers are getting hotter, and seem to be lasting longer, but our Autumn/Winter seasons seem to be getting colder a lot faster, also. DH has had the heater on every morning for most of the last fortnight, and we also had it on through today, as well; but until this year, we did not need the heating, until Winter was almost half way through! I am really glad that we got a Solar system installed a year, or three, ago, so that our power bill won't be too high, when the heat of the Spring/Summer season begins. ????????????


----------



## SaxonLady

Xiang said:


> The weather has changed quite a bit, to what it used to be! Our summers are getting hotter, and seem to be lasting longer, but our Autumn/Winter seasons seem to be getting colder a lot faster, also. DH has had the heater on every morning for most of the last fortnight, and we also had it on through today, as well; but until this year, we did not need the heating, until Winter was almost half way through! I am really glad that we got a Solar system installed a year, or three, ago, so that our power bill won't be too high, when the heat of the Spring/Summer season begins. ????????????


I'm beginning to think that we should all have solar systems.


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Yes, I can imagine! Kids eh? It doesn't matter how old they are, they still worry the life out of you!! xxxxx


Too true, and when they finally begin to slow down on the worry causing; the dgk's are there, taking up the slack ????! On the other hand, I think we are all entering into the age group that our children are beginning to become concerned about us!????????


----------



## SaxonLady

Xiang said:


> Too true, and when they finally begin to slow down on the worry causing; the dgk's are there, taking up the slack ????! On the other hand, I think we are all entering into the age group that our children are beginning to become concerned about us!????????


Oh yes! DIL1's mother is now very frail. She and I are the same age, so I now get questioned closely. I still get to look after the ten-year-old twins though! Which can be exhausting.


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:19 am EST and 17'C (67'F). The sky is blue and my sailboat whirligig is sailing.
> Sorry to missing. It all started on Friday. I came home from work to the job of putting up the 7' awning over the back door. The weekend was going to have temperatures over 30'C and the awning helps with the air conditioning as the patio door at the back of the house faces west. The brackets for the awning are 8' up the wall and we have 2 ladders, a 7' aluminum and a 5' wooden ladder (do you see where this is going already?) We got the awning out of the basement where it is stored tied up to the main support beam and got it up to the top of the ladders. Mum was on the aluminum one on the right and I was up as high as I could go on the wooden one on the left. Mum put her end up but couldn't get the bolt into the bracket because I couldn't reach my bracket. So she brought her ladder over to my side. I'm still on the wooden ladder holding my end of the awning up. She couldn't get the awning to go into the bracket, so she started pounding on it to force it into the bracket. Well the other side popped out, fell down onto the security light, which it snapped off the wall, and crashed into the patio below. She grabbed for it and took a chunk out of her hand, and the awning hit me in the head as the other end came down.
> The plastic cap at the end of the awning broke, mum's bleeding all over the place and we're both on the ground now.
> The knock on the head was good though, I remembered that we needed to put the centre bracket up first. So once mum found the big bandages and DD helped bandage her up, we took the awning back up the ladders in the centre and put that bolt in first. Now the awning stayed in place by itself and we were able to put the ends up and wiggle them into the proper place. So in the fall, I'm taping a note to the awning that says "centre bolt first"!!!!
> That wasn't the end of the story. After all this I decided that we needed a treat, so we went over the highway to the service centre. The Harvey's restaurant in the service centre makes great milkshakes, so I decided we all needed a treat. We got our milkshakes, but while we were there, the cashier that waited on us, passed out and the restaurant workers carried her off out of the public area to be looked after. I didn't think anything of it, other than I hoped the poor girl was all right.
> Later that night, we all got sick. Sore throats, terrible coughs. The kind of coughing fits where you need to run to the bathroom. Doctor at the walkin clinic said we have a viral infection in the throat. He didn't do a swab. He said to followup with our regular doctors if we wanted swabs and testing done.
> I found I was ok, if I sat up and didn't move.
> My throat is fine today, and I'm hardly coughing at all now, so I'm headed into work.


Wow, what an exciting time you Canadians have, when you are preparing for hot weather! I will admit, that I did have a bit of a laugh; but that stopped, when I continued reading, and saw how badly you & your mum, could have been hurt! Although the injuries were bad enough, and then to get viral infections, on top of the injuries! Is it at all possible to get a second 7' ladder, so that there is less chance of falls happenning, next time you have to deal with the awning? Just for safety, you understand! xoxoxo


----------



## PurpleFi

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:19 am EST and 17'C (67'F). The sky is blue and my sailboat whirligig is sailing.
> Sorry to missing. It all started on Friday. I came home from work to the job of putting up the 7' awning over the back door. The weekend was going to have temperatures over 30'C and the awning helps with the air conditioning as the patio door at the back of the house faces west. The brackets for the awning are 8' up the wall and we have 2 ladders, a 7' aluminum and a 5' wooden ladder (do you see where this is going already?) We got the awning out of the basement where it is stored tied up to the main support beam and got it up to the top of the ladders. Mum was on the aluminum one on the right and I was up as high as I could go on the wooden one on the left. Mum put her end up but couldn't get the bolt into the bracket because I couldn't reach my bracket. So she brought her ladder over to my side. I'm still on the wooden ladder holding my end of the awning up. She couldn't get the awning to go into the bracket, so she started pounding on it to force it into the bracket. Well the other side popped out, fell down onto the security light, which it snapped off the wall, and crashed into the patio below. She grabbed for it and took a chunk out of her hand, and the awning hit me in the head as the other end came down.
> The plastic cap at the end of the awning broke, mum's bleeding all over the place and we're both on the ground now.
> The knock on the head was good though, I remembered that we needed to put the centre bracket up first. So once mum found the big bandages and DD helped bandage her up, we took the awning back up the ladders in the centre and put that bolt in first. Now the awning stayed in place by itself and we were able to put the ends up and wiggle them into the proper place. So in the fall, I'm taping a note to the awning that says "centre bolt first"!!!!
> That wasn't the end of the story. After all this I decided that we needed a treat, so we went over the highway to the service centre. The Harvey's restaurant in the service centre makes great milkshakes, so I decided we all needed a treat. We got our milkshakes, but while we were there, the cashier that waited on us, passed out and the restaurant workers carried her off out of the public area to be looked after. I didn't think anything of it, other than I hoped the poor girl was all right.
> Later that night, we all got sick. Sore throats, terrible coughs. The kind of coughing fits where you need to run to the bathroom. Doctor at the walkin clinic said we have a viral infection in the throat. He didn't do a swab. He said to followup with our regular doctors if we wanted swabs and testing done.
> I found I was ok, if I sat up and didn't move.
> My throat is fine today, and I'm hardly coughing at all now, so I'm headed into work.


Ooooh, ouch, yuk! You have been through the mill and back. Sending you lots of love and healing hugs. Xxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

nitz8catz said:


> OOh lots of fun. I'd like to be your pack mule for the day! :sm01:


You'd be more than welcome. Beds ready and made up. Cxx


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> I think it's especially mean in a charity shop and they steal stuff too Trish, but we have been told not to go after them if we spot it. That suits me fine, even though it feels wrong!! xxxxxx


I think some people are getting more dispicable, as society changes! There are far too many people who feel so much more entitled to have whatever they can get away with, than there were, even 10 years ago; and there doesn't seem to be any way that the authorities, or anyone else, can stop those people from believing that it is their right, to behave in such ways! When people are stealing from a place that you are working in, you are much safer if you don't try to catch them, these days, because nobody would know drugs (or other substances) they have been taking, or if they are out for a thrill, and willing to do anything to get that thrill! If you really feel something needs to be done, just try and get a good description of the perpetrators, then contact the police!

Speaking of which, a few days ago, we thought that the meter reader had come to read our electricity meter; until we heard a police communicator going off, with a conversation between two officers; then we realised that the footsteps of the person on our verandah were much too heavy to be the meter reader, because they usually try not to make any noise - so that Mint doesn't begin barking and growling - she does sound fairly ferocious, when she does that! Anyway the officer left our yard, and went intomthe neighbours yard, and had a conversation with her; but I haven't caught up with her yet, to find out what (or who) they were looking for. There is a high security prison, not far from us, and we were thinking that there might have been an escape, but thaat wasn't the case. Turns out a car had been stolen from somewhere in Adelaide, and the pair who stole it had been spotted, and subsequently caught, in the 'On The Run' store, on the way into Port Augusta! So there was a little bit of excitment in my neck of the woods last week, and we new nothing about it! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> Again another difference between my little corner of the world and yours. We got a down payment as soon as we accepted their offer.


I can't remember how a property purchase works here, I remember signing contracts, then there was a cooling off period, incase we had second thoughts, then the rest of the money was paid, and we got the keys!


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> And even when they are in their 30's, they are still your kid when there is an emergency.


That keeps going into their forties, and beyond - until our time comes to leave this world, really!


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> The weather is so freaky, I could almost imagine a snow storm at the end of that.
> We had the hot humid weather over the weekend. And it was followed by an intense thunderstorm with winds whipping the trees around and tons of water falling, but it cleared the air.


We had the cold equivalent of that, without the thunder storm. We haven't had a good storm, of any sort, for too long! Most of them go around us, and go everywhere else!


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> Hope they are both interested. xx





London Girl said:


> Yeah, price war!!!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


As long as one of them buys, at a wonderful price!xoxoxo ????????


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Can they not wipe and factory reset your phone. We can do that for the phones that my company owns. We've done it when people report they lost their phone so that no company information gets where it is not supposed to be. You;ll lose any pictures and contact information that the phone is holding, but it will be just like a new phone and it will let you set a new code then.


That has been tried, and the darn thing won't even switch off in the normal way. I have been trying to do the factory reset, with instructions from 2 people from Optus, then I was given a link, that took me to some more instructions, and also took me to the Verizon live chat, which I think is a USA telco, and not in Australia at all; and they weren't even trained to deakl with the problem I am having. I was finally put through to a Samsung Technician, and he was trying to do something, by accessing my phone,and going through his techy stuff; and nothing will switch my phone off! I can't even remove the battery, because the S7 is a sealed unit. I really hope they go back to removable batteries!????????????

Everything on my phone is already backed up, and there is a lot on there that I don't even need; so it wouldn't matter if it was wiped, in fact it might be more fun to use, again! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Let me know what you think of that one.


Yes, I would like to know also, please! xoxoxo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:19 am EST and 17'C (67'F). The sky is blue and my sailboat whirligig is sailing.
> Sorry to missing. It all started on Friday. I came home from work to the job of putting up the 7' awning over the back door. The weekend was going to have temperatures over 30'C and the awning helps with the air conditioning as the patio door at the back of the house faces west. The brackets for the awning are 8' up the wall and we have 2 ladders, a 7' aluminum and a 5' wooden ladder (do you see where this is going already?) We got the awning out of the basement where it is stored tied up to the main support beam and got it up to the top of the ladders. Mum was on the aluminum one on the right and I was up as high as I could go on the wooden one on the left. Mum put her end up but couldn't get the bolt into the bracket because I couldn't reach my bracket. So she brought her ladder over to my side. I'm still on the wooden ladder holding my end of the awning up. She couldn't get the awning to go into the bracket, so she started pounding on it to force it into the bracket. Well the other side popped out, fell down onto the security light, which it snapped off the wall, and crashed into the patio below. She grabbed for it and took a chunk out of her hand, and the awning hit me in the head as the other end came down.
> The plastic cap at the end of the awning broke, mum's bleeding all over the place and we're both on the ground now.
> The knock on the head was good though, I remembered that we needed to put the centre bracket up first. So once mum found the big bandages and DD helped bandage her up, we took the awning back up the ladders in the centre and put that bolt in first. Now the awning stayed in place by itself and we were able to put the ends up and wiggle them into the proper place. So in the fall, I'm taping a note to the awning that says "centre bolt first"!!!!
> That wasn't the end of the story. After all this I decided that we needed a treat, so we went over the highway to the service centre. The Harvey's restaurant in the service centre makes great milkshakes, so I decided we all needed a treat. We got our milkshakes, but while we were there, the cashier that waited on us, passed out and the restaurant workers carried her off out of the public area to be looked after. I didn't think anything of it, other than I hoped the poor girl was all right.
> Later that night, we all got sick. Sore throats, terrible coughs. The kind of coughing fits where you need to run to the bathroom. Doctor at the walkin clinic said we have a viral infection in the throat. He didn't do a swab. He said to followup with our regular doctors if we wanted swabs and testing done.
> I found I was ok, if I sat up and didn't move.
> My throat is fine today, and I'm hardly coughing at all now, so I'm headed into work.


What a crazy weekend!!! Glad you are okay and I hope your mum and sister are, too. xxxooo


----------



## jinx

Xiang said:


> Too true, and when they finally begin to slow down on the worry causing; the dgk's are there, taking up the slack ????! On the other hand, I think we are all entering into the age group that our children are beginning to become concerned about us!????????


I wish my kids would slow down on the worry. Yesterday our daughter suffered a slip disc. This a.m. we found out our son fell and broke his ankle.


----------



## Miss Pam

jinx said:


> I wish my kids would slow down on the worry. Yesterday our daughter suffered a slip disc. This a.m. we found out our son fell and broke his ankle.


Oh, no! I hope they both heal quickly! Worry for you continues. :sm03: xxxooo


----------



## jinx

Xiang said:


> That has been tried, and the darn thing won't even switch off in the normal way. I have been trying to do the factory reset, with instructions from 2 people from Optus, then I was given a link, that took me to some more instructions, and also took me to the Verizon live chat, which I think is a USA telco, and not in Australia at all; and they weren't even trained to deakl with the problem I am having. I was finally put through to a Samsung Technician, and he was trying to do something, by accessing my phone,and going through his techy stuff; and nothing will switch my phone off! I can't even remove the battery, because the S7 is a sealed unit. I really hope they go back to removable batteries!????????????
> 
> Everything on my phone is already backed up, and there is a lot on there that I don't even need; so it wouldn't matter if it was wiped, in fact it might be more fun to use, again! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


Do not recharge the battery. That will shut it off. Sometimes turning electronics off resets them. Do not know if that works for a phone.


----------



## Xiang

SaxonLady said:


> I'm beginning to think that we should all have solar systems.


It saves a lot during the summer, but not so much durring the winter, or during thick, clouded days. We also have solar panels for our hot water, but the electric water heater gets switched back on, when the temperature gets to about 23°C and lower, because there isn't enough heat from the sun, to get the water warm enough, but during our summer, our regular water heater is turned off, and our solar heated water gets much hotter, than we used to get during the summer, from the electric water heater! :sm06: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> I wish my kids would slow down on the worry. Yesterday our daughter suffered a slip disc. This a.m. we found out our son fell and broke his ankle.


I will admit that my mum used to worry about all of us, until her dementia got worse, then she was worrying about getting back home, after she was admitted to Hammil House, and she worried about dad being lonely, without her being home! It was quite hard on her, and dad, when she realised that she couldn't go back home with dad! ????????


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> Do not recharge the battery. That will shut it off. Sometimes turning electronics off resets them. Do not know if that works for a phone.


I am hoping that will work, but this pattern screen, that is causing all of the problems, came up because apparently my phone had been restarted, and now I can't do anything with it! *Perhaps I will give it a wash, then there will be a decent reason for me to not be able to do a thing with it!* I am hoping that once it has been flat for a while, the pattern screen will disappear, and I will be able to use my fingerprint again, but I won't hold my breath for that to happen! :sm06: :sm16: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Xiang

Well I am off to do something else now, bed would probably be the ideal place, but I am not the least bit tired; although I wish I was; I don't think I have slept much over the past couple of nights, I haven't even had any sleep through the day, to catch up!????????????


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> I wish my kids would slow down on the worry. Yesterday our daughter suffered a slip disc. This a.m. we found out our son fell and broke his ankle.


Sending loads of virtual bubble wrap xx


----------



## linkan

London Girl said:


> Doesn't encourage confidence though, does it?!! Good job you are keeping an eye on him!! xxx


But but it was my dh doing it lol. It's actually a funnier story than it sounded like and Lisa and i had a good laugh about it last night.


----------



## linkan

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:19 am EST and 17'C (67'F). The sky is blue and my sailboat whirligig is sailing.
> Sorry to missing. It all started on Friday. I came home from work to the job of putting up the 7' awning over the back door. The weekend was going to have temperatures over 30'C and the awning helps with the air conditioning as the patio door at the back of the house faces west. The brackets for the awning are 8' up the wall and we have 2 ladders, a 7' aluminum and a 5' wooden ladder (do you see where this is going already?) We got the awning out of the basement where it is stored tied up to the main support beam and got it up to the top of the ladders. Mum was on the aluminum one on the right and I was up as high as I could go on the wooden one on the left. Mum put her end up but couldn't get the bolt into the bracket because I couldn't reach my bracket. So she brought her ladder over to my side. I'm still on the wooden ladder holding my end of the awning up. She couldn't get the awning to go into the bracket, so she started pounding on it to force it into the bracket. Well the other side popped out, fell down onto the security light, which it snapped off the wall, and crashed into the patio below. She grabbed for it and took a chunk out of her hand, and the awning hit me in the head as the other end came down.
> The plastic cap at the end of the awning broke, mum's bleeding all over the place and we're both on the ground now.
> The knock on the head was good though, I remembered that we needed to put the centre bracket up first. So once mum found the big bandages and DD helped bandage her up, we took the awning back up the ladders in the centre and put that bolt in first. Now the awning stayed in place by itself and we were able to put the ends up and wiggle them into the proper place. So in the fall, I'm taping a note to the awning that says "centre bolt first"!!!!
> That wasn't the end of the story. After all this I decided that we needed a treat, so we went over the highway to the service centre. The Harvey's restaurant in the service centre makes great milkshakes, so I decided we all needed a treat. We got our milkshakes, but while we were there, the cashier that waited on us, passed out and the restaurant workers carried her off out of the public area to be looked after. I didn't think anything of it, other than I hoped the poor girl was all right.
> Later that night, we all got sick. Sore throats, terrible coughs. The kind of coughing fits where you need to run to the bathroom. Doctor at the walkin clinic said we have a viral infection in the throat. He didn't do a swab. He said to followup with our regular doctors if we wanted swabs and testing done.
> I found I was ok, if I sat up and didn't move.
> My throat is fine today, and I'm hardly coughing at all now, so I'm headed into work.


Thank goodness your all okay ! What a week !


----------



## linkan

London Girl said:


> How is his hand now? xxx


completely healed. You can see a discoloration at the wrist. But i think it will fade with time.


----------



## linkan

jinx said:


> I wish my kids would slow down on the worry. Yesterday our daughter suffered a slip disc. This a.m. we found out our son fell and broke his ankle.


Oh my we are all having a time of it !


----------



## binkbrice

London Girl said:


> Doesn't encourage confidence though, does it?!! Good job you are keeping an eye on him!! xxx


It looked good and I almost went with it but didn't know if there would be enough tile to do it that way, DS was helping but didn't catch it, I should have marked the boxes but I didn't so I'm partly to blame bil and his boss are doing a great job the tile looks fantastic!


----------



## binkbrice

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:19 am EST and 17'C (67'F). The sky is blue and my sailboat whirligig is sailing.
> Sorry to missing. It all started on Friday. I came home from work to the job of putting up the 7' awning over the back door. The weekend was going to have temperatures over 30'C and the awning helps with the air conditioning as the patio door at the back of the house faces west. The brackets for the awning are 8' up the wall and we have 2 ladders, a 7' aluminum and a 5' wooden ladder (do you see where this is going already?) We got the awning out of the basement where it is stored tied up to the main support beam and got it up to the top of the ladders. Mum was on the aluminum one on the right and I was up as high as I could go on the wooden one on the left. Mum put her end up but couldn't get the bolt into the bracket because I couldn't reach my bracket. So she brought her ladder over to my side. I'm still on the wooden ladder holding my end of the awning up. She couldn't get the awning to go into the bracket, so she started pounding on it to force it into the bracket. Well the other side popped out, fell down onto the security light, which it snapped off the wall, and crashed into the patio below. She grabbed for it and took a chunk out of her hand, and the awning hit me in the head as the other end came down.
> The plastic cap at the end of the awning broke, mum's bleeding all over the place and we're both on the ground now.
> The knock on the head was good though, I remembered that we needed to put the centre bracket up first. So once mum found the big bandages and DD helped bandage her up, we took the awning back up the ladders in the centre and put that bolt in first. Now the awning stayed in place by itself and we were able to put the ends up and wiggle them into the proper place. So in the fall, I'm taping a note to the awning that says "centre bolt first"!!!!
> That wasn't the end of the story. After all this I decided that we needed a treat, so we went over the highway to the service centre. The Harvey's restaurant in the service centre makes great milkshakes, so I decided we all needed a treat. We got our milkshakes, but while we were there, the cashier that waited on us, passed out and the restaurant workers carried her off out of the public area to be looked after. I didn't think anything of it, other than I hoped the poor girl was all right.
> Later that night, we all got sick. Sore throats, terrible coughs. The kind of coughing fits where you need to run to the bathroom. Doctor at the walkin clinic said we have a viral infection in the throat. He didn't do a swab. He said to followup with our regular doctors if we wanted swabs and testing done.
> I found I was ok, if I sat up and didn't move.
> My throat is fine today, and I'm hardly coughing at all now, so I'm headed into work.


That is not good at all, glad you all are alright!


----------



## binkbrice

London Girl said:


> I think it's especially mean in a charity shop and they steal stuff too Trish, but we have been told not to go after them if we spot it. That suits me fine, even though it feels wrong!! xxxxxx


I agree it is wrong DH works at Lowe's and they are not supposed to go after anybody that they know is stealing their to afraid the person will sue them my opinion is let them they were stealing it should be clear cut and them not win but stranger things have happened and it's just not right!


----------



## Islander

Good morning, it's cooler today thank goodness. Glad you're back Mav, not broken but a little bent! I don't trust ladder's anymore, I know their out to get me! xox


----------



## binkbrice

nitz8catz said:


> My peaceful place is sitting beside a lake with waves gently lapping the shore.
> Doesn't matter which lake.


That's mine except with the ocean!


----------



## binkbrice

jinx said:


> I wish my kids would slow down on the worry. Yesterday our daughter suffered a slip disc. This a.m. we found out our son fell and broke his ankle.


Ouch I have been there before twice, hope they both recover quickly!


----------



## linkan

binkbrice said:


> That's mine except with the ocean!


Ditto... 
But i do have this place i created in my own mind that is pretty awesome. I go there ALOT . there's a shade tree , a gentle waterfall.. A nice rock platform to sun on , flowers, and glowing purple & blue butterflies. 
Yeah the glow lol .... It's my happy place ????


----------



## binkbrice

linkan said:


> Ditto...
> But i do have this place i created in my own mind that is pretty awesome. I go there ALOT . there's a shade tree , a gentle waterfall.. A nice rock platform to sun on , flowers, and glowing purple & blue butterflies.
> Yeah the glow lol .... It's my happy place ????


Well since I don't have the ocean close the river works when I actually need to see the water and not just in my head!!


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:19 am EST and 17'C (67'F). The sky is blue and my sailboat whirligig is sailing.
> Sorry to missing. It all started on Friday. I came home from work to the job of putting up the 7' awning over the back door. The weekend was going to have temperatures over 30'C and the awning helps with the air conditioning as the patio door at the back of the house faces west. The brackets for the awning are 8' up the wall and we have 2 ladders, a 7' aluminum and a 5' wooden ladder (do you see where this is going already?) We got the awning out of the basement where it is stored tied up to the main support beam and got it up to the top of the ladders. Mum was on the aluminum one on the right and I was up as high as I could go on the wooden one on the left. Mum put her end up but couldn't get the bolt into the bracket because I couldn't reach my bracket. So she brought her ladder over to my side. I'm still on the wooden ladder holding my end of the awning up. She couldn't get the awning to go into the bracket, so she started pounding on it to force it into the bracket. Well the other side popped out, fell down onto the security light, which it snapped off the wall, and crashed into the patio below. She grabbed for it and took a chunk out of her hand, and the awning hit me in the head as the other end came down.
> The plastic cap at the end of the awning broke, mum's bleeding all over the place and we're both on the ground now.
> The knock on the head was good though, I remembered that we needed to put the centre bracket up first. So once mum found the big bandages and DD helped bandage her up, we took the awning back up the ladders in the centre and put that bolt in first. Now the awning stayed in place by itself and we were able to put the ends up and wiggle them into the proper place. So in the fall, I'm taping a note to the awning that says "centre bolt first"!!!!
> That wasn't the end of the story. After all this I decided that we needed a treat, so we went over the highway to the service centre. The Harvey's restaurant in the service centre makes great milkshakes, so I decided we all needed a treat. We got our milkshakes, but while we were there, the cashier that waited on us, passed out and the restaurant workers carried her off out of the public area to be looked after. I didn't think anything of it, other than I hoped the poor girl was all right.
> Later that night, we all got sick. Sore throats, terrible coughs. The kind of coughing fits where you need to run to the bathroom. Doctor at the walkin clinic said we have a viral infection in the throat. He didn't do a swab. He said to followup with our regular doctors if we wanted swabs and testing done.
> I found I was ok, if I sat up and didn't move.
> My throat is fine today, and I'm hardly coughing at all now, so I'm headed into work.


Oh dear, you do tell a fine tale Nitzy, and although I'm laughing, I really hope your head, your mum's hand and your throats are all ok now!! xxxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning to you, are you off to the pictures today? I'm slowly getting into your routine :sm15: xxxx


Yes, we went to see Oceans 8, it was pretty good even though I fell asleep during the first 20 minutes!! After our Saxy mentioning the Wimpy Bar, we decided to have lunch there for a change and I am very happy to report that Brown Derby is still on the menu and I'm assured it always will be in every Wimpy in the country! I was too full for one so I settled for an Eton Mess Sundae, not as good as last Saturday's at Mrs P's but it wasn't bad!!


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Grocery shopping is one chore I do not miss. Ordering online and pickup the order at our local Walmart is wonderful for us. Saves us dollars as the people shopping for us do not put extra items in the cart. We only have to handle the items once and that is to carry them into our home. Sure beats putting items in the carts (trolley) putting items on counter, putting bagged items into cart, putting bags into car and them carrying them into the house.


I quite enjoy strolling round and seeing what's on offer. When it's no longer easy to do, I shall convert to ordering online!! xxx


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> I think some people are getting more dispicable, as society changes! There are far too many people who feel so much more entitled to have whatever they can get away with, than there were, even 10 years ago; and there doesn't seem to be any way that the authorities, or anyone else, can stop those people from believing that it is their right, to behave in such ways! When people are stealing from a place that you are working in, you are much safer if you don't try to catch them, these days, because nobody would know drugs (or other substances) they have been taking, or if they are out for a thrill, and willing to do anything to get that thrill! If you really feel something needs to be done, just try and get a good description of the perpetrators, then contact the police!
> 
> Speaking of which, a few days ago, we thought that the meter reader had come to read our electricity meter; until we heard a police communicator going off, with a conversation between two officers; then we realised that the footsteps of the person on our verandah were much too heavy to be the meter reader, because they usually try not to make any noise - so that Mint doesn't begin barking and growling - she does sound fairly ferocious, when she does that! Anyway the officer left our yard, and went intomthe neighbours yard, and had a conversation with her; but I haven't caught up with her yet, to find out what (or who) they were looking for. There is a high security prison, not far from us, and we were thinking that there might have been an escape, but thaat wasn't the case. Turns out a car had been stolen from somewhere in Adelaide, and the pair who stole it had been spotted, and subsequently caught, in the 'On The Run' store, on the way into Port Augusta! So there was a little bit of excitment in my neck of the woods last week, and we new nothing about it! xoxoxo


How ironic that they were caught in that particular store!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> Yes, I would like to know also, please! xoxoxo


Ok, just to add to my previous note, there is a nice little twist at the end, all the 'girls' were really good and looked fabulous, clever story well produced!!


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> I wish my kids would slow down on the worry. Yesterday our daughter suffered a slip disc. This a.m. we found out our son fell and broke his ankle.


Oh no, I suppose you can only say 'thank goodness it wasn't worse'!! Hope they both heal quickly!!


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> Well I am off to do something else now, bed would probably be the ideal place, but I am not the least bit tired; although I wish I was; I don't think I have slept much over the past couple of nights, I haven't even had any sleep through the day, to catch up!????????????


Stop worrying about that phone!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> But but it was my dh doing it lol. It's actually a funnier story than it sounded like and Lisa and i had a good laugh about it last night.


Oh no, that is really funny!! Here was I thinking that Susan's Jim was over there messing up!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> completely healed. You can see a discoloration at the wrist. But i think it will fade with time.


That's great, he was pretty lucky after all I guess!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

binkbrice said:


> I agree it is wrong DH works at Lowe's and they are not supposed to go after anybody that they know is stealing their to afraid the person will sue them my opinion is let them they were stealing it should be clear cut and them not win but stranger things have happened and it's just not right!


I don't think the shop bosses worry so much about being sued but that they could have a weapon and come back at us if we went after them. Most of the goods are donated so the company don't really lose out, it's just nasty!! :sm22: :sm14: :sm25: xxx


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> Ditto...
> But i do have this place i created in my own mind that is pretty awesome. I go there ALOT . there's a shade tree , a gentle waterfall.. A nice rock platform to sun on , flowers, and glowing purple & blue butterflies.
> Yeah the glow lol .... It's my happy place ????


Ah, that sounds like mindfulness, wish I could concentrate for long enough to use that!!


----------



## jinx

London Girl said:


> I quite enjoy strolling round and seeing what's on offer. When it's no longer easy to do, I shall convert to ordering online!! xxx


Interesting. I find it hard to imagine grocery shopping as a pleasurable experience. Good thing we have a choice. I have loved every order we have received. Today I was disappointed to see that for my 26 items I had 24 bags. I told Mr. Wonderful I would call and politely suggest they not use so many bags. It did not take long before I was irritated. Her response to me was, "what is the problem?" Then she started to explain how they fill an order and that I was not educated as to what was involved. Blab blab blab. I thanked her and filled out the survey giving the store a 1 out of 5 and explained why. Not just the bags, but the attitude. Can you tell I am still irritated? I just cannot figure out a way they could use my hand crocheted bags and eliminate the plastic bags entirely.


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Yes, we went to see Oceans 8, it was pretty good even though I fell asleep during the first 20 minutes!! After our Saxy mentioning the Wimpy Bar, we decided to have lunch there for a change and I am very happy to report that Brown Derby is still on the menu and I'm assured it always will be in every Wimpy in the country! I was too full for one so I settled for an Eton Mess Sundae, not as good as last Saturday's at Mrs P's but it wasn't bad!!


Well I have to go back again and have a brown derby! Or....Eton Mess is always good...

I didn't get to lunch with the vetlettes today as I was coughing and spluttering. Missed them


----------



## binkbrice

The shower is almost done being tiled yay!


----------



## Barn-dweller

binkbrice said:


> The shower is almost done being tiled yay!


Getting there. xx :sm24:


----------



## RookieRetiree

Looks nice.


----------



## PurpleFi

binkbrice said:


> The shower is almost done being tiled yay!


Looking good. Nice tiles xxx


----------



## Miss Pam

binkbrice said:


> The shower is almost done being tiled yay!


It's awesome! :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Interesting. I find it hard to imagine grocery shopping as a pleasurable experience. Good thing we have a choice. I have loved every order we have received. Today I was disappointed to see that for my 26 items I had 24 bags. I told Mr. Wonderful I would call and politely suggest they not use so many bags. It did not take long before I was irritated. Her response to me was, "what is the problem?" Then she started to explain how they fill an order and that I was not educated as to what was involved. Blab blab blab. I thanked her and filled out the survey giving the store a 1 out of 5 and explained why. Not just the bags, but the attitude. Can you tell I am still irritated? I just cannot figure out a way they could use my hand crocheted bags and eliminate the plastic bags entirely.


Well that's one good reason for me to do the shopping myself! We have had the same 'bags for life' for about 8 years now, I detest plastic bags - plastic _anything_, come to that!! That was very rude though, speaking to you in such a patronising way when you were making a very valid point! Hope they take your 1/5 on board!! xxx


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> Well I have to go back again and have a brown derby! Or....Eton Mess is always good...
> 
> I didn't get to lunch with the vetlettes today as I was coughing and spluttering. Missed them


Yes, you must do that Janet!! I was a bit shocked at how expensive it is there now but the place hadn't changed in many years and is still kept absolutely spotless!!


----------



## London Girl

binkbrice said:


> The shower is almost done being tiled yay!


Ooh, me likeee!!!! Nice job, Mr R!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Good morning my lovelies!! I was awake at 5 am this morning, tossed and turned for an hour then got up and went swimming!! Only managed 20 lengths of the pool today but it's been a while. Am out later today to visit a friend but will be back this evening. Have a good day all of you and sending you lots of love and hugs!! xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a wet Wales, will the sun ever come back? Got another viewer on Friday morning so going to have to do shopping tomorrow by the looks of it. I'm not complaining though, the more the merrier. Have a good day, enjoy. xx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a wet Wales, will the sun ever come back? Got another viewer on Friday morning so going to have to do shopping tomorrow by the looks of it. I'm not complaining though, the more the merrier. Have a good day, enjoy. xx


Absolutely great news, maybe this time of the year is better for house hunting than earlier? Grey here today too but no rain yet and 17.6'C when I came in just now but feels cooler! xxxx


----------



## RookieRetiree

London Girl said:


> Good morning my lovelies!! I was awake at 5 am this morning, tossed and turned for an hour then got up and went swimming!! Only managed 20 lengths of the pool today but it's been a while. Am out later today to visit a friend but will be back this evening. Have a good day all of you and sending you lots of love and hugs!! xxxxxxxxx


Good for you. It's zero dark thirty here and I'm headed back to bed.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a wet Wales, will the sun ever come back? Got another viewer on Friday morning so going to have to do shopping tomorrow by the looks of it. I'm not complaining though, the more the merrier. Have a good day, enjoy. xx


I'm so happy you're getting more viewers.


----------



## PurpleFi

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm so happy you're getting more viewers.


What she said, bit like buses 3 come along all together. xxx


----------



## Xiang

binkbrice said:


> Well since I don't have the ocean close the river works when I actually need to see the water and not just in my head!!


I used to be able to stand on my front verandah, if I wanted to see the ocean; then someone built 3 houses across the road, so now we have to drive somewhere to see the water! Still don't need to go far though. ????????


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a cooler and grey Surrey. It's Wednesday, so it's shopping, fish and chips and singing.

Started making a little pouch for my home made (DDs father in law) crochet hooks, but as soon as I had finished it I knew it was wrong and the look on Mr Ps face agreed with me. It would have made a perfect willy warmer. Not that I know anything about them, of course. So I am now adapting a case I already have.

I am now planning what I want to do post arts festival. I seem to have a very long list and I have also found a wonderful 5 day workshop, but I am not sure about that.

Happy Wednesday everyone. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Good morning my lovelies!! I was awake at 5 am this morning, tossed and turned for an hour then got up and went swimming!! Only managed 20 lengths of the pool today but it's been a while. Am out later today to visit a friend but will be back this evening. Have a good day all of you and sending you lots of love and hugs!! xxxxxxxxx


Wow I am impressed! Can't remember the last time I went swimming. xx


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:22 am EST and 12'C (54' F). There are high puffy clouds that gave me a very pretty sunrise. The rain will stay south of me.
I'm feeling much better, didn't cough much last night and got lots of sleep. yay. I even knit a few rows on my summer top last night. I may even get it finished before summer is over.
Our government has approved the recreational marijuana bill so starting Sept 1, I can buy marijuana at the liquor store. Not that I will, it never did anything for me. But the authorities are expecting a big spike in use for the first few months. Anyone want to come for a visit? :sm17: :sm02:


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Wow I am impressed! Can't remember the last time I went swimming. xx


I can remember the last time I went swimming. There was this river in BC...... :sm02: :sm02: :sm02: :sm02: :sm02: :sm02: :sm02: :sm02: :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a cooler and grey Surrey. It's Wednesday, so it's shopping, fish and chips and singing.
> 
> Started making a little pouch for my home made (DDs father in law) crochet hooks, but as soon as I had finished it I knew it was wrong and the look on Mr Ps face agreed with me. It would have made a perfect willy warmer. Not that I know anything about them, of course. So I am now adapting a case I already have.
> 
> I am now planning what I want to do post arts festival. I seem to have a very long list and I have also found a wonderful 5 day workshop, but I am not sure about that.
> 
> Happy Wednesday everyone. xx


 :sm12: oops.
Try again. I'm sure you'll come up with the perfect holder for your crochet hooks.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> I used to be able to stand on my front verandah, if I wanted to see the ocean; then someone built 3 houses across the road, so now we have to drive somewhere to see the water! Still don't need to go far though. ????????


You just need to make a children's fort ("tree fort") that lets you climb up above the houses so you get the view again. Just make a ramp that goes round and round it to get to the top. I'll bet there's a nice breeze up there too.
I just need to go to the end of the road at the end of my court. Then I'm on a hill and can see down to Lake Ontario. Not the ocean, but it has lovely waves, seagulls and wild weather.


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Wow I am impressed! Can't remember the last time I went swimming. xx


Nor me!! I renewed my Saverpass last September and I think this is the first time I have used it! :sm12: :sm12: :sm12: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:22 am EST and 12'C (54' F). There are high puffy clouds that gave me a very pretty sunrise. The rain will stay south of me.
> I'm feeling much better, didn't cough much last night and got lots of sleep. yay. I even knit a few rows on my summer top last night. I may even get it finished before summer is over.
> Our government has approved the recreational marijuana bill so starting Sept 1, I can buy marijuana at the liquor store. Not that I will, it never did anything for me. But the authorities are expecting a big spike in use for the first few months. Anyone want to come for a visit? :sm17: :sm02:


I know some people that it would benefit but not for me thanks!! So glad you are feeling better and have you put the bins out?! xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Absolutely great news, maybe this time of the year is better for house hunting than earlier? Grey here today too but no rain yet and 17.6'C when I came in just now but feels cooler! xxxx


That feels chilly after the hotter temperatures.
I hope the rain holds off.


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> I can remember the last time I went swimming. There was this river in BC...... :sm02: :sm02: :sm02: :sm02: :sm02: :sm02: :sm02: :sm02: :sm02: :sm02:


 :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a wet Wales, will the sun ever come back? Got another viewer on Friday morning so going to have to do shopping tomorrow by the looks of it. I'm not complaining though, the more the merrier. Have a good day, enjoy. xx


That's great. Keep 'em coming. Someone is going to buy your house before the summer is over.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Good morning my lovelies!! I was awake at 5 am this morning, tossed and turned for an hour then got up and went swimming!! Only managed 20 lengths of the pool today but it's been a while. Am out later today to visit a friend but will be back this evening. Have a good day all of you and sending you lots of love and hugs!! xxxxxxxxx


What a wonderful way to start the day.
You have a good day too.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Yes, you must do that Janet!! I was a bit shocked at how expensive it is there now but the place hadn't changed in many years and is still kept absolutely spotless!!


Isn't that part of Wimpy's appeal, they haven't changed in all these years? I know ours are really retro.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Well that's one good reason for me to do the shopping myself! We have had the same 'bags for life' for about 8 years now, I detest plastic bags - plastic _anything_, come to that!! That was very rude though, speaking to you in such a patronising way when you were making a very valid point! Hope they take your 1/5 on board!! xxx


I find I have to use the plastic store bags at the self checkout machines. They never can measure my own bags properly and keep telling me to put stuff in my bag when it is already in there. I don't have that problem when I use their bags.
And Costco doesn't have any bags. Everything is just put in the carts and transferred to my bags when I get to the car. That works.
I can't figure out why the self checkout machines don't allow that.


----------



## nitz8catz

binkbrice said:


> The shower is almost done being tiled yay!


Awesome. I need to hire your BIL and his boss to fix our cave of a shower.


----------



## nitz8catz

SaxonLady said:


> Well I have to go back again and have a brown derby! Or....Eton Mess is always good...
> 
> I didn't get to lunch with the vetlettes today as I was coughing and spluttering. Missed them


I hope you are feeling better soon. I'm sorry you had to miss the vetlettes lunch.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> Interesting. I find it hard to imagine grocery shopping as a pleasurable experience. Good thing we have a choice. I have loved every order we have received. Today I was disappointed to see that for my 26 items I had 24 bags. I told Mr. Wonderful I would call and politely suggest they not use so many bags. It did not take long before I was irritated. Her response to me was, "what is the problem?" Then she started to explain how they fill an order and that I was not educated as to what was involved. Blab blab blab. I thanked her and filled out the survey giving the store a 1 out of 5 and explained why. Not just the bags, but the attitude. Can you tell I am still irritated? I just cannot figure out a way they could use my hand crocheted bags and eliminate the plastic bags entirely.


Customer service seems to be an old fashioned concept these days. Which is why I prefer the self checkout.
Although I do have to say that Costco seems to have the happiest, friendliest employees ever. 
Can you write an email to head office?


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Ah, that sounds like mindfulness, wish I could concentrate for long enough to use that!!


That's the problem, don't concentrate. Clear your mind of everything except your happy place. :sm01:


----------



## jinx

London Girl said:


> Well that's one good reason for me to do the shopping myself! We have had the same 'bags for life' for about 8 years now, I detest plastic bags - plastic _anything_, come to that!! That was very rude though, speaking to you in such a patronising way when you were making a very valid point! Hope they take your 1/5 on board!! xxx


The bags are the only negative I have about drive up grocery. It is a big negative. They have to figure out a way to put the groceries in returnable bins or something to eliminate the use of bags. I wonder how states do it where bags are outlawed.
They did take my 1/5 on board. They emailed me a $10.00 coupon and thanked me for my useful suggestion. The store has been told to retrain employees regarding the use of bags. So, I got results without being nasty and without giving the name of the employee that was having a bad day. :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Ok, just to add to my previous note, there is a nice little twist at the end, all the 'girls' were really good and looked fabulous, clever story well produced!!


Thanks for that review. I think Ocean's is in our theatre this weekend.


----------



## RookieRetiree

jinx said:


> The bags are the only negative I have about drive up grocery. It is a big negative. They have to figure out a way to put the groceries in returnable bins or something to eliminate the use of bags. I wonder how states do it where bags are outlawed.
> They did take my 1/5 on board. They emailed me a $10.00 coupon and thanked me for my useful suggestion. The store has been told to retrain employees regarding the use of bags. So, I got results without being nasty and without giving the name of the employee that was having a bad day. :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


Good for you and all who come after you.


----------



## jinx

London Girl said:


> Good morning my lovelies!! I was awake at 5 am this morning, tossed and turned for an hour then got up and went swimming!! Only managed 20 lengths of the pool today but it's been a while. Am out later today to visit a friend but will be back this evening. Have a good day all of you and sending you lots of love and hugs!! xxxxxxxxx


Morning. Great way to start the day. The swimming I mean not the tossing and turning.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> The bags are the only negative I have about drive up grocery. It is a big negative. They have to figure out a way to put the groceries in returnable bins or something to eliminate the use of bags. I wonder how states do it where bags are outlawed.
> They did take my 1/5 on board. They emailed me a $10.00 coupon and thanked me for my useful suggestion. The store has been told to retrain employees regarding the use of bags. So, I got results without being nasty and without giving the name of the employee that was having a bad day. :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


Our grocery delivery service has green plastic bins that they use to deliver the goods. There is an initial charge for them, but they are reusable.
That's great that they listened to you.


----------



## jinx

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a wet Wales, will the sun ever come back? Got another viewer on Friday morning so going to have to do shopping tomorrow by the looks of it. I'm not complaining though, the more the merrier. Have a good day, enjoy. xx


Good luck with the new viewer. Hope they know that two others are interested. Seems to make people want things more if they know they may be in competition to get it. Good Luck to you.


----------



## nitz8catz

Ladies, we've been chatty again, so, with your permission, I'll start a new thread again. This time I won't put it in Main.
I'll set it up tonight before I go to bed and send you all a PM or email.


----------



## nitz8catz

I just heard the garbagemen pick up the bins. Good thing I put ours out first thing this morning. So I'm signing off now.
Everyone have a lovely day.


----------



## jinx

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a cooler and grey Surrey. It's Wednesday, so it's shopping, fish and chips and singing.
> 
> Started making a little pouch for my home made (DDs father in law) crochet hooks, but as soon as I had finished it I knew it was wrong and the look on Mr Ps face agreed with me. It would have made a perfect willy warmer. Not that I know anything about them, of course. So I am now adapting a case I already have.
> 
> I am now planning what I want to do post arts festival. I seem to have a very long list and I have also found a wonderful 5 day workshop, but I am not sure about that.
> 
> Happy Wednesday everyone. xx


Happy fish and chips day to you. Those beautiful hooks deserve a special case. I am sure you will come up with the perfect non willy warmer case for them. Although we might call it a non Peter or Dick warmer.


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> The bags are the only negative I have about drive up grocery. It is a big negative. They have to figure out a way to put the groceries in returnable bins or something to eliminate the use of bags. I wonder how states do it where bags are outlawed.
> They did take my 1/5 on board. They emailed me a $10.00 coupon and thanked me for my useful suggestion. The store has been told to retrain employees regarding the use of bags. So, I got results without being nasty and without giving the name of the employee that was having a bad day. :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


Result. xx :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## jinx

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:22 am EST and 12'C (54' F). There are high puffy clouds that gave me a very pretty sunrise. The rain will stay south of me.
> I'm feeling much better, didn't cough much last night and got lots of sleep. yay. I even knit a few rows on my summer top last night. I may even get it finished before summer is over.
> Our government has approved the recreational marijuana bill so starting Sept 1, I can buy marijuana at the liquor store. Not that I will, it never did anything for me. But the authorities are expecting a big spike in use for the first few months. Anyone want to come for a visit? :sm17: :sm02:


Morning. Glad the cough is not hanging around and that you are able to get good rest.
It will be nice to have your summer top finished even if the temperature are not cooperating. We are getting the rain that is south of you. :sm02:


----------



## jinx

nitz8catz said:


> Customer service seems to be an old fashioned concept these days. Which is why I prefer the self checkout.
> Although I do have to say that Costco seems to have the happiest, friendliest employees ever.
> Can you write an email to head office?


I was pleased to receive a response to the survey I filled out. Seems they do follow through with the negative responses. I often find my attitude affects the attitude of the employee I am dealing with. A friendly hello and smile often works wonders. Not always, but sometimes it helps.


----------



## jinx

nitz8catz said:


> Our grocery delivery service has green plastic bins that they use to deliver the goods. There is an initial charge for them, but they are reusable.
> That's great that they listened to you.


That is exactly what I was talking about in an earlier post. I did not know that some places were using that idea. We had the perfect size bins that our recyclable items use to be collected in.


----------



## jinx

jinx said:


> Morning. Glad the cough is not hanging around and that you are able to get good rest.
> It will be nice to have your summer top finished even if the temperature are not cooperating. We are getting the rain that is south of you. :sm02:


I made an error. We are almost due west of you as the crow flies. Not south at all.


----------



## Xiang

binkbrice said:


> The shower is almost done being tiled yay!


It looks very nice! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm so happy you're getting more viewers.





PurpleFi said:


> What she said, bit like buses 3 come along all together. xxx


What they said! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> You just need to make a children's fort ("tree fort") that lets you climb up above the houses so you get the view again. Just make a ramp that goes round and round it to get to the top. I'll bet there's a nice breeze up there too.
> I just need to go to the end of the road at the end of my court. Then I'm on a hill and can see down to Lake Ontario. Not the ocean, but it has lovely waves, seagulls and wild weather.


No can do; my head is already high enough from the ground, and I really don't like high places! ????????????????????


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a cooler and grey Surrey. It's Wednesday, so it's shopping, fish and chips and singing.
> 
> Started making a little pouch for my home made (DDs father in law) crochet hooks, but as soon as I had finished it I knew it was wrong and the look on Mr Ps face agreed with me. It would have made a perfect willy warmer. Not that I know anything about them, of course. So I am now adapting a case I already have.
> 
> I am now planning what I want to do post arts festival. I seem to have a very long list and I have also found a wonderful 5 day workshop, but I am not sure about that.
> 
> Happy Wednesday everyone. xx


That reminds me of when my first husband came forwards off his motor bike and was bruised where it hurts most. I have never since then offered to knit anyone a willy warmer in super soft angora!


----------



## binkbrice

Xiang said:


> I used to be able to stand on my front verandah, if I wanted to see the ocean; then someone built 3 houses across the road, so now we have to drive somewhere to see the water! Still don't need to go far though. ????????


That's a shame that your view got blocked!


----------



## binkbrice

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a cooler and grey Surrey. It's Wednesday, so it's shopping, fish and chips and singing.
> 
> Started making a little pouch for my home made (DDs father in law) crochet hooks, but as soon as I had finished it I knew it was wrong and the look on Mr Ps face agreed with me. It would have made a perfect willy warmer. Not that I know anything about them, of course. So I am now adapting a case I already have.
> 
> I am now planning what I want to do post arts festival. I seem to have a very long list and I have also found a wonderful 5 day workshop, but I am not sure about that.
> 
> Happy Wednesday everyone. xx


Oh Josephine you have no idea how much I needed that laugh!!
:sm09: :sm09:


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> I find I have to use the plastic store bags at the self checkout machines. They never can measure my own bags properly and keep telling me to put stuff in my bag when it is already in there. I don't have that problem when I use their bags.
> And Costco doesn't have any bags. Everything is just put in the carts and transferred to my bags when I get to the car. That works.
> I can't figure out why the self checkout machines don't allow that.


I remember that from Costco near Seattle!!


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> That's the problem, don't concentrate. Clear your mind of everything except your happy place. :sm01:


Hmm, it's the clearing the mind bit that I find difficult, mine jumps about all over the place!! ???? ???? ????


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> I can remember the last time I went swimming. There was this river in BC...... :sm02: :sm02: :sm02: :sm02: :sm02: :sm02: :sm02: :sm02: :sm02: :sm02:


Oh ya, this river! :sm08:


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> Ladies, we've been chatty again, so, with your permission, I'll start a new thread again. This time I won't put it in Main.
> I'll set it up tonight before I go to bed and send you all a PM or email.


I'll save you some work.. I'll be watching. xoxo


----------



## PurpleFi

nitz8catz said:


> I can remember the last time I went swimming. There was this river in BC...... :sm02: :sm02: :sm02: :sm02: :sm02: :sm02: :sm02: :sm02: :sm02: :sm02:


That's right. Must have been the last time for me. Xx


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Good morning my lovelies!! I was awake at 5 am this morning, tossed and turned for an hour then got up and went swimming!! Only managed 20 lengths of the pool today but it's been a while. Am out later today to visit a friend but will be back this evening. Have a good day all of you and sending you lots of love and hugs!! xxxxxxxxx


Have a fun day out! Great way to start it other than the tossing and turning at 5 a.m.! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a wet Wales, will the sun ever come back? Got another viewer on Friday morning so going to have to do shopping tomorrow by the looks of it. I'm not complaining though, the more the merrier. Have a good day, enjoy. xx


That's great, Jacky! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> I can remember the last time I went swimming. There was this river in BC...... :sm02: :sm02: :sm02: :sm02: :sm02: :sm02: :sm02: :sm02: :sm02: :sm02:


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi

Islander said:


> Oh ya, this river! :sm08:


Happy if somewhat slippery memories xxxx


----------



## Islander

Good morning, up early for a appointment for Mr. J. Hopefully we will be back before the heat gets too high, the rest of the week will be nice in the low 70's. The elk are sneaking in at night but they haven't found this poppy yet... I never planted this one, a bird must have dropped a seed, it's almost 5 feet tall!


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:22 am EST and 12'C (54' F). There are high puffy clouds that gave me a very pretty sunrise. The rain will stay south of me.
> I'm feeling much better, didn't cough much last night and got lots of sleep. yay. I even knit a few rows on my summer top last night. I may even get it finished before summer is over.
> Our government has approved the recreational marijuana bill so starting Sept 1, I can buy marijuana at the liquor store. Not that I will, it never did anything for me. But the authorities are expecting a big spike in use for the first few months. Anyone want to come for a visit? :sm17: :sm02:


Glad you're feeling better. Marijuana has been legal here in Washington State for several years now. I think there was an initial spike in its usage, but leveled out pretty quickly. Special shops for them - not in the liquor stores. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> I find I have to use the plastic store bags at the self checkout machines. They never can measure my own bags properly and keep telling me to put stuff in my bag when it is already in there. I don't have that problem when I use their bags.
> And Costco doesn't have any bags. Everything is just put in the carts and transferred to my bags when I get to the car. That works.
> I can't figure out why the self checkout machines don't allow that.


I usually remember to take my bags into Costco when I go there and that works out well for me. I use my own bags at the grocery stores, too. xxxooo


----------



## Islander

Miss Pam said:


> That's great, Jacky! xxxooo


Agreed! The more the merrier!


----------



## Miss Pam

jinx said:


> The bags are the only negative I have about drive up grocery. It is a big negative. They have to figure out a way to put the groceries in returnable bins or something to eliminate the use of bags. I wonder how states do it where bags are outlawed.
> They did take my 1/5 on board. They emailed me a $10.00 coupon and thanked me for my useful suggestion. The store has been told to retrain employees regarding the use of bags. So, I got results without being nasty and without giving the name of the employee that was having a bad day. :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


Great outcome all around! Let's hope next time you get a more practical # of bags. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> Ladies, we've been chatty again, so, with your permission, I'll start a new thread again. This time I won't put it in Main.
> I'll set it up tonight before I go to bed and send you all a PM or email.


Thank you for doing this for all of us!!! xxxooo


----------



## RookieRetiree

London Girl said:


> Hmm, it's the clearing the mind bit that I find difficult, mine jumps about all over the place!! ???? ???? ????


I call it ????monkey brain???? and I'm trying to learn guided meditation to replace it.


----------



## Miss Pam

Islander said:


> Oh ya, this river! :sm08:


Wonderful memories!!!!! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Islander said:


> Good morning, up early for a appointment for Mr. J. Hopefully we will be back before the heat gets too high, the rest of the week will be nice in the low 70's. The elk are sneaking in at night but they haven't found this poppy yet... I never planted this one, a bird must have dropped a seed, it's almost 5 feet tall!


Pretty! xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi

Islander said:


> Good morning, up early for a appointment for Mr. J. Hopefully we will be back before the heat gets too high, the rest of the week will be nice in the low 70's. The elk are sneaking in at night but they haven't found this poppy yet... I never planted this one, a bird must have dropped a seed, it's almost 5 feet tall!


Gorgeous colour xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

RookieRetiree said:


> I call it ????monkey brain???? and I'm trying to learn guided meditation to replace it.


You'll get it with practice. Just a little every day and soon you will be able to turn it on like a switch. Xxx


----------



## linkan

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:22 am EST and 12'C (54' F). There are high puffy clouds that gave me a very pretty sunrise. The rain will stay south of me.
> I'm feeling much better, didn't cough much last night and got lots of sleep. yay. I even knit a few rows on my summer top last night. I may even get it finished before summer is over.
> Our government has approved the recreational marijuana bill so starting Sept 1, I can buy marijuana at the liquor store. Not that I will, it never did anything for me. But the authorities are expecting a big spike in use for the first few months. Anyone want to come for a visit? :sm17: :sm02:


I wish they would pass it here ! There are many forms you can get. You don't have to smoke it anymore. It would help my joint (no pun intended) pain tremendously. I'd use it in a heartbeat. Plus it would help me sleep !????


----------



## linkan

nitz8catz said:


> Awesome. I need to hire your BIL and his boss to fix our cave of a shower.


Just another good excuse to come visit you !


----------



## linkan

I've heard the smell of cookies and white flowers make people feel homey when house hunting...


----------



## RookieRetiree

linkan said:


> I've heard the smell of cookies and white flowers make people feel homey when house hunting...


When we were looking for houses for daughter, the overwhelming smells of candles, etc. were usually meant to cover up unpleasant smells. Baking cookies or cinnamon rolls sounds like a good idea.


----------



## quatrefoilknits

Islander, what a gorgeous photo of poppies. Love the light. Thanks for sharing. :sm11:


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Ladies, we've been chatty again, so, with your permission, I'll start a new thread again. This time I won't put it in Main.
> I'll set it up tonight before I go to bed and send you all a PM or email.


Thank you love!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> I just heard the garbagemen pick up the bins. Good thing I put ours out first thing this morning. So I'm signing off now.
> Everyone have a lovely day.


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> The bags are the only negative I have about drive up grocery. It is a big negative. They have to figure out a way to put the groceries in returnable bins or something to eliminate the use of bags. I wonder how states do it where bags are outlawed.
> They did take my 1/5 on board. They emailed me a $10.00 coupon and thanked me for my useful suggestion. The store has been told to retrain employees regarding the use of bags. So, I got results without being nasty and without giving the name of the employee that was having a bad day. :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


Win for you, win for the store and win for the planet!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Oh ya, this river! :sm08:


Oh, such happy days!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> Have a fun day out! Great way to start it other than the tossing and turning at 5 a.m.! xxxooo


Thanks Pam! Yes, it was a really nice swim, I really must try and do it on amore regular basis!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Good morning, up early for a appointment for Mr. J. Hopefully we will be back before the heat gets too high, the rest of the week will be nice in the low 70's. The elk are sneaking in at night but they haven't found this poppy yet... I never planted this one, a bird must have dropped a seed, it's almost 5 feet tall!


Beautiful colour!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz wrote:
Ladies, we've been chatty again, so, with your permission, I'll start a new thread again. This time I won't put it in Main.
I'll set it up tonight before I go to bed and send you all a PM or email.



Miss Pam said:


> Thank you for doing this for all of us!!! xxxooo


.....and from me!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

RookieRetiree said:


> I call it ????monkey brain???? and I'm trying to learn guided meditation to replace it.


I like that and it sounds about right, if meditation works, please let me know, I might look into it!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> I wish they would pass it here ! There are many forms you can get. You don't have to smoke it anymore. It would help my joint (no pun intended) pain tremendously. I'd use it in a heartbeat. Plus it would help me sleep !????


I expect it's coming your way eventually, hope it comes soon for you! xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Thank you love!! xxxx


What she said xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> I like that and it sounds about right, if meditation works, please let me know, I might look into it!! xxxx


It does. I could show you how sometime. xx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> It does. I could show you how sometime. xx


Thank you! xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> It does. I could show you how sometime. xx


A couple of Tia Marias and I can go into a lovely trance. :sm23: Just thought you'd like to know we seem to have a hare taken up residence in our garden. xx


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> A couple of Tia Marias and I can go into a lovely trance. :sm23: Just thought you'd like to know we seem to have a hare taken up residence in our garden. xx


I want to move in! I love hares. They were here in great numbers until the wretched Normans brought in rabbits and bred them for hunting.


----------



## PurpleFi

SaxonLady said:


> I want to move in! I love hares. They were here in great numbers until the wretched Normans brought in rabbits and bred them for hunting.


Hope you are feeling better today. xx


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> Hope you are feeling better today. xx


It's a totally treacle day.


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> A couple of Tia Marias and I can go into a lovely trance. :sm23: Just thought you'd like to know we seem to have a hare taken up residence in our garden. xx


She'll be up there in the morning with her camera and felting equipment!!! xxxx


----------



## grandma susan

Well hello girls. I've been full of busy. I went out for a car very on Monday with s and b girls. Tues I went to the over 60's and wo $3 for my holiday purse. Today I took "little car" in for her MOT and she passed with flying colours. I also bought some curtains. I've gone for mauve with having a light grey carpet. The family are coming on Saturday to hopefully finish wallpapering for me. Cut the carpet up and take it to the tip. That's the plan anyway. I'm sure things will change. I've got some catching up to do. Love you all.


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> Well hello girls. I've been full of busy. I went out for a car very on Monday with s and b girls. Tues I went to the over 60's and wo $3 for my holiday purse. Today I took "little car" in for her MOT and she passed with flying colours. I also bought some curtains. I've gone for mauve with having a light grey carpet. The family are coming on Saturday to hopefully finish wallpapering for me. Cut the carpet up and take it to the tip. That's the plan anyway. I'm sure things will change. I've got some catching up to do. Love you all.


Love you too xxxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

grandma susan said:


> Well hello girls. I've been full of busy. I went out for a car very on Monday with s and b girls. Tues I went to the over 60's and wo $3 for my holiday purse. Today I took "little car" in for her MOT and she passed with flying colours. I also bought some curtains. I've gone for mauve with having a light grey carpet. The family are coming on Saturday to hopefully finish wallpapering for me. Cut the carpet up and take it to the tip. That's the plan anyway. I'm sure things will change. I've got some catching up to do. Love you all.


Busy, busy, busy. Glad you've found 5 minutes to catch up. xx


----------



## grandma susan

linkan said:


> So i wanted to paint a seascape for my dad but i didn't have any liquid clear.
> So mountains were next on my list of things to try to paint.
> Tell me what you think.. Is it awful? I know it's not perfect but it is my first attempt.


Look fab to me.....xxx


----------



## Islander

quatrefoilknits said:


> Islander, what a gorgeous photo of poppies. Love the light. Thanks for sharing. :sm11:


Thank you Quatrefoilknits, everyday I think it's going to disappear and become salad to an elk.


----------



## grandma susan

linkan said:


> Watching tv with the grandog . the only dog we've ever known that watches and responds to television .


He's fabulously handsome and so is your husband :sm12:


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> Oh, such happy days!!! xxxx


Yes I remember those days fondly! Best 10 days of my life! xoxox


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> A couple of Tia Marias and I can go into a lovely trance. :sm23: Just thought you'd like to know we seem to have a hare taken up residence in our garden. xx


Doesn't matter how you get there, as long as you're happy! Do you think you can get a picture of your hare? xoxo


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> Doesn't matter how you get there, as long as you're happy! Do you think you can get a picture of your hare? xoxo


Not sure he will pose for me. xx :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## grandma susan

LondonChris said:


> My cake


Brilliant cake chrissy


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> Not sure he will pose for me. xx :sm23: :sm23:


Well chase him around like Elmer Fudd... :sm23: xoxo


----------



## Islander

grandma susan said:


> Well hello girls. I've been full of busy. I went out for a car very on Monday with s and b girls. Tues I went to the over 60's and wo $3 for my holiday purse. Today I took "little car" in for her MOT and she passed with flying colours. I also bought some curtains. I've gone for mauve with having a light grey carpet. The family are coming on Saturday to hopefully finish wallpapering for me. Cut the carpet up and take it to the tip. That's the plan anyway. I'm sure things will change. I've got some catching up to do. Love you all.


It's going to be very nice when you're done! xoxox


----------



## grandma susan

linkan said:


> June, me thinks you are not loving your job which may mean it's time to go do your good works elsewhere. On to the next charity ! ????


I was thinking that Angela. I'm getting vibes that this is not for June. She'll do fine, you wait and see.


----------



## Miss Pam

grandma susan said:


> Well hello girls. I've been full of busy. I went out for a car very on Monday with s and b girls. Tues I went to the over 60's and wo $3 for my holiday purse. Today I took "little car" in for her MOT and she passed with flying colours. I also bought some curtains. I've gone for mauve with having a light grey carpet. The family are coming on Saturday to hopefully finish wallpapering for me. Cut the carpet up and take it to the tip. That's the plan anyway. I'm sure things will change. I've got some catching up to do. Love you all.


Great to hear from you again. You've been missed! Sounds like things are going well for you. Love you, too! :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Islander said:


> Yes I remember those days fondly! Best 10 days of my life! xoxox


Me, too! :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## grandma susan

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:19 am EST and 17'C (67'F). The sky is blue and my sailboat whirligig is sailing.
> Sorry to missing. It all started on Friday. I came home from work to the job of putting up the 7' awning over the back door. The weekend was going to have temperatures over 30'C and the awning helps with the air conditioning as the patio door at the back of the house faces west. The brackets for the awning are 8' up the wall and we have 2 ladders, a 7' aluminum and a 5' wooden ladder (do you see where this is going already?) We got the awning out of the basement where it is stored tied up to the main support beam and got it up to the top of the ladders. Mum was on the aluminum one on the right and I was up as high as I could go on the wooden one on the left. Mum put her end up but couldn't get the bolt into the bracket because I couldn't reach my bracket. So she brought her ladder over to my side. I'm still on the wooden ladder holding my end of the awning up. She couldn't get the awning to go into the bracket, so she started pounding on it to force it into the bracket. Well the other side popped out, fell down onto the security light, which it snapped off the wall, and crashed into the patio below. She grabbed for it and took a chunk out of her hand, and the awning hit me in the head as the other end came down.
> The plastic cap at the end of the awning broke, mum's bleeding all over the place and we're both on the ground now.
> The knock on the head was good though, I remembered that we needed to put the centre bracket up first. So once mum found the big bandages and DD helped bandage her up, we took the awning back up the ladders in the centre and put that bolt in first. Now the awning stayed in place by itself and we were able to put the ends up and wiggle them into the proper place. So in the fall, I'm taping a note to the awning that says "centre bolt first"!!!!
> That wasn't the end of the story. After all this I decided that we needed a treat, so we went over the highway to the service centre. The Harvey's restaurant in the service centre makes great milkshakes, so I decided we all needed a treat. We got our milkshakes, but while we were there, the cashier that waited on us, passed out and the restaurant workers carried her off out of the public area to be looked after. I didn't think anything of it, other than I hoped the poor girl was all right.
> Later that night, we all got sick. Sore throats, terrible coughs. The kind of coughing fits where you need to run to the bathroom. Doctor at the walkin clinic said we have a viral infection in the throat. He didn't do a swab. He said to followup with our regular doctors if we wanted swabs and testing done.
> I found I was ok, if I sat up and didn't move.
> My throat is fine today, and I'm hardly coughing at all now, so I'm headed into work.


What do you do for an encore?.. Thank goodness you are all ok. (Just) please take care nitz, there's only one of you...xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> Well chase him around like Elmer Fudd... :sm23: xoxo


My chasing days are over. xx :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## grandma susan

binkbrice said:


> The shower is almost done being tiled yay!


It's looking good so far....


----------



## linkan

I went and had a stitch and botch (lol)at Lisa's today while the boys did their tile work. Poor dh had to stand outside in the rain all day cutting the tiles.. The funny tile mistake is that the wall tiles look almost just like the floor tiles in her kitchen...so he thought that's what they were lol. We'll have to get her to post a pic of them both so y'all can see why he was mistaken lol. 

But its looking really amazing and the boss said they will start the floor tile tomorrow .

Ive noticed that they have lots of tile pieces left over that they cut...... And all i could see is future projects so I'm probably going to come up with a plan where the kids all get to make something with me. ????????????


----------



## linkan

grandma susan said:


> Well hello girls. I've been full of busy. I went out for a car very on Monday with s and b girls. Tues I went to the over 60's and wo $3 for my holiday purse. Today I took "little car" in for her MOT and she passed with flying colours. I also bought some curtains. I've gone for mauve with having a light grey carpet. The family are coming on Saturday to hopefully finish wallpapering for me. Cut the carpet up and take it to the tip. That's the plan anyway. I'm sure things will change. I've got some catching up to do. Love you all.


You should buy your lottery ticket with your lucky winnings ???? extra lucky !????


----------



## linkan

grandma susan said:


> Look fab to me.....xxx


Thanks, love you ????


----------



## linkan

grandma susan said:


> He's fabulously handsome and so is your husband :sm12:


I'm gonna tell him you said that ! LOL there will be no living with him though.
That one is Miss Raven . Ali was our boy. I miss him ????

Yesterday was 28yrs. Anniversary of the day DH and i met. Jen bought us a bouquet of flowers and i counted the blooms... There are 28 !!???????????? she was so tickled that it turned out that way. It never occurred to her to count them. Heck ! I don't know why i counted them in the first place.. Part of my crazy i guess lol.


----------



## wendyacz

such a nice touch, congratulations!


----------



## Miss Pam

linkan said:


> I'm gonna tell him you said that ! LOL there will be no living with him though.
> That one is Miss Raven . Ali was our boy. I miss him ????
> 
> Yesterday was 28yrs. Anniversary of the day DH and i met. Jen bought us a bouquet of flowers and i counted the blooms... There are 28 !!???????????? she was so tickled that it turned out that way. It never occurred to her to count them. Heck ! I don't know why i counted them in the first place.. Part of my crazy i guess lol.


They are lovely! Congratulations on the 28 years since you two met. xxxooo


----------



## binkbrice

linkan said:


> I went and had a stitch and botch (lol)at Lisa's today while the boys did their tile work. Poor dh had to stand outside in the rain all day cutting the tiles.. The funny tile mistake is that the wall tiles look almost just like the floor tiles in her kitchen...so he thought that's what they were lol. We'll have to get her to post a pic of them both so y'all can see why he was mistaken lol.
> 
> But its looking really amazing and the boss said they will start the floor tile tomorrow .
> 
> Ive noticed that they have lots of tile pieces left over that they cut...... And all i could see is future projects so I'm probably going to come up with a plan where the kids all get to make something with me. ????????????


Your right I keep forgetting that was the reason and they do look really close just one is porcelain, the bathroom, and the other is vinyl!


----------



## nitz8catz

I'm not Admin, so I can't lock this thread. 
We're not here anymore, so please join us in our new thread
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-550109-1.html
and continue the conversation.


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> The bags are the only negative I have about drive up grocery. It is a big negative. They have to figure out a way to put the groceries in returnable bins or something to eliminate the use of bags. I wonder how states do it where bags are outlawed.
> They did take my 1/5 on board. They emailed me a $10.00 coupon and thanked me for my useful suggestion. The store has been told to retrain employees regarding the use of bags. So, I got results without being nasty and without giving the name of the employee that was having a bad day. :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


Well done! I want to be able to do somwthing like that, for a young woman with Samsung Australia, who helped me unlock my phone; after I had dealt with 2 people drom my telco provider, one shop assistant, who kept me on hold dor an hour (just lucky I have unlimited talk), I also dealt with a qualified technician, with Samsung. The young woman just took me through a very simple way, and my phone was unlocked within a few minutes. All I had to do, was to go into my Samsung Acc, find my phone, then unlock it! So simple when one knows what to do! ????????????????


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> Morning. Great way to start the day. The swimming I mean not the tossing and turning.


I would love to go swimming as often as possible, when the weather is hot enough, here! I have even got myself a brand new pair of bathers - which is really called a 'swimming dress', and also cones with swimming shorts! I will see if I have a photo to show everyone. âº


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> Good morning, up early for a appointment for Mr. J. Hopefully we will be back before the heat gets too high, the rest of the week will be nice in the low 70's. The elk are sneaking in at night but they haven't found this poppy yet... I never planted this one, a bird must have dropped a seed, it's almost 5 feet tall!


I love poppys, but at least one type of them, gives me migraines - the Iceland Poppy, with its beautiful, large flower!


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> I wish they would pass it here ! There are many forms you can get. You don't have to smoke it anymore. It would help my joint (no pun intended) pain tremendously. I'd use it in a heartbeat. Plus it would help me sleep !????


I ewish it would be passed here also!????????


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> A couple of Tia Marias and I can go into a lovely trance. :sm23: Just thought you'd like to know we seem to have a hare taken up residence in our garden. xx


A hare is nice little addition, especially if children might be living there! They would love to go looking for other animals in the area; they might even be some help for the farmer with the errant sheep!???? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

SaxonLady said:


> I want to move in! I love hares. They were here in great numbers until the wretched Normans brought in rabbits and bred them for hunting.


The rabbits brought here have done a lot of damage also! ????????


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> Morning. Great way to start the day. The swimming I mean not the tossing and turning.


I would love to go swimming as often as possible, when the weather is hot enough, here! I have even got myself a brand new pair of bathers - which is really called a 'swimming dress', and also cones with swimming shorts! I will see if I have a photo to show everyone. ????????


----------



## jinx

Xiang said:


> I would love to go swimming as often as possible, when the weather is hot enough, here! I have even got myself a brand new pair of bathers - which is really called a 'swimming dress', and also cones with swimming shorts! I will see if I have a photo to show everyone. ????????


Your bather looks fantastic. Mine is capri length pants with a regular looking t-shirt. I was so happy to see a reasonable suit for us huge sized women. I could not go in the water for many years as there was no way I would go out in public in a regular suit.


----------



## nitz8catz

I'm not Admin, so I can't lock this thread. 
We're not here anymore, so please join us in our new thread
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-550109-1.html
and continue the conversation.


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Well hello girls. I've been full of busy. I went out for a car very on Monday with s and b girls. Tues I went to the over 60's and wo $3 for my holiday purse. Today I took "little car" in for her MOT and she passed with flying colours. I also bought some curtains. I've gone for mauve with having a light grey carpet. The family are coming on Saturday to hopefully finish wallpapering for me. Cut the carpet up and take it to the tip. That's the plan anyway. I'm sure things will change. I've got some catching up to do. Love you all.


Your colour scheme sound very restful, I love it!! Glad little car got through the MOT ok, mine did too but needs some work :sm22: Bet you can't wait to see the back of that carpet!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Yes I remember those days fondly! Best 10 days of my life! xoxox


Awwww, yeah it was wonderful!! xxxxx


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> I was thinking that Angela. I'm getting vibes that this is not for June. She'll do fine, you wait and see.


Have just done another extra morning up there, I was on the till the whole time and I've properly got the hang of it now. Only downside was that I knocked my cup of coffee over under the desk, it went all over the floor!! No harm done though!! xxxxx


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> I went and had a stitch and botch (lol)at Lisa's today while the boys did their tile work. Poor dh had to stand outside in the rain all day cutting the tiles.. The funny tile mistake is that the wall tiles look almost just like the floor tiles in her kitchen...so he thought that's what they were lol. We'll have to get her to post a pic of them both so y'all can see why he was mistaken lol.
> 
> But its looking really amazing and the boss said they will start the floor tile tomorrow .
> 
> Ive noticed that they have lots of tile pieces left over that they cut...... And all i could see is future projects so I'm probably going to come up with a plan where the kids all get to make something with me. ????????????


Mosaic!!!xxx


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> I'm gonna tell him you said that ! LOL there will be no living with him though.
> That one is Miss Raven . Ali was our boy. I miss him ????
> 
> Yesterday was 28yrs. Anniversary of the day DH and i met. Jen bought us a bouquet of flowers and i counted the blooms... There are 28 !!???????????? she was so tickled that it turned out that way. It never occurred to her to count them. Heck ! I don't know why i counted them in the first place.. Part of my crazy i guess lol.


Oh, that was a sweet thought and how coincidental!!! Congrats on the 28 years!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> I would love to go swimming as often as possible, when the weather is hot enough, here! I have even got myself a brand new pair of bathers - which is really called a 'swimming dress', and also cones with swimming shorts! I will see if I have a photo to show everyone. âº


That's very glam,almost too nice to get wet!! I have a swimming dress too, really don't like exposing the tops of my legs, it's like standing around in your undercrackers!!! :sm09: :sm09: :sm12: xxx


----------



## nitz8catz

I'm not Admin, so I can't lock this thread. 
We're not here anymore, so please join us in our new thread
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-550109-1.html
and continue the conversation.


----------



## grandma susan

Evening girls. I'm in bed at 6.30pm. I'm up at 6 in the morning. I'm on a coach trip with Lynn to Helmsley and then a beautiful little seaside called Bridlington. Ice cream sound good.i went grocery shopping today and apart from travelling 30 miles from Stephens haven't done much more


----------



## jinx

Susan are you on the old thread?


grandma susan said:


> Evening girls. I'm in bed at 6.30pm. I'm up at 6 in the morning. I'm on a coach trip with Lynn to Helmsley and then a beautiful little seaside called Bridlington. Ice cream sound good.i went grocery shopping today and apart from travelling 30 miles from Stephens haven't done much more


----------



## grandma susan

jinx said:


> Susan are you on the old thread?


Yes haha I'm coming over now though I hope.....


----------



## LondonChris

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:19 am EST and 17'C (67'F). The sky is blue and my sailboat whirligig is sailing.
> Sorry to missing. It all started on Friday. I came home from work to the job of putting up the 7' awning over the back door. The weekend was going to have temperatures over 30'C and the awning helps with the air conditioning as the patio door at the back of the house faces west. The brackets for the awning are 8' up the wall and we have 2 ladders, a 7' aluminum and a 5' wooden ladder (do you see where this is going already?) We got the awning out of the basement where it is stored tied up to the main support beam and got it up to the top of the ladders. Mum was on the aluminum one on the right and I was up as high as I could go on the wooden one on the left. Mum put her end up but couldn't get the bolt into the bracket because I couldn't reach my bracket. So she brought her ladder over to my side. I'm still on the wooden ladder holding my end of the awning up. She couldn't get the awning to go into the bracket, so she started pounding on it to force it into the bracket. Well the other side popped out, fell down onto the security light, which it snapped off the wall, and crashed into the patio below. She grabbed for it and took a chunk out of her hand, and the awning hit me in the head as the other end came down.
> The plastic cap at the end of the awning broke, mum's bleeding all over the place and we're both on the ground now.
> The knock on the head was good though, I remembered that we needed to put the centre bracket up first. So once mum found the big bandages and DD helped bandage her up, we took the awning back up the ladders in the centre and put that bolt in first. Now the awning stayed in place by itself and we were able to put the ends up and wiggle them into the proper place. So in the fall, I'm taping a note to the awning that says "centre bolt first"!!!!
> That wasn't the end of the story. After all this I decided that we needed a treat, so we went over the highway to the service centre. The Harvey's restaurant in the service centre makes great milkshakes, so I decided we all needed a treat. We got our milkshakes, but while we were there, the cashier that waited on us, passed out and the restaurant workers carried her off out of the public area to be looked after. I didn't think anything of it, other than I hoped the poor girl was all right.
> Later that night, we all got sick. Sore throats, terrible coughs. The kind of coughing fits where you need to run to the bathroom. Doctor at the walkin clinic said we have a viral infection in the throat. He didn't do a swab. He said to followup with our regular doctors if we wanted swabs and testing done.
> I found I was ok, if I sat up and didn't move.
> My throat is fine today, and I'm hardly coughing at all now, so I'm headed into work.


All I can say is WHAT A DAY,,,,,!!,,lll


----------



## LondonChris

jinx said:


> I wish my kids would slow down on the worry. Yesterday our daughter suffered a slip disc. This a.m. we found out our son fell and broke his ankle.


Hope they are soon better, never stop worrying about our kids do we?


----------



## LondonChris

London Girl said:


> I quite enjoy strolling round and seeing what's on offer. When it's no longer easy to do, I shall convert to ordering online!! xxx


I love having my shopping delivered to my home but do miss looking round the supermarket.


----------



## LondonChris

binkbrice said:


> The shower is almost done being tiled yay!


Looking good!


----------



## LondonChris

linkan said:


> I wish they would pass it here ! There are many forms you can get. You don't have to smoke it anymore. It would help my joint (no pun intended) pain tremendously. I'd use it in a heartbeat. Plus it would help me sleep !????


The oil is supposed to be really good.


----------



## jinx

LondonChris said:


> The oil is supposed to be really good.


There is a new thread Chris. Scroll up for the link.


----------



## jollypolly

jinx said:


> Morning from my little corner of the world. I had an interesting day yesterday. I had received a flyer from a bank offering $300.00 for opening a free checking account in their bank. Daughter went with me to make sure I did not miss a loophole in the offer. No loopholes, opened the account. Then they offered $200.00 for opening charge account. The catch to that is you have to spend $2,000.00 in three months. Easy for me to do as we are buying a new bed this month. Wondering how they can recoup that much money on a regular person that not have a large income and the same person pays credit card bills every month. Also this regular person is keeping the account at her other bank and will close this account in 4 months. I was upfront and told them I would be closing it as I was just opening it for the free$$$$. He said they knew many people would do as I planned, but assumed most would not follow through with their plans.


Seems you made a good deal. Never pass up free money is my rule.


----------



## jollypolly

LondonChris said:


> I love having my shopping delivered to my home but do miss looking round the supermarket.


When I look around the market I buy things I don't need or shouldn't eat. Loading and unloading the car is no fun either.


----------



## jollypolly

LondonChris said:


> All I can say is WHAT A DAY,,,,,!!,,lll


OMG I'm amazed you are here to tell the tale. I'm glad you are improved. We did awning at camp but hub found help that wasn't me because I have no talent. You didn't give up. Good for you. Sick people shouldn't wait on the public.


----------



## jinx

jollypolly said:


> OMG I'm amazed you are here to tell the tale. I'm glad you are improved. We did awning at camp but hub found help that wasn't me because I have no talent. You didn't give up. Good for you. Sick people shouldn't wait on the public.


http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-550109-1.html Come join us on the new thread.


----------



## jollypolly

Xiang said:


> I would love to go swimming as often as possible, when the weather is hot enough, here! I have even got myself a brand new pair of bathers - which is really called a 'swimming dress', and also cones with swimming shorts! I will see if I have a photo to show everyone. âº


I love everything about it. Wish it was mine ????


----------



## LondonChris

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a sunny Wales, going through boxes this morning looking for things I didn't think I'd need before the move and now need them. Glad you're having a great time Judi and Chris give Whitstable my love. Yes I am having problems finding my size kitchens, the 'in' thing at the moment seems to be the wall-mounted ovens and grills, I would need a stepladder everytime I used the oven. Everyone have a great day, off to change beds now. Oh yes our phones might be back on by midnight Friday, I don't think they realise how isolated and cut off we are without it. xx


Just noticed this. When we had our kitchen our builder raised up our oven, by mistake. It's fine for me so must sell the house with a tall family.


----------

